#ubuntu-br 2010-11-15
<didi> ,nickserv is also http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<botico> Added entry to the term "nickserv"
<Ernandes> bah
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> Qual versão do Ubuntu está utilizando?
<vitorlobo> deixa ja resolvi isso
<vitorlobo> mas é a 10.10
<leonardolaporte> Pode baixar manualmente no site de pacotes do ubuntu passar para o PenDrive e depois instalar o pacote no sistema sem net.
<crimeboy> vc pode baixar pelo apt sem instalar usando -d
<zitecrs> zitecrs
<zitecrs> boa noite pessoal
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> rickwap começe atualizando seu kde
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> saiu ja
<zitecrs> como faço para normalizar os repositórios no ubuntu? tentei instalar o cinelerra no ubuntu 10.10 e tive problemas
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<crimeboy> zitecrs: de um sudo apt-get update
<crimeboy> zitecrs: o cinelerra vc tem que pegar um repositorio especifico
<crimeboy> procure um cvs dele
<zitecrs> isso q tentei fazer... tentei add repositorio do cinelerra, mas depois disso deu erro... só encontrei para ubuntu 10.04
<crimeboy> esse problema do cinelerra eh recorrente
<crimeboy> qual o erro?
<zitecrs> olha as msgs de erro no update
<zitecrs> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<zitecrs>   404  Not Found
<zitecrs> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main amd64 Packages
<zitecrs>   404  Not Found
<crimeboy> 404 significa que a url nao existe
<zitecrs> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<zitecrs>   404  Not Found
<zitecrs> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main amd64 Packages
<zitecrs>   404  Not Found
<zitecrs> url nao existe?
<crimeboy> eh
<crimeboy> profavelmente o diretorio foi movido
<zitecrs> mas era esse url q eu usava no ubuntu 10.04
<crimeboy> vc tem que procurar outro repositorio
<crimeboy> lembrando que maverick eh o 10.10
<crimeboy> o 10.04 eh o lucid
<zitecrs> me ajudem a remover estes repositorios q adicionei pq essa msg de erro aparece toda vez em q eu dou updates
<crimeboy> zitecrs: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<josue> boa noite
<crimeboy> remova e salve
<zitecrs> antes de add eu li um pouco a respeito no estudiolivre.org
<zitecrs> mas nao falavam do 10.10
<crimeboy> teoricamente deveria servir para os dois
<zitecrs> tentarei, obrigado!
<crimeboy> zitecrs: seu proc eh amd64?
<zitecrs> meu pc é pentium IV 64
<didi> ,amd64
<botico> didi: Go on, don't be afraid.
<didi> ,amd64 is arquitetura 64 bits
<botico> created.
<didi> ,amd64 is also processadores amd e intel
<botico> Added entry to the term "amd64"
<zitecrs> crimeboy: digitei o comando, mas nao apareceram os repositorios q preciso excluir.
<crimeboy> zitecrs: procure mais
<didi> ,amd64 is also chances são que seu intel *não* é IA-64
<botico> Added entry to the term "amd64"
<crimeboy> esteja certo que esta no arquivo certo
<gbs> ,amd64
<botico> gbs, hmm, amd64 is [0] arquitetura 64 bits
<botico> [1] processadores amd e intel,
<botico> [2] chances são que seu intel *não* é IA-64
<zitecrs> crimeboy: ainda nao consegui encontrar os tais repositorios que adicionei equivocadamente...
<crimeboy> zitecrs: o nome do arquivo é /etc/apt/sources.list
<leonardolaporte> <zitecrs> Faça sempre cópia de segurança antes de modificar um arquivo importante.
<leonardolaporte> <zitecrs> Pode tentar também: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zitecrs> crimeboy: o arquivo está dentro do "/etc/apt/sources.list"?
<zitecrs> ou é ele próprio?
<marcos> boa  noite  comunidade
<Ernandes> boa
<crimeboy> zitecrs: eh o proprio
<zitecrs> crimeboy: obrigado
<teste_free> bom dia
<teste_free> alguém on?
<didi> Sim.
<teste_free> tou com problema pra conectar no freenode por um cliente
<teste_free> acabei tendo q usar webchat
<teste_free> será q pode me ajudar?
<didi> Tudo depende do problema.
<teste_free> [23:15:10] * Não foi possível conectar ao servidor (Rede é unreachable) [23:15:13] * Nova tentativa de conexão #2 irc.freenode.net (6667) (dns pool)
<teste_free> tá dando esse problema
<didi> teste_free: Tente este endereço: 78.40.125.4
<vitorlobo> q absurdo
<teste_free> [23:26:12] * Não foi possível conectar ao servidor (Rede é unreachable) [23:26:15] * Nova tentativa de conexão #1 78.40.125.4 (6667)
<vitorlobo> tem notebook q tao lançando
<teste_free> didi: não foi
<vitorlobo> e nao funfa outro S.O
<vitorlobo> a nao ser win vista
<vitorlobo> e win7
<vitorlobo> argh
<teste_free> vitorlobo: eca
<vitorlobo> eu instalei o ubuntu
<teste_free> vitorlobo: qual o modelo?
<didi> teste_free: Não sei então.
<vitorlobo> no notebook q meu pai comprou na login
<vitorlobo> porém
<vitorlobo> os drivers dele n instalam no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> nem fudendo
<vitorlobo> nem no xp
<gbs> qual driver? video som modem rede?
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> desliguei ele aqui ja...... eu dei uma ronda na net
<vitorlobo> oq tem de gente sem conseguir instalar as parada dele
<vitorlobo> n ta no dicionario
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> acontece as vezes do hd está criptografado ... ja aconteceu comigo.
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> resolvi isto zerando o HD
<teste_free> leonardolaporte: mas a cripto é de hardware?
<gbs> :=)
<teste_free> gbs: overclock?
<gbs> s
<leonardolaporte> <teste_free> sim
<vitorlobo>  leonardolaporte: detalhe, o notebook foi comprado hoje
<vitorlobo>  leonardolaporte: mais zerado q isso n tem
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> backports, existe perigo em usar?
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> entendi
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> mas eu quis dizer zerar o HD com o comando dd
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> é que agora esqueci o comando certo
<vitorlobo>  leonardolaporte: vou tentar botar dual boot nele
<vitorlobo> dai quando resolver os pepinos de drivers nele
<vitorlobo> tiro o windows
<vitorlobo> e deixo so o linux
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> é uma boa alternativa.
<gbs> Patricia, n
<leonardolaporte> Não gosto muito de backports
<leonardolaporte> já me deu erro em vários apps aqui
<Patricia> pq?
<leonardolaporte> o emesene por exemplo não conectava mais
<vitorlobo>  leonardolaporte: meu pai ta aprendendo agora a mexer em pc....dai comprou o notebook... falei q o linux é muito mais simples de mexer q o windows..... mta gente botou na cabeça q linux é coisa de hacker coisa dificil do caraio
<leonardolaporte> nem o firefox
<Patricia> emesene é chato d mais :S
<Patricia> firefox nem instalo
<Patricia> ah entao ta feito :D
<gbs> google chrome rulez \o/
<Patricia> :D
<leonardolaporte> tbm uso o chrome
<gbs> linuqs eh dificiu
<gbs> : (
<leonardolaporte> nada
<gbs> vitoravelino, instala o win2-7 :D
<gbs> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<gbs> o linuqs vai ficar fácil
<gbs> :D
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> Linux a gente só tem que ler um pouquinho mais e aprender, já o Windows é só cliques ... rs
<vitorlobo>  leonardolaporte: mas no caso dele, ele so faz as operações basicas...texto, excell, site, calculadora
<vitorlobo> nesse aspecto, acho o linux muito mais simples
<josue> Uma sessão de conversa musical foi requisitada. Favor clicar no ícone da conversa musical para aceitá-la.
<leonardolaporte> estranho que a maioria dos notes usam linux
<xdoctor> Patricia, qual programa vai usar ?
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> ja tentou utilizar ai o lubuntu?
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> lubuntu.net
<Patricia> xdoctor oi como assim?
<xdoctor> Patricia, deixa pra lá
<xdoctor> Patricia, entendi errado o que escreveste
<Patricia> xdoctor :S, mas entao diga o que entendeu que eu te respondo :)
<xdoctor> staimeer, usa ubuntu agora?
<xdoctor> Patricia, deixa queto
<Patricia> xdoctor :P ok
<vitorlobo> teste_free: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<vitorlobo> é um dos drivers
<vitorlobo> Standard SD Host Controller
<peregrinator_six> Patricia boa noite.
<vitorlobo> outro
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :) boa noite
<vitorlobo> xD Host Controller
<vitorlobo> outro
<vitorlobo> 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller
<vitorlobo> foda
<vitorlobo> =\
<astdarkness> boa noite pessoal
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, :)
<astdarkness> :-D
<astdarkness> http://macmagazine.com.br/2010/11/13/um-windows-phone-7-e-mais-duravel-que-o-iphone-4%E2%80%A6-numa-churrasqueira-napps/
<astdarkness> olha a sacanagem q fizeram com os aparelhos
<vitorlobo> leonardoaporte: o modelo do notebook é bcm94312mcg
<astdarkness> e eu aqui querendo 1
<vitorlobo> tenso
<Patricia> Demolidor :) oi boa noite
<vitorlobo> anatel bcm94312mcg
<Demolidor> Patricia XD boa noite saudades de ti
<Patricia> Demolidor idem, com voce esta?
<Patricia> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<leonardolaporte> vitorlobo, aqui estou no momento no Lubuntu e não sei ao certo lhe indicar. Mas no Ubuntu tem uma opção lá de verificar drives proprietários no sistema. Já utilizou esta opção?
<vitorlobo> leonardolaporte: o problema, é que o notebook n tem drivers instalados...inclusive o da internet para verificar isso
<vitorlobo> dai sem net, tenso
<leonardolaporte> eita, complicou.
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: que drive vc tá procurando??
<vitorlobo> 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller
<vitorlobo> xD Host Controller
<vitorlobo> Standard SD Host Controller
<leonardolaporte> vitorlobo, nem a placa de rede o Ubuntu ai reconheceu?
<vitorlobo> nem
<vitorlobo> nem a de rede
<vitorlobo> esse laptop é tenso demais
<astdarkness> essa placa parece  ser do modelo Broadcom
<vitorlobo> eo cd de drivers dele, diz q so aceita vista e 7
<astdarkness> tente ir no site da fabriante
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: é anatel
<vitorlobo> se bem que
<vitorlobo> BC no inicio
<astdarkness> mas tem chipset broadcom
<vitorlobo> deve ser broadcom mesmo
<vitorlobo> vai ser bonito
<vitorlobo> se n tiver versao linux
<astdarkness> tem sim
<astdarkness> recentemente a broadcom abriu seus drives para a GPL
<vitorlobo> eu aqui querendo livrar meu pai iniciante de informatica
<vitorlobo> das garras do windows
<vitorlobo> auhahua
<vitorlobo> a proposito
<vitorlobo> aquele metodo ... n sei oq la lshw -html >> pra verificar os drivers no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> os que aparecem em vermelho, são os drivers não encontrados
<vitorlobo> né?
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: http://claudinhoo.wordpress.com/2008/11/09/broadcom-bcm94312mcg-no-linux/
<leonardolaporte> <vitorlobo> sim
<josue> peregrinator_six
<josue> tava sumido maninho
<peregrinator_six> josue, salve, salve! \o/
<josue> salve salve
<peregrinator_six> josue, diga ai meu patrão. :)
<josue> eu ñ digo nada so obedeço
<josue> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs...
<peregrinator_six> obedecer é melhor que apanhar né não...?! :P
<josue> kkk
<josue> mais quais são as novas
<josue> ?
<josue> velinho
<peregrinator_six> josue, está semana vou pra o Super O.S. 10.04.1 64 Bits! Está é a nova! :)
<josue> :-D
<josue> pq o 10.10 ta travando
<peregrinator_six> josue, tá travando o seu ai...?!
<josue> hehe
<josue> ta
<josue> de vez em quanto
<josue> mais eu sou temoso
<kalvinno> Patricia, oi
<kalvinno> bom dia
<Patricia> kalvinno oi :)
<Patricia> eu coloquei la
<Patricia> vc conseguiu?
<kalvinno> só to entrando agora
<Patricia> alinef oi :)
<Patricia> kalvinno mmm
<alinef> Oi Patricia :/
<kalvinno> Patricia, vc conseguiu fazer o Kmail enviar pelo HOTMAIL?
<Patricia> alinef :**
<Patricia> kalvinno, sim sim entra la
<Patricia> eu sempre consigo o que eu quero
<Patricia> :P
<kalvinno> Patricia, blz.. vou la ver agorinhha....
<Patricia> alinef, cuidado :P
<kalvinno> Patricia, Uiiii PODEROSA rsrsrsr
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<alinef> Cuidado por que??
<peregrinator_six> ...
<peregrinator_six> alinef, boa noite pra vc também...
<Patricia> alinef ;***
<alinef> boa noite peregrinator_six :D
<kalvinno> Patricia, parece que ele baixou tudo q eu tinha no HOT, só não separou em pastas como lá está...
<alinef> Diz por que, Patricia
<Patricia> kalvinno e ele nao separa assim nao :S,
<kalvinno> Patricia, e parece q ta duplicando as mensagens recebidas tb..não tenho certeza rsrsrs
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> alinef, nada nao :P,
<alinef> Me responda, guria u.u começou agora termine Patricia
<Patricia> pvt :P
<fserve> o_O
<fserve> to online na bnc \o\
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> fserve znc é mais rapida :P
<fserve> ah
<fserve> meu roteador que é lentinho
<Patricia> ^^
<fserve> ta em 200mhz =x
<Patricia> mmm
<fserve> depois jogo pra 330mhz, deve ir mais rapido
<Patricia> :)
<fserve> lulz
<Patricia> ^^
<fserve> :D
<fserve> po, massa isso
<fserve> agora tenho que jogar nas outras redes
<Patricia> ^^
<gbs> : ( vc n me ama mais? : (
<fserve> calma filhote!
<Patricia> ;)
<Patricia> kalvinno, acho q para baixar tudo como esta no site, apenas o aplicativo de email do micosoft
<marcos> como  instala  o  kernel  padrao  do ubuntu 10.10 64x
<fserve> testar
<marcos> pessoal  como instala  o  kernel  padrao  do ubuntu 10.10 64x
<fserve> hmm
<fserve> nao consegui fazer entrar em outra rede ao mesmo tempo
<aprigio> marcos, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xx-xx-generic
<marcos> qual  é a mais atual?
<kalvinno> Patricia, acho q meu kmail é diferente do teu... as telas que vc colocou são poukinho diferente..mas vamos ver se funfa..
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> mas o modo vale para todos
<Patricia> :)
<kalvinno> mas não deu não... fiz as alterações
<kalvinno> reiniciei ele
<kalvinno> e ta dando mesmo erro...
<kalvinno> to quase desistindo rsrsrs
<kalvinno> tem outro pra me indicar?
<kalvinno> mas de qualquer forma... muito obrigado viu?
<alinef> qual erro tá dando guri?? kalvinno
<kalvinno> alinef é no kmail
<kalvinno> q não envia
<kalvinno> e ao reiniciar ele recomeça a baixar... de 2008 pra cá...
<alinef> xiih tenso
<kalvinno> talvez seja alguma configuração q não fiz ainda, afinal.. sou novatíssimo em linux
<alinef> qual distro? kalvinno :D
<kalvinno> ubuntu 10
<josue> kalvinno
<kalvinno> mas onde vejo qual minha distro certinho?
<kalvinno> diga Josue
<josue> ei velinho ta lutando ate hoje
<kalvinno> pió q to véi
<josue> ta foda ai
<kalvinno> não dei jeito no evolution
<kalvinno> pulei pro kmail
<kalvinno> mas ele não ta enviando
<josue> e o thunderbird
<kalvinno> cara... o Thunder tb funfou e parou em certo email
<josue> hum
<peregrinator_six> josue, travando, que estranho... :S
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, bom dia.
<josue> peregrinator_six mais descobrimo q é
<kalvinno> mas ele tava enviando
<kalvinno> como vejo minha distro certinho pra informar?
<josue> badbloks
<josue> peregrinator_six pode ajudar o kalvino
<josue> ele ta com problemas com e-mails
<josue> pessoal bom dia pra todos
<josue> vou mimi
<kalvinno> josue, algum desses gerenciador de emails é capaz de copiar pro micro os emails e as passtas que tenho no hotmail?
<peregrinator_six> eita...
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, algum desses gerenciador de emails é capaz de copiar pro micro os emails e as passtas que tenho no hotmail?
<josue> co com coninho
<peregrinator_six> logo vi que era outra coisa que não o sistema em si...
<peregrinator_six> não posso infelizmente...
<peregrinator_six> :|
<peregrinator_six> o emu não deu problema depois que eu coloquei pra funcionar...
<josue> =-O
<peregrinator_six> kalvinno, o meu evolution copia..
<josue> pessoal
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, do hotmail?
<josue> fui
<kalvinno> bom sono josue
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six, meu evolution baixou e de repente parou.. e sempre aparece  mensagem de email grande demais...
<peregrinator_six> eu acesso ele e ele baixa o e-mail sem eu precisar abrir a pagina do hotmail...
<peregrinator_six> e lei eles off line aqui no meu pc...
<kalvinno> vou fechar o kmail e abrir o evolution pra ver o q ele faz hoje..quem sabe resolve funfar sozinho
<Guevara> dá uma pesquisada ai q o evolution possui limite de 2GB de armazenamento, chegando ao limite têm q mandar compactar e receber novos emails
<kalvinno> peregrinator_six,  o q tu faz é o q to querendo fazer... mas ele baixa  as pastas criadas no hot tb
<kalvinno> ?
<Guevara> vc deve ter chegado ao limite
<kalvinno> deve ser isso mesmo de limite
<kalvinno> daí li pra fazer pastas
<kalvinno> fiz várias
<peregrinator_six> eu não uso tanto asim não, então não sei lhe ajudar, pergunta isso pra Patricia ou o Andre_Gondim eles tem mais conhecimentos que eu, eu não tenho capacidade tecnica de lhe ajudar... Sorry. :|
<peregrinator_six> *assim...
<kalvinno> por anos
<peregrinator_six> ai tá vendo, nem sabia disso...
<Guevara> na vai poder baixar mais pro hd enquanto vc nao mandar compactar, deve ser isso
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, obrigado pelo ensino! \o/
<Guevara> o/
<kalvinno> vlw Guevara
<Guevara> flw, ve se é isso mesmo...
<kalvinno> Guevara, MAS COMO FZR PRA COMPACTAR?
<Patricia> ate hj tento colocar os aplicativos de email para pegar o lixo eletronico mas nem vai
<Guevara> nao lembro, nao uso mais gerenciadores ha anos,....
<Patricia> kalvinno, kmail botao direito na pasta compactar
<alinef> Nunca curti gerenciadores de email '-'
<kalvinno> Patricia, NO EVOLUTION COMO COMPACTAR?
<kalvinno> Patricia,  KMAIL TA BAIXANDO NORMAL
<Patricia> kalvinno, evolution eu nao lembro :P
<Guevara> gerenciadores sao praticos pra pesquisa offline, mas ocupa espaço em disco, e quem possui conexão lenta fica muito tempo pra baixar ou sincronizar emails...
<Patricia> kalvinno no kmail clica na pasta quando terminar, em pasta de arquivamente
<Patricia> tem la 4 formatos
<Patricia> vai no tar.bz2
<kalvinno> E PQ TO EESCREVENDO TUDO MAIÚSCULO
<kalvinno> ?
<Patricia> pq apertou o capz
<Patricia> caps
<alinef> minha conexão é rápida como corrida de lesmas da pata quebrada '-'
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> alinef ^^
<kalvinno> MINHA É 600KBS
<alinef> Minha é 300 fio u.u
<alinef> Mais fodida impossível.
<Patricia> nem vou competir com vcs :S
<Guevara> a minha é de 100K, pagando 50 reais
<Guevara> ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> lesma tem patas...?! 0o
<alinef> Só se fosse discada haha
<alinef> peregrinator_six, não estraga minha piada, pô!
<Guevara> a minha lesma aqui nem tem pata alinef
<alinef> Guevara, você baixa arquivos a que taxa? D:
<Guevara> esta sem gosma pra poder deslizar
<Guevara> 10K em media
<Patricia> kalvinno, o meu kmail esta encolando para pegar 7.510 emails da conta do tio
<peregrinator_six> alinef, sim senhora (MEDA DA alinef) :P
<Patricia> srsrrs
<astdarkness> que conexão cara é essa Guevara
<Guevara> wireless
<Guevara> cidade de interior, so podia ser isso
<astdarkness> eu pago 90 no 3g de 600k
<alinef> mesmo assim fio
<alinef> interior?? Tu mora no cu do judas? kkk
<Guevara> em Cuba :P
<alinef> OU em Ananindeua? -n
<alinef> E Cuba Lança? IAUHUIAHUIAH parei de piadinha tosca u.u juro.
<Guevara> =D
<kalvinno> Patricia, o meu já passou de 11000 emails.. mas acho q não tenho isso tudo não rssrs
<Patricia> kalvinno tem sim o site do hot e bugado
<Patricia> sempre foi
<Patricia> :S
<kalvinno> blz...
<peregrinator_six> bugado...?!
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<Patricia> na outra conta do tio marcava 4 mil emails e algumas coisas resultado baixou quase 6 mil :S
<Patricia> peregrinator_six uhumm
<alinef> Patricia, acha tudo bugado u.u
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :( mas ele é
<kalvinno> Patricia, fiz o q mandou.. o kmail ta ficando escuro e acendendo... o q isso significa?
<peregrinator_six> o meu não é não...
<alinef> Patricia, fosse se divertir hoje e nem me ajudou né! :(
<Patricia> kalvinno onde isso?
<Patricia> alinef :P, a sabe ne :D
<kalvinno> Patricia, como é q vejo o que é meu linux certinho pra responder quando me perguntarem?
<alinef> Patricia, tudo bem u.u' Nem quero mais ajuda mesmo )':
<Patricia> kalvinno uname -a
<kalvinno> Patricia, no kmail.. fiz o procedimento na pasta de armazenamento e tal... e agor aata assim..
<Patricia> alinef, :(
<alinef> Eu uso lsb_release -a :P
<kalvinno> uname -a
<alinef> Acho mais enxuto.
<Patricia> kalvinno, mmm mas ja baixou tudo?
<alinef> Patricia, tô de mal de ti )':
<Patricia> alinef :O pq? eu nao fiz nadinha
<kalvinno> Patricia,  acho que sim... parou em 11954
<alinef> Exatamente! Você disse que ia me ajudar e sumiu.
<Patricia> kalvinno mmm
<kalvinno> o que é mmm
<Patricia> alinef, mmm :P mas sabe como é ne
<peregrinator_six> alguem pode me dizer como se altera a mensagem que se deixa pra os contatos verem no Empathy...?!
<Patricia> srsr
<kalvinno> Patricia, tava zip la.. deve ta sendo feita a mudança né?
<Patricia> kalvinno, mmm pensando srrrs, ta ele ja deve ter compactado
<Patricia> kalvinno, escolheu tar.bz2
<kalvinno> sim.. como vc mandou
<Patricia> quando ele terminar de compactar, ele mostra na tela
<alinef> Patricia, certo então.
<Patricia> alinef <(*.*)> pvt
<kalvinno> Patricia, blz..brigado
<Patricia> kalvinno :)
<alinef> vou sair '-' To boiando aqui mesmo.
<xdoctor> alinef, sai não
<xdoctor> fica ae
<xdoctor> ta cedo ainda
<kalvinno> Patricia, caracas..ta baixando mais...
<Patricia> :)
<alinef> to triste, xdoctor :/
<alinef> quero desanimar vocês não
<xdoctor> alinef, porque triste ?
<xdoctor> amanhã feriado cara
<alinef> sinto que tomarei um pé na bunda :/
<Patricia> :/
<Guevara> Cuba lança então....
<alinef> mas porque cuba lançou?? :(
<alinef> IAUHIUAHAUI acabei rindo agora '-'
<Guevara> =p
<xdoctor> alinef, :(
<alinef> tá frio véi.
<alinef> me deixa ainda mais triste. #fato
<xdoctor> ¬¬
<xdoctor> alinef, arrume um cobertor de orelha
<xdoctor> ou um vinho
<xdoctor> ou coloque lenha na lareira
<alinef> não tem lareira aqui em casa kkk nem cobertor de orelha nem vinho. #pobre
<Guevara> chocolate
<xdoctor> alinef, negócio ta feioa
<xdoctor> alinef, tem café
<xdoctor> quente
<alinef> Não.
<alinef> Eu só sinto frio mesmo nos pés e nas mãos e no nariz ç_______ç
<alinef> Meu nariz fica geladim
<xdoctor> alinef, mora onde ??
<xdoctor> alinef, ligue o aquecedor
<alinef> campos, interior do rj ^^
<alinef> que aquecedor, aqui tem isso não.
<alinef> nem aquecedor nem ar
<alinef> aqui tá 19º C
<Guevara> alinef: estudou no cefet de campos
<xdoctor> alinef, ai tem o lncc ??
<alinef> Guevara, cuma??
<peregrinator_six> alinef, lá no fim do mundo em... :P
<Guevara> perguntei se vc estudou no cefet
<alinef> Eu estudo no iff de lá :D
<alinef> Agora é Instituto Federal e não Cefet :P
<xdoctor> tem não, estou a confundir as cidades
<Guevara> o namorado da minha prima é professor de quimica la alinef
<alinef> Campos dos Goytacazes, xdoctor :P
<xdoctor> alinef, eu matei várias aulas de geografia, historia, portugues e matemática
<alinef> xdoctor, cuma?
<xdoctor> alinef, não faça como eu
<xdoctor> estude
<alinef> xdoctor, eu estudo ué.
<alinef> sou bolsista lá e tudo \o
<xdoctor> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guevara> ?
<xdoctor> alinef, ui
<xdoctor> alinef, bolsita é o que ?
<Guevara> alinef: conhece?
<xdoctor> bolsista
<alinef> Guevara, talvez sim.
<alinef> Mas eu faço Sistemas de Informação ^^ daí né
<Guevara> é
<Guevara> mas deve conhecer de vista
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, se é do rj man...?!
<Guevara> sou do interior do rio
<peregrinator_six> é nós!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<alinef> xdoctor, Bolsista de Iniciação Científica que eu sou. Faço pesquisa junto ao Núcleo de Tecnologia em Sistemas de Informação lá no Instituto Federal Fluminense
<Guevara> o/
<alinef> Qual o nome dele??
<xdoctor> alinef, nerd ?
<alinef> xdoctor, sim :D
<xdoctor> hahahahaha
<xdoctor> alinef, ok
<xdoctor> alinef, que tipo de pesquisa anda a fazer ??
<alinef> O Projeto de Pesquisa que eu estou fazendo é para tentar adaptar o Desenvolvimento Enxuto Ágil ao MPS.Br ç_ç
<vitorlobo> rapai
<vitorlobo> instalar o ubuntu nesse bcm94312mcg
<vitorlobo> ta tenso demais hein
<vitorlobo> vou ve se rodo os drivers dele com wine
<vitorlobo> mas axo q ai tem nem adianta bosta nenhuma
<Guevara> vitorlobo: http://guevara2012.wordpress.com
<Guevara> tem tuto dele ai
<vitorlobo> verei
<xdoctor> alinef, caraca
<xdoctor> alinef, traduz por favor
<alinef> MPS.Br é uma equivalência aos níveis de maturidade de software do CMMI, só que para o Brasil.
<vitorlobo> alinef: quale o curso hein?
<Guevara> mais em conta e em menos etapas
<vitorlobo> o.O
<kalvinno> Guevara, isso é o q aparece no meu evolution
<kalvinno> Não foi possível acrescentar mensagem ao arquivo mbox: /home/kalvinno/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox: Arquivo muito grande
<alinef> Desenvolvimento Enxuto se baseia nas premissas do sistema de produção Lean, ou simplesmente Sistema Toyota de Produção
<vitorlobo> guevara: tem certeza q tem?
<vitorlobo> to axando o topico n hein
<alinef> vitorlobo, Sistemas de Informação :D
<vitorlobo> alinef: ah, eu tbm faço =]
<alinef> Isso mesmo Guevara :D
<Guevara> kalvinno: sua caixa de entrada ta lotada
<alinef> Ai, ele tá ligado :D
<xdoctor> alinef, vamos ter que deixar essas suas explicações para outro momento
<Guevara> alinef: :-D
<kalvinno> Guevara, como faço pra aumentá-la?
<Guevara> faço analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas
<vitorlobo> guevara: me da o topico certo ai na moral to  num pé de p*ca da zorra aqui com isso
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> Guevara, aonde guri \o?
<vitorlobo> o curso Sistemas de informação, é o novo nome do curso que era  Análise de Sistemas
<vitorlobo> :P
<Guevara> na FAA
<alinef> Eu sei vitorlobo :D
<vitorlobo> alinef: ta no inicio, meio ou fim do curso? to no segundo periodo ainda :S
<kalvinno> Guevara,  eu já fiz várias pastas por ano e movi pra la os emails respectivos...
<alinef> Eu to no 5º período :D
<Guevara> legal, eu to formando mes q vem
<vitorlobo> alinef: curtindo? pretendes seguir mais o ramo de desenvolvimento, administrativo? ?
<vitorlobo> Guerava: me da o link ai rapai deixe de preguiã
<vitorlobo> *preguiça
<vitorlobo> :S
<Guevara> perai vitorlobo
<alinef> vitorlobo, para dizer a verdade meu sonho (L)_(L) é seguir para o desenvolvimento web, dude.
<Guevara> alinef: se quiser dicas, é so falar
<alinef> como a Patricia bem sabe, sou apaixonada pela área, apesar de não saber nada :P
<alinef> Guevara, dicas a respeito?? :D
<vitorlobo> alinef: mas ja desenvolve algo em web? eu to comendo livro... o menor livro q tenho aqui é um de algoritmo de 315 paginas
<Guevara> de desenvolver , ou vc ja ta desenvolvendo?
<vitorlobo> alinef: se vc comer livro + o material da facul, ajuda bastante =]
<Patricia> alinef ^^ sabe sim T.T
<alinef> vitorlobo, eu sei brincar com html e css
<alinef> Mas saber saber de verdade, não sei.
<Guevara> vitorlobo: infelizmente tenho de outras placas, esse modelo nao tenho, mas vc pode seguir o principio...http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2008/04/10/instalando-placa-broadcom-corporation-bcm4318-airforce-one-54g/
<alinef> pra isso eu to correndo atrás, porque não tenho NADA nem perto disso na faculdade.
<Guevara> O.o
<vitorlobo> alinef: eu desenvolvo um pouco em python...to aprofundando....e hj comprei um livro de java...tentar interagir ambos... mais a frente quem sabe C++ mas pretendo mesmo me especializar em python
<Guevara> estudam o q entao?
<vitorlobo> de resto, eu trato mais como base curricular
<vitorlobo> Guevara: suspeito q esse modelo q apresentei, n roda no ubuntu bem como nem no xp..apenas win 7 ou vista
<vitorlobo> se for
<alinef> vitorlobo, python é uma linguagem que a galera usa muito lá no iff sabe?
<vitorlobo> um absurdo
<alinef> Eu apaixonei pelo django, que é um framework web em python (L)_(L)
<Guevara> vitorlobo: vai no site da broadcom e ve se tem driver pra linux
<vitorlobo> alinef: eu ja desenvolvo em python a um tempo... é muito facil de entender a sintaxe e muito objetivo...isso me agrada bastante
<vitorlobo> ter tem, a merda é q n instala
<Guevara> alinef: se for desenvolver em Java, veja o VRaptor 3
<Guevara> desenvolvimento ágil, mas ágil q o struts
<Guevara> vitorlobo: qual é o problema em compilar/
<Guevara> ?
<alinef> Guevara, sou mais fã do python ^^ curto também o ruby. Quanto a Java.. Pode até ser uma ideia se eu focar no JEE por exemplo
<Guevara> VRaptor é inspirado em Ruby on Rails
<vitorlobo> guevara: é melhor lidar com linguagem interpretada doq compilada.... por ser mais pratico em testar os resultados...uma vez q a necessidade de tempo, café, e noites perdidas na compilação é necessaria
<Guevara> desenvlvimento ágil mesmo
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> guevara: mas ainda sim, n se discute o potencial do c++ por exemplo
<vitorlobo> mas enfim, desenvolvendo, sendo bom e funcionando
<vitorlobo> amém
<vitorlobo> =]
<Guevara> no brasil nao é o forte, aqui é Java
<alinef> Site do BB que o diga.
<vitorlobo> é verdade
<Guevara> td é Java
<vitorlobo> mas no Brasil eu nem conto mtu
<vitorlobo> por isso q to planejando cair fora o qto antes
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> no Brasil, ainda trampam com Qbasic
<vitorlobo> ainda usam win95
<vitorlobo> 98
<vitorlobo> e me
<Guevara> diz a lenda q deus quando criou td disse..." que se faça a luz!...Depois disse, que se faça o Java!....E com o Java ele criou td
<vitorlobo> entao é tenso
<vitorlobo> Guevara: isso explica o pq  o mundo vive em desordem
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Guevara> =D
<alinef> No Brasil ainda rola um Delphi, meu filho u.u
<Guevara> pois é
<alinef> Se duvidar um cobolzim :P
<Guevara> mas como o futuro é web
<vitorlobo> vc aposta comigo
<vitorlobo> q se um dia java for deixar de ser usado no exterior
<vitorlobo> vai demorar pelo menos
<vitorlobo> uns 30 anos
<vitorlobo> pro Brasil começar a parar de usar java?
<alinef> java já está sendo deixado de usar no exterior, fio
<vitorlobo> assim como qualquer outra linguagem
<vitorlobo> é verdade
<vitorlobo> lí algo a esse respeito recentemente
 * Patricia php é o futuro by: Salvia
<alinef> Não acho que PHP seja o futuro
<alinef> Acho bagunçado demais misturar o php com o html
<alinef> fica aquele samba do criolo doido '-'
<vitorlobo> php é bem limitado a plataforma web
<vitorlobo> mas enfim
<vitorlobo> linguagem por linguagem nada faz...se n ouver um bom programador por trás
<vitorlobo> seja ela qual for
<vitorlobo> =]
<alinef> Eu sei que o futuro é linguagem dinâmica #fato
<vitorlobo> é
<Guevara> http://vidadesuporte.com.br/suporte-a-serie/gerson-x-capitao-nascimento/
<alinef> vidadesuporte é foda kkk
<vitorlobo> alinef: imagina o salto q foi...sair da sintax procedural para a orientada a objetos?
<Guevara> =D
<vitorlobo> magina antigamente o pessoal q trampava com sintax procedural o pau q era
<vitorlobo> poutz
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> vitorlobo, nem fale guri.
<vitorlobo> alinef: eita gaucha
<alinef> Eu tenho um problema sério com minha orientação a objetos :/
<alinef> vitorlobo, não sou gaucha IUAHUIAHA e esse guri eu peguei do sotaque de uma catarinense
<vitorlobo> alinef: http://www.pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo> aproveitando
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> meu brog
<alinef> CARALHO
<alinef> O ANIMAL PODE ESCREVER
<vitorlobo> alinef: ahn.... ladra de sotaque -.-
<alinef> Me cachorro não escreve comoffas
<vitorlobo> ensina ele ue
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc n deveria estar brincando de barbie ao invez de php? pessoas como vc nao deveriam existir
<Guevara> legal o blog vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> me sinto mal quando vejo essa molecada nova tirando de letra a nossa nerdice de anos
<vitorlobo> :S
 * vitorlobo eu admito
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> vitorlobo, pessoas como VOCÊ que não deveriam existir. Barbie é a coisa mais tosca do mundo. Que só ensina as gurias a serem fúteis e vazias, se importando apenas com carrões rosas u.u hãm
<alinef> revoltei u.u
<Patricia> vitorlobo, limite,
<vitorlobo> alinef: n digo pelo lado maxista da coisa :P mas pq ela realmente é bem novinha
<alinef> vitorlobo, mais melhor ela brincar de php, que pelo menos tá aprendendo algo útil :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: na verdade foi um tom um pouco de zoeira.... mas confesso q me surpreende
<vitorlobo> Patricia: :P una
<alinef> vitorlobo, iauhuiahau tudo bem, é que eu me revolto com isso. Queria EU ter sido influenciada para esse lado quando era menor.
<alinef> Não que hoje eu seja grande, 'o' Enfim
<vitorlobo> se tem 50 e qtos anos aline?
<alinef> Tenho só 20 ):
<alinef> 50 e 20 anos! há
 * Patricia 99% :D o fim esta proximo :D
<alinef> Estou com #medo da Patricia :O
<Patricia> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/patriciakde.jpeg   <<<< isso vai funcionar que so vendo :P
<alinef> Patricia e seu KDE
<Patricia> :P
<alinef> Um dia eu juro que tento com mais afinco.
<astdarkness> toda hora essa KDE da Patricia muda
<alinef> Mas por enquanto ainda não dá :(
<astdarkness> rsrs
<Patricia> astdarkness srssr
<vitorlobo> como faz para no terminal eu colocar a senha de adm?
<vitorlobo> sudo su?
<astdarkness> vc fica inquieta com o visual??
<Patricia> sudo su
<Patricia> su -c
<Patricia> man su
<vitorlobo> é tem algo errado poraki
<alinef> o que você quer fazer, guri?
<Patricia> vitorlobo sudo su digita a senha
<vitorlobo> vlw
<astdarkness> Patricia: já experimentou o Yakuake?????
<Patricia> usando o kde cocm o navegador konqueror use o comando man:sudo
<Patricia> astdarkness, sim sempre
<Patricia> meu favorito :D
<Patricia> mas para bot prefiro  o konsole mesmo
<astdarkness> tô viciado!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD
<Patricia> ;O
<astdarkness> ehehehhehee
<vitorlobo> o chato
<vitorlobo> é q o linux necessita de internet
<astdarkness> Patricia: seu krunner trava algumas vezes??
<vitorlobo> pra instalar tudo
<vitorlobo> ai é tenso
<Patricia> astdarkness, nao uso :P
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: consegui instalar  a placa de rede????
<vitorlobo> q nada
<Patricia> :O
<vitorlobo> pau da zorra
<Patricia> troquei o nome
<Patricia> astdarkness, nao ele nao
<Patricia> ue o seu trava?
<vitorlobo> esse modelo de laptop é pau viola
<Patricia> :O
<astdarkness> trava quando chamo o kopete
<vitorlobo> alinef: vc é novinha tbm =] mas so tenho 4 anos a mais q tu
<astdarkness> ai ele  demora de processar
<Patricia> astdarkness, aki normal
<astdarkness> qual sua versão??
<Patricia> mmm
<astdarkness> a minha é a 4.4.4
<Patricia> astdarkness idem
<Patricia> atualizando agora P
<Patricia> :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, 4 anos não é quase nada :P
<astdarkness> tem algo louco aqui
<vitorlobo> anatel bcm94312mcg é tenso
<alinef> vitorlobo, nem posso te chamar de tio u.u IUAHUIAHIUHUIA
<vitorlobo> alinef: é vero
<astdarkness> tu é corajosa
<astdarkness> tô com medo de quebrar meu sistema de novo
<vitorlobo> alinef: isso me lembra o comercial da sukita moh queimação
<Patricia> astdarkness :O :S isso cansa de fazer :(
<Patricia> astdarkness, é chato esperar muito
<Patricia> :(
<alinef> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkk Sukita, depois daquele comercial nunca mais tomei g.g
<vitorlobo> alinef: coitado do tio
<astdarkness> Patricia: vc tem indicação de programa pra webcam do kde??
<astdarkness> tipo o cheese
<Patricia> astdarkness nao tenho :S webcam ai eu nao sei
<vitorlobo> alguem ai sabe onde baixa
<vitorlobo> o source do wine?
<alinef> vitorlobo, dá medão ):
<Patricia> no site do wine/
<Patricia> ?
<vitorlobo> vou tentar instalar os drivers pelo wine
<vitorlobo> penso eu q n dá em nada mas fazer oq
<vitorlobo> alinef: =]
<vitorlobo> alinef: a proposito donde es? sc? ou só furtou o sotaque de la?
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: aptitude install wine
<astdarkness> rsrsr
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: sem net isso n da certo
<alinef> só furtei :P Você não prestou atenção qando eu disse que sou do interior do rj?
<vitorlobo> ou da?
<Patricia> O distribuidor do pacote lançou uma versão atualizada. <<< agora esta feito kkkkk
<Patricia> vitorlobo gera o script
<Patricia> momento
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: drive pelo wine é suicidio, nunca ouvi alguem usar assim
<Patricia> :S bloqueio exclusivo srsrsr
<Patricia> nao posso abrir
<vitorlobo> nem eu
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> vo ter q baixar o win7 mesmo pro laptop do coroa
<vitorlobo> q merda
<Patricia> http://www.winehq.org/download
<astdarkness> pera ae rpz, faz isso naaaaaaoooooooooooooooooo
<vitorlobo> rpz esse modelo foi feito pra ser ruim msmo
<Patricia> reset
<vitorlobo> laptop de mil conto
<Patricia> :D volto ja
<astdarkness> ok.
<alinef> milconto?
<alinef> Imagino o baguio '-'
<astdarkness> o ruim do ubuntu é que ele vem sequinho
<astdarkness> sem quase nenhum pacote adicional
<g4scan> oO
<vitorlobo> alinef: mas até q é chamativo o bixin hein
<g4scan> porem facil
<g4scan> de adaptar
<g4scan> =)
<vitorlobo> alinef: mas eu tenho a mania de montar sempre meu pc...nunca compro prato feito
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: qual marcar?
<vitorlobo> é da intel a bagaça
<alinef> vitorlobo, qual é o modelo??
<vitorlobo> so q é aqueles intel pf
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, bom dia man. \o/
<g4scan> peregrinator_six, bom dia =)
<vitorlobo> alienf: anatel bcm94312mcg
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo,
<peregrinator_six> o que vc quer...!?
<peregrinator_six> instalar um Ubuntu no notbook...?!
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: aquele link não serviu não??
<astdarkness> eu te mandei um link mais cedo
<alinef> Falando nisso galera.
<alinef> To querendo comprar pra mim um note da HP
<alinef> http://notebookparavoce.lojahp.com.br/Notebook-HP-G42-214-Intel-Core-i3-350-3GB-de-memoria-Disco-Rigido-de-320GB-Camera-superficie-texturizada-e-Windows-7-Home-Basic-175953.html
<alinef> Esse *-*
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, o que vc tá tentando ai man...?!
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: q nada....
<astdarkness> alinef: não tem um logo com 4GB??
<Patricia> Perfeito :)
<astdarkness> caramba é lindo!!!
<g4scan> compra um iPad
<g4scan> uaishIUAHSia
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: instalar os drivers do modelo anatel bcm94312mcg
<astdarkness> agora imita o estilo dos macs
<vitorlobo> mas deixa
<vitorlobo> vo instalar essa merda de windows mesmo
<vitorlobo> e sei la
<alinef> astdarkness, pode até ter. Mas não acho que valha tanto a pena assim por 1GB ^^
<astdarkness> alinef: tá barato
<g4scan> acabei de remover o windows haha
<vitorlobo> uso dual bot no pc do coroua
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> kde cada vez mais simples :D
<alinef> Mais legal é que eu vou comprar SEM frete e com um guri que estuda comigo que trabalha com revenda mesmo, por 1650 (H)
<antonio_> Boa noite pessoal.... quais os sub-canais dentro do ubuntu-br? além do de SP
<antonio_> alguém sabe?
<virtu> note bom é o famoso kennex
<virtu> =)
<virtu> comprei um em 2008 eu acho
<virtu> tudo offboard
<vitorlobo> sinceramente
<vitorlobo> ja trampei com um i7 bombado por 3 meses
<vitorlobo> n senti nada..... ele é tão bom q a gente nem sente nada
<alinef> positivo to fora.
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> como assim?? vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> eu jurava q o pc ia ser meu
<vitorlobo> q a empresa iria me dá ele em forma de salario
<vitorlobo> qta ilusão
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahua
 * Patricia tudo em um unico lugar http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/patriciakde1.jpeg  <(*.*)>
<virtu> ficou chupando dedo
<alinef> Sonha mesmo filho kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alinef: gostei do pc =]
<virtu> meu primeiro note foi um positivo
<vitorlobo> alinef: mas oq eu ganho dava pra comprar
<alinef> KDE :S
<virtu> eu curti ele para o que eu precisava
<vitorlobo> alinef: o problema é q eu n tava querendo gastar mais de 2.5 mil naquele pc
<vitorlobo> tava tentando passar um enrrolation
<MarceloVaz> treco feio Patricia
<MarceloVaz> =x
<vitorlobo> mas n deu certo =\
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Ahhh safado! Queria passar a conversa na empresa né
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, cada vez mais leve
<g4scan> kde4
<g4scan> =)
<g4scan> estou usando
<vitorlobo> clar
<g4scan> no slack
<g4scan> =)
<Patricia> :)
<vitorlobo> a gente se apega ao pc quando a gente trampa mtu nele
<vitorlobo> vira um membro da familia quase
<vitorlobo> :S
<virtu> no trampo eu tenho um lenovo t61
<virtu> bacana até
<vitorlobo> alinef: mas eu fiz os calculos na simulaçao da empresa q foi comprado o i7...sem os 2 monitores - 2 gb de ram..pq tinha 8...se vc ficar com 6 e uma gforce de 1gb boa
<vitorlobo> alinef: da pra comprar por 2.500 e tantos o i7
<astdarkness> e já atualizou ? Patricia
<vitorlobo> oq é caro mesmo são os monitores lcd ou led acima de 20 polegadas
<Patricia> astdarkness sim acabou de atualizar
<peregrinator_six> vitor, eram... :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, to tão satisfeita com meu humilde triplecore (Desktop) ^^
<Patricia> astdarkness levinho
<Patricia> astdarkness logo vou achar erros ;)
<peregrinator_six> eu to super satisfeito com o meu Sempreco de 2,1 Gigas aqui \o/
<vitorlobo> alinef: meu core 2 ja tem 5 anos...quando o pc passa do tempo de morrer, sem nunca ter dado pane na memoria, no hardware em geral
<astdarkness> lá vem o Sempreco..........
<vitorlobo> alinef: eu até enterro o bixin quando pifar
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, vitorlobo
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, \o/
<alinef> vitorlobo, o meu triplecore só tem uns 3 anos. mas também nunca deu defeito. Não conhecia a marca dele não, mas é boa demais. Um Ezpac
<astdarkness> Patricia: e vc instala os simbolos de depuração, quando dá aqueles crashes??
<vitorlobo> eu montei ele so com coisa boa
<vitorlobo> placa mae asus, memoria kingston
<vitorlobo> etc etc
<g4scan> eu tinha um hp troquei quase tatuou minha perna de tanto que esquenta
<SEMPRON> \o/
<g4scan> hahah
<astdarkness> g4scan: affff. churrasqueira de colo
<alinef> o meu é pf, como diz você :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: me responde uma coisa...vc tem muita amiga na sua área? quando vc se junta num barzin pra conversar doq vc faz, as pessoas, os meros mortais, compreendem teu dialeto?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Patricia> astdarkness sim :)
<g4scan> astdarkness,  sim sim
<alinef> vitorlobo, cuma? o.O
<vitorlobo> alinef: vc sabe...falar de programação, linguagens, pc, software, hardware, teorias do codigo morce de s.i
<vitorlobo> alinef: papo nerd
<vitorlobo> compreende?
<alinef> vitorlobo, cara, só na minha turma de 15 alunos lá da faculdade, umas 6 são meninas.
<alinef> E somos todas nerds, mas não nos mantemos somente nesses papos, sabemos variar assuntos né u.u
<alinef> código morse* :s
<alinef> E somos nerds, não bebemos \o IUAHIUHAUHAU
<vitorlobo> alinef: bom saber q tao se interessando..... pq proporcionalmente, digamos...o chat canal ubuntu-br ...vc patricia, talvez alguns bots femininos ou alguns coleguinhas shemales
<vitorlobo> é..... deve dá uma média de 2 mulheres a cada 100 homens
<virtu> alinef, e sao bonitas?
<vitorlobo> é tenso
<virtu> =)
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> shemales IUAHUIHAIUHAUIHIUAHUIAHUIAHIUHAIUAH RIALTO
<virtu> eu ficava com uma guria de info... muito massa ela
<alinef> virtu, eu não costumo reparar não né.
<Patricia> vitorlobo uh?
<Patricia> so para alembrar canal suporte ao Ubuntu
<virtu> ainda gosto da guria
<vitorlobo> patricia: eu te chamei de mulher :S so isso
<Patricia> ao geral :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, porque não incentivam as gurias a procurarem um pc. Incentivam elas a procurarem uma barbie e cuidarem de bonequinhas e não sei mais o que
<alinef> Eu fico puta com isso. Desde criança que eu queria videogame e ganhava bonecas. ODEIO bonecas +__+
<virtu> aqui em POA tem uma gerente de uma loja de informatica (digimer) que é muito ... elegante
<vitorlobo> alinef: eu sempre fui o ken...algo contra?
<vitorlobo> =\
<virtu> bah
<vitorlobo> preconceito
<alinef> vitorlobo, o ken não tem pau. Você sofre do mesmo problema?
<astdarkness> afffffffff
<vitorlobo> quase
<alinef> KKKKKKKKKKKK Desculpa, não resisti u.u
<vitorlobo> nasci com uns problemas tensos
<vitorlobo> sem querer quase vc acerta
<vitorlobo> mas blz
<vitorlobo> :P
<alinef> você é shemale, vitorlobo???
<astdarkness> galera, como a Patricia disse. o canal é técnico
<vitorlobo> eu naum
<vitorlobo> alinef: eu sou homi que gosta de she :S
<alinef> astdarkness, não estamos nos desrespeitando, ué. Estamos conversando apenas. E não vejo nada de mal termos uma conversa enquanto ninguém pede por suporte.
<MarceloVaz> virtu ahammm
<vitorlobo> alinef: tinha uma amiga chamada noemí....fazia facul de engenharia civil...na sala dela tinha 50 alunos...só ela de mulher....
<MarceloVaz> digimer
<MarceloVaz> :D
<vitorlobo> alinef: oq era tenso, é q ela tinha moh jeitao de homi =S
<virtu> MarceloVaz, lá no barra
<MarceloVaz> sim
<alinef> vitorlobo, ih que nada :P Isso de engenharia e info serem área só de homem já foi embora faz tempo.
<alinef> Você vai ver, mulherada vai dominar u.u
<MarceloVaz> a gerente de suporte foi minha ex colega
<MarceloVaz> a 6 anos atras virtu
<vitorlobo> alinef: n duvido nada...ja temos uma presidenta ne
<vitorlobo> ^^
<MarceloVaz> ela trampa aki na alberto bins
<astdarkness> para assuntos fora do contexto técnico tem o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<virtu> hmm...
<alinef> Presidenta essa que eu não levo a menor fé, mas enfim.
<virtu> será que ela saiu do barra e foi pra la
<MarceloVaz> nao, essa q mencionei é outra
<MarceloVaz> a guria manja muito :D
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: sabe algo q me frustra profundamente no Brasil? na área de T.I? q vc se emprega e fica preso sem poder explorar muito do teu potencial......conformismo me da uma agonia bizarra
<virtu> é bonita? =)
<SEMPRON> antes a merda que um presidente fazia no pais era marrom agora vai ser rosa, essa é a única diferença... :s
<MarceloVaz> faz meu tipo
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<virtu> é oq ue importa
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: concordo contigo man
<astdarkness> muitas empresas limitam os funcionários
<astdarkness> lá na empresa acontece isso
<alinef> astdarkness, eu só acho que seja válido pedir para saírmos da conversa aqui quando as conversas que a gente tiver, prejudicarem o propósito principal que é o suporte
<virtu> The IT Crowd
<virtu> =)
<vitorlobo> o problema é que não se investe em desenvolvimento...em uma equipe de desenvolvimento....em uma empresa que desenvolve grandes programas , softwares internos.... Brasileiros
<MarceloVaz> TI no brasil = piada
<MarceloVaz> infelizmente
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: um bom exemplo é para o pessoal da área de redes
<virtu> IT = Internet Things
<vitorlobo> T.I aqui, está mais numa posição de subordinação do que de autoria
<SEMPRON> vitorlobo, e nunca vão investir, eles tem outras "prioridades mais importantes"... :(
<vitorlobo> é....
<astdarkness> eles não tem oportunidade de realizar "testes" e ficam limitados somente a algo que vai ser novo na empresa
<virtu> meu windows pifo
<virtu> liga pra TI
<virtu> la onde eu trabalho o cara de ti sofre
<SEMPRON> BigLinux morreu...?! 0o
<Patricia> g4scan, o kde esta ficando muito bom :)
<vitorlobo> SEMPRON: é a ignorancia dos sábios...em não saber, que T.I é fundamental para o desenvolvimento. Vamos tomar de exemplo japão e china. Na china man...os caras clonam até "carro" ( alta tecnologia ), no japão......n foi só investimento em massa na educação de forma rigorosa nao...é um dos países mais desenvolvidos em mecatrônica
<astdarkness> SEMPRON: ontem tem essa noticia??
<vitorlobo> onde tem mecatrônica, tem alto desenvolvimento em T.I
<virtu> t+
<SEMPRON> astdarkness, me diz vc que eu quero saber... Nunca mais sai mais de 2 anos... :|
<TonyCarvalho> pessoal
<TonyCarvalho> boa noite
<TonyCarvalho> achei um link show sobre SL
<TonyCarvalho> vejam ai
<TonyCarvalho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnUO3LUA7uo
<TonyCarvalho> software livre
<alinef> para algo mudar aqui, temos que pressionar o governo para investir aqui dentro, injetar aqui dentro e garantir uma educação com qualidade. Essa geração que tiver uma educação com bases sólidas não vai precisar se limitar a reproduzir conhecimento.
<TonyCarvalho> ubuntu ferramentas e segurança
<vitorlobo> alinef: vc vem sempre aqui ? :P
<alinef> O brasil deveria buscar PRODUZIR tecnologia e não se sujeitar a apenas consumí-la.
<SEMPRON> TonyCarvalho, pequeno o video em...?! 0o
<TonyCarvalho> pessoal
<astdarkness> alinef: só que tem o lance das alianças politicas, ai vai demorar um pouco
<TonyCarvalho> isso já tá acontecendo
<TonyCarvalho> criar a tecnologia
<vitorlobo> alinef: infelizmente n será em nossa geração q as coisas irão mudar =\ ( por aqui )
<alinef> vitorlobo, agora que a Patricia me ajudou a identificar meu nick registrado aqui no freenode, virei mais vezes ^^
<TonyCarvalho> Oi
<TonyCarvalho> Aline
<Patricia> :)
<alinef> Oi, TonyCarvalho \o
<TonyCarvalho> veja esse link www.softwarelivre.org.br
<alinef> Uma área que nós COM CERTEZA estamos bastante avançados é na biologia, sabiam?
<g4scan> caram
<vitorlobo>  ano q vem  estarei indo pro canadá por 6 meses
<TonyCarvalho> alguns programas produzidas pelo governo
<g4scan> caramba
<SEMPRON> astdarkness, um pouco...?! 0o
<g4scan> ja sao quase 3 hrs
<g4scan> =O
<vitorlobo> espero ter boas espectativas de la :P
<g4scan> tinha que dormir cedo pra estudar =\
<alinef> me leva, vitorlobo *-*?
<alinef> Canada *-------*
<vitorlobo> alinef: =O
<kimeuton> Ola pessoal boa noite, alguem por acaso tem o ubuntu instalado no acer aspire 5315, e o not de vcs desliga o cooler quando usa-se o ub?
<vitorlobo> alinef: é intercambio linguistico
<alinef> CACILDA T.T
<alinef> Eu quero T___________________T'
<alinef> Me leva, eu sei falar inglês fluentemente \o IUAHUIHAIUA
<vitorlobo> alinef: hehe mas to indo para falar frances :P montreal..quebec
<vitorlobo> alinef: pq farei mais tarde o CSQ
<vitorlobo> =]
<alinef> Mas com inglês se vira tudo KKKK
<TonyCarvalho> show de bola essa palestra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kFmA0L3z2E
<alinef> Eu arranho um francês também.
<alinef> mas fluentemente só inglês e português :P hahaha
<vitorlobo> alinef: mas pra tirar o CSQ frances é obrigatorio, ingles nao :P
<Patricia> ta tarde d mais so notei a hora agora :(, vou indo bjs
<vitorlobo> alinef: apesar de que é essencial claro sempre acrescenta
<kimeuton> Ola pessoal boa noite, alguem por acaso tem o ubuntu instalado no acer aspire 5315, e o not de vcs desliga o cooler quando usa-se o ub?
<TonyCarvalho> Oi Kimeuton
<alinef> kimeuton, desligando o cooler??
<vitorlobo> alinef: depois q me formar estarei pronto para ir definitivamente uhauhauh ir em casal ganha mais ponto no CSQ ^^ quizer ae a gente faz um acordo ...uma mutreta
<vitorlobo> alinef: :S e simbora
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk me ensine a falar francês e tem negócio :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: e so é obrigatorio um dos 2 falar frances fluente.... nao os 2
<vitorlobo> alinef: ^^
<astdarkness> Patricia: boa noite
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alinef> olha que safado! Já tem tudo de caso pensado :O
<vitorlobo> mas eu penso mesmo
<vitorlobo> em arrumar uma nega
<vitorlobo> antes de ir
<vitorlobo> agora é meio dificil
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: menino esperto
<vitorlobo> pq ...outro país, outra lingua
<vitorlobo> outra vida
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Não sei porque mas acho que baixinha gordinha não é o seu tipo :P
<vitorlobo> e geralmente as pessoas aqui sao apegadas demais a familia
<SEMPRON> alinef, o cara é brasileiro vc queria o que...?! o0
<alinef> SEMPRON, como assim?? :O Curtia mais o outro nick ):
<vitorlobo> alinef: alto e gordin é o seu?
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: o bom da pança é q é protetor natural contra o frio extremo de la auhauha
<alinef> IUAHUAHAUIHAUIHA vitorlobo alto? Que invejinha :/
<vitorlobo> alinef: mais ou menos...1.85
<alinef> kkkkkkkkk e também convenhamos.. NINGUÉM gosta de um magricelo saco de ossos u.u'
<alinef> ORRA eu tenho 1.58 :(
<SEMPRON> alinef, vc quem pensa... ^^
<vitorlobo> alinef: de salto tu chega mais alto po
<SEMPRON> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHU...!
<SEMPRON> :D
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Eu e salto alto não nos falamos.
<alinef> É certo que eu cairei, daí
<vitorlobo> alinef: de salto , no meio fio em cima duma caixa ou de um banco
<vitorlobo> agora sim hein
<alinef> \o/ Plataformas \o/ kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alinef> Só se eu subisse num sofá pra chegar na tua altura :(
<alinef> iahuiahuiahauhuih epa, também não tá tão esculhambado assim.
<SEMPRON> Boa noite lindas criaturas fetas pelas mãos de DEUS, até outra oportunidade e ótimo feriado pra vcs! ;)
<vitorlobo> alinef: no canadá, a neve é fofa...a gente piza e afunda, dai eu fico na parte fofa e vc na parte rigida
<vitorlobo> problema resolvido
<alinef> kkkkkkkkk :P
<vitorlobo> deixa eu ve
<vitorlobo> se eu tenho algo meu para mostrar
<vitorlobo> net ta mei lenta mas perai
<alinef> Ok :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: vc sabia q la tem carencia em profissionais de T.I?
<vitorlobo> mas é aquele negocio ne
<vitorlobo> vc indo pra lá, vai concorrer vaga com gente q ja fala ingles e frances fluente
<alinef> não sabia não..
<vitorlobo> dai tem q estudar bagaraio
<alinef> Isso é verdade, mas estudar pra MIM não é problema :D
<vitorlobo> dar 2 paços para trás antes de pensar em andar para frente
<alinef> E aprender português IUAHIUHAIA se escreve passos* :P
<vitorlobo> mas a questao é.........pra mim, qualidade de vida nao se discute sabe?
<alinef> Como assim?
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> o indice de violencia lá e cá em proporção por exemplo
<vitorlobo> a cada 100 mil habitantes, lá morrem 1.2 pessoas por mão armada
<vitorlobo> aqui, a cada 100 mil, são 29.9
<toter> lá e cá sendo quais cidades?
<vitorlobo> lá , a cada 10 presos, 7 reintegram a sociedade, aqui, vixi....
<vitorlobo> canadá num todo
<vitorlobo> Brasil num todo
<toter> desculpas.... entrei agora no canal
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> lá, vc paga imposto alto de fato
<vitorlobo> em quebec principalmente
<alinef> tudo bem :D
<vitorlobo> mas ninguém reclama
<vitorlobo> pq vc tem retorno em saúde, educação, segurança
<vitorlobo> o problema do canadá, é q tudo funciona
<vitorlobo> :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, eu sei. Por isso eu admiro o canadá. Beeeeeeeem mais, muito mais até que os EUA
<toter> vitorlobo: planos de ir para lá em breve?
<vitorlobo> alinef: http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAOwh0e1-S-n8G-qZxTeA1y0HsVL4IE38RwhdDr4kndTa3unbnVZ8e0YBBWG9taHlRuPpunI1hmVQsUUUome3ALYAm1T1UMSjKUMGCc5pNOr1B6RQMWsP2r4s.jpg
<alinef> toter,  e me levar na mala \o IAUHUIAHUIHAUIA
<vitorlobo> alinef: http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAN4LKcRmTK1qfL7DxxdKNZx1AoIOvDR0zMCpO-fFCwdwxg0zxdO59N2ngxkOJ06z2c9Io7QhsdRRup8iAPJb53wAm1T1UHWtPhlBkORXkGeilkzGgBwXckv0.jpg
<alinef> IAUHAIUHAUIAHIUAHAIAHIAHAI
<toter> alinef: por que vc. admira mais o canada do que os eua?
<toter> eu sei que os eua não tem uma boa reputação, mas...
<toter> o que qualifica o canadá melhor do que os eua?
<vitorlobo> alinef: http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAJtSXbAb0opiqkwWMrYJpzLG03BdnpFbKulfEYZVj0HprIzdKIGbVacXTUV7NazKkPRI9WfpHndUZu2A5CpztJAAm1T1UNlrzDfiP5qVcdBUQWjGcPb9yFUf.jpg
<vitorlobo> sabe-se lá oq eu tava vendo nessa hora
<vitorlobo> =X
<vitorlobo> toter: é
<toter> o canadá, em se tratando de tecnologia... tudo é mais caro
<toter> os lançamentos saem sempre primeiro nos eua
<toter> a internet é mais rápida e mais barata nos eua
<vitorlobo> toter: um bom bairro é constituído pelos seus moradores.... apesar do canadá ser gelo puro, nos eua, as pessoas são mais "frias" do que os canadences
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> toter: etc
<toter> vitorlobo: vc. nunca foi no canadá...
<toter> os canadenses sao super frios
<alinef> toter, porque o Canadá apesar de ser bastante ignorado como se fosse apenas o país que está mais ao norte do EUA, me parece beem mais humano e bem mais desenvolvido que os EUA. Talvez não em questão de tecnologia.
<vitorlobo> toter: fui sim
<alinef> http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAANYbB8w5vq8_9adWE3VxpAcBTgakqlX8e2he2Xe5L4TY1uIlyxp2V8Bx0_QrXCpojf1HNuJg1Tn1ViA_kLJAt-kAm1T1UGdKZeIx_ClLNF78WjxnHpDeiPQ9.jpg
<vitorlobo> toter: passei 3 meses =]
<toter> não sabia
<alinef> Ignore o pijama ok u.u IUAHIUAHIUA
<toter> mas vc. já foi nos eua?
<vitorlobo> ja
<vitorlobo> toter: e ja trabalhei também..temporariamente
<toter> bom... cada um tem a sua opinião
<toter> mas para falar a verdade
<toter> nos dois países as pessoas são frias
<alinef> isso é porque estamos acostumadíssimos com o brasil né :D
<toter> bom... para quem não discute qualidade de vida, vc. está no pior país no momento
<toter> por que vc. saiu dos eua?
<alinef> vitorlobo, http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAANYatWJAdYc8LbZksbS21Ww9VikCz3aa8edx3MHpQvMVxfsVojd1B_eU3kmGEV5sWoUMEuuZwHZJA4ifLD4cdNkAm1T1UCcq7ERT2BCLxBOdCqMmRBm7wzIC.jpg
<alinef> :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: ae quizer fazer o trato, no have a problems
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> alinef: zorra essa segunda ai foi tensa
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> Porque você só viu o rosto guri u.u IUAHUIAHUA o corpinho redondo não visse :P
<alinef> Só porque eu soltei língua azul???
<vitorlobo> alinef: nao
<alinef> Sou mutante, poxa :(
<vitorlobo> alinef: pq ta de lado :S
<alinef> E daí? IAUHIUAHIUA
<alinef> Só virar a cabeça um cadim :P
<vitorlobo> de lado é tenso
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuhua
<vitorlobo> alinef: a mas vc n é banguela
<vitorlobo> alinef: n é vesga
<vitorlobo> alinef: n tem calvice
<vitorlobo> alinef: usa óculos, faz t.i
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alinef: rapai vamsibora?
<alinef> :P
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhahuaa
<alinef> simbora pra pasárgada ou pro Canadá?? IUAHIUHAIUHAA :P
<vitorlobo> alinef: canadá ue mas eu vo pro quebec :S
<alinef> kkkkkkkk você não entendeu a piadinha, tudo bem. Você é nerd, e não poeta ^^
<vitorlobo> alinef: o processo federal logo de cara é furada...via quebec CSQ e tal, vc consegue a cidadania com menos tempo
<vitorlobo> bem como o visto permanente
<vitorlobo> =]
<alinef> explique melhor, vitorlobo :]
<vitorlobo> alinef: e como o quebec é uma provincia francesa no canadá, alem de cidadania, vc recebe o passaporte europeu
<vitorlobo> alinef: se via vancouver ( área inglesa ) do canadá, vc gasta 12 mil dólares por pessoa, no CSQ ( quebec) vc gasta 3 mil dolares por pessoa ( garantia de grana para passar 6 meses lá ) obrigatorio pela imigração
<vitorlobo> alinef: se por vancouver vc tem q passar 5 anos pra ter cidadania, por quebec vc precisa de 3 anos
<alinef> :D
<vitorlobo> alinef: etc...manja?
<alinef> acho que saquei :D
<Marcelo-serverco> AFF
<toter> vitorlobo: pq.não tentar a sorte no brasil mesmo?
<alinef> Mas ow, já tá tarde e eu vou terminar de escrever o bagulho aqui e ir dormir vitorlobo :D
<Marcelo-serverco> passei 2 horas quebrando cabeça
<Marcelo-serverco> ¬¬
<Marcelo-serverco> maldito gparted
<vitorlobo> toter: pq quero desenvolver, crescer profissionalmente, quero ter paz, segurança, direitos trabalhistas justos, ter q pagar imposto sem aperto e sem ter q me prostituir no trabalho, quero ser pai um dia...e n vejo a menor condição disso aqui. Uma vez q escola, colégio, ensino no Brasil, virou um grande comércio.....saúde? blz, uma grande conquista o SUS...mas desde quando, saúde gratúita é sinonimo de qualidade?
<vitorlobo> toter: segurança? hj a gente nao sabe quem é policia e quem é ladrão por aqui
<vitorlobo> toter: acredito na melhoria do  nosso País?  claro q acredito
<vitorlobo> toter: mas como disse e volto a repetir: não em nossa geração
<vitorlobo> :P
<toter> a nossa geração está começando essa mudança econômica e social
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: e alinef www.immigration-quebec.gouv.qc.ca/placeauquebec/pt/
<astdarkness> minha amiga me indicou esse site para mais informações
<vitorlobo> toter: começando a passos lentissimos =]
<toter> vitorlobo: e vc. foi lá e ficou quanto tempo? pq. voltou?
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: é bom ter muita informação mesmo
<astdarkness> sim sim
<vitorlobo> toter: pq fui para conhecer apenas...estou batalhando legalmente para voltar e ficar
<astdarkness> ela tá se matando no frâces e tá doida pra ir
<alinef> obrigada, astdarkness :D
<vitorlobo> toter: indo burocraticamente correto , legal
<vitorlobo> toter: 3 meses
<astdarkness> disponha alinef
<vitorlobo> toter: vou voltar lá ano q vem para fazer um intercambio linguistico
<alinef> apesar de concordar com quase tudo que o vitorlobo falou, eu realmente adoro o brasil, sabe? E daria muuuita pena de ter que sair daqui :(
<vitorlobo> toter: totalizando mais de 160 horas obrigatórias de frances comprovado ...uma das burocracias do consulado
<vitorlobo> etc
<vitorlobo> alinef: pode ser uma forma de protesto tbm viu aline? de dizer q n está bom viver aqui... é corrupção demais.... semana passada mesmo foi pega uma quadrilha da POLICIA FEDERAL
<vitorlobo> um rombo descoberto de mais de 150 milhoes nos cofres públicos
<vitorlobo> q isso? policia federal?
<vitorlobo> absurdo
<vitorlobo> hoje vc liga a tv, nos jornais de manhã, meio-dia, tarde e noite, é violencia o tempo todo.....sem falar da manipulação de informações
<vitorlobo> midia escrota
<alinef> Mas protestar evadindo do pais que a gente ama não é protesto válido. Pra mim a maior forma de protesto é me manter honesta e ensinar meus valores de honestidade para a futura geração.
<vitorlobo> onde 6 grandes familias monopolizam a informação no Brasil
<vitorlobo> alinef: depende. Pq se essa saída for algo porcentualmente elevado, isso mostra que algo de muito errado tem por aqui...pra isso estar acontecendo
<alinef> Não acho certo a gente ter que deixar o NOSSO país por conta dessa cambada de safado que quer atrasar a gente, deixando a gente na lama.
<vitorlobo> vc sabia q o canadá é o destino mais procurado por Brasileiros no mundo?
<alinef> não sabia vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> se aqui ta tão bom de se viver, pq isso ta acontecendo?
<toter> alinef: não sei se eu recomendaria vc. sair do país... mudar para outro país é apenas trocar uma série de problemas por outra série de problemas
<toter> o canadá é mais seguro
<toter> mas é frio pacas
<toter> vc. vai sentir absurdas crises de solidão
<toter> e outros fatores adicionais
<vitorlobo> rapaz, é mais fácil você morrer assaltado aqui, do que de frio lá
<vitorlobo> é um País preparado para o clima que tem
<vitorlobo> :P
<alinef> toter, não pretendo trocar o Brasil de vez não ^^ Mas experiências novas são sempre bem vindas
<vitorlobo> alinef: se vc tivesse a oportunidade hoje, agora com passaporte em mãos, com dinheiro para se sustentar, legalizada para ir ao canadá
<vitorlobo> alinef: sendo q vc teria q tomar essa decisão em 1 semanas
<vitorlobo> *1 semana
<vitorlobo> alinef: vc ficaria aqui?
<vitorlobo> :P
<alinef> jamais que eu deixaria de ir #fato
<alinef> não porque acho que o canadá é melhor,
 * vitorlobo rindo
<alinef> Mas pelo valor da experiência.
<vitorlobo> auhahahuahuaa
<alinef> Se Mudar de casa já é uma experiência que pode mudar totalmente a vida de uma pessoa, imagine mudar de país!
<astdarkness> galera boa noite. vou ler uns artigos
<astdarkness> o/
<alinef> vai lá, astdarkness \o
<toter> vitorlobo: pq. não ficar lá no canadá ilegalmente?
<toter> creio que deve ter muitos brasileiros lá nessa situação
<alinef> toter, ilegalmente é furada demais.
<alinef> toter, vitorlobo vou sair agora ^^
<vitorlobo> alinef: prazer em te conhecer e volte mais
<vitorlobo> :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, voltarei sim :P
<alinef> até amanhã, :P Boa Noite
<vitorlobo> toter: n acha q tua pergunta foi um tanto boba?
<vitorlobo> toter: pq n ficar no Brasil e virar traficante? ja q tem tantos assim por aqui? pq n virar politico corrupto? ue, tem tantos
<toter> acho que a sua resposta foi boba...
<toter> quantos brasileiros moram lá ilegalmente?
<toter> qual o problema?
<vitorlobo> toter: ilegal = contra lei, legal = com a lei
<toter> talvez.... estou tentando convencer vc. de que vc. NUNCA vai conseguir morar lá legalmente
<toter> a burocracia vai demorar demais
<vitorlobo> toter: o problema é que um País tem leis e se vc burla ou tenta burlar, vc sofre penalidades por isso. Inclusive vc nao entra no mercado de trabalho em sua área de forma ilegal...vc vai viver de sub-empregos com o sonho americano em mente
<vitorlobo> toter: poisé vc está enganado pq eu tenho informação direta do consulado bem como do tempo que precisarei para estar lá legalmente
<vitorlobo> toter: primeiro pq isso vai acontecer depois de 3 anos e meio ( depois q eu estiver formado ), fluente no frances e mais um ano com a papelada da imigração
<toter> gostaria muito que o seu sonho se realizasse...
<toter> mas a realidade não é assim
<vitorlobo> toter: se vc vai de frente com a burocracia por mais q ela demore e vc se mostre capacitado, nao é assim pq?
<toter> ou seja... vc. vai mudar para o canadá daqui 4 anos...
<vitorlobo> toter: sim, exatamente
<toter> gostaria de poder acompanhar o processo... mas creio que muita coisa muda em 4 anos
<vitorlobo> toter: ano q vem eu vou somente para fazer intercambio linguistico e preencher alguns requisitos da burocracia
<vitorlobo> toter: é pode ser , mas existem pessoas que são firmes em suas decisões
<vitorlobo> toter: se eu morrer em 4 anos, tua tese se confirma
<vitorlobo> do contrario
<vitorlobo> estas bem errado =]
<toter> até lá vc. já arrumou um emprego estável aí no brasil... daqui 4 anos vc. vai ter amadurecido... creio que sua opinião vai mudar
<toter> dá para ter uma vida estável no brasil
<vitorlobo> toter: além do que tenho conhecidos meus daqui que já estão la com o visto permanente...enfrentaram toda a burocracia, fizeram o sacrificio que não é fácil..... pq custa tempo mesmo e dinheiro
<vitorlobo> toter: mas isso vai de cada um
<toter> morando em são paulo é impossivel... mas morando em uma cidade no interior do rio grande do sul, sei lá... é mais seguro
<vitorlobo> toter: sim dá, mas n quero da pra entender?
<toter> com um super diploma... ganhando super bem, não é necessário sair do país
<vitorlobo> toter: quero viver longe daqui compreende?
<toter> vitorlobo: entendo
<vitorlobo> toter: sim mas ainda sim mesmo q ganhe menos lá
<vitorlobo> bem menos
<vitorlobo> bem menos mesmo
<vitorlobo> ainda sim
<vitorlobo> quero ir viver lá
<vitorlobo> tendeu?
<toter> o que os seus conhecidos falam a respeito de lá?
<vitorlobo> toter: falam que existem muitos problemas sociais que na propaganda que a imigração faz, são omitidos...mas é comum a todo lugar ter problemas bem como o Brasil. Mas mesmo assim, se postos em uma balança, compensa até então mais morar lá do que aqui. Mas isso depende e muito de cada pessoa...há quem n aguente a solidão  e seja mtu apegado a familia...a quem n aguente a pressão de uma nova vida
<vitorlobo> toter: muitos fatores podem fazer vc desistir de morar lá...... mas muitas coisas podem fazer você definitivamente viver la
<toter> que tal essa tese: viver no canadá mesmo que ilegalmente é mesmo assim melhor do que morar no brasil e ter um emprego estável....
<toter> é o que muitos acreditam
<vitorlobo> toter: siga essa tese se vc quizer =]
<vitorlobo> eu q n o farei
<vitorlobo> é mas eu n acredito
<vitorlobo> meus colegas q lá estao sao legais
<toter> dando para pagar as contas e mandar uns trocados para o brasil todo mês
<vitorlobo> fizeram o csq e passaram
<vitorlobo> toter: se eu n passar na imigração  legalmente eu n irei ilegalmente... só vale a pena ir para mim, se for de maneira legal
<vitorlobo> toter: e se vc nao sabe, a provincia de quebec não é tão fechada como a dos Eua
<vitorlobo> para imigração
<vitorlobo> eua q é foda
<toter> interessante... quais problemas sociais o canadá enfrenta?
<vitorlobo> interessante: quebec por exemplo...tem saúde de graça como aqui, mas apesar do País ser praticamente vazio se comparado com sua extensão territorial, as filas nos hospitais são enormes...bem maiores do que as filas do Sus
<vitorlobo> toter: o imposto de lá é tão alto qto o daqui.......mas é como disse, tem alto grau de retorno em beneficio social.... e eles sabem bem em que cobrar mais ou menos impostos
<vitorlobo> toter: algumas metropoles é visivel mendingos nas ruas, problemas de desigualdade social.....mas nada comparado a favelas do RJ, SP, BA etc
<vitorlobo> toter: enfim, tem problemas, ou vc achava , acha que lá é o éden?
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> :p
<vitorlobo> :P
<toter> hehe...
<toter> só perguntei para saber a sua opinião
<vitorlobo> n to fazendo da minha vontade um sonho americano...eu apenas quero mudar de lugar e viver de outra maneira...n to buscando ficar nem nada parecido
<vitorlobo> nem pretendo juntar dinheiro pra ficar mandando pra cá
<vitorlobo> exceto se minha mãe precisar pra algo e tal....pq por aqui minha familia até se vira muito bem
<vitorlobo> toter: as pessoas não tem direito de mudar caso queiram?
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> simples assim
<vitorlobo> * de se mudar
<vitorlobo> * n to buscando ficar rico nem nada parecido
<toter> vou tentar entrar mais aqui no canal e acompanhar esse processo... planejar 4 anos na frente é complicado... eu acho que o fato de vc. mudar para o canadá é um sonho temporário
<vitorlobo> toter: to planejando 4 anos, pq é a estimativa do tempo q preciso para fazer o CSQ
<toter> ainda mais com a frustração que vc. sente todos os dias ao ligar a tv e ver as notícias...
<vitorlobo> toter: em 3 anos e meio me formo, nesse periodo ja terei feito 6 meses de intensivo lá no quebec em frances
<vitorlobo> toter: depois q me formar entro com a papelada de imigração junto com o teste de fluencia, atestado médico, comprovante de pelo menos 2 anos de experiencia profissional ( ja tenho 5 anos comprovados ) mas de qualquer maneira até la tendo mais, ajuda
<toter> espero que tudo dê certo...
<vitorlobo> toter: ainda tem a demora do proprio consulado de reenviar a documentação toda a mim...pq é um processo um tanto complicado...vai pra sampa, pra buenos aires...o documento
<vitorlobo> pra depois voltar
<vitorlobo> serei chamados diversas vezes etc
<toter> preciso ir nessa
<toter> t+
<vitorlobo> flws ae
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta ai jogando habbo hotel é?
<vitorlobo> :O
<rickwap> bom dia
<rickwap> Patricia esta ai?
<vitorlobo> axo q n hein
<rickwap> blz
<staimeer> Patricia: reeclamando de q ?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: tu anda reclamando do peso de novo?
<maraujo_3> buenos dias
<maraujo_3> Oo
<didi> Bom dia.
<maraujo_3> Grande didi
<maraujo_3> parado isso aqui hoje nao?
<didi> É o que parece.
<didi> botico: Você viu alguém hoje?
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<didi> ...
<didi> ,fortune
<botico> -- I have seen the FUN --
<maraujo_3> brincando com o bot da pat?
<maraujo_3> como faz?
<maraujo_3> , money
<botico> You've got 0 GEMs, maraujo_3.
<maraujo_3> assim?
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> , drugs
<botico> Always store beer in a dark place.
<botico> 		-- Lazarus Long
<maraujo_3> , depression
<botico> bce UFO UMTS assassinate radar SDI Jiang Zemin DES underground
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<didi> hehehe.
<didi> botico: Are you a bot?
<botico> Why?  Do you speak lisp?! :(
<didi> botico: No really, are you?
<botico> Oh sh**!  There's no such term really,.  Use , really, is ...
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> hell
<maraujo_3> botico: whatta hell
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<maraujo_3> :(
<maraujo_3> viu comigo nao funciona didi
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<didi> Hehehe.
<didi> botico: Você não gosta do maraujo_3?
<botico> I have seen the Great Pretender and he is not what he seems.
<maraujo_3> botico: never forget The pen is mightier than the sword
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<maraujo_3> botico: que tem pro café?
<botico> hmm, amd64 is [0] arquitetura 64 bits
<botico> [1] processadores amd e intel,
<botico> [2] chances são que seu intel *não* é IA-64
<maraujo_3> uia ele eh vidente '1386 sim
<maraujo_3> ah lah
<maraujo_3> its a miracle
<maraujo_3> botico: que horas são?
<botico> amd64 is [0] arquitetura 64 bits
<botico> [1] processadores amd e intel,
<botico> [2] chances são que seu intel *não* é IA-64
<maraujo_3> didi: parei com ele
<didi> ,time
<botico> "Yo baby yo baby yo."
<botico> 		-- Eddie Murphy
<didi> ,horas
<botico> didi: I need a little more detail please.
<LUIS__> bom dia a todos
<maraujo_3> cara
<maraujo_3> preciso de uma placa de video urgente
<maraujo_3> fui ver as previas da prot de tela travou tudo
<Patricia> bom dia
<maraujo_3> plaquinha de video em coma ha um passo da morte
<LUIS__> bom dia patricia
<maraujo_3> dia luis
<maraujo_3> bom dia paty
<Patricia> maraujo_3 :)
<maraujo_3> tava falando com teu filho
<maraujo_3> rs
<Patricia> blackskorpion :)
<blackskorpion> bom dia paty girl ...rsrsr :D tc de onde ?
<Patricia> so para confirmar "Configurações do gnome apenas em wiki@wiki:~$ cd .gnome, e wiki@wiki:~$ cd .gconfig " mais algum lugar?
<Patricia> blackskorpion, mato grosso
<blackskorpion> legal sou do rj
<Patricia> :)
<blackskorpion> pessoal eu tenho no meu pc o ubuntu e o ruwindows porém to afim de instalar o fedora a pergunta é a seguinte ele tem um particionador igual o do ubuntu ou seja se eu instalar no pc pelo live cd ele vai ver a partição do ruwindows e do ubuntu tbm ? ou tenho que particionar na unha msm ?
<Patricia> reset, configurar ambiente, volto ja
<didi> blackskorpion: O Fedora tem um particionador.
<blackskorpion> obrigado didi o que eu gostaria de saber é se na hora que eu instalar pq vou fzr do live cd se o particionador dele é igual o do ubuntu
<blackskorpion> ele irá me mostrar a partição dos 2 ?
<blackskorpion> e é naquele esquema do ubuntu tipo eu só vou arrastando que o particionador faz o resto ?
<didi> blackskorpion: O particionador não é /igual/ ao do Ubuntu, mas é um particionador. Não lembro de ter tido problemas com ele.
<blackskorpion> desde já agradeço
<blackskorpion> entendi mas ele irá enxergar a partição dos 2 certo ? do ubuntu e do ruwindows certo ?
<didi> É bem provável. Não vejo porque não.
<blackskorpion> é pq meu irmao usa esse lixo do windows entao to com receio de instalar o fedora e ele deixar só o ubuntu e o fedora pq meu irmao nao sabe mexer no linux
<blackskorpion> entendeu ?
<didi> Sim. Então, ele provavelmente vai te listar as partições e o que deseja fazer.
<didi> Daí você decide.
<blackskorpion> obrigado didi vlw msm irmao
<blackskorpion> vou fzr isso agora
<didi> Vai lá. Boa sorte.
<blackskorpion> depois volto e digo como foi caso alguem tenha a mesma dúvida
<blackskorpion> ;)
<Nilodanx52> como eu vejo qual o meu chipset no ubuntu???
<didi> Nilodanx52: O que você quer dizer com `chipset'?
<Nilodanx52> chipset é um controlador de periféricos aonde existe o ponte norte e ponte sul...
<didi> Nilodanx52: Da placa mãe, então?
<Nilodanx52> queria saber qual o meu e seu fabricante
<Nilodanx52> sim
<Nilodanx52> pq estou no not e não no desktop
<didi> lshw
<Nilodanx52> vlw
<didi> ,hardware
<botico> didi: Your malignant ten-incher is great, huh?
<didi> ,hardware is `lshw' lista seu hardware
<botico> created.
<didi> ,hardware is also `cat /proc/cpuinfo' para listar o processador
<botico> Added entry to the term "hardware"
<didi> ,hardware is also `cat /proc/meminfo' para ver a memória
<botico> Added entry to the term "hardware"
<Patricia> Voltei
<Zerobyteum> bom dia, Alguem ja teve problemas com acpi para instalar ubuntu
<FerNando_Sp> Bom Dia
<Zerobyteum> bom dia
<peregrinator_six> Good morning humans beings.
<Patricia> bom dia peregrinator_six
<FerNando_Sp> Qual a diferença entre screenlets e gadgets
<FerNando_Sp> : ]
<peregrinator_six> quase nenhuma...
<peregrinator_six> pra falar a verdade, o screen lats é uma outra forma de usar gadgets... :)
<FerNando_Sp> ^^
<FerNando_Sp> mas qual o mais leve
<FerNando_Sp> pra se usar
<peregrinator_six> FerNando_Sp, Screenlats não é tão pesado não, me diz ai seu hardware...?!
<peregrinator_six> FerNando_Sp, ?
<Zerobyteum> peregrinator_six, ja que estao falando nisso vc acha que em um athlon 2.0 com 384 de ram roda iso e o efeito 3d com 64 de gforce 2 ?
<peregrinator_six> Zerobyteum, meu hardware: Sempron 2.1 GIgas (AMD2), 1 pente de memo de 2 GIgas DDR II 800 Mhz, chip set Nvidia 6100! :D
<leleobhz> [15/11-10:26:30] < Zerobyteum> peregrinator_six, ja que estao falando nisso vc acha que em um athlon 2.0 com 384 de ram roda iso e o efeito 3d com 64 de  gforce 2 ?
<leleobhz> Zerobyteum: roda compiz, mas não espere velocidade disso
<leleobhz> tente rodar só efeitos mais basicos
<Zerobyteum> leleobhz,  bele
<leleobhz> mas uma dica
<Zerobyteum> leleobhz,  cara vc ja teve problema com acpi
<leleobhz> minha GF4MX rodava o cubo numa boa há uns 4 ou 5 anos atras
<leleobhz> :D
<Zerobyteum> recurso de energia na instalacao do ubuntu
<leleobhz> Zerobyteum: mais até do que gostaria
<Zerobyteum> leleobhz,  vou fazer os testes
<leleobhz> as bios que sao zoadas mesmo
<leleobhz> e nem e culpa do linux
<Zerobyteum> leleobhz, entao cara
<Zerobyteum> detalhe a minha tem acpi ativa
<leleobhz> Zerobyteum: acpi nao e so recurso de energia
<Zerobyteum> mas trava
<leleobhz> ;)
<leleobhz> todas tem
<Zerobyteum> na instalacaose nao der o comando
<leleobhz> coloca na linha de boot acpi=off
<Zerobyteum> entao
<Zerobyteum> coloquei
<leleobhz> e é normal isso acontecer com bios tosca
<leleobhz> :D
<Zerobyteum> foi de boa
<Zerobyteum> mas estranho cara
<Zerobyteum> nao funcionar se tem esse recurso ativo
<leleobhz> nao e nao
<Zerobyteum> e fui ver par atualizar nao tem
<leleobhz> tem bios que é meio burra pra implementar acpi
<Zerobyteum> a minha esta na ultima versao
<Zerobyteum> o fogo cara que no ubuntu tem esse recurso
<Zerobyteum> no windows 7 o negocio da tenha azul
<leleobhz> e dai? sua placa mae nao colabora, fazer o q?
<Zerobyteum> com instrucoes e***stop 0000x00000
<Zerobyteum> e nao vai mesmo
<leleobhz> desativa na bios
<leleobhz> ou acpi=off
<Zerobyteum> nao tem rsss
<leleobhz> ou atualiza a bios
<Zerobyteum> leleobhz, esse é o problema tem ativa
<Zerobyteum> e naotem na bios no setup
<leleobhz> oh ceus, poe acpi=off no boot e morreu
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.  Talvez tenham atualizado o BIOS e sumido com a opção...
<Zerobyteum> leleobhz,  sim no caso do ubuntu beleza
<Zerobyteum> como disse
<Zerobyteum> ou outro linux
<leleobhz> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Zerobyteum> agora no win 7
<Zerobyteum> sem chance
<leleobhz> troca
<leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<leleobhz> por
<leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<leleobhz> salva e roda
<leleobhz> sudo update-grub
<leleobhz> pronto
<leleobhz> nunca mais voce vai ter que mexer com isso
<leleobhz> proft
<didi> ,horas
<botico> Mon Nov 15 10:33:28 2010
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém esta usando Libre Office e sabe como fazer para o programa lembrar a localização do cursor nos arquivos quando carrega?
<maraujo_3> EduardeCalibal: ainda não o uso não. até queria saber mais antes de usar. quais as tuas impressões?
<EduardeCalibal> Mais leve.  Me parece bom, mas como é beta ainda tem alguma instabilidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem coisas pequenas que já ajudam.  Como quando copia uma célula em uma tabela ela fica marcada e não apenas quando recorta.
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> legal
<maraujo_3> justo q temia essas estabilidade
<EduardeCalibal> Beta é assim.
<maraujo_3> assim q sair a final eu migro
<maraujo_3> verdade
<EduardeCalibal> Mas passo com ele aberto e só trava eventualmente.
<maraujo_3> mas inda bem q elas existem
<maraujo_3> senao nao haveria correções e melhorias
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o beta 1 esta estável por que vi ele nos repositórios do Debian.
<EduardeCalibal> Mais estável digo, por que senão não seria beta...  :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> bem verdade
<maraujo_3> beem preciso reiniciar aqui
<maraujo_3> ja volto
<maraujo_3> ate
<maraujo_3> de volta
<maraujo_3> pessoal
<maraujo_3> to com um problema nas portas usb
<maraujo_3> o pen nao abre
<maraujo_3> parece algo com o descritor do dispositivo
<maraujo_3> alguem sabe como resolve?
<LUIS__> didi
<LUIS__> o fedora apagou meu ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> fedora é do mau, apaga um apaga geral... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUHSUA...
<FerNando-Sp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<LUIS__> e o ubuntu tbm é mal pq o fedora vai dançar agora :P
<peregrinator_six> LUIS__, boa man! É assim que cabra macho fala e faz! UAHSUAHSUAHSUHAU!
<peregrinator_six> :d
<peregrinator_six> :D
<LUIS__> ok :D
<leleobhz> quanta queimação de roupa intima junta
<peregrinator_six> leleobhz, bom dia pra vc também senhor. :)
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, e ai man...?!
<maraujo_3> e ai cara
<maraujo_3> mudou o erro
<maraujo_3> mas nada
<maraujo_3> agora diz q tem algo no descritor do dispositivo
<maraujo_3> cabei de ligar pra cliente e remarcar
<maraujo_3> ele começa a ler
<maraujo_3> pisca um pouco o led
<maraujo_3> e para
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, testou em outro pc já......?!
<maraujo_3> nada a mana indo pra rua
<maraujo_3> o pen ta bom
<maraujo_3> o lance ta no linux
<maraujo_3> o sistema diz q tem algo nesse tal discritor do dispositivo
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, pergunta pra o leleobhz ai...
<maraujo_3> nao falo com gente q destrata os outros cara
<maraujo_3> ontem so pq falei algo sobre webmail
<maraujo_3> fui chamado de idiota pelo sr sabe tudo
<maraujo_3> prefiro ralar e aprender ou falar com gente humilde
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, chiiiiiiiiiiiii ele disse pra ti também que vc queima roupa intimas é...?! :O
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHUSHUA
<maraujo_3> ainda nao
<maraujo_3> mas enfim
<maraujo_3> como nao vivo so no mundo
<maraujo_3> ainda prefiro o repeito ao proximo
<maraujo_3> e pq sei q tem alguem que sabe mais q eu em algo
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, cada vc meu fio...?!
<maraujo_3> pq estudou e se dedicou
<maraujo_3> mas q se me dedicasse e principalmente gostasse poderia ser tao bom quanto
<EduardeCalibal> Oi
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, salve meu queridão!
<peregrinator_six> podes ajudar...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Estou lendo as mensagens...
<EduardeCalibal> Momento.
<peregrinator_six> beleza man! :)
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, fala com ele quando ele estiver disponivel, ele tem muita esperiência com o Linux, pode lhe ajudar...
<EduardeCalibal> É um kingston com 4GB?
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3,
<peregrinator_six> tá falando ai man...
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, ???
<peregrinator_six> foi abduzido man...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> maus
<EduardeCalibal> Se for estou com problemas com esse modelo no Linux, ainda não testei no Windows, o descritor dele relata dispositivo e fabricante como 2.
<maraujo_3> to em dois canais
<maraujo_3> um hp
<maraujo_3> 4g
<maraujo_3> 400w
<maraujo_3> ou w400
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> alinef, sai dessa vida girl!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, o teu problema é que não funciona no Linux mas funciona no Windows?
<peregrinator_six> alinef, bom dia.
<maraujo_3> nem vi essa nina falando hoje
<alinef> peregrinator_six,  bom Dia :D
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.  :D
<peregrinator_six> ela acabou de chagar maraujo_3 ¬¬
<maraujo_3> bom dia line
<alinef> EduardeCalibal,  Bom dia :D
<maraujo_3> to mesmo louco com essa usb
<EduardeCalibal> \o/
<maraujo_3> num vi juro
<maraujo_3> achei q ja tava ai
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou ligar na porta de 2.0?
<vitorlobo> alinef: dorme n é
<EduardeCalibal> Para testar.
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkk cheguei inda agorinha :D
<peregrinator_six> chegou a mina mais gostosa do IRC! \o/
<alinef> vitorlobo, OLHA QUEM FALA u.u kkkkkkkkkkkkk e durmo sim.
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: fala marujo
<maraujo_3> carvalho
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<maraujo_3> voltou ao erro antigo
<alinef> peregrinator_six, o.O
<maraujo_3> tipo um erro de kernel
<maraujo_3> vitorlobo: salve mano
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a mensagem?
<maraujo_3> preciso mesmo de um kit novo
<alinef> pera, vou terminar uma coisa aqui e já volto gurizada ^^
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, não dorme não man, se refeza com o Bruce Wayne...?! :P
<maraujo_3> [  653.524690] Call Trace:
<maraujo_3> [  653.524720]  [<c047605a>] ? usb_release_interface_cache+0x3a/0x50
<maraujo_3> [  653.524733]  [<c0476020>] ? usb_release_interface_cache+0x0/0x50
<maraujo_3> [  653.524750]  [<c0352edd>] ? kref_put+0x2d/0x60
<maraujo_3> [  653.524763]  [<c0476a58>] ? usb_destroy_configuration+0xb8/0x110
<maraujo_3> [  653.524782]  [<c0469e4f>] ? usb_release_dev+0x1f/0x60
<vitorlobo> ahuauhaauhahuahhauhua
<maraujo_3> [  653.524806]  [<c03fce5e>] ? device_release+0x1e/0x80
<maraujo_3> [  653.524816]  [<c0351dea>] ? kobject_release+0x3a/0x80
<maraujo_3> [  653.524825]  [<c0351db0>] ? kobject_release+0x0/0x80
<maraujo_3> [  653.524833]  [<c0352edd>] ? kref_put+0x2d/0x60
<maraujo_3> [  653.524842]  [<c0351cdd>] ? kobject_put+0x1d/0x50
<maraujo_3> [  653.524852]  [<c04723ad>] ? usb_enable_endpoint+0x8d/0xa0
<maraujo_3> [  653.524862]  [<c03fcb44>] ? put_device+0x14/0x20
<maraujo_3> [  653.524872]  [<c046a0b4>] ? usb_put_dev+0x14/0x20
<EduardeCalibal> Isso não me parece mensagens do Debian típicas...  Esta com outro sistema ai?
<maraujo_3> [  653.524882]  [<c046d246>] ? hub_port_connect_change+0x3a6/0x8f0
<maraujo_3> [  653.524891]  [<c046a6a3>] ? hub_port_status+0xb3/0x110
<maraujo_3> [  653.524900]  [<c046e700>] ? hub_events+0x2b0/0x4f0
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: dormir pra que? se um dia a gente vai morrer e dormir eternamente?
<maraujo_3> [  653.524924]  [<c0165f7f>] ? finish_wait+0x4f/0x70
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> [  653.524933]  [<c046e97a>] ? hub_thread+0x3a/0x140
<maraujo_3> [  653.524943]  [<c0165e10>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x50
<maraujo_3> [  653.524952]  [<c046e940>] ? hub_thread+0x0/0x140
<maraujo_3> [  653.524960]  [<c01659e4>] ? kthread+0x74/0x80
<maraujo_3> [  653.524969]  [<c0165970>] ? kthread+0x0/0x80
<maraujo_3> [  653.524983]  [<c010363e>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<maraujo_3> [  653.524988] Code: 33 80 c0 85 ff 0f 84 5b ff ff ff 8b 07 89 45 f0 8b 47 04 83 c7 08 89 f1 89 da ff 55 f0 8b 07 85 c0 89 45 f0 75 ea e9 3b ff ff ff <0f> 0b eb fe 55 89 e5 0f 1f 44 00 00 83 e8 44 e8 00 ff ff ff 5d
<maraujo_3> [  653.525125] EIP: [<c020bd4c>] kfree+0xec/0xf0 SS:ESP 0068:f719fdfc
<maraujo_3> [  653.525154] ---[ end trace 9ba3fa996a45c59c ]---
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, dormir eternamente pra ti eu não vou mesmo... ;)
<maraujo_3> nao nao
<maraujo_3> so o ubuntu 10.10
<maraujo_3> original de fabrica
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> certo vitor
<EduardeCalibal> Mensagens bem estranhas mesmo.
<maraujo_3> pra q perder tempo
<maraujo_3> na morte so se dorme eternamente
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: q papo é esse?
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> pra ti?
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, vc é um estuprador do canal #ubuntu-br... :P AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSA
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> ce q pediu a msg
<maraujo_3> colei ueh
<maraujo_3> sem edição nem cortes
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele não deu erro ali.
<EduardeCalibal> maraujo_br usa o pastebin para essas coisas brutais.
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, já fez o teste com outros pen...?!
<maraujo_3> inda naum
<maraujo_3> to sem no momento
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o lsusb
<EduardeCalibal> Para ver se ele esta lá.
<maraujo_3> xiii
<maraujo_3> esse trava
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, "coisa brutas" foi ROX! :D
<maraujo_3> num sai pra lugar nenhum
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, parece que o módulo do dispositivo esta com tilt.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem outra forma de ler o que esta no USB... Já te digo.
<maraujo_3> e ai como faz?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> dmesg?
<alinef> voltei :)
<maraujo_3> huahuha
<peregrinator_six> alinef, fala ai brotinho! ;)
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> maraujo, ve para mim se no final do /var/log/syslog não aparece algum erro quando remove e insere o dispositivo.
<alinef> quote  vitorlobo, dormir eternamente pra ti eu não vou mesmo... ;)
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> =\
<maraujo_3> la tem dois
<vitorlobo> vou pro céu
<maraujo_3> um com final.1
<maraujo_3> vejo esse?
<vitorlobo> e la deve ter pc tamém
<vitorlobo> :S
<EduardeCalibal> Se é erro canta ele ai.
<FLV> bom dia!
<alinef> Bom Dia Flash Video :P IUAHIUAHUAHUA
<FLV> qual a linha de comando que coloco no TERMINAL para traduzir o BROFFICE de inglês para PORTUGUÊS?
<EduardeCalibal> Ali nas mensagens que passou antes ele tinha informações sobre a liberação do dispositivo.  Parece que ocorreu um erro com o módulo que montou ele ou com o dispositivo, de qualquer forma ele parece ter desmontado tudo.
<maraujo_3> como uso o paste bin?
<alinef> Só instalar o pacote pt-br do Office, ow :P
<EduardeCalibal> Tem que instalar os pacotes mas se tem o broffice ele já esta em português.
<EduardeCalibal> maraujo_3, nunca usei, já vejo.
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> kd a paty
<EduardeCalibal> http://pastebin.com/
<EduardeCalibal> Joga lá e passa o endereço.
<peregrinator_six> !parterbin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'parterbin' not found
 * Patricia usou isso >>> /sbin/init 0 
<maraujo_3> hummm
<maraujo_3> oce
<Patricia> kakakkakakak
<maraujo_3> xii nao
<maraujo_3> pera
<vitorlobo>  qual gravador de DVD ses usam no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> o software
<maraujo_3> brasero num grava?
<FLV> ele não está em português
<maraujo_3> OO
<vitorlobo> to vendo brasero aqui
<maraujo_3> gravei um de mp3 ontem com ele
<EduardeCalibal> Uso o k3b aqui...  Mas não uso Ubuntu.
<vitorlobo> mas n custa consultar auhauh
<vitorlobo> :P
<FLV> na verdade, eu instalei o UBUNTU e já está lá tudo em inglês, embora que o UBUNTU esteja em português
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando o openoffice, basta instalar o pacote com as traduções.
<vitorlobo> flv: estranho...aqui ta em portugues sussa
<Patricia> ;| tenho dois amarok agora kkkkkkkkkk
<FLV> então
<FLV> qual a linha que coloco no TERMINAL
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o openoffice.org-l10n-pt-br
<alinef> Patricia,  viveu :O
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-pt-br
<FLV> fiz isso uma vez, mais não lembro
<Patricia> alinef, :P
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, dois pra que...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<FLV> blz
<EduardeCalibal> Ou usa o aptitude se preferir.
<Patricia> nao sei :S ele esta sozinho
<alinef> o.o
<vitorlobo> Patricia: um tal de rike tava ta procurano ontem
<alinef> Fujam para as montanhas que o Amarok tem vontade própria IUAHIUAHIUA
<vitorlobo> mas vc ja tinha capotado
<peregrinator_six> KDE 4 e suas loucuras...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> vitorlobo pois é :S
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :P
<maraujo_3> nada pat
<maraujo_3> pelo jeito isso montou meu 2o hd
<maraujo_3> na pasta media
<maraujo_3> so isso
<maraujo_3> :S
<Patricia> maraujo_3 da um lspci e cola no paste
<vitorlobo> a proposito q linux é aquele q vem nos laptops on board?
<vitorlobo> de super mercado?
<Patricia> ddepois uum sudo fdisk -l e cola no pste
<vitorlobo> deve ser por isso q pouca gente gosta de linux popularmente
<vitorlobo> eles poe uma versão bem tensa
<EduardeCalibal> vitorlobo, já vi com vários sistemas...  O último estava com suse.  Acho.
<maraujo_3> paste.ubuntu.com?
<vitorlobo> oq puzeram eu axo q era o kurumim
<Patricia> perfeito o kde agora :D sem travar, agora arrumar a questao do gtk :S tah feio :**
<vitorlobo> ou sei la oq era
<Patricia> maraujo_3 sim
<EduardeCalibal> patebin.com
<Patricia> !paste | maraujo_3
<ubottu-br> maraujo_3: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<maraujo_3> grato pat
<Patricia> legal fazer  isso
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> use esse http://paste.ubuntu.com :D
<EduardeCalibal> Quem diria, tem um paste.ubuntu também...
<Patricia> :O
<maraujo_3> isso vitor
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve ter um paste tudo...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<maraujo_3> vem umas distro kde
<Patricia> jesuis
<Patricia> :) ubuntu
<maraujo_3> com cara de pingum disfarçado de ruimdows
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, lixão os que eles colocam nesses pc da família ai, o governo ainda diz que tá combatendo a pirataria e incentivando o uso de software livre, mas na verdade ele tá prestando um grande disserviço com esses Linux mal configurados do inferno ai... :|
<maraujo_3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532344/
<Patricia> :/ maraujo_3
<Patricia> abrindo
<maraujo_3> nao sao todos pat
<maraujo_3> mas ce sabe q tem mta distro kde
<maraujo_3> q so se propoe a ser parecida com o ruimdows no visual
<EduardeCalibal> O meu esta com o mesmo erro.
<EduardeCalibal> usb 1-2: config 7 has an invalid descriptor of length 0, skipping remainder of the config
<EduardeCalibal> Que apareceu ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou esta com tilt ou é coisa com o módulo.
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Kaleo> oi
<EduardeCalibal> Outros pendrivers funcionam.
<maraujo_3> to ferrado
<Patricia> via :S
<maraujo_3> assim vou pirar
<EduardeCalibal> O que falo que esta com erro esta assim.
<maraujo_3> ou pegar um cancer de garganta
<EduardeCalibal> Pode trocar o módulo problemático.
<maraujo_3> fumando igual uma caipora
<rickwap> <maraujo blz mano
<maraujo_3> como troca
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: se ao menos o governo investice em grandes grupos de T.I para desenvolvimento de S.L nacionais
<vitorlobo> mas nao
<vitorlobo> =\
<maraujo_3> rickwap tranquilo cara
<Kaleo> does anyone know of a big computer shop similar to Fry's in the US, in Brasil?
<vitorlobo> dilma disse q iria investir em ciência e tecnologia como nunca.....visto a descoberta do pré-sal
<vitorlobo> será?
<vitorlobo> :P
<rickwap> <maraujo_3 termoinou la o logo?
<alinef> será?
<EduardeCalibal> O brabo é grupos como o Debian não tem verbas para o "jabá" deles.
<maraujo_3> que nada cara
<maraujo_3> hoje tinha uma recuperação de um note
<alinef> Mas se pá a comunidade ubuntu pega ela de tapa (6) IAUHIAUHUAH -n
<maraujo_3> mas a imagem ficou presa no hd
<maraujo_3> meu pen deu tilt
<didi> Kaleo: Never heard of them.
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, quando um usuario que nunca viu Linux se depara com esses que vem nesses pcs ai ele logo pensa em tirar e colocar o pirata do mau...
<maraujo_3> que nada
<maraujo_3> tem o marcelo branco
<maraujo_3> q ajudou na campanha
<maraujo_3> ta colado nela
<maraujo_3> a coisa vai andar
<rickwap> que xato cara
<alinef> Quero só ver maraujo_3 :P
<maraujo_3> :P
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: é
<maraujo_3> tb quero ver e mto
<Kaleo> didi: obrigado
<vitorlobo> alinef: vamsibora :S xa de cunversa fiada
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> droga
<maraujo_3> fecharam o ghost
<maraujo_3> tinha umas coisas la
<EduardeCalibal> Por favor...  Meus clientes trazem note com Linux para tirar o sistema sem nunca terem ligado a máquina... -.-
<maraujo_3> agora so comercial
<maraujo_3> nem fala edu
<maraujo_3> ja cometi mto esse crime
<maraujo_3> ate incentivei
<maraujo_3> hoje penso no qto dei mole
<alinef> vitorlobo, IAHUIAHIUHAUHA :O
<didi> Kaleo: Nada.
<maraujo_3> mas tb as distros nao ajudam
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sempre faço eles ligarem, mostro como usar e mando para casa.
<EduardeCalibal> O vendedor da loja sempre diz para tirar.
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, não acredito em nada que venha do pt man, NADA FOREVER! :|
<maraujo_3> eu faço isso hoje
<maraujo_3> ou ponho dual boot
<maraujo_3> particiono
<maraujo_3> e um em cada lado
<didi> ,horas
<botico> Mon Nov 15 11:57:48 2010
<maraujo_3> , dias
<botico> You will have a long and boring life.
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> boring live
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, prefiro acreditar no papai noel, o velho gay menti pra mim mas pelo menos não me rouba e diz que tá me favorecendo... :S
<maraujo_3> nome de uma musica de metal
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma ideia assim agora, ir tirando os aplicativos proprietários de quem usa Windows e substituindo tudo por aplicativos iguais aos do Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Já faço com o Gimp, Inkscape e BrOffice.
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso vai facilitar quando for migrar eles para Linux
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> boa
<maraujo_3> comecei fazendo isso com o office
<maraujo_3> e depois o gimp
<EduardeCalibal> E bem dizer o usuário não vê a diferença entre os sistemas apenas entre os programas.
<maraujo_3> o ink nao tentei
<alinef> :D
<alinef> Eu já faço isso maraujo_3 :P
<maraujo_3> :P
<alinef> E minha mãe, eu ensinei ela com o Ubuntu.
<maraujo_3> pq ate eu usei pouco o ink
<alinef> Chegou no Windows ela ficou perdidinha KKKKKKKKKKkkkk
<maraujo_3> preciso de umas dicas
<maraujo_3> sobre CDR
<EduardeCalibal> Inkscape é muito bom, fácil e estável.  Recomendo.
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, ainda com está novela man...!? P:
<peregrinator_six> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  AFK
<maraujo_3> vlw
<alinef> Não sei usar Inkscape :( Aliás, nada que venha com "Imagens" eu sei usar kkk
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, thank you Jadai! :)
<maraujo_3> que novela?
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: e acreditaria se viesse do psdb ? :P
<peregrinator_six> também não....
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: e do pv?
<maraujo_3> do psdb?
<maraujo_3> em nada
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> do pv talvez
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<didi> ,inkscape
<botico> From memory, inkscape is editor open source de gráficos SVG
<maraujo_3> ,didi
<botico> maraujo_3, You'Re being a bit brief, I would appreciate it if you would go into detail.
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo,  não ligo pra essas coisas não, isso tudo é igual o Livro da constituição, lindo na teoria mas morto em sua pratica... :S
<maraujo_3> ,what
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<vitorlobo> pv .... é uma farsa :P ambientalistas de ocasião..... é simples desvendar por quem é constituido o pv....  qual grande cidade no Brasil, tem o PV como exemplo em alguma gestão publica ?
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> nenhuma
<maraujo_3> pv teoricos de carterinhas
<maraujo_3> como disse o plinio arruda
<peregrinator_six> pv e todos os outros, tudo igual man...
<maraujo_3> capitalistas verdes
<maraujo_3> ou algo do tipo
<vitorlobo> plinio sim é foda
<peregrinator_six> mas deixa isso..
<vitorlobo> auhauhahau
<vitorlobo> em plinio eu acreditei
<maraujo_3> diferença se mostra com resultado social
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> so isso
<maraujo_3> grande nome
<peregrinator_six> aqui não é lugar pra ficar falando de coisas que não prestam não, a não ser que seja o problema do sistema operacional... :P
<peregrinator_six> :D
<maraujo_3> so eh extremista / teorico
<alinef> acho o plinio só não é pior que o serra.
<maraujo_3> lkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, http://www.filipo_tardim.oi.com.br/HydroxygenUbuntu.pdf
<peregrinator_six> rickwap, http://www.filipo_tardim.oi.com.br/HydroxygenUbuntu.pdf
<rickwap> <peregrinator_six vou olhar
<alinef> Vou comer algo, talvez volte, talvez não \o
<demetrio> bom dia/tarte a todos
<peregrinator_six> alinef, vai voltar sim... Hum! :P
<peregrinator_six> demetrio, bom dia.
<demetrio> estou tentano instalar o ubuntu num hd externo
<demetrio> até aí tudo bem
<demetrio> mas estou tendo problemas com o grub
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<demetrio> ele simplemente deixa tudo preto
<demetrio> estou usando uma instalação a partir do mini.iso, mas esse problema se repetiu com outras imagens
<demetrio> e não só com o ubuntu
<maraujo_3> que eh esse pdf?
<demetrio> alguém já passou por isso?
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, não abriu não...?!
<maraujo_3> nao
<maraujo_3> nao sei q eh
<maraujo_3> manual de alguma distro?
<peregrinator_six> cara, baixa ai que se vai ver mano... To baixando aqui também...
<peregrinator_six> é sobre tema, pode baixar que se vai achar interessante...
<maraujo_3> humm
<maraujo_3> nao to me arriscando
<maraujo_3> palca de video bugada
<maraujo_3> ate a proteção de tela 3d trava
<maraujo_3> deixa por a placa de video
<maraujo_3> devo pegar hoje
<maraujo_3> ja tinha lido sobre esse tema
<maraujo_3> nao liguei o nome ao trem
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos
<maraujo_3> boa
<alinef> voltei :)
<peregrinator_six> alinef, amo garotas obedientes... :p
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrsrsrs!
<alinef> Mas pelo jeito que aqui tá animado vou acabar indo ver tv ou jogar videogame IUAHIUHAUA
<peregrinator_six> alinef, qual video game tens ai...!?
<maraujo_3> eita
<maraujo_3> ce fica fora
<maraujo_3> e ja volta zuando
<maraujo_3> maldade tua
<maraujo_3> :P
<alinef> Nintendo DSi *-*
<maraujo_3> uia
<maraujo_3> dsi?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<peregrinator_six> a tá...
<maraujo_3> nao lembro desse
<alinef> sim :P
<peregrinator_six> o portatil, boa girl, tens ótimo gosto! :)
<alinef> Eu sei! Amooooooooo Jogos do Mario (L)_(L)
<maraujo_3> mario
<maraujo_3> o classico
<alinef> Aliás, se eu demorar é porque to jogando mario kart hahaha
<maraujo_3> so podia ser bom
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto muito dos produtos Nintendo! :)
<maraujo_3> eh de 85
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> nasceu no mesmo ano q eo
<maraujo_3> proveita e joga f-zero
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, tem um monte de coisa dessa epoca que não presta pra nada... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHASU...!
<alinef> Mas os penteados e a moda de 85 COM CERTEZA não são nada bons
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> xiu
<maraujo_3> mas tem um monte de coisa boaa
<maraujo_3> rumm
<maraujo_3> diz a tua safra?
<maraujo_3> aposto q tb tem coisas ruins
<maraujo_3> :P
<peregrinator_six> com certeza, vc ainda tem duvidas..?!
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> mas sinto honrado de ser do ano do mario
<maraujo_3> ow joguinho pra ter sequencias
<alinef> tem monte de coisa ruim mesmo. Só que eu não fiquei me gabando, né :P? maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> varava as noites jogando
<maraujo_3> ta zuando pow
<maraujo_3> nem sou disso
<maraujo_3> so queria dizer q era da epoca do mario
<alinef> :P
<maraujo_3> :P:P:P
<peregrinator_six> como a vida é boa, to curtindo IRC ligado pelo meu Linux ouvindo o SX - Heart of Sword (ED3)_1.mp3 (Ruroyni Kenshin) \o/
<maraujo_3> aqui ta qse perfecto
<maraujo_3> so ta me dando fome
<maraujo_3> e esse pen maledito
<maraujo_3> ouvindo pink floyd - run like a hell
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, se é de onde mesmo man...?!
<maraujo_3> salvador
<maraujo_3> e vc?
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: eu, vc , astdarkness tudo de ssa
<vitorlobo> so tem homi nessa miséria
<vitorlobo> :S
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3,  que pena, aqui o pen original da Kingston de 8 Gigas tá 29 pilas! :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: pendriver?
<maraujo_3> baralho
<g4scan> Boa Tarde!
<maraujo_3> o de 4 aqui ta ums 30
<peregrinator_six> o de 4 GIgas tá menos de 20! ;)
<maraujo_3> tu eh de sampa ou rio?
<vitorlobo> isso q  eu ia falar
<vitorlobo> 30 conto ta o de 4
<peregrinator_six> rj!
<maraujo_3> alias
<maraujo_3> vou pegar no distribuidor
<maraujo_3> peça com preço justo
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> entrando pro ramo
<xdoctor> cara vocês não dormem não
<maraujo_3> tenho um mano dai do rio
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: ali no camelô da passarela do iguat, ta 70 conto o pendriver de 8
<maraujo_3> que me incentivou a usar o linux
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tenho q ir la perto
<peregrinator_six> xdoctor, o vitorlobo com certeza que não... :P
<maraujo_3> na grande bahia hoje
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: so n mandei TNC pq ali é esparro vc fazer isso os piratero tdo coligado
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> eh barril
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3:  o interessante é q ali é o point da pirataria a mais de 10 anos.... e ali mesmo tem um posto policial
<maraujo_3> pink floyd - eh mto floyd rs
<maraujo_3> e ha dez anos os caras levam os faz me rir
<maraujo_3> dexa qeto
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: no campo grande é ainda pior...tem uma casa de jogo do bixo 'PARA TODOS' em frente ....em frente mesmo tete a tete do posto policial
<maraujo_3> e os caras vao perder a mesada?
<maraujo_3> dexa la
<maraujo_3> como dizia raulzito
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, de onde eis tu mesmo man...?!
<maraujo_3> nao bulo com governo, nem policia, nem censura
<maraujo_3> saum tudo gente fina meu advogado jura
<vitorlobo> como dizia o puliça fábio corrupto do tropa de elite 2 :  quer me fuder me beija porra, quer me fuder me beija
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six: meu mano ai do rio mora em cpo grande conhece?
<g4scan> peregrinator_six, vc é de rj?
<g4scan> de onde?
<g4scan> fui no rio 2 vezes esse mes
<peregrinator_six> com certeza, lá aonde até os mais bravos sentiriam medo de ir por receio de se perderem... :P AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSA
<g4scan> moro no estado do rj
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> em amarro numa mina carioca
<vitorlobo> tras suas amigas cariocas pra cá mano
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, baixadona...
<vitorlobo> vamo fazer uma troca
<vitorlobo> baianas vs cariocas
<maraujo_3> importando muie?
<alinef> :p
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> peregrinator_six, conheço
<g4scan> meier
<maraujo_3> trageco
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, de onde man...?!
<g4scan> jacare pagua
<g4scan> maua
<g4scan> copa
<maraujo_3> aline ta ai
<g4scan> barra
<g4scan> =)
<Gladonias> Boa tarde!
<maraujo_3> e o joguinho?
<maraujo_3> tarde
<peregrinator_six> barra eu não suporto... :S
<g4scan> nova iguaçu
<g4scan> =x
<vitorlobo> poisé
<Nilodanx52> qual melhor processador pra Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<vitorlobo> ja temos os mascotes femininos no canal
<vitorlobo> a patricia, a alinef
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> cara vai por mim
<maraujo_3> nao faz isso
<vitorlobo> isso oq?
<maraujo_3> foi bom te conhecer te vejo no ceu
<maraujo_3> kkkk
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuahaahauha
<maraujo_3> qdo tu fala mascote
<alinef> que tem eu ai?? D:
<maraujo_3> pode parecer mimo
<maraujo_3> mas as meninas podem interpretar como redução
<maraujo_3> sabe
<maraujo_3> da bronca
<vitorlobo> a alinef zangada é tenso msmo
<vitorlobo> vi ontem
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, de onde vc é cara...?!
<Patricia> vitorlobo nem pense novamente isso.
<alinef> sou o capeta comendo cuzcuz :@
<maraujo_3> dica,  mov estudantil e a ala feminista de perto
<maraujo_3> nao vai querer bronca
<vitorlobo> a patricia fica ameaçando a gente  menos, Ó, dedo na cara,
<alinef> kkkkkk Mas quando você me viu zangada, vitorlobo? D:
<vitorlobo> a patricia é ameaçadora
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> cuscuz?
<vitorlobo> alienf: revoltada
<maraujo_3> so com ovo frito e cafe preto
<alinef> sou mesmo u.u hãm
<alinef> Já volto!
<maraujo_3> danou-se
<peregrinator_six> alinef, o capeta não come, quando ele cheira e vc vai ver o cuzcuz já sumiu.... :P
<maraujo_3> jaja teremos uma baixa
<maraujo_3> droga
<maraujo_3> uma fome do gabiroto
<maraujo_3> e a line me sae com papo de comida
<peregrinator_six> vitorlobo, de onde vc é infelicidade...?! :S
<vitorlobo> meninas tragam suas amigas nerds da área de T.I para cá
<maraujo_3> jaja faço um miojo e caio no mundo
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> \O/ hoje add a placa de video
<vitorlobo> peregrinator_six: salvador também
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<Patricia> vitorlobo nao recomendo a ninguem pq quando vem, vcs faz essas graças
<maraujo_3> NP - Deep Purple - Smoke In The Water
<peregrinator_six> ele respondeu! O mundo não se acabará mais está semana, só na que vem... :p
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAHSUAHSU...!
<vitorlobo> nordestino o viralata Brasileiro..... imortal sobrevive a todas regiões...come pedra, come barro, come gesso.... é nois
<maraujo_3> Patricia: oto kietim. inte dei a dica
<vitorlobo> se viramo nos 30
<g4scan> meu notebook está ligado a 4 dias :)
<maraujo_3> pelo contrario
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, eis de onde...?!
<g4scan> hahaa
<maraujo_3> é uma honra ter vcs aqui
<maraujo_3> sao mais analiticas
<maraujo_3> sistematicas
<g4scan> peregrinator_six, volta redonda RJ
<Patricia> #ubuntu-br apenas assunto de ubuntu nada nais deixe um op pegar vcs conversando sobre mascote :S 1° nao sou mascote de nada
<maraujo_3> e ate pragmatica diria
<maraujo_3> sem vcs nao sou nada
<vitorlobo> Patricia: falei, vc é tao ameaçadora :S
 * vitorlobo se esconde
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, filho da mãe, se vai virar o meu distribuidor oficial de Linux safado... :P
<maraujo_3> Patricia: respeito vcs mto e vc principalmente manja muito das coisas e é humilde
<peregrinator_six> ASAUSHAUHSUAHSUHAUHSUA...
<alinef> Patricia, é ameaçadora demais u.u Não gosto muito disso não
<g4scan> HAHAHAHAH
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, tem bondão direto pra i...?!
 * Patricia | quero ver quem consegue ficar mais tempo com as maos para cima, valendo
<g4scan> bondao peregrinator_six  ?
<maraujo_3> perdi
<maraujo_3> :P
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, trem mano, ou metro, mio ainda :D
<maraujo_3> :(
<vitorlobo> bota um saco de moeda cheio pendurado
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, gostou do pdf...?!
<maraujo_3> pode ser no tinychat?
<vitorlobo> q geral fica com gangrena no braço
<maraujo_3> todo mundo na cam?
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> ai num tem trapaça
<g4scan> peregrinator_six,  nao tem Bus
<g4scan> onibus
<maraujo_3> hurm perigrinator
<g4scan> 1 hora
<maraujo_3> hurum
<g4scan> de onibus
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, só bus...?!
<g4scan> vai ter trem bala
<g4scan> nao sei qdo
<g4scan> e aeroporto
<g4scan> =)
<g4scan> estao construindo
<vitorlobo> Patricia: em seu aniversario, geralmente oq vc pede de presente a teus pais? e quando nao pede, e eles perguntam oq vc quer, oq vc responde?
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, vai só se for na sua cabeça, tipo HEAD SHOT!
<peregrinator_six> :p
<vitorlobo> O.O
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, que bus pego direto pra i mano...?!
<g4scan> é serui
<g4scan> serio
<g4scan> asiuhasa
<Patricia> vitorlobo eu nao gosto disso :S
<g4scan> um projeto do governo
<g4scan> =)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: nem eu =\
<Patricia> nao curto aniversario
<vitorlobo> Patricia: se bem q ano passado resolvi pedir algo.... uma bike...dai minha mae disse assim: bike? vc deste tamanho uma bike? naoo
<vitorlobo> depois de 20 anos q resolvo pedir
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<peregrinator_six> bem feito... :p
<vitorlobo> malditos aniversarios
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuhuauhaa
<maraujo_3> cara nem fala
<vitorlobo> queria uma bike para fazer trilha só
<vitorlobo> =\
<maraujo_3> minha mana me deve uma caloi inte hoje
<maraujo_3> desde meus 12
<peregrinator_six> pedi ao velho gey do papai noel, dizem que ele da... 0o
<maraujo_3> ela sacou uma grana de uma poupança minha
<maraujo_3> e depois disse q ia me pagar com a bike
<maraujo_3> bem que ela podia me pagar com uma placa de video
<maraujo_3> ou um kit novo
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: foi ai q vc aprendeu ne...manas nao pagam nunca e enrrolam sempre
<maraujo_3> povo
<maraujo_3> papo ta rolando solto
<maraujo_3> mas a fome tb
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: quando ela receber o primeiro salario, vai preferir gastar com ela doq com vc
<vitorlobo> no seu caixão ela te dará uma caloi
<maraujo_3> assim que acabar hell bells saio auqi
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> minha irmã ta fazendo escabeff na cozinha
<vitorlobo> o.O
<maraujo_3> se tu nao se cuidar
<crimeboy> q diabos eh escabeff?
<maraujo_3> tu leva ums tabeffs jaja
<maraujo_3> peixe
<vitorlobo> um prato tenso ai
<maraujo_3> num eh?
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> peixe
<vitorlobo> um prato com peixe =]
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> uam decada q nao come um
<maraujo_3> rs
<vitorlobo> tu curte temaki man?
<vitorlobo> aqui perto tem um rodizio de temaki
<maraujo_3> cara nunca comi
<maraujo_3> morro de curiotite
<vitorlobo> sou vou lá pra dá prejuiso nos japa
<vitorlobo> :S
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, o wallpaper que lhe dei vc perdeu né...?!
<maraujo_3> mas as vezes penso q nao vou me dar bem com isso
<maraujo_3> kkk
<vitorlobo> pra gostar de temaki
<vitorlobo> tem q ser totalmente sem frescura
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, pegou o .pdf ai man...?!
<maraujo_3> sei
<maraujo_3> peguei sim
<maraujo_3> qdo add a pl de video
<maraujo_3> faço ums testes
<vitorlobo> mas é gostoso bagaraio
<vitorlobo> pqp é bom
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, sim, peregrino qual o cep de rio de janeiro?
<peregrinator_six> sei lá... :p
<Patricia> vitorlobo praticamente eu odeio aniversario nao serve para nada, mas isso é pessoal
<peregrinator_six> 25.000
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: vá ali no sushimaki na pituba perto do cai duro.... na manoel dias...perto do GEO shopping
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, qual o interesse...?!
<maraujo_3> pituba é bairro de rico mano
<maraujo_3> da pra mim nao
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: la tem uma japinha maravilhosa.....chamada rafaela... pode chamar ela em meu nome
<Patricia> cadastrar para uma pessoa :S
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: se vai gostar
<vitorlobo> =X
<maraujo_3> medo das rafaelas
<maraujo_3> costumo xonar
<vitorlobo> rafa é linda memo
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, vai querer eles de novo...?!
<maraujo_3> melhor evitar
<vitorlobo> ela tava xonada por um amigo meu
<vitorlobo> e eu tentando pegar ela
<vitorlobo> e ela me chamando de cara de pau
<vitorlobo> resultado
<vitorlobo> deu em nada mas ela ainda fala comigo de boas
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaha
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :) coloquei aki ja :D
<crimeboy> se vc usa "se" no lugar de "voce" o que se usa no lugar do "se"?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, vai querer os wall de novo ainda...?!
<vitorlobo> começei a fazer charminho e ela começou a sentir a pressaum
<vitorlobo> =]
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> boua sorte
<peregrinator_six> crimeboy, o pensamento abstrato man...
<maraujo_3> ando desanimado pra certos joguinhos
<vitorlobo> hj é feriado de q?
<maraujo_3> nao é proc da republica?
<peregrinator_six> de vagabundos...?!
<peregrinator_six> o0
<peregrinator_six> :P
<maraujo_3> ai ja nao sei
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, pegou o kct do .pdf ai ou não rapaz do mal...?!
<maraujo_3> eu trabalho pacas
<maraujo_3> ate de madrugada
<maraujo_3> peguei sim
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> :)
<maraujo_3> ja falei umas 3 vezes
<maraujo_3> so num digito teu nick
<maraujo_3> pq é um palavraum
<maraujo_3> vou testar hoje de tarde qdo chegar com a placa de video
<maraujo_3> se ela funfar
<peregrinator_six> preguiça disgraçada de auto completar o a tecla Tab em man...!? :S
<Romil> boa tarde
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, nem sabia disso
<peregrinator_six> Romil, salve, salve guerreito! \o/
<maraujo_3> sou novo aqui pow
<peregrinator_six> Romil, Boa tarde.
<maraujo_3> Romil, tarde
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, o que tem a ver po...?!
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, so usei o irc umas 2x ha ums 7 anos atras
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, entao nao manjo nada de canal
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, :P
<peregrinator_six> mais do que tempo suficiente pra aprender cachaça... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHSUAH
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, duas vezes e isso foi ha 7 anos tendeu? tenho umas duas sem q voltei
<maraujo_3> salve geral
<maraujo_3> saindo
<maraujo_3> almoço / banho e rua
<maraujo_3> pegar a plaquinha de video
<maraujo_3> fazer um up emergencial no velhinho
<Romil> humm
<Romil> peregrinator_six, instalei o tema do 10.10 no 10.04, ficou massa
<g4scan> Romil, boa tarde
<g4scan> =)
<Romil> g4scan, e aeww
<peregrinator_six> Romil, compartilha ai man...!? :)
<g4scan> Romil, qual pacote office vc usa no seu linux?
<Romil> g4scan, uso o broffice
<Romil> peregrinator_six, adiciona esse repositorio sudo add-apt-repository ppa:murrine-daily/ppa
<virtu> web irc é o jeito
<peregrinator_six> Romil, só quero o indereço só...
<peregrinator_six> quero ir lá no site ver 1º...
<Romil> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntu-light-themes-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04.html
<Romil> nao sei se so com isso pode instaalr a font, essa baixei separado
<Romil> aqui ficou perfeito
<peregrinator_six> Romil, vc é o cara man... :)
<peregrinator_six> Romil, gosta do visual do KDE 4...?!
<Romil> cara, eu instalei o kde4 anteontem, ate gostei, mas desisti de usar devido alguns pequenos problemas que tive, nada que nao pudesse resolver, é que falou mais alto o costume que tenho com o gnome, mas o visual ta bem legal
<Romil> um dos problemas do kde é a grande quantidade de aplicaçoes que vem por padrao no sistema, coisa que a gente tem que remover depois
<Romil> dei uma geral aqui no meu gnome, removi o painel superior e substitui o menu por um mais compacto, ganhei um pouco de espaço
<Romil> mas ta bem ao meu gosto
 * virtu charlie bit my finger =P
<peregrinator_six> Romil, http://www.filipo_tardim.oi.com.br/HydroxygenUbuntu.pdf
<peregrinator_six> Romil, fica muito simpatico e vc continua usando o GNOME veio de guerra! :D http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/1240208559.figura14.png
<Romil> humm. saquei. interessante
<Romil> peregrinator_six, parece uma tema de windows vista para ubuntu
<natsha> Oi boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> natsha, boa tarde girl!
<natsha> quero tirar uma dúvida
<peregrinator_six> Romil, cara, não acho não..
<alinef> Voltei :D
<peregrinator_six> natsha, espero poder ajudar...!?
<peregrinator_six> natsha, pergunte ai...?!
<natsha> tenho o ultiimate edition2.7 no meu pc e está travando muito
<maraujo_3> tarde povo
<maraujo_3> alguem com ultimate
<maraujo_3> aleleuia
<peregrinator_six> natsha, qua o seu hardware...?!
<maraujo_3> tava namorando ele esses dias
<maraujo_3> \O/
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, eu tenho ele seu mané... :P
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, e eu la sabia. mané e o avô :P
<peregrinator_six> prefiro o super os , o UE é muito carregado... :P
<maraujo_3> é
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, mané é vc mesmo pois o meu avô já foi pro pô da terra, no lugar dele então, vai tu... :P
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, bom saber nem me atrevo a baixar
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, por que não...?!
<Romil> humm. o ubuntu ja é meio carregado, imagino uma versao dele com mais programas integrados como nao deve ser ne
<maraujo_3> nao tenho micro pra isso
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, deixa de frescura man, e eu tenho...?!
<maraujo_3> cara tu num tem noção
<peregrinator_six> natsha, cade...?!
<maraujo_3> 2.2
<maraujo_3> mem com freq abaixadas
<maraujo_3> probs de kernel e irq
<maraujo_3> um monstrinhos
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, ???
<peregrinator_six> natsha, ???
<maraujo_3> so eu de magayver dos hards com ajuda do ubuntu pra rodar
<natsha> intel pentium dual core
<maraujo_3> nome bonito
<maraujo_3> me lembra vodca
<peregrinator_six> e quanto de memo...?!
<peregrinator_six> natsha,
<natsha> prrocessador
<peregrinator_six> fala tudo de uma vez só...
<maraujo_3> huahuah
<maraujo_3> mais pratico neh
<maraujo_3> Romil, num acho pesado nao. aqui na sucata roda bem nunca passei dos 400m de mem consumidas
<Romil> bem, eu prefiro sistemas mas enxutos
<maraujo_3> Romil, so se for o dan small linux ou o stress linux rs
<Romil> aqui no mue 10.04 tirei alguns programas que nao gosto tipo, o empathy, transmission, gwibber e one
<maraujo_3> Romil, no meu nao tirei nada so arrumei e add alguns q ja usava no ruimdows e alguns novos q descobri
<maraujo_3> Romil, achei o 10.04 estranho tb. mas no 10.10 to rindo a toa
<maraujo_3> Romil, q app ce usa pra torrente e pra tuiter?
<Romil> meu 10.04 com o tema do 10.10 ficou muito bom
<peregrinator_six> natsha, mulher cade vc...!? 0o
<natsha> 2gbram hd160
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, raptada ou abduzida?
<Romil> maraujo_3, nao tenho twiter nem uso torrent
<peregrinator_six> Romil, não gostei não man, pois o tema lá se não li errado ainda era beta... :S
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, :P
<maraujo_3> Romil, uso pouco torrent, ja tuiter uso o gwibber mesmo. usava o twitdeck no ruimdows
<natsha> eu não entendo de sistema
<g4scan> Romil,  instalei o broffice 3.2 aqui
<maraujo_3> alguem conhece outro app pra redes sociais - tuiter?
<g4scan> tive que converter os pacotes de .rpm pra .tgz
<didi> ,hardware
<botico> hardware is [0] `lshw' lista seu hardware
<botico> [1] `cat /proc/cpuinfo' para listar o processador,
<botico> [2] `cat /proc/meminfo' para ver a memória
<Romil> peregrinator_six, engano seu, é que o post é do tempo que o 10.10 era beta, no repositorio ta atualizado e é versao final
<maraujo_3> g4scan, testa ai e manda as impressoes pra gente
<Romil> peregrinator_six, vc instalou?
<g4scan> HAHAHHHAHA
<peregrinator_six> Romil, então beleza man! :)
<peregrinator_six> não!
<Romil> aqui precisei reiniciar pro tema funfar normal
<natsha> vou formatar e instalar 10.10
<Romil> mas ficou muito bom, qualquer pessoa olhando diz que é o 10.10
<peregrinator_six> to me decidindo em colocar o Ubuntu 10.04.1 64 Bits aqui ou o Ubuntu 10.10 32 Bits... ^^
<maraujo_3> Romil, o q eh versao final?
<peregrinator_six> natsha, quanta confusão sinto emanar de vc em menina...!? :p
<maraujo_3> Romil, o tema?
<Romil> nada contra o 10.10 mas prefiro o suporte da LTS
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, nossa q poetico
<Romil> é, o tema
<Romil> sem falar que a lts ta bem mais estavel
<natsha> realmente, eu não sei mexer com esse treco OAISOAISOAIS quero ajuda
<Romil> natsha, qual o bode?
<maraujo_3> povo vou pro banho
<natsha> meu computador fica travando, e fica a tela toda preta
<maraujo_3> passo pra me despedir e rua pegar minha plaquinha de video - iuhuuuuuuuuuu
<natsha> e eu7 queria saber o porque que acontece isso D:
<maraujo_3> pode ser algo no video?
<maraujo_3> no driver ou na placa?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> so um palpite
<maraujo_3> fui me
<Romil> natsha, ai complica
<peregrinator_six> natsha,  isso nada tem a ver com o sistema nõa, é hardware com certeza...
<Romil> trava quando vc executa alguma funcao especifica?
<peregrinator_six> *não..
<natsha> o que fazer
<Romil> ta parecendo pro de memoria ou video
<peregrinator_six> almoço! :D
<Romil> vai almoçar agora?
<Romil> to quase jantando ja. hehehehe
<peregrinator_six> isso ai!
<peregrinator_six> fui!
<maraujo_3> pausa pro cigarro
<maraujo_3> e prosa com pai
<natsha> processador intel  penium dual core,2gb ram  hd de 160gb
<natsha> pentium
<maraujo_3> natsha, como disse o peregrinator_six parece memoria ou pl de video
<Thiago_S> Boa tarde a todos.
<natsha> o que faço
<maraujo_3> natsha, pode ser conflito, frequencia que nao bate ou mesmo defeito fisico em uma das duas
<maraujo_3> natsha, ce manja da tua bios?
<maraujo_3> natsha, em fazer ajustes?
<natsha> formato ele
<natsha> não
<leleobhz> natsha: conhece jack estripador?
<maraujo_3> natsha, senao tu configurava e ia mudando e testando
<leleobhz> ele diria: vamos por partes :D
<leleobhz> pra comecar, defina somente em uma linha, sem usar enter como virgula, qual é o problema que você está tendo
<natsha> isso eu não sei fazer
<maraujo_3> natsha, ja foi em sistema>admnistração>drives adicionais?
<natsha> náo vou ver
<leleobhz> ?
<Romil> no meu sistema nao ha drivers proprietarios em uso. legal
<natsha> entrei e ta procurando drivers
<maraujo_3> Romil, nem no meu. mas vai la
<peregrinator_six> natsha, só uma dica pra vc, quando tiver problemas em seu sistema não pense em ir logo formatando não, isso não é window$ isso é Linux! ;)
<natsha> não achou nada
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, boua dica
<maraujo_3> peregrinator_six, sou do tipo q so jogo a toalha no ultimo round
<natsha> eu sei e não quero ir para o ruindows
<peregrinator_six> natsha, não nada lá na opção não...?!
<Romil> qual o arquivo de log que da pra ver onde deu pau no sistema?
<leleobhz> gente
<maraujo_3> natsha, so uma forma dele dizer que é bom ce fuçar e ir aprendendo pra evitar cai no vicio de tudo formatar
<leleobhz> voces vao tentar resolver o problema da guria na marretada, no chute ou com a cabeca?
<Romil> uia
<leleobhz> natsha: vc tem certa facilidade com console?
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> salve geral
<Romil> depois dessa vou me recolher a minha ignorancia
<leleobhz> nao é isso
<peregrinator_six> Romil, vou com vcs! :)
<Romil> ate mais maraujo_3
<leleobhz> Romil: não adianta ficar chutando tudo no sistema... so vai torrar a paciencia dela
<leleobhz> natsha: se voce tiver certa facilidade com o console
<natsha> mais ou menos
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leleobhz> depois que instalar
<leleobhz> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leleobhz> e me manda o link que vai sair no final
<natsha> pelo terminal
<leleobhz> sim
<leleobhz> Romil: nao precisa ir. ve ai e se a gente resolver, vc ja aprende tb
<natsha> ou me recolher a minha ignorancia
<natsha> <leleobhz> nao é iss
<leleobhz> Romil: tá ai?
<Romil> tava tomando agua
<Romil> any trouble?
<leleobhz> Romil: seguinte, vou ali comprar um detergente no mercadinho.
<leleobhz> Romil: ja usou o pastebinit?
<natsha> sim
<Romil> nao. ate agora nao precisei
<leleobhz> Romil: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leleobhz> dmesg | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<natsha> sim
<leleobhz> Romil: o primeiro pra comandos, o segundo para arquivos
<Romil> ok. estou ficando confuso aqui
<leleobhz> ele cola no paste sem ter que abrir navegador. da o link no final
<leleobhz> faz ai que vc vai ver
<Romil> esses comandos sao pra mim ou pra natsha?
<leleobhz> Romil: pra voce orientar ela :D
<leleobhz> so vou comprar um detergente ali, pra n deixar ela no vacuo
<natsha> a tá valeu
<leleobhz> natsha: esses comandos sao pra vc
<Romil> nao tenho conhecimentos suficientes pra resolver problemas no xorg
<Romil> mas tudo bem, olhar nao mata
<natsha> depois e instalar pelo terminal que faço
<leleobhz> Romil: eu so vou comprar detergente poxa, vou debulghar isso quando voltar
<leleobhz> Romil: so orienta ela pra pegar os 2 logs ai que eu vejo quando voltar
<leleobhz> 10 minutinhos, brb
<Romil> leleobhz, rapaz prendado ne, nao pode deixar faltar detergente em casa
<Romil> natsha, ja instalou o trem ai?
<natsha> no terminal sim
<Romil> e ja deu o comando dmesg | pastebinit -
<Romil>  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<natsha> esse comando é pelo terminal
<Romil> é sim
<Romil> no final ele vai gerar um endereço web
<Romil> posta ae
<alinef> To indo pro Windows jogar ^^ inté
<natsha> http://pastebin.com/MirBgR7w
<natsha> o end ai
<Romil> humm. vou ver
<natsha> Romil
<natsha> ta bom
<Romil> natsha, aparentemente tem conflito de irq e com o flash player
<Romil> é a versao 64bits?
<natsha> ai me pegou como faço pra saber
<maraujo_3> Romil, irq num é conflito de controladores ou placas?
<maraujo_3> onde ce viu o log dela?
<Romil> http://pastebin.com/MirBgR7w
<didi> ,irq
<botico> didi, Can you are more explicit?
<natsha> e como faço
<didi> ,irq is "Pedido de Interrupção"
<botico> created.
<maraujo_3> natsha, tenta>> /var/log/user.log
<maraujo_3> cola essa
<didi> ,irq is also em inglês, "interrupt request"
<botico> Added entry to the term "irq"
<natsha> pelo terminal
<maraujo_3> didi, parece conflito com a placa de audio ou controlador de audio
<didi> ,irq is also http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedido_de_interrupção
<botico> Added entry to the term "irq"
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui problemas com a #malignaOI e sua #Manivelox
<natsha> e ai tem conserto
<zitecrs> boa tarde
<maraujo_3> natsha, tem sim mexer nas configs da bios ou entao por uma placa off
<zitecrs> montei uma rede com fio linux-windows
<natsha> como enro na bios e configuro
<natsha> entro
<natsha> sou aprendiz
<maraujo_3> natsha, ai teria que conhecer um pouco de ingles e de como funciona as configs
<zitecrs> preciso compartilhar unidade linux com o windows, a unidade q está na maquina linux está formatada em ntfs, alguem aí poderia me ajudar a compartilhar. No Explorer do Windows eu apenas clico com o botao direito e já compartilha... qual é  o procedimento usando linux?
<natsha> ta bom o que fazer
<maraujo_3> natsha, pedi pra Patricia te ajudar
<Patricia> lendo...
<natsha> ta bom
<maraujo_3> natsha, bjo preciso ir
<maraujo_3> Patricia, bjo e inte mais ver
<natsha> valeu bjo obrigada
<Patricia> maraujo_3, bjs
<Patricia> natsha, o que quer fazer?
<Patricia> <natsha> [15:32:16] -meu computador fica travando, e fica a tela toda preta
<Patricia> certo?
<Patricia> gnome?
<natsha>  p pc trava e a tela fica preta
<Patricia> gnome e qual sua versao do ubuntu?
<leleobhz> vortei
<leleobhz> saquinho ter que ir longe pra comprar um detergente
<Patricia> :)
<natsha> 10.04 ultimate edition 2.7
<leleobhz> vejamos o paste da natsha
<Romil> leleobhz, vi la erro do flash e porblema de dispositivo com irq
<Patricia> natsha placa grafica?
<Patricia> se for intel veja na lista de compatibilidade, se nao tiver
<leleobhz> calma pessoal
<Patricia> ou instala ubuntu perfeito ou remove o compiz
<Patricia> so isso
<Romil> credo. minha digitação ta tosca
<Patricia> :)
<leleobhz> Romil: erro de flash?
<natsha> o que é placa grafica
<leleobhz> Patricia: NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Romil> é. flash player
<leleobhz> UBUNTU PERFEITO NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO
 * leleobhz desenterra os napalms e arma todos
<Patricia> leleobhz tah bem entao
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> natsha, placa de video
<Patricia> via sis gforce ati intel
<leleobhz> ubuntu perfeito so enche o saco e faz o povo vir aqui porque n deu certo
<leleobhz> :D
 * leleobhz esperando a boa vontade do 3G em abrir o paste da natsha 
<Romil> 3g, deus é mais
<Romil> tentei usar aqui, foi uma experiencia traumatica, é basicamente uma discada sem fio
<natsha> e agora
<zitecrs> boa tarde, solicito ajuda com compartilhamento em rede linux.
<natsha> um meio mais facil de arrumar isso daqui
<MarceloVaz> zitecrs, samba?
<barna> zitecrs, somos 2!
<natsha> o pior se vc leva para arrumar o povo não entende só sabe mexer com ruidows
<zitecrs> acho q é o samba sim: linux servidor-windows cliente
<Patricia>  Micro curso Samba http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Micro-curso-Samba
<Romil> leleobhz, da pra saber qual dispositivo esta causando isso? serial8250: too much work for irq17
<Patricia> natsha nao disse ainda qual sua placa de video
<leleobhz> Romil: ela passou o dmesg tb?
<natsha> como saber
<leleobhz> aqui n ta abrindo
<zitecrs> patricia: o samba vem na configuração padrao ubuntu?
<natsha> romil ja passei
<leleobhz> praq a Patricia tanto quer saber a VGA dela?
<Romil> aqui tam,bem nao abriu
<Patricia> zitecrs, ali mostra tudo que precisa :)
<leleobhz> pode nao ser isso
<Romil> abre o pastebin direto
<Romil> so consegui ver assim
<Patricia> bem, tentei,
<Patricia> leleobhz, ta bem
<Patricia> fui
<MarceloVaz> zitecrs o samba pode ser instalado apt-get install samba, ele vem com uma configuração padrão em /etc/samba/smb.conf , vc precisa entender este arquivo pra configura-lo
<MarceloVaz> leia o link q a Patricia enviou mais acima
<MarceloVaz> pra entender legal
<leleobhz> Patricia: ó, um guia pra voce: falou linux e problema de hardware: Peça dmesg e lshw
<leleobhz> depois vc pensa
<zitecrs> obrigado pessoal
<Patricia> leleobhz nem precisa grafico com ubuntu qualquer um ja sabe, mas flw
<zitecrs> estou lendo o artigo
<leleobhz> Romil: recola em outro paste ai pra mim plz, n to conseguindo mesmo achar o danado
<Patricia> vou sair
<leleobhz> Patricia: ne bem assim nao
<leleobhz> experiencia propria
<leleobhz> e pelo q ela disse, n e so grafico n
<Romil> leleobhz, http://pastebin.com/MirBgR7W
<leleobhz> vejamos
<natsha> http://pastebin.com/MirBgR7W
<leleobhz> agora foi
<leleobhz> natsha: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leleobhz> e manda o link tb
<leleobhz> Romil: realmente essas irqs da serial ai tao meio tensas
<MarceloVaz> serial8250: too much work for irq17
<MarceloVaz> modem motorola
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: será?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> ja passei por isso
<Romil> vixe
<Romil> tem tambem o plugin do flash
<leleobhz> ahhh nao
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: nao nao
<leleobhz> ne isso nao
<Romil> esse recomendo remover e instalar de novo
<leleobhz> ela tem uma controladora serial
<leleobhz> relaxa
<leleobhz> deixa o flash pra la
<leleobhz> um problema de cada vez
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: tem que ver quem ta compartilhando essa irq
<leleobhz> mas q ta engraçado, tá
<MarceloVaz> quebrei cabeça
<natsha> arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<MarceloVaz> uma tarde inteira
<MarceloVaz> bastou arrancar o maldito softmodem
<MarceloVaz> :D
<leleobhz> eita
<natsha> obrigada a todos
<leleobhz> natsha: lshw | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: poderia ser um problema relacionado ao slot q ele tava tb, poderia ser o mapeamento dele na bios
<leleobhz> tem trocentas milhoes de coisas que gostam de apoquentar nossa paciencia quando se trata de hardware
<MarceloVaz> sei la, hoje uso outra eth no mesmo slot
<MarceloVaz> lasjsdfs_
<MarceloVaz> ops
<MarceloVaz> leleobhz
<MarceloVaz> http://lists.linuxcoding.com/rhl/2007q3/msg00657.html
<natsha> digitei n o terminal e n
<MarceloVaz> bizu ai
<Romil> sr0 é dispositivo usb?
<leleobhz> como é natsha ?
<natsha> não deu em nada
<natsha> obrigada pela ajuda
<natsha> a todos
<leleobhz> sudo lshw
<leleobhz> manda um monte de coisas na tela?
<natsha> vou ter que sair            gracias
<leleobhz> eita
<leleobhz> pecamos pela falta de comunicação, mas tava osso entender :D
<vitorlobo> aaaaa quase
<vitorlobo> quale
<vitorlobo> natsha volte sempre
<vitorlobo> =O
<Romil> net sux total
<barna> galera, help em rede? tenho uma rede local usando 2 roteadores (dlink 524 e 624)! tem 7 comps compartilhando internet/arquivos/impressora!
<astdarkness> boa tarde galera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<barna> mas não consigo ver a lista de comps conectados a essa rede local!
<leleobhz> 2 routers pra q q mal pergunte
<barna> se digito o ip deles eu tenho acesso!
<barna> leleobhz, boa tarde!
<barna> leleobhz, pq cada roteador só tem 4 portar!
<barna> e são 7 comps!
<leleobhz> isso
<leleobhz> ai voce acha que consegue transformar 6 portas em 7
<leleobhz> toma vergonha e compra um switch :D
<leleobhz> troca o 524 num sw e pronto
<barna> eu ja tinha os dois roteadores!
<leleobhz> (sei la ne, as vezes o cara é jesus cristo e reparte as portas ne... sei la)
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> tem o lance do wireless tb!
<MarceloVaz> todas as maquinas estão no mesmo workgroup ?
<barna> a casa é muito grande, não consigo sinal dessente em toda a casa com uma só antena!
<barna> com duas eu consigo sinal em toda a casa!
<leleobhz> dessente? *UI*
<leleobhz> ah ta, mas tem maquina via wireless. ok
<leleobhz> [15/11-14:56:27] < MarceloVaz> todas as maquinas estão no mesmo workgroup ?
<barna> MarceloVaz, sim! agora estão todos com ubuntu e 2 comps com ubuntu/win!
<leleobhz> a pergunta correta e saber se o barna pelo menos configurou o minimo do samba
<barna> leleobhz, num confg nada! num manjo quase nada de rede!
<MarceloVaz> configura ué
<MarceloVaz> :d
<natsha> oi e ai
<barna> os comps quando usando win conseguem ver as maquinas na rede, mas usando ubuntu nenhum deles consegue ver as outras maquinas!
<barna> MarceloVaz, leleobhz, vcs podem me dar uma luz de onde pesquisar as confs ou como fazer?
<leleobhz> ue
<MarceloVaz> barna nos ubuntus
<MarceloVaz> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<natsha> o jeito é manda é formatar e instalar 10.10
<leleobhz> barna: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Samba
<MarceloVaz> barna
<MarceloVaz> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-o-Samba/
<leleobhz> natsha: ainda digo, nao precisa disso
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: po, tem doc oficial do ubuntu-br poxa
<leleobhz> ¬¬
<MarceloVaz> tudo vai ensinar a mesma coisa ué
<MarceloVaz> :D
<natsha> mas eu não sei como arrrumar  jogo tudo fora e instalo de novo
<leleobhz> MarceloVaz: *NOT*
 * barna esta lendo!
<leleobhz> natsha: é por isso que a gente ta aqui tentando te ajudar
<natsha> que bom
<leleobhz> natsha: sudo lshw
<natsha> pelo terminal
<natsha> pronto ja fiz
<natsha> 64 bitz
<natsha> 'e pra mandar pra vc
<natsha> oieeeeeeeee
<leleobhz> natsha: sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<barna> MarceloVaz, leleobhz, num tem uma solução mais simples? tipo pra usuario domestico! só pra fazer aparecer as maquinas quando se clica em "Rede" no nautilus!
<natsha> e
<MarceloVaz> barna dedique 1 ou 2 horas lendo algo a respeito
<MarceloVaz> no q vc entender, torna-se facil
<MarceloVaz> nao tem muita coisa pra fazer no conf
<MarceloVaz> mas tu tem que entender oq esta fazendo primeiro
<natsha> leleobhz  e agora
<barna> MarceloVaz, pra mim pode ser até q consiga! mas imagina um home-user, começando a usar linux! os kras num querem ter q configurar o sampa, eles querem dar um clique de mouse e fazer aparecer os comps da rede!
<barna> como eles faziam no ruindos!
<MarceloVaz> barna
<MarceloVaz> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/etc/smb.conf-skaterzera
<MarceloVaz> somente isto ja resolve teu problema
<MarceloVaz> atenção ao
<MarceloVaz> read only = no
<MarceloVaz> guest ok = yes
<barna> MarceloVaz, valou, vou tentar!
<MarceloVaz> fica "escancarado"
<barna> MarceloVaz, isso é problema!
<natsha> comando pastebinit não existe
<natsha> estoy aca esperando
<leleobhz> natsha: instale ele
<leleobhz> brb
<natsha> instalar ele quem?
<zer0ne> kkk
<g4scan> alguem ae usa kde4?
<natsha> achou o defeito
<natsha> leleobhz
<natsha> oieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<natsha> hola
<zer0ne> q pasa natsha
<natsha> estoy  esprando ayuda
<natsha> esperando
<zer0ne> qual é o problema ae?
<zer0ne> não sou bom nisso não mas talvez eu saiba
<natsha> no se oq ue hacer
<zer0ne> ta tentando instalar algo? compilar?
<natsha>  a tela do meu pc esta travando e ficando preta
<zer0ne> ixi Ubuntu 9.10?
<natsha> no ultimate edition 2.7 uma versão do 10.04
<zer0ne> bom vou te dizer o que eu fiz no desktop de um amigo meu que acontecia isso
<natsha> ta bom
<zer0ne> eu só reinstalei o driver de vídeo (no caso era NVIDIA)
<zer0ne> la deu certo
<natsha>  e como faz isso
<zer0ne> bom tu sabe qual é a sua videocard?
<natsha> no lo se
<zer0ne> jajajajaj
<natsha>  o que é
<natsha>  eu não conheço nada
<zer0ne> ElDeablo: da um help
<zer0ne> esqueci o comando que mostra os hardwares
<ElDeablo> lspci
<zer0ne> kkkkk acho que to sunitando d+
<zer0ne> valew ElDeablo o/
<ElDeablo> zer0ne: da um version ai :p
<ElDeablo> akakaka
<zer0ne> natsha: manda ae no terminal o comando que o ElDeablo mostrou
<zer0ne> e diz qual é a VGA
<zer0ne> mas ae só pra deixar claro
<zer0ne> la no desk do meu amigo funcionou
<zer0ne> talvez o seu possa ser outro problema
<zer0ne> dae só alguém com mais conhecimento pra te ajudar
<ElDeablo> vou voltar ao limbo, tchau!
<zer0ne> ahuauhhuahua
<zer0ne> ElDeablo: o/
<ElDeablo> curtindo uma ressaca
<zer0ne> feriadão
<zer0ne> é pra isso
<zer0ne> kkkkkkk
<natsha> valeu
 * zer0ne slaps GioFilth with a big windows 7
<GioFilth> zer0ne:
<zer0ne> o/
<GioFilth> zer0ne: deus me livre! huahau To usando o fedora 14
<zer0ne> hauhauhua
<GioFilth> com kde, tá foda! xD
<GioFilth> hehehe
<zer0ne> esse HDD ainda vai dar PT
<zer0ne> hauhauhuahuahu
<zer0ne> de tanto formatar
<zer0ne> que nem aqui
<zer0ne> :X
<GioFilth> zer0ne: não aguentei n testar. hahahaha Ranquei o ubuntu fora! kkkkkkkkkk
<zer0ne> auhuhauhahu
<GioFilth> zer0ne: pois é... huahauha ainda bem que é um de 40 que deixo só pra testes, pq o outro tá com o arch intocável! huahauh
<zer0ne> eu tava com um de 10 pra teste
<zer0ne> só que o bicho era barulhento d+
<GioFilth> zer0ne: queria ver como tá o reconhecimento 3g e de impressoras hp no fedora, pq ae rancava o ubuntu do note tbm, esse fedora tá bom d+++++
<zer0ne> dae joguei fora
<GioFilth> zer0ne: sei como é, tenho um aqui tbm no fundo da gaveta! kkkkk
<zer0ne> impressoras tae um dos meu problemas com Linux
<zer0ne> meus*
<GioFilth> zer0ne: tá ae uma das grandes vantagens do ubuntu. hehehe
<zer0ne> a minha tem inteligencia artificial
<zer0ne> ahuuhahua funciona quando quer
<zer0ne> em dias uteis
<zer0ne> ahuahuhuauh
<GioFilth> sem torração de saco, ele acha o drive sozinho pra vc.
<GioFilth> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<GioFilth> Foda
<zer0ne> ae vou nessa
<GioFilth> zer0ne: bom fala com vc brother, mas vou ter que ficar way aqui, vo comer alguma coisa se n vou morrer! hauhauh
<zer0ne> dar um rolé aqui
<zer0ne> feito
<GioFilth> zer0ne: huahau 2. Abraço brother! hehehe
<zer0ne> abração GioFilth
<zer0ne> o/
<zer0ne> ElDeablo: o/
<zer0ne> fui
<g4scan> ttp://t.co/FLMD9xk
<leleobhz> back!
<natsha> de novo e meu não foi solucionado
<natsha> problema
<natsha> desculpa ai
<YuriBokaleff-1>  oi
<YuriBokaleff-1>  blz man
<barna> galera, help + 1 vez!
<barna> alguem sabe como fazer os comps se enxergarem num rede local usando ubuntu?
<maraujo_3> tarde boa
<barna> sem editar o smb.conf!
<maraujo_3> droga o contato da minha plca de video nao atende o cel
<leleobhz> barna: bota um de frente pro outro e coloca a galinha preta na encruzilhada
<maraujo_3> :(
<maraujo_3> #fail
<leleobhz> ¬¬
<barna> leleobhz, kra, num quero ficar fritando as ideias editando arquivos!
<barna> quero fazer algos simples! home-user!
<maraujo_3> barna, nao sei. mas, deve ter algum tipo de app que faça isso em modo gráfico
<leleobhz> cara, tecnicamente voce so precisa mandar compartilhar os diretorios no ubuntu
<natsha>  e ai leleobhz descobriu alguma forma de de arrumar esse treco
<leleobhz> (clica com o direito na pasta, propriedades, etc, etc, etc...)
<barna> eu ja fiz isso!
<leleobhz> o negocio é o hostname
<leleobhz> ops
<leleobhz> o workgroup
<leleobhz> que nao ta o mesmo pro windows e pro ubuntu, dai ele enche o saco
<barna> agora estão todos os comps usando ubuntu!
<barna> e ninguem se enxerga na rede!
<barna> todos os comps tem pelo menos 1 pasta compartilhada!
<leleobhz> natsha: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> barna: rode smbtree no console e manda a saida no paste
<barna> ok
<natsha>  ja fiz isso
<leleobhz> natsha: do lshw?
<leleobhz> preciso do link
<leleobhz> aquele outro é do dmesg
<natsha> um momento
<barna> leleobhz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/532516/
<barna> 1 dos comps não apareceu!
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> em busca da placa perdida
<natsha> http://pastebin.com/6y8tp2rp
<natsha>  ai o link
<leleobhz> vejamos
<leleobhz> Positivo? Teeeeeenso
<natsha>  e agora,
<leleobhz> natsha: vou te pedir pra fazer um teste
<leleobhz> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<leleobhz> vai abrir um editor
<leleobhz> voce vai ver uma linha assim:
<leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<leleobhz> adicione acpi=off noapic nolapic
<leleobhz> ficando assim
<leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic"
<leleobhz> tenha cuidado ao editar isso. terminando, manda fechar e pede pra salvar
<leleobhz> isso vai desativar apic, local apic e acpi
<leleobhz> que pode estar um pouco zoado por conta da sua placa mae
<leleobhz> fazendo isso, rode:
<leleobhz> sudo update-grub
<leleobhz> e reinicia o computador depois
<natsha> o comando do terminal deu errado
<leleobhz> qual deles?
<natsha> o sudo gedit/etc/default/grub
<leleobhz> natsha: preste atencao no que voce ta digitando
<leleobhz> entre o gedit e o /etc/default/grub tem um espaco
<leleobhz> e tome muito cuidado
<leleobhz> o arquivo n pode ficar mto diferente nao
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:56:36] < leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic"
<leleobhz> essa linha no arquivo tem que ficar literalmente daquele jeito ali, voce so adiciona, mantendo os espacos
<leleobhz> mas antes de reiniciar, vc vai fazer uma coisa pra ver se foi certo
<natsha> onde eu digitei errado
<leleobhz> natsha: nao se preocupe com onde digitou errado. faz denovo
<natsha> o que eu faço
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:55:38] < leleobhz> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:55:42] < leleobhz> vai abrir um editor
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:55:45] < leleobhz> voce vai ver uma linha assim:
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:56:07] < leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:56:25] < leleobhz> adicione acpi=off noapic nolapic
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:56:26] < leleobhz> ficando assim
<leleobhz> [15/11-16:56:36] < leleobhz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic"
<leleobhz> exatamente o que escrevi ;)
<natsha> o que eu devo fazer antes de reiniciar,
<natsha> a gora o comando deu certo
<natsha> escrevi certo
<natsha> leleobhz
<deds_PR> ola boa tarde a todos por aew
<leleobhz> natsha: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<leleobhz> me manda o link
<deds_PR> alguem pode me passar um baixador de musica
<deds_PR> ???
<deds_PR> ????
<deds_PR> nozes ta por aew????
<natsha> ja reiniciei e estou de volta
<leleobhz> natsha: esperemos pra ver se vai dar certo
<natsha> valeu  obrigada l
<leleobhz> ;)
<deds_PR> :>
<deds_PR> ]alguem pode me dizer???
<natsha> xau  leleobhz gracias
<leleobhz> natsha: disponha
<leleobhz> deds_PR: nicotine e uma opcao
<leleobhz> conecta na rede soulseek
<deds_PR> passa como instalo pelo terminal aew
<deds_PR> eu tinha  o limewire e naum da mais
<deds_PR> sei la oq q aconteceu tive q desinstalar
<Patricia> voltei
<astdarkness> Patricia: amém
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> botico, sem bot no canal :)
<botico> Why?  Do you speak lisp? :)
<Patricia> cria um canal para vc e fique la :)
<Patricia> ,part #ubuntu-br
<botico> Avoid gunfire in the bathroom tonight.
<Patricia> ,help
<botico> I heard help is [0] ola
<botico> [1] digite , foo onde foo é o termo procurado
<deds_PR> patricia póde me dizer algum baixador de musica??
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> 4shared
<Patricia> amarok :D
<deds_PR> tem como eu instalar pelo terminal??
 * Patricia tem conta paga :D
<Patricia> deds_PR se vc pagar pode usar o amarok tem um montao onde vc paga :), 4shared é free :P
<deds_PR> naum pago nada
<deds_PR> $
<deds_PR> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> 4shared :D
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> ,musicas gratis
<botico> Patricia: Why do you say,musicas gratis?
<deds_PR> só
<deds_PR> esse mesmo
<Patricia> didi, seu bot?
<deds_PR> e o limewire oq q deu q naum funga +??
<Patricia> deds_PR, so instalar pelo wine
<Patricia> se nao me engano ele esta ate no synaptic
<deds_PR> so novo no ubuntu
<deds_PR> tem coisas ainda q estou leigo
<deds_PR> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> :P
<didi> ,instalar
<botico> Can you elaborate on that?
<didi> Hum.
<Patricia> didi, o bot é seu?
<Patricia> XD ja to querendo floodar ele :P
<Patricia> srrsrs
<didi> ,instalar is Para instalar programas existem alternativas como `Central de Programas', `Synaptic' e, pela linha de comando, `apt-get'
<botico> created.
<deds_PR> vo reiniciar aki q eu estava atualizando ja volto
<Patricia> didi quando eu ligar os dois bot meu, posso floodar seu bot para testar ele?
<Patricia> :( mas agora nao da o host esta com problema :(
<deds_PR> voltei
<deds_PR> patricia
<Patricia> :)
<didi> ,instalar is also Central de Programas: Aplicativos->Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<botico> Added entry to the term "instalar"
<Patricia> didi, :S responde
<Patricia> ,instalar is also Central de Programas: Aplicativos->Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<botico> Not added. This entry already exists in the term "instalar"
<Patricia> :P
<didi> Patricia: Eu não entendi o que você quer fazer, mas faça o que quiser.
<Patricia> didi :)
<Patricia> se ele cair vc vai sabre ;)
<didi> ,instalar is also Synaptic: Sistema->Administração->Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic
<botico> Added entry to the term "instalar"
<didi> ,instalar is also apt-get: sudo apt-get install pacote
<botico> Added entry to the term "instalar"
<Patricia> Texto {Por favor, não habilite scripts} em http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Patricia> :S isso nao vai prestar :S
<Patricia> $ ping www.google.com.br
<Patricia> ping: cannot resolve www.google.com.br: Host name lookup failure
<Patricia> alguma ideia do que possa ser?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: inferno
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<Patricia> geekSapiens, nao existe :),
<geekSapiens> Patricia: =/
<geekSapiens> Patricia: como vai sua namorada?
<g4scan> Patricia,
<g4scan> estranho
<Patricia> geekSapiens, bem obrigada
<g4scan> Patricia, vc tem namorada?
<g4scan> :OO
<geekSapiens> Patricia: e aqueles bagulhetes lá com ela? sem jeito mesmo?
<Patricia> geekSapiens, esperandoooo
<Patricia> vcs ja viram isso
<Patricia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532555/
<geekSapiens> g4scan: é, a Patricia me trocou por uma garota... fiquei arrasado
<g4scan> hahahaa
<geekSapiens> nunca vi isso não Patricia
<g4scan> minha prima tem uma namorada
<g4scan> sou doido pra dar uns pegas na namorada dela
<g4scan> linda
<g4scan> *.*
<Patricia> geekSapiens fazer o que ne garotos nao sao bons o bastante :P
<Patricia> geekSapiens, mmm
<Patricia> o pc parece estar sem placa de rede :S
<g4scan> Patricia, ^^ decepção amorosa
<g4scan> ;P
<geekSapiens> Patricia: ué... vc mesma disse q eu não era um garoto qualquer ;)
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> como é para atualizar o dns mesmo? pelo terminal
<g4scan> eu configuro tdo ifconfig wlan0 ip netmask 255.255.255..0
<Patricia> geekSapiens, pois é ne, mas distancia, e ela esta aki perto e lendo, prefiro ela :)
<g4scan> route add default gw gateway ..
<g4scan> ;]
<geekSapiens> :(
<geekSapiens> g4scan: ta vendo ae?
<g4scan> os dns deixo em /etc/resolv.conf
<geekSapiens> Patricia: é isso mesmo, o dns fica em resolv.conf
<g4scan> uaihsuiahsuua
<g4scan> Patricia,  nao tem dhcp?
<g4scan> dhcpd interface
<Patricia> /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<Patricia> :P
<g4scan> Patricia, su
<Patricia> e o host do bot
<g4scan> ;P
<Patricia> srsrrs
<geekSapiens> Patricia: use sudo kawaii
<Patricia> mandar emails
<Patricia> sudo nao tem sudo :)
<g4scan> su root
<g4scan> :P
<Patricia> $ sudo
<Patricia> sudo: not found
<g4scan> su root
<g4scan> su root
<g4scan> su root
<geekSapiens> Patricia: usa su
<g4scan> :P
<geekSapiens> só su
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> su -c lalalal
<Patricia> FreeBSD SRV03IRC.imporcate.local 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
<Patricia> :S
<g4scan> e freebsd
<g4scan> ¬¬
<geekSapiens> g4scan: vei, ela ta trollando nóis
<Patricia> nao print
<Patricia> garotos sempre atrazados
<g4scan> Patricia, halt -
<Patricia> atrasados
<g4scan> Patricia, halt 0
<g4scan> =P
<g4scan> auihsuiha
<geekSapiens> g4scan: que isso cara...
<geekSapiens> Patricia: não usa o halt não
<geekSapiens> usa shutdown
<Patricia> pera ai enviando
<geekSapiens> Patricia: anda logo, mais tarde eu vou da uns tiros no capeta
<geekSapiens> e ele vai gritar desesperado: meu Deus do céu, tira daqui esse soldado
<geekSapiens> euheuhaehueuh
<g4scan> kkkkkkkkk
<geekSapiens> g4scan: viciei *.*
<g4scan> =p
<soldado> ¬¬
<geekSapiens> soldado: :O
<geekSapiens> soldado: não estava me referindo a você... :P
<Patricia> geekSapiens, troll http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/378imagem4.png
<soldado> geekSapiens, mas acaba chamando minha atenção ¬¬
<Patricia> veja ai filhote :P
<soldado> Patricia, tudo bem
<Patricia> ola soldado :D
<Patricia> :P quase tudo
<Patricia> :)
<soldado> Patricia, que bom
<Patricia> :) e com vc soldado tudo bem?
<geekSapiens> soldado: eu nem tinha conhecimento de sua ilustre (ou não...) presença :P
<soldado> Patricia, mais ou menos cheio de trabalhoa qui =/
<geekSapiens> Patricia: aqui é ubuntu kawaii, não freebsd
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> geekSapiens vc disse q eu estava trollando :S
<geekSapiens> eu nunca mechi com freebsd
<geekSapiens> não faço a minima ideia
<Patricia> pois é ne
<geekSapiens> Patricia: tava trollando pq aqui não é canal de freebsd ;)
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<Patricia> mas muitas pessoas aki sabem sobre freebsd :D
<geekSapiens> Patricia: vc vive esfregando as regras no canal na cara dos outros e fica descumprindo elas? ¬¬
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> geekSapiens, pro ce ver
<geekSapiens> !topic Patricia
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'topic Patricia' not found
<geekSapiens> num foi :(
<Patricia> srssr
<geekSapiens> !abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<geekSapiens> :o
<Patricia> !topic | Patricia
<ubottu-br> Patricia, por favor veja minha mensagem privada
<Patricia> !topic | geekSapiens
<ubottu-br> geekSapiens: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> srrsrssr
<Daekdroom> Hm.. E eu imaginando o substituto do "!ops" do #ubuntu
<geekSapiens> !abuso aconteceu quando eu era criança... minha professora era meio tarada e tal... ae rolou o abuso
<ubottu-br> geekSapiens: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<geekSapiens> ué...
<Patricia> Ayrton, uiiuiuiu "(No futuro, por favor use uma mensagem privada para investigar um termo)", gostei da frase :D
<geekSapiens> não é assim q funciona?
<Patricia> geekSapiens nao use sem precisar :)
<geekSapiens> Patricia: olha quem fala ¬¬
<Patricia> :P
<geekSapiens> ubottu-br: raiuken!
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'raiuken!' not found
<Patricia> parei vou ver se consigo arrumar ele :D
<vitorlobo> a patricia
<vitorlobo> é ameaçadora
<vitorlobo> ja falei
<vitorlobo> -.-
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: vc tbm tem pesadelos com ela?
 * Patricia ta recebendo muito email de garretts@microsoft.com
<Patricia> :S
<alinef> :)
<Patricia> [Coapp-developers]
<Patricia> :D
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: nos meus sonhos quem manda sou eu...ai seria diferente
<Patricia> ola alinef como vai vc linda
<geekSapiens> Patricia: ta com paquera no lado negro da froça?
<vitorlobo> =X
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: auheuhaeuheuheahuaeeauheuh
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: oia a puliça rapá
<vitorlobo> =X
<alinef> oiiu Oatr
<geekSapiens> alinef: oi, lembra de mim?
<alinef> Patr :D
<alinef> não com esse nick, geekSapiens
<geekSapiens> alinef: eu sou aquela suicide girl que vc é fãn :)
<alinef> geekSapiens:  aham, sei.
<geekSapiens> :(
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: e eu jurava q vc era homi
<vitorlobo> :O
 * geekSapiens foi completamente ignorado
<alinef> vitorlobo:  nao se iluda IUAHIUAHUIAHIUHAI
<g4scan> ae vou nessa
<g4scan> namorar
<g4scan> xD
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: meu nick não tem nada que dê a entender que sou "homi"
<geekSapiens> g4scan: flw o/
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: nem q seja muié
<geekSapiens> g4scan: tu vai pagar quanto?
<vitorlobo> entre nao ser muie e homi num canal de S.O
<vitorlobo>  sugestivamente  homi será
<vitorlobo> :P
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: eu sou homi, pergunte pra alinef u.u
<vitorlobo> agora n sei de nada mais
<vitorlobo> -.- me sinto enganado
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhaa
<alinef> geekSapiens:  nao me bote no meio disso não o.O
<geekSapiens> alinef: sou rotterdam, rotterkon, não sei com q nick vc me conheceu
<Patricia> jesuis vcs so sabem falar de se é ou nao é ue
<Patricia> :S
<geekSapiens> vc vivia me seguindo, lembra?
<vitorlobo> entao o geek é o famoso manel?
<Patricia> vitorlobo sim
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: em carne e osso
<vitorlobo> vixi
 * vitorlobo rindo
<geekSapiens> ¬¬
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: só saiba q a maioria dos boatos são falsos
<geekSapiens> auheuhauheuhea
<alinef> o Kvir ta me irritando )':
<Patricia> alinef :S
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: se eu tenho algo a dizer de vc, até entao seria basicamente, .....
<Patricia> alinef esta no linux ou no windows?
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ótimo... ^^
<alinef> Windows, )':
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: deixa eu terminar de dizer
<Patricia> alinef, faz igual te falei naquele dia ;)
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: seria basicamente: obrigado pelo https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B9dJxOmrYcVHMzI4MmY3NzEtYWE4Yy00ZGY4LWFhMzAtZDQ0MTJiMzMyZWUw&hl=pt_BR&pli=1
<alinef> Se tivesse no Linux estaria no Xchat s222 Meu xChat amado ):
<alinef> Mas eu nao lembro mais ne D:
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: se foi tu mesmo ne ^^
<Patricia> alinef pvt :)
<alinef> Ok :P
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: wow, isso foi melhor doq eu imaginei :)
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: sou eu sim... mas o livro nunca foi completo...
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: apesar de que eu ficaria melhor em saber q vc poderia ser uma mulher
<vitorlobo> mas tdo bem
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> a gente releva
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ahuehuaeauheeuheuheuh, onde vc encontrou o ebook?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: noskleta q me mostrou
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: :) o noskleta estava elaborando o conteudo comigo, mas ele desistiu então fiquei sem motivação pra continuar
<Patricia> ,geeksapiens is also verdadeiro manoel porque fala muito
<botico> oops,  But there's no such record: geeksapiens
<Patricia> ,geeksapiens
<botico> Yow!  Legally-imposed CULTURE-reduction is CABBAGE-BRAINED!
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: melhor o i__ n saber da sua nova identidade
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ahauh =X
<Patricia> ~luc.emdl@unaffiliated/rotterdam
<Patricia> :P
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: auhehueeuh, vei, fico imaginando oq esses caras falaram de mim enquanto estive fora -.-'
<vitorlobo> basicamente que
<Patricia> geekSapiens :) freenode tem olhos, te chamam de mentiroso
<geekSapiens> o i__ até é legal, acho ele divertido, o killown é q é um mala
<vitorlobo> vc é daqueles gurís de 13 nerd mentiroso pra baralho q diz q ganha 10 mangos por mes vendendo site em php
<vitorlobo> basicamente isso
<Patricia> ¬¬
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: na verdade tenho 17, e parei de fazer sites em php, e raramente tirava 10mil num mês, geralmente era, 4~6mil
<Patricia> geekSapiens, vamos voltar para nosso mundo :), vamos sair desse
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> a patricia n é ameaçadora com manel
<Patricia> geekSapiens, so pq somos inteligentes quantos, ai eles se sente ofendidos ¬¬ ignorantes :S
<vitorlobo> q coisa estranha
<vitorlobo> eu hein?
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ela tem uma paixão reprimida por mim u.u
<geekSapiens> Patricia: o/
<vitorlobo> agora entendo o pq ela disse q ama muito alguém
<vitorlobo> saquei
<Patricia> sera mesmo?
<geekSapiens> =x
<vitorlobo> se n fosse vc negaria
<vitorlobo> :P simples assim
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<geekSapiens> hohoho
<Patricia> negar o que?
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> nao tem logica
 * geekSapiens é gostosão
<vitorlobo> e n se faria de desentendida
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> manjado ja
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<alinef> Patricia:  não foi :(
<Patricia> alinef, :O
<Patricia> alinef
<Patricia> logowin+r
<Patricia> digita
<Patricia> regedit
<Patricia> f3 > xchat
<Patricia> apaga tudo q tiver
<alinef> ):
<Patricia> to sem windows se nao criava um auto para fazer isso ai :(
<alinef> :'(
<Patricia> :) apaga manual :D
<alinef> AEEEEEEEEEEEE |O|
<alinef> FOI
<alinef> |O|
<alinef> WE \O\
<Patricia> :)
<alinef> Ja volto |O|
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> :)
<alinef> \o/
<alinef> AE
<alinef> MEU XCHAT *-------------*
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> falando nisso vou instalar uma vm e deixar tudo em pt-br com auto limpador de registro :D
<alinef> vitorlobo, E o Canadá, como vai u.u'? IAUHUIAHUIAHUAU
<Patricia> porncowboy,
<vitorlobo> alinef: consegui patrocinio do meu irmao pra ir auhahuahua
<vitorlobo> ele disse q paga minha passagem de ida e volta
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahu
<vitorlobo> \o/
<Patricia> porncowboy, sabe controlar o agrupamento de janela?
<vitorlobo> boa
<Patricia> deixar uma aba
<alinef> vitorlobo, :O
<alinef> IUAHIUAHIUAHIUAHIUAHIA COMO ASSIM :O?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: ficadeOLho que a patricia com tua idade vai virar mulheraum hein?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: dai vai cantar baby baba proce e tal
<porncowboy> Patricia: o que vc quer fazer exatamente ?
<vitorlobo> alinef: ele é medico e disse q banca as passagens
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: quem dera, ja tenho uma gatinha de 21 aqui :P
<alinef> vitorlobo, Ç_Ç Tá né Ç___________Ç
<Patricia> porncowboy notei que o agrupamento de janelas iguais ou da mesma familia, como o vbox economiza ram e cpu, mas um problema, elas nao mostra como aba, ja tentou fazer isso?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: daqui a uns 5 anos vai ficar veia desgastada enquanto ela ainda permanece intactamente nova
<deds_PR> alguem pode me dizer pra q q serve??
<deds_PR> http://www.kvirc.net/
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: eu troco ué aueheuheuhaehueuh
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: vc n tem visão além do alcanse.... decepcionou, não é um thundercat
<Patricia> vitor-br, modere se
<alinef> thundercat NOOOOOOSSA que ~novidade~ hein o.o
<vitorlobo> patricia: -.- ameaçadora ainda bem q n é pra mim ne?
<vitorlobo> :O
<deds_PR> patricia oq é isso http://www.kvirc.net/?????
<alinef> Um cliente para o IRC, tipo o XCHAT, uai :D
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: :(
<deds_PR> alinef q site e esse http://www.kvirc.net/
<Patricia> deds_PR, cliente irc
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: quando o olho de tandera aparecer no céu, saberás a melhor atitude a se tomar
 * vitorlobo rindo
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: aeuhaueheuhaeuheauheuh
<alinef> deds_PR, O do Kvirc, Uai!
 * geekSapiens rindo alto
<deds_PR> pra q q e isso?
<vitorlobo> eu gostava do fulltrotle script do mafagafinho
<vitorlobo> na época do windows
<Patricia> Pskol
 * alinef Aline está achando o background do XChat dela uma delícia
<vitorlobo> falando nisso q jogo hein
<Patricia> Pskol o serv :S
<geekSapiens> eu to usando cyberscript :P
<vitorlobo> fulltrotle
<vitorlobo> jogasso
<Pskol> Patricia, oii
<Pskol> Patricia, poise, hj eh feriado
<Pskol> :/
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Pskol, serv para dia de feriado :P
<Patricia> ele nao pinga :P
<Pskol> Patricia, poise, da proxima vez vo bota uma senha mais facil
<Pskol> kkkk
<Pskol> Patricia, ele caiu??
<Patricia> :P
<Pskol> vish
<deds_PR> :P
<deds_PR> :P
<deds_PR> :>
<Patricia> ssh normal
<Patricia> mas
<deds_PR> :)
<Patricia> $ ping www.google.com.br
<deds_PR> :B
<Patricia> ping: cannot resolve www.google.com.br: Host name lookup failure
<renebarbosa> coé
<renebarbosa> alguém ae usa songbird?
<Pskol> Patricia, antes ele pingava?
<Patricia> sim
<Pskol> deve se o link da gvt
<deds_PR> patricia pode me passa para o terminal como instalar um baixador de musica para o linux??
<Pskol> xeu da uma zoiada
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> deds_PR
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> wget -c 'link'
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> ou
<Patricia> :P
<renebarbosa> deds_PR, http://www.4shared.com
<Patricia> wget -m -r -c 'link'
<renebarbosa> melhor que esse não  há =]
<Patricia> wget -m -r -c 'http://www.4shared.com'
<Patricia> boa sorte
<Patricia> :D
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc se incomoda em ser chamada de criança?
<Patricia> magnatune.com tem qualquer tipo de musicas :D
<Patricia> vitor-br, criança é vc
<Patricia> vitor-br fail nick foi mal
<vitorlobo> Patricia: n te chamei eu perguntei
<alinef> magnatune kkkkkkkkkkkkk Patricia do mal
<vitorlobo> aghauhauahauhahuahuahuahuahua
<Patricia> vitorlobo,  criança é vc
<Patricia> alinef :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: mas vc ja me respondeu
 * vitorlobo rindo
 * vitorlobo pega no pé da Patricia =X
<mateusjmf> renebarbosa usa songbird via wine?
<alinef> Realmente, não sei porque sempre que eu tento usar o tab pra ir vitorlobo, vai primeiro o vitorbr o.O
<Patricia> :S
<vitorlobo> é pq eu sou o zorro
<vitorlobo> ando mascarado
<vitorlobo> o tab nao me atinge
<vitorlobo> :O
<alinef> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> vitor-br é meu saco de pancada
<alinef> E o tornado como vai *-*?
<vitorlobo> comi ele com farofa
<vitorlobo> tava mui veio
<vitorlobo> carne de cavalo da uma boa carne de sol
<Pskol> Patricia, eh o link gvt foi pro saco, ta off
<Pskol> Patricia, vo bota em otro
<Patricia> Pskol, :O
<vitorlobo> Patricia: mas vc n é uma criança?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Patricia> Pskol, mmm obrigada
<Patricia> vitorlobo naooooooooooo
<Patricia> vc é
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> age igual uma :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: pq tanta revolta?
<vitorlobo> ;S
<Pskol> Patricia, vai la
<vitorlobo> são simples perguntas
<vitorlobo> :|
<Pskol> bota la
<vitorlobo> alinef: tua amiga é muito ameaçadora
<vitorlobo> :S
<alinef> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> Pskol, momento
<alinef> Liga não. Em breve estaremos juntos no Canadá e tudo será passado u.u' -n
<vitorlobo> :O
<Pskol> ui
<Patricia> Pskol, ping: cannot resolve www.google.com.br: Host name lookup failure
<vitorlobo> Patricia: a legislação diz q vc é uma criança, ela ta errada?
<renebarbosa> mateusjmf, não.
<Pskol> Patricia, dxa o ping pra la, tem bloqueio de icmp
<Patricia> vitorlobo  :S criança é vc chega
<Patricia> srsr
<Pskol> ve se concta no irc
<Patricia> Pskol, pera pera
<vitorlobo> Patricia: pare de me chamar de criança patricia
<vitorlobo> :|
<Geowany> Alguém aqui joga hedgewars?
<mateusjmf> como usa no linux? pode me passar um link?
<Patricia> :| idemmmmmmmmmmm
<Patricia> :@
<vitorlobo> Patricia: perguntar num é afirmar ue
<mateusjmf> já procurei no repositório do 10.10 e nada
<Patricia> Geowany  #ubuntugames ¬¬ la eles sao loucos por game :D
<alinef> Patricia, porque a revolta se você é mesmo uma criança? u.u
<vitorlobo> Patricia: se tu levar uma porrada na rua, tua mae vai na delegacia e vai sair no jornal, marginal agride uma criança de 13 anos
<vitorlobo> Patricia: e como q fica pra vc?
<Geowany> Patricia: lá eles são todos calados
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<Patricia> to nem lendo aki
<vitorlobo> -.- ainda bem q ngm vai te dar porrada ne
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> Patricia: n me ignore é falta de educação
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> vitorlobo leia tudo q vc disse, e depois reflita, e depois fale novamente :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: eu sempre leio e reflito -.- pois, quero entender pq tens vergonha de se sentir como criança ?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: quale o trauma?
<vitorlobo> ;O
<soldado> http://ubuntugames.org/
<deds> acabei de instalar um jogo de simulaçao de voo porq naum abre
<deds> o nome é sabre
<deds> simulador de combate aereo
<deds> andre_godim pode me dizer?
<Patricia> Ayrton, ta ai?
<Ayrton> Patricia, sim
<Patricia> Ayrton \X02 ele fica com a cor preta, e o vermlho vc sabe qual é? é para bot^^
<Patricia> \X02texto\X02
<Ayrton> Patricia, que bot?
<Patricia> irc-ajuda :)
<Ayrton> sei não
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> tudo bem
<Patricia> vlw Ayrton
<Ayrton> :)
<Patricia> :)
<Ayrton> didi, você é responsável pelo botico?
<Patricia> acho q nao, deve ser do geekSapiens
<Patricia> vou floodar o pvt do botico :P
<Patricia> se todo mundo aki ir no pvt do botico  e colar ",teste in also lalala" o bot deve cair :P
<Patricia> tadinho vai receber 100 msgs do irc-ajuda :P
<vitorlobo> Patricia: http://pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> é eu oia
<vitorlobo> \o/
<Patricia> net lenta :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia, jaja vou postar la algo em sua homenagem nao me kicke por favor
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> ;O
 * Patricia Patricia expulsou vitorlobo de #ubuntu-br (to ocupada comendo chocolate, nao pertube)
<Patricia> :P
<vitorlobo> Patricia: -.- vc é sempre assim?
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> vitorlobo coloca la um script em python, para mostrar temperatura do cpu :P
<vitorlobo> Patricia: pra que? o.O
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> mas sem usar dependencias apenas python
<Patricia> :( esse botico esta ignorando as msgs :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: a grande vantagem em usar python, é justamente q ele importa modulos de outras linguagens
<vitorlobo> Patricia: multi plataforma e ao mesmo tempo importa e usa de outras linguagens para complementar sua sintax
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> entao n faz muito sentido tu pedir isso
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia> vitorlobo sim, mas sem importar fica perfeito :P, ou importar padrao :S
<Ayrton> geekSapiens, você chamou atenção dos operadores hoje?
<gbs> :~
<gbs> meus pais devoraram meu big tasty
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc me deu uma ideia
<gbs>  /cry
<Patricia> vitorlobo, mmm
<vitorlobo> Patricia: abrir um topico de desafios de programaçao :P onde aceita qualquer linguagem....... dai de repente posso começar com essa ai q vc disse
<vitorlobo> Patricia: eu fazer um....dai tu faz um na linguagem q tu sabe
<vitorlobo> dai cicrano, beltrano
<vitorlobo> enfim
<vitorlobo> seila
<vitorlobo> pensando
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> é uma ideia mais legal que python challenge q é moh porre
 * Patricia corre bem longe
<Patricia> :P
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhuhauhahuaa
<Patricia> tenho que instalar o gnome, preciso testar umas coisas :S
<Patricia> vitorlobo da para instalar uma dependencia no python, mas tipo manual?, colar na pasta? :P sem senha do root
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> ubuntu 9.10
<Patricia> so colocar aki "/usr/include/python2.6/"
<Patricia> acho que ele cria uma url virtual tipo http://localhost:1515
<Patricia> ops
<stargazer> alguém tem xbox 360 ?
<stargazer> e tenha pes 2011 ?
<Moskabit> boa noite
<ebm> eae galera
<vitorlobo> patricia: voltei
<vitorlobo> patricia: como assim uma dependencia no python?
<vitorlobo> patricia: instalar um programa de python so clicando e acessando?
<Patricia> ebm ola
<Patricia> vitorlobo, tipo instalar
<Patricia> vitorlobo, naooo
<Patricia> pere
<Patricia> vitorlobo, python-simplejson
<vitorlobo> patricia: n compreendo oq vc quer dizer
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> vitorlobo, tipo
<Patricia> instalar essa dependencia ali, sem usar o sudo apt-get alallala
<vitorlobo> patricia: eu n uso python via terminal ;P
<vitorlobo> patricia: so em casos especificos como o blender q usa o terminal para programar em python
<Patricia> ^^
<vitorlobo> patricia: uso no proprio shell dele...dai n preciso desses comandos...executo direto
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> Patricia: inclusive, usar em terminal n é uma boa....é so bom para pequenos testes...pq ele n grava valores de variaveis por exemplo...é como no modo iterativo
<vitorlobo> Patricia: já no modo shell IDLE é diferente
<Ayrton> .kick botico
<zitecrs> boa noite pessoal, como faço para instalar o konqueror no gnome?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: abra o terminal e digite idle
<vitorlobo> Patricia: dai vc aperta ctrl + n
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é ai q trampo =]
<vitorlobo> mas ainda sim....gosto de usar editores
<vitorlobo> to usndo o Geany ide
<Patricia> vitorlobo jesuis a net caiu :S
<zitecrs> estou tentando instalar o konqueror no gnome, alguem pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: abra o terminal e digite idle
<vitorlobo> Patricia: dai vc aperta ctrl + n
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é ai q trampo =]
<barna> zitecrs, apt-get install konqueror
<vitorlobo> mas ainda sim....gosto de usar editores
<Patricia> vitorlobo, idle, mas nao posso instalar, nao tem sudo :S
<Patricia> :S perderam a senha do root:P
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é so ir na central de programar ou na sinapitycs e pegar o IDLE e ja foi
<vitorlobo> *central de programas
<vitorlobo> Patricia n tem como mudar a senha mesmo perdendo ela?
<Patricia> vitorlobo mmm
<vitorlobo> Patricia lidar com linux senha a senha do root deve ser tenso hein?
<vitorlobo> *sem a senha
<Patricia> vitorlobo a boa parte
<Patricia> portas 21 e 22 aberta
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> ssh e ftp
<Patricia> vitorlobo nao tem como fazer ele importar a dependencia tipo, coloca na mesma pasta :P
<Patricia> import depe/py.py
<Patricia> srsr
<josue> uou
<josue> boa noite
<zitecrs> barna, obrigado!
<barna> zitecrs, d nada!
<barna> zitecrs, conseguiu?
<Patricia> uol o melhor conteudo!
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> josue, boa noite
<josue> pessoal qual a diferença do ubuntu dvd e o cd
<josue> noite patricia
<zitecrs> barna, o k3b e o konqueror, são os programas do kde q mais sinto falta no gnome.
<licio> josue, quantidade de pacotes e modos de instalação
<gabspeck> boa noite
<Patricia> ubuntu dvd para cd a midia
<josue> hehehe patricia
<gabspeck> alguém teve sucesso em fazer o pulseaudio jogar a saída de áudio pra HDMI numa geforce ?
<gabspeck> na 10.10
<josue> como muda o modo de instalação
<josue> ?
<xdoctor> oi
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-16
<Patricia> uma duvida
<Patricia> tork <<< isso realmente usa proxy?
<Patricia> "anonimamente." meu provedor vai pegar as portas? ideias alguem ja usou?
<Patricia> 72mb nao da para baixar so para ver :S
<maraujo_3> boa noite povo
<maraujo_3> duvida cruel
<maraujo_3> intalei minha placa de video nova
<maraujo_3> e ta com um bug no gnome
<maraujo_3> o file manager fica se duplicando
<maraujo_3> desde a hora q inicia sem parar
<maraujo_3> alguem?
<maraujo_3> como abrindo milhoes de pastas
<maraujo_3> sem parar e so processando
<maraujo_3> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Romil> boa noite
<Patricia> maraujo_3, se eu souber sim
<Patricia> Romil, boa noite
<maraujo_3> instalei minha plca de video nova
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<maraujo_3> e ta rodando de bouas no xfce
<maraujo_3> ate ativei o compiz beleza
<Patricia> maraujo_3, boa noite
<maraujo_3> mas no gnome
<maraujo_3> assim que inicio
<Patricia> :S
<maraujo_3> na barra embaixo
<maraujo_3> começa a abrir mil pastas
 * Patricia ja se enforca,
<maraujo_3> e nao para
<maraujo_3> fica processando
<Patricia> reseta o gnome
<maraujo_3> nao consigo usar o direito do mouse
<Patricia> tipo
<Patricia> dedefine ele
<maraujo_3> e fica assim
<Patricia> redefine
<maraujo_3> como faz?
<Patricia> :O
<maraujo_3> vo ddefinir agora
<Patricia> tipo
<Patricia> sudo vm .gnome2 gnome0
<Patricia> esta no seu home
<Patricia> a pasta gnome2 e config
<Patricia> cria um backup e apaga elas
<Patricia> e sai da sessao e entra d novo
<maraujo_3> deu q vm comando nao encotnrado
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> mv
<Patricia> rrs
<Patricia> move
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> vai pelo nautilus mesmo
<Patricia> as pasta fica ocultas
<maraujo_3> naum foi
<maraujo_3> clico mas nao abre
<maraujo_3> :S
<Patricia> elas nao esta?
<fserve> gambi++
<Patricia> a
<Patricia> tambem
<Patricia> é .gconf
<maraujo_3> simples mente nao ta abrindo
<Patricia>  .gnome2
<maraujo_3> nao consigo navbegar nas pastas
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> entao meu querido
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install mc
<Patricia> entre na home e crie um backup
<Patricia> ou
<Patricia> sudo mv .gconf gconfback
<Patricia> sudo mv .gnome2 gnome0
<Patricia> sudo killall Xorg
<Patricia> e so logar novamente :)
<Patricia> Pskol, :)
<Patricia> fserve :) tem que funcionar assim O.O
<Pskol> Patricia, oie :D
<fserve> auehuaheua
<fserve> gambiiiiiiii
<Patricia> fserve :P
<fserve> =D
<Patricia> mas pode funcionar
<Patricia> se nao funcionar é so voltar os nomes :P
<Patricia> Pskol :)
<Patricia> reset ja volto
<vitorlobo> fala marujo
<vitorlobo> =]
<maraujo_3> noite vitor
<maraujo_3> ja to com a placa nova
<maraujo_3> so um pequeno bug
<maraujo_3> mas trabalhando nele com a ajuda da Patricia
<maraujo_3> Patricia, qual o ultimo comando que ce falou ?
<maraujo_3> kill quem?
<maraujo_3> alguem na sala usa nvidia?
<maraujo_3> e teve algum problema na a vez?
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> 1a
<sandrossv> maraujo_3: usei o nvidia-config pra configurar o xorg
<sandrossv> de boa
<maraujo_3> qual a config?
<maraujo_3> da uma dica
<maraujo_3> pq fica um monte de janela abrindo na barra embaixo
<maraujo_3> aconteceu contigo?
<sandrossv> não
<Patricia> maraujo_3 sudo killall Xorg
<sandrossv> Se fica abrindo um onte de janela não acho q o problema seja com a placa de video
<sandrossv> monte*
<maraujo_3> cara isso nao aparecia
<maraujo_3> depois q instalei o driver nviidia ficou assim
<maraujo_3> como pastas ou alertas se duplicando
<Patricia> maraujo_3 tenta logo ali, e veja :S
<Patricia> eai?
<maraujo_3> parou o x
<maraujo_3> mas qdo logei
<maraujo_3> mesma coisa
<Patricia> maraujo_3 :P
<maraujo_3> :S
<Patricia> :O
<maraujo_3> hauhauhauhauhuah
<sandrossv> really ?
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> vontade de morder a placa
<Patricia> legal,
<sandrossv> ja tento reinicia? xD
<Patricia> tah entao nao adiantou
<Patricia> mmm volta as pasta com o nome q erra :)
<maraujo_3> ja sim
<Patricia> sandrossv ele reiniciou o x :P
<maraujo_3> como?
<maraujo_3> O
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> ja to tonto
<Patricia> maraujo_3 :S
<Patricia> do mesmo modo que mudou
<sandrossv> killall Xorg = matar o Xorg
<maraujo_3> vm?
 * Patricia joga o cd do kubuntu
<maraujo_3> nao tenho
<Patricia> sandrossv, sudo killall Xorg
<maraujo_3> so do ubuntu
<Patricia> maraujo_3 mv
<maraujo_3> fiz isso
<maraujo_3> qdo entrei
<maraujo_3> mesma coisa
<Patricia> ele demorou para entrar?
<ebm> maraujo, eu uso o nvidia
<Patricia> ou foi normal?
<maraujo_3> nao
<maraujo_3> tudo normal
<Patricia> :S
<maraujo_3> so essas malditas coisas
<maraujo_3> na barra
<Patricia> entao as pasta esta igual
<sandrossv> ja viu os logs ?
<Patricia> :S
<ebm> tenho o nvidia fx5200
<maraujo_3> e o processando infinito
<maraujo_3> to com a 5500
<Patricia> cria um novo usuario
<Patricia> e testa
<maraujo_3> como faz?
<Patricia> :D
<maraujo_3> pera
<Patricia> ixi agora :S
<Patricia> fica em administração
<Patricia> nao lembro o nome :s
 * Patricia kde
<sandrossv> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sandrossv> pode ta diferente ai =X
<Patricia> sandrossv mas sera q o drive faz abrir pastas sem parar :O
<ebm> nem sei se vou falar besteira, mas tenta pegar o xorg com alguem da mesma placa que a sua
<sandrossv> ta, calma ae, qual é o problema afinal ?
<maraujo_3> alguem com uma 5500 no recinto
<Patricia> XD
<maraujo_3> levanta a mao
<maraujo_3> essas coisas q parecem pastas
<maraujo_3> ficam se duplicando
<maraujo_3> o micro fica processando
<maraujo_3> nao consigo usar o direito do mouse
<ebm> então velho, procura na net, quando eu estava om problema na nvidia, fiz uma busca assim ....... nvidia fx5200 xorg.conf
<maraujo_3> e nem navegar pelas pastas
<sandrossv> o.o
<ebm> ae tinha um maluquinho que colocou o xorg dele ...........ae só copiei e colei no meu e já era
<sandrossv> td isso pro causa do driver da nvidia ?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o&feature=recentlik
<vitorlobo> =D
<Patricia> vitorlobo, net lenta :S
<maraujo_3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532690/
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta brabo hein? esqueceu senha do root, net leneta
<vitorlobo> *lenta
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> pouxa gente minha filha ta tao linda
<maraujo_3> abrindo o gimp tao rapido
<maraujo_3> os efeitos do compiz
<maraujo_3> so com esse bug
<maraujo_3> ajuda eo :S
<Patricia> vitorlobo pra melhorar, removi uma coisa q nem lembro mais o nome
<Patricia> srrssr
<Pskol> ninguem eh perfeito
<crimeboy> maraujo_3: se vc tirar o compiz ela fica mais rapida
<maraujo_3> tudo bem crime
<maraujo_3> ja tentei
<maraujo_3> mas nao para essas coisas se replicando aqui
<Patricia> Pskol :P apenas o ubuntu perfeito
<Pskol> esse q eh defeituoso
<crimeboy> Patricia nao gosta de .deb
<Patricia> crimeboy eu nao
<Patricia> Pskol rsrsrs
<Pskol> @@
<crimeboy> sabe de onde vem a ext .deb?
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> ei povo
<maraujo_3> alguem leu o paste?
<maraujo_3> melhor o peste do paste
<maraujo_3> kkk
<Patricia> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=de+onde+vem+a+ext+.deb%3F
<Patricia> :)
<crimeboy> Debra-
<Patricia> :P
<crimeboy> esposa do Ian Murdock
<maraujo_3> vou pra macumba
<crimeboy> o cara q fez o Deb Ian
<crimeboy> tb vou fazer uma distro como prova de amor
 * Patricia achou isso besta d mais :S
<Pskol> faz o Crime OS
<maraujo_3> boa noite gente vou indo
<crimeboy> Pskol: assim que eu arrumar um emprego melhor
<crimeboy> vou ter tempo pra "distroir"
<Pskol> baseado em deb?
<Pskol> rssssssss
<crimeboy> Pskol: no arch
<Pskol> bah
<crimeboy> o arch eh o linux mais moderno
<crimeboy> de o Mark tivesse pego o Arch como base do ubuntu e nao o Debian seria lindo
<crimeboy> mas pode deixar q eu vou fazer isso
<Pskol> credo
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =S qta rebeldia removendo as coisas q nem sabe oq é
<Patricia> vitorlobo ;O
<gbs> z_z
<Patricia> gbs, :)
<gbs> :)
<gbs> monografia round 10
<gbs> alguem define internet ae
<gbs> :P
<crimeboy> maior rede de computadores do mundo ?
<crimeboy> ;]
<gbs> embasado em algum livro ou artigo cientifico
<Pskol> vai no google
<gbs> acho legal um vídeo que o cara fala da internet
<gbs> "pára tudo, ninguem mais bloga! ninguem mais twita!"
<crimeboy> mas eh legal pq?
<maraujo_3> consegui
<maraujo_3> so ficou sem os efeitos
<maraujo_3> mas parou os pitis
<maraujo_3> mudei as cores
<maraujo_3> reduzi os milhoes
<crimeboy> maraujo_3: c quer um desktop bonitinho neh?
<vitorlobo> rapai
<vitorlobo> aqui ta assim
<vitorlobo> instalei a placa, rodou fiz backup
<vitorlobo> num mexo mais nisso
<vitorlobo> a porra q toca num problema depois q vc resolve
<crimeboy> mutio bem, vai estudar
<vitorlobo> tu fica futucando o problema depois q resolve?
<gbs> www.internetnobrasil.net
<vitorlobo> num é possivel q dê tanto problema assim
<vitorlobo> :S
<gbs> crimeboy, o cara falando que o modelo como as escolas funcionam hoje é um modelo pré-internet
<gbs> etc
<gbs> só vendo
<crimeboy> gbs: eu acompanhei o crescimento da internet no brasil, desde o tempo do teletexto passando por bbs ateh a internet de "verdade" com modems e depois a internet adsl
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> agora num habila o compiz
<crimeboy> eu ate tenho historiapra contar mas eu to com dor de cabeća
<gbs> eu tbm usei bbs em 96
<maraujo_3> será ele o grande vilao?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<gbs> conheço bem a época das bbs
<maraujo_3> crime tu eh veio viu
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> nao cheguei a isso nao
<crimeboy> em 96 eu ja usaba provedores
<gbs> tinha moh vontade de entrar naquelas que era cheio de warez
<maraujo_3> so o inicio da internet com modem
<crimeboy> com modens
<maraujo_3> qdo 52k era alta velocidade
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<crimeboy> bbs usei em 91
<crimeboy> teletexto em 88
<maraujo_3> acho q comecei em 1995 por ai
<maraujo_3> no min 93
<crimeboy> acompanhei todo o desenvolvimento do linux ateh hj
<crimeboy> tb
<gbs> linux eu comecei em 97
<crimeboy> usei o kernel 1.999
<gbs> conectiva redhat marumbi
<crimeboy> ;]
<gbs> :P
<gbs> meu primeiro kernel foi 2.012
<gbs> por aí
<crimeboy> provavelmente sou o unic que usou um kernel desses por aq
<crimeboy> eeheh
<gbs> tens quantos anos?
<peregrinator_six> Good night humans beings.
<vitorlobo> usei pc de papelão em 87 ganhei
<vitorlobo> \o/
<maraujo_3> cara
<crimeboy> 27
<licensed> por favor gente offtopic eh la no canal vizinho
<maraujo_3> cara q historia
<licensed> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<gbs> licensed, vai pra
<gbs> q t pariu
<crimeboy> heheeh
 * vitorlobo rindo
<gbs> cara, com 27, vc tem quase minha idade :+)
<gbs> usaste isso, mas era criança :P
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> bem verdade
<crimeboy> sim
<maraujo_3> achei q tu era quarentao
<maraujo_3> menino precoce
<licensed> gbs, nao sabia que voce era agressivo amigo. estou fazendo algo errado pedindo pra assuntos offtopic serem tratados no outro canal?
<gbs> licensed, está
<crimeboy> uso linux desde de guri
<gbs> eu sou a lei e a ordem deste canal
<licensed> gbs, nao me faça chamar nenhum responsavel para tomar conta aqui
<maraujo_3> Oo
<crimeboy> 18 anos de linux
<maraujo_3> eu tenho ums 18 dias
<maraujo_3> rs
<gbs> eu parei de contar quando fez 10
<gbs> devo ter 13
<gbs> 12 ;P
<gbs> qual foi a primeira distro que tu usaste, crimeboy ?
<crimeboy> slackware e red hat
<crimeboy> na epoca nao era facil conseguir
<gbs> eu bem sei :=)
<crimeboy> tinah que comprar o cd pelo correio
<gbs> eu ganhei
<gbs> de um tio que tava fazendo doutorado
<crimeboy> nao tinha revistas de linux
<gbs> na espanha
<crimeboy> ainda
<gbs> dai ele falou 'oh, o povo de computadores ta falando muito disso, testa aí'
<crimeboy> eu consegui na faculdade da minha cidade o contato
<gbs> mas isso ja era em 96~97
<crimeboy> com um cara de um provedor de acesso
<gbs> era um slackware do mal
<gbs> depois ele me arrumou um cd do conectiva
<gbs> conectiva2
<crimeboy> eu tinha ateh pouco tempo todos os cds
<crimeboy> de 1993 ateh 2000
<crimeboy> um case cheio
<gbs> uaehuae
<crimeboy> de varias distros
<crimeboy> mas eu esqueci na faculdade
<crimeboy> sumio
<gbs> nossa, q merda
<crimeboy> peća de museo
<gbs> eu tentei fazer isso com os cds do ubuntu
<gbs> mas achei q nao valia a pena
<crimeboy> tinha os cds da red hat tudo com cover impresso
<gbs> e comecei a usar e doar
<crimeboy> bem bonitos
<crimeboy> distros mortas como corel linux
<gbs> cara, eu usei isso auehauehu
<gbs> era bem lento :=)
<crimeboy> distros de fundo de quintal
<gbs> no meu pc
<gbs> agora um que eu curtia
<gbs> foi o Caldera Open Linux
<gbs> pena q depois a Caldera ferrou com o nome dela na comunidade
<vitorlobo> ae cambada de desocupado
<vitorlobo> saca so q legal
<vitorlobo> http://infog.casoft.info/?p=960
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> bem legal issae
<vitorlobo> Patricia: da um look ae
<vitorlobo> talvez vc curta se vc usa issae
<crimeboy> nao entrem que eh virus
 * vitorlobo rindo
<crimeboy> o navegador travou aq e ta abrindo um monte de janelinha
<crimeboy> :Z
<Patricia> vitorlobo abrindo
<vitorlobo> quando q é virus q a galera abre mesmo
<vitorlobo> :P
 * Patricia nao tem medo de virus
<Patricia> nao tem mais o que apagar mesmo
<vitorlobo> corajosa
<Patricia> o ubuntu ja apagou tudo kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc gosta do ubuntu?
<Patricia> sim
<crimeboy> tem a foto do piter punk!
<crimeboy> ehue
<crimeboy> Patricia: tu ja escolheu a profissao que vc quer?
<Patricia> crimeboy mmm
<Patricia> nao sei nao
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: conversei com a tamy hhj...tava chorosa....terminou com o namorado..depressiva...tomou uma breja esses dias
<vitorlobo> tenso hein
<Patricia> talvez aprender a programar e corrigir os erros do gnome
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: depois vamo toma umas
<vitorlobo> hauahuauhauh
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: vc é de onde afinal?
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: sou seu vizinho
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: vizinho da onde?
<gbs> Patricia, erros do gnome? gnome nao tem erros!
<Patricia> ;O
<crimeboy> Patricia: vc aprende C em 3 meses
<crimeboy> Patricia: c eh bom que lhe da uma liberdade danada
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> C vá nessa nao
<Patricia> da preguiça em 5 minutos :P
<vitorlobo> se tu for aprender C
<vitorlobo> vá pra C++ direto
<vitorlobo> q tu ganha mais
<gbs> =)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc estuda veramente php, ou é so enrrolação?
<crimeboy> aprender so eh mais complicado
<crimeboy> eu soh fui aprender direito mesmo na faculdade
<gbs> depende, crimeboy
<crimeboy> Patricia: mas vc ja sabe alguma linguagem?
<gbs> internet hoje muda muita as coisas
<gbs> o importante nao eh saber linguagem
<crimeboy> gbs: eh, tem ytube
<gbs> é saber quebrar os paradigmas e seus conceitos
<crimeboy> na minha epoca era soh livro
<Patricia> pera ai
<crimeboy> e gcc
<gbs> saber programar em linguagem X eh fechar suas oportunidades
<gbs> sabendo como funciona, qualquer uma que vier, entendendo as palavras reservadas e o paradigma
<vitorlobo> rpz
<gbs> vc vai conseguir usar
<vitorlobo> eu estudo muito em livro
<vitorlobo> se for contar os livros q comprei pra estudar
<gbs> único livro que comprei foi de Ruby
<vitorlobo> da umas 3,4 bíblias brincando
<gbs> porque achei uma linguagem apaixonante
<vitorlobo> sendo q ainda tem mais pela frente
<crimeboy> eu gosto de shell
<gbs> eh, eu amo shell =x
<crimeboy> programo desde crianca
<vitorlobo> http://pyscript.blogspot.com/ vai em  livros q recomendo do lado direito
<vitorlobo> eu só li uma ali até agora.....
<vitorlobo> esses livros são enormes
<vitorlobo> comprei 3 ja
<gbs> o bacana de shell
<crimeboy> shell eh terapico
<gbs> é a rapidez de usar as coisas que já tao ali
<crimeboy> ou seria terapeutico?
<gbs> eh quase aquele bilhao de classe em java ;P
<gbs> eh um grep dialog cat cut tac tr sed que não acaba mais
<gbs> sem contar no poder do awk e do xargs :=)
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: me da o contato da tmara
<vitorlobo> sai dai rapai
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: eu acho que eu tenho o consolo do tamanho que ela precisa
<vitorlobo> -.-" vc é do crime
<vitorlobo> má influencia
<kito> →deb maverick
<sizigia> [+] Pacote .deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: ela nem gosta de nerd
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: vc nem vai pegar
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: deixe de ser ganacioso
<crimeboy> se precisar eu ate torćo pro vitoria
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: deixa de ser babao cara
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhauha
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: a mina foi de consolo pra tu hj e vc nao pegou
<crimeboy> entao nao pega mais
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> se eu der uma de amigo confuso pra ela
<vitorlobo> fodel
<vitorlobo> anter ter uma mulher na amizade doq sem
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ne nao?
<vitorlobo> ^^
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: nao meche com a Patricia pq ela eh menor
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> perguntei uma coisa boba a ela
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: vc tratar ela assim q vai ficar tenso pro seu lado hein
<Patricia> uh?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: antes ter uma mulher na amizade doq sem né?
<vitorlobo> ^^
<Patricia> ixi credo vitorlobo ainda falando dessas coisas aff
<vitorlobo> Patricia: eu n, foi ele n fui eu
<vitorlobo> :S
<crimeboy> vitorlobo: aqui temos agentes da pf
<crimeboy> um ali oh o/
<crimeboy> outro ali \o
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: mas se ela me der mole ja elvis
<Patricia> vitorlobo vixi sei la :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta fazendo oq hein? fica toda perdida nas conversa
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> pvt aprender :)
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, vai dormir muleque sem noção... \o/
<peregrinator_six> :P
<g4scan> hahahab =P
<g4scan> estava com a minha gatinha :$
<vitorlobo> compartilha com nois g4scan
<vitorlobo> a gatinha
<vitorlobo> :S
<g4scan> vitorlobo, hahaha jamais
<gbs> uaheuaheu
<vitorlobo> nois nomades do irc atraz dum oasis
<g4scan> essa não tem nem como
<g4scan> :D
<vitorlobo> se essa n tem tem outras?
<vitorlobo> :O
<g4scan> claro
<g4scan> =)
<g4scan> rsrsr
<g4scan> as amigas
<g4scan> :)
<liphvf> aew galera... tudo tranquilo?
<liphvf> qual o client irc que vocês usam? to usando o empathy aagora ^^
<peregrinator_six> liphvf, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite man. :)
<crimeboy> liphvf: usamos irssi
<liphvf> boa noite ^^
<liphvf> gosto muito do empahty e pidgin
<liphvf> irssi?
<liphvf> vou da uma olhada
<crimeboy> liphvf: #irssi
<liphvf> valeu aew
<liphvf> bom galrea
<liphvf> vou ter que ir estudar
<liphvf> mas tarde falo com vocês
<liphvf> abração
<liphvf> valeu aew
<gbs> autista
<josue> bom dia
<crimeboy> olhae
<crimeboy> quando aparece uma pessoa boa
<crimeboy> e diz q vai estudar
<crimeboy> chamam de autista
<crimeboy> gbs: vai estudar tb
<peregrinator_six> josue, salve, salve!
<gbs> to fazendo minha monografia!
<josue> uou
<peregrinator_six> josue, boa noite.
<gbs> http://www.nitrd.gov/fnc/Internet_res.html
<josue> salve salve
<crimeboy> gbs: ta nada, c ta no irc
<gbs> eh q eu vou digitando no meu botzinho
<gbs> daí ele converte pra latex
<crimeboy> eu uso irc desde 94
<crimeboy> e sei
<crimeboy> que foi um dos maiores atrazos da minha vida
<g4scan> irssii = bitchx?
<gbs> vc tem a idade do meu irmão
<g4scan> ircpana
<g4scan> hahaha
<gbs> na minha vida foi WOW
<gbs> mesmo assim quero terminar a facul e voltar a jogar
<gbs> aliás
<gbs> a blizzard vai dar 3 dias de graça de starcraft2
<gbs> us.battle.net/pt/sc2freeplay/
<gbs> pra quem interessar aí
<gbs> roda no wine perfeitinho :=)
<g4scan> startcraft?
<g4scan> paia
<gbs> : (
<gbs> melhor rts do universo!
<g4scan> ts
<gbs> do decaverso!
<g4scan> sou mais call of duty
<gbs> fps eh bom também
<crimeboy> g4scan: irssi != bitchx
<crimeboy> ;]
<fserve> ele ja saiu
<crimeboy> se fudeo
<crimeboy> nao pegou a info
<fserve> yep
<Skeletal> pessoaç
<Skeletal> alguem usa vmware?
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Skeletal> Entao Patricia, eu gostaria de SALVAR o atual estado do meu sistema virtual para depois carrega-lo novamente
<Skeletal> similar a criar um ponto de restauração, manja?
<Skeletal> eu nao me lembro como fazer issso rs
<Patricia> porque o kde apresenta pacotes gtk+ gtcurve raleigh, ou seja, aplicativos, gtk rodam normal sem erros etc, e gnome nao tem para compatibilidade com kde, sera gnome ser egoista?
<Patricia> Skeletal eu uso vbox
<Skeletal> hmm entendi
<fserve> Patricia, o gtk padronizou mais que o qt
<Patricia> mmm
<fserve> o qt foi proprietário um tempo aí
<fserve> e tinha uma licensa meio weirdo
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> mas agora ja nao é mais, gnome egoista :O
<fserve> eu sinceramente patricia
<fserve> nao vejo isso
<fserve> de compatibilidade kde com gtk+
<fserve> e te provo isso, basta instalar um sistema puro
<fserve> e depois instalar o kde
<fserve> vc nao vai ter nada usando gtk
<Patricia> ele instala padrao
<fserve> e não se iluda achando que só existe gnome / gtk e kde / qt
<Patricia> querendo ou nao ele isntala
<Patricia> instala
<fserve> existe o E17/efrt
<Patricia> sim sim
<fserve> use slackware
<fserve> nao vai ter nada gtk nele
<Patricia> qual outro sistema é em qt
<fserve> te garanto :P
<fserve> o da nokia
<fserve> usado no maemo
<fserve> e no meego
<fserve> sei la o nome
<Patricia> kk
<Patricia> ^^
<fserve> http://meego.com/
<fserve> é bonitinho
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> obrigada fserve
<Patricia> ja chegou a maravilha com uma boa noticia "vai dormir agora" :S
 * Patricia boa noite ate amanah
 * Patricia *amanha
<fserve> \o
<fserve> até
<mfilipe> alguém aqui tem cadastro na saraiva.com.br?
<crimeboy> alguem usando lxde?
<peregrinator_six> crimeboy, diga ai...?! Qual a sua duvida...?!
<stargazer> peregrinator_six, e ai doido.
<pibarnas> crimeboy: usando wmfs
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: vejae no conjutno de temas do openbox
<crimeboy> se tem um AbsE
<crimeboy> e no conjunto de themas do Gtk tb
<peregrinator_six> poxa, cara pensei que fosse outra coisa tipo duvidas como velocidade dele ou outras coisas assim, ele tá no cd Slitaz, não suo como sistema instalado não... Sorry.
<peregrinator_six> *uso...
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: nao tenhop esse tipo de duvida, eu fui um dos precursores do lxde
<crimeboy> antes de se chamar lxde
<crimeboy> ;]
<peregrinator_six> parabéns. :)
<Alex-Musicman> Already received too many shipments
<Alex-Musicman> Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases. You can help us ensure the continued availability of Ubuntu CDs by
<Alex-Musicman> engraçado
<Alex-Musicman> só pedi CD uma vez q foi do Lucid
<Alex-Musicman> e agora diz q eu ja fiz pedidos de várias versões
<Alex-Musicman> e q não posso fazer mais
<Alex-Musicman> alguém tb tá com esse problema com a shipit?
<peregrinator_six> não pedi o meu ubuntu 10.10 não, só o 10.04, o ubuntu 10.10 eu "piratie"i mesmo... :P
<josue> Uma sessão de conversa musical foi requisitada. Favor clicar no ícone da conversa musical para aceitá-la.
<crimeboy> oe
<josue> fui
<licensed> peregrinator_six, seu pirateador
<licensed> alguem conhece alguma placa de tv digital que funcione no linux sem problemas?
<g4scan> buh
<g4scan> fserve,
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, vai dormir que seu mal é sono rapaz... :P
<g4scan> nao tenho sono
<g4scan> ;\
<peregrinator_six> não disse.... :P
<g4scan> semana de prova fico ancioso
<peregrinator_six> esqueceu de tomar o gadernal de novo né menino...?! rsrsrsrsrs
<g4scan> eu parei de tomar
<g4scan> haha
<fserve> cursa o que, g4scan ?
<peregrinator_six> ah, então tá explicado... 0o
<peregrinator_six> :P
<g4scan> sistemas de informação
<g4scan> fserve, ja usou o gbs?
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrs... :p
<g4scan> responde demonho
<g4scan> uaihsausa
<fserve> usou o que?
<g4scan> fserve, crack
<fserve> n
<g4scan> rsrsr
<fserve> sou contra pirataria
<g4scan> fserve, seu nick é gbs
<g4scan> certo?
<fserve> s
<g4scan> pq gbs?
<fserve> na verdade
<g4scan> gnome slack build?
<fserve> meu nick eh fserve
<g4scan> hm
<fserve> gbs eh sigla do meu nick
<g4scan> entendi
<g4scan> gay biba sincera ?
<g4scan> rsrsr
<g4scan> zueira
<g4scan> =)
<peregrinator_six> eita a falta que um gadernal faz num organismo totalmente dependente dele... 0o
<fserve> gbs eh sigla do meu nome*
<g4scan> a pdc
<g4scan> fserve, que distro vc usa?
<fserve> windows
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> rwindows
<g4scan> rsrs
<Ayrton> g4scan, termos pejorativos não são adequados neste canal
<rodd> opa
<rodd> alguem ai recomenda algum FPS moderno pro ubuntu?
<ffr76> bom dia mundo ;>)
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Romil> bom dia
<Patricia> bom dia
<dolar> alguem sabe como faço para mandar uma menssagem do servidor linux para os terminais windows logados???
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ssh?
<Patricia> bbem
<Patricia> pelo rd?
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> msg pc sua msgs
<Patricia> vou tomar cafe pc = o nome do usuario
<Patricia> msg = comando
<Patricia> volto ja
<Pskol> Patricia,
<Pskol> Patricia, oie
<Pskol> Patricia, Simplejson instalado no srv.
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> oi Pskol :D oba, ja vou reorganizar, e colocar o modulo :D, tava la conversando com o pai :S "simples quando eu tinha 14 anos, tentava usar um computador, nas melhor hora, tinha q sair para ir a igreja, comecei a viver, quando eu corri do antro" :O
<Patricia> vlw Pskol e obrigada
<Patricia> Pskol, 3: Inicialização de Protocolo |> Erro: Não foi possível ler do socket: Conexão fechada pela outra ponta  :O
<Patricia> usando gftp
<Patricia> liga nao
<Patricia> meu provedor bloqueou :O
<Patricia> :S "olha moça, eu comecei atrabalhar hj, nao sei como faz isso nao,isso so com o nivaldo"  :S
<Pskol> Patricia, o q ta tentando faze ai? rsrsr
<Patricia> ssh: connect to host XXXXXXXXXX port XXXXXXX: Connection timed out
<Patricia> :S
<Pskol> hmm
<SuBmUnDo> arquivos *.xlsx sao do calc do broffice?
<Patricia> :S e ela afff tinha q me chamar de senhora :) status Pskol
<Pskol> kkkkkkkk
<Patricia> SuBmUnDo nao sei te dizer :S
<Pskol> SuBmUnDo, é so MICROSOFT OFFICE 2007
<SuBmUnDo> é uma questao de concurso q tem aqui
<Pskol> EXCEL 2007
<SuBmUnDo> *.doc do impress
<SuBmUnDo> ?
<Patricia> cade gbs :S ele nao disse q tinha "AUTO AVALIAÇÃO" "1 - Veja como você está. O que faz o seguinte programa? " :S
<Patricia> volto depois vou na medica :S :( to doente aff
<dolar> Patricia,oi desculpe voltei agora do trampo, o que e rd??
<dolar> alguem sabe como faço para mandar uma menssagem do servidor linux para os terminais windows logados???
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> IMPRIMI MINHA APOSTILA GBS DEU DOIS DEDOS DE GROSSURA :O JA QUERO DESISTIR :P
<Patricia> :S cade gbs
<Patricia> Pskol, ocupado?
<Pskol> Patricia, ocupado eh meu apelido aki
<Pskol> rs
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Pskol, é so abrir uma pagina entrar na pasta, e colar com um nome.py
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> faz isso?
<Pskol> Patricia, mas diz ai
<Pskol> manda ai
<Patricia> tah pera pera
<Patricia> Pskol, entra la no diretorio padrao e ve se nao tem um arquivo search.py
<Pskol> que diretorio padrao
<Pskol> ?
<Patricia>  pat
<Patricia> rrs
<Patricia> achei aki
<Patricia> pere upar
<Patricia> melhor vou te ajudar, compactar e vc pega pelo wget
<Pskol> ?
<Pskol> DIZ QUAL ARQUIVO QUAL CAMINHO Q EU PEGO
<Patricia> pvt :), segredos nucleares :O
<Pskol> /home/pat/
<peregrinator_six> Good afternoon humans beings.
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<g4scan> Boa Tarde!
<alinef> Boa :D g4scan
<Patricia> jesuis que net :S
<Patricia> bom dia peregrinator_six g4scan
<Patricia> alinef, ja di hj para vc :)
<alinef> né Patricia :D
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia Patricia alinef e g4scan :)
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> alinef ;***
<peregrinator_six> ops, boa tarde Patricia alinef e g4scan :)
<Patricia> ^^
<alinef> boa tarde peregrinator_six :D
<Patricia> idem
<Patricia> srrs
<peregrinator_six> alinef, vai me responder não menina...?!
<peregrinator_six> alinef, acho baum, hum... :P
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> :O
<alinef> já tinha respondido tá u.u
<Patricia> bem, 11:40 vou indo, bjs, hj a aula vai ser boa, nao vou estudar nada, vou ler minha apostila de "C" :D
<Patricia> bjokas alinef
<Patricia> bjs all
<Patricia> ate peregrinator_six
<alinef> ok, vai lá :)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa tarde manicha! :)
<alinef> E eu vou saindo porque minha 1G tá foda
<g4scan> ainda bem que a minha é discada
<g4scan> nao tem esse problema
<g4scan> :x
<alinef> Boa Tarde, peregrinator_six  :)
<alinef> boa tarde pra ti também g4scan :D
<alinef> Fui :D
<g4scan> boa alinef
<g4scan> heee
<peregrinator_six> alinef, boa tarde gostosa! :D
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, larga mão de ser mentiroso cabra, net discada vc...!? o0
<g4scan> esta alinef é a aline que tem alguns a artigos no vivaolinux?
<g4scan> peregrinator_six,  sim =x
<g4scan> hahauah
<g4scan> modem hsp56amr
<g4scan> ligado no orelhao
<g4scan> em frente de casa aqui
<g4scan> kkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, manda o link pra eu ver se é ela...
<g4scan> =P
<g4scan> deixa eu ver
<g4scan> aqui
<g4scan> aline freitas peregrinator_six ?
<g4scan> agora tem um monte de aline la
<g4scan> tem uma la que é linda
<g4scan> ;x
 * jordan__ is back (gone 05:29:12)
<g4scan> falando nele peregrinator_six
<g4scan> ele nai
<liphvf> olâ galera
<liphvf> tudo tranquilo?
<liphvf> eu gostaria de saber qual a diferença entre o openoffice e o broffice?
<peregrinator_six> liphvf, boa tarde man. http://www.broffice.org/broo/?q=faq_principal
<peregrinator_six> liphvf, http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/openoffice-x-broffice/584004
<peregrinator_six> liphvf, http://www.baixaki.com.br/tira-duvidas/19181
<liphvf> valeu valeu
<liphvf> tirei todas as dúvida
<liphvf> obrigadão mesmo
<leleobhz> Tarde pessoal!
<rickwap> monarquista blz
<Monarquista> boa tarde.
<rickwap> usas kde monarquista?
<Monarquista> não, GNOME
<Monarquista> Ubuntu
<rickwap> to instalando kde agora
<rickwap> tem vantagens?
<Monarquista> sim, o amarok e o k3b são ótimos aplicativos dele!
<Monarquista> rickwap, prefiro isso aqui ó... http://www.filipo_tardim.oi.com.br/HydroxygenUbuntu.pdf
<rickwap> esdeixa olhar
<rickwap> minha net quando esta a faser downloada ffs e lenta k so vendo
<Monarquista> rickwap, http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/gnome-kde/823653/
<rickwap> excelente arquivo monarquista
<Monarquista> arquivo...?!
<rickwap> sim o primeiro em pdf
<Monarquista> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...
<rickwap> todos dizem que o kde tem um optimo visual
<g4scan> optimo
<g4scan> :]
<DarwinBD> ola
<rickwap> esta na hora de testar isso
<Monarquista> o visual do KDE 4 é um espetaculo mesmo...
<Monarquista> DarwinBD, boa tarde.
<rickwap> porem o kde requer uma boa maquina ou seja algums suprimentos a mais enquanto que o gnone ja e maiis levinho
<rickwap> ola darwinbd
<Monarquista> eu tenho o Kubuntu 10.04 aqui e é lindo (apesar de não ser o melhor KDE 4 pra ser usado pelo user final...)!
<g4scan> porem
<g4scan> KDElefante
<g4scan> pesadao
<g4scan> ;~
<Monarquista> g4scan, por isso prefiro isso... http://www.filipo_tardim.oi.com.br/HydroxygenUbuntu.pdf
<rickwap> eu tambem tenho o 10.04 e estou instalando o ked para ver, como ele e e testar as mill maravilhas que todos dizem
<g4scan> ele tem bastante recurso
<g4scan> aqui ele usa em cerca
<g4scan> de 800mb de ram
<g4scan> com meus aplicativos
<rickwap> hii acho que vou ter que fazer um uplod da minha mamoria ram de 2gb para 4gb
<Monarquista> rickwap, todos mesno eu, pois só acho ele muito bonito e alguns aplicativo dele são os melhores do open source, mas nada além disso...!
<Monarquista> *menos...
<natsha> boa tarde a todos
<rickwap> entendi
<rickwap> boa tarde natsha
<Monarquista> natsha, boa tarde.
<DarwinBD> ola rickwap
<DarwinBD> ola Monarquista
<rickwap> Mornaquista ja usaste kde?
<g4scan> agora msmo tirei o kde kkkk pra nao usar xfce instalei o gnome
<natsha> oie leleobhz!!!!!!!!
<rickwap> pq g4scan
<kalvinno> problemas com evolution
<kalvinno> alguém pra ajudar?
<g4scan> ricktl, gnome ta usando 1,5% de memoria que o kde usava
<g4scan> rsrs
<Monarquista> rickwap, já sim, no Kurumin
<rickwap> e quanto de memoria vc tem g4scan
<GeekZen> boa tarde galera
<g4scan> ricktl, 3gb
<Monarquista> GeekZen, boa tarde.
<kalvinno> alguém sabe ou usa Claws - mail?
<rickwap> ha o problema do kde so esta na memoria usada
<GeekZen> :)
<rickwap> boa tarde
<rickwap> rickwap g4scan:D
<Monarquista> kalvinno, sorry, eu não...
<Monarquista> g4scan, o o resultado do .pdf que lhe mandei man... http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/1240208559.figura14.png
<kalvinno>  Monarquista vlw... não conseegui fazer o evolution continuar baixando, kmail não envia... e o claws... ninguém sabe srsrs
<g4scan> Monarquista, qual plugin é aquele
<g4scan> que cria aquela camada transparente
<g4scan> com as pastas dentro
<g4scan> ?
<g4scan> cola no pvt
<kalvinno> to quase é desestindo desse lance de gerenciar email no netbook offline
<kalvinno> o Thundeer tb parou de baixar a certa altura...
<Monarquista> kalvinno, vc precisa tanto disso man...?!
<rickwap> kalvino nao desiste, continua que iras conseguir, as coisas mais dificeis sao as melhor
<kalvinno> Monarquista, as vezes... é interessante quanto to fora de casa poder ler e responder emails.. sem net... daí quanto chego em casa só conectar e tal.... tendeu?
<kalvinno> talvez seja por usar hotmail
<Monarquista> cara, ue não recebo tantos e-mail quanto vc e tá funcionando o Evolution aqui...
<kalvinno> será que se eu direcionar isso (emails do HOT)  pra outra conta, tipo Gmail daria mais certo?
<Monarquista> mas tenho mais de 3 meses usando ele e sabe quantos e-mail eu tenho lá...?!
<Monarquista> menos de 50... :P :D
<kalvinno> o lance é que eu tenho muito.. desde 2006
<kalvinno> quase 10000
<kalvinno> eu deveria apagar pelo menos a metade....
<kalvinno> rssrs
<kalvinno> rickwap, qual gerenciado vc usa?
<kalvinno> o q vcs acham da idéia de eu direcionar meus emails do HOT pra Gmail ou yahoo ou R7, ou Oi sei la...
<rickwap> hotmail. mais vou mudar pois estou a construir um site e la tem a opcao de criares um gerenciador pessoal
<kalvinno> ?
<kalvinno> rickwap, perguntei se tu usa evolution, thunderbird ou outro asssim?
<Monarquista> kalvinno, R7 seria Recosrd &...?!
<Monarquista> *Record 7...
<rickwap> ha ok desculpa
<kalvinno> é  eu abri um email do R7 mas nem mexi nele ainda...
<kalvinno> nem sei se é bom
<Monarquista> legal, não sabia que eles tinahm e-mail...
<Monarquista> vou fazer...
<kalvinno> abri só pra garantir o Nick rsrsrs
<kalvinno> parece q lá no R7 são 10Gb de armazenamento
<Monarquista> nem ligo não kvou usar nem 1% disso ai...
<Monarquista> *vou...
<rickwap> Pessoal volto ja vou testar o kde
<natsha> oie  uma ajudazinha por favor?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<natsha> o adobe flash player fica travando e dando uma mensagem assim se é para anular o script sim ou não e dp outra mensagem forçar a a saida
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<kalvinno> eu não sei nada.. me perdoe por isso
<kalvinno> novatíssimo em LINUX
<natsha> tudo bem
<natsha> eu tambem não sei nada
<natsha> quero aprender
<Monarquista> natsha, vc ainda tá com o UE 2.7...!?
<natsha> sim
<natsha> não formatei
<Monarquista> mas esse probleam ai só acontece quando...?!
<kalvinno> Sr_Linux, podes me ajudar quanto a gerenciador de emails, tipo evolutiou ou outro?
<natsha>  quando eu estou jogando
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde! Podes ajudar o man aqui com o problema de gerenciadores de e-mail man...?!
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, podes me ajudar?
<EduardeCalibal> Qual programa?
<kalvinno> gente.. eu tenho que instalar algum antivirus no Linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Não precisa, mas pode ter um para verificar os e-mails, se quiser...
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, eu comecei pelo evolution... baixou e parou em determinado ponto alegando email grande demais
<kalvinno> enviar ele envia
<kalvinno> daí tentei thunder.. mesmo probis
<kalvinno> fui pro kmail... baixou tudo.. só não ta enviando...
<kalvinno> tenho muitos emails.. desde 2006
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Mas o evolution é um programa para envio de emails né?
<kalvinno> serviço "Hotmail"
<EduardeCalibal> E essa mensagem de "mensagem grande" vem do servidor.
<EduardeCalibal> O teu servidor deve ter limite de tamanho para as mensagens.
<EduardeCalibal> Provavelmente é o problema.
<kalvinno> vem do evolution... deixa eu tentar de novo e transcrever o problema como ele realmente aparece, minutin
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, depois se pode ver se ajuda a natsha é que o flash dela tá conflitando quando ela joga... :) Muito obrigado pela sua presteza em pelo menos tentar e por vezes ( e não poucas ) nos ajudar man! :D
<kalvinno> só pra terminar a história.. instalei o claws.. e não to sabendo configuar rsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Flash é meio loteria mesmo.  Aqui o meu esta meia boca também.  Melhor usar o instalador da Adobe.
<natsha> monarquista ! por favor como desinstalo o adobe e instalo de novo  é pelo synaptic
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo o thunderbird.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser natsha.
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo se usou o instalador do fabricante...
<Monarquista> natsha, espera ver se o EduardeCalibal poderá lhe ajudar tá bem...!? ;)
<natsha>  e'o que eu vou fazer  obrigada
<natsha> valeu monarquista obrigada
<EduardeCalibal> Monarquista, pega o instalador da internet e instrui ela como proceder para remover e reinstalar.  Simples assim, o que pode faltar depois é a questão dos links simbólicos para os plugins.
<Monarquista> natsha,
<Romil> boa tarde
<EduardeCalibal> Pode simplesmente apontar para o simbólico correto e tudo volta a funcionar.
<kalvinno> eu (no evolution) fiz pastas por ano, movi pra la os emails..mas não adiantou...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não dou sorte mesmo com ele.
<Monarquista> Romil, \o/
<natsha>  oi,
<Monarquista> salve, salve mano querido! :d
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, tenta mandar um e-mail com nada.  Só para testar.
<Romil> hehehe. salve
<Monarquista> natsha, deixa eu lhe dar uma coisa que tem a ver com o seu sistema...
<natsha> sim
<Monarquista> natsha,  lhe ajudar bastante...
<natsha> sim
<Monarquista> natsha, testa ai e ve se o link tá funcionando... http://opiratadigital.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.pdf
<Monarquista> Romil, valeu pela dica do tema, ficou quase igual mesmo... :)
<Monarquista> natsha, tá legal o link...?!
<natsha> não
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, se o e-mail vazio for enviado o teu servidor esta limitando o tamanho das mensagens, se for isso, na própria mensagem de erro já vem o tamanho limite informado.
<Romil> Monarquista, quase igual? faltou o que?
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, pode ver se no teu navegador consegue ver o flash nos complementos.
<Monarquista> os icons!
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver com o about:plugins.
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, sim.. enviado com sucesso
<Romil> Monarquista, ah sim, mas isso é o de menos.
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, isso é muito sofisticado pra ela, é nova no Linux...
<natsha> como faço isso
<EduardeCalibal> No endereço o navegador, coloca isso apenas:
<Monarquista> Romil, pra ficar 100% não é não, né mesmo...?! :)
<EduardeCalibal> about:plugins
<Romil> Monarquista, eu me contento com os 90%
<EduardeCalibal> Na página que vai carregar faz uma busca por:
<EduardeCalibal> flash
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, qual é a minha solução? Migrar pro THUNDER?
<Monarquista> eu também man e seu eu quiser os icons é só pegar do meu cd do ubuntu 10.10 aqui... :P
<EduardeCalibal> Se encontrar ele lá ve para mim a parte que esta escrito a versão.
<Monarquista> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHA
<EduardeCalibal> kalvinno, o teu problema não faz parte do programa que usa, esta no servidor que usa.  Basta mandar mensagens pequenas dentro do limite do servidor.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o limite do Hotmail é de 5MB.
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, no kmail... conseguiu baixar tudo...não parou em email algum
<kalvinno> só não consigo enviar....
<EduardeCalibal> Esta tendo erros para envio ou para remessa?
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, os servidores limitam o tamanho das mensagens enviadas e não das recebidas.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, no evolution e thunder para receber emails no computador.. no kmail eu recebo só não envio...
<EduardeCalibal> Com esse limite no servidor, se for o caso, não importa o programa que for usar vai esbarrar nele.
<kalvinno> eu kero usar um único apenas... só pra poder ler e responder emails off line
<Monarquista> natsha,
<EduardeCalibal> Eu uso apenas o Thunderbird, mas ai é questão de gosto.
<kalvinno> vou fzer o seguinte
<kalvinno> desinstalar kmail, evolution e claws
<kalvinno> depois vejo com vcs onde devo apagar tudo
<natsha> qual plugins vc quer
<natsha> oi
<kalvinno> e vou intalar o thunder e tentar dele....
<Monarquista> antes de sair vc me chama tá bem...?!
<kalvinno> saio de cena um poukinho pra isso.. depois volto a incomodar
<eduardo> Alguém aqui instala um ubuntu de 6 em 6 meses?
<Monarquista> natsha, antes de sair do canal vc me chama...
<Monarquista> eduardo pra que isso...?!
<kalvinno> e desde já, obrigado EduardeCalibal e Monarquista
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  Tenho serviço para tocar.  Até mais.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> kalvinno, espro que vc tenha sucesso! :)
<eduardo> Monarquista: Para utilizar a distro mais estável sempre
<Monarquista> que nada, usa atualização e tã muito baum... :D
<Romil> eduardo, e desde quando a versao recem lançada é a mais estavel?
<kalvinno> Monarquista, vlw.. e só mais duas perguntas...  no ruindos.. tinha o CClean e antivirus... no linux usamos algo parecido?
<Monarquista> Romil, o Ubuntu 10.10 apresentou um monte de problemas com aquecimento de cpu, sabia disso...?!
<Monarquista> eduardo,  o Ubuntu 10.10 apresentou um monte de problemas com aquecimento de cpu, sabia disso...?!
<kalvinno> Monarquista, e pelo jeito fiz burrice instalando ubuntu 10 rsrsr
<eduardo> Romil: concordo
<eduardo> qual a distro que estao usando
<eduardo> ?
<Monarquista> kalvinno, tem cclener pra linux também...
<eduardo> Monarquista: sim, eu mesmo efetuei os testes
<eduardo> Romil: vc esta na 10.04?
<Monarquista> eduardo, Ubuntu 10.04.1 e vou colocar o Super S.O. 10.04.1 64 Bits está semana ainda! :D
<Romil> eduardo, sim, 10.04
<eduardo> Romil: vc ira trocar quando sair a 12.04 correto?
<natsha>  Monarquista!!!!eu achei o que vc pediu os complementos tem um monte de plugins instalados
<kalvinno> pergunta de burro, 64Bits tem que ser micro próprio pra issso?
<Romil> sim, so vou trocar quando sair a proxima lts, e nao vai ser logo que sair nao.
<Romil> de burro mesmo. hehehehee
<Monarquista> kalvinno, cpu 64 bits!
<Romil> desculpa, nao resisti a tentação
<kalvinno> fica a vontade...não se pode perder a piada rsrsrs
<natsha> monarquista
<Romil> kalvinno, precisa ter o processador com suporte a instruçoes 64bits
<Monarquista> natsha, não sou eu não, é o EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<natsha> ta bom desculpe
<eduardo> Romil: quantos gb vc utiliza no / romil?
<EduardeCalibal> Ieu é ieu e ocê é ocê.
<natsha> tudo bem
<natsha> como  faço
<Romil> eduardo, ta com 38gb porque nao uso home separada.
<eduardo> se usasse home deixaria quanto?
<Romil> com a home separada usaria no maximo 10gb
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, como faço para?
<Romil> e olha que é muito
<Monarquista> eduardo, ainda nesta saga do /raiz man...!? :S
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, vc disse a ela pra ver sobre os firefox, lembra não...?!
<eduardo> Monarquista: Estou vendo o que melhor se adequa
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.  Sim, para acessar o endereço about:plugins para ver a versão que o firefox tem do complemento em uso.
<eduardo> Monarquista: tipo se troco de sistema de 6 em 6 meses entao devo deixar o raiz com 10 gb
<Monarquista> eduardo, caramba man, pensei que já tive-se arrumado isso ai...
<rickwap> Ae pessoal kde e irado:D
<natsha> sobre o adobe flash player que fica travando  tudo quando jogo
<Monarquista> eduardo, pra que trocar de seis em seis man...?!
<eduardo> Monarquista: mas se utilizar versoes LTS quantos gb seria necessario ate o proximo lts?
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, estou no gerenciador synaptic, acho que removi com sucesso os evolution, kmail e claws... agora vou instalar o thunderbird, mas o que marco para instalação?
<Romil> eduardo, nem sempre da certo instalar deixando a home
<Romil> eduardo, o motivo é que as configuraçoes do usuario ficam todas nela
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o thunderbird apenas, se quer só o cliente de email.
<Monarquista> eduardo, deixa 10 cara, pra que mais que isso...
<rickwap> pessoal pesso o site de upload de imagens?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu deixo isso para o meu /
<kalvinno> pq aparece um monte de coisas com thunderbird e mais algo escrito na frente
<Romil> imagina se o sistema novo der alguma zebra devido essas configs
<eduardo> Romil: eu uso home separada somente para dar menos trabalho na hora de mudar de distro
<Monarquista> rickwap, 0o
<eduardo> Romil: as configuracoes de usuarios eu sempre faco novamente
<kalvinno> vai precisar algum plugin tb ou algo do tipo?
<eduardo> e nao levo muito tempo para fazer isso
<Romil> humm
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui fiz assim 25GB / e 175GB /home.
<rickwap> <Monarquista passa ai o site de upload de imagens
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que fosse 10 mas 10GB é o que tenho livre agora...
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, acessa o endereço about:plugins
<EduardeCalibal> Depois busca o flash na lsita.
<EduardeCalibal> lista.
<Monarquista> rickwap, http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/
<rickwap> valeu <Monarquista
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, pra que ser as outras opções a serem marcadas?
<eduardo> Romil: A maioria do pessoal aqui do irc utiliza LTS?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei que opções seriam...
<Romil> muita agua vai rolar ate sair a proxima lts do ubuntu, daqui pra la vamos ver como vai estar o desktop, se fizerem td que estao planejando, tido uso do unity como padrao sem deixar alternativa, acho que vou migrar pro debian
<Monarquista> eduardo, vc tá muito confuso rapaz...
<EduardeCalibal> Mais um para o sistema raiz...  :D
<natsha> ja abri o end que vc me deu que faço agora
<EduardeCalibal> Busca por flash ai.
<Monarquista> Romil, apoiado, já tava pensando nisso a uns 3 meses atrás...
<EduardeCalibal> Se encontrar passa a versão que esta junto.
<EduardeCalibal> Logo abaixo.
<eduardo> Monarquista: na verdade nao estou so queria saber o que seria melhor eu trocar o sistema de 6 em 6 meses ou utilizar distros LTS
<EduardeCalibal> eduardo, melhor instalar um sistema e ir pegando os macetes para reparar e atualizar coisa a coisa.
<Romil> Monarquista, e aquela historia que vao trocar o x por outro sistema grafico? esqueci o nome
<EduardeCalibal> Se ficar trocando não se acostuma com o sistema.
<eduardo> Romil: gnome-shell
<eduardo> ?
<Romil> nao
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, encontrou?
<Romil> é algo sobre o xorg
<Romil> esqueci o nome
<EduardeCalibal> bonito-xorg.
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/82CapturaEcra.png
<rickwap> monarquista olha ae
<natsha> qual vc quer
<Monarquista> Woland Romil
<natsha> achei
<EduardeCalibal> Manda a versão.
<Romil> isso
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, idependente da versão que tem ai a instalação pela adobe que costumo utilizar aqui é assim.  Vou na página.
<EduardeCalibal> http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/
<EduardeCalibal> Copio o deb e instalo.
<natsha> shockwave flash 10.1 r102
<EduardeCalibal> r102, acho que é mais nova que a minha.
<Romil> eduardo, eu vejo essas versoes que saem a cada 6 meses como versoes de testes da LTS. tipo, lançam novas funçoes que vao sendo testadas pelos usuarios pra que na LTS ja estejam estaveis. mais ou menos como a red hat faz com o fedora que é uma especie de laboratorio pros programas que mais tarde vao pro red hat que é a versao paga da distro
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a página que vem travando ai?
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, thunderbird- aí vem na frente dbg as outras nome e -dev, -gnome-suport, - gnome-suport-dbg, - locale-af,  e  outro vários que parecem ser liguaguem pois tem té  -pt-br, mais outras..
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa apenas do locale pt-br
<EduardeCalibal> Além das dependências.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o thunderbird-l10n-pt-br
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, dependências são oq? as primeiras?
<EduardeCalibal> Dependências são as que se ele adiciona automáticamente quando adicionar o thunderbird.
<natsha> Eduardo o que fço
<EduardeCalibal> Flash não é o meu forte.  Manda a página que quero testar aqui.
<kalvinno> dbg, dev, gnome suport...não preciso marcar não né?
<EduardeCalibal> Se ele não marcou não precisa.
<Monarquista> natsha, http://www.4shared.com/get/6V84nyv_/Ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.html
<EduardeCalibal> O gnome suport pode querer, se usa gnome.
<kalvinno> vlw..to indo la
<kalvinno> ixe.. que é gnome?
<EduardeCalibal> gerenciador gráfico.
<Romil> Monarquista, lembri o nome, é wayland
<Monarquista> Romil, isso ai.
<kalvinno> sou cru de tudo.. perdão por tanta pergunta
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos, tem um menu superior, o terceiro, esta escrito sistema, dentro dele tem uma opção, sobre o gnome,  é isso?
<Monarquista> kalvinno, posso lhe presentear com um ótimo livro man...?!
<kalvinno> Monarquista, claro... só tenho a agradecer
<Monarquista> kalvinno, http://www.4shared.com/get/6V84nyv_/Ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.html
<natsha> certo monarquista o link ta bom
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, a página?
<Monarquista> natsha, ;)
<natsha> instalo ou não instalo o adobe
<EduardeCalibal> A versão do Adobe deve ser a que tem ai.
<kalvinno> EduardeCalibal, é que to usando macbuntu (cara de Aple) mas vou em sistema e dele vem 5 opções
<natsha> a pg está aberta para fazer downloand
<kalvinno> preferencias
<kalvinno> administração
<kalvinno> ajuda e suporte, sobre o gnome e sobre ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, pode fazer o download, mas acho que a versão que vai instalar deve ser menor que a que tem ai, misteriosamente...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o pessoal do Ubuntu tem pacotes próprios então as versões podem ser diferentes.
<natsha> eo que faço
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando gnome kalvinno.
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, ainda enfrento instabilidade com firefox + flash.  Não posso resolver o seu problema.
<kalvinno> isso eu não sei responder...rsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Estou afirmando.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<kalvinno> ops
<kalvinno> vlw rsrsr
<eduardo> Romil: entendi
<kalvinno> desculpe
<EduardeCalibal> natsha, o flash é problemático mas a versão nova do Firefox parece tentar resolver isso, até o beta 6, o 7 que uso agora parece que piorou...
<Monarquista> kalvinno, qual o sistema que vc tá usando ai agora...?!
<kalvinno> Monarquista, ubuntu
<kalvinno> mas como faço pra ver a versão?
<Monarquista> então é GNOME
<natsha> tudo bem mas mesmo assim obrigada
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> natsha, lei com calma sobre o livro que lhe mandei o link, vai aprender muito! :D
<kalvinno> ubuntu 10.10
<Monarquista> *leia...
<kalvinno> vi o cd q baixe e usei pr ainstalar rsrs
<natsha> obrigada  a todos  e boa tarde
<natsha> valeu monarquista vou imprimi-lo
<natsha> tchau
<Monarquista> natsha, ele serve pra o seu sistema, pois ele é o UBuntu 10.04! ;)
<natsha> que bom
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> natsha, boa tarde pra ti também!
<Monarquista> vou caçar ração, até mais tarde... :D
<rickwap> Monarquista
<Monarquista> rickwap, deixa acabar de me energizar que já falo com vc...
<rickwap> blz
<Romil> alguem aqui ja testou a versao pre-alpha do 11.04?
<Monarquista> Romil, tá louco...?! 0o Se o 11 já nem to achando que vai prestar imagina a alpha... :S
<Monarquista> rickwap, diga ai man...?!
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, boa tarde.
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, boa tarde garoto, td bem?
<Romil> Monarquista, to curioso pra saber o que vao fazer com o unity, mas acho que nessa etapa ainda nem esteja implantado no sistema
<Monarquista> ai neurose do kct.. :P
<Monarquista> não, tudo nunca está bem, é coisa de mais pra tá bem rapaz...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, tá usando o Open agora também é...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, variar as vezes faz bem....rsss
<Romil> na verdade variar sempre faz bem. hehehee
<_Augusto_> pois entao...rss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, cuidado pra não variar muito e acabar gostado de chupar picolé quente feito uns e outros por ai em man... :P
<Monarquista> AISHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUHS
<Romil> eita
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, to usando o meu ubuntu com o tema do 10.10 que o Romil me arrumou aqui, legal! Ficou quase identico a não ser pelos icons que ainda são o do lucid linx! :D
<Monarquista> Romil, vou lhe dar uma dica de wallpapers que vi ontem antes de dormir, legal ela! Instalei aqui ontem mesmo...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, eu fiz uns testes aki no fim de semana.....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, ?
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, minha cama ta cheia de distros...rsss....tem de td...rss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_, menin maluquinho...
<Monarquista> Romil, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/11/mais-wallpapers-oficiais-do-ubuntu/
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, sabe q eu descobri....rs....tenho a atualizar minha maquina...rsss
<Romil> vlw. to precisando mesmo de outros wallpapers, esses padroes do 10.04 sao feinhos
<Monarquista> Romil, gosta de anime...?!
<Romil> nao costumo ver muito
<g4scan> Romil, http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/g4scan.png
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> slack 13.1
<g4scan> com gnome
<g4scan> :D
<Romil> eita. usando gnome no slack
<Romil> esse é masoquista
<Romil> hehehehee
<g4scan> oapksopakopska
<g4scan> cara
<g4scan> kde 4
<g4scan> pesadao
<g4scan> ;\
<Monarquista> e por que não se pode usar o GNOME no slack...!
<g4scan> tem gnome slackbuild pra isso
<g4scan> xD
<Romil> pode usar sim, mas nao é bem suyportado pela distro que ja ha um bom tornou  kde padrao
<g4scan> Romil, pra ultima versao do slack ficou redondo
<g4scan> sem bugs
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> pelomenos até agora
<g4scan> instali pacote por pacote
<Monarquista> se ela se decidiu pelo kde 4 pra mim ela já é podre só por este motivo...
<Romil> nossa. instalou pacote a pacote. nao tenho paciencia pra isso
<Monarquista> tem que dar suporte a pelo menos os dois e não um dos dois... :S
<rickwap> desculpa monarquista estava a investigar o kde
<rickwap> monarquista
<g4scan> rickwap,  eae funcionou o kde?
<rickwap> cara kde e outro mundo g4scan
<Monarquista> rickwap, ?
<rickwap> vou postar ai a imagem
<g4scan> uiHIUAHua
<g4scan> x)
<rickwap> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/82CapturaEcra.png
<g4scan> personaliza ele
<g4scan> vai la no menu k
<g4scan> opções de sistema
<g4scan> escolhe uns estilos a
<g4scan> la
<g4scan> =)
<g4scan> winamp?
<g4scan> UIAHUIAHIUAHIUAHUIA
<Monarquista> rickwap,  pra dois paineis inferiores mané...?!
<rickwap> mane?
<g4scan> ele vem com 2 paineis
<g4scan> rsrs
<Monarquista> não vem não...
<leonardolaporte> Boa tarde a todos. Onde posso colocar um script para execução automática durante o boot? Já tentei colocar na pasta /etc/init.d mas não deu em nada.
<Monarquista> ele quem colocou a Docky junto do painel original... :S>
<g4scan> é 1 painel
<g4scan> e 1 parada
<g4scan> pra configurar widgets
<rickwap> ae monarquista voce me chamou de mane?
<g4scan> ele colocou o dock em cima do painel
<g4scan> aushauihsiuahsa
<Monarquista> ele tá doido...
<Monarquista> rickwap, escolha um painel rapaz, pra que dois no mesmo lugar...?!
<Monarquista> Ou melhor perguntando, pra que dois ao mesmo tempo com o mesmo fim...?!
<rickwap> monarquista isso foi logo quando instalei tinha ele la ja retirei
<Monarquista> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<rickwap> nao precisas me chamar de mane
<Monarquista> agora sim..
<Monarquista> vc é mané e eu sou noob!
<Romil> tentei usar kde, nao me acostumei
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, pronto, tá satisfeito... !?
<Romil> coisa irritante ficar pedindo senha pra acessar minha partiçao fat onde guardo meus arquivos
<Super_NOOB> VIVA A NOOBADA LINDA DO BRASIL E MUNDO! \O/
<rickwap> affs
<Romil> na pratica pra usar kde teria que instaalr um monte de coisa do gnome, synaptic é indispensavel
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, se vc não é mané não ajá como um, atualiza seu print rapa... ;)
<Romil> é. aquele ele tirou por volta das 18:00
<Romil> foi ontem?
<rickwap> nood pfv nao me chames de nomes porque ate um pombo zanga
<Romil> rickwap, ta usando office 2007?
<rickwap> to sim romil
<Super_NOOB> rickwap, de onde vc é...!?
<Romil> rickwap, calma rapaz. ta sensivel hoje ne
<rickwap> sou de poortugal mais estou a viver em mocambique
<rickwap> zona central de africa
<Super_NOOB> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah então tá... ^^
<Romil> rickwap, chic todo
<leonardolaporte> Romil, no seu /etc/fstab inclua a opção umask=0 na partição fat que deseja montar.
<Super_NOOB> leonardolaporte, boa tarde man, qual sistema tá usando ai pra uso pessoal...?!
<Romil> leonardolaporte, obrigado fi, mas nao estou usando mais o kde e no ubuntu aqui nao preciso por senha
<leonardolaporte> <Super_NOOB> Ubuntu 10.04
<leonardolaporte> <Romil> OK :)
<Romil> rickwap, ta em mocambique a trabalho?
<rickwap> nao romil minha mae e medica cirurgica e esta ca aa trabalho
<Super_NOOB> leonardolaporte, começou no Linux como e por qual Linux...?!
<leonardolaporte> <Super_NOOB> Iniciei no Linux à 2 anos e agora que to tendo tempo de mexer nele mesmo, e o motivo é por que é bem melhor e mais leve.
<Super_NOOB> leonardolaporte, ótimo que esteja dando certo pra vc man, sucesso e que dure por muitos anos! :D
<leonardolaporte> <Super_NOOB> Obrigado :)
<leonardolaporte> <Super_NOOB> Agora to curtindo mesmo é o Lubuntu.
<rickwap> romil
<Romil> ?
<rickwap> ja usaste kde
<Romil> ja tentei usar. acabo sempre voltando pro gnome. questao de gosto mesmo
<Romil> amigos, ate amanha. um forte abraço a todos
<g4scan> vish <geekSapiens> g4scan por favor nao conte a ninguem meu segredo <g4scan> que segredo? <geekSapiens> que eu sou gay <g4scan> ^^ eu nem sabia <geekSapiens> nossa é msmo pvt errado mais mano entao nao conta pra ning ja que vc descobriu
<Monarquista> natsha, gostou do livro...?!
<g4scan> :O
<Monarquista> g4scan, calunia neste pais é crime em mano! :P
<g4scan> kkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> kalvinno, e ai, o que achou do livro...?!
<rickwap> preciso de ajuda na configuracao do kde visual
<Monarquista> rickwap, deixa a Patricia chegar ai se pergunta a ela, elá é semi-profissional nisso...
<rickwap> ok
<Monarquista> rickwap, não demora muito ele tá chegando da escola...
<rickwap> que horas sao ai
<Monarquista> 16:47
<rickwap> aqui sao 20:46
<Monarquista> então pra vc ela vai chegar um pouco tarde, mas como hoje praticamente não teve aula pra ela, daqui um pouco acredito que ela já esteja chegando da escola...
<rickwap> certo
<rickwap> onde ela estuda?
<marcos> existe  alhum aplicativo pra fazer  overclock  na placa de video no linux
<marcos> ola
<marcos> te alguem ai
<rickwap> ola
<rickwap> desculpa nao posso te ajudar
<marcos> blz
<Patricia> Voltei estou retida em portugues, agora vou ter aula ate as3 ou 4 da tarde, ferrou tenho que estudar portugues :S
<Patricia> rickwap, voltei
<rickwap> paty estava a tua espera
<Patricia> Pskol, ainda nao liberaram o ssh :S
<Monarquista> rickwap, ela ai ó...
<Patricia> jesuis
<rickwap> ja vi obrigado monarquista
<Patricia> rickwap, O.o
<Patricia> rickwap o que se passa
<rickwap> ja instalei kde
<Monarquista> Patricia, agora vc entende que tem que melhorar em nessa disciplina ai linda...?! ;)
<Patricia> Monarquista :S
<Patricia> matematica 9,5 :D fisica 9,5 quimica 9,5, demais 8,5 8 por ai ;)
<Patricia> portugues :S 5,5 :s
<rickwap> todos dizem que kde e praia da paty:P
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, Patricia , rickwap vcs usam o xchat a quanto tempo?
<Patricia> rickwap rsrsrs
<Patricia> DarwinBD desde quando me conectei na freenode :)
<DarwinBD> Patricia, nossa !!
<rickwap> acho que vou fazer um tempo ja
<Monarquista> Patricia, não se preocupe, é só se dedicar com o mesmo impenho que vc se dedica pra T.I que vc não só vai melhorar nessa disciplina como vai gostar e até domina-la facil, facil! Não tenho nenhuma duvida disso, vc é muito inteligente!
<Monarquista> DarwinBD, a uns 3 meses já... :)
<Patricia> Monarquista :S
<rickwap> concordo com voce monarquista
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, Patricia , rickwap vcs sempre estao neste canal?
<Patricia> sim sempre
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> sempre
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, Patricia , rickwap bacana, vou entrar mais, pois no meu trabalho sempre surge muitas duvidas
<Monarquista> DarwinBD, vc é novo usando o Linux man...?!
<Patricia> :)
<rickwap> DarwinBD seja benvindo
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, eu uso linux faz uns 3 anos, porem nao usava o xchat muito, entrei umas 5 vezes dististas datas
<Monarquista> DarwinBD, qual Linux vc tá usando hoje em dia pra uso pessoal...?!
<DarwinBD> rickwap, obrigado
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, ubuntu 10.04 LS
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, e em casa o 10.10
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, ja usei open suse
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, biglinux, debian, etc...
<DarwinBD> Monarquista, e vc?
<rickwap> pessoal volto ja 3mit
<Monarquista> DarwinBD, http://www.4shared.com/get/6V84nyv_/Ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante.html
<Patricia> :D CONSEGUIIIIIIIIIIIIII :D
 * Patricia configurar um dns de um dominio é mais simples q portugues
<Patricia> menos de 1 minuto vc aprende
<Patricia> portugues :S
<DarwinBD> Patricia, Bind/
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> agora so esperar 30 m ou  24h para os dados se propagar :D
<Patricia> enquanto o rickwap nao aparece, :D C :D compilar e escrever o que o programa faz :D
<_Augusto_> #openSUSE-pt
<Patricia> #spam=pt
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> kkkkk
<Patricia> ¬¬ o programa nao faz nada kkkkk
<Patricia> Monarquista, vamos aprender C?
<Monarquista> agora não, to com preguiça até de limpar o meu pc que deveria ter sido feito isso ontem... :P
<Patricia> :s
<Patricia> sozinha é ruim
<rickwap> Voltei
<Monarquista> ai o rickwap ai pra vc fazer com ele...
<Patricia> rickwap, :D
<Patricia> rickwap, ja baixou o idioma?
<rickwap> To baixxando com minha internet normal paty
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> !command
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'command' not found
<Patricia> !baixar | --help
<ubottu-br> --help: Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Patricia> !baixar --help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'baixar --help' not found
<Patricia> :p
<Patricia> barna boa tarde :)
<Monarquista> DarwinBD, gostou do livro...?!
<kalvinno> Monarquista, desculpa cara..  saí e só voltei agora.. baixei e pretendo ler mais tarde..mas muito obrigado!
<kalvinno> TO saíndo agora.. só volto mais tarde.... abração a todos....
<Patricia> Monarquista, ocupado?
<Monarquista> Patricia, desculpa...
<Monarquista> diga ai...?!
<Patricia> Monarquista, o gedit abre ele, digita um "mensagem" pula 4 linhas e começa digitar o "me" ve se ele aparece uma opção para auto completar
<Monarquista> Patricia, pvvt por favor!
<Patricia> :)
<nisshh> hello
<nisshh> i have a tiny favour to ask
<Ayrton> nisshh, ask
<nisshh> Ayrton, im looking for someone to translate about 5 words from english to brazilian portuguese
<Ayrton> nisshh, ok, what you want to translate?
<nisshh> Ayrton, just these words (individual words not as a sentence): Arabic Hindi German French Spanish
<Ayrton> nictuku, (palavras individuais não são uma sentença):
<Ayrton> nisshh, (palavras individuais não são uma sentença):
<nisshh> Ayrton, not that, just the 5 words after the :
<nisshh> sorry :)
<Ayrton> nisshh, Árabe Hindi Alemão Francês Espanhol
<nisshh> Ayrton, thanks heaps :)
<Ayrton> nisshh, you welcome
<nisshh> :)
<caiocesar> Olá pessoal!
 * jordan__ is away: Away
<caiocesar> Alguem on poderia me ajudar?
<nisshh> cya
<caiocesar> Alguém está online?
<leleobhz> [16/11-18:57:04] -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-br: Total of 63 nicks [2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 61 normal, 11 away]
<leleobhz> 63 nicks online caiocesar
<leleobhz> simplesmente pergunte, nao pergunte para perguntar
<caiocesar> eu queria uma juda!
<caiocesar> ajuda
<leleobhz> novamente caiocesar
<leleobhz> simplesmente pergunte, nao pergunte para perguntar
<caiocesar> ok
<leleobhz> se alguem souber, ira responder
<Ayrton> !perguntar | caiocesar
<ubottu-br> caiocesar: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<caiocesar> Eu acabei de instalar o ubuntu no meu pc! e ele ta particionado com o windows! eu queria saber como q eu faço pra configurar para q qdo o pc ligue e aqueles 10 segundos iniciais acabem, ele entre automaticamente pelo windows 7?!
<leleobhz> vixi
<leleobhz> isso e meio temperamental
<caiocesar> como assim? nao tem como configurar?
<leleobhz> tem
<leleobhz> mas exige certa manutencao, porque voce conta pelo numero de entradas
<vitorlobo> Patricia: dia
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ops, tarde quase noite
<Patricia> vitorlobo oi :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZJaZazqwdw  veja
<vitorlobo> ce vai gostar
<Patricia> net ruim :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: mas veja mesmo assim....cê vai gostar
<Patricia> ...
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vai influenciar na sua decisão sobre oq fazer, ser no futuro
<caiocesar> mas nao existe um jeito facil nao?
<vitorlobo> caiocesar: ?
<Patricia> vitorlobo srsrrs, mas a net nao vai nao da :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: tenta ai po deixa de xororô =O o bagulho é importante
<Patricia> caiocesar o melhor é deixar aparecer a escola, pq se atualizar o kernel vai atualizar o grub se atualizar o grub vai ter q ficar repetindo toda vez
<Patricia> vitorlobo to tentando fazer outras coisas e nao vai, nao nao nao e nao
<vitorlobo> Patricia: em 2013 estimace no Brasil...ter 200 mil vagas de profissional em T.I
<Alex-Musicman> quem aí que já fez o pedido do 10.04 na shipit ta conseguindo fazer o pedido do 10.10?
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman ja pedi
<vitorlobo> Patricia: diz na reportagem que o Brasil tem uma carência absurda com profissional  bom  de T.I ...principalmente q tem fluencia no ingles
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: não vem aqui :(
<Alex-Musicman> dizem q já pedi muitas versões
<leleobhz> caiocesar: da certa mao de obra... se vc puder esperar posso ver se tem jeito mais pratico do que o que to pensando
<caiocesar> Patricia: é q eu preciso q o pc inicie direto pelo windows 7, pois todoas aqui em casa utilizam o msm! só instalei o ubuntu pra eu fazer testes!
<Alex-Musicman> sendo q só tive 1 q pedi
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman ;O
<vitorlobo> Patricia: salario inicial " de formando" em alguma área de T.I é de 4 mil........indo ao maximo de 20 ( apesar de que me custa a acreditar nisso )
<Patricia> caiocesar :) aproveita e ensina eles a usar :).
<Alex-Musicman> agora não sei se é porque há muitos pedidos e tão dando preferencia mais pra quem pediu a primeira
<caiocesar> Patricia: ihhhhh.... eles sao contra a mudanças! uhauhauhauha
<Alex-Musicman> vai mudando aos poucos
<caiocesar> lelebhz: vlz cara!  espero um pouco sim!
<Alex-Musicman> minha mãe prefere usar mais o ubuntu q windows
<Patricia> ... terás futuros
<Alex-Musicman> pq windows é mt lento
<caiocesar> leleobhz: vlz cara!  espero um pouco sim!
<Patricia> caiocesar, http://hardsoftdicas.wordpress.com/2008/02/01/configuracao-grub-dual-boot-ubuntu-windows/
<caiocesar> Alias, uma outra duvida... eu to usando o Ubuntu aqui e o cooler ta ligado direto na velocidade maxima! E isso nao acontecia no Windows! isso é normal?
<Alex-Musicman> Oo
<Alex-Musicman> da fonte ou proc?
<Patricia> caiocesar notebook
<Patricia> é
<leleobhz> caiocesar: apt-get install cpufreq-utils
<leleobhz> ops
<leleobhz> caiocesar: sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils
<caiocesar> Alex-Musicman: eu nao sei se é da fonte ou do proc mas da um giro mto alto q ta dando pra ouvir!
<leleobhz> sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand
<leleobhz> se tiver mais de um processador, faz isso 1 pra cada
<caiocesar> Patricia: é pc msm!
<Patricia> mmm
<vitorlobo> Patricia: olha oq diz aqui no modulo , material da faculdade:
<vitorlobo> “O mercado de trabalho na área de TI é carente de profissionais. A indústria de tecnologia da informação opera com 100 mil pessoas a menos do que necessita para realizar projetos e atingir sua meta. Há tempos existe um déficit de mão de obra nesse setor e a lacuna só vem aumentando”
<caiocesar> leleobhz: desculpa, mas nao entendi o q é isso q vc me passou!
<leleobhz> isso e pra regular o clock do processador
<leleobhz> o ubuntu por padrao usa o perfil performance
<leleobhz> que deixa o processador sempre no talo
<leleobhz> se voce usar o ondemand, ele so vai subir o clock do processado quando precisar
<vitorlobo> Patricia: T.I, envolve, CC, S.I(analise de sistemas ), e engenharia da computação
<Alex-Musicman> no linux geralmente os maiores comedores de memória e processador é o adobe flash player
<Patricia> vitorlobo eu sei quando fui imprimir, o cara disse q queria abrir um local de webmaster mas nao achava pessoas para trabalhar
<vitorlobo> Patricia: osso é que vivem confundindo webmaster com webdesign
<caiocesar> leleobhz: mas eu tenho q digitar esse comando em algum lugar? onde?
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: dai vira uma lambança
<Alex-Musicman> terminal
<caiocesar> leleobhz: me desculpa, mas é q to iniciando agora no Ubuntu!
<Patricia> vitorlobo kkkkkkkkk, normal
<caiocesar> leleobhz: ta ai ainda cara? to tento problema! Aparece como: "Impossivel encontrar o pacote cpufreq-utils"
<Patricia> chuvaoooooooooooooooooooooo desligar o pc, bjs ate depois
<caiocesar> é! nao consigo!!
<caiocesar>  eu to usando o Ubuntu aqui e o cooler ta ligado direto na velocidade maxima! E isso nao acontecia no Windows! isso é normal?
<mickael> Desculpa, não faço ideia...
<barna> caiocesar, clica com o direito do mouse na barra superior e clica em Adicionar ao Painel...
<caiocesar> me disseram q tenho q usar isso: "sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils" mas nao sei como!
<barna> dai vc clica em Monitor de graduação de frequencia da cpu
<barna> caiocesar, Aplicativos>Acessorios>Terminal
<barna> caiocesar, no terminal vc coloca esse comando!
<caiocesar> eu ja fiz e nao deu!
<barna> caiocesar, ou vc pode usar o Synaptic (modo grafico p/ instalar pacotes)
<caiocesar> barna: o seu jeito funciona né?!
<barna> Sistema>Administração>Gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic
<barna> caiocesar, aki eu só coloquei o monitor de frequencia e fico munitoriando/alterando a velocidade do meu pc!
<barna> caiocesar, quantos nucleos de processador vc tem?
<caiocesar> eu tenho um core i5
<Eduardo> Fala galera
<Eduardo> to com um problema aqui com o wireless do meu notebook
<barna> caiocesar, desculpe, estou no trabalho, num to podendo falar muito!
<Eduardo> sou novatão em linux, manjo nada acabei de migrar do windows...
<barna> caiocesar, v se consegue instalar o cpufreq-util pelo synaptic e me fala!
<caiocesar> blz
<Eduardo> o ubuntu 10.10 não consegue achar rede wireless e ja vi que é um problema recorrente com a galera...
<Eduardo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<caiocesar> barna: instalei.... mas o q tava lá era o "cpufrequtil"! acho q era isso q mandaram eu instalar!
<caiocesar> barna: depois me mandaram fazer isso: "sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand"... o q eu faço?
<Eduardo> Alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<EduardeCalibal> Eduardo, o problema esta no módulo para o dispositivo.  Sem utilizar outro acaba não funcionando, não é um problema do Ubuntu e sim do Linux em geral.
<EduardeCalibal> A solução que vejo para esse problema costuma ser um "enjambre" usando o driver do Windows...
<EduardeCalibal> Se for aquele tilt que a rede não conecta nunca...
<Eduardo> enjambre?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o nome, tem um projeto tipo um wine mas apenas para drivers.
<Eduardo> tipo no ubuntu 10.04 funcionava de boa...
<EduardeCalibal> Então não é o caso.
<EduardeCalibal> O seu problema pode ser algo com o aplicativo.
<Eduardo> Não aparece nenhuma conexão na lista de sem fio
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi.  É o mesmo sintoma que tinha com o driver com problema, mas no seu caso, se funcionava na outra versão não é o problema que falo.
<Eduardo> aham, existe algum teste que eu possa fazer pra ver qual o problema?
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso Ubuntu para te acompanhar aqui, mas acho que na configuração da rede pode ver se o dispositivo que ele tenta utilizar é o que esta detectado, geralmente o wlan0
<EduardeCalibal> Acontece comigo também do cara desativar a rede sem fio pelo atalho e o sistema tentar detectar mesmo sem ela ativa.
<EduardeCalibal> Atalho que digo é o atalho do teclado.
<EduardeCalibal> ...quando em notebooks.
<Eduardo> ok
<leleobhz> oi
<Eduardo> a rede está ativa sim
<leleobhz> chamaram?
<Eduardo> ja ativei e desativei
<Eduardo> está em wlan0
<Eduardo> msm assim não resolve
<Eduardo> mas valeu esse problema é da versão do linux
<Eduardo> ja vi varias pessoas no forum com esse problema vlw EduardeCalibal
<Eduardo> leleobhz vc usa o ubuntu?
<leleobhz> cim senhor
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode ser coisa com o driver sim...  Embora não entenda como fossem mudar a versão boa para a ruim...
<Eduardo> vc sabe o do pq do problema do wireless
<Eduardo> dele nunca achar rede...
<EduardeCalibal> Eduardo, sabe qual é a sua rede sem fio?
<EduardeCalibal> Marca e modelo.
<Eduardo> a placa wireless do note?
<Eduardo> posso dar uma olhada
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<Eduardo> RaLink RT2860
<EduardeCalibal> Achei o que tinha dito antes...
<EduardeCalibal> https://launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapper
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se o driver seu esta correto não vai fazer diferença...
<Eduardo> esse é o "wine dos drivers" ?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, não, foi só uma analogia.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ele faz o serviço que promete.
<Ricardo__> wine é sofrivel
<Ricardo__> prefiro usar maquina virtual no virtualbox
<EduardeCalibal> Uso ele para jogos, sem incidentes.
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo o Lego Star Wars que não consegui rodar...
<Ricardo__> mas pra programas leves
<EduardeCalibal> Não sem travamentos.
<Ricardo__> geralmente ele da conta
<EduardeCalibal> Uso programas pesados com ele, o que ele dá problema são com programas que acessam diretamente o hardware...
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje em dia uso menos, fui substituindo os programas por versões livres e nativas.  Mas para jogos sempre acabo voltando para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Comecei assim também, rodando tudo por virtualização...  Com VMWare, mas fui largando.  :D
<Ricardo__> sim ne
<Ricardo__> nao tem parte grafica
<Ricardo__> aceleracao 3d
<Ricardo__> em vmware
<EduardeCalibal> Ele roda alguma coisa 3D, mas muito lento, exige demais da máquina.
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> tenti por googleearth
<Ricardo__> nele
<Ricardo__> se peidou todo
<Ricardo__> ainda bem q depois descobri q tinha nativo para linux
<EduardeCalibal> Não recordo, acho que instalei ele pelo Wine aqui e não prestou também, mas faz tempo isso, nunca mais usei.
<Ricardo__> tem uns games
<Ricardo__> q roda melhor q no windows
<Ricardo__> é dose ne
<Ricardo__> tipo perfect world
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas estranhas...
<Ricardo__> tem algum programa pra medir fps no linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Estava vendo aqui, o único programa (não jogo) que ainda uso pelo Wine é o DVD Shrink
<Ricardo__> ainda nao achei
<Ricardo__> tipo o fraps para win
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei...  Só vejo quando o jogo mostra isso.
<Ricardo__> pois é
<Ricardo__> tentei achar e nada
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é possível que tenha por que tem driver nativo da NVidia e eles devem fabricar no driver o contador de FPS...
<Ricardo__> é q o fraps trabalha encima do directx ne
<Ricardo__> ae fica facil.. em linux nao tem essa
<Eduardo> baixo o driver do windows
<Eduardo> e abro ele com o programa né?
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele que passei antes?
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que sei ele faz toda a instalação e configuração sozinho.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver um guia para você.
<EduardeCalibal> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,28221.0.html
<EduardeCalibal> Não é para o seu modelo mas já da alguma ajuda.
<Eduardo> blza valeu
<Eduardo> vou testar aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o fps acho que o glxgears serve para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Para opengl
<Daekdroom> glxgears não é benchmark
<Ricardo__> hm
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas digo como comparativo de carga, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que minha placa da NVIdia ia "derretendo" com o uso.
<EduardeCalibal> E segundo o manual dele ele é sim.
<EduardeCalibal> "It has become quite popular as basic benchmarking tool."
<EduardeCalibal> E tem o pacote "libbenchmark-timer-perl" que serve para codificar essas ferramentas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas deve ter algo para "plugar" no que quiser, só resta saber o nome.
<Eduardo> exit
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<geekSapiens> Patricia: UARGHHHHH!
<xdoctor> oi
<Patricia> geekSapiens oi
<geekSapiens> Patricia: sonhei com vc
<Patricia> que bom
<geekSapiens> Patricia: vc tava correndo do capeta
<geekSapiens> e eu tava rindo de vc
<geekSapiens> aheuhuehueauhe
<Patricia> nao posso ter medo do que nao existe
<geekSapiens> Patricia: tudo é abstrato
<geekSapiens> então naõ tenha medo de nada ;)
<Patricia> kkk
<Patricia> geekSapiens, suas influencias pode me deixar infantil
 * Patricia instalando o joomla, e lendo "Curso de Linguagem C"
<geekSapiens> Patricia: "suas influencias pode me deixar infantil" ja mostra que vc é infantil independente de qualquer influencia exterior ;)
<geekSapiens> vamo aprender português Patricia?
<Patricia> geekSapiens nao isso eu deixo para aprender enquanto eu leio a apostila
<Patricia> 2 em 1
<geekSapiens> Patricia: :)
<Patricia> se eu nao aprender C aprendo portugues, <== isso é lucrativo
<geekSapiens> ^^
<Patricia> mmm ate que enfim "%d inteiro %f float %s caractere %s string %% coloca na tela um %
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<geekSapiens> :P
<Andre_Gondim> OT
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim ot? :O mas parei de offtopic
<Patricia> ah sim
<Patricia> off o topic t
<geekSapiens> Andre_Gondim: pega uma cadeira ae, junte-se a nós
<Patricia> geekSapiens ==>> ##unixbr <<== ou ==>> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic <<==
<geekSapiens> Patricia: olha só... vc começou o offtopic ¬¬
<Patricia> infelizmente nao "<geekSapiens> Patricia: sonhei com vc"
<Patricia> chega
<geekSapiens> Patricia: depois q vc disse "oi" ¬¬
<geekSapiens> * fechou *
<Patricia> antes de vc dizer "<geekSapiens> [22:18:49] +Patricia: UARGHHHHH!"
<Patricia> *depois
<Patricia> srrs
<geekSapiens> aeuheauh
<vitorlobo> Patricia: qto amor pra dar hein
<vitorlobo> :OP
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: é manel..... ta tenso o negoço pro seu lado
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: pq?
 * Patricia |> ===> vitorlobo fala o dia todo em amor :S ==>Eu me canso<==
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: a paty ameaçadora
<vitorlobo> Patricia: -.- algo contra o amor?
<geekSapiens> aeuhuhahueaeuhehu
<Andre_Gondim> por favor, aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, assuntos offtopic o canal é ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<vitorlobo> Andre_Gondim: vá pra tá que pariu, pout keep are you
 * vitorlobo odeia mensagens oportunistas
<Patricia> jesuis :S
<geekSapiens> gezuis
<Andre_Gondim> vitorlobo, por favor, mantenha o respeito às regras existente e já mostradas no tópico
<alinef> Alouca kkkkkkkkkkkk Já cheguei em hora boa. Cadê o barraco? :O -n
<alinef> Mas parando de zoação kkkk Boa Noite galera :D
<Patricia> alinef boa noite
<geekSapiens> alinef: morra!
<alinef> Patricia, estou morta de cansaço :(
<Patricia> :S
<alinef> geekSapiens, não ainda, obrigada :D
<porncowboy> geekSapiens: entra aqui  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic e para de floodar o canal aqui
<geekSapiens> porncowboy: sai fora... eu só falei umas 3 linhas ae.... nem vem :P
<alinef> Então. Clima pesou por aqui pelo visto hein
<zitecrs> boa noite pessoal, estou com uma midia CD-R com arquivos gravados, gostaria de saber qual  programa em linux consegue abrir a midia para gravação de arquivos no setores não usados durante a gravação anterior, se puderem me ajudar, desde já agradeço!
<zitecrs> sugestões serão muito bem-vindas!
<zitecrs>  estou com uma midia CD-R com arquivos gravados, gostaria de saber qual  programa em linux consegue abrir a midia para gravação de arquivos no setores não usados durante a gravação anterior, se puderem me ajudar, desde já agradeço!
<MarceloVaz> o brasero nao rola?
<MarceloVaz> oq vc esta querendo se chama multisessão
<zitecrs> MarceloVaz, é o seguinte: comecei a gravar um cd no K3b... deu erro... quero aproveitar os bytes restantes do CD-R
<MarceloVaz> mas vc selecionou multisessão ao gravar?
<zitecrs> preciso reabrir o CD, sei que para isso perco os setores já gravados... mas meu interesse é aproveitar os ainda não usados...
<Vamp> alguem sabe resolver esse erro aqui?
<Vamp> Xsession: unable to launch "gnome-session" X session --- "gnome-session" not  found; falling back to default session.
<zitecrs> MarceloVaz: não tenho certeza se multisessão estava selecionado ao gravar
<MarceloVaz> por padrão nao esta
<MarceloVaz> somente se tu seleciona
<MarceloVaz> zitecrs http://www.guiadohardware.net/tutoriais/k3b-pequeno-tutorial/
<Andre_Gondim> Vamp, houve alguma instalação de driver proprietário?
<zitecrs> MarceloVaz: espero que eu encontre a solução neste artigo, obrigado!
<Vamp> não sei, eu ainda sou leigo em linux :XXXX
<Vamp> esse erro ta dando no meu dedicado da ovh
<Vamp> eu instalei o ubuntu 9.10, instalei a interface e depois o NX
<Vamp> mas ai quando tento me conectar, da esse erro ._.
<Patricia> alguem sabe programar em C? quero apenas q veja um codigo, e diga se esta certo ou errado
<leleobhz> Patricia: poe no paste e manda o link
<leleobhz> Patricia: usa o pastie.org
<Patricia> oba
<Patricia> vamos la no outro
<leleobhz> ele tem um syntax highlight mais decente
<leleobhz> ok
<alinef> Epa.
<alinef> C eu sei mais ou menos :P
<Patricia> ^^
<caiocesar> Olá pessoal, hj mais cedo estive aqui mas nao conseguir resolver meu problema. É o seguinte: instalei o Ubuntu e tinha o Windows 7 no pc, ai eu queria configurar o pc para q qdo acabasse aquela contagem de 10 segundos no boot q ele entrasse automaticamente no Windows 7 e nao no ubuntu como ta acontecendo... E outra o cooler do processador está rodando direto com alta velocidade? Como
<caiocesar> acertar isso?
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> aquele link nao conseguiu?
<Paulo_Carvalho> instala o burg maneger
<leleobhz> caiocesar: ja te expliquei
<caiocesar> Patricia: qual link?
<caiocesar> foram tantos!
<caiocesar> leleobhz: eu nao consegui com aquele codigo cara!
<caiocesar> dava pacote invalido!
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<leleobhz> esse
<caiocesar> leleobhz: ah nao! vc tinha me passado cpufreq-utils
<Porcks> caiocesar: digite no terminal sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leleobhz> sry
<caiocesar> leleobhz: e depois?
<caiocesar> Porcks: isso é para q? para o problema na inicialização ou para o cooler?
<Porcks> caiocesar: inicialização
<Porcks> caiocesar: temos q editar esse arquivo pra mudar a ordem do boot e diminuir o tempo
<caiocesar> Porcks: hummm... como faço?
<leleobhz> caiocesar: quantos processadores vc tem?
<Porcks> caiocesar: abriu o arquivo?
<leleobhz> faz ai
<leleobhz> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model\ name | wc -l
<leleobhz> e me diz o nro q sai
<caiocesar> leleobhz: tenho um core i5!
<marcos> alguem  ta  conseguindo  entrar  no amsn  normal?
<leleobhz> me da a saida do comando plz
<d70> boa noite
<Porcks> caiocesar: vou jantar mano depois eu volto aqui e terminamos faz primeiro o do leleobhz blz depois eu volto
<d70> boa noite
<caiocesar> leleobhz: o pc travou aqui! vou ter q reiniciar! ja volto!
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-17
<marcos> alguem ai usa amsn?
<caiocesar> voltei
<caiocesar> leleobhz: deu 4 cara!
<leleobhz> caiocesar: faz assim
<leleobhz> for i in $(seq 0 3); do sudo cpufreq-set -c $i -g ondemand; done
<leleobhz> ai o clock do computador vai ser regulado com a demanda
<leleobhz> para os 4 processadores virtuais
<caiocesar> eu digita lá no Terminal né?!
<yro_anjos> BOa Notie ...
<caiocesar> leleobhz: eu digitei isso q vc me falou lá no terminal e nao deu efeito nenhum... não apareceu nada! é assim msm?
<leleobhz> e caiocesar
<leleobhz> agora pare um pouco o que ta fazendo, no pc e veja se ele reduz um pouco
<yro_anjos> Fiz uma atualização no Maverick. O GRUB da o seguinte: "ERRO: fine no found. You need load kernel first". Como soluciono isso?
<Gladonias> Boa noite povo!
<caiocesar> leleobhz: nao mudou nada cara! o cooler continua girando!
<leleobhz> claro que ele vai girar
<leleobhz> ele nunca para
<Patricia> :S
<leleobhz> so reduz a velocidade
<leleobhz> o negocio e que se voce tiver com algo pesado ai
<leleobhz> ele vai ficar no talo mesmo
<evandrox> boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> marcos, o teu amsn não esta conectando?
<caiocesar> leleobhz: continua girando rapido!
<leleobhz> [16/11-22:17:55] < leleobhz> o negocio e que se voce tiver com algo pesado ai
<leleobhz> [16/11-22:17:59] < leleobhz> ele vai ficar no talo mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> ...já tinha saido...
<evandrox> alguem tem uma sugestão de como posso alimentar tabelas de banco de dados pelo terminal?
<EduardeCalibal> Depende de qual banco de dados...
<caiocesar> leleobhz: eu só to com o irc aberto, mas nada! e ele ta no talo!
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal,  base do openoffice
<geekSapiens> evandrox: qual banco de dados é apenas um detalhe... depende de várias outras coisas
<leleobhz> cola no paste pra mim a saida do comando cpufreq-info
<EduardeCalibal> Logo um que nunca usei...  Mas ele não aceita pegar os dados de uma planilha?
<evandrox> geekSapiens, quais coisas por exemplo?
<EduardeCalibal> Se sim, injeta tudo em um arquivo texto, pega a planilha e importa esses dados para depois importar para o openoffice.
<geekSapiens> evandrox: se vc não sabe é inutil explicar
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, para a base de dados do openoffice.
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, o base é semelhante ao access
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Apenas nunca usei.
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, só mencionei ele pq já está instalado
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que como falei não vai ter problemas.
<caiocesar> leleobhz? onde eu colo?
<leleobhz> paste.ubuntu.com
<leleobhz> manda o link
<EduardeCalibal> Gerador -> texto -> planilha - > Banco.
<xdoctor> evandrox, voce pretende alimentar via terminar usando o que ??
<xdoctor> evandrox, que tipo de linguagem ?
<xdoctor> a linguagem possui suporte a essa banco de dados ?
<evandrox> xdoctor, gostaria de filtrar um arquivo texto e gravar a saida num banco de dados
<EduardeCalibal> evandrox, o openoffice ali tem uma opção para importar de arquivo texto mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que não tivesse.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode filtrar para outro arquivo texto e importar diretamente.
<caiocesar> leleobhz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533293/
<xdoctor> Pode importar como o EduardeCalibal ta falando
<xdoctor> mas vai depender de como e gerado esse arquivo exportado
<EduardeCalibal> É, pode usar um caracter separador por campos, acho que é o mais fácil de tratar.
<xdoctor> tem que verificar se esse banco tem suporte a exportar arquivos no estilo do cvs
<xdoctor> csv
<xdoctor> algo assim
<evandrox> xdoctor, não sabia dessa opção, prcebi que para importar deve estar tipo .csv
<EduardeCalibal> csv é separador por ;
<xdoctor> 'campo1';'campo2';'campo3'
<EduardeCalibal> Entre os campos, mas acho que é apenas uma das opções.
<xdoctor> evandrox, então e um possibilidade
<xdoctor> fazer um teste
<evandrox> xdoctor, muito obrigado, vou tentar
<evandrox> EduardeCalibal, muito obrigado, a solução er mis simples do que pensei
<leleobhz> caiocesar: ele deveria ter parado um pouco
<leleobhz> n sera pq ta quente demais ai n?
<EduardeCalibal> O caminho mais simples geralmente é o correto.  :D
<caiocesar> leleobhz: ta nao cara! ta até frio!
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<caiocesar> leleobhz: mas o q vc viu no link q eu te passei? nao mudou nada?
<leleobhz> caiocesar: pelo menos menos energia ele ta gastando
<caiocesar> leleobhz: mas o comando q vc me passou fez efeito? é q continuo achando q ele nao teve efeito!
<tiago> alguem sabe c existe algum programa tipo o orkut manager para o ubuntu????
<leleobhz> ai ai
<leleobhz> da uma lidinha sobre cpufreq caiocesar
<tiago> alguem sabe c existe algum programa tipo o orkut manager para o ubuntu????
<gbs> nunca ouvi falar desse tipo de programa pra nenhum sistema
<Porcks> caiocesar: ta ai mano?
<marcos> como muda a interface  para kde
<caiocesar> Porcks: to cara!
<Porcks> caiocesar: e ai vamo faze o esquema la?
<caiocesar> vamos sim cara!
<caiocesar> Porcks: vamos sim!
<Porcks> caiocesar: no terminal sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<caiocesar> pronto
<leleobhz> ahahahha
<leleobhz> la vai a marreta
<leleobhz> Porcks: ja perguntou qual versao do grub dele?
<leleobhz> ja se questionou se a mudanca que voce fizer direto no grub.cfg vai ser duradoura?
<leleobhz> a melhor solucao pro problema do boot e o /etc/default/grub
<leleobhz> o problema e que o windows e sempre a ultima entrada
<leleobhz> ai se entra um kernel a mais ali
<leleobhz> para de entrar no widnows pra entrar em kernel velho
<leleobhz> por isso fiquei de olhar uma solucao melhor
<leleobhz> mas n achei ainda
<peregrinator_six> Good night humans beings.
<Porcks> leleobhz: mas se ele fizer da proxima ele ja sabe onde ele pode resolver
<leleobhz> Porcks: ainda assim o ideal e fazer 1x so
<leleobhz> e nao e editando no /boot que resolve
<caiocesar> Poxa... eu nao sei nada de Ubuntu! Se eu soubesse eu faria sozinho! Toda vez falam q nao vai dar certo tal solução! Ta complicado hein!
<leleobhz> porque todo update-grub que rodar vai sobrescrever tudo
<leleobhz> ou seja
<leleobhz> toda vez que atualizar um kernel, o que ele fez vai pro saco
<leleobhz> caiocesar: calminha ai. a gente ta tentando ver uma solucao melhor pra vc
<Porcks> leleobhz: e ainda ele podera fazer o mesmo em outras distro
<leleobhz> aqui e todo mundo voluntario, take it easy
<leleobhz> Porcks: cara, nao inventa
<leleobhz> Porcks: no ubuntu nao se edita la direto
<leleobhz> alias no grub2 nao se edita aquele arquivo direto
<leleobhz> na verdade
<leleobhz> o grub2 também trabalha com hooks
<Porcks> por isso o sudo na frente do comando
<Trovic> Patricia, qual o comando para instalar o kde no 10.10
<Patricia> Trovic podes estar a tentar kubuntu-desktop, ou compilar ./configure | make | sudo make install claro que vai ter q baixar :P manual
<leleobhz> Porcks: ta brincando que voce pensou isso ne
<leleobhz> Porcks: o sudo e pra ter poderes de supervaca
<leleobhz> Trovic: kubuntu-desktop e melhor
<leleobhz> nao pra fazer o sistema andar sozinho
<leleobhz> o que voce vai ter que aplicar de patch
<leleobhz> mas assim
<leleobhz> kubuntu.org
<leleobhz> ve se nao tem versao de repositorio mais nova la
<Patricia> leleobhz rrsrs
<leleobhz> costuma eles atualizarem antes da distro
<Trovic> Patricia,  leleobhz  brigadooo
<Trovic> :D
<Patricia> :)
<gbs> instalar o kde no ubuntu 10.10?
<gbs> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop é uma das formas
<Patricia> printf("Gbs");
<Patricia> printf("Gbs: sempre é bom mostrar com o sudo antes");
<gbs> if (nick==Patricia); play_nice();
<leleobhz> eh bom ver o site do kubuntu
<leleobhz> porque as vezes atualiza kde e eles poe no repo
<Patricia> printf("Gbs: Boa noite");
<leleobhz> tem um repo backport do proprio pessoal do kubuntu
<gbs> Patricia: :=)
<Patricia> printf(" leleobhz: sim tem sim :D e :) kubuntu :D");
<gbs> Patricia, eu prefiro passar gksu pra usuário assim, novato
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> leleobhz, nao recomendo instalar o kde pela primeira vez usando o backport do kubuntu
<leleobhz> Patricia: tanto faz
<leleobhz> :D
<Patricia> naoooo
<leleobhz> eu ja enjoei de fazer isso
<leleobhz> :D
<Patricia> srrsrs
<caiocesar> pessoal o q eu faço com menu.lst???
<Porcks> leleobhz: vc ja viu o startupmanager?
<Andre_Gondim> caiocesar, wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gbs> caiocesar, depende, o que vc quer fazer com ele?
<leleobhz> Andre_Gondim: salve!
<gbs> Andre_Gondim, menu.lst é grub1
<Andre_Gondim> gbs, sim, mas o Ubuntu não usa Grub1 já faz um tempo
<leleobhz> gbs: deixa o povo dar pitaco zoado... :D
<leleobhz> o Andre_Gondim ja deu a dica certa
<leleobhz> mesmo assim
<gbs> po, eu uso grub1 ; (
<gbs> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<leleobhz> nao adianta muito porque o windows e colocado no final
<leleobhz> ai o numero de entradas varia
<leleobhz> ja sei
<leleobhz> acho que tem algo q ele pode fazer
<leleobhz> sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/07_os-prober
<leleobhz> sudo update-grub
<leleobhz> e reboota
<gbs> ta falando sozinho, leleobhz ?
<leleobhz> caiocesar: o unico cuidado que voce vai ter que ter e rodar isso de novo quando atualizar o grub
<leleobhz> voce vai saber quando o windows deixar de estar em cima
<peregrinator_six> Rubem, boa noite. Por acaso vc é o Rbm...!?
<leleobhz> gbs: o caiocesar ta aqui ainda e ta louco pela ajuda
<leleobhz> se voce nao notou ainda
<caiocesar> to aqui sim!
<gbs> hm
<gbs> nao vi a pergunta dele
<peregrinator_six> Rubem,
<caiocesar> leleobhz: vou testar aqui!
<caiocesar> leleobhz: deu certo cara!
<caiocesar> leleobhz: qto tempo vc acha q deve durar?
<leleobhz> ate o proximo update do grub
<leleobhz> :D
<caiocesar> é de qto em qto tempo mais ou menos?
<leleobhz> n tem previsao
<leleobhz> quando parar de entrar automagico no windows, voce faz a mesma coisa de novo
<caiocesar> leleobhz: blz cara! vlw!
<leleobhz> se voce se arrepender e equiser trocar
<leleobhz> cite o que falei pra voce fazer
<leleobhz> na verdade voce so vai inverter
<leleobhz> o 07 primeiro e o 30 depois
<leleobhz> e rodar o update grub de novo
<caiocesar> leleobhz: entendi!
<caiocesar> vlw!
<caiocesar> leleobhz: agora pra ficar perfeito só precisava arrumar o cooler!
<leleobhz> rs
<caiocesar> leleobhz: vc nao tem outra soluçao pro cooler nao né?
<leleobhz> nao e outra
<leleobhz> os i5 controlam isso sozinhos
<leleobhz> se ele nao ta fazendo isso
<leleobhz> provavelmente sua bios e tosca
<leleobhz> meu note quando fica em ondemand
<leleobhz> se armo algo pesado, o cooler voa
<leleobhz> se nao ele fica praticamente parado no clock minimo
<leleobhz> quando voce reduz a velocidade do processador, ele esquenta menos
<caiocesar> com o windows 7 pra mim funciona assim! só com o ubuntu q deu esse problema!
<leleobhz> caiocesar: eu to explicando como a coisa funciona
<leleobhz> ou tem algum processo travado ai que nao deixa o processador parar
<Porcks> leleobhz: sera q ele ta com o powernow ativado?
<leleobhz> ou entao sua bios e bugada
<leleobhz> Porcks: ele acabou de falar que é i5
<leleobhz> e eu ja passei o comando pra ele jogar os cores pra ondemand
<leleobhz> powernow e pra amd
<caiocesar> leleobhz: vou ter q desligar o pc cara! amanha tento arrumar o cooler! vlw pela ajuda ai! abraços
<marcos> esse pacote que tem  na central de programas no ubuntu "kpackagekit"  é  para  mudar a interface?
<Trovic> Patricia, na pagina de downloads do site do kde tem varias opcoes de download
<Trovic> tem que baixar todos os pacotes
<Patricia> Trovic :P se for compilar sim, e nao para so naquela tem muitos pacotes, faz logo #aptitude install kubuntu-desktop kde-full kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Patricia> XD
<Patricia> #aptitude install kubuntu-desktop <<< apenas basta para instalar :D
<Trovic> vo tentar
<Trovic> :D
<Patricia> sem erro Trovic :D
<Patricia> mas e sua net?
<Trovic> besteira eu deixo o pc ligado por uns dias
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> Trovic, gera um script, e baixa de uma lan :P
<leleobhz> nao sendo discada, nao demora mto
<Patricia> ou amigo trabalho etc rrs
<leleobhz> Patricia: nao e grande
<Patricia> leleobhz discada
<Patricia> leleobhz, eu sei ooo
 * Trovic usa net discada
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> ^^
<leleobhz> xiii
<Trovic> num é ma ideia mas eu nao gosto de lan house
<Trovic> e nem de ficar em casa de amigo so pra usar net
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> :P eu ja faço isso as vez srrs
<Trovic> rsrsr
<Trovic> Patricia,  mas sua net nao é rapida
<Patricia> pois é, isso aki é assim
<Patricia> * 80k
<Patricia> * 10k
<Patricia> * 100b
<Patricia> * 25k
<Patricia> * 50b
<Patricia> :S
<Trovic> Patricia, pera ainda que eu vo procurar o meu remedio
<Patricia> ok dor de cabeça?
<Patricia> quando vc nao acha aquele seu print naquele site q enviou usa wget -m -r nele :P
<Trovic> nao é pra garganta
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :( nem me alembre :S
<Patricia> Trovic tah tomando qual?
<Trovic> passei esse final de semana coom uma febre do cão
<Patricia> cloak :D
<Trovic> Patricia,  diclofenaco de potassio
<Patricia> :S
<Trovic> anti inflamatorio
<Patricia> :S²
<Trovic> Patricia, voc tambem tava doente
<stargazer> Trovic, tomo uma bezetacil   ?
<Patricia> Trovic sim
<Trovic> stargazer, nada eu fui no ama hj
<Trovic> e tava tao cheio que nao dava nem pra sentar
<Trovic> então eu voltei pra casa
<stargazer> Trovic, nah, se fosse no particular tomaria uma. xD
<stargazer> galera vo dormi
<stargazer> tenho treino amanhã cedo aff
<stargazer> boa noite ae
<stargazer> Patricia, te amanhã, aprende c ai pra depois me ensina. xD
<Patricia> stargazer boa noite
<Patricia> srrsrs
<crimeboy> nade de novo debaixo do céu
<Trovic> Patricia, de que site voc tava falando
<Trovic> la em cima
<Patricia> Trovic mmm pode copiar para mim ver
<Patricia> eque srrssr varios canal varias coisas nao lembro :(
<d70> boa noite, alguem sabe oq significa ''Segmentation fault
<d70> '' ?
<crimeboy> vamo traduzir no google?
<Trovic> <Patricia> quando vc nao acha aquele seu print naquele site q enviou usa wget -m -r nele :P
<d70> no snes9x
<Patricia> ahhh em qualquer um :P
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Trovic> :D
<crimeboy> d70: falha de segmentacao
<d70> crimeboy:  bom, esse é o erro q aparece no terminal, meu problema, que no snes9x não consigo salvar as configurações. ele sai do programa, ae executei atraves do terminal para ver oq era , e aparece isso.
<crimeboy> momendo ludico: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
 * fserve Saindo
<Porcks> crimeboy: vc instalo ele como?
<crimeboy> oq?
<Porcks> era pro d70 mas ele saiu
<d70> crimeboy:  bom, voltei, não sei o pq do erro, mas consegui,
<d70> crimeboy: desabilitei o segundo monitor, alterei as configurações, e habilitei ele denovo, o pq eu n sei, estou usando uma placa nvidia, bom, se ajudar para alguém
<g4scan> Boa Noite!
<Patricia> boa noite a todos fui-me
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: pra vc vê como ladrão gringo é civilizado: http://idle.slashdot.org/story/10/10/19/1350214/Thief-Returns-Stolen-Laptop-Contents-On-USB-Stick
<astdarkness> opa vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: na Suecia, um ladrao roubou um notebook de um professor....q perdeu um trampo q vinha fazendo a mais de 10 anos....notando o desespero do professor, o ladrão semanas depois, mandou via pendriver, o trampo do cara devolta
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: fosse aqui, tomaria no c* bunito
<astdarkness> ehehheehe
<vitorlobo> nego venderia a trambolhada toda pra comprar crack
<astdarkness> concerteza
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: passooou o profissão reporta agora falando da crackolândia
<astdarkness> não sei como o governo de são paulo não cuida daquela região
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: deve ter mta gente q se interessa por aquilo...é o unico argumento para sustentar a tese daquilo n ter se dissipado ainda
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: dissipado n, acabado
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: site clássico o slashdot
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: um formando em T.I, ou seja, tudo q engloba, SI ( analise de sistemas ), CC, e engenharia da computação, a média salarial do formando na área
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: vc chuta qto?
<vitorlobo> salario inicial
<astdarkness> inicial R$1200  a depender da região
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: segundo uma pesquisa da globo, o salario inicial do formando da área, é de 3 á 4 mil
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: independente da região
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: por um único motivo
<astdarkness> qual
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: O brasil trabalha com 100 mil  profissionais a menos do que o País necessita...segundo eles
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: e a carencia maior, é de profissionais de T.I formados ( pq é visto como uma profissão não regulamentada ), e que tenham fluencia em outra lingua...preferencialmente ingles
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: isso pq vem mta empresa de fora...q precisa se comunicar com suas respectivas sedes......dai a fluencia é bem vinda....
<astdarkness> sim
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: 4 mil salario inicial, e 20 mil salario master
<astdarkness> muitas exigências e baixos salários é o q vem ocorrendo
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: penso que tudo isso seja na teorica......exatamente
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: vc começa se fudendo..e se quizer aumento, ou vc chantagea alguém, ou vira boiola e dá o cú pro chefe, ou por golpe de sorte, consegue sair do País o quanto antes
 * vitorlobo rindo
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: vai passar uma reportagem na globo sobre salarios
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<astdarkness> não é bem assim não
<astdarkness> basta vc mostar pro seu chefe o seu valor no mercado de acordo com seu curriculum e pedir uma proposta de aumento
 * fserve Saindo
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: dai ele pega e diz pra vc:  quem quer rir, faz rir, entendeu? quer rir? faz rir, quer me fuder me beija porra
<vitorlobo> astdarkness:  e vai trabalhar aspira
<vitorlobo> auhauhahahuauhahuaa
<astdarkness> uhiuhuh
<astdarkness> ta vendo a reportagem?
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> nemt o com a tv por perto
<fserve> como falar mal de si mesmo
<fserve> Blogger, Microsoft MVP em Windows Desktop Experience, bacharel em Direito e acadêmico de Sistemas de Informação
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: http://www.kretcheu.com.br/
<vitorlobo> legal os videos
<vitorlobo> fserve: formado em direito e academico em s.i
<vitorlobo> realmente
<mfilipe> [off] alguém sabe matemática?
<vitorlobo> vc n existe
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> 1+1 = 2
<fserve> vitorlobo, nao sou eu
<vitorlobo> é eu sei matematica
<vitorlobo> =D
<fserve> eu nao tenho nenhuma formação
<mfilipe> vitorlobo: qual a integral de 5x^-4 ?
<fserve> de nenhum tipo
<fserve> e nem mvc microsoft =_+
<mfilipe> x não é vezes, é x mesmo
<fserve> mvp*
<vitorlobo> mfilipe: ja tentou no google?
<mfilipe> estou tentando
<mfilipe> ∫5*x^-4
<g4scan> materia especifica mfilipe ?
<g4scan> matematica aplicada
<mfilipe> integrais definidas
<yro_anjos> Boa noite!
<yro_anjos> Estou com problema de iniciar o Maverick no GRUB
<yro_anjos> Depois de selecionar o SO, enter "ERRO: File not found"
<crimeboy> yro_anjos: sugiro que reconfigure ou reinstale o grup, se preciso for use um livecd
<yro_anjos> crimeboy, já resintalei-o e deu a mesma coisa
<crimeboy> yro_anjos: algo deu errado no tempo da instalacao
<crimeboy> sera mais rapido reinstalar o sistema que achar o erro
<yro_anjos> crimeboy, estava usando ele normal, estava quase todo atualizado... encontrei um pacote quebrado... pedir para reinstalar...
<yro_anjos> Mais o problema é uq enão quero baixar todos os pacotes d novo
<crimeboy> tem algum pacote quebrado ainda?
<crimeboy> faz assim
<yro_anjos> Não sei ele não inicia mais,
<crimeboy> sudo apt-get remove grub --purge
<crimeboy> use um live cd e entre na linha de comando do hd por um chroot
<yro_anjos> depois disso o q +
<crimeboy> sudo apt-get install grub
<crimeboy> se bem que agora eh o grub2 neh?
<yro_anjos> isso mesmo
<crimeboy> entao grub2
<crimeboy> sabe fazer o chroot?
<crimeboy> e como ponto de cruz
<yro_anjos> hehe.... estou lendo http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/dica-recuperando-grub/794642?s=c48cd0807884e401835561c4e0d0a05a&amp;
<crimeboy> vo domir
<Vamp> alguem ai sabe como arrumar quando os icones de fexar, maximizar e minimizar somem das janelas?
<g4scan> uahauiha
<g4scan> que maneiro
<g4scan> como eu faço pro meu ficar assim?
<g4scan> :D
<Vamp> maneiro?
<Vamp> axo moh bosta KEPASKEPOKASOPESAOEpo
 * fserve Leaving bnc...
 * fserve Leaving bnc...
<d70> alguem sabe qual eh o padrao do teclado do dell  inspiron 1010
<d70> ?
<g4scan> www.google.com
<barna> d70, o ubuntu tem um jeito q ele descobre o seu teclado!
<barna> d70, 1seg q ja acho ele!
<d70> barna: ou, eu sei, mas infelizmente , eu to num ruindows starter 7, e sem nenhum usb para salvar.
<barna> vc quer saber o padrão do teclado p/ usar no w7?
<d70> sim.
<d70> o touchpad mal funciona e n sei como alterarão o padrão, o prob n tem a ver com o ubuntu, mas obrigadfo ae
<barna> d70, entra no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> d70, aki é canal de suporte ubuntu! lá podemos falar de supor a outros OS!
<d70> blz
<barna> *suporte
<barna> d70, estou lá no canal off-topic! se quiser ajuda é só falar!
<d70> barna: blz, acho q o google vai salvar aqui, dois seg. valeu
<barna> d70, falow!
<barna> !baixar
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<ubottu-br> pong!
<g4scan> ubottu-br refrigerante
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'refrigerante' not found
<g4scan> uahsua
<g4scan> ubottu-br quote
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quote' not found
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> ubottu-br id
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'id' not found
<g4scan> ;p
<barna> esse bot ta precisando de umas aulas!
 * fserve Leaving bnc...
<Ayrton> barna, o que você deseja no bot?
<barna> Ayrton, bom dia!
<Ayrton> bom dia :)
<barna> num sei te dizer direito!
<barna> o ubot2 era em ingles, ficou bem melhor em portugues!
<barna> mas ele se comunicava melhor com a galera!
<barna> uma coisas q eu acho q seria bom, seria ele apontar quando alguem falar palavrão e dar um puxão de orelha! e coisas desse tipo!
<barna> bom galera vou durmi!
<barna> t+
 * fserve Leaving bnc...
<Romil> bom dia a todos
<fserve> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia
<xGrind> [ffr76]: bom dia
<josue1> bom dia
<ffr76> [xGrind]Blz
<xGrind> [ffr76]: beleza xD
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  blz man
<Nilodanx52> como eu vejo a quantidade de memoria de video???
<Nilodanx52> !g unity
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'g unity' not found
<Nilodanx52> ! unity
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'unity' not found
<marcos> querr  entede de mozila firefox ai?
<Patricia> bom dia
<marcos> bom dia!
<Patricia> :)
<leleobhz> dia
<marcos> patricia vc  entende de mozilla firefox
<Patricia> entender mmm eu nao sei desenvolver um igual, mas no futuro sim :D
<Patricia> pergunta se eu souber eu te digo :P
<marcos> é  quando ouço   uol radio  as  vezes  pra  de  tocar  musica
<Patricia> mmm
<marcos> e  tenho  que  iniciar de  novo
<Patricia> aquivos .m3u no linux pelo navegador é chatoooooooooooooo
<Patricia> ;O
<marcos>  e no  console de erros  aparece  um monte de alerta e erros
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> deixa eu pensar
<Patricia> o xine na web é uma droga
<marcos> quando  vc  ouve  radio  uol da  alguma travada?
<Patricia> eu nao uso :P, mas eu sei q trava pq no inicio eu tentei :D
<Patricia> ex user windows sempre ama musica online :P
<marcos> os  usuarios linux  nao ama?
<Patricia> que nada
<Patricia> hj nem uso :P
<marcos> querendo ou nao somos  usurios  windows
<Patricia> ex :)
<marcos> tem  mais de  200 patentes  do windows  sendo usado pelo linux
<Patricia> nao uso mais, se o ubuntu der problema igual deu de nao copiar, bem nao vou perder ele :P
<Patricia> ;O
<marcos> entao  somos  usuarios  windows tbm
<Patricia> marcos que raiva o firefox, nem quer abrir o player
<marcos> quando  todas  as  funçoes linux nao  tiver uma  pitada de  wwindows  entao  seremos  livres de  verdade
<marcos> oteu  ta  pior  que o meu
<marcos> Alerta: Esperada cor mas encontrado “solid”.  Erro no processamento do valor de “background”.  Declaração ignorada.
<Patricia> isso aki trava ? http://www.radio.uol.com.br/#/editorial/top-50
<marcos> Arquivo-fonte: http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/zN/r/5ga8MUm39rt.css
<marcos> Linha: 116
<Patricia> nao isso ai é normal
<Patricia> ignore
<Patricia> esse erro que mostra sao erros de html
<Patricia> nada interfere no nucleo para rodar a musica
<marcos> oq   interfere?
<Patricia> internet :D
<Patricia> codes plugins
<Patricia> essas musicas se nao me engano sao de 64 e nao 128 mmm vou deixar tocando
<marcos> ta  falando  grego pra mim
<Patricia> eles deveria ignorar essas formas
<Patricia> e usar flash
<marcos> flas demora  pra  carregar
<marcos> seria  pior
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> nao é :)
<Crashvr> html5 rulez
<Crashvr> solução de todos problemas
<Patricia> :P
<Crashvr> morte ao flash hauahua!
<marcos> vai  la  e  ensina  esse  caras
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<marcos> patricia  a cupa é  tua
<Patricia> capaz
<Patricia> srsrsr
<marcos> fica  bagunçando la
<Patricia> culpa da sua interface graficac
<Patricia> vo tentar pegar as musicas q a uol tem,
<Patricia> marcos, pode ser sua net
<marcos> é  tbm
<marcos> é  um  porcariqa tbm
<Patricia> depois vou falar com a pessoa que fez akila coisa feia e perguuntar mais sobre
<Patricia> prefiro meu link amarok :D
<marcos> a  net 3g  vivi  auternando de utms para hspda ou  vise  e versa
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> 3g
<marcos> ai  da esses  problemas
<Patricia> :) é a net
<marcos> é  estranho  tenho  feito  downloads a  300kb/s
<Patricia> ;O
<guina> pessoal to um problema aqui se alguém poder me ajudar
<marcos> e  como eu  estivesse   navegando  a 3000kbp/s
<marcos> 3  mega
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> http://tinyurl.com/27qszzq
<marcos> acho   ta  faltando  um  script para  corrigir  o  problemas  de  usuarios  3g
<guina> seguinte instalei o ubuntu 10,10 netbook e os icones do unity não aparecem na tela
<guina> notebook acer
<marcos> to  ouvindo  vito e leo  "  que  vida boa"
<Patricia> credo la nao tem "Andreas Almqvist" :S
<marcos> vou  avisa eles  la  pra lembrar  de  usuarios  3g tbm
<Patricia> :P
<mcvj> Bom dia a todos !!!
<Patricia> vou sair, vou fazer alguma coisa para tomar, bjs marcos ate logo
<marcos> ja  enviei
<marcos>   dexei  meu  recado
<marcos> tchau
<Patricia> Voltei
<Patricia> pergunta:
<Patricia> Porque o pc sem efeitos graficos fica um lixo travando, e o pc com efeitos graficos fica normal sem travar? "nao erra para ser ao contrario?"
<marcos> porq com  os  efeitos  bota  a placade video pra  trabalhar
<Patricia> mmm nao faz sentido
<marcos> sem  eles   a  placa fica  inutil
<Patricia> entao ai ela deveria trabalhar co mo grafico rapidamente
<Patricia> -coisas para fazer
<Patricia> com efeito +coisas para fazer
<Patricia> graficos 3D etc
<marcos> tem coisa  pra  fazer  ela faz  sem na  faz
<marcos> simples
<Patricia> ja acho q o mal nao é o drive, e sim o opengl
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> notei isso ontem a noite
<Patricia> quando ativei todos os efeitos
<Patricia> tah um lixo a tela :S, mas tah mais rapida
<toal193> alguém sabe como fazer para evitar que o joystick controle o cursor do mouse?
 * Patricia KDE personalize sua Vida em questão de segundos :)
<Patricia> preciso de sugestao
<Patricia> para os nomes do meu pacote de cores
<Patricia> todos vao ver, entao nao pode ser um nome feio :s
<Patricia> XD consegui
<Patricia> meu pacote de icone
<Patricia> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=135137
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> g4scan, abra seu esquema de cores
<Patricia> olha la o meu esquema de cor "Wiki - Dark"
<Romil> bom dia
<Patricia> bom dia Romil
<Patricia> chega disso nao aguento mais, vou me deitar, bjs
<sandrossv> Boa Tarde
<Romil> boa tarde sandrossv
<peregrinator_six> Good afternoon humans.
<Romil> good
<peregrinator_six> Romil, \o/
<peregrinator_six> Romil, beleza meu patrão?!
<phpricardo> tem alguém chamado Kinn Coelho Julião aqui?
<Romil> se tinha ja deve ter entrado na justiça pra mudar esse nome
<phpricardo> haha
<peregrinator_six> Romil,
<Romil> peregrinator_six, opa
<g4scan> peregrinator_six:
<g4scan> qual eh a boa
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, é quem diz...
<Romil> g4scan, a boa eu acho que ainda é a juliana paes
<g4scan> cleo pires
<g4scan> =D
<Romil> humm
<natsha> boa tarde a todos
<g4scan> boa
<g4scan> natsha: H ou M?
<Romil> natsha deve ser nome de mulher ne
<g4scan> vai saber
<g4scan> rsrs
<g4scan> cada coisa hj em dai
<g4scan> nome eh natsha nao natasha
<g4scan> =P
<g4scan> dia*
<Romil> de todo jeito é nome feminino afinal nenhum homem hetero usaria esse nome. hehehehehe
<Romil> natsha, sua sexualidade esta sendo questionada no canal, se manifeste
<peregrinator_six> g4scan, deixa de ser grosseiro cara, a menina é nova aqui e vc fica mandando esses papos, vai acabar afugentando ela.... :S
<peregrinator_six> natsha, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> natsha, gostou do livro que lhe mandei o link...?!
<natsha> sim ja li um pouco
<g4scan> x)
<natsha> romil sou uma menina de 15 anos  s
<peregrinator_six> natsha, beleza, espero que lhe ajude muito pois a mim me ajudou pra caramba, de vez em quando vou nele pra tirar algumas duvidas! :D
<Romil> natsha, esclarecido
<natsha> eé natsha
<Romil> natsha, resolveu seu problema com o sistema?
<Romil> parou de travar?
<peregrinator_six> natsha, é mesmo, como andas o seu sistema agora...?!
<natsha> romil meu cunhado instalou ubuntu no meu e dp foi embora para o peru e por isso eu quero aprender a mexer e aqui oonde moro não conheço nininguem
<natsha> romil parou de travar
<Romil> bem, menos mal. seria bom vc aprender a instalar tambem, de preferencia a versao 10.04. mas como ta tudo funcionando deixe quieto
<natsha> ta bom valeu
<natsha> eu vou aprendertenho paciencia
<peregrinator_six> Romil, o sistema dela é o fork do Ubuntu 10.04 :)
<Romil> peregrinator_six, o problema é justamente ser um fork
<Crashvr> alguem aqui usa blackbox?
<Romil> nossa, blackbox, faz uns aninhos ja que usei
<natsha> tchau a todos
<Romil> muita complicacao pra quem tem pouca paciencia
<peregrinator_six> Romil, qual o problema nisso...?!
<Romil> natsha, tchau
<peregrinator_six> natsha, boa tarde.
<Crashvr> hehe
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> qual o seu interesse...?!
<Crashvr> peregrinator_six, estava querendo saber como de uma applet para wireless
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, qual sistema...?!
<Romil> francamente se é pra usar um sistema leve eu optaria pelo lxde ou mesmo o icewm
<Crashvr> peregrinator_six, para blackbox!
<Romil> o icewm ate que é legalzinho
<peregrinator_six> lxde é o melhor! \o/
<peregrinator_six> e o mais bonito dos pesos penas! :D
<Romil> realmente a interface do lxde é insuperavel entre os leves
<Crashvr> peregrinator_six, vou dar uma olhada!
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, :)
<Romil> sem falar que o funcionamento nao difere tanto dos grandes como o gnome e kde, a gente nao tem que reinventar na roda
<Romil> blackbox é outro mundo
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, http://lxde.org/pt-br
<peregrinator_six> Romil, pode crer... :)
<peregrinator_six> Romil, é o tema dele é baseado no gtk tanto que usa o mesmo temas! :D
<Romil> isso ai, o bom é que os programas gtk nao ficam toscos como acontece no kde
<Crashvr> peregrinator_six, vlw estou vendo aqui!
<peregrinator_six> isso, isso... Compatibilidade total! :D
<Romil> pra pcs mais modestos sem duvida lxde bem configurado é o ideal
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, http://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=lxde&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=vid:1&source=og&sa=N&hl=pt-br&tab=wv
<Romil> peregrinator_six, eles lançaram uma versao do lxde com debian
<peregrinator_six> sempre!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> faz tempom isso ai já man...
<peregrinator_six> menos de 500 megas! :)
<natsha> oi voltei só para saber se   é bom instalar o opera
<Romil> humm
<peregrinator_six> opera é legal sim natsha
<natsha> quando formatei eu tirei
<Romil> opera usa bibliotecas do kde ainda?
<natsha> então vou instala-lo
<Crashvr> peregrinator_six, meu pc não é modesto... mas como sou meio tarado por abas de broswer entao meu chrome sempre tem mais de 20 abas abertas!!!
<peregrinator_six> não sei, mas é totalmente integrado com o gtk o ultimo!
<peregrinator_six> :O
<natsha> obrigada
<peregrinator_six> que isso menino...
<peregrinator_six> natsha, disponha linda! ^^
<Romil> natsha, se quer um navegador alternativo use o chromium
<natsha> hasta luego
<natsha> valeu
<Crashvr> entao meu gnome fica processamento por causa das outras ativades no maximo!!
<peregrinator_six> hasta.
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, vc é o estuprador maniaco das abas abertas... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHASUHAUS
<Crashvr> de certa forma!
<Romil> quem cnsegue lidar melhor com muitas abas abertas, chromium ou ff?
<peregrinator_six> Chormium sem duvida!
<Romil> se bem que eu nunca passo de 5 abas abertas
<peregrinator_six> gasta bem menos hardware!
<Crashvr> sim
<Crashvr> eu como sempre tenho muitas abas abertas prefiro o chrome!! ao ff!
<peregrinator_six> firefox é um tremendo de um Mustang disrree]gulado no que diz respeito a consumo disnecessari de memo... :S
<Crashvr> ahuahuaa
<Romil> bem, o quesito hardware nao me preocupa tanto, nao é um pc de ultima geração mas é um dual core com 2gb de ram, da pra rodar tudo do gnome sem engasgos
<peregrinator_six> se no ff 4 eles não derem um jeito dele gastar bem menos e fazer bem mais tipo o chrome, vai tomar feio na cabeça...
<Romil> minha maquina nunca usou swap
<peregrinator_six> Romil, vc não conta, tu não eis a realidade brasileira man... ;)
<peregrinator_six> Romil, com vc até o internet explorer 6 funfa! :D
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHUSHAUHS
<Romil> fala serio ne. iE6 foi de lascar
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Romil> peregrinator_six, o chromium tem um monte de itens no sinaptic pra instalar, fora a instalaçao padrao que outros é bom marcar pra ter ele funcionando belezinha?
<peregrinator_six> internet explorer é o pior produto que já vi na minha vida man, e o que é louco é que ele é feito pelo mesmo criador do sistem pra o quel ele foi feito e vive travando, lixo! :S
<Romil> interessante, tem chromium e chromium browser, eu sei que o segundo é o navegador e o primeiro é o que?
<peregrinator_six> sistema operacional da google!
<Romil> oxe
<Romil> tme isso no ubuntu é? nem sabia
<peregrinator_six> Romil, nem sei, pois depois que eu instalei o Chromium, nunca fiz nada a não ser  atualizar e só! :)
<peregrinator_six> to com o 7 agora, show de rápido!
<peregrinator_six> o mais rápido que ja vi pra Linux! Se bem que o Iron é um pouco mais rápido que ele ainda! ;)
<Romil> baixando
<peregrinator_six> Romil, qual...?!
<Romil> chromium-browser e seus codecs extra e nonfree
<peregrinator_six> só baixei o Chrmium...
<peregrinator_six> *Chromium...
<peregrinator_six> se fosse vc baixaria o Iron!
<Romil> mas o chromium nao é o so do google?
<peregrinator_six> poxa tenho que limpar o pc hoje e to com a preguiça da gota... :p
<peregrinator_six> Crhomium é o projeto de codigo aberto!
<Romil> bom, a descriçao do pacote diz que os codecs extra é pra rodar sites html5
<Romil> melhor ter ele instaaldo entao
<peregrinator_six> nem ligo, o meu não tem e não deu problemas ainda...
<Romil> nao gostei do novo navegador do kde
<Romil> rekonk
<Romil> ou sei la o nome
<peregrinator_six> qual é...:!?
<peregrinator_six> nem sei...?!
<Romil> achei meio cru demais
<peregrinator_six> por que não gostou...?!
<Romil> apesar de ser baseado em webkit como o chromium
<peregrinator_six> vai melhorar...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Romil> bem, ja era hora deles deixarem o konqueror de lado
<Romil> que falta me faz uma net decente
<peregrinator_six> Romil, de quanto...?!
<Romil> aqui seria bom no minimo de 1mb ne
<peregrinator_six> e vc tem quanto...?!
<Romil> to baixando a 18kbs, aqui é 128k
<Romil> mo saco
<peregrinator_six> Romil,
<peregrinator_six> Romil, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<Romil> so posso olhar agora depois de acabar de baixar o chromium
<Romil> hehehee
<Romil> é a vida
<Romil> quantos navegadores vc tem ai?
<peregrinator_six> Romil, 2 ff e c
<peregrinator_six> Romil, http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1945&sid=fe57db24e848fadfd3dfc6f7edabe7bf
<peregrinator_six> vou baixar o Debian LXDE pra brincar live cd! :) Deve voar o brinquedo pois o Debian em si já é bem leve, imagina com o LXDE como gerenciador de janelas...?! :O
<Romil> é vero. mas deve vir bem pelado
<Romil> é bom pra quem gosta de "construir" o sistema
<Romil> uma coisa que achei interessante no squeeze quando instalei aqui o dvd foi que ele veio com o broffice e nao com o openoffice, e tambem veio com o abiword e gnumeric
<Romil> eu acho meio exagerado ter todos esses programas pra mesma função
<peregrinator_six> eu quero aprender mesmo, ano que vem assim que sair o Debian 6 eu saio fora do ubuntu, não quero saber do ubuntu 11 sem o gnome3 por padrão não... :S
<Romil> bem, espero que o gnome shel melhore antes de virar padrao da interface gnome, tyive problemas com, ele no ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> Romil, pra mim o ubuntu 11 já é decepicionante...
<Romil> bem, ate agora nao vi nenhuma screenshot do 11.04
<peregrinator_six> pra depois de vc dar uma experimentada no seu novo browser... http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2010/11/mova-o-cache-do-google-chrome-para.html
<Romil> vou esperar pra ver o que eles pretendem de fato
<peregrinator_six> Romil, sua net é cabo ou rádio...?!
<Romil> radio
<Romil> peregrinator_six, no chromium como a gente faz pra que ao clicar no endereço dos sites na barra de endereços ele fique automaticamnete selecionada? no ff eu descobri facil como ativar a função. mas no chromium nao to achando
<peregrinator_six> Romil, no window$ na vem com isso ativo mas no do Linux não sei, se vc descobrir eu lhe agradeço...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Romil> humm
<peregrinator_six> eu sempre seleciono com o F6
<peregrinator_six> mas com ceteza tem, deve tá num site gringo desses ai da vida...
<Romil> humm. bem, resolve tambem ne
<peregrinator_six> mas é muito pratico isso de clica e já selecionar mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> Romil, sabei que o Cromium já está no beta 9...?! :O
<Romil> ta. nem saiu o 8 ainda
<Romil> aff. no chrome nao tem about:config como no firefox
<peregrinator_six> tem mais é diferente...
<peregrinator_six> po quer que seja igual naquilo que não é igual...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Romil> humm
<peregrinator_six> procura aqui que ensina... http://www.dicasbrowser.com/search/label/chrome/
<peregrinator_six> Romil, http://www.dicasbrowser.com/search/label/chrome/
<peregrinator_six> Romil, não tem não né... http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2010/10/chrome-9-com-visualizar-impressao.html
<peregrinator_six> Romil, http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2010/10/aboutlabs-agora-e-aboutflags.html
<peregrinator_six> era isso ai....?!
<Romil> deixa eu ver
<Romil> nao era isso nao. pelo jeito nao tem como
<SuBmUnDo> da pra instalar ubuntu em um computador com 384 mb de memoria?
<peregrinator_six> SuBmUnDo, sim, por que não...?!
<SuBmUnDo> pq um vizinho meu aqui ta com o computer com esta configuracao 384 mb memoria e 40 gb de hd é um computer antigo
<Romil> da, mas vai ficar meio lento. instale o lubuntu
<SuBmUnDo> lubuntu = lxde?
<Romil> isso ae
<SuBmUnDo> mas e quanto as particoes? como deveria fazer? deixar quanto pra cada uma?
<peregrinator_six> SuBmUnDo, da, da, mas se quiser melhor desempenho sugiro o Lubuntu mesmo! :)
<peregrinator_six> pra cada uma o que...!?
<Pskol> bota o debian
<Pskol> vai fica mais rapido
<peregrinator_six> (/raiz e /home), é isso...?!
<SuBmUnDo> as particoes swap / /home
<SuBmUnDo> isso
<peregrinator_six> faz o mesmo que pra o UBuntu...
<Pskol> vai parecer um dual core
<Pskol> kkk
<peregrinator_six> ou então ponha o Debian como disse om Pskol
<SuBmUnDo> debian nao é pesado?
<Romil> se vc for novato pro aqui melhro usar lubuntu
<Romil> debian é leve mas vc tem que fazer muita coisa depois de instalar
<peregrinator_six> SuBmUnDo,  ou esse aqui ó... http://lxde.org/pt-br
<Pskol> usa nem 128 de memoria
<Romil> lubuntu ja vei pronto
<Pskol> Romil, nem tanto... ele so nao tem as firulas do ubuntu, aqueles efeitos inuteis
<peregrinator_six> SuBmUnDo, http://lxde.org/lxde#System_Requirements
<SuBmUnDo> vo lhar
<Romil> SuBmUnDo, me diz uma coisa
<SuBmUnDo> fala
<Romil> que net pretende usar? placa de video etc?
<SuBmUnDo> usar mesmo broffice (o processador de texto) gravar cds e dvds e internet orkut e msn
<Romil> sim, mas é net a radio, wireless?
<Romil> cabo
<Romil> adls?
<Romil> adsl
<SuBmUnDo> cabo oi vlexo
<Romil> ah
<Romil> entao vai de debian mesmo
<warlinux> boa tarde pessoal
<Romil> se vc consegue garantir que a net funfe qualquer distro vai de boa porque vc pode instalar o que precisar depois
<Romil> boa
<warlinux> estou pesquisando sobre ferramentas para gerencia de logs, já tenho o servidor centralizado com o syslog-ng rodando, gostaria de saber sobre ferramentas para facilitar o gerenciamento desses logs, alguém tem alguma coisa para me indicar ?
<SuBmUnDo> blz, valeu pelas dicas
<natsha> hola todos
<natsha> eu queria baixar o opera onde eu acho
<Crashvr> baixa pelo snaptic!
<natsha> obg
<Crashvr> natsha, Sistema / Adminstração / Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic!
<natsha> sei valeu
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, acho quer o opera não tem no repo não...
<Crashvr> let me see!
<peregrinator_six> Crashvr, ele não é open source não, acho que não vai achar lá no Synaptic...
<peregrinator_six> igual o Crome, não tem no repo...
<natsha> eu qeria um link do opera
<peregrinator_six> *Chrome...
<natsha> tem tantos que eu naõ sei
<peregrinator_six> natsha, http://my.opera.com/portugues/forums/topic.dml?id=108541
<natsha> quero versão mais nova
<natsha> ops valeu  gracias
<Crashvr> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<peregrinator_six> natsha, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Opera
<peregrinator_six> natsha, qual o seu interesse no opera...?!
<Crashvr> peregrinator_six, tem esse aqui tem também por isso meu repo tem opera!!
<Crashvr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Romil> natsha, fia, instale o chromium, mas facil via synaptic
<natsha> para ter um navegador a mais
<peregrinator_six> eu prefiro o Crhomium ou o Sr ware iron, mas...
<natsha> vou instalar o crhomium
<natsha> as vezes o omzilla não quer entrar eu uso o outro
<natsha> mozilla
<natsha> mais uma vez obrigada a todos amanhã  eu volto besosss
<Romil> ate
<peregrinator_six> natsha, ^^
<natsha> sim
<peregrinator_six> Romil,
<siOux_> boa tarde
<siOux_> alguém mexe com iptables aqui?
<peregrinator_six> bo tarde.
<peregrinator_six> siOux_, qual a sua divida nisso...?!
<siOux_> tenho essa regra
<siOux_> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp -s receptor.ans.gov.br  --dport 21 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.50
<siOux_> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp -s receptor.ans.gov.br  --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.50
<siOux_> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp -s receptor.ans.gov.br  --dport 20001:20020 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.50
<siOux_> esta funcionando
<peregrinator_six> siOux_, epnsei que vc queria algo pra configurar ele mas pelo que vejo não posso lhe ajudar pois vc tem mais conhecimento nisso que eu...
<siOux_> porém, não quero especificar apenas para um host
<peregrinator_six> *pesnei...
<peregrinator_six> *pensei...
<peregrinator_six> siOux_, isso ajudaria a ficar mais facil ou não tem nada a ver com o que vc quer...!? http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/gufw-10-04-5-firewall-nao-complicado-para-o-ubuntu/
<peregrinator_six> natsha, ó ela ai de novo... ^^
<siOux_> peregrinator_six nada a ve...
<siOux_> Andre_Gondim esta ai?
<peregrinator_six> siOux_, eu já sabia, então sorry man... não tenho pericia tecnica pra lhe ajudar... :|
<peregrinator_six> siOux_, o Ayrton tá, ele deve saber...
<peregrinator_six> siOux_, http://www.guiadohardware.net/artigos/firewall-iptables/
<maraujo_3> tarde povo
<marcos> como  traduz o kde?
<Patricia> voltei :D
<barna> marcos, v se isso ajuda! http://br.kde.org/Tutorial_i18n
<barna> Patricia, :D
<Patricia> barna, :D oie :D
<Patricia> o que se passa?
<marcos> barna:  ja  achei aki blz
<marcos> patricia:  eu coloqueli  pra  ficar  em portugues  mas  nao fico
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> menu> setting system > language > add language
<Patricia> :) language system default
<marcos> so  aparece  la  ingles
<Patricia> Portugues Brasil :D
<Patricia> install language
<levine> boa tarde pessoal
<Patricia> marcos tah instalando?
<marcos> patricia: nao é  em  locale que  muda?
<Patricia> levine, bom dia
<Patricia> pere
<Patricia> vou pegar o nome completo do pacote
<levine> Patricia, boa tarde
<levine> alguém com experiência em atualizar o subversion?
<levine> dei um svnadmin upgrade e o filesystem do repositório deu pau
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-ptbr
<Patricia> depois vai la na configuração
<marcos> patricia:valeu
<Patricia> vou criar um texto de auto ajuda com idioma :D
<stargazer> Galera alguém aqui já compro jogos pelo estarland ?
<barna> galera, da um help pra mim? to tentando montar um arquivo .iso e ele num monta! http://paste.ubuntu.com/533572/
<barna> no paste tem o erro!
<peregrinator_six> barna, diga ai meu patrão, como andas querido...?! :)
<barna> tentei montar o arquivo em ruindows e montou blz! então o arquivo não esta corrompido!
<barna> peregrinator_six, blz kra!
<barna> eu to de boa! e vc?
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade maior só se eu tivesse morto... AUHSUAHUSHAUHSUAHSUAS
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> peregrinator_six, to querendo jogar joguinho velho, mas num to conseguindo montar a imagem!
<peregrinator_six> barna, ???
<barna> peregrinator_six, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533572/
<barna> tentei montar por terminal, pelo nautilus e pelo gmountiso e nada!
<peregrinator_six> qual o emulador que vc tá usando ai barna...?!
<barna> peregrinator_six, primeiro eu tenho q montar a imagem, depois ia tentar rodar pelo wine!
<barna> peregrinator_six, no winehq.org tem as confs p/ rodar!
<peregrinator_six> mas o que vc quer rodar por ele...?!
<peregrinator_six> usa o play on linux...
<peregrinator_six> pelo que li é mais facil...
<barna> peregrinator_six, age of empires 1!
<barna> sim posso até tentar! mas tenho q montar a imagem p/ poder instalar o jogo!
<peregrinator_six> opa, bom gosto em man...?!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> calma lá, vou ver se arrumo alguma coisa aqui...
<barna> valeu!
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://gamblis.com/2010/07/25/how-to-install-0-a-d-age-of-empire-clone-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<barna> peregrinator_six, ja usei ele!
<barna> peregrinator_six, ele num ta terminado ainda!
<barna> ta em faze de teste!
<peregrinator_six> tendi..
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver aqui então...
<barna> peregrinator_six, sem falar q ele num tem suporte a minha placa de video!
<peregrinator_six> barna, ele é satisfatorio...?!
<barna> o meu problema é a iso! num é só essa iso, tem um monte de iso q o ubuntu num consegue montar e o winxp sim!
<barna> peregrinator_six, como teste sim! mas como jogo não!
<Patricia> renomeia ela
<Patricia> o gnome menta sozinho isso :S
<barna> Patricia, aki num ta montando!
<barna> Patricia, tentei o gmountiso e tb nada!
<barna> Patricia, dai fui pro terminal! http://paste.ubuntu.com/533572/
<Patricia> renomeia ela barna Age\ of\ Empires.iso para age_off_empires.iso
 * jordan_work is away: Away
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533578/
<Patricia> sudo mount (imagem.iso) (local de montagem)-t iso9660 -o loop
<Patricia> ou para montar em lucar diferente
<Patricia>  sudo mount /home/wiki/Arquivos/ubuntu.iso /home/wiki/Desktop/ubuntu -t iso9660 -o loop
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533580/
<Patricia> ;O
<barna> o pior é q o winxp monta ele de boa!
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> iii nao sei nao :S
<peregrinator_six> barna, vai jogar Yoshi History e ser feliz rapaz...  :D
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> tem uma galera na comuna q curte age, a gente tava querendo travar uma batalha!
<peregrinator_six> to com maior saudade dele, um dia instala aqui o do N64 e do SNES também, do super nintendo e dificil pra cacildis... :S
<barna> agora estão os 6 comps com ubuntu 10.04 e 1 com Lubuntu 10.04!
<barna> to mudando todo o sistema do restaurante q estou trabalhando p/ ubuntu agora!
<barna> enquanto ta atualizando eu to aki tentando descubrir como montar essa .iso!
<peregrinator_six> tá trampando num restaurante agora é menino maluquinho...?! :P
<barna> num queria recorrer a gravar um cd!
<barna> sim, de dia eu trabalho aki e de noite continuo aki fazendo as fotos!
<barna> 2 em 1!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Romil> passe pra um pendrive
<Romil> tem usn programas que fazem isso
<peregrinator_six> barna, vai jogar dota que é melhor man... :P
<peregrinator_six> Romil, vc por aqui man...?!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<Romil> vortei
<peregrinator_six> não tinha ido embora...?!
<Romil> heheee
<peregrinator_six> :P
<barna> Romil, dai ele acha q o pen é um cd?
<Romil> barna, como é?
<barna> Romil, vc falow p/ jogar ele num pendrive!
<Romil> sim, poe a iso num pen usando um programa pra criar pen inicializavel
<Romil> fica igual um cd de instalaçao
<barna> Romil, ah!
<Romil> so precisa dar boot pela usb
<barna> Romil, num é a iso do ubuntu! isso eu tenho! é a iso de um jogo q num quer montar no ubuntu por nada!
<Romil> ixi
<barna> Romil, mas no win monta!
<Romil> as esse jogo é pra linux?
<gabriel_> Oi, alguém aí tem um tempo pra me ajudar
<barna> é não! age of empires 1!
<gabriel_> ?
<barna> Romil, mas o problema num é nem o jogo, pq nem cheguei nisso ai! eu primeiro tenho q montar a iso!
<Romil> bom, se tratando de games to pr fora
<barna> gabriel_, faça a pergunta, se alguem souber vai lhe responder!
<Romil> deve ter algum programa que emula .iso
<Romil> so nao sei qual, nunca precisei
<barna> Romil, tentei montar pelo nautilus, gmountiso e terminal!
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533580/
<gabriel_> Eu to tentando mudar a resolução do meu monitor de 1280x768 pra 1024x768
<gabriel_> mas não tem a opção em monitores
<gabriel_> só tem 800x600 e 1280x768
<Romil> gabriel_, que chato
<Romil> tem um jeito mas é meio trabalhoso
<Romil> como sempre ne. hehehehee
<gabriel_> hehe
<peregrinator_six> barna, nem da pra acreditar que uma delicia de Head Ste como este só me custou menos de 13 reais man... http://www.its2000.com.br/produtoFotos/headset-duplo-edififer-2018mvr_3079_0.jpg LINDO! :D
<Romil> nao fgosta do 1280x768?
<peregrinator_six> *Set...
<gabriel_> é que eu tava tentando rodar o football manager 08, e ele não roda em widescreen
<gabriel_> no meu outro note que tinha 1024x768 rodou tranquilo no wine
<barna> peregrinator_six, nossa!
<gabriel_> e nesse não roda por isso
<Romil> ta bom, entao vamos la, vo te dar uma dica que me deram aqui mesmo
<gabriel_> já vi alguma coisa sobre mexer no xorg.conf, mas o meu tá vazio
<barna> gabriel_, ja tentou configurar o winecfg pra rodar em 1024x768?
<peregrinator_six> barna, edifico central é o poder... http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/multi_caixas/precos?ClasseProdutoX=2&CodCategoriaX=13&XT=1&XE=0&modelo=Edifier|2018MVR&regiao=A&preco_min=&preco_max= :D
<barna> gabriel_, xorg.conf praticamente não existe mais! (depois do ubuntu 9.10)!
<gabriel_> eu já coloquei pra ele criar uma área de trabalho nessa resolucao, mas fica como se fosse em uma janela e o jogo fica cortado
<Romil> roda o comando no terminal cvt 1024 768 60
<gabriel_> deu isso: # 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz
<gabriel_> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<Romil> beleza
<Romil> agora digita
<Romil> xrandr --newmode  "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<Romil> gabriel_ digita agora xrandr e me diz o que retorna
<gabriel_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<gabriel_> VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<gabriel_> LVDS1 connected 1280x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 305mm x 183mm
<gabriel_>    1280x768       60.0*+
<gabriel_>    800x600        60.3
<gabriel_>    640x480        59.9
<gabriel_> TV1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<gabriel_>   1024x768_60.00 (0x15f)   63.0MHz
<gabriel_>         h: width  1024 start 1072 end 1176 total 1328 skew    0 clock   47.4KHz
<gabriel_>         v: height  768 start  771 end  775 total  798           clock   59.4Hz
<Romil> hum. interessante
<Romil> entao o video em uso é o LVDS1
<gabriel_> o que foi?
<gabriel_> sim
<Romil> ok
<Romil> vamos continuar
<gabriel_> blz
<Romil> xrandr --addmode LVDS1  "1024x768_60.00"
<gabriel_> agora deu certo
<gabriel_> valeu mesmo cara
<Romil> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode "1024x768_60.00"
<Romil> cabou ainda nao
<gabriel_> blz
<Romil> se fizer so isso depois de reinciar volta ao que tava
<Romil> digita ae
<gabriel_> ah
<gabriel_> digitei já
<Romil> sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Defalt
<Romil> sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<Romil> desculpa
<gabriel_> blz
<gabriel_> abriu já
<Romil> no final la do arquivo, antes do ultima linha vc vai colocar as linhas que te mandei digitar na sequencia
<gabriel_> blz
<Romil> xrandr --newmode  "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<Romil> xrandr --addmode LVDS1  "1024x768_60.00"
<Romil> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode "1024x768_60.00"
<gabriel_> digitado
<Romil> pronto, assim ele mantera essa resolução apos reiniciar
<Romil> salvou o arquivo?
<gabriel_> beleza
<gabriel_> sim
<Romil> é isso. ta feito
<gabriel_> valeu
<gabriel_> vou testar o jogo agora
<Romil> ok
<Romil> se der pau nao sera por causa da resolução
<gabriel_> sim
<gabriel_> agora ta rodando
<gabriel_> tranquilo tranquilo
<gabriel_> igual no outro pc
<Romil> blz
<Romil> epa. volto ja
<Romil> voltei
<Patricia> uma tela/monitor de 50 polegadas tem sua resolução de quantos?
<gbs> depende
<gbs> hoje, o máximo eh 1920x1080, o famoso full hd  ou 1080p
<gbs> mas existe tela com menos resolucao q isso, nesse tamanho
<Patricia> mmm
<gbs> dois
<Patricia> tres
<Patricia> tah complicado isso aff :/
<gbs> ?
<gbs> oq?
<Patricia> tipo
<Patricia> alguem instala uma coisa
<Patricia> e no meu tem e no dele nao :/
<Patricia> como pode
<Patricia> vou sair tchau
<levine> até mais
<alinef> Boa Noite a quem está ai '-'
<sexpistol> boa noite alinef
<xdoctor> alinef, boa noite
<alinef> sexpistol, obrigada por responder :) Como vai?
<alinef> xdoctor, você também, obrigada. Como está :)?
<xdoctor> com raiva
<peregrinator_six> alinef, boa noite lindza do brasil! :D
<xdoctor> o virtualbox não quer compilar
<xdoctor> por causa da libiconv
<alinef> peregrinator_six, obrigada, :)
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem aqui já usou o gimp-gap?
<jeffe> Boa noite
<jeffe> Tenho o Ubuntu 10.04 instalado e estou tentando rodar pelo WINE um programa mas ele pede que o formato da data seja dd/mm/aaaa. Alguém pode me ajudar? Como mudo o formato da data?
<jeffe> Tenho o Ubuntu 10.04 instalado e estou tentando rodar pelo WINE um programa mas ele pede que o formato da data seja dd/mm/aaaa. Alguém pode me ajudar? Como mudo o formato da data? Talvez seja simples mas eu não sei como faz
<Paulo_Carvalho> que programa jefe?
<Paulo_Carvalho> jeffe?
<jeffe> é um programa que uso na Secretaria de saúde aqui do município
<jeffe> estou testando os programas um a um para ver se consigo tirar o qindos e passar tudo para Linux
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<jeffe> o nome do programa é SCNES, ele pede que o formato da data seja dd/mm/aaaa
<Paulo_Carvalho> bom então não dá pra mudar pra um similar
<Paulo_Carvalho> qual sistema?
<jeffe> SCNES
<Paulo_Carvalho> já tentou sistema administração hora e data?
<jeffe> eu tentei mas lá só encontrei opção de alterar a data não o formato
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas é que o formato vc define na hora de instalar o sistema
<Paulo_Carvalho> o fuso horário tá são paulo?
<jeffe> Bom na instalação eu fi isso de fuso horário, como estou na Bahia coloquei Salvador BA
<jeffe> mas não percebi lugar para alterar o formato,
<jeffe> e só agora que fui precisar disso
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<Paulo_Carvalho> tá aí
<jeffe> ok, obrigado. Vou olhar.
<naruto_> oi
<naruto_> tudo bem pessoal ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> oi garotinho
<naruto_> oiii
<Paulo_Carvalho>  que precisa?
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-18
<EngSkeeter> depois de um longo jejum de internet, Boa Noite!
<ricardo> alguém ai manja de atalhos de teclado? queria saber o que é  kp_1??
<ricardo> <alt><control><kp_1>....
<marcos> ola  pessoal
<EngSkeeter> opa marcos
<marcos> tranquilo
<peregrinator_six> good night humans.
<EngSkeeter> fala peregrinator_six
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite meu patrão, o que o senhor manda...?!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ricardo> 0/
<EngSkeeter> abstinencia de internet faz mjuito mal
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs...
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, e ai, como se tá brow...?!
<EngSkeeter> pow de boa
<EngSkeeter> esperando o resultado da entrevista
<EngSkeeter> alguem usa o vivo on?
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, sucega rapaz, o que vc podia fazer foi feito...!
<EngSkeeter> pow se der certo a rodada eh por minha conta rsrsrs
<Pskol> opa
<marcos> alguma novidade ai
<maraujo_3> to de volta
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<maraujo_3> alguma boa alma presente?
<yro_anjos> maraujo_3: alma não, + usuários e outras coisas sim...
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> humor aqui nao falta
<maraujo_3> enfim alguem q acompanhou meu drama?
<maraujo_3> rs
<yro_anjos> maraujo_3:  :)
<marcos> qual  é  esse  drama?
<maraujo_3> desconfigurei o x
<maraujo_3> nao tava conseguindo acessar pelo modo grafico
<maraujo_3> nem com macumba da boa
<marcos> um
<yro_anjos> maraujo_3:  reintalou ???
<maraujo_3> nem
<maraujo_3> tentei iniciar o x
<maraujo_3> num foi
<maraujo_3> tentei reconfigurar o xserver nao foi
<maraujo_3> ai tentei uma coisa q num tinha pensando
<maraujo_3> pensado
<maraujo_3> entrar no modo grafico seguro
<maraujo_3> ai deu varias opções
<maraujo_3> so dei pra reiniciar o x
<maraujo_3> e foi
<maraujo_3> so q as configs tudo resetaram
<maraujo_3> as contas de gwiber/evolution e empathy
<maraujo_3> vou checar qto as atualizzações
<Pskol> vai fuçar vai
<marcos> rsrs
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> nem
<maraujo_3> coloquei uma placa de video
<maraujo_3> ai pus o driver nvidia
<maraujo_3> mas to com tanta sorte
<maraujo_3> q a placa deu bug
<maraujo_3> no 1o dia comigo
<yro_anjos> maraujo_3:  pensei q tinha desintaládo o modo gráfico
<maraujo_3> e deu esse xabu todo
<maraujo_3> nao
<maraujo_3> so desconfigurou
<maraujo_3> o xorg
<maraujo_3> como puxando pelo driver da nvidia
<maraujo_3> simplesmente o monitor da config sumiu
<maraujo_3> ou sumiu da config
<yro_anjos> maraujo_3: pior que tive q reisntalar o meu ontem, não conseguir, resolver o problema  iniciar apos o GRUB
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> serio?
<maraujo_3> nem aquela recuperação do grub?
<maraujo_3> na config gmail do evolution tipo de login = Plain?
<yro_anjos> Instalei e reintalei o GRUB o problema é uqe ele não localizava e o maverick
<maraujo_3> pouxa
<maraujo_3> q louco
<maraujo_3> mas um viva pra noz
<maraujo_3> tamo de volta
<yro_anjos> (0/
<maraujo_3> \O
<maraujo_3> como disse pra meu amigo
<maraujo_3> to virando o magayver dos micros sucatas
<yro_anjos> maraujo_3:  entre no ## ubuntu-br-offtopic
<maraujo_3> que ser isso?
<yro_anjos> la vc pode falar coisas que não seja relacionado a parte técnica (suporte)
<maraujo_3> cara se a gente for falar so de tecnica
<maraujo_3> isso aqui vira um forum
<maraujo_3> cheio de bots
<maraujo_3> so pergunta e respostas
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> ou fica todo mundo calado
<maraujo_3> ja volto
<peregrinator_six> .kick maraujo_3 :P
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs
<maraujo_3> inda bem q tu num eh op
<maraujo_3> cara q fiz ?
<maraujo_3> nao destratei ninguem
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, boa noite man!
<maraujo_3> boa cara
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, só pra descontrair...
<maraujo_3> achei q ia ficar feliz em me ver
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> te pego na curva
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<maraujo_3> ja volto
<peregrinator_six> depois de ter tentando chutar seu traseiro fiquei... AUHSUAHSUHAHUSH
<maraujo_3> config o evolution
<Porcks> fala galera
<maraujo_3> povo alguem ai tem problemas com conta hotmail no evolution?
<marcos> nao  ta  dando  de  entrar  no amsn
<marcos> maraujo_3:  nao  to  conseguindo  entra no amsn
<maraujo_3> xiii
<maraujo_3> to no empathy
<maraujo_3> usando o msn-pecan
<maraujo_3> rodando de bouas
<maraujo_3> maus so usei amsn no trampo no ruimdows
<d70> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> d70, boa.
<maraujo_3> noite boa
<Raphael_S> marcos, aki ta normal
<Raphael_S> aki engra normal
<Raphael_S> no amsn
<Raphael_S> tente verificar se alguma coisa da sua conexao
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> quem ta com problema ae?
<marcos> da  erro  no servidor
<maraujo_3> eu to
<maraujo_3> mas no evolution
<maraujo_3> conta hotmail pop
<maraujo_3> e vc?
<marcos> eu  no amsn
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite man.
<d70> alguem sabe como me ajudar com o menu "open with" ?
<Romil> maraujo_3, as configs da conta estao corretas?
<peregrinator_six> nem sei o que é isso...
<peregrinator_six> Romil, 0o
<peregrinator_six> vc aqui...?!
<Romil> opa
<peregrinator_six> :p
<Romil> pois é
<peregrinator_six> Romil,  boa noite patrão, tá de forga hoje...?!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<maraujo_3> boa pergunta
<maraujo_3> quer checar?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<Romil> claro. eu trabalho em turnos de 12x36, ou seja trabalho uma noite e folgo outra
<peregrinator_six> Romil, então é só tranquilidade e nade de kernel panic pra ti... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUHSUA
<Romil> graças
<marcos> raphael_s:  a conexao  ta  normal
<xGrind> alguem ouviu falar do patch q vai ter no novo kernel?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Raphael_S> marcos, ok
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite.
<Romil> xGrind, o patch pro kernel 2.6.38 que vai turbinar a velocidade do sistema?
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> pelo amor de zeus
<maraujo_3> nao me fala em kernel
<xGrind> Romil; isso
<maraujo_3> vejo mais erro de kernel q estrela no ceu
<maraujo_3> com esse micro sucata
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<Romil> ta lendo sobre isso no orkut agora a pouco
<Romil> espero que de certo
<marcos> rsrsrs
<Romil> mas tao cedo nao sai essa versoa do kernel
<Romil> a 2.6.37 aind ata na versao RC
<marcos> entro  o amsn  milagre
<xGrind> aMSN é um lixo ;x
<xGrind> prefiro emesene ou pidgin
<marcos> samsung  ta  lançando oseu tab tambem
<peregrinator_six> aMSN também não gosto não xGrind...
<xGrind> ja testei no windows. é a msm coisa horrivel
<marcos> um  dia  ele  vai  melhorar
<marcos> acredito  nisso
<peregrinator_six> vai, em 3333... :P
<marcos> kkkkkk
<xGrind> eu vi q os caras do emesene tavam ajudando no codigo do amsn
<marcos> pensei q  o pessoal  tinha  desistido mas tao trabalhando ainda  no amsn
<xGrind> ja viram o instantbird eu acho o nome
<xGrind> usaram o codigo do firefox
<xGrind> muito simples
<eduardo> xGrind: Alguem esta usando empathy?
<xGrind> eu nao curti empathy
<eduardo> Meu empathy as vezes manda msg duplicada
<xGrind> vi na primeira versao no ubuntu 9.10. falaram q iam melhorar
<Raphael_S> eu uso pidgin aki
<eduardo> alguém já encontrou esse problema?
<xGrind> instalei esses dias. horrivel
<Raphael_S> mtu raro entra pelo amsn
<xGrind> pidgin 'e melhor
<xGrind> o foda do pidgin, pelo menos aki
<xGrind> é q as vezes ele sobrecarregada o processador
<xGrind> dai tenho q fechar e abrir de novo, ou esperar um tempao ate voltar
<peregrinator_six> os meus preferidos: Pidgin, Empathy, Emesene e Galaxium <------ foi descontinuado acho... :************
<xGrind> foi
<eduardo> eu testei o video do empathy hoje
<xGrind> eu usava miranda no windows
<eduardo> e funcionou uma vez
<xGrind> acho q nao tem pro linux
<eduardo> depois começou a dar pau
<eduardo> eu usava o mercury antes
<xGrind> http://www.miranda-im.org/
<xGrind> so' pra windows msm
<marcos> porq  é  tao  dificil  ajeitar  um progra depois  de feito
<Raphael_S> em modo texto eu uso centerim
<Raphael_S> e um cliente
<Raphael_S> para varios protocolos
<Raphael_S> msn icq talz
<Skeletal> eae pesssoal
<Skeletal> alguem conhece uma software para fazer buscas no Linux?
<Skeletal> ao inve de usar o comando find.....
<sidmario> locate
<Skeletal> mas é um aplicativo gráfico?
<sidmario> não
<Skeletal> preciso de um aplicativo gráfico.
<maraujo_3> opa
<maraujo_3> para?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> imagem ou vetor?
<sidmario> mas pelo nautilus num tem a lupa pra procurar arquivos?
<maraujo_3> perdaum nao li tudo
<maraujo_3> rs
<peregrinator_six> Skeletal, vou lhe trazer um, só um minuto...
<peregrinator_six> Skeletal, http://ubuntued.info/gnomedo-atalho-rapido-a-todas-as-ferramentas
<Skeletal> boa cara, vo da uma olhada
<maraujo_3> povo saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<sidmario> alguem sabe algum programa pra ordem de serviço no linux
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, bom dia.
<joao_panda> Pessoal, boa noite, estou precisando usar uma versão antiga do NetworkManager, como posso fazer isto?
<yro_anjos> peregrinator_six:  acho melhor o docky e o cairo do que o gnome.do
<peregrinator_six> e o que tem a ver dock com um program de buscas...?!
<joao_panda> Alguem pode me ajudar em relação ao NetworkManager?!?
<peregrinator_six> joao_panda, tenho uma ideia...
<joao_panda> peregrinator_six, Opa, Diga.
<peregrinator_six> joao_panda,  vai lá na ppa desse programa ai e veja no historico os lançamentos a se navega até a versão que vc quer, faz a adaptação e ve se funciona, tendeu...!?
<joao_panda> peregrinator_six, entender, eu entendi, mais o lance é achar os ppas.
<peregrinator_six> joao_panda, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<leleobhz> joao_panda: porque vc quer velharia do nm?
<leleobhz> explica primeiro
<joao_panda> É que meu modem é um Aiko 76 E, ele é CDMA da vivo, até o Ubuntu 9.10 ele funcionava normal, eu achava que era problema do Ubuntu, mais pelo visto as atualizações do NM
<joao_panda> Deixaram o modem ruim, ele cai com frequencia e as vezes nem conecta, então tenho de voltar pra a versão antiga.
<leleobhz> joao_panda: isso nao e do nm
<leleobhz> o suporte a 3G dele melhorou mto
<leleobhz> so que assim
<leleobhz> do 10.10 n e tao legal quanto o ultimo do ultimo
<leleobhz> que tem no ppa
<leleobhz> o do 10.10 nao gostou mto do meu 3G tb nao
<leleobhz> o novo ja fica estavelzao, mostra nivel de sinal e tal
<leleobhz> tente ele primeiro
<leleobhz> ta no ppa
<leleobhz> mas ponha o bleed edge
<joao_panda> leleobhz, então não sei explicar, pórem com meu modem ficou ruim e como. Eu até instalei o fedora e o trisquel, tentando ver se tinha algum problema com o Ubuntu, mais ambos tem o mesmo problema.
<peregrinator_six> joao_panda, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=72606.0
<leleobhz> joao_panda: tente o ultimo do ultimo
<leleobhz> ja disse
<leleobhz> adicione o ppa do nm
<leleobhz> peregrinator_six: deixa ele colocar o ultimo nm primeiro
<joao_panda> Olha, vou ver a ultima NM
<joao_panda> Mais acredito que não resolva meu problema, mais vou tentar.
<leleobhz> tente primeiro
<leleobhz> depois nos vemos nos logs o que ha
<leleobhz> pode ate ser kernel, e n o nm
<joao_panda> É. Eu também pensei nessa possibilidade.
<joao_panda> Vixi, ainda tenho que atualizar o sistema, :/ só amanhã... lol
<joao_panda> Depois dou a review
<Balduino> pessoal eu sou um infeliz usuário do 3dsp wifi radar em vez do network manager, e isto me causa incômodos como é o caso de ter que desativar todas as minhas contas do pidgin e ativá-las novamente para conseguir logar nas minhas contas
<g4scan> Balduino
<g4scan> instala o wicd
<vitorlobo> quale a mina da jogada?
<vitorlobo> tbm quero
<Balduino> g4scan, será q funcionará, pq ao instalar o driver da placa preciso instalar o 3dsp wifi radar para funcionar
<Balduino> g4scan, não existe nenhuma configuração no pidgin que permita resolver este problema?
<nathanny> Boa noite. Gente fiz uma presepada aqui para tentar instalar o ubuntu numa maquina que nao quer reconhecer USB e o leitor de Cd esta estragado... mas agora tenho erros na inicialização e acredito que o sistema pode nao estar estavel... alguem pode me ajudar? No minimo tirar umas duvidas?
<Balduino> nathanny, não sei se consigo, mas vc pode falar seu problema, aí se alguém souber vai responder
<nathanny_> ninguem
<Balduino> nathanny_, se vc falar seu problema talvez alguém responda
<nathanny_> bom...
<nathanny_> a mensagem entao nao deve ter chegado
<nathanny_> mas mandei
<nathanny_> seguinte...
<nathanny_> o erro aparece muito rapido
<nathanny_> nao consigo ver bem
<nathanny_> =\
<nathanny_> eu instalei o ubuntu nesse hd atraves de outro notebook
<nathanny_> porque nesse nao tenho mais unidade de cd
<nathanny_> queimou...
<nathanny_> quando voltei o HD... tenho rapidos erros antes da tela de login
<nathanny_> acho que entendi o que vc quis dizer
<nathanny_> nao a como ajudar sem ter um minino da mensagem que aparece...
<nathanny_> a maquina nao ta lendo USB... nao consigo entender pq
<Balduino> nathanny_, lsusb não retorna nada?
<nathanny_> retorna
<nathanny_> deixa eu tentar colar aqui
<nathanny_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nathanny_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nathanny_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vitorlobo> nathany_: tenso hein?
<nathanny_> compt velho
<nathanny_> notebook velho
<vitorlobo> nathany_: vc averiguou na bios se queimou msmo?
<nathanny_> eaea
<nathanny_> o cd rom?
<vitorlobo> sim
<nathanny_> raramente funciona e para de funcionar no meio do caminho
<vitorlobo> ele deixa de identificar quando queima
<nathanny_> identifica as vezes...
<nathanny_> depois para
<vitorlobo> deve ser mal contato dos cabos.....problema de tecnico...nem sei se vale consertar =\
<nathanny_> estranho porque tentei ate usar um cd rom externo nele...
<vitorlobo> nathany_: roda o ubuntu via pen driver...sabe fazer?
<nathanny_> pra dar boot no cd...
<g4scan> Balduino qual sua placa?
<nathanny_> vitorlobo, qualquer dispositivo usb que conecto... ele nao reconhece nada
<vitorlobo> nathany_: é pq vc tem q mudar a ordem do boot na bios...ta ligada?
<nathanny_> sim
<nathanny_> mesmo assim nao da boot pela usb
<Balduino> g4scan, 3dsp
<nathanny_> mas aqui no ubuntu mesmo... agora...
<vitorlobo> nathany_: mas seu note tem suporte a usb de boot?
<nathanny_> nao le pen drive algum...
<nathanny_> tem sim
<vitorlobo> nathany_: detalhe...o pendriver tem q estar vazio...so com o boot
<vitorlobo> consta?
<nathanny_> bom... ai eu sei que errei
<vitorlobo> :P
<nathanny_> mas o que explicaria o leito de cd externo nao bootar?
<vitorlobo> nathany_: o leitor externo é via usb?
<nathanny_> eh que eu nao tenho um pen drive... soh tenho hd externo
<g4scan> nao vejo motivo de conflito dela com o pigdin
<nathanny_> sim
<g4scan> vc está usando o pigdin rpa entrar no msn Balduino ?
<g4scan> Balduino ja tentou emular ela com ndiswrapper?
<vitorlobo> nathany_: o leitor externo entao funfa como se fosse um usb ..nunca tentei algo assim
<nathanny_> pois eh
<Balduino> g4scan, estou usando o pidgin
<nathanny_> rsrs
<Balduino> g4scan, não tentei, pq o driver pra linux funciona perfeitamente, o problema é a integração dos aplicativos com esse 3dsp wifi radar
<vitorlobo> nathany_: so uma coisa....quando vc gravou o ubuntu no cd ou dvd, vc gravou o iso em imagem direitinho ne? pq mta gente grava na marra...joga no cd e pensa q é assim
<nathanny_> pra ser sincera... essa maquina eh de uma cliente minha... e veio pra ca com o win7 instalado, leitor de cd ja nao funcionava... e quando eu colocava algo no usb nao reconhecia
<vitorlobo> nathany_: pq se por exemplo...extractar o iso e jogar no cd, o boot n funfa n
<g4scan> a mano
<g4scan> doidera viu..
<nathanny_> pra fazer backup das fotos dela, tirei o hd da maquina e coloquei em outra
<nathanny_> o cd ta funcionando direitinho
<Balduino> g4scan, até tenho solução para o empathy no gconf-editor
<nathanny_> gravei de uma iso... em outro note
<nathanny_> rsrs
<Balduino> g4scan, mas gosto mesmo é do pidgin
<nathanny_> achei que fosse algum virus que tivesse dando pau nas usb... sei la... inventam cada coisa
<vitorlobo> nathany_: pra n dar mais pau do que ja está..melhor levar numa assistencia tecnica pra consertar esse cd-rom hein.... pq se ele pifar de vez, como faz?
<vitorlobo> :S
<nathanny_> entao formatei a maquina dela e fui reinstalar o sistema que ela usava
<nathanny_> o cd realmente nao lia... assim como as usbs
<nathanny_> rs
<g4scan> nathanny_ tem um programa que cria imagem pra vc dar boot do pendrive
<nathanny_> pra nao devolver pior, resolvi fazer esse teste de instalar o ubuntu
<g4scan> em diversas distros
<nathanny_> =)
<nathanny_> bom... entao acho que vou dormir e arrumar um pen drive amanhã logo cedo rs
<vitorlobo> nessas horas q eu sempre lembrava " USA DISQUETEEEE"
<nathanny_> pode ser a solução
<nathanny_> kkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> nathanny_
<vitorlobo> cartao de memoria n quebra o galho mesmo nessas horas
<vitorlobo> :S
<g4scan> vc diz
<nathanny_> vitorlobo, verdade
<g4scan> que aparece uma mensagem de erro
<nathanny_> g4scan, oi
<g4scan> antes de ir pro login?
<nathanny_> sim... bem rapido
<g4scan> vc chega a ver interface grafica do sistema?
<nathanny_> estou usando ela pra falar com vcs
<nathanny_> rs
<g4scan> ueh
<g4scan> oO
<vitorlobo> nathany_: da um nervoso na gente nessas situações
<vitorlobo> =\
<g4scan> nathanny_
<vitorlobo> n quero estar na tua pele
<vitorlobo> :S
<nathanny_> rsrsrs
<g4scan> vc pode usar o comando dmesg
<nathanny_> hmmmm
<nathanny_> ta melhorando rs
<g4scan> para verificar
<g4scan> problemas de hardware e outros
<g4scan> como root digite dmesg
<nathanny_> uau!!
<nathanny_> tantas informações
<nathanny_> rs
<nathanny_> mas nao compreendo =\
<vitorlobo> seria bao se desse pra copiar a instalação do CD pro C:
<vitorlobo> e de lá instalar
<vitorlobo> sem depender do cd ou usb
<nathanny_> neh... mas a parte de formatar ia dar conflito rs
<vitorlobo> somente do hd
<vitorlobo> :S
<g4scan> nathanny_ o dmesg
<g4scan> é as informações de inicialização do kernel
<g4scan> do seu sistema
<nathanny_> vitorlobo,  a nao ser que cria-se uma partição pra instalação rs
<nathanny_> hmmmm
<nathanny_> g4scan,  continue
<g4scan> se algum erro ocorreu provavelmente sera possivel identifica-lo atraves dele
<g4scan> se deu esta mensagem de erro possivelmente algo conflitou
<g4scan> e o sistema ignorou
<g4scan> possivelmente
<vitorlobo> nathany_: com o SO funfando tdo fica mais facil
<nathanny_> =)
<vitorlobo> faz partição formata e ja elvis presley n morreu
<nathanny_> vou tentar entender algo
<vitorlobo> ^^
<nathanny_> bom...
<nathanny_> como eh de cliente queria devolver com o sistema operacional dela...
<vitorlobo> esse n é o melhor horario de se entender algo =\
<g4scan> nathanny_ ela quer o linux
<g4scan> ?
<nathanny_> nao...
<vitorlobo> entao n poe nada
<vitorlobo> pq client leigo
<nathanny_> eh pq nao consegui nem chegar perto de instalar o windows
<g4scan> pera
<vitorlobo> odeia linux
<g4scan> nathanny_
<g4scan> diga-me
<g4scan> oque vc precisa fazer?
<nathanny_> instalar o win 7
<nathanny_> tenho em dvd...
<nathanny_> mas o leito estar ruim
<g4scan> e pq instalou o linux?
<g4scan> hm
<nathanny_> pq formatei a maquina dela e ficou sem sistema
<nathanny_> e o windows nao deu certo instalando usando outro note
<vitorlobo> nathanny_: vc consegue entrar no ms-dos com o cd do windows dentro?
<nathanny_> nao...
<nathanny_> realmente o leitor ja era
<g4scan> vc pode tentar clonar um hd com windows 7
<g4scan> hehehe
<nathanny_> tentei
<g4scan> usando dd if=/seu/hd of=/hd/dela
<nathanny_> coloquei o HD dela em outro notebook e instalei o windows atraves dele
<g4scan> hm
<g4scan> e nao deu?
<nathanny_> quando voltei... ficou dando tela azul
<g4scan> estranho, o windows 7
<Balduino> a tela azul da morte deve assustar uma hora dessas hheh
<g4scan> requer processamento e memoria
<g4scan> o notebook tem os requisitos necessarios?
<vitorlobo> tela azul.......
<nathanny_> estava com o 7
<g4scan> mais estranho ainda
<nathanny_> eu digo notebook velho (mal cuidado)
<nathanny_> eh um acer aspire 3050
<vitorlobo> penso q a cliente vai se aborrecer hoje hein nathanny_
<vitorlobo> :S
<nathanny_> rs
<nathanny_> vc nao me ajuda
<g4scan> 1 min nathanny_
<nathanny_> se eu perder a calma... queimo qualquer esperança de raciocinio rs
<vitorlobo> to pensando
<nathanny_> obrigado g4scan
<nathanny_> =)
<vitorlobo> deve ter alguma maneira telepatica de por o windows ai
<vitorlobo> xa eu pensar
<nathanny_> penso se existe alguma maneira de eu fazer uma iso do meu cd do windows e instala-lo usando o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> disquetes.......pq tiraram? =\ sempre salvava vidas
<vitorlobo> argh
<nathanny_> porque se for possivel, conecto esse hd na outra maquina que tem o ubuntu e transfiro a iso pra partição do ubuntu desse hd
<vitorlobo> pior de tudo
<vitorlobo> é q tua cliente
<vitorlobo> possivelmente
<vitorlobo> n vai usar ubuntu
<vitorlobo> e vai pedir pra tirar
<nathanny_> rs
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<nathanny_> eu peguei o compt ja muito ruim
<nathanny_> acho que vou ter uma cliente insatisfeita mesmo
<vitorlobo> quando ela vê q n tem o word dela, o photoshopzinho, o internet explorer
<vitorlobo> vixi
<nathanny_> mas ao explicar que... se nao fosse assim... nem ligaria
<nathanny_> acho que ela poderia entender
<vitorlobo> vc é autonoma?
<vitorlobo> joga esse pepino nas costas de alguém ó
<vitorlobo> diz q vc ta na tpm
<nathanny_> sim
<vitorlobo> vao entender
<vitorlobo> :S
<nathanny_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nathanny_> bobo mesmo
<vitorlobo> autonoma ai é ruim hein
<vitorlobo> n tem em quem jogar a cilada
<vitorlobo> =S
<nathanny_> rs
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> uma coisa
<vitorlobo> o sistema ta NTFS ne?
<vitorlobo> o hd
<g4scan> é
<g4scan> na vem nada em mente
<vitorlobo> quando vc instala o win7 vc n consegue formatar pelo boot...vc mete excluir no dedao mesmo
<vitorlobo> e instala
<g4scan> nathanny_ sem usb sem cdrom certo?
<vitorlobo> e olha q laptop tem 3 entradas usb
<vitorlobo> o jeito vai ser meter um kurumin portable ai
<vitorlobo> =S
<nathanny_> sim
<nathanny_> g4scan, sim
<vitorlobo> nathanny_: http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/portable-ubuntu.htm
<nathanny_> nao tenho usb vitorlobo
<nathanny_> g4scan, pensei no seguinte
<g4scan> vc pode criar uma partição ntfs pelo linux baixar o boot do windows e jogar dentro dela
<g4scan> e apontar o grub pra ler esta partição
<nathanny_> isso
<vitorlobo>  so tem um jeito
<g4scan> assim vc daria boot na instalação
<g4scan> que tal?
<g4scan> AUIHAUIHAUIAH
<nathanny_> =D
<nathanny_> isso!!!
<nathanny_> me ajuda
<nathanny_> rsrs
<g4scan> com windows xp
<g4scan> eu acho q da
<vitorlobo> tem q fazer transfusão de sangue mesmo
<g4scan> agora win7 nao sei se tem como
<nathanny_> eu tenho um cd do xp aqui
<vitorlobo> e esperar q a tela azul n apareça =S
<g4scan> eu nao o usei o suficiente para conhece-lo
<vitorlobo> mete o windows 98 po
<g4scan> oO
<vitorlobo> dai poe o tema do xp
<vitorlobo> ela nem vai notar
<vitorlobo> :S
<nathanny_> g4scan, então...
<nathanny_> eu tenho um outro notebook aqui ao lado...
<nathanny_> posso desconectar o hd dela e jogar numa gaveta externa aqui...
<g4scan> nathanny_ tem que criar um disco de boot do xp
<g4scan> tem na internet pra pendrive etc
<nathanny_> e jogar o cd do xp dentro da partição?
<g4scan> pra criar a partição pelo linux vc pode usar o fdisk
<g4scan> ou o cfdisk
<nathanny_> hmmmm
<g4scan> nathanny_ primeiramente vc precisa de algo que vai inicializar a instalação ou chegar perto de um prompt que acesse ela
<g4scan> o famoso msdos
<g4scan> rsrs
<nathanny_> rsrsrs
<nathanny_> entao vamos lah
<g4scan> 1 seg
<vitorlobo> vamos as gambiarras do desespero parte 1
<nathanny_> ok
<nathanny_> rsrsrs
<nathanny_> ja estou com os olhos inchados de nao dormir
<nathanny_> rs
<nathanny_> vou acabar tendo que mandar o note pra assistencia e arcando com as despesas =\
<nathanny_> rsrs
<nathanny_> mas a esperança agora =)
<vitorlobo> eu ja sei
<vitorlobo> mete o winXP no hd ( sem instalar )
<vitorlobo> entra no ms-dos
<vitorlobo> c:\ instalar\ instalar.exe
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> ele instala o windows no notebook defeituoso
<nathanny_> ta me zuando neh
<vitorlobo> ai n corre o risco de tela azul
<vitorlobo> n
<nathanny_> e quando ele for formatar o c:
<nathanny_> qq eu faço?
<vitorlobo> tem como formatar
<vitorlobo> com o windows dentro
<vitorlobo> sem partição
<nathanny_> e os arquivos de instalacao que copiei?
<vitorlobo> ficam intactos
<vitorlobo> a unica coisa q sai
<vitorlobo> é o resto
<vitorlobo> :P
<nathanny_> bom...
<vitorlobo> vc instala via dos o windows....usando o proprio HD como boot...
<vitorlobo> dai...
<vitorlobo> dai vc instala
<vitorlobo> depois
<vitorlobo> vc manda re-instalar o windows.... usando o c:\windows em outra pasta
<vitorlobo> ou seja
<vitorlobo> seria c:\windows2
<nathanny_> se eu conseguisse rodar um emulador de iso no ubuntu que le-se a iso do windows que fiz e coloquei em uma seguinda partição... e pudesse instalar o windows pelo ubuntu seria facil rs
<vitorlobo> dai ele instala...e vc instala o unlock no pc
<vitorlobo> deleta o windows antigo na marra
<vitorlobo> com tdo
<vitorlobo> com o nivel de sono q vc ta
<vitorlobo> melhor pra tua conciencia e saúde mental
<vitorlobo> fazer o seguinte :S
<nathanny_> me perdi...
<vitorlobo> " fulana, seu notebook, apresentou mal contato no cd "
<nathanny_> vou ler de novo tudo que vc escreveu
<vitorlobo> e tive q mandar para a assistencia
<nathanny_> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> hauuhauhahuauha
<nathanny_> fala serio
<nathanny_> sou brasileira
<vitorlobo> esse dilema so funfa com o sono se vc tomar burn
<vitorlobo> FAZ assim
<vitorlobo> instala esse windows ae na marra
<vitorlobo> n formata nao
<vitorlobo> e diz assim
<vitorlobo> " n pode formatar ele até consertar o cd-rom"
<vitorlobo> vai ficar com essa bomba na mao pra q?
<nathanny_> isso que eu queria fazer
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<g4scan> deu looping na memoria
<nathanny_> mas como instalo o windows??
<g4scan> asuihasua
<g4scan> pqp
<g4scan> nao sei oque fazer
<vitorlobo> qual win q vc tentou?
<g4scan> nathanny_ a teoria está legal
<g4scan> agora a pratica está hard
<nathanny_> neh
<vitorlobo> qual win q vc tentou?
<nathanny_> porque se eu copiar o cd pra outra partição nfts que eu criar...
<nathanny_> vou precisar do ms-dos para executa-la...
<vitorlobo> se desse pra tirar a unidade de cdrom e botar outra feito desktop =\
<nathanny_> pois eh
<g4scan> pera e se vc extrair apenas a iso nesta partição
<g4scan> e por o grub
<g4scan> pra ler ela?
<g4scan> sera
<nathanny_> entao
<nathanny_> nao sei por o grub pra ler ela
<nathanny_> rs
<nathanny_> posso tentar...
<g4scan> que distro está usando?
<nathanny_> vou trocar de maquina aqui... pra tentar fazer isso
<nathanny_> to usando a ultima do ubuntu
<g4scan> mais é possivel vc modificar o grub e nem linux bootar
<g4scan> auishuaa
<nathanny_> rs
<g4scan> cria
<g4scan> ela
<g4scan> e digita grub-install
<g4scan> se nao me engano
<g4scan> se ele reconhecer
<g4scan> show
<g4scan> :]
<g4scan> grub-config
<g4scan> nao sei as opções que tem pro grub
<vitorlobo> melhor sair como tecnica ferrada por ter pago a assistencia tecnica, doq uma tecnica queimada pelo cliente hein
<g4scan> fazendo isso ele refaz a lista de boot
<vitorlobo> cliente com sangue nos zoio espalha pros otros :S
<nathanny_> vitorlobo,  vc nao ta ajudando =\
<nathanny_> deixa eu tentar seguir o raciocinio do g4scan
<vitorlobo> o g4scan é tao jeitoso
<vitorlobo> :O
<g4scan> :O
<vitorlobo> huahahuaa
<vitorlobo> murissoca aqui ta osso
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> uma coisa
<vitorlobo> se n identificar a usb como boot
<vitorlobo> no ms-dos
<vitorlobo> identifica como unidade?
<vitorlobo> pq se identificar, é so da um x-copy
<vitorlobo> pro hd
<vitorlobo> e rodar
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> g4scan: iai tu sabe?
<Nathanny__> ai...
<Nathanny__> vou tentar fazer o seguinte...
<Nathanny__> droga...
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> uma coisa
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> se n identificar a usb como boot
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> no ms-dos
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> identifica como unidade?
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> pq se identificar, é so da um x-copy
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> pro hd
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> e rodar
<vitorlobo> <vitorlobo> o.o
<Nathanny__> se tivesse unidade de disquete... eu criaria essa partição com a iso descompactada  botava o ms-dos pra executa-la
<vitorlobo> auhuahuahahua
<vitorlobo> vc q n ta se ajudando agora
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> disquete..........
<Nathanny__> pra dar boot e ter acesso ao ms-dos
<Nathanny__> eu nao tenho como rodar a instalação
<vitorlobo> Nathanny_: aperta f8
<vitorlobo> e vê se tem
<vitorlobo> e se identifica
<vitorlobo> :S
<Nathanny__> nao chega ate la
<vitorlobo> so tem um jeito entao
<vitorlobo> transfusão.........
<vitorlobo> mete o hd la denovo......copia a instalação dentro
<vitorlobo> e tenta instalar
<vitorlobo> vai q n da tela azul agora
<vitorlobo> maldita tela azul
<vitorlobo> Nathany__: liga o notebook com tela azul na frente da cliente e diz assim: ta vendo essa tela? ta dando isso pq seu cd-rom veio quebrado pra cá...n inicializa o windows
<vitorlobo>  resolvido
<vitorlobo> :S
<Nathanny__> rsrs
<Nathanny__> pode ser a ultima saida
<Nathanny__> =)
<Nathanny__> obrigado vitorlobo
<Nathanny__> obrigado g4scan
<Nathanny__> vou descansar por hoje
<Nathanny__> rsrs
<Nathanny__> beijos, boa noite. =)
<vitorlobo> va la brasileira
<vitorlobo> :P
 * vitorlobo rindo
 * Nathanny__ dormindo. rs
<Nathanny__> fui =**
<vitorlobo> =]
<g4scan> opa
<g4scan> boa noite
<g4scan> ih
<vitorlobo> g4scan arrumar uma nerd dessas to feito
<g4scan> ja foi
<g4scan> kkk
<maraujo_3> noite povo
<vitorlobo> ela é o maraujo po
<vitorlobo> perceba q ela saiu
<g4scan> noite
<maraujo_3> :P
<vitorlobo> e ele entrou
<g4scan> :P
<maraujo_3> ela eh o carvalho
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> marcos cara
<vitorlobo> e ele ta disfarçando
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauha
<maraujo_3> quer ver a diferença?
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> auahauhahuauhauha
<maraujo_3> ah taha
<maraujo_3> como diz minha vo
<vitorlobo> negocio de homem de tromba to fora
<vitorlobo> *mulher de tromba
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauha
<maraujo_3> quem mto fala quer comprar
<maraujo_3> :P
<vitorlobo> nem dinheiro tenho
<maraujo_3> entrei agora fio
<vitorlobo> sai fora
<maraujo_3> to terminando de atualizar aqui
<maraujo_3> q papo eh esse
<maraujo_3> menina nova aqui?
<vitorlobo> uhauhahuahahuauhauha
<maraujo_3> Oo
<vitorlobo> é veio
<vitorlobo> se for gatinha
<maraujo_3> eh simples vitor
<vitorlobo> nois monta em cima hein
<vitorlobo> \o/
<maraujo_3> so ir no who is e comparar
<vitorlobo> to zuando rapai
<g4scan> alguem ae manja bem de chroot?
<vitorlobo> deixa de trauma
<maraujo_3> naum cara
<maraujo_3> manjo naum
<vitorlobo> preciso de uma nerd
<vitorlobo> para acompanhar minha rotina desbravadora
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> boa sorte
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> ja tentei
<vitorlobo> sorte msmo
<maraujo_3> vais precisar
<vitorlobo> é como agulha no palheiro
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> alem de paciencia
<vitorlobo> mano
<vitorlobo> murissoca ta foda hein
<vitorlobo> pqp
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> so se for ai ondi tu mora
<maraujo_3> aqui ta de bouas
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhahuahua
<vitorlobo> sangue bom rapai
<maraujo_3> essa biaxa do manu sei nao
<maraujo_3> baixa
<vitorlobo> ta osso
<maraujo_3> manja a baixa do manu?
<vitorlobo> aquela?
<vitorlobo> o pokemon do mal?
<maraujo_3> xii nem manja salvador
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> pensei q vc tava falando de uma pessoa
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: diga
<vitorlobo> oq é?
<maraujo_3> tem q conhecer as quebradas cara
<vitorlobo> ahuahuahuhaauhuaha
<maraujo_3> se nao ce se perde e ta de bobeira
<maraujo_3> ja era
<vitorlobo> nada relacionado a ladeira da montanha n ne
<maraujo_3> vira estatistica
<maraujo_3> nada a ver
<vitorlobo> uhauhahua
<maraujo_3> outro lado da cidade
<vitorlobo> i rpz
<vitorlobo> nem vem
<vitorlobo> q se tu conhecer minhas coligada
<vitorlobo> vai pensar q sou cafetao
<vitorlobo> :S
<maraujo_3> eh so o nome jao
<maraujo_3> nada a ver com isso ai
<maraujo_3> la eh tenso cara
<maraujo_3> bem vou indo
<maraujo_3> tirar uma hora de sono
<vitorlobo> ta biritadasso hein
<maraujo_3> e  cabar ums trampos
<vitorlobo> falando nada com nada
<maraujo_3> nada com nada?
<maraujo_3> falei de uma quebrada velha de salvador
<vitorlobo> vá durmi miséra
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<maraujo_3> ce vem com ladeira da montanha
<maraujo_3> e com puta no meio
<maraujo_3> e eu q to chapado?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> nem bebo jao
<maraujo_3> se passou
<vitorlobo> nem eu
<maraujo_3> faz bem entao
<vitorlobo> mas como bagaraio
<maraujo_3> boa sorte
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  blz man
<blackhawk> bom dia a todos
<ffr76> bom dia
<Romil> bom dia
<ffr76> Romil quando passo para tty1 o grafico faz logoff pq ???
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<ffr76> Mano_Chao bom dia !!!
<Romil> ffr76, nao sei
<ffr76> sabe quando passo para tty1 o grafico faz logoff pq ???
<Mano_Chao> ffr76, como vc tah fazendo pra passar pra tty1???
<ffr76> ctrl+alt+F1
<Mano_Chao> e quando vc volta pra tty7 ele tah na tela de login???
<ffr76> sim
<ffr76> sempre
<Mano_Chao> estranho... aqui passo por todos os terminais e volto pro xchat na boa...
<Mano_Chao> sem login
<ffr76> ja instalei varias vezes o ubuntu e esta e a primeira vez q isto acontece
<Mano_Chao> qual versao???
<ffr76> estou jaunty
<ffr76> 9.04
<Mano_Chao> sim
<Mano_Chao> eu aqui to com a 10.10.... mas usei a 9.04 um tempo e nao tive esse problema nao...
<ffr76> pois e agora setei a opção memorisar aplicativos aberto na seção no sistema>aplicativos de seção vou ver depois
<ffr76> Mano_Chao,era isto fumfou
<ffr76> Romil,achei meu problema era no sistema>preferencias>aplicaticos de seções>opções-->setar memorizar aplicativos abertos nas seções
<Romil> humm. blz
<guina> alguém aqui teve algum problema com o Ubuntu Netbook na visualização icones Unity
<andrie_> uf
<guina> pessoal to precisando de uma ajuda
<adorilson> guina, qual tipo de ajuda?
<guina> entao instalei o ubuntu 10.10 no meu note acer e o Unity não aparece os icones..na tela
 * vitoravelino is away: bbl.
<ffr76> Não funcionou!!!Quando passo tty1 o grafico tty7 entra em Logoff !!!!
<ffr76> Não funcionou!!!Quando passo tty1 o grafico tty7 entra em Logoff !!!!Alguem sabe???
<d70____> bom dia
<Leonardo_RJ_BR> Bom dia
<Leonardo_RJ_BR> ae indica um bom cloud server?
<Guest97460> agora entendo, XD, eca linux é tao inseguro quanto windows akakakkakakkakka :D Windows e linux iguais, muda apenas que as pessoas tem mais vontade de desenvolver coisas para windows, :P
<kpWiki> locobot_1, seu chato :P
<kpWiki> Bom dia
<kpWiki> Salvia, ping
<kpWiki> Pskol, :S o bot caiu srrsrs
<Pskol> kpWiki, faz um auto re-connect pra ele
<Pskol> coitado
<Pskol> rs
<kpWiki> srsrsrr
<kpWiki> Pskol, vou começar a :D aprender mais sobre rede protocolo etc :D, tah divertido, melhor que C
<kpWiki> :S
<Mano_Chao> kpWiki, linux inseguro igual windows???
<kpWiki> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao, sim
<kpWiki> depois q eu aprender a criar bash vou te mostrar :D
<Mano_Chao> criar bash??? ou criar script???
<kpWiki> script em bash
<Mano_Chao> sim... vc tah dizendo que eh inseguro pois se vc criar um script malicioso... e se esse script for executado, vc consegue ter acesso a maquina...
<kpWiki> um script usando coisa do proprio sistema, apenas uma linha :)
<kpWiki> fazer com que a pessoa rode como root esse é o mais simples do mundo XD
<kpWiki> depois sobre um nohup e & :D
 * kpWiki estudando :)
<Mano_Chao> mas isso nao torna o linux inseguro, o que eh inseguro eh o usuário que opera o sistema...
<kpWiki> XD
<Mano_Chao> olhando por essa perspectiva, qualquer sistema se torna vulneravel...
<kpWiki> ai ja é a parte 2 q é a mais simples :D
<Mano_Chao> desde que o user permita... tudo pode acontecer...
<kpWiki> o que acontece se vc nao sabe o que esta sendo instalando
<kpWiki> ninguem olha para todo o codigo
<kpWiki> kkkkk
<Mano_Chao> que a gente nao olha eh verdade... mas isso nao quer dizer que o codigo nao seja analisado... nao eh tao simples assim
<kpWiki> :P
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao, ;**** o mais simples e fazer com que as pessoas instale :)
<kpWiki> bem
<kpWiki> offtopic :S
<kpWiki> :P
<kpWiki> parei
<Mano_Chao> pra que isso dar certo... vc teria que desenvolver o programa sozinha... colocar o codigo malicioso e convencer as pessoas a instalar.... tudo isso sozinha... o que eh bem dificil
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao XD
<Mano_Chao> eu mesmo... uso ubuntu, soh uso programas do repositório, e esses sao analisados 100%
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<kpWiki> XD
<Mano_Chao> mas entendi seu ponto de vista sim...
<kpWiki> :)
<kpWiki> ElDeablo, bom dia :)
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao vai alem da sua imaginação <--- sempre quiz dizer isso :s
<Mano_Chao> kkkkk
<staimeer> hi all
<Mano_Chao> alem da minha imaginação.... sei.... (:
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao srrsrs
<Mano_Chao> vc tah com sindrome de cerebro "vamos dominar o mundo pink"!
<kpWiki> ;O
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao ne nao
<Mano_Chao> ok... soh acho que nao eh tao simples assim.... mas o conhecimento que vc vai adquirir compensa... vai fundo
<Mano_Chao> (:
<kpWiki> Pskol, a porta nao tah bloqueada ai nao?, pq eu me conectei pelo pc de outra net e da ping time out :S
<kpWiki> Mano_Chao ;) o conhecimento nos liberta :D
<kpWiki> «æ» :D
<Pskol> kpWiki, ICMP bloqueado
<kpWiki> :S e como q eu vou me conectar ate ele :S ssh :S
<Mano_Chao> kpWiki, verdade!  (:
<Pskol> Nov 18 10:40:28	LAN	1XXX.XXX>XXX>XX	201.24.XXX.XX	ICMP  DROP
<kpWiki> rsrsrs
<Pskol> kpWiki, tava vendo os processos, tem um monte de sweep aberto,
<Pskol> ele nao fecha auto
<kpWiki> ;O
<kpWiki> :S
<kpWiki> killall :P
<kpWiki> vou mudar ele :), para auto killar :D
<kpWiki> self.Irc.envia('killall sweep' % config.quit_msg)
<kpWiki> :D
<kpWiki> vou instalar um serv irc aki em casa :D e testar
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém já descobriu como evitar os travamentos do firefox 4 Beta 7?
<marcos> bom dia  pessoal
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, so usar a versao estavel
<EduardeCalibal> Estava com a 6 legal mas ele se atualizou para essa 7 e esta travando, acho que com vídeos...
<EduardeCalibal> Não se fecha, só fica com alto uso de processador e não atualiza mais as janelas.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos ele esta pegando 90% do processador mas pouca memória.  Antigamente pegava 90% dos dois...
<EduardeCalibal> Queria fazer o debug dele, qual o programa para fazer o debug por linha de comando?
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  blz man
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, logico q isso eh pau no flash, mas deve ser pq vc ta usando versao beta
<Pskol> entavolta pra uma versao que nao seja BETA
<EduardeCalibal> Acontece com versões não beta também...  De qualquer forma queria fazer o debug mas esqueci o comando...
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que são 3 letras...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> gdb, lembrei.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Brabo que o firefox carrega por scripts e terei que alterar eles para fazer uso do gdb...
<EduardeCalibal> Isolei o problema, acho que é um tilt com o novo HTML...
<EduardeCalibal> Acontece assim que entro na página pesquisasbrasil.blogspot.com
<EduardeCalibal> Nada no debug...  Ele esta preso em alguma coisa.
<EduardeCalibal> Para quem quer brincar de debug com o firefox basta iniciar ele com a opção --debug e vai ter muitas mensagens no terminal para quem gosta.  :D
<g4scan> Boa Tarde!
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<adorilson> g4scan, boa tarde
<Fabianin> Pessoal to com uma dúvida aqui
<Fabianin> e queria a ajuda de alguém
<EduardeCalibal> Olá, manda a dúvida direto, não precisa ficar pedindo ajuda, o propósito do canal é esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Se alguém souber já vai mandar alguma ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> Fabianin, conexão da net?
<Fabianin> EduardeCalibal, não UHAUHA, Sansung I9000 S ou Iphone 3GS 8gb
<kpWiki> Pskol, esta ai ainda esta ocupado aplica o path para mim :D
<EduardeCalibal> Rede pela Embratel, por isso perguntei.  :D
<Fabianin> é que preciso pedir daqui a pouco e aqui foi o primeiro lugar que pensei q alguem poderia me ajudar a escolher
<Pskol> kpWiki, to na boca do saci agora
<kpWiki> o que é isso?
<kpWiki> boca do saci :s
<Pskol> depois te explico
<Pskol> hauha
<kpWiki> tah :D
<kpWiki> srrs
<peregrinator_six> Good afternoon imperfect humans.
<EduardeCalibal> Feio!!!
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o peregrinator_six é um cylon.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde. Sou um o que...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Battlestar Galactica?
<EduardeCalibal> Os caras que não são humanos na série...
<peregrinator_six> Tem horas que a ignorancia traz mais paz que a inteligencia... :P
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrrs...
<EduardeCalibal> É uma boa série, não sabe o que esta perdendo.
<peregrinator_six> vc não entendeu meu ponto de vista man! ;)
<EduardeCalibal> E a ignorância sempre é uma benção...  Ao menos no quesito paz.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> [...]
<peregrinator_six> Os defuntos que o digam...
<marcos> eu mudei o menu do  kubuntu  sem  querer  como faz  pra  voltar  com  antes
<marcos> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei essa...
<peregrinator_six> marcos, pergunta a kpWiki
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylon é isso aqui...?!
<marcos> ta
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, ???
<EduardeCalibal> Aquela foto é um centurião.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem modelos parecidos com humanos.
<EduardeCalibal> 13 deles.
<peregrinator_six> gostei da indumentária... ^^
<EduardeCalibal> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%BAmero_Seis_%28Battlestar_Galactica%29
<EduardeCalibal> Como esta.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem fotos, rateei...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma é uma ótima série.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, perece mesmo ser uma serie interessante...
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo não ver spoilers, a sérive vale bem a pena de ser acompanhada dentro do que ela oferece.
<EduardeCalibal> Almoçar...  Fui.  AFK
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, bom almoço man.
<marcos> to usando o pc  o monitor da tv  mas  a  resolocução so fica  em 640x480. ja  no monitor  do pc  tem  varias  opções de resolução.
<marcos> alguem tem uma  ideia  pra me   dar
<peregrinator_six> qual é essa tv...?!
<peregrinator_six> monitor ou tv normal...?!
<marcos> panasonic 50pg
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<marcos> tv  normal
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa tarde.
<marcos> to   no  ubuntu 10.10
<sandrossv> :)
<marcos> no  windows  consigo usar  todas as  opçoes
<peregrinator_six> a resolução dela é muito menor que a de um monitor normal, não vao conseguir...
<peregrinator_six> tv é uma coisa, tv monitor ou monitor e outra...
<marcos> no  windows  uso  normal
<peregrinator_six> então o window$ consegue detectar, o linux não...
<gabriel> que tipo de conexão cê ta fazendo na tv?
<gabriel> RGB? Super Video? HDMI?
<marcos> vga
<peregrinator_six> tv não monitor conectando vga...?! 0o
<d70> boa tarde
<kpWiki> aff hj esta net esta um lixo :S
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<kpWiki> peregrinator_six :D tudo bem com vc?
<peregrinator_six> kpWiki,  rsrsrsr... Tudo é muita coisa, mas o suficiente graças a DEUS sim. ;)
<d70> estou com problemas para montar imagens .iso ;
<kpWiki> peregrinator_six :)
<marcos> olha  q  gol  perdido :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKWxzJWvtYs&NR=1
<peregrinator_six> kpWiki, e desejo que vc estehja bem também, vc e toda a sua família. ;)
<peregrinator_six> marcos, o cara chuta na trave por acaso...?!
<kpWiki> peregrinator_six :( to bem nao a net lixo me da raiva :S
<peregrinator_six> ...
<marcos> é  ruin
<marcos>  perna  de pau
<peregrinator_six> marcos, responde a pergunta...?!
<marcos> incrivel  oq  c  cara  fez
<marcos> vai  pro  cqc
<peregrinator_six> aff... falar pra surdo ouvir é inutil mesmo... :(
<kpWiki> :( vou sair 12:10 escola :S
<kpWiki> fui
<EngSkeeter> bom dia!
<d70> bom dia
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, blz?
<EngSkeeter> d70, acho que pra v6 eh boa tarde ;P
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<d70> EngSkeeter, vixi, ja? bom, ...  rs
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ai são 12:00 rapaz então boa tarde...
<EngSkeeter> poise ja sao 12:13 eh que ta meio nublado ai acordei tarde rsrs
<peregrinator_six> 13-1=12 :D
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<EngSkeeter> alguem sabe como ocultar aquela barra lateral do ubuntu maverick?
<EngSkeeter> netbook remix?
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, comigo tá beleza sim, e com vc queridão...?!
<d70> alguem pode me ajudar com um problema com .iso ? tem umas imagens q consigo montar blz, outras n.
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, so o filet, a mae chegou de viagem e hj tem almoço de verdade rsrs
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsrs, lindo! :D
<EngSkeeter> d70, tentou montar como root?
<peregrinator_six> se tiver pra mais um me convida ai que ainda não almocei... :P
<EngSkeeter> ow a vontade!
<d70> sim, algumas funcionam, outras não. (usei o Furiosisomount e G"algumacoisa" iso  , não montei na ''mão''  :/ )
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> q tc?
 * vitoravelino is back (gone 02:44:30)
<EngSkeeter> d70, tenta na mao, com o mount -o loop
<EngSkeeter> ow alguem usa o netbook remix?
<d70> o ''furius'' tem a opção de loop , assim, tem um link ae, q possa me explicar como montar .iso na mão e afins ?
<EngSkeeter> sudo mount -o loop /caminho.iso /diretorio/a/ser/montado
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ve ai se lhe ajuda man.... http://www.dannemca.com/2010/10/ubuntu-netbook-remix-1010.html
<d70> EngSkeeter,  funcionou cara!, valeu demais, estranho n ter funcionado antes, pois executava o furius com root, me oq significa a opção -o ?
<EngSkeeter> -o = opção eu acho rrsrs
<d70> EngSkeeter,  ok rs
<EngSkeeter> nem lembro mais
<gabriel> -o significa que é pra montar em loop
<gabriel> agora o que isso significa eu já não sei!
<gabriel> sei que CDs, DVDs e imagens devem ser montadas assim
<d70> entendi.
<d70> bom, ta funcionando. ta otimo.
<EngSkeeter> entao gabriel -o = opção loop
<EngSkeeter> para adicionar opções ao mount, pois nao da pra fazre -loop
<EngSkeeter> eh como -t iso9660
<gabriel> é claro, desculpa, me confundi com as coisas
<EngSkeeter> :P
<d70> vou nessa ''almoço'' acabou, abrç
<EngSkeeter> pausa pro almoço ;)
<guina> pessoal  se alguém ja passou por isso
<guina> entao instalei o ubuntu 10.10 no meu note acer e o Unity não aparece os icones..na tela
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; tava com problema no pidgin hj
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, vou caçar ração aqui também, até man... :)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind,  qual a encrenca man...?!
<xGrind> a microsoft mudo a parada la de conexao e o pidgin
<xGrind> pidgin nao conectava, mas ja arrumei =]
<peregrinator_six> reiniciar...
<EngSkeeter> I'm BACK!
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, :)
<Romil> peregrinator_six, boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Romil, boa tarde meu patrão! \o/
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, boa tarde man! \o/
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, resolveu o tamanho de sua partição man...?! :P
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: rsrs sim
<peregrinator_six> \/o
<peregrinator_six> o\/
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> :D
<share> aí rapaiz
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, cade se mano...?!
<share> meu nome é zé pequeno
<peregrinator_six> .kick share
<ubottu-br> peregrinator_six: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<peregrinator_six> :(
<share> :)
<marcos> to  precisando de ajuda  na reslução de tela
<Romil> humm
<marcos> a placa  de  video  nao consegui  mudar essa  opção
<Romil> que resolução vc quer usar?
<marcos> qual  vc  ta  usando?
<marcos> ai
<Romil> aqui 1024x768
<marcos> essa mesmo
<Romil> e vc quer usar qual?
<marcos> essa ai
<Romil> nao tem nas opçoes de resolução do monitor
<Romil> ?
<marcos> nao  so tem  640x840
<Romil> acho que sua placa de video nao esta com os drivers instalados
<marcos> ta
<marcos> so  q  essa  funçao  ta  dando prblema
<Romil> qual modelo? veja com o comando lspci
<marcos> nvidia
<Romil> usou o nvidia-settings pra configurar?
<marcos> no windows ela  reconhece  legal  a  resolução
<marcos> la  so  ta auto
<Romil> cara ta instalado o nvidia settings?
<marcos> 640x840 e um mais baixo
<marcos> ta
<yro_anjos> marcos: ta atualizado?
<marcos> mudei  acor  do  video por  ela
<marcos> ta
<Romil> afinal que resolução vc ta usando agora?
<marcos> instalei  manualmente
<yro_anjos> va em sistema>administração>divers adicionais  tenta reinstalar a recomendação dele! (corrente)
<marcos> mais  instalei  atual
<marcos> do  fabricante
<Romil> nem sempre da certo
<yro_anjos> Batir muita cabeça com isso, o que deu certo foi o que o sistema me recomendouuuu
<Romil> isso ae
<yro_anjos> Ta usando o 10.04 ou 10.10
<marcos> 10.10
<marcos> e  o  siguinte  no monitor  pega  normal mas  na  tv   ja  nao pega
<yro_anjos> Primeiramente te recomendo isso mesmo, se não der certo, vamo s para outras opções.
<marcos> so com  windows pega  lega
<marcos> se  fosse  isso no  monitor  nao  pegaria  normal
<marcos> mas  pega
<Romil> bem marcos, se vc nao vai seguir a recomendação da galera aqui nao ha muito o que possa fazer por vc
<marcos> o problema  ta  na configuração da  placa  quando passa  pra  tv
<marcos> ela deveria  reconhecer a tv  igual  o drive do  windows dela faz
<yro_anjos> marcos: um problema de cada vez, resolve primeiro a da resolução do teu monitor depois vc busca soluções na saída p/ TV
<marcos> no  momento o pc  ta ligado  na  tv mas   se passo pro  monitor  do pc   fica normal sem  problema
<peregrinator_six> http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/cache-memoria-firefox.html
<tiago> como se instala arquivo RPM ??? alguem me ajuda?
<staimeer> tiago: no ubuntu ?
<staimeer> converte com o alien
<tiago> s no ubunto
<tiago> converter para deb???
<staimeer> tiago: isso
<tiago> valew amigo
<Eduardo_> Boa tarde! Preciso de um esclarecimento, por gentileza: toda vez que incio a máquina preciso digitar a senha da internet. como faço para conectar automaticamente?
<staimeer> nada
<tiago> vo nessa tchau tchau
<staimeer> Eduardo_: como assim ?
<staimeer> ppoe ?
<Eduardo_> toda vez que conecto à internet é como se fosse a primeira vez que estou conectando. preciso autenticar, colocar a senha da rede, etc. não há como configurar pra conectar ao iniciar a máquina automaticamente?
<marcos> eduardo_: mude a configuração
<Eduardo_> certo, mas vou em config vpn, seleciona a rede e vou em editar, seleciono a caixa "conectar automaticamente", mas não consigo dar OK
<Eduardo_> o ícone "aplicar" fica indisponível
<kpWiki> vortei :)
<kpWiki> Pskol, ping pong
<kpWiki> :P
<kpWiki> o que é q vc esta na boca do saci q vc disse naquela hora?
<Pskol> kpWiki, pinga
<kpWiki> ^^
<kpWiki> Pskol, tah ainda na boca do saci?
<kpWiki> :( o que isso quer dizer? :S
<gbs> o msn de vocês tá funcionando normal no empathy?
<eduardo> gbs: qual o problema
<eduardo> ?
<gbs> nao conecta
<gbs> mas pelo emesene foi
<gbs> deve ser algum bug da lib purple
<eduardo> gbs: ontem o meu estava com problemas de conexao
<eduardo> gbs: ele usa o telepathy
<eduardo> gbs: por exemplo os avatares nao eram carregados
<eduardo> gbs: Encontrei uma dica para desinstalar o pacote telepathy-butterfly
<gbs> nah
<gbs> aqui se reiniciar resolve
<gbs> só n quero fazer isso agora
<gbs> teria q ver quem e'o treco q ta atrapalhando
<eduardo> gbs: os avatares apareceram novamente, mas tambem tive problema de conexao
<eduardo> gbs: alem do problema de conexao as pessoas me enviam mensagens e as vezes aparece repetida a msg...
<eduardo> gbs: outro problema que tambem testei em relacao ao suporte de video
<eduardo> gbs: funcionou uma vez somente comigo
<Ubuntu-SP> pessoal, boa tarde.  o Pidgin parou de funcionar reclamando do certificado não poder ser mais validado...  descobri a solução, basta fechar, renomear o atual e reabrir o pidgin.  para renomear o atual:  $ mv ~/.purple/certificates ~/.purple/certificates-velho
<Ubuntu-SP> fica aí a dica se alguém está com este problema
<liphvf> oioioi
<liphvf> boa tarde
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar
<liphvf> ?
<marcos> oi
<marcos> vc é de  pvh?
<liphvf> bom... meu problema é meio complico...
<liphvf> pvh???
<liphvf> o que é pvh?
<marcos> porto velho
<liphvf> Sou de Caruauru - Pernambuco
<liphvf> ^
<marcos> a  pensei q  era
<liphvf> to com uma placa SIS 191 gigabit no meu notebook, e  ela só ta conseguindo conectar na internet quando fica do lado do roteador, longe ela não conecta e quando conecta não abre nada...  coisa que no windows 7 não acontece, quando eu vou para o win7 ele funciona normal....
<liphvf> to achando que é o drive, alguém tem alguma sugestão
<liphvf> ?
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Sr_Linux> eh drive
<staimeer> drive
<Sr_Linux> tem que instala akele programa que instala o drive do windows
<TonyCarvalho> consulte o forum do ubuntu br
<TonyCarvalho> lá tem ajudas diversas e casos diversos
<barna> Sr_Linux, abre um terminal e digita lspci | grep Network e me passa o resultado!
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<liphvf> eu to jogando no terminal mas ele num faz nada
<barna> liphvf, vc sabe usar o pastebin pra colar saidas de varias linhas sem encher o canal de texto?
<liphvf> não... sou novato =/
<barna> liphvf, ok sem problemas, todos aki fomos novatos um dia!
<barna> liphvf, Bem Vindo a Comunidade Ubuntu!
<barna> !pastebin | liphvf
<liphvf> obrigado ^^
<ubottu-br> liphvf: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<liphvf> cara...vocÊs já me ajudaram muito...
<liphvf> para instalar o placa de video foi fogo ...
<barna> massa! a galera aki ajuda muito! eu mesmo no começo pedi MUITA ajuda aki, hoje estou ajudando!
<barna> heheheheheehe
<barna> liphvf1, vc vio o q o ubottu-br te falou?
<liphvf1> não, me desculpe
<liphvf1> poderia repetir
<liphvf1> a net caio
<barna> massa! a galera aki ajuda muito! eu mesmo no começo pedi MUITA ajuda aki, hoje estou ajudando!
<barna> !pastebin | liphvf
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> IdleOne, hello, how are you?
<Patricia> ola barna :D
<barna> Patricia, ei Patricia! tudo bem com vc?
<Patricia> :D sim quase :P
<Patricia> msn nem entra srrsrs
<barna> hehehehhehe
<barna> aki isso acontece sempre tb!
<gbs> Patricia, o seu também não?
<ubottu-br> liphvf: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<barna> !pastebin | liphvf1
<gbs> eu to usando pelo emesene e conectou
<liphvf1> galerinha
<Patricia> gbs srsr nao :P
<barna> nossa esse bot ta demorando muito pra responder!
<liphvf1> infelizmente vou ter aque sair.
<ubottu-br> liphvf1: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<barna> liphvf1, no terminal digita só lspci, copia tudo q ele te mostrar, cola no pastebin e me passa o link!
<liphvf1> mas assim que puder volto
<liphvf1> um abração
<barna> liphvf1, t+!
<Patricia> gbs lista de download madriva openbox kde 4.5.3. gnome srrssr :P
<liphvf1> até
<liphvf1> abração
<gbs> Patricia, aqui é house, the big bang theory, lie to me e the mentalist, 4 seriados xP
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> alguem tenha um link direto para os aplicativos educativos para gnome, ¬¬ acabei de pensar nisso entao nem procurei ainda :P
<eros_> eros
<eros_> bom dia pessoal
<eros_> tem alguem aqui?
<eros_> alguem aqui?
<eros_> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar?
<Patricia> gbs, kmess esta normal :D
 * Patricia kde sempre funciona :P
<gbs> o.o
<vitorlobo> Patricia: OLá
<vitorlobo> Patricia: como vao os estudos de c? goostando?
<Patricia> C ta brincando :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta brincando de aprender é? vixi
<Patricia> to lendo ele aki
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> volto ja, vou testar a reconexão  do bot
<Patricia> tirar o cabo de rede do pc :P
<evandrox> boa tarde
<evandrox> alguem pode me dar uma dica de como mostrar a barra de endereço no nautilus?
<adilio> tem alguem ae
<adilio> que possa me ajudar
<adilio> ?
<nona> evandrox, ctrl+L
<nona> evandrox, ctrl+l
<peregrinator_six> Good night imperfect humans...
<evandrox> nona, muito obrigado
<nona> adilio, faça a sua pergunta
<nona> adilio, que sempre alguém responde
<KDEwiki> !PING
<ubottu-br> pong!
<vitorlobo> Patricia: http://www.eliezer.com.br/post/motivos-para-amar-um-nerd/
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Patricia> vitorlobo nem tem motivos, nao vale apena :)
<Patricia> "Nerd sempre resolverá o problema do seu computador muito mais rápido e melhor que o suporte técnico." << to sabendo ...
<vitorlobo> Patricia: deixe de preconceito :s
<vitorlobo> Patricia: :|
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa tarde.
<adilio> Preciso de um tutorial de configuração do bind 9 no ubuntu por favor alguem tem ??? obs uso o ubuntu 10.10 grato!!!!!!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :) boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> pra mim nem tanto, já é noite aqui... xP
<Patricia> peregrinator_six aki é tarde ainda :)
<peregrinator_six> eu sei, por isso lhe desejei boa tarde...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Patricia> :)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, http://www.horariodebrasilia.org/
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> ufa falta 3 cd ainda :D copiar
<Patricia> ubuntu.iso >> cd novo :D
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :P
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, 3 CDs...?!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six sim plagiando o cd do ubuntu com kde, :D
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, 20 cd :s
<peregrinator_six> nõa entendi ainda...?! Iso ai é pra vc distribuir...?!
<peregrinator_six> *não...
<Patricia> olha a msg kkkkkk so o quassel mesmo :p
<Patricia> peregrinator_six sim é sim, para minhas amigas :D logo logo :)
<peregrinator_six> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..
<Patricia> agora é 5:52 as 8:00 eu entrego :D
<peregrinator_six> agora capitei vossa mensagem, inestimavel gurua... :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHAUHSA
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> :O
<peregrinator_six> gurua é feminino de guru... :P
<peregrinator_six> inventei agora! :D
<Patricia> srrsrs
<peregrinator_six> sabia que eu posso usar o Ubuntu com o KDE 3.5.12 ainda Patricia...?!
<Patricia> é so elas instalar e pronto vai estar tudinho, kde configurando kmess chromium, idioma updates ate antes de ontem codes aplicativos de video efeitos cores ^^ :D etc :)
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, pode sim
 * Patricia liberdade KDE + REMASTER = felicidade :P
<peregrinator_six> ah, vc tipo remasterizou, foi isso mesmo Patricia...?!
<Patricia> isso mesmo :D
<peregrinator_six> usou com programa...!?
<peregrinator_six> *qual..
<Patricia> remaster :D
<peregrinator_six> SHOW! Já li bastante sobre ele....
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> XD
<Patricia> porta 6667 5555 8000 etc bloqueadas tanto para saida quanto para entrada :D
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> no irc :P
<adilio> e como sempre ninguem responde as perguntas dos usuarios...
<peregrinator_six> adilio, boa noite.
<adilio> boa
<Patricia> adilio vou ler sua pergunta
<peregrinator_six> Dga ai, não vi o que vc perguntou...
<adilio> ok
<peregrinator_six> 8diga....
<peregrinator_six> *diga...
<Patricia> como me falaram "google it", vou ate la procurar para vc
<adilio> a moment
<adilio> Preciso de um tutorial de configuração do bind 9 no ubuntu por favor alguem tem ??? obs uso o ubuntu 10.10 grato!!!!!!
<peregrinator_six> tá, vou lá ver se acho...
<adilio> ok
<Patricia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<Patricia> XD
<adilio> a q legal pena q nao falo INGLES :(
<Patricia> tradutor :)
<peregrinator_six> adilio, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-o-DNS-BIND9
<Patricia> http://www.xjulio.info/blog/configurando-um-servidor-de-dns-local-cache-usando-o-bind9-no-ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> adilio, não esmoreça não man, a vida é pra quem faz das dificuldades sua oportunidades! ;)
<Patricia> foi simples usei o que vc queria como palavra chave "tutorial bind9 no ubuntu"
<peregrinator_six> idem!
<yro_anjos> traduza....
<Patricia> complicado é para "reconectar conexão perdida em plicativos python" :S
<Patricia> srrsrs
<adilio> o link da patricia me parece melhor vlw galera satisfação...
<peregrinator_six> sou noob mas sem fazer isso, copiar, coloar google e mandar ele buscar! :D
<Patricia> :)
<peregrinator_six> adilio, ¬¬
<adilio> ahuahauhauhauahuaha
<Patricia> olha que fiz igual faço com os meus trabalho de geografica "pego o primeiro link" :P
<peregrinator_six> não ajudo mais... :P
<Patricia> :P
<adilio> e serio dou sorte com mulheres gostosas "COM TODO O RESPEITO DO MUNDO!!!"
<yro_anjos> peregrinator_six: noob, o q isso?
<peregrinator_six> tento ajudar ainda sou discriminado, é mole... :(
<peregrinator_six> :*******************8
<peregrinator_six> sniff, sniff...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<adilio> ^^
<jxajro_> boa noite
<adilio> vlw pra todos grato
<jxajro_> escutem! o que deu no pidgin?
<peregrinator_six> adilio, vai lavar a sua louça...
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, boa noite, já foi lá no planeta ubuntu...?!
<jxajro_> the certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com coul not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<jxajro_> tem cabimento isso?
<Patricia> remove a pasta de config dele
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, já foi lá...?!
<jxajro_> planeta ubuntu
<jxajro_> ainda nao..preciso ver peregrinator:(
<jxajro_> remover a pasta de config?
<jxajro_> onde ela fica
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, http://surak.wordpress.com/2010/11/18/the-certificate-for-omega-contacts-msn-com-could-not-be-validated-the-certificate-chain-presented-is-invalid/
<jxajro_> esta porcaria
<jxajro_> sinceramente viu?
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, easy man...
<jxajro_> isto deixa a gente louco
<jxajro_> do nada ele resolve decidir isso
<jxajro_> cheguei do trabalho agora ia tomar banho e jantar mas o pidgin resolveu tirar meu sossego
<jxajro_> Unable to validate certificate
<jxajro_> vou lah ver
<jxajro_> hmmm to lendo aqui...o linux pode me dar surpresas mas fico feliz que alguem ajude a carregar a cruz
<peregrinator_six> não é culpa do Linux rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> o protocolo é da senhora microsoft...
<peregrinator_six> nada a ver com o LInux...
<jxajro_> apaguei a pasta sem usar o terminal mesmo
<jxajro_> posso fazer isso?
<peregrinator_six> ela tá alterando o window$ live essentials pra forçar os usuarios do xp pararem de usar o window$ live messenger e forçalos a migrar pra o novo sistema, vista ou seven de prferencia...
<peregrinator_six> *preferencia...
<jxajro_> ah é? é guerra?
<Patricia> mico sempre atualiza as coisas eles estao justificando ser por questao de segurança :)  email resposta por Coapp
<peregrinator_six> não sei...
<jxajro_> falar pro bin ladem jogar uma bomba na microsoft
<peregrinator_six> lá não diz nada disso ai não...
<jxajro_> possso apagar apasta sem usar o terminal mesmo?
<Patricia> :P recebo email da equipe :D
<jxajro_> ou tem que ser pelo terminal?
<jxajro_> nao vou poder tomar banho nem descansar....;.(
 * Patricia conheça como seus inimigos estão planejando a guerra :)
 * Patricia e surpreenda ele :P
<jxajro_> continua com a mesma mensagem....  :.(
<Patricia> killall pidgin
<peregrinator_six> as desculpas para se fazer o que não presta sempre são as mesmas desde os primeiros humanos até o ultimo que viverá neste maldito planeta...
<Patricia> ;O
<jxajro_> opa...
<jxajro_> nao...já era
<jxajro_> perdi o pidgin
<Patricia> o que funciona melhor, emesene ou windows live messenger
<jxajro_> eu jogo a toalha
<jxajro_> nenhum dos dois
<Patricia> sera?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, o irc! :P AUSHUAHSUAHSUHAUHSA
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, boaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<jxajro_> posso desinstalar o pidgin?
<Patricia> windows live messenger <<< se saber usar funciona melhor muito melhor
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, vai tomar seu banho, jantar e depois se ve isso man...
<Patricia> bitlbee :D
<peregrinator_six> pra que se tá tão apurrinhado cara...?!
<jxajro_> entao.eu tiro a pasta vem outra mas a outra dah o mesmo erro... :(
<d70> boa noite, então, oq se faz quando o ubuntu diz que o comando ' unmount ' n existe?
<jxajro_> peregrinator! experimenta levar um tapa na cara na hora que vc menos espera, cara!
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, não vi nada de pasta lá na dica do site não man... :S
<jxajro_> entao
<peregrinator_six> d70, boa noite. Fax ele existir! :D
<jxajro_> eu fui mudei o nome da pasta veio outra...agora tem duas
<d70> peregrinator_six,  como ?
<jxajro_> certificates  e certificates-velho
<Porcks> opa alguem ai sabe q erro é esse: O certificado para omega.contacts.msn.com não pôde ser validado. A cadeia de certificados apresentada é inválida.
<peregrinator_six> jxajro_, pior do que tapa na cara é o chuto no saco que tenho levado man...
<jxajro_> hmmm e como eu faço pra ficar valida?
<jxajro_> bem...:(
<Patricia> o pidgin usa coisas velhas, so pode pq os outros estao normal ¬¬
<Patricia> uma pessoa fez o mesmo que vc jxajro_ e funcionou
<jxajro_> o jeito é desinstalar o pidgin...e esquecer o banho..depois eu tomo
<jxajro_> só que eu devo ter pego o pidgin premiado
<Patricia> :),
<d70> ?
<jxajro_> pronto...já tirei ele fopra
<jxajro_> devo logicamente ter perdido tudo que eu tinha
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, pode entrar aki "#IRC-ajuda" e ver o que acontece sozinho?
<Patricia> por favor :D
<peregrinator_six> sin senhora querida patroinha! :D
<Patricia> :O
<peregrinator_six> *sim...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Patricia> ^^
<jxajro_> vou tentar instalar de novo
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, tudo certo lá...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Patricia> ue :S
<jxajro_> Ufa!
<jxajro_> Graças a Deus!
<jxajro_> ainda dá tempo de tomar banho!
<jxajro_> beijao a todos
<adilio> exit
<jxajro_> nao é por isso que sentirei raiva do linux.
<Porcks> jxajro_: ai cara resolvi aqui
<jxajro_> devo ser algum masoquista
<jxajro_> kkkk falou Porks
<jxajro_> arranquei ele fora e instalei de novo
<jxajro_> devo ter perdido algumas convesas porque eu gravava tudo mas paciencia
<jxajro_> bem...um carinhoso abraço a todos...o IRC detona!!!!
<Patricia> ^^
<desgua> amigos, preciso de ajuda para conectar um notebook semp toshiba na rede wifi
<desgua> o que acontece é que em poucos segundos a rede desconecta
<barna> desgua, o sinal da rede é boa? vc ja verificou se num precisa de driver p/ a sua placa wireless?
<desgua> o sinal está próximo de 1005
<desgua> 100%
<desgua> o driver é o bcm4318
<desgua> parece que ele "desliga"
<desgua> para conseguir o boot, precisei editar o grub com "acpi=off" e "nolapic"
<desgua> tem algum jeito de "ligar" o wifi com uma linha de comando?
<Patricia> Monarquista, rsrssrrsrs
<Monarquista> Patricia, :S
<Monarquista> não entendi o proposito daquilo ainda...
<Monarquista> ah...
<Monarquista> deixa pra lá...
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Monarquista> aff..
<Patricia> Monarquista, brasileiros iniciantes :P
<Monarquista> mas se quiser minha ajuda é só pedir! :)
<Patricia> :D
<Monarquista> Patricia, obrigado por me tratar com respeito! Foi muito gentil de sua parte, pra mim isso conta muito! ;)
<Patricia> Monarquista, rsrsrs estou rindo muitoo ^^
<Patricia> Monarquista :***
<Monarquista> Patricia, falo serio!
<desgua> uma outra possibilidade de conectar esse computador seria com um cartao usb
<Monarquista> ;)
<Patricia> ^^
<desgua> o cartao funciona bem com o roteador da minha casa, mas não com o do escritorio
<desgua> ambos com wpa/wpa2
<barna> desgua, eu sei q tem como ligar a wireless por linha de comando, mas num lembro como!
<desgua> aqui ele fica tentando conectar e desiste
<barna> desgua, vou perguntar pro google! 1 seg!
<desgua> valeu barna
<barna> desgua, v se isso ajuda! eu to no trabalho e num tenho tempo p/ ler tudo!
<barna> http://www.forum-invaders.com.br/vb/showthread.php/10539-Ativando-placas-wireless-com-chip-Broadcom-no-Linux
<desgua> vou ler valeu mesmo!
<barna> desgua, tem esse tb!
<barna> http://www.guiadohardware.net/noticias/2010-09/broadcom-drivers-wireless-opensource.html
<barna> desgua, d nada! a gelera sempre me ajudou muito, agora é minha vez de retribuir!
<desgua> valeu,
<desgua> li os dois links, eu já tentei com o ndiswrapper, mas não funciona
<Monarquista> etá barnudo veio de guerra! :D
<barna> desgua, num to podendo pesquisar mais! mas da uma lida no google q deve ter algo!
<desgua> valeu barna
<barna> desgua, http://www.google.com.br/search?num=100&hl=pt-BR&newwindow=1&tbo=1&tbs=qdr:y&q=wireless+bcm4318+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Patricia> Monarquista, volto logo logo :**
<desgua> estou pesquisando o google há 4 semanas...
<Monarquista> Patricia, ok!
<barna> desgua, pesquisa em ingles e usa o google translator!
<desgua> eu manjo de ingles... pesquisei em ingles mesmo...
<barna> desgua, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/if_bwi.4freebsd.html
<desgua> vamos ver
<barna> fui!
<t0muBR> boa noite pessoal
<Monarquista> boa noite.
<t0muBR> alguém utiliza a agenda de contatos do Evolution com o ubuntu one?
<t0muBR> to levando mó surra com isso!
<Monarquista> t0muBR, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Ubuntu_One
<Monarquista> t0muBR, http://andregondim.eti.br/?p=1668
<Monarquista> t0muBR, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=53103.0
<t0muBR> Monarquista, então não uso no Celular, só mesmo no PC, é que tenho um notebook e um PC, quero que ambos tenham a mesma agenda
<t0muBR> até ai tudo bem, consegui fazer isso
<t0muBR> realmente sincroniza
<t0muBR> mas meu problema é no funcionamento da agenda
<Monarquista> Ayrton, boa noite. Pode ajudar o t0muBR...?!
<t0muBR> estou com vários problemas, por exemplo, tento excluir um contato e retorna sempre a msg: Titulo da janela = "Falha ao excluir contato" Corpo = "Outro Erro"
<t0muBR> existe 3 contatos sem nenhuma informação, nem nome tem (e nao consigo excluir, nem editar)
<t0muBR> me parece mal funcionamento do Evolution sabe
<t0muBR> meu problema é muito simples, e a ideia do One é justamente o que eu preciso, só preciso resolver esses problemas
<t0muBR> Monarquista, vi em alguns lugares como resetar a base remota do One, mas nao funcionou tbm.. voltou depois com o mesmo problema
<Monarquista> t0muBR, sorry, não tenho competência em redes e afins man, sinto não poder lhe ajudar, se conseguir achar alguma coisa...
<t0muBR> Monarquista, tudo bem =) eu agradeço a ajuda já prestada
<Patricia> voltei :)
<Monarquista> é por que o Andre_Gondim não tá, ele tem bem mais conhecimento disso ai...!
<Monarquista> Ayrton, ???
<t0muBR> Monarquista, tenho poucos contatos
<t0muBR> vou tentar fazer esse teste aqui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<t0muBR> a parte onde Reset as bases
<Monarquista> carregando...
<t0muBR> sabe que em ambos os PCs da esse problema
<Monarquista> t0muBR, não custa né...
<Monarquista> espero que vc tenha sucesso! :)
<t0muBR> Monarquista, valeu ;)
<t0muBR> obrigado pelos links
<Monarquista> t0muBR, espero que minimamente tenho lhe podido ajudar!
<t0muBR> sim com ctz!
<Porcks> alguem já conseguiu copiar dvds protegidos no ubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém ai está tendo problema com o protocolo MSN no pidgin ?
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7, da uma olhadinha no planeta ubuntu...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Monarquista:  obrigado , vou ali ver :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> interessante Monarquista , vou testar isto no windows seven aqui , pois estou usando ele no momento , :D , já tinha lido sobre isto em mais uns blogs auheuaheua
<Monarquista> Cesar_Augusto_W7, sucesso man.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas agora , que tenho quase certeza que deva ser o procedimento certo , vou usar :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém ai está usando o ubuntu 10.10 , e o que está achando dele ?
<hellupline> ola pessoas
<hellupline> alguem sabe como q faz para copiar de um repositorio GIT ??
<hellupline> tipo, eu recebi esse link de uma amigo: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/~ajax/xserver
<almartz> uso o pidgin e o protocolo do MSN e do ICQ estão com problemas, desde ontem..
<almartz> este canal de IRC também estou usando pelo pidgin..
<almartz> porém esta normal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> almartz:  aqui também e na casa de um amigo meu também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e ele usa pidgin
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e ele msn está dando problema até mesmo com o programa da microsoft :P
<almartz> bem, isso significa que nao preciso ficar fuçando pra ver se o pidgin desconfigurou ou coisa assim..
<almartz> isso mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> almartz:  hehehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois já tentei arrumar e acho que não tem o que se fazer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois pelo que vi , é problema no servidor do msn ou alguma coisa assim
<almartz> estava tentando agora mesmo..
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho eu :(
<almartz> quando vi sua pergunta no canal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> almartz:  o interessante é que o IRC e o Gtalk , estão firmes :D
<almartz> de certo modo fico aliviado..
<almartz> sim.. exato
<almartz> o msn tambem esta funcionando, apesar do bug..  vejo alguns contato online e posso falar com eles
<almartz> cheguei a reiniciar a maquina no win pra conferir se o problema era aqui no Ubuntu com o pidgin...
<hellupline> almartz, nao sei se eh ezatamente esse problema, mas acabou de sair no twitter do OMG! UBUNTU uma solucao de problema do pidgin
<hellupline> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)
<almartz> mas ta tudo igual
<almartz> hmm
<almartz> vamos ver entao..
<hellupline> o extranho eh, enquanto vc reclamava do problema o link surgiu
<almartz> .. :)
<hellupline> bom, mas alguem ai sabe como q acesso links "git://" ::
<almartz> o problema é que o link que a matéria sugere que seja acessado para fixar o bug está fora do ar.. :-/
<Monarquista> cara esses protocolos da microsoft são todos loucos, eu não consigo mais acessar minha conta de hotmail pelo wlm no propio window$ e tenho ABSOLUTA CERTEZA que não esotu errando o password! :S
<Monarquista> *estou...
<EduardeCalibal> Estava todo feliz com meu controle novo, até tinha testado antes, agora ligo ele e o mouse anda pela tela sozinho...
<EduardeCalibal> Da Leadership, um desses genéricos.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém já lidou com esse tilt antes?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho como agravante o uso de um mouse ps/2 adaptado pela USB.  Coincidência ou não o módulo que reconheceu o controle como genérico reconhece o adaptador também como genérico...
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, parece que tá dando kernel panic nele... :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHUSHA
<EduardeCalibal> Um conflitinho básico, parece coisa de DMA... Que ocorria com o som antigamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Já troquei de portas, usei as 2.0, nada...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que se eu colocar um mouse USB no lugar desse vai dar a mesma coisa.
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim, como que tá a questão do super aquecimento dos CPUs pelo kernel do Ubuntu 10.10...?! Já concertaram isso...?! Só to esperando isso pra instalar ele aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, queria colocar ele na blacklist, mas não o módulo, apenas o dispositivo.
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, desconheço esse problema
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim, 0o
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim, http://www.google.com/search?hl=pt-BR&&sa=X&ei=tLHlTNWLDIKC8gaVkeWdDQ&ved=0CBMQBSgA&q=ubuntu+10.10%2Bsuperaquecimento&spell=1
<EduardeCalibal> Muita gente fala sobre isso...
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, tens o link desse bug? ou tu tá supondo?
<Monarquista> não suponho nada man, tá ai pela net, só procurar...
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim, http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2010/10/nao-atualize-para-o-ubuntu-10-10/
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, deixa eu ver, só um momento
<Monarquista> tranquilidade man...
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, vi vários comentários, vou procurar se há algum bug aberto para isso
<Monarquista> ok, espero poder instalar ele o mais rápido possivel, mas só depois de saber se já corrigiram essa falha ai...
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém lembra como por um dispositivo no black list de um módulo?
<Monarquista> nem sei do que vc tá falando...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem a blacklist para módulos, que não serão carregados.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero que os módulos sejam carregados, mas não tentem usar um hardware.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso, o controle.
<Andre_Gondim> marlop, acho que é esse o problema que tu dizes, é do Kernel e não do Ubuntu https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20242
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que tem arquivos de configuração para cada módulo, agora saber fazer é o que não sei...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma coisa muito da estranha por aqui...  Estava testando as possibilidades e tive que descarregar o módulo usbhid.
<EduardeCalibal> Fico assim sem nada USB de periféricos rodando.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai liguei o joystick para testar se era detectado e ta-da.  O módulo é recarregado sozinho.
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Primeira vez que vejo algo assim.
<tetrix> duvid cruel, migrar servidores rhel para fedora ou ubuntu server?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que entendi, o usbhid monta cria a "interface" para o dispositivo mas alguém já fez isso antes (outro módulo) mas preciso do usbhid e não sei quem é o outro módulo.
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo Debian.
<EduardeCalibal> Puro.
<tetrix> EduardeCalibal por que?
<EduardeCalibal> Segurança, estabilidade, comunidade, maturidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Biblioteca de pacotes.
<tetrix> (sem flames, estou de mente aberta e nao tenho preconceitos, quero ver vantagens)
<EduardeCalibal> Essas são as vantagens.
<tetrix> EduardeCalibal humm, bons pontos
<EduardeCalibal> As desvantagens são chats cheios de trolls e lentidão para sairem novas versões
<tetrix> lol
<EduardeCalibal> E a tendência a pureza de apenas open source levar a distância de soluções prontas não livres.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas resolvo isso alterando todo o sistema depois de instalar.  :D
<tetrix> os chats eu realmente nao conheco, nunca visitei os #debian-(a-z{2})
<EduardeCalibal> Os brasileiros são calmos.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas quando tem que ir para os internacionais pode contar o tempo que esta lá pelo número de patadas.
<tetrix> EduardeCalibal essa alteracao que voce citou eh basicamente adicionar os repositorios necessarios?
<EduardeCalibal> E se arriscar alterando coisas que a comunidade puritana não recomenda.
<tetrix> a equipe chegou a cogitar opensuse, mas por conta do futuro incerto foi descartado
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, se quer pela facilidade pode tentar começar pelo Ubuntu que não vai muito longe do Debian.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não te agradar pode migrar para o Debian sem grandes traumas.
<tetrix> hoje o ambiente eh composto por rhel, freebsd e windows... todos os rhel vao para (debian|ubuntu-server|fedora)
<tetrix> cogitamos o ubuntu ao inves do debian por conta do ciclo de atualizacoes
<EduardeCalibal> Digo "facilidade" mais pelo que os outros falam, minhas últimas instalações já foram com Debian puro e depois corrompi eles a meu gosto.
<EduardeCalibal> É, esta é a maior diferença entre eles.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é a troca da segurança pela velocidade.
<tetrix> li que o debian tambem pretendia impor um ciclo estavel no tempo de atualizacao, estilo ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Difícil.  Eu diria até improvável.
<tetrix> EduardeCalibal seguranca acima de tudo, trocamos performance por seguranca
<EduardeCalibal> Se forem fixar muito as metas vão ter que começar a cortar pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> E se for ver o Debian tem um absurdo de pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, acho que já estão com mais de 8 DVD de dados.
<EduardeCalibal> Debian tem melhor performance também.  Muito bom para calibrar a seu gosto.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter a troca entre segurança pela amigabilidade, eu diria, comparando ele com o Ubuntu.
<tetrix> se for isso, entao eh o de menos
<EduardeCalibal> É, pode instalar sem modo gráfico e ir selecionando os serviços que precisa apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que faz o mesmo com Ubuntu, acho...
<tetrix> para quem instala net|open(bsd) isso eh besteira
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, para ficar com o peso apenas do que quer rodar.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem modo gráfico e demais firulas.
<tetrix> EduardeCalibal valeu pelo papo, jah tenho alguma ideia da escolha agora
<tetrix> soh falta ver as (des)vantagens do fedora agora
<EduardeCalibal> Fedora, acho que é bom também, mas não tenho conhecidos usando ele.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim, e ai...?! Tenho um CPU AMD Sempron AM2, posso tetrix #fedora-br
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim,  e ai, me garente ir pra o Ubuntu 10.10 ou é melhor ficar com o Lucid LInx...!?
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, eu tenho um amd 64 e uso
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim,  mas já corrgirão o kernell que vem nele...?! Já foi arrumado isso ai nele...!?
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, o problema não é no Ubuntu é no kernel, é no upstream
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o pessoal do Ubuntu gera os próprios kernell...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> mas o kernel tá nele, então...
<Monarquista> ou não tá...?!
<ruffleS> se já não corrigiam, certamente corrigião
<ruffleS> boa noite a todos
<Monarquista> mas isso que eu quero saber, já corcertaram ou não.../! Não vou colocar um sistema desequilibrado no lugar de um que tranquilo ṕra ter dor de cabeça depois... :S
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six você ta falando de que mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe, sistema desequilibrado.  oO
<Monarquista> por conta do super aquecimento rapaz...
<Andre_Gondim> EduardeCalibal, não, ele só empacotam
<Monarquista> fica super aquecendo o CPU...
<EduardeCalibal> Andre_Gondim, empacotando ou não, se usassem os do Debian não precisariam reempacotar eles.  Além do mais nas informações nos pacotes constam contatos do Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> E os números dos Kernell não coincidem.
<EduardeCalibal> Das versões, digo.
<ruffleS> ubuntu != debian
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é.
<Monarquista> quero saber se esse kernel que vem com o novo ubuntu já soltou atualização pra corrigir isso ai... To com  o cd aqui prontinho pra instalar, mas não vou colocar uma coisa que vai dar zoada no meu sistema pra depois ficar de cabeça quente atoa, se posso evitar evito....
<ruffleS> Monarquista, procura no google cara
<Monarquista> cara, foi ai que achei man...
<EduardeCalibal> Monarquista, acho que eles devem ter corrigido isso ai logo que começaram a falar no assunto, mas em algum lugar no Ubuntu deve ter material sobre o estado desta questão.
<Monarquista> só se for com os gringos, pois auqi tá dificil de achar...
<Monarquista> *aqui...
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-19
<ruffleS> procura por algum bug aberto com relação a seu problema
<ruffleS> verifica o estado dele
<ruffleS> aproveita enquando o google ainda é gratuito
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que falou do aquecimento, achei em fóruns do Ubuntu desde 2008, e de outras distribuições também.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o quanto é verdade e o quanto é lenda.
<xGrind> salve \o
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Monarquista> ruffleS, enquanto o google ainda é gratuito foi tudo brow! :P
<Monarquista> ASHAUHSUASHUAH
<Monarquista> xGrind, \o/
<Monarquista> boa noite man.
<xGrind> Monarquista; boa
<xGrind> cara essa microsoft é fdp ;x
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal, segundo o link postado aqui pelo propio André... https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20242
<xGrind> pidgin ta uma bosta por causa daquele servidor dela
<ruffleS> Monarquista, vamos pensar dessa maneira: se o problema não foi corrigido no maverick quer dizer quer não foi corrigido no lucid também. isso quer dizer que se seu pc não derreteu até hj, como o meu nunca derreteu em muitos anos de ubuntu, você está seguro atualizando seu SO
<EduardeCalibal> Os programas que uso para acesso a rede do MSN sempre dão tilt...  -.-
<Monarquista> xGrind, o protocolo é dela, ela faz a zoada que ela quiser... :P
<xGrind> estranho q o emesene ta de boa
<Monarquista> xGrind, mais ou menos né man...?!
<Monarquista> :P
<xGrind> eu to usando ele e ta normal
<xGrind> o pidgin, eu troquei a parada la mas deu na msm
<ruffleS> xGrind, se você me permite... fdp é quem ainda insiste em usar wlm
<xGrind> ruffleS; kk
<Monarquista> eu não uso...
<Monarquista> :p
<EduardeCalibal> Monarquista, ali parece que estão resolvendo já...
<Monarquista> uso IM! \o/
<xGrind> eu sou bem mais IRC do msn
<ruffleS> xGrind, aqui a possível solução pra seu problema http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<xGrind> mas como manter contato com as pessoas q só sabem usar msn?
<EduardeCalibal> O meu trava aqui, o emesene, quando abro dois, depois de algumas horas um deles estoura.
<Monarquista> xGrind, de uma olhadinha no planeta ubuntu man!
<ruffleS> xGrind, usa o meebo.com :)
<EduardeCalibal> A solução para esses tilts do MSN seria toda a comunidade largar esse lixo e migrar para uma opção livre, leve e solta.  :-P
<Monarquista> xGrind, a coisa tá tão feia que ate'no propio wlm usando no window$ não tá deixando eu entrar mais man... :S
<ruffleS> EduardeCalibal, concordo 100%
<xGrind> hauhauah
<Monarquista> serio cara, não consigo mais não... :S
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> nãom to errado id nem password não, tenho certeza absoluta...
<Monarquista> *não..
<t0muBR> galera, desculpe atrapalhar, alguem utiliza os contatos de email do Evolution em algum servidor CouchDB próprio? (estou tendo problemas com o ubuntu one, vou montar um servidor couchdb, mas tá osso fazer o evolution se comunicar com o servidor)
<ruffleS> Bug 20242 - 2.6.31 - > 2.6.32 regression: intermittent Thermal zone sensor reports 0°C --- probably caused by commit 2a84cb9852f52c0cd1c48bca41a8792d44ad06cc
<Monarquista> t0muBR, o Andre_Gondim tá ai agora...
<virtu> bahh meu... meu melhor amigo ganhou uma viagem pra abhu dhabi pra ver o inter
<virtu> 0o
<ruffleS> pelo título (nao li o resto) não parece ser um bug serio pra mim
<t0muBR> Andre_Gondim, tranquilo?
<Andre_Gondim> t0muBR, na paz e aí
<t0muBR> Andre_Gondim, certo, tudo bem..
<t0muBR> Andre_Gondim, na vdd optei em montar um servidor couchdb proprio pq estou com problemas com o ubuntu one
<t0muBR> mas o ubuntu one até seria o ideal pra mim
<t0muBR> Andre_Gondim, tenho dois PCs rodando ubuntu, uso o client de email Evolution
<t0muBR> Andre_Gondim, acha que consegue me ajudar com isso?
<t0muBR> meu objetivo é só fazer os dois PCs sincronizarem a mesma agenda de contatos
<t0muBR> na vdd, se tiver como fazer isso no Thunderbird pra mim tá perfeito tbm..
<Andre_Gondim> t0muBR, hmmm talvez quem possa te ajudar melhor seria o pessoa do #ubuntuone
<EduardeCalibal> T0muBr, parece uma aplicação para o openldap...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<t0muBR> EduardeCalibal, sim tbm funcionaria muito bem.. mas meio complexo montar o servidor LDAP
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Li algo sobre isso esses tempos, infelizmente não dei muita atenção na ocasião, vou ver se tenho algo anotado aqui.  Momento.
<t0muBR> blz
<EduardeCalibal> Nada, só um link, esta em inglês e deve ser para o Debian...
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LDAP-HOWTO/index.html
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que lembro a idéia do LDAP é já ser simplificado então não dever ser brabo de instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> ...sem citar nomes tive conhecidos trabalhando com isso que não eram exemplos de dedicação técnica.
<Monarquista> rsrsrs... :P
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<t0muBR> rsrs, é então parece tranquilo
<t0muBR> EduardeCalibal, até gostaria de usar ubuntu one, e realmente tá sincronizando tudo certinho, mas vem os problemas do tipo ... "erro ao excluir contato"
<t0muBR> surgem contatos sem nenhuma informação poluindo a lista..
<t0muBR> tais que nao é possivel apagar
<t0muBR> acredito até ser algo com o Evolution
<EduardeCalibal> Acho, e bem acho nisso, que no Firefox 4 tem uma função para isso...
<t0muBR> EduardeCalibal, estranho nao ter nenhum plugin pro thunderbird que sincronize com o ubuntu one
<t0muBR> EduardeCalibal,  na vdd tem, mas incompativel com a versao atual
<EduardeCalibal> Ai acho que é mais a vontade do pessoal do Ubuntu em manter atualizando...
<EduardeCalibal> ...bem dizer quem usa é que acaba desenvolvendo mesmo.
<t0muBR> poisé =x
<t0muBR> acho tão pratico manter a agenda sempre atualizada
<EduardeCalibal> Sou antiquado, uso um arquivo texto.
<t0muBR> hehe
<liphvf> AEw galera voltei
<liphvf> bom... voltei meio irritado, querendo saber agora qual o melhor notebook ou netbook para ubuntu?
<Monarquista> liphvf, \o/ Boa noite.
<liphvf> Monarquista: muito boa, melhor agora ^^
<Monarquista> vou lhe responder...
<Monarquista> pc desktop! :D
<liphvf> você me ajudou com meu problema da placa de video
<liphvf> uheuheuhehu
<liphvf> o monarquista, vai...
<Monarquista> ???
<liphvf> nos forum dizem que  os notebooks ASUS eeepc são ótimos
<liphvf> mais alguma sugestão?
<Monarquista> ve se acho algumas coisas pra vc aqui...
<Monarquista> mas vc precisa mesmo disso cara...?!
<liphvf> cara
<liphvf> minha placa de rede de uma sis191 gigabit
<liphvf> ela só funciona o wi-fi se tiver do lado do roteador
<liphvf> minha placa de video é uma sis 671, tive que instalar um drive que só funfa 2d
<liphvf> não posso conectador um projeto =/
<liphvf> nem rodar videos direito
<liphvf> alguma sujestão?
<liphvf> eu posso viver com a placa de video
<liphvf> mas com a placa de wireless sis 191
<liphvf> se tu achar uma solução para ela
<liphvf> até fico
<liphvf> me falaram de um programa que roda o drive do windows xp no linux para essa placa sis191
<liphvf> mas não consegui instalar
<liphvf> =/
<liphvf> o nome do programa é: ndiswrapper
<EduardeCalibal> É, já usei algumas vezes e já funcionou comigo, esse ndiswrapper, mas quando fiz uso dele usei um guia e era em uma distribuição dessas que vem com PC de supermercado.
<Monarquista> tem interesse num notbook né...?!
<liphvf> uhum
<liphvf> cara..... o netbook da minha amiga ta rodando mais coisa que meu note
<liphvf> tenho
<liphvf> a única coisa boa que tem esse note é o processador
<liphvf> que é uma core 2 dua
<gbs> core2 com SiS? q pena
<Monarquista> rsrsrs... :P
<Monarquista> gargalo do mal, sis ferra um e ferra geral.... :P
<Monarquista> quem tiver com dificuldades de conexão pelo Pidgin é só me procurar... :)
<ruffleS> ENTER não é pontuação. coloque suas ideias numa só frase
<ruffleS> liphvf, meu note dell funciona 100%
<liphvf> ele tem drives para ubuntu mesmo
<liphvf> ou tu teve que utilizar alguma generico?
<Rubem> Estranho não to conseguindo conectar msn pelo pdigin...
<Monarquista> \o/
<ruffleS> Rubem, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<EduardeCalibal> Rubem, estranho é quando não temos problemas...
<ruffleS> liphvf, da um lspci no terminal, veja o modelo exato do hardware que vc quer fazer funcionar e depois da uma googlada...
<liphvf> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<liphvf> esse
<xdoctor> Rubem, também tive esse problema
<xdoctor> deu erro de alguma coisa
<xdoctor> que esqueci o que era
<ruffleS> xdoctor, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<Rubem> SRSRSSR
<ruffleS> liphvf, esse ai não é placa wireless...
<ruffleS> liphvf, é placa ethernet
<ruffleS> correto?
<liphvf> intão pera
<xdoctor> ruffleS, valeu
<xdoctor> vou terminar de verificar umas coisas aqui e depois volto a mexer no pidgin. Nada de conversas hoje
<liphvf> como eu posso te mandar o codigo que parece no meu termial?
<ruffleS> !paste
<ruffleS> !pastebin liphvf
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pastebin liphvf' not found
<liphvf> !pastebin
<liphvf> !paste
<ruffleS> liphvf, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<liphvf> num faz nada
<liphvf> a ta
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<liphvf> aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534096/
<ruffleS> brb
<ruffleS> liphvf, verifique se sua placa wireless ta ligada
<liphvf> tah sim
<ruffleS> deve ter uma combinação de teclas Fn +F(1-12)
<ruffleS> ou algum switch no notebook
<liphvf> ela ta ligada
<liphvf> eu tava usando agorinha a internet wi-fi
<ruffleS> lsusb
<ruffleS> cola a saida do comando lsusb
<liphvf> realtek
<liphvf> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<ruffleS> opa
<ruffleS> realtek
<liphvf> de qualquer maneira ta postada
<liphvf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534097/
<Monarquista> ruffleS, não leva mal não mas essa dica aqui em br é bem mais simples, rápida e funciona mesmo, pois acabe de usar e o meu Pidgin tá conectando de boa!
<Monarquista> ruffleS, http://surak.wordpress.com/2010/11/18/the-certificate-for-omega-contacts-msn-com-could-not-be-validated-the-certificate-chain-presented-is-invalid/
<ruffleS> Monarquista, ótimo
<ruffleS> Monarquista, não levo a mal não
<Rubem> AI
<Rubem> 1. Iniciar Pidgin
<Rubem> 2. Ir para Certificados de Ferramentas->
<Rubem> 3. Selecione a opção "omega.contacts.msn.com" e escolha "Delete" a partir dos botões localizados no lado direito da janela.
<Rubem> 4. Iniciar Emesene e entrar em uma de sua conta (se você não tiver, instale-o)
<Rubem> 5. Emesene receberá o novo certificado para você
<Rubem> 6. Retornar ao pidgin e agora você pode entrar em
<Rubem> mas simples
<Monarquista> ruffleS, é a sua chance boy... :P
<joao_panda> Pessoal, uma coisa, ainda é possivel instalar os drivers da Nvidia pelo Terminal?!? Antes eu dava um comanda para para o GDM, agora isso não funciona mais, alguem sabe a razão?
<ruffleS> Rubem, olha la o link que o Monarquista postou
<liphvf> e aew? tem drive da realtek RTL8187B para ubuntu?
<ruffleS> joao_panda, o comando mudou para: sudo service gdm stop
<Rubem> ;-)
<joao_panda> ruffleS, beleza man, vou tentar depois. :D
<Monarquista> Rubem, feixe o Pidgin e abra o terminal e mande esse comando: mv ~/.purple/certificates ~/.purple/certificates-velho depois abra e veja se conecta...?!
<Rubem> Já resolvi...
<ruffleS> liphvf, você ja foi em sistema / administração / drivers adicionais ?
<Monarquista> beleza então! :)
<liphvf> não aparece ele
<liphvf> como eu sei se o drive está instalado?
<ruffleS> liphvf, tem alguma luz que indica que a placa ta ligada??
<liphvf> tem
<liphvf> ela tah
<liphvf> galera, eu tenho que ir
<liphvf> um abração
<Monarquista> EngSkeeter, boa noite.\o/
<EngSkeeter> boa noite Monarquista
<EngSkeeter> e toda galera
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<g4scan> Boa Noite!
<Rubem> Noite
<EngSkeeter> to querendo testar o meego, vi uns videos e parece ser muito legal
<EngSkeeter>  mas queria saber se aquela distro que ele mantem no site oficial eh o suse ou nao
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: falae manel pica de mel
 * vitorlobo rindo
<EngSkeeter> tssssssssss
<vitorlobo> EngSkeeter: uhauhauhahua
<EngSkeeter> verdadeiro poeta rsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> cade essas muie traz pa ca rapai
<vitorlobo> q aqui ta uma seca de misericordia
<vitorlobo> :S
<EngSkeeter> nuuuussa aqui tbm ta maussss
<vitorlobo> to falando no canal rapai
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> eu to falando daqui mesmo kkkkkkkkkkk
<ruffleS> o.O
<vitorlobo> ta osso hein
<vitorlobo> sao 100 cuecas para uma pseudo calcinha
<vitorlobo> pq nem sempre a gente sabe se é de verdade
<vitorlobo> :S
<EngSkeeter> nem os 100 homes vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> mas ai n me interessa tbm
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> cara
<vitorlobo> adorei esse site aqui http://showmedo.com/
<vitorlobo> tomara q cresça
<vitorlobo> ele é pago e tal
<vitorlobo> mas na malandragem basic noob
<vitorlobo> da pra pegar os videos tudo
<vitorlobo> free
<vitorlobo> sem fazer conta
<vitorlobo> sem fazer nenhum esforço
<vitorlobo> q blz essas coisa :O
<EngSkeeter> minha net ta uma me@!#$
<EngSkeeter> ainda nem carregou
<luciano113> o galera formei agora posso desisntala o win numka mais usa akela merda uhuuuuuuul
<g4scan> uahuyauiahuiahau
<g4scan> formou em que luciano113 ?
<sandrossv> boa noite
<luciano113> g4scan: formei em Ciencia da Computacao
<Patricia> oi vitorlobo
<Patricia> voltei :P
<vitorlobo> paty
<vitorlobo> go pvt now
<vitorlobo> se vai gostar
<Patricia> ...
<Pskol> Patricia, boas, blz?
<Patricia> Pskol :D Pskol tudo otimo :D
<Patricia> e com vc Pskol
<Pskol> Patricia, to blz
<Pskol> :)
<Patricia> 21 pessoa usando kde :D so hj
<Patricia> :)
<g4scan> oi Patricia
<Patricia> g4scan ola :)
<peregrinator_six> quem tiver problamas pra conectar com o Pidgin ai, favor me contactar... ^^
<Pskol> Patricia, so 21?
<EngSkeeter> Patricia, 22
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, erro de certificado?
<Patricia> Pskol por hoje so :)
<peregrinator_six> isso ai, tá com ele man...?!
<Patricia> EngSkeeter, :D
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, la na firma hj deu pau nos pidgin, o pessoal fiko doido sem msn
<Pskol> por causa disso
<Pskol> certificado
<peregrinator_six> Pskol: http://surak.wordpress.com/2010/11/18/the-certificate-for-omega-contacts-msn-com-could-not-be-validated-the-certificate-chain-presented-is-invalid/
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, eu botei o emesene
<peregrinator_six> acabei de testar e conectou tranquillo! \o/
<Patricia> Pskol ate que enfim na hora do recreio vou ter o que falar de verdade :D
<Patricia> vai ser bom :D
<Pskol> Patricia, o q?
<Patricia> Pskol ;O
<Patricia> Pskol elas usavam windows, e uma hora dessa deve ter ainda
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> kde efeitos :D
<EngSkeeter> Nuuussa tenho que dormir, amanha serei testemunha de um casamento!!!!
<Pskol> hmmm
<Patricia> mmm
<g4scan> kkkkkkkk
<Patricia> o que um testemunha de um casamento faz?
<g4scan> testemuna
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<g4scan> testemunha
<EngSkeeter> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> EXATAMENTE
<Pskol> quado eu crescer eu quero ser isso dai
<Patricia> uh?
<EngSkeeter> vai ser cedinho
<Patricia> uh?
<EngSkeeter> boas noites pessoals
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter: bom festejo man! :D
<EngSkeeter> tsss valeu
 * Patricia |> Usar o google faz bem para memoria, use e abuse do google <|
<Rubem> Legal...
<duke3d> Patricia: O.o
<Patricia> duke3d, ola :)
<josue> Bom Dia
<josue> pessoal
<Rubem> Aqui ainda é Noite
<Patricia> josue bom dia :)
<Patricia> Rubem aki tambem :D
<Rubem> :P
<josue> vcs estão atrazadinhos em qqqq
<josue> rsrs
<duke3d> Patricia: vai me dizer sua idade ou nao
<josue> mais tudo bem
<josue> eu os perdo
<josue> o
<Patricia> josue srsrsr
<Patricia> duke3d, ue ja me perguntou algum dia :O
<Patricia> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele pergunta em código... Criptografado.  :-P
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, O.O?
<Patricia> duke3d, thirteen years
<EduardeCalibal> Palpite.  :D
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, ^^
<josue> ei to com ei to com um probleminha no pidgin
<josue> ta aparecendo assim
<EduardeCalibal> Idem, aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> certificado
<josue> O certificado para omega.contacts.msn.com não pôde ser validado. A cadeia de certificados apresentada é inválida.
<duke3d> eu tbm
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<Rubem> http://surak.wordpress.com/2010/11/18/the-certificate-for-omega-contacts-msn-com-could-not-be-validated-the-certificate-chain-presented-is-invalid/
<duke3d> to usando o empathy
<Patricia> iii perdi o link srrs
<Patricia> isso
<josue> ja tentei isso mais ñ deu certo
<Patricia> :O
<vitorlobo> rpz
<vitorlobo> toda vez q vejo isso no orkut
<vitorlobo> sem malicia
<duke3d> Patricia: vc deve ser MTO nerd pra ta aqui com 13 anos de idade
<duke3d> e mto inteligente tbm
<Rubem> 13 ?
<vitorlobo> http://hfstatic.mentez.com.s3.amazonaws.com/static/img/newfeed/update.png
<vitorlobo> oq isso sugere ser?
<vitorlobo> muito escroto isso ai
 * vitorlobo rindo
<duke3d> aqui soh tem NERD
<vitorlobo> tá
<vitorlobo> duke3d: conta uma novidade agora
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<duke3d> Patricia: mas ta bom. um conselho.. nao perde mto tempo aqui no IRC nao
<duke3d> hehehe
<vitorlobo> Patricia: tai um conselho valioso
<Patricia> eu cheguei agorinha
<duke3d> entao ta bom :D (virei seu pai agora)
<Patricia> ¬¬
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: de boas, mata o duke3d?
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> :O
<Patricia> :O
<vitorlobo> crimeboy: faz isso que te passo o contato da tamy
<duke3d> mata pq?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<EduardeCalibal> Duke 3D é casca grossa crime boy, melhor não arriscar.
<duke3d> I kick ass
<EduardeCalibal> Por falar em Duke 3D não vai sair o eterno novo jogo não?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vitorlobo> passando o contato da tamy, ele mata easy
<duke3d> EduardeCalibal: pelo visto nao vai sair por um bom tempo
<EduardeCalibal> Vaporware, como dizem.
<Patricia> Pskol, deixamos o kde assim, http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/kdegrouppatricia1.png
<Patricia> Patricia, *.+ tah levinhoooo :D
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> Pskol, srrs
<EduardeCalibal> Parece sofware de uma nave alienigena.
<EduardeCalibal> software...
<Pskol> Patricia, parece windows 7
<Pskol> rsssssssss
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> srrrsrs
<Patricia> :p
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre estranho por que o KDE tem a barra em baixo mais parecido com Windows...
<EduardeCalibal> Já me acostumei as duas do gnome.
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, nao e a pessoa q deixa
<Patricia> da para deixar como quiser assim como o gnome
<Patricia> srrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, claro, mas eu sempre estranho.
<EduardeCalibal> Comecei pelo kde, acho...  Nem lembro mais.
<EduardeCalibal> Windows Maker acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando instalar um Debian levava umas 8 horas...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<g4scan> pode ser no msmo lugar mais iguao não é
<g4scan> :P
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, tambem acheie sempre eu tirada assim srrsrss
<Patricia> ms
<Patricia> mas
<Patricia> as senhas salvas pelo navegador chromium, alguem lembra o nome do arquivo exato? eu esqueci :S
<duke3d> EduardeCalibal: isso eh preferencia. meu xfce tem a barra pra baixo tbm
<g4scan> duke3d está no xfce agora?
<duke3d> gnome sucks big time
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, 8 horas? vc tinha um 286?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, o meu mantenho com duas.  Mas altero muitos menus e atalhos... Vai ficando sempre parecido com o dono.  PC é que nem cachorro.  ?D
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<duke3d> g4scan: claro. impraticavel usar outra coisa a nao ser o xfce no _netbook_
<EduardeCalibal> Demorava mesmo, era mais complicado.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que era um K6
<EduardeCalibal> 400MHz.
<EduardeCalibal> 64MB
<g4scan> duke3d tira um print?
<g4scan> :]
<EduardeCalibal> Disco de 4GB.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo assim.
<g4scan> eu usei xfce por um tempo
<g4scan> atualmente estou usando e17
<Patricia> Pskol, o windows 7 nao tem nem metade do que o kde tem :) :D
<duke3d> g4scan: ta stock
<duke3d> quase
<Pskol> EduardeCalibal, eu hein, ja instalei um monte de vez em k-6 e nao demora isso tudo nao
<EduardeCalibal> Com discos a partir de 20GB já fica mais fácil, discos antigos são mais lentos.
<EduardeCalibal> Incrivelmente mais lentos.
<EduardeCalibal> E tem o lance da compatibilidade e configurações que nunca davam certo.
<ronaldo__> BOA NOITE !!! ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR A INSTALAR UMA PLACA UBS WIRELESS NO UBUNTU 10.10 ????????????????????????
<duke3d> http://img690.imageshack.us/i/screenshotzg.png/
<ronaldo__> opa
<EduardeCalibal> IRC por terminal...  Quase usei isso.
<ronaldo__> BOA NOITE !!! ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR A INSTALAR UMA PLACA UBS WIRELESS NO UBUNTU 10.10 ????????????????????????
<duke3d> g4scan: viu?
<EduardeCalibal> Todos ouviram da primeira vez ronaldo__, aguarde e logo alguém poderá te ajudar.
<ronaldo__> ok
<Pskol> duke3d, irssi?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse problema com essas placas parece comum com o Ubuntu.
<duke3d> Pskol: claro.. mas simples hehe
<duke3d> mais
<ronaldo__> baixei o driver tplink tl-wn321g mas na pasta não o arquivo .inf
<ronaldo__> quem poder me ajudar ficarei muito grato
<EduardeCalibal> ronaldo__, conhecidentemente estava buscando a solução para um problema meu aqui e achei uma página sobre o mesmo assunto.
<ronaldo__> estou o dia todo tentando instalar esse placa usb
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Encore-wireless-USB-%28ENUWIG2%29-x-Ubuntu
<vinooo> alguem ai usa o esquema de templates do nautilus? no 10.10 nao ta funcionando aqui ...
<EduardeCalibal> Da uma lista ai e ve se te ajuda.
<vinooo> nao lembro se tinha que fazer outra coisa além de criar a pasta ~/Templates e jogar as coisas la
<duke3d> bah. to estudando sobre ipv6
<duke3d> mas to sem saco agora
<ronaldo__> alguem vai poder me ajudar ?
<EduardeCalibal> vinoo, nem tenho essa pasta.
<EduardeCalibal> ronaldo__, leu minha última mensagem?
<ronaldo__> sim ja fiz esse procedimento
<EduardeCalibal> ok.
<ronaldo__> quando uso o programa de instalação do ubuntu eu não encontro o aquivo .inf para fazer a instalação
<Patricia> Login Data e login data-journal << todas suas senhas estao aki :D
<gbs> o.o
<EduardeCalibal> ronaldo__, quando usou o ndiswraper ele não copiou o driver da internet?
<gbs> Patricia, sua hacker! querendo roubar senha das pessoas ><
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> gbs ;O
<gbs> 10:D
<gbs> :D
<Patricia> :D
<vinooo> EduardeCalibal, descobri o erro
<ronaldo__> olha eu usei o prog de instalação de driver sistema/administração/driver windows para rede rsem fio
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui renomeei o templates para modelos, acho...
<vinooo> EduardeCalibal, o caminho para os templates estava errado em ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<EduardeCalibal> Esse endereço que me passou já me valeu o dia.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Esse caminho para este arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> ronaldo__, das vezes que precisei esse ndiswraper resolveu, mas usei versão pronta de terceiro então não saberei te ajudar quando ao seu problema.
<ronaldo__> ok ...obrigado
<ronaldo__> fico no aguardo se alguem pode me ajudar
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Patricia> !bug
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bug' not found
<Patricia> boa noite fui - vou dormir
<eduardo> ronaldo__: o dispositivo é um enuwi-g2 encore?
<eduardo> ronaldo__: 54 mbps?
<Pskol> eh chipset rtl 8185?
<eduardo> ronaldo__: Qual a distribuicao que vc esta utilizando?
<maraujo_3> boa noite pra quem é de boa noite
<eduardo> boa
<eduardo> ronaldo__: Se vc nao responder fica complexo de tentar lhe ajudar...? :[
<maraujo_3> a quem tava me ajudando com o prob no xorg?
<maraujo_3> consegui resolver
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> Qual o problema dele?
<eduardo> maraujo_3: É interessante lembrar o nick pelo menos da pessoa rsrs
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> seria sim eduardo
<maraujo_3> a nao ser pelo detalhe de serviços atrasados
<maraujo_3> correria de doido
<maraujo_3> sabe
<maraujo_3> sem dormir
<eduardo> maraujo_3: Bem vindo ao barco...
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> tenho q juntar as muedas
<maraujo_3> pagar um kit q to devendo
<maraujo_3> e o meu
<maraujo_3> o vizinho la da loja pediu um por ums 300
<maraujo_3> consegui um amd 2.7
<maraujo_3> com 1g
<eduardo> maraujo_3: Estou a procura das moedas meu saco esta vazio rsrs
<maraujo_3> e placa asrocks
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> la ele
<maraujo_3> papo estranho
<maraujo_3> ainda bem q nao disse cofre
<eduardo> Pskol: ta ae
<maraujo_3> mas entao qual o galho do ronaldo?
<eduardo> ?
<maraujo_3> ta ai uam skol ia bem
<eduardo> maraujo_3: acho que e adaptador wireless enuwi-g2 54mbps
<maraujo_3> hoje num durmo sem tomar uam cerva
<maraujo_3> xiii wireles no ubuntu sei nada naum
<maraujo_3> tenho q config um no ruimdows
<maraujo_3> serviço do sabado
<maraujo_3> ate falar com a cliente amanha
<Pskol> eduardo, hum
<eduardo> Pskol:  no offtopic
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui povo
<maraujo_3> cabei os orçamentos mas inda tem trabaio
<maraujo_3> tirar 2horinhas de sono
<Irokessen> E ai ronaldo tudo bem?
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> lembrando hoje e sexta-feira OBA :>)
<Patricia> bom dia
<ffr76> patricia bom dia:>)
<Patricia> :)
<ffr76> Patricia,fiz uma grande mancada ontem o comando rm /* em um diretorio
<Patricia> XD
<ffr76> Patricia,apagou todos os arq na raiz
<Patricia> ontem eu cansei de usar ele :S
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> ffr76, vc hein :s
<Patricia> O.O http://www.diariosp.com.br/_conteudo/2010/11/13417-fe+vai+a+julgamento.html
<ffr76> Patricia,mas agora os principais q uso no dia-dia ja refiz com bk
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> ffr76 o gnome usa ele ne?
<ffr76> Patricia,como???
<Patricia> vc usa gnome?
<ffr76> Patricia,não
<Patricia> mmm :)
<ffr76> Patricia,KDE
<Patricia> queria saber mais sobre a facilidade de mudar a home de localidade, ou se tem que fazer aquelas coisas mostruosa para mudar apenas a home
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> kde simplicidade :P
<ffr76> Patricia,eu resumo humild
<Patricia> :D
<ffr76> Patricia,mas perfect  para meu uso :>)
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> idem
<Patricia> to querendo mudar a tela do grub
<Patricia> ela é horrivel
<Patricia> lembra o windows ¬¬
<Ricardo__> grande coisa tela de grub qdo mais feia melhor
<Ricardo__> aeheaheah
<Patricia> eu ate baixei o aplicativo, mas ja esqueci o nome
<Ricardo__> tem q ser igual ms-dos q ta blz
<Patricia> Ricardo__ kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> mas nao
<Ricardo__> a gente so olha ela
<Ricardo__> por 10s
<Patricia> nao é para mim
<Ricardo__> ou menos
<Ricardo__> eahaehea
<Patricia> so se for vc :P
<Ricardo__> preta com branca igual msdos beautiful
<Ricardo__> ehaaehae
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> o lilo  é muito lindinho :D
<Ricardo__> unity
<Ricardo__> esse papo é serio/;
<Ricardo__> q vira na 11.04
<Ricardo__> bah achei palha mas veremos ne
<Patricia> mmmm
<Patricia> eu adicionei o que precisava configurei, e remasterizei o pc e distribui :D
<Ricardo__> remastersys?
<Ricardo__> bah mto bom esse programa
<Patricia> sim
<Ricardo__> fiz minha iso prontinha se precisa reinstalar
<Ricardo__> em 10 min cara restaura sistema
<Patricia> vou mudar as telas, e trocar umas coisas q nao presta no ubuntu, e refazer so que usando outro aplicativo :D
<Ricardo__> eu testei outros
<Ricardo__> mas esse remaster é o melhor
<Patricia> mmm
<Ricardo__> o chato é q tem q entrar com livecd
<Ricardo__> e depois instalar
<Ricardo__> primeiro tem q entrar
<Patricia> nao
<Ricardo__> na versao q tenho
<Patricia> tem a opção de instalar no boot
<Ricardo__> é eassim
<Patricia> mmm
<Ricardo__> acho q os caras pegaram boot do debian
<Ricardo__> fizeram algo assim
<Ricardo__> pq ele entra como debian
<Patricia> :P
<Ricardo__> mas funciona
<Patricia> o ubuntu faz parte do debian
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Ricardo__> entao to satisfeito
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> idem :D
<Ricardo__> posso ate fazer update
<Ricardo__> qdo sair versoes novas de ubuntu
<Ricardo__> se nao gostar
<Ricardo__> volto atras
<Ricardo__> eahaahe
<Ricardo__> fiz isso com meerkat
<Ricardo__> nao curti e voltei pro lucid
<Patricia> :P
<Ricardo__> se ficarem com galinhagem de gnome 3
<Ricardo__> é a hora de vazar pra kde
<Ricardo__> aehhea
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> kde sempre
<Patricia> o kmess cai menos q o emesene :P menos q  o amsn srsrrs
<Ricardo__> o amsn deu bug ne? com msg offline
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> uhumm isso mesmo
<wzk> bom dia!
<marcos> bomdi!
<Patricia> bom dia wzk marcos
<wzk> :P
<Patricia> alguem pode enviar um email de teste para a mail  staff@admin.fotopersona.tk
<Flamarion> alguém sabe me dizer como que eu consigo modificar aquele simbolo do ubuntu no menu aplicações ?
<Patricia> editando o menu?
<Flamarion> Patricia, é ?
<Patricia> é
<Patricia> vou escrever depois sobre isso :)
<Flamarion> mas eu vou melhorar a pergunta!  em qual arquivo eu encontro aquela imagem para modificar ?
<Patricia> bem vou te mostrar
<Flamarion> Patricia, por favor :D
<Patricia> abre seu editor de menu ai
<Patricia> nos icones clica com o botao direito, e ve se tem uma opção de mudar
<Patricia> ate no kde tem
<Patricia> pq gnome nao teria :P
<Flamarion> Patricia, será que estamos falando da mesma figura ?
<Patricia> sim estamos
<Flamarion> eu estou falando do simbolo do Ubuntu que fica junto com a palavra aplicativos!!!
<Flamarion> não dos submenus
<Patricia> pois é
<Flamarion> o alacarte me da a possibilidade de modificar os menus dentro do menu applicativos
<Patricia> vixi q ruim o gnome nem isso muda
<Flamarion> você contribui de alguma forma com o KDE Patricia ?
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> yes
<Patricia> ao gnome tambem
<Flamarion> hummmm Patricia o que você faz para o GNOME, só por curiosidade?
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> http://launchpad.net/
<Patricia> divirta se :D
<Flamarion> Patricia, ficou brava por que? só te fiz uma pergunta querida... relaxa!
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk quem disse q eu estou brava kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> estou dando boot no gnome na vm para ver para vc
<Patricia> srrsrs
<Patricia> garotos mania de nao me entender :S
<Flamarion> eu só quis saber o que você faz para o gnome, por que nunca vi uma mensagem no GNOME-BR, gnome-l10n, gnome-i18n, gnome, gnome-devel... dentre outras que eu participo entende!!
<Flamarion> nada além disso !!
<Flamarion> mas eu agradeço sua ajuda
<Patricia> qual sua versao do ubuntu?
<Flamarion> vou aguardar :D
<Flamarion> 10.10
<Flamarion> acho que é isso.. instalei ubuntu essa semana no note!! to até gostando...
<Patricia> mmm tah feio hein :D
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> eu nao entro em coisas fora da canonical simplesmente por isso :0
<Patricia> http://launchpad.net/ aki sim :)
<Patricia> eu nao lembro oo nome da pasta do icone
<Patricia> :S
<Flamarion> Patricia, legal!! você trabalha pra Canonical né ! A Canonical usa muita coisa que eu faço no Upstream !
<Flamarion> :D
<Flamarion> heh
<Flamarion> no GNOME claro :D
<Patricia> uh? mas tudo bem
<Flamarion> então, fa feio o coro que eu to tomando desse ícone viu ... pelo amor ...
<somatorio> mais rápido usar o oráculo... http://ubuntued.info/modifique-o-icone-do-menu-principal-do-ubuntu
<Patricia> http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/menu-gnome/866481/
<Flamarion> soldado, o problema é que o object_0 só aceita icone personalizado se modificar o estilo do menu
<Flamarion> e se setar "true" para modificar o íncole, tem que modificar object-type para menu-object ou drawer-object, que consequentemente vão modificar o estilo do menu
<Flamarion> é um saco esse negócio, por isso que eu to querendo só substituir a imagem e pronto!
<Flamarion> somatorio, era pra você heheh
<somatorio> eu notei =p
<Flamarion> pois é!! então é mais prático eu ir lá é modifica a imagem e boa...
<Flamarion> Patricia, esse link cai na mesma situação que descrevi
<somatorio> pior que aqui no trampo só tem win =/
<Flamarion> somatorio, verdade, pior mesmo!
<somatorio> e a maquina aqui é mega fraquinha, não roda vm do ubuntu nem a pau... ela ja fica estranha rodando uma vm do BFW... =(
<Patricia> Flamarion, pega um pacote de icone, e ve onde ele grava o arquivo
<Flamarion> Patricia, verdade!! valeu a dica aí ..
<Patricia> estou procurando e nem acho
<Patricia> nos pacotes de icones eles mudam
<Patricia> como a net ruim :S ai vc vai ter q fazer isso kkkkkkkk
<Flamarion> ;)
<Patricia> credo, para fazer isso o kde é muito mais simples
<Patricia> tem que enviar sugestão para o grupo de desenvolvimento do gnome
<Patricia> que falar verdade so fazem coisa feia ¬¬
<Flamarion> Patricia, ai eu num sei.... últia vez que usei KDE foi no conectiva 10 hehe nem existia ubuntu ainda
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> as pessoas precisa entender q elas que fazem a distro e o ambiente grafico, os desenvolvedor cria o que as pessoas mais usam,
<Patricia> se falta uma coisa, manda sugestão :D
<Flamarion> GNOME != distro
<Patricia> ambiente
<Flamarion> ;)
<Patricia> veja
<Patricia> elas que fazem a distro e o ambiente grafico,
<Patricia> e o
<Flamarion> Patricia, mas sabe que isso é o que a grande maioria pensa? Muitas pessoas me perguntaram sobre Ubuntu no stand do GNOME no Latinoware, e olha que tinha o stand do Ubuntu lá
<Patricia> kkkkk
<Patricia> kde  oque falta vc diz e eles coloca :)
<Flamarion> Patricia, mas o gnome não é ruim como um todo ! senão o KDE era o padrão do Ubuntu e da maioria das distros, concorda?
<Patricia> gnome vai saber pq falta muita coisa
<Patricia> Flamarion nao
<Patricia> o kde nao é padrao pq ele nao roda em qualquer pc
 * somatorio não curte KDE
<Patricia> questao de hardware
<Patricia> editar o que vc quer no kde, botao direto no menu, icone e pronto :)
<Flamarion> Patricia, e o gnome que é ruim ? heheheh você está caindo em contradição ! Se a intensão é ser acessível, como ter um ambiente que não roda "em qq lugar" ?
<Patricia> enquanto  vc procura como mudar, eu ja mudei :P
<Flamarion> a diferença é sutil entre o que os dois ambientes almejam !
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<Patricia> Flamarion, entao muda o seu icone ai e me mostra :D
<Flamarion> então roda seu kde ei num pc antigo :p
<Flamarion> hhehehe
<Flamarion> sacou a diferença
<Patricia> :)
<Flamarion> são coisas diferentes
<Patricia> via cs3
<Patricia> conhece?
<Flamarion> não!
<Patricia> pois é
<Flamarion> o que é cs3 ?
<Flamarion> pra mim é counter strike heheh
<Patricia> vou ate o google pegar um link
<Flamarion> counter strike 3
<ffr76> nao btf
<Patricia> aff esse google tambem srsrsr
<Patricia> Flamarion, processador amd 1.0ghz 256mb de ram
<Patricia> processador integrado na placa mae
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Flamarion> ah vá! por que não disse logo? duvido que alguém sabia que cs3 era isso ai heheh
<Patricia> eu sabia
<Patricia> e sei
<Patricia> ah vá! por que não disse logo? duvido que a maioria sabia que o cs3 era isso ai heheh
<ffr76> Patricia,prefiro Btf2
<Patricia> ffr76, srsrrs
<somatorio> quando falam cs<algumnumeroaqui> de cara eu lembro do creative suite da adobe =x
 * Flamarion se impressiona com certas coisas.... mas releva!
<Flamarion> soldado, eu também ehehhe
<somatorio> digita som antes do tab, hehe
<Patricia> o gnome falta muito ainda para chegar la :)
 * Patricia KDE falta pouco :)
<Patricia> gnome nao reconhece um monitor antigo kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> proview
<Patricia> cansei, vou continuar na tradução
<Patricia> bjs
<Flamarion> massa...
<Flamarion> t+
<somatorio> eu usava um proview antigo pra caramba e rolava bem no gnome, mas ok
<Flamarion> isso não ia dar futuro mesmo
<Flamarion> ce falou bobagem sobre o gnome agora
<Flamarion> hehe
<Patricia> sera?
<Flamarion> soldado, rola cara, eu só não quero entrar no mérito
<Flamarion> Patricia, rola.
<Flamarion> certeza
<Patricia> usa em um placa q te disse ali com esse monitor e diga me
<Patricia> tenho um aki
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> nick soldado?
<Patricia> nao é somatorio
<Patricia> :S
<Flamarion> é
<Flamarion> errei novamente
<Flamarion> s e tab
<Flamarion> dá nisso
<Patricia> :P
<somatorio> hehe
<Patricia> srsrrsrs
<somatorio> por isso que eu disse, som+tab = somatorio =p
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<Flamarion> s + 2tab
<somatorio> também, hehe
<somatorio> estranho... tem varios com s antes
<Flamarion> Patricia, então você traduz o Ubuntu é heheh bacana.... https://launchpad.net/~jorge.flamarion
<Flamarion> confesso que eu já fui mais interessado em Ubuntu !
<Flamarion> hoje eu traduzi lá no Upstream e o ubuntu usa minha tradução de qq jeito
<Patricia> so para alembrar o ubuntu é apenas o ubuntu sem ambiente :)
<Patricia> karma 6 :O
<Flamarion> Patricia, eu não faço nada no launchpad e meu karma é 6 heheh
<Patricia> esse negocio de karma
<Flamarion> tudo que eu faço é no Upstream
<Patricia> srrsrssr
<Flamarion> juro que a última vez que fiz login no lauchpad pra ver algo foi para pegar o fonte do pdfchain
<Flamarion> e nem precisava
<Patricia> :P
<Flamarion> vou nessa
<Flamarion> a gente se fala ai !
<Patricia> conseguiu mudar o menu?
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> ja foi
<Patricia> pessoas tem mania de vim em meu pvt toda hora, nem conheço o cidadão :S
<Pskol> ?
<Alex--Musicman> vou sair, bjs ate a tarde
<Alex--Musicman> Pskol  que foi? :S
<Alex--Musicman> é verdade ue
<Pskol> a sua troca de nick
<Pskol> bem radical
<Alex--Musicman> kkkkkkk
<Pskol> kkkkkkk
<Alex--Musicman> plagia do Alex-Musicman
<Alex--Musicman> rsrrrsrs
<Alex--Musicman> Alex-Musicman ;***
<Pskol> ah ja sei...
<Alex--Musicman> sabe  oque?
<Pskol> intendi
<Alex--Musicman> :S
<Alex--Musicman> entendeu o que?
<Pskol> ops nada nao, tava pensando alto
<Alex--Musicman> ;O
<Alex--Musicman> eque detarde quando eu voltar as 2:30 :D aula de tuga so vai ate as 2:30, ai minhas amigas vao vir aki e msginhas bobocas sempre tem e fica estranho ¬¬
<Alex--Musicman> entendeu?
<Pskol> Alex--Musicman, nao
<Alex--Musicman> ;O
<Alex--Musicman> mmm como vou te dizer
<Alex--Musicman> iii nao sei nao, se eu falar de um modo vc nao vai entender nada e vai continuar no que esta :S
<Alex--Musicman> Pskol, msgs no pvt entendeu?
<Alex--Musicman> ligo o pc e abre tudo junto :D e nao vou desfazer isso
<Alex--Musicman> Alex--Musicman <<< nick masculino, sem msgs :P
<Pskol> ah sakei
<Pskol> mas todos no canal estao vendo
<Pskol> e sabem q vc eh meninia ha
<Alex--Musicman> nao
<Pskol> :D
<Pskol> dai vao no seu pvte
<Alex--Musicman> os cujo dito acabaram de desconectar :D
<Pskol> pevteco
<Alex--Musicman> nada de dedurar :S
<Alex--Musicman> que nada ninguem verifica o wii de ninguem
<Pskol> wii?
<Alex--Musicman> Bem, ja vou indo,
<Alex--Musicman> Pskol, /wii Pskol :D
<Alex--Musicman> [Pskol] (~vitor@unaffiliated/pskol): vitor
<eduardo> Pskol: ae
<Alex--Musicman>  /wii é uma alias para o whois
<Alex--Musicman> fui
<Pskol> ah
<Pskol> so na sua maquina
<Pskol> pq em nenhuma outra eh
<Pskol> :P
<eduardo> Pskol: Em quanto tempo o maverick fica estavel ao nivel do lucid lynx mais ou menos?
<Pskol> eduardo, sei nao, to usando windows
<eduardo> Alguem pode me ajudar com a minha pergunta###### Em quanto tempo o maverick fica estavel ao nivel do lucid lynx mais ou menos?
<esigolo> eduardo, isso podemos afirmar qjuando ele ficar
<esigolo> eduardo, estavel como?
<xXx4lph4xXxTWO> ola negada
<eduardo> esigolo: tipo ele sempre tem os bugs iniciais e tal como o lucid tb teve
<eduardo> esigolo: Como o lucid é LTS ele passa por um crivo maior antes de ser lancado...
<eduardo> esigolo: eu queria saber em quanto tempo por exemplo outras versoes de final 10 ficam estaveis a ponto dos usuarios da lts migrarem para ela...
<eduardo> ?
<eduardo> esigolo: Não precisa ser um tempo correto, mas uma media
<Pskol> mais estavel eh quase impoissivel, vai demorar uns anos ai
<Pskol> LTS ne
<esigolo> eduardo, acho qeu ainda eh muito cedo para se determinar isso
<Pskol> estavel pode ficar, mas mais q o lucid nao...
<eduardo> esigolo: vc usa qual ae?
<esigolo> 10.04
<Platao> ola qual o problema esigolo?
<Balduino> pessoal vez ou outra o processo ksoftirqd 0 fica no topo e o meu not começa a esquentar, já aconteceu dele desligar de tão quente q ficou
<Balduino> e ainda mais nesse calorão q faz por aqui
<marcos> patricia:  vc  ta ai?
<Alex-Musicman> Alex--Musicman: vc me ama né
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<marcos> alex-music
<marcos> ta  falando  consigo mesmo]
<Alex-Musicman> a patricia agora virou meu kage bunshin
<marcos>  oq é  isso?
<Alex-Musicman> clone :P
<Alex-Musicman> vo saindo
<Alex-Musicman> inte +
<xGrind> salve \o
<somatorio> o/
<kalvinno> pigdin fechando sozinho a cada 5 minutos... alguém sabe o pq?
<kalvinno> Boa Tarde a todos....!!!!!!
<xGrind> kalvinno; boa
<xGrind> kalvinno; abre ele pelo terminal pra ver qual erro aparece
<kalvinno> xGrind, fala aí MANO
<xGrind> o meu trava as vezes, dai eu tenho q reinicia-lo. mas nao fecha sozinho
<kalvinno> xGrind, sou recem chegado no LINUX... já até desinstalei ele... tava usando o aMSN e não gostei.. não aparecia as mensagens offline q deixavam pra mim.. de repente tu indica outro....
<xGrind> kalvinno; emesene tbm é bom
<kalvinno> xGrind, de qualquer forma, vou la reinstalar Pigdin e tentar com sua ajuda ver o que é
<xGrind> eu uso os dois aqui
<xGrind> kalvinno; faz o seguinte. vai no synaptic e coloca pra desinstalação completa
<kalvinno> xGrind, ok vou la
<kalvinno> xGrind, eu devo ta fazendo algo errado.. não apareceu no synaptic... inclusive eu procurei la antes pelo mercury, galaxium q tb são messenger e nada apareceu..
<xGrind> kalvinno; desinstala pelo terminal
<xGrind> sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<kalvinno> xGrind, ok
<kalvinno> xGrind,  conseguuii pelo synaptic mesmo.. eu que tava digitando errado
<xGrind> kk
<kalvinno> xGrind,  ta em processo
<xGrind> kalvinno; qual a config do seu pc?
<xGrind> hardware
<kalvinno> xGrind, netbook, acer, 2gb ham, 160 HD, seriam estas informações?
<xGrind> isso
<xGrind> kalvinno; e' q o meu é fraquinho, e antes qndo usava ubuntu sempre o emesene fechava do nada. depois q comecei a usar xubuntu ficou de boa
<kalvinno> xGrind, xubuntu é melhor q ubuntu? eu nunca usei linux, daí radicalizei e formatei e com ubuntu 10 e sem rasstros do anterior pra eu ter q aprender no peito e na raça rsrsr
<xGrind> kalvinno; eu gosto pq é mais simples q o ubuntu e mais leve
<xGrind> mas segue o msm esquema, sao parecidos
<xGrind> kalvinno; da uma olhada no youtube e procura por ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu
<xGrind> =]
<kalvinno> xGrind, legal.. vou dar uma olhada depois
<kalvinno> xGrind, agora devo instalar de novo o pidgin?
<xGrind> kalvinno; colocou remoção completa?
<kalvinno> xGrind, sim
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<kalvinno> boa
<xGrind> kalvinno; instala de novo entao pra ver
<xGrind> sandrossv; boa
<sandrossv> :)
<kalvinno> xGrind, instalar por onde?
<xGrind> kalvinno; instala pelo terminal q e' mais rapido
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<kalvinno> xGrind, pelo gerenciador do ubunto tem ele e mais dois complementos...
<xGrind> kalvinno; pode ser tb
<kalvinno> xGrind, pelo terminal não ta rolando
<xGrind> o loco Oo
<xGrind> vai pela central de programas entao
<kalvinno> xGrind, olha o que aparece: E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<kalvinno> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<kalvinno> kalvinno@kalvinno-Aspire-one:~$
<xGrind> kalvinno; colocou sudo antes ?
<xGrind> kalvinno; fecha o synaptic
<kalvinno> xGrind, sim
<xGrind> kalvinno; deu?
<xGrind> tem q estar com somente um aberto
<kalvinno> funfou
<kalvinno> ta indo legal
<xGrind> kalvinno; flws. vo toma banho
<kalvinno> xGrind-OFF, brigadão
<xGrind-OFF> kalvinno; estamos aqui pra isso. tbm sou novo no linux mas é mais facil q windows xD
<kalvinno> xGrind-OFF, blz... espero poder ajudar tb ... vou tentar o usar e ver se vai ficar a desligar do nada.. até mais..
<vitorlobo> falae piazada dos inferno
<vitorlobo> =D
<kalvinno> Karina, ola.. foi tu q me ajudou dia desses sobre recebimento de emails?
<vitorlobo> Karina: pude jurar q vc era bot
<vitorlobo> :S
<Stylles> ai galera
<Stylles> alguem ja mexeu com raid1
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe onde encontro informações sobre o sunbox ou algo com um nome parecido?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou seria o sunbox o Sun Virtual Box?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<xGrind-OFF> eduardo; virtualbox ?
<xGrind> EduardeCalibal; virtualbox ?
<xGrind> http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/tutorial-virtualbox/869179/
<EduardeCalibal> É que me falaram no sunbox, mas não achei nada sobre ele...  Ai pensei que poderia ser o sun virtual box.
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso ele, só queria saber se tem como deixar ele em tela cheia.
<EduardeCalibal> Comparando ele com o VMWare, tem muita diferença de velocidade também?
<xGrind> eduardo; só usei virtualbox
<xGrind> Eduade; só usei virtualbox
<xGrind> eduarde; :D
<EduardeCalibal> Consegue instalar qualquer coisa ou tem restrições?
<xGrind> acho q qualquer coisa. pq qndo vc vai instalar, tem opções tipo: windows e suas versoes, linux e sua versoes
<xGrind> debian -> ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho muita gente chorando por que não consegue instalar isso ou aquilo pelo wine...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que voltar para virtualização novamente...  Já tinha abandonado isso.
<xGrind> deixa em dual boot
<EduardeCalibal> Inviável...
<EduardeCalibal> Imagia que você vai ter que fechar tudo para chegar a ler uma arte no flash e reiniciar novamente por que só queria ver a cor...
<EduardeCalibal> Digamos, 20 minutos perdidos no processo, mais o estresse.
<EduardeCalibal> Imagina...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai você termina de reiniciar e já esqueceu o que estava fazendo, ai lembra...  Ai lembra que esqueceu o que tinha visto antes...
<EduardeCalibal> Reinicio novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> +20 minutos.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor voltar para o Windows então.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<xGrind> EduardeCalibal; voltar pro windows? só pra ver uma visualização em flash?
<xGrind> Oo
<xGrind> e alguem disse q linux nao roda flash?
<EduardeCalibal> Não a versão que querem pelo wine...
<EduardeCalibal> Simplesmente não roda.
<EduardeCalibal> Erros diversos.
<xGrind> troll
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem algo a ver com a diferença entre maiusculas e minusculas do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdade se alguém souber como fazer o wine ignorar o caso das letras já iria facilitar.
<EduardeCalibal> E usuários lidam com outros usuários que lidam com Windows apenas, a pressão é constante.
<kalvinno> xGrind, ola... ja ta de volta?
<xGrind> kalvinno; ja
<xGrind> ;D
<kalvinno> xGrind, o breguete continua tenso véi
<kalvinno> tava falando nele e fechou do nada
<xGrind> kalvinno; ;/
<kalvinno> xGrind, como faço pra descobrir mesmo?
<xGrind> kalvinno; o pidgin ta desconectando. a microsoft fica mudando a parada la do servidor. q raiva
<xGrind> kalvinno; abre pelo terminal. só digitar pidgin
<EduardeCalibal> O emesene esta ok aqui...  Mas o kopete não esta legal também.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou é por que tenho contatos demais.
<xGrind> EduardeCalibal;  é problema no omega.contacts.msn.com.txt---pidgin---projects---files.andreineculau.com
<xGrind> omega.contacts.msn
<kalvinno> xGrind,  vou la fazer isso
<EduardeCalibal> O que tem esse endereço?  Precisa ser alterado?
<xGrind> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Isso vale para o kopete também?
<kalvinno> xGrind, o pidgin ta aberto de novo
<kalvinno> tenho que fechar?
<xGrind> kalvinno; se digitar pidgin no terminal ele vai abrir
<xGrind> se ja tava aberto, fecha ele
<EduardeCalibal> É, o wine não abre mais aqui, foram muitas trocas de kernell desde o último uso...  :-/
<kalvinno> xGrind, é o  q aconteceu
<xGrind> pidgin ta com bug no msn e icq msm
<kalvinno> xGrind, então não há nada por fazer por hora?
<xGrind> ICQ broken -> turn off SSL | MSN is broken -> http://d.pidgin.im/ticket/12906
<xGrind> kalvinno; eu to no pidgin. vo entra no emesene
<kalvinno> xGrind, ahan.. to aki no aguardo dos teus comando Brow
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<xGrind> ElDeablo; \o
<EduardeCalibal> xGrind, algum tilt com o emesene ai ou esta ok também?
<xGrind> EduardeCalibal; nao entrei ainda
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui rodo duas instâncias com alguns incidentes esporádicos.
<EduardeCalibal> Além do wine, virtualbox e vmware tenho alguma outra alternativas para executar programas do Windows?
<EduardeCalibal> Testando o virtualbox aqui...  Bom, só de não ter que compilar drivers para carregar já esta melhor que o Wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops, vmware
<EduardeCalibal> Comparando que o vmware que usei esse virtualbox esta bem menos exigente.
<Romil> boa tarde a todos
<tiririca4preside> mim ajudem! eu fiz uma prova de programassao e nas questoes tinha "Qual o melhor navegador?". Respondi "Cristovão Colombo" e tirei 0 o que pode ser?? {º,_,º}
<marcos> como faz  pra logar  como root  no kde
<marcos> alguem sabe?
<tiririca4preside> kdesu {º,_,º}
<marcos> na  iniciaçaos
<umad> edit kdmrc {º,_,º}
<marcos> fala  no começo  q  nao  pode    iniciar  como root
<icebreaker> ae galera, no 10.10...instalei o kde, e agora n consigo entrar nele..tipo..n aparece a opção no gdm nem no kdm..do kde
<icebreaker> só aparece a opção que vai po gnome
<icebreaker> alguem sabe o que posso fazer?
<marcos> abrir  um  programa como root  alguem sabe?
<icebreaker> sudo nome do programa
<marcos> to como  problema  no  kde  tbm
<icebreaker> fods..porque n consigo é entrar no kde..embora tenha ele instalado, nem mesmo o kdm da a opção do kde
<marcos> aquele  q  gerencia  o login  como  seria o comando?
<marcos> como  root
<icebreaker> gdm
<icebreaker> sudo gdm
<icebreaker> mas antes precisa parar ele
<icebreaker> neste caso sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pskol> se eh kde entao é KDM
<icebreaker> teoricamente..mas..em todas as versões ubuntu que usei
<icebreaker> o kde sempre aparecia tanto no gdm quanto no kdm
<icebreaker> e o gnome tb
<icebreaker> claro..o kde, apenas depois de instalado
<eduardo> Qual comando posso utilizar para verificar se a placa de audio esta funcionando corretamente
<eduardo> ?
<icebreaker> digita gstreamer-properties
<umad> play mp3 q_q""
<icebreaker> nele vc vai poder escolher o mixer
<icebreaker> alsa e tudo
<icebreaker> e testar se esta funfando
<icebreaker> se funfar
<icebreaker> placa instalado
<icebreaker> n funfou = problema
<eduardo> perae
<eduardo> a saida padrao audio eu testei e escutei
<eduardo> o video saida patrao apareceu a tela aquele de cores e os chuviscos do lado direito
<eduardo> na entrada padro do video
<eduardo> na entrada padrao do video estava conectada a minha web cam e apareceu a imagem
<eduardo> como faco para testar a entrada padrao do video
<eduardo> icebreaker: ?
<icebreaker> man..
<icebreaker> entrada padrão de video
<icebreaker> é justamente a webcam né man
<eduardo> e a entrada padrao de audio?
<icebreaker> como vc acha que vai entrar video no pc...se n for por webcam ou algum dispositivo do genero
<icebreaker> ?
<icebreaker> de audiu é um microfone...se vc tiver
<eduardo> eu tenho
<eduardo> mas teria que falar e escutar nas caixas correto?
<icebreaker> então conecta e testa
<icebreaker> n...vc pode abrir o programa "gravador de som" em multimedia no menu apicativos no gnome...
<icebreaker> e gravar alguma coisa..
<icebreaker> com o microfone e depois escutar para saber se garvou
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> um momento
<eduardo> icebreaker: testei novamente pelo gstreamer-properties a entrada de audio estava no mudo
<icebreaker> hun...
<eduardo> icebreaker: por este motivo nao conseguia escutar nas caixas diretamente
<icebreaker> ^^
<eduardo> icebreaker: se eu executei os 4 passos e tudo funcionou
<icebreaker> tudo funfando então
<eduardo> icebreaker: significa que a minha placa de audio esta com o driver dela funcionando?
<icebreaker> yep
<eduardo> icebreaker: muito obrigado pela ajuda
<icebreaker> se quiser saber
<icebreaker> se o drive da sua placa
<icebreaker> se ela tiver supor 3d
<icebreaker> esta funfando
<eduardo> glxfears
<eduardo> glxgears?
<icebreaker> yep
<eduardo> eu testei
<eduardo> um tempo atras
<eduardo> e aparecia as roldanas aquelas sabe
<icebreaker> sei..
<eduardo> so que tipo no 8.10 eu utilizava o fglrx sem problemas
<eduardo> minha placa de video e uma ati
<icebreaker> =-D...
<eduardo> e no 10.10 nao apareceu para mim
<icebreaker> tranquilo, eu n uso ubuntu usualmente n..estou apenas testando a versão 10.10
<eduardo> isso signfica que a minha placa de video esta funcionando com glx e nao aiglx?
<icebreaker> uso mesmo é debian
<icebreaker> =-d
<icebreaker> =-D...nada man...se abriu com o glxgear, esta tudo OK..
<icebreaker> sem probs
<eduardo> icebreaker: isso significa que posso instalar jogos com aceleracao 3d fps?
<icebreaker> yep....mas n significa que qualquer jogo vai funcionar, deve lembrar que muitos jogos são feitos apenas para windows e/ou Mac, deste modo, vc poderá emular muitos como wine ou o cedega...mas muitos ainda assim n funcionarão
<icebreaker> como Wow
<icebreaker> =-D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem muita coisa nativa hoje em dia.
<EduardeCalibal> Gosto de ir testando para ver se tem algo que me agrada.  :D
<icebreaker> "muita coisa nativa", é até bom cê dizer isso, porque tava com duvida com relação a isso, pode me dar uns exemplos de jogos para eu instalar aqui?
<EduardeCalibal> Recentemente instalei o Simutrans, e o GL-117, nem um primor dos gráficos mas bem interessantes, ambos.
<eduardo> icebreaker: eu jogo somente urban terror
<eduardo> mas faz mais de um ano que parei
<eduardo> falta de tempo
<EduardeCalibal> Unreal tem versão nativa.
<EduardeCalibal> X2 é nativo.
<EduardeCalibal> X3 é nativo.
<EduardeCalibal> Free Droid RPG é tipo Diablo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem pencas...
<icebreaker> unreal
<icebreaker> o nativo..
<icebreaker> tipo..ta nos repôs
<icebreaker> ?
<icebreaker> ou preciso baixar
<icebreaker> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não é livre...
<EduardeCalibal> É comercial.
<icebreaker> =-[
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem similares.
<umad> lulz
<icebreaker> e esse free droid rpg
<icebreaker> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom.  Esse é open.
<icebreaker> e esta nos repôs
<icebreaker> ?
<EduardeCalibal> O free droid é um jogo e o free droid rpg é outro jogo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ambos estão.
<umad> Free Droid == tibia 4 linux ;-;
<EduardeCalibal> Para mim é complicado dar certeza, misturo muitos repositórios aqui.
<eduardo> icebreaker: tudo ok no glxgears
<EduardeCalibal> Free droid é outro tipo de jogo.
<eduardo> icebreaker: tive que instalar o mesa-utils e mais uns pacotes
<EduardeCalibal> É tipo estratégia.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo tibia é o The Mana World
<icebreaker> preciso baixar esse jogo..
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo arcade tem muitos, tenho instalado aqui o Starfighter.
<umad> SuperTux > all *.*
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo para quem gosta de Total Anihillation procurar pelo Spring.
<EduardeCalibal> Springs.
<EduardeCalibal> Muito massa, e permite modificações, e tem muitas modificações.
<icebreaker> esse starfighter é como
<icebreaker> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Tiro, navesinha, 2D, visto de lado.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo arcade mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas com missões e atualizações compráveis.
<EduardeCalibal> Vale apena para jogos rápidos.
<icebreaker> os springs é que tipo?..3d?
<EduardeCalibal> Motor 3D para estratégia.
<icebreaker> legal
<icebreaker> =-D
<icebreaker> vo instalar
<icebreaker> =_D
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo o Total Anihhilation mesmo.  Acho que começou como um clone.
<EduardeCalibal> Bem massa.
<icebreaker> queria um do tipo age of empires
<icebreaker> algo assim
<icebreaker> pa linux
<icebreaker> ou command conquer
<icebreaker> =_D
<icebreaker> hauhauhhau
<EduardeCalibal> Sei tipo o age of wonders.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora lembrar o nome vai ser difícil...
<icebreaker> age of wonders, nunca vi esse n..
<icebreaker> for win, linux or mac?
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<EduardeCalibal> Para windows.
<icebreaker> hun
<eduardo> icebreaker: usa maquina virtual ae?
<Romil> boa tarde
<eduardo> Boa tarde Romil
<EduardeCalibal> Wesnoth o jogo parecido com Age of Wonders.
<EduardeCalibal> Bem legal também.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem campanhas e bonecos que evoluem.
<EduardeCalibal> Joguei bastante esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Testei o glest, mas não me entendi com ele, parecido com WarCraft 3
<EduardeCalibal> Warzone 2100, muito bom também.
<EduardeCalibal> Velho mas todo em 3D e bem interessante.
<EduardeCalibal> Saiu uma adaptação dele para Play, ou esse é clone da do Play...
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<marcos> arre
<marcos> instalei a  interface kde mais  to  arrependido  como faço  pra  remover   tudo
<marcos>  interface  kde
<jonathan> ola boa tarde como restauro  o xorg.conf
<jonathan> como restaurar o xorg.conf
<marcos> se  vc  fez  uma  copia  de seguranca  é  so  substituir
<jonathan> no caso não ha outra copia
<jonathan> tem como copiar do cd de instalação
<marcos> pega  de  aguem ai
<marcos> vou  te enviar
<jonathan> blz
<jonathan> não deu
<jonathan> poderia enviar novamente
<marcos> tem  um  site  q  da de enviar
<marcos> nao  me lembro
<marcos> pessoal como  excluo  a interface  kde
<marcos> pessoal  como  exclui  a  interface  do kde?
<marcos> alguem me  ajude
<marcos> tem  alguem  ai?
<crimeboy> marcos: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<marcos> pensei q  nao tinha ninguem
<esigolo> marcos, oi
<P-Chan> Boa tarde senhores
<P-Chan> vitorlobo:
<P-Chan> vitor-br: oi
<P-Chan> Help me aqui chapa
<vitorlobo> digai
<P-Chan> Chapa estou com um pepino no ubuntu
<P-Chan> quero mover minha home pra minha partição
<P-Chan> pra outra
<P-Chan> jonathan: oi
<jonathan> olá boa tarde
<P-Chan> jonathan: tenha paciencia comigo ok? me ajude
<jonathan> somos dois procurando ajuda
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> rpz eu sou inexperiente no ubuntu ainda
<vitorlobo> axo q tentaria fazer uma gambiarra
<vitorlobo> puxar na marra copiar colar uahuhaa
<P-Chan> jonathan: chapa eh o seguinte minha home da minha conta antiga não tava acessando o nautilus
<P-Chan> fiz uma nova conta e deletei a home ok?
<P-Chan> entao o seguinte ocorreu
<P-Chan> a nova conta criou a home na mesma partição do linux
<P-Chan> quero ela na unidade logica
<P-Chan> como da outra vez
<P-Chan> comofas?
<jonathan> infelizmente não sei como fazer
<vitorlobo> antes de buscar ajuda aqui
<vitorlobo> foi no google?
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> pessoal aqui mais experiente
<vitorlobo> fica ativo a noite
<jonathan> alguem poderia me enviar o arquivo xorg.conf
<P-Chan> tio google não me ajudou
<P-Chan> jonathan: o meu vai servir?
<jonathan> pode ser
<P-Chan> jonathan: mas meu hardware é diferente do teu?
<P-Chan> jonathan: como funfa?
<jonathan> ou o padrão
<jonathan> tambem não sei
<jonathan> sou tão novo no linux como vc
<P-Chan> jonathan: c deve ser aquele carinha que trabalha fazendo open clipart
<P-Chan> jonathan: uso o linux desde 2003. Sei coisas médias nele
<jonathan> to me batendo para instalar um placa de video nvidia das antigas
<P-Chan> jonathan: versão do ubuntu que vc usa?
<P-Chan> jonathan: lucid lynx que eh a LTS
<jonathan> sim e 10.04
<P-Chan> jonathan: tu devia deixar deu linux quieto
<P-Chan> jonathan: instalar essas placas é dor de cabeça
<P-Chan> jonathan: o povo que trabalha como técnico na casa dos outros devia saber mexer com Linux.
<P-Chan> jonathan: Injusto não?
<jonathan> tenho o conhecimento mas estou apamnhando
<jonathan> ops
<jonathan> apanhando feio
<P-Chan> jonathan: é... desse jeito se continuar assim o monopólio vai prevalescer
<jonathan> por um acaso tu sabe abrir a tela de recuperação do ubuntu durante o boot
<P-Chan> jonathan:  sei de nada. só arrasto o mouse e uso front ends e programas que facilitam
<jonathan> vou dar uma saidinha ja volto
<Mano_Chao> salve galera! boa tarde a todos   (:
<P-Chan> Mano_Chao: BOA CHAPA
<Rodrigoo> Boa tarde
<P-Chan> Rodrigoo: boa chapa
<Rodrigoo> Algum programador de C por ai ?
<P-Chan> Rodrigoo: :(
<Rodrigoo> Tranquilo P-Chan ?
<jaypur> olá
<jaypur> algm aqui jah me falou
<jaypur> de um engine open source
<jaypur> para sites de compras
<jaypur> algm se lembra?
<P-Chan> jaypur: não
<jaypur> ngm sabe de nada/
<jaypur> P-Chan, achei
<P-Chan> jaypur: bom procê uai
<eduardo_> jaypur: Virtue Mart?
<P-Chan> eduardo_:  vc já se sentiu anguistiado por usar linux?
<P-Chan> angustiado
<eduardo_> P-Chan: pergunta complicada, talvez no inicio..
<P-Chan> eduardo_:  eu sinto isso direto. SOu dual boot em casa mas parece que pra usar linux tem que ter um curso mesmo
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, non
<eduardo_> P-Chan: acho que nao e caso de curso, mas se vc tem condicoes pode ter certeza que via te acrescentar somente...
<jaypur> eduardo_, to vendo esse ke vc falou
<jaypur> eduardo_, http://www.oscommerce.com/solutions/downloads
<P-Chan> eduardo_: o problema eh quando o driver não se instala com facilidade. Aew fuuuuuuu fu fu
<eduardo_> jaypur: oscommerce vc nao tem muitas condicoes de modificar ele
<eduardo_> jaypur: ele e aquilo ali entende
<jaypur> eduardo_, eu vo fazer um site para uma loja de roupas
<P-Chan> eduardo_:  não entendo pq logo o linux que eh o melhor sistema tem que ter uma curva de aprendizado tão grande
<jaypur> qual desses ai tem suporte a estoque essas coisas???
<EduardeCalibal> Oi?
<P-Chan> jaypur:  que chique
<P-Chan> EduardeCalibal: Hi
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<jaypur> P-Chan, purisco.com
<P-Chan> jaypur: verei com maior prazer
<EduardeCalibal> Wrong language to this channel boy.  :D
<jaypur> P-Chan, meu site :D mt obrigado
<jaypur> Patricia, ;)
<EduardeCalibal> P-chan, o que acontece é que o Windows é uma coisa, feita por um grupo com um objetivo e o Linux é muito mais amplo.
<P-Chan> jaypur:  entrei em um site de design. Isso esta correto
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso a curva de aprendizado é maior.
<jaypur> P-Chan, sim :D
<EduardeCalibal> Fora que muitos dos desenvolvedores não tinham foco na amigabilidade.
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, na verdade a grande diferença eu acho do linux para os outros sistemas mais comerciais e o contato direto entre usuario e criador
<shyko> jaypur: te aconselho a não usar o oscommerce
<P-Chan> EduardeCalibal:  o que atrapalha a aceitação de linux é o fato dele ser mais dificil pra instalar drivers quando não funfa
<jaypur> shyko, conte-me mais
<Patricia> :S
<jaypur> Patricia,  ta melhor?
<Patricia> jaypur, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Jaypur, o Linux como projeto é feito em contato simbiótico com quem usa...
<jaypur> ?
<EduardeCalibal> P-chan, não vejo desta forma, o Windows em geral é um lixo, nem por isso as pessoas ficam tentando trocar...
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, exato
<EduardeCalibal> O que ocorre é que quando começou a se popularizar já era Windows
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, eu nao paro de usar windows por causa de softwares que nao consigo repor no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Ai foi ficando.
<EduardeCalibal> E hoje existe o padrão Windows, como se fosse o único SO.
<jaypur> oq ta acontencendo agora eh o uso de mac que eh bem semelhante ao linux, so que com otra politica que esta comecando a rodar apps do wind
<shyko> jaypur: o oscommerce parece meio parado no tempo
<jaypur> shyko, qual vc me aconselharia?
<jaypur> gente necessito de um engine de compras algm pode me aconselhar?
<EduardeCalibal> Compras, você fala para vender ou para manter um sistema de controle de automação comercial?
<P-Chan> EduardeCalibal: chapa defina o que eh lixo pra vc
<jaypur> simples assim >> vendeu produto, disponivel X, indisponivel.... compra direta cartao etc
<jaypur> ou boleto
<jaypur> n sei
<jaypur> como eu desenvolvo isso?
<shyko> jaypur: falam muito bem o Magento
<jaypur> shyko, hm quais mais
<EduardeCalibal> Queria um sistema que faça o que eu quero e não o que a empresa quer que eu queira...  Isso eu defino como lixo.
<jaypur> acho que nao tem importancia ser pago
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, impossivel
<EduardeCalibal> Jaupur, parece uma página de venda, ter tem, agora lembrar para te dizer vai ser complicado.
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, vc sempre vai t que se adequar ao que vao t disponibilizar
<shyko> jaypur: http://www.opencart.com/
<jaypur> o linux no momento atende muitas necessidades mas nem todas
<shyko> também é uma opção
<EduardeCalibal> Só se for software proprietário.
<jaypur> jah fui radical de usar soh linux mas n tem como
<EduardeCalibal> Software livre é livre para ser alterado, como você quiser.
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, eh mole de dizer... mas fazer eh otra parada ;)
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, a realidade eh tensa, mas o conceito eh bom demais se for mt bem aplicado
<EduardeCalibal> Estou a 2 anos sem softwares proprietários, fora jogos, claro.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, linuxjay.blogspot.com
<jaypur> shyko, mt obrigado, se vc tiver mais pode ir mandando vou analisar mt bem!
<EduardeCalibal> Se pensar nos detalhes quem mais segura o mercado são os próprios usuários não querendo testar nada fora do que estão acostumados.
<jaypur> shyko, opencart, magento, virtuemar, oscommerce.....
<EduardeCalibal> Gera uma árvore de dependências ai o cara não pode trocar por que A quer e B acha que não vai rolar.
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, cara, nao eh bem assim.... como vc vai parar de usar um adobe after effects pro exemplo
<jaypur> uma empresa de nome
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei o que é isso.
<jaypur> vai parar de usar isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Nome não é qualidade...
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, eh isso cara, oq ferra o linux sao softwares que nao rodam nele
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca foi, na verdade.
<jaypur> EduardeCalibal, bom, podia ser adobe da silva, que o programa eh do cara***!!!
<jaypur> tem gente que substitui
<jaypur> o inkscape eh otimo, mas n eh lah essas coisas tb
<jaypur> eh dificil cara eh mt gosto pessaol
<jaypur> pessoal
<shyko> jaypur: quantos *realmente* precisam usar softwares como o After?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, isso vem da idade média, quando o nome do cara levava ele a manter a qualidade.  Mas o nome de uma empresa é amoral.  Ela não se importa com isso, apenas com os lucros.
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje tenho aqui, vejamos, na área multimídia.
<jaypur> shyko, a maior parte de designers que trabalham com efeitos de video entradas de programa etc
<EduardeCalibal> Aplicativos para imagem e vídeo, som não sou muito chegado, tudo open.
<jaypur> so um segundo gente vo guardar a impressora aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso o Cinelerra nessa area, de vídeo, para efeitos.
<EduardeCalibal> As versões estáveis são boas, as que dão tilt dão mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho do que reclamar do Inkscape e do Gimp.
<EduardeCalibal> Simplesmente nunca toquei em photoshop na vida...
<pilgrim> EduardeCalibal: Boa tarde. Pode me ajudar com o enconde de meu programa de irc ...?! Ele tá trocando certas letras po "?" pode me ajudar a resolver...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Pulei direto do paintshop para o inkscape/gimp.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando qual ai?
<pilgrim> Pidgin!
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho experiência com ele...  Apenas com o irc é que esta ocorrendo isso?
<pilgrim> sim, sim...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho alguma referência para te ajudar.
<pilgrim> obrigado EduardeCalibal
<Patricia> meu deus q net :s
<eduardo_> Quem esta utilizando o ubuntu 10.10 como hospedeiro?
<pilgrim> eduardo_:  eu desisti, vou pra o Super O.S. 10.04.1 64 bits mesmo... ^^
<eduardo_> pilgrim: desistiu por qual motivo?
<pilgrim> eduardo_: vi um monte de pessoas reclamando que tem super aquecimento do CPU por conta do kernel dele e não sei se já resolveram isso...
<pilgrim> esse é um dos motivos....
<eduardo_> pilgrim: pq vai usar 64 bits?
<pilgrim> eduardo_: o meu Sempron é 64 bits! :)
<shyko> pilgrim: mas *vc* passou pelo problema de super-aquecimento? :)
<Balduino> falando em super aquecimento ontem o meu desligou sozinho por causa do calor brabo da minha terra aliado com um processo chamado ksoftirqd 0
<eduardo_> shyko: vc utiliza como hospedeiro o ubuntu 10.10?
<pilgrim> shyko: não passei por que não quero me arriscar a ter dor de cabeças disnecessárias, o lts tá muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito mais maduro e resolvi ficar com ele mesmo... ;)
<shyko> pilgrim: se vc tem um sistema estavel e tá tudo perfeito beleza
<shyko> eduardo_: nope
<Patricia> jaypur, oi tudo bem com vc?
<eduardo_> converso com um monte de gente e ninguem utiliza o ubuntu 10.10
<jaypur> Patricia, yeaah :D
<Patricia> jaypur :)
<jaypur> Patricia,  e vc melhoro da gripe?
<pilgrim> shyko: Vou formatar minha maquina aqui, pois o lts 32 bits (Ubuntu 10.04) que tá nela tá todo zuado, pois eu não sabia bem como usar o sistema direito e quebrei e zuei com um monte de coisas nele, vou formatar mas não vou colocar o novo não,entendeu...?!
<shyko> eduardo_: tá querendo usar?
<jaypur> shyko, gostei desse opencart
<Patricia> jaypur nao nao, ainda com ela :s
<jaypur> vai no medic
<Patricia> jaypur ja fui
<jaypur> entao eh so esperar
<shyko> pilgrim: entendi
<jaypur> u_u
<Patricia> jaypur :P
<shyko> jaypur: blz!
<jaypur> shyko, eh bom?
<EduardeCalibal> pilgrim, não achei muita coisa sobre o pidigim ainda mais associado ao uso com IRC...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas estou procurando.
<shyko> jaypur: pessoalmente nunca usei.. um conhecido meu usou uma vez e disse que é.. é bem simples, rápido
<pilgrim> EduardeCalibal: qual o enconde que vc tá usando ai agora....?!
<jaypur> shyko, qual que vc usa
<EduardeCalibal> Não uso ele...  Acho que UTF-8, mas pelo Xchat
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.pidgin.im/pipermail/tracker/2007-June/006981.html
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é o seu caso.
<pilgrim> EduardeCalibal: carregando...
<shyko> jaypur: nenhum. :) Uma vez precisei de um sistema de e-commerce, pesquisei algumas alternativas, cheguei até a fazer alguns testes com o oscommerce, mas no fim não precisou =)
<EduardeCalibal> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12207
<EduardeCalibal> Gotcha
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<eduardo_> shyko: ja estou usando
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<eduardo_> shyko: algumas coisas estranhas estao acontecendo como utilizar 1.3 gb de swap processamento oscilando bastante as vezes isso acontece nao e sempre
<jaypur> shyko, mas po brigadao ai pelas dicas
<xGrind> alguem ja usou pclinuxos ?
<shyko> jaypur: disponha
<shyko> eduardo_: entendo
<eduardo_> shyko: estava pensando em voltar para o 10.04
<shyko> tá estranho o negócio ae... rrsrsrs
<eduardo_> rsrsw
<eduardo_> Vamos votar
<shyko> eduardo_: consegue identificar o que exatamente está ocasionando isto?
<eduardo_> Quem esta no ubuntu 10.04 32 bits e quem esta no buutnu 10.10 32 bits?
<eduardo_> shyko: noto que quando vou ver algum video no you tube e fazer algumas outras tarefas
<pilgrim> eu to no ubuntu lts 32 bits...
<Ricardo__> eu voltei pro 10.04
<Ricardo__> tem algumas coisas no maverick q nao gostei
<Ricardo__> mas é a versao 64 bits
<shyko> eduardo_: 32 bits ou 64?
<eduardo_> eu tenho processador turion64 mobile no notebook com 1gb de ram vale a pena colocar 64 bits?
<santagada> alguém sabe porque meu teclado faz ć ao invés do cedilha (us_intl)
<santagada> ?
<Ricardo__> eduardo_, nao com isso de ram nao vale
<shyko> eduardo_: não
<EduardeCalibal> eduardo_, usa o top e ve quem é o guloso.
<eduardo_> santagada: modelo americano é     ' + c
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui quase sempre é o firefox e seus amiguinhos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou alguma instância quebrada do mplayer.
<santagada> eduardo_, então, pra mim sai ć
<shyko> para uso comum, não vejo utilidade em usar 64 a menos que seja em sistemas com 4 ou mais GB de RAM
<Ricardo__> opera outro comedor de ram
<eduardo_> verifica o idioma de entrada
<eduardo_> e o layout do teclado
<EduardeCalibal> Santagada, tenta mudar para abnt2, acho que resolve esse problema.
<Ricardo__> eu tenho 3 de ram e uso o 64
<santagada> eduardo_, onde eu verifico
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, claro q não resolve, meu teclado não é abnt2
<EduardeCalibal> Abnt então.
<eduardo_> o meu aqui esta USA    USA us_intl)
<pilgrim> shyko: concordo com vc man!
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, meu teclado é 102 teclas, us
<EduardeCalibal> Tem o ç nessa codificação também mas esta em outro lugar.
<santagada> eduardo_, o meu também
<EduardeCalibal> E se usar essa fica sem acentuação?
<eduardo_> santagada: Sistema >>>preferencias>>teclado>>diposicao
<EduardeCalibal> O ABNT não é o mesmo US?
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, eu sei cara, to dizendo q o us_intl era pra produzir um cedilha quando tu aperta o acento + c
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, não
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, é abnt :) 104/105 teclas
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que só vi esse teclado que fala em notebook.
<Patricia> oh net :S
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, sim :)
<eduardo_> Qual é o ubuntu mais veloz o ubuntu 10.10 ou o 10.04? ambos 32...??
<Patricia> eduardo_ seu pc
<Patricia> :)
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, tu é novo né? só tinha us quando eu era pequeno
<EduardeCalibal> Quais são as quatro primeiras letras da primeira sequência de letras dele abaixo do numérico da esquerda para direita?  qwer?
<Ricardo__> velocidade dos dois é igual
<Ricardo__> talvez o boot do 10.10 seja mais rapido
<eduardo_> Patricia: Musicman rsrs
<Ricardo__> so isso
<Patricia> eduardo_ kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> eduardo_ a velocidade é o pc quando se diz ubuntu acima do 9.10 kkkk
<santagada> eduardo_, o boot do 10.10 é mais rapido, mas não é como se eu bootasse toda hora a maquina
<eduardo_> Ricardo__: Tem certeza ?
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> e acho q o 10.10 come pouco menos ram se nao me engano
<Ricardo__> usei ele pouco
<EduardeCalibal> santagada, tenho sucata aqui dessa época, mas sempre tem o qwer como nome, n
<peregrinator_six> Good afternoon humans.
<EduardeCalibal> não sei se o us esse não é muito parecido com o abnt
<d70> aye
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, q letra tem do lado do shift esquerdo? no us é o Z
<eduardo_> tenho medo de voltar para o 10.04 e o 10.10 melhorar
<eduardo_> o que indicam
<eduardo_> ?
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, o do abnt é o \ eu acho
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui.
<eduardo_> COm quanto de processamento e memoria da para se comecar em 64 bits?
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, tenho um na minha frente então.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> A \ fica acima do enter
<EduardeCalibal> Abaixo do backspace
<EduardeCalibal> Um laptop Tandy.
<Pskol> abnt tem Ç
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, esse tu usa abnt e funciona?
<santagada> é
<Pskol> se nao tem ç entao nao eh abnt
<santagada> abnt tem ç
<Patricia> vou resetar o pc volto ja
<santagada> [pos
<santagada> pois é
<santagada> bug maldito do inferno
<Pskol> deve ser "USA alguma coisa"
<Pskol> internatioanl sei la
<santagada> Pskol, to usando o usa international
<Pskol> so da erro aki no IRC?
<santagada> no linux antigamente e no windows esse produzia ç e não ć
<santagada> Pskol, todos os applicativos
<Pskol> hmm
<santagada> merda de ubuntu bugado da porra
<santagada> é pq ele tá em inglês
<Rodrigoo> Galera, algum programador de C ae ?
<santagada> eu não quero usar em pt-br
<santagada> q naba
<santagada> Rodrigoo, eu
<santagada> Rodrigoo, quer dizer, nas horas vagas
<Rodrigoo> santagada, pode me dar uma ajuda ?
<santagada> Rodrigoo, não peça pra perguntar, pergunte. vai lá o q foi? :)
<Rodrigoo> Ok
<Rodrigoo> kkkk
<Rodrigoo> É o seguinte, to fazendo um código pra cadastrar , buscar, excluir e etc
<Rodrigoo> Está no inicio o código
<Rodrigoo> E nele tem uma função pra mostrar todos os registros cadastrados
<Rodrigoo> Porém ele não está mostrando
<Rodrigoo> santagada, http://pastebin.com/dztKRbBt
<Kubuntu_live> !ping
<santagada> mano pede ajuda e não espera
<santagada> eu achei o erro dele
<EduardeCalibal> samtagada, tem dois ABTN, um com ç (ABNT2) e outro sem.
<santagada> ele não declara o i
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não uso, esse laptop é sucata.
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, cara, já disse meu teclado é us intl
<EduardeCalibal> Só respondendo a pergunta de antes...  Só li agora.
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, e nem tem abnt2 pra escolher no negocio de teclado
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, mas no US internacional acho que os acentos são diferentes.
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, são diferentes só na cabeça do idiota q mudou isso no ubuntu novo
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é brasileiro e como variante tem o ABNT2.
<santagada> em todos os outros so ć faz ç
<EduardeCalibal> No caso do US vi variantes diversos, só não saberei o correto para seu caso.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, no ABNT é assim.
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, descobri o problema, tem q trocar o LC_CTYPE do sistema
<santagada> pelo menos eu não tenho q ver o sistema mal traduzido :)
<EduardeCalibal> Esse LC_CTYPE não sei o que é, é tipo a codificação?
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<santagada> mas vou ter q reiniciar pra funcionar
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, não, é um monte de coisa de internacionalização
<EduardeCalibal> Variável de ambiente então.
<santagada> mas né, toda vez q eu uso ubuntu eu tenho q enfrentar uma manezada
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, é, mas pra mudar ali tem q trocar no /etc/environment
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, eu fico feliz de a 3 anos já não ter mais q aguentar esse tipo de coisa fora no trampo
<santagada> meu macbook foi a melhor coisa q eu já comprei
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, geralmente o cara só arruma uma vez e depois segue sem maiores incidentes.
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, até a próxima manezada
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, por exemplo ali mesmo na tela de config do teclado não tem como dizer q tu quer q o control seja um alt por exemplo
<santagada> não independentemente das outras coisas
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, outra é q o meu adobe air se upgradeou pra 2.5, mas o ubuntu fica tentando instalar o 2.0, eu pin a versão nova, mas tipo um usuario comum ia entrar num loop infinito de instala e pede pra fazer update
<EduardeCalibal>   Isso do Adobe acho que deve faltar uma notificação em algum lugar.  Coisa de falta de padrões, ou de alguém não seguindo um padrão.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não dou sorte com nenhum tipo de atualização automática de nenhum sistema. :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo com o Debian sofro "incidentes" sempre que uso uma ferramenta dessas.
<santagada> EduardeCalibal, bom ela vem habilitada no air por padrão, então é um bug do ubuntu
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: também no mostro mutante que vc transformou o seu sistema operacional ai né man....?! :P
<EduardeCalibal> Deixe meu monstrinho em paz...  Ele é tão amável.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele distro upgrade sempre deu tilt, todas as vezes que tentei, acho que nos últimos 5 ou 6 anos...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: Criador de digimon... :P UAHSUAHSUHAUSHAUS
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<EduardeCalibal> Trabalho correndo aqui...  Fui.  AFK
<Monarquista> alguma ideia de como fazer o Pidgin não trocar cetas letras pelo "?"...
<Monarquista> encode tá marcado como UTF-8
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y58>  blz man
<Patricia> ...
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =D boa noite moça
<vitorlobo> Patricia: sentiu minha falta? ( n responda )
<vitorlobo> =X
 * vitorlobo  dê frutos a minha ilusão
<vitorlobo> :O
<Patricia> ;) aproveitando o OT
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: ontem bati moh lero com um cara pensando q era tu auhauha
<vitorlobo> Patricia: oq é OT?
<Patricia> se resolver eu te digo se senti sua falta ou nao vitorlobo
<Patricia> Uma pequena esfera suspensa por uma mola executa movimento harmonico simples na direção vertical. sempre que o compimento da mola é ,axi,a, a esfera toca levemente a superficie de um liquido em um grande recipiente, gerando uma onda que se propaga com velocidade de 20cm/s se a distância entre as cristas da onda for 5,0cm, a frequencia de oscilação da esfera será.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: tibia?
<Patricia> so para recordar foi tudo em uma linha
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ta diz :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: na fisica em sala de aula, eu so me lembro dos princípios da inércia.. ( ja sofri muito com esses principios na pratica )
<vitorlobo> :s
<vitorlobo> no ônibus
<vitorlobo> :|
<Patricia> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia, 4 Hz, acho...
<Patricia> :) sim sim
<EduardeCalibal> Agora responda ao colega...
<EduardeCalibal> ^^
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<Patricia> vitorlobo, senti sua falta nao :)
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Que má.
<Patricia> :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: num tem motivo pra sentir tbm ne
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> nada ^^ se ela sentisse ai q seria estranho
<Patricia> :)
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> :O
<EduardeCalibal> :-o
<vitorlobo> Patricia: um dia sentirás falta de um cara chato q te pentelha a todo instante quando te vê presente neste vago e silencioso canal
<vitorlobo> espero q esse pentelho n seja eu
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda estou com meu joystick em conflito com meu mouse, mais cedo remanejei todo o conteúdo do /etc/modprobe.d/ para testar se era alguma configuração mas continuou na mesma.
<vitorlobo> :O
<EduardeCalibal> Instalei outra máquina com o mesmo kernell, mesmos dispositivos mas não consegui reproduzir o problema...
<vitorlobo> vc gosta de reproduzir problema?
<vitorlobo> vc é maluco?
<EduardeCalibal> Se sei fazer sei desfazer...
<vitorlobo> pegue aids e desfaça
<vitorlobo> quero vê
<vitorlobo> :O
<EduardeCalibal> Se eu fizesse reengenharia do meu sistema imunológico iria dizer para ele não executar qualquer RNA que receba...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai já resolveria.
<vitorlobo> pegue na pratica e ponha tua teoria em risco
<vitorlobo> quem sabe serás um homem rico
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> ou morto
<EduardeCalibal> Agora com os nano robos (10~20 anos) não teremos mais doenças desse tipo como problema...
<vitorlobo> se vc quer receber robo dentro de vc
<EduardeCalibal> ...mas teremos novos problemas.
<vitorlobo> vai fundo
<vitorlobo> :S
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não, tenho muita carga estática, ia acabar com um monte de lixo queimado no meu sangue...
<vitorlobo> passarinho q come pedra, n sabe o c* q tem
<vitorlobo> gente q come robô
<vitorlobo> ja viu ne
<EduardeCalibal> Voltando ao meu tilt com o joystick.  Ele entra em conflito e tenho um módulo que não sei por que é carregado.  O ohci_hcd, mas quando retiro ele por blacklist meus dispostivos usb são desativados.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo que não sei por que no outro pc tenho com nomes parecidos mas não esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho o ehci_hcd e outro, acho que essa versão (ohci_hcd) é por que tenho algo na placa mãe desta máquina que exige um módulo para baixa velocidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo nessa linha.
<EduardeCalibal> Baixa velocidade do USB, digo.
<leleobhz> EduardeCalibal: como é?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho 3 módulos que identifiquei como parte da cadeia do meu USB.
<leleobhz> EduardeCalibal: remova esse blacklist
<leleobhz> reinicie
<leleobhz> quando voltar
<leleobhz> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EduardeCalibal> Não preciso reiniciar, eu removo e carrego e pronto.
<leleobhz> nao
<leleobhz> faca como to falando
<leleobhz> depois de instalar
<EduardeCalibal> Por?
<leleobhz> conecte, espere uns segundos e roda:
<leleobhz> dmesg | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<leleobhz> e me manda os 2 links
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendeu meu problema...
<leleobhz> eu entendi
<leleobhz> eu quero um ambiente limpo
<EduardeCalibal> Seria?
<leleobhz> pra ver o que seus modulos tao falando
<leleobhz> e o lshw pra ver o que ele ta reconhecendo
<EduardeCalibal> Meu problema não é com os módulos, estou tentando isolar o problema.  Ele é com o joystick e o mouse.
<EduardeCalibal> Entre ontem e hoje detectei a diferença entre o que funciona e o que não funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho toda a cadeia de detecção do USB, mas na máquina que não funciona faltam as seguintes mensagens no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta: usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
<EduardeCalibal> E esta: usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<EduardeCalibal> No pc que funciona elas aparecem, no que não funciona aparecem todas as demais menos essas duas.
<EduardeCalibal> São 10 mensagens sobre dispositivo detectado, e aquela ladainha toda que aparece sempre que um pendriver é ligado, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Pus no blacklist o módulo que falei na esperança de fazer com que os outros fossem usados, mas nesta máquina ele não usa os outros, acho que é por que na placa mãe a característica dela exige esse módulo.
<EduardeCalibal> E como não tenho placas iguais não poderei tirar a informação a limpo.
<leleobhz> ja pedi o que preciso
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem nem ideia o que esta fazendo...
<leleobhz> se voce acha que sabe diagnosticar, vai fundo.
<EduardeCalibal> Se tiver uma ideia que possa transmitir poderei testar.
<leleobhz> eu acho que preciso disso que te pedi pra ver o que há
<leleobhz> se n quiser, n tem problema
<Patricia> vitorlobo voltei e vo nada, nao vou sentir nao
<EduardeCalibal> Não farei alterações no sistema sem motivos, se é o que pretende.  Se dizer o que precisa posso testar.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: pq tanta frieza gosta de mim nao?
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> Patricia: -.-
<Patricia> vitorlobo ue, mas é a verdade
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =O vc n sente falta dos amigos?
 * vitorlobo tentando colher uma amizade
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> vitorlobo, tem limites
<EduardeCalibal> o/o
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vitorlobo> Patricia: limites doq?
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<Patricia> vitorlobo nao posso confiar em vc, como se fosse aki meu vizinho, nada contra apenas questao de Internet :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é vero, tem muito pedofilo na net
<vitorlobo> :S
<Monarquista> ...
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> :/
<EduardeCalibal> Glup, medo....
<vitorlobo> Patricia: n confia em coleguinhas de internet?
<Patricia> tem muito bobalhao na net :s
<Patricia> ... em vc nao
<vitorlobo> a
<vitorlobo> o problema sou eu
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> bobo pare srsrrs,
<vitorlobo> entendi o recado
<vitorlobo> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Lobo mau?  oO
<Patricia> vitorlobo sabe o probleminha ali, vamos aprender a resolver ele é mais produtivo do que vc ficar papeando srrs
<Patricia> vitorlobo, colete os dados 20 5.0 apenas use / 20/5.0=4
<vitorlobo> Patricia: agora n adianta ja estou em prantos
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> vitorlobo, para vc http://twixar.com/YZ2H8
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
 * Patricia rindo
<vitorlobo> carregando
<vitorlobo> Patricia: =\
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: vamo tomar uma breja?
<maraujo_3> boa noite
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> denovo?
<Patricia> maraujo_3 boa noite
<vitorlobo> hauhaahahahua
<Patricia> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> Patricia, noite pat
<maraujo_3> Patricia, ce ta bem ?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc ta muito rebelde hoje
<Patricia> maraujo_3, sim estou sism :) e voce como esta/
<Patricia> ?
<Patricia> vitorlobo :P
<maraujo_3> Patricia, aguniado. mto trab
<vitorlobo> Patricia: antes era meu lobinho, vitinho meu amor
<vitorlobo> agora ta assim
<vitorlobo> deixe tá
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> uh?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> Patricia, pintando ums frelas e umas oportunidades bouas em vendas de hard
 * Patricia ele vive sonhando
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos as informações que o leleobhz me pediu confirma a necessidade da minha máquina para o módulo...  Nada sobre meu problema ainda...  :-/
<vitorlobo> auhahauhauuhaahuauhahuauha
<Patricia> maraujo_3 ^^
<vitorlobo> Patricia: una ;P
<maraujo_3> Patricia, conheçe o lubuntu?
<vitorlobo> eu q n usso esse KUbuntu
<vitorlobo> negocio q começa com KU
<vitorlobo> to fora
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Monarquista> ...
<Romil> no coments
<maraujo_3> queria saber a diferença entre o lubuntu e o xubuntu
<Monarquista> Romil: Boa noite patrão! :)
<maraujo_3> sei q o x roda em micro da epoca da pedra
<vitorlobo> Patricia: digai uma banda q vc gosta
<maraujo_3> mas qual o melhor e as config minimas pra rodar o L
<Romil> o lubuntu usa lxde e o xubuntu usa xfce
<maraujo_3> Romil, NOITE MEU VELHO
<Romil> Monarquista. e aew
<maraujo_3> Romil, essa parte eu sei
<Romil> maraujo_3. noite
<maraujo_3> Romil, mas tipo qual mais leve
<maraujo_3> ??
<Romil> lubuntu
<maraujo_3> acho q o l roda ate com 32M
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> \O/
<Romil> dizem que o xfce as vezes pesa mais que o gnome
<Patricia> vitorlobo, Asteria
<maraujo_3> to no xfce
<maraujo_3> e hoje ta dando ums bugs mesmo
<vitorlobo> Pastricia: asteria? ;P
<maraujo_3> primeira vez
<maraujo_3> asteria?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> noa conheço
<maraujo_3> nao
<vitorlobo> Pastricia: diz uma musica q prestai de asteria
<vitorlobo> deve ser aquelas nega gritano no microfone
<vitorlobo> ja to vendo
<Patricia> vitorlobo sim
<Romil> cara, o ubuntu (gnome) é a unica versao do sistema que a canonical realmente otimiza o sistema
<EduardeCalibal> Eu que achava que nada poderia pesar mais que o gnome...  :D
<maraujo_3> Romil, fato
<Patricia> maraujo_3 nao
<Patricia> conheço ele nao
<maraujo_3> tipo nao acho mais pesado mas hoje ta dando tipo ums lags
<maraujo_3> ta estranho
<Monarquista> maraujo_3: http://lxde.org/pt-br
<vitorlobo> Patricia: legal gostei
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, valeu vou dar uma lida
<vitorlobo> Patricia: Asteria - The taste the touc
<maraujo_3> alguem ai trabalha com venda de peças/ hard?
<Monarquista> maraujo_3: http://lxde.org/lxde#System_Requirements
<leleobhz> [19/11-20:57:47] < EduardeCalibal> Não farei alterações no sistema sem motivos, se é o que pretende.  Se dizer o que precisa posso testar.
<leleobhz> nossa
<leleobhz> foi so pedir pra instalar um pacote pra voce nao ter que copiar e colar no paste na mao
<leleobhz> povo sem critica e paranoico
 * leleobhz blacklistou esse problema
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é meio blink da vida hein
<EduardeCalibal> Não falo do pacote, falo do que quer tentar...
<Patricia> vitorlobo sera q estamos falando da mesma?
<Patricia> nao é nao
<vitorlobo> ahuahhuahauhuaa
<EduardeCalibal> O pacote só queria que eu mandasse material para o pastebin...
<vitorlobo> entao é plagio
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> vou te mostrar uns nomes
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vitorlobo> Patricia: manda link do youtube
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: auehaueuhea, eae o/
<leleobhz> <ironic><smurfs>lá lá lá lá lá láááá lá lá lá lá lááááááááááá</smurfs></ironic>
<maraujo_3> povo todo louco hoje
<EduardeCalibal> Que é isso, troll no canal do ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: alemão na área, atenção... \o/
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, valeu pelo site. aprovetei e olhei o do xfce
<EduardeCalibal> O pessoal esta falando em código.
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsss....
<Patricia> vitorlobo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534426/
<Patricia> procura vc ue :S
<Romil> parece que alguem ai exagerou no baseado
<Monarquista> Romil: a pedra de crack dominou todo o pais man... :O MEDA!
<Romil> medo...
<vitorlobo> moh exagerada essa patricia
<vitorlobo> so pedi uns
<vitorlobo> :S
<EduardeCalibal> A mardita...
<Patricia> vitorlobo :)
<Patricia> que eu saiba teve 22 musicas da asteria, :D se achar alem disso, me mostre
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal:  hora dos aliens crackudos... 0o rsrsrsrsrrs
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Medo...
<EduardeCalibal> Asteria era uma banda de programas que sequenciavam mids e mandavam para a internet?
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> nao fale assim
<Patricia> compre e veja as musicas :D
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: qualé mano... fui ignorado ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Comprar músicas?  oO  Não sou chegado a compras de músicas, estou mais para lá do lado anárquico.  :D
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :P
<Patricia> srrssr
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: vc sensivel e patricia rebelde
<vitorlobo> eu mereço mermo
<vitorlobo> a coisa ta feia
<vitorlobo> :S
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, http://www.amazon.com/Lute-Incipit/dp/B000TPS0BW
<Patricia> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver...
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: vc fala comigo, eu respondo e vc me abandona? isso é frustrante T.T
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<maraujo_3> \O/ viva o P2P comrpar nunca mais
<maraujo_3> rs
<maraujo_3> comprar
<geekSapiens> Patricia: offtopic
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: vamo tomar uma breja amigo
<vitorlobo> tirar as magoa do coração
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, um pedaço http://download.duck.fm/Lute+Incipit/Unknown/Asteria-download-mp3
<maraujo_3> gente o negocio ta bom
<maraujo_3> nao sei o q fiz
<maraujo_3> nem como fiz
<Patricia> geekSapiens por favor, se quer reclamar nao face OT ok :D
<maraujo_3> so sei que minha usb voltou ao normal
<maraujo_3> reconhecendo o pen sem dar trabalho
<geekSapiens> Patricia: eu troquei 3 frases com meu amigão do peito vitorlobo... isso não é offtopic...
<Patricia> claro que é filho
<Patricia> mas ignorando vc :)
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: oq é OT mesmo?
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, viu um pedaço?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha um PC assim, a muito tempo, sempre dava tilt nos USB, ai bastava reiniciar e sumia...
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: offtopic
<EduardeCalibal> Agora vejo....
<Patricia> vitorlobo OFF TOPIC
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :)
<vitorlobo> a
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal nao tem free :( so paga :S
<geekSapiens> !abuso help
<geekSapiens> !abuso | help
<geekSapiens> urgh
<Patricia> ja vai fazer os op de bobo?
<geekSapiens> Patricia: me esquece garota, pela 5ª vez
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk idem
<geekSapiens> Patricia: inferno, vá lá
<Patricia> vitorlobo por essas e outras, consegue compreender?
 * vitorlobo ainda to achando essa Asteria blink
<vitorlobo> =\
<vitorlobo> Patricia: n...n consigo entender vc ainda
<Patricia> geekSapiens respeite os usuarios
<vitorlobo> Patricia: la na frente quem sabe
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia...  http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/discographie-groupe-Asteria-type-Albums-l-pt.html
<Patricia> kkkkkk e nem vai :)
<EduardeCalibal> É o mesmo?
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: se afasta dela... essa garota ja chorou em meu ombro umas 10 vezes e ja tentou me assassinar outra 10... ela não é confiavel... NÃO É CONFIAVEL!
<Patricia> abrindo
<Patricia> O.O
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> vitorlobo, ciumes
<vitorlobo> Patricia: oia...vc q disse q n confia em mim
<vitorlobo> ta bem hein?
<vitorlobo> :O
<Patricia> vitorlobo, melhor nos separar do irc
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ela é extremamente instavel
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ja te pedindo divorcio antes de casá?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Monarquista> momento futilidades mil, alguém quer comprar...?! 0o
<Patricia> vitorlobo para vc ver :S
<EduardeCalibal> Ai, ai, ai...  AFK
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, nao e nao
<vitorlobo> Patricia: i'm not understand nothing
<vitorlobo> =\
<geekSapiens> a 3 dias atrás ela tava me xingando... a 2 dias atrás tava dizendo q gostava muito de mim e que era sempre bom falar comigo... ontem ela tava me xingando de novo... e hoje mandou uma carta ameaçando o presidente em meu nome!
<Patricia> me cansei, muito chato esse garoto
<vitorlobo> Patricia: eu?
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: o que ouve com vc que não tá lá junto de sua família man...?! Vai dizer que voutou com o Ubuntu dentro de seu hd...?! :P
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: aviso ae... * sussuro * ela é louca
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: ja n gosto de gente normal mermo
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsrsrsrs.....e bem por a....
<vitorlobo> =D
<_Augusto_> Monarquista,  ai*
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ta... mas ela é louca do tipo psicopata perigosa oO
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: o.o isso parece legal
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, tu entra em algum canal do xfce ou do lxfe?
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: é como descer uma montanha russa
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: já falei pra vc parar com ese crack man, isso mata em, sabia não...?! 0o
<Monarquista> :P
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: se vc não ligar pra sua integridade física... realmente é divertido uaehuehauehueehua
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: desde que n aja ameaça com facas claro
<Monarquista> maraujo_3: já fui no lxde
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: sinto q ela sente algo por ti meu caro
<maraujo_3> qual é lxde-br?
<Monarquista> maraujo_3: #lubuntu
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: :O ela inté saiu por sua causa tenso
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, tem br?
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: eu sou gostoso... fazer oq né? aehuhueaeuhuheuhea
<Monarquista> acredito que não...
<maraujo_3> alguem ai usa o inkscape?
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, q nada brow...e assim q se aprende.....lendo e testando as milhoes de distros existentes...rsss
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: curto gostosa..tem irmã?
<maraujo_3> _Augusto_, pq num cria um pn multi SO?
<maraujo_3> pen
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: vou mandar um papo pra vc, ele vai lhe matar e vc só vai aprender uma coisinha, que não devia ter abusado tanto delas man, vai dar overdose e vc não vai conseguir nada com isso, vai por mim, quero o seu bem...
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: tenho 2 irmãs gêmeas e uma irmã menor
<_Augusto_> marujo_3: q anda, isso aki e maquina de testes mesmo.....
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: é a dança do maxixe...um homem no meio com 2 mulheres fazendo sanduiche
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: ops... 2 irmãs gêmeas e uma irmã maior
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: \o/
<maraujo_3> Monarquista, mais ou menos por ai ou ce domina uma e escolhe a que melhor se adequa a tua nescessidade ou nunca nehuma lhe parecera boa o bastante
<maraujo_3> kkkk
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: se vc quiser te apresento elas
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: multipla escolha? dificil hein
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: se a do meio for a da cabeça rachada e das pernas cabiluda, apresenta pro maraujo
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: o nome das gêmeas são: ovo esquerdo e ovo direito... o da maior vc ja deve saber :)
<vitorlobo> geekSapiens: n curto essas minas assim
<geekSapiens> uaheuheauheeuhuehueha
 * vitorlobo rindo
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rss....vou ali no vizinho encomendar mais umas ...rssssssssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: cuidado man...
<Monarquista> Vai dar overdose cara, isso mata, para de se drogar man, arruma outro caminho cara, para com isso...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, deve ser sim....mas o bagulho é loko....rsssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_:  já era, esse tá viciado mesmo, só a morte pra lhe libertar desse vicio man...  UAHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSU
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, mas vc tem razao, vou parar de fumar, cheirar e começar e vender...rss...
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAHSUA
<Monarquista> o progresso tá chegando... :p
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pois entao.....quero comprar uma Tv de led entao so vendendo mesmo....rssssss
<maraujo_3> eu so quero os leds pra por num casemod
<maraujo_3> kkkkk
<maraujo_3> alguem ai usa o scribus?
<_Augusto_> rsss....vc faz bem.....rssss
<c_c> q_q""
<maraujo_3> vai planetaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<c_c> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSCSjOvGq-0 {º,_,º}""
<Monarquista> a não, já vem esse filho do demonio deste predador de novo.... :S
<maraujo_3> o inkscape novo abriu cdr sem grilos
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> primeira vez q consigo
<maraujo_3> iuhuuuuuuuu
<maraujo_3> ja posso trabalhar em casa
<c_c> mim ajudem o meu windows nao estala o ubuntu!
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> merda
<Monarquista> c_c: VAI PRO DEMONIO QUE LHE CARREGUE SEU BASTARDO FILHO DE UMA PROSTITUTA... :@
<maraujo_3> uma parte do arquivo ficou com as cores em p/b
<c_c> onde abaixo um naite bruique?? {º,_,º}
<maraujo_3> astdarkness, noite
<Monarquista> astdarkness: Boa noite man. :)
<c_c> eh verdade q o ubuntu vai ser pago ? {º,_,º}
<Monarquista> c_c: vai sim, pela prostituta da senhora sua mãe... :@
<c_c> porque o meu ubuntu nao estala o messager? {º,_,º}
<xGrind> c_c; pq vc é noob
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> c_c; pq o windows pega virus e ubuntu nao?
<c_c> q_q""
<geekSapiens> xGrind: vc sabe a resposta?
<EduardeCalibal> É uma anedota?
<c_c> xGrind mim ajude! o meu ubuntu pegou um virus depois q digitei rm -rf / no terminal com um tal de sudo!
<maraujo_3> EduardeCalibal, me parece que sim
<EduardeCalibal> Do tipo, por que a galinha entra na igreja?
<xGrind> c_c; foda-se
<xGrind> =D
<Monarquista> xGrind: leva mal não, noob sou eu, ele é o coco do verme doente...
<c_c> licensed lulz
<geekSapiens> xGrind: pela sua reação eu suponho que vc não sabe a resposta
<xGrind> geekSapiens; windows usa um sistema de criptografia ruim
<c_c> como fasso para estalar o ubuntu numa repartissao ntfs? {º,_,º}
<astdarkness> boa noite a todos
<xGrind> outra se windows é pago, os antivirus sao pagos. pq vc acha q windows seria seguro?
<astdarkness> noite Monarquista e maraujo_3
<geekSapiens> xGrind: putz... criptografia ruim? tu ainda tem coragem de chamar o cara de noob?
<xGrind> oq da dinheiro sao os antivirus
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o ascendete do Windows é que possibilita isso, ele fica em uma casa que gera muitos conflitos para as energias espirituais do sistema.
<xGrind> geekSapiens; ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> E ele parece estar no inferno astral até que saia de linha.
<geekSapiens> xGrind: na boa cara... de onde tu tirou essa de criptografia ruim?
<c_c> mim ajudem eu estalei o linucs vista mas nao aparece a opssao de enviar relatorio para maicroçofti!
<geekSapiens> xGrind: meu saco inventa desculpa melhor
<xGrind> geek ; fuck you =)
<geekSapiens> xGrind: fuck sua ignorancia... na boa, noob é tu
<c_c> porque o ubuntu nao roda cau of duti??? {º,_,º}
<EduardeCalibal> Não roda?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Essa acho que se enganou, acho que roda.
<c_c> mim ajudem eu degitei apt-get install directx mas nao apareceu nada! {º,_,º}
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo9yoHXVtME
<vitorlobo> isso q é musica fiota
<xGrind> pq sempre aparece uns idiotas no canal?
<xGrind> foda kk
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia, aquelas músicas que falou, li comentários dizendo que são músicas para formaturas e eventos.
<geekSapiens> vitorlobo: angra? só falta vc curtir final fantasy rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Achei a contagem deles de 35 músicas, no total.
<vitorlobo> escute essa musica
<EduardeCalibal> Em redes P2P.
<vitorlobo> essa do angra é sensasional
<EduardeCalibal> Angra é massa.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<c_c> Patricia|away ola! gostaria de saber onde abaixo o cereal do ubuntu studio obrigado! *.*
<EduardeCalibal> Nossa, sucrilhos...
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo conheço essas musicas a tempos, ja passei do tempo de gostar delas :)
<geekSapiens> xGrind: não sei cara... pq vc não vai dar uma voltinha pra diminuir a quantidade de idiotas no canal?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK.
<Patricia|away> c_c da cabeça da sua mae
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  ah é...vc é bem velha me esqueci
<vitorlobo> =]
<maraujo_3> estranho meu mouse ta dando ums lags
<maraujo_3> achei era pq tava com o pen
<c_c> {ºº}""
<maraujo_3> alguma coisa nas usbs
<maraujo_3> mas nao
<maraujo_3> primeira vez q vejo o xfce bugar
<Patricia|away> c_c nada para fazer, vai ler um livro vai :)
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui ativo aqueles mostradores de uso do sistema, para ver quando é alguém drenando tudo ou quando é tilt mesmo...
<c_c> o meu pece xp hd 2gb memoria 80gb roda o linucs?? {º,_,º}
<xGrind> geekAuei; de nvo caraio?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...  Não tinha lido a frade.  oO
<Patricia|away> c_c sai fora
<geekAuei> xGrind: só acho patético a forma que vc fala como se fosse superior e não passar de um noob
<Monarquista> c_c: comete suicidio e quando chegar no inferno, pede pra quem tá lá lhe natar de novo só pra vc ter certeza de que está morte de verdade e definitivamente...
<Patricia|away> c_c #vivaolinux ou #freenode la eles amam isso eu ja lhe disse
 * geekAuei foi-se
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem superiores por aqui, apenas um monte de gente com um interesse comum.  Quanto mais rápido macetearem isso melhor.
<xGrind> geekAuei; nao tenho paciencia com cara q vem aki so' pra encher o saco. ninguem aki é pago pra dar suporte, somos todos voluntarios. agora vem um otario e fica com graça
<c_c> mim ajudem! eu tentei estalar o essiqeele cervi no ubuntu e nao rodou! *.*
<geekAuei> xGrind: ele não está te obrigando a ler suas mensagens... outra prova de que vc é noob, te apresento o comando /ignore
<Trovic> isso nao é bot nao
<EduardeCalibal> Fora o c_c, acho que ele não tem nada em comum com ninguém no canal...
<xGrind> kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Da última vez que falei com ele, ele respondeu...
<xGrind> geekAuei; me ensinando comandos de IRC?
<EduardeCalibal> Logo...
<c_c> qual o telefone 0800 da canonical?? {º,_,º}
<geekAuei> xGrind: "sistema de criptografia ruim"? na boa... isso foi sensacionalmente patético... agora posso ir?
<EduardeCalibal> Ia te dizer um 0800 de tele-sexo mas duvido que isso exista.  :D
<xGrind> geekAuei; ta nessa ainda?
<c_c> geekAuei mim ajudem! nao axei a opssao bitlocker do ubuntu! *.*
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NsWPJAWBs agora chora ai
<vitorlobo> geekAuei: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NsWPJAWBs
<vitorlobo> =D
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo chorar? nao mais, o que queres?
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  q ouça =]
<Patricia|away> net lenta
<Patricia|away> to tentando enviar uma para vc ver mas tah em 56%
<c_c> se eu estalar o ubuntu terei que estalar os draivis da placa mae? {º,_,º}
<Patricia|away> c_c sim todos
<c_c> {º,_,º}""
<Patricia|away> pega o cd executa o worn e estrala na sua testa
<c_c> ola! o cede do office nao estala! sera virus obrigado? *.*
<Patricia|away> c_c é virus sim, voce pega sua mao, da uma facada nela que todos os virus vao sumir
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-20
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo, http://uploaddearquivos.com.br/download/06-Entre-vos-nouviaux-maries-le-Grant-Asteria.mp3
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  n creio q vc ouve isso
<vitorlobo> o.O
<licensed> eu fico só rindo vei dasuhdasuhdasuhdsa
<licensed> troll seboso
<maraujo_3> licensed, total
<Patricia|away> kkkkkkkkkkkk ai brincou
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo to baixando 8.5gb :D
<Patricia|away> mais e mais
<Patricia|away> :D
<Patricia|away> onde tem site para comprar musicas?
<vitorlobo> a patricia
<licensed> c_c, conseguiu estalar o cd do ofece?
<Patricia|away> licensed ola :D
<vitorlobo> n zoa
<licensed> Patricia|away, oieee =***
<vitorlobo> mtu fraquinha a musica q vc mandou
<vitorlobo> af
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo bem tah achando que estou brincando, etao ache o que quiser :)
<vitorlobo> vc baixa por baixar ne
<vitorlobo> juntar trambolho na maquina
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  o.O exatamente nunca achei o que as outras pessoas quizessem
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo logicamente q nao
<Patricia|away> eu baixo pq eu prefiro musicas assim
<Patricia|away> consegue compreender ou esta complicado?
<vitorlobo> desenha preu entender
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhYT-7bzHis  difudê
<xGrind> Patricia|away; prefere musicas como?
<vitorlobo> ela curte musica poin poin bolinha pulando
<Patricia|away> xGrind, http://uploaddearquivos.com.br/download/06-Entre-vos-nouviaux-maries-le-Grant-Asteria.mp3
<vitorlobo> oOoOoOoOO classica
<maraujo_3> salve geral
<maraujo_3> de saida aqui
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<astdarkness> Patricia|away: eu te vendo as músics, rsrsrs
<stellarium> Hi guys
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhYT-7bzHis
<vitorlobo> vamo tomar uma brejae
<vitorlobo> uahahuuhaa
<Patricia|away> astdarkness tem quantas?
<EduardeCalibal> Vitorlobo, essa sua descrição das músicas que a Patricia prefere esta tão complexa que vou abrir um projeto de pesquisa para tentar entender o que isso quer dizer...
<vitorlobo> demais
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que consigo entender em uns 6 meses...
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhauahahua
<Patricia|away> astdarkness, de quem?
<astdarkness> Patricia|away: tava brincando menina. :-D
<Patricia|away> :P
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: ela ta stressadinha hj
<vitorlobo> liga n
<Patricia|away> astdarkness, de Beethoven nao consigo achar nadinha :s
<Patricia|away> ai que garoto besta aff
<vitorlobo> -.- pare com isso patricia
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: vlw, não vou ligar
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo, para vc http://twixar.com/YZ2H8
<astdarkness> Patricia|away: não encontrou nenhum lugar pra baixar?
<Patricia|away> astdarkness, nao
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  paré vá n temos nada haver com teu stress pessoal =\
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor para mp3 ou ogg é rede p2p.  Sem dúvida.
<Patricia|away> EduardeCalibal, p2p o provedor bloqueia aki :S
<EduardeCalibal> Bloqueia ou fica como conexão suja?
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que sei não tem como bloquear por causa da codificação que os novos programas fazem.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo o amule.
<Patricia|away> bloqueia as portas mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Li algo sobre isso, mas pode remanejar ele para a 80 se quiser.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou 21
<EduardeCalibal> Ou outra qualquer de uso comum.
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  é vc quem ta dando o coisse?
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo, nao e vc se dando
<astdarkness> Patricia|away: tem algum disco especifico??
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  meio impossivel mas blz ^^
<Patricia|away> astdarkness pois é complicado, pq nomes é muito complicado de achar :S
<Patricia|away> eu pedi para a tia q mora em sp comprar tudo que achar para mim :P :D
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo, teste do coração, fique com as duas mao para cima, conte ate 1000 rapidamente, e depois diga se esta cansado, se estiver procure um medico
<EduardeCalibal> 1,2...  Cansado... 3,4,5...  Soninho...  Vontade de visitar o João pestana.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  prefiro ser gentil contigo pra evitar patada desnecessária =]
<vitorlobo> Patricia|away:  deixe de bestagem viu?
<astdarkness> Patricia|away: em um site diz que  ele fez 4 discos
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo agora sim, falo com vc normalmente :)
<Patricia|away> vitorlobo obrigada :0
<Patricia|away> :)
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia|away> astdarkness, mmm
<Patricia|away> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/download/128/ludwig-van-beethoven-2a-sinfonia/
<Patricia|away> Ludwig van Beethoven - 2ª Sinfonia
<Patricia|away> :D
<geekAuei> Patricia|away: a 9ª é a melhor
<Patricia|away> :)
<astdarkness> vou add  no favoritos XD
<geekSapiens> astdarkness: pega a 9ª cara...
<geekSapiens> 2ª é sem graça
<astdarkness> vlw pela dica geekSapiens
<geekSapiens> disponha ^^
<licensed> cade o c_c
<licensed> preciso rir =(
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele já gastou a cota dele hoje.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar por que nas mensagens do dmesg aparecem alguns "-- MARK --"
<EduardeCalibal> Notei vários nos meus logos
<EduardeCalibal> logs
<EduardeCalibal> Parece uma coisa que um programador faria para marcar algo...
<EduardeCalibal> É complicado procurar na internet sobre -- mark -- por que os motores de busca ignorar os traços...  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> ignoram.
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> desculpe
<Patricia> a net caiu
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, eu nao sei nao
<EduardeCalibal> Já me informaram que é para marcar o tempo que passou sem eventos...
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas sinalização de vida do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> astdarkness, ja ouviu alguma dessas "bezdin ensemble" "briddes roune" "cancoiner" "cary chow" "Edward martin" "elizabeth wolf" "eric zivian" etc
<astdarkness> :-(
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: show  o video
<94SAAC6NZ> boa noite...
<94SAAC6NZ> joguei a toalha com esta bosta de pidgin
<Romil> nossa, ainda usam pidgin?
<94SAAC6NZ> to vendo que nao vou poder ter linux porque linux nao usa nada compativel com msn!!!!
<astdarkness> 94SAAC6NZ: nada disso rpz
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6LX_f-Rk8Q&feature=channel
<vitorlobo> muito legal
<Romil> que tenha todas funçoes do msn nao vai achar mesmo, mas compativel tem muitos
<astdarkness> tem o empathy, kopete, amsn, kmess, ........
<Romil> amsn, emesene, mercury, kmess
<Patricia> jxajro é triste mesmo
<Patricia> mas depois de um tempo vc aprende a nao gostar de msn, e começa a usar bitlbee
<Patricia> pior ainda, minha tia fez o trabalho de portuga para mim, e vou imprimir, e cade q o openoffice abre o arquivo :O
<gbs> o.O
<gbs> tá em q formato?
<Patricia> gbs doc
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> abre so as imgs
<Patricia> os texto nao abre
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> boa noite!
<Patricia> bem eu simplesmente nao ligo tanto, boot vm, print pronto :D
<Patricia> EngSkeeter boa noite
<EngSkeeter> Alguem aqui ja visitou o susestudio?
<Monarquista1> EngSkeeter: Boa noite irmão, como foi o casorio...?! ^^
<EngSkeeter> Ow Monarquista1 foi muito bom
<EngSkeeter> meu irmao mais velho casou-se so resta eu livre na familia kkkk
<Monarquista1> que lindeza, show! \o/
<EngSkeeter> maior pressao
<Monarquista1> RSRSRSRSRS
<Monarquista1> logo, logo isso muda! ^^
<EngSkeeter> nuuuussa
<EngSkeeter> olha isso Monarquista1
<Monarquista1> EngSkeeter: ?
<EngSkeeter> http://susestudio.com
<EngSkeeter> eu to criando minha propria versao do suse com os aplicativos que quero
<EngSkeeter> qualquer um pode fazer o mesmo
<Monarquista1> ah, já li sobre o suse estudio, pra quem tem banda é uma ótima solução mesmo! :d
<94SAAC6NZ> desculpem a demora....
<94SAAC6NZ> fui tomar banho
<94SAAC6NZ> mesmo precisando tc urgente com um amigo...e com vcs
<94SAAC6NZ> acabei usando o www.meebo.com
<Monarquista1> quem demorou emsmo...?!
<marcos> send recover my password
<Monarquista1> *mesmo...?!
<Monarquista1> 94SAAC6NZ: quem sois...?!
<EngSkeeter> kkkk banda eh
<Monarquista1> EngSkeeter: do Suse eu só não gosto é da cor padrão, os outros aspectos são show! :D Estou pesando seriamente eu usar ela ano que vem... :)
<EngSkeeter> cor, eu to colocando a foto do meu sobrinho como bootsplash e tudo mais]
<EngSkeeter> da pra configurar tudo
<Monarquista1> UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHS
<Monarquista1> cara, mas vc não disse que só usaria ano que vem...?! (11.4)
<EngSkeeter> nao resisti e vou testar o meego
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<EngSkeeter> so no net
<94SAAC6NZ> perdão...onde eu pego algo que substitua o aMSN e pidgin? e que possa gravar as conversas pelo menos???
<Patricia> 94SAAC6NZ emesene
<94SAAC6NZ> emesene?? esse mesmo?
<EngSkeeter> RT Patricia 94SAAC6NZ emesene
<94SAAC6NZ> nem o epifani tá funcionando direito
<Patricia> 94SAAC6NZ sudo apt-get install emesene
<EngSkeeter> Monarquista1, qual aquele canal que me passastes antes? #unixbr???
<astdarkness> Monarquista1: pensa não, usei logo
<Monarquista1> ##unixBR
<Monarquista1> astdarkness: ?
<astdarkness> o opensuse rpz
<94SAAC6NZ> hmmm
<94SAAC6NZ> apt get install emesene
<94SAAC6NZ> eu tenho o aMSN é diferente?
<Monarquista1> 94SAAC6NZ: quem é vc e o que vc tá tentando ai rapaz...!?
<94SAAC6NZ> quem sou eu? jairo
<94SAAC6NZ> o pidgin ora funciona ora nao funciona
<94SAAC6NZ> o aMSN não funciona direito
<94SAAC6NZ> queria saber algo que os substituisse
<Patricia> jesuis
<94SAAC6NZ> infelismente tenho que ter algo compativel com o popular msn.
<Patricia> jxajro emesene
<vitorlobo> aMsn é uma bosta
<vitorlobo> emesene é bem melhor
<EngSkeeter> emesene
<94SAAC6NZ> hmmm vou pesquisar.
<Monarquista1> 94SAAC6NZ: vou lhe dar o concerto do Pidgin...
<94SAAC6NZ> concerto do pidgin?
<Monarquista1> momento...
<94SAAC6NZ> perai...meu nome sumiu...
<94SAAC6NZ> vou sair e volto de novo
<Monarquista1> 94SAAC6NZ: só fazer isso que fica 100% man... http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<vitorlobo> usa essa porra e deixe de mimimi rapaiz
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Monarquista1> o meu tava ruim e mandei essa dica e to tc com vc dele (Pidgin)! :D
<EngSkeeter> como usa irc no pidgin?
<EngSkeeter> eh melhor que xchat
<jxajro> gente do céu...este linux tá o samba do criolo doido de novo! nao duvido que eu perca outra vez o que tenho
<EngSkeeter> ?
<jxajro> Unable to validate certificate
<jxajro> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<jxajro> o que é esse omega contatcts?
<Stylles> Hi Mans;
<jxajro> nao sei o que fazer mais pelo amor de deus....to usando o www.meebo. com porq ainda dá...;(
<Patricia> jxajro, EMESENE
<Patricia> jxajro, EMESENE
<Monarquista1> jxajro: Pidgin...?!
<Patricia> jxajro, EMESENE
<Patricia> jxajro, EMESENE
<jxajro> toda vez que tento usar algo do linux e começa a dar essa pauleira comeco a ter vontade de choraR
<jxajro> ok...vou correr atras dĩsso
<Patricia> ¬¬
<gbs> jxajro, EMESENE
<Monarquista1> jxajro: estou tc com vc do Pidgin depois de ter mandado está dica aqui ó... http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<jxajro> viou desinstalar tudo aqui
<gbs> toda vez que tento usar algo do linux e começa a dar pauleira começo a ter vontade de chorar -- de alegria *_*
<Monarquista1> jxajro: funfando perfect! :D
<jxajro> só vc fica alegre gbs
<gbs> adoro novos problemas pra resolver
<gbs> e entender porque eles acontecem *_*
<Monarquista1> alinef: Good night for you gostosa! :D
<alinef> Monarquista1, cuma o.O?
<Monarquista1> \o/
<jxajro> ok..o tal pecan tá instalado..e agora?
<Monarquista1> jxajro: tá tudo explicadinho ai man!
<Monarquista1> sem erros!
<Monarquista1> ;)
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> ok
<Monarquista1> vc não deve mais usar a opção MS e sim WLM! Tendeu...!? jxajro
<Monarquista1> msn não, wlm sim!
<Patricia> marcos volta la e espera :S
<jxajro> como faco isso Monarquista? E depois de instalado, mudar o protocolo de conexão nas configurações do Pidgin para WLM.
<jxajro> protocolo de que?
<Monarquista1> que isso man...
<Monarquista1> calma easy..
<Monarquista1> não tem dificuldade não...
<Monarquista1> apaga a sua conta e refaz do 0 tendeu...?!
<Monarquista1> vai em adicionar e ecolha WLM!
<Monarquista1> ai é só seguir i procedimento padrão, of course...!?
<Monarquista1> very, very easy man! :D
<jxajro> hmmm adicionar wlm?
<jxajro> vou ver
<jxajro> nao to achando nenhum wlm:(
<jxajro> jah deletei o pidgin do pc
<Monarquista1> que isso man..
<Monarquista1> depois que vc instala ele tá lá...
<Monarquista1> :|
<Monarquista1> eu fiz hoje de tarde e to falando dele com vc agora...
<jxajro> to instlando o emesenew
<Monarquista1> to usando ele pra Im e pra IRC ao mesmo tempo! :D
<Monarquista1> sem problemas!
<Monarquista1> perfect!
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, esta ai?
<jxajro> parece mais bonito mesmo
<jxajro> mas será que grava as conversas?
<Monarquista1> astdarkness: só uso o Opensuse se for possivel fazer isso aqui pra atualizar o meu pc pois preciso fundamentalmente disso pra atualizar-lo... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet/                                 http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet/?pagina=2
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, de passagem
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim
<Monarquista1> jxajro: com certeza é, mas muito limitado se comprado ao faz tudo do Pidgin!
<Patricia> diga uma coisa rapidao por favor
<Monarquista1> *comparado...
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, questao de offtopic ate onde pode?
<jxajro> diga patricia
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, no canal de offtopic a toda hora, aqui não deveria...
<jxajro> mais limitado que o pidgin?
<jxajro> xiii
<jxajro> o pidgin já é limitado
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, obrigada erra para uma pessoa :)
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, apenas ubuntu certo?
<Patricia> aki
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, Ubuntu, suporte e tals
<Patricia> obrigada
<jxajro> mas gente...nao tem jeito mais de usar o pidgin mesmo?
<jxajro> eu usava e até que ele tava funcionando bem.
<Monarquista1> jxajro: como não se to usanod ele agora man...!?
<Monarquista1> :S
<Monarquista1> *usando...
<Stylles> configure: error: gssapi.h not found
<jxajro> então vc é algum milagreiro..Monarquista...porq aqui ele nao quer funcionar
<jxajro> E depois de instalado, mudar o protocolo de conexão nas configurações do Pidgin para WLM.
<jxajro> ops...
<jxajro> mensgem errada desculpe
<jxajro> vou tentar instalar ele de novo
<jxajro> como vc fez pra eliminar este mensagem Monarquista??? Unable to validate certificate
<jxajro> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<jxajro> nao aguento mais ler isso, cara!
<jxajro> só aparece ela e nada mais!|
<Andre_Gondim> jxajro, só uma pergunta, desculpa ser chato, mas tu já tentou por essa mensagem no Google? eu vi ontem umas 10 sites com a solução disso
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> nao está sendo chato Andre! Por favor
<jxajro> só achei que a solucao seria mais facil..:(
<Monarquista1> jxajro: foi oq ue eu fiz de tarde e to conectado desde então... http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<maraujo_3> noite
<jxajro> o que acho está tudo em ingles....meu ingles tá pessimo
<jxajro> Opa..Monarquista
<jxajro> se vc fez e deu certo vou fazer tb
<Patricia> http://translate.google.com.br
<Monarquista1> Andre_Gondim: o meu enconde do pidgin tá alcum problema, pois ele de vez em quando muda alguma letras em "?", Sabe de alguma ajuda pra resolver...?! Já tentei o google mas só vi alguma coisa em ingles e não sei nada de ingles...
<jxajro> monarquista! só quero saber o que é isto: E depois de instalado, mudar o protocolo de conexão nas configurações do Pidgin para WLM.
<Patricia> to usando agorinha para ajudar a redefinir a senha d eum nick :P
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista1, já vejo isso
<Monarquista1> jxajro: http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html em br man e nem é desse ano, funcionou comigo, to conectado desde 17:45 da tarde! :D
<eduardo> ae Eng
<jxajro> e como eu faco isto Monarquista?: E depois de instalado, mudar o protocolo de conexão nas configurações do Pidgin para WLM.
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: tranquilo
<jxajro> protocolo do que? aonde?
<EngSkeeter> blz eduardo
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Qual a distro que vc esta usando ae
<Monarquista1> eduardo: Boa noite man.
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: ?
<eduardo> Monarquista1: ae monarca
<EngSkeeter> eduardo, ubuntu 101010
<Monarquista1> cara, vai em contas e adicionar e escole wlm e o resto vc já sabe man...
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, noite mano
<jxajro> ah é? só isso? porq vc nao falou isso antes
<jxajro> peraI
<EngSkeeter> maraujo_3, blz?
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, agora sim
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: pq vc nao utilizou o 10.04 Lts?
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, ajeitei o problema com o modo grafico
<EngSkeeter> ja comecei na 1010
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, e de quebra a usb voltou misteriosamente
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, acho q foi alguma atualização
<EngSkeeter> pow blz maraujo_3
<jxajro> aaaah deu certo!
<jxajro> deu certo
<Monarquista1> jxajro: aff man, to lhe falando isso a umas 30 hora... :p
<jxajro> poxa monarca
<Monarquista1> molessinha borw, sem misterio!
<jxajro> sou cartesiano cara
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Eu estou na 10.10 e estava pensando em ir para 10.04, mas nao sei se faco isso
<jxajro> nao cato as coisas assim no ar
<Monarquista1> claro que deiu, se eu fixz e to falando com vc dele po!
<jxajro> sou devagar me desculpe
<Monarquista1> :D
<Monarquista1> \o/
<Monarquista1> que isso, parabéns mano!
<jxajro> 44 anos não é mole :(
<Monarquista1> ^^
<jxajro> mas funcinou
<EngSkeeter> eduardo, eu num conheco
<jxajro> ok..resolveu
<Monarquista1> foi um ṕrazer lhe ajudar, agora vou passar a conta do baco pra vc depositar pra minha caxinha de natal valeu jz???
<EngSkeeter> comecei testar o ubuntu ja na 1010 me parece boa
<Monarquista1> AISJIAJSIAJSIJAIJSAIJS
<EngSkeeter> pq quer retroceder?
<maraujo_3> jxajro, juro q li caucasiano rs
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Estou com medo do processador
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: esquentar de mais
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, to roendo os dedos pela versao 11
<Monarquista1> jxajro: um segredinho, Linux não é winodw$, tem que ter paciência e perseverança brow, nada de se desesperar não, tem que ter ter por aprender!  ;)
<EngSkeeter> hum, meu proc ta quentinho tbm, mas to deixando rolar
<Monarquista1> *tesão...
<EngSkeeter> tem que instalar alguma coisa da acpi, mas eu nao to com coragem pra tentar resolverrsrsrs
<jxajro> valeu gente!
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, tem uma forma de configurar ele
<jxajro> puta monarquista...queria ter tua frieza
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, li sobre isso hoje vou testar e te falo
<jxajro> é que isso dá pau nas horas mais loucas
<EngSkeeter> pow ve ae mano
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, na pior das hipotes. em caso de crise. tu abaixa a frequencia na bios
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: ja volto aee vo tomar cafe
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, melhor rodar com uma potencia menor do que fritar ele
<jxajro> eu cheguei em casa no mó desespero avisando um amigo que logo que chegasse eu conectava o msn
<jxajro> ai esta merlin dá pau...
<jxajro> mas bem..resolvou
<jxajro> resolveu
<jxajro>  o problema é que ele fecha do nada
<EngSkeeter> mas nao ta colando no 100% por isso nao me preocupo
<Monarquista1> jxajro: outra dica, tenha na maquina sempre dois Im diferentes...
<Monarquista1> se um der pau o outro segura de boa!
<EngSkeeter> esquenta mas so as vezes que me assusto
<Monarquista1> jxajro:  eu uso o Emesene e o Pidgin!
<maraujo_3> jxajro, qual mensageiro?
<Monarquista1> e também o Empathy que por preconceito tirei da maquina...
<maraujo_3> Monarquista1, kkkkkkkkk
<EngSkeeter> eu tbm odeio esse empathy
<EngSkeeter> queria remover tudo
<EngSkeeter> assim como o evolution
<Monarquista1> agora vou formatar a maquina e ficar com pelo emnos dois, Emesene e Empathy e se der moel Pidgin também, são meus atacantes fies, so golaço com eles! :D
<maraujo_3> Monarquista1, ta ai ate gostei do evolution, consegui sincornizar agenda e contatos do Gmail
<Monarquista1> não fala mal de mim e cumpre o trabalho direitinho então uso de boa! :D
<EngSkeeter> eu gostava ate ele da um bug e nao me mostrar mais as mensagens
<Monarquista1> vou sair aqui...
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, qual?
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, qual programa?
<EngSkeeter> evolution
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, ja tive um prob assim
<EngSkeeter> poise
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, ele ficava como tivesse desconectado
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, lembro q resolvi so nao lembro como
<EngSkeeter> mas o meu nem mostrava as mensagens baixadas do pop
<maraujo_3> EngSkeeter, sei cumé
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, viu como é o video que lhe mandei...?!
<EngSkeeter> vi sim
<jxajro> depois vejo se instalo os outros que vcs tão sugerindo aqui...por enquanto paro aqui
<jxajro> abraços
<jxajro> e obrigado mais uma vez
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, ele se parece com o xchat, lista de contatos de lado direito e e tal...
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto, muito satisfatório e ainda permite conectar vários protocolos diferentes ao mesmo tempo como só ele pode fazer! :D
<EngSkeeter> poise, eu so uso o msn mesmo
<EngSkeeter> por isso que hj instalei o emesene
<maraujo_3> volto ja
<maraujo_3> indo tomar cafe com emails
<EngSkeeter> minha irma queria conectar no msn dela e o pidgin tava louco
<EngSkeeter> nem testei o irc dele
<EngSkeeter> mas to satisfeito com o xchat
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, então é isso man...! :D
<EngSkeeter> nussa meu download termina em 14h
<EngSkeeter> mas amanha tenho que viajar as 9h
<Patricia> Qual é a única coisa que uma onda pode transportar?
<EngSkeeter> o pior eh que nen sei se tem continuaçao o down
<EngSkeeter> energia!!!
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> professores sao bobos aff
<EngSkeeter> kkkkk
<EngSkeeter> surfistas tbm
<Patricia> no segundo ano eles passaram um trabalho e achei ele agora todo aki
<Patricia> srsrsr
<EngSkeeter> sao transportados
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<Patricia> nem para mudar algumas coisass
<EngSkeeter> tssss
<Patricia> quero ir para escola mais nao
<EngSkeeter> graças ao bom
<EngSkeeter> Deus que nao faço mais isso
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs
<Patricia> se eles usam google para ensinar
<Patricia> eu uso o mesmo para aprender e fico em casa :D bom isso é bom
<EngSkeeter> bons tempos em que se tinha que folear livros pra aprender
<EngSkeeter> folhear
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, to fazendo um down de 580mb pelo firefox, eu nao sei se suporta continuaçao.
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, não me leva mal não, mas só duas pessoas tem poder de ensinar alguem, a 1ª é DEUS e a segunda são suas criaturas... Tudo o mais não ensina nada se esses dois agentes não estiverem por traz do processo... ;)
<EngSkeeter> se eu salvar o arquivo .part me adianta de alguma coisa?
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, do que seria...?!
<Patricia> peregrinator_six mmm
<EngSkeeter> eh a iso do suse que to baixando, aquele do susestudio
<Patricia> eque magina, no segundo ano la na frente eles copia do google
<Patricia> se eles copia é pq nao sabem
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, o google não passe de um buscador burro que não faz nada além de buscar de alguma fonte escrita por um semelhante seu... ;)
<Patricia> :P
<geekSapiens> peregrinator_six: na verdade a google é a besta satanica 666 que vai dominar o mundo o/
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, vc copia e copiará muitas coisas em sua vida e isso faz de vc uma ignorante...?!
<Patricia> escola rede social comprovada :)
<Patricia> peregrinator_six, ignorante nao quem disse isso?
<EngSkeeter> professor de verdade era como o velho daltro, reprovou 45 de 60 alunos na disciplina de claculo I
<peregrinator_six> vc tá falando que os seus professores não sabem por que usam o google...!?
<Patricia> sim
<peregrinator_six> isso não é verdade, vc usa também e sabe muito, o que não quer dizer nada usar ou não usar...
<peregrinator_six> a inteligencia não vem da ferramenta e sim de quem a usa! :D
<peregrinator_six> Romil, \o/
<peregrinator_six> salve, salve patrão!
<Romil> opa
<Patricia> srrssr
<peregrinator_six> só deboa na logoa né...?!
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHUSHA
<Romil> que animação
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: ae ta tudo tranquilo no 10 10 aee
<gbs> Patricia, viu aquele vídeo?
<EngSkeeter> tudin tudin eduardo
<Patricia> gbs uhumm
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: pois entao eu to pensando no que faco
<Patricia> gbs,  e confirmado viu :D
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: se volto ou fico
<marcos> oq  é  gbs?
<EngSkeeter> cara ate agora nada contra o 1010
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: e o seu particionamento como ficou?
<EngSkeeter> no net so uma particao
<EngSkeeter> no desk varias
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<eduardo> EngSkeeter:  net que vc diz note?
<EngSkeeter> netbook
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: quais vc fez no desk?
<EngSkeeter> nao eh muito padrao pq tinha outro sistema e quiz amnter a home antiga
<gbs> Patricia, :=)
<EngSkeeter> pra bkp
<gbs> Patricia, e o manual de C, ta lendo? xP
<EngSkeeter> e sao  dois hds
<Patricia> gbs :) sim
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: sim
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: eu tenho 3 particoes  / swap /home
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, isso tá ficando paranoico tá não man... ?! :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAS
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: cara
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: e q cada um tem uma maneira de lidar com as coisas rsrs
<EngSkeeter> eduardo no desk sao /home /home2 / swap /hd-80gb
<EngSkeeter> kkkkk
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: tipo escutei pessoas no irc aqui dizendo que tem que sempre ser profissional e fazer todas as particoes
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: por enquanto eu nao estou precisando disso mas ja fiz todas particoes
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: dae fico buscando uma explicacao entende
<EngSkeeter> eu criava uma /  /usr /home swap e outras quando dava vontade
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: tipo o morimoto quando estava mais presente demonstrava que somente 3 particoes seriam o ideal
<gbs> Patricia, meu wine no ubuntu 10.10 não dá som nos jogos, sabe de algo sobre isso?
<gbs> digo, não dá som em nada.
<Patricia> gbs sim sim, uma vez eu ativei faz tempo, para ver o media player 9 no wine srsrsr
<Patricia> mas nao lembro :S
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, cada um é cada um como vc mesmo acabou de dizer, se ficar tentando isso pelos outros nunca vai chegar a um consenso...
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: para que vc usava /usr /var /tmp ?
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: concordo
<peregrinator_six> eduardo, pra mim 40 gigas é super suficinete pra mim usar GIMP e o basico e até tirar onda tentando o Blander (<------------ é assim que se escreve mesmo...?!) xP
<EngSkeeter> era antigamente, tinha mania de seguranca, achava que podeia controlar mais facilmente as permissoes de arquivos de transicao e temporarios em particoes separadas
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: Outra pergunta em quanto esta o seu processador nesse momento?
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: e pq vc nao utiliza mais como era antigamente?
<EngSkeeter> cpu 35%
<EngSkeeter> usava gentoo e tinha tudo muuuuuuito minuciosamente controlado no meu pc
<EngSkeeter> parei com isso =P
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: qual o seu processador?
<EngSkeeter> hj em dia tenho preguiça kkk
<EngSkeeter> aton n270
<EngSkeeter> Acer Aspire One
<eduardo> o meu esta em 42 %
<eduardo> vo ligar um ventilador usb nele
<EngSkeeter> to usando so o firefox o  xchat
<EngSkeeter> ta muito quent?
<eduardo> mais ou menos
<eduardo> muito muito nao
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, obrigado pela ajuda com o enconde do Pidgin man...
<EngSkeeter> olha o suse com o pedrinho http://susestudio.com/appliance/edit/286569#/
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, babando como se fosse o pai da criança! :D
<EngSkeeter> kkkkk
<EngSkeeter> poise
<EngSkeeter> agora o suse ficou mais bonito
<eduardo> Alguem sabe o motivo do Mark optar pelo Debian para desenvolver o Ubuntu e nao o slackware?
<peregrinator_six> sim, porque ele quiz responde a sua pergunta...?!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: Nao euahuaeha
<peregrinator_six> então pergunta pra ele... :P
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAUHSUA
<EngSkeeter> se quer alguem que comecou do slack tem o suse
<eduardo> peregrinator_six: Complicado ele deve ser que nem o maddog utiliza somente email e nao celular rsrs
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, só pde ver quem tem conta safado... :p
<EngSkeeter> a eh
<EngSkeeter> tssss
<EngSkeeter> mas loga com a do google
<eduardo> por enquanto o Ubuntu atende todas as minhas necessidades
<EngSkeeter> eduardo kkkk
<peregrinator_six> não tenho, não useo email da google não...
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, Still need an account?
<peregrinator_six> We're adding capacity to SUSE Studio and SUSE Gallery as fast as we can. Sign up now to get in line and receive your invitation as soon as possible.
<eduardo> quando ele nao atender mais o que eu acho meio improvavel eu irei para o slackware que na verdade ja o estou estudando
<EngSkeeter> vou mandar so uma screen peregrinator_six
<licensed> ow, se eu pego um openoffice da vida, e modifico ele, eu posso vender?
<EngSkeeter> se for sob gpl acho que pode
<eduardo> licensed: Nao vejo motivo para fazer isso licensed
<g4scan> gpl = pode modificar o codigo porem mante-lo aberto apra modificações
<g4scan> sempre divulgar o codigo
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/index/332Captura_de_tela-1.png
<licensed> g4scan, mas manter aberto nao significa dar de graca, posso vender? mesmo que aberto?
<eduardo> licensed: Utilize Libre Office
<licensed> eduardo, nao to falando de ver motivos, nem de usar x ou y amigo, preciso saber se eu posso
<licensed> eduardo, é pra questoes academicas somente, nao se preocupe
<g4scan> sim licensed
<eduardo> licensed: Acredito que tudo e possivel
<gbs> Patricia, resolvi o som, no winecfg \o\
<Patricia> gbs ^^
<geekSapiens> licensed: só q como é aberto... qualquer um vai poder compilar sem te pagar nenhum centavo :)
<licensed> entendi
<eduardo> licensed: É bom verificar as licencas COmo GPL GPLv2 GPLv3
<licensed> geekSapiens, eu tenho que liberar o codigo de graca?
<licensed> ou posso vender o codigo
<EngSkeeter> mesmo se ninguem comprar vc pode vender rsrs
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: kk
<peregrinator_six> licensed, pode vender sim...
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: IA vc viu na universidade?
<geekSapiens> licensed: num sei... o xchat pra windows é pago... mas qualquer um pode pegar o código e compilar
<EngSkeeter> o filme?
<licensed> geekSapiens, ele é pago, mas o codigo fonte é gratuito?
<eduardo> EngSkeeter: a cadeira
<geekSapiens> licensed: sim, o codigo fonte é gratis
<licensed> entendi
<EngSkeeter> kkkk nao eduardo, seu eng de minas
<licensed> entao brigado ai voces =D
<peregrinator_six> licensed, a unica coisa que vc não pode é feichar o programa em patentes e não deixar o nucleo ser alcançado e mexido, mas vender pode!
<EngSkeeter> pensei no filme
<eduardo> licensed: as ordens
<licensed> peregrinator_six, qual a diferenca? eu posso so liberar o fonte, se alguem me pagar?
<licensed> ou tenho que liberar o fonte de graca
<peregrinator_six> licensed, mas o openoffice não é mais livre, duvido que eles deixem vc fazer iso, se ainda deixa se apressa pois isso logo vai acabar...
<licensed> peregrinator_six, acho que peguei um mal exemplo.. entao tome qualquer outro sl como exemplo
<eduardo> licensed: qual o curso que vc faz?
<EngSkeeter> acho que isso que muda nas versoes da gpl
<licensed> eduardo, ciencia da computacao
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, show man!
<EngSkeeter> muito pertinente a pergunta licensed, mas acho que pode sim
<licensed> EngSkeeter, mas as liberdades do SL nao sao as mesmas pra qualquer licenca?
<peregrinator_six> licensed, vou lhe dar um exemplo pratico...
<licensed> estou falando das liberdades, e nao de licencas entende?
<EngSkeeter> a ta
<EngSkeeter> tem uma outra licença que trata disso so nao me lembro qual :P
<eduardo> licensed: Vc ja teve IA?
<EngSkeeter> gostou peregrinator_six
<licensed> eduardo, nada, to no 1o semestre
<EngSkeeter> ?
<eduardo> licensed: ok
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, com toda certeza meu caro, coisa linda do PAPAI do céu! :D
<peregrinator_six> DIVINO!
<peregrinator_six> auhsuahshuashu
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, sou fan daquele calango do suse, mas acho assim bem melhor tbm rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> eu também acho, não tem obra de arte que seja melhor! ^^
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<EngSkeeter> IIIISSSO AAAEEEEE
<EngSkeeter> num tem outro assunto aqui em casa kkkk
<peregrinator_six> olha isso aqui... http://www.debian.org/CD/vendors/ tá vendo lá no brasil o nome http://www.distribuicoeslinux.com.br/index.php?/Em-DVD/Debian.html ??? Apesar de estar na lista de distribuidores vc deve ter percebido que eles vendem os Linux, mesmo assim não tem nenhum problema com isso...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, le ai o que mandei
<EngSkeeter> poise, na linux mall eles vendem cds e dvds de distro livres
<EngSkeeter> eles nao alteram nada
<EngSkeeter> mas vc compra se quiser
<peregrinator_six> por que eles não blindam o nucleo atarves d epatentes restritivas, esse é o mote, tendeu...?!
<peregrinator_six> *atraves...
<EngSkeeter> a versao enterprise de algumas distros tbm funciona assim
<EngSkeeter> vc compra e faz o que quer
<EngSkeeter> se alguem te der de graça eh seu
<EngSkeeter> se vc compliar a partir dos fonte tbm
<EngSkeeter> assim aconteceu com a red hat
<peregrinator_six> a questão não é vender e sim não feichar o codigo e não ṕermitir que outros usem ele livremente...
<EngSkeeter> equizatamente
<EngSkeeter> as versoes sao enterprise mas livres
<peregrinator_six> eu posso alterar o Ubuntu todo, mas não posso usa-lo com o nome de ubuntu, pois o nome da marca é patentiada, apesar dela ser uma palavra que seja anterior ao software...
<EngSkeeter> marcas sao outros contos
<EngSkeeter> nao sao gpl rsrsr
<peregrinator_six> isso ai...
<EngSkeeter> opa,, mas no suse estudio posso usar a marca do suse
<EngSkeeter> eles deixam eu vender tbm?
<marcos> feliz  natal pessoal!
<maraujo_3> Oo
<geekSapiens> marcos: foda-se
<peregrinator_six> mas o nome ubuntu é tão popular como o nome de um fruto, mas como ele usou 1º pra identificar um software e protegeu por licença, eu so posso usa-lo com autorização do dono...
<maraujo_3> ho ho ho ho
<geekSapiens> peregrinator_six: nada a ver
<marcos> geeksapiens:  foda-se  vc
<geekSapiens> marcos: bora os dois então
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> já chega dando HEAD SHOT MANO...
<peregrinator_six> a queima roupa...?! 0o
<marcos> o  cara  nao  curte  o  espirito natalino
<geekSapiens> marcos: meu ovo curte, vai brincar com ele
<peregrinator_six> será que ele tem algum espirito...?! 0o
<maraujo_3> boa noite a todos
<EngSkeeter> pow aman ha viajo pra belem, EXPOSIBRAM AMAZONIA,
<maraujo_3> inte qdo der
<EngSkeeter> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> maraujo_3, bom dia sem noção... :P
<marcos> geeksapiens: vc ta  extressado  vai pesca
<geekSapiens> marcos: ja pesquei tua mãe ontem
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<YuriBokaleff9y51>  oi
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, good night man!
<marcos> geeksapiens:  vc  nao  curte o natal nao é?
<Guevara> e ai peregrinator_six, td bem?
<YuriBokaleff9y51>  blz man
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, bom dia aliás!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Guevara> é
<geekSapiens> marcos: ja disse, meu ovo curte, vai brincar com ele :)
<Guevara> ta tarde
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, tudo é muita coisa, mas o suficiente sim, graças a DEUS! E com vc e família man...?!
<Guevara> td certo, graças ao pai
<marcos> geeksapiens: ser  desse  jeito  pra que  ,  que  vc  ganha  sendo assim
<peregrinator_six> lindo de se ver! :D
<geekSapiens> marcos: sua maezinha nua na minha cama latindo
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, conta as novas ai da guerrilha patente vs liberdade! :P
<Guevara> bom...novas ate tenho
<Guevara> Julian Assange esta para ser preso a mando dos banqueiros, ele ta atrapalhando os planos deles
<Guevara> fala renebarbosa
<Guevara> o fbi conversou com o google e facebook, querem acesso ilimitado aos dados dos usuarios
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, é o home tem novidade mesmo ai...  ^^
<marcos> geeksapiens:  vc  é  psicopata
<peregrinator_six> 0o eita!
<renebarbosa> Guevara, e aee
<Guevara> =)
<peregrinator_six> renebarbosa, bom dia man!
<geekSapiens> marcos: sua mãe geme outras palavras na cama
<renebarbosa> peregrinator_six, bom dia?
<renebarbosa> ahauhaua
<renebarbosa> Guevara, to afim de testar o fc14
<renebarbosa> :x
<astdarkness> pessoal boa noite
<Guevara> fedorento?
<marcos> vai   olhar  as  pessoa   ao  teu  lado. vc precisa  de amor  no seu  coração
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, bom dia!
<Guevara> meu amigo testou, deu pau no video renebarbosa
<renebarbosa> -x
<peregrinator_six> renebarbosa, mais de 00:00 já, novo ia man! xP
<peregrinator_six> *dia...
<renebarbosa> Guevara, intel?
<renebarbosa> peregrinator_six, haaha de facto
<Guevara> notebook microboard
<renebarbosa> ah
<renebarbosa> Guevara, tá explicado.
<renebarbosa> kkkkkkkkk
<eduardo> Eu so vou ter amor no coracao a hora que o meu processador baixar dos 60 graus no 10 10
<eduardo> rsrs
<Guevara> pois é..
<astdarkness> pessoal bom dia então!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Guevara> ola astdarkness
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, :d
<Guevara> bom dia
<astdarkness> opa Guevara
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness,  se já deu aeula mamada na mamadeira vai dormir em paz moço!
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHASUAHSH
<astdarkness> tu é parente do Tchê??
<peregrinator_six> *AQUELA...
<renebarbosa> Guevara, tá usando awn lucido ai?
<Guevara> to usando o lucido renebarbosa
<astdarkness> hiuhsuahsuhauiauhuhdush peregrinator_six
<astdarkness> vou assistir um filme aqui
<Guevara> ta bem lucido por sinal
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, :D
<astdarkness> A origem em blueray
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, ta bem.... :p
<renebarbosa> hauhaua
<renebarbosa> Guevara, printscreen plis
<renebarbosa> Guevara, o do ElDeablo tá rox
<Guevara> o desgramado desliga em 4 segundos renebarbosa, nao da nem tempo de recolher o suporte do teclado pra dentro da mesinha
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, diz pra o astdarkness do Tche talvez não, mas da checa com certeza né não meu brother...?! :p
<renebarbosa> kk
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUHAUSHAHSUAHSUHAUHSUAHUSUHHS
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Guevara> hehe
<Guevara> o tema é o dust renebarbosa, nada demais
<Guevara> mas se quiser te mostro o print da aplicação que estou fazendo em Java
<Guevara> :P
<renebarbosa> Guevara, manda
<renebarbosa> :D
<Guevara> perai
<renebarbosa> maneiro esse tema dust
<renebarbosa> gostei
<Guevara> renebarbosa: http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6590/imobiliriaindexs3slider.png
<Guevara> ainda nao acabei, falta acertar as divs
<Guevara> so uso o dust mesmo..
<renebarbosa> Guevara, rox
<Guevara> =)
<renebarbosa> Guevara, que player de audio vc usa ai?
<Guevara> nem ouço musica aqui, mas vou de MPLayer mesmo
<astdarkness> Aproveitando que o Guevara falou no Java
<astdarkness> A K19 disponibilizou a apostila de JSF 2.0 para download gratuitamente em seu site. Esta apostila é utilizada no curso de Desenvolvimento Web com JSF2 e JPA2. Todo o material da K19 estará disponível para download em breve.
<astdarkness> http://br-linux.org/2010/java-download-gratis-da-apostila-de-jsf-da-k19/
<Guevara> legal
<astdarkness> lá no link de referência tem 2 apostilas
<Guevara> A Caelum tem umas apostilas bem legais tb
<Guevara> fez curso na K19 astdarkness?
<astdarkness> não, vi essa noticia do BRLinux e queria compartilhar
<Guevara> legal, apostila é sempre bem vinda
<Guevara> ainda mais em jsf q é especificação
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, criança inteligente em...?! :P
<Guevara> embora em prefira outros frameworks
<astdarkness> :)
<astdarkness> Guevara: legal o site man
<Guevara> vlw
<Guevara> =)
<astdarkness> design clean
<Guevara> mas ainda nao terminei, falta bastante
<astdarkness> dá sensação de leveza
<Guevara> é, curto assim, meio wordpress mas clean
<Guevara> detesto sites carregados
<astdarkness> tmb, são 2
<Guevara> to vendo a apostila
<astdarkness> avalia a qualidade dela
<Guevara> ela segue o estilo da caelum
<Guevara> vou nessa
<Guevara> ate +
<astdarkness> banzai tmb
<astdarkness> fuiz
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: :P
<nogh> Patricia: oi
<ermi> boa madrugada para todos
<GPE> bom dia pessoal! alguém sabe como faço para instalar photoshop via wine? só encontro artigos em inglês
<GPE> bom dia gostaria de saber como faço pra instalar photoshop via wine... só encontrei artigos em inglês
<leleobhz> GPE: não querendo ser ironico com voce, mas eu acho que voce deveria aprender ingles primeiro
<virtu> pessoal o módulo de proteção do internet banking do banco real, como faço pra instalar ele no firefox?
<EduardeCalibal> virtu, ele é daqueles que tenta instalar quando entra na página?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, é o Santander agora...  Eles podem ter mudado o que eu conhecia antigamente...
<EduardeCalibal> Testando aqui não vi módulos por instalar.  Mas no página tem o Disque Real que serve para te auxiliar com este tipo de problema.
<GPE> como faço pra anexar uma mensagem para alguem de vcs possam ver  e ajudar a resolver o problema de um programa. Eu sei q tem um site mas não lembro o endereço
<virtu> EduardeCalibal, olha... eu acho que sim... antigamente no windows era assim
<virtu> (ainda acho que é)
<EduardeCalibal> É que as coisas são diferentes entre os sistemas.
<virtu> sim... para algumas transações funciona
<virtu> sem o modulo
<EduardeCalibal> Quando no Windows as máquinas ficam cheias de cavalos-de-troia e os bancos usam essas ferramentas, aqui eu tenho pouca coisa para 3 bancos que acesso.
<virtu> agora nao me recordo se fiz pgtos ou apenas consultei... agora tentei cadastrar um serviço e pediu o módulo
<GPE> a msg vou transcrever ela aki já não consigo por a imagem
<GPE> The file '/media/Meu Disco/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, o que quer saber GPE?
<virtu> EduardeCalibal, eu uso bradesco (sem problemas no ubuntu) e real (que hoje pediu o módulo, porém não foi ao fazer um pgto)
<EduardeCalibal> virtu, liga para o suporte do banco, só eles mesmos para garantirem como o sistema deles esta funcionando no Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> É até ruim arriscar alterar algo sem falar com eles antes.
<virtu> blz... sem stress =)
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> GPE, qual é a sua dúvida?
<EduardeCalibal> Esta dizendo ali que o arquivo pode te por em risco se veio de lugar não confiável.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta tentando executar ele pelo Wine?
<EduardeCalibal> Não vai marcar ele como executável se é o que estava pensando...
<GPE> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Manda abrir ele com o Wine, se tiver certeza que ele esta limpo, embora o Linux não seja passível de vírus facilmente o Wine vai executa-lo como se fosse no Windows, com vírus e tudo...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas os danos ficariam restritos a área de ação do Wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode definir para "abrir com" e adicionar o wine na lista.
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo não fazer isso para evitar acidentes.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor é entrar em um terminal, no mesmo local do seu arquivo e usar wine <nome>
<GPE> e vc pode me ajudar pelo terminal como executar?
<EduardeCalibal> 1) Abre o terminal 2) Vai até a pasta 3) wine Setup.exe
<EduardeCalibal> O passo 2 pode ser feito de onde estiver com o comando cd "/media/Meu Disco"
<GPE> eduardo desculpa
<GPE> mas sou leigo no terminal, como faço pra ir à pasta no terminal, me refiro ao item 2
<EduardeCalibal> Leia minha próxima linha após a linha em questão...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho um guia para você para esses comandos, sempre vai acabar precisando.
<EduardeCalibal> Momento.
<GPE> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso já te ajuda.  http://www.infowester.com/comandoslinux.php
<GPE> ok vou dar uma lida
<GPE> obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFk
<leleobhz> GPE: nao precisa muito disso mais
<leleobhz> o ubuntu executa com o wine os .exe automaticamente
<thiagoss> Bom dia pessoal, estou com um problema para reinstalar o grub no meu notebook. Tenho ele com triplo boot (ubuntu 10.04, vista e osx) e ontem precisei reinstalar o vista e meus problemas começaram. A dificuldade em reinstalar vem do fato de minha partição / está numa lvm encriptada (o /boot está em outra partição nao encriptada).
<thiagoss> Desde ontem que vasculho o google e tento algumas soluções apresentadas. Mas quando rodo o grub-install ele reclama "This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot partition"
<EduardeCalibal> thiagoss, tem o / encriptado mas o /boot não, precisa que o grub reconheça a partição e antes funcionava, é isso?
<thiagoss> EduardeCalibal, o grub nem reinstala. Mas antes tudo funcionava.
<EduardeCalibal> Antes funcionava com o grub ou com o boot do windows?
<Patricia> good morning  Buona giornata  Bonne journée Καλή μέρα 天気の良い日 Goede dag
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<thiagoss> EduardeCalibal, com o grub
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, vou ver se descubro como configurar isso, momento.
<pibarnas> Patricia: guten tag.
<thiagoss> Ele inicialmente abreo refit, dai eu escolho o linux e aparece o grub
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<Patricia> :)
<pibarnas> crimeboy:
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso resolver seu problema.
<EduardeCalibal> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/RaizeSwapCriptografados
<EduardeCalibal> Veja ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei muitos guias mas esse esta simplificado, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> thiagoss, pegou?
<EduardeCalibal> Pessoal vem chegando meio no mesmo horário.  :D
<thiagoss> vou testar, um minuto
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: Bom dia man, conseguiram resolver o meu problem, foi o g4scan quem me ajudou na missão! :) É só colocar isso no Encondings: UTF-8,ISO-8859-15,ISO-8859-1 e tudo se arrima! \o/
<Monarquista> *arruma...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Monarquista> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sofri muito aqui com as codificações logo que migrei, hoje tenho tudo em UTF8, acho.
<Monarquista> o meu sofrimento era realcionado apensas a usar o Pidgin para escrever no canal irc...
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: sabe o que significa man...?!
<EduardeCalibal> manual?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: "requires an invitation"
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa de um convite.
<EduardeCalibal> Canais privativos.  :D
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: tentando entrar num canal e retorna isso...
<Monarquista> beleza man!
<EduardeCalibal> É, alguém vai ter que te convidar para entrar.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: tranquilidade mna, obrigado pelo esclarecimento. :)
<Monarquista> *man...
<crimeboy> pibarnas:
<crimeboy> ;]
<Patricia> crimeboy, posso perguntar uma coisa sobre, drives ambiente grafico e kernel? pergunta simples so para tirar uma duvida
<pibarnas> crimeboy: crime, que tal, de open de novo?
<Patricia> crimeboy, a questao é. o drive é para o kernel, nao para o ambiente, ou seja, um drive que roda no gnome, vai rodar no kde?
<getch> sim
<Patricia> entao
<Patricia> supondo que: tenho um placa onde é uma sis, instalo ela usando o gnome, removo o gnome, instalo o kde, vai rodar normal
<Patricia> exemplo usando sis kkkkkkkkk
<getch> sis é trash
<Patricia> getch, obrigada :)
<EduardeCalibal> O driver roda fora do motor gráfico...  O que pode acontecer é o motor não saber utilizar corretamente o driver.
<getch> mais dependendo do kde como vc usaria uma sis
<EduardeCalibal> Que é minha dúvida quando ao Wayland esse.
<getch> teria que ver se suportaria
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal pois é, mas eai o que fazer? tem ideia?
<getch> as ultimas versões do kde um pouco mais que suas versões anteriores
<Patricia> getch  :)
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, eles vão dar uma volta e dar suporte...  Pode não ficar bom de cara, mas vai melhorar com o tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> No software livre rola muito a seleção natural..
<getch> pouco mais pesadas*
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o pessoal exagera nos recursos no motor gráfico, acho que tinha que ser tudo modular.
<EduardeCalibal> Ia ligando o que queria.
<EduardeCalibal> ...se é que não é assim e eu é que não sei.
<Patricia> é assim
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> liga o que quer ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Recursos.
<EduardeCalibal> Recursos viriam como adições modulares.
<getch> depende pois tem algumas coisa que ainda estão em desenvolvimento e iniciam junto
<Patricia> bem obrigada, vou atras de uma lista,
<EduardeCalibal> E não ao núcleo.  O mesmo que acontece com o kernell com módulos.
<getch> indexador de arquivos por exemplo
<getch> nepomuk
<EduardeCalibal> Não falo do gerenciador de arquivos, apenas do centro de processamento gráfico, claro, tanto o kde quanto o gnome e outros tem vários programas ligados ao projeto.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles estão independentes do motor gráfico, mas não parece.
<EduardeCalibal> No gnome o que me parece pesar mais é o Nautilus.
<EduardeCalibal> Cheguei a testar o Dolphin e já senti diferença.  Mas não sei se o Dolphin faria a gestão da área de trabalho...
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso pesquisas mais sobre isso.
<getch> disse de algo que inicializa junto ao ambiente
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas pode ser substituído.
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: ele não faz. é o plasma, eu acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Então teria que trocar o nautilis por 2 programas?
<EduardeCalibal> nautilus
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: o plasma é como o shell, pelo que entendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou descobrir, mas acho que é do KDE esse guri.
<getch> verificar seria a palavra certa, descoberto ele ja foi rsrssrs..
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, é uma questão de ponto de vista, eu não conheço, quando entrar em contato estarei descobrindo...
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: um conceito que estão implementando no gnome. e o que o mark disse que virá com o unity na próxima versão do ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> É como dizer que descobriram o Brasil sendo que tudo já estava aqui antes.
<getch> então..
<EduardeCalibal> Sou mais dizer que invadiram o Brasil...  E mataram os brasileiros e depois fizeram escravos e depois abandonaram os revoltosos...  Até parece a recente história do Iraque.
<EduardeCalibal> História é uma coisa muito confusa, se pensar bem.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou pesquisas sobre o Unity e o Plasma então...
<eduardo> EduardeCalibal: getch Quem esta usando ubuntu 10.10?
<EduardeCalibal> Dentro do kdebase tem o pacote kde-plasma-desktop...
<EduardeCalibal> Uso Debian aqui.
<getch> uso gentoo
<EduardeCalibal> Meio Debian, meio outra coisa.
<eduardo> Testaram o 10.10?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que já estou por 30% Debian por essas horas.
<Patricia> confirmado
<getch> eduardo sim
<Patricia> "it's very difficult, it does not really depend on the hardware, but more on the driver/kernel/Xorg combination"
<eduardo> getch: Iria para o 10.10 ou ficaria no LTS?
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre oque Patricia?
<EduardeCalibal> Há, sobre o driver.
<EduardeCalibal> Obviamente...
<Patricia> "kwin now has code to better detect what hardware is supported"
<Patricia> isso é bom :)
<pibarnas> o kwin é excelente.
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk vao criar uma lista
<Patricia> nossa legal
<pibarnas> incorporou muitos conceitos do pekwm, por exemplo, como windows grouping.
<eduardo> Andre_Gondim: Qual o risco de usa o 10.10?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tentar separar a área de trabalho do gnome é como recodificar o programa...  Acho que não é viável substituir o nautilus do gerenciador da área de trabalho...  Assim como não deve ser retirar o plasma do kde.
<pibarnas> uma coisa que eu sempre quis que o gnome mudasse... sempre achei o metacity um lixo. desde o momento de sua escolha.
<pibarnas> se o enlightenment não tivesse um desenvolvimento tão maluco, talvez fosse o wm do gnome até hj.
<EduardeCalibal>   Ai acho que é mais questão de gosto, mas não te agrada as possibilidades de personalizar ele para ficar como deseja?
<EduardeCalibal> Só para concluir meu raciocínio, o gnome é o motor gráfico + área de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> O mesmo deve valer para qualquer outro deles...
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: é pra mim a pergunta?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<Patricia> momento
<Patricia> !hardware
<ubottu-br> Para listas de hardwares suportados no Ubuntu veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Para ajudar a debugar e melhorar a qualidade de detecção de hardware, veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: personaalização é o de menos. concordo que o metacity é bonito. mas todos aceitam personalização. a usabilidade dele nem se compara a de um openbox ou pekwm por exemplo.
<Patricia> sao os mesmo links kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Me de um exemplo para que consiga compreender o seu ponto.
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: tente inventar um keybind bem maluco pro seu metacity. um atalho de teclado. só há os pré-existentes, que vc pode configurar, entende?
<pibarnas> EduardeCalibal: essa limitação não existe em outros.
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Essa parte de menus me incomoda também.  Esta bem limitado mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa questão dos menus me chateia a várias versões.
<EduardeCalibal> Cheguei a trabalhar com KDE e me parece bem melhor neste ponto.
<pibarnas> o pouco que uso de gnome, sempre uso com openbox. mas não falo de menus, falo de features de window managers.
<_S4MUR4I_> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<EduardeCalibal> Menus, janelas, recursos do gerenciador gráfico, esta tudo no Gnome, espero que melhorem.
<EduardeCalibal> Por falar nisso, estou usando a 2.30 aqui, vou ver se tem atualização...
<pibarnas> nesse ponto o kwin é um wm integrado ao projeto kde e que tem bem mais features que o metacity. isso que eu não compreendo. os devs do gnome se esqueceram de melhorar o metacity. até um patch do linus pra aceitar um shade com rodinha do mouse, eles reagiram com desconfiança. ficou famoso esse caso.
<EduardeCalibal> 2.30+4, já tem a 2.30+6, aos testes.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que o pessoal que usa gnome não deve "apurrinhar" muito os desenvolvedores com essas queixas.
<EduardeCalibal> Sen
<EduardeCalibal> Sen
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Senão já teriam resolvido isso antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Pareço gago...  -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que fechar tudo para atualizar o gnome...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<ruffleS> bom dia a todos
<ruffleS> crimeboy, \o/
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<ruffles> wtf!
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: bom dia traiidor... :p
<Monarquista> eduardo: Só vc pra peder tempo inutilmente mesmo cara... Bom dia.
<eduardo> Monarquista: como assim?
<Monarquista> eduardo: fica discutindo com certas pessoas arrogantes cara, que pensam que são mais destacadas que as outras só por que as outras nõa tem o mesmo conhecimento man... Aff...
<eduardo> Monarquista: Cara esse tipo de pessoa só demonstra o que ela é
<eduardo> Monarquista: Eu não discuto velho não sou criança
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: vao botar a cara não safado...?! :p
<Monarquista> não discute mas fica dando ibope... :S
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: ?
<eduardo> Monarquista: Tipo meu objetivo é conhecer o sistema cada vez mais
<eduardo> Monarquista: Para mim sao poucos os quais converso aqui, mas já deu para conhecer o pessoal rapidinho...
<Monarquista> eduardo: beleza man, só não faça isso com tipo de seres vivos arrogantes como certos idiotas por aqui... ;)
<eduardo> Monarquista: Em relação ao ibope, isso não da dinheiro :] muito menos conhecimento hehe
<eduardo> Monarquista: monarca comigo funciona assim, é uma vez e deu..
<Monarquista> eduardo: Boa, então tranquilidade! :D
<eduardo> Monarquista: ta usando o 10.10 ae
<Monarquista> eduardo: não, MEDA!
<eduardo> Monarquista: eu to usando aqui ate entao tudo tranquilo
<eduardo> Monarquista: somente o aquecimento que fiquei preocupado
<Monarquista> eduardo: acho que vou colcar o Super O.S. 10.04.1 64 bits mesmo a não ser que me dêem certeza que o problema de super aquecimento provocado no kernel que vem no 10.10 tenha sido resolvido...
<Patricia> eduardo quanto esta sua tmp mesmo?
<Monarquista> eduardo: provocado pelo kernel eu quiz dizer...
<eduardo> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +0.0°C  (crit = +94.0°C)                    k8temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter Core0 Temp:  +56.0°C
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> eduardo, tem compiz ai?
 * Patricia acha q o defeito do gnome é sempre o compiz kkkkkk
<eduardo> Patricia: nao
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> eduardo da para vc entrar em modo seguro e ver como fica
<eduardo> complicado no momento
<Patricia> ou entao
<Patricia> finalizar o que tiver usando mais CPU
<Patricia> deixar apenas o basic
<Patricia> e ver
<Patricia> eu ia fazer isso
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: 0o
<Patricia> !cn
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'cn' not found
<Patricia> !fonts
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'fonts' not found
<MarceloVaz> !pizza
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pizza' not found
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> eu sei onde tem pizza
<MarceloVaz> go comer
<Patricia> kkkk
<Monarquista> eduardo: acho que vou segurar com o meu atual sistema até 10 de dezembro, ai terei mais certeza se conseguiram resolver ou não...
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre o que fica mais pesado aqui é o nautilus, geralmente quando faço muitas operações com arquivo.
<Monarquista> eduardo: vc usa qual Im ai man...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Ou entro em diretórios com centenas de imagens e vejo elas em miniaturas.
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: thumbs pra quem não tem boa memo e CPU é brabo mesmo...
<Monarquista> eduardo: ?
<EduardeCalibal> Processador Atlhon X2 4000+ com 1.5GB de memória.
<EduardeCalibal> Não posso dizer que meu processador seja fraco...
<Monarquista> é verdade, já a memo...
<EduardeCalibal> 4GB de Swap
<EduardeCalibal> Segundo swap com 2GB
<natsha> buenas tardes a todos
<Monarquista> natsha: boa tarde! :)
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<EduardeCalibal> Com 6GB de SWAP o problema não é a memória, o problema é erro na codificação do programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que para fazer a visualização não precisa ficar processando todos os arquivos, apenas os que o usuário esta vendo.
<natsha> meu pc ficou muito bom
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: pra tanto swap man...?! 0o
<natsha> agradeço a todos que me ajudou
<EduardeCalibal> Trabalho com gráficos, melhor sobrar do que faltar.
<Monarquista> natsha: que ótimo, meus parabéns por isso! :D
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente aperta quando trabalho com vídeo.
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: entendido man! :)
<eduardo> Monarquista: empathy e emesene
<natsha> tchau
<eduardo> Monarquista: tava abrindo umas 50 janelas aqui
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<eduardo> rsrs
<Monarquista> natsha: disponha sempre, se eu tiver mais dicas de livros pra ti eu lhe passo, é só vc aparecer por aqui de vez em quando e me chamar!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, e ae garoto...td tranquilo....
<Monarquista> eduardo: já conectou o Empathy ao IRC...?!
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: sim senhor primo e com vcs ai...?! Família, vc...?! :0
<Monarquista> :)
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<_Augusto_> Monarquista,  aki sempre td em ordem....
<crimeboy> Patricia: se for para o kernel nao tem que se preocupar com ambiente grafico
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: ótimo e que continue assim sempre! :D
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: e agora, qual Linux ai man...?!
<crimeboy> Patricia: eh o ambiente grafico que tem que se adequar aos recursos do kernel
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, Amém, obrigado...no momento ubuntu 1010....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: e como ele está se comportando ai...?!
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ate o momento...ta um sino...perfeito...
<Monarquista> um...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, meu sobrinho viu aki e quer colocar na maquina dele...rss.....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: rsrsrsr
<Monarquista> eita menino inteligente em...?! :D
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, o problema deve ser somente a placa de video q eu nao sei se é uma sis...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: se for sis ai o bicho pega mesmo... :S
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, entao brow, so q ai eu dou um jeito de pegar os drives do mandriva e ver o q acontece...rss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: então já elvis man...! ;)
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, q nada, e so dar um jeito pelo xorg qq coisa, como eu fazia qdo era com a minha maquina antiga e usando o slack....via configuraçao manual mesmo...rs
<crimeboy> Patricia: eu sei que logo logo vc vai ver que o kde tem uma complicacao desnecessaria
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: beleza man, sucesso lá no aprendizado do guri! :D
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, ta valendo...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: sempre! ^^
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, http://videolog.uol.com.br/video.php?id=201682 olha isso cara....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: na discada, como é possivel...?! 0o
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, nossa fiquei impressionado...rss....da um jeito ai...rs
<eduardo> Monarquista: nao conectei e possivel?
<eduardo> Monarquista: O empathy nao mostra o avatar que estou usando pq sera?
<Monarquista> o meu mostrava...
<Monarquista> vou almoçar, até daqui um pouco...
<eduardo> ate
<rogerio> alguém pode me indicar o nome de um pack de icones legais?
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> crimeboy, desculpe estava almoçando
<Patricia> crimeboy, mmm eles estao mudando para melhor compatibilidade :D detecção tudo auto :)
<Patricia> crimeboy, obrigada
<Patricia> rogerio azenis icon
<rogerio> Patricia vou procurar valeu!
<Patricia> rogerio gnome-look.org
<Patricia> tem la :)
<_Augusto_> rogerio, da uma olhadinha nesse tema aki http://goncin.wordpress.com/2010/08/03/faenza-o-aguardado-tema-de-icones-para-gnome-finalmente-disponivel/
<Patricia> uma pergunta,,,
<Patricia> to com outro computador na rede, mas ele nao é localizado pelo nmap ou qualquer outro scan, alguma sugestao?
<Patricia> eu fiz uma coisa nele, desativei o compartilhamento por completo, "pc windows" kkkkkkk
<rogerio> Valeu Patricia bonito mesmo!
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> usa o azul
<Patricia> :P
<rogerio> Foi ele mesmo que instalei
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> tem um tema, que combina com ele
<Patricia> meoomex << nao lembro se é assim
<Patricia> moomex
<Patricia> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex-Theme?content=57063
<Patricia> :D
<rogerio> Eu tenho ele instalado!
<Patricia> :D
<rogerio> fica legal mesmo
<Patricia> perfeito :)
<rogerio> Estou com um outro problema meu pc esta com um processador  P4 3.20 GHz HT  Mas ele não esta simulando os dois nucleos
<Patricia> rogerio, mmm nao sei ajudar nao :S
<rogerio> Eu vou dar uma pesquisada no google mas valeu!
<Patricia> :)
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: vc me ama né
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman :) te gosto sim :D
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> td blz por aí?
<Patricia> tirando a net e a gripe, tudo mais q blz :D
<Alex-Musicman> Oi Velox tb?
<Patricia> radio velox kkkkk
<Patricia> net a radio
<Patricia> link da oi
<Alex-Musicman> se eu pudesse, eu tirava tudo o que é da Oi aqui de casa... mas como não há outra coisa pra por no lugar, fica esse lixo msm
<Patricia> ^^
<Alex-Musicman> vamos torcer pra GVT acabar chegando nas cidades carentes
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> aki o problema éque o dono do provedor é iniciante
<Alex-Musicman> o preço q eu pago por 300k, eu poderia estar pagando por 3mb e ainda sobrava
<Patricia> ele pede para um cara de sp desbloquear bloquear  consertar :S
<Patricia> ;O
<MarceloVaz> Alex-Musicman
<MarceloVaz> a gvt nem entrega mais 3mb
<MarceloVaz> minimo é 10mb
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> depende do lugar MarceloVaz
<MarceloVaz> 69 por mes
<Patricia> :^
<MarceloVaz> aki nao entregam mais
<Alex-Musicman> GVT Rio/Niteroi tem planos a partir de 1mb
<Alex-Musicman> não entendo pq essas empresas querem começar por um lugar onde já tem um monte de concorrentes/
<Alex-Musicman> enquanto podia colocar em zonas carentes pra desbancar todas as Velox
<MarceloVaz> os grandes centros fazem eles crescerem mais rapidamente
<MarceloVaz> mão de obra perto
<MarceloVaz> tem varios fatores nisso
<Alex-Musicman> nada
<Alex-Musicman> talvez não vem pra baixada por causa daqueles milicianos hdp
<Alex-Musicman> aqui onde moro, tem mta net a gato
<MarceloVaz> nao é negocio pra gvt estabelecer em um lugar
<MarceloVaz> e só vender adsl
<MarceloVaz> o foco dela é empresas
<MarceloVaz> é onde vem a grana gorda
<Alex-Musicman> mas quem sabe as coisas melhoram com o governo da Dilma
<Alex-Musicman> nada
<Alex-Musicman> eles aqui iriam lucrar mt mais
<Alex-Musicman> pq sempre iriam ter clientes
<MarceloVaz> vai por mim
<Alex-Musicman> eles não tem compromisso com concorrentes
<Alex-Musicman> aqui pagamos caro
<MarceloVaz> vc nao tem ideia do investimento q é, só adsl
<MarceloVaz> demora anos pra pagar o investimento
<Alex-Musicman> 300k oir 68 reais
<Alex-Musicman> 1mb 120 reais
<Alex-Musicman> na capital já tem embratel, já tem a virtua, ajato
<Alex-Musicman> pra q mais uma
<Alex-Musicman> manda pro interior
<MarceloVaz> sabe quanto custa por mes
<MarceloVaz> um dedicado em fibra optica com a gvt ?
<Alex-Musicman> 499
<Alex-Musicman> 100mb
<MarceloVaz> nops
<MarceloVaz> isso é ADSL
<MarceloVaz> estou dizendo dedicado
<Alex-Musicman> não
<Alex-Musicman> tem no site
<MarceloVaz> R$ 2,340,00
<Alex-Musicman> fibra de 100mb
<MarceloVaz> esse é o valor q gvt leva
<Alex-Musicman> dedicado é outra coisa ;)
<MarceloVaz> de cada empresa no redor da minha casa
<MarceloVaz> por mes
<Alex-Musicman> mas aqui as coisas são diferentes
<Alex-Musicman> nem todos na capital vão trocar pra GVT
<MarceloVaz> aki pra não mentir
<MarceloVaz> 80% usa GVT
<MarceloVaz> o restante usa NET
<MarceloVaz> devido a tv a cabo
<Alex-Musicman> quanto aos dedicados
<Alex-Musicman> geralmente ficam mais disponivel que adsl
<MarceloVaz> brasil telecom, oi... é raro ver
<Alex-Musicman> embratel vc pode ter dedicado em qualquer lugar do Brasil
<Alex-Musicman> eles tem o IP Sat
<Alex-Musicman> e outros
<MarceloVaz> depende da zona
<Alex-Musicman> o primeiro mega é 600 reais
<MarceloVaz> aqui embratel só em datacenter
<MarceloVaz> na rua sai muito caro
<MarceloVaz> por radio, a diveo telecom domina
<MarceloVaz> mas somente onde a GVT nao chega
<Alex-Musicman> to falando exatamente de dedicado
<Alex-Musicman> link direct, afins
<Alex-Musicman> no próprio site fala q vc pode contratar de qualquer lugar
<Alex-Musicman> ainda mais se for IP Sat
<MarceloVaz> querer é uma coisa
<Alex-Musicman> q só depende de uma antena pra transmitir via satelite
<MarceloVaz> poder é outra
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<MarceloVaz> embratel tem os preços absurdos demais
<MarceloVaz> diveo entrega quase o mesmo serviço
<MarceloVaz> por um terço do preço
<Alex-Musicman> nem é tão caro o mega
<Alex-Musicman> a amiga de um amigo meu, trabalha na embratel
<Alex-Musicman> o preço do mega é 600 reais
<Alex-Musicman> antes era 1200
<ruffles> crimeboy,
<Alex-Musicman> as vantagens são os 100% da banda garantida, internet com maior disponibilidade e velocidade não asincrona pra up/downloads
<Alex-Musicman> ou seja
<Alex-Musicman> pra quem tem grana
<Alex-Musicman> é melhor pegar um dedicado de 1mb, q um velox de 4mb
<Stylles> ai galera alguem ja viu este erro
<Stylles> configure: error: gssapi.h not found
<Stylles> sabe onde consigo esta lib
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: ai imagina.. em 2008 minha net não caia tanto.. era inicio de contrato,, vc ve hoje é certo todo dia aquele sinalzinho da adsl apagar
<Alex-Musicman> =D
<Alex-Musicman> isso quando não fica o dia todo assim
<Patricia> ^^
<Alex-Musicman> momentos em que começo a xingar a operadora
<Alex-Musicman> a net do Japão de 1gb, o preço lá, valeria 25 reais aqui no Brasil
<Patricia> :O
<Alex-Musicman> claro q Japão é praticamente um ovo
<Alex-Musicman> por ser pequeno, tem backbone em td qualquer canto
<EduardeCalibal> Ouvi que a Patricia esta passando os vírus dela.  oO  Medo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho IP fixo aqui, na faixa de R$ 100 mês pela Oi.
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, kkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> É um lixo, lento mas funciona como IP fixo.
<Alex-Musicman> puts
<Patricia> ontem eu mandei um troll dar uma facada na mao dele que todos os virus ia ser removidos
<Patricia> srrs
<MarceloVaz> tenho 5 ips fixos
<MarceloVaz> R$ 50,00
<MarceloVaz> :D
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Qual operadora?
<MarceloVaz> GVT
<Alex-Musicman> eu tenho cerca de milhões de IPs fixos hauehaueh
<EduardeCalibal> Se bem que se pedir IP adicional derrepente não sai muito mais caro...
<Alex-Musicman> só não posso escolher por minha vontade
<MarceloVaz> tbem nao escolhi
<MarceloVaz> mas cederam os 5 pelo preço de 1
<MarceloVaz> e 2 reversos
<EduardeCalibal> Na primeira vez que fiz ganhei 1 + 1
<Alex-Musicman> eu queria IP fixo tb
<EduardeCalibal> Agora só 1, tive que pegar um DNS secundário desses gratuítos que tem por ai.
<Alex-Musicman> já que trabalho com public_html no linux
<EduardeCalibal> E brigar pelo reverso, não queriam configurar.
<Alex-Musicman> e a porta 80 é bloqueada pelo provedor rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> tenho que usar porta alternativa
<MarceloVaz> oi é um lixo
<MarceloVaz> tem mais é q falir
<EduardeCalibal> O brabo é que telecomunicações em geral estão enraizadas no nosso governo a dezenas de anos...
<Alex-Musicman> botar c4 em todos os backbones da Oi
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem como tirar eles de lá.  Derrepente se matar a ANATEL e fizer outra tipo ONG conseguiria ficar legal.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu tenho para mim que a Oi filtra a banda.
<EduardeCalibal> 10% cliente, 90% outras coisas.
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> esta em contrato o trafic shaping EduardeCalibal
<Alex-Musicman> aqui era pra ter internet PLC a tempos
<Alex-Musicman> projeto desde 2000
<Alex-Musicman> e até hj não botaram pra distribuir pra todo o Brasil
<EduardeCalibal> Dizem que a discada poderia chegar a 200Kbps mas mataram ela por falta de interesse em atualizar a rede.
<MarceloVaz> por isso boicotamos a antiga faliu telecom aqui em porto alegre
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> mas como deve rolar propina entre as telefonias, não rolou
<MarceloVaz> hoje ela nao atende quase ninguem mais
<EduardeCalibal> Eles n
<EduardeCalibal> Eles não tem propina, eles tem acordos firmados de longa data.
<Alex-Musicman> imagina
<EduardeCalibal> Toda a rede de telecomunicações no mundo funciona assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles vão só até onde querem ir.
<Alex-Musicman> internet PLC tem velocidades altas
<Alex-Musicman> o custo é mt baixo
<EduardeCalibal> Isso cobre TV/Internet/Rádios.
<Alex-Musicman> se isso chegar em todo Brasil, ninguém vai querer ADSL
<EduardeCalibal> A ANATEL não vai liberar se as empresas não estivem prontas.
<EduardeCalibal> Só se vier ordem do governo federal para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai vai ser uma farra.
<EduardeCalibal> A idéia do provedor para ADSL é claramente ilegal, mas esta a anos em uso...
<EduardeCalibal> Muito ruim o trabalho da ANATEL.
<Alex-Musicman> mas Anatel não tá sempre do lado da Oi
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, ruim para os usuários.
<Alex-Musicman> se vc vai reclamar de algo na Oi
<Alex-Musicman> se vc tocar no assunto sobre Anatel
<EduardeCalibal> Eu lido com isso a anos... Tenho centenas de queixas para operadoras e para a ANATEL.
<Alex-Musicman> eles afrouxam na hora
<EduardeCalibal> O que esta falando não é o procedimento da operadora, é da empresa de tele-atendimento.  Eles seguem uma cartilha.
<EduardeCalibal> Só precisa apertar eles nos pontos adequados.
<Alex-Musicman> um amigo meu tava semanas tentando resolver o problema da linha dele
<Alex-Musicman> falou em Anatel, eles logo deram um jeito
<Alex-Musicman> tipo
<Alex-Musicman> tudo que eles fazem
<Alex-Musicman> são de ma vontade
<Alex-Musicman> eles precisam saber se vc é esperto ou é um trouxa
<EduardeCalibal>   A cartilha deles é essa, dissuasão.
<EduardeCalibal> Aprendi a quebrar atendentes para lidar com eles.  São todos humanos.  Já fiz atendente chorar...  Mas geralmente eles desligam na tua cara...
<EduardeCalibal>   Isso que falei do reverso, eles me disseram que não existia, a ANATEL me disse que não apitava nestes casos, tive que pedir ajuda a FAPESP.
<renebarbosa> fala povo
<EduardeCalibal> Ameacei de levar a justiça por quebra de contrato e eles fizeram o reverso, mas levou 30 dias...
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<EduardeCalibal> O principal problema da ANATEL é que ela é um cargo de confiança (CC) que geralmente é negociado pelo governo com os partidos da base.
<EduardeCalibal>   E todos os partidos grandes fazem parte de alguém das telecomunicações.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai todos estão com rabo preso.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria ver se a ANATEL na mão do PRONA, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ia ser uma loucura.
<MarceloVaz> eneassssssss
<EduardeCalibal> É.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<MarceloVaz> bomba atomica brasileira
<MarceloVaz> veio pirado
<MarceloVaz> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Ele era radical.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se pensar bem a argumentação dele é válida.
<EduardeCalibal> Os EUA não atacam países com armas nucleares.
<Alex-Musicman> EduardeCalibal: a Oi sempre ta caindo em processos
<Alex-Musicman> o que mais vejo por aí é caso de processos
<Alex-Musicman> clientes ganhando dinheiro com isso
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, por que os partidos estão no Executivo e os processos correm pelo Judiciário.  Agradeça a separação dos poderes.
<Alex-Musicman> eles te roubam mt
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, qual o custo medio de adicionar um novo dominio a uma hospedagem ?
<Alex-Musicman> se reparar eles te roubam desde os tempos da internet discada
<EduardeCalibal> Embora não é incomum ver decisões de juízes que parecem estar no bolso de alguém...
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia, o preço varia de acordo com o local do registro.
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. já cansamos de usar a net em horários onde só se pagava 1 pulso
<MarceloVaz> Patricia depende do host
<Alex-Musicman> e sansamos de ter pulsos mt excedentes no final do mes
<EduardeCalibal> O UOL por exemplo esta subsidiando os registros, mas acho que eles querem ficar com o controle desses registros.
<Alex-Musicman> e olha q usavamos uma linha só pra internet
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, o que vc sabe
<Patricia> qualquer um
<MarceloVaz> sei la, sou eu mesmo q hospedo
<MarceloVaz> nao me cobro geralmente
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia, http://www.fapesp.org/
<Patricia> net tah muito lerda nao abre
<Patricia> srrs
<Alex-Musicman> tem dominios gratuitos no freedns
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> pago mesmo
<Alex-Musicman> não pago por isso
<Alex-Musicman> a não ser q eu tivesse um projeto oficial
<Patricia> srrsrsrs
<Patricia> eu vou alugar 1gb
<Patricia> entendeu?
<EduardeCalibal> Não era esse, era esse: http://registro.br/
<Alex-Musicman> a nomer tb tem uns planos legais
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> ultrapassei os 8 dominios free
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> add mais um
<Patricia> srsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Só existe um para cada domínio.  No caso do Brasil é apenas a registro.br
<EduardeCalibal> Ou era.
<EduardeCalibal> As outras tem seus esquemas para negociar os planos...
<Alex-Musicman> Praticia, mas o que vc custuma usar?
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui... R$ 30/ano.
<MarceloVaz> ela quer adicionar um novo dominio
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman, hospedagem de siteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Patricia> :D
<MarceloVaz> a hospedagem q ela ja tem
<MarceloVaz> !!!
<Alex-Musicman> muitos sites?
<Patricia> isssssssooooooooooooooooo
<Alex-Musicman> puts
<Patricia> mate me com uma espada
<EduardeCalibal> Os grandes te dão limite de trafego.
<EduardeCalibal> Os pequenos te cobram por página + limite de trafego.
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: vo te matar com bjos :*****
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, por domínio.
<Alex-Musicman> aheuhe
<Patricia> :0
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :O Alex-Musicman :O
<MarceloVaz> eu nao cobro pra criar um home adicional e setar o vhost Patricia
<MarceloVaz> no caso, de quem eu já hospedo..
<Alex-Musicman> liga não
<Alex-Musicman> sou doido assim msm
<MarceloVaz> conversa com o teu host
<MarceloVaz> de repente nao cobram nada
<Patricia> MarceloVaz, srrs
<Alex-Musicman> faz doações
<Alex-Musicman> geralmente te dão vantagens rsrs
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Ual, não cobrar nada...  Claro, e amanhã seremos todos comunistas.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a internet n
<EduardeCalibal> não seria lá grandes coisas sem o capitalismo.
<Alex-Musicman> EduardeCalibal: alguns lugares aqui da baixada tem internet gratis
<Alex-Musicman> porém é óbvio q não se pode usar de tudo
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Tem, mas não é aquela coisa toda.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Em Porto Alegre o governo já tem pontos de acesso sem fio pela cidade.
<MarceloVaz> AONDE?
<MarceloVaz> saihauiohuiahuiauihiahuihsai
<EduardeCalibal> Centro, acho.
<MarceloVaz> tem nada
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se descubro onde foi que colocaram.
<MarceloVaz> no parque da redenção tem
<MarceloVaz> sinal horrivel
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<MarceloVaz> abrir notebook ali = assalto
<EduardeCalibal> É, mas de graça é assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas nada que não possam reclamar com a prefeitura.
<EduardeCalibal> E quanto mais gente usar pior vai ficar.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem no aeroporto...
<MarceloVaz> mas pq o aeroporto disponibiliza
<MarceloVaz> rodoviária tbem tem
<EduardeCalibal> Bairro Moinhos de Vento
<EduardeCalibal> Esplanada da Restinga
<EduardeCalibal> Mercado Público
<EduardeCalibal> Parque Moinhos de Vento (Parcão)
<EduardeCalibal> Parque Farroupilha (Redenção): no Espelho D’água, Monumento ao Expedicionário e Café do Lago
<MarceloVaz> no parcão ate dá
<EduardeCalibal> Praça da Alfândega
<EduardeCalibal> A tal de PROCEMPA é que é a responsável.
<MarceloVaz> esse q eh o problema!
<MarceloVaz> :D
<EduardeCalibal> O governo federal não tem um projeto para banda larga de graça para toda a população não?
<Alex-Musicman> a Dilma
<EduardeCalibal> Se for feito vai obrigar as operadoras a melhorarem o serviço pela concorrência.
<Alex-Musicman> se prometer o que fala
<Alex-Musicman> pretende por algo para o projeto de inclusão digital
<Alex-Musicman> reduzir os preços da banda larga e expandir mais a internet em zonas que não há mt
<EduardeCalibal> Tem zonas que nm
<EduardeCalibal> n
<EduardeCalibal> Acentos, Malditos!!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Tem zonas que não há nada de banda larga.
<Alex-Musicman> em Manaus, a velox de 500k é 700 reais rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Meu teclado é diferente do que usava e fico apertando ENTER quando vou nos acentos...
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> E não deve ir a 700Kb....
<Alex-Musicman> ahuehau
<MarceloVaz> no acre ainda não chegou internet discada
<EduardeCalibal> Eles entende 700Kb como até 700Kb.
<EduardeCalibal> entendem.
<Alex-Musicman> mas parece q a embratel tb tá fornecendo umas internet pra manaus
<EduardeCalibal> Massa, embora na parceria dela com a NET tenho visto muitos problemas.
<Alex-Musicman> EduardeCalibal: é pq é permitido pela lei a operadora ser obrigada a fornecer no mínimo 10% da velocidade da banda contratada
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem lei...  É o contrato.  E quem regula é a ANATEL.
<EduardeCalibal> O governo acaba fazendo vista grossa para essa falcatrua toda.
<MarceloVaz> o problema não é o governo
<EduardeCalibal> É sim...
<Alex-Musicman> por isso que um links dedicados aí de 1mb q as vezes tem desempenho superior que um velox de 4mb
<MarceloVaz> o problema é o povo semi analfabeto brasileiro
<MarceloVaz> q paga e acha lindo
<Alex-Musicman> parecem q levam esses 10% ao é da letra
<MarceloVaz> e não vai atras dos seus direitos
<EduardeCalibal> Pensa assim, o governo responde ao povo, o povo tem que cobrar o governo.  Se o povo não cobra o governo não deixa de ter responsabilidade.
<Alex-Musicman> MarceloVaz: é infelizmente... há mta gente que não tem nivel estudantil mt altos... não reconhecem seus direitos
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que as vezes nem os 10% eles dão...
<Alex-Musicman> eu queria ganhar super bem só pra ter link dedicado
<Alex-Musicman> ia até fazer pra distribuir pra clientes
<Alex-Musicman> há algumas net a gatos aqui q não vem da velox
<Alex-Musicman> tem um aqui q tem dedicado contratado da intelig
<Alex-Musicman> é 200k pra up/down
<Alex-Musicman> é raro cair
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui quase nunca cai mas o meu modem ADSL é uma dessas sucatas da D-Link e eventualmente congela.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que essas quedas geralmente são alterações na rede e eles não avisam por que senão teriam que descontar no mês...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai fazem e dão descontos para os poucos que exigem.
<EduardeCalibal> Pensando bem em toda a situação acho que cada usuário deve fazer provas e dar queixa sobre a situação da internet no ministério público federal.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai eles abrem uma ação coletiva e estouram tudo isso.
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Em escala nacional, eu espero.
<Alex-Musicman> só Brasil que é assim
<Alex-Musicman> tu não ve
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: show o vpideo mas já tinha lido sobre já... :P Mas, mesmo assim, obrigado...
<Alex-Musicman> q é o país que tem a net 400 vezes mais cara comparada a muitos países
<EduardeCalibal> Desde que existem sociedade humana existe política, onde tem política tem sugeira...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: algusto, se viu de quand é o vídeo man...?! 0o
<Monarquista> 2007! \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Temos que saber lidar com isso e parar de pensar que só aqui é assim.
<EduardeCalibal> A concorrência que faz os preços.
<EduardeCalibal> E as escolhas dos consumidores, mais especificamente.
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui em minha cidade tem cartel de combustíveis a anos.
<EduardeCalibal> Mais cara do pais.
<Alex-Musicman> pior que há mta coisa por tras disso tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Gasolina mais cara.
<Alex-Musicman> milicianos
<Alex-Musicman> essa mafia
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> A anos é a mais cara do pais...
<Alex-Musicman> aqui, nem todas as casas podem contratar velox
<EduardeCalibal> É uma corja que montou um cartel.
<Alex-Musicman> linha não tem suporte
<Alex-Musicman> então o que faz?
<Alex-Musicman> usa Gato Velox
<xow> kkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Eles processam pela ANATEL...  Para isso ela serve.
<Alex-Musicman> já tem o Gato Net
<Alex-Musicman> agora é isso
<xow> Alex-Musicman idem, aki tbm é assim
<EduardeCalibal> Conseguem enquadrar quem faz isso como telecomunicações e jogam a federal em cima...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<xow> aki na minha cidade, o maximo q a velox oferece é 1mb
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso é concorrência...  Se eles não conseguem atender alguém vai atender.
<xow> na minha casa msm so oferecem 600k
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, nao vi brow,
<Alex-Musicman> aqui tb é assim
<xow> to com 4mb! foi eles q ofereceram ?
<_Augusto_> eu achei por acaso akele video
<Alex-Musicman> aqui uma vez aumentamos pra 2mb
<xow> nada
<Alex-Musicman> pagando pros cara que trabalham lá dentro aumentar
<Alex-Musicman> só que a monitoria pegou, e reduziu a merda pra 300k denovo
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai acho uma arriscada.
<MarceloVaz> Patricia
<MarceloVaz> ainda esta entre nos?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Por que se eles cruzarem os dados e o cara que fez entregar o jogo podem querer cobrar os atrasados com correção.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Alex-Musicman> deve tá só na espreita
<EduardeCalibal> Só para constar, parece que a rede PLC esta em uso em Porto Alegre na Restinga, rede de 3.5Km.  Grupo de teste.
<EduardeCalibal> Espero que de certo.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Alex-Musicman> alguns lugares tem sim
<Alex-Musicman> em RJ
<Alex-Musicman> o projeto tá pronto
<Alex-Musicman> só falta as parcerias
<MarceloVaz> sim
<Alex-Musicman> mas não vem
<MarceloVaz> ja esta em testes na restinga
<EduardeCalibal> Tem bastante material sobre a rede em Porto Alegre, entre outros assuntos.  http://www.portoweb.com.br/
<Alex-Musicman> comparado com tempo atras até que as coisas não tão ruim
<Alex-Musicman> fibra ótica antigamente o metro era mais de 20 reais
<Alex-Musicman> agora é 2
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que isso ai é uma boa ideia para cobrir o pais todo.
<EduardeCalibal> PLC.
<EduardeCalibal> Onde tiver energia podem levar internet...
<Alex-Musicman> antes quem roubava fibra ótica dava pra ganhar um bom dinheiro vendendo
<Alex-Musicman> aheuhae
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não valia a pena, fibra é sensível e não é para qualquer a um lidar.
<Alex-Musicman> e segundo eu vi nos sites, é que nem T1, fibra ótica
<Alex-Musicman> velocidades não são asincronas
<Alex-Musicman> vc pode ter o link de upload igual de download
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se pensar em questões técnicas tem regiões em que a energia oscila muito, prejudicando o eventual tráfego de dados.  Como acontece com os telefones chiando...
<EduardeCalibal> Provavelmente iria ter impacto na velocidade.
<Alex-Musicman> EduardeCalibal: eu vi que quedas ou blackouts não vão interferir na internet plc
<Alex-Musicman> parece q a rede é outra
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos por partes, a rede elétrica usa 2 fios.
<EduardeCalibal> Um fase e um neutro.
<EduardeCalibal> Ela flui na forma de uma senoide, na verdade não flui, ela vai e volta, alternada.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem energia, sem senoide.
<EduardeCalibal> A rede é baseada na ideia de modificar a onda e interpretar como dados.
<EduardeCalibal> Nos mesmos cabos.
<EduardeCalibal> Seria filtrada ao entrar nas casas e não chegaria aos aparelhos.
<Alex-Musicman> o modem tem q ligar direto
<EduardeCalibal> Ou seria filtrada pelos aparelhos.
<Alex-Musicman> sem filtros ou estabilizadores
<EduardeCalibal> Então se a rede for ruim vai danificar os dados.
<EduardeCalibal> Reduzindo a velocidade pela necessidade do reenvio de pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> E como a eletricidade já é em duas vias permite o envio dos pacotes no mesmo sistema.
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. o jeito só pondo em prática pra saber
<Alex-Musicman> na Europa já tem PLC de 400mb
<EduardeCalibal> Massa.
<Alex-Musicman> aqui seria a partir de 40
<EduardeCalibal> Você é muito esperançoso...  :D
<Alex-Musicman> seria um enorme salto para o Brasil
<EduardeCalibal> Eu diria...  Digamos...  100Kbps.
<Alex-Musicman> q nas estatísticas de média de usuários com maiores bandas só chega a 8mb
<EduardeCalibal> Para não matar o negócio das redes de celulares.
<Alex-Musicman> PLC é rápido
<Alex-Musicman> tecnologia ADSL é um lixo
<EduardeCalibal> Estive lendo que a nossa banda larga não é considerada banda larga pelo padrão do exterior...
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo pela capacidade da PLC, digo por questões políticas.
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: é banda média de MEDIEVAL! :P
<Monarquista> AUSHUAHSUAHUSHUAHSHUAHSUHA
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Alex-Musicman> por questão politica eles simplesmente não usarão plc
<EduardeCalibal> Espero que não chegue a isso.
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. vou me indo
<Alex-Musicman> bjundas a todos
<EduardeCalibal> Espero que o medo da opinião pública faça isso ao menos sair.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mais.
<Alex-Musicman> é só todos reconhecerem seus direitos e vamos conseguir alcançar os países que tem boa banda larga por um custo barato
<Alex-Musicman> ;)
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos todos tomar a pirula e ver até onde vai a toca do coelho.
<EduardeCalibal> (Matrix)
<EduardeCalibal> Problemas aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<MarceloVaz> PQP
<MarceloVaz> raul gil catequizando criancinhas
<Monarquista> _Augusto_:
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, fala brow...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=touch+screen+e+efeitos+3d+no+linux+antes+do+vista&hl=pt-BR&safe=off&prmd=v&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=NAHoTKa_A4P-8Aacr6iuCw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=8&ved=0CFgQqwQwBw
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: 2006 mano! :O
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pois é, era muita evolução pra epoca...o vistam nem o 7 chega nisso tao cedo...rsss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: 2006 o vista ainda enm tinha saido man! :P
<Monarquista> rsrsrsrsr
<Monarquista> *nem...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pois entao....rsss
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, o vista nem o 7 chegam nisso tao cedo....rss
<Pskol> sechegar os requisitos minimos vao ser 4 gb de ram e um processador quad core
<Monarquista> Pskol: tá sendo modesto até man... :P
<_Augusto_> e por ai....rs
<Monarquista> UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHUSHAU
<_Augusto_> win 7 roda bem com 1gb...
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: \o/
<Pskol> _Augusto_, mas um linux com 1 gb da o dobro de performance
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista>|o?
<slavezerorj> \o/...rs
<Monarquista> :D
<_Augusto_> Pskol, isso eu concordo...
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista>ta usando o ubuntu?
<Pskol> _Augusto_, desde q tbm o cara nao abuse nos efeitos ne...
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: com toda certeza man!
<_Augusto_> Pskol, mas tb pra q enfeitar tanto....
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista> legal..é uma boa distro. vou experimentar o mint pelo virtualbox
<Pskol> _Augusto_, meu desktop aki em casa uso o debian seco, com 1,5 gb de ram, pensa num bixo rapido
<Pskol> processador celeron aidna
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: mas vc não tava usando ele algum tempo ai...?!
<Monarquista> de vez em quando aparecia aqui e tal...?!
<_Augusto_> Pskol, o meu tem 2gb de ram, 128 de video, 40 de hd e uma semprom 2400. 1.67...rsss....
<Monarquista> Pskol: esse é macho so! :D
<_Augusto_> Pskol, e roda bem...
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista> ta falando do ubuntu ou mint?
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: ubuntu
<leomissao> Olá turma. Estava usando o ubuntu e começou a travar desliguei e quando liguei: no init found try passing init=bootarg
<leomissao> como resolvo isso?
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista> tava sim, mas o problema é que gosto das frescuras do KDE e me desacostumei do Gnome, tenti o Kubuntu mas não rola...parede uma colcha de retalhos...rs..
<ebm> fala meu povo
<Romil> meu povo
<Monarquista> Romil: \o/
<ebm> eheheh
<Monarquista> salve meu patrão!
<Romil> opa
<Monarquista> o que o senhor manda...!?
<ebm> beleza
<Monarquista> ebm: \o/
<ebm> e vc
<Monarquista> diga ai queridão, como andas...?!
<ebm> to bem velho, estudando pra caramba
<Romil> eu num mandando nem em mim
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, Kde e pesadao né....rsss
<Monarquista> Romil: rsrsrsr
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: diz a Yutaka que é levinho...
<_Augusto_> E17 e bem levinho....rss
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, deveria ser o padrao do ubuntu...usar o E17
<ebm> ae galera, alguem aqui manja de BUFFER OVERFLOW?
<leomissao> Olá turma. Estava usando o ubuntu e começou a travar desliguei e quando liguei: no init found try passing init=bootar como resolvo isso?
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: não, sai fora pra lá...
<Monarquista> prefiro o meu GNOMÃO veio de guerra! :D
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsrsdrssssss
<slavezerorj> o Gnome é legal, mas quando se acostuma com o KDE fica dificil querer voltar...rs
<Monarquista> não tenho nada contra nenhum Desktop não, mas prefiro o dinamismo e praticidade do GNOME! ;)
<Romil> assino embaixo
<_Augusto_> kde parece win vista pesado....
<Monarquista> mas se tiver que usar o KDE4 sem problemas pra mim, não vou me sentir nem um pouco infeliz por isso! :D
<slavezerorj> Nào acho o KDE tào pesado assim como dizem. O Gnome é bem legal, acho que a questão é o hábito
<_Augusto_> é legal sim, mas nao e tao pratico, tem q se dar muita volta pra se chegar a algum lugar.....
<Romil> eu consigo usar o gnome sem usar programas do kde, mas o inverso nao dá. tipo, usar kde sem synaptic é impossivel pra mim
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: roda o KDE 4 no pc com CPU de 1.g e 512 de memo que vc vai ver... :P
<Monarquista> Romil: .deb é o poder man! :D
<slavezerorj> só acho estranho o Kubuntu ser tão diferente do Ubuntu
<Monarquista> um é KDE pe o outro GNOME!
<Monarquista> Romil: por isso não larguei o .deb ainda, é muito pratico as coisas nele! :D
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista>mas o ubuntu é bem estavel já o Kubuntu é estranho, largado, parece que foi feito na obrigação. Vi muitos erros estranhos que não acontecia no ubuntu
<_Augusto_> é pensado muito no visual e pouco na praticidade no uso do kde..mas gosto cada um tem um né.....
<slavezerorj> vdd
<Romil> o kubuntu praticamente nao passa por otimizaçoes da canonical
<Romil> ja o ubuntu é todo otimizado
<Romil> no kubutnu eles jogam o kde praticmanete puro em cima do sistema e pronto
<Romil> *praticamente
<EduardeCalibal> ebm, sobre o que seria o seu buffer overflow?
<Monarquista> ebm: e ai, gostou das revistas man...?!
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: mas sabe por que o KDE ficou assim atravancado pra maquinas de hardware rezoavel man...?! Com o KDE4 eles copiaram um monte de efeitos do compiz e tornaram eles nativos no ambiente de fabrica, tanto é que o KDE 4 não fica legal igual o GNOME com Compiz! Pode repara, fica muito poluido e sobrecarregado de mais, eu nem usaria Compiz se usa-se o KDE 4, desageitado...
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, pois é mano, so q o mandriva ate mesmo em live cd pergunta se vc quer rodar compiz ou outro q tem la e funciona direitinho..mas mesmo assim e sem praticidade nenhuma....
<leomissao> Olá turma. Estava usando o ubuntu e começou a travar desliguei e quando liguei: no init found try passing init=bootarg
<slavezerorj> o Compiz da p/ rodar no KDE numa boa e fica muito bom!
<_Augusto_> fica sim pq eu ja usei mas nao compensa pelo peso do ambiente....
<_Augusto_> em maquinas menos robustas ou ate mesmo com uma configuração razoavel...ele fica um pouco pesado sim....
<slavezerorj> depende de quanto memoria e cpu vc tem
<_Augusto_> sim claro...
<_Augusto_> bom de qq forma vou usando o gnome mesmo....independente da distro...rss
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: não acho que fique bm não, tem que arrumar muito pra não conflitar com os efeitos nativos que por padrão já são suficientes, eu não gosto, não fica legal igual o GNOME, prefiro o KDE 4 como original que colocar o Compiz!
<_Augusto_> tb tem o lance da placa de video.....
<_Augusto_> parece q o pessoal ta desenvolvendo o ambiente grafico seja ele kde ou gnome para placas nvidia....rss...ati e sis dao uma certa canseira..ou nao....rsss
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista>o KDe normal é bem legal, mas rodando o compiz e mais o emrald Themes fica foda!
<Monarquista> não usaria não, compiz é GNOME! \o/
<slavezerorj> o lance da placa de video pode ser um saco p/ uns...
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista>questao de gosto e configuraçào...isso é o bom do Linux
<_Augusto_> é exatamente nisso q o pessoal da area de desenvolvimento deveria se empenhar mais.....
<_Augusto_> talvez seja por isso q muitos nao gostem de linux, justamente pela falta de praticidade....
<_Augusto_> a preguiça ainda impera em meio ao povo...rsss
<slavezerorj> vdd....mas cá entre nós..qto mais facil melhor. nem todos tem tempo e disposacao de ficar estudando a coisa...rs
<Monarquista> de todo o geito o pessoal do KDE 4 deve ganhar mais usuarios, pois o novo GNOME 3 não é compativel com o Compiz e parece que não o será não...
<slavezerorj> essa do gnome nao sabia. parece parado no tempo.
<_Augusto_> tb penso assim....falta tempo, ai volta a praticidade...qdo o linux estiver do jeito q vc possa instalar em qq maquina seja ela qual for e tenha a configuração q tiver, nossa o win vai tomar uma lavada...seja 7,8,9000...
<_Augusto_> rsssssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: augusto, é pelo contrario man, não gostam do Linux por que são preguiçosos e acomodados...
<_Augusto_> foi o q eu disse
<_Augusto_> a preguiça ainda impera em meio ao povo...
<Monarquista> é por isso que ficam com o window$ pirata, que não lhe faz aprender nada alem de ser um marginal e atrofiado em T.I. :)
<_Augusto_> rsss....
<_Augusto_> mas o povo quer assim
<slavezerorj> o lance da preguiça é fogo...mas acho o problema mais cultural...se o linux tivesse sido o primeiro, o windows seria o bicho feio
<_Augusto_> eu como ja disse sou curioso brow....
<Ricardo__> é tao facil usar ubuntu qto windows 7.
<Ricardo__> o linux ja evoluiu mto na facilidade
<Ricardo__> antigamente realmente era complicado
<_Augusto_> entao mas vc a de convir comigo q mesmo sendo pirata, vc instala e usa,
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: concordo man...
<_Augusto_> hj no linux ta tao facil qto, mas mesmo assim vc ainda tem q correr atras de algumas coisas....
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: mas já tem muitos Linux que já vem otimizados pra vc instalar e usar! ;)
<slavezerorj> ubuntu, mandriva, fedora, opensuse, linux mint, só não consegue usar quem nào quer...estão voltadas p/ ususario final, são rapidas, facil aprendizado...ou seja tem que se esforçar p/ não querer coseguir usar...rs
<_Augusto_> tem q enfrentar problemas variados, e pra quem tem a famosa preguiça como vc diz...fica ainda mais complicado
<Ricardo__> agora se tu largar um slack ae sim complica
<_Augusto_> slack é legal
<_Augusto_> pode parecer complicado sim, mas uma coisa e bem certa vc aprende mesmo a usar o SO
<slavezerorj> vc instala qq linux e ja tem de cara office, internet, mensageiro instant6aneo, correio eletronico, e mtas outras coisas..no windows so o  sistema e mais nada...coisa de doido preferir isso
<_Augusto_> tem toda a razao....
<slavezerorj> slack, debian, arch nào são voltados p/ iniciates
<_Augusto_> meu pc é uma carroça mas vou aprendendo devagar...rsss...
<Monarquista> slavezerorj: e o que dizer da fantastica distro Sabayon man! SHOW de distro, instalou e foi pra galera! Lindo! :D
<_Augusto_> e so dar uma pesquisada no googleraculo e pronto ....
<slavezerorj> <Monarquista>nunca usei a sabayon....ja li dizerem mto bem dela...
<slavezerorj> vou experimentar qq hora dessa
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: igual o problema do Pidgin não conectar no msn, fiquei frustado pois o que eu tentava era paliativo e não durava, então fui dormir e no outro dia de tarde descobri uma dica de 2008 e que funcionol perfeitamente, tanto que to tc com vc dele (Pidgin)! Linux= a quem disposição pra aprender window$=quem tem disposição pra arrancar o que não funciona e reinstalar... :P RSRSRSRSRRS
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, rsssrsrsrsrsr...tem razao brow...rsss
<_Augusto_> eu uso o emesene....ate agora ta funcionando bem...rssss
<Monarquista> _Augusto_:  ontem mesmo ajudei um tiozão que tava danado da vida com o Pidgin, ele ficou super agradecido comigo... Se fosse no window$ iria dizer, bem, então arrança e instala de novo, é o único jeito burro de tentar resolver... :P
<Monarquista> *arranca...
<_Augusto_> essa é a grande vantagem do linux...
<Monarquista> _Augusto_: no Linux vc é util, no window$ vc é um engessado...
<Patricia> back
<_Augusto_> eu penso assim, deu pau , reiniciei tem q voltar a funcionar.....
<gbs> pensamento errado
<_Augusto_> Monarquista, bom de qq forma depois de 16 anos dando aula de info, hj eu fiz dessa area um hobby....rsss....
<_Augusto_> gbs, vc acha, pq?
<Monarquista> ontem mesmo, tava com um problema no enconding do Pidgin que fazia com que algumas palavras fica sem erradas, fique quebrando a cabeça um tempo pra resolver até que o g4scan me ajudou com uma dica que ele buscou ontem mesmo na net e tá perfeito aqui! :D
<gbs> _Augusto_, imagina que algo de alguma forma escreveu ou destruiu um arquivo de configuração
<gbs> se destruiu
<gbs> o journal do file system resolve, de fato
<gbs> mas se escreveu normalmente, uma configuração 'errada' reiniciar nao resolve
<gbs> e vc corre o risco de o sistema não iniciar mais
<_Augusto_> sim nesse caso vc tem razao....
<gbs> dependendo de aonde foi o problema :=)
<gbs> reiniciar é última medida
<_Augusto_> mais ai onde esta a estabilidade do SO..
<gbs> estabilidade é historinha que contam pra boi dormir, vc sabe disso
<_Augusto_> tem q pelo menos te dar a chance de reverter durante o boot...
<gbs> mas por outro lado
<gbs> quando se fala de sistema que roda a partir de eprom
<gbs> tipo celular e tal
<gbs> vc ta completamente certo.
<gbs> as modificações não podem ser escritas diretamente no sistema
<_Augusto_> pois entao....
<gbs> roteador rodando linux tbm eh +/- assim :D
<_Augusto_> em muitas vezes qq coisas q vc faça vc ta lidando diretamente com o kernel....se fez errado, vc dança....
<Monarquista> gbs: saberia me dizer aonde fica o enconding que cuida de codificação no Empathy man...?!
<gbs> Monarquista, nao : (
<Monarquista> gbs: tranquilidade!
<Monarquista> Um dia nós descobre...
<Monarquista> :)
<gbs> pra que?
<_Augusto_> de qq forma, desde a primeira distro q usei ou pelo menos tentei usar em 2000 ,fato q nao ocorreu q era um distro chamada corel linux....rss....o proprio evoluiu demais....muito mesmo....
<gbs> auehaue
<gbs> tbm usei corel linux
<Monarquista> ele tá errando algumas letras fazendo elas aparecerem como "?" quando uso ele pra entrar no IRC, entendeu gbs
<_Augusto_> ta vendo...de la pra ca, estamos num patamar muito melhor....rsssss
<gbs> Monarquista, acho que vc tem que procurar sobre o encoding do gtk
<Monarquista> gbs: só dar esse erro no IRC man, no MSN não! fica perfeito!
<Monarquista> gbs: mas mesmo assim, um dia descobrirei! ;)
<gbs> _Augusto_, outro dia escrevi um post sobre a evolucao das coisas
<gbs> 3 anos atrás, comprei um notebook acer e o achava lindissimo
<gbs> ainda mais pelo preço
<Monarquista> aliás, vou fazer isso agora, ou pelo menos tentar...! :D
<Monarquista> até pessoas!
<gbs> andei mais um pouco o pensamento e lembrei que 5 anos atrás, eu ter um notebook, antes de ter um carro, era um sonho bem maluco
<gbs> com isso lembrei que tenho quase 50G de episódios de House e isso daria aproximadamente 35k disquetes
<crimeboy> ruffles:
<crimeboy> tava domindo ;]
<_Augusto_> gbs, rsss....o tempo passa
<gbs> nessa epoca do corel linux
<gbs> eu usava windowmaker
<_Augusto_> usei tb
<gbs> kde1 era podreira
<ruffles> crimeboy, opa! vo tirar um ronco aqui
<crimeboy> ruffles: falw
<_Augusto_> era legal, eu tenho varias distros das antigas aki
<ruffles> crimeboy, mais tarde a gente se bate. abs
<gbs> acho que o kde que eu mais gostei foi o 2
<_Augusto_> e sim era legal, wallpaper tb tinha varios...rssss
<Patricia> :D kde-full
<Patricia> :D
<gbs> Patricia, ta ouvindo?
<gbs> KDE FEIÃO!
<gbs> :x
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> nem é
<gbs> o engraçado é o gnome
<Patricia> mas admito
<crimeboy> olinux nao eh um produto fechado como windows
<_Augusto_> me lembro certa vez de pegar um drive do modem sm56 do kurumim pra usar no slackware 8....rsssssss
<Patricia> kde assim que instala é horrivel mesmo
<Patricia> assim como o gnome kkkkkk
<Patricia> odeio aquela cor do kde padrao
<gbs> Patricia, o gnome, puro, eh podrão
<Patricia> pior é a do gnome
<Patricia> :S
<crimeboy> as pessoas tem qu eentender que o linux eh algo altamente personalizavel
<crimeboy> ele nao tem uma "cara"
<Patricia> gbs, gnome puro mmm vou ver se tenho um print aki :D
 * Patricia ja usou o gnome puro
<gbs> cara
<gbs> eh tipo impressao digital, crimeboy
<gbs> jesus
<crimeboy> mas as pessoas estao tao padronizadas que elas mesmas querem que alguem padronize
<gbs> eu retiro o que acabei de falar
<_Augusto_> digamos assim e pra atualizar somente o gnome....pq pelo q sei ja tem uma versao 2.32 eu acho....
<crimeboy> a riqueza do linux esta justamente nas diferencas
<crimeboy> sao varias solucoes
<Patricia> KDE >D http://www.nerdweb.com.br/images/files/wikitela.png
<gbs> Patricia, kde -> http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/images/kde-1.1.2-kfm.jpg
<crimeboy> cada uma que se encaixa melhor em cada necessidade
<crimeboy> eh como uma massa de modelas
<xGrind> pqp q feio
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<crimeboy> modelar(
<crimeboy> o problema eh que as pessoas nao sabem modelar
<crimeboy> e nao querem
<gbs> crimeboy, nao eh nao saber
<gbs> dá trabalho
<crimeboy> elas querem a solucao pronta
<nightnux> porra, essa shot é tema do kde 1
<crimeboy> como no windows
<nightnux> de 1900 e bolinha
<gbs> ninguem quer ter trabalho
<nightnux> pow, nao tem nada a ver com hoje
<gbs> kde1 rulez
<crimeboy> e eh isso que as distros fazem
<gbs> kde1/kde2 foram os melhores \o/
<crimeboy>  solucoes prontas
<_Augusto_> mas o kde ta virando uma copia do windows.....rsssssssssssssss
<gbs> sei lá
<xGrind> prefiro xfce
<gbs> tenho uma duvida
<crimeboy> sou so roupas
<gbs> o tema padrao do kde3 foi feito pela conectiva?
<nightnux> nao
<nightnux> o conectiva tinha um tema chamado oxygen feito por um designer brasileiro que foi incorporado as opções de temas do kde3
<astdarkness> eu não acho que o KDE tá virando cópia do windows
<Patricia> kde atual http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/kde.png
<gbs> nictuku, e qual foi o nome desse tema no final, no kde3?
<Patricia> pacotes de cores, criado por mim :)
<astdarkness> se repararem, muitas caracteristicas do KDE foram copiadas para o windows
<gbs> kde virando copia do windows agora? e antes http://blogs.pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/tux-love/kde3%20XP.jpg ?
<xGrind> acho q windows tava virando copia do KDE
<xGrind> =]
<astdarkness> +1 xGrind
<nightnux> concordo, nao é o kde q copia o windows, se forem ver é o windows que copiou muitas coisas
<nightnux> =)
<Patricia> kde tem para windows vcs nao sabem disso nao?
<nightnux> tem mas eu nao tenho coragem de instalar
<nightnux> kkkkk
<Patricia> logicamente por isso se parece
<Patricia> tem medo?
<Patricia> essa img
<gbs> Patricia, kde tem tema, gnome tem tema
<xGrind> kde para windows?
<nightnux> eu acho que nao deve ser estável
<Patricia> http://blogs.pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/tux-love/kde3%20XP.jpg
<Patricia> montagem
<nightnux> so por isso
<gbs> Patricia, nao eh montagem nao
<gbs> é o redmond linux
<Patricia> sim e sim
<xGrind> Patricia; como assim?
<Patricia> olha os cantos
<Patricia> xGrind sim kde para windows
<_Augusto_> conectiva 8 lançou um tema pro kde q deve ter ate hj os icones.,.....rssss
<astdarkness> gbs: a galera portam esses temas windows para linux para atrair novos users
<Patricia> mac etc
<gbs> Patricia,  nao eh montagem :=)
<gbs> astdarkness, eu sei, eu uso o tema do windows 7 no meu gnome2
<xGrind> eu sei q xfce tem pra mac
<gbs> justamente pra mostrar pro povão q isso eh possivel ;D
<Patricia> gbs, sim é
<_Augusto_> eu tentei usar esse redmond linux e nunca consegui...rsssss
<gbs> Patricia, nao eh criatura, eu usei isso aí
<Patricia> xGrind, windows.kde.org
<Patricia> gbs criatura a quela img q postou é
<Patricia> olha os cantos,
<Patricia> chega
<Patricia> morra
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
 * Patricia troll on
<gbs> bom, vc ta achando feio?
<gbs> poisé, era assim.
<xGrind> Patricia; nunca vi isso kkk
<_Augusto_> windows é uma copia geral de td q tem no mercado...rsssssssss
<Patricia> xGrind, por isso todos falam
<xGrind> mas da pra por no xp ?
<Patricia> xGrind, windows linux unix mac celular
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> ue
<gbs> Patricia, essa distribuição chegou a ter uns 15 segundos de fama
<gbs> era o lycoris
<nightnux> cara, esses efeitozinhos de sombra, animação do windows 7 começaram no mac, depois o Linux incorporou e so depois de muito tempo o windows teve
<nightnux> ou seja, o windows sempre esteve atras em designer de telas
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> as pessoas falam sem saber
<astdarkness> perfeito esse KDE_Winxp
<astdarkness> dá pra enganar
<astdarkness> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness: \o/
<Patricia> astdarkness srssr
<_Augusto_> mas deve ser pq os cara da M$ nao pensam somente em enfeitozinhos, mas sim no funcionamente do sistema....
<gbs> astdarkness, ja viu o win2-7 ? -> gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<Patricia> gnome para windows
<peregrinator_six> gbs: manda o print do teu desktop ai man....?!
<Patricia> google it :)
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: LOL
<gbs> peregrinator_six, ve no link q acabei de passar, é igualzinho
<peregrinator_six> gbs: não aparece aqui não...
<peregrinator_six> peguei a conversa depois...
<gbs> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<Patricia> para ver
<peregrinator_six> gbs: thank you man!
<Patricia> kde nem tem temas assim
<Patricia> para deixar igualzinho o 7
<Patricia> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/113264-1.jpg
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> eu queria :(
<gbs> tem sim patricia
<Patricia> :D
<stargazer> boa tarde
<Patricia> como é  o nome
<Patricia> pq kde nao se limita apenas um pacotinho de tema
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> meiados de 8
<gbs> esse arquivo aí do win2-7
<gbs> nao eh 1 pacote
<gbs> sao uns 20 =x
<xGrind> horrivel esse tema
<xGrind> nao gosto de windows
<Patricia> gbs para kde tem?
<Patricia> me passa o link
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :D
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: horrivel 'eo seu xubuntu! :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHUSH
<Patricia> nozes_ausente, se prepara agora :D kde win 7 :D
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; kkk
<Patricia> interface é interface vcs sao bobos de ligar para isso kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> kde já e winodw$, ou seria o contrario...?! :P
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
<astdarkness> o tema é bacana gbs
<astdarkness> muito bonito
<gbs> astdarkness, pra novice eh é
<Patricia> se fosse eu nao queria um tema nao acha?
<xGrind> nozes tae?
<gbs> Patricia, google for "how to make kde looks like windows"
<peregrinator_six> não acho não... :P
<Patricia> ahhh
<xGrind> alguem ja usou pclinuxos?
<Patricia> ja procurei filhote nem tem
<peregrinator_six> filhote...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> ARSDRADSRADSRDARSD
<Patricia> os q achei sao umas droga
<Patricia> nem fica igual :(
<Patricia> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/104232-1.jpg
<Patricia> olha para isso
<Patricia> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Vistar7+-+Windows+7+Transformation+Pack?content=104232
<Patricia> tem nada ver com windows 7
<Patricia> o gnome fica igual :D
<peregrinator_six> caramba fica igualzinho o vista!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> tem nada ver
<Patricia> uma plagia mal feita completamente
<Patricia> windows vista e 7 no kde nao fica igual :S :(
<Patricia> gnome fica :S mas compiz nao vai
<peregrinator_six> é por isso que o dimiutivo de fanatico é fã... Aff...
<peregrinator_six> *diminutivo...
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> interface parecer com windows muda o kernel?
<Patricia> funcionalidade?
<peregrinator_six> que que tem a ver....?!
<Patricia> "uma pergunta"
<peregrinator_six> o kernel nem precisa disso pra funcionar...
<gbs> nao patie
<Patricia> preconceito  bobo conta kde ... vou conversar com pessoas em outro local , bye bye
<peregrinator_six> vai com DEUS! ;)
<Patricia> prefiro ir com outra pessoa :)
<gbs> interface e kernel são separados
<xGrind> Patricia; comigo \o
<Distrowatch> Este evento esta sendo muito bom mesmo compareça amanhã http://www.brasilgameshow.com.br/
<peregrinator_six> não vou não...
<peregrinator_six> eu não tenho preconceito nenhum com o KDE 4, até usaria, só prefiro o GNOME a ele, mas os dois são a mesma coisa, nem melhor nem pior!
<_Augusto_> tb nao tenho preconceito de especie alguma....
<peregrinator_six> bobo é quem fala que duas coisas que nsaceram pra o mesmo fim são superiores umas as outras... Bobagem infantil...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<toter> nossa... que canal feliz... ninguém tem preconceito contra nada...
<gbs> eu tenho
<gbs> acho kde4 um brinquedinho de testes da nokia
<astdarkness> preconceeito não deveria existir no mundo opensource
<gbs> e quem se ferra sao os usuários do sistema
<peregrinator_six> gbs: to no Empathy e tá acontecendo justo aqui que lhe falei...
<peregrinator_six> gbs: o que tem a ver o KDE com a nokia...?! Explique-se man...?!
<toter> astdarkness: assim como não devia ter em nenhum outro aspecto...
<astdarkness> gbs: faz quase 2 anos se não me engano que a nokia adquiriu a trolltech, vejo melhoras no KDE
<toter> mas bem vindo à realidade
<astdarkness> não um experimento
<gbs> preferia o kde 3.5
<gbs> :]
<peregrinator_six> gbs: eu também...
<gbs> kde4 quando saiu era um mar tao grande de bugs
<gbs> q eu parei de usar kde
<gbs> dei chance no 4.01, 4.02 4.03
<gbs> e desisti
<peregrinator_six> gbs:  sabia que é possivel usar ele no ubuntu 10.04...!?
<peregrinator_six> KDE 3.5.12
<astdarkness> todo programa leva tempo para ter estabilidade pessoal
<gbs> peregrinator_six, tem o trinity né
<gbs> nao
<gbs> se o programa nao ta estável
<astdarkness> lembram quando saiu o XP, ninguem queria largar no win98
<gbs> nao lança.
<gbs> nao lembro de ter pegado uma versao de gnome bugada q mal dava pra abrir uma aplicacao q já crashava
<peregrinator_six> gbs: depois mando o link pra vc quando sair da cessão live... :)
<gbs> peregrinator_six, vc conhece o projeto trinity?
<astdarkness> gbs: isso aconteceu muito nas primeiras versões do gnome
<peregrinator_six> gbs: não, que eu me lembre man...
<gbs> peregrinator_six, é um fork do kde 3.5.12
<gbs> astdarkness, desculpe, nunca passei por isso, tirando as versoes do sistema citado
<astdarkness> gbs: já usou o kde 4.5?? ele tá mais estável que o 4.4.4
<gbs> quando eu quero baixar algo pra testar, eu baixo um dev, um beta
<gbs> e nao uma versão final
<peregrinator_six> a coisas mais nojentas que existem no mundo são, fanatismo e preconceito...! :S
<toter> eu acho as melhores
<gbs> todo mundo tem preconceito
<toter> senão o mundo não teria graça
<gbs> quem não tem ou eh mentiroso ou não se conhece
<peregrinator_six> gbs: versõa final não é pra testar e sim pra usar, concordo com vc! Se quer testar tem que ser versão teste horas... :)
<peregrinator_six> então deixa eu me corrigir...
<astdarkness> gbs: todos os dias somos vítimas de experimento, quando lançam um novo alimento, produto ou remédio. depois com o tempo aparecem pessoas com reações a esses produtos, algo que o fabricante nunca advinharia. Ai começa os recalls ou extinção do produto ou venda controlada
<toter> tem uma frase muito interessante que o Linus Torvalds falou uma vez...
<peregrinator_six> gbs:  as duas piores coisas que existem no mundo são: fanatismo e discriminação
<toter> "Release early. Release often."
<toter> para quem sabe inglês... esse é o espírito Linux
<toter> ao invés de lançar uma versão a cada 18 meses
<gbs> já que falaram do torvalds
<toter> lança 3.... de seis em seis meses
<gbs> Torvalds thought KDE 4.0 was a "disaster" because of its lack of maturity, so he switched to GNOME.
<gbs> e tal qual ele, eu segui o caminho
<xGrind> opebox é so' um gerenciador de janelas?
<xGrind> openbox*
<crimeboy> sim
<toter> gbs: ele troca de gerenciador todo ano...
<toter> em 2007...
<toter> "It's no secret that Linus Torvalds, Linux's founder, dislikes the GNOME desktop."
<toter> em 2005... o próprio Linus disse
<toter> "I personally just encourage people to switch to KDE."
<gbs> tempos em que o kde3 existia
<peregrinator_six> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<gbs> :)
<peregrinator_six> poxa, como coloco o offtopic mesmo!?
<peregrinator_six> foi!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<crimeboy> do mesmo jeito que poe a camisiha
<peregrinator_six> o tema do window$ 7 no GNOME fica igual nada, fica muito mais bonito! :D
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: no gnome prefiro o tema do gnome
<astdarkness> nada melhor do que originalidade
<_Augusto_> eu concordo
<peregrinator_six> eu também, ams viva a droga da democracia... \o/
<peregrinator_six> *mas..
<_Augusto_> icewin ainda existe?....
<astdarkness> vou me ausentar pessoal, até daki a pouco
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness: até man!
<crimeboy> vcs nao tem outro assunto nao?
<Distrowatch> ai povo do Ubuntu Gerenciador de Lan house e Cyber Café OpenASB
<gbs> crimeboy, nao : (
<_Augusto_> receitas
<crimeboy> que pobre
<_Augusto_> rsss
<peregrinator_six> crimeboy: quer assunto...?! O meu Empathy fica mudando algumas palavras pelo sinal "?", concerta...?!
<gbs> http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/wiki/bin/view/Documentation/Releases_3_5_12
<crimeboy> tem gente que em uma tarde ganha milhoes
<toter> com certeza vc. não é uma delas... aliás... ninguém aqui desse canal
<toter> :)
<_Augusto_> meu camarada se eu fosse um desses caras com certeza nao estaria em frente ao pc no fim de semana....
<_Augusto_> rsss
<toter> hehehe... eu tb
<gbs> ué
<gbs> se vc fosse rico
<crimeboy> e pq nao sao?
<gbs> nao ia estar no pc?
<gbs> O_O
<gbs> se eu fosse ricasso
<_Augusto_> claro q nao
<gbs> ia ter mais gadgets
<_Augusto_> estaria pensando em como ter uma noite boa de sono....
<toter> ou pagar para outros ficarem na frente do pc para mim
<gbs> omg
<gbs> pagar pra outros sentirem esse prazer? no way!
<gbs> :D
<_Augusto_> pq uma coisa e certa esses caras nao conseguem nem dormir com medo de serem roubados.....
<Pskol> kkkk
<crimeboy> vcs estao muito cheios de certeza
<Pskol> cevja e irc nao tem coisa melhor ne
<toter> fiquei sabendo que existem outros prazeres melhores do que ficar na frente do pc... chama-se mulher
<toter> hehe
<_Augusto_> falou td
<_Augusto_> rsss
<gbs> Pskol, cerveja, irc, e churrasco na laje :P
<Pskol> huahuhau
<crimeboy> pelo menos consegui mudar o assunto.
<gbs> crimeboy, o mundo te agradece
<Pskol> gbs, huahuauhuaa
<crimeboy> o mundo nem vai sentir
<Pskol> gbs, com um monte de uie rebolando
<Pskol> muie
<crimeboy> só depende agora de vcs
<gbs> crimeboy, o meu vai :D
<gbs> < egocentrico
<crimeboy> acho que se perde muito tempo no irc
<crimeboy> falo por experiencia
<peregrinator_six> e até agora não nem tentou resolver o problema...
<crimeboy> entrem pelo menos no time de traducao do ubuntu
<Pskol> eh mesmo, vamos assistit o silvio santos
<Pskol> irc perde tempo
<crimeboy> producao ae
<gbs> auehuahe
<toter> crimeboy: --> faça o que eu digo, não faça o que eu fiz
<gbs> faço parte do time de traducao desde 2005
<crimeboy> gbs: ta na hora de ir pro time de devs
<gbs> eh, tbm faço parte
<gbs> :P
<gbs> ta na hora de eu ir fazer minha monografia auehuaheuaehu
<crimeboy> ou isso
<Pskol> ta na hora d eu pega minha cerva
<crimeboy> sempre se tem algo melhor pra fazer do que ficar aqui
<toter> crimeboy: o que ocasionou essa repentina crise de meia idade?
<gbs> crimeboy, quanta tristeza nessa sua fala
<gbs> : (
<crimeboy> toter: 20 anos perdidos no irc
<crimeboy> irc causa procrastinacao
<crimeboy> cronica
<toter> crimeboy: creio que vc. adquiriu muitas informações aqui... isso é um ganho
<crimeboy> ae quando vejo vcs jovens
<crimeboy> fazendo "nada" aqui
<crimeboy> me sinto no dever de aconselhar
<crimeboy> toter: eh sim, mas a muito custo
<peregrinator_six> hooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<peregrinator_six> :P
<crimeboy> a internet ja é doenća nos consultorios medicos
<toter> nada é grátis... mas não se preocupe, o número de pessoas aqui é pequeno
<crimeboy> as pessoas nao usam como meio e sim como fim
<toter> e os que comparecem aqui não tem futuro mesmo
<peregrinator_six> fim de que...?! :S
<toter> :)
<peregrinator_six> ...
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: de finalidade
<crimeboy> a internet eh um meio de comunicacao
<crimeboy> como o telefone
<crimeboy> mas elas usam como um fim, a finalizade é "usar a internet" e permanecer "conectado"
<crimeboy> diante da pruralidade do meio que teoricamente vc faz de tudo no computador
<peregrinator_six> coisa que vc falou e du toda razão crimeboy é que aqui é perda de tempo, pois mandei minha pergunta ai e ninguem se ofereceu nem pra tentar resolver...
<peregrinator_six> *dou...
<crimeboy> como vc tem toda essa pluralidade de afazerss acaba tambem por fragmenta-los diante das limitacoes fiisicas dos humanos
<peregrinator_six> ...
<toter> peregrinator_six: mas é exatamente esse o problema que o crimeboy está falando
<_Augusto_> po profundo isso
<toter> ao invés de vir aqui perguntar e perder temp
<toter> *tempo
<toter> corre atrás e resolve sozinho... não parece ser algo difícil
<Pskol> eh viva o google
<_Augusto_> viva
<crimeboy> vc fica viciado na comodidade
<crimeboy> eh como vc todos os dias chamar todos os seus amigos pra ficar batendo papo e tomando cerveja na sala de casa
<peregrinator_six> toter: alguem como vc que tem muito mais experiecnia que eu fala isso facil de mais, mas eu já procurei e até fui em sites estrangeiros e não achei nada ainda levo bronca por tentar me ajudar... É triste mesmo, isso aqui muitas vezes é um mar de inutilidade publica... Aff...
<crimeboy> comendo amendoin e outras coisas
<crimeboy> se vc soh faz isso todo dia, alem de deixar a casa uma BAGUNĆA a sua vida para!
<crimeboy> ehehuhe
<_Augusto_> nossa tem gente magoada com algo pro aki...rsss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: que nada man, só constatando uma triste mas real verdade...! ;)
<crimeboy> mas se vc produz nesse ambiente
<crimeboy> algo que lhe somará
<crimeboy> algo solido
<crimeboy> ai eh diferente
<crimeboy> o triste é quando nao se produz nada
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, tem razao...
<crimeboy> entao vamos todos pegar nossos projetos empoeirados e dar conta
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: mas verdade seja dita, é melhor vc usar o google pra buscar a resposta do que entrar no canal e ser tratado de forma estupida como varias vezes acontece man, isso com toda certeza! ;)
<crimeboy> good luck!
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, brow presta atenção, isso sempre vai acontecer em qq lugar do mundo.....cabe a vc escolher se leva isso em consideração ou nao....
<peregrinator_six> agora não mas...
<peregrinator_six> isso não me abala nem um pouco, mas é chato...
<_Augusto_> entao saiba vc q o mundo gira....entao nao se incomode com a forma q vc e tratado pois cada um colhera o q ta semeando......gentileza gera gentileza....
<Pskol> é, acustuma
<Pskol> prmeira vez q entrei tbm ninguem me respondia
<Pskol> depois lascquei um fodase
<peregrinator_six> ...
<toter> na verdade eu trato sarcasticamente certas pessoas justamente para encorajá-las a procurar as respostas por si mesmas...
<peregrinator_six> toter: to sabendo, não esqueci como vc me respodeu não... :P
<toter> é mais recompensador quando vc. descobre sozinho
<peregrinator_six> ?
<crimeboy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Release_history
<Guevara> http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/all/
<toter> quando eu finalmente coloquei a minha sound blaster 16-bits para funcionar no linux em 1995-96, nem lembro o ano direito...
<Guevara> salve
<_Augusto_> toter, mas isso e uma escolha, pra alguns e mais facil perguntar pq nao sao autoditadas..
<toter> eu chorei de felicidade... nem acreditei
<toter> agora não tem graça mais
<_Augusto_> como vc aprender a particionar uma hd a primeira vez...
<peregrinator_six> toter, quem nesse mundo descobri alguma coisa absolutamente só rapaz...?! Isso é utopia! Vc sempre é ajudado....
<toter> perdi as contas de quantas vezes eu tentava usar o LILO e rodava na instalação do Windows... tinha que começar tudo de novo
<_Augusto_> entao véio enm todo mundo e como vc ou eu....muitos precisam sim de ajuda explicadinha passo a passo ate eu muitas vezes justamente por nao encontrar algo concreto na net....
<toter> a palavra "rodava" na frase acima significa "perdia"
<Pskol> se o som ja era dificil, imagina os fax modems
<Pskol> kkk
<toter> nossa... nem me lembra
<toter> "winmodems"... pfff
<Pskol> que desgrama era aquilo
<Pskol> o cara tinha q ter pos graduaçao em modem pra poder funcionar
<_Augusto_> e qdo eu consegui fazer minha adsl em 2000 funcionar usando pppoe num RH 7....
<crimeboy> fiz o roteiro do viral de lanćamento do novo Debian Squeeze
<crimeboy> em breve nos melhores cinesites de videos
<_Augusto_> hj em dia ta mamão com açucar....
<Pskol> melhor coisa q fizeram foi o modem roteado
<Pskol> da adsl
<Pskol> de
<xXx4LPH4xXx> backtrack tem algum g33k  entendido em BT$
<Pskol> ppoe eh froi
<Pskol> d
<crimeboy> entendido ;]
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: vc quer saber o que?
<Pskol> se o cara eh g33333k ele nao usa backtrack
<crimeboy> Pskol: pq?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ai mala dexa o pai conversar com o crimeboy ok
<Pskol> xXx4LPH4xXx, vai la filho, diz a sua duvida
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ai crimeboy     presciso acessar ele remotament    mas  ele esta rodando via maquina virtual sabe abilitar]
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: nao sei
<xXx4LPH4xXx> obs usando primeiro plano  o ubuntu
<xGrind> alguem sabe se o QCad é feito em Qt ?
<crimeboy> xGrind: sim, infelizmente
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pskoll tu sabe a resposta
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<xGrind> crimeboy; conhece alguem q seja em gtk ?
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: isso vai depender do que vc ta usando pra virtualizar
<xXx4LPH4xXx> por incrivelll   o virtual box  OSE
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: se eh xen ou vbox em todo caso tem um manual de cada um no site e no pacote oficial
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: parece que eu achei algo... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-telepathy/2008-October/000955.html
<toter> xXx4LPH4xXx: o mais rápido para resolver seria instalar um programa estilo TeamViewer
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: pode me ajudar, pois eu nao tenho conhecimento na lingua....
<toter> é temporário até vc. achar uma solução definitiva
<crimeboy> xGrind: alguem que seja gtk nao, ;] mas tem um site soh de cads por ae, digite cad on linux no google
<xXx4LPH4xXx> crimeboy e toter bela respostas
<xGrind> crimeboy; algum kk
<peregrinator_six> toter: a quem vc respondeu...?!
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ae toter tu usa o BT?
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<crimeboy> xGrind: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<peregrinator_six> alguem por favor pode traduzir pra eu...?! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-telepathy/2008-October/000955.html eu acho que é sobre o meu problema com o empathy...
<xXx4LPH4xXx> white hat ---- tu tem que virar um deles para saber como ser inimigo deles
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu tb nao tenho conhecimento da lingua brow, mas pelo pouco q entendi tem q trocar algo em relação ao tipo de caracter q vc ta usando. geralmente e usado algo como western iso 8859-1 e diz pra mudar para 8859-15 e talvez o programa entenda algo assim posso estar errado
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: eu já até sei o enconding que tenho que usar pra fazer funcionar, mas aonde eu mudo isso no empathy...?!
<peregrinator_six> no Pidgin eu sei...?!
<peregrinator_six> eu sei!
<_Augusto_> isso eu nao sei pq nao uso o tal...desculpe
<xXx4LPH4xXx> black hat- ante de tudo nao deixe rastros isto pode ser catastrofico
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_: desculpe nada man, pelo menos vc tá me dando sua atenção primo! :)
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: se vc quer ser hacker esta no canal errado.
<crimeboy> rede errada tb
<crimeboy> ;]
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ae mala tu ja me deu uma resposta ok dexa entao eu falar com o cara aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Rede errada?  oO
<crimeboy> haxors
<EduardeCalibal> xXx4LPH4xXx, não peguei qual foi sua pergunta?
<crimeboy> o velho cliche
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, é q eu nao uso mesmo, nem sabia disso...depois vou tentar tb so por curiosidade...rsss
<xXx4LPH4xXx> foi com  crimeboy
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, ok.
<toter> xXx4LPH4xXx: usando o teamviewer vc. não vai precisar se preocupar com firewall, qual o ip ou nada do gênero. é mais fácil
<toter> agora se for para acessar remotamente usando algo como o vnc
<toter> boa sorte
<toter> vai ser um saco configurar
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pois eh mesmo
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ja tentei
<crimeboy> vai ter que ser haxor
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ate deu mas eh poha de ruim
<xXx4LPH4xXx> haxor "???
<toter> tsc tsc
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pois o teamviewer ate da mas o meu intuito seria compartilhar pasta e o teamview compartilha tbm mas eh lento pra arquivos
<toter> xXx4LPH4xXx: vai ser um interessante projeto...
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ae toter tu ja tem algum grupo na net
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> sei la um clan
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?/
<toter> não... acho que estou velho para isso
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<toter> dê uma lida a respeito de vnc na net
<xXx4LPH4xXx> qnts anos?
<toter> vai ser chato, mas vc. consegue
<toter> eu não tenho paciência
<toter> o teamviewer funciona blz aqui
<toter> mas eu te entendo
<xXx4LPH4xXx> qnts anos toter?
<crimeboy> hehe
<peregrinator_six> falou na idade o cara morreu ai... 0o
<peregrinator_six> bizarro...
<Pskol> transferir arquivos entre host e vm?
<crimeboy> qsm
<xXx4LPH4xXx> debian/toor/root Ge /ls  all.   *.* files.get
<crimeboy> xXx4LPH4xXx: na efnet vc vai encontrar mais informacoes desse tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> inferno
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o pidgin , está dando problema no ubuntu ai gente ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois eu estou só com o ubuntu server instalado aqui :P
<Pskol> Cesar_Augusto_W7, ehhh certificado omega
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pois eh estouu com o teamviewer   ele como o toter falou ate da certo simm
<xXx4LPH4xXx> so eh um poko lento na transferencia
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7: msn-pecan
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Pskol: isto é uma afirmação auehuahe , pois eu sei que é o problema no certificado já :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six:  hum
<peregrinator_six> ou o contrario instala ai que resolve
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que inferno este protocolo pestiado auheuahue
<peregrinator_six> sudo make install mns-pecan Cesar_Augusto_W7
<peregrinator_six> *msn-pecan
<Pskol> Cesar_Augusto_W7, entao, nao consegi resolver, resolvei por um dia so, no outro ja pifou, tive q bota emesene em umas 30 aquinas por causa disso,,
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não vejo a hora do pessoal migrar para o Gtalk aueuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Pskol:  pior que fica um tempo funcionando , mas pelo que li
<Pskol> eh, depois cai denovo
<EduardeCalibal> Este soy jo
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o pidgin atualiza automaticamente para o certificado antigo e dai que dá o pedido do certificado ou aviso auheuahe :P
<Pskol> Cesar_Augusto_W7, botei emesene eh foi 100%
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six:  valeu ai pela ajuda :D
<xXx4LPH4xXx> aee negada   metaexploit achou 0day teamwiever        kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk pohhhheta
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six:  não sou tão noob auuehauea , mas mesmo assim , muito obrigado :P
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7: tranquilidade man, precisando e eu sabendo disponha!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six:  show :D
<xXx4LPH4xXx> afff sem permissao vc entrar no remoto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six:  digo o mesmo :D
<PacBuia-Empathy> peregrinator_six, não tenho erros, só no tópico do canal.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Estava vendo aqui, sem incidentes quanto a acentuação dos usuários.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> PacBuia-Empathy:  erros ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> PacBuia-Empathy:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu tá usando o pidgin no irc ?
<EduardeCalibal> É
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bom eu fiz um tuto mostrando como resolver o problema da acentuação
<EduardeCalibal> E aqui o Xchat
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é problema com a codificação dos caracteres
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: falei pra vc...
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7: exatamente man...
<EduardeCalibal> Passa a dica ai.
<xXx4LPH4xXx> metaexploit no teamwiever  entrar no remo sem permissao-- tipo )day
<peregrinator_six> mas não é no Pidgin não é o do Empathy!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> EduardeCalibal:  vou pegar ai
<peregrinator_six> não sei aonde muda mas sei o que mudar!
<EduardeCalibal> Empathy, isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Me enganei.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca usei esse negócio.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Pskol> xXx4LPH4xXx, putzz eu foda ein
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> EduardeCalibal:  http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<PacBuia-Empathy> Primeira vez para tudo né meu parceiro.
<Pskol> xXx4LPH4xXx, putzz que foda ein
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai maninho brodi.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Parecemos irmãos.
<EduardeCalibal> Só.
<PacBuia-Empathy> :D
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas no pidgin já arrumei ontem man...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> quero pra o Empathy
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> PacBuia-Empathy:  http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/como-arrumar-o-problema-na-codificacao-de-caracteres-do-pidgin-no-irc/
<EduardeCalibal> Desculpe Cesar, me enganei, estou testando o empathy ali.
<PacBuia-Empathy> É, foi mal.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Distração minha.
<EduardeCalibal> Só.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum , mas talvez está informação já ajude :P
<peregrinator_six> foi exatamente o que eu fiz pra o Pidgin e funciona 100%...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o empathy nem usei muito no ubuntu hehe , me apeguei ao pidgin , tanto que uso no windows ele também :D
<xXx4LPH4xXx> aff assim vai fikar facilll invasao com usuarios teamwiever  linux
<peregrinator_six> mas é pra o empathy que tá dando o mesmo problema.../!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<PacBuia-Empathy> Aqui não esta...  Ao menos não no meu.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Só notei o tópico co erro de acentuação.
<PacBuia-Empathy> com erro.
<peregrinator_six> só queria saber aonde mexe no enconding do empathy, só isso... :|
<PacBuia-Empathy> Ali onde aparece Portugês ele comeu o ê.
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: qual a sua versão...?!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Procurando...
<peregrinator_six> o emun é p 2.30.2
<PacBuia-Empathy> 2.30.2
<peregrinator_six> *meu
<PacBuia-Empathy> É arquivo de configuração...  Vou procurar.
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: beleza man
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> PacBuia-Empathy:  deve ter alguma lugar chamado codificações no Empathy
<PacBuia-Empathy> É possível.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Ele é bem mais leve que o outros programas que uso...
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7: pra facil de achar ugual ao pidgin não man!
<peregrinator_six> :(
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ehehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou verificar se meu ubuntu está na VM aqui ainda
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: ele é o IM mais leve em interface grafiica que existe man!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Parece mesmo.
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy:  por isso gosto dele, é o seu mais forte e talvez sua unica vantagem
<PacBuia-Empathy> Gostei por que conecta relativamente rápido, mas o MSN esta funcionando legal nele por esses dias de tilts?
<peregrinator_six> não, parou também...
<peregrinator_six> mesmo problema do pidigin e talvez a mesma solução, ainda não sei ao certo, mas cada problema de uma vez... ;)
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=74063.0
<PacBuia-Empathy> Acho que ele é afetado pela configuração local do teu sistema peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: mas todos os outros tão legais...?!
<peregrinator_six> como pode só ele dar erro...?!
<peregrinator_six> mas vamos lá...
<peregrinator_six> então é só muidar a fonte do sistema e fica tudo certo...?!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Acho o seguinte.  Ele pode fazer uso de alguma configuração do sistema apenas quando instala.
<peregrinator_six> ou tem que ir em algum lugar....?!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Tentou fazer a instalação limpa dele?
<peregrinator_six> já fix iso e continuou...
<peregrinator_six> não resolve...
<peregrinator_six> *fiz...
<peregrinator_six> *isso
<PacBuia-Empathy> Limpa que digo é depois de desinstalar apagar os arquivos de configuração e depois instalar novamente.
<peregrinator_six> eu sempre limpo tudo antes de reinstalar o programa, pastas ocultas e tudo o que tem relatividade com o dito cujo...
<peregrinator_six> droga...
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: vou ter que sair man...
<PacBuia-Empathy> Ok.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Vou testando aqui..
<peregrinator_six> bosta...
<PacBuia-Empathy> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<PacBuia-Empathy> Depois dá uma lida.
<peregrinator_six> acredito que o segredo é descobrir como muda o enconding dele, posi quando fiz o mesmo com o pidgin ficou perfeito!
<peregrinator_six> não sei ler ingles...
<peregrinator_six> mas muito obrigado pela atenção e vontade em tentar me ajudar!
<peregrinator_six> vamos conseguir! :)
<PacBuia-Empathy> Nos arquivos de tradução dele tem uma traduçao para codificação associada ao irc.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Ou charset em inglês.  Basta achar onde fica esse texto.
<peregrinator_six> lá na pasta dele...?!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Achei na internet uma referência, nada na pasta dele ainda
<PacBuia-Empathy> Edita o canal.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Esta lá.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Codificação, o meu esta utf8
<PacBuia-Empathy> Unicode...
<PacBuia-Empathy> Na parte que faz o gerenciamento das contas
<peregrinator_six> oa...
<peregrinator_six> opa..
<peregrinator_six> aonde
<PacBuia-Empathy> Na janela principal>Editar>Contas
<PacBuia-Empathy> Entre o + e o - da rede tem um livrinho para editar as configurações.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Ali tem a codificação que vai usar para a rede.
<peregrinator_six> no lapis né.../!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Isso, lápis com uma folha.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Não era um livrinho afinal...
<PacBuia-Empathy> :-P
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal: meu muito obrigado man!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Testa antes de agradecer...
<peregrinator_six> cara, to feliz só por isso man!
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHAS
<PacBuia-Empathy> oO
<PacBuia-Empathy> Acho que ele ainda esta pouco amigável, esse programa, as opções e a forma de se chegar aos canais ainda esta complicada se comparado com o xchat, vou ficar com clientes separados por hora...
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: vou testar!
<peregrinator_six> mas ele permite configuração automatica man...
<peregrinator_six> questão de uso, vc não tem costume...
<Patricia> Voltei :)
<peregrinator_six> mas, tudo bem...
<PacBuia-Empathy> Pois é.
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto muito dele, pidgin e emesene!
<PacBuia-Empathy> Troxe vírus para a galera?
<PacBuia-Empathy> oO
<PacBuia-Empathy> Medo de viroses...
<PacBuia-Empathy> Patricia, nunca te chamaram de patricinha só por causa do nome?
<Patricia> PacBuia-Empathy sim tem alguns idiotas q chama
<PacBuia-Empathy> oO
<PacBuia-Empathy> Que bobos.
<Patricia> sim e muito
<Patricia> :)
<PacBuia-Empathy> :-P
<Patricia> PacBuia-Empathy, :),
<PacBuia-Empathy> Nem me toquei, coloquei o nome da conta de um jogo que eu queria fazer no segundo grau.
<PacBuia-Empathy> :D
<PacBuia-Empathy> Pac Buia.
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: sabia que antes de todo esse trabalhinho eu fui mexer na fonte do sistema...
<PacBuia-Empathy> oO
<peregrinator_six> e tá bom!
<Distrowatch> system of a down Toxity  porra
<PacBuia-Empathy> oO
<peregrinator_six> parou de trocar as letras.... :p
<PacBuia-Empathy> Eufrazino troca-letras.
<PacBuia-Empathy> Acho que era esse o nome abrasileirado dele.
<peregrinator_six> PacBuia-Empathy: uahsuahsuahsuh
<PacBuia-Empathy> Vou sair então...  Deixar de ser múltiplo e voltar a ser um...  Meio fui.
<EduardeCalibal> Vivendo la vida loca...
<EduardeCalibal> Menos um problema eu diria.
<EduardeCalibal> Tomar um café e torcer pelo Grêmio...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<peregrinator_six> muito obrigado mesmo EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<peregrinator_six> boa torcida!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Vou torcer para que alguém acerte o juiz ladrão...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal: auhsuahsuahushuhas
<peregrinator_six> sem violencia brow, very easy!
<leandrogt> boa tarde a todos, gostaria de tirar uma dúvida a respeito do plugin do flash . Os vídeos da globo não maximizam como no windows, aparece as barras superior e inferior, existe alguma maneira de contornar isso ou é padrão?
<EduardeCalibal> O jogo é só as 19:30h...
<EduardeCalibal> leandrogt, eu uso o complemento para fazer download e ver depois no mplayer.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> download helper
<leandrogt> mas EduardeCalibal, assitindo online também acontece o mesmo que comigo?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, eu não sou muito fã do que tem na página da globo...  Manda um exemplo ai que testo aqui.
<leandrogt> http://programadojo.globo.com/programa/2010/11/19/raca-negra-conta-que-pegaram-aviao-com-300-refugiados/
<EduardeCalibal> Momento...
<leandrogt> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é a página deles que faz as barras que fala.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta rodando dentro da fanela aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não em tela cheia.
<EduardeCalibal> É coisa deles, não do navegador, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Devem ler os dados do sistema para recalcular a janela...  Se bem que tenho restrições as rotinas java, impedi que sejam removidos menus, essas coisas.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar usar o F11 para usar o modo mais limpo do firefox.
<leandrogt> sei
<EduardeCalibal> Derrepente te ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que com o youtube n
<EduardeCalibal> não tenho esse problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Já confirmo.
<leandrogt> não tem não
<leandrogt> no youtube maximiza certinho
<EduardeCalibal> Travei o navegador...  O firefox 4 beta 7 esta muito instável ainda com vídeos...
<EduardeCalibal> Não travou, apenas o plugin se foi...
<leandrogt> vc tem placa de video nvidia?
<EduardeCalibal> É, isso são coisas que a globo já teria resolvido se fosse do interesse deles...
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com os drivers deles.
<leandrogt> é verdade, a globo não presta muito
<EduardeCalibal> Eles fazem o que dá lucro e a estatística aponta que só 1/2 % dos usuários usam Linux.
<leandrogt> quando eu instalei o ubuntu semana passada, nos drivers adicionais apareciam 2 linhas da nvidia, aí eu permiti usar e não consegui mais usar o modo gráfico
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tem duas opções, o driver genérico (nv) ou instala o do fabricante.
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda pode usar o vesa.
<leandrogt> reisntalei e fix de novo e deu a mesma coisa, aí eu tentei várias maneiras que vi nos foruns pra instalar e dava erro
<leandrogt> estou usando o genérico, mas ta muito ruim a visualização
<EduardeCalibal> Já sofri com isso também...
<EduardeCalibal> Faz assim, copia o driver do fabricante.
<leandrogt> parece os pixels quebrados, muito ruim mesmo
<leandrogt> nao sei como ajeitar isso
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando qual driver ali na configuração do /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<EduardeCalibal> Pela descrição deve ser o vesa.
<leandrogt> como tenho acesso pelo terminal?
<leandrogt> ao arquivo pra verificar isso
<EduardeCalibal> Pode abrir ele diretamente, apenas para leitura com qualquer editor de texto, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Em algum trecho estará escrito Identifier     "video"
<EduardeCalibal> Nesta seção estará o driver que esta usando.
<EduardeCalibal> Se existir essa seção, claro.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a sua placa de vídeo?
<leandrogt> só conseguir abrir o: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<leandrogt> o outro dá que não foi encontrado
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Ele pode ter simplesmente sido apagado.
<EduardeCalibal> Ve esse ai .
<EduardeCalibal> O que andou fazendo, atualizando sistema?
<leandrogt> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não dou sorte com isso.
<leandrogt> Identifier     "Layout0"
<EduardeCalibal> Acho o que tem nome de video.
<EduardeCalibal> Ache...
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente é a última seção.
<EduardeCalibal> Video, video0 algo que se pareça com vídeo...
<leandrogt> Section "Screen"
<leandrogt>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<EduardeCalibal> não...  Essa são as configurações de como ve a tela.
<EduardeCalibal> Outra.
<leandrogt> section "Monitor" >>>  Identifier     "Monitor0"
<EduardeCalibal> Também não.
<EduardeCalibal> Essa é sobre o hardware monitor.
<leandrogt> Section "InputDevice" >>>>    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<EduardeCalibal> Teclado.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai achar o mouse logo.
<EduardeCalibal> Não são muitas...
<leandrogt> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<leandrogt> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.12  (buildmeister@builder101)  Fri Oct  8 13:54:10 PDT 2010
<EduardeCalibal> Quando achar o video busca o driver.
<leandrogt> será que o meu arquivo xorg.conf não está faltando ou corrompido e dê esse erro?
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez, mas esse que esta vendo é a copia de segurança.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode fazer uma cópia desse e colocar com nome de xorg.conf e reiniciar o X
<leandrogt> section video não tem
<EduardeCalibal> Se estiver tudo certo com o driver (que estamos tentando encontrar) irá conseguir voltar ao que era.
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Busca nvidia no arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Não, busca "nvidia"
<EduardeCalibal> Com as aspas.
<leandrogt> Section "Device"    Identifier     "Device0"    Driver         "nvidia"    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation
<EduardeCalibal> nvidia
<EduardeCalibal> Foi gerado pelo instalador da nvidia.
<EduardeCalibal> Atualizou kernell?
<leandrogt> acho que sim
<EduardeCalibal> Se sim esse driver não vai prestar.
<EduardeCalibal> Para usar o genérico pode restaurar esse arquivo, comentar a linha sobre o nvidia e adicionar a linha driver="nv"
<EduardeCalibal> Se quer tentar instalar o driver novamente, copia a versão nova do instalador da página da nvidia.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.nvidia.com.br/Download/index.aspx?lang=br
<EduardeCalibal> Acha o teu dispositivo ali e copia.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vai precisar identificar seu kernell atual.  Verificar se tem os headers dele e ter o mesmo compilador com o qual ele foi gerado.
<EduardeCalibal> Para comentar a linha se usa o símbolo # no início da linha.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer testar?
<EduardeCalibal> Se não tem certeza se realmente tem um kernell novo agora, pode simplesmente fazer uma copia desse arquivo e reiniciar o X, ele vai carregar normal se tudo estiver correto.
<leandrogt> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, abre um terminal.
<leandrogt> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Pode abrir com Alt + F2 e depois digitar, por exemplo, "xterm" ali e executar.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ir até o local deste arquivo e fazer uma copia, só vai conseguir isso como root.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode usar sudo para isso.,
<EduardeCalibal> Me diga em qual parte esta ou se precisa de ajuda com algo que disse antes.
<leandrogt> abri o terminal, executei xterm nele e abriu uma janela de comando
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ir até o local em questão com o comando cd /etc/X11
<leandrogt> root@leandro:~#
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  O # indica que já é root.  Acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegando ao /etc/X11 copia o arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando?
<leandrogt> diz que não foi encontrado o arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> Onde esta agora?
<EduardeCalibal> Comando para ir é o seginte:
<EduardeCalibal> cd /etc/X11
<leandrogt> digitei cd /etc/X11
<EduardeCalibal> Deu não encontrado?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou chegou lá e quando foi copiar o arquivo deu não encontrado?
<leandrogt> deu não encontrado
<EduardeCalibal> Estranho...  Já que conseguiu abrir antes o /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup então ele existe.
<EduardeCalibal> Não deu espaço entre o cd e a /
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<leandrogt> copie do jeito que vc postou
<leandrogt> cd /etc/11
<EduardeCalibal> Comeu o X.
<leandrogt> x11
<leandrogt> coloquei
<EduardeCalibal> X maiusculo.
<leandrogt> aqui que eu errei
<EduardeCalibal> cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<EduardeCalibal> gedit xorg.conf
<leandrogt> apareceu:  /etc/X11#
<EduardeCalibal> Essa linha do gedit geralmente não funcina comigo quanto tento usar.
<EduardeCalibal> Linha do cp agora.
<leandrogt> como faço?
<EduardeCalibal> cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<EduardeCalibal> Foi?
<leandrogt> não
<leandrogt> dá não encontrado
<EduardeCalibal> ls xorg.conf*
<EduardeCalibal> E ve se aparece o arquivo que abriu antes.
<leandrogt> apareceu varias linhas agora
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, não tem uma xorg.conf tem?
<leandrogt> tem, mas do lado aparece:
<EduardeCalibal> .backup?
<leandrogt> xorg.conf-backup-101116200645
<EduardeCalibal> Esse ai que abriu antes?
<EduardeCalibal> Se tiver dúvida pode olhar o nome do arquivo na barra.
<leandrogt> não, ele não tinha esses nuneros apos o nome backup
<EduardeCalibal> E tem outro backup ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Só -backup?
<leandrogt> tem amis 2
<EduardeCalibal> No meu aqui tem um xorg.conf.backup.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é automaticamente gerado pelo driver da nvidia sendo instalado.
<leandrogt> vc já usa ubuntu a quanto tempo?
<EduardeCalibal> Debian, 5 anos, 2 exclusivamente Linux.
<leandrogt> então ubuntu vc não usa? só debian?
<thiago_> Por favor alguém pode me ajudar, acho que quebrei a integridade das bibliotecas Python
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<leandrogt> não usa mais windows?
<EduardeCalibal> Ubuntu é um derivado do Debian.  Não uso mais Windows, nada.
<thiago_> tipo, quando digito alacarte no terminal me aparece: ImportError: No module named _cairo
<leandrogt> vc usa algum antivirus ou alguma ferramenta de segunraça?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, nada
<EduardeCalibal> Só medidas defensivas.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair.
<EduardeCalibal> Volto logo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<wedson> ja tentou importar as bibliotecas?
<thiago_> sim
<leandrogt> muito obrigado Eduardecalibal, valeu mesmo, nota 1000 pra ti
<thiago_> ja tentei até reconfigurar o dpkg
<thiago_> parece que há alguma incompatibilidade com pygtk
<thiago_> mas não sei como resolver isso
<thiago_> tem vários programa que simplesmente não executam mais
<thiago_> como o "alacarte"
<EduardeCalibal> leandrogt, vou te passar todo o processo que pode fazer.
<EduardeCalibal> Copiar o driver que falei da nvidia.
<EduardeCalibal> copiar os headers para seu kernel
<EduardeCalibal> Para identificar seu kernell usa o uname -a
<EduardeCalibal> Vai ter a versão corrente.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai precisar instalar os headers para a merma versão.
<wedson> ve se te ajuda: http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3485
<wedson> deve ser o msmo problema seu
<EduardeCalibal> O arquivo que falei, pode copiar com o comando cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf.
<EduardeCalibal> Não esquece dos espaços.
<EduardeCalibal> Faz mais duas copias: cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf-vesa
<EduardeCalibal> E cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf-nv
<wedson> thiago_: http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=3485
<EduardeCalibal> vai editar a versão vesa e colocar onde estra escrito driver="nvidia" vai colocar driver="vesa"
<EduardeCalibal> No nv vai fazer a edição e trocar a mesma linha por nv ao invés de vesa.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode copiar o que quiser para o xorg.conf.
<EduardeCalibal> O vesa provavelmente irá funcionar sempre.
<EduardeCalibal> O nv talvez.
<thiago_> ok wedson, mas eu não achei o script de inicialização do python
<EduardeCalibal> E o nvidia, que é o que esta no backup pode ou não funcionar, vai depender se troucou de kernell.
<EduardeCalibal> É isso, resumindo.
<EduardeCalibal> Testa uma versão, se não carregar o X copia outro deles para o lugar do xorg.conf.
<EduardeCalibal> E testa novamente.
<leandrogt> vc tem algum blog?
<EduardeCalibal> Não.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas sempre estou por aqui, devo estar novamente aqui em 4 ou 5 h.
<leandrogt> vc é de qual estado?
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<marcos> quanto  ganha  um programador  nos  estados unidos?
<thiago_> Wedson eu não entendi bem o cara lá do Forum, o que foi feito mesmo?
<marcos> alguem sabe  quanto  ganha  um  programador  na  terra  do  tiu san
<wedson> thiago_: pois eh kra, parece que o problema dele era com a versao do python que os scripts estavam utilizando ou coisa parecida o que nao deve ser o seu problema
<vitorlobo> Patricia: boa noite :P
<Patricia> vitorlobo oi
<xXx4LPH4xXx> AE negada alguem ja teve o problema de travamento no ubuntu 10.10
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ??????????????//
<_Augusto_> eu ainda nao..rs
<xXx4LPH4xXx> eu tive problemas    em alguns programas especificos
<xXx4LPH4xXx> samba,,,,gcc compilador
<xXx4LPH4xXx> e alguns outros
<_Augusto_> aki o unico programa q nao ta funcionando direito mesmo pq eu nem uso é o emphaty...
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pois eh tem hora que ate o mozila  buga
<_Augusto_> eu nem uso esse q vc citou
<marcos> quanto  paga  a um programador  la  fora?
<_Augusto_> aki eu uso o chromium, skype, emesene
<_Augusto_> e td funfa de boa...
<xXx4LPH4xXx> dependendo  do programador uns 1500
<xXx4LPH4xXx> dependendo do local 3000
<marcos> u$
<renebarbosa> o meu firefox trava
<renebarbosa> porém eh por causa de um addon fudido
<renebarbosa> em js
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pois eh firefox trava quando o for;a
<xXx4LPH4xXx> força
<_Augusto_> nem posso pedir muito da minha maquina nao, entao uso o basico mesmo...
<marcos> 3000  dolaress  equivale  aa  uns  9000  reais
<xXx4LPH4xXx> mesmo que a maquina seja  fodona nao eh a maquina mas sim o proprio sourse do firefox
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ahhh em dolares eu nao seiiiii  mas em real eh 1500 a 300
<xXx4LPH4xXx> 3000
<vitorlobo> Patricia: iai cê acha msmo q pega c em 6 meses?
<marcos> isso  é  aqui no  brasil?
<marcos> no  estrageiro
<xXx4LPH4xXx> linguagen C eh fodona tem gente que aprende ate em menos mas tem gente que com um ano ainda nao pega
<Patricia> vitorlobo se eu nao tentar eu nao vou saiber :)
<Patricia> *saber
<Patricia> nao se pega, se aprende
<xXx4LPH4xXx> brasil
<xXx4LPH4xXx> brasil
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc ta aprendendo?
<Patricia> se me deixar ler sim
<vitorlobo> Patricia: -.- la vem vc irritada denovo eu hein?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> irritada eu?
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> vitorlobo}|{ to naoo
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ai vcs dois testao se conhecendo ou ja se conhecem ?:
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> vitorlobo}|{ seu amigo?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: entao seu problema é comigo ne?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> patricia te digo uma dica para vc estudar programaçao vc tem que focar nao pode ter mais nada nada mesmo  desfocando tipo estude    tire uma hora so pra aquilo deixe o msn ate desligadooooo
<Patricia> vitorlobo que problema
<Patricia> quem ta irritada
<Patricia> ?
<Patricia> quero dica nao
<Patricia> obrigada :)
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc moh ríspida comigo
<vitorlobo> :|
<xXx4LPH4xXx> entao vai se ferrar guriaaaa
<Patricia> vitorlobo sao seus olhos
<xXx4LPH4xXx> mula deve ser traveco
<Patricia> xXx4LPH4xXx vai vc
<xXx4LPH4xXx> querendo conversa
<Patricia> xXx4LPH4xXx mal educado
<xXx4LPH4xXx> mal eh tu guriaaaaa tu nao devia estar aqui tu devia estar na creche
<Patricia> !abuso <xXx4LPH4xXx> mula deve ser traveco <xXx4LPH4xXx> querendo conversa
<ubottu-br> Patricia: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkkkkk aiaiai
<Patricia> !abuso | <xXx4LPH4xXx> mula deve ser traveco <xXx4LPH4xXx> querendo conversa
<ubottu-br> <xXx4LPH4xXx> mula deve ser traveco <xXx4LPH4xXx> querendo conversa: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xXx4LPH4xXx> tomaaa egua
<vitorlobo> <xXx4LPH4xXx> ae mano menos
<vitorlobo> <xXx4LPH4xXx>  respeito aqui no canal de boas
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> colei no pvt dos op
<xXx4LPH4xXx> respeito se aplica  com quem merece
<Pskol> opa
<Patricia> !abuso | de um modo nisso<xXx4LPH4xXx> mula deve ser traveco <xXx4LPH4xXx> querendo conversa
<ubottu-br> de um modo nisso<xXx4LPH4xXx> mula deve ser traveco <xXx4LPH4xXx> querendo conversa: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<xXx4LPH4xXx> e ai pskol
<vitorlobo> <xXx4LPH4xXx> se vc n gosta de alguém em particular, respeite ao menos às regras do canal
<Patricia> xXx4LPH4xXx e vc merece?
<vitorlobo> comprende?
<Patricia> vitorlobo}|{ cada um que aparece :/ maldita inclusao digital
<xXx4LPH4xXx> aiaiai  agora ta dando de tecnica
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: esse ai n sou eu
<Pskol> que porra eh essa?
<Patricia> boa pergunta
<xXx4LPH4xXx> pskol   tem uma de tpm aqui kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> so pq nao quis o conselho dele ele fala tudo isso kkkkk
<Patricia> vc deve ser
<Pskol> xXx4LPH4xXx, baixa a bola ai
<Patricia> que maluco
<xXx4LPH4xXx> maluco   tu nao viu maluco  ainda nao mala
<Patricia> que?
<vitorlobo> mesmo que fosse verdade, se para cada mina de tpm vc agisse dessa maneira, isso representaria das duas umas....sua imaturidade ou sua boiolice?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> tenso
<xXx4LPH4xXx> quejo nao batata                esquece guriaaa   apaga isto de teu diariozinho tahhh
<Patricia> troll
<marcos> esse  chat  ta  ficando  sem  controle,  ta  parecendo  salas  da  uol
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc tem uma legião de inimigos misteriosos
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: ele n é o manel n?
<Patricia> vitorlobo ele é gay
<Patricia> vitorlobo nao
<Patricia> vitorlobo deve ser amigos
<xXx4LPH4xXx> gayy  kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: se o grupo gay do Brasil te odeia, vc está em apuros
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patricia> cbace700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br
<Patricia> legal uso os mesmo daki
<xXx4LPH4xXx> derrrrrrrrr     ai criançasss  psiuuuu
<Patricia> qual sua cidade inutio
<xXx4LPH4xXx> a mesma que sua mae nasceu
<Patricia> xXx4LPH4xXx inferno?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> aee alguem ja usou mandrivaa::???
<marcos> deveria  ser  barrado  que bagunça  no  chat
<jhones> algum usuario de belem???
<xXx4LPH4xXx> marcos acabouuu
<vitorlobo> Patricia: da papo n =]
<xXx4LPH4xXx> tudo voltou ao normal
<Patricia> marcos se continuar, logo faço alguma coisa :)
<marcos> vcs  briga  por  beisteira  no  chat
<Patricia> vitorlobo fazendo o que de bom?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: to vendo alguns videos no youtube
<vitorlobo> Patricia: e vc?
<Patricia> vitorlobo lendo, e rindo, morrendo de rir
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc é sarcastica paty?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<marcos> patricia:  continuar oq?
<Patricia> vitorlobo srrs
<Patricia> marcos papos estranhos :)
 * Patricia costa de fazer coleção de bans :D
<marcos> isso nao  adinta  nada  nao
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ae marcos
<marcos> qualquer  um entra  aki e  bagunça
<xXx4LPH4xXx> qual linux tu usa
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ubuntu?
<marcos> kubuntu
<xXx4LPH4xXx> este nunca testei  mas ele eh focado emm que
<xXx4LPH4xXx> net- programas - ?
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/user/stratosfear?feature=mhum#p/a/f/0/iijKLHCQw5o
<thiago_> Não consigo executar o comando alacarte: ImportError: No module named _cairo
<marcos> desktop  pra  uso simples
<thiago_> alguém aqui pode tentar me ajudar?
<marcos> pra  mi  pelo  menos
<xXx4LPH4xXx> sooo tu ja usou backtrack
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> backtrack alguem usa ou ja usou?
<Patricia> gbs: a cada pagina nota se que é muito simples programar em C
<Patricia> mais que php
<gbs> yep
<gbs> :]
<gbs> that's the spirit
<Patricia> so q fica enorme :S
<xXx4LPH4xXx> que isso kkk
<vitorlobo> Patricia: q bom q ta começando a notar auhauha
<vitorlobo> ^^ continua
<Patricia> vitorlobo srsrrs
<vitorlobo> Patricia: http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com
<vitorlobo> Patricia: é com oq eu realmente trampo.... tive interesse por programação a relativamente pouco tempo
<vitorlobo> :)
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> mas vc ja me mostrou :S
<vitorlobo> eu suspeitei disso
<Patricia> ^^
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ae lobo
<vitorlobo> diga
<xXx4LPH4xXx> tu que faz essas paradas?
<vitorlobo> sim
<xXx4LPH4xXx> qual pro?grama
<vitorlobo> autodesk maya, zbrush
<xXx4LPH4xXx> so artes legais      pq o site eh em ingles?:
<vitorlobo> pq participo de forums internacionais
<vitorlobo> cgtalk, 3dtotal etc
<vitorlobo> eles n entendem portugues
<xXx4LPH4xXx> sóoo
<xXx4LPH4xXx> boa resposta
<Patricia> XD vitorlobo :D estou 10 dolar mais rica todo mes :D
<Patricia> legalllllllllll
<Patricia> vou sair um cadin
<Patricia> ate depois
<vitorlobo> melhor q nada ne paty
<vitorlobo> ^^
<xXx4LPH4xXx> kkk paquera no chat
<vitorlobo> ela tem idade pra ser minha filha
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> sou pedofilo n mano
<vitorlobo> ^^
<xXx4LPH4xXx> tu em q idade
<xXx4LPH4xXx> :
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<vitorlobo> 24 ;P
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ela?:
 * vitorlobo ui
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> 13 ne?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ela?:
<vitorlobo> sim
<xXx4LPH4xXx> opa
<xXx4LPH4xXx> denovo
<xXx4LPH4xXx> em vitor t u conhece fabio henrique?
<vitorlobo> fabinho de recife?
<vitorlobo> conheço
<vitorlobo> <xXx4LPH4xXx> pq?
<vitorlobo> <xXx4LPH4xXx> ele é amigao meu
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> <xXx4LPH4xXx> ne um q trampa na playlore?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> nao conheço  so queria saber se o site era teu mesmo
<vitorlobo> o.O
<xXx4LPH4xXx> vi onome de friends la
<Pskol> aff
<Pskol> vitorlobo, teu blog ta massa
<xXx4LPH4xXx> cara tem tantos aqui no blog mas so nos estamos TCL
<eliane> bya
<eliane> o meu nome e bya
<vitorlobo> eliane: bya?
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: \o/
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: \o/
<vitorlobo> vambora estudar essa porrae
<astdarkness> qual man???
<vitorlobo> python po
<vitorlobo> to escreveno bagaraio no blog
<vitorlobo> eu estudo assim
<vitorlobo> busco fontes prakas...abro meus livros
<vitorlobo> junto um balaio de gato só
<vitorlobo> e ja elvis
<astdarkness> hum, tô fazendo monografia man. python vai ficar pra segundo plano :-(
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: e parabéns pelo blog
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: juro q lí que vc tava fazendo pornografia
<vitorlobo> :O
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<astdarkness> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: tá precisando usar óculos man
<astdarkness> ou trocá-los
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: se bem q pornografia seria melhor q fazer uma monografia hein
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: é mesmo e dá menos trabalho
<astdarkness> eu tô com um grupo de estudo de C lá na facu, mas tmb tõ sem tempo pra me dedicar
<crimeboy> oeoeoeoeo
<vitorlobo> Patricia: aproveita ae Ó
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: ela quer aprender C é?
<vitorlobo> astdarkness: sim
<vitorlobo> aja dedo pra aprender C
<vitorlobo> escreve muito
<vitorlobo> ^^
<astdarkness> vitorlobo: vc sabia que python tem integração com C e C++
<vitorlobo> sabia
<vitorlobo> isso q torna o python maravilhoso
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> pq vc integra e escreve menos
<astdarkness> as extensões nos facilita a vida
<crimeboy> ?
<crimeboy> dou aulas, cobro uma camiseta do dA
<crimeboy> pena que py eh lento
<crimeboy> como toda lang de altissimo nivel
<astdarkness> crimeboy: hoje o pessoal não está se importando com isso, por causa da evolução que os processadores vem tendo
<crimeboy> bom, eu me importo muito
<crimeboy> quanto mais rapido um processo ocorrer, melhor
<astdarkness> mas a cada versão do python é melhorada sempre a performance
<crimeboy> e para que aprender py se vc pode conseguirmuito mais com C
<astdarkness> isso é uma  questão de necessidade
<crimeboy> ja que vai investir em algo, invista em algo bom
<astdarkness> python não é ruim
<crimeboy> a dificuldade é a mesma.
<astdarkness> a Nasa usa python
<astdarkness> e outras empresas de grande porte
<crimeboy> pode crer que eles tb usam C e AMS
<crimeboy> ASM
<crimeboy> ;]
<astdarkness> sim
<vitorlobo> o google foi desenvolvido em seu primeiro protótipo em python e usa até hj
<vitorlobo> etc...............etc...
<vitorlobo> sem mimimi de linguagem
<vitorlobo> :P
<crimeboy> vcs estao falando pelos cotovelos
<vitorlobo> quem sabe faz e cabô
<crimeboy> tem uma liguagem adequada para cada fim
<astdarkness> crimeboy: já leu a história do python?
<vitorlobo> quem tem dedo e boca, fala oq quer uahauha
<vitorlobo> deixa eu estudando minha parada Ó
<vitorlobo> =]
<Ernandes> bah
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, assistir jogo do Grêmio é um tormento...
<MarceloVaz> qualquer jogo é
<EduardeCalibal> Já foi.  Grêmio X Atlético.
<EduardeCalibal> Do paraná.
<EduardeCalibal> 2 penaltis n
<EduardeCalibal> não marcados e um contra marcado.
<Ernandes> vcs perdem tempo ver um monte de homens correndo atrás de uma bolaa
<EduardeCalibal> O Grêmio é um exemplo de perseverança...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem gente que se diverte vendo galos brigando...
<EduardeCalibal> É como sempre digo, gosto não se discute.
<EduardeCalibal> Slguém sabe se o leandrogt conseguiu arrumar o vídeo dele?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém...
#ubuntu-br 2010-11-21
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> vitorlobo seu amigo ja foi é?
<Patricia> vitorlobo: um dominio, um nome, que tenha a palavra game nele, consegue pensar em um nome simples e bonito?
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: aaaaaaa
<Alex-Musicman> tem um cara q pensa q eu sou vc
<EduardeCalibal> gamenito, game bonito.  :-P
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> srrsrsrs
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman como é ? :S
<thiago_> EI
<thiago_> Alguém aqui pode me ajudar?
<Alex-Musicman> [12:55:15] <marcos> oq  é  isso?
<Alex-Musicman> [12:59:29] <marcos> um
<Alex-Musicman> [13:00:10] <marcos> pensei  q  era outra  pessoal  nao entendi nada  q  me  disse .pensei  q  era outra pesssoa
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman tudo isso pelo Alex--Musicman
<Alex-Musicman> [13:05:22] <marcos> pcsiu!!!!!!!!111
<Alex-Musicman> [13:07:52] <marcos> kd  tu!
<Alex-Musicman> [13:09:19] <marcos> VC   NAO  É A  PATRICIA  NAO  NÉ?
<Alex-Musicman> [13:19:01] <--- marcos (~marcos@unaffiliated/marcos) has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> marcos ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Diga thiago_
<thiago_> hein?
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: pq quer tanto ser eu?
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<thiago_> estou com um pequeno problema
<Patricia> srrssr
<thiago_> alguns programas não estão executando mais
<Patricia> thiago_ qual problema diga se alguem souber te ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> Diga um.
<Patricia> to ocupada ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Ha, falou antes já.
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman rsrssr
<Alex-Musicman> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Sobre o alacarte
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<thiago_> tive tentando instalar umas bibliotecas do python como pyCairo, pyGTK, pyObject
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a tentar o aptitude para restaurar as coisas.
<Patricia> marcos eu usei naquele dia o nick como um clone :P
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> thiago_: remove ele e instala d novo
<thiago_> aí  eu percebi que corrompeu alguma coisa do sistema
<Patricia`> revenge
<thiago_> uso o ubuntu 10.04
<Patricia`> :P
<Patricia> sudo apt-get purge python | sudo apt-get install python <<< nunca testei
<Patricia`> Patricia: :*******
<thiago_> mas ja tentei reinstalar
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> Patricia` :***
<Patricia> kkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia`> bjando ela msma
<Patricia`> como pode
<thiago_> detalhe, quando tento executar o alacarte ele me retorna um erro: ImportError: No module named _cairo
<Patricia> Patricia` rsrssrssr
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver o que esta quebrado no sistema e reparar.
<EduardeCalibal> Com o dpkg.
<EduardeCalibal> Assim:
<EduardeCalibal> dpkg -l|grep -v ii
<EduardeCalibal> Vai listar tudo que não se encontra com estado de instalado.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser coisas que removeu, o que quer são os que apresentam erro.
<EduardeCalibal> rc são os removidos.
<EduardeCalibal> Os outros terão outras letras indicando outros estados.
<thiago_> è com o comando "dpkg -l|grep -v ii" não me retornou nenhum erro
<EduardeCalibal> Então não tem nada quebrado.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...  Se falta um pacote do qual precisa ele estaria quebrado...  Pode ter algum tipo de erro que não ocorreu na instalação de um pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> Como esta o cairo?
<thiago_> vou tentar esclarecer melhor uns erros verificados que eu encontrei
<EduardeCalibal> Pode tentar reinstalar o cairo, já que teve um erro com ele no outro programa antes.
<thiago_> ao digitar "alacarte" no console é retornado as seguintes linhas de código:
<thiago_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<thiago_>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 22, in <module>
<thiago_>     from Alacarte.MainWindow import MainWindow
<thiago_>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 19, in <module>
<thiago_>     import gtk, gmenu, gobject, gio
<thiago_>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 40, in <module>
<thiago_>     from gtk import _gtk
<thiago_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/cairo/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
<thiago_>     from _cairo import *
<thiago_> ImportError: No module named _cairo
<Patricia> coloca no paste por favor :)
<Patricia> paste.ubuntu.com
<thiago_> como faço?
<Patricia> abre o site ali
<Patricia> de um nome
<Patricia> cole o texto
<Patricia> e clique em "paste"
<EduardeCalibal> Entra na página do paste e joga lá.  Depos passa o link para "os mano"
<Patricia> ele gera um link e vc cola aki para as pessoas
<EduardeCalibal> Para os viventes...
<Patricia> vou criar um video explicativo depois do paste :D
<thiago_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534737/
<Patricia> aiiiiiiiiii :D
<EduardeCalibal> A linha 22 do alacarte é isso aqui: sys.path.insert(0,'/usr/share/alacarte')
<EduardeCalibal> O seu pode ser diferente do meu...
<EduardeCalibal> Instala o cairo.
<EduardeCalibal> ImportError: No module named _cairo
<EduardeCalibal> A sua última linha é bem clara.
<EduardeCalibal> Pacote python-cairo, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou remover ele para testar aqui e já confirmo a informação...
<EduardeCalibal> Ei, meu sistema relata meio milhão de arquivos instalados no gerenciador de pacotes.  oO
<thiago_> oO
<thiago_> então enquanto vc faz isso eu vou procurar instalar o python-cairo
<EduardeCalibal> É isso, consegui a sua mesma mensagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Só instala esse pacote.  Vou restaurar ele aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Espero que eu não me arrependa de ter feito isso.  :D
<thiago_> <Puxa! nem o Gdeb ta funcionando, vou ter que instalar da forma compilada mesmo>
<EduardeCalibal> Uma vez eu fiz um teste desses e desativei o apt-get, dpkg e aptitude, tudo que tinha a ver com pacotes parou de funcionar.
<EduardeCalibal> gdeb?
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get install python-cairo
<EduardeCalibal> Alacarte funciona aqui novamente.
<thiago_> GDebi Package Intaller
<thiago_> *Installer
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o apt-get
<EduardeCalibal> Por terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Terminal é seu amigo.
<EduardeCalibal> Muitos pensam que ele é mais complicado, eu penso que ele é menos dependente.
<thiago_> é mesmo! XD
<EduardeCalibal> Já consegui tirar até mesmo o bash do ar com minhas "brincadeiras" com o sistema.  :D
<thiago_> Ok, usei o apt-get install python-cairo
<EduardeCalibal> Muito tive que recuperar o sistema com cd de inicialização e muito uso de chroot.
<EduardeCalibal> Algum erro?
<thiago_> ele informou que ja ta instalado a versao mais nova
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get install --reinstall python-cairo
<EduardeCalibal> Andou apagando arquivos no braço?
<thiago_> ok, executando: apt-get install --reinstall python-cairo
<thiago_> não retornou nehum erro, mas
<thiago_> acho que não foi solucionado o problema
<EduardeCalibal> Já tem erros?
<EduardeCalibal> Posso te ensinar uma manobra mais agressiva ainda...
<thiago_> ainda, digitando "alacarte" no terminal me é retornado este erro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534737/
<thiago_> Me ensina, please.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou comprar o seu erro com o meu erro para ver se tem diferença, momento.
<thiago_> beleza...
<EduardeCalibal> Nossas versões são diferentes acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é praticamente a mesma sequência de mensagens.
<EduardeCalibal> A minha é essa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534742/
<thiago_> eu sei que utilizava a versao 2.6 do python, se é que isso tem a ver
<EduardeCalibal> Comi a última linha.
<EduardeCalibal> No final esta escrito     "from gtk import _gtk" e "ImportError: No module named cairo"
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos por partes então...
<EduardeCalibal> Comando: dpkg --force-depends --purge python-cairo; apt-get install python-cairo
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo fazer um apt-get update antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma dúvida, como chegou a esse erro?
<Patricia> sudo aptitude -y
<Patricia> ops
<marcos> Patricia se tem que idade?
<Patricia> marcos 13
<thiago_> assim, eu estive tentando instalar de forma comilada(./configure; make; make install) o pygtk-2.22
<EduardeCalibal> Marcos 13 parece um trecho da bíblia.
<Patricia> O.O
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, digamos que isso que fez apagou os arquivos do python GTK
<thiago_> aí tentei instalar outras dependencias dele
<thiago_> talvez
<Patricia> 13 nao remover o santo pacote em vao
<EduardeCalibal> O gerenciador de pacotes não é o probelma.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele deixa um rastro de tudo que ele faz.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se apaga um arquivo, ou um programa apaga um arquivo ele não tem como saber.
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez exista uma forma de verificar cada arquivo.
<licensed> Patricia, ja instalou o multitouch no ubuntu?
<_Augusto_> Marcos 13....o principio das dores.....rs
<Patricia> licensed nao nunca nem vi :s
<EduardeCalibal> Eu conheço uma alternativa que é muito braba de usar.
<thiago_> acho que algo ficou desconfigurado quando tambem estive tentando instalar o pyobject-2.27
<EduardeCalibal> Pode mandar o dpkg reinstalar cada um dos pacotes do sistema.
<thiago_> dava um erro no make
<EduardeCalibal> Instalou por gerenciador de pacotes ou no braço compilando?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.  Acho que vai ter que reinstalar tudo que for python.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a usar o comando que falei antes?
<thiago_> bom, não funcionaram
<licensed> Patricia, vou testar aqui
<thiago_> digo, não funcionaram para resolver o problema
<Patricia> licensed mmm
<licensed> tenho medo de quebrar meu touchpad e nao funcionar mais nada.. pq uso ele diariamente hehehe
<paulomiguel> Gostaria de saber o procedimento para participar do team de traducao do ubuntu
<thiago_> mas num deu nenhum erro
<Patricia> licensed :P
<thiago_> eu ja até tentei usar o dpkg reconfigure
<Patricia`> kkkkk
<Patricia> Patricia` kkkkkkkk
<Patricia`> uma coisa que deve ser bem esquisita é o tablet
<EduardeCalibal> Reconfigure é pós instalação.
<Patricia`> tem invenções que são legais
<thiago_> hum
<Patricia> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Então o seu problema não esta no python-cairo.
<Patricia`> outras já prefiro as coisas convencionais
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o comando para reinstalar tudo o que tem na máquina, como última solução para você.  Momento.
<kimeuton> olá pessoal, gostaria da saber se alguem tem algum problema com o cooler do acer aspire 5315 quando usa o ubuntu, pois o meu desliga o cooler e ele aquece e desliga o not!
<thiago_> conhece o programa ubuntu-tweak?
<thiago_> ele também não funciona
<thiago_> esse programa ubuntu-tweak tem várias dependencias do python
<thiago_> e já que ele não funciona seria procedente eu reinstalar cada dependência dele?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, esse é um método, tentativa e erro.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tudo indica que seja algo vinculado ao cairo ou ao python.
<thiago_> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez alguma configuração de ambiente que esteja faltando...
<thiago_> é...
<EduardeCalibal> Para resolver, sem saber onde foi alterado, pode começar com todos os pacotes com cairo ou python no nome.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver todos com o comando dpkg -l|grep cairo
<thiago_> em minhas pesquisas no Google, vi muita coisa relacionada a variáveis de ambiente
<EduardeCalibal> dpkg -l|grep python
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que o dpkg tem um mecanismo para verificar cada um dos pacotes, não quero passar para você um comando de completa reinstalação do sistema, esse tipo de coisa demora e pode gerar outros transtornos.
<licensed> Andre_Gondim, depois que instala o utouch como faz pra habilitar sabe? queria testar aqui.. e se tem algum programa de configuracao
<thiago_> esse comando do dpkg verifica cada pacote relacionado com o python?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, esse comando que te passei lista tudo que esta instalado (dpkg -l) e depois filtra como quiser com o grep.
<EduardeCalibal> grep python para achar apenas os que tem python no nome, por exemplo.
<thiago_> hum, é bem interessante mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um bash para verificar a versão de pacotes para facilitar decidir quando vale a pena ou não instalar...
<thiago_> mas o que eu podia achar de relevante pra resolver isso com essa informações?
<EduardeCalibal> Todos os pacotes que achou ali podem ter que ser reinslados para testar...
<EduardeCalibal> reinstalados.
<thiago_> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Já que não sabemos onde esta o problema...
<thiago_> hum
<thiago_> então vou começar pelo mais óbvio: python
<thiago_> aí se não der certo
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<dropped> aeee alguém sabe um canal sobre C em português
<EduardeCalibal> Quando procurei eu não achei...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem alguma dúvida especifica?
<thiago_> me passa aquele comando do dpkg pra reinstalar ou verificar todos os pacotes relacionados com o python, please
<EduardeCalibal> Para reinstalar é com o apt-get
<EduardeCalibal> apt-get install --reinstall <pacote>
<EduardeCalibal> Ele força a reinstalação.
<ronaldo_> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar uma placa wireless no ubuntu 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> O para listar é o dpkg -l|grep python
<MarceloVaz> ronaldo_
<thiago_> é mas não tem como filtrar as reinstalações pra tudo de uma vez?
<MarceloVaz> brilha muito no corinthians
<EduardeCalibal> thiago_ pode gerar a lista, redirecionar para um arquivo e criar um script.
<EduardeCalibal> Também pode alimentar o dpkg com o arquivo só n
<EduardeCalibal> não sei se consegue fazer isso com o apt-get.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que sim.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> o problema com o dpkg é que ele não faz downloads dos arquivos, apenas usa o que já tem na máquina.
<ronaldo_> entendi
<thiago_> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Agora que entendi o comentário do MarceloVaz...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<ronaldo_> olha pessoal estou começa a mexer com linux esto u evuluindo aos poucos
<ronaldo_> vc acha deveria fazer um curso ou da para apreender sozinho ?
<EduardeCalibal> ronaldo_, essa dúvida que tem é recorrente por aqui...  Tinha visto uma página esses dias mas não fiquei com o endereço.
<EduardeCalibal> Cursos não te ensinam nada, você vai lá e aprende o quanto consegue, no meu ponto de vista sempre é melhor aprender sozinho.  Mas tem gente que prefere cursos.
<ronaldo_> tenho uma empresa de informatica onde tenho carencia com linux
<EduardeCalibal> O governo federal tem muita coisa nesta linha.  Já esteve no SEBRAE?
<ronaldo_> alguem de osasco que manja de linux e esteja desempregado ?
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> http://cursos.cdtc.org.br/
<EduardeCalibal> Dá uma olhada, rodaldo_
<Ernandes> tem q ser osasco?
<_Augusto_> eu sou de osasco
<ronaldo_> para fazer curso de linux ?
<ronaldo_> Augusto vc mora onde ?
<_Augusto_> perto do quitauna, do quartel
<ronaldo_> vc trabalha com que ?
<_Augusto_> atualmente desocupado, mas dei aula de info por tempo...
<ronaldo_> quantos anos vc tem ?
<_Augusto_> e agora to por aki aprendendo
<_Augusto_> sou velho ja tenho 46
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: eh a idade certa pra ficar na frente de computadores
<crimeboy> dae pra cima
<_Augusto_> acho q fiz disso um hobby...rss
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<_Augusto_> idade de um quase aposentando....por isso to em frente ao micro...rssss
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: assim vc vai ter tempo, pq eh muit tempo que se perde
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: vc pretende aprender a programar?
<_Augusto_> eu nao acho q se perde tempo aprendendo
<ronaldo_> rsrs
<_Augusto_> eu sabia programar em 6 linguegens diferentes......
<_Augusto_> hj em dia nem quero saber de dor de cabeça nao
<_Augusto_> linguagens**
<crimeboy> ahh entao ta lindo
<crimeboy> ta tudo pronto
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: sabe C?
<ronaldo_> preciso de alguem para trabalhar como analista de suporte plataforma windows e linux
<Ernandes> ronaldo_, sua empresa tem qts funcionarios?
<_Augusto_> eu cheguei a brincar com C, mas nao me dediquei nao...
<crimeboy> ronaldo_: que cidade?
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: o bom eh que podemos fazer nossas proprias solucoes com C
<_Augusto_> eu acredito...
<EduardeCalibal> C é uma joia.  :D
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: e shell
<_Augusto_> shell eu mexi uma vez so mas ja tem tempo isso...
<crimeboy> que eh a linguagem nativa do userland linux
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: eh uma terapia ocupacional
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<_Augusto_> cara qdo eu começei a ficar doido e bater com a cabeça na quina das mesas eu sai fora e e resolvi dar um tempo....
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<crimeboy> _Augusto_ chegou a procurar ajuda medica?
<_Augusto_> nao...
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: mas ta curado?
<_Augusto_> so deixei um pouco de exercer a função...rs
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim curado?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<_Augusto_> penso q sim.....ja nao to querendo mais bater a cabeça em lugar nenhum...rssss
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: entao, agora com a aposentadoria vc vai ganhar um hobby e tanto
<_Augusto_> ja fiz disso aki um hobby
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: cuidado que com isso c ganha peso
<_Augusto_> eu sei....alias ja to uns kilos a mais...rsss.....
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: c eh de onde?
<_Augusto_> SP -osasco
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: entao, qual seu contato com o opensouce?
<crimeboy> sabe como funciona e tudo mais?
<_Augusto_> car eu sou curioso, desde 2000 eu tento aprender linux e outros....rsss....
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: eh isso, just do it
<_Augusto_> e pior sempre sozinho...rsss
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: isso nem é o pior
<_Augusto_> ja me matei com tanta duvida....
<_Augusto_> q na epoca nem tinha pra onde e muito menos com quem recorrer
<_Augusto_> rsss
<_Augusto_> era na unha mesmo
<crimeboy> E bom vc saber se virar soh
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, uns anos atras aprender Linux era muito complicado...
<_Augusto_> eu acho legal, descobrir as coisas....
<crimeboy> pra mim foi um alivio
<crimeboy> quando saiu o primeiro unix pra pcs
<crimeboy> ;]
<crimeboy> fui logo atraz
<_Augusto_> o q mais gostei de aprender foi slack
<_Augusto_> esse na epoca era uma aventura
<crimeboy> como eu ja tinha a base do unixes eu nao tive que "aprender linux"
<_Augusto_> eu nao....eu descobri a existencia do linux por intermedio de um aluno...
<_Augusto_> ai achei numa revista um tal de corel linux
<EduardeCalibal> Agora me senti com 200 anos, não lembro mais como descobri o Linux...
<_Augusto_> depois parti pra um conectiva 5 q ganhei da impacta
<_Augusto_> acho q ainda tenho a apostila aki
<_Augusto_> rssss
<crimeboy> _Augusto_: boa sorte na tua caminhada, sugiro que comece pelo projeto que virou livro www.linuxfromscrath.org
<crimeboy> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<_Augusto_> ta valendo  dica..obrigado
<_Augusto_> qdo eu tentei fazer o meu amd k6II 500 com 128mb de ram 8gb de hd e placa sis onbord alias td era onbord nakela maquina...era uma aventura mesmo fazer funcionar
<_Augusto_> mais era legal....rs
<virtu> aventura é tentar tocar uma musica do dream theater no piano
<virtu> coisa de louco
<_Augusto_> eu nao sei piano, entao com certeza pra mim deve ser um terror....rsssss
<getch> boa noite galera
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Ernandes> hi
<vitorlobo> quase eu durmo
<vitorlobo> capotei aqui mas ja voltei
<vitorlobo> Patricia: falou algo comigo?
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: o.O tenso
<cutie_girl> what?
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: sallut, comment allez vous? ça vá?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<cutie_girl> ça va bien et toi?
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, bonjour
<cutie_girl> n é mais bonne nuit? xD
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<marcos> tem aguem  ai
<marcos> tem alguem  ai?
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, bonjuor , não e um "oi" ou "olá" em francês ?
<stargazer__> marcos, eu to
<cutie_girl> para mim é msm bom dia xD
<cutie_girl> mas n sei
<cutie_girl> nem fui eu quem começou a flr francês :P
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, kkkkk
<marcos> instalei o ksplice  mas nao sei onde  foi parar  ele rs
<cutie_girl> ^^
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Eu tenho vontade de fazer aulas de francês só que nunca encontrei escola ou professores de francÊs. xD
<cutie_girl> a sério?
<cutie_girl> és de onde?
<cutie_girl> é q por acaso a minha mae tem uma escola d línguas xD
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Sp - capital
<cutie_girl> ah ok.. é um pouco longe, eu sou de portugal xD
<cutie_girl> por acaso ja perguntaram à minha mae s davam aulas pela net, mas ainda n explorámos essa hipotese..
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Do outro lado do atlântico. xD
<cutie_girl> lol exacto :p
<_Augusto_> cutie_girl, ta muito frio ai?
<marcos> instalei  o  ksplice  e  nao  sei   porq  nao consigo  ver  ele, uma dica
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Eu não ia conseguir fazer aulas online. xD
<stargazer__> marcos, eu não manjo, se não te ajudaria. Já deu uma procurada no gogole ?
<marcos> blz
<marcos>   vou  olhar
<stargazer__> _Augusto_, em Portugal o inverno não e tão rigoroso.
<cutie_girl> n é mto rigoroso n
<_Augusto_> stargazer__, dizem q ao norte é sim e muito...
<cutie_girl> mas está frio xD
<cutie_girl> e por aí? agr deve estar msm bom n? :P
<_Augusto_> meus pais eram de tras-os montes....diziam q o frio era de trincar....rs
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Você sabe se seria uma boa estudar Relações Internacionais em Portugal ?
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, hoje aqui fez 29 graus. xD
<stargazer__> Tomei mo banho gelado gostoso. xD
<stargazer__> _Augusto_, mais não se compara com o Leste Europeu. xD
<_Augusto_> stargazer__, bom nesse caso vc tem razao...
<Patricia> vitorlobo sim
<cutie_girl> 29 graus.. omg q sorte *.*
<stargazer__> _Augusto_, já penso pega -40 em moscou ?
<cutie_girl> e aqui temos boas universidades c esse curso =)
<Patricia> vitorlobo vc é bom para gerar nomes? de dominios? :P
<_Augusto_> stargazer__, fala serio...rss
<_Augusto_> stargazer__, haja vodga...rssss
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, mais se eu for cursar RI to querendo fazer em algum país de lingua inglesa. ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo que as pessoas não façam alterações no udev com o sistema rodando e tentem usar alguma coisa antes que ele esteja restaurado.  :D
<cutie_girl> ah...
<cutie_girl> bom, um amigo meu está em RI e vai para londres
<getch> oque é pacote pré compilado?
<stargazer__> _Augusto_, Se bem que as Russas são muito gatas, passa uma noite com uma nem ia liga pro friu. kkk
<_Augusto_> stargazer__, eu tb nao ligava muito pra frio nao.....rss....q sao gatas isso com certeza...
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Legal, mais to em dúvida entre RI e Ciências da Computação. xD
<cutie_girl> looooooool isso ja é ctg xD
<_Augusto_> faz turismo...
<stargazer__> E fica desempregado ? kkk
<_Augusto_> rsss
<getch> oque é pacote pré compilado?
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, vocÊ cursa CC ?
<EduardeCalibal> getch, é um pacote que já foi compilado antes, como os deb.
<getch> oque é pacote pré compilado?
<getch> a sim
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que todos os deb entram nessa categoria.
<getch> obgdo EduardeCalibal
<getch> :}
<getch> nao seria binarios né EduardeCalibal ?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, no caso do pacote é uma coleção, tem configurações e binários, as vezes nem binários.
<getch> .deb .rpm .tgz
<getch> etc
<getch> .tgz slack
<getch> entendi
<getch> :(
<getch> :)
<EduardeCalibal> tgz pode ter só fontes.
<getch> hmmmmmm
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pode ter executáveis também.
<getch> fontes que vc diz lista de onde serao baixados os arquivos dependencias etc?
<EduardeCalibal> Os RPM acho que compilam quando instala eles.
<EduardeCalibal> Fontes dos programas.
<EduardeCalibal> Arquivos código fonte.
<getch> entendi
<getch> :)
<cutie_girl> eu uso CC? o q é isso? xD
<getch> EduardeCalibal da para instalar um sistema com chroot sem ter um linux no pc? algum tipo de sistema que tem só chroot pra instalar a distro que vc quer?
<Tardochi> tgz são paacotes pŕecompilados para slackware, é como se fosse um .deb ou .rpm , so que para Slack
<Tardochi> vc usa um tgz com a ferramenta installpkg que é como o dpkg
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Ciência da Computação = CC
<EduardeCalibal> Eu já fiz muito uso do chroot para restaurar o sistema, e na prática, é como se ele realmente rodasse sozinho, mas não sei se o modo como esses CD de inicialização carregam é muito diferente disso.
<getch> EduardeCalibal mais qdo fez chroot fez dentro de um sistema existente certo?
<NelsonPR> Boa noite linuxistas de plantão!!!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, tinha o sistema em disco, que não rodava, por causas diversas...  Bom, iniciei com cd de boot e usei o chroot para ter acesso a esse sistema sem ter que iniciar por ele.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: as vezes
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: sai pra comer temaki nem deu tempo de te responder
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<vitorlobo> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Tive que montar nele os dispositivos para ter acesso ao hardware, mas na prática ele estava rodando naquele momento.
<getch> aaa sim EduardeCalibal usou um live cd de uma distro qualquer
<getch> e usou chroot
<EduardeCalibal> Exato.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas foi só a forma de chegar lá.
<Patricia> vitorlobo da para melhorar a palavra  xgame, para outra?
<getch> entendi EduardeCalibal
<getch> eu nao sabia que o chroot tinha tanto poder
<NelsonPR> Estou em busca de uma webcam de 2MP compatível com o Ubuntu 10.04. Alguém tem alguma sugestão?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esses live cd carregam uma pré sistema em um disco virtual em ram ou em um disco no disco, em area de swap e mandam tudo por carga a partir dai.
<getch> acho mais provavel no disco rigido
<Tardochi> EduardeCalibal, é na ram mesmo
<vitorlobo> Patricia: OmeGames ( mistura de omega com games )
<EduardeCalibal> Ambos estão corretos.
<cutie_girl> eu estou de volta
<getch> na ram Tardochi ?
<cutie_girl> e o meu curso n tem nada a ver c CC xD
<getch> hm
<Patricia> vitorlobo mmm vlw
<EduardeCalibal> Se não tiver opção pelo disco ele faz apenas na ram.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: curtio?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se existe uma partição de swap as que testei usam ela.
<Tardochi> getch, sim ao menos da ultiam vez que fui estudar os lives cds
<_Augusto_> Patricia, desculpe a intromissao...posso sugerir esse GamExtreme...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a diferença da velocidade entre a apenas na ram e a com swap é bem grande.
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: quale teu curso?
<getch> sim claro
<vitorlobo> _Augusto_: boa também
<Patricia> _Augusto_ :) vlw
<Patricia> vitorlobo vlw
<EduardeCalibal> É bem fácil de testar isso, basta deixar ele carregar e depois usar o gparted, por exemplo, vai ver o swap montado.
<getch> quando se usa o disco é bem amis devagar
<cutie_girl> estou a tirar osteopatia, acupunctura e medicina chinesa
<getch> só vai utilizar a swap caso a ram
<cutie_girl> nada a ver c CC msm xD
<getch> esteja completamente
<EduardeCalibal> Ele carrega mais devagar mas fica mais leve entre as operações.
<getch> cheia
<EduardeCalibal> Não nesse caso, acho que ele usa a swap para poupar a ram para os programas em uso.
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: sinistro.
<EduardeCalibal> Já que não tem disco.
<Tardochi> EduardeCalibal, numa máquina com windows, sem partição ram, como ele vai criar uma partição para swap? ja que a swap necessita ser formatada?
<cutie_girl> lol sinistro pq?
<getch> verdade
<cutie_girl> é mto bom o curso, garanto te xD
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: pq é a ultima coisa q eu iria pensar de alguém que entraria no ubuntu-br
<Tardochi> apesar que o ubuntu faz swap de um pedaço livre do hd
<EduardeCalibal> No caso de uma máquina com windows eu tive notícia de duas distribuições das 20 e poucas que tenho aqui que criaram arquivo temporário neste disco com FAT32.
<EduardeCalibal> Com NTFS não cheguei a presenciar esse fato.
<Tardochi> bom vou deixar oceis ai se batendo, e vou me concentrar auq iboa noite
<EduardeCalibal> Só para dar um exemplo mais claro, tenho um swap aqui em meu PC que é na verdade um arquivo na partição montada.
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz para teste mas depois foi ficando...
<getch> entendi
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Eu tive que faze um tratamento de acupuntura na minha perna a dois anos atras e bem relaxante. Mais eu prefiro as massagens tailandesas. <-- ironia!!
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas loucas que o Linux faz, pode ter uma partição dentro de um arquivo que esta em outra partição, e ir encadeando isso, uma coisa de louco.
<getch> isto eu nunca vi EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> É possível, mas não tem por que fazer isso.
<getch> dentro de um arquivo?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, pode montar um arquivo como se fosse um disco.
<getch> ou sistema de arquivo?
<EduardeCalibal> Para o Linux tudo são arquivos.
<getch> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Ai formata esse "disco" e cria um sistema de arquivos nele.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai monta e põe dentro dele outro arquivo, repetindo o processo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas já adianto que fica mais pesado a cada novo nível.
<getch> que trampo
<getch> vejo que não tem necessidade disso
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas se tem imagens de disco arquivadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Uso muito específico.
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Você mora em Lisboa ?
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: carolina hum
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<cutie_girl> moro sim
<cutie_girl> e como é q descobriste o meu nome? Whois?
<pSico_b0y> Boa Noite..
<xdoctor> vidente
<xdoctor> pSico_b0y, boa noite
<Patricia`> Patricia: <3
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, por que o irc disse. xD
<pSico_b0y> xdoctor, =)
<cutie_girl> lol a sério?
<Patricia> Patricia` <3 ;***
<cutie_girl> xD
<cutie_girl> tenho q mudar isso
<Patricia> Patricia` gostou mesmo do meu nick hein :P?
<Patricia`> xD
<Patricia`> sim
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia`> agora vou ser patty
<Patricia`> agheuhauehuae
<Patricia> :S
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Os Pasteis de Belém são tão bons quanto a propaganda diz ?
<Patricia`> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 1.4GB, 47.0% free] disk[Total: 90.1GB, 4.8% free] video[Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Patricia`> Patricia`'s Uptime: 00:12:35 up 9 days,  7:12,  7 users,  load average: 0.34, 0.21, 0.18
<cutie_girl> lol sao melhores!!
<cutie_girl> :P
<Patricia`> puts.. 9 dias sem desligar
<Patricia`> rsrs
<Patricia`> isso desde a ultima queda de luz
<Patricia> srrsrs
<xdoctor> faltava dizer
<Patricia`> senão o up seria maior
<xdoctor> que estava a nove dias ligado como seu pc
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: sim foi ..whois ^^
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: vc mora no pará é isso? o.O
<cutie_girl> loooooooool moro em lisboa xD
<stargazer__> vitorlobo, Ela mora em Lisboa. xD
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Os pasteis de Belém são bons mesmo ?
<vitorlobo> cutie_girl: pq vc mora em lisboa? q q perdeu ai?
<getch> meu notebook está a 7
<getch> :)
<getch> dias ligado
<Patricia`> cutie_girl: mas vc é portuguesa ou só mora em pt?
<vitorlobo> jaja vão ser 8 hein
<vitorlobo> tenho uma amiga
<vitorlobo> q é loira
<vitorlobo> e é filha de portugues
<vitorlobo> 2 motivos pra chama-la de burra
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> coitada
<cutie_girl> sou luso-alemã xD
<pSico_b0y> afff
<stargazer__> Tenho uma amiga que e loira e tem 1,86 de altura e portuguesa, não tem bigode e uma gata.
<vitorlobo> xi
<vitorlobo> essa mina ai gosta de tirar onda de gringa hein
<vitorlobo> -.-
<Patricia`> kkkk
<stargazer__> cutie_girl, Nossa, você mexeu com a fantasia de muitos aqui do canal agora. xD
<vitorlobo> mora em lisboa e é alemã
<Patricia`> pessoal aqui é tudo caozeiro
<vitorlobo> ques cunversas erradas
<stargazer__> vitorlobo, Você e lento hein, ela e português mais tem dencendencia alemã
<vitorlobo> stargazer_: e vc é troxa pq acredita
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<stargazer__> vitorlobo, Eu por exemplo sou Ítalo-brasileiro.
<getch> eu sou negro dos olhos verdes e pelos dourados
<getch> loiro
<Patricia`> e eu sou do Acre
<Patricia`> =D
<Patricia`> !google Acre
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'google Acre' not found
<vitorlobo> sou da tribo papaxana do amazonas
<vitorlobo> :O
<Patricia`> vixi
<Patricia`> até o bot afirma que o Acre não existe
<vitorlobo> uso caipora adsl
<stargazer__> Patricia, o Acre realmente existe ? kkk
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me informar como eu defino que tipo de joystick eu tenho para o sistema?  Aqui ele acha que o meu tem dois eixos mas só tenho um...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<marcos> bunita  e  aquela  hacker q  foi presa nos  EUA
<Patricia`> outra confirmação
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia`> fui ver a previsão do tempo do Acre e olha o que deu..
<Patricia`> [00:19:10] <Nigga> !weather Acre
<Patricia`> [00:19:14] +<[G]Prime> The requested city was not found.
<vitorlobo> bonita é a tossgirl
<vitorlobo> pqp
<stargazer__> marcos, manda o link ae.
<vitorlobo> :O
<cutie_girl> ai mexi? entao pq? ahaah xD
<Patricia> stargazer__ sim ja fiz uns templates para umas pessoas de la
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AnEVnqEss4&feature=related
<marcos> SO  PROCURAR NO  GOOGLE   HACKER MAIS LINDA DO MUND
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que vai achar alguma russa.  :D
<vitorlobo> se foi presa
<Patricia`> Acre existe da mesma maneira que existe Papai-Noel, ETs, Duendes, Gnomos, Politicos Honestos, todos os tipos de fadas. entre outros..
<vitorlobo> é pq mereceu
<vitorlobo> troxa do caraio
<vitorlobo> foi presa
<stargazer__> Patricia, Nossa a inclusão digital chego lá na tribo dos gaipos ?
<vitorlobo> bem feito
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> lammer
<Patricia> stargazer__ ;O
<EduardeCalibal> Eiiii, não fale dos gnomos.
<getch> nao msmo
<Patricia> stargazer__ as pessoas do acre sao legais :D
<stargazer__> marcos, as Russas são fodas. xD
<vitorlobo> são tão legais que não votaram em marina silva a maioria
 * vitorlobo rindo
<stargazer__> Patricia, qual a linguá oficial de lá ?
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia`> eu votei na Marina
<Patricia`> =D
<Patricia`> msm sabendo que ela não ia ganhar
<Patricia`> mas votei pq ela mereceu
 * getch não tem nada para fazer? quer bater papo? trollar? visite #ubuntu-br
<Patricia`> se saiu melhor que os outros 4 naquele debate
<stargazer__> Patricia, até onde eu sei você não tem idade nem pra tira RG. xD
<Patricia`> *3
<Patricia> stargazer__ tenho cpf
<marcos> o mitinick era lamer
<Patricia> e para que rg?
<Patricia`> hauehu
<stargazer__> Patricia, mais não tem carteira de trabalho. xD
<stargazer__> marcos, http://www.hypeiro.com/wordpress/post_images/ddc0272e1f5c_13EEB/kristina_svechinskaya_hacker_russa_7_thumb.jpg
<stargazer__> Patricia, era pro marcos
<Patricia> stargazer__ mmm
<stargazer__> marcos, As Russas são lindas.
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc é legal e se é do acre, posso dizer q conheço marromenos alguém legal do acre... mas 1 só n basta :P ........ mas sei la...n conheço o lugar posso falar muito n
<marcos> sao
<Patricia> vitorlobo sou de mato grosso e conheço bastante pessoas de la
<marcos> a russa   parece  com  a patricia
<Patricia> uh?
<Patricia> papo estranho o de vcs hein?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: engraçado... a loira filha de portugues é dai donde vc mora ...gente boa ela
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia`> Acre? Isso non ecziste!!
<vitorlobo> ela é linda na verdade...loirao olhos azuis e tal
<Patricia> vitorlobo i?
<vitorlobo> pena q n me atrai esse jeito exótico de ser
<Patricia> i?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: tenho 2 amigos daí donde vc mora
<Patricia> i?
<vitorlobo> Patricia: deixe de marra vá
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<Patricia`> dois amigos seus na casa da Patricia?
<vitorlobo> -.-
<Patricia> e tenho varios onde vc mora
<Patricia> tios/tias/primas/primos
<Patricia> etc
<Patricia> Patricia` :o
<vitorlobo> quando patricia começa a pirraçar
<vitorlobo> -.- fica um porre viu?
<getch> vitorlobo você é gaucho né
<vitorlobo> eu nao
<Patricia`> loll
<vitorlobo> eu sou baiano
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Patricia> ... tenho mais o que fazer
<Patricia`> fica não
<getch> não sei qual que é pior
<getch> aushuaisa
<Patricia`> do beijinho nela q fica calminha
<getch> gaucho ou baiano
<marcos> chega de  brincadeira
<vitorlobo> getch: o pior é viado feito vc
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<getch> kkk
<Patricia`> heuahe
<vitorlobo> nada contra viados
<vitorlobo> cada um dá oq tem
<vitorlobo> lá ele
<Patricia> Ayrton: o ubottu-br faz isso tambem "* FloodBotK1 expulsou tomaz de #kubuntu (Open proxies are not allowed)"
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman :)
<vitorlobo> alguem ja teve isso no emesene? O contato não pôde ser adicionado: Contact Already Exists
<vitorlobo> ?
<vitorlobo> como q fixa ?
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: =D
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o contato já existe.
<Pskol> vitorlobo, todo dia
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não lembro se vi isso nele ou foi com outro programa...
<Patricia> Pskol O.O
<vitorlobo> o contato n existe nao
<vitorlobo> e nem adiciona
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Pskol> vitorlobo, eh bug, so vc usnado o pidgin ou msn mesmo pra tira isso
<EduardeCalibal> Parece tilt...
<Pskol> vitorlobo, depois volta pro emesene
<Pskol> dai fica normal
<EduardeCalibal> É, se estiver na rede, pode tentar com o amsn.;
<EduardeCalibal> Resolvei alguns tilts desses assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Abria com ele, resolvia o que aparecia e depois voltei para o emesene.
<Alex-Musicman> vou botar meu ipv6 assim: Alex-Music@alex-musicman-s2-patricia.on.irc.su
<Alex-Musicman> :P
<EduardeCalibal> O
<Patricia> :O
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<ruffleSZ> crimeboy, subway 30cm presunto + pepperoni
<ruffleSZ> :D
<ruffleSZ> crimeboy_,
<Pskol> vitorlobo, na vedade ele ja esxiste mas nao ta na lista de contatos
<vitorlobo> tenso
<Alex-Musicman> eu tenho esse reverso de ipv6 entre alguns outros...
<vitorlobo> Patricia: as vezes vc é tão fria :S
<Patricia> :O
<stargazer__> Ae seus vagais vão trabalha: http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2010/11/google-vai-contratar-mais-de-2000-funcionarios.html
<Alex-Musicman> mas me acostumei com o 2001:470:5:117:c0d3:f0d4:c0c4:c0d4
<Pskol> Alex-Musicman, como se eh hexadecimal...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho medo do google.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles podem resolver andar atras de cada vivente com uma câmera, filmar a galera até no banheiro, 24h, todos os dias...  oO
<vitorlobo> tecnologia...ta começando a perder a graça de ficar com binoculos esperando a vizinha nua abrir a janela e se trocar
<vitorlobo> jaja vamos poder observar via google
<vitorlobo> :S
<Alex-Musicman> Pskol: quando se temos provedor tunnel, podemos usar a vhost que desejar rsrs..
<Alex-Musicman> tipo q eu uso os tuneis da hurricane eletric e uso o controle de dns do afraid
<Pskol> grande coisa
<Patricia> ...
<Pskol> na mina rede llocla tbm
<Alex-Musicman> o ruim, que se minha net cair, tenho que ir no site atualizar o ip q to
<Alex-Musicman> por isso que odeio essa oi velox
<Alex-Musicman> tá sempre caindo e sempre trocando o ip
<getch> ipv6 ja esta send utilizado?
<getch> Oo
<Patricia> nossa faz tempo
<Patricia> :O
<Alex-Musicman> sim =D
<marcos> tem ip  a  vontade  agora
<pSico_b0y> alguem ai usa o aircrack ?
<Alex-Musicman> eu quando conectava via bridge, minha placa de rede suportava tunnel ipv4 to 6
<EduardeCalibal> Alex, isso que falou, tem uma programa que faz atualizações automáticas para quem tem ip dinâmico...  Acho que é noip, algo assim.
<Alex-Musicman> mas não tinha como criar um reverso personalizado
<Alex-Musicman> EduardeCalibal: não é no dns fio, é no ipv4 endpoint do meu tunnel
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se só servia para um serviço...
<Alex-Musicman> esse do no-ip é pra atualizar o ip do host dns
<getch> dynamicip
<getch> dydns
<getch> pSico_b0y ja usei algumas vezes
<getch> aircrack
<getch> airodump
<getch> etc..
<Alex-Musicman> o tunnelbroker tinha um script em perl que atualizava
<Alex-Musicman> porém, não vejo mais disponível no site
<Alex-Musicman> não sei se foi pq o site foi bem modificado
<ruffleSZ> Patricia is a dish served cold
<ruffleSZ> lol
<Patricia> ruffleS uh?
<ruffleS> brincadeira Patricia
<vitorlobo> esse pidgin
<vitorlobo> é grande hein
<vitorlobo> 256 mb
<vitorlobo> q isso
<Alex-Musicman> taloko?
<Alex-Musicman> é miudinho
<vitorlobo> com todos os pacotes é
<Alex-Musicman> acho q não
<Alex-Musicman> ele usa o libpurble
<Alex-Musicman> o pidgin
<vitorlobo> n é questao de achar
<vitorlobo> é isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> 256
<Alex-Musicman> o pidgin-common, se não me engano, e um outro lá
<vitorlobo> pidgin de c* é ****
<vitorlobo> n resolveu meu problema
<vitorlobo> :P
<Alex-Musicman> pidgin só uso para o Google Talk
<getch> aqui é blackbox,irssi,finch
<getch> :)
<Alex-Musicman> Turion: estou bem atrasado, eu uso Semrpon :P
<Alex-Musicman> *Sempron
<getch> eu estou acessando a internet de um eniac
<getch> por framebuffer
<vvesley> getch: feroiz em ! :D
<getch> uhauhaua
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: e o que vc achou de eu ser seu clone?
<Alex-Musicman> heuhue
<Patricia> rsrsrsrs
<Patricia> foi bom, nao teve coias em meu pvt :S
<Alex-Musicman> lol
<Patricia> vale apena viu
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> paz :)
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: mas teve gente chamando vc mas q na verdade queriam falar comigo
<Alex-Musicman> haeuhaeu
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<crimeboy> ruffleS: quando voltei la a F430 tinha saido
<crimeboy> :Z
<crimeboy> branca eh linda
<getch> A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&
<getch> AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%S
<getch> A$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*A¨%rAFÄG8au79h089AH&AGT¨&FA*%ÄR$A¨DA$%SA$SA*&A¨7A(F¨&ATA*&ha8)&Y&A*
<getch> :O
<getch> erro
<getch> :S
<ecanto> nossa
<ecanto> que loucura.
<getch> bem-vindo a matrix
<ruffleS> crimeboy, poatz! :/
<getch> rsrsr
<ruffleS> crimeboy, acabei de assistir weeds S06E13
<ruffleS> S-E-N-S-A-C-I-O-N-A-L!
<Patricia> paste.ubuntu.com :)
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ainda vopegar
<ruffleS> crimeboy, quando eu penso que weeds caiu na mesmisse, eis que surge um final surpreendente :D
<crimeboy> nem conte
<crimeboy> #startx
<getch> eu invadi a nasa
<getch> :P
<getch> :O
<ecanto> rs
<getch> apertei um botao aqui apareceu [root@nasa-gov /]#
<getch> [root@nasa-gov /]# halt 0
<Ricardo__> supernatural q ta sux
<Ricardo__> so enrolacao
<Ricardo__> mto fraco ta na hora de fechar a serie
<ruffleS> pois weeds me deixou de cara com esse final agora..
<ruffleS> agora vou ver the big bang theory
<getch> que gay
<getch> big bang theory
<Andre_Gondim> .kick getch
<Ricardo__> weeds nem sei do q se trata esse
<Ricardo__> comedia?
<ruffleS> humor negro
<getch> que emo
<Ricardo__> hm
<Alex-Musicman> vixi
<Ricardo__> eu gostei de my name is earl de comedia
<Alex-Musicman> povo anda estressado por aqui
<Ricardo__> pena q acabou
<Ricardo__> aeheaha
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, ja ouvi falar dessa
<Ricardo__> mto engracada
<Ricardo__> principalmente a joy turner aeheahe loira burra do caramba
<Ricardo__> aeheahea
<sheldoncooper> aaah ta registrado
<crimeboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axur5W83znw&feature=player_embedded#!
<Andre_Gondim> por favor, o canal para assuntos offtopic é o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<juizmill> BOA NOITE
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: bom dia! :)
<juizmill> ^^ BOM DIA
<juizmill> ALGUEM SABE DE ALGUM PROGRAMA PARA UBUNTU
<juizmill> PARA EDITA IMAGENS
<juizmill> SEMELHANTE AO FOTOSHOP
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: GIMP!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<juizmill> OK DO PESQUISA ELE AQUI
<koothrappali> juizmill, gimp
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: http://www.ogimp.com.br/
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP
<juizmill> ok
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: http://www.tuxresources.org/blog/archives/183
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; viu isso?
<xGrind> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: bom dia.
<juizmill> rapaz parece que o gimp é bom
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<crimeboy> que pecado
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: é ótimo!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<juizmill> ai tipo eu trabalho com desenvolvimento de web sites
<EduardeCalibal> Alguma dica sobre como especificar o número de eixos do joystick instalado?
<juizmill> tambem to atraz de um deitor de web
<peregrinator_six> juizmill: mas não é nenhum photoshop não me, um é um e outro é outro...
<crimeboy> juizmill: paga quanto?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; como copiar alguma coisa de uma pasta pra outra pelo terminal?
<juizmill> peregrinato_six eu sei
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: eu sei mas não lembro...
<juizmill> crimeboy como assim nao entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<EduardeCalibal> Xgrind, comando cp
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; e' q criaram uma parada pra corrigir o erro do msn no pidgin
<EduardeCalibal> cp <origem> <destino>
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal: valeu man!
<xGrind> mas tem q colocar na pasta do sistema
<xGrind> ;/
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: isso ai já tem a mais de 2 anos! :p
<xGrind> isso oq
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: fiz ontem e não alterei pasta alguma man... 0o
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nao é alterar
<xGrind> ta na pasta do sistema. nao da pra baixar direto pra ela
<xGrind> usr é do sistema e nao da /home
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: fiz outra coisa aqui e tá perfeito o meu pidgin man
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: se vc tiver calma lhe arrumo a solução...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; fiz um ontem baixando outro omega
<peregrinator_six> ebm: bom dia man!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: nada disso, fica calmo que já lhe dou a resposta..
<peregrinator_six> xGrind:
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; falae
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: só seguir essa dica e tudo se ajeita perfeitamente man... Dica, depois que vc instalar esse programinha, arranca todas as suas contas que vc tiver e cria uma nova selecionando o protocolo WLM na lista... DEPOIS QUE VC INSTALAR, TENDEU MAN...?!
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<crimeboy> tomara que nao conecte nunca mais
<xGrind> blz
<peregrinator_six> crimeboy: sinto lhe frustrar mas conecta sim, pois eu usei e funciona perfeito se fizer certinho! :)
<peregrinator_six> crimeboy: Bom dia pra vc também man...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eu ja tinha visto isso uma vez ;x
<peregrinator_six> xGrind: mas se vc deu zuada em alguma coisa antes, ai já era mans, vai ter que concertar a cagada... :S
<peregrinator_six> *man...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nem
<xGrind> eu vi isso qndo ainda funcionava normal
<ebm> eae galera, beleza
<ebm> peregrinator ..........beleza cara
<peregrinator_six> ebm: tranquilidade graças a DEUS, e com vc e família...?!
<ebm> bem cara, valeu
<peregrinator_six> então tá lindo! :)
<ebm> galera, alguem aqui manja de buffer overflow?
<peregrinator_six> ebm: como vai o seu ubuntu 10.10
<ebm> nada velho, to com o 10.04, ainda nem tive coragem de ir para o 10 10
<ebm> o 10 04 ta rodando redondo aqui
<ebm> eu vou ir para o 10 10 quando sair a 11 eheheh
<peregrinator_six> ebm: beleza man... :0
<peregrinator_six> mas quando sair o 11 o 10.10 já deixou de ser suportado... :P
<ebm> isso é ............. vc está no 1010?
<peregrinator_six> ebm: esqueceo que falei man... :p
<peregrinator_six> ebm: desculpa...
<peregrinator_six> ebm: to pesando em ir man...
<peregrinator_six> mas tem muitas pesoas reclamando do kernel que ele tá usando...
<peregrinator_six> ovu aguardar até 10 de dezembro pra me decidir...
<ebm> o 10 10 já está estavel??? ......... na verdade eu to com medo de quando ir para o 1010 de perde os programas instalados
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<peregrinator_six> po...
<ebm> acho que por enquanto nem vale a pena ir
<ebm> por enquanto né
<peregrinator_six> fica tranquilo, o 10.04 tá muito maduro...
<ebm> será que o nvidia da problema nesse novo kernel?
<peregrinator_six> não tem necessidade não man...
<ebm> é cara
<ebm> por enquanto vo fica com esse mesmo
<peregrinator_six> ai nem sei lhe dizer, pesquisa bastante antes de ir se quiser ir...
<peregrinator_six> eu to fazendo isso desde que o 10.10 saiu, pesquisando muito...
<peregrinator_six> até a data de  10 de dezembro que me decidirei..
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ebm> eheheh
<vitorlobo> CARALEOS
<vitorlobo> rodizio de sushi a partir de 5 reais
<vitorlobo> nussa
<vitorlobo> vou morrer gordo agora
<crimeboy> onde esso?
<vitorlobo> http://www.groupon.com.br/sites/www.groupon.com.br/lp/lp/013/restaurant.php?timg=sushi1&keyw=restaurant3&CID=BR_SEM_3_503_1102_9135&plac=www.youtube.com&crea=6781002464
<vitorlobo> tem em ssa agora
<vitorlobo> agora so falta identificar se é verdade
<vitorlobo> vi num banner no youtube
<vitorlobo> auhauhuha
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> download and install http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
<gbs> lol
<gbs> só porque eu uso um cliente de bnc podreira?
<gbs> ;P
<deds> ola bom dia a todos
<tiago> Enfim me libertei do WINDOWS....
<tiago> Olá pessoal..
<maraujo_3> bom dia povo
<pibarnas> bom
<maraujo_3> tudo em ordem por aqui
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> volto depois
<maraujo_3> bom dia a todos
<Patricia> Bom dia
<pibarnas> bom
<Patricia> 28-ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> -ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_/##ubuntu-br-offtopic- [06:05:54] -THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<Patricia> -ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_/#ubuntu-br- [05:32:11] -this is not spam http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<Patricia> ... sem comentarios
<_Augusto_> bom dia a todos
<Patricia> bom dia
<_Augusto_> td tranquilo na area hj....sem nenhum atrito?...rsss
<Patricia> espero que sim,
<_Augusto_> ta certo...
<D3UX> wireshark não encontra as interfaces, alguem sabe motivo?? é necessário configurar algo??
<Patricia> rodar como sudo ja tentou?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rphh9ZHLvmA
<D3UX> não, vou tentar obrigado patricia
<D3UX> Funcionou.. Obriado Patricia
<Patricia> D3UX: d nada :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/pidgin-certificado-invalido-21-11-2010-resolucao-do-problema/
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe pq toda vez aparece isso "Exception
<SuBmUnDo> You are using emesene 1.6.3 - "Uberlândia" so you're free to complain here:
<SuBmUnDo> http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/board,19.0.html" no emesene
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Patricia> Vou sair volto depois
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<ecanto> boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, boa tarde man, madrugando por aqui é...?! :P
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, boa tarde garoto, to aki fazendo o almoço e as vezes venho sapiar aki.....e vc td em ordem...?
<virtu> pidgin de pegadinha comigo
<virtu> =/
<peregrinator_six> tudo é muita coisa rapaz... ^^
<peregrinator_six> virtu já sei...
<virtu> tal do certificado
<peregrinator_six> não tá conectando ao msn...?!
<virtu> é
<virtu> omega.contacts.msn.com
<peregrinator_six> virtu, http://lostsoulis.blogspot.com/2010/07/msn-messenger-nao-conecta-no-pidgin.html
<peregrinator_six> é tiro e queda!
<peregrinator_six> fiz e deu certinho!
<virtu> onde eu mudo o protocolo de conexao?
<virtu> wlm
<peregrinator_six> virtu, depois que vc baixar o pacotinho, arranca todas as suas contas de msn antigas e faz outra....
<peregrinator_six> quando vc for fazer tem uma lista com varios protocolos, um deles é o WLM, tendeu...?!
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, Boa tarde man! \o/
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<virtu> tiro e queda
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, e ai que aqui também é tarde... :P
<EduardeCalibal> E ai, como vai, tudo bem...  Foi um cumprimento...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui estou sem almoço, ainda é bom dia para mim.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Desde as 7h quebrando cabeça aqui...
<virtu> tb ainda nao almiocei
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, very easy man, entendi vc! AUSHUAHSUAHSUH
<virtu> montando um quebra-cabeça cara?
<peregrinator_six> virtu, tranquilidade ai...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Não, problemas com joystick.
 * virtu tipo o MOSS do It CoROWD
<EduardeCalibal> O suporte do gnome não esta bom...
<EduardeCalibal> Queria desativar.
<virtu> ahh mntando um quebra-cabeça com joystick
<virtu> deve ser ruim mesmo
<peregrinator_six> virtu, ?
<virtu> EduardeCalibal, vc ja tentou desligar e ligar novamente?
<virtu> vcs ja viram o seriado THE IT CROWD??
<peregrinator_six> virtu, funcionou ai man...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Meu problema parece um bug...
<virtu> peregrinator_six, sim sim
<virtu> peregrinator_six, tks
<peregrinator_six> virtu, :)
<peregrinator_six> disponha sempre! :D
<virtu> eu sonhei que estava tocando baixo junto com os beatles
<virtu> 0o
<EduardeCalibal> Vou filar boia...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> aFK
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: <3
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, boa tarde man. Tens ai uma boa dica de emulador de ps1 pra Ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/ Boa tarde man.
<peregrinator_six> e ai, como tá o seu Pidgin...?!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; normal ;D
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> Romil, \o/
<Romil> opa
<peregrinator_six> salve, salve man!
<Romil> e aeww
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> Voltei :)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tá tão brabo que até to pensando eu usar  o Xubuntu ao invés do UBuntu 11 ano que vem... :|
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; pq?
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, qq ta brabo, monarquista?
<Romil> ubuntu 11.04 ta prometendo polemica
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, vai deixar de vir com o GNOME por padrão...  :(
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, o 11.04 vai vir com gnome sim
<ruffleS> apenas o shell vai ser diferente
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ubuntu ta cada vez mais frsco
<ruffleS> mas a plataforma continua sendo gnome
<Romil> de fato se a canonical implementar as mudanças que ele esta prometendo muita gente vai abandonar
<peregrinator_six> não vai não, vai vir com o porco do unity... :S
<ruffleS> calma rapaz.. espera pra ver primeiro
<ruffleS> dê uma chance
<Patricia> é so instalar o gnome depois :P
<Romil> eu ja sei o que vou fazer. migrar pro squeeze
<peregrinator_six> não quero nem saber disso, gosto do GNOME  e pronto!
<ruffleS> se não gostar basta instalar o gnome-shell depois como a Patricia disse
<Patricia> sim :)
<peregrinator_six> Romil, vou com vc man! :D
<Patricia> licensed ola :D
<licensed> Patricia, bom diaa
<Patricia> mmm volto depois,
<peregrinator_six> ou então vou com a Patricia usar o Kubuntu 11 \o/
<Patricia> tenho que sair um cadin
<Patricia> peregrinator_six :)
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUHA
<ruffleS> brasileiro é imediatista demais. a versão nem saiu e ja tem gente prevendo apocalipse
<Patricia> que nada é so instalar o que quer
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> ate ate 20 min e volto
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, duvido que seja melhor que o GNOME man...
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, pois eu aposto contigo
<peregrinator_six> não tenho este mal habito...
<ruffleS> mark tem dinheiro e pessoal. o gnome tem contribuições
<peregrinator_six> aff...
<peregrinator_six> fica com este unity porco pra vc então pode usar o meu nem ligo pra vc nem pra o tal Mark... :p
<ruffleS> eu sou a favor de mudanças, caso não dê certo eu sempre posso mudar de DE ou distro. mudar é melhor que ficar parado no tempo
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, \o/
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde man.
<EngSkeeter> fala peregrinator_six
<EngSkeeter> blz?
<peregrinator_six> beleza pura e sem mistura meu primo! E com vcs ai...?!
<Romil> na boa se acabassem todas as distros com gnome optaria pelo lxde
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, Boa tarde man.
<Romil> nunca consegui me habituar ao kde
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, em belém pra um congresso
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, leia isso aqui ó.. aproveite pra dar uma usada nos seus conhecimentos de ingles http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, só de boa em man...!?
<EngSkeeter> so de boa
<EngSkeeter> e por ai?
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, sou ignorante quanto a lingua inglesa man, sorry... :|
<EngSkeeter> translator
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, tranquilidade graças a DEUS! :)
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, tens ai uma boa dica de emulador de ps1 pra ubuntu man...!?
<EngSkeeter> ptz peregrinator_six, baixei o meego que eu fiz no susestudio, mas nao consigo logar no moblin
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, não. nunca joguei ps1 emulado. se conseguir me diz um que eu quero ojogar gran turismo
<EngSkeeter> so entra no ice wm
<EngSkeeter> ruffleS, epsxe
<EngSkeeter> ff8
<peregrinator_six> que isso man, nunca conseguiu jogar ps1 no Linux...?!
<peregrinator_six> tem um monte de video no you tube...
<EngSkeeter> os que eu ja joguei e ainda jogo alguns: mupem64, zsnes, VisualBoy Advance, Stella, Nintendo DS, Neo
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; www.michaelxgrind.blogspot.com
<EngSkeeter> geo
<xGrind> \o
<EngSkeeter> e uns tantos mais
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS,  granturismno, pra tirar a licença é trsiteza man, tem que ser piloto... Tenho um mano que tira ouro em todas, é mole...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, o mupem emula bem nintendo 64 man...?!
<EngSkeeter> com certeza
<EngSkeeter> muito bom o melhor
<EngSkeeter> eh so instalar no central de programas do ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> e esse ai do ps1 é bom o nivel também...!?
<EngSkeeter> mupem64+
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, que bagaça é essa man...?!
<EngSkeeter> eh bom sim, um dos mais faceis de fazer (dentre os outros)
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, offtopic
<EngSkeeter> peregrinator_six, to indo
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; meu blog ;/
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, que isso que vc me mandou man...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<xGrind> blog uai
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, nãos ei ingles po... :S
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nao é ingles
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> vamos ver então...
<virtu_OFF> qual diferença do Xubuntu do Ubuntu mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> virtu, quase nenhuma...
<virtu> pois é
<virtu> deve mudar o ambiente gráfico eu acho
<virtu> XFCE2?
<peregrinator_six> por isso que falei que vou pra ele no ubuntu 11... :P
<virtu> eu gosto do gnome
<xGrind> xubuntu e ubuntu é a msm coisa
<virtu> so nao achei nenhum theme mais legal que o padrao
<virtu> o ambience algo assim
<xGrind> oq muda sao os aplicativos  e o xfce é mais facil do q gnome
<virtu> eu aqui to com o ubuntu 10.10 e quase todos os aplicativos do ubuntu-studio
<virtu> liguei o piano no ubuntu
<virtu> e funcionou legal
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não é a mesma coisa não, o GNOME é melhor!
<xGrind> eu gosto do xfce pela simplicidade
<xGrind> gnome ta fresco ;x
<virtu> uii
<peregrinator_six> claro é um GNOME capado, por isso mais simples... :P
<virtu> blackbox
<virtu> fluxbox
<xGrind> lxde eu acho tosco ;x
<virtu> quem quer simplicidade...
<peregrinator_six> fresco tá vc, o GNOME tá a mesma coisa, não vejo frescura nenhuma nele...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tem nada de tosco...
<xGrind> kk
<peregrinator_six> fica colocando defeito nas coisas por conta desta sucata que vc tem ai que não funciona nada direito nela po... :P
<peregrinator_six> vai te catar! RSRSRSRSRSR
<xGrind> o loco ;x
<xGrind> mas eu acho lxde muito simples =x
<peregrinator_six> é por issomque ele é legal, e da pra vc colocar o que vc quiser, é só ser criativo! :D
<virtu> bah alguem conhece dream theater ai?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, o LXDE foi feito pra rodar bem em maquinas com menos de 256 megas de memo man, o que vc quer...!? Que ele venha com Compiz e emerald tema e plugins extras...?! 0o
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; qual vc prefere? xfce ou lxde?
<peregrinator_six> leveza por leveza fico com o que é leve de verdade, LXDE sem nenhuma duvida! :)
<ruffles> peregrinator_six, dica pra deixar o linux mais rápido sem aplicar o patch novo de 200 linhas: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/
<ruffles> quer dizeR: http://blog.coderepository.net/2010/11/19/otimizando-o-kernel-de-seu-desktop-linux/
<ruffles> ja fiz aqui. vamos ver se funciona...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, quer dizer que isso aqui não é ingles pra vc é...?! http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/382320-ubuntu-global-jam-lets-make-this-rock
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tá drogado não né...?!
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<ruffleS> pqp ñ vou poder testar agora :S
<ffr76> Boa Tarde
<peregrinator_six> testar o que mesmo...?!
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, ?
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, uma dica pra acelerar o ubuntu sem precisar compilar o kernel com o novo patch de 200 linhas
<ruffleS> boa tarde ffr76
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, este patch é forte mesmo man, o Megaf tá usando ele lá nas atualizações do Mandriva e tá falando super bem dele... :)
<ffr76> SRs e Sras estam a tc d ond??:>)
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, brasil!
<ffr76> eu sou de POA RS
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, pois um desenvolvedor do fedora descobriu uma maneira de fazer a mesma coisa sem precisar recompilar o kernel.. basta alterar um arquivo e criar outro..
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, rj, prazer!
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, super man!
<ffr76> peregrinator_six,Planeta Terra eu presumo !!!
<ruffleS> ffr76, Salvador - BA
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, e por que vc não pode agora...?!
<ruffleS> não, ffr76. o peregrinator_six não é deste planeta
<ruffleS> definitivamente não é
<peregrinator_six> ffr76,rio de janeiro... :S
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, to usando o convertx2dvd pra converter 3 filmes avi pra DVD
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, entendido, mas easy man, vai acabar e ai se manda ver... ^^
<ffr76> não conheço o peregrinator_six,isto q conheço varios alienigenas
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, mas as alterações ja foram aplicadas. to so esperando terminar a conversão pra poder testar
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, beleza man....
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, sucesso pra vc! :)
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, ???
<ffr76> peregrinator_six,to brincando amigo seu nick e de ond?
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, de onde...!?
<peregrinator_six> eu sou brasileiro apesar dele estar em ingles! ^^
<Patricia> XD eu posso fazer lpi :D :D :D :D
<ruffleS> Patricia, o que ser lpi?!
<ffr76> Patricia,ola q ser lpi ???
<ruffleS> lol
<Patricia> http://www.lpibrasil.com.br/
<Patricia> Instituto Profesional Linux
<peregrinator_six> certificação linux...
<ffr76> lega
<Patricia> nao tem limite de idade minima :D
<ruffleS> Patricia, nerd.
<Patricia> XD http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/simulado
<Patricia> ;) eu acertei 69% :S
<Patricia> :(
<ruffleS> vou fazer esse simulado pra ver se eu passo dos 15%
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> sao simples as perguntas
<virtu> http://b.imagehost.org/0620/DSC_3286.jpg
<Patricia> virtu gostei do piso e do quadro :)
<Patricia> virtu teclado :D
<Patricia> virtu tem musica pronta ai? :D
<virtu> piso eu acho uma merda
<virtu> solta um pó dos infernos
<virtu> tem...
<peregrinator_six> virtu, bom gosto em classudo! xP
<peregrinator_six> parabéns.
<virtu> esta semana deve chegar uma inteface de audio que devo conseguir gravar melhor =)
<virtu> o ap é alugado... se fosse meu eu ia mudar tudo que a patricia disse que gostou
<virtu> =P
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> ¬¬
<virtu> pra coisa melhor neh
<virtu> =D
<Patricia> :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUA
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/YlnbpNPT/old_Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Th.html
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> aeriths :O
<virtu> musica que to treinando ainda... mas já esta gravada com o piano novo
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> vou fechar tudo e baixar agora mesmo :D
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/XsKNnAsE/Hmm_MP3.html essa aqui eu gravei num outro teclado e pensava na vida
<peregrinator_six> virtu, é qual este final fantasy...?!
<virtu> hmm
<virtu> deixa eu ver aqui
<virtu> o 7
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/QTZjqtgV/Waves_MP3.html Patricia esta aqui eu fiz para uma guria que eu tava curtindo
<peregrinator_six> show de game...
<peregrinator_six> virtu, já viu o filme dele...?!
<virtu> no
<Patricia> virtu mmm srrs
<Patricia> legal :D parabens virtu
<peregrinator_six> vou ve-lo de novo em sua homenagem! x:)
<virtu> agora eu to treinando 3 ou 4 musicas apenas... tentar tocar inteiras e compondo uma outra
<peregrinator_six> as musicas do 7 são show man, tenho algumas aqui e vou ver o filme agora... :)
<virtu> Dream Theater - Through My Words; In Dreams - Lord of The Rings; Aerith's Theme - FF VII
<virtu> eu acho a do FF X as mais massa
<Alex-Musicman> peregrinator_six: eu só conheço o PCSX, mas nunca consegui botar pra funcionar
<Alex-Musicman> tem o epsx tb
<Alex-Musicman> mas projeto parado
<Alex-Musicman> não trabalham com gtk2
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, já até tinha me esquecido que lhe perguntei... :p
<virtu> peregrinator_six, pra vc entao: http://www.4shared.com/audio/xcy0n1fn/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<Alex-Musicman> eu tava no rango quando me perguntou
<virtu> peregrinator_six, uma versao quase completa, eu fiz uns erros..
<virtu> mas assim que chegar a plaquinha eu regravo tudo =D
<peregrinator_six> virtu, então quer dizer que o espelho Yamaha é seu lá no 4shared...?!
<virtu> espelho Yamaha?
<peregrinator_six> a conta yamaha lá no 4shared é sua...?!
<virtu> não
<peregrinator_six> ué, então como tem coisas suas lá...?!
<virtu> tem? hehe
<peregrinator_six> vc não mandou o link ai o...
<peregrinator_six> :p
<virtu> mandei
<peregrinator_six> não suas composições...?!
<virtu> me perdi todo!!!
<virtu> eu mandei os links das musicas que gravei
<peregrinator_six> então...?!
<virtu> dai na minha conta no 4shared eu separo as musicas conforme o instrumento que toquei
<peregrinator_six> então cara, não é o que eu to falando...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> a conta é sua então...
<virtu> eu tinha um teclado Yamaha, dai as musicas que gravei usando este teclado adicionei na pasta Yamaha
<virtu> dai assim vai indo
<virtu> dai tudo que tem lá na conta virtu é meu
<Patricia> virtu as unicas musicas de verdade sao desse tipo de musicas :),
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, é chegando em games de luta man...?!
<virtu> Patricia, concordo =)
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, iso é musica de games! :P
<peregrinator_six> *isso..
<Patricia> :)
<virtu> peregrinator_six, ela ta falando da musica de homenagem
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, não.. prefiro de carros
<peregrinator_six> eu entendi, é que amo provocar essa menina! xP
<virtu> peregrinator_six, quando o teu pensamento se torna sonoro
<ruffleS> Patricia, é muita pergunta esse troço!!!! :/ ainda to na 34
<virtu> tipo um pum
<virtu> =D
<peregrinator_six> virtu, uuuuuuuuuui
<peregrinator_six> ti lindo boy!
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHAUHSUAH
<virtu> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/xcy0n1fn/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html ouve ai pra vc peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> entendo perfeitamente o que vc quer dizer man..
<peregrinator_six> virtu, para homi, eu tenho discada... :(
<virtu> putzzz
<EngSkeeter> virtu, FF muito bom vou baixar
<virtu> tu é guerreiro
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> JEDAI!
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrsr
<virtu> quando tu acorda de manhã cedo cara, tu tem que ir fora de casa dar corda na energia elétrica?
<virtu> =P
<peregrinator_six> usando Linux ainda por cima, pois quem é homem é homem mesmo! :D
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHUSHUAHHSUASH
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, já viu o filme do FF 7 boy...?!
<ffr76> tchê concordo
<EngSkeeter> com certeza
<EngSkeeter> tenho o dvd
<peregrinator_six> show de move...
<EngSkeeter> muito bom
<virtu> eu nao vi ainda
<peregrinator_six> vou ver de novo aqui...
<virtu> e o FF X??
<EngSkeeter> eu tenho as roms do ff origens ate o 9
<virtu> as musicas do X sao muito mais massa
<EngSkeeter> eu ainda nao jogei o x
<ffr76> Patricia acho q sou muito principiante p linux
<EngSkeeter> parei no 9
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, tenhho até a trilha sonora man, a do Sephiroti (é assim que se escreve mesmo...?! :P) é a melhor pra eu, show!
<Patricia> ruffleS :D
<Patricia> ffr76 ;O
<EngSkeeter> muuuuuuito show essa musica
<virtu> FF X - 01 - Seal of the Wind ~The Three Trails
<virtu> essa aqui
<virtu> ainda um dia irei tocar
<virtu> ouvem ai
<peregrinator_six> virtu, posso lhe pedir um favor man...?!
<virtu> To Zanakard algo assim é muito massa tb
<virtu> fala
<virtu> Patricia, conhece uma musica do queen que All of My Love?
<peregrinator_six> fazer um remix da musica do Frog do Chrono Trigger do super nintendo, o tema dele mas mais lenta e disponibilizar lá no 4shared um dia man...?! Aquele som é lindo, não sei se vc já ouviu...?!
<Patricia> virtu sim
<virtu> Patricia, conhece Hollowglass do Liquid Tension Experiment??
<Patricia> nao
<virtu> peregrinator_six, deixa ver se eu tenho aqui algo 1 min
<virtu> Patricia, escuta entao... eu to pegando trechos destas duas musicas e criando uma nova
<peregrinator_six> virtu, eu amo muito musica estrumental, é um dos meus estilos preferidos! :d
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Patricia> virtu :D
<virtu> peregrinator_six, ouve ai entao uma hora... Hollowglass do Liquid Tension
<virtu> peregrinator_six, de qual FF é a musica???
<peregrinator_six> virtu, Chrono Trigger super nintendo man...
<peregrinator_six> Frog
<Patricia> alguem aki usa proxy?
<peregrinator_six> virtu,
<peregrinator_six> virtu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caRKvQAyU7M
<ffr76> o pid do int e 1 ou 0
<peregrinator_six> virtu, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger
<Patricia> 0
<virtu> peregrinator_six, ok.. to vendo se consigo a partitura
<virtu> Patricia, nao uso proxy aqui
<ffr76> Patricia,tks viz uma cola riir
<Patricia> :S to precisando de usar um aki
<Patricia> ffr76: srrssr
<EngSkeeter> chrono trigger eh muuuuito shoow
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, bateu maior saudade do game Chrono Trigger agora man... :P
<EngSkeeter> zerei algumas vezs
<EngSkeeter> parece que tem u mremaker dele
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, fiz quase todos os 13 finais... ^^
<EngSkeeter> parece que tem um remaker dele
<EngSkeeter> nuuuuussa
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, sim, pra ps1
<Patricia> int é 1
<EngSkeeter> presta?
<Patricia> init?
<Patricia> int ou init
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, mesma coisa só que com CG!
<virtu> cara vou levar um tempao para aprender ela..
<virtu> a versao de piano é mais completa
<EngSkeeter> vou procurar a rom pra baixar
<Patricia> ffr76 é init
<virtu> e mais trabalhada...
<peregrinator_six> virtu, muito dificil assim man...?!
<peregrinator_six> mas é linda cara!
<virtu> entao... se nao tiver pressa... me cobra com o tempo
<peregrinator_six> muito gostosa!
<Patricia> ffr76 se for init é 1 root
<peregrinator_six> virtu, pra no que vem tá baum pra ti...?!
<virtu> mah claro =D
<peregrinator_six> *ano...
<ffr76> Patricia,sim tks:>)
<peregrinator_six> então perfeito!
<ffr76> vo almoça
<peregrinator_six> ffr76, bom almoço pra ti!
<virtu> pois eu toco piano sem fazer pressao.. vou devagar pra nao encher o saco
<ffr76> tks ate mais
<peregrinator_six> virtu, está é a ideia man! ;)
<EngSkeeter> pow vou tentar na gaita
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtWF8NgcvqE
<EngSkeeter> tem uns caras que faz o mario
<virtu> dream theater - one last time é outra que quero um dia tocar
<virtu> Jordan Ruddess, tecladista do Dream Theater, é o cara
<peregrinator_six> a do mario é rox!
<peregrinator_six> x)
<EngSkeeter> pow vou aprender
<virtu> pink floyd tb
<peregrinator_six> eu ogsto da nintendo é uma das melhores produtoras de games e consoles pra mim, muito criativa e autamente tecnologica! :D
<peregrinator_six> *gosto...
<ruffleS> Patricia, 39.02% :/
<EngSkeeter> os melhores jogos que ja joguei foram no snes
<peregrinator_six> super nintendo forever!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, curte magaman...?!
<EngSkeeter> isso ae |o|
<EngSkeeter> pow era muito ruim no megaman
<EngSkeeter> mas gosto muito tem umas 300 veresoes neh?
<peregrinator_six> isso ai!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> eu curto de monte!
<peregrinator_six> terminei todos até o 8
<peregrinator_six> e também o megaman x 4espetacular!
<EngSkeeter> rsrsrs tenho um amigo que zerava quase de olho fechado
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs...
<peregrinator_six> mas eu prefiro a versão classica que o futuristico...
<EngSkeeter> tem canal de games aqui?
<peregrinator_six> com certeza...
<peregrinator_six> são não sei um... xP
<peregrinator_six> e deve ser tudo em en na maioria...
<virtu> para musica tem o #ubuntu-studio e o #openmusicians
<virtu> algo assim
<peregrinator_six> openmusicas tá errado
<peregrinator_six> o outro tá certo! :D
<Patricia> ruffleS :P
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, maior vontade de lutar aqui ó... http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rival_Schools
<virtu> hora do cohilo
<virtu> t+
<peregrinator_six> virtu_ZzZz, valeu man, até e bom descanso!
<peregrinator_six> vou assistir o Final Fantasy VII aqui... :)
<Alex-Musicman> vou dar uma saída.. bjundas a todos
<Alex-Musicman> Patricia: <3
<Alex-Musicman> :P
<Patricia> Alex-Musicman <3
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, reiniciei a maquina. to sentindo ela mais rapidinha
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, beleza man! :d
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, qual o seu sistema ai...?! Ubuntu 10.10...?!
<ruffleS> ubuntu 10.10
<ruffleS> mas essa dica deve funcionar no 10.04 também
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<ruffleS> um pouco mais de velocidade é sempre bom né
<peregrinator_six> se não custa nada, vamos que vamos! ):
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, qual o seu browser ou browsers ai....?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, firefox. mas instalei o chrome ontem e to usando ele em tempo integral e to achando muito bom
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, e por que não o Chromium ou memos o Sr ware Iron...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, tenho o opera instalado aqui também pra quando estou usando uma conexão lenta dai eu ativo o turbo mode
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, chrome e chromium são a mesma coisa
<ruffleS> esse sr ware iron eu ñ conheço
<peregrinator_six> um, mais ou menos man...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, http://www.dicasbrowser.com/2010/11/mova-o-cache-do-google-chrome-para.html
<peregrinator_six> pra vc que gosta de altas velocidades! :D
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, pois é...igualzinho um q tenho aki......chama-se chromium....rssss
<peregrinator_six> pra mim o Iron é o mais rápido dos 3 e testei todos os tres já... http://www.srware.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1945&sid=326a5b6c8935aeb87c45e382091f623f
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, do que vc tá falando...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<evandrox> olá, alguém pode me dizer a diferença entre php mail e smtp
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, do navegador...rss
<peregrinator_six> igual não é rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> não sabe o que fala po...
<peregrinator_six> :s
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, quando eu estiver com algum tempinho vou testar isso ai
<peregrinator_six> beleza man, ele é show!
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, eu não sou igual a vc só por que sou ser humano...
<peregrinator_six> tem diferenças...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, isso é verdade...
<evandrox> #php
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, Chrome é um, Cromium é outro e Iron não é igual aos dois não.... ^^
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, vc ser humano?...fala serio maluko..... :D.....
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, igual é copia e nem irmãos gemeos identicos são igual pra o seu conhecimento...! :P
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, se até vc é um humano man, pra vc ver...
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu sei q tem diferença...vc tem razao...mas o q faz um navegador ser rapido...
<peregrinator_six> vai estudar que vc vai saber! :D
<_Augusto_> dicas
<_Augusto_> rs
<peregrinator_six> meu nome não é Oraclo... :P
<ruffleS> oraclo!
<ruffleS> iahuaihauiahui depois dessa eu vou pra praia tomar uma cervejinha
<ruffleS> boa tarde a todos
<_Augusto_> e quem se chamaria oraculo....
<_Augusto_> rsss
<d70> boa tarde , alguem pode me ajudar a editar os menus do gnome?
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, inda bem que ninguem, pois não sou e nunca serei mesmo! \o/
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, eu tb nao tenho essa intenção nao brow...rss
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, vc ta nervoso irmao?....
<juizmill> ALGUEM SABE DE UM BOM IDE PARA PROGRAMAR EM PHP
<juizmill> BOA TARDE PRIMEIRAMENTE
<Ricardo__> _Augusto_, ele ta sempre nervoso, nem ligue eheheha
<juizmill> ^^
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, não, é que não tenho muito capacidade em fazer as palavras transmitirem exatamente o que eu sinto... Sorry.
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ah bom...eu tb nao, mesmo assim me desculpe...
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, desculpe nada primo, tá com crack nas ideias...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUHAHSUHAHSU
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six, ainda nao, o vizinho nao ta na area....rssssssssssssss
<peregrinator_six> _Augusto_, auhsuahsuahsuah
<_Augusto_> peregrinator_six,  penso q domingo seja folga dele....nao tem comercio no caso...rssssss
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsrrs...
<peregrinator_six> primo, segura firmeza que segunda é nois... xP
<peregrinator_six> UAHSUAHSUHUHH
<_Augusto_> rsssss
<Patricia> xP = Windows XP
<Patricia> ssrrs
<jaypur> Patricia, ;)
<Patricia> jaypur :)
<Patricia> jaypur ola :D
<jaypur> boa tardi
<jaypur> :D
<Patricia> boa tarde :D
<wander> Ola galera ... boa tarde
<d70> boa tarde
 * Patricia freenode lixoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
<gbs> o.o
<sk0l-geek> *.*
<gbs> vc nao usou a brasnet... :p
 * Patricia freenode corrija esse bug lixo
<sk0l-geek> quem ?
<Patricia> gbs onde ja se viu
<gbs> a pessoa q ta reclamando
<Patricia> mais de 10 canal cair por flood
<Patricia> acabei de entrar no #ubuntugames
<gbs> verdade
<Patricia> completou 11 canal
<gbs> devia apenas dizer q vc ja entrou em canal d+
<Patricia> e logo eu cai
<Patricia> kkkkkk
<Patricia> sim
<Pskol> no tempo de brasnet era ataque todo dia
<Pskol> tanto que fechou
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> da raiva
<jaypur> ahaha
<Patricia> depois ainda alguem diz "que feio..."
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> vontade de matar ¬¬
<Patricia> vo usar dois nicks
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> duas conexão
<Patricia> 8 canal em um e 5 em outra
<Patricia> ¬¬
<astdarkness> Patricia: e tem limites de canalpor usuário?
<Patricia> astdarkness pois é
<Patricia> o limite é 26
<Patricia> acima de 26 caci por flood
<Patricia> *cai
<Patricia> a freenode justifica ser, o meu cliente irc
<Patricia> ¬¬
<astdarkness> caramba, acho que fico louco com tantos canais assim
<Patricia> xchat
<Patricia> estou em 9 canal
<Patricia> nao cai e nao vou cair por flood
<Patricia> é so entrar em mais alguns é logo a festa esta feita :D
<xGrind> qual o nome do programa pra exibir a info do pc na area de trabalho msm?
<Patricia> conk
<Patricia> superkaramba
<Patricia> XD
<xGrind> ;D
<Patricia> sao widgets :D
<xGrind> conky 'e mais leve x)
<Patricia> isso
<Patricia> conk% %=y
<Patricia> xGrind superkaramba é para kde
<Patricia> srrs
<xGrind> desconfiei do k msm ;x
<Patricia> :P
<astdarkness> Patricia: estou com 11 canais aqui com o Konversation
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> pere
<Patricia> vou entrar em mais canais
<Patricia> vamos la :D
<Patricia> 13 canal, vamos ver ate quando dura XD
<xGrind> limite de 26 canais aki?
<xGrind> virtualife nao tem limite :D
<xGrind> brasnet era 10
<astdarkness> hheeheheheh
<Patricia> kkkkkkkk
<Patricia> quassel é tao bom :D pena que ele tenha o probleminha de nao se conectar em bnc :S
<Patricia> mal feito :D
<xGrind> oq é quassel
<Patricia> cliente irc :)
<Patricia> nao se limite apenas em um ambiente grafico :D
<xGrind> kk
<Patricia> é serio xGrind
<Patricia> :(
<Patricia> tudo bem
<xGrind> ;x
<Patricia> de todos cliente irc modo grafico q ja vi o quassel é o mais levinho
<Patricia> ¬¬ deve ser pq nem tem o comando /server /connect
<Patricia> srrrsr
<xGrind> o loco Oo
<Patricia> o pior é isso
<Patricia>  usando /connect irc.freenode.net
<Patricia> olha a msg
<Patricia> Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<Patricia> ¬¬
<vitorlobo> http://pyscript.blogspot.com/
<vitorlobo> =]
<Patricia> kkkk
<Patricia> pq é sempre assim, quando quer testar um erro, ele deixa de funcionar kkkkkk
<gbs> Patricia, gosta de harry potter? :P
<Patricia> gbs ^^ abafa o caso rapaz
<gbs> ia perguntar se o novo filme eh legal
<Patricia> gbs: nao assisti ainda nao
<gbs> hm
<gbs> nao vejo os filmes desde o 3 :D
<vitorlobo> nunca consegui assistir um HP
<vitorlobo> muito teen
<vitorlobo> =\
<gbs> os livros sao legais, vitorlobo
<gbs> os filmes... eram mal feitos msm
<Patricia> ;O
<vitorlobo> muito teen
<Patricia> gbs: o guilherme morria de medo ¬¬
<Patricia> e eu adorava :D
<vitorlobo> gostei prakas foi de senhor dos aneis o 3
<vitorlobo> o 2 eo 3
<vitorlobo> o 1 é um porre
<gbs> lotr eu gostei de todos :]
<Patricia> gbs: guilherme meu primo \o/ 4 aninhos :D
<vitorlobo> gostei de troia
<vitorlobo> o mestre das armas
<gbs> Patricia, auheuaue, ok
<vitorlobo> etc
<vitorlobo> :P
<Patricia> gbs :)
<vitorlobo> maraujo_3: vamo tomar uma breja
 * vitorlobo rindo
<maraujo_3> tarde
<Patricia> ;O
<Patricia> uma pergunta
<Patricia> dolar
<Patricia> como receber?
<Patricia> dolar para real
<Patricia> eua >> br
<maraujo_3> Patricia, pela cotação do dia
<maraujo_3> :P
<maraujo_3> posso falar com vc um min ?
<Patricia> mas tipo
<Patricia> como
<Patricia> onde
<Patricia> como fazer
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> pagseguro faz sera?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> geek lkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia> alguem usa pagseguro ai?
<Patricia> se eu disponibilizar um campo, a pessoa fechar o pedido, mas essa pessoa mora em EUA o boleto vai ser em reais ou em dolar, alguem sabe?
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> fale conosco :P
<maraujo_3> Patricia,
<maraujo_3> deve ter alguam ferramenta pelo pag seguro
<maraujo_3> em dolar
<maraujo_3> o valor é convertido pelo dolar do dia
<maraujo_3> e havendo variação ate o pagamento
<Patricia> maraujo_3 #help "give my cloak please "
<Patricia> diz a msg ali
<maraujo_3> deve ser compesado ou coisa do tipo
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, :)
<maraujo_3> como?
<Patricia> maraujo_3: mmm
<xXx4LPH4xXx> boleto vem em dolar se ele for do exterior vem na moeda do pais!!!
<virtu_ZzZz> eu nao uso pagseguro
<Patricia> mmm
<virtu> como eu saio do away
<virtu> ./away nao e
<xXx4LPH4xXx> agora se  a pessoa for do brasil vem em reais
<virtu> ./iamhererightnow tb
<xXx4LPH4xXx> vc tbm podemudar sua conta para so vir em reais
<xXx4LPH4xXx> dai quando um la dos eua comprar  o pagseguro converte para reais automatico
<maraujo_3> Patricia,
<Patricia> colou?
<Patricia> ...
<maraujo_3> colei sim
<Patricia> NOT COMPLETED
<maraujo_3> q louco
<Patricia> *.* estranho :O
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ae agunis haisen?
<Patricia> maraujo_3 faz isso
<Patricia>  /nickserv release maraujo_3 [suasenha]
<Patricia> example
<Patricia>  /nickserv release maraujo_3 123456
<maraujo_3>  You cannot RELEASE yourself.
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> Thales: ele ja confirmou mas ainda diz q nao esta confirmado pode ajudar? /nickserv info maraujo_3
<Thales> Patricia, ?
<Patricia> Thales ele acabou de registrar o nick
<Thales> Patricia, pode repetir tudo, eu tive que fechar meu xchat aqui
<Patricia> foi ate o email dele, pegou o codigo de confirmação e colou
<Patricia> mas ainda diz que ele nao se confirmou
<Patricia> maraujo_3 has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<maraujo_3> OO
<maraujo_3> eu sei
<maraujo_3> so num sei como ajeita
<maraujo_3> ja colei umas 3 vezes
<Patricia> maraujo_3 xiu to falando para o Thales :S
<maraujo_3> :S
<Patricia> :P
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc pretende ser desenvolvedora fora da plataforma web?
<maraujo_3> :( xiu
<Patricia> vitorlobo vai saber :P
<Thales> Patricia, no e-mail que ele recebeu tem as devidas orientações para completar o cadastro
<Patricia> maraujo_3 vc leu ne
<vitorlobo> Patricia: vc nem sabe oq quer ainda ne
<Patricia> Thales uhumm eu sei
<Patricia> vitorlobo eu nao
<maraujo_3> \O/
<maraujo_3> acho q agora foi
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> agora foi
<maraujo_3> iuhuuuuu
<Patricia> volto ja tenho que sair com a daniele
<maraujo_3> vou tomar um suco pra comemorar
<maraujo_3> ow calro viu
<maraujo_3> quem ser daniele?
<maraujo_3> calor do caum
<xXx4LPH4xXx> onde tu mora? maraujo
<maraujo_3> salvador
<maraujo_3> terra do calor
<maraujo_3> povo vou tentar tirar um cochilo
<maraujo_3> salve geral
<l4rt> maraujo_3 nao vai ver o vitoria nao ?
<maraujo_3> vou naum
<maraujo_3> to sem dindin
<maraujo_3> e sem animo
<maraujo_3> sou vitoria
<maraujo_3> e so uma coisa explica a ma fase
<maraujo_3> boicote a alguem da direção
<maraujo_3> taum querendo derrubar alguem
<l4rt> maraujo_3 quem
<maraujo_3> o soda q vai cair a casa de todo mundo
<maraujo_3> e o demolidor/sabotador chama se viafra
<maraujo_3> um goleiraum
<maraujo_3> q da noite pro dia vira uma peneira
<l4rt> o time nao ta ajudando nao acho q a culpa eh dele
<maraujo_3> como te disse eh boicote
<l4rt> falta de planejamento do clube, soh pode ser
<maraujo_3> tem problmeas internos q a gente nao sabe
<maraujo_3> alguem devendo alguem
<maraujo_3> alguem brigado com alguem
<maraujo_3> algo q a gente de fora num tem como saber
<l4rt> eh planejamento que falta
<maraujo_3> vou dar uma saida e tirar um cochilo
<maraujo_3> nem
<maraujo_3> vlw
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,
<xXx4LPH4xXx> alguem usa  perl
<xXx4LPH4xXx> programa em perl
<xXx4LPH4xXx> alguem programa C
<xXx4LPH4xXx> ?
<gbs> a Patricia programa e C
<gbs> !
<stargazer> xXx4LPH4xXx, ./j #c
<xXx4LPH4xXx> como se ela estava começando  ontem
<gbs> ela eh pro
<gbs> aprendeu em 1 dia
<gbs> aeuhuaheua
<gbs> xXx4LPH4xXx, o q tu precisa?
<xXx4LPH4xXx> presciso saber se o gcc compila so C ou C++?
<gbs> o gcc compila c
<gbs> e o g++ traduz codigo c++ pra c e o gcc compila
<gbs> quase certeza disso :x
<stargazer> xXx4LPH4xXx, Originalmente suportava somente a linguagem de programação C e era designado GNU C Compiler (compilador C GNU). Com o tempo ganhou suporte às linguagens C++, Fortran, Ada, Java e Objective-C, entre outras. FONTE WIKIPÉDIA.
<xXx4LPH4xXx> startgazer ----  gbs vlww
<gbs> caralho
<gbs> ele compila java?
<gbs> W T F ?
<stargazer> gbs, por que não copilaria ?
<gbs> po, é outra linguagem né
<gbs> mas compila mesmo
<gbs> o bixo eh bão
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia como defino as configurações do tipo de joystick?
<gbs> compilar java* -> gerar bytecode
<EduardeCalibal> Isso me lembra Visual Basic...
<xXx4LPH4xXx> que compila java eu seiii
<xXx4LPH4xXx> mas o ada nao sabia
<gbs> eu tentei compilar java aqui com o gcc
<gbs> deu erro : (
<EduardeCalibal> Qual erro?
<stargazer> gbs, Linguagens de programação
<stargazer> A partir da versão 4.0, o lançamento padrão da GCC inclui fachadas para:
<gbs> acho q falta o pacote -locales
<stargazer>     * Ada (GCC for Ada ou GNAT)
<stargazer>     * C
<stargazer>     * C++ (GCC for C++ ou G++)
<stargazer>     * Fortran (GCC for Fortran ou GFortran)
<gbs> baixando pra testar
<stargazer>     * Java (GCC for Java ou GCJ)
<stargazer>     * Objective-C
<stargazer>     * Pascal
<stargazer> Uma fachada para CHILL foi previamente incluida mas posteriormente abandonada devido à falta de manutenção. A fachada G77 foi abandonada e substituida pela nova fachada GFortran que suporta Fortran 95. Também existem fachadas para Pascal, Modula-2, Modula-3, Mercury, VHDL, PL/1 e Objective-C++
<gbs> 'fachada'
<EduardeCalibal> Seria um front-end?
<EduardeCalibal> Meio campo?
<EduardeCalibal> GUI?
<gbs> frontend
<EduardeCalibal> Sou mais meio campo.  :D
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<gbs> gcc: error trying to exec 'ecj1': execvp: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<stargazer> Galera como eu faço isso: Instale o aplicativo HardInfo. Execute-o e procure por Device -> DMI.
<stargazer> já instalei.
<gbs> agora executa =p
<stargazer> gbs, mais como eu faço ? xD
<gbs> sei la
<EduardeCalibal> hardinfo não funciona?
<gbs> aperta alt f2
<gbs> e digita hardinfo
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> O meu aqui esta quebrado, senão já testava...
<stargazer> gbs, vlw
<Rubem> Pessoal tô estudando sobre ssh, quando tento rodar aplicativo gráfico da erro : firefox/Error: no display specified
<EduardeCalibal> Rubem, quer executar na sua máquina rodando na outra?
<Rubem> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Quando for abrir usa a opção -X
<EduardeCalibal> ssh ... -X
<Rubem> ok....
<EduardeCalibal> E quando tento usar aqui só consigo ter uma instância do firefox mesmo que uma delas esteja no ssh.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o motivo ainda.
<gbs> Rubem, de preferencia usa a opcao -C também
<Rubem> Deu certo...
<gbs> ssh -C -Y login@servidor
<EduardeCalibal> -C para compactar, -Y é para não ser seguro, é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Esse -Y é para ficar mais rápido?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou é o contrário...  É para ficar mais seguro.
<gbs>   -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<gbs>      -C      Requests compression of all data (including stdin, stdout, stderr, and data for forwarded X11 and TCP connections).
<gbs> se for SSH local eh recomendado nao usar o -C
<EduardeCalibal> Tilts?
<EduardeCalibal> Algum tipo de problema se usar na conexão local?
<gbs> gasta tempo comprimindo
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, gasta, mas chega a ser sensível ao ponto de valer a pena não usar?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou até fazer alguns testes depois...
<gbs> segundo o man do ssh
<gbs> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Estava pensando em implementar terminais burros, a forma adequada seria assim mesmo?  Com túnel SSH e rodando tudo no servidor...
<EduardeCalibal> Estive lendo sobre aquele esquema de conexão retoma ao X, mas não recordo o problema que esbarrei e acabei não levando adiante.
<stargazer> Ae como eu faço para saber qual memoria, hd e drive de cd suporta minha placa mãe ?
<Ayrton> Patricia, ping
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve ter ali na lista, eu geralmente busco o modelo e pego o manual do fabricante.
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, então, eu sei o modelo, agora queria saber quais as peças ela suporta.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pelo manual consegue ver todos os detalhes da placa.  Qual o fabricante?
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, o modelo e ASUS A7V400-MX ACPI BIOS Revision 1004
<EduardeCalibal> Tem 3 modelos dessa.
<EduardeCalibal> MX,  MX(SI) e MX SE
<EduardeCalibal> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=A7V400-MX%20SE&SLanguage=pt-br
<EduardeCalibal> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=A7V400-MX&SLanguage=pt-br
<EduardeCalibal> O outro não achei...  Mas consta na lista FAQ deles...
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, o processador e AMD Athlon XP 2600+ isso ajuda ?
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez...  Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> AM2?
<stargazer> EduardeCalibal, ai não sei
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser, melhor ver os dois e tentar distinguir a placa por algum detalhe.
<EduardeCalibal> Nos dois links que passei antes, tem cada um um manual para uma dessas placas.  A sua deve ser a MX apenas, mas é bom buscar confirmar isso.
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter,
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém aqui usa o VirtualBox?
<EduardeCalibal> Queria saber se ao invés de usar um daqueles discos virtuais do programa é possível utilizar um disco de verdade.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: no vmware isso é possível, no virtualbox não, não sei nas novas versões
<EduardeCalibal> Bom.  Ao menos um ponto positivo do vmware, só estava coletando informações contra ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Obrigado.  :D
<Patricia> voltei
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: pra terminal burro não seria melhor usar LTSP?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou pesquisando ainda sobre terminais burros, mas não era essa a intenção do vmware/virtualbox, era mais uma curiosidade.
<rafaelsoaresbr> sei
<EduardeCalibal> Com o LTSP consigo carregar um terminal sem placa de rede com boot?  Digamos, usando CD ou disquete de carga?
<rafaelsoaresbr> virtualbox é só pra emular mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, acho que é meio obvio que consigo com CD/disquete...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que foi ai que parei da última vez.  Não consegui arrumar o servidor para a inicialização das máquinas pele rede.
<EduardeCalibal> Minha ideia é manter terminais que liguem e já estão carregados sem perda de tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo, 10 segundos.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Você vai poder dar o boot, mas precisa de conectar a um servidor pra rodar a tela de login
<EduardeCalibal> E que simplesmente desligando e ligando nada de ruim acontece.
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas o servidor foi o que não consegui levantar...
<EduardeCalibal> Algo deu errado.  Acho que não conseguia fazer nada iniciar e não tinha erros nos terminais, apenas não achavam o servidor.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Você tem o hardware todo? Você poderia emular duas máquinas e sair testando.
<EduardeCalibal> Na época que fiz os testes tinha 2 placas de rede com ci de boot e um servidor.
<EduardeCalibal> As máquinas acho que eram 2 K6.
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro se cheguei a programar os CI...  Isso me foge agora.
<EduardeCalibal> Hoje devo ter uma placa de rede com CI ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> CI de EPROM.
<anaaa__> eprom?
<anaaa__> IUAHUIHAIUHAUIHAUIHAUIHUIAHA
<anaaa__> menino
<anaaa__> eprom é da época da minha vovozinha :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> EPROM é um nome...  Quem que chame de coisinha?  Ai diria assim "Tenho quela coizinha qui liga na placa pá mó de coisa?!!111"?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Pensando bem acho que não existe outro nome para esse componente.  CI de memória persistente temporária?
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser o mesmo CI que se usa em pendrivers...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com outro problema aqui.  Alterei o servidor DHCP e agora as máquinas ficam pedindo autenticação no gateway...
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo as máquinas com windows fazem isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Só não sei onde fica essa configuração.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<anaaa__> memória eprom
<anaaa__> :}
<EduardeCalibal> Só para citar um exemplo prático, quando estou navegando e uma imagem não esta onde deveria, ao invés dela apenas ficar quebrada o navegador abre uma caixa de login e senha...
<EduardeCalibal> Para o gateway.
<Amarelos> boa noite
<EduardeCalibal> Ola.
<Amarelos> alguem pode me ajudar
<EduardeCalibal> Diga...
<peregrinator_six> Amarelos, Boa noite.
<Amarelos> shokware no ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Amarelos> ou algum equivalente
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, foi abduzido logo agora que eu arrumei o site menino...?! :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> autenticação no gateway, nunca ouvi falar
<EduardeCalibal> É por que tem autenticação no gateway, mas a minha dúvida é por que as máquinas pedem acesso ao gateway.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele deveriam pedir para o gateway o que elas querem e não pedir para acessar o próprio gateway, ele é o meio, não o fim.
<EduardeCalibal> Amarelos, shokwave?
<Amarelos> sim
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal, sim
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta rodando o flash?
<Amarelos> shockware*
<Amarelos> flash sim
<EduardeCalibal> Para que serve esse programa?
<Amarelos> porem alguns joguinhos não
<EduardeCalibal> Por partes, shokwave ou shokware?
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal, shockware
<Amarelos> Shockwave*
<EduardeCalibal> Grrr....
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrs...
<Amarelos> esqueci do "C"
<Amarelos> ssrs
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, very easy man... :P
<EduardeCalibal> Algumas coisas não rodam aqui também, questão de compatibilidade.
<Patricia> http://get.adobe.com/br/shockwave/  :)
<Amarelos> Patricia,  não tem pra ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Só para o Mac ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles não gostam do Linux ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> Quem sabe no futuro.
<Patricia> Amarelos qual game tah tentando jogar?
<Patricia> mostreme
<anaaa__> eu adoro pac man *.*
<Amarelos> Patricia,  são jogos de atari
<Patricia> Amarelos: morte me :D
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<Amarelos> srsr
<EduardeCalibal> Ouvi falar no tal crossover plugin, acho que é um "enjambre" básico.
<Patricia> que historia é essa de nao rodar :/ tem que rodar
<Amarelos> pera
<EduardeCalibal> Muita coisa não roda aqui também Patricia.
<EduardeCalibal> Simplesmente não tem suporte.
<EduardeCalibal> Muitos jogos novos em flash caem nessa categoria.
<Patricia> bem tem que reclamar
<Patricia> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> shockwave só emulando uma máquina virtual mesmo
<Amarelos> ssrsrsr
<Amarelos> agora a zorra ta rodando
<Amarelos> srsr
<EduardeCalibal> Esse crossover que falei é um esquema estranho que desmancha o plugin do windows e tenta fazer rodas no Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> No navegador.
<Patricia> Amarelos o link
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr mmm
<Amarelos> http://www.atari2600.com.br/Jogos/Atari/2600/?Ventrra_Invaders+897&Grupo=31
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não me arrisquei por estas águas ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma dúvida, não prefere jogar no Ataria emulado?
<Amarelos> eu sei que vc pode emular com o wine
<EduardeCalibal> Sem wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Emulador nativo.
<Amarelos> porem não gosto de emular com wine
<Patricia> pois
<EduardeCalibal> Sem wine.
<Patricia> shockware flash
<EduardeCalibal> Da mesma forma que tem o znses para snes.
<Patricia> carregando
<EduardeCalibal> Tem emuladores de atari.
<EduardeCalibal> Carregou aqui.
<Amarelos> mais os jogos são web
<EduardeCalibal> Derrepente tem que usar uma versão mais nova do flash ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse jogo é um atari descarado.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta rodando o emulador em java ali.
<Patricia> o ff tem esse plugin
<EduardeCalibal> Não é flash.
<EduardeCalibal> Não aprendi a "roubar" as roms dessas páginas ainda...  Um dia perderei mais tempo com isso.
<Patricia> roda sim :)
<EduardeCalibal> Mais uma coisa, wine não é um emulador.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é um facilitador de operações de necessidade questionável com segurança duvidosa.
<Amarelos> ele emula os programas de win no linux
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, o desenho aqui cabeçudo, daqui um pouco vou me arrumar pra sair em man... :P
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :O
<EduardeCalibal> Não emula...  Eles refizera algumas coisas permitindo rodar os aplicativos do Windows dentro do Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Criaram um meio campo.
<Amarelos> humm
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o emulador para Atari é o mednafen.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas vai ter que buscar as rom depos.
<EduardeCalibal> depois.
<Amarelos> tranquilo
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal: sempre indica um link para as pessoas nao duvidar de vc http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine
<Patricia> :)
<Amarelos> outra duvida
<rafaelsoaresbr> Como usar o shockwave no Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sou uma pessoa duvidosa...
<Amarelos> nas versos antidas
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<Patricia> note se "O wine, emulador que executa programas do Windows"
<Patricia> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-e-configurando-o-Wine/
<Amarelos> tinha como habilitar o tty8
<Amarelos> como faço isso no 10
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr ja vem instalado no ff :)
<Amarelos> o wine?
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou desatualizado, Ubuntu 10.10?
<Amarelos> ja vem no ff?
<EduardeCalibal> Ubuntu, que é isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou no canal do Ubuntu, que pitoresco.
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, ssim
<virtu> ubuntu é um monte de gente
<Patricia> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/kde2.png/728/500
<Patricia> :D
<virtu> ubuntu de gente
<EduardeCalibal> Muvuca
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> ainda não tive o privilégio de usar o 10.10
<virtu> é é
<EduardeCalibal> Essas páginas com emulação por java são muito sofríveis...
<virtu> Muvuca 95
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<Amarelos> eu so usava debian
<Amarelos> ae começei a usar o ubuntu
<virtu> Amarelos, cade o vermelho?
<Amarelos> que vermelho?
<EduardeCalibal> Teve um motivo específico para a mudança:
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<virtu> do M&Ms
<virtu> =P
<Amarelos> rapaz
<peregrinator_six> virtu, auhsuahsuhahsaushuahsua
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> virtu, o red tá de ferias no caribe man, deixa o rapaz descansar... :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> Patricia: belo screen
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr :)
<Amarelos> eu tava meio chateado com algumas limitações
<Patricia> limitações:O
<virtu> =)
<Patricia> qual?
<EduardeCalibal> O patricia esta mandando as fotos dela para o canal ver?  oO
<Amarelos> tipo
<virtu> sim EduardeCalibal
<virtu> 0o
<Amarelos> minha placa de wireless
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal ¬¬
<Patricia> o game
<Patricia> srrs
<Amarelos> é atheros
<Patricia> Amarelos lspci
<Amarelos> ela sempre dava problema
<rafaelsoaresbr> Patricia: kde? vi um negócio parecido com o plasma
<Amarelos> ae no ubuntu não dava
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr sim kde sim sempre kde :D
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele jogo parece o galaga.
<Patricia> isso é bom :)
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal rsrsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, space invaders.
<Patricia> chromium :D
<EduardeCalibal> Troquei os nomes, não lembro como é o galaga mais.
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install chromium << game de nave /o/
<Amarelos> Patricia, mais tudo tava ok com o lspci
<Amarelos> o problema é esse
<virtu> Patricia, pq vc usa kde?
<Amarelos> tudo tava sempre certo
<Amarelos> gnome
<Amarelos> não gosoto do kde
<Patricia> virtu por varios motivos particulares <<< essa palavra nao tem nada a ver com a resposta :P
<virtu> EduardeCalibal, se eu te contar que a patricia gostou do chão aqui de casa...
<virtu> =P
<Patricia> sim ue :S
<virtu> =D
<virtu> eu vou tirar
<rafaelsoaresbr> Patricia: Aquele é mais ou menos o estilo do Kubuntu?, claro tirando muita coisa, achei bonito o tema do kde do openSUSE
<virtu> =)
<virtu> eu nao curtia o kde
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr é meu kubuntinho
<virtu> ainda mantenho a mesma opiniao do passado
<sk0l-geek> to abaixando o pensuse aki
<virtu> que meigo
<virtu> =D
<sk0l-geek> é bom?
<virtu> é susse cara
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: com certeza é bom
<Patricia> rafaelsoaresbr peguei o kubuntu 10.04 e coloquei o que queria, mudei algumas coisas e remasterizei :D
<Amarelos> eu não conheço
<EduardeCalibal> Patricia e seus gostos...  Eu não discuto o gosto de ninguém.  :D
<sk0l-geek> desculpa é q so iniciante no linux e s=uso o ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: pra mim né, cada um tem suas necessidades
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal :)
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal a so momentos mode troll on que da para discutir :P
<sk0l-geek> é mesmo
<Amarelos> eu usava linux a muito tempo
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Amarelos> parei e voltei pra o win
<Amarelos> agora to retornando pra o linux
<virtu> canal forrest gump
<virtu> o canal da historia
<virtu> =P
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: o diferencial está no tema, tudo segue um tema parecido, até o openoffice
<virtu> todo mundo usou, usava e voltou
<EduardeCalibal> Troll farm = #debian
<virtu> proximo Ubuntu... 11.00 Fenix
<sk0l-geek> é mesmo
<peregrinator_six> virtu, AUHSUAHUSHAUSH
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal rssrsr
<sk0l-geek> mas tenho q confessar achei o ubuntu uma beleza
<virtu> eu era debian user
<virtu> agora sou ubuntu user... mais simples
<virtu> fiquei mais velho
<Amarelos> rapaz
<virtu> comecei a trabalhar
<EduardeCalibal> Não acho mais simples...  Na verdade.  Acho que vocês é que são bobos.
<virtu> e nao tenho muito tempo pra brincar com ele
<virtu> seu bobo 2
<Amarelos> uma coisa que não gosto do ubuntu é mudar sempre
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<Patricia> Amarelos usa a 10.04 lts :D
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, seu bobo 3... :P
<peregrinator_six> AASHUAHSUAHSUAH
<EduardeCalibal> Parém de contar..!!!!1111111
<Amarelos> 10.04
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Amarelos> eu to no 10.10
<Amarelos> srsr
<sk0l-geek> mas ai  se puderem me responder qual melhor distro do linux? ta sei q o melhor de se saber isso é testando mais ja baixei um monte de ja usei algumas e gostei do ubuntu por sou iniciante, mas to afim de ir além e o linux tem mais de 400 distro diferentes , por isso eu pergunto .
<virtu> Amarelos, a patricia é do contra sempre
<Patricia> <Amarelos> uma coisa que não gosto do ubuntu é mudar sempre "é so usar uma lts
<peregrinator_six> Amarelos, 18 meses até vc trocar cara...
<virtu> quando sair o 11.0 ela vai usar o 10
<virtu> e assim vai indo
<virtu> sk0l-geek, nao existe a melhor
<Patricia> virtu nao
<peregrinator_six> virtu, AUHSUAHSUHUAHSUAH
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Patricia> estou esperando chegar meu cd :)
<Amarelos> virtu,
<Amarelos> srsrsrsr
<virtu> Patricia, e demora?
<sk0l-geek> tipo gosto de programação
<Patricia> virtu o do ubuntu ja chegou
<virtu> Patricia, tu é que nem o peregrinator_six que tem discada?
<Amarelos> oq eu é lts?
<sk0l-geek> da sua palpite ai
<virtu> litros
<virtu> abraviação de litros
<sk0l-geek> me ajuda
<Patricia> falta o do kubuntu e edubuntu
<Amarelos> peregrinator_six, ae eu acho que volto pra o debian
<Amarelos> srsrr
<virtu> edubuntu?
<Patricia> virtu baixar nem prefiro
<peregrinator_six> virtu, quase nisso as vezes né Patricia...?! :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHUSHUAHSUAH
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: simmmmmmmm :D
<Patricia> srsr
<virtu> eu tenho uns cds do ubuntu uma versao muito antiga
<virtu> mandaram adesivos
<virtu> e uma camiseta na epoca
<virtu> 2004 ou 2005
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, que monte de mensagens...
<Patricia> kkk
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, tá esperando chegar o edubuntu...?! 0o
<EduardeCalibal> Canal agitado hoje.
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal batepapouol :D
<sk0l-geek> ta parecendo msn aki
<sk0l-geek> k
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: sim sim
<virtu> ok entao
<Patricia> fala para EduardeCalibal: tc de onde?
<virtu> vamos falar do futuro do ubuntu após as eleições da dilma
<virtu> o que vcs tem a dizer a respeito?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, desde quando eles entregam o edubuntu pelo shipiti...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Medo...
 * virtu sentado
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Amarelos> sk0l-geek, usa o ekaty
<Patricia> peregrinator_six O.o
<sk0l-geek> q q isso ?
<Patricia> peregrinator_six pedi para uma pessoa
<sk0l-geek> skaty ?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, pedir o que...?!
<sk0l-geek> ekaty q q isso ?
<Patricia> peregrinator_six eu pedi o cd
 * EduardeCalibal esta inconsciente, parece ter batido a cabeça em alguma aba.
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, não é isso que lhe perguntei...
<virtu> EduardeCalibal, tome tylenol
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: depende da sua filosofia, hehe, se você gosta de programas atuais usa um distro rolling release, se gosta de estabilidade e a certeza de ter menos crashes possíveis usa algo como debian
<virtu> coloca numa agua fervida e um pouco de açucar
<Patricia> peregrinator_six na é pelo shipit
<virtu> vai viajar pra caramba
<virtu> 0o WOooowww
<Rubem> Vai de CentOS
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, ah tá, pensei que vc tinha pedido, pois a canonical só manda o UBuntu e Kubuntu!
<Patricia> *nao
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<sk0l-geek> oq q q é crashes??
<virtu> eu queria trabalhar na canonical
<peregrinator_six> virtu, é só ir...
<Patricia> peregrinator_six uhummm
<virtu> olha o cd o dvd
<peregrinator_six> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Travamentos Sk0l-geek
<virtu> ir pra UK?
<sk0l-geek> hum
<Patricia> sk0l-geek: http://www.baixaki.com.br/tecnologia/1110-o-que-e-crash-.htm
<sk0l-geek> e isso aki : rolling release???
<Amarelos> sk0l-geek, ekaaty
<Amarelos> da uma olhada
<peregrinator_six> eita, vu vazar cambada de pessoas lindas e avidas por desenvolvimento no ramo de T.I.! Boa noite pra todos e até mais... :D
<sk0l-geek> rolling release q q isso /
<sk0l-geek> ?
<virtu> google
<virtu> ou pergunta pra Patricia
<EduardeCalibal> Essa não tinha ouvido falar ainda...
<Amarelos> sk0l-geek, se não me engano
<Amarelos> é uma distro que é mudada com frequencia
<Amarelos> tipo
<EduardeCalibal> É uma versão de desenvolvimento continuado.
<Amarelos> começa a sair varios programas novos
<sk0l-geek> ata
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: rolling release é uma distro que não tem uma versão definida, tipo 10.04, 10.10, etc... ele apenas atualiza seus pacotes com as versões mais recentes dos programas, aumentando a possibilidade de travamentos e incompatibilidades
<Amarelos> ae os caras vem e juntam tudo em uma distro e lança
<Amarelos> me corrijam se tiver enganado
<Amarelos> srsr
<EduardeCalibal> Então a minha distribuição é uma dessa.
<EduardeCalibal> dessas.
<sk0l-geek> eu quero uma versão q é bom de se mexer com programação ne hacking
<sk0l-geek> e*
<EduardeCalibal> Eu chamo de anarquia eles chamam de rolling release.
<sk0l-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai não serve para distribuição...  É o oposto da padronização.  Ao menos a nível de distribuição, claro.
<sk0l-geek> eu to baixando o openSUSE_13.3 DVD x32 x64
<sk0l-geek> tenho os cds aki do ubuntu 10.10
<Amarelos> rapaz
<sk0l-geek> drean linux
<rafaelsoaresbr> É pra usuários avançados e que saibam resolver problemas "na unha"
<Amarelos> pega uma distro da uma estudada por um tempo
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<Amarelos> ae vc tira as conclusões
<sk0l-geek> sim eu sempre faço isso
<Amarelos> pq se vc ficar testando as distro tudo vc não aprende tudo sobre ela
<Amarelos> e pode fazer avaliação não tão boa
<sk0l-geek> sempre instala primeiro na maquina virtual despois q peguei a moral instala no pc
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo a Debian.  Depois que pegar ela vai gostar de todas as derivadas.  :D
<sk0l-geek> eu tenho cd do debian aki
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: máquina virtual é uma "mão-na-roda"
<Amarelos> eu sou muito fã do Debian
<Amarelos> não to usando devido a falta de pratica
<Amarelos> assim que voltar a pegar as manhas no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso a alguns anos já.  Debian + sopa de repositórios + mão de anjo nas configurações.
<Amarelos> instalo ele de novo
<Amarelos> srsr
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu tenho os DVDs Debian x86 e amd-64
<sk0l-geek> qual  a diferença de i386 e am-64?
<sk0l-geek> amd*
<Amarelos> não sei
<EduardeCalibal> i386 vai até o i386 para frente.
<Amarelos> acho que é só a plataforma
<sk0l-geek> uma coisa assim * ou -
<EduardeCalibal> Os AMD 64 vai pegar os AMD 64 para frente.
<EduardeCalibal> i386 são todos depois do 386
<sk0l-geek> q ?
<sk0l-geek> e q q é esse 386?
<EduardeCalibal> Processador
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pra quem tem net discada ou não tem internet é bom uma distro que disponibilize os DVDs
<EduardeCalibal> 386, depois 486, depois 586
<EduardeCalibal> Pentiu, K6
<EduardeCalibal> Por ai vai...
<sk0l-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Todos são i386
<rafaelsoaresbr> i386 - processadores 32 bits. amd-64 - processadores 64bits
<sk0l-geek> hum
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se os AMD 64 são automaticamente 64bits.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser o nome da série.
<sk0l-geek> hum , mas deu pra da uma entendida
<EduardeCalibal> Como o Nintendo 64 que era de 32bits.
<sk0l-geek> valeu em
<rafaelsoaresbr> ficou o nome amd-64 porque foi a AMD que lançou a tecnologia 64bits
<sk0l-geek> q q vcs fazem ? tipo vcs gostam de programação ? WebDesigner?Hacking? etc ? fala ai ??
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não...  Mas acho que a série para amd64 deve ser todos os processador AMD 64
<anaaa__> eu gosto de trollar =D
<sk0l-geek> q q isso ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: hacking
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: kismet, aircrack-ng, etc...
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<Amarelos> eu gosto de jogar
<Amarelos> srsr
<anaaa__> rafaelsoaresbr vc é hacker?
<Amarelos> sou um zero a esquerda em programação
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> sk0l-geek, vc conheçe alguma tecnica hack?
<rafaelsoaresbr> anaaa__: não, nada além de descobrir senhas WEP, dumpar redes, etc...
<Amarelos> mesmo que no win
<sk0l-geek> eu não
<sk0l-geek> eu sou lamer ainda
<Amarelos> humm
<sk0l-geek> estou en fase de crescimento
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> eu sou um zero a esquerda nestes lances
<Amarelos> srsr
<sk0l-geek> o rafael vc é hacker?
<anaaa__> se vc usa kismet aircrack etc rafaelsoaresbr me diz que tipo de algoritmo usa a criptografia wep e wpa
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> pego ele
<Amarelos> o que é kismet?
<sk0l-geek> annaa
<sk0l-geek> vc me ajuda
<sk0l-geek> ?
<anaaa__> =p
<sk0l-geek> sim?
<Amarelos> anaaa__, tb quero ajuda
<Amarelos> srs
<Amarelos> quero aprender
<Amarelos> srsr
<sk0l-geek> a pode parar
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe, o tipo de algorítmo eu não sei, eu sei descobrir a senha, só
<sk0l-geek> me enssina umas coisa ai
<EduardeCalibal> anaa__, hackers não andam por ai dizendo que o são...  Acho que é como um ladr
<sk0l-geek> isso ai
<EduardeCalibal> ladrão de jóias dizer que é um ladrão de jóias...
<sk0l-geek> por isso q eu falei q sou nub
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Ia ficar ruim para trabalhar.
<anaaa__> comandos previamente ditos ;P isto é coisa de loser
<anaaa__> hj em dias as pessoas pegam ferramentas prontas e usam sem saber sua funcionabilidade e se acham hackers
<anaaa__> :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: , por que não? existe o hacker e o cracker
<anaaa__> mais não sabe o que se passa por baixo do capô
<anaaa__> :D
<sk0l-geek> por isso fico por ai pedindo ajuda pois na realidade eu não sou hacker ainda e to presisando de ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo pela atividade, digo que a discrição faz parte do jogo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> muitos hacker são contratados por empresas de segurança
<sk0l-geek> o anaaa vc é cracker?
<EduardeCalibal> Não digo que o cara esteja no Lado A, B ou C, ele apenas não precisa andar por ai com um alvo no peito.
<anaaa__> sk0l-geek sou apenas uma estudante :)
<sk0l-geek> eu tb
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> nossa q tesão , uma hacker
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> zuera
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<Amarelos> srsrs
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<anaaa__> *_*
<sk0l-geek> eu ainda vou ter uma namorada hacker
<rafaelsoaresbr> anaaa__: eu nunca disse que sou um hacker e nem gostaria de ser
<sk0l-geek> cara eu nunca tive uma namorada na minha vida
<sk0l-geek> affs
<rafaelsoaresbr> só faço por curiosidade
<sk0l-geek> tenho 16 ano pow
<sk0l-geek> olha vamo ser cincero uns com os outros
<anaaa__> cincero?
<sk0l-geek> a maiorias das pessoas só de elas estar aki
<anaaa__> Cincero?
<sk0l-geek> é por q
<rafaelsoaresbr> algorítmo de criptografia? só no trabalho da faculdade memso
<anaaa__> "C"incero ?
<sk0l-geek> elas fussaram
<sk0l-geek> affs se entendeu
<anaaa__> hihihihi
<sk0l-geek> só de tar aki não foi atoa , ninguem acha esse chat atoa sem motivo alguem
<sk0l-geek> a maioria das pessoas q vem aki
<sk0l-geek> é q ainda um dia sonha em ser um
<sk0l-geek> expert na informática
<Amarelos> eu não sonho
<sk0l-geek> eu sim
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<sk0l-geek> sou um lamer dakeles confesso
<Amarelos> eu apenas quero saber como habilito o terminal tty8
<Amarelos> srsr
<rafaelsoaresbr> o único algorítmo que implementei foi um de compressão (o velho Huffman)
<sk0l-geek> mas um dia e chego lá
<sk0l-geek> q q q isso to falando 6 é tudo h4ck3r
<EduardeCalibal> Só uma pequena menção, o hacker é um termo que conota o cara que é muito bom em alguma coisa.  Não é uma escolha do cara ser chamado assim, ou outros é que vão apontar ele.  Então não é uma profissão.
<gbs> rafaelsoaresbr, tem o código ainda por aí?
<EduardeCalibal> É mais como uma forma de ver as coisas.  E de manter as liberdades.  Não ficar preso a padrões que prendem as pessoas.
<gbs> Neo e yoda é sao tru-hackers *_*
<sk0l-geek> eu sei disso eduarde , por isso falo q vcs são tudo h4ck3r , tenho serteza que são bom em alguma coisa
<gbs> é q  são*
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Complexo...  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> Cara, tenho não, entre várias formatações sempre some alguma coisa (A pasta do netbeans por exemplo) hehe
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Amarelos> eu sou bom em jardinagem
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> sera que sou hacker em jardinagem?
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> humm
<Pskol> vc hackeia as arvores
<Amarelos> eu sei invadir o jardir do vizinho
<sk0l-geek> em como ja disse eu sou lamer e me respondem ai como eu faço pra chamar uma pessoa pro chat privado?
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkk
<anaaa__> eu sou hacker em saborear sorvetes *.*
<Amarelos> a sim
<Amarelos> eu tb sou pescador
<Amarelos> srs
<Pskol> eu sou hacker em tomat uma cerva
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: estou usando um cliente IRC no browser, por isso não te respondi
<Amarelos> mais não tão bom assim
<Amarelos> mais ou menos
<Amarelos> srsr
<Pskol> sk0l-geek, larga mao, vamo toma uma skol po
<sk0l-geek> me responde a
<sk0l-geek> ai
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<Amarelos> sk0l-geek, seguinte
<Amarelos> uma dica
<sk0l-geek> Ta escrito Sk0l mais se le :  Iscul
<Amarelos> quer ser hacker
<Amarelos> aprenda a programar
<Pskol> kkkk nossa le-se ecul aonde? na frança?
<anaaa__> eu programo todos os dias
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe...  "eu sei invadir o jardir do vizinho" ficou muito bom dentro do tema.  :D
<sk0l-geek> isso ai
<anaaa__> a hora de acordar
<anaaa__> de almoçar
<sk0l-geek> programação é a raiz de tudo
<anaaa__> os horários de amnhã estão tudinho programados :D
<EduardeCalibal> Programação é como se fosse uma arte marcial.
<sk0l-geek> alguem me enssina como chamar uma pessoa pra chat privado ?
<Amarelos> é ideia
<Amarelos> srs
<EduardeCalibal> Tem técnica, estilo, sutileza uma beleza sublime em poucas linhas que só pode ser compreendida por poucos.
<rafaelsoaresbr> anaaa__: hehe, um palavra tem muitas interpretações
<Pskol> sk0l-geek, /query nome-do-elemento
<pibarnas> sk0l-geek: "/query alguém"
<Amarelos> clica no nome da pessoa rapaz
<EduardeCalibal> Depende do programa ai, mas acho que clicar no nome da pessoa deve funcionar em todos os programas.
<sk0l-geek> um clique só ?
<anaaa__> /query miliante
<anaaa__> :)
<sk0l-geek> kkkk
<anaaa__> ele sabe ele veio no meu pvt :P
<Pskol> no x-chato nao adinata clicar no nome q nao vai
<anaaa__> ele sabe ele veio no meu pvt :P
<EduardeCalibal> xchat, estou sando aqui,.
<EduardeCalibal> Clica cmo o direito no xchat, no nome da pessoa e abre "open dialog"
<EduardeCalibal> com o direito.
<Amarelos> no x-chat vai sim
<EduardeCalibal> Putz, nem reparei, estou comendo letras...  Devo estar com fome.
<Amarelos> botão direito open dialog
<EduardeCalibal> Isso...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Alguem tem Core i3/i5 com IGP integrada?
<Amarelos> não
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Amarelos> o meu é um PII  - 233Mhz, 128 Mb ram
<Amarelos> srsr
<rafaelsoaresbr> queria saber se o ubuntu 10.04 funciona sem problemas
<Pskol> Amarelos, putz , om eu tem 64 de ram
<Amarelos> uehuehue
<Pskol> placa de viao de 2 mega
<Pskol> video
<Amarelos> tinha ate sexta
<Amarelos> coloquei onte pela manhã + 64
<Amarelos> srrss
<Amarelos> a minha é de 256 cores
<rafaelsoaresbr> ficou uma bala né?
<Amarelos> ficou
<Amarelos> srsr
<Pskol> 800x600 comando
<Amarelos> só que o video não ajuda muito
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> pera
<Amarelos> vou no cozinha beber agua
<Pskol> tinhau ma tnt2 pra boa mas o cara queria 20 real, deixei keto
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu também tinha um P III todo offboard (vídeo e som), foi uma facada na época
<Amarelos> voltei
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> eu tinha um 486 dx3
<Amarelos> dx2
<Amarelos> 16mb ram
<Amarelos> 500mb hd
<Pskol> com kit multimidia??????
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> foi carão
<DiscipulO> alguém sabe qual o melhor cad para ubuntu!!
<Amarelos> modem 9,600
<Pskol> tinha um 486 tbm com 8mb de ram
<Amarelos> DiscipulO, sei não cara
<Pskol> 800 de hd
<Pskol> rodava o win 95
<Amarelos> acho que rodava 95plus
<Pskol> plus era m adicional
<Pskol> meu tbm veio
<DiscipulO> ok
<Amarelos> tentei instalar o conectiva 4
<Amarelos> srsrs
<Amarelos> ferrei o sistema todo
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> nunca conseguia instalar
<anaaa__> conectiva 4?
<anaaa__> em que ano isso Amarelos ?
<Amarelos> acho que era 4
<anaaa__> 2002
<anaaa__> ?
<anaaa__> oO
<Amarelos> não
<Amarelos> eu tive essa maquina por muito tempo
<Amarelos> srsrrs
<Pskol> eh eu nao se qual versao mas eu instalei no 486 do conectiva
<Pskol> mas nem detectou o modem
<Pskol> dai fudeo
<Amarelos> srsr
<Pskol> instalei o win denovo com o 25 desketes q veio
<anaaa__> epoca
<Amarelos> srsrs
<anaaa__> da internet discada moxo
<Amarelos> po eu tb
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> um disquete deu pau
<Amarelos> pense ae
<Amarelos> o 20
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Pskol> ja era
<Amarelos> eu quase morro
<anaaa__> tadinho *.*
<Pskol> se um deu pau o resto nao servia pra nada
<Amarelos> algum me conseguio emprestado
<Amarelos> puts
<Amarelos> sorte da zorra
<Amarelos> eu tinha 50 disquetes
<Amarelos> 25 do sistema e 25 de backup
<Amarelos> srs
<rafaelsoaresbr> argh
<Amarelos> epoca boa
<Amarelos> srsrsr
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> quando migrei pro 98
<Amarelos> foi um sonho
<Amarelos> ae alguem instalou slackware no meu pc do trabalho
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> foi massa
<Amarelos> o bixinho voava
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu já comecei no 98, quando foi pro XP tive que comprar mais memória
<Amarelos> srsrsr
<anaaa__> [19:15] <sk0l-geek> ja transei com um gay (comi ele ) kkkkkk
<anaaa__> [19:15] <anaaa__> ¬¬'
<anaaa__> [19:15] <anaaa__> qum come
<anaaa__> [19:15] <sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<anaaa__> [19:15] <anaaa__> viado é viado tvm
<anaaa__> [19:15] <anaaa__> tbm*
<anaaa__> [19:15] <anaaa__> :P
<anaaa__> [19:15] <sk0l-geek> negativo
<anaaa__> [19:16] <anaaa__> vc é um viadinho
<Amarelos> eu vim do 95, 98, me, 2000, xp
<rafaelsoaresbr> ]'s
<Amarelos> vista e o 7
<anaaa__> [19:16] <sk0l-geek> quem dá q é
<Patricia|WORKS> por favor ##ubuntu-br-offtopic offtopic la
<Amarelos> que merda
<anaaa__> aiaiaiai
<anaaa__> ok
<Amarelos> rsrsr
<Amarelos> que zorra é essa
<Amarelos> Pskol, vc ja usou o slack?
<rafaelsoaresbr> what the hell?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<Amarelos> srsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Migrei do 98 direto para Linux.  Nunca tive XP no meu PC.
<Amarelos> a gakera ta reviktada
<Amarelos> EduardeCalibal, vc tem é sorte
<rafaelsoaresbr> isso é ... fake hehe
<Amarelos> eu parei de acompanhar linux devido a trabalho
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, o que é fake??
<EduardeCalibal> Eu trabalho para mim...  Então foi meio uma ordem.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, foi.
<rafaelsoaresbr> o que a anaaa__ postou
<Amarelos> eu passei quase um ano com slack
<Amarelos> ae fui ora caixa
<Amarelos> lascou
<Amarelos> lah só era win
<Amarelos> nt
<Amarelos> ae depois
<Amarelos> 2000
<Amarelos> e depois xp
<Amarelos> rafaelsoaresbr, suspeitei
<Amarelos> ssrsr
<anaaa__> rafaelsoaresbr não é
<anaaa__> vou provar
<EduardeCalibal> É difícil acreditar que gastem tanto com software.
<Amarelos> anaaa__, eu acho que é fake
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: eu demorei a me decidir qual distro usar, instalei um multi-boot com 5 distros (7 sistemas ao todo)
<rafaelsoaresbr> anaaa__:kkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Cheguei a testar o Red Hat e Conectiva antes de pegar o Debian, acabei decidindo pela filosofia dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Antes de saber usar qualquer coisa...
<Amarelos> nunca fui fã do red hat
<Amarelos> não sei pq
<EduardeCalibal> E se pensar bem a maior parte das distribuições não tem clareza do destino que estão tomando.
<EduardeCalibal> Não cheguei a testar muito ele...  Não me adaptei.
<Amarelos> isso é
<EduardeCalibal> Mas isso a quase 10 anos atras.
<Amarelos> srsr
<Amarelos> eu testei a quase 8 anos
<Amarelos> de 2003 pra k
<Amarelos> so andei no mundo win
<Amarelos> porem alguns testes a quase 3 anos atraz
<Amarelos> porem só teste mesmo
<Amarelos> o debian
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que Debian é uma daquelas escolhas para a vida toda.  :D
<Amarelos> que usava em dual
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: Sure
<Amarelos> e agora o ubuntu unico sis
<EduardeCalibal> É como C, passei por 14 linguagens e me achei com C.  Sempre tinha algum problema com outras...
<Amarelos> tem um colega que é fanatico por suse
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: E pra completar posso baixar os 5 DVDs em algumas horas na faculdade porque lá tem repositório e eu uso o jigdo
<EduardeCalibal> Atualmente acho que o Suse esta legal, mas antigamente acho que era complicado de pegar.
<EduardeCalibal> Um dia terei meu repositório também.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ai terei que ter banda.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Amarelos> srsrs
<Amarelos> rapaz
<Amarelos> vc tera que ter
<Amarelos> banda largona isso si,m
<Amarelos> sim
<Amarelos> srsrs
<Amarelos> galera
<Amarelos> vou ter que sair
<Amarelos> vou estudar um pouco
<Amarelos> tenho que saber sobre minhas plantinhas
<Amarelos> srsr
<EduardeCalibal> Eu coleto pacotes a tempos, eles vão desaparecendo com o tempo.  Vou manter o repositório com nome de jurássico.
<Amarelos> devo ta de volta no fds que vem
<Amarelos> abraço for all
<EduardeCalibal> Até.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, não consigo ninguém que saiba como configurar o tipo do joystick...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: estou pra montar um i5, só falta o gabinete e fonte, daí vou lascar o debian nele
<sk0l-geek> o que é  joystick
<sk0l-geek> ?????????//
<EduardeCalibal> Controle de jogo.
<EduardeCalibal> Joypad...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem vários nomes.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um USB aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho meu equipamento de trabalho que é um servidor, tenho que separar, sempre que reinício a máquina é uma lástima.
<rafaelsoaresbr> nunca usei joystick :(
<EduardeCalibal> Eu achava que nunca usaria, mas descobri que posso usar ele como mouse.
<EduardeCalibal> E para usar um pc a distância acho que ele até mais conveniente.
<EduardeCalibal> Comparando com um mouse ou teclado.
<rafaelsoaresbr> já viram aquela caneta que digitaliza textos?
<sk0l-geek> não
<sk0l-geek> como assim?
<EduardeCalibal> Como um scanner ou enquanto escreve?
<sk0l-geek> hum scaner como ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ele tem uma luz na ponta e é só passar por cima do texto e ele vai aparecendo no computador
<sk0l-geek> scaneia oq?
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo scanner de mão.
<rafaelsoaresbr> é, tipo scanner
<EduardeCalibal> É um mouse optico em forma de caneta isso, mas a ideia é boa.
<sk0l-geek> hum loko em
<EduardeCalibal> Meio obvia por sinal.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Mas acho é para textos curtos
<sk0l-geek> em me responde uma coisa
<sk0l-geek> meu teclado tem a tecla do windows , mais eu uso linux queria um teclado q tem a tecla do linux
<sk0l-geek> isso existe?
<rafaelsoaresbr> aquele note da HP que gira 360 graus, que vem uma canete, achei legal
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que só sob encomenda.
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi algo sobre isso antes.
<EduardeCalibal> Inclusive teclados sem essa tecla.
<sk0l-geek> hum
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas essa tecla funciona no linux né?
<mamute> É preciso executar fsck após desligamento incorreto em partições ext3? Não cheguei a uma conclusão pesquisando sobre isso no Google.
<rafaelsoaresbr> mamute: não, a checagem é agendade automaticamente a cada "x" montagens ou a cada "x" período de tempo
<rafaelsoaresbr> já ext2 e fat precisam
<sk0l-geek> quem ai é rico ?
<sk0l-geek> por q eu so pobre
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkk
<mamute> rafaelsoaresbr: Sim, mas nesse ínterim, corro o risco de manipular arquivos defeituosos, não é?
<rafaelsoaresbr> mamute: o jornaling fica reponsável pela recuperação no caso de desligamento incorreto, é também automático
<rafaelsoaresbr> igual no ntfs, que a checagem não é feita
<EduardeCalibal> mamute, quando ocorre um incidente a partição fica marcada como suja e o sistema verifica assim que é ligado
<EduardeCalibal> Ao menos com ext3 e reiserfs.
<xGrind> alguem sabe como usar internet discada no ubuntu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> xGrind: depende do seu modem
<rafaelsoaresbr> xGrind: que modem você tem?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<mamute> Mas com relação ao ntfs, por exemplo, há casos em que problemas no sistema de arquivos só são resolvidos com chkdsk /r. Qual seria o equivalente para ext3?
<mamute> pesquisei a man page do fsck e nada pude encontrar a respeito
<Ernandes> da boot por um cd live, e faça o fsck manualmente na partiçao
<mamute> Ernandes: Fiz esse processo, mas aparentemente o fsck apenas verifica se a partição está marcada como 'clean' e nada faz além disso.
 * Patricia|WORKS | assim como ntfs o windows faz sozinho quando nao a resultado, no linux assim que começa ele ja verifica sozinho /o/ ubuntu
<Ernandes> fsck -p -f -y /dev/**
<mamute> Ernandes: explorando a opção -f (force checking) que não figura na man page, pude realizar a verificação forçada, mas foi processada muito rapidamente, dando a impressão de que nada foi feito de fato.
<mamute> não é à toa que chamam o fsck de f*ck...
<Ernandes> nunca tive problemas com ele.. sempre funcionou
<sk0l-geek> alguem ainda aki ?
<Ernandes> acho q naoo
<sk0l-geek> oie patricia
<Patricia> oi
<sk0l-geek> oie
<sk0l-geek> em to presisando de ajuda
<sk0l-geek> q sistema vc usa?
<Patricia> usar uso qualquer um, prefiro meu ubuntu :D
<sk0l-geek> é eu to usando o ubuntu tb
<sk0l-geek> em
<sk0l-geek> vc ja usa o ubuntu a quanto tempo?
<EngSkeeter> ow
<sk0l-geek> iae EngSkeeter
<EngSkeeter> blz sk0l-geek?
<sk0l-geek> blz sim
<Patricia> KamusHadenes :O senhor caiu :(
<Patricia> XD
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: precisa de ajuda? faça a pergunta e se alguém souber a resposta vai te ajudar
<sk0l-geek> blz
<sk0l-geek> presiso de ajuda com o metasploit
<sk0l-geek> alguem ai ajuda?
<Patricia> formule sua pergunta, se alguem poder ou souber te ajuda, repare q se operadores ver nao vao gostar pois freenode nao se gosta de conteudos hackers ou lammers etc
<sk0l-geek> me desculpa
<sk0l-geek> mas me pediram
<Pskol_> relaxa, toma uma skl
<sk0l-geek> pra perguntar
<Patricia> nem pede desculpa e pergunta logo
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> vou jantar ate logo
<sk0l-geek> peraa
<sk0l-geek> eu estou pressisando de ajuda pra fazer uma invasão usando o metasploit , porta 21 , ou , 25
<sk0l-geek> tai essa é a pergunta
<Patricia> estude os protocolos
<Ernandes> usa telnet
<Patricia> kkkkk
<sk0l-geek> ja tentei
<sk0l-geek> kkkkk
<Pskol_> relaxa, toma uma skol
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: sugiro a você procurar ajuda em sites por aí tipo: http://invasao.informe.com/tutorial-metasploit-dt13.html
<sk0l-geek> não é sk0l é iscul
<Patricia> manda um email e pede a sennha do ssh
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> sk0l-geek sabe qual serviço usa a porta 25?
<sk0l-geek> gente sou lamer mais nem tanto
<Pskol_> sk0l-geek, entao fala o q vc ker
<sk0l-geek> se eu usei o nmap pra fazer o scan é claro q eu sei qual serviço usa  a porta 25 né
<ivonete> preciso de ajuda
<ivonete> estou usando o lubuntu
<ivonete> e o alsamixer parece que está com um problema de configuração
<rafaelsoaresbr> como diria o ubottu: don't ask to ask a question, just ask
<ivonete> pois só dá sinal de som quando há reinicio forçado
<sk0l-geek> olha quero saber qual exploit usar e pra invadir pela porta smtp
<ivonete> alguem consegue me ajudar? :S
<sk0l-geek> é isso
<ivonete> UIAEHIUHAE
<ivonete> OLHA ISSO
<ivonete> O OUTRO QERENDO INVADIR SMTP. G-ZUIS
<Pskol_> kkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> noite povo
<Pskol_> sk0l-geek, vc nao quer q alguem daki do canal te diga ne..
<sk0l-geek> na verdade eu queria sim
<sk0l-geek> acho q se eu usar esse exploit eu conssigo
<sk0l-geek> wins_ms04_045
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: aqui vai ser ruim achar ajuda mesmo
<sk0l-geek> é só ter o ip alvo e porta alvo
<sk0l-geek> não de boa
<sk0l-geek> to aki por q gostei daki
<sk0l-geek> muito legal aki
<Pskol_> sk0l-geek, so te digo q aki eh o lugar errado pra perguntar isso
<sk0l-geek> sei disso cara
<sk0l-geek> mas eu tb gosto de programação
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: o melhor canal de suporte em pt-br que conheço
<sk0l-geek> e parece q vc ta é me espulssando
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<Pskol_> sk0l-geek, fika frio
<Pskol_> to nada
<sk0l-geek> blz
<sk0l-geek> fala ai q vc vc tava falando
<rafaelsoaresbr> ivonete saiu?
<sk0l-geek> sei não
<geekSapiens> alguem sabe pq o pai do calango tirou o calango da escola?
<sk0l-geek> em como faço pra escrever de cor vermelho
<sk0l-geek> ??
<Pskol_> ctrl + k
<rafaelsoaresbr> geekSapiens: essa é forte
<Pskol_> geekSapiens, pq ele tava muito tempo no irc
<geekSapiens> Pskol_: rafaelsoaresbr, pq ele réptil!
<sk0l-geek> réptil
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> argh, nao lembrava
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<geekSapiens> :P
<Pskol_> que paie esse ein
<sk0l-geek> em como faço pra escrever de cor vermelho??????
<geekSapiens> :P
<Pskol_> ctrl k
<Pskol_> mas sabe q aki nao eh msn ne
<geekSapiens> sk0l-geek: ctrl+K + numero da cor
<sk0l-geek> TestandoOO
<sk0l-geek> ué
<Pskol_> sua cor eh preta
<sk0l-geek> ???
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geekSapiens> blublublu
<geekSapiens> droga
<sk0l-geek> Numero 2
<Pskol_> bloqueio de cores
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkk
<geekSapiens> blublublu
<geekSapiens> rsrs
<sk0l-geek> q massa cara
<geekSapiens> o canal não aceita cors :P
<Pskol_> so no #gls q aceitam cores
<rafaelsoaresbr> que bom, já pensou aquele monte de cor do Scoop2004?
<geekSapiens> Pskol_: e no #familia-restart tbm
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pskol_: auHAUhau
<Pskol_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dropped> Pskol_, puta falta de sacanagem
<rafaelsoaresbr> quanta poluição visual
<geekSapiens> rafaelsoaresbr: touch my eggs
<rafaelsoaresbr> geekSapiens: que foi man?
<geekSapiens> rafaelsoaresbr: nada não >)
<rafaelsoaresbr> touch my eggs you
<sk0l-geek> o valeu ai por me enssinar essa das cores
<sk0l-geek> muito massa
<sk0l-geek> mesmo
<geekSapiens> rafaelsoaresbr: vamos tocar ao mesmo tempo uhaehueauheuheeauheahu
<sk0l-geek>  testando
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: cor não vai funcionar aqui, é pra não ter poluição visual
<sk0l-geek> sim eu não vou ficar abusando não
<sk0l-geek> só quando nessesário
<Pskol_> eh lei federal
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> altamente
<Pskol_> nao adinata vc usar cor, nos vamos ver tudo preto mseo
<Pskol_> mesmo
<marcos> inseli  um programa pela  central de programas  , mas ele nao  aparece. alguem  ja  esteve   nessa  situação
<sk0l-geek> mais isso é só comigo ou com todos?
<marcos> instalei
<sk0l-geek> mais isso é só comigo ou com todos?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos: que programa?
<sk0l-geek> mais isso é só comigo ou com todos?
<Pskol_> reinicia o pc q aparece
<sk0l-geek> mais isso é só comigo ou com todos?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sk0l-geek: todos
<sk0l-geek> ata [
<marcos> o ksplice
<sk0l-geek> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Algumas vezes instalo algumas coisas aqui e elas não aparecem nos menus, preciso editar os menus para tornar o programa visível na lista.
<marcos> eu nao  sei editar,  preciso de  ajuda
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos: pressiona alt+f2 e digita ksplice
<EduardeCalibal> Clica cmo o botão direito no menu Aplicativos.
<EduardeCalibal> Editar menus.
<marcos> procurei  ele em  todos  os  lugares  mas  nada
<EduardeCalibal> Vai no grupo de programas ao qual esse programa pertence.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele deve estar desmarcado, marca e ele vai estar visível.
<Pskol_> rehash no terminal
<Pskol_> :P
<sk0l-geek> gente eu ja volto tá
<bitsflash> ls
<EduardeCalibal> marcos, encontrou o programa?
<marcos> nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos: tá usando kubuntu ou ubuntu?
<marcos> to   usando  o kubuntu 10.10
<Pskol_> marcos, vai no terminal e digita o nome dele
<tiago> alguem sabe como instalar o google earth no ubuntu?
<marcos> ja  digitei
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que fica nas ferramentas administrativas.
<marcos> na  central  diz  q  ele  ta  instalado
<Pskol_> marcos, q prgrma q eh?
<marcos> ksplice
<rafaelsoaresbr> tiago: você pode baixar no site do google normalmente
<tiago> vou tentar aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos: vai no menu K e deve ter algo como "Executar" e digita ksplice
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esse programa não tem menu marcos.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ele não tem nem interface gráfica...
<marcos> era   pelo meno pode  ser  acessivel no terminal
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, acessa por terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> ksplice-
<EduardeCalibal> São vários.
<marcos> da  erro de  comando
<EduardeCalibal> ksplice-apply
<EduardeCalibal> ksplice-create
<EduardeCalibal> ksplice-undo
<EduardeCalibal> ksplice-view
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei usar ele...
<EduardeCalibal> São esses 3 mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops.
<EduardeCalibal> Um desses pode não ser dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou verificar aqui.
<marcos> ele  apreceu
<EduardeCalibal> São os 4 dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Do pacote.
<marcos> mas   vi  na  net  ele  tinha  interface grafica
<EduardeCalibal> Vou verificar isso...
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem apenas 4 executáveis no pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não for um deles ele não tem...
<marcos> tenho q  instalar  a  interface  grafica  dele
<EduardeCalibal> Tem outro nome, não achei com o mesmo nome.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não.  Para que precisa da interface gráfica dele?
<marcos> eu   vi  na  google  assim
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, entendi, mas para que vai usar esse programa?
<marcos> ele  serve  pra  atualizar  a   kernel  sem  reiniciar e modificar
<EduardeCalibal> Achei uma página onde mostra algumas telas.
<EduardeCalibal> kslice update manager
<EduardeCalibal> uptrack manager
<EduardeCalibal> Pacote kslice-uptrack
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho nos meus repositórios...
<EduardeCalibal> ksplice
<EduardeCalibal> Nome errado...
<Patricia> http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/dist/karmic/ksplice-uptrack.deb
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, esse mesmo.
<Patricia> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/linux/library/au-spunix_ksplice/index.html
<EduardeCalibal> Será que realmente consigo decarregar o kernell e trocar por outro sem reiniciar?  oO
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre quis fazer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Patricia> isso deve dar uns bugs?
<EduardeCalibal> Não levo muita fé no processo mas tecnicamente acho viável.
<EduardeCalibal> Fico lembrando que pode ter um cataclismo se ocorrer alguma falha no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Durante o processo, digo.
<EduardeCalibal> Só fiquei em dúvida como ele vai saber com qual kernell deve trabalhar...
<EduardeCalibal> Com quais falhas...
<marcos> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/linux/library/au-spunix_ksplice/index.html
<EduardeCalibal> Ele precisa compilar...
<tiago> como faço para instalar um arquivo .BIN ??? help me
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal: Correção de um kernel ativo
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi, só não entendi de onde ele vai buscar as informações sobre o que quer instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> E o que pode instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> Como diz uma cliente...  Situação temerosa esa.
<EduardeCalibal> essa.
<EduardeCalibal> "E é essencial lembrar que o Uptrack Manager não rouba o papel do gerente do pacote padrão da sua distribuição. Todas as alterações que o Ksplice faz são aplicadas no kernel em execução e só existem na memória. Portanto, todas as correções do Ksplice são perdidas no encerramento."
<EduardeCalibal> É, trabalho dobrado, mas não precisa reiniciar.
<tiago> alguem me encine a instalar arquivo .BIN
<Patricia> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/instalacao-de-programas
<Patricia> # chmod 755 nomedoarquivo.bin
<EduardeCalibal> Bin não instala, se executa...  Se ele vai instalar ou não são outros quinhentos.
<Patricia> #./nomedoarquivo.bin
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal apenas o chmod
<Patricia> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=instalar+arquivo+.BIN
<EduardeCalibal> Sei disso...  É procedimento padrão dos run da nvidia...
<EduardeCalibal> E das impressoras Samsung...
<SuBmUnDo> tiago,  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/instalacao-de-programas
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal para instalar todo arquivo .bim ou .sh
<EduardeCalibal> Não podem chamar isso ai de instalar...  É mais um pagar para ver.
<Patricia> kk
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, vendo pelo lado Windows da vida isso ai também é instalar.
<Patricia> é instalar
<Fisico> submundo: Obrigado pelas dicas
<Patricia> o nome fica bonito
<Patricia> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Instalar para mim passa por registrar na lista de pacotes, verificar dependências, criar atalhos e registrar a documentação.
<SuBmUnDo> Fisico, vai tentando qualquer problema pergunta
<Fisico> tá, obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Sendo assim instalei o dobro do que tenho de pacotes no sistema hoje...
<EduardeCalibal> Só em gz que copiei, descompactei e rodei.
<Fisico> submundo: Vc acha melhor puxar do ubuntu.com do que do ubuntu-br?
<Fisico> a imagem não tá sendo legal pelo jeito
<EduardeCalibal> Fisico, legal você diz sobre a integridade do arquivo?
<EduardeCalibal> Se for por que não tem certeza se esta ok pode verificar com a assinatura que eles disponibilizam junto para esse fim.
<SuBmUnDo> EduardeCalibal, ele baixou a imagem mudou a bios mas o computer nao inicia pelo cd
<EduardeCalibal> MD5, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros?
<Fisico> ele entra no windows
<Fisico> não encontra o cd
<Fisico> de inicialização
<Fisico> acho que estou com problemas com essa imagem
<Fisico> não sei o pq
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser na mídia também.
<tiago> SuBmUnDo,  valew deu certo XD
<Fisico> por isso
<SuBmUnDo> entao http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Fisico> é, desse site mesmo q eu vou deixar puxando, obrigado amigo
<Fisico> amigos
<Fisico> submundo: Obrigado
<Fisico> eduardecalibal: Obrigado tb
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<SuBmUnDo> Fisico,  ta no site?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<tiago> deu certo mas o programa abre e depois fécha sózinho!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Ai, ai, ai...  Tem algum erro no terminal?
<Fisico> submundo: To sim
<Fisico> é q como aqui a conexão é lenta, acho que vou deixar puxando depois que eu  for dormir
<Fisico> ai instalo amanhã
<SuBmUnDo> escolhe ubuntu 10.10 latest edition
<SuBmUnDo> 32 bit
<EduardeCalibal> tiago?
<Fisico> submundo: Tá, obrgiado
<Fisico> obrigado
<Fisico> quando for dormir, vou deixar puxando
<Fisico> aqui é lento
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma Já estava saindo mesmo...  AFK
<Fisico> demora
<tiago> EduardeCalibal, oi desculpa ñ sei responder assim como vcs fazem hehe
<SuBmUnDo> depois no 2 escoolhe
<SuBmUnDo> To create it, I will be using:
<SuBmUnDo> Windows
<tiago> instalei um programa bin aqui mas ele abre e fécha sózinho, ñ sei oq c passa
<SuBmUnDo> ou vai em show me now
<SuBmUnDo> tiago, q progrma?
<tiago> google earth
<Fisico> obrigado
<rafaelsoaresbr> tiago: ubuntu 10.10?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tiago: instalou o driver da placa gráfica
<rafaelsoaresbr> ?
<tiago> ubuntu 10.04
<tiago> eu ñ tenho placa grafica
<rafaelsoaresbr> tiago: qual é a controladora de vídeo? Intel?
<tiago> creio que sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> O Google Earth usa openGL ou o outro modo que eu esqueci o nome, tenta os dois
<rafaelsoaresbr> tiago: além disso tenta desativar os efeitos gráficos
<tiago> fui insistindo e entrou, ñ seria um problema no programa?
<tiago> até agr esta funcionando
<rafaelsoaresbr> deve ter algo a ver com compatibilidade do programa sim, por isso sugiro desativar o compiz (efeitos gráficos)
<SuBmUnDo> tiago, tena este site, http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Earth
<rafaelsoaresbr> tiago: coloca nos favoritos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem várias formas de instalar o Earth, o .BIN é uma delas
<tiago> é eu instaleo o bin
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu tambem uso o .BIN
<gustavocvlho> list
<tiago> mas até agr esta funcionando vou salavar nos favoritos c voltar a dar problema eu tento instalar seguindo o tutorial, desde ja agradeço pela ajuda de voces
<tiago> obrigado
<rafaelsoaresbr> blz
<EduardeCalibal> tiago, consegui carregar então...
<tiago> sim depois de ficar insistindo carregou vlw
<EduardeCalibal> Esses tilts sem mengens são brabos de resolver, mas não consigo abrir o Stellarium se não estiver com o vídeo configurado, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o Google Earth pode seguir a mesma linha.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<lekegf> dae galera, alguém aqui tem experiência em ligar o pc (notebook) na tv? eu estou com dificuldades.
<lekegf> ???
<Guevara> lekegf: tem cabo dhmi ai?
<Guevara> hdmi*.
<sk0l-geek> alguem online?
<sk0l-geek> to de bobera e to afim de falar qualquer coisa
<sk0l-geek> sobre linux
<lekegf> Guevara: não, só cabo VGA, mas funcionou com o notebook do meu irmão, mas quando eu plugo o meu aparece "função não disponível" (na tela da tv)
<sk0l-geek> hum ? como assim
<sk0l-geek> explique melhor
<Guevara> lekegf: aperta tecla de função ai pra ver se mostra
<Guevara> fn + f10 acho, ve ai no seu teclado
<sk0l-geek> FN?
<lekegf> não mostra, já tentei isso, aki no teclado é fn f2 e f7
<sk0l-geek> hum
<sk0l-geek> q locura em
<lekegf> Guevara: tbm já fui em "monitores"
<sk0l-geek> o meu tb não mostra
<Guevara> qual a vga desse note?
<lekegf> sk0l-geek: o_O qual o modelo do seu pc?
<lekegf> Guevara: como assim? é um azul, o mesmo da tv
<sk0l-geek> dexa eu ve aki
<Guevara> lekegf: roda um lspci e ve a linha VGA
<lekegf> Guevara: ah, é um pequenininho... acho que é macho
<Guevara> lekegf:  guevara@guevara-desktop:~$ lspci
<sk0l-geek> monitor :LG 17 polegar ,akelas cachonas dos anos 60 / CPU : 2g de memória, HD:180 , mouse:padrão, teclado : padrão
<lekegf> Guevara: não aparece nada de VGA, só uns neǵocios "VIA Technologies"
<Guevara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6500] (rev a1)
<sk0l-geek> nVidia Corporation
<sk0l-geek> meu tb
<sk0l-geek> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<sk0l-geek> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<sk0l-geek> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<sk0l-geek> 04:01.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
<sk0l-geek> 04:01.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)
<sk0l-geek> 04:01.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)
<sk0l-geek> sk0l-geek@sk0lgeek:~$
<lekegf> Guevara: aparece várias linhas, mas em nenhuma delas contem a palavra VGA (o note não está ligado na tv agora)
<sk0l-geek> ai o meu
<Patricia> !paste | sk0l-geek
<Trovic> !paste sk0l-geek
<Patricia> O.O
<ubottu-br> sk0l-geek: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sk0l-geek> q q é paste?
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'paste sk0l-geek' not found
<lekegf> sk0l-geek: a minha TV é da sansung, mas o problema creio que é com o note - positivo
<Patricia> !topic | sk0l-geek
<ubottu-br> sk0l-geek: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
<Patricia> :)
 * Trovic nao sabe usar o bot
<Patricia> Trovic :P
<Trovic> :D
<Patricia> [comando] | [nick]
<Trovic> eu so esqueci da |
<Patricia> :P
<lekegf> Guevara: e aew, sabe o que está acontecendo?
<Patricia> sk0l-geek: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL
<Patricia> posso fazer umas perguntas?
<Patricia> usando ubuntu+compiz?
<Patricia> compiz aqueles efeitos graficos
<Guevara> lekegf: tira o cabo e roda sudo dmidecode | less olha la e ve se tem a linha da VGA, ou confere no site da positivo qual é o chipset disso, confere se esta com o driver instalado em administração>drivers de hardware (se houver driver disponivel la)
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-14
<Katador> alguem aqui usa o pidgin? qual programa usam para a web cam?
<Katador> boa noite... heheheh
<rogers_talon> Katador: boa noite, no ubuntu, o emesene ou empathy
<Katador> eu ja usei eles
<Monarquista> rogers_talon: noite. :P
<Katador> mas nao gostei muito nao
<Katador> preferi ate o pidgin
<Monarquista> Katador: noite.
<Katador> so que nao tem suporte a web
<Katador> monarquista boa noite
<rogers_talon> Katador: o pidgin ainda não tem suporte a web
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> mas o emesene ou empathy eu nao consigo loga no msn e facebook juntos
<Katador> por isso uso o pidgin
<Katador> tentei usa o cheese para a minha web, mas a qualidade de imagem eh pessima
<Katador> alguem conhece outro plugin de web cam?
<Katador> alguem usa amsn aqui? o meu nao esta reconhecendo a webcam
<thigh> eu estou dentro do diretorio Downloads
<thigh> lá eu tenho uma pasta(eclipse), quero mover ela para dentro de /opt
<thigh> + nao consigo
<thigh> sudo cp eclipse/ /opt
<thigh> cp: omitindo o diretório `eclipse/'
<al4nc4ds> thigh tenta o comando mv
<al4nc4ds> sudo mv -R /eclipse /opt
<thigh> :o
<thigh> o mv deu
<al4nc4ds> =}
<thigh> + nao cheguei a usar o -R
<thigh> xD
<al4nc4ds> sem problema =)
<adorilson> boa noite
<adorilson> alguem recomenda alguma substituto ao encore ?
<rogers_talon> adorilson: boa noite, não tenho nem ideia, mas da uma olhadinha no link abaixo ref. aos programas equivalentes p/linux
<rogers_talon> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ProgramasEquivalentes
<rogers_talon> adorilson: talvez lhe de uma luz
<adorilson> rogers_talon: blz. ele indica Rosegarden e MusE. vou dar uma olhada
<rogers_talon> adorilson: blz brow
<VonNaturAustreVe> Boa noite
 * al4nc4ds http://idgnow.uol.com.br/mercado/2011/11/11/como-serao-os-smartphones-em-2012/
<al4nc4ds> VonNaturAustreVe bom dia
<rogers_talon> #
 * VonNaturAustreVe is away: Estou ocupado
<embat> alow galera, alguem pode me ajudar a rodar um executavel que n ganha permissao de jeito nenhum?
<embat> to estudando haskell concorrente
<embat> e na hora de compilar e executar, o terminal diz q n tenho permissao
<thigh> :(
<fenix-migusta> Hello Dolly
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ;**
<slinky_> oi
<liberie> bom dia
<slinky_> bom dia
<slinky_> oi Celso
<Celso> slinky_, fala omi
<fenix-migusta> :)
<loquinhaa> oi
<slinky_> td certo Celso?
<Srlinux> me roubaram :s
<Giverny> parabéns Srlinux
<Giverny> bem vindo ao Brasil
<Srlinux> foda
<Celso> slinky_, tudo justo e perfeito
 * Monarquista rsrsrsrs BRASIL, UM PAI[Z] DE TODOS... :p
<tkruise> ja virou país?
 * Monarquista rsrsrsr, é vero, ainda não é...
<L88os> alguém ai pode me ajudar com o conky?
<fenix-migusta> L88os diz ai
<L88os> como faço para configurar o conky? ele está do lado esquerdo
<L88os> felix-migusta: sabe resolver isso?
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me ajudar ?
<sagat> gostaria de saber ondeeu poderia pesquisar algo sobre servidor de cameras online usando ubuntu linux
<sagat> obrigado
<liberie> Google
<sagat> é eu ja pesquisei la , porém não curti muito , só achei que existi se algum canal sobre esse tipo de discussão
<sagat> obrigado
<liberie> bem se voce quer uma receita de bolo
<liberie> ai complica
<liberie> primeiro voce tem de pesquisar sobre sistemas de vigilancia em linux
<liberie> existem varios
<L88os> alguem ai pode me ajudar com o conky?
<liberie> depois placas de captura e processamento (compressao) disponiveis
<liberie> no linux
<liberie> e ligar os pontos
<L88os> EduardeCalibal: tem como dar uma ajudinha com o conky?
<DM35> Boa tarde para todos
<L88os> boa tarde
<L88os> DM35: sabe alguma coisa sobre conky?
<DM35> alguém pode me ajudar ? Instalei o ubuntu 11.10 em dual boot e agora não consigo inicializar pelo win xp !
<DM35> Não conheço conky
<L88os> é facil
<L88os> só configurar a grub
<DM35> Alguém por aqui sabe fazer o dual boot ?
<L88os> abre o terminal
<L88os> e digita sudo update-grub
<L88os> ele vai analisar os sistemas e criar a grub
<L88os> avisa se der certo
<DM35> Já tentei configurar a grub peguei no google mas deve estar desatualizado
<DM35> Pra fazer isso que VC falou deve estar conectado a internet  ?
<L88os> não
<L88os> é só digitar no terminal
<EduardeCalibal> Oi
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<DM35> Não consigo conectar a net com o ubuntu 11.10 uso celular como modem
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço esse conky...
<EduardeCalibal> Se estiver vendo ele pode simplesmente configurar como linha discada.  Ao menos constuma ser assim.
<L88os> DM35: sabe abrir o terminal?
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<GuiEuler> Pessoal, estou com um problema aqui num servidor Ubuntu... ele inicia dando vários erros e quando eu tento dar um comando qualquer, como o ls, ele diz que o arquivo não foi encontrado. Tentei dar um fdisk -l e aparece o erro de que não foi possível ler o /dev/sda. Alguém pode me ajudar quanto à isso?
<pereba> o que é GSPCA?
<fenix-migusta> L880s: opa
<fenix-migusta> L880s: desculpe a demora
<fenix-migusta> L880s: já conseguiu?
<pereba> sakei, driver genérico para webcam
<fenix-migusta> DM35: Ainda está ai?
<AKQJ10> hey
<AKQJ10> galera, alguém já teve problema com configuração de dual monitor usando drivers ati/radeon?
<ubuntero> AKQJ10, bem vindo ao clube
<ubuntero> AKQJ10, consigo fazer funcionar com o catalyst mas a cada reinicio preciso reconfigurar
<AKQJ10> humm.. isso com a versão 11.10?
<AKQJ10> eu estou com a 11.04 rodando aqui, e tudo está perfeitamente bem
<ubuntero> 11.04 e 11.10
<AKQJ10> tu sabes se esse é um erro conhecido?
<AKQJ10> porque eu não tive em quaisquer instalação
<AKQJ10> tanto aqui, no pc do serviço
<ubuntero> problemas com multiplos vídeos são conhecidos
<AKQJ10> quanto no netbook
<ubuntero> é parte do foco para a 12.04
<AKQJ10> humm
<AKQJ10> interessante
<ubuntero> esses problemas com multiplos monitores já foi relatado e está nos planos melhorar, e o problema é maior com as ATI mesmo
<AKQJ10> humm.. terrível isso
<AKQJ10> logo agora que consegui convencer a galera aqui do trampo a embarcar nessa idéia..
<AKQJ10> bom
<AKQJ10> vou tentar mudar os cabos deles
<AKQJ10> ver se ajuda
<AKQJ10> visto que eles usam um adaptador de hdmi c/ saída hdmi e vga
<AKQJ10> e eu uso dvi p/ 2 dvi
<ubuntero> eu testei usando só vga
<AKQJ10> hummmmmm... pzeh, vou ver ^__^ tudo pelo avanço da ciência
<thigh> Boa tarde pessoal, estou tentando instalar o mysql workbench e ele pede algumas 'libs' de dependencia uma delas é a libatkmn
<thigh> só que eu nao encontro ela no gerenciador de pacotes
<thigh> so tem as libatk :(
<Monarquista> tá bem ubunt
<ubuntero> thigh, está instalando o pacote debian?
<thigh> sim
<thigh> .deb
<thigh> baixei direto do site
<Monarquista> ubuntero: é o seguinte, como faço pra o Pidgin permitir que eu fique off line só pra determianados contatos no msn assim como no novo msn 2011!? Saberia me dizer...?!
<ubuntero> vou tentar pq era bem tranquilo antes, não precisava de nada que não estivesse nos repositorios
<ubuntero> thigh, precisava só criar um link
<ubuntero> Monarquista, até onde sei não tem esta opção, mas posso estar enganado
<Monarquista> tem sim, mas aonde o rapaz fez o comentario que gostava dele (Pidgin)m por isso, ele não ensinou, só disse que usava isso nele..
<thigh> ubuntero, :(
<ubuntero> Monarquista, deixa eu dar uma olhada então, pode ser algum plugin
<ubuntero> thigh, estou baixando aqui para ver se preciso de algo extra
<Monarquista> ubuntero: tranquilidade, sem pressa! :D
<Monarquista> obrigado por seu interesse! :)
<thigh> blz ubuntero
<thigh> eu até achei um 'tutorial' que ensina a baixar direto do apt-get
<thigh> + qnd adiciono a url no repositorio e dou um apt-get update
<thigh> ele da 404 na url :o
<ubuntero> thigh, não deve ter para a versão do ubuntu
<AKQJ10> é.. não rolou
<thigh> hum
<thigh> :(
<OneSr> Galera alguém sabe me dizer se o Olark chat é pago para o site ou como funciona o free, parece que pode ter até 20 conversas  em tempo real se for free não estou achando esta informação
<thigh> qual a versão do seu ubuntu ubuntero  ?
<thigh> eu ja dei até um upgrade aqui atualizei tudo xD
<ubuntero> thigh, 11.10
<ubuntero> thigh, não precisei de nada além do pacote baixado no site, instalou sem problemas
<ubuntero> thigh, só para sincronizar os projetos diretamente com o banco que preciso linkar uma lib
<ubuntero> thigh,  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so
<ubuntero> Monarquista, onde viu o comentário que existe esta função?
<Monarquista> ubuntero: agora vai ser dificl achar em ... :p
<thigh> :(
<Monarquista> mas se quser saber...
<thigh> vlw ubuntero
<Monarquista> quer..
<Monarquista>  não não ensina não...
<thigh> sera que meu linux 10.10 ta com problema
<AKQJ10> ubuntero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748037 resolveu o problema (só o tip do xorg)
<ubuntero> Monarquista, está difícil de achar, mas estou procurando
<Monarquista> rapaz que iso, não é sua obrigação não, se achar beleza, se não, obrigado por tentar! :D
<Monarquista> *isso...
<DM35> Olá
<DM35> Alguém sabe configurar o grub do ubuntu 11.10
<DM35> Não consigo inicializar pelo win XP ! Help
<ubuntero> DM35, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/10/customizando-o-gerenciador-de-inicializacao/
<DM35> Já tentei de tudo !
<DM35> Vou tentar + uma vez!
<AKQJ10> vou atualizar meu 11.04 pro 11.10.. coragem?
<DM35> Depois que Instalei o ubuntu também não consigo conectar a internet !
<ubuntero> Monarquista, não encontrei esta função, mas fica de olho no site que se ela existir eu encontro uma hora e posto lá!
<Monarquista> brow, firmeza purissima, obrigado por ter tentando! :)
<Monarquista> *tentado.
<DM35> Gostaria de me aperfeiçoar como usuário do linux-ubuntu
<Giverny> DM35 dai pra isso tem que ler o guia foca linux
<Giverny> inteiro
<Giverny> procura no google
<Igoru> estou tentando compilar a extensão pdo_oci para PHP, mas o processo morre quando chega na linha "config.status: executing libtool commands". alguma ideia de como descobrir o que tá rolando? :(
<BrunoFerrari> Igoru n sei =(
<BrunoFerrari> pergunta no php-br
<Igoru> i'm trying to compile a PHP extension, but it suddenly dies when the compiling process gets to line "config.status: executing libtool commands". any idea about how to track this problem? :(
<Igoru> estou tentando compilar a extensão de PHP PDO_OCI, mas o processo de compilação morre sem erros quando chega na linha "config.status: executing libtool commands". alguma ideia de como identificar o problema? :(
<Giverny> Igoru o problema já tá identificado
<Igoru> Giverny qual é? não estou acostumado a compilar programas, e fiquei sem saber o que fazer quando isso aconteceu.
<Giverny> "config.status: executing libtool commands"
<Giverny> Igoru porque não instala o lamp
<Igoru> sim, isso deveria passar para a próxima instrução depois, já que não é o final da compilação, certo?
<Giverny> e para de sofrer?
<Igoru> eu tenho o lamp instalado. mas preciso usar oracle, ordens da empresa.
<Giverny> voCê quer fazr isso com o pdo?
<Igoru> sim. exigencias do framework.
<Giverny> Igoru o pdo já tem no php
<Giverny> pq você tá compilando
<Giverny> ?
<Igoru> porque o pdo não vem com acesso ao oracle.
<Igoru> só mysql, pgsql e sqlite.
<Giverny> você testou?
<Igoru> não há pacote para oci.
<Igoru> sim, é claro. php_info() não diz nada sobre pdo_oci
<Giverny> que phpinfo() man...
<Giverny> use logo a parada antes
<Igoru> ??
<Giverny> teste Igoru
<Giverny> se não estiver funcionando
<Giverny> use o --with-pdo-oci[=DIR]
<Igoru> essa opção é pra rodar que comando?
<Giverny> ./configure --with-pdo-oci
<Igoru> já fiz isso. se não fizer, ele nem encontra os arquivos do oracle.
<Giverny> é nisso que ele tá parando?
<Giverny> Igoru http://erny-rev.blogspot.com/2009/12/install-oracle-pdo-php-phpoci-driver-in.html
<Igoru> http://pastebin.com/jTz5CDgz
<Giverny> Igoru você botou o path errado
<Giverny> dê uma olhada Igoru no tutorial
<Igoru> você pode ver pelo ultimo comentário desse link que eu já o segui. :P
<Igoru> foi um dos vários que eu tentei, e o mais proximo que eu cheguei do fim da compilação foi o que colei no pastebin
<Igoru> vc pode ver pela linha 35 do pastebin que o path do oracle está correto...
<Giverny> Igoru
<Giverny> ./configure --with-pdo-oci=instantclient,ISSOAQUITAERRADO,10.2.0.5
<Igoru> vc pode ver pela linha 35 do pastebin que o path do oracle está correto...
<Igoru> $ORACLE_HOME é uma variavel de ambiente com o path correto das tralhas do oracle
<Giverny> tá errado
<Igoru> vc viu a linha 35 do pastebin?
<Igoru> linha 37 também, pra reforçar que o path está correto.
<Giverny> cara se vc tá usando assim
<Giverny> e não tá funcionando
<Giverny> é porque tá errado
<Giverny> o certo é algo como
<Giverny> ./configure --with-pdo-oci=instantclient,/usr,10.2.0.3
<Giverny> /usr
<Giverny> ou a pasta
<Igoru> então qual a oção que você dá, Giverny?
<Igoru> se eu colocar um path errado VAI DAR ERRO. dizendo que não encontrou os headers.
<Giverny> + a versão do seu PDO
<Igoru> logo, o path está correto.
<Giverny> Igoru
<Igoru> se eu rodar ./configure --with-pdo-oci=instantclient,/opt/oracle-instantclient,10.2.0.3 vai dar no mesmo
<Giverny> o diretório tá errado
<Igoru> estou dizendo que está certo, porque se estivesse errado ele não encontraria os arquivos do oracle.
<Giverny> ./configure --with-pdo-oci=instantclient,pasta,versão
<Giverny> deixa de teimosia
<Giverny> tá no manual do php
<Giverny> http://php.net/manual/en/ref.pdo-oci.php
<Igoru> tá bom cara, qual pasta então?
<Giverny> não é pra compilar com a variável de ambiente
<Giverny> é com o path correto
<Igoru> e qual é o path correto?
<Giverny> não sei não tou no seu pc pra saber
<Giverny> tem que olhar...
<Igoru> pois é. eu estou. e estou te dizendo que o path correto é o qeu está na variável de ambiente.
<Giverny> ali no manual ele botou no /usr
<Igoru> para distros que usem RPM.
<Giverny> Igoru então de um echo
<Igoru> se vc ler o manual corretamente.
<Giverny> na variável de ambiente
<Giverny> no terminal
<Giverny> veja o caminho e troque
<Igoru> olha, eu acabei de rodar usando /usr como você quis
<Igoru> olha o que vem: checking for oci.h... configure: error: I'm too dumb to figure out where the include dir is in your instant client install
<Igoru> logo.......... o path que passei na variável está correto :P
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> não é pra compilar
<Giverny> com a variável de ambiente
<Igoru> esse erro que ele mostra é relacionado a não encontrar o oci.h, que fica numa pasta interna da /opt/oracle-instantclient que está aqui
<Giverny> já te falei
<Igoru> cara, qual é a diferença?? a variável é substituída.
<Igoru> e o path é resolvido corretamente.
<Giverny> Igoru não é. simplesmente não é
<Igoru> se eu colocar o path dá no MESMO.
<Giverny> não use
<Giverny> teste
<Giverny> com o path
<Igoru> ja testei.
<Giverny> cadê o teste?
<Igoru> dá a mesma coisa.
<Giverny> cola o erro no pastebin
<Igoru> é o mesmo erro. o output é identico. ele morre quando chega no libtool
<Giverny> mas ele roda
<Giverny> o certo é não usar variável de ambiente
<Igoru> sim, assim como roda com a variável de ambiente.
<AKQJ10> sabe o que eu achei charmoso na migração/atualização do ubuntu 11.04 pro 11.10?
<Giverny> sim velho pode ter dado o mesmo
<Giverny> erro
<Igoru> ou seja, nao completa a compilação. ou seja, voltamos ao mesmo erro que exibi no começo da conversa.
<Giverny> mas o certo é não usar
<Giverny> ok?
<Igoru> tá bom, vou anotar sua dica.
<Igoru> agora podemos voltar ao problema do libtool?
<Giverny> sim
<Igoru> já tem alguns dias que estou testando mil e um tutoriais e formas diversas de compilar isso
<Igoru> via pecl, na mão, com arquivos diferentes, com links simbolicos diferentes, e no final sempre chego no mesmo ponto, o problema do libtool
<Igoru> ja tentei posts em foruns, sem sucesso, e agora estou apelando pro irc.
<Igoru> não sou burro nem vim aqui pedir penico antes de pesquisar, tanto é que já havia chegado no tutorial que você me passou.
<Giverny> cara o libtool é o que faz a edição de ligação de bibliotecas nativas
<Giverny> Igoru você já viu se tá instalada corretamente no seu ubuntu?
<Igoru> como posso ver isso?
<Igoru> o executavel existe, se isso responde alguma coisa.
<Giverny> não responde nada
<Giverny> Igoru instala separado ela
<Giverny> Igoru sudo apt-get -y install libtool automake autoconf autotools-dev
<Giverny> e ai volta a recompilar
<Giverny> coms os mesmos parâmetros e sem variável de ambiente
<Giverny> direto na pasta
<Katador> boa tarde pessoal
<Igoru> todos esses pacotes ja estavam instalados, Giverny :(
<Katador> alguem sabe como configurar a webcam manualmente no amsn? ele nao ta reconhecenco a minha
<Giverny> Katador usa o cheese
<Katador> Giverny ja usei
<Katador> funciona perfeitamente
<Katador> ja fui no gstreamer-properties e funciono legal
<Katador> o notebook reconhece ela, mas o amsn fala que nao tem nenhuma conectada
<Giverny> qual a versão do ubuntu Katador
<Giverny> ?
<Katador> 11.10
<Giverny> versão do amsn
<Giverny> ?
<Katador> o,98,4
<Giverny> Katador já instalou o amsn-extra-plugins
<Giverny> ?
<Katador> vou ver se esta instalado
<Katador> mas creio que naocara
<Katador> sera que isso resolve?
<Giverny> tente
<Katador> ok
<Katador> brigado fera
<Katador> mais tarde eu logo pra fala os resultados
<Katador> tenho que sair
<Giverny> também pode testar Katador
<Giverny> o easycam
<Giverny> caso não dê certo
<Katador> eu procurei
<Katador> mas nao encontrei o pacote
<Katador> easeycam e easycam2
<Giverny> não tá no repositório do ubuntu
<Giverny> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Webcam
<Katador> ok
<Giverny> Igoru
<Giverny> Igoru qual versão do seu ubuntu
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> Igoru http://lacot.org/blog/2009/11/03/ubuntu-php5-oci8-and-pdo_oci-the-perfect-install.html
<Giverny> creio que seja a solução
<Giverny> boa sorte
<Celso> hora de dar uma
<Celso> descansada
<Celso> adios
<Igoru> Giverny to usando 11.04. ja tentei esse tutorial também, o configure da o msm problema
<Igoru> minto, eu tive que fazer outro link simbólico pra q ele encontrasse alguns arquivos. deixa eu tentar refazer e vou te dizer do que ele reclamou.
 * VonNaturAustreVe is away: Estou ocupado
<AKQJ10> galera
<AKQJ10> tô pra dizer que eu esperava mais da migração do ubuntu 11.04 pra 11.10..
<AKQJ10> ..esperava mais erros
<AKQJ10> não tive nenhum
<dexter> existe algum programa em linux bom para testa memoria ram ?
<Katador> Giverny ta ae?
<Katador> alguem sabe configurar a web cam no amsn, ele nao reconhece automaticamente
<Katador> no gstreamer-properties ta tudo ok, driver instalado, porem o amsn nao reconhece a camera integrada
<Katador> o kopete reconhece mas nao conecta na rede msn
<xGrind> Katador; webcam e msn no linux é uma coisa dificil
<xGrind> ou funciona a webcam, ou o msn.
<Katador> amsn
<Katador> hauahauhaua
<Katador> eu sei que é dificil, mas larguei o windows
<Katador> so uso ubuntu, pouco tempo ainda por cima
<xGrind> eu uso pidgin
<xGrind> desisti de tentar usar webcam nos clientes pra msn
<xGrind> disseram q o unico q esta funcionando é o empathy, mas tb  nao consegui
<Katador> pois eh cara
<Katador> eu tbm uso o pidgin
<Katador> rapido e bom pacas, uma pena que nao tem suporte pra video
<slipttees> Boa noite
<slipttees> alguem poderia me ajudar por que o msn não conecta mais
<slipttees> nem com o empathy, emesene ou amsn?
<peregrinator_six> slipttees, boa noite. http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/empathy-nao-loga-no-msn/
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> ops..
<peregrinator_six> :P
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-15
<iAnd> Boa noite a todos,   pessoal acabei de ligar um segundo monitor aki no note, porem a imagem fica um pouco tremula, alguem sabe o que pode ser,
<iAnd> ?
<iAnd> a resoluçao está ok,
<iAnd> alguem?
<iAnd> ninguem?
<iAnd> oi
<iAnd> sem atividade?
<iAnd> Boa noite a todos,   pessoal acabei de ligar um segundo monitor aki no note, porem a imagem fica um pouco tremula, alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<iAnd> a resoluçao  esta certa , e no monitor principal ta tudo ok.
<iAnd> no Rwindows os dois monitores tem a imagem perfeita
<Celso> iAnd: hdmi a conexao
<iAnd> Celso: Não  ,    é RGB
<Celso> aqui eu plugo na hdmi e so seleciono o monitor ou a TV usando a tecla F4
<Celsinho> Celsinho,
<Celsinho> Celso, iai xara!
<Celso> Celsinho: fala omi...tudo joinha?
<MarconM> Boa noite povo
<MarconM> Patricia,
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> oi gata
<Comanche> oie
<Comanche> ANYBODY THERE?
<Decerebrado> cry babe!!
<ricardo> pessoal como faco para o amarok identificar meu ipod shuffer
<ricardo> boa noite a todos...
<DM35> boa noite a todos
<DM35> preciso de ajuda
<DM35> estou em dual boot win xp e ubuntu mas  não consigo inicializar pelo xp !
<DM35> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Celso> DM35: http://forum.wmonline.com.br/topic/204491-tutorial-como-restaurar-o-boot-do-windows-xp/
<DM35> ok Celso vou tentar !
<Celso> ok
<ricardo> pessoal como faco para o amarok compartilhar arquivo com o ipod?
<DM35> agradeço a ajuda , ainda sou iniciante !
<Celso> DM35: legal
<Celso> ricardo: consegue acesso aos arquivos do ipod?
<Celso> tipo cabo
<ricardo> Celso: sim
<Celso> ele nao aparece montado?
<DM35> instalei o ubuntu faz 1 semana !
<ricardo> sim
<Celso> nao é só indicar o caminho pro amorok?
<Celso> amarok
<Celso> senao me engano monta na /media
<ricardo> mas da a mensagem media device: could not find itunesdb on device mounted at /media/74... attempt to initialize your ipod?
<Celso> ricardo celular aparece montado no /media/oe16-1815
<ricardo> sim
<Celso> ricardo: queria ter um ipod pra usar aqui,mas so tenho um galaxy 5
<Celso> rsrsrsr
<ricardo> blz
<ricardo> sera q nao tem ninguem q me ajude?
<Lectus_> Olá! Atualizei do Ubuntu 10.10 para o 10.11 e agora o som ta xiado. Como resolver isso?
<xispirito> eu queria mesmo saber é por deste tema de tumor
<xispirito> wallpaper hemorragia
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> Lectus_, atualizou pelo gerenciador ou instalou do cd?
<Lectus_> gerenciador
<Lectus_> atualizei pro 11.04
<Lectus_> e depois pro 11.10
<xispirito> bem, da uma olhada no volume, alsamixer
<xispirito> se não está no vermelho
<xispirito> dai extrapola e chia
<Lectus_> ja mexi no alsa mixer
<Lectus_> de jeito nenhum muda
<Lectus_> fica chiando
<Lectus_> não é a caixa ou cabo pq no windows o som ta limpo
<xispirito> você ta usando qual app?
<Lectus_> to achando que é o pulseaudio
<Lectus_> tem como desativar ele?
<xispirito> tem, você pode escolher a saida, pulse ou alsa
<Lectus_> ja testei tudo... youtube, vlc, etc
<Lectus_> onde isso?
<Lectus_> como mudo pro alsa?
<xispirito> antigamente tinha um menu para isso
<xispirito> agora tem que ver onde é =)
<xispirito> em todo caso poderia testar, por exemplo no audacious, você pode escolher o plugin de saída
<xispirito> alsa, pulse, oss etc
<Lectus_> o caso é que é central isso
<Lectus_> tipo pega todos programas
<Lectus_> tem algo a ver com o pulseaudio
<xispirito> eu sei
<Lectus_> to quase reinstalando tudo
<Lectus_> melhor que quebrar cabeça
<xispirito> Lectus_, eu nunca fiz estas atualizações pelo gerenciador, mas todo mundo que faz diz que da algum erro
<xispirito> sempre da algum problema
<Lectus_> sim... eu sempre fiz pelo CD tb
<Lectus_> desse vez fui tentar
<Lectus_> pelo jeito atualizar assim fica bugado
<xispirito> eu acredito que seja os arquivos de /etc
<Lectus_> vou adotar a tatica que um amigo meu faz, sempre usar a LTS e quando atualizar usar o CD
<xispirito> antes de formatar, você podia tentar editar ou apagá-los
<MarconM> Alguem vivo ae
<MarconM> Geowany, \o
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<fenix-migusta> Hello Dolly
<xGrind> MarconM; ;*
<MarconM> xGrind, sim
<MarconM> to vendo yu yu hakusho
<MarconM> aeuhaaueaeuha
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> to jogando capitão comando
<MarconM> kkk
<fenix-migusta> juro que li capitão caverna o.o
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> agora to assistindo popeye
<xGrind> o filme HAUHAUH
<fenix-migusta> poeye?
<xGrind> nem sabia  q era com o robin willians
<xGrind> filme velho mas nunca assisti
<xGrind> fenix-migusta; http://filmeedownload.blogspot.com/2009/07/popeye-dublado-1980.html
<fenix-migusta> deve ser legal, queria ter tempo pra assistir
<xGrind> assiste no feriado ue xD
<xGrind> foda q demorou pra baixar. 5 partes
<fenix-migusta> quantos mb?
<xGrind> 700,9mb extraido
<xGrind> sao 4 partes de 171,mb e 1 parte de 1,6mb
<fenix-migusta> kkkk
<fenix-migusta> me diz, porq a criatura faz uma parte de 1mb?
<fenix-migusta> não entendo isso -.-
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM grita para man
 * MarconM grita para Maninho 
<MarconM> xGrind, biba .... vai mimi
<MarconM> se tem programa amanha
<MarconM> 0.0
<xGrind> MarconM; flws fio
<xGrind> to indo tb
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> eu vou ficar
<MarconM> até 4
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> corujao
<xGrind> fenix-migusta; é o q sobrou. o programa q ele usou só vai ate esse 700,9
<fenix-migusta> xGrind: ué , era só ele tirar uma porcentagem do tamanho total e dividir os itens proporcionalmente
<fenix-migusta> xGrind: assim todos teriam o mesmo tamanho
<thigh> mano
<thigh> alguem sabe se existe
<thigh> libatkmn para ubuntu
<thigh> ?
<thigh> :(
<fenix-migusta> thigh: o nome correto é libatkmm
<fenix-migusta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libatkmm-1.6-1
<liberie> Bom Dia
<dreamerbr> ola
<dreamerbr> alguem on?
<dreamerbr> queria tirar uma duvida
<idub> tira mano.
<dreamerbr> Cara queria que o terminal carregasse sempre que eu logo na sessão em um local especifico
<dreamerbr> mas não consigo
<dreamerbr> entende?
<dreamerbr> sempre que eu logar o terminal abriria
<dreamerbr> eu tinha feito isso em versões anteriores mas agora eu não encontro mais
<dreamerbr> =(
<dreamerbr> seria com um "atualizar" do Window$
<Katador> bom dia galera
<Katador> alguem usa kopete aqui?
<Monarquista> Bom dia, bem dificil em... :P
<Katador> hauhaua
<Katador> preciso de programa que funcione webcam
<Katador> sinaum a mulher me mata hauhauaha
<Katador> webcam no linux é osso de funciona
<Monarquista> molezinha, use o Skype... ;)
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> dificil é faze ela entende, que o problema eh do SO
<Katador> hauahahuha
<Monarquista> não é não...
<Monarquista> é do protocolo...
<Monarquista> SO não tem nada a ver com isso.
<Monarquista> tanto é que o Skype funciona nele.
<Monarquista> ;)
<bruno_> Alguém aqui?
<Katador> ei sei Monarquista
<Katador> so uso o SO pra simplifica
<Katador> vo migra pro skype mesmo
<Katador> ruim que perco os contato do msn
<hummBR> ola pessoal...
<hummBR> queria saber dos amigos qual seria o servidor mais utilizado pelos brasileiro... instalei agora o irc no meu PC
<hummBR> alguem ai?
<hummBR> queria saber dos amigos qual seria o servidor mais utilizado pelos brasileiro... instalei agora o irc no meu PC
<hummBR> alguem ai?
<hummBR> queria saber dos amigos qual seria o servidor mais utilizado pelos brasileiro... instalei agora o irc no meu PC
<bruno_> cd..
<Katador> pidgin consegue enviar ou receber arquivo do msn?
<Katador> alguem ta conseguindo usar o empathy por aqui?
<Speed> alguem ai sabe me dizer qual e o kernell pae para deixar o Ubuntu 11.10 32bits lendo 4gb de ram??
<lulamolusco> Speed no debian, tinha um pacote chamado bigmem, mas para os kernels novos q o ubuntu usa acho q nao tem
<Monarquista> Katador:
<Katador> ?
<Monarquista> Katador: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/empathy-nao-loga-no-msn/
<Katador> realmente funciona
<Katador> eu logo no msn, mas consigo abrir bate papo com ninguem
<Katador> kkkkkk
<Maninho> sinistro ubuntu 10.10 rodando repositorio do natty lol
 * Maninho esta pegando manu de ubuntu, tah ficando pobre =[
 * Maninho mexendo com esgoto =[
<DM35> Boa tarde
<Celso> boa tarde
<thigh> ubuntero, ontem vc estava tentando me ajudar a instalar o mysql workbench
<thigh> e deu certo
<thigh> xD
<DM35> Consegui conectar internet no ubuntu via nokia E63 como modem
<DM35> Blz uso tanto Vivo como tim só que acho a Tim melhor !
<DM35> legal fazia isso no win xp e agora deu certo no ubuntu !
<DM35> Agora só falta conseguir inicializar pelo win xp também
<Celso> DM35, nao instalou o grub na inicializacao?
<L88os> boa tarde
<DM35> Então acho que não fiz isso corretamente !
<L88os> alguém ai pode me ajudar com o conky?
<DM35> E agora ??????
<Celso> DM35,  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu
<DM35> Se não Instalei o ubuntu corretamente como devo fazer ?
<DM35> Serve para ubuntu 1110 também ?
<Celso> DM35, tem o site de um usuario que apareceu aqui outro dia que achei bem pra pra quem nao conhece o processo de instalação.
<Celso> DM35, http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/instalacao/
<DM35> Só inicializa pelo ubuntu !  E agora ?
<DM35> Ok
<Celso> ai mostra ate como recuperar o grub
<Celso> com imagens
<DM35> Ok valeu
<Celso> :)
<Maninho> ah meu pentium2 =D
<thigh> :o
<xGrind> Maninho; o seu é pentium 2?
<Maninho> servidor
<Maninho> hahahahah
<Celso> nossa
<Maninho> to configurando apache+php+mysql+send mail
<Celso> tenho um notebook sony vaio pentium2
<Maninho> tah show de bola
<Maninho> 64 mb de ram file hahahha esta sobrando ram
<DM35> To curtindo o  ubuntu  quero aprender + !!!!!!!!
<Celso> meu notebook tem 6 gigas de HD
<Celso> hahahaha
<DM35> T+
<Maninho> ubuntu é muito complicado, o gerenciador de pacotes, os nomes são meio que descriminados =S, sardade da simplicidade
<xGrind> alguem ae usa global menu?
<Maninho> nop
<Maninho> friscura do gestor { apt-show-versions : Depende: libapt-pkg-perl (>= 0.1.21) mas não será instalado }
<Celso> xGrind: nao uso
<xGrind> Celso; cabei de por aki no xubuntu. coisa horrivel kk
<xGrind> nao sei como é no ubuntu
<Celso> hahahaha
 * Monarquista I.I.M
<ygor> alguem poderia me ajudar a executar um pacote chamado socat?
<pqatsi> executar?
<ygor> é, existe um aplicativo que quero usar e para usa-lo, preciso instalar e executar o socat. bom o socat eu instalei com apt-get install, mas...no tutorial q eu to seguindo, dizem para eu enserir um comando no terminal para executar o socat, mas ele n funciona...fica em branco sem retorno
<Josue_Rezende> ola
<Josue_Rezende> pessoal
<pqatsi> mas o socat faz isso ue
<pqatsi> :P
<pqatsi> ygor: man socat
<pqatsi> e aprenda a usa-lo
<pqatsi> (isso inclui talvez ter uma falha no "script" do seu tutorial)
<ygor> pqatsi: se eu estou pedindo ajuda, provavelmente é pq mesmo lendo um manual gigantesco eu nao entenderia.
<pqatsi> se a gente entende, pq vc n? achar problemas nem sempre é facil mesmo
<pqatsi> mas do jeito que voce explica, nem quem quiser te ajudar conseguiria
<pqatsi> explicar o que vc quer fazer no fundo fica mais facil do que vc simplesmente perguntar assim
<Katador> alguem recomenda usa o msn pelo wine?
<ricardo> pessoal como faco para dar permissao de acesso ao virtualbox para acessar o pendrive
<Rickybraz> pessoal como faco para dar permissao de acesso ao virtualbox para acessar o pendrive?
<xGrind> Ricardo__; da uma olhada nesse tutorial q eu fiz uma vez
<xGrind> Rickybraz; olhae
<xGrind> http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/habilitando-usb-no-virtualbox/
<Rickybraz> xGrind: qual o link?
<xGrind> Rickybraz; viu ae?
<Rickybraz> xGrind: sim valeu
<xGrind> \o
<Rickybraz> xGrind: onde acho o usuarios e grupos no ubuntu?
<xGrind> Rickybraz; cara, dae vc pergunta pra alguem ae q use Ubuntu. Eu uso Xubuntu. ;/
<Rickybraz> alguem com ubuntu para me ajudar??
<xGrind> Rickybraz; vc usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<Rickybraz> xGrind: 11.10
<xGrind> eu nao sei, mas digita ae groups pra ver oq aparece
<xGrind> ou grupo
<Rickybraz> na aparece nada..
<Rickybraz> na versao anterior eu ate achei mas nesta versao nao to achando...
<Rickybraz> so tem contas de usuario nas nao tem nada como configurar as permissoes
<xGrind> Ricardo__; ;/
<xGrind> Rickybraz; ;/
<xGrind> Rickybraz; entra nela ae
<Rickybraz> ja entrei mas nao tem nada de configuracao
<xGrind> olha isso http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-15-11-2011-180032.php
<xGrind> Rickybraz; configuraçoes avançadas, usar a solução de virtualização virtualbox
<Rickybraz> xGrind: como faco isso?
<xGrind> Rickybraz; acho o grupos?
<Rickybraz> nao...
<xGrind> =/
<Rickybraz> xGrind: diz q so por linha de comando..
<Rickybraz> :(
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Katador> boa tarde turma
<Rickybraz> alguem sabe onde consigo achar a administraçao de usuario e grupo no ubuntu 11.10?
<Monarquista> Katador: Boa noite. Ajudou a dica lá do Im...?!
<Katador> cara ajudou
<Katador> mas eu nao sei o que ta pegando com o empathy aqui
<Katador> ele nao abre conversa com ninguem
<Katador> mas deixa quieta
<Katador> ja resolvi o problema da web cam
<Katador> bate papo uol
<Katador> kkkkkk
<Katador> tem suoprte a video
<tyler-vortex> sabem me dizer o período de validade de conta gratuita no https://gitorious.org
<tyler-vortex> ?
<rogers_talon> Rickybraz: de uma olhada http://www.infowester.com/usuarioslinux.php
<Monarquista> Katador: você é o cara! Rsrsrs
 * Monarquista rogers_talon acordado...?! O.o Num credito... O.O
 * Monarquista UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<Katador> hauahuha
<rogers_talon> Monarquista: kkkkkkk
<Monarquista> ^^
<rogers_talon> Katador: atualize para versão (3.2.0.1) do empathy, que esta conectando blz....
<Rickybraz> rogers_talon: como faco para acessar o ambiente grafico no ubuntu?
<rogers_talon> Rickybraz: deixa eu verificar aqui
<Katador> rogers_talon:  eu tava usando essa versao ai, eu acho.... tava me encomodando
<Katador> to usando pidgin
<VonNaturAustreVe> Katador: só atualizar o pidgin, estou usando a versão mais recente que tá funcionando beleza.
<Katador> pidgin? ou empathy?
<rogers_talon> Katador: empathy
<rogers_talon> Rickybraz: Alt+F2 execute users-admin
<tyler-vortex> humm
<Rickybraz> rogers_talon: na ultima versao do ubuntu nao vem instalado
<Rickybraz> tem q instalar
<Rickybraz> q bixeira...
<Katador> rogers_talon:  eu instalei ele hoje mesmo.... conecto legal, mas nao tava abrindo janela de bate papo..... nao sei o que aconteceu...
<rogers_talon> Katador: o meu estava assim ate 2 dias atras, hj fiz o upgrade do sistema e o empathy esta legal, mas pera ai que vou lhe passar uma solução
<rogers_talon> Katador:  Abra o terminal e cole: "sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/AB/__init__.py" <Enter> , digite a senha, Encontre a linha: "url = http://contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx". E substitua por: "url = http://local-bay.contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx"
<Katador> rogers_talon: ja fiz isso ai
<Katador> tem como eu apaga as configuraçoes antigas do empathy
<Katador> pra guando instala ele denovo ele vir zeradinho?
<rogers_talon> Katador: desintale ele com
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get remove --purge empathy
<rogers_talon> depois remova o diretorio /home/<user>~/.config/Empathy
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get update e instale novamente
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get install empathy
<Katador> sim
<rogers_talon> Katador: diretorio /home/<seuuser>/.config/Empathy
<MarconM> Katador,
<Katador> ?
<MarconM> cuidado com esse cmando purge
<MarconM> eu fiz isso no empaty uma vez
<MarconM> removeu até os pacote de rede
<MarconM> 0.0
<Katador> hum....
<Katador> aqui nao removeu nao
<Katador> hauahuaha
<MarconM> entao blz
<MarconM> mas eu imaginei q era bug msm
<MarconM> por q ja tinha usado antes
<MarconM> e nao tinha dado isso
<MarconM> Katador, o melhor q eu acho para MSN
<MarconM> é o emesene
<Katador> olha so rogers_talon
<Katador> to logado no msn pelo empathy
<Katador> tem meus contatos online, mas nao consigo conversa com eles
<Katador> duplo click nao abre nada, botao direito bate papo
<Katador> nao abre nada
<ProfDoidao> tb tava com essse problema
<MarconM> Katador, usa o emesene
<MarconM> para testar
<MarconM> as vzes a M$ mudou alguma coisa
<MarconM> no protocolo
<MarconM> para ninguem usar
<Katador> tem suporte pra web cam?
<rogers_talon> o purge Remove o pacote e todas as suas dependencias criadas incluindo arquivos de configuração....
<MarconM> Katador, nao lembro
<MarconM> eu nao uso .. entao nunca procurei
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> se for so pra msg instantanea, eu uso pidgin
<Katador> igual a ele nao existe
<Katador> mas quero algum que tenha suporte com webcam
<Ernandes> hummm
<Katador> emesene instalei hoje, e notei que nao tinha na versao que usei
<MarconM> negocio é conectar pelo emacs
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> da esim é massa
<rogers_talon> MarconM: concordo....rsssss
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> rogers_talon, e ae man ... quanto tempo
<rogers_talon> MarconM: tudo blz brow....??
<MarconM> opa tudo sim
<MarconM> andei oculpado ... parei de entar
<MarconM> entrar*
<rogers_talon> MarconM: percebi....rssss
<MarconM> to usando openbsd agora
<MarconM> soh tenho ubuntu na vm
<MarconM> para ajudar os mano as vezes
<rogers_talon> MarconM: nossa, que legal, e como o openbsd esta?, eu nunca mais usei....
<MarconM> rogers_talon, na versao 5 ta massa
<MarconM> eu to usando a current
<MarconM> fico show
<MarconM> instalei ele no pendriver
<rogers_talon> MarconM: nossa, vou ver se testo ele....
<rogers_talon> eu estava testando o Sabayon7 esses dias
<MarconM> nunca testei
<vitorlobo> rogers_talon, é totalmente diferente do ubuntu hehe
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> sim
<vitorlobo> é baseado no gentoo
<MarconM> vitorlobo, \o
<vitorlobo> ar
<vitorlobo> ae
<rogers_talon> rssss, ah é sim.....
<vitorlobo> o chato pra mim é ter q ficar recompilando pacote
<vitorlobo> n acho prático
<vitorlobo> mas tem gente que sente tezão em faze-lo
<vitorlobo> to usando o debian
<MarconM> eu tava usando
<rogers_talon> é vero...mas em compensação o sistema fica bala.....
<MarconM> de um bug comigo q eu fiquei com medo
<MarconM> foi para o openbsd
<MarconM> na hora
<vitorlobo> ubuntu pra mim já deu....levando em conta q a versão 10x jaja fica obsoleto pq ta atualizando rapido demais....ja caí fora
<Ernandes> opa gentoo..
<rogers_talon> rssss
<MarconM> soh a galera das antigas hj
<MarconM> aqui ṕe
<MarconM> Reuniao
<vitorlobo> rogers_talon,  fica....mas não é prático se vc precisar fazer ascoisas pra ontem
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> to usando o debian...e dificilmente..muito dificilmente eu saia dele
<rogers_talon> Katador: deu certo o empathy brow?
<vitorlobo> caraleo.... ele bem configurado ..até me emociono
<Katador> rogers_talon:  nao
<MarconM> 0.0
<rogers_talon> Katador: qual versão vc esta usando?
<Katador> mesmo problema, nao abre bate papo com ninguem
<MarconM> vitorlobo, voce muda as opção no fstab
<MarconM> de permissao
<vitorlobo> oq n funcionava direito comigo no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> funciona perfeitamente no debian
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Katador> rogers_talon: 3.2.0.1
<rogers_talon> Katador: a mesma q estou usando....
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> nao to entendendo
<Katador> essa joça aqui
<Katador> engraçado
<Katador> quando eu instalo ele, ele ja vem com minha conta salva e tals..... devo ter editado alguma configuraçao que ferro ele
<Katador> hauaha
<MarconM> rogers_talon, é negocio é open
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> instalado até no pendriver
<MarconM> kkkk
<rogers_talon> MarconM: legal....
<rogers_talon> Katador: faz o seguinte, edite de novo (sudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/AB/__init__.py)
<rogers_talon> na linhga url coloque (https://omega.contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx)
<MarconM> 0.0
<Katador> rogers_talon: coloquei
<rogers_talon> Katador: encerre o empathy e conecte de novo
<vasosanitario> e ai galera blzs?
<MarconM> affs
<MarconM> que chinesa gata
<MarconM> rogers_talon, 0.0
<Katador> rogers_talon:  ate agora, ele so fica tentando conecta
<rogers_talon> Katador: estranho....
<Katador> estranho mesmo
<rogers_talon> Katador: eu estou teclando aqui com o empathy
<Katador> pera
<Katador> rogers_talon:  pois eh cara
<Katador> estranho pacas
<Katador> eu to falando do pigdin
<Katador> o meu problema nao eh conecta ele
<Katador> e apenas abrir a janela de bate papo
<Katador> que nao abre.... pessoal fala comigo e eu nao recebo a msg
<Katador> ficam falando sozinho
<rogers_talon> Katador: deixa eu dar uma olhada aqui.....
<Katador> ok
<Katador> mantovani:  vc é de onde? minha mae era mantovani...
<rogers_talon> Katador: faz o seguinte, remova o diretorio /home/<seuuser>/.config/Empathy (sudo rm -rf ~/.config/Empathy)
<rogers_talon> depois reinstala (sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy)
<rogers_talon> Katador: ops primeiro saia do empathy
<Katador> vo desinstala ele antes
<rogers_talon> Katador: ok
<Katador> rogers_talon: ta removido
<Katador> e a pasta apagada
<Katador> sudo rm -rf ~/.config/Empathy
<rogers_talon> Katador: ok, agora de um upgrade e instala (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install empathy)
<vasosanitario> Opa
<vasosanitario> alguem sabe criar grupos no dansguardian ?
<mantovani> Katador: sou de sp, guarulhos.
<MarconM> UOL
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> alguem quer tc ??? auehaueahuhaa
<vasosanitario> e vc de onde é?
<vasosanitario> quantos anos?
<vasosanitario> vem sempre aqui ?
<mantovani> agora que eu percebi que eu ainda estou no canal do ubuntu
 * xGrind da' um peteleco em MarconM . NÃO
<vasosanitario> POÇKEPAKEPOA
<mantovani> mas eu uso macosx lion agora
<mantovani> :)
 * MarconM da um tiro na cabeça de xGrind SIM
<vasosanitario>                     |
<vasosanitario>                    |.|
<vasosanitario>                    |.|
<vasosanitario>                   |\./|
<vasosanitario>                   |\./|
<vasosanitario>    .              |\./|               .
<vasosanitario>    \^.\          |\\.//|          /.^/
<vasosanitario>     \--.|\       |\\.//|       /|.--/
<vasosanitario>       \--.| \    |\\.//|    / |.--/
<vasosanitario>        \---.|\    |\./|    /|.---/
<vasosanitario>           \--.|\  |\./|  /|.--/
<vasosanitario>              \ .\  |.|  /. /
<vasosanitario>    _ -_^_^_^_-  \ \\ // /  -_^_^_^_-
<MarconM> vixi
<xGrind> aff. flood não ¬¬
<MarconM> tadinho
<MarconM> nunca mais vai entar aqui
<MarconM> kkkkk
<xGrind> sempre tem um noob pra fazer cagada
<MarconM> sim
<xGrind> tb. olha ali: CyberScript
<rogers_talon> kkkkkkk
<xGrind> usuario de windows.
<MarconM> kk
<MarconM> soh podia neh
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xGrind, e ae como q ta acordei agora
<MarconM> aeuheuhe
<xGrind> to convertendo as musicas aki pra .ogg \o
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu to vendo um seriado chines
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> preciso praticar o idioma
<Katador> rogers_talon:  entao... empathy conecto normal
<Katador> to logado nele, so que nao consigo conversa
<Katador> so fica olhando
<Katador> kkkkk
<rogers_talon> Katador: affff....muito estranho...
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> vo deixa ele quietinho ali
<Katador> ahuahaua
<Katador> depois vo reinicia o pc
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<xGrind> ;)
<Katador> e ver no que da
<Katador> xGrind:  eu uso pidgin
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install -y emesene
<MarconM> e ve no que da
<MarconM> \o
<xGrind> empathy é uma merda. nao sei pq vem como padrao no ubuntu.
<Katador> so queria o empathy pra ter conversa de video
<xGrind> é igual o evolution. outra porcaria q nem deveriam ter colocado la
<MarconM> xGrind, olha ae um viciado em chatroullet
<MarconM> \o/
<xGrind> nao gosto do emesene
<Katador> rogers_talon:  pode ser pq to logado no pidgin... ai deve dar algum conflito
<Katador> sei la
<MarconM> ninguem te pergunto
<MarconM> \o
<xGrind> mas to dando minha opinião. nao posso?
<xGrind> toma \o
<xGrind> kk
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> ninguem perguto
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> toma
<xGrind> tem o instantbird tb, q usa gecko e tem entensoes igual firefox
<xGrind> http://instantbird.com/
<rogers_talon> Katador: não, não seria isso
<Katador> depois vo tenta conecta outras contas
<Katador> tipo o facebook
<Katador> e ver se consigo conversar
<xGrind> eu uso facebook, twitter e gtalk no pidgin as vezes
<Katador> eu uso ate o irc no pidgin
<Katador> kkkk
<xGrind> pra IRC eu prefiro xchat
<MarconM> eu prefiro weechat
<MarconM> =D
<xGrind> vc é xiita MarconM
<MarconM> 0.0
<xGrind> usa tudo no terminal. nunca vi isso
<xGrind> kk
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> MOC - Music on Console
 * xGrind dá um abraço por tras em Geowany
 * MarconM da um abraço por traz de xGrind e Geowany 
<Katador> rogers_talon: engraçado que agora, a conta do facebook da erro e nao conecta
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> sanduiche
<xGrind> kk
<rogers_talon> Katador: vixi.....
<xGrind> alguem ae consegue usar gwiber?
<Katador> sei la oque deu cara.... usei o empathy  uma unica vez
<Katador> depois ja começo a dar problema
<rogers_talon> Katador: tenta fazer o seguinte, desabilite a conta e crie outra.....
<xGrind> empathy nao ta conectando?
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/empathy-nao-loga-no-msn/
<Katador> rogers_talon:  conta do msn?
<Katador> ja fiz isso
<Katador> xGrind:  ele ta conectando, mas nao abre janela de bate papo
<Katador> fica sem ação nenhuma
<xGrind> usa outro entao ue. empathy é uma aberração kk
<rogers_talon> Katador: pode ser....
<xGrind> é igual o epiphany. conheço ninguem q use aquilo
<rogers_talon> xGrind: vc esta usando o pidgin com temas adium?
<rogers_talon> o meu deu pau hj e não consigo por pra rodar os temas de jeito nenhum....
<thigh> rogers_talon, consegui instalar o workbench :p
<xGrind> rogers_talon; normal.
<rogers_talon> thigh: que legal brow......
<thigh> eu tava baixando a versão 11.04
<thigh> haehaeh
<thigh> meu ubuntu é a 10.10
<rogers_talon> xGrind: então vou remover todo o meu e reisntalar de novo....
<thigh> xD
<rogers_talon> thigh: ah....rssssss
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> formata isso
<MarconM> aeuahuehuaheaea
<rogers_talon> rssssss
<thigh> nem tinha visto a versão, hj entrei no site para 'baixar' de novo e nao consigo
<MarconM> coloca mageia ae
<MarconM> aeuhaueeuahea
<thigh> ae eu vi as versões
<thigh> :p
<rogers_talon> thigh: bom, ainda bem que conseguiu...rssss
<thigh> s xD
<MarconM> eu to usando MSN
<MarconM> ta funando normal
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> funfando*
<megalinux> oi
<xGrind> ja tem a versao firefox 11 alpha
<xGrind> o loco kk
<megalinux> da onde vc é
<xGrind> li errado ;x vai ter mes q vem
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> noob
<xGrind> é q tava escrito em esperanto
<xGrind> ;x
<MarconM> klkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> alguem afim de entrar pra um clã de paciencia?
<Katador> lol
<MarconM> haja paciencia para aguentar o xGrind
<MarconM> \o/
<Katador> MarconM:  vc comento ai emcima, que usa MSN, tais usando no wine?
<MarconM> ta loco
<MarconM> agora eu to windows
<MarconM> wine .... bebeu .... vou usar um negocio pior q windows
<Katador> hauahuaha
<Katador> a tah
<rogers_talon> kkkkkkkk
<Katador> nessa viada, tem gente pra tudo
<Katador> vai saber neh
<Katador> hauahuaha
<Katador> vida*
<MarconM> rogers_talon, e eu acha q windows era o pior
<MarconM> os caras me inventam o winw
<rogers_talon> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> wine
<MarconM> aeuhauheuhaa
<rogers_talon> eh vero......rsssss
<MarconM> wine = win + e
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> o que eu fico mais loco
<MarconM> é que usar wine é um arte cara
<MarconM> o cara tem que ter curso
<MarconM> os cara passa mais tempo fazendo um progrma ou jogo funcionar do que jogando
<MarconM> auehuhuahauahuhaa
<MarconM> e ainda quando da certo l... fica com bug
<MarconM> vai entender
<rogers_talon> rssssss
<Katador> hauhaa
<Katador> so uso o maldito wine pra roda o office
<MarconM> Katador, cara
<Katador> que preciso do excel com macro
<MarconM> usa o broffice
<MarconM> pe bom tambem
<Katador> eu uso o broffice
<Katador> mas quando vem alguma planinha com macro
<MarconM> Katador, entao usa dualboot
<Katador> do ecxel ela nao roda
<MarconM> hunm
<Katador> no broffice
<MarconM> entendo
<MarconM> usa dualboot
<Katador> ahhhh
<Katador> e uso o wine pra roda o CS
<Katador> kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> eu uso windows para usar uns programas de idioma
<MarconM> por q no BSD nao tem
<Katador> saiu a versao do cs pro linux?
<Katador> parece que eles iam fazer
<rogers_talon> xGrind: brow, uma pergunta, o webkit do adium não roda no 64 bits?
<xGrind> adium é pra Mac não e'?
<rogers_talon> xGrind: para rodar os temas adium no pidgin....estava com ubuntu 32bits e rodava normal...agora no 64 não consigo rodar
<xGrind> tendi
<xGrind> nem sei . no site nao diz nada?
<rogers_talon> ja vasculhei varios, e nada...
<rogers_talon> xGrind: no empathy consegui rodar legal, mas no pidgin não.....qdo habilito o tema ele não aparece as mensagens....
<Ricardo__> xGrind, tema é coisa de fruta galo veio nao existe temas...
<xGrind> Ricardo__; tema?
<Ricardo__> a duvida do rogers
<Ricardo__> de temas anterior
<Ricardo__> eheheeh
<marcelomauro> uma pergunta meio off-topic: estou iniciando um curso de sistemas de informação e na disciplina de algoritmos vimos algumas noções de C++. Vocês aconselham uma dedicação a esta linguagem ou em termos de mercado é melhor partir logo para outras do tipo java...?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: se vc soh pensar em mercado java, se vc quer aprender programacao aprenda a C++
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: e depende
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: mercado eh relativo
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: quer ser apenas mais um java developer
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou quer ter um diferencial?
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: cara, realmente não é meu objetivo. Quero me aprofundar... mas minha pergunta é no quisito estratégico mesmo, pois se for por gosto eu prefiro o python saca!
<marcelomauro> mas depois que comecei o curso vi que nem se fala no python. As disciplinas, pelo que percebi, estão priorizando o java...
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: depende da sua estrategia
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: se formar logo e cair de cara no mercado de trabalho? foque em java
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: vejo que hoje o mercado prima por programação web, não sei ao certo se o c++ se adequa a este nicho
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: mas saiba que ela esconde muito da teoria de Orientacao a Objetos
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: claro, java e web
<marcelomauro> sou um cara muito curioso, gosto de "saber das coisas", mas é preciso ganhar dinheiro para se ter tempo para as curiosidades, hehehehe
<marcelomauro> dúvida cruel
<Geowany> marcelomauro: qual?
<marcelomauro> Geowany:  a discussão acima sobre qual liguagem focar primeiro
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: eu recomendo aprender C++
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: muito rica
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: e extremamente complexa
<marcelomauro> minha faculdade vai priorizar o java, mas como o Rudolf falou acima, nao pretendo ser apenas mais um java developper
<Geowany> marcelomauro: aí depende muito do objetivo
<Geowany> se é hobby ou profissão
<Geowany> se é estudar a linguagem que vc mais gosta ou a linguagem que mais dá dinheiro
<marcelomauro> até então estudava como hobby, mas iniciei um curso em sistemas de informação.
<Geowany> marcelomauro: o tempo passa e as nossas obrigações aumentam
<marcelomauro> Geowany: a linguagem que mais gosto´é python
<Geowany> então temos que se adaptar com o que gasta menos tempo
<Geowany> você vai ter que equilibrar
<Kata_off> alguem ja usou o pidgin no gtalk com webcam?
<Geowany> o que vc mais gosta + o que mais da retorno financeiro + o que gasta menos tempo
<Geowany> Kata_off: não
<Kata_off> dizem que tem suporte
<molusco> profissao é o que gosta, nao adianta fazer 3 coisas ao mesmo tempo q vc n vai ter sucesso em nenhuma
<Kata_off> nao tenho ninguem no gtalk
<Geowany> marcelomauro: python é mt bacana, muitas coisas rodam em python
<Geowany> inclusive algumas "comerciais" como o aplicativo "stoq"
<marcelomauro> Geowany: mas o mercado ainda não absorveu o python como o java não é?
<molusco> vc gosta de python, estuda isso, e tenta se tornar o melhor programador python q vc vai ter sucesso e profissao
<Geowany> marcelomauro: esse é o problema
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: eh
<Rudolf> Geowany: cuidado com o que vai falar
<phenrique> qual bom antivirus do Ubuntu pra escanear arquivos da partição do windows²
<phenrique> ?
<Geowany> Rudolf: ?
<Rudolf> phenrique: clamav
<Geowany> phenrique: clamav
<molusco> phenrique, abre o janelas em modo seguro e poe um antivirus lá
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: aprenda python
<Geowany> Rudolf: porque tenho que ter cuidado?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: mas aprenda C++
<Geowany> ?
<marcelomauro> heheheheh
<Rudolf> Geowany: sobre o que ia dizer sobre python
<Geowany> Rudolf: python é excelente
<Rudolf> amem
<Geowany> porque?
<marcelomauro> rsrsr
<Rudolf> e tem muito mercado
<Geowany> Rudolf: o problema é que o as empresas não gostam de "investir"
<Geowany> isso é valido pra qualquer coisa
<Rudolf> Geowany: depende das empresas
<Geowany> tipo...meu lance é mais administração de redes
<Rudolf> se vc for pegar empresas que ainda nem conhecem Metodos Ageis
<marcelomauro> tenho conversado com alguns caras aqui de Fortaleza que fazem cursos tecnológicos e a maioria só fala de java. Alguns nunca ouviram falar do python
<Rudolf> com certeza
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: entao
<Geowany> a maioria das empresas prefere um firewall/proxy porco e proprietário do que pagar um profissional
<Kata_off> phenrique:  pelo pouco que uso linux, nao conheço antivirus
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: tu confia em alguem que NUNCA ouviu falar de python?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: java eh forte sim
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: mas python esta forte tambem
<Kata_off> phenrique:  linux nao precisa de antivirus, sem acesso root o virus nao consegue fazer nada
<Geowany> marcelomauro: olha...é bom vc conhecer java pra não ficar "pra trás" e resolver problemas que entreguem na sua mão
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: claro que não
<Rudolf> Kata_off: tu leu toda a pergunta do phenrique
<Rudolf> Kata_off: ?
<phenrique> Kata_off é pra escanear as partições do windows...
<Rudolf> Geowany: nao disse para ele nao conhecer
<Geowany> mas na verdade, o bom é vc se aprender técnicas e não se limitar em ferramentas
<Geowany> vc aprender*
<Rudolf> Geowany: para isso C++ eh melhor
<phenrique> Rudolf embora ele não faça nada no linux, ele pode fazer em outro não linux
<Rudolf> phenrique: exato
<marcelomauro> então, pelo jeito é estudar as três: c++, java e python
<Rudolf> phenrique: vc pode escanear as particoes
<Geowany> Rudolf: c++ pode ser bom pra vc, mas não pra ele
<Geowany> vai depender do que ele quer fazer
<Rudolf> Geowany: rapaz, nao eh essa a questao
<molusco> Rudolf, técnicas? C padrão
<Rudolf> Geowany: e to falando de aprendizado
<Rudolf> molusco: Orientacao a Objetos
<Geowany> se for aprendizado, o bom é "começar do começo" com qualquer linguagem
<phenrique> Rudolf ele consegue corrigir o arquivo ou a única opção é excluir ou mandar pra quarentena?
<Rudolf> phenrique: agora tu forcou
<Geowany> tipo...conheço gente que coda em clipper ainda e "manja" muito mais do que a pirralhada que fuça o "java"
<phenrique> Rudolf kkk
<Rudolf> Geowany: azar do cara que programa em clipper
<Rudolf> Geowany: eu nao estou defendendo linguagem A ou B
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: tipo assim, que conseguir vaga no mercado, mas quero antes de tudo me tornar um bom programador, pois gosto bastante da área. E gosto de linux também.
<Rudolf> Geowany: estou dizendo que no quesito orientacao a objetos, C++ eh melhor
<Rudolf> Geowany: para aprendizado
<Rudolf> Geowany: e se ele esta na faculdade, para aprender
<Rudolf> Geowany: que aprenda com a melhor linguagem
<Ricardo__> deixa eu usar meu fortran e era isso
<Ricardo__> eahaehea
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: fortran para...?
<thigh> flamewar
<Ricardo__> usei na faculdade para calculos matematicos
<Ricardo__> ate q nao era tao ruim
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: entao, eu tambem
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: para algebra lineiar
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: apenas
<Rudolf> tem sua utilidade
<Ricardo__> basic eu usei na epoca do msx
<Ricardo__> aehahae
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: entao aprenda C++
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: aprenda JAva
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: nao precisa se tornar expert nas duas
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: e vai revendo tudo em python
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: eh um treino
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: faca os trabalhos, se puder nas 3 linguagens
<Geowany> ta osso aqui
<Geowany> reiniciando direto
<marcelomauro> pois é... é muita coisa sim, pois as implementações são bem distintas
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: Aconselha algum bom livro para C++?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: do you have a good english language understand skill?
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: não falo nada, mas leio tudo!
<Rudolf> Beginning-C++-Programming-Throught-Game-Creation.pdf
<Rudolf> ./d/Data Structures And Problem Solving Using C++ 2nd ed - Mark Weiss.pdf
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: vc tem nocao de estrutura de dados?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: recomendo tambem os livros do Deitel
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ele tem videos tambem
<Rudolf> muito bons
<marcelomauro> Eu conheço o How to Program C++
<marcelomauro> Estrutura de dados sim, claro que preciso melhorar muito ainda
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: eh muito importante estrutura de dados
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: Ainda vou ter esta disciplina
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: vai se adiantando
<marcelomauro> mas já tenho algumas leituras
<Geowany> lixo de oscilação
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: Cara, muito obrigado pelas dicas.
<Geowany> marcelomauro: continuando...procure a linguagem que é melhor documentada
<Geowany> marcelomauro: o C++ indicado pelo Rudolf é uma boa!
<marcelomauro> Geowany: pelo visto, as três que citamos as são bastante
<Rudolf> eh, documentacao eh importantissimo
<Geowany> mas vai dpender de vc
<Rudolf> livros de C++, Java, Python sao muito bem documentadas
<Geowany> python tmb é bem documentado
<marcelomauro> Geowany: e ler não é meu problema
<Geowany> é...se vc tem tempo...
<Geowany> tipo eu...eu usava slackware!
<Geowany> excelente distro!
<Geowany> mas como ela consome boa parte de tempo, tive que abandoná-lo
<marcelomauro> Tempo a gente não tem, mas tipo qq tempo eu tou lendo.
<Geowany> abandoná-la*
<Geowany> tempo é osso!
<Geowany> marcelomauro: comparando linguagem de programação com distribuições linux
<Geowany> eu não tenho muita afinidade com redhat-based
<Geowany> mas instalei o lotus domino da ibm com a maior facilidade no centos
<Geowany> no debian ficou dando erros estranhos
<marcelomauro> de linux, eu só tenho familiaridade com os debian based, ubuntu principalmente
<Geowany> uma coisa aprendi com o tempo, a melhor ferramenta é aquela que vc gasta menos tempo pra resolver algum problema
<Geowany> marcelomauro: o firewall lá no trabalho é o netfilter
<Geowany> geralmente sou incomodado quando estou de folga
<Geowany> futuramente vou migrar para o pfsense, baseado em freebsd e administração via web
<Geowany> minha vida vai mudar =D
<marcelomauro> rsrsrs
<Geowany> por isso que falei: "depende do que vc quer fazer"
<Geowany> pq tipo...vc manja de c++ pra caramba, mas a sua equipe tem afinidade apenas com java
<Geowany> aí pronto! vc ganha um filho pra cuidar nos finais de semana hahahahahahaha
<marcelomauro> Geowany: cara pois é, entendo isso. O lance é que sempre estudei por conta própria. Ainda não trabalho na área e estou terminando o primeiro semestre de sistemas de informação agora (minha segunda graduação). Daí minha pergunta vem no sentido de focar algo. Tenho vontade de trabalhar na área, mas antes de tudo de conhecer bem o que faço, não se uma simples mão de obra.
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ah, outra coisa que ta dando "trabalho" eh dispositivos moveis
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: mas dae, eh android ou iphone
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: um ou outro
<Rudolf> Geowany: precisando de algo com pfsense, tamos aih
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: iisso. ainda não vi nada da área. Sequer conheço ainda as tecnologias mais usadas (digo, frameworks, linguagens)
<Geowany> Rudolf: opa!
<Geowany> Rudolf: pfsense é bacaninha hein
<Geowany> eu to nessa, antes queria dominar tudo com debian mas vi que não era bem assim
<Geowany> hoje em dia eu busco cada sistema pra cada foco
<Rudolf> Geowany: isso
<Rudolf> Geowany: ideologia eh para quem nao paga contas
<marcelomauro> aliás, nem sei se vai ter mercado para mim, pois já tou nos meus 35 anos... talvez ensinar, não sei.
<Adiumy> Houston, we have a problem
<marcelomauro> não é uma simples profissão, mas uma paixão que agora tenho condições de perseguir
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: bem vindo
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: to com 31 refazendo faculdade
<Geowany> marcelomauro: só fuja do suporte se vc não tem paciencia
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: e trampando com nivel tecnico
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: o negocio eh nao ficar parado
<Rudolf> Geowany: que isso
<Rudolf> Geowany: suporte eh uma maravilha
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> odeio suporte cara
<marcelomauro> Rudolf: refazendo? a mesma faculdade?
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-16
<Geowany> mas o lance é o que o Rudolf falou mesmo
<Geowany> temos que nos adaptar a essas "coisas novas"
<marcelomauro> isso eu concordo sim
<Geowany> tipo smartphones, tablets...
<Geowany> resumindo...mobiles!
<marcelomauro> desktops vai ser máquinas de escrever daqui uns dias
<Geowany> cara...
<marcelomauro> vão*
<Geowany> depende...
<Geowany> sempre existirá "tribos" para esse tipo de hardware
<Geowany> os "hardcore gamers" são um exemplo
<vasosanitario> boa noite galera
<Geowany> kkk
<vasosanitario> boa noite
<vasosanitario> mantovani e ai blz?
<vitor-br> alguem sabe como converter videos em mkv para ts?
<cibernox> Boa noite Pessoal
<cibernox> Preciso fazer uma pergunta a alguem q tenha conecimento em python no ubuntu
<cibernox> alguem ?
<cibernox> acabei de migrar para o ubuntu e estou com dificuldades
<cibernox> Sou programador
<rogerio> Boa noite alguém ja usou o linux mint debian xfce?
<rogerio> estou indeciso entre ele e o lubuntu, paraum notbook antigo!
<cibernox> boa noite rogerio
<pibarnas> rogerio: já uusei os dois. prefiro o lubuntu
<rogerio> Por que?
<cibernox> Creio q vc deve dar preferencia para a interface q se adapta as suas nescessidade (rendimento,e compatibilidade)
<pibarnas> rogerio: questão de gosto. o mint é interessante por vir com os codecs, mas ainda acho o lubuntu melhor acabado.
<rogerio> o notbook é um pentium M 1.6 , 512 de ram, sera que vai rodar bem?
<pibarnas> o lubuntu? acho que sim. afinal, ele é feito pra isso, não?
<rogerio> valeu eu vou usar o Lubuntu mesmo pelo menos os programas são atualizados com maior facilidade!
<cibernox> Acabei de migrar para o ubuntu 64bits  pois nescessitava de usar o maximo da minha maquina,pois mexo com programaçao e RENDERIZAÇAO 3d,bom.. ouvi dizer q o linux tem uma melhor usabilidade da capacdade da maquina,sem perder memoria desnecessariamente , e nao e que os renders 3d ficaram muito mais rapidos
<cibernox> Estou quase me adptando
<rogerio> cibernox os programas vc conseguiu migrar do windows para o linux de boa?
<cibernox> Cara eu so estou tendo problema com a linguagem python pois ta dando alguns bugs aqui, mais o sistema em si to conseguindo com uma facilidade,o unico ponto dificil e que no linux instalar um programa q nao seja .deb e uma missao dificil.hehehe
<cibernox> tem uma semana q migrei
<cibernox> hehehe
<cibernox> Concerteza os beneficios sao tremendos
<pibarnas> cibernox: instale o metapacote build-essentials e comece a compilar. leia os README e os INSTALL dos pacotes descompactados. logo vc se adaptará ao ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install
<dudemelo> e ae molecada
<ProgCibernox> Opa
<dudemelo> alguém ta conseguindo conectar msn com o Empaty?
<dudemelo> Empathy*
<ProgCibernox> no
<dudemelo> tenso
<ProgCibernox> So Amsn msm
<Sacramento> estou sem problemas
<ProgCibernox> O pessoal deste canl e bem calado.....
<guest3VTmef> galera como é o nome do efeito que aparece quando pressionamos Super + W no Ubuntu?
<Celso> Bom dia
<JWillians> Bom Dia!
<liberie> Bom Dia
<AKQJ10> bonjour
<Rudolf> liberie: dia
<Invitado34> alguem ta tendo problemas com java e os drivers ATI ?
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei miguxos, pra sorte de todos
<franskiko> ./list
 * lulamolusco is away: 
<Katador> alguem manja do broffice ou excel ai?
<Katador> boa tarde
<Geowany[work]> bom dia
<Geowany[work]> eae Rudolf
<Monarquista> Katador: tarde.
<ProgCibernox> Fala Pessoal
<ProgCibernox> Alguem AQUI CONHECE ALGUM CANAL DE PYTHON PARA IRC ?
<ProgCibernox> se que nescessite registro
<ProgCibernox> *sem
<ProgCibernox> O pessoal daqui nao gosta muito de falar nao eh ?
<Rudolf> Geowany[work]: e ae
<drolen> boa tarde a todos
<Rudolf> drolen: tarde
<BrunoFerrari> Boa tarde
<BrunoFerrari> galera me recomenda um bom antivirus para servidor linux ;)
 * AKQJ10 porra de equipe
<Doomtron_> BrunoFerrari: clamav ?
<BrunoFerrari> Doomtron_
<BrunoFerrari> massa
<BrunoFerrari> to vendo aqui tambem me recomedaram ele
<BrunoFerrari> Doomtron_ e software para backup?
<BrunoFerrari> recomenda algum?
<BrunoFerrari> aproveitando a consultoria
<BrunoFerrari> rs
<BrunoFerrari> IDS o Snort é o melhor?
<Guest17514> BrunoFerrari: sim, Snort é bom
<Guest17514> BrunoFerrari: para backup dê uma olhada no Bacula
<barna> salve salve Galera!
<Doomtron_> não salvo
<barna> pq?
<Doomtron_> pq não sou jesus :D
<Doomtron_> e só jesus salva
<Doomtron_> amém
<drolen> Opa e ai Rudolf blz
<MarconM> Bom dia galera
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite pessoal
<ProgCibernox> alguem aqui usa MYSQL no UBUNTU ?
<cibernox> Tem alguem ai ?
<cibernox> hehee
<xGrind> eae
<cibernox> beleza grind
<cibernox> Niguem fala nada nesse canal
<cibernox> hehehe
<vasosanitario> cibernox eae
<cibernox> opa vaso
<xGrind> voltei :D
<cibernox> tava of ae cara ?
<Katador> boa tarde povo
<Katador> pode cola um link do youtube aqui? eh uma boa causa
<Katador> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIpAbXsWH7U
<cibernox> BOA TARDE
<cibernox> na verdade boa noite
<cibernox> gegeg
<dudemelo> alguém sabe um bom fps?
<xGrind> dudemelo olha no ubuntugames.org
<dudemelo> ei deii uma olhada, só achei joguinho serrilhado asdufhadf
<xGrind> dudemelo; calmae
<xGrind> http://www.linuxgames.com/
<tyler-vortex> Boa noite galera
<xGrind> www.lgdb.org
<xGrind> dudemelo olha esses
<tyler-vortex> estou com problemas na ssh key no gitorious
<xGrind> tyler-vortex; boa noite
<Maninho_> meu servidor dns esta caindo pacas foda =/
<tyler-vortex> "/
<Maninho_> Ops!!!
<tyler-vortex> Maninho_: já o meu ainda nem está ativo
<tyler-vortex> quase 2 meses depois -.-'
<Maninho_> 0.0
<tyler-vortex> é conflito de configurações no painel do domínio
<Maninho_> hehehehe
<tyler-vortex> eles não repassavam pra equipe do servidor como configurar
<Maninho_> =O
<tyler-vortex> daí hj no onibus, recebo um e-mail deles dizedo q já está apontando corretamente..
<tyler-vortex> Só q eu to vendo o site em off
<tyler-vortex> tosystems.net
<Maninho_> heheheh aparentemente esta apontado só mas nao esta com retorno
<Maninho_> libapt-pkg-perl
<Maninho_> ops
<Maninho_> http://tosystems.net:2082/
<Maninho_> digita seu login
<tyler-vortex> humm
<tyler-vortex> tendi..
<Maninho_> user: tosystem
<Maninho_> pass: *******
<tyler-vortex> já com www na frente
<tyler-vortex> vai pra meu site :p
<Maninho_> mal apontado aff
<Maninho_> pede para os zes, adicionar @ 174.142.137.227
<Maninho_> subdominio = @
<Maninho_> ip = 174.142.137.227
<Maninho_> dae fica certo
<Maninho_> heheheheh
 * Maninho_ coisa da uolhost
<tyler-vortex> hummm
<tyler-vortex> no
<tyler-vortex> é serversp
<tyler-vortex> e dominio = uniregistro
<tyler-vortex> mas Maninho_: me diz, @ 174.142.137.227 no painel do domínio não é?
<Maninho_> vai onde tu registrou o dominio,
<tyler-vortex> okey
<pereba> alguém ai usa OpenWrt?
<Maninho_> usei, precisos sair atender uma clienta
<Patricia> ñ espera Maninho_ preciso de uma conta znc
<Maninho_> hum, o que ouve com seu host?
<Patricia> desistência ^^ tah louco muito gasto
<Maninho_> hahahaha, preveteco
<tyler-vortex> Maninho_:
<tyler-vortex> configurações atuais:
<tyler-vortex> ns1.tosystems.net / 174.142.137.227
<tyler-vortex> ns2.tosystems.net / 174.142.137.236
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-17
<tyler-vortex> Maninho_: agora sim, informando a porta
<tyler-vortex> tive acesso ao painel
<tyler-vortex> com sucesso :)
<ProgCibernox> Fala galera
<fuhrmann> olá, como é o nome do efeito que é ativado quando apertamos Super W no Ubuntu, e onde configura-lo?
<thigh> pessoal no terminar fica deste jeito :
<thigh> andre@andrewd:
<thigh> como eu faço para mudar esse 'andrewd'
<thigh> tem algum nome para eu pesquisar
<tyler-vortex> thigh:
<tyler-vortex> onde isso? 0o
<thigh> meu usuario
<tyler-vortex> este é o nome do pc
<thigh> s
<tyler-vortex> o usuário é antes do @
<thigh> ah sakei
<tyler-vortex> ;)
<thigh> vlw tyler-vortex
<thigh> xD
<tyler-vortex> :D
<xispirito> o postgres me cria database sql_ascii por default, e eu me quebrndo com caracteres ¬¬
<fuhrmann> oi
<xispirito> oi
<ProgCibernox> cara vc ta passando raiva com o mysql ai ?
<ProgCibernox> hj eu ja passei tb
<xispirito> postgres =)
<ProgCibernox> esses gerenciadores de banco de dados as vezes sao meio sistematicos . hehehe
<xispirito> funciona legal...é que não tenho experiencia com este db
<ProgCibernox> ta certo
<fenix-migusta> Hello Dolly
<ProgCibernox> Pessoal alguem aki sabe como configurar o compiz da barra lateraldo unix igual ao do gnome shell? , O FUHRMANN ESTA PRECISANDO.
<ProgCibernox> O super + W
<Ernandes> puff
<Ernandes> whoo
<Ernandes> bah
<Ernandes> hummm
<xGrind> qts ta o jogo?
<Ernandes> ta feio
<annakamilla> olá
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> fala galera, como anda os drives para placa ati no ubuntu? mesmo nível que das nvidia?
<shallwe> é que eu quero comprar um outro notebook e nele vem uma ati
<fenix-migusta> dependendo da placa roda até bem, mas os drivers nvidia (no linux) ainda estão muito a frente dos da ati ( em quesito de compatibilidade)
<fenix-migusta> shallwe
<shallwe> :)
<Katador> buenas noches hermanos
<Katador> =]
<Katador> rogers_talon:  cabei de faze funciona o empathy aqui
<Katador> so queria compartilha com o pessoal que nele funciona conversa de video e audio
<Katador> ou seja, funciona webcam no msn, sem problemas
<Katador> :D
<annakamilla> Katador: acho que vou experimentar ele
<rogers_talon> Katador: ow meu amigo, que blz.....
<Katador> assim
<rogers_talon> eu fiz uns testes com audio e funcionou legal....
<Katador> pra mensagem instantanea, sem comparaçao com o pidgin
<rogers_talon> e video....
<Katador> mas eh manero que funciona video
<Katador> pois eh
<annakamilla> Katador: qual é a sua webcam ??
<Katador> eh imbutida no notbook
<annakamilla> humm
<Katador> reconheceu facil facil
<annakamilla> tnho uma da fortrek que não pega de jeito nenhum no amsn
<Katador> o mais legal eh que, ele abre o video em janela separada
<annakamilla> e nem no emesene (na verdade ele nem loga)
<Katador> ai vc conversa pelo pidgin e ve a imagem pelo empathy
<Katador> kkkkkk
<annakamilla> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Katador> mata dois cuelho com a mesma paulada
<rogers_talon> rssssss
<Katador> gostei
<Katador> kkkk
<Katador> pessoal, se alguem puder dar uma olhada nesse video
<Katador> ta rolando na net, campanha bacana
<Katador> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWWwfL66MPs
<Katador> vo nessa, boa noite a todos....
<fenix-migusta> Hello Dolly
 * peregrinator_six [...] o que tem está "ovelha"...?! 
<annakamilla> a minha cam tb pega no emapthy mas nem quer saber de conectar no live.com
<fenix-migusta> peregrinator_six: sabe onde ela está?
 * peregrinator_six pensa que se deve dirigir a pergunta pra cabrita que a pariu... 
<shallwe> pois é, alguém ai ta com problemas pra se conectar no messenger?
<shallwe> pidgin ou qualquer empathy?
<shallwe> outra coisa, se alguém souber, como anda os drives da ati? estão no mesmo nível da nvidia?
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, aqui tá e boa o Pigin e saiu uma atualização pra ele, mas, uso o 10.04
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, a ablz, uso o empathy mas não consigo conectar estranho, vou ver se tem alguma atualização :) vlw
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/empathy-nao-loga-no-msn/
<shallwe> vlww vou dar uma olhada :D
<licensed> peregrinator_six, boa noite =D
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu configuro um servidor que eu tenho numa maquina virtual? eu estou na mesma rede interna e nao consigo pingá-lo.. nao entendo essas opcoes de network que tem: NAT, BRIDGE...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, good night Mr. Enderson! :P
<fenix-migusta> shallwe , já te respondi a 2 horas atrás
<fenix-migusta> e houve uma alteração no protocolo do messenger, mas todos já estão funcionando , basta compilar a ultima versão dos repositórios
<fenix-migusta> (obs.: dos repositórios oficiais do programa, não da sua distro)
<MaximumBR> alguem vivo aqui?
<MaximumBR> outra hora eu volto
<xGrind> Maninho; eae mano quietinho \o
<xGrind> kk
<mercurial> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<fenix-migusta> manda
<mercurial> tenho um notebook toshiba -p25 com placa de som intel e deu um pau ao tentar instalar uns pacotes
<mercurial> e o ubuntu acabou por remover tudo
<mercurial> tive q reinstalar um monte de parada de novo
<mercurial> tipo o som funciona com o usuario root
<mercurial> mas nao funciona com o meu usuario
<mercurial> ahuuhauha
<mercurial> como faço para consertar isso ?
<mercurial> tentar arrumar o som para o meu usuario?
<fenix-migusta> kkk assim fica difícil ... o que quer dizer com 'deu um pau' e 'acabou por remover tudo'
<mercurial> ah cara tipo
<mercurial> vc sabe que comandos posso usar para reinstalar o som?
<mercurial> pq q o som funciona com o usuario root e nao com o meu usuario?
<mercurial> eu acho q deve ser apenas configuracoes
<fenix-migusta> não é simples assim, tenho que saber o que você fez ai , se não é trabalho em vão
<fenix-migusta> o que estava tentando instalar?
<mercurial> se nao nao funcionaria com o usuario root
<mercurial> blz
<mercurial> meu ubuntu tava normal ok?
<mercurial> funcionando som tudo reiniciava ja em modo grafico tudo blz
<mercurial> dai tava tentando instalar um programa que chama f4l
<mercurial> flash 4 linux
<mercurial> ja ouviu falar?
<fenix-migusta> hm
<mercurial> só q o problema é q o linux tem aquela historia de pacote depende de pacote
<mercurial> blz
<fenix-migusta> e ai , o que houve?
<mercurial> depois de eu ter instalado uns par de pacote
<mercurial> tipo deixei quieto
<mercurial> pois ja tinha tentado uma vez e nao deu certo
<fenix-migusta> que versão do ubuntu está rodando?
<mercurial> dai q foi o problema tava dando inconsistencia sei la
<mercurial> 9.10
<mercurial> dai dei comando apt-get -f install
<mercurial> e disse q ia remover uns 300 pacotes
<mercurial> dentre eles gnome tudo tela de login o caraio a 4
<mercurial> e dai fudeu
<fenix-migusta> o alsamixer roda normalmente como usuário comum?
<mercurial> agora reinstalei ubuntu-destkop
<mercurial> gnome o caraio e nada
<mercurial> roda no modo texto
<mercurial> no modo grafico n
<mercurial> huauhahua
<mercurial> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mercurial> no root roda em modo grafico
<mercurial> e aqui n
<fenix-migusta> roda no terminal: dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<mercurial> outro problema é qdo dou switch user para trocar usuario aparece isso ... >>>>>>>>>>>>> Unable to start new display The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<fenix-migusta> ve se o alsa ta selecionado
<mercurial> ta selecionado
<mercurial> aparece alsa oss e default
<mercurial> deixo default?
<fenix-migusta> coloca alsa
<mercurial> ja pus
<mercurial> e agora?
<fenix-migusta> roda gstreamer-properties
<fenix-migusta> e clica nos botões de teste
<fenix-migusta> emitiu algum som ? alguma mensagem de erro?
<mercurial> nao tem botoes
<mercurial> de teste
<fenix-migusta> oO
<mercurial> ah so
<fenix-migusta> tem alsa e pulseaudio ai ?
<fenix-migusta> abre algum player de música pelo terminal e vê qual é a mensagem de erro que aparece
<mercurial> no gstreamer
<mercurial> ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mercurial> apareceu isso
<mercurial> tipo to com os pacotes alsa-utils alsa-source instalados
<mercurial> precisa deles?
<mercurial> tem alsa e pulse sim
<mercurial> mas tipo o hardware n aparece
<mercurial> e as vezes aparece
<mercurial> sergio@sergio-notebook:~$ pulseaudio
<mercurial> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<mercurial> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<mercurial> sergio@sergio-notebook:~$
<mercurial> ta vendo?
<mercurial> quais pacotes do alsa preciso para fazer o som funcionar?
<fenix-migusta> roda o comando apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<mercurial> os q sao necessarios?
<mercurial> ta
<mercurial> reinstalei ja
<mercurial> e agora?
<Cbterra> Olá bom dia a todos
<Cbterra> Por favor alguém ja conseguiu entrar em sites com webcam?
<Cbterra> exemplo: chat uol
<Celso> Bom dia
<H3ruS> Bm dia
<H3ruS> \o/
<AndreNoel> bom dia
<MarconM> AndreNoel: 0.0
<MarconM> Natal ?
<Oldport> hi
<Oldport> hola brazil
<Oldport> anyone here?
<tain> bom dia
<tain> alguem conseguiu jogar combat arms no linux
<tain> ?
<MarconM> Oldport: yes
<Oldport> can anyone help me translate something xD
<Oldport> thanks
<NvN> Quem foi André Gondim?
<xGrind> Oldport; ?
<xGrind> NvN um dos caras que mais contribuiram com a divulgação do Ubuntu no Brasil
<NvN> humm.. RIP for André Gondim.
<AndreNoel> 4/
<AndreNoel> ops
<AndreNoel> Ol
<inbitado34> vou ter de reinstalar ubuntu, os driver ati me deram problema. tenho o /home separado em outra partiçao, como fazo pra preservar o /home antiguo
<Celso> inbitado34, so tem o /home separado?
<Celso> naquela hora que a instalação pergunta se quero instalar o ubuntu ao lado do windows eu escolho a ultima opcao de baixo e coloco os pontos de montagem manual.
<inbitado34> Celso, tenho  /  com 20 gigas  /home com o resto  e  swap com 2 gigas
<Celso> entao
<Celso> saba qual é a particao / e a particao /home?
<andretyn> o/
<inbitado34> ok eu vou reinstalar o sistema na partição /   mas para a partiçao /home já existente falo para nao formatar, mas, estabeleco o ponto de montagem /home  nessa partição que já é /home ?
<Celso> inbitado34, tem que selecionar a particao pra editar e clicar em formatar a /  e a /home deixa sem mencionar
<inbitado34> ok, vai criar outro home na partiçao /   ??
<Celso> se tiver windows coloca  o ponto de montagem /windows  ou /dos
<Celso> nao
<Celso> vai usar a mesma
<inbitado34> nao tem ruindos
<Celso> inbitado34, vai adcionar o mesmo usuario dessa instalacao?
<inbitado34> sim
<Celso> entao e normal
<inbitado34> o seja, nem menciono /home nem formato, so instalo /
<Celso> eu costumo entrar via console e deletar os arquivos do /home antes do iniciar o modo grafico pela primeira vez
<Celso> arquivos que nao quero
<inbitado34> vlw, tive problemas com o driver ati nao consigo voltar ao modo gráfico, vou tentar mais um pouco no modo texto, reinstalar o dirver pra ver se funciona
<Celso> deixo so os arquivos que quero preservar
<Celso> inbitado34, matou o X?
<inbitado34> eu tinha gforce, comprei uma saphire ati, nunca tinha ati antes sempre gforce
<Celso> hum
<Celso> nunca tive ATI
<inbitado34> tudo corre bem com a ati, muito boa, mas sabe o megajogos eu jogo dominó online, e quando abro o aplicativo que  é java as peças somem os adversários também
<inbitado34> e acontece no opensuse a mesma coisa
<inbitado34> agora intalei o ruindows e la o megajogos funciona normal
<inbitado34> agora mesmo to em outro hd, com windows e com ubuntu 11.10 com os driver ati funcionando
<inbitado34> acho que vou instalar debina no outro hd que tem ubuntu com pau
<inbitado34> ai fico com opensuse, ubuntu, debina e windows
<inbitado34> falow, Celso, obrigado
<Celso> nada
<xispirito> cara, o linux tá com um problema, as músicas tocam cortando...acontece com mais alguém ou sou só eu o azarado?
<Celso> acho que voce está azarado
<Celso> hahaha
<xispirito> acontece em qualquer distro... =(
<xispirito> no bsd vai normal
<Celso> aqui qdo. coloco o pendrive no carro falha,mas acho que a culpa e do downloads
<Celso> faz tempo que nao brinco com bsd
<xispirito> é massa =)
<Celso> a ultima versao senao me engano foi a 5.0
<xispirito> do openbsd sim
<Celso> freebsd
<xispirito> ah, a ultima que você usou...
<Celso> sim
<xispirito> achei que era a ultima versão
<Celso> nao
<Celso> faz tempo
<xispirito> mas então...faz tempo mesmo =)
<Celso> depois passei pro slackware
<Celso> fiquei um bom tempo
<Celso> agora estou no ubuntu
<xispirito> eu foi o inverso
<xispirito> começei no slack
<Celso> começar eu comecei no redhat 5.0
<Celso> hahaha
<Celso> depois conectiva
<Celso> mandrake
<xispirito> eu não sou deste tempo
<Celso> freebsd
<xispirito> começei no slack 9
<Celso> slackware
<Celso> e agora ubuntu
<xispirito> ubuntu eu testei estes dias
<xispirito> o 11.10
<xispirito> mas não faz meu tipo =)
<Celso> ubuntu é mamao com açucar
<Celso> cansei de compilar
<xispirito> sim, eu sei que é, mas gosto de coisas mais minimalistas
<Celso> o slackware lembra um pouco o freebsd
<Celso> scripts
<xispirito> lembra...mas não muito
<Celso> xispirito, mudei ate o  nick
<xispirito> heh
<Celso> hahahahaha
<xispirito> lol
<Celso> sempre usei slac
<xispirito> eu gostava muito do slack
<Celso> como nao uso mais slackware
<Celso> tb.
<Celso> simples e funciona
<Celso> tudo configuravel
<xispirito> sim, mas hoje em dia sou vadio, necessito de um gerenciador de pacotes
<Celso> sim
<Celso> slackpkg nao pegou bem
<xispirito> quando eu era novo, a saída do gcc era mágica...quase transcedental
<xispirito> hahaha
<Celso> slackpkg?
<xispirito> agora já não é mais
<Celso> nao lembro o nome do gerenciador de pacotes
<xispirito> pkg alguma coisa
<xispirito> pkgtools !
<Celso> hum
<Celso> chique
<xispirito> e depois veio estes
<Celso> baixei a iso do slackware 13.71
<xispirito> slackpkg, slack-apt  & cia
<Celso> mas ainda nao instalei
<xispirito> eu cheguei a usar o 12
<xispirito> mas já tava meio desanimado =)
<Celso> lembro de ter testado a 12 o VB
<Celso> no
<Celso> sou do tempo dos winmodens
<Celso> cruix credo
<xispirito> eu peguei isso 0.0
<xispirito> tinha que fazer pacto com satan para discar
<Celso> sim
<xispirito> modificar código...
<Celso> o som tinha que colocar tudo pra funcionar
<xispirito> alsaconfig =)
 * xispirito nostálgico
<Celso> nao existia alsa ainda
<xispirito> no meu tempo já tinha
<Celso> o som entrava em conflito com o modem senao ficar bem configurado
<Celso> por causa do som da discagem
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> isso é velho
<xispirito> ai já não peguei
<Celso> eu peguei
<xispirito> só passei trabalho para configurar os módulos
<Celso> 1998
<xispirito> que era um inferno
<Celso> senao me engano
<Celso> xispirito, ja nao lembro qtas. distribuicoes eu usei
<xispirito> eu usei muitas
<xispirito> eu testava tudo
<Celso> console linux,definity linux ,turbo linux
<Celso> hahha
<Celso> sao tantas
<xispirito> estas eu não usei 0.0
<xispirito> morreram?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> redhat,conectiva,mandrake,suse,fedora,ubuntu,slackware,kurumim
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> tem distro pra dedel
<xispirito> estas sim eu usei =)
<Celso> fora freebsd,netnsd e openbsd
<Celso> netbsd
<Celso> unix
<xispirito> o pessoal separa bsd de unix...
<xispirito> eu não consigo separar
<Celso> eu sempre separei
<xispirito> mas o unix virou o que virou peloas paths do pessoal do bsd
<xispirito> #pelos
<Celso> sim
<xispirito> por isso que eu fico meio...é um só
<Fisico> alguem aqui pode me ajudar a mudar o meu ip no kubuntu
<Fisico> ?
<thigh> meu, qnd eu fiz o cadastro do ubuntu eu coloquei no grupo(utilizador) o endereço: andrewd.com.br
<thigh> Agora qnd digito andrewd.com.br ele redireciona pro meu 'pc' local :(
<thigh> como eu mudo isso, já alterei o name + lá só tinha andrewd
<thigh> :(
<sl1nky> alguém sabe como faço pra ter o unaffiliated no meu host?
<Rubem> Em opçoẽs
<Rubem> do pdigin
<sl1nky> Pskol
<sl1nky> tu sabe?
<Pskol> çêy
<sl1nky> como faço?
<Pskol> o que
<sl1nky> alguém sabe como faço pra ter o unaffiliated no meu host?
<barna> slipky, o q é unaffiliated?
<lorenzo_> Boa noite
<barna> noite
<lorenzo_> Alguém já usou uma distribuição chamada ophcracker?
<tania> Turion II P560 2,50 GHz é bom ? Se compara a qual processador da Intel ?
<rogers_talon> tania: ele é um Dual-Core
<tania> Eu sei, mas ele se compara a qual processador da Intel ?
<Rubem> Pentium
<Rubem> dual
<Pskol> deve se igual um core 2 duo
<Pskol> pela metade do preço
<tania> Valeu.
<Pskol> tania, http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110825075127AAUEQhn
<Pskol> isso ai responde
<Pskol> eh comparado a dual core, mas...
<tania> Eu quero comprar um notebook novo e achei um com esse processador bem barato e me interessei pela placa de video, mas compensa por 1.199 reais ?
<udk> ae
<Ernandes> aff
<andretyn> Olá á todos o/
<Ernandes> hi
<andretyn> Ernandes, <o/
<Ernandes> falaa
<Ernandes> café?
<andretyn> Ernandes, não, obrigado... XD
<Ernandes> blz
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> sudo ss -n
<Ernandes> humm
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-18
<TeachMePlease> boa noite todos
<Ernandes> ta ai a dica, pra ver suas conexoes ativas, só executar no terminal sudo ss -n
<Ernandes> boa
<TeachMePlease> perdoem-me ,mas hoje fiquei do falecimento do Andre, ubunLUTO -  www.offline.com.DEUS. boa noite
<Ernandes> hummm
<Pskol> o cara foi descobrir q o andre morreu so hoje?
<Ernandes> ele tem net discada.. entao demora
<Ernandes> informaçao leva muito tempo pra chegarr
<Pskol> kkkk
<MaximumBR> fala aí galera
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, ?
<MaximumBR> só users du ubuntu?
<MaximumBR> ?
<Ernandes> noo
<Ernandes> q coisa!
<Ernandes> to bem sem ubuntu
<MaximumBR> parei com ele
<MaximumBR> o que me sugere?
<MaximumBR> mint?
<Ernandes> é bom
<Ernandes> ou debian
<peregrinator_six> vai logo de Debian!
<MaximumBR> usei o debian umas duas vezes
<MaximumBR> achei ele meio seco
<MaximumBR> mas é bom
<peregrinator_six> ele trabalhado fica SHOW!
<Ernandes> esse o problema, pra desk usa muito pacotes antigos, porem bem estável
<MaximumBR> entendo
<MaximumBR> alguma dica pra kde
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Ernandes> gentoo
<MaximumBR> ainda não usei
<MaximumBR> ele é bom?
<Ernandes> é meneiroo
<MaximumBR> baseado em debian?
<Ernandes> nao..
<MaximumBR> vou ver ele agora
<peregrinator_six> o melhor KDE que já vi foi o Opensuse, aliás o 12.1 DVD tá aqui prontinho pra eu sapecar ele no vbox! :D
<Ernandes> vai de kubuntu
<MaximumBR> 150 mb só?
<peregrinator_six> O.o
<MaximumBR> sério?
<Ernandes> que feio:  Nov 17 22:25:53 msi kernel: [ 2876.319490] FIREWALL: ssh: IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=121.10.140.215 DST=177.60.129.64 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=108 ID=39895 PROTO=TCP SPT=44767 DPT=22 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<MaximumBR> O que quer dizer?
<MaximumBR> ernandes?
<Rubem> Algum querendo acessa o serviço ssh da máquina dele
<Ernandes> que sacanagem 200.140.155.39
<Ernandes> de brasilia
<MaximumBR> ei
<MaximumBR> ta de sacanagem
<MaximumBR> kkkkkkk
<MaximumBR> goiania
<Ernandes> errei:
<Ernandes> ?
<MaximumBR> simm
<MaximumBR> kkkkkkkkk
<Ernandes> mas passou pertoo
<Ernandes> hehhe
<MaximumBR> 300 km
<MaximumBR> kkk
<MaximumBR> mas ta bom
<MaximumBR> to de ruindowns
<Ernandes> foi quasee..
<MaximumBR> ta facil tenta aí
<MaximumBR> desisti do ubuntu
<Ernandes> nem pensar.. meu ppp vai cair.. 3g ta ruemm hj
<MaximumBR> kkkkkkk
<Ernandes> preciso estudar..
<MaximumBR> tá ubuntu né?
<Ernandes> humm?
<MaximumBR> ta de ubuntu né?
<Ernandes> nao uso ubuntu
<Ernandes> debian este aqui
<MaximumBR> vou durmir
<MaximumBR> a galerinha aqui ta perigosa
<Ernandes> flww
<MaximumBR> ow
<MaximumBR> dá aulas não?
<MaximumBR> kkkkkkkkk
<Ernandes> nao.. so trabalho com server mesmoo
<MaximumBR> o que mais vc conseguiria descobrir de mim ?
<MaximumBR> se vc quisesse?
<Ernandes> hum?? sei la..
<MaximumBR> faz pentest?
<MaximumBR> vou facilitar pra vc
<MaximumBR> quero ver até onde esses caras daqui vão
<Ernandes> part
<Leonardo_SC_-> Boa Noite! Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse. Tenho o Ubuntu 10.11 e no Firefox dele não tem a aba ORGANIZAR FAVORITOS, pois gostaria de importar meu endereços de um arkivo HTML. Alguém poderia me ajudar???
<Katador> Leonardo_SC_-:  ta ae? ja acho como importar os favoritos?
<peregrinator_six> Leonardo_SC_-, se liga, o Katador quer lhe ajudar... :D
<annakamilla> olá
<Katador> ola
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<Katador> bom
<Katador> =]
<b0tluk> Pessoal ai que ta ligado nas novidades do Ubuntu....
<b0tluk> quem ja viu ae? http://nobrain.dk/
<b0tluk> legal ...
<annakamilla> olha meu video gente http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHU2BVBbnng&feature=feedu
<annakamilla> b0tluk:
<b0tluk> annakamilla, oi amoremio
<annakamilla> b0tluk: olha ai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHU2BVBbnng&feature=feedu
<b0tluk> VOU VER
<b0tluk> annakamilla, olha o meu ae http://nobrain.dk/
<b0tluk> annakamilla, eh vc no video?
<annakamilla> cai
<b0tluk> annakamilla, eh vc no video?
<Pskol> annakamilla, filé em
<annakamilla> hehehehe
<annakamilla> to muito gordinha
<b0tluk> annakamilla, vc é bonita... com todo respeito claro.. kkkk
<Pskol> ta no ponto
<b0tluk> O.o
<Pskol> com todo respeito tbm
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> to indo xau
<zanin> Pessoal, alguem me ajuda a pegar uma string de um comando?
<b0tluk> zanin, como assim?
<b0tluk> pegar o dir do comando?
<zanin> nao nao.. assim: quero ver se o apache está rodando.. uso o comando sudo service apache2 status
<zanin> na saida se ele nao estiver rodando, haverá a palavra NOT
<zanin> Apache2 is NOT running.
<b0tluk> hmm
<zanin> preciso montar um script para dar um echo se isso isso ocorrer
<zanin> nao sei se ficou muito confusa minha explicacao do problema
<zanin> b0tluk: sabe como fazer?
<b0tluk> zanin, nem...
<zanin> :( mas de boa.. vou ver aqui
<zanin> vlw :D
<rogers_talon> zanin: boa noite, não pode usar o awk ?
<zanin> boa noite rogers_talon
<zanin> a principio to fazendo assim: if [ "${Host_Status}" == "Apache2 is NOT running." ];
<rogers_talon> zanin: ex: service apache2 status | awk '{print $3}'
<zanin> Ver ver no google como usar o awk (nao manjo muito de bash :()
<zanin> Uai rapaiz.. acho q fica bao!!
<zanin> Deu certo aqui :D
<rogers_talon> zanin: rsss, blz brow.....
<zanin> Show mesmo!! Vlw!! Vou anotar esse comando e estudar mais ele, parece ser muito útil!!!
<rogers_talon> zanin: aproveita e de uma lida tb no grep, grep junto com awk faz maravilhas....rsssss
<zanin> Eu preciso estudar esses comandos.. eu sei o basico apenas.. Mas ja vi muito o uso do grep mesmo :D
<rogers_talon> zanin: um ex simples, para saber qual a placa de rede esta ativa.....
<rogers_talon> route -n | grep "UG" | awk '{print $8}'
<zanin> Eu to fazendo um projetinho com Arduino para mostrar em um display quando um serviço cair.. ai mostra no display por exemplo: Apache is down!
<zanin> ahuahauh legal essa da placa de rede!! :D
<rogers_talon> zanin: rsss, uso muito esses comandos nos meus scripts, depois que a gente pega o jeito, ai é uma maravilha....
<zanin> ainda estou muito cru nisso.. tenho q dar uma estudada mesmo! o bash é o que há né!
<rogers_talon> zanin: é vero......
<zanin> deu certo o projetinho :D  Vlw pessoal
<rogers_talon> zanin: disponha brow.....
<ygor> Ola boa noite...alguem sabe me dizer e explicar como instalar e emular uma impressora fiscal?
<rogers_talon> ygor:  boa noite, faz muito tempo que instalei uma não fiscal no server, se não me engano instalei ela como Raw e Queue.....
<ygor> rogers_talon: ah mas nao estou familiarizado com nada disso. o software que estou testando se chama Stoq. mas para abrir o ponto de vendas, preciso ter uma nao fiscal ou fiscal. na imagem .iso baseada no ubuntu do site do stoq vem um livecd com o stoq instalado já com um emulador de impressora fiscal, mas esta defeituoso o programa...entao estou nessa rua sem saida
<rogers_talon> ygor: hum....
<rogers_talon> ygor: no Stoq, para vc usar sem uma impressora fiscal configurada é somente escolhendo a opção "não" quando é perguntado se será utilizado em um comércio, caso contrario é obrigatório ter uma configurada
<rogers_talon> ygor: de uma olhada neste link, vê se lhe ajuda....
<rogers_talon> http://wiki.stoq.com.br/index.php/Ajuda:Conte%C3%BAdos#Gostaria_de_saber_se_tem_como_eu_abrir_o_m.C3.B3dulo_caixa_sem_ter_uma_impressora_fiscal_conectada_.21.21.3F.3F
<ygor> rogers_talon: nadaa..isso tudo eu ja li..li todo o wiki do stoq...
<rogers_talon> ygor: então sinto muito brow, não poderei lhe ajudar.....
<ygor> rogers_talon: oq acontece, é que no live-cd que a oproprio site do stoq , o stoq funciona com um emulador de nota fiscal..mas n sei instalar...
<ygor> será que vc vendo essa pagina pode me ajudar? http://wiki.stoq.com.br/index.php/Emuladores
<rogers_talon> ygor: estou nela....
<xGrind> emulador do q? ;x
<ygor> xGrind: emular uma impressora fiscal...
<rogers_talon> xGrind: pra rodar o stop
<rogers_talon> opś stoq
<xGrind> pensei q fosse emulador de jogos
<AndreNoel> q4
<AndreNoel> alguém aí usa o synergy ou quicksynergy?
<Celso> Bom dia
<cringous> Bom dia. Instalei um Ubuntu 11.10 64 bits e tudo funciona menos shell script via terminal. Nem como root. Ele sequer autocompleta após o ./
<cringous> Alguém consegue me dar uma luz ?
<cringous> Os arquivos estão corretamente com as permissões de execução. Mas sempre dá "permissão negada"
<rogers_talon> cringous: bom dia,...
<cringous> rogers_talon: bom dia
<rogers_talon> cringous: poderia ser mais específico para eu poder lhe auxiliar?
<cringous> Rogers, me deram a dica no forum em ingles para tentar executar o script com sh antes do arquivo e funcionou.
<liberie> cringous:
<liberie> chmod +x nomedoarquivo.sh
<cringous> Sim, os arquivos tem a permissão certa, e não executam nem como root usando ./arquivo.sh. Mas usando sh arquivo.sh funcionou.
<cringous> De qualquer maneira agradeço a atenção, abraço.
<liberie> nao
<liberie> nao tem permissao correta
<gabe`off> faltando cabecalho no arquivo dele
<gabe`off> do interpretador..
<bino> bom dia
<liberie> tambem pode ser gabe`off
<FernandoBasso> Já é a terceira vez essa semana que o calc (libreoffice) retorna erro e não abre mais as planinhas. Ele diz "erro geral de entrada e saída". Alguma ideia?
<FernandoBasso> Minha esposa tá quase louca aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Tentei abrir no libreoffice no arch linux e dá o mesmo erro.
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> What the fuck?
<fabio> aloha
<fabio> por favor para que  serve o comando nslookup ?
<fabio> gostaria de saber o nome da máquina que esta me rakeando tabela arp
<gabe`off> rakeando!
<fabio> sim
<fabio> tabela arp
<gabe`off> arp -a
<fabio> este mostras os ips
<fabio> ja vi os ips.
<fabio> mas quando digito nslookup ele me volta o servidor
<gabe`off> e vc gostaria de saber nome doq? dns ou netbios?
<fabio> da maquina
<fabio> do usuario
<gabe`off> por qual sistema?
<fabio> ubuntu
<gabe`off> netbios ou dns? :)
<fabio> qualquer um que me mostre o ome do individuoo
<fabio> ::)
<fabio> tem como?
<fabio> gsabe?
<fabio> gaba
<fabio> gabe
<fabio> rs
<Rudolf> ah, bons tempos de format c:z
<fabio> <gabe`off> ???
<Rudolf> fabio: se vc sabe o ip, soh vai saber o nome se 1) o "atacante" tiver com o netbios ativado ou 2) tiver indicacao no dns local para o ip (o que pode ser facilmente fraudado)
<Rudolf> fabio: nome te ajuda pouco, para nao dizer nada
<fabio> ele ta me voltando o servidor?
<fabio> eu n consigo ver o nome da máquina
<fabio> ?
<fabio> e se o atacante for o administrador da rede?
<fabio> como descubro?
<gabe`off> OHHEOAHOEHOHOE
<Rudolf> fabio: se for o administrador tire o cabo de rede e ore
<gabe`off> netbios vc pode usar o nmblookup
<gabe`off> nmblookup -A 192.168.1.1
<Rudolf> gabe`off: brincava com net send na faculdade
<Rudolf> gabe`off: altas tretas com isso aih
<Rudolf> dominio NT
<Rudolf> bons tempos
<gabe`off> net send *
<Rudolf> eh eh eh
<Rudolf> net send * GOSTOSAAA!!!
<Rudolf> no lab de informatica da biblioteca da usp
<Rudolf> soh risada
<Rudolf> via os mane acessando putaria
<Rudolf> net send  micro02 lave as maos antes de usar este teclado punheteiro
<Rudolf> nego saia correndo com a cabeca baixa
<Rudolf> de fininho
<Rudolf> pior
<Rudolf> andamos zuando com vnc
<Rudolf> nego soh nos bate papo de uol
<Rudolf> marcando encontro para dar a bunda
<gabe`off> OAEHOHAOEHAOE
<fabio> <Rudolf> net send + ip vc envia mensagem ao cara/
<gabe`off> oHOEAHOHOEHOHOEHOE
<gabe`off> fabio, como você sabe quem estão te "rakeando"?
<fabio> seguinte cara pegaram meu e-mail e entraram nele e no face ai comecei a desconfiar
<fabio> conclusao descobrir agora com este comando que o rudolkf me deu
<fabio> o nome do filho da pt
<fabio> e é o administrador
<Rudolf> fabio: qual comando?
<fabio> como possa sacanear ele.
<fabio> nmblookup
<fabio> ele ta rackeando minha tabela arp
<Rudolf> fabio: como sabe?
<Pandaw4N> Opa
<Pandaw4N> bom dia genteeeee
<Pandaw4N> \o/
<Rudolf> Pandaw4N: e ae
<fabio> eu dou arp -a e vem 5 ips
<gabe`off> ?????????????????
<Rudolf> fabio: isso eh normal fio
<Pandaw4N> 0.0
<Pandaw4N> gabe`off: ??????????/
<fabio> como normal
<gabe`off> no meu vem uns 70, fodeu.
<gabe`off> me invadiram.
<gabe`off> OHEAHOEAHOAEOHAEHOAEHOEAHOEAHO
<fabio> como normalç cara
<Pandaw4N> kkk
<Pandaw4N> aeuhauhuah
<MarconM> agora sim ...
<Rudolf> fabio: vc nao sabe o que eh broadcast, sabe?
<fabio> ARP Poisoning
<Rudolf> fabio: acalme-se, tome um ar
<fabio> ele ta usando esta tatica cara
<Rudolf> fabio: ISSO NAO TEM NADA A VER COM ARPOISONING
<gabe`off> hoeahoehoahoehoeahoaehoeahoe
<MarconM> auehaueheuaeheuahe
<fabio> ele simplesmente entrta no meu face e manda mensagens pra todos.
<Rudolf> fake detected
<gabe`off> oheahohoeehohoehehoae
<gabe`off> e oq arp tem a ver com entrar no seu facebook?
<gabe`off> desliga o facebook do trabalho
<gabe`off> vai trabalhar, porra.
<fabio> cara vc n ta entendendo,
<fabio> mas obrigado,
<gabe`off> oHOEAOHAHOE
<fabio> tem muito mais do que isso.
<Rudolf> sinistrow
<Rudolf> fabio: vou ser sincero
<gabe`off> é coisa de outro mundo!
<Rudolf> fabio: vc ta viajando profundamente na maionese e falando coisas sem nexo algum
<fabio> ok entao
<Rudolf> fabio: eh mais facil que vc tenha aberto um e-mail com "fishing" do que qualquer outra coisa
<gabe`off> gabriel@suporte:~$ arp -na | wc -l
<gabe`off> 30
<gabe`off> fodeu, tenho 30 ips na minha tabela arp
<gabe`off> me invadiram
<gabe`off> como faz?
<Rudolf> [root@probook /usr/portage/net-analyzer]$ arp -a |wc -l                                                                                                                                                                   14:31
<fabio> aqui memso no canal vcs me orientaram ao digitar o comando arp -a se vim mais de um ip estao me mapeando
<Rudolf> 198
<Rudolf> ah, num foi eu
<Rudolf> eh uma POSSIBILIDADE
<Rudolf> mas nao uma certeza
<Rudolf> nao eh um parametro
<fabio> e se vc n sabe saiu um artigo na revista admin redes e segurança
<fabio> sobre isto.
<Rudolf> nao leio muita revista
<gabe`off> vc sabe oq é camada 2 ou camada 3 fabio ?
<Rudolf> prefiro livros
<fabio> não
<gabe`off> então cara, estude a tabela OSI, o que é MAC e o que é IP
<gabe`off> e pq existe o ARP.
<Rudolf> e o que ela serve
<Rudolf> para que ela serve, melhor dizendo
<tyler-vortex> galere
<tyler-vortex> como faço pra add um usuário remoto aki na minha máquina? 0o
<Rudolf> fabio: se alguem dispara um broadcast, caso de um virus, pode ser que apareça na sua arp
<fabio> enta ta porque vem estes ips na minha máquina/
<Rudolf> fabio: mas nem por isso vai estar invadindo
<fabio> e na minha casa so aparece o meu ip
<gabe`off> pode ser ip de impressora de rede fabio
<fabio> é cara mas aqui ta rolando isso.
<gabe`off> pode ser ip do seu gateway
<Rudolf> fabio: fica complicado explicar sem vc ter nocoes basicas de rede
<fabio> n cara é o ip do cara aparece ate o nome dele.
<gabe`off> pode ser ip de alguem q vc pingou
<Rudolf> gateway, ap, celular
<Rudolf> fabio: como eu disse
<fabio> cara aqui so tem 3 funcionarios.
<Rudolf> fabio: pode ser que ele tenha um virus mandando pacote na rede
<Rudolf> fabio: nao necessariamente te invadindo
<fabio> ta pegando minhas senhas
<Rudolf> fabio: nao por arp
<fabio> por onde pode ser entao?
<Rudolf> fabio: um mail "fishing"
<fabio> e porque aparece o ip dele na minha tabela/
<Rudolf> fabio: EU EXPLIQUEI umas 5 vezes jah
<gabe`off> pq ele ta invadindo vc fabio
<Rudolf> fabio: nao explica mais
<gabe`off> sai no braço com ele mano
<gabe`off> nao deixa barato nao
<Rudolf> chega na voadora nas costas
<fabio> valeu meu caro vc deve ser um administrador de merda que também pega senha dos outros.
<fabio> vou meter a porrada nestre excroto.
<fabio> e vai ser hoje
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuheiuehiuh
<delet> >:D
<fabio> é isso.
<Rudolf> maldito ubuntoba
<fabio> tem que apanhar pra aprender.
<delet> o que te atormenta amigo fabio
<fabio> este merda ai
<fabio> sei que com o comando arp -a lista os ips da minha tabela arp.
<fabio> e sei também que o administrador pode me rakear a hora que ele quiser. pegar senhas etc..
<fabio> tgem um flda put aqui que esta fazendo isso
<fabio> comecei a investigar.
<delet> é rede local?
<gabe`off> prega o pé na cara dele fabio
<fabio> sim
<delet> caça esse porra meu
<delet> vai no pc de cada um
<fabio> mas se liga
<fabio> quando digito o comando arp -a
<fabio> vem cinco ips diferentes incluindo da minha máquina.
<gabe`off> vc ta se invadindo então cara.
<fabio> ele ta aqui na minha frente.
<gabe`off> fodeu.
<delet> então vc tem 4 suspeitas?
<fabio> exato
<fabio> digitei
<delet> finge que vai tomar água e tal
<delet> da uma zoiada na tela
<delet> de cada um
<fabio> mas n aparece nada na tela
<fabio> depois que ele vai la e ve minhas senhas entendeu.
<delet> ele pode cortar teu acesso tambem ne fabio
<delet> se liga
<fabio> ai digitei o comando nmblookup -A mais o ip do fdput
<fabio> veio o nome dele cara
<fabio> o que ele ta fazendo na minha tabela arp
<gabe`off> hackeando vc mano!
<delet> que cara otário
<fabio> e este <Rudolf> vem fala merda pra mim.
<delet> isso não é atitude de um colega nao fabio
<fabio> exato.
<delet> diz ai como posso te ajudar
<Rudolf> e a culpa eh minha ainda
<fabio> puxa saco da empresa vou encher ele de porrada.
<fabio> claro vc de vez ajudar vc ta me sacaneado carfa
<delet> nulla o ip dele da rede fabio se tu ja souber quem é
<fabio> sou desenvolvedor  e n de redes.
<delet> ou pega um estilete
<delet> e corta o cabo por tras
<delet> sem ngm ver
<fabio> como faço isso?
<fabio> eu preciso usar a net sem ele me rackear ja vi que é dificil isso
<fabio> tenho que me fazer de bobo,
<fabio> pergunta
<fabio> como posso nullar o ip dele e?
<fabio> tem algum meio de enviar uma mesagem ao otario?
<delet> vc tem acesso na maquina dele?
<gabe`off> com oq vc trabalhoa fabio ?
<delet> ele usa ubuntu tbm?
<fabio> ele ta usando windows
<fabio> mas acho que o servidor é linux
<gabe`off> deleta a pasta windows dele.
<delet> qual o ip dele?
<rogers_talon> fabio: instala o firestarter, de uma olhada no google como vc configura e fecha as conexões de entrada....se ele estiver lhe invadindo por ssh, remove o openssh-server
<delet> instala tcpdump
<gabe`off> instala o gimp
<fabio> <gabe`off> AI VC É ENGRAÇADINHO NÉ GIMP É O CARA.. SEU MERDA
<gabe`off> fabio, :(
<gabe`off> so quero ajudar
<gabe`off> sorry :(
<fabio> ajudar assim, vc tem é que sair do canal n tem o que fazer
<fabio> assunto aqui é serio.
<Chaintech> boas tardes ppl
<gabe`off> fabio, oaehhoaehoaehoae...
<gabe`off> ;(
<fabio> delet
<fabio> que tu fez cara derrubou ele?
<fabio> faz isso n caiu a rede aqui também
<gabe`off> fabio, ta na noia em
<gabe`off> HOEAHOE
<delet> gabe`off o sysadmin ta é rindo dele
<delet> sacaneando ele
<gabe`off> VIXI, SAI NO BRAÇO
<delet> isso não pode acontecer em um ambiente de trabalho
<delet> coisa de moleque isso fabio
<delet> fala pra ele que vc nao ta ai pra brincadeira fabio
<Rudolf> fabio: arp -d ip
<Rudolf> como root
<fabio> n sai
<fabio> valeu pessoal pela força
<gabe`off> obrigado pelas risadas.
<Rudolf> fabio: vida longa e prospera Johnny English
<Eronides> pessoal to tentando colocar um alerta sonoro quando recebo um e-mail no thunderbird, mas não tá funcionando
<Rudolf> Eronides: pq?
<Eronides> Rudolf, simplesmente o som não sai
<Rudolf> e soh o som do thunderbird?
<Eronides> Rudolf, e estou utilizando o mesmo arquivo de áudio que usava para fazer funcionar no ubuntu 10.10, estou usando o 11.10
<Eronides> Rudolf, sim
<Rudolf> Eronides: nem imagino entao
<Rudolf> vou testar aqui
<Eronides> Rudolf, blz
<AKQJ10> cara, sei que perdi o fio da meada mas.. quem tava sendo invadido aí mesmo?
<Rudolf> Eronides: no teste funcionou?
<Rudolf> AKQJ10: nao, ressucita isso nao. Pelo amor de deus
<Rudolf> Eronides: aqui funcionou
<Rudolf> Eronides: sabes que tem que ser arquivo .wav neh?
<AKQJ10> Rudolf, mas o cara tava precisando de ajuda, não? rss
<Eronides> Rudolf, sim
<Eronides> estou usando um arquivo .wav
<Rudolf> AKQJ10: nao, precisa ler mais antes de falar borracha
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu libero acesso externo a porta 22 (ssh)? ja tentei de tudo aqui ate regra de iptables coloquei no modem e nada
<rogers_talon> licensed: o ssh usa a porta 22 como padrão....de uma olhada em /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rogers_talon> licensed: vc gostaria de usar outra porta para o ssh? é isso?
<licensed> rogers_talon, eu sei q usa porta 22.. eu consigo acessar ele por 192.168.1.10
<licensed> rogers_talon, eu quero acessar pelo meu ip externo.. 172.259...
<Rudolf> licensed: cara, tem ISP que bloqueia portas baixas para inbound
<licensed> rogers_talon, quando eu tiver na rua
<Rudolf> licensed: esse eh o problema
<Rudolf> licensed: seu acesso eh pago?
<tyler-vortex> galera
<Rudolf> licensed: eu uso net, e utilizo portas mais altas que nao sao bloqueadas
<tyler-vortex> acesso vnc server and viewer
<tyler-vortex> ta recusando meu ip
<licensed> Rudolf, ah é? aqui eh gvt sera que é isso? pq eu nao to conseguindo acesso externo no postgresql tambem (que é minha verdadeira intencao) que usa porta 5432
<tyler-vortex> "/
<tyler-vortex> conexão refused "/
<rogers_talon> ou então mudar o padrão do ssh de 22 para 80
<licensed> deixa eu tentar uma coisa aqui, redirecionamento de portas. nao custa nada.. apesar que ja ta la no iptables
<licensed> ja volto
<tyler-vortex> mas a porta esta 5900
<tyler-vortex> eh padrao
<tyler-vortex> op
<tyler-vortex> ops
<tyler-vortex> conversa cruzada ;p
<licensed> tyler-vortex, sim sim estou com um problema parecido hehehe.. nao consigo acesso externo no ssh nem no postgresql
<licensed> ja volto
<Rudolf> licensed: use portas nao conhecidas
<Rudolf> licensed: porta conhecida eles bloqueiam
<gabezao> uma porta conhecida, bruxa do 71!
<Rudolf> licensed: geralmente
<Rudolf> eu te indico o tcptraceroute
<Rudolf> que te indica onde esta bloqueada determinada porta
<licensed> é, nao resolveu o port forwarding
<gabezao> da porrada.
<Rudolf> licensed: xinga no twitter
<Rudolf> licensed: cara, nao sei como eh sua rede
<licensed> Rudolf, tem um modem da gvt bridged. um router aprouter que disca pppoe
<licensed> Rudolf, e so
<Rudolf> fez a regra no router?
<licensed>  iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d ricardodantas.no-ip.org -p TCP --dport 22 -j DNAT \
<licensed>        --to-destination 192.168.1.11:22
<licensed>  iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.11 -p TCP --sport 22 -j SNAT \
<licensed>        --to-source ricardodantas.no-ip.org:22
<licensed> (perdoem o flood).. Rudolf, sim joguei direto no router..
<gabezao> não coloque fqdn nessas regras licensed
<Rudolf> tem que ser ip
<gabezao> tira -d e coloca -i interface
<gabezao> melhor.
<Rudolf> ou interface
<Rudolf> eh
<Rudolf> jah que a porra do ip varia
<licensed> Rudolf, serio? mas meu ip muda direto
<gabezao> então coloca interface
<gabezao> ;P
<licensed> gabezao, eu troco -d ricardodantas... pra -i eth0 é?
<gabezao> nao é ppp
<gabezao> vc nao disca?
<licensed> o router disca pro modem da gvt
<gabezao> a
<licensed> meu pc nao
<gabezao> então susse
<gabezao> :P
<Rudolf> internet -> ppp -> router -> eth0 -> eth0
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<gabezao> ??????????????
<gabezao> aeooheahoae
<gabezao> é assim q ta?
<licensed> Rudolf, +- isso so tem 1 eth0 (esqueci de falar a vm ta em bridge)
<licensed> so tenho 1 placa de rede
<gabezao> A VM?
<gabezao> é uma vm ainda
<gabezao> hummmmm
<licensed> sim eh numa vm o servidor kkkkkk
<Rudolf> o que eh VM?
<licensed> nao vou comprometer meu sistema gabezao.. vm = maquina virtual
<licensed> gabezao, sera que colocando NAT na vm é melhor? eu fiz uns testes com nat tambem
<gabezao> nao precisa criar regras de iptables então licensed
<gabezao> se o seu lnx nao é gw
<licensed> gabezao, eh mas eu tava sem ideia do que fazer
<licensed> gabezao, e eu faco o que entao? eu imaginei como o pacote tava sendo barrado no router.. eu colocando iptables no router vinha direito
<gabezao> sei la oq vc fez, mas se sua rede tem um router so pra precisa fazer portforwarind para o ip desejado.
<Rudolf> licensed: tem router tem webgui nao?
<licensed> Rudolf, tem.. por sinal, quando eu entrava em ricardodantas.no-ip.org ele entrava direto no modem mas agora nao entra mais
<Rudolf> aff
<licensed> nao eh problema de DDNS, pois se eu tento meu ip externo, tambem nao abre mais a interface do modem
<licensed> Rudolf, ate dmz eu ja ativei pra vm e nao funfa
<licensed> Rudolf, engracado.. um amigo meu de outra cidade conseguiu conectar normalmente
<licensed> Rudolf, ele entrou no ssh normal
<Rudolf> hueheiehiuehiuehiuehieuhieuheiuh
<Rudolf> e vc esta tentando acessar de onde?
<licensed> Rudolf, da mesma rede
<licensed> mas colocando o ip externo
<Rudolf> licensed: aff
<licensed> nao da mesmo?
<Rudolf> licensed: a culpa eh da porcaria do seu router ze boga que nao faz o vai e volta
<licensed> sera?
<Rudolf> licensed: fica tentando, vai que funciona
<Rudolf> licensed: pensa comigo ele sai da sua rede interna, chega no router e pergunta
<Rudolf> licensed: para onde eu vou?
<Rudolf> licensed: isso eh router limitado
<Rudolf> licensed: desencana
<licensed> mas ta tranquilo
<Rudolf> licensed: se seu amigo usa
<licensed> pelo menos de fora da
<Rudolf> licensed: jah era
<licensed> eh o que eu quero
<Rudolf> mas ve se fecha o acesso externo ao seu router
<licensed> valeu Rudolf de qualquer forma muito obrigado.. to a 2 dias quebrando a cabeca.. e a porcaria funcionando.. pelo menos resolvi
<licensed> Rudolf, como faz isso? nao sei hehe
<Rudolf> licensed: varia de router para router
<licensed> Rudolf, tu diz ao webgui do router?
<Rudolf> licensed: tem que ver no manual
<Rudolf> licensed: inclusive
<licensed> Rudolf, mas eu uso as vezes o acesso externo a ele
<Rudolf> licensed: fechar qualquer acesso externo que vc nao deseja
<licensed> as vezes to na rua e acesso a webgui do modem hehe
<Rudolf> ok, entao deixe
<Rudolf> e corra o risco
<Rudolf> se vale a pena
<licensed> a prioridade era esse servidor de banco.. pra o projeto da faculdade esse fim de semana
<Rudolf> proteja suas maquinas internas com senhas fortes
<licensed> sim sim
<licensed> valeu pelas dicas
<licensed> vou desligar o dmz pra testar aqui de novo
<licensed> depois eu volto
<ProgCibernox> Fala galera
<jxajroad> _boa noite_!
<jxajroad> alguém pode me informar se já arrumaram solucção pro emesene?
<jxajroad> to usando um aMSN que tá uma porcaria..tem que fazer gambiarra pra tudo...e nada nele funciona direto..nem cam...nem teclado..nada.
<ProgCibernox> OPA
<ProgCibernox> TA TODO MUNDO RECLAMANDO DO EMESENE
<udk> ProgCibernox: desliga o caps
<ProgCibernox> ops
<xispirito> boa noite
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite
<jxajroad> desligar o caps?
<jxajroad> aah ...ok...não é pra mim...:)
<xispirito> mas afinal, qual o problema do emesene que todo mundo fala?
<jxajroad> sim..o emesene já era..o problema é que o aMSN não funciona direito..tá um sofrimento usar ele aqui...:(
<xispirito> já era como?
<jxajroad> ah xispirito...ele tá um lixo..ele e o epifani...não conectam.
<xispirito> isso já aconteceu umas vinte vezes =)
<xispirito> a ms muda o protocolo e os clientes não conectam
<ProgCibernox> Eu tambem nao gosto do amsn ! porem o emesene esta com bugs
<jxajroad> epifany? sei lá..um desse aí.
<udk> heh
<jxajroad> olhem..eu até gosto do amsn..mas desde funcione direito!
<xispirito> o ruim do amsn é que é tcl...feio e pesado
<jxajroad> ele não aceita nada, pombas! teve um participante que me ensinou uma gambiarra aqui que eu consigo por os acentos....mas sinceramente...prefiro usar o teclado normamente.
<udk> jxajroad: se gastasse metade do tempo que gasta reclamando fazendo patches, e vcs tb ProgCibernox e xispirito, ele ja teria menos bugs
<xispirito> udk, não estou a reclamar =)
<xispirito> até porque não uso msn
<ProgCibernox> Bom eu nao estou a reclamar , somente estou dando minha opniao sobre tal programa
<udk> ProgCibernox: se gastasse metade do tempo que gasta dando opiniao escrevendo codigo... a frase continua verdadeira
<xispirito> ahehuuah
<xispirito> udk, você contribui com algum projeto?
<udk> xispirito: alguns
<jxajroad> oh udk..eu não sou desenvolvedor, cara! Quando eu consigo usar o console eu faço uma festa.
<ProgCibernox> Sou programador em python , sei como e complicado montar uma cadei de codigos para manter tal pograma,eu somente estava repondendo a pergunta do colega
<xispirito> é que eu tenho a sindrome do retrabalho
<jxajroad> só sei _quando muito_ usar os programas que consigo instar.
<xispirito> dai nunca tá bom o que eu faço
<udk> jxajroad: se nao sabe fazer melhor, nao fale mal :) e opensource, vc tem toda liberdade de achar algo melhor pra usar, e vc nem pagou nada por ele
<jxajroad> instalar
<jxajroad> não estou falando mal..estou constatando um fato.
<ProgCibernox> Bom na verdade nao sei porque vc esta se incomodando tanto
<jxajroad> aliás..se vc reparou eu disse que até gostava do aMSN...gostava mais que o emesene...
<jxajroad> ora..o maicrobosnia e ruindows também não pago quase...o camelô me vendo por 10 reais...e se eu comprar uns programas com ele ele até me dá um windows de graça.
<udk> se gastasse metade do tempo que gasta se justificando... :)
<xispirito> jxajroad, tá, mas dai é outro assunto =)
<ProgCibernox> e vc tambem se gastasse seu tempo ajudando a corrigir bugs ao inves de ficar lendo a conversa dos outros talvez nem estariamos reclamando tanto :P
<jxajroad> não vou dizer que desisto do linux..de jeito nenhum....muito pelo contrario...se xingo com o linux imagina quando eu xingava quando usava MS....a última vez que usei um MS _em casa_ foi em 2006
<xispirito> udk, conseguiu o tal trabalho que tu disse que era muito bom?
<udk> xispirito: oia no linkedin :)
<ProgCibernox> iiihh chega ... aff
<jxajroad> opa..alguem mais usa linkedin além de mim?
<jxajroad> quem quiser me add lá, por favor..fique a vontade.
<xispirito> ah eu não tenho cadastro..
<udk> xispirito: www.linkedin.com/in/evaldogardenali
<udk> xispirito: nao precisa de cadastro
<xispirito> uol?
<xispirito> heheh
<jxajroad> vou te add.
<udk> xispirito: nao, UOL e anterior
<xispirito> aaaa
<xispirito> massa =)
<jxajroad> meu diplona foi assinado pela julio de mesquita filho tb. :)
<xispirito> udk, me arranja uma boca ae =)
<udk> xispirito: so entrar no /jobs :)
<udk> xispirito: tem vagas no mundo todo
<xispirito> to brincando, eu quero ir para outros lados
<jxajroad> estou desempregado tb..se alguem souber de faxineiro, balconista ou coisa assim _pelo amor de Deus_ me avise!
<xispirito> eu atualmente sou formatador de SO pirata
<xispirito> ¬¬
<udk> heh
<ProgCibernox> cadastra no CATCHO
<ProgCibernox> hehe
<xispirito> as vezes pinta um Unix...é a alegria da semana
<udk> po, ontem vi o lula careca numa foto e nao sabia por que... ficar fora do BR eh foda
<xispirito> udk, é...ele tá de quimioterapia
<udk> xispirito: entao, fiquei sabendo ontem
<udk> xispirito: vim pro UK, daqui fui viajar pros USA, voltei fds passado
<jxajroad> a catcho é _roubadaaaa_...não façam isso! fujam da catcho!
<ProgCibernox> Verdade cara ?
<jxajroad> alias...aquilo devia chamar gatho.
<xispirito> udk, mas tu tá fixo em UK?
<ProgCibernox> hahahah gatho ...
<jxajroad> conheci o dono da gatho...o mr thomas case....e ela foi punida a pagar a gelre 12 milhões (?) de multa por _roubar_ curriculuns pra vender.
<xispirito> jxajroad, [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[melindroso o rapaz -)
<xispirito> orra
<xispirito> errei
<ProgCibernox> Curriculuns ?vender ? como assim ?
<jxajroad> vixe...é muita historia...quando eu ouvi o tal case uma vez ele parabenizou a gatho por ter um projeto para a america _latrina_....estaduniensezinho de m#rda
<jxajroad> iiih ProgCibernox...a historia é longa...a parada e feia e o processo louco.
<jxajroad> o webmaster deles tinha um programa chamado rouba.html
<jxajroad> ou rouba.htmp....algo assim.
<xispirito> um programa em html 0.0
<ProgCibernox> HTML?
<xispirito> esa é bom
<jxajroad> e roubava curriculuns de agencias que não cobravam nada pra poder vender na agencia dele.
<jxajroad> nao lembro a estensão mas se vc procurar no google vc acha.
<jxajroad> o cara é um larapio..gatuno..fdp....
<ProgCibernox> Caraca....
<xispirito> php
<udk> xispirito: sim
<udk> xispirito: moro aqui agora
<ProgCibernox> cara nao da pra confiar nesses sites de curriculum msm
<ProgCibernox> udk na google vcs usam muito python  ou e mentira oq eles falam
<udk> ProgCibernox: nao posso dizer nada sobre isso, desculpe :)
<ProgCibernox> ixi
<ProgCibernox> foi mal
<ProgCibernox> hehe
<udk> contrato de sigilo pesado
<jxajroad> se vcs querem um conselho _nunca paguem para se empregar_! isso non eksiste!
<ProgCibernox> caraca nao sabiA DISTO
<jxajroad> os curriculos já servem como cadastro pra atrair empregadores....fazer o coitado pagar já é exploração.
<jxajroad> fora as hunting consultings da vida..aí é 171
<jxajroad> se vcs forem no linkedin eu to tentando debater isso mas parece que o povão tem medo da mafia.
<xispirito> quer dizer que vender curriculos é um negócio...
<xispirito> huuuuum =)
<xispirito> bom saber
<jxajroad> ooooorra! e que negócio!
<jxajroad> se vc racioncinar bem ter um grande cadastro de curriculuns até que dá uma grana.
<udk> jxajroad: mas isso so pq vc nao assinou o linkedin job seeker premium :P
<jxajroad> aí eles vendem serviços para as empresas...
<ProgCibernox> udk eu so perguntei pq em sistemas de Webcrawler o python e preferencia naciona
<xispirito> tai uma coisa que eu nunca tinha pensado
<jxajroad> iiiiisso..o hiper super master blaster engana trouxa plus diamond.
<udk> ProgCibernox: entao, toda empresa grande tem contratos de sigilo com os funcionarios pra proteger seus segredos
<jxajroad> opa..esqueci o special gold
<ProgCibernox> Comcerteza...
<xispirito> premum
<xispirito> #premium
<jxajroad> nao sei..pode ser que o sistema do linkedin ainda seja diferente..nunca testei..estou sem grana.
<udk> ProgCibernox: basicamente, contou o que nao devia, ta na rua, com processo civel nas costas que vai te deixar pobre, e em alguns paises e algumas empresas, processo criminal tb :)
<udk> ProgCibernox: isso e padrao em qq empresa grande
<xispirito> udk, te processam se tu vazar informação?
<xispirito> lol
<udk> xispirito: qualquer empresa grande faz isso
<xispirito> aqueles caras que cagaram com o gmail estão pobres então?
<udk> eu nao to falando nada especifico dessa empresa
<udk> to falando o que as empresas fazem
<xispirito> sim eu sei, só perguntei de curioso
<udk> nao sei, nao sei de quem vc ta falando :)
<xispirito> huaehuauhe
<jxajroad> engraçado isso udk....meter processo em peão...mas vc não pode processar patrão caloteiro, né?
<xispirito> claro que pode
<xispirito> mas dai ganhar é outro papo
<jxajroad> ah sei..sei...bom..tem varias historias aí nesse rolo..principalmente no brasil...a OMT queria que os processos trabalhistas fossem julgados na justiça comum....
<jxajroad> mas quem disse que o projeto passou?
<jxajroad> o unico que votou a favor foi o propositor...um trouxa do PT.
<xispirito> normal, este tipo de coisa nunca passa
<jxajroad> a proposição dele até que era bem humana...o patrao devia _justificar_ porque tah mandando o coitado embora...
<udk> jxajroad: eu nao to no Brasil, so pra te avisar :)
<jxajroad> alcoolismo? incompetencia? o que? ai o governo se preparava pra cuidar do cara e evirar isso..mas naaaaao...
<udk> jxajroad: mas pode sim
<jxajroad> quem disse que o patrão vai dizer que mandou o cabra embora porque ele não deixou levar a mulher dele pro motel?
<udk> jxajroad: atraso de salario e uma das coisas que e mais levada a serio no brasil
<jxajroad> bem...sorte tua udk.
<xispirito> jxajroad, 0.0
<jxajroad> aqui a conversa é outra.
<xispirito> se o meu patrão faz isso ele amanheçe cinco palmos abaixo superficie crosta terrestre
<udk> jxajroad: vc falou de caloteiro, e isso e levado a serio no br sim
<xispirito> ops
<ProgCibernox> hehe
<udk> jxajroad: atraso de salario e sujeito a multas pesadas, e se vc for atras da rolo feio
<jxajroad> sei...se eu te mostrar minha ctps vc chora.
<jxajroad> oooopa..conta a do papagaio agora!
<jxajroad> essa foi boa!
<udk> jxajroad: vc usou a justica?
<ProgCibernox> jxajroad>vc trabalha em que ?
<jxajroad> vixe...nao vou detalhar o drama aqui....
<jxajroad> mas patrao esperto sai tranquilo.
<jxajroad> poucas foram as empresas que acionei com tranquilidade....aliás..nem deveria acionar...seria o caso de uma conversa tranquila e mais nada..mas o que?
<jxajroad> muitos se acham tão seguros da impunidade que não estão nem ai..ainda desafiam vc...vai procurar teus direitos.
<jxajroad> olha ProgCibernox...vai no meu linkedin que vc ve detalhes mas comecei a trabalhar em 1986 como axiliar tecnico em mecanica
<xispirito> tem situações que se deve acionar a justiça...outra deve-se dar um tiro na cara
<ProgCibernox> o <xispirito> foi bem extremo nessa
<ProgCibernox> hehehe
<jxajroad> o que????! vc disse tiro na cara?! :)kkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu não to brinando =)
<jxajroad> se vc soubesse o que vc me lembrou agora! :)kkkk caí da cadeira agora! :)kkkk
<xispirito> o que eu lembrei?
<ProgCibernox> hahhaha
<jxajroad> eu conheci um peão que foi um dos poucos que recebeu direitinho...mas disseram que o "canudo" dele era outro.
<fx22> boa noite pessoal
<jxajroad> um bandido de itaquaquecetuba...
<ProgCibernox> Boa noite ...
<jxajroad> nao precisou atirar, não..mas mostrou o berro pro picareta e preveniu:
<xispirito> boa noite
<jxajroad> severino! eu sei que vc fica dando chapeu  nos caras aqui..mas comigo nao tem disso, cara.....ou vc me paga direitinho ou isto aqui vai cantar na tua orelha!
<xispirito> jxajroad, pois é, tem gente que não entende outra lingua
<jxajroad> ou seja...15 dias depois...tudo di-rei-ti-nho..com um sorriso ainda.
<ProgCibernox> O clima aqui esta ficando meio tenso
<ProgCibernox> heheh.
<xispirito> hahha
<jxajroad> lamento xispirito..eu sei que nao é assim....quem vive pela espada morre pela espada.
<xispirito> eu não sou bandido nem ando por ai brigando se é o que está pensando
<xispirito> mas se meu patrão fala algo do tipo "sua mulher comigo no motel"
<xispirito> cara
<xispirito> leva chumbo
<bluu_> olá. podem me dar uma ajuda?
<ProgCibernox> q q isso
<jxajroad> tenso nada ProgCibernox...é dificil acontecer essas roubadas...a maioria das firmas te dá um pé nas nadegas mas pelo menos paga..o governo tá com marcação cerrada.
<jxajroad> bom..desculpem..desculpem incomodar com esse assunto.
<xispirito> bluu_, fale
<jxajroad> bom xis...tem processos por constrangimento..blablabla...aí o papo é outro.
<bluu_> http://i.imgur.com/hL1vH.png
<bluu_> eu removi o unity e meu gnome está assim
<ProgCibernox> concerteza, mais na verdade temos q buscar meios juridcos creio eu , pois pegar  na unha nao adianta a tendencia e so piorar , como a teoria da bola de neve q so crece
<bluu_> como faço pra reajustar esses itens aí?
<xispirito> o que exatamente você quer fazer bluu_ ?
<jxajroad> claro, progcibernox...não discordo de vc.
<bluu_> restaurar o gnome classic do mesmo jeito que ele era antes do unity
<jxajroad> mas que é divertido ver o cara se urinar de medo na frente de um cano isso é! :)kkkkk
<ProgCibernox> E claro q e meio lento, mais fazeer oque ..... o jeito e juntar uma grana ou pegar um emprestimo e abrir um negocio proprio
<bluu_> aí a data está no meio da barra superior, faltam alguns menus etc
<xispirito> cara...eu teria até vergonha de ir a justiça relatar um fato deste tipo
<bluu_> e na parte de baixo não tenho o botão de mostrar área de trabalho.
<ProgCibernox> hahahaha
<xispirito> bluu_, o gnome antigo já não é mais =)
<jxajroad> estou pensando nisso ProgCibernox..desde 1998
<bluu_> xispirito, então é assim mesmo?
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> é este ai, unity ou gnome-shell
<bluu_> :(
<bluu_> não tem nem com personalizar?
<ProgCibernox> E claro q ser patrao de si mesmo  em termos de responsabilidade e pior do que ser funcionario,porem vc nunca mais vai ter problemas trabalhistas..
<ProgCibernox> so com funcionarios
<xispirito> bluu_, acredito que por hora não tenha como
<jxajroad> veja bem, ProgCibernox...vc está se sacrificando mas verá resultados. não é vc se sacrificar pra morrer na praia...
<bluu_> tá certo. obrigado pela ajuda, xispirito. até mais
<jxajroad> negocio é um risco _calculado_.
<Celso> só processos trabalhistas
<xispirito> se você tem condições de abrir um negócio, vá em frente
<xispirito> bluu_, até
<jxajroad> não....se o patrão está dentro da lei não tem do que reclamar..a lei trabalhista aqui não é que nem a gestapo nazista.
<Celso> aqui no Brasil justiça do trabalho é na verdade justiça do empregado
<jxajroad> a última empresa que trabalhei faturava tranquilamente 900 a 1,2 milhões por mes.
<ProgCibernox> comcerteza , vc criando uma umpresa .. seja de consultoria ou em outras areas ,vc nao estar mais enriquecendo outars pessoas com seu esforço,porem a si mesmo .. dai vale o esforço mesmo
<jxajroad> um torneiro ganhava 5 mil
<jxajroad> vc acha que um ex drogado, alcoolatra que não teria futuro vai reclamar de uma vida dessas?
<jxajroad> Espere ai ProgCibernox..nem falei tanto enriquecer..mas pelo menos ter uma vida digna
<jxajroad> na acadeia onde fazia musculaçao conheci um contador...
<jxajroad> ele disse que no começo...era terno, gravata, pontualidade, vida espartana...
<jxajroad> mas depois que pegou confiança com o cliente.....e digo confiança positiva....
<jxajroad> ele ia de bermuda..e chinelo.
<jxajroad> é claro...que muitas vezes sabado a noite....ou domingo a tarde mas e dai? segundona podia acordar 10h...se quisesse.
<ProgCibernox> concerteza.mais eu digo em termos de horas extras,perder feriados e finais de semanas para poder manter uma empresa que nem visa tanto o lado do funcionario ,intaum e preferivel perder esse tempo em beneficio proprio msm
<jxajroad> eu trabalhei em vendas...e não achei ruim...o grande problema é que não vendi um parafuso.
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, com toda a certeza
<ProgCibernox> com uma empresa propria
<jxajroad> claro pombas...vc tem alguma dúvida?
<jxajroad> e olha que as empresas onde trabalhei na maioria nem enchia muito o saco com dedicação esclusiva.
<ProgCibernox> Cara eu ja trabalhei em vendas em uma enformatica.....cara isso e um terror pra min.. dai nao demoro cai pra suporte tecnico
<jxajroad> muitos empresarios eram conscientes....
<xispirito> eu já trabalhei com vendas...é um saco
<jxajroad> sim...dependendo do produto é triste..eu entendo.
<jxajroad> mas tem que ter labia...saber conversar..._seduzir_...não é coisa pra amadores.
<xispirito> você tem que atuar
<ProgCibernox> Atendimento ao publico e muito dificil a pessoa tem q ter um carisma e jogo de cintura extrmo
<xispirito> simples
<ProgCibernox> hhahah
<ProgCibernox> Concerteza
<jxajroad> eu conheci um vendedor de pastilhas de metal duro....ele tinha que ficar no pé dos clientes assim...não deixar eles levantarem a cabeça pra fazer uma encomenda...já chegar lá com o sorrizo dizendo...está aqui!
<ProgCibernox> ahahaha
<jxajroad> puuuts..eu lembro quando trabalhei em um supermercado...como era interessante....
<jxajroad> nunca peguei cliente chato..e se pegasse era chato na medida certa...estava no direito dele.
<xispirito> eu trabalhei vendendo hardware
<TeachMePlease> Aos dois amigos mpresarios, : E a empresa de petroleo e os dois bancos que vcs são socios, como anda, os administradores tem mostrado os lucros, ? que eu também sou socio, e to meio desinformado dos nossos lucros
<xispirito> eu vendia sis por ouro =)
<xispirito> mas tem que ter paciencia
<xispirito> coisa que me falta atualmente
<jxajroad> hoje o dono desse supermercado está com o rabo cheio de dinheiro...no meu tempo tinhamos que comer marmita....ficar até 20...21h..hoje...o mercado tem 3 turnos..nada de pressão..e os funcionarios tem conforto pra trabalhar.
<ProgCibernox> Cara negocio em sociedade e maior fria q ja vi
<xispirito> você montou o que eu sociedade?
<xispirito> ProgCibernox,
<jxajroad> sim, ProgCibernox...eu trabalhei na Alstom com um orangotango....sei do que vc está falando...não atropelo ele com meu carro porque é contra a lei.
<jxajroad> mas tudo bem...ele foi um cara honesto..paciencia.
<ProgCibernox> conheco muitos empresarios.... e muitas empresas ja faliram po isso
<ProgCibernox> hahahah
<xispirito> eu já montei negócio em sociedade...
<xispirito> e justamente, faliu =)
<TeachMePlease> kkkkkkk que patroes desinteressados, por isso que os funcionários deitam e rola, enquanto os patroes as vezes tem qua catar papalão pra sobreciver
<jxajroad> sim....ter sócio é um risco...mas nem todas as sociedades terminam mal..é só o cara saber respeitar.
<jxajroad> se não dá nao dá..seja claro e não roube.
<xispirito> jxajroad, problema é que cada um tem um foco diferente
<xispirito> quer ir para um lado...
<jxajroad> sim claro xispirito..mas tem que ter harmonia.
<jxajroad> vc já viu uma orquestra? negocio é mais ou menos a mesma lógica.
<xispirito> tem gente que meditou trinta anos para achar a harmonia
<ProgCibernox> cara ate com familiar ja e dificil , imagina com um colega ou um desconhecido..... o coraçao de uma empresa e a administraçao alicerçada em base de confiança... ai quando o cara percebe , ta saido mais grana do que entrando no caixa
<xispirito> e não achou
<jxajroad> sim..vc falou a palavra chave..._confiança_....se ela acabou é melhor cada um pro seu lado.
<xispirito> uma coisa que me irritava é nego se escorando
<jxajroad> veja xispirito..se a coisa fosse tao feia como vc pinta o brasil nao existiria.
<xispirito> quer dizer, um se mata de trabalhar e o outro só de fpérias
<ProgCibernox> hahahha
<xispirito> jxajroad, existe...mas é um milagre =)
<xispirito> realmente, incrível
<jxajroad> no tempo da alstom o que eu reclamava era que meu socio não levava a firma a serio...eramos simples empregados com cnpj..mais nada.
<jxajroad> até aí eu entendia ele..mas ele queria terminar a faculdade e ganhar o pão com salario e sem responsabilidade.
<jxajroad> oh xispirito...não seja pessimista
<jxajroad> a firma onde trabalhei era de socios...dois engenheiros....e as sociedades anonimas? já pensou?
<jxajroad> eu lembro de um grupo de rapazes em 1997 mais ou menos que se juntou mas não deu certo...encerraaram a socieadade de boa..e cada um foi procurar a sua vida.
<ProgCibernox> Sociedade anonima ja e o cumulo do absurdo
<ProgCibernox> hehhahahaa
<jxajroad> a WV, GM, Ford, Fiat, Citroen, etc que o digam, né ProgCibernox?
<ProgCibernox> ahahahahha
<jxajroad> porque vc acha absurdo?
<jxajroad> não citei mais porque a lista de SA é grande.
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-19
<ProgCibernox> Cara concerteza q em empresas grandes isso funciona ate porque ha imensos departamentos de consultoria administrativa , mais empresas pequenas ... isso e loucura
<jxajroad> pra vc ver!
<ProgCibernox> consultoria .. errei a expressa
<jxajroad> se o Gatho levasse o negocio dele com menos pilantragem ele seria medio e viveria..mas pra que...o Brasil tem tanta brecha..
<jxajroad> mas quando a coisa expante tem que departamentalizar..não tem jeito.
<jxajroad> fora a loucura tecnologica...o donos da empresa onde trabalhei morriam de medo de avanços tecnologicos.
<jxajroad> o problema é que eles se sentiam velhos...e sentiam  que a coisa avançava rapido de mais...
<ProgCibernox> Bom... o bom empreendedor ao meu ver primeiro visa a criação do negocio depois estabilização ,expansão e dai o retorno de lucros em maior escala... mais aqui no brasil muitas empresas acvabam falindo por precipitação
<xispirito> rapaz, imagina, você monta um datacenter todo...sistemas entrlaçados, bd's, redes complexas com topologias alienigenas...amanhã tem que atualizar =)
<xispirito> eles se cagam de medo
<jxajroad> pois é...vcs falam na vossa área..eu falo da minha.
<jxajroad> ninguem quer colocar um SO novo só porque um cara quer ficar mais rico.
<jxajroad> já vi empresas usarem dos enquanto já tinha W XP.
<xispirito> dai é o fim
<jxajroad> fora as máquinas CNC
<xispirito> tem tanta coisa que pode ser usada...e os caras com dos
<xispirito> ahaehuaehh
<xispirito> win95
<jxajroad> a empresa onde eu trabalhava nem pensava em uma CNC e o dono era o maior inimigo delas..
<jxajroad> o que vcs pensam...o Bradescão ainda tá no XP.
<ProgCibernox> Cara mais isso e pq o DONO do negocio gosta de poder ter conhecimento total sobre todas as areas da empresas(e te bom mesmo).e dai gera esse medo de avanço de globalização tecnologica na empresa pois sem saber o que esta sendo emplantado ele perde tal controle sobre a situação
<Pskol> bradesco detected
<xispirito> eu sei de uma empresa que usa win3.11 em algumas estações
<Pskol> bradescao q so aceita IE
<xispirito> bradesco é só com IE?
<xispirito> lol
<Pskol> sim
<ProgCibernox> ahahaha
<xispirito> isso é o cumulo do amadorismo
<Pskol> eh o fim
<Pskol> firefox e chrome nao entram nem a pau
<Pskol> da uma msg dizendo pra usar o IE
<Pskol> isso no corporativo
<xispirito> huahuaeahuaeuh
<Pskol> imagina cliente comum
<xispirito> cara, por favor, isso não pode aconteçer
<xispirito> não numa empresa nivel de bradesco
<ProgCibernox> caraca...
<ProgCibernox> Era para ser equipamentos TOP
<xispirito> se eu quiser usar meu telefone, do meu Unix...fico na rua 0.0
<ProgCibernox> hahahah
<xispirito> standards? naaah
<xispirito> pra que
<jxajroad> pois é...uma vez li uma briga de um aludo que apresentou um trabalho em linux...e a prof nao aceitou...era o Mackenzie.
<Pskol> o banco do brasil eu acesso ate do meu microondas
<xispirito> jxajroad, porque não aceitou?
<ProgCibernox> Poxa mais comparar uma empresa particular com uma federal.... e brincadeira
<ProgCibernox> é Brincadeira
<xispirito> cara, acho que o bradesco poderia pagar uns programadores para escrever coisas que estejam dentro dos padrões
<xispirito> pelamor
<Pskol> bradeco ja eh bem grandinha
<xispirito> explorer é alienigena
<Pskol> ate o banco rural tem poowww
<Pskol> hauhauha
<ProgCibernox> <xispirito> mais como dizem os americanos TIME IS MONEY
<Pskol> bano ai menores
<Pskol> banco
<xispirito> ProgCibernox, isso se faz ligeirinho =)
<ProgCibernox> verdade hahaha
<jxajroad> mas ter pra que? não tá dando dinheiro assim mesmo?...lógica empresarial é assim...o maximo com o mínimo.
<Pskol> jxajroad, eh.. mas poderia dar mais.. neee
<Pskol> e deixar os clientes mais satisfeitos
<jxajroad> bem....se vcs souberem de um concerto pro emesene ou remendo pro aMSN me avisem...vou aguentando esta merda do jeito que tá.
<xispirito> sim, mas atualmente, as pessoas querem mobilidade...quer dizer, não tem ie no meu telemóvel, e não tem ie nos meus Unices
<jxajroad> O Pskol......kkkkkk
<jxajroad> cliente....bem...
<jxajroad> o negocio é dinheiro no bolso...o cliente que se exploda!
<ProgCibernox> haha
<Pskol> jxajroad, se for for dono de uma loja me avise que eu passo bem longe
<Pskol> hauhauhauh
<jxajroad> a unica maneira de mudar isso é deixar o ching ling entrar com tudo numa concorrencia animal..aí vc vê os caras se mexendo.
<Pskol> por isso q o google vai dominar o mundo
<jxajroad> nãããão..não que eu pense assim...pelo amor de Deus.
<xispirito> você seguir os padrões mundiais nos seus serviços online mostra competencia, que você não é amador e que se preocupa com o cliente
<xispirito> passa mais confiança
<jxajroad> vc acha que eu não montei negocio porque? quero uma coisa direita...nao vou meter meus pés pelas mãos assim.
<jxajroad> a firma que eu citei acima chamava Mundotec..me disseram pra procurar a justiça..vcs devem estar brindando...eu vi o dono dela dizendo prum oficial de justiça que não conhecia nenhum severino....
<ProgCibernox> CHING LING O.O lol agora vc fo extremo
<jxajroad> ...e que não conhecia nenhuma mudotec...isso _com ele sendo o dito cujo e a mundotec era dele_..:o
<xispirito> jxajroad, ahuuhaeuhae
<jxajroad> pois é..com o Ching Ling no pé o brasileiro se mexe..daqui a pouco teremos que chamar até os chineses pra aumentar a populaçao porque nem pra isso o brasileiro serve.
<Pskol> sera q vai vim um banco chines pra ca
<Pskol> pro bradesco se tocar
<Pskol> kkkkkkkk
<ProgCibernox> Cara vc esta realmente revoltado com o pais
<ProgCibernox> hehehe
<xispirito> por mim invadiriamos a camara de deputados, hoje =)
<ProgCibernox> Cara to imaginando um banco CHING LING AKI (cai da cadeira de rir
<Pskol> quem sabe uns politicos chineses
<Pskol> pq os daki sao tudo filho da puta
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jxajroad> o shbc é chines.
<ProgCibernox> hahahahahahahahhaha
<Pskol> hsbc??
<Pskol> aonde v viu isso
<xispirito> banco ping ping
<jxajroad> isso..hsbc
<jxajroad> hong kong shangai bank company
<jxajroad> é anglo chinesa
<ProgCibernox> hong kong shangai bank company
<ProgCibernox> hehehe essa foi boa
<jxajroad> banco ping pong....:)kkkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<Pskol> huehueh
<Pskol> fugiro nakombi
<jxajroad> é esse o nome...por isso é HSBC
<ProgCibernox> os cara trabalhando em rigime de 12 horas por dia como na china , sem direito a folga e participação de lucro e meio salario minimo
<Pskol> ProgCibernox, mas nao eh 100 chines
<jxajroad> o fujiro nakombi é japones...kkkk
<ProgCibernox> caraca
<jxajroad> era irmão do Sataro Banko....e do Batero Nomuro.
<Pskol> kkk
<jxajroad> aí veio o Kabaro Nakan
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<jxajroad> Nakana
<xispirito> huahuaehu
<ProgCibernox> CARA o assunto hj randeu nois fomos a varios temas em menos de 10 min
<jxajroad> puts...deixem eu ir embora...se alguem souber de algo bom me avisem..pelo amor de Deus..nao aguento mais o aMSN desse jeito...:(
<jxajroad> abraços a todos.
<Pskol> jxajroad, pidgim
<xispirito> falo jxajroad
<ProgCibernox> ok cara falou
<jxajroad> pois é....uma hora sai alguma coisa lucrativa...
<jxajroad> sim..uso o pidgin..ainda....
<jxajroad> falou.
<ProgCibernox> hahah
<Pskol> tem gente q nao gosta do pidgim pq ele eh feio
<ProgCibernox> Cara porque o brasil cobra tanto imposto e nada melhora
<Pskol> tudo metrosexual
<ProgCibernox> e dificil
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xispirito> cara, 50% do montante
<xispirito> em imposto 0.0
<ProgCibernox> cara e o pais que mais cobra imposto na america latina
<xispirito> e não tem nada
<ProgCibernox> icms,ipva,iptu,inss............... e por ai vai
<xispirito> não fornecem um ovo
<ProgCibernox> isso q acho incrivel.. e ainda se gaba por por ter um sistema unico de saude o sus
<Pskol> eh por isso q cada vez mais os protesteos crescem
<Pskol> protestos
<Pskol> pelo mundo inteiro
<xispirito> tem sistema de saúde?
<xispirito> aehuuhaehauuh
<ProgCibernox> hahaha
<Pskol> um hora essa porra toda vai cair
<Pskol> nao sei quando mais vai
<xispirito> se tu não pagar, morre, o máximo que fazem é te juntar do chão...porque depois começa a feder
<ProgCibernox> cara eu vi aquelas tragedias em santa catarina e em outros lugares... o pessoal fazendo campanha para ajudar aqulas pessoas,e o estado acabo dando as costas e emprestando dinheiro ára os outros paises,pois nao sei se vcs sabem mais o brasil ja quitou a divida externa e ainda emprestou dinheiro
<ProgCibernox> e dificil
<xispirito> quem disse que quitou a divida externa?
<xispirito> não
<ProgCibernox> ja sim
<xispirito> quitou os juros lol
<xispirito> huaahuaehuaeuh
<ProgCibernox> hahaaha
<xispirito> é sério
<xispirito> a divida esta lá ainda
<xispirito> só pagaram os juros
<ProgCibernox> cara mais intaum a noticia q vi estava errada
<xispirito> sim, eles divulgaram isso que eu vi
<xispirito> depois desmentiram
<Pskol> tem q ir pro inferno esses deputado tudo
<Pskol> politico ladrao
<ProgCibernox> ha suposicoes q o governo deixou interrar lixo toxicos nas proximidades litoraneas em troca de dinheiro
<ProgCibernox> nao sei se e verdade
<xispirito> dessa eu não sei
<ProgCibernox> Bom sao suposiçoes nao sei se sao verdade mais e oque as pessoas andam dizendo, pois o pais conseguiu muita grana em pouco tempo
<ProgCibernox> Vai saber neh
<xispirito> eu não duvido
<xispirito> são tudo retardado
<ProgCibernox> ou melhor.... vai intender....
 * Maninho shutdown
<ProgCibernox> Bom pessoal vou nessa , tenho que programar uns scripts em python aqui.
<ProgCibernox> Falou pessoal ,Boa noite
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu instalo o jdk da sun/oracle?
<Pskol> sun-java6-jdk
<Pskol> ?
<Monarquista> licensed: sim, eu sei. :)
<Monarquista> pera ai...
<Okd3k> make[1]: ** [cryptlib.o] Erro 1
<Okd3k> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/root/openssh-4.7p1/openssl-0.9.7k/crypto'
<Okd3k> make: ** [sub_all] Erro 1
<Okd3k> alguem sabe oq pd ser isso?
<megalinux> Boa Noite, acabei de comprar um ubunto com porem não consigo me conectar a internet pelo firefox, sou usuario de win e não estou acostumado com ubunto.
<rogers_talon> megalinux: boa noite, qual tipo de conexão p/internet vai usar?
<PandaW4N> \o
<PandaW4N> Boa noite galera
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> noite. :0
<Monarquista> :)
 * PandaW4N cutuca geowanycom uma vara grande de pescar
 * PandaW4N he ripa na xhulipa
<PandaW4N> 0.0
<Monarquista> quando...?!
<PandaW4N> 0.0
<EdvaldoSCruz> bom dia pessoal
<EdvaldoSCruz> não estou conseguindo ouvir a rádio no firefox. alguém sabe me dizer como fazer para ouvir nele ?
<Celso> bom dia
<PandaWan_> Bom dia
<paulus> boa tarde
<xispirito> alguém saberia indicar alguma boa referencia para uml?
<Ernandes> humm
<udk> ae
<Ernandes> nossa
<marcelomauro> .
<Ernandes> que devagar
<Ernandes> precisa de um emerge isso aqui
<xispirito> udk, você usa uml para alguma coisa?
<xispirito> tá bom então, me ignorem =(
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> break
<udk> xispirito: nao
<xispirito> udk, beleza
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> alguem aqui ja usou gentoo?
<Maninho> nogentoo
<Ernandes> aff
<Maninho> eir, search Ubuntu-Girls
 * Maninho =P
<Ernandes> puff
<ProgCibernox> PESSOAL QUEM AI ESTIVER COM PROBLEMA NO EMESENE , EU DESCOBRI A SOLUÇAO
<xGrind> qual soluçao?
<ProgCibernox> BOM e um pequeno tutotoriail
<omelete> qual problema?
<omelete> parei de usa-lo pq digitava e saia 2x
<ProgCibernox> bom ele nao estava conectando ai nas minhas pesquisadas na net descobri a soluçao
<xGrind> a solução mais simples e' atualizar o emesene :D
<ProgCibernox> na verdade nao
<ProgCibernox> tem q alterar o caminho de conexao
<xGrind> pra que alterar/editar alguma coisa, se o programa foi atualizado e corrigido?
<xGrind> "The release is a bit earlier than planned, because of some problems with the msn protocol. All problems related to this should be fixed in this new release."
<ProgCibernox> nao ... o meu e atualizado e nao estava conectando
<xGrind> qual versao?
<ProgCibernox> .11.4+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (emesene)
<ProgCibernox> 2.11.4
<xGrind> versao mais atual, lançada em 12/11 : 2.11.11
<ProgCibernox> poxa e olha q eu instalei da central de programas ubuntu
<xGrind> uhum. igual firefox, nos repositorios do ubuntu ainda é o 7.0.1
<xGrind> ja estamos no 8
<xGrind> nem sempre são os mais atualizados nos que ficam nos repositorios
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; olhae http://blog.emesene.org/
<ProgCibernox> hahahh tentei ajudar a galera e cheguei tarde demais
<picolo> Boa noite
<ProgCibernox> hahahah
<ProgCibernox> boa noite
<ProgCibernox> Vo olhar pode deixar
<xGrind> kk
<picolo> Ta, me diz entao, como eu monto uma particao ntfs sempre quando inicar o ubuntu?
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; de boa :D
<xGrind> picolo nao entendi
<xGrind> Geowany; eae man
<ProgCibernox> formata o micro e formata em ntfs
<picolo> Sempre quando inicio o Ubuntu, eu tenho que cliar na particao secundaria paramontar ela e os aplicativos acessarem as informacoes nela
<picolo> Tem como montar ela ao inicar ja
<picolo> iniciar
<xGrind> picolo; vc usa dual-boot ne?
<ProgCibernox> explique com mais detalhes
<picolo> xGrind, exato
<picolo> Windows para o games rsss
<picolo> So tambem
<ProgCibernox> hahahah
<ProgCibernox> cara pq vc nao usa o wine
<picolo> Para games?
<picolo> Nossa, nem vira
<xGrind> picolo eu entendi oq vc quis dizer.  no xubuntu ja monta automaticamente tb, vi que no mageia com xfce, tenho q montar usando gigolo
<ProgCibernox> isso e verdade
<xGrind> wine nao presta nem com programas leves como mIRC, imagina com jogos
<xGrind> picolo; vc usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<picolo> Jogos nao vai
<picolo> 11.10
<tiagoscd> picolo, tem que editar o arquivo /etc/fstab. no final do arquivo, adicione a linha "/dev/sdXY /media/Windows ntfs defaults 0 0"
<tiagoscd> depois, no terminal: sudo mkdir /media/Windows
<picolo> Hum deixa eu ver
<tiagoscd> sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/Windows
<picolo> mkdir? mas eu nao quero criar
<tiagoscd> substituindo o XY pela letra do disco e número da partição
<tiagoscd> ele vai montar a partição sempre dentro de /media/Windows, por isso cria a pasta
<ProgCibernox> Interessante solução thiago
<xGrind> eu não posso ajudar muito com ubuntu pq uso xfce. dae nao sei como está o unity ;/
<delet> picolo deixa de ser burro porra
<tiagoscd> depois disso, basta digitar "sudo mount -a" ou reiniciar o computador, daí a partição já inicializa montada
<picolo> Hum
<ProgCibernox> Problema FIXED
<ProgCibernox> ixi cara mesene  pra debia so 2.11.9
<xGrind> debian é bom pelo estabilidade, mas o ruim é que os programas sao mais antigos
<ProgCibernox> e verdade cara
<delet> xGrind é ruim pra quem não sabe usar apenas
<xGrind> delet tem ppa?
<delet> sim
<xGrind> entao menos mal ;D
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; da uma procurada ae
<ProgCibernox> Cara tem uma sequecia de classes em um script que estou programando em python q esta fazendo meus cabelos cairem... kkk
<xGrind> kk. pq?
<ProgCibernox> esta muito extenso
<ProgCibernox> expecialmente um bloco edentado com um laço while... que esta sobrecarregando o script
<ProgCibernox> e dificil
<ProgCibernox> Mesene atualizado heheh
<ProgCibernox> hahha so essa que fatava... minha lista de contato sumiu
<xGrind> hauhauha
<xGrind> bom do pidgin q foi colocado um recurso nele que ja baixa os novos certificados. dae msm q mudem, ele atualiza e fica normal
<ProgCibernox> xgrind saca de programação ?
<xGrind> ProgCibernox; nao ;/
<ProgCibernox> xGrind e muito legal programação
<piero> olá! Qual seria o ppa mais confiável para instalar o java6 ou java7 da sun?
<ProgCibernox> Canal em silencio....
<Ernandes> poo
<Ernandes> whoo
<ProgCibernox> whoo
#ubuntu-br 2011-11-20
 * Maninho @phiz
<ProgCibernox> Quem aqui esta usando o ubuntu 11.10
<ProgCibernox> ?
<Maninho> ubuntu server 11.10
<Maninho> não gostei, existe muitas propaganda hehehehe
<Maninho> Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-12-generic i686) ; * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/ ; Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/
<ProgCibernox> gostaria de saber ele esta bom mesmo?corrigiram algum bug ?
<Maninho> esta rodando de boas
<Maninho> já faz 65horas
<ProgCibernox> a atualização e imensa
<ProgCibernox> 750 mb
<Maninho> aque de boas
<ProgCibernox> legal
<Maninho> deve ser por causa de teu ambiente grafico
<ProgCibernox> o unix passou por enormes mudanças,segundo oque o pessoal fala
<Maninho> unix tah bacana
<ProgCibernox> vo atualizar o meu ubuntuqdo tiver tempo
<Maninho> hehehehe sempre deixo no cron pra atualizar sozinho
<ProgCibernox> hehehehe
<Maninho> Busy - Tradução
<Maninho> hehehe ae quem vai ir no navio carnival imagination? 2 dez 2011
<Maninho> ops!!!
<Ernandes> : set good jobs
<Ernandes> q merda
<Maninho> q zica
<udk> Maninho: wtf? navio? carnival? dezembro? irc? ubuntu?
<Maninho> = canal fail
<udk> heh
<Maninho> =P
<udk> Maninho: dezembro aqui e pra ficar com camiseta, sweater, agasalho de down e outro de goretex por cima
<udk> Maninho: hehehe
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> aque tah um calor danado
<udk> dezembro tem gelo no chao :P
<Maninho> 0.o
<Maninho> bom pra beber
<udk> http://goo.gl/8x69P
<udk> fica assim
<Maninho> hahahaha file
<udk> e eu to alugando um apto de frente pra uma doca de barcos de passeio, vai ser frio bagarai :) me mudo 15 de dezembro
<Maninho> rsrsrsrsrs
<Maninho> cara ae vai ventar muito
<udk> eh eh
<Maninho> xo ver o que o estagiario reclama
<udk> estagiario?
<Ricardo> oi
<udk> tu tu tu tu tu
<Ricardo> alguém do brasil aí?
<udk> que legal, o cara pergunta e vaza
<Ricardo> oi Joaquim, beleza?
<Joaquim> Olá Ricardo, tudo blz
<Joaquim> e contigo?
<Ricardo> beleza tb
<Ricardo> me fale uma coisa
<Ricardo> se vc souber... qual as placas de vídeo têm + suporte pra ubuntu?
<Joaquim> rapz
<Joaquim> assim de drive livre, eu acho as placas da intel
<Joaquim> mas pra rodar gráfica mais pesado
<udk> ele saiu
<Joaquim> nvidia e ati. Tem desempenho melhor
<Joaquim> eu acho a nvidia um pouquinho melhor, por conta da estabilidade do drive
<udk> ele saiu!
<udk> bom, vou la andar pelo hyde park e depois encontrar um amigo. a noite eu apareco aqui
<xxnsbg> Alguem instalou no Ubuntu o Jimbo (Meu bolso em dia) controle de finanças?
<xxnsbg> Alguem me indica um controle financeiro para o Ubuntu?
<Lobshome> Estou usando o emesene no Ubuntu, funcionava normal agora ele não conecta. Fica passando a barra como se tivesse tentando conectar mas nunca dá erro nem conecta. Algúem sabe o que pode ser?
<rogers_talon> Lobshome: faz a atualização para nova versão, ja foi corrigido.....
<Lobshome> do emesene?
<rogers_talon> sim
<Lobshome> É por apt- update?
<rogers_talon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lobshome> Efetuei o procedimento
<Lobshome> parece que não resolveu
<Lobshome> Opa, agora foi.
<Lobshome> Valeu..
<H3ruS> rogers_talon,
<H3ruS> 0.0
<rogers_talon> H3ruS: oi
<H3ruS> rogers_talon, o ubuntu vai ser i686 neh
<H3ruS> tambem
<rogers_talon> H3ruS: a partir da versão 12.04 a canonical vai recomendar a instalação do 64 bits como padrão....
<H3ruS> rogers_talon, entendi
<H3ruS> talvez eu use para testar
<H3ruS> o openbsd ta no netbook
<H3ruS> eu tiro ele daqui
<rogers_talon> H3ruS: eu ja uso a 64bits desde o 10.04, ate agora não tive problemas....
<H3ruS> rogers_talon, eu nao gostei do unity
<Monarquista> rogers_talon: o que a Canonical© recomenda agora já uso a quase 1 ano! ;)
<H3ruS> muito fresco .. nao da para personalizar
<H3ruS> se tiver o gnome 3
<H3ruS> eu quero testar
<rogers_talon> Monarquista: rsssss
<JWillians> Como está o suporte a arquitetura 64 Bits no 11.10? Eu digo no sentido de instalação de programas, eu lembro a alguns anos atrás, que para instalar um pacote 32 era um sacrifício, pior ainda compila-lo.
<JWillians> Eu ouvi dizer que exatamente nessa versão foi melhorado o suporte a instalação de pacotes 32, eu poderia instala-lo sem precisar especificar nada... Isso procede?
<rogers_talon> JWillians: se não me engano, desde o kernel 2.6, ja foi incorporado o suporte a instalação de pacotes 32bits.....
<JWillians> Entendi rogers_talon, eu sempre usei 32 por esse motivo de imcompatibilidade com programas 32 no 64, mas no lançamento do 11.10 eu li em algum lugar uma matéria dizendo que esse suporte foi melhorado, eu gostaria de saber o que foi melhorado.
<JWillians> Eu vou formatar o meu pc daqui a pouco e confirmar isso.
<licio> problemas com suporte a 64 bit é tão anos 2000
<JWillians> Isso não é velho não hein, os problemas com 64bits duraram bem mais...
<JWillians> Bom eu gravei o cd e já fiz o backup, vou testar por conta própria...
<Ricardo> alguém sabe como retirar o idiona chinês ou coisa parecida no ubuntu, uma vez que tem alguns programas aqui que assume meio português e meio chinhês
<Ricardo> o próprio xchat aqui tem menus meio portugês/chinhês
<Ricardo> no soporte de idioma tem 4 idiomas só
<Monarquista> Ricardo, boa tarde.
<Monarquista> ai mesmo no pragrama que gerencia os idiomas instalados não tem opção de desinstalar...?!
<Ricardo> pt-br pt.pt inglês e o tal de chinhês
<Ricardo> tem
<Ricardo> mas só tem ativo o português
<Ricardo> os outros idiomas n dá para desabilitar
<Ricardo> se alguém poder ajudar agradeço
<Monarquista> Ricardo, ai não teria a opção instalar/remover idiomas não...?!
<Ricardo> no suporte de idioma, onde tem escrito:
<Ricardo> Idioma
<Ricardo> Linguagem para menus e janelas
<Monarquista> é que to usnado o Lucid Linx e aqui tem instalar/remover idioma..
<Monarquista> *usando...
<Ricardo> tem assim:
<Ricardo> português (brasil)
<Ricardo> português (portugal)
<Ricardo> ag o tal de chinhŝ
<Ricardo> e depois Inglês
<Ricardo> depois eu clico no botão onde diz
<Ricardo> Instalar /Remover Linguas
<Ricardo> e lá só tem abilitado o português
<Ricardo> todas as outras línguas estão desativas
<Ricardo> parece que este chinês vem nativo mesmo
<Ricardo> pff
<delet> alguem ai com torrentleech?
<Monarquista> Ricardo ao menos não da pra desabilitar marcando desmarcando a quadricula relativa ao idioma que você não quer mais ativada ai...?!
<Ricardo> estão todos desabilitados
<Ricardo> a única abilitado é português
<Ricardo> por isso é estranho como aparece as 4 línguas que falei
<Ricardo> é onde diz: linguagem para menus e janelas, vc ta vendo ne
<Ricardo> Monarquista, me fala uma coisa, vc aí no seu menu do idioma na aba idioma aparece quantos idiomas?
<Monarquista> xa ver...
<Monarquista> eu to no menu "Instala Línguas" e aqui aparece muitos idiomas...
<Ricardo> porque vc clicou no botão instalar/remover línguas
<Ricardo> se eu clicar nesse botao aparecem muitas tb
<Ricardo> mas n estão abilitadas
<Monarquista> Ricardo tá com o seu pacote de idiomas atualizado...?!
<Ricardo> to sim
<Ricardo> estou no ubuntu 11.10
<Ricardo> sempre que abro a janela de idiomas ele procura automaticamente se tem atualização
<Ricardo> por exemplo:
<Ricardo> quando eu instalei o google chromium ele assumia sempre o idioma inglês
<Ricardo> depois eu fui aqui nas definições de idiomas e desmarquei o ingês e deixei activo so o  português
<Ricardo> o chromium passou a estar com os menus em portugues
<xispirito> Ricardo, você fez alguma coisa errada, na instalação eu escolho pt-BR e nunca mais mexo em idiomas
<Ricardo> a única coisa que fiz foi remover o idioma ingês
<Ricardo> porque afectava o chromium
<Ricardo> mas de qualquer forma vou habilitar de novo pra ver no que dá
<Ricardo> está a instalar idioma inglês
<Ricardo> vou sair um pouco ja volto pra ver no que deu
<adminn> oi
<adminn> humm
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai usa rede social livre. n-1.cc    do projeto lorea.org  ?  vamos testar o chat.. alguem???
<FlavioTrashPunk> ANONYMOUS
<FlavioTrashPunk> hello
<FlavioTrashPunk> punx.. a ANONYMOUS
<Nisk> Como faço pra editar o menu no Gnome 3 Classic?
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> :set idiot mode
<xGrind> quem é esse Ernandes que só reclama?
<xGrind> troll?
<UdontKnow> heh
<GuilhermeAug> Dúvida de driver de impressora, alguém disponível a ajudar?
<barna> GuilhermeAug, nada a pergunta!
<barna> quem souber responde!
<GuilhermeAug> Oi?
<GuilhermeAug> Estou com uma multifuncional samsung SCX4600
<GuilhermeAug> Recentemente, instalei o driver normalmente, e estava a imprimir até hoje
<GuilhermeAug> Como disse, hoje a multifuncional não está mais imprimindo, o driver desapareceu e não dá mais para instalar
<GuilhermeAug> Ela é multifuncional USB
<Celso> GuilhermeAug: tenho uma igual aqui e esta normal
<GuilhermeAug> Simplesmente há todos os drivers (na escolha) das máquinas semelhantes, tais como SCX4300, SCX4200, mas, não há a da SCX4600
<GuilhermeAug> Celso, sinceramente, não consigo mais instalá-la pelo Unified Driver
<GuilhermeAug> Estou bastante constragindo, pois gastei 4 horas na solução desse problema e nada
<Celso> tenta mudar a porta da impressora
<GuilhermeAug> Para você ver onde cheguei, nos últimos minutos, consegui instalá-la manuamente pelo arquivo .pdd, todavia, eu manda imprimir, mas ela simplesmente iniciava o chamado mas parava
<Celso> aqui nunca tive problema com essa multifuncional
<GuilhermeAug> Nunca? Parabéns
<GuilhermeAug> Lhe passarei as informações que seriamente serão necessárias a resolução
<Celso> imprimo
<Celso> scanneio
<Celso> tudo normal
<GuilhermeAug> Para você ter ideia, o scanner funciona perfeitamente
<GuilhermeAug> Mas na hora de adicionar a impressora, morre aí
<Ernandes> usa o driver raw
<GuilhermeAug> Raw?
<GuilhermeAug> Observação: sou novo no Ubuntu, uso o Lucid Lynx 10.04
<GuilhermeAug> Celso, ela é uma multifuncional que fica num quarto, e eu não deixo ela ligada direto no notebook, eu a compartilho (via troca de cabo USB) com meu irmao
<GuilhermeAug> Creio que, de tanto eu tirar e colocar o cabo, possa ter alterado algo
<GuilhermeAug> Todavia, confesso que sou desprovido de conhecimento nessa parte, não podendo, assim, opinar tanto
<Celso> GuilhermeAug: a minha fica nesse Desktop,mas minha filha sempre passa o cabo para o notebook dela pra imprimir trabalhos da faculdade
<GuilhermeAug> Então não é esse o problema
<GuilhermeAug> Bom saber! Meu irmão pensava que era
<GuilhermeAug> Como você instala o driver dela Celso?
<GuilhermeAug> É via o autorun do Unified Driver?
<Celso> esta usando o ubuntu 11.10?
<GuilhermeAug> Não, uso o Lucid Lynx 10.04
<GuilhermeAug> O notebook é Celeron com 2GB de ram, não arrisquei por o 11.10
<Celso> adciono pelo aplicativo de adcionar impressoras do configurações do sistema
<GuilhermeAug> O seu ubuntu é o 11.10?
<GuilhermeAug> Deve ser por isso, já deve vim com os driver
<GuilhermeAug> drivers*
<GuilhermeAug> Tem algo a acrescentar Celso?
<GuilhermeAug> Verdadeiramente estou necessitando de ajuda
<barna> GuilhermeAug, vc ja testou a imp em outro comp?
<Celso> eu so acessei o aplicativo pra adcionar impressora,escolhi samsung ,depois achei o modelo e mandei adcionar
<Celso> ela imprimiu a pagina teste
<Celso> GuilhermeAug: o meu é ubuntu 11.10
<Celso> mas antes usava essa mesma impressora no 11.04
<GuilhermeAug> Pelo mesmo modo de instalação?
<Celso> sim
<GuilhermeAug> Você simplesmente nunca instalou ela pelo unified driver?
<Celso> mesma coisa
<Celso> nunca
<GuilhermeAug> Pois se alegre, porque pelo Unified driver é um sofrimento
<GuilhermeAug> Me diz uma coisa, onde ficam os drivers?
<GuilhermeAug> Porque se for por arquivos .pdd, eu posso colocar o arquivo da SCX4600 e tentar algo novo
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> deve ficar no kernel
<GuilhermeAug> Ok
<GuilhermeAug> Qual tem sido tua experiência com a multifuncional SCX4600?
<GuilhermeAug> Ela é resetada? Já sabe recarregar o toner dela?
<Celso> GuilhermeAug: eu mesmo faço a recarga
<UdontKnow> omg
<Celso> resetei ela
<Pskol> Celso, se resetou uma scx 4600?
<Celso> Pskol: sim
<Pskol> pra nao usar mais chip
<Pskol> ?
<Celso> sim
<Pskol> Celso, me passa os procedimento ai..
<Pskol> se for possivel
<Celso> Pskol: precisa de baixar um tal de removeWAT
<GuilhermeAug> Yeah!
<GuilhermeAug> Eu resetei a minha também
<Celso> achei no youtube uma explicacao de como faz
<GuilhermeAug> Pskol, tem tido problemas com driver da SCX4600 no Ubuntu?
<Pskol> GuilhermeAug, na verdade eu tava querendo comprar uma
<Pskol> so nao comprei pq nao dava pre resetar
<Pskol> mas parece q agora da
<Pskol> tem um scx 4200 na empresa rodando num debian
<Pskol> como srv de impressao
<Pskol> nao sei se eh o mesmo driver
<GuilhermeAug> Celso, a SCX4600 possui dois cartuchos de toner, ouvi de um rapaz que os dois pegam 2,500 cópias
<Pskol> mas roda trankilo
<GuilhermeAug> Contrariando as informações do fabricante, isso é verdade?
<Celso> GuilhermeAug: aqui ele fica  em casa e ainda nao fiz a segunda recarga
<Celso> uso pouco
<Celso> minha filha usa mais que eu
<GuilhermeAug> Ok
<GuilhermeAug> Celso qual a configuração do computador teu rodando com o Ubuntu 11.10
<GuilhermeAug> ?
<Celso> Core 2 Duo com 2 gigas de memoria
<GuilhermeAug> Então aí tudo bem
<Celso> Dell Vostro
<GuilhermeAug> Cara, não estou convencido da SCX4600 ter parado de funcionar no Ubuntu
<GuilhermeAug> Pena que não tenha mais alguém para me ajudar a solucionar esse problema
<GuilhermeAug> Mas eu espero em DEUS
<Ernandes> oo usa o driver raw pra fazer teste de impressao
<GuilhermeAug> O que é isso?
<GuilhermeAug> Driver raw?
<Celso> eu chamo desse nome,porque nao lembro do nome certo.Ele reseta e para de aparecer aquela mensagem no visor da impressora
<Ernandes> vem por padrao no cups.. é tipo um driver generico
<Celso> vou procurar amanha na loja e passo aqui para voces
<GuilhermeAug> Ernandes, me desculpe a minha ignorância, mas não consegui entender ainda
<GuilhermeAug> Sou novato no Ubuntu
<GuilhermeAug> Ernandes?
<Celso> http://www.4shared.com/file/c0sJwDkr/reset_impressoras_samsung_scx_.html
<Celso> Pskol: viu ai o link?
<Celso> Pskol: tem esse clip no youtube que explica como faz :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYk82S6HfuA
<Pskol> Celso, valeeuu
<Ernandes> acabou!
<Celso> Pskol: testei no ubuntu 11.04 e reconheceu a impressora na boa
<Celso> ja o scanner so precisei instalar o sane e xsane
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-12
<tiagoscd> LuizAngioletti: Olá
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd:
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd: =)
<tiagoscd> seu sistema está atualizado no computador que está com o problema?
<LuizAngioletti> sim
<tiagoscd> LuizAngioletti: ambos são fresh install ou você fez upgrade do 11.10?
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd: ambos fresh.
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd: pode ter a ver com o uso do desktop 3d ou 2d?
<tiagoscd> sim, pode sim
<LuizAngioletti> no net só uso 2d..
<tiagoscd> provavelmente deve ser isso
<tiagoscd> já tentou inicializar o 2d na máquina onde tem o 3d?
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd: mas no 2d do desktop, não tem a opção de criar lançadores.
<tiagoscd> aí já tira a dúvida
<LuizAngioletti> =P
<LuizAngioletti> desculpa.
<tiagoscd> não precisa se desculpar
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd: é que eu já sabia que não funcionava. =/
<tiagoscd> então, deixa eu ver se acho algo pra criar lançadores no 2d
<LuizAngioletti> eok
<tiagoscd> LuizAngioletti: neste post aqui http://askubuntu.com/a/67934
<tiagoscd> diz que você pode usar o comando
<tiagoscd> gnome-desktop-item-edit Desktop --create-new
<tiagoscd> no terminal
<tiagoscd> ou ainda ir pelo Nautilus (Navegador de arquivos)
<LuizAngioletti> ok
<tiagoscd> clicar com o direito em cima do aplicativo que deseja
<LuizAngioletti> valeu
<tiagoscd> e clicar na opção
<tiagoscd> Criar link
<tiagoscd> e aí recortar e colar na área de trabalho
<LuizAngioletti> na real, quero fazer um 'atalho' para uma forma specífica de iniciar o ipython
<LuizAngioletti> talvez a primeira opção seja a melhor
<LuizAngioletti> o aplicativo 'gnome-desktop-item-edit' não está instalado.
<LuizAngioletti> tenho que instalar o pacote gnome-panel
<LuizAngioletti> talvez isso resolva o problema do botão direito.
<LuizAngioletti> Estranho isso... =/
<LuizAngioletti> instalado
<LuizAngioletti> valeu,
<LuizAngioletti> tiagoscd:
<tiagoscd> LuizAngioletti: :)
<shallwe> caramba meu, alguem aqui visita a página do terra? hahaha
<shallwe> vc abre a página e chove de propagandas irritantes que se abrem sozinhas e pior em flash !!!!!
<nntp> esses aplicativos que a gente compra por 0 no gerenciador de pacotes depois nao te cobrarm nao ? lah fala pra comprar por 0
<nntp> ?
<nntp> eu fico sem saber se eu compro por 0 eu nao compro
<nntp> shallwe, a net ae ta fraquinha hein ?
<nntp> afinal compra ou nao compra por 0 ?
<nntp> pede pra fazer cadastro eu vou comprar nao
<nntp> achei o que eu queria sem cadastro no ubuntu
<nntp> unity3d e flash nao sao muito compativeis nao
<computeiro> ultima vez que usei linux foi à 10 anos atraz. melhorou em alguma coisa ? estou pensando em baixar e instalar no meu nootebook
<computeiro> é tudo na base da linha de comando ainda ?
<computeiro> na epoca que eu usava era quase tudo resolvido na base dos comandos
<DanePF> que nada cara
<computeiro> tem alguem ae ?
<DanePF> agora é tudo interface
<DanePF> instalar programas  e talz
<DanePF> ainda mais no ubuntu
<DanePF> ficou bem legal para usuários finais
<DanePF> esse conceito mudou mto
<computeiro> é acho que vo baixar
<DanePF> baixa mesmo
<DanePF> vc vai se surpreender com a mudança de conceito
<DanePF> ubuntu está com um grande suporte a hardware
<computeiro> na epoca que eu usava a interface era pesadona(kde), agora com meu quad core deve rodar sem problema nenhum
<DanePF> a interface é leve sim
<DanePF> claro que tem vários efeitos legais, mas vai rodar perfeitamente
<DanePF> quantos GB de ram?
<computeiro> 4 giga
<computeiro> 64bits
<DanePF> vai ficar uma nave
<computeiro> ok vo nessa. começar a baxar fui. tchau ae
<al4nc4ds> DanePF, lol
<al4nc4ds> nave
<DanePF> ahuhauhauh
<DanePF> curtiu?
<oliveiraborges> Fala galera alguem ?
<AndChat|10100> Tenho 2 interfaces eth0 e eth0:0. Quero alternar o ip mas eu preciso saber o gateway do eth0:0, como faco ?
<AndChat|10100> Quero colocar o ip do eth0:0 no eth0 ...
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> oi ?
<AndChat|10100> ...
<H3ruS> ifconfig -a
<H3ruS> ifconfig eth0
<AndChat|10100> Eu iria trocar o ip da interface eth0:0 na interface eth0 mas eu nao sei o gateway do eth0:0
<AndChat|10100> Eu sei o gateway do eth0 mas nao sei do eth0:0
<H3ruS> AndChat|10100: ifconfig eth:0
<AndChat|10100> Nao mostra
<AndChat|10100> Ja tinha olhado
<H3ruS> AndChat|10100: ifconfig -a eth:0
<AndChat|10100> N mostra
<H3ruS> route -n
<AndChat|10100> Como eu escolho a interface com este comando
<AndChat|10100> Tentei traceroute mas nao consegui com a eth0:0
<AndChat|10100> Ta mostrando da eth0 to querendo ver.da eth0:0
<H3ruS> AndChat|10100: voce quer colocar o gat do eth0 no eth0:0 certo
<AndChat|10100> Acho que nao da sao esses dierentes
<AndChat|10100> Redes
<oliveiraborges> Eth0 = 10.98.  Eth0:0 = 9.249
<oliveiraborges> Sao gateways diferentes neh ?
<oliveiraborges> Tai h3rus ?
<H3ruS> oliveiraborges:
<H3ruS> oliveiraborges: diigta no terminal ae route -n
<oliveiraborges> Foi
<H3ruS> ae vai aparecer as redes e gw
<oliveiraborges> So mostra da eth0
<H3ruS> oliveiraborges: entao é soh ela q tem gw
<oliveiraborges> Pq a outra n tem ?
<H3ruS> route -nvF
<H3ruS> oliveiraborges: faz ae oliveiraborges
<oliveiraborges> Olha o que fiz
<oliveiraborges> Seu comando deu o mesmo resultado
<oliveiraborges> Dei um tracert no dos..
<oliveiraborges> No ip da eth0 aparece o gateway correto no ultimo hop ...
<oliveiraborges> No ip da interface eth0:0 o ultimo hop foi o proprio ip
<oliveiraborges> E ai, pq.essa outra interface nao tem gateway ?
<oliveiraborges> ...
<Fisico> Rudolf: dia
<luizubuntu> olá pessoal, tenho uma hp laserjet no Windows 7 de ip 10.1.1.26 e quero adiciona-la pela rede local no meu Linux Ubuntu, não estou sabendo qual endereço URI utilizar no Cups, é socket,ipp,http ?
<insano> luizubuntu:   http
<insano> procure o endereço completo http da impressora no cups e adicione no windows
<luizubuntu> insano: ok valeu
<luizubuntu> insano: tá ao contrário a impressora tá com endereço no windows e quero adicionar no cups
<insano> hmmm, entendi
<luizubuntu> http://hostname:631/ipp/port1 ? ipp?
<insano> luizubuntu:   eu não lembro, mas acho que vc pode adicionar pelo endereço smb
<insano> smb://endereco_da_impressora
<luizubuntu> ok vou verificar
<insano> tenta adicionar a impressora no SO em que o CUPS está instalado
<insano> depois ela provavelmente vai aparecer no CUPS
<luizubuntu> ok obrigado
<luizubuntu> insano: eu to utilizando o Xfce no server e nem tem a opção pra add impressora hehehe, mas acho que adicionando ela no samba aparecerá
<insano> tenta usar o file manager para ir até o endereço
<insano> pela barra de localização
<Jasbr> Bom dia a todos !
<insano> boa dia
<insano> bom***
<Jasbr> Preciso de ajudar, instalei mtas coisas no ubuntu 12.10 e gostaria de dar um reset para ficar igual ao que eu instalei, tem uns comandos que encontrei só que eram para o 12.04 será que servem?
<Jasbr> lool
<insano> reset?
<insano> quais os comandos?
<Jasbr> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/10/como-dar-reset-no-unity-e-compiz-no-ubuntu-12-10/
<Jasbr> só que não é geral
<insano> Jasbr:   nesse casso, isso vai dar um reset no unity e no compiz...?
<Jasbr> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/07/como-resetar-seu-sistema-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<Jasbr> o que falei foi esse
<Jasbr> tem solução?
<insano> Jasbr:   fazer isso só vai resetar as configurações da maioria das modificações visuais que vc fez
<Jasbr> sim entendo
<Jasbr> deixa eu explicar
<Jasbr> lool
<insano> para o ubuntu 12.10 faça por sua conta e risco
<insano> eu não uso
<Jasbr> fiz instalação do xfce
<Jasbr> xubuntu-desktop pelo central
<Jasbr> de programas
<insano> ....
<Jasbr> beleza, ficou lindão mas enjooei
<insano> ...
<Jasbr> fui remover pelo mesmo método que instalei
<Jasbr> blz
<Jasbr> disse que removeu
<Jasbr> mas nada
<insano> nada o que?
<Jasbr> continua a opção do ambiente gráfico xfce e xubuntu no logon
<insano> e se vc tenta logar o que acontece?
<Jasbr> abre o infeliz
<Jasbr> entende?
<Jasbr> ???
<insano> então vc não removeu
<insano> tentou apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop?
<Jasbr> tem solução?
<Jasbr> não
<Jasbr> Pacote 'xubuntu-desktop' não está instalado, portanto não foi removido 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Jasbr> insano
<Jasbr> so que ele ainda continua lá
<insano> bom, para saber eu provavelmente procuraria no google, que é uma coisa que vc mesmo pode fazer...
<Birex> oi
<insano> oi
<Birex> o google esta fora do ar?
<Birex> pra vcs ai entra?
<Birex> teste ai pf?
<nntp> Birex, google. fora do ar ?
<insano> PING google.com (173.194.37.96) 56(84) bytes of data.
<insano> 64 bytes from mia05s17-in-f0.1e100.net (173.194.37.96): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=234 ms
<insano> 64 bytes from mia05s17-in-f0.1e100.net (173.194.37.96): icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=234 ms
<Birex> mas nao entra na pagina
<Matheus_Carvalho> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Matheus_Carvalho> BOM DIA GAMBAZADA
<insano> bom dia
<Matheus_Carvalho> ^^
<nntp> kk
<insano> Birex:   tá por trás de um proxy?
<nntp> bom dia Matheus_Carvalho a Ursinha que adora isso
<nntp> Birex, ta usando dns lixo
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha, ela num é gamba =D
<Ursinha> sou não :P
<nntp> kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> sabe aquele momento em que o café não ta adiantando? =| ta tenso aqui
<Birex> nao tenho proxy nao
<Birex> estou usando o openDNS
<nntp> emule Birex ?
<nntp> Birex, c nao tah eh com sua conexao congestionada nao ?
<Birex> nao
<nntp> Birex, muda dns e tenta
<Birex> nao estou baixando nada pelo emule
<nntp> Birex, mesmo assim o pessoal deve ta baixando de voce ai
<nntp> Birex, eh windows neh ?
<Birex> nao estou comartilhando nada
<nntp> Birex, muda seu dns ae pra o da operadora e testa pq o google ta online
<Birex> e windows$ sim
<insano> Birex:   vc quer ajuda?
<nntp> Birex, pode ser virus
<Birex> uso sand box
<Birex> virus nao e
<Birex> tenho certeza
<nntp> sei
<insano> nntp:   é bom a gente começar a só ajudar quem usa linux, né?
<Birex> mas tenho linux aqui tb
<Birex> tb nao entra
<nntp> insano, pois eh eu fico de cara o nego vir aqui falar que ta com problema no windwos
<nntp> kkk
<Birex> tenho ubuntu server 8.04
<insano> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> Birex, liga na sua operadora entao e reclama mano
<nntp> kkk
<Birex> ok
<Birex> obrigado pela ajuda
<nntp> ja falei eh dns
<insano> nntp:   kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> ou virus
<insano> até porque aqui é #ubuntu-br...
<nntp> insano, os caras baixam arquivo de emule mano no windwos
<Birex> alguem aqui curte BBS?
<nntp> insano, fala que nao pega virus eauheauhae duvido
<insano> nntp:   é querer pegar vírus
<nntp> Birex, RA ?
<Birex> isso
<Birex> to usando o EleBBS
<nntp> Birex, ja brinquei disso
<nntp> Birex, de onde tu eh ?
<nntp> Birex, se eu conectar ai vai ficar caro a conta
<Birex> Sorocaba
<Birex> nao fica nao
<nntp> Birex, fica sim sou de goiania
<Birex> mas nao uso o telefone
<Birex> e por internet
<nntp> Birex, pode crer
<nntp> eu tinha Birex uma bbs com RA
<nntp> Birex, isso tem muito tempo
<Birex> e antigo mesmo
<Birex> 1994 por ai
<nntp> Birex, acho que antes
<Birex> 1978?
<nntp> Birex, 94 foi minha primeira internet
<Birex> quando comecou?
<Birex> 1978?
<nntp> Birex, nao sei 78 eu tava muito bebe ainda
<Birex> vc tem mais de 40?
<nntp> Birex, 37
<Birex> poxa!
<Birex> vivido hein
<nntp> Birex, muito
<Birex> de um telnet ai: portal486.dlinkddns.com porta 23
<nntp> Birex, como chama sua bbs ?
<Birex> Portal 486 BBS
<Birex> e experimental
<Birex> to rodando com o wine
<Birex> e o synchronet
<nntp> haha
<nntp> tempo que eu nao conectava numa bbs Birex massa viu
<Birex> show ne
<Birex> revivendo os velhos tempos
<nntp> pq c ta rodando em wine ?
<Birex> pq o synchronet e pra windows
<nntp> windwos 7 ?
<Birex> xp
<Birex> eu queria montar um grupo de usuarios antigos de BBS
<Birex> seria um revival
<Birex> seria legal
<nntp> aqui tinha uma grande chama MEGABAYTE
<Birex> GO?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> tinha muitas bbss aqui
<nntp> primeira conexao minha ppp foi no teletexto Birex isso tem tempo vizz com msx ainda z80
<nntp> Birex, depois vieram as bbs RA depois mudou o sistema nao lembro o nome... dae veio a internet em 94 pela faculdade federal eu ja tinha acesso entao a internet
<nntp> tudo discado era foda.. meu primeiro modem era de 1200 bauds lol
<nntp> Birex, era uma coisa nesse estilo ae aeuhea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW9yj8S1GB8
<Birex> opa
<Birex> voltei
<Birex> me chamaram aki
<nntp> Birex, olha ae o RA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RemoteAccess
<Birex> eu ja li tudo isso
<Birex> C64
<Birex> putz
<Birex> que fera
<Birex> eu ja mexi muito com comando AT tb
<Birex> loucura
<nntp> turbo pascal
<Birex> turbo pascal 4.0
<Birex> de 1983
<Birex> doidera
<nntp> 86 eu tava entrando no mundo da informatica
<Birex> eu comecei em 94
<muszek> hi... OT: a portuguese question - what's the translation of English term "markup"? My translator wrote "markup" once and "mark up" in other places. Google Translate says "remarcação". I'm talking about a ratio of revenue to cost (e.g. you buy something for 80 and sell for 100, you have a 25% markup)
<insano> muszek:   Markup means "marcação" in portuguese!
<muszek> insano: thanks
<insano> muszek:   but, the concept related to prices, means "desconto"
<muszek> desconto is discount, right? then it's something else
<insano> muszek:   are you talking about the difference between cost and final price?
<insano> muszek:   then is it the profit?
<muszek> insano: nope, that's revenue. I'm talking about a ratio of profit to cost
<muszek> crap, I just realised I made a mistake in my original question
<muszek> I wrote "revenue" where I should've written "profit"
<muszek> sorry
<insano> muszek:   I got it
<muszek> Wikipedia tells me it's "markup" or "mark up" in Portuguese
<insano> muszek:   so, markup means "margem de lucro" in this case
<muszek> to be more precise: when you buy for 80 and sell for 100, markup is 25% (20/80) and profit margin is 20% (20/100)
<muszek> something tells me "margem de lucro" is profit margin :)
<insano> muszek:   yes, it is, I'm trying to realize what is the right translation, but only think it is profit margin
<insano> muszek:   because the difference in this case in when you make the math
<muszek> it's a weird distinction. I knew both words in Polish and didn't know there's a difference
<muszek> and wikipedia has articles about markup only in a handful languages, so I guess it's not very common
<insano> muszek:   I didn't know there was a difference
<insano> muszek:   wait a minute, let me make a little search
<muszek> insano: if you have a spare minute, please take a look at http://pgpc.bartman.muszek.com/ (it's a web version of an android app that I've had translated). Browser needs to be set to Portuguese.
<tiagoscd> muszek: você não fala português?
<insano> muszek:   sorry, my computer froze
<muszek> insano: if you have a spare minute, please take a look at http://pgpc.bartman.muszek.com/ (it's a web version of an android app that I've had translated). Browser needs to be set to Portuguese.
<muszek> tiagoscd: I'm sorry, I don't speak Portuguese (I hope you don't mind me speaking English here)
<insano> muszek:   I'm looking at the app
<muszek> great
<tiagoscd> muszek: there's no problem :)
<insano> muszek:   is it an addition?
<muszek> insano: what do you mean by "addition"?
<go_MathCarvalho> the books on the table?!
<insano> addition for making the final price os a product?
<insano> of*
<muszek> I'm not sure you can call it that
<muszek> it's a ratio of profit to cost expressed in percentages
<muszek> I'll go with "mark up". Do you think the rest of the app is properly localized?
<insano> muszek:   I think you could call it "margem bruta" or "margem de lucro bruta"
<muszek> insano: I'll send it to the translator, thanks!
<insano> insano:   but there's no right translation...
<muszek> doh... gotta go home.  Thank you very much for your help. Have a nice evening :)
<insano> In portuguese we often don't translate it, we use to say markup without translation...
<insano> muszek:   afternoon yet
<muszek> insano: yeah, I'll probably go with untranslated version
<muszek> lucky you :)
<muszek> bye
<insano> muszek:   bye
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. This friday iv updated a notebook from 10.04, to 12.04, only via gnome update manager, chosing the distro update button. Iv wento from 10.04 to 10.10, and them to 11 as the update manager suggested and so on. My user is ok, documents, images and so on, but I had a lot of files into my desktop, most of my work, that were GONE after the update. Why ubuntu simply deleted the desktop on the gnome / unity update proccess? Is the
<dtcrshr> re a way to get my files back? into my /home/user/desktop theres nothing
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: invaders?
<dtcrshr> were they moved or something? why is there such a caveat on the update  proccess that kills all the desktop files? I know thats not a good use for the desktop this way, i should get my files into the documents, /images, /videos or whatsoever
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: trolls?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: what hell is going on here?
<insano> dtcrshr:   the files are still there, go through nautilus to see it
<insano> Rudolf:   tá parecendo sacanagem já
<Rudolf> insano: yeap!
<dtcrshr> insano: aheuaheu nesse aqui pode responder em pt mesmo
<dtcrshr> mas insano, nao estao. ja cacei com varios comandos
<dtcrshr> find da vida
<insano> o seu ubuntu está em pt?
<dtcrshr> sim
<dtcrshr> instalei em ptbr
<dtcrshr> tem mais de ano
<insano> então vai pelo terminal
<insano> cd ~
<dtcrshr> instalei o 10 mesmo, esse é o primeiro update massivo
<insano> depois
<insano> ls
<dtcrshr> nao tem nada que eu queira na /home/meuusuario/desktop
<dtcrshr> tem a pasta Area de trabalho\
<dtcrshr> que tbm nao tem nada
<Rudolf> dtcrshr: vc fez upgrade assim 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 ?
<dtcrshr> isso
<dtcrshr> nao fiz mais nada sem ser rebutar e abrir o update manager dnovo
<dtcrshr> as pastas pessoais nao estao criptografadas
<dtcrshr> galera desculpe ter ja mandado em ingles, vacilei nos canais
<Rudolf> euheiuheiuehiuhe
<Rudolf> dtcrshr: troll
<dtcrshr> desesperadaço
<go_MathCarvalho> tchu tcha tcha...tchu tcha...tchu tcha tcha...tchu tcha
<go_MathCarvalho> Xisprito ta por ai?
<go_MathCarvalho> não =X
<dtcrshr> Rudolf: voce acabou de entender o porque do habito de ja falar em ingles  no ubuntu aheuaheu
<dtcrshr> esse canal aqui é de comadre, impossivel rolar um help na volupia
<Rudolf> dtcrshr: comadre?
<Rudolf> dtcrshr: como assim?
<dtcrshr> cheap chat
<insano> dtcrshr:   a little more of respect, ok?
<Rudolf_> dtcrshr: tá se achando a última rosquinha do pacote
<Rudolf_> dtcrshr: menos cara...
<Ursinha> <dtcrshr> esse canal aqui é de comadre, impossivel rolar um help na volupia
<Ursinha> tsc tsc
<Rudolf> Ursinha: troll?
<dtcrshr> Rudolf: desculpa man, mas infelizmente é verdade... nao precisa ficar bravo me perdoe
<dtcrshr> bons tempos do udk
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, não, infelizmente vc quem está errado
<dtcrshr> mas enfim, vamos parar entao de se preocupar entao com isso tudo
<dtcrshr> me perdoem por ter mandado em ingles
<dtcrshr> e vamos ao que interessa
<Ursinha> por favor, mais respeito com as pessoas que ficam aqui tentando ajudar
<dtcrshr> alguem pode me ajudar? atualizei um note da 10 ate a 12, so pelo gui, e a desktop esta vazia
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, o que interessa é vc saber que tratar as pessoas aqui dessa forma não é legal
<dtcrshr> o usuario nao tinha pastas criptografadas, e nada foi feito no processo de update, alem de selecionar os botoes do update manager
<dtcrshr> ok Ursinha desculpe
<Rudolf> dtcrshr: se udk tivesse aqui, vc tava kickado jão
<Ursinha> pois é
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> enfim
<dtcrshr> na primeira linha em ingles
<dtcrshr> mas enfim, ja pedi perdao, desculpas, vamos passar ne?
<dtcrshr> sem rancores galera
<Ursinha> estou pensando no seu problema agora
<dtcrshr> a treta é´o seguinte. esse note eu que instalei o 10, tem mais de ano
<Ursinha> vc só fez um upgrade e sumiu tudo?
<dtcrshr> ai ele comecou a rolar um popup "sua versao esta sem supoert,e atualize"
<dtcrshr> como o user nao é tao avançado ficou com  receio de atualizar e trouxe pra mim fazer isso aqui no trampo, alem de ter uma banda bacana pra ajudar no tempo do upgrade
<dtcrshr> isso Ursinha so o upgrade
<dtcrshr> jamais imaginei que rolava um purge do desktop
<Ursinha> mas não rola
<dtcrshr> sempre foi em pt-br tbm, desde o 10
<Ursinha> nunca aconteceu comigo
<Ursinha> não é pra acontecer uma coisa dessas
<dtcrshr> ai ele veio aqui pegar o note, nao tinha nada
<Ursinha> vc tem certeza que no /home/usuario do cara não tem nada?
<dtcrshr> to com moh carao aqui, convenci o cara a usar ubuntu, ele ate adora tal adiantou o trampo dele
<dtcrshr> mas ai eu fiz o update e apaguei TODO O TRAMPO DO CARA
<dtcrshr> certo que nao deve-se usar o desktop ne, fazer backup, bla bla bla
<dtcrshr> mas agora ja foi :(
<Ursinha> vc tem certeza que no /home/usuario do cara não tem nada?
<dtcrshr> bem, to navegando aqui, tem todo o resto, /home/user
<dtcrshr> mas a pasta /home/user/desktop nao
<Ursinha> Desktop
<dtcrshr> nem D, nem Area de trabalho, ...
<dtcrshr> to com o ls -lha, nem oculta
<Ursinha> veja se não tem nada que foi movido pra .local
<dtcrshr> e nao tem nada .encr ,
<dtcrshr> hm
<dtcrshr> seems promissing
<dtcrshr> tem so uma share
<Ursinha> o diretório Desktop está vazio?
<Ursinha> e o Trash?
<dtcrshr> xo mandar um find
<dtcrshr> vazio!
<dtcrshr> bem dentro do /.local/share tem duas pastas desktop-couch e desktop-directories. mas tem so uns links
<Ursinha> vc tá no computador do cara?
<Ursinha> olha em ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<dtcrshr> to com ele aqui do lado
<Ursinha> veja: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182917/desktop-folder-and-files-disappeared
<insano> dtcrshr:   echo $DESKTOP
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, se vc diz que atualizou pra 12.04, então pode ser isso ai do link que colei
<Ursinha> já volto
<dtcrshr> bem, nesse arquivo tem varias confs, a que parece interessante é XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Área de Trabalho"
<Ursinha> mas tente fazer o que fala o link, pode ser que resolva
<dtcrshr> a qual esta vazia. vou ler o link perae
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, http://blog.e-shell.org/237
<dtcrshr> Ursinha: os 2 posts falam pra consertar o mapeamento das pastas desktop que as vz o unity ao instalar aponta errado
<dtcrshr> mas assim, dessa forma se eu trocar o $HOME/Área de trabalho, pra /Desktop, os arquivos deveriam estar entao no terminal pra eu ver aqui na pasta Desktop procede?
<dtcrshr> to tentando caçar com o find varios arquivos que tenho o nome, mas nao tem nenhum :(
<dtcrshr> Ursinha: depois de mudar la a chave pra /desktop, ele mostra na area de trabalho o conteudo /home/usuario
<dtcrshr> mas, os arquivos nada
<dtcrshr> e a pasta Desktop nao existe, acho que por isso ele joga na home
<dtcrshr> reparei tbm que sumiram de todos os 3 usuarios, lembro de ter criado um user pra mim quando instalei, e tinha uma pastinha com as fontes .ttf institucionais na area de trabalho, tbm nao estao
 * dtcrshr cryies
<dtcrshr> Ursinha: ja que perdeu tudo os arquivos do cara, tem algum lugar que da pra ver o log de atualização? é bem grave isso, tlvz eu possa ajudar a reportar um bug nessa do update apagar as coisas do usuario
<Aerolitus> paah waah
<nntp> Aerolitus, xisprito c continua com nick feio ?
<Aerolitus> não
<Aerolitus> agora ficou massa
<Aerolitus> nntp: será que se eu colocar 300gb de mpusica pirata via ampache na web eu me encomodo?
<nntp> Aerolitus, encomoda quem ?
<Aerolitus> eu
<Aerolitus> tipo processo no lombo
<nntp> Aerolitus, no brasil tem lei pra isso nao
<nntp> Aerolitus, e vai por da sua maquina ?
<Aerolitus> nntp: pois é, esta quantia de storage não é fácil de achar
<nntp> Aerolitus, ip dinamico e tals ?
<nntp> Aerolitus, bah ninguem ta nem ai pro c nao Aerolitus
<Aerolitus> nntp: sim, seria uma coisa para compartilhar com amigos
<nntp> Aerolitus, justamente
<gabezao> ampache é boa
<nntp> Aerolitus, ninguem nem ve isso ae na net nao nao tem robozinho vendo
<gabezao> Aerolitus, coloca uma senha, simples :)
<Aerolitus> é, mas não custa se informar =D
<nntp> Aerolitus, se nao for via wordpress eh sussa
<Aerolitus> nntp: nah, é tudo própio, server, link e etc
<nntp> Aerolitus, mete bala que ninguem te ve nao
<nntp> Aerolitus, eles nao dao conta de pegar os spamers vao mexer com vc ?
<Aerolitus> espero que não, além de que, não será público
<nntp> Aerolitus, o youtube eh mais foda que vc ae eu ja coloquei musica no youtube que eles tiraram outra nao nuna falaram um ah sobre
<nntp> Aerolitus, fumar maconha eh mais perigoso que isso
<Aerolitus> aqui na praia as pessoas fumam na rua, sentadas na calçada
<Aerolitus> no centro da cidade e tal
<Spiga> lol.. aki policial passa fumando 1 dentro da viatura.
<Aerolitus> ahuhuahuaehua
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> serio amigo meu e policia.... ele anda na cidade com a viatura puxando uma baga.
<Spiga> ele disse que tem varios policias que curtem
<Aerolitus> alguns deles são humanos também
<nntp> esses humanos que circulam pela cidade ae a fora...
<Spiga> ixi..
<nntp> gravando dvd.....
<Lambertini> o cara tah ouvindo supla
<Aerolitus> me esqueçi onde mudava o nome dos arquivos de capa dos álbuns e não consigo achar ¬¬
<gilps> Boa tarde! Estou com problema, em relação a audio, toda vez que abre uma notificação, da ruido na musica que esta tocando!  Sabem como solucionar?
<Aerolitus> achei
<tiagoscd> nntp: o/
<tiagoscd> finalmente consegui acesso ao beta
<tiagoscd> lol
<nntp> tiagoscd, huhuhuhu steam runing ?? ta baixando o q ae ? tem muito game ja diz ae manda os screen aeuhaeea
<nntp> Lambertini, eh tokyo classico dos 80 rock nacional
<Lambertini> conheço essa música pelo supla só
<Aerolitus> supla? aaaaaaaaaaa como que pode alguém ouvir este cara/
<nntp> a banda dele chamava tokyo essa epoca
<nntp> Aerolitus, escuta ae tokyo  humanos e garota de berlin kkk coisa das antigas
<nntp> tiagoscd, \o
<Aerolitus> ah nem, muito idiota faceiro para minha pessoa
<nntp> vcs sao penugem d+
<Aerolitus> penugem?
<nntp> mirim
<nntp> kkk
<Aerolitus> eu ouço coisas antigas, mas não deste naipe dae
<Aerolitus> aliás, basicamente tudo que ouço é da antiga
<nntp> Aerolitus, isso faz parte da minha historia
<nntp> Aerolitus, nao eh questao de gosto eh questao de historia
<Aerolitus> nntp: eu entendo, assim como Sepultura faz parte da minha
<nntp> Aerolitus, eu ja sou mais da epoca do iron maiden megadeath e tals
<nntp> Sepultura penugem aheuhae
<Aerolitus> especialmente o álgum Arise, ganhei ele do meu tio quando eu era muito novo ainda, e claro, pirei
<Aerolitus> #álbum
<nntp> Aerolitus, sepultura e angra rulez!
<Aerolitus> nah, Angra não era
<tiagoscd> nntp: estou baixando o Team Fortress 2
<tiagoscd> tem três games por enquanto :-)
<nntp> tiagoscd, quais ?
<tiagoscd> Portal, Serious SAM 3: BFE e Team Fortress 2
<tiagoscd> muito legal ver o e-mail do engenheiro da Valve na caixa de entrada
<tiagoscd> maior adrenalina ^^
<nntp> auaheuhae
<Aerolitus> goza com email de executivo, goza goza
<Aerolitus> irráá
<nntp> dei ateh uma olhada na minha pra ver se rolou um invite aqui tmb mas nada lol
<nntp> lol
<rootpt> Alguem sabe porque ao fazer Login na steam, diz "This version of steam is currently in closed beta. Login with an enrolled account to continue." E depois ao carregar no OK, fecha a steam..?
<Aerolitus> e viva a comunidade open source -.-
<nntp> amanha eh o lançamento do win8
<tiagoscd> Aerolitus: por favor, modere no linguajar aqui no canal :)
<Aerolitus> o.0
<tiagoscd> nntp: amanhã? já não tinha sido lançado?
<tiagoscd> rootpt: por que tem que receber o convite para participar do beta
<tiagoscd> mas tem uns esquemas para você conseguir pelo menos abrir o cliente
<rootpt> tiagoscd: como arranjo um convite?!
<tiagoscd> ]http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/como-instalar-steam-beta-ubuntu.html
<rootpt> q chatice, pagamos steam e n podemos usar :S
<Aerolitus> e é pouco =D
<tiagoscd> rootpt: na realidade eu recebi o convite por ter participado da UDS
<rootpt> ok, vou ver o site, obrigadão
<Aerolitus> tinha que desmanchar o hd
<tiagoscd> não sei quais são as outras formas
<tiagoscd> volto já povo
<rootpt> Obrigado tiagoscd
<nntp> acabei de receber o email da microsoft
<nntp> lançamento do win8 amanha
<Aerolitus> mas já não lançaram?
<nntp> meu firefox explodiu onde fica o cache ? pra eu apagar
<nntp> Aerolitus, pra mim era em outubro tmb
<Aerolitus> é, já lançaram sim
<Aerolitus> os spammers deles devem estar fora de sincronia
<nntp> onde fica o cachae ? xo ver aqui na pasata home
<nntp> nao vai ter um evento parece ao vivo
<nntp> pra designer ti e programadores
<Aerolitus> nntp: dentro de .mozzila
<nntp> acho que eh o lançamento business
<Aerolitus> ou mozilla ..
<nntp> odeio o firefox quando isso acontece e eh direto
<Aerolitus> me esqueçi
<Aerolitus> é o único browser que funciona 100% aqui, o firefox
<nntp> hum
<nntp> vo ter que reinstalar
<nntp> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nntp> parece que eh por quere no windwos era a mesma coisa
<Aerolitus> mesmo diretório de conf?
<nntp> aqui nao funfa nao
<tiagoscd> opa, voltei
<nntp> sempre explode
<tiagoscd> como assim explode? o que acontece?
<nntp> explode nao abre mais
<nntp> crash report so isso
<nntp> so abre o crash report
<nntp> apaguei o cache e nada
<rootpt> tiagoscd:
<rootpt> <kostkon_> rootpt, add the steam icon in your launcher, right click on it, select something from the list, dang it works!
<Ricardo__> estranho uso iceweasel aki e nunca tive esses prob
<Aerolitus> aqui quem explode é omidori, o chrome e todos webkit ..
<rootpt> Como ele disse, consegui abrir a steam
<Ricardo__> mas o opera eh foda.. devorador de ram
<gabezao> nntp, df ?
<gabezao> df -i
<nntp> disco cheio ?
<nntp> ta nao
<gabezao> veja os inodes também.
<Aerolitus> Ricardo__: pois é, nunca tive também
<tiagoscd> rootpt: sim, assim como diz no post que lhe colei o link :)
<Aerolitus> só seo pessoal do Debian dá uma incrementada ..
<tiagoscd> nntp: estranho
<Aerolitus> mas acho que eles só trocam a marca
<rootpt> tiagoscd: apesar de não dar para jogar o jogo q gosto, sempre posso usar o chat, muito obrigado.
<Ricardo__> nao tem incremento nenhum
<nntp> reinstalei aqui vamo ver se emsafemode ele abre
<Ricardo__> eh o mesmo firefox
<Aerolitus> pois é, só sem os ícones ®
<Ricardo__> isso me parece maquina velha com pouca ram
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Aerolitus> e o meu eu fuçei tudo no about:config
<nntp> eh tive que reinstalar e depois entrar com ele em safemode e detonar as abas que tavam fazedo ele explodir creio eu
<Aerolitus> otimizada bádica
<Aerolitus> #básica
<nntp> sei
<Aerolitus> nntp: acho que sei o que pode resolver
<Aerolitus> about:robots
<Ricardo__> Aerolitus, ta de squeeze ae/
<Ricardo__> ?
<gabezao> eu uso o firefox mesmo no debian ;p
<Aerolitus> Ricardo__: testing/wheezy
<tiagoscd> nntp: entendi, bem estranho isso
<Ricardo__> eh aki nao deu pra por testing
<Ricardo__> ainda
<Ricardo__> driver porco da amd
<Ricardo__> nao ta rolando no xorg
<Ricardo__> 1.12
<Ricardo__> ae teria q dar downgrade no xorg e achei mta gambiarra melhor esperar
<Aerolitus> aqui foi, melhor distro Linux que tive oportunidade até o momento
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Qual a sua placa?
<Ricardo__> ati 4650
<Ricardo__> lancaram um provisorio legacy mas nao contempla minha placa
<Ricardo__> entao por enquanto de squeeze
<sistematico> Debian?
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu sempre tenho problema com o firefox nao sei o que eh
<Ricardo__> isso
<sistematico> hmmm
<nntp> tiagoscd, no windwos era foda que eu perdia tudo
<Ricardo__> sistematico, espero q resolvam ate estabilizar se nao fudeu
<Ricardo__> ati sempre foi prob com linux
<Aerolitus> nntp: nada, estava tudo salvo em C:\WINDOWS\aiiahhuaruhahpaparhoarhh\1221124u=--h1r1h1-81r1r1h1\temp\$user\ahh99hw9awh9uawhu9ahaahwhuaewhuawehuawehuahu\files\
<Ricardo__> pelo menos ainda posso curtir o gnome 2 ahaha
<nntp> kkkkkk Aerolitus kkkkkkkkkkk
<Aerolitus> barbada de achar
<Ricardo__> Aerolitus, ta de gnome 3?
<Aerolitus> Ricardo__: nah, xmonad
<Ricardo__> esse gnome 3 e o tiro no pe
<Ricardo__> ahaah
<nntp> how to hack facebook account
<nntp> https://www.facebook.com/help/227937387223142/?q=lose%20my%20password&sid=097Dweh0j6ahse1le
<Ricardo__> mas o unity ainda consegue ser pior
<Ricardo__> to usando kubuntu aki tb em dual
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Tá usando o fglrx?
<sistematico> Com a ATI 4650 no Debian.
<Ricardo__> sim sistematico ae q ta o fglrx tiraram dos repo por ser instavel.. e o q ta no sid nao rola na minha placa
<Ricardo__> so pra ati 5000 pra cima
<sistematico> Ricardo__: amd.com
<Ricardo__> da erro
<Ricardo__> na instalacao
<Ricardo__> com os .run do site
<Ricardo__> amd
<sistematico> Qual?
<Ricardo__> ae uso o comando com --force
<Ricardo__> ele instala
<Ricardo__> masss
<Ricardo__> nao funciona direito o driver
<Ricardo__> nao controla temperatura por ex
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Fale o erro, quem sabe eu posso te ajudar.
<Ricardo__> ae pra nao eskentar os cornos prefiro esperar
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Você quem sabe.
<Ricardo__> acho q resolvem cara
<Ricardo__> é vadiagem da amd
<Ricardo__> tentei no debian 7 e crunchbang
<Ricardo__> os dois da pau
<Ricardo__> os drivers opensource nao rola saida pra tv ne?
<Ricardo__> na real tava afim de bricnar nakele archlinux ainda nao testei
<paladinn> salve familia, firmeza total ?
<Ricardo__> eo squeeze ta bem estavel como uma rocha.. com os pacotes pre historicos mas ta funcionando tudo
<Ricardo__> heha
<Ricardo__> e mais um ano e pouco ainda tem suporte
<paladinn> to usando wheezy com gnome 3 =x
<Ricardo__> se quiser algum programa atual vo pro kubuntu
<Ricardo__> ate pq os ppa do ubuntu sao uma mao na roda
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> praticidade
<paladinn> apt-get for life
<paladinn> xD
<nntp> aiai
<nntp> 100gigas pela rede sem fio demora neh
<nntp> kk
<paladinn> sera
<paladinn> numa rede de 10MB
<paladinn> demora
<paladinn> numa gigalan
<paladinn> não demora
<paladinn> =~
<paladinn> 100 gigas nu wireless
<nntp> nu wireless
<paladinn> se pegar 300MB ou os router que vi de 400MB
<paladinn> ai vai rapido acho, umas horas
<nntp> 150
<nntp> to vendo aqui se eu vou ligar um hd usb
<nntp> usb 3.0
<nntp> huhu
<nntp> mas o hd acho que so roda em 2.0 huhu
<paladinn> osso
<paladinn> usb de saida azul
<paladinn> :D
<nntp> sim
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> pq osso ?
<nntp> 140 gigas
<nntp> e contando
<nntp> hupf
<nntp> vai dar uns 20 gigas isso ou mais
<nntp> 200
<Aerolitus> é por isto que comprei placas e router gigabit
<nntp> mais de 200gb
<nntp> noite toda ou mais
<nntp> Aerolitus, o hd eh scsi ?
<Aerolitus> é
<Aerolitus> ide é para matar o véio
<nntp> ae sim
<Aerolitus> ta mandando trinta e poucos mega por transferencia
<nntp> ide
<Aerolitus> eu nunca fiz um teste para ver até onde vai
<Aerolitus> mas é rápido
<Aerolitus> e são dois
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: qual seu router giga?
<nntp> o negocio eh escrever e ler ao mesmo tempo
<Aerolitus> dlink g sei lá o que
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: modelo específico
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ajudaria
<Aerolitus> está lá na outra sala
<Aerolitus> e nesta máquina, não tem acesso
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: nmap -v -v -O ?
<Aerolitus> pera
<nntp> -v -v O
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: das veiz
<nntp> haha
<nntp> amo nmap
<Rudolf> nntp: OS details: DD-WRT v23 - v24-sp2
<Rudolf> nntp: olha o meu
<nntp> aeuhae
<nntp> vamo ver o meu
<Aerolitus> acho que é este aqui
<Aerolitus> http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/kabum3/produtos/descricao.cgi?id=01:02:26:66:135&origem=6
<Aerolitus> euestou plugado no 'meu' router
<Aerolitus> um openbsd =D
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: quem é openbsd tio?
<Aerolitus> um SO, em um pentium quatro
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: seu ap?
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ou seu desk?
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ou seu router?
<nntp> nao dou conta de ver meu router lol
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: ele gerencia as máquinas eu eu uso, o outro é parqa o resto da populaçãp residencial
<nntp> 300gb
<nntp> huhu
<Aerolitus> viciei
<Aerolitus> http://imagebin.org/235607
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: atualmente o duro é ter onde guardar tanto arquivo
<Aerolitus> 1tb a cerca de trezentos reais ..
<Aerolitus> já foi pior
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ah sim, se vc pode ficar gastanto com isso
<Aerolitus> aqui é mais barato equipar um server e tocar tudo quanto é música dentro e liberar em rede local do que equipar cada máquina com hd grande para multimidia
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: sim, claro
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: vc só paga uma mobo com bastante adaptadores e os discos
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: usando freenas?
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: nah
<Aerolitus> coloquei em um Debian mesmo
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: freenas, recomendo
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: a não ser que esse debian tenha outros serviços
<Aerolitus> tem algumas coisas, tipo server web, bd, ssh etc
<Aerolitus> é um server com cinco usuários, dae é sossegado
<Aerolitus> que gostoso ¬¬
<Aerolitus> ls
<Aerolitus> er
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> uma amiga perdeu a senha do face
<nntp> e o email dela mudou kk
<nntp> nao existe o antigo mais
<nntp> nossa e eh burra ainda por cima ae fica foda
<Aerolitus> massa, eu olho para isto e enxergo a maior ferramenta de controle social já inventada
<Aerolitus> todo mundo vai e posta seu relatório diário, voluntariamente o.0
<nntp> eu nem uso Aerolitus
<nntp> Aerolitus, so tem uma epoca do ano que eu uso eh julho por causa da teporada de araguaia aeuhae
<Aerolitus> eu não passo nem perto
<nntp> Aerolitus, fora isso nao uso nao
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> a parad eh pra deixar o cara mais burro que jah eh
<Aerolitus> já estamos mais burros que a um século atrás
<nntp> kkk
<matheuscar> boa noite.
<nntp> boa noite
<tiagoscd> noite
<matheuscar> bah noite #estiloSUL rsrs
<Aerolitus> noite
<matheuscar> FDS com muita chuva!
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, pegou a receita do CaPPuCCino??
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: peguei sim ^^ quando tiver um tempinho vou testar
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> kd ?
<matheuscar> http://matheuscar.wordpress.com/2012/10/28/cappuccino-caseiro/
<matheuscar> VCS precisam ver isso aki: http://matheuscar.wordpress.com/2012/11/10/charuto-moda-vera/ #gastronomia
<nntp> legal eu conhecia uma com leite ninho
<nntp> ficava bom tmb
<nntp> ta faltando uma palavra lah matheuscar
<nntp> gosto de tomar com leite quente do que com agua
<Aerolitus> 9.9
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: bem legal :)
<nntp> eh umas de se fazer mesmo viu matheuscar
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-13
<matheuscar> fica bom d+++
<matheuscar> nntp, palavra onde?
<nntp> no teu comentario lah ... gosto de tomar mais com leite...
<matheuscar> vlw
<paladinn> :D
<matheuscar> tiagoscd e nntp, para acompanhar o cappuccino: http://matheuscar.wordpress.com/2012/11/12/pudim-de-pao/
<matheuscar> Tbm bom d+++!! :)
<nntp> sim matheuscar desse ae ja comi
<matheuscar> legal. não sei pq não sou gordo!! rsrs
<matheuscar> Mas deve ser pq meus pratos são equilibrados!! hehe
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> hehehehe
<nntp> eu to engordando parei de fumar pouco mais de 1 mes
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> coisa boa
<tiagoscd> o/
<tiagoscd> parar de fumar no caso
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> \o aumentei o peso legal
<matheuscar> única coisa q notei foi a bendita cerva e barriga!! kkkkk
<nntp> mas acho que isso passa com o tempo
<nntp> hoje nem beber eu ando bebendo mais muito raro mas comer hunf
<nntp> e a tal da coca cola essa eh foda
<matheuscar> Coca-cola, minha última opção
<matheuscar> não gosto
<tiagoscd> eu prefiro soda
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheuscar> Sprite vai.
<matheuscar> dois... qdo nao tem Sprite!! kkkkk
<matheuscar> volto já. até...
<nntp> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/security/analysis-of-a-targeted-cyber-attack/8633?tag=nl.e036&s_cid=e036
<nntp> The system will be down for 10 days for preventive maintenance. lol
<Grossu-DF> ola
<Grossu-DF> onde acho um arquivo que cria disko de boot ? conheço um que é do linux...
<oliveiraborges> Alguem vivo ?
<nntp> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<Rudolf> nntp: não entendi seu memo
<sergioubuntu> Bom dia a todos
<sergioubuntu> eu baixei o ubuntu 12.10 mais ele é 753mb e não consigo gravar no cd, como faço já que o cde aceita apenas 700mb?
<Rudolf> sergioubuntu: não faz
<Rudolf> sergioubuntu: grave em um dvd
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que eu tava era testando mais que escrevendo... falei dos bot neh ? ou se voce tava dormindo ?
<sergioubuntu> tentei, mais diz que não é suportado
<Rudolf> nntp: se estava dormindo
<Rudolf> sergioubuntu: sim, não é suportado. grave no dvd
<Peste_Bubonica> sergioubuntu, mano, pra que queimar uma midia
<nntp> Rudolf, sim sim tava testando o memo e vc deveria estar dormindo mesmo kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: nem estaava
<Peste_Bubonica> sergioubuntu, pegue um pendrive de 2 ou 4GB e monte seu iso la
<Peste_Bubonica> pegue o unetbootin sergioubuntu
<Rudolf> sergioubuntu: também
<Peste_Bubonica> sergioubuntu, depois vc boota via USB e ja era
<nntp> eu amo gravar dvd
<nntp> tenho tudo em dvd aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, meu drive aqui tinha até poeira
<Peste_Bubonica> ontem fui tentar gravar um
<sergioubuntu> blz obrigado galera, vou fazer aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> acho que desde que comprei esse note, nao gravei 20 cds/dvds
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, aeuheauhae eu uso quase todo dia
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, tenho pilhas de dvds gravados
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, gravo alguns filmes pra minha filha
<Peste_Bubonica> só
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, ahuauhhuahuauha
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, cuidado pra nao virar acumulador hein
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, aehaeuhea eu uso muito ja sou acumulador de natureza.. aeuhaeuhea dureza direto tem q sair jogando coisa fora que fica tudo amontuado aqui eu guardo tudo mesmo kkk
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, tenho ateh carta de amor do colegial kkk que eu acho aqui de vez em quando sou figura d+ kkk
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, apostila do meu 1o curso de informatica em 86
<nntp> Peste_Bubonica, a apostila foi impressa com impressora matricial kkk
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<nntp> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/4172/seleo002.png kkk
<danielbarros> bom dia
<danielbarros> minha instalação diz que este kernel não é suportado
<Fisico> Rudolf: mas é só o bug do do 35 naquele programa lá hein Rudolf ? ou tem outro?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não sei
<Rudolf> vai saber
<Fisico> eheee
<Rudolf> o problema é na função tprimo
<Rudolf> me deu sono ontem para descobrir pq
<caio> bom dia
<Guest54345> instalei no meu noot o librix, as não estou conseguindo instalar o java , então pensei em instalar o ubunto que tem tuto na rede de como instalar
<Guest54345> mas como faço para instalar em um cd?
<Lambertini> Guest54345, instalar em um cd o que ?
<nntp> acho que ele ta tentando copiar em um cd e nao ta copiando pq a imagem ta bugada extrasize
<nntp> dureza o povo nao le nada nesse mundo mano
<nntp> e o pior de tudo que todo mundo morre de medo de errar kkk ae nuca aprende nada
<Rudolf> nntp: tem que pegar no colo
<Rudolf> Guest54345: primeiro vamos a comunicação.
<nntp> Rudolf, nah isso me revolta
<Rudolf> Guest54345: se você quer instalar o ubuntu, você necessita gravar a imagem de 752M em um DVD ou em um pendrive (unetbootin)
<nntp> Rudolf, o Lambertini ja assustou o cara kkk
<Rudolf> Guest54345: a partir daí bootar essa imagem
<Lambertini> o ubuntu não tem o min-iso ?
<Rudolf> Lambertini: notanymore
<Lambertini> que merda!
<Rudolf> Lambertini: alias, nunca vi nada "mini" no ubuntu
<Lambertini> ahshudhaus
<Lambertini> o debian tem
<Rudolf> Lambertini: não é o foco "meia-distro"
<Lambertini> sei
<nntp> falar a real eu gosto eh dos dvd-completao
<Lambertini> bom pois é, cada um com sua mania :P
<Rudolf> Lambertini: o cara vai instalar full e quer usar full
<Lambertini> Rudolf, sim, mas ele poderia ter o mini e instalar o resto pela internet
<nntp> c tah sem internet rola as pacotera no dvd
<Lambertini> assim pegaria os pacotes mais atualizados
<Lambertini> nntp, ahauhahua rola as pacotera foi ótimo
<RxDx> tentei instalar o google chrome no meu ubuntu 12.10 e fala que nao é um pacote seguro.. aconteceu com vcs tambem?
<Lambertini> na verdade não é min-iso
<nntp> Lambertini, eh nem todo mundo tem internet toda hora
<Lambertini>  é NetIso
<Lambertini> mas acho que da na mesma
<Lambertini> mesmo *
<Lambertini> mas ficar caçando no cd é triste
<Lambertini> imagina, debian 9 cds pra procurar as coisas
<Lambertini> ou 4 dvds
<Lambertini> acho que é isso
<nntp> cara isso eh normal no linux
<Rudolf> opções
<Rudolf> não gostou usa outro
<nntp> lembro quando windwos eram uns 13 discos de 3,5 kk
<Lambertini> claro, gosto é = , a gente sabe o que
<nntp> cada um tem o seu
<Lambertini> sim
<nntp> acho que era o windwos 3.11 que era assim
<nntp> kkk
<Lambertini> até o 95
<Lambertini> tinha disquetera
<nntp> 60 discos
<Lambertini> era uma pancada
<Lambertini> não sei ao certo quantos eram
<Lambertini> eu tinha, depois que saiu o cd
<nntp> pra quem carregava jogo na fira k7 era tudo de bom kkk
<Lambertini> "joguei" tudo fora
<Lambertini> desgravei o windows pra usar os discos pra outra coisa
<nntp> eu tenho disco flexivel aqui ainda
<Guest54345> peço desculpas .. a patroa chamou para o almoço ... da´i é ordem..rs
<Lambertini> relaxa
<Guest54345> qual a melhor maneira de instalar o ubuntu no pc, como não tenho nada para salvar nele poderia ser direto.
<nntp-off> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/5088/seleo003.png
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza?
 * mwallacesd manda um alo pra todo mundo aqui no canal
<mwallacesd> =P
<Lambertini> tarde
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Sorentto> e ai povo... bao?
<Guest90605> olá bom dia
<Rudolf> tarrde
<Matheus_Carvalho> Rudolf, buenas oreiudo
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalho: eae, belezinha
<nntp-off> fala ae
<Sorentto> http://www.inovacaotecnologica.com.br/noticias/noticia.php?artigo=brasil-internet-futuro&id=010150121112
<osvander> oi a todos
<osvander> alguem pode me informar se posso instalar o ubuntu no pendrive
<insano> osvander:   pode
<osvander> e pode instalr em conjunto no windows
<Rudolf> osvander: pode
<insano> em conjunto?
<osvander> digo funcionando os dois juntos
<insano> osvander:   juntos ao mesmo tempo?
<Rudolf> osvander: ao mesmo tempo?
<Rudolf> insano: fear!
<osvander> não ora entro com um so oura com outro
<insano> Rudolf:   sincronismo
<insano> osvander:   sim
<Rudolf> osvander: a palavra "juntos" não define isso
<osvander> obrigado
<Rudolf> osvander: mas instalar sim
<osvander> pafra instalr no pendrive é só entrar nele e instalr certo?
<osvander> se eu gostar ai instalo no drive C:
<Rudolf> osvander: eu sugiro você não fazer isso
<Rudolf> osvander: uma recomendação, começar lendo o guiafoca.org
<osvander> porque
<Rudolf> osvander: saber o que é linux antes de testar
<osvander> ok
<Rudolf> insano: é importante
<Rudolf> osvander: pq pendrive tem tempo de escrita e leitura bem diferente de hd
<osvander> o meu pc veio com o linux ao comprar
<Rudolf> osvander: e você vai achar que é "pau" da distro
<asklov> Rudolf: guiafoca...nostalgia agora
<Rudolf> asklov: ainda atual
<asklov> Rudolf: serio ? nunca mais vi akilo
<asklov> Rudolf: darei um bizu
<osvander> ok vou no guifoca
<osvander> obrigadoooo
<osvander> falou e tchau
<nntp> nossa cheguei tarde
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae
<nntp> Rudolf, mais um heroi ?! aehuea
<nntp> Sistema Operacional Vander Rudolf
<nntp> lol
<nntp> vo voltar pro meus estudos kkk
<nntp> nossa meu ubuntu deu pra travar agora q ta uma beleza
<liberie> ja tentou debugar nntp
<nntp> nossa to no meio do aprendizado aqui liberie .... mas eh bem provavel que seja o compiz
<nntp> liberie, ou o programinha de pdf que to usando
<nntp> liberie, um dos 2
<liberie> nao gera dump ?
<nntp> nao explodiu nao so ta travando
<Rudolf> nntp: aff
<Rudolf> nntp: usa mupdf
<nntp> compiz 80% cpu agora faoi pra 2
<nntp> tal de evince
<Rudolf> nntp: gnome
<Rudolf> credo
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eh ele neh
<nntp> evince
<nntp> ele e firefox eu tenho uma zica com esse firefox mano kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: tu usa compiz e a culpa é do resto?
<Rudolf> nntp: meo deos
<nntp> desktop globe cairo dock com opengl
<nntp> tudo frufru aqui show mano aeuheauh  menu pegando fogo e tudo mais kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: useless
<nntp> 2giga de memoria sendo usado kkk
<liberie> menos que o surface
<nntp> suap ja a 10,1%
<liberie> kkkk
<nntp> swap
<nntp> lkkkk
<nntp> eh o swap ja ta pedindo disco ae trava mesmo
<liberie> bem swap nao e para travar
<liberie> e sim ficar a treva de lento
<nntp> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6047/seleo004.png
<nntp> firula com o compiz os proc ficam nas alturas!!
<junior_> boa tarde
<junior_> boa yatde
<junior_> tarde
<nntp> boa
<juggernat> ola galera
<juggernat> tudo baum ?
<juggernat> só tem uma pessoa nessa sala  ?
<juggernat> oiÊ
<nntp> fala juggernat
<juggernat> tudo baum ?
<juggernat> ai fala de onte :p
<juggernat> ?
<nntp> sussa
<nntp> to falando da base
<juggernat> que base ?
<problems> problems: velocity of ubunut in the virtual machine and ocr no function
<juggernat> vc podia me ajudar em uma paradinha
<problems> problems: velocity of ubunut in the virtual machine and ocr no function
<Ursinha> problems, for english support, please go to #ubuntu
<juggernat> sera que vc pode me ajudar ?
<nntp> pensei que era um bot
<nntp> Ursinha,
<nntp> kkk
<juggernat> como assim ?
<nntp> fala juggernat
<nntp> fica rodeando nao diz qq eh o problems ?
<juggernat> ha pdc
<juggernat> tipo
<saymon> qual a didferança do 64 p 32?
<nntp> bus
<juggernat> tenho um arquvo no meu pendrive
<nntp> o bus eh maior
<nntp> no 64
<juggernat> como eu fasso para trasformar o arquivo para chmode ?
<nntp> hum?
<nntp> deixar ele executavel eh isso ?
<juggernat> você usa frequentemente o terminal shell ?
<nntp> chmod +x nomearquivo
<nntp> sempre
<juggernat> tenho que colocar -r tbm ?
<nntp> man chmod
<saymon> algem sabe explicar se eu com 6gb de ram posso usar o 32bits sem problemas?
<nntp> pode sim mas pra que se sua maquina eh 64 ?
<juggernat> como ele vai saber que é a pasta que eu quero que transforme em chmode
<juggernat> ?
<nntp> na verdade juggernat
<nntp> pasta no linux nao existe
<saymon> o suporte a 64 bits é o recomendado, e vou  instalar notebook,
<juggernat> ha sim diretorio
<nntp> sao arquivos dentro de arquivos
<nntp> juggernat, le o guiafoca.org
<saymon> nao existe um aversão pra notebook's 64?
<marceloxn> olá, boa tarde
<Aerolitus> não
<nntp> hal o/
<Aerolitus> opa, tela errada
<saymon> vlw, obrigado
<nntp> Aerolitus, bele ?
<Aerolitus> nntp: aha
<marceloxn> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.10 e qdo clico no gerenciador de atualizações aparece uma meg de rro
<nntp> saymon, pode instalar a 64 no note
<juggernat> sou aprendis do Linux , e achei muito bom só que gostaria de aprender mais sobre os comandos uma delas é recuperar pendrive por chmode
<marceloxn>  Este é um problema grave. Tente novamente mais tarde. Se o problema persistir, por favor relate um erro para os desenvolvedores.
<marceloxn> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_i18n_Translation-pt, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<nntp> viz
<nntp> juggernat, guiafoca
<marceloxn> algué temuma dica?
<Aerolitus> juggernat: recuperar via chmod?
<juggernat> guiafoca é um site ???
<nntp> juggernat, sim
<Aerolitus> este truque é novo, quero aprender
<juggernat> pdc
<juggernat> mais é para linux ubuntu ?
<nntp> juggernat, eh um guia pra aprender linux
<nntp> juggernat, pra qq linux
<juggernat> poxa brigado msm '-'
<nntp> juggernat, de nada mano
<juggernat> é verdade que todos que usam  o linux é que estudou engenharia da informatica ??
<nntp> juggernat, nao
<problema> problemas: velocidade do ubuntu na máquina virtual e OCR não funciona
<SantCardo> pessoal me indicam ai clientes irc
<nntp> xchat
<Aerolitus> SantCardo: erc
<nntp> bitchX
<nntp> ^^
<Aerolitus> bitchX foi pra derrubar
<Aerolitus> aha
<nntp> problema, quanto de ram ?
<nntp> Aerolitus, esse eh velho hein ? kkk
<nntp> bitch X
<nntp> aehaeueha
<nntp> ja usei isso
<nntp> problema, o problema eh sua ram
<nntp> 512 de ram no comp e fazendo maquina virtual problema  ?
<SantCardo> blz
<nntp> Aerolitus, da 6h isso aqui ferve kkk
<Aerolitus> irráá
<problema> como colocar na nuvem o sistema operacional ubuntu?
<nntp> Aerolitus, encaminha o shell pro rapaz ae
<juggernat> nntp , posso te fazer uma pergunta sem noção , é que muita coisa me dechou em duvida nesse terminal shell
<Aerolitus> meu shell? 0.0
<nntp> Aerolitus, um nas nuvens
<nntp> juggernat, pode fazer outra pergunta sim
<Aerolitus> acho que não é o que ele quer
<FFernandes> Boa tarde acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 12.10 em menu notebook mas notei que ele não encontrou o drive da Inter Graphics ele reconhece como desconhecido. Algum colega pode me informar como posso resolver isso?
<Aerolitus> pode ser que seja tipo isto, mas nem
<Aerolitus> http://shells.red-pill.eu/
<nntp> kkk
<juggernat> exeste possibilidades do terminal shell invadir um outro sistema operacional ?
<nntp> problema, ae os shells online nas nuvens
<Aerolitus> juggernat: em verdade lhe digo: tudo ocorre no shell
<nntp> juggernat, sem um operador competente nao
<nntp> FFernandes, eh o driver  da placa de video
<nntp> felipealmeida, tem q ver o modelo pra poder instalar se tiver o driver disponivel
<FFernandes> nntp, sim notei que era o drive mas onde posso baixa-lo para instalar?
<nntp> FFernandes, geralmente no site do fabricante
<FFernandes> nntp, obrigado! Pela resposta!
<nntp> por nada FFernandes da uma procurada no google sobre drivers proprietarios
<nntp> FFernandes, ve o modelo da tua placa e procura se tem pra ela
<juggernat> sim eu entendo , essa não e minha inteção no linux mais então se tiver uma pessoa que entende de verdade dessa linguage tem possibilidade de uma pessoa invadir ?
<nntp> juggernat, isso depende de como o sistema alvo ta cofigurado e dos skills do operador do sistema de ataque
<nntp> juggernat, tudo eh possivel....
<Aerolitus> cada um tem uma habilidade, tem gente que tem em achar vulnerabilidades em software
<juggernat> poxa , brigade msm pelas duvidas esclarecidas
<juggernat> vc ja deve ser um expert nisso né ?
<nntp> Aerolitus, eh fera em DoS atack
<Aerolitus> eu não, sou a síntese do noob, o nntp é que sabe
<nntp> eu ja gosto mais do bruteforce
<Aerolitus> 0.0
<nntp> mas dependendo da sua passowrdlist ae sim a gente pode tentar outro modo
<nntp> primeiro voce tem q aprender c pra poder fazer seu trojan pro antivirus nao detectar
<nntp> juggernat, ae sim juggernat
<Aerolitus> botnet howto, by nntp
<nntp> juggernat, usa backtrack ? lol
<nntp> Aerolitus, lo
<juggernat> o que é backtrack ? '-'
<nntp> vixx
<nntp> eh uma distro dedicada a testes de penetraçao
<nntp> nao confunde com pornografia nao kkk
<juggernat> auhsuaus entendo
<nntp> -.o
<Aerolitus> é complicado isto, bruteforce, penetração ..
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eh a quando chega na parte do exploitar ae fudeu
<juggernat> ainda não sei do que  é mais backtrack é um programa
<juggernat> ou é um comando do shell nntp ?
<nntp> juggernat, backtrack eh uma distro linux
<nntp> Aerolitus, assim nasce um hacker
<nntp> juggernat, comando no linux vc começa pelo iptables
<nntp> juggernat, man iptables
<nntp> vc jah tem o nat no teu nome
<juggernat> nntp apareceu aki bem assim
<juggernat> iptables v1.4.12: no command specified
<juggernat> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<Aerolitus> nntp: tudo tem um começo, tudo tem um porque .. talvez ele esteja só engenhando para traçar seu perfil e relacionar você com algum crime cibernético, defamando você junto com o canal, a distro e a rede, porque aqui é muito barulhento e tem muita gente filosofando, alto
 * Aerolitus conspirancy mode on
<juggernat> o que siguinifica pra mim ?
<nntp> Aerolitus, tudo que eu ja fiz foi para fins "educativos" kkkk
<Aerolitus> aha
<nntp> fone...
<juggernat> nntp pra que serve o iatables ???
<nntp> juggernat, iptables serve para controlar o netfilter
<Spiga> itables ?
<Spiga> e app da apple?
<nntp> Spiga, kkk
<juggernat> mais isso é de defesa ou de ataque ?
<nntp> juggernat, aha
<nntp> como diz o Aerolitus
<nntp> Aerolitus, aha
<nntp> juggernat, vc nao quer se proteger dos caras que querem entrar no seu computador  pelo shell ?
<Spiga> juggernat, iptables = firewall do windows com uma observação ele funciona.
<juggernat> rs não to conseguindo raciocinar
<Spiga> juggernat, sabe o que é firewall?
<nntp> juggernat, no inicio eh assim mesmo... ateh Deus falou no inicio eram trevas!
<juggernat> ja ouvir falar
<nntp> da vai clareando...
<nntp> firewall = parede de fogo ou muro de fogo
<nntp> Aerolitus, huhuhu
<Aerolitus> lol
<asklov> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/1291/fire20wall2020mad20bomb.jpg
<Spiga> juggernat, melhor que eu te explicar sobre firewall ... vai no wikipedia ..
<juggernat> ha ta
<juggernat> sei sim o que é firewall
<nntp> asklov, isso eh um napalm
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> juggernat, intao.. iptables e mesma coisa .. a diferença e o nome.
<juggernat> entendi , mais eu tenho que configurar esse ? iptables
<Spiga> juggernat, tem ... vc tem instalado no seu linux?
<Spiga> digita ai iptables
<Aerolitus> os computadores avançaram nas duas últimas décadas, mas ainda não conseguem advinhar o que o usuário quer fazer juggernat
<juggernat> aerolitus
<juggernat> spiga
<Spiga> oi
<juggernat> aki  aparece bem assim
<juggernat> iptables v1.4.12: no command specified
<juggernat> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<Spiga> certo ... ta instalado.
<Spiga> agora vc precisa saber as regras de iptables.
<nntp> agora tem q ver se ele ta funcionando Spiga -L
<Spiga> nao adianta eu te falar aki .. e mais facil ler os document
<nntp> juggernat, o melhor comando do linux chama "man"
<Spiga> alguem lembra de cabeça iptables do focalinux
<Spiga> oips
<Spiga> site focalinux
<nntp> Spiga, http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/avancado/ch-fw-iptables.html
<Spiga> aee
<Spiga> juggernat, leia ai o site que o nntp passou ...
<Spiga> melhor que eu ficar te falando o que é isso o que akilo
<nntp> juggernat, mas começa por aqui  http://www.guiafoca.org
<juggernat> ahushua bacana '-'
<nntp> juggernat, bem completo esse guia ae pra quem ta começando ou pra quem ja eh ferao no negocio do linux
<juggernat> você tbm estão usando o ubuntu ?
<nntp> juggernat, maioria aqui usa linux nao importa a distro
<nntp> linux eh linux
<Spiga> sim..
<Spiga> eu uso windows ...
<nntp> huhuhu
<nntp> lol xp ainda
<Spiga> to em casa.
<Spiga> ops
<Aerolitus> é . dai mata o véio
<Spiga> to no serviço
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> to no serviço .. aki e osso
<Spiga> muita coisa chata... e  muito programa feito para windows
<Spiga> nao tem como ficar sem
<Aerolitus> os programas feitos para windows, em geral, tem n iguais que fazem a mesma coisa, só que a logomarca é hipnotizante para alguns
<Aerolitus> eu só não achei ainda anti spyware e removedor de trojan para os outros SO's o.0
<Spiga> o foda sao software de controle da empresa.
<Spiga> wine nao emula alguns direito.
<Spiga> :/ ja tentei.
<juggernat> ontem parecia que eu estava em um chat do MAC
<juggernat> ou de um outro software livre
<juggernat> pq quando eu mencionei o nome uuntu me ameaçaram a sair da sala de bate papo
<Aerolitus> é algo meio tipo mencionar comunismo lá por 1980 =D
<Aerolitus> o perigo vermelho l0l
<Aerolitus> porque não que tenha a ver com comunismo, mas ameaça o regime vigente
<Spiga> mas em casa eu tb uso windows.
<Spiga> linux nao roda jogo :/
<Spiga> como win roda.
<Aerolitus> é .. minha fase de video game já passou =D
<Spiga> eu tenho 27 ...
<Aerolitus> e eu vinte e quatro
<Spiga> tenho xbox... e PC pro gamer
<Spiga> ja to querendo um PC melhor .. pois AC3 nao vai rodar no meu PC
<Aerolitus> é .. games empurram a indústria do hardware, junto com o SO de janelinha que dobra os requerimentosa cada lançamento
<Spiga> Aerolitus, relaxa... steam for linux jaja.. 100%
<Spiga> ai eu volto para linux
<juggernat> o wine não roda jogos ???
<Aerolitus> eu uso .. se os games forem open source =D
<Aerolitus> porque eu vou querer aprender ocódigo
<Spiga> juggernat, roda mas da muito trampo ...
<Spiga> C++
<Spiga> aprende isso que vc aprende fazer jogo
<Aerolitus> eu não quero aprender C++, quero ler o código =D
<Rudolf> c++, lua, python, opengl, directx
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: começa pelo pygames
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: tem uns "source code" muito intuitivos
<Aerolitus> err .. já volto, um min
<Spiga> youtube
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: lave as mãos
<Spiga> tem muito tutorial bacana la
<juggernat> em tão é mais vatage eu usar o windows aki esse pqc é quad core e ainda tem uma placa de video de 512 gforce
<juggernat> alguem concorda comigo ?
<Rudolf> juggernat: para jogo?
<Rudolf> juggernat: 100%
<Rudolf> juggernat: tenho um desk aqui six-core
<Spiga> concordo.
<Rudolf> juggernat: 1G de nvidia
<Rudolf> juggernat: 8G de ram 1600
<juggernat> LOL porra
<Spiga> so para jogo
<juggernat> vc é apelão em
<Rudolf> Spiga: pra mim jogo
<juggernat> ahsuahushauhsa
<Rudolf> juggernat: mas não tenho tempo
<Rudolf> juggernat: só jogo nas férias
<Spiga> Rudolf, o que se tem ai de jogo?
<juggernat> mais tudo que eu queria era rodar GTA 4 aki nesse meu PC mais eu não queria usar o windows
<Rudolf> juggernat: e olha lá
<Rudolf> Spiga: das ultimas férias estou parado zerando dead space 1, crysis 1, nfs , burnout paradise, neverwinter ninghts (dlc 2)
<juggernat> férias pra mim tem que ser todo dia e toda hora rs
<Rudolf> juggernat: quem me dera
<Rudolf> juggernat: meu tempo de vagabundagem já passou
<Spiga> to esperando lançamento do COD black ops 2
<Spiga> ja fiz a pre compra pro xbox
<juggernat> aushuahsa
<Spiga> eu jogo pelo menos 2h no dia.
<Rudolf> Spiga: vc tem tempo
<Spiga> lol... eu faço meu tempo
<Rudolf> vcs tem quantos anos?
<juggernat> se eu instalar o virtalbox no meu linux com o windows sera que tem como eu executar o TGA 4 de ps3 ?
<Spiga> Rudolf, 27 anos
<Rudolf> Spiga: não é tão novo
<Rudolf> Spiga: trabalha? estuda? mora com os pais?
<Rudolf> juggernat: cara, emulação não foi feito para jogos
<Rudolf> juggernat: não perde tempo
<Spiga> Rudolf, trampo das 15:30 as 00:28, moro com minha mae.. e to construindo casa para morar ate março de 2013
<Rudolf> Spiga: morar com a mãe ajuda
<juggernat> valeu pela dica Rudolf
<Spiga> ainda faço academia das 10:00 as 11:00
<Rudolf> Spiga: né?
<Spiga> ajuda muito...
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Spiga> o foda e os gasto com pedreiro... e dor de cabeça
<Rudolf> Spiga: sem namorada?
<Spiga> tenho
<Spiga> ano que vem .... casamento.
<Spiga> março fica pronta a casa
<Rudolf> to casado já
<Aerolitus> voltei
<Rudolf> 20:07 < Spiga> lol... eu faço meu tempo
<Rudolf> preciso aprender isso
<Rudolf> trabalho + faculdade + esposa
<Rudolf> + ingles
<Rudolf> sobra muito não
<Aerolitus> slaaaave
<Spiga> sabe o que eu faço.
<Spiga> tiro domingo + 2 dias na semana
<Spiga> para jogar.
<Aerolitus> três dias na semanapara jogar, lol
<Spiga> fico terça e quinta + domingo ... para jogar... nem vejo minha namorada
<Rudolf> Spiga: heuheiuheiuehiuehe
<Spiga> Aerolitus, e mais essas horas que eu tiro para fazer o que eu gosto... se nao eu fico louco..
<Spiga> e muito stress.
<Aerolitus> eu gosto de código, de Unix e de pirigueti
<Aerolitus> e rock'n'roll, alto
<Spiga> nao precisa ser so para game.. vai caminhar, ler livro sei la .. mas tira para vc essa horas se nao vc acaba ficando doente.
<juggernat> campanha "mate minha curiosidade" se vc tbm estar curioso pra sabe de onde seus colega do chat estar falo coloque ai agora qual cidade vc fala "EU SOU DE ESPIRITO SANTO VITORIA " fale vc tbm *-* brigado pela atenção !
<Aerolitus> "EU SOU DE ESPIRITO SANTO VITORIA"
<Aerolitus> o.0
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: inverte
<Spiga> uhauhahauhahu
<juggernat> pelo ao menos vcs entenderam ashuahsua
<Kakarot0> ola pessoal
<juggernat> Kakarot0 tudo bacana ?
<marciobr> galera nao to conseguindo configurar minha rede local com o windows 7 ... ja vi uns tutoriais e nao consegui. Alguem?
<Spiga> marciobr, por favor ... qual nome do canal?
<Ruan_> Olá pessoal
<Aerolitus> eu entendo tanto de Windows7 quanto de reatores termonucleares
<marciobr> Spiga mas eu to em linux e quero acessar a rede aqui que ta rodando win7
<Ruan_> Tenho uma duvida
<Ruan_> Quais são as características técnicas do Linux Ubuntu?
<Ruan_> :)
<juggernat> se-morre
<marciobr> Configurei o Samba mas nada feito
<Spiga> marciobr, tipo configurou o samba?
<Spiga> certo
<juggernat> a o Ubuntu é bem simples
<Spiga> marciobr,  pinga o pc com win7
<marciobr> nao da nada
<marciobr> Spiga
<Spiga> marciobr, nao ta retornando nada?
<marciobr> nao
<Spiga> marciobr, olha pode ser 2 coisas. pc win7 nao ta na rede.. ou firewall do PC win7 ta ligado...
<Spiga> desliga o firewall e manda pingar de novo
<marciobr> blz
<Aerolitus> MarconM: vai me dar invite ou não vai
<Aerolitus> ?
<juggernat> alguem sabe qual é a porcentagem de pessoas brasileira que usam o linux e as pessoas que usa o windows ????
<marciobr> Spiga nada tambem
<Aerolitus> não há como medir a porcentagem de quem usa linux
<Aerolitus> todas estas medições e porcentagens são chutes
<Kakarot0> Aerolitus:
<Aerolitu`> eu
<Aerolitu`> ah que bom ¬¬
<Spiga> marciobr, e do windows 7 vc pinga a maquina linux?
<Kakarot0> alguem sabe se tem como acessar moden por bruteforce
<Spiga> Kakarot0, sim ... vai la atraz e enfia a canela no reset.. brutalfroce
<Kakarot0> Spiga: nao posso .. é da universidade
<Kakarot0> se eu tivesse como ja teria feito
<Spiga> a veio.. se ta querendo fazer suera
<Spiga> zuera*
<Kakarot0> Spiga: nao ... esta bloqueado um monte de coisa aqui no router
<Aerolitus> depende do protocolo de login
<Kakarot0> eu quero tirar
<Kakarot0> Aerolitus: pvt
<Spiga> para mim ele ta de zuera
<Spiga> primeiro faculdade = empresa, Nao pode ter net residencial apenas empresarial. link é direto.
<Spiga> modem nao oferece nenhum tipo de config .. para isso vc precisa de um firewall.
<Aerolitus> vai ver é um fire modem o.0
<juggernat> Unix e GNU tem alguma coisa ver uma com a outra ?
<Aerolitus> GnuIs Not Unix =D
<Spiga> huauhauha
<juggernat> o que ? não entendi
<Spiga> juggernat, http://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/s390/ch01s02.html.pt_BR
<Gabi_> Olá.
<Gabi_> Tenho algumas dúvidas, quero uma ajuda
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<shadowdf> nntp-toaquitoali: está ai?
<shadowdf> Peste_Bubonica:  está ai?
<shadowdf> pessoal preciso da ajuda de vocês
<shadowdf> estou tentando bloquar o arquivo resolv.conf
<shadowdf> só que o comando chattr não funciona
<shadowdf> chattr: Operação não suportada durante leitura de bandeiras em /etc/resolv.conf
<juggernat> aki fala que só 1% da população brasileira usa o linux
<Spiga> shadowdf, como assim bloquear?
<Spiga> shadowdf, quer restringir a certos usuarios a nao usar o arquivo?
<Spiga> shadowdf, se for isso vc pode setar permissao a pasta atravez do chmod -R level arquivo ou atribuir o arquivo ao grupo/usuario chown -R grupo:user arquivo
<shadowdf> Spiga: eu quero bloquear para ele não ser alterado na inicializaćão
<shadowdf> chattr +i /etc/resolve.conf
<shadowdf> só que ele dá aquela mensagem que vc viu
<shadowdf> chattr: Operação não suportada durante leitura de bandeiras em /etc/resolv.conf
<Spiga> shadowdf, executando como root? certo?
<juggernat> CHMODE -R esse -r representa que todos osa arquivos que esttiver dentro da pasta ou diretorio tbm vai estar se sando  pelo msm formato da pasta inicial
<nntp> hal o/ voltei
<nntp> tinha muitos meninos aqui
<nntp> filha sobrinho primo muiito mesmo
<[Orca]> eaepessoal!!
<[Orca]> boa noite
<nntp> ae
<nntp> boa
<shadowdf> Spiga: sim
<shadowdf> estou executando como rrot
<nntp> opa shadowdf
<shadowdf> mas não posso bloquear a pasta toda
<nntp> shadowdf, voltei tava nao meu
<[Orca]> opa
<[Orca]> qual o assunto por aqui?
<shadowdf> nntp: tranquilo
<nntp> tava com as crianças uma mais demoniaca que a outra
<nntp> shadowdf, nossa agora ta ficando
<shadowdf> comando chattr não funciona no ubuntu server
<nntp> alguem ae sabe de virus de mac ? apple ?
<shadowdf> chattr: Operação não suportada durante leitura de bandeiras em /etc/resolv.conf\
<shadowdf> nunca nem ouvi falar de virus no mac
<nntp> cara eu to com um ipad aqui que ele tem hora que nao segura a rede nem
<nntp> sendo que um android no mesmo lugar segura neh lixo esses ipad entao pra mim eh virus
<nntp> shadowdf, tem virus sim pra mac
<[Orca]> eita
<[Orca]> mac virus?
<[Orca]> nunca ouvi falar também
<Spiga> nntp, pode ser seu router wifi..
<nntp> Spiga, pois eh mas os androids nao dao problema
<Spiga> nntp, estranho ... nunca tive problema com ipad
<Spiga> mas android
<Spiga> sempre
<shadowdf> em nntp vc sabe como eu posso bloquear o arquivo resolv.conf no ubuntu server
<nntp> dae meu cunhado chegou com o iphone dele falou que da direto tmb o mesmo problema conecta e desconecta
<nntp> shadowdf, vc nao ta conseguindo deixar os dns nele eh isso ele apaga toda vez ?
<shadowdf> e por que eu estou fazendo um serv de dns
<shadowdf> so que ele altera na inicializaćão
<[Orca]> ipad
<nntp> shadowdf, dhcp
<shadowdf> como assim
<Spiga> nntp, caralho...
<nntp> vc vai ter que configurar o servidor de dhcp ou entao ja fazer dentro de interfaces
<Fulano> e aí!
<Spiga> nntp, primeira vez que leio isso sobre produtos da apple
<Fulano> :)
<nntp> dentro de interfaces voce jah coloca o dns
<shadowdf> tem o comando chattr
<shadowdf> que no debian funciona bem
<nntp> Spiga, pois eh eu achei super estranho mas ta sendo um problema comum por aqui haeuhae
<shadowdf> mas no ubuntu serve diz que não
<shadowdf> é suportado
<nntp> shadowdf, vc quer fazer o que mudou tudo sobre resolv.conf antes ele nao zerava a conf agora zera
<Spiga> nntp, na regiao tem algum outro sinal na mesma porta que a sua?
<nntp> shadowdf, ou voce define os dns no arquivo /etc/network/interfaces
<nntp> ou entao voce configura o servidor dhcp
<shadowdf> eu vou configurar o servidor dhcp
<nntp> Spiga, aqui o problema ta sendo que ele ta pegando o sinal do repeater eu acho qeu eu nao configurei esse repeater direito neh possivel
<shadowdf> mas não existe nenhum comando sem o chattr para bloquear o arquivo?
<nntp> deve ser o mac dele que ta clonado e eu nao mexi so se for isso ta com mac antigo do router que era a raiz dele
<Spiga> nntp, e que tipo se tiver varios sinais de wifi na mesma porta... da merda.
<Spiga> por isso que configuro meus wifi la na porta 6 ou 7 pois a maioria dos pessoal e porta 3 ou 9 por padrao
<rcbdesigner> boaa noiteee
<nntp> Spiga, so tem 1 router wifi e 1 repeater aqui
<nntp> agora eu nao sei se ta na mesma porta mas sendo repeater ele nao ad BO nao dah ?
<Spiga> faz um teste ping neles para ver como ta sendo feito a transmissao
<nntp> aqiu eh porta 11
<nntp> hu
<nntp> era 2
<nntp> agora eh 11
<nntp> shadowdf, nao to entendendo o que voce quer fazer
<nntp> shadowdf, o resolv.conf eh o arquivo de dns
<nntp> resolver
<nntp> shadowdf, agora nao se escreve nele
<nntp> shadowdf, hoje o linux escreve automatico nele antigamente era gambiarra o que faziam
<nntp> escrevendo no resolv.conf direto
<nntp> hoje nao se permite isso mais
<nntp> voce define dns agora via interfaces... ou dhcp
<shadowdf> hun
<nntp> sacou ?
<shadowdf> sim
<nntp> option domain alguma coisa
<nntp> dae vc ja define no arquivo direto interfaces se teu ip for estatico se nao
<Spiga> define via dhcp pois caso a interface nao suba ... o modo texto vai fazer isso com certeza.
<nntp> voce faz via dhcp
<Spiga> eu prefiro o uso de DCHP... quando dou reboot nao preciso fazer login e startx no sistema para ele erguer as placas de rede.
<nntp> eu tomei moh peh de rodo com isso ae tmb pq na minha epoca antes do retorno do jedi aqui eu fazia a gambiarra que nem todo mundo no resolv.conf e era errado
<nntp> Spiga, nada haver
<nntp> Spiga, vc pode fazer via arquivo interfaces com ip fixo e ele subir as interfaces
<nntp> mesmo sem modo grafico aqui eu fiz os 2
<Spiga> nntp, certeza?
<nntp> pq tem coisa que vai ip dinamico tem coisa que nao
<Spiga> ultima vez que eu mexi com uubntu-server ele nao fez isso nao
<nntp> certeza
<nntp> eh pq vc tava usando o networkconfigurator
<nntp> acho que eh isso neh
<nntp> o configurador de net do x
<nntp> isso ae fica eh desativado pramim aqui
<Spiga> sim.
<Spiga> a ta ..
<nntp> ifup
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> tem nada haver
<nntp> haha
<nntp> rede eh phoda mesmo ainda mais quendo voce mistura o que eh de servidor com o que eh de noobagem ae vira um rolo danado
<nntp> eu passei por isso ae depois passei por 2 firewalls kkk
<nntp> so treta
<nntp> dhcp mudou tudo tmb
<nntp> esse dhcp3
<nntp> mas vamo lendo os man e vendo na net ae e se virando
<nntp> aeuhauehea
<nntp> importante eh estar online e com segurança menos os ipad
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> vou descer esse repeater essa noite aqui pra der um look de perto nele
<Spiga> quero fazer teste no gnome3.4.1 que nao sai
<nntp> ele ta na cozinha em cima dos armarios pq ele serve o resto da casa da cozinha pra lah aqui eh cheio de paredes grossas eh dureza o sinal nao passa mais de 8 metros
<nntp> Spiga, saiu nao ?
<Spiga> nao
<nntp> Spiga, acho que saiu ontem nao ?
<nntp> acho que vi isso ae no meu tweater si lah como q escreve isso kk
<Spiga> deixa eu ver
<nntp> twiter
<nntp> twitter
<nntp> isso
<nntp> cara meu dedo ta dormente kkk
<nntp> da pra escrever mais nada nessa vida
<Spiga> saiu foi o 3.6
<shadowdf> nntp: não consegui achar nada na net de como configurar isso no interfaces
<nntp> deixa eu ver aqui o meu
<nntp> eh uma linha
<Spiga> amanha eu faço o upgrade no meu notebook para ver com ta
<Spiga> espero que fique mais rapido que o anterior
<nntp> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5438/seleo007.png shadowdf ta ae meu interfaces
<nntp> Spiga, a sim mas saiu algo ontem entao uaehea
<Spiga> vamo ver ..
<Spiga> espero que seja leve poois meu dual core + 2GB de ram, ja nao ta aguentando nao .
<nntp> shadowdf, eth0 rede externa essa que importa o dns ao menos pra mim aqui mas vc pode configrar as 2 assm se assim desejar
<Spiga> vou jantar, depois eu volto.
<nntp> Spiga, eu uso unity com 4 gb de ram hoje tava usando 2 gb cravado de ram aqui o unity com compiz e cairo dock
<nntp> Spiga, bonapetit!
<nntp> dns-nameservers
<nntp> shadowdf,
<nntp> dns-nameservers bom pra nao esquecer
<nntp> no arquivo dhcpd.conf eh diferente
<nntp> ja eh option domain nameservers se nao me engano
<shadowdf> un ok
<shadowdf> obrigado
<shadowdf> nntp:
<majin> boa noite ;)
<nntp> shadowdf, estamos as ordens! haha
<nntp> boa majin
<nntp> deixa eu ver se ja posso tirar meu repeater de lugar pra falar com ele de perto
<majin> qual é a boa de hoje?
<bros> de quanto em quanto tempo sai uma nova versão do línux?
<majin> mes 4 e mes 10 normalmente ;)
<majin> sai nova versão do ubuntu
<majin> no caso
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-14
<nntp> isso ae eh relativo neh
<nntp> falar nisso ja saiu kernel novo essa semana parece
<nntp> atualizou muita coisa deixa eu ver se eu tenho a noticia aqui fresca
<juggernat> como que eu faço pro meu emesene ficar com a aparencia do meu terminal shell ?
<majin> tema?
<nntp> http://www.kernel.org/
<nntp> ae
<bros> aí dane do Rio grande do sul!!! ERREI?
<juggernat> kernel isso perigoso mecher com isso não €
<juggernat> ?
<nntp> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linus-Torvalds-Announces-Linux-Kernel-3-7-RC2-301061.shtml
<bros> é outro código aberto so !não?
<juggernat> meu profesor falo que o kernel é o serebro do linux
<nntp> juggernat, tipo assim tem coisa que so resolve por lah saca
<nntp> nao era de portugues nao neh ?
<nntp> linux nao tem cerebro
<nntp> tem nucleo
<nntp> kkkkk cerebro
<nntp> kkk
<juggernat> kkkkk
<juggernat> to pagando um de doido aki :p
<bros> qual a vantage do kernel avante do umbuntu ?
<majin> kernel é usado em todas as distros do linux
<juggernat> kernel é o que inicia o linux , certo ?
<majin> se não não é linux
<majin> abre o terminal e digite uname -r
<majin> e vc vai saber qual kernel você está usando
<bros> ops umbuntu kkk confudo po
<nntp> kernel, eh meu amigo aqui do ubuntu-br
<majin> :)
<bros> kernel é usado em todas as distros do umbuntu o que diferencia um do outro?
<majin> ubuntu*
<juggernat> distribuição o nucleo é sempre o msm né
<bros> é igual o fedora?
<majin> o núcleo é o kernel, e o mesmo possui várias versões
<juggernat> no windows 8 o D.O.S tbm  vai ser a linguagem padrão ?
<Dane1> bros: Isso ai RS :)
<nntp> pera ae
<nntp> para tudo
<bros> quem gerencia este grupo só por curiosidade?
<nntp> aqui nao tem gerencia
<juggernat> ahsuhauhsa
<SkNix> aew galera, boa noite
<nntp> boa
<majin> boa
<SkNix> estou precisando de ajuda.
<nntp> aqui todo mundo ajuda todo mundo
<SkNix> estou com um problema, estava tentando instalar o 'hiphop-php' e o 'hiphop-xhp' e deu um erro nesse ultimo, dava erro de estouro de buffer..
<juggernat> hehe nntp estar aki para tirar a nossas duvidas
<SkNix> so que agora não consigo mais instalar pacote nenhum com apt-get.
<majin> sudo apt-get purge hiphop*
<majin> ?
<SkNix> nem o sinaptic abre.. nem o aptitude conseegue...
<bros> v se entrando como root resolve
<juggernat> que tenso não sabia que dava erros assim
<SkNix> eu tentei purge, remove..
<SkNix> da erro.. estou usando o 'sudo'..
<nntp> buffer overflow
<SkNix> E: O pacote hiphop-xhp precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<nntp> vai ter que dar um -f ae
<SkNix> buffer overflow deu quando eu instalei ele, aih deu erro..
<majin> sudo apt-get install -f
<SkNix> aih agora so aparece essa mensagem que eu coloquei aqui
<SkNix> E: O pacote hiphop-xhp precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<majin> travou o dpkg
<nntp> sim
<juggernat> tenta o "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<nntp> -f
<majin> sudo apt-get install -f
<nntp> isso ae q o majin ta colocando SkNix
<nntp> depois da um update neh  eu nunca lembro esses comandos
<majin> q ai o apt-get vai continuar de onde parou
<majin> sudo apt-get update
<SkNix> todos os comnados que passaram, majin juggernat .. todos da o mesmo erro
<majin> só da esse erro que vc colou SkNix ?
<SkNix> mesma pensagem.. ele não deixa trabalhar meu gerenciador de pacotes..
<SkNix> sim
<SkNix> diego@pcd ~/trespams-vim $ sudo apt-get install -f
<SkNix> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<SkNix> Construindo árvore de dependências
<SkNix> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<SkNix> E: O pacote hiphop-xhp precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<nntp> ontem o meu travou ntbm
<Dane1> SkNix : tenta algo como dpkg --purge bros: hiphop-xh
<Dane1> ops
<SkNix> agora não consigo instalar nada, nem autalizar.. não funciona mais, da sempre esse erro.. tem algo que eu possa editar manualmente? para tirar este pacote dos registros dele?
<Dane1> SkNix : tenta algo como dpkg --purge hiphop-xh
<majin> sudo apt-get clean
<SkNix> nops, nada ainda, tentei tudo até agora que colocaram aqui
<SkNix> eu uso o gerenciador de pacotes e da o mesmo erro
<Dane1> blza
<Dane1> tenta
<Dane1> apt-get update
<Dane1> apt-get install -f
<nntp> apt-get -f install
<nntp> dpkg -i --force-all
<majin> "  sudo dpkg -l *hiphop*  " fala se aparece algo
<nntp> apt-get -f remove
<nntp> tenta removendo
<nntp> apt-get -f remove
<bros> faz o que este software que vc quer instalar?
<SkNix>  sudo dpkg -l *hiphop*
<SkNix> diego@pcd ~/trespams-vim $ sudo dpkg -l *hiphop*
<SkNix> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<SkNix> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<SkNix> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<SkNix> ||/ Nome           Versão        Descrição
<SkNix> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<SkNix> un  hiphop-php     <nenhum>       (nenhuma descrição disponível)
<SkNix> pHR hiphop-xhp     1.201210.0     (nenhuma descrição disponível)
<nntp> SkNix, faz isso nao
<nntp> usa o pastebin
<SkNix> ok, desculpa
<nntp> assim vira uma zona aqui e ninguem da conta de te ajudar
<SkNix> rsrsrs, no flood.. ok
<nntp> isso
<majin> achamos os vilões + agora como desagarrar?
<SkNix> todos os comandos deram o mesmo erro, o unico que apareceu algo, foi esse que eu colei aqui, que colei.
<SkNix> eu usei o repositorio do facebook.
<SkNix> oficial.
<majin> sudo dpkg -r hiphop-xhp
<Spiga> SkNix, reinicia a maquina e tenta remover ele ... sudo dpkg --purge hiphop-xhp
<majin> SkNix,  siga o que o Spiga disse
<SantCardo> existe como configurar para ao clicar em SUPER abrir o painel já em aplicativos?
<SkNix> ok, vou fazer isso
<Spiga> SantCardo, sim ... vai na hotkeys
<Spiga> e coloca la
<SkNix> obrigado pessoa, rebootando aqui.
<majin> :)
<majin> boa sorte
<rcbdesigner> Boo
<nntp> kk
<SantCardo> <Spiga> vlw
<nntp> nossa meu repeater ta pegando ip dhcp parece
<nntp> eu coloco ele de repeater mesmo ou bridge ?
<nntp> repeater neh
<nntp> qq c acha Spiga
<nntp> repeater ou bridge ?
<nntp> acho que repeater mesmo trablahando no mesmo canal
<juggernat> alguém ai ja foi no camps party ?
<bros> q?
<bros> festa de campo?
<juggernat> é +/- isso ai
<juggernat> nunca ouviu falar não ?
<majin> broz: www.campus-party.com.br
<broz> como intalar programas da internete no terminal?
<nntp> hahah o repeater tava ipdinamico ae nao vira nao
<majin> broz, depende do programa
<nntp> sim
<juggernat> Majin  vc ja curtiu um evento desses ?
<nntp> ./configure
<majin> juggernat, nunca tive a chance de ir
<nntp> ^^
<majin> :P
<juggernat> eu ainda tbm não , ano que vem se fosse em Minas gerais eu ia ter essa oportunidade
<juggernat> mais acho que vai ser em sampa de novo
<majin> :)
<broz> tipo o air crack-ng como eu faço juggerant?
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> esse eh dos meus
<majin> uihaiha
<majin> nunca consegui crackear
<nntp> cara tem tipo
<nntp> um lance
<nntp> brute forece neh
<nntp> force
<majin> mesmo juntando um pacote imenso de dados..
<nntp> mas tipo issoae funciona so com router configurado automatico
<nntp> com o botao wps
<nntp> ae ele resolve
<majin> rede caseira você acha que dá?
<nntp> pra saber se o router pode ser crackeado som isso
<nntp> sim da sim
<nntp> vc tem q usar outro programa
<nntp> deixa eu lembrar aqui
<nntp> mm
<broz> esse é o melhor
<nntp> com w
<broz> ja pesquisei
<nntp> sim mas tem um outro que tu usa pra saber se o router eh vuneravel
<nntp> deixa eu achar aqui na net
<majin> para tentar wificrack eu baixei o backtrack e coloquei em um pendrive
<nntp> ah lah tem uma ferramenta magnifica
<majin> :}
<majin> várias XD
<majin> é só baixar e deixar em virtualbox
<majin> ai usa qnd precisar :P
<broz> aí brode vc é de Umuarama  parana?
<majin> qual dos 57 que estão no canal?
<broz> mas qual é o nome do dprograma?
<majin> qual programa?
<nntp> reaver
<nntp> eh essa a parada
<majin> ah
<majin> :)
<nntp> https://code.google.com/p/reaver-wps/
<nntp> ha
<majin> então você usa o reaver na rede, vê se é vulnerável ai escolhe qual método usar? bruteforce ou aircrack?
<nntp> sim
<broz> mas nuum é pro windows isso?
<nntp> reaver -i mon0 -b <BSSID > -vv
<nntp> tem pros 2
<nntp> acho que tem ateh pra android jah essa porcaria
<nntp> kkk
<majin> :P
<juggernat> quem ta tentando instalar o virtalbox ?
<nntp> mas tem uma ferramenta no bt
<juggernat> eu tbm tentei e nem consegui
<nntp> que eh foda ela junta tudo isso ae numa parada soh
<nntp> cara o lance eh demorado
<nntp> ahahaha
<nntp> 6 tao querendo decriptar um codigo com maquina fulera em 30 minutos ?
<majin> juggernat, você está usando ubuntu
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<majin> juggernat, ?
<nntp> juggernat, eh noob kk
<juggernat> sim Majin
<nntp> juggernat, guiafoca
<majin> juggernat, usa a central de programas
<majin> :P
<broz> o virtualbox tem na central de programas
<nntp> tem
<majin> ta no repositório do ubuntu
<juggernat> kkkkkk bicho eles são bastante complexo
<broz> caminhi mais facil
<juggernat> eles deviam resumir a quelas explicação
<nntp> juggernat, vai aprender linux eh um cara persistente
<nntp> juggernat, nao tem como nao mano
<nntp> juggernat, linux eh assim complexo mesmo pra quem ta afim de aprender como configura mesmo e tals e faz tudo nele
<majin> o que tem de dificil no virtualbox?
<majin> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<nntp> juggernat, pra usuar nao tem q aprender nada nao
<broz> really
<nntp> juggernat, agora tu quer os poderes malignos ae tem q ler amigo muito
<nntp> juggernat, biblias!!
<majin> :}
<broz> quem sabe hackear aki?
<juggernat> ahushauhsa sim entendo
<nntp> depoi do guiafoca vo te apresentar o bash kkk
<nntp> ninguem broz
<broz> atá
<nntp> aqui so tem noob com duvida no ubuntu
<Spiga> nntp, desculpa fui verificar ali um freezer ...
<nntp> Spiga, entao tava ip dinamico meu repeater cara
<juggernat> tem uma semana que baichei o ubuntu e instalei no meu PC ontem graças a umas leitura eu conheci vcs hj graças o apt-get xchat
<juggernat> ahsuahusha
<Spiga> nntp, deixa como brigde
<nntp> Spiga, botei ele fixo agora e deixei so no protocolo g
<Spiga> nntp, apenas para distribuir
<majin> juggernat, :D
<juggernat> mais tem muitos virtalbox na quele terminal
<nntp> Spiga, mas repeater nao ele so distribui ue
<majin> juggernat, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Spiga> nntp, vc ta routiando 2x?
<juggernat> minha net é via moden 3g um lixo
<nntp> Spiga, nao
<Spiga> a ta.
<Spiga> nntp, ip dinamico certo.. e seta um range.. para conexao.
<nntp> Spiga, quer dizer nao sei tipo gvt cabo liga server do server jog no router wireless wr-wtt dele vai pro repeater
<Spiga> hum.
<nntp> Spiga, o repeater agora eh ipfixo
<Spiga> certo.
<broz> vc quermudao o ip isso?
<Spiga> mas dentro dele tem como setar range nao é?
<nntp> Spiga, nao liguei dhcp dele nao acho que eh isso tmb vai dar treta neh
<nntp> Spiga, mas ele ta de repeater ele tem q pegar as paradas todas do wrt
<Spiga> é
<Spiga> deixa i dhcp fora
<nntp> dhcp odd
<nntp> off
<nntp> broz nada so configurar um repeater aqui que ta dando canceira pros apple
<nntp> o resto ta resolvendo legal
<Spiga> nntp, melhor .. seta o range no router ...
<Spiga> cria 10 numeros para IP server e o resto rede normal
<Spiga> que quando vc precisar 1a10 vc usa ip fixo
<nntp> tipo meu server ta noutro range
<nntp> wireless eh separada do range ta noutra subnet
<Spiga> hum.,.
<nntp> da conexao cabeada
<nntp> haha
<Spiga> intao nao tem problema
<nntp> tem nao
<nntp> repeater ta lah no 50
<majin> nntp, por falar em gvt ela está a venda
<nntp> o gateway dele ta em 0.1
<nntp> credo
<nntp> majin, agora deu medo
<majin> nntp, http://www.tecnoblog.net/110717/gvt-esta-a-venda/
<Spiga> ai ai ..
<Spiga> eu tinha esperança de ver gvt em 3l
<majin> 3l?
<nntp> mas essa parada nao era mexicana pra mim era mexicana isso nao francesa
<majin> iuaehuihe
<majin> n
<Spiga> 3 lagoas
<[Orca]> pessoal.
<[Orca]> instalei um programa. mas não consigo remover pelo apt-get, alguem poderia me da alguma dica?
<nntp> caraca
<majin> tenho um amigo trabalhando ai Spiga, Três Lagoas - MS
<Spiga> vou ali trocar uns monitores... foda... hj to de suporte maltio estagiario que falta eu fico no lugar dele,.
<[Orca]> team viewer...
<nntp> majin, so nao da pra brasileiro comprar isso cara
<Spiga> majin, trampa no que aki?
<majin> Spiga, ele é engenheiro civil
<majin> não sei qual obra ele está ai
<majin> vai e volta semanalmente
<Spiga> hum.
<nntp> vo ali e volto
<majin> nntp, abraço.
<Spiga> aki tem muita empresa abrindo filial.
<majin> [Orca],  sudo dpkg -L teamviewer
<majin> Spiga, nome dele é Denny
<Spiga> [Orca], sudo dpkg --purge teamviewer
<Spiga> majin, nao conheço
<majin> Spiga, :)
<[Orca]> obrigado!
<majin> ele disse que adorou ai
<Spiga> deve estar na obra da eldora.
<majin> apesar do calor
<Spiga> eldorado*
<Derp> demoire mais outei
<Spiga> majin, aki e quente... igual cuiaba... aki e 44º brincando
<majin> pois é
<majin> XD
<Derp> nuss majin vc é de cuiaba ?
<majin> Derp, não senhor
<Spiga> so que aki tem 2 rios que circula a cidade.
<Spiga> aki e quente e humido.
<majin> Spiga, em minha cidade há 1 sou de Volta Redonda - Rj
<[Orca]> estranho.. não da
<Spiga> ja volto vou resolver uns monitor ... aki ..
<Spiga> maldito estagiario.
<majin> [Orca], me fala o que aparece no sudo dpkg -l teamviewer
<majin> Spiga, abraço
<[Orca]> Nenhum pacote encontrado casando com teamviewer.
<Derp> Spiga cade o nntp ?
<majin> Spiga, <nntp> vo ali e volto
<majin> ops
<majin> Derp, <nntp> vo ali e volto
<tiagoscd> quanta gente nova por aqui :)
<majin> :)
<tiagoscd> ou que eu nunca tinha visto ^^
<[Orca]> bem.. é isso ae
<majin> [Orca], tenta assim sudo dpkg -l *teamviewer*
<majin> [Orca], não desista!
<majin> NUNCA!
<[Orca]> estranho. instalei pelo deb.. e nao consigo desinstalar
<majin> tenta denovo
<majin> com o que eu falei
<majin> vê o que aparece
<Derp> majin vc é profesor (a) ?
<majin> Derp, não senhor :)
<[Orca]> qual o comando mesmo? eu perdi a msg.
<majin> [Orca], tenta assim sudo dpkg -l *teamviewer*
<Derp> pq vc falo malditos estagiarios ? ahsuahusa
<majin> Derp, foi o Spiga que falou :)
<tiagoscd> [Orca]: você quer remover um DEB, isso?
<Derp> em tão o Spiga é profesor o_O
<[Orca]> Nenhum pacote encontrado casando com teamviewer_linux.deb.
<tiagoscd> [Orca]: digita aí
<[Orca]> Nenhum pacote encontrado casando com teamviewer_linuxv7.deb.
<tiagoscd> dpkg --list | grep -i teamviewer
<[Orca]> sim.
<majin> :}
<majin> [Orca], feedback :~}
<majin> conseguiu?
<[Orca]> aaa.
<[Orca]> deu isso.
<[Orca]> ii  teamviewer7                            7.0.9360                                    TeamViewer (Remote Control Application)
<Raff> olha soh to monitorando um pc aqui na rede, ai do o comando, snmpget -v2c -c public 10.0.0.101 SNMPv2-MIB::sysUpTime.0 , tudo certo, mas queria saber como faço pra saber quais objetos tem na mib
<[Orca]> algo de últio
<majin> sudo dpkg --purge teamviewer7
<majin> [Orca], sudo dpkg --purge teamviewer7
<Raff> soh descobri esse sysUpTime pq vi em um exemplo, mandei um snmpwalk descobri varios objetos, mas queria saber se tem algum outro jeito mais facil pra ver a mib
<[Orca]> obrigado. pessoal
<majin> [Orca], sucesso?
<Derp> cara aprendi uma treta mto loka aki vey
<majin> Raff, não sei nada :)
<nntp> voltei
<nntp> tiagoscd, iae a steam como andas ?
<nntp> o/
<Derp> vc sabe pra que serve o "mkdir"
<nntp> pra fazer diretorios
<[Orca]> yeah
<nntp> make directory
<Derp> uhum que fodinha acabei de aprender
<nntp> guia foca ?
<Derp> e agora como faz pra excluir ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: terminei de baixar o Team Fortress agora pouco
<[Orca]> bem. instalar aqui outro..
<majin> Derp, :DD
<majin> Derp, rm -r Diretorio
<tiagoscd> só tenho que fazer o switch na BIOS para placa AMD
<tiagoscd> e testar :)
<nntp> tiagoscd, wizzz entao hoje nao tem noite pra ti auehuaehea a noite eh uma criança!
<majin> [Orca], se precisar só falar
<majin> tiagoscd, usando wine?
<majin> ou steam linux
<nntp> huhuhu
<tiagoscd> majin: não, steam linux mesmo
<nntp> e a Ursinha  ?
<majin> tiagoscd, não recebi acesso pra beta :(
<tiagoscd> nntp: pior que não, tenho que resolver umas paradas, heheh
<tiagoscd> majin: mas logo eles liberam pra mais pessoas, quem sabe ganha acesso também
<majin> mano se a steam linux funcionar legal
<nntp> tiagoscd, nem arruma um tester q nem eu hauehuae
<majin> vai ser uma maravilha
<tiagoscd> nntp: uehauheaue
<nntp> kkkk
<tiagoscd> nntp: que tem ela?
<majin> Derp, conseguiu excluir?
<nntp> nao pegou key nao ?
<[Orca]> só mais uma pergunta..
<tiagoscd> majin: tem alguns bugs e tals, mas tá funcionando
<tiagoscd> só não iniciei jogo algum ainda por que tenho que fazer o switch da placa vga
<[Orca]> como eu descubro a cfg de certos programas? como exemplo o próprio teamviewer?
<nntp> tiagoscd, Ursinha staeamer
<majin> tiagoscd, maravilha, ia ser a industria dos games começar a lançar voltado para o steam linux tb
<tiagoscd> nntp: acho que o pessoal da UDS ainda não ganhou
<Derp> majin se eu te fornecer o meu endereço de IP vc consegue invadir meu PC ?
<majin> Derp, não
<tiagoscd> [Orca]: geralmente as configurações ficam dentro do diretório /etc
<tiagoscd> em algum arquivo
<majin> Derp, 177.30.223.40?
<tiagoscd> por exemplo, os arquivos de configuração do Samba estão dentro da pasta /etc/samba/
<nntp> tem um comando tipo
<nntp> whereis
<[Orca]> tipo
<nntp> q acha onde o arquvo vive
<majin> locate, whereis?
<Derp> como assim não entendi o_O
<nntp> tipo whereis apache2
<nntp> ele mostra todos os patch
<[Orca]> o teamviewer, eu particularmente não uso.. é meu pai. e deu problema o programa na conta dele.. e ele fez as cfgs.. e provavelmente deve ter dado algum erro de conf e não iniciava o programa. aí reinstalei agora para ver.
<tiagoscd> sim, o whereis dá pra ver bem certinho os arquivos de configuração, binários, etc
<nntp> path
<nntp> isso
<majin> Derp, não entendeu o que?
<nntp> kkk
<[Orca]> aa..
<nntp> derp c tem q sacar da arvore vai lah no guiafoca e da uma lida mano
<Derp> a quela numeração -.-
<SkNix> opa galera..
<nntp> aquilo eh ip
<majin> Derp, não é o seu ip?
<nntp> www.meuip.com.br
<Derp> não
<nntp> ve se sai o mesmo numero lah Derp
<Derp> acho que não
<nntp> www.meuip.com.br
<nntp> eh sim derp
<majin> :)
<nntp> Derp, eh teu ip sim
<nntp> lol
<nntp> agora vamo ver qq ta aberto ae
<majin> hueuheeuhe
<majin> ainda preciso de mais uma semana pra pedir um cloack na freenode ;_)
<[Orca]> bem. obrigado.. boa noite
<majin> [Orca], abraço
<tiagoscd> majin: mas o cloak de unaffiliated dá pra pedir assim que registra não?
<SkNix> viu, eu to de volta, rsrs com o mesmo erro..
<majin> tiagoscd, quando fui procurar pediram uma ou 2 semanas de uso do nick
<tiagoscd> majin: estranho
<tiagoscd> foi hoje que tentou?
<majin> não
<tiagoscd> tenta entrar lá e pedir
<majin> dia 7
<majin> :)
<Derp> porran
<majin> da em que registrei
<Derp> como vcs sabem meu endereço de IP
<tiagoscd> eu ajudei algumas pessoas e todas elas tinham recém registrado o nick
<tiagoscd> e o cloak foi atribuído de boa
<Derp> eu achava que isso era confidenciaal
<majin> tiagoscd, vou tentar :D
<nntp> derp vc outro dia tava aqui querendo configurar um webserver neh na porta 7070
<nntp> teu nome nao era derp nao era nem lembro aeuhae
<majin> iaehiuehuieh
<Derp> não
<Derp> eu estava aki agorinha msm
<Derp> como Juggernaut
<majin> conseguiu instalar a virtualbox?
<Derp> ta baixando ainda com 37%
<majin> maravilha :)
<Derp> :)
<tiagoscd> majin: logo os caras chegam :)
<Derp> tem como eu descobrir seus endereço de ip tbm ?
<majin> tiagoscd, don't worry about a thing, cu'z every little thing it's gonna be all right!
<tiagoscd> Derp: através do whois geralmente você consegue descobrir o IP
<nntp> nananinanao
<tiagoscd> majin: sim, eu li lá
<majin> :D
<majin> eu vi você entrando
<SkNix> o erro que da quando abro o sinaptic http://pastebin.com/JCbVBrVV
<tiagoscd> Derp: só não de quem tem cloak, que fica oculto
<majin> ê acabou o download de minha segunda aula na edX
<nntp> ^^
<tiagoscd> ^^ * majin (~majin@unaffiliated/majin) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<majin> Uia
<nntp> haha
<nntp> nntp tmb
<nntp> tiago eh ubuntu member
<nntp> lol
<majin> puxa vida
<Derp> whois  o que é isso um programa um comando ?
<majin> + quero me afiliar a algum programa
<tiagoscd> nntp: sou sim :)
<nntp> como faz pra eu ser tmb ?
<nntp> kkk
<SkNix> alguém sabe como eu resolvo problema no cache do apt?
<nntp> la vem resposta sem educaçao kkk
<SkNix> quero tirar todos os registos referentes ao programa que ta dando erro
<tiagoscd> nntp: por que responderia sem educação? :)
<nntp> aeuheauhea
<tiagoscd> só precisa colaborar com a comunidade ou com o projeto como um todo
<tiagoscd> e documentar seu trabalho
<nntp> tiagoscd, mmm
<nntp> nntp, qq tem de interessante pra traduzir?
<tiagoscd> com isso vais ganhando visibilidade e depois será orientado a partir para conseguir o merecido título :)
<Derp> nntp whois  o que é isso um programa um comando ?
<majin> SkNix, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq hiphop-xhp
<nntp> derp eh um comando
<tiagoscd> nntp: hoje um pacote importante para tradução é o ubuntu-packaging-guide
<majin> tiagoscd, como documentar?
<tiagoscd> majin: você pode jogar em um wiki dentro do próprio www.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TiagoHillebrandt
<SkNix> majin: funcionou =D
<majin> que bunitin!! :D
<SkNix> muito obrigado
<tiagoscd> nntp: o pacote que falei para tradução
<tiagoscd> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<majin> SkNix, beijo na bochecha do tio!
<SkNix> rsrsrsrs
<majin> SkNix, sudo apt-get update
<SkNix> primeira vez que entrei nesse canal.. bom, muito bom.
<nntp> nusss
<SkNix> ok, majin, agora eu consigo o resto, rsrs
<majin> desagarrou o dpkg?
<SkNix> obrigado
<majin> por nada :)
<SkNix> si
<SkNix> sim
<majin> abraço
<majin> 1 ponto pra mim nntp
<nntp> os spanish ja mandaram ver
<tiagoscd> nntp: sim, eles foram elogiados na UDS, assim como a gente :)
<nntp> majin, ?
<tiagoscd> somos o segundo idioma mais traduzido
<Welington_> e aí galera beleza
<SkNix> agora vou compilar o hiphop.. rsrs nada de pacotes.
<nntp> tiagoscd, bacana hein
<tiagoscd> só que falta muita coisa ainda
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu tenho medo do caminho que o ubuntu ta tomando saca
<Derp> nntp como que eu utiliso o whois para descobrir ip ?
<majin> nntp, consegui o comando pra remover a força quando o dpkg da uma engasgada (sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq pacote)
<Welington_> alguem sabe como acesso aos meus arquivos do windows pelo ubuntu?
<nntp> tiagoscd, tipo de virar um 2o windwos
<tiagoscd> Derp: /whois NICK
<nntp> entre aspas
<majin> Derp, o whois é usado aqui no mirc/xchat: /whois Nick
<tiagoscd> nntp: acho difícil pra falar a verdade
<tiagoscd> nntp: eu estive na UDS e o processo de como as coisas funcionam é muito foda
<Derp> é só digitar isso ?
<nntp> majin, vc eh meu heroi kkk
<tiagoscd> duvido que um dia vá chegar perto da filosofia de windows
<tiagoscd> Derp: sim
<majin> nntp, o Ubuntu é o melhor meio de contato do usuário Windows mudar para uma nova frente usando Linux
<nntp> tiagoscd, sim por isso falei entre aspas
<tiagoscd> nntp: sim, mas só estou argumentando que não tenho este medo
<tiagoscd> :)
<majin> nntp, salva num arquivo de texto ai
<tiagoscd> majin: sim, usabilidade é muito tranquila pra quem vem do Windows
<tiagoscd> hoje mesmo formatei um notebook de um colega para instalar o Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> ele nunca tinha usado
<tiagoscd> e adorou o sistema
<majin> o Ubuntu hoje em dia possibilita que um usuário comum de Windows sente na cadeira e use sem medo, coisa que antigamente o povo ficava com o c* na mão por pensar que teria que digitar códigos para fazer algo, ou colocar um cd teria que montar a partição, hoje em dia tudo ta uma delícia
<nntp> majin, http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2453/seleo008.png
<Derp> Tiagoscd não aconteceu nada
<Derp> sera que ta faltando algum pliguin ?
<majin> nntp, :DD :*
<tiagoscd> Derp: você tá usando o xchat?
<majin> Derp, olha na primeira página do xchat (alt + 1)
<SkNix> ubuntu foi uma evolução no linux para desktop.
<nntp> tiagoscd, tipo eu vi um linux like windwos igualzinho esqueci o nome kkk mas eh igualzinho mesmo a interface
<majin> SkNix, com certeza
<tiagoscd> majin: exatamente
<tiagoscd> nntp: Dual?
<majin> kde é bem parecida com windows
<nntp> tiagoscd, agora eu tenho medo desse central de programas do ubuntu
<majin> nntp, pq iuaheuiheuihe
<majin> a central é ótima pra quem tem medo de abrir o terminal
<nntp> lol
<majin> é verdade
<tiagoscd> única coisa que tenho a reclamar dela é a demora para abrir
<majin> iuaheiuaheuhe
<tiagoscd> mas como sou fã de linha de comando
<majin> verdade
<tiagoscd> nem uso ela
<majin> o cache dela lerda muito
<tiagoscd> só uso pra ensinar os outros
<tiagoscd> :)
<Derp> caraca sera que é msm o que eu to pensando , o_O
<Derp> estranho eu achava que os endereço de IP das pessoas tinha que ser oculto
<tiagoscd> Derp: seu nick é registrado?
<tiagoscd> se sim você pode pedir um cloak, que vai ocultar seu IP
<majin> Derp, ip é a coisa mais simples
<majin> Derp, qualquer site tem informação sobre seu Ip
<tiagoscd> para pedir um cloak é só entrar em #freenode
<tiagoscd> e pedir, em inglês, um cloak de unaffiliated
<majin> não é como se fosse um CPF
<majin> tiagoscd,
<Derp> pdc
<Derp> mais ai mostra tbm parece o nome do seu PC
<majin> então quer dizer que posso entrar como um suporte naquele launchpad?
<nntp> majin, tipo
<nntp> eutenho medo pq
<nntp> tem coisa paga lah
<majin> aham
<nntp> e tem coisa que eh paga e custa 0
<nntp> saca 0 entao eh soh tipo tracker
<majin> eu nunca achei um que custasse 0 O.o
<majin> ai tiagoscd instalei o steam aqui
<majin> + acho que não vou conseguir logar
<majin> :x
<majin> por não ter key
<SkNix> aih pessoal, alguém sabe um conversor de python para c, ou c++??
<tiagoscd> majin: o Launchpad é a ferramenta que o Ubuntu usa para gerenciar as coisas
<tiagoscd> qualquer um pode criar uma conta lá
<nntp> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/751/seleo009.png majin
<tiagoscd> e começar a colaborar, seja traduzindo
<tiagoscd> reportando bugs, desenvolvendo aplicativos
<tiagoscd> SkNix: sei não
<tiagoscd> majin: abrir a Steam até dá, acho que só não consegue instalar os jogos no caso
<majin> sim tiagoscd, tenho até uma conta no launchpad mas não sei como funciona la, é um repositório de arquivos vc baixa, traduz e manda de novo como é?
<tiagoscd> majin: também dá pra fazer desta forma
<majin> Spiga, meu amigo trabalha mesmo na obra da eldorado
<tiagoscd> mas geralmente eu traduzo on-line mesmo
<tiagoscd> por exemplo
<tiagoscd> majin: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/pt_BR/+translate
<tiagoscd> você pode traduzir por ali
<tiagoscd> tem um post que escrevi no ubuntubrsc.com falando sobre tradução
<tiagoscd> um segundo
<majin> q foto comédia nntp
<Derp> majin aconteceu uma anomalia aki agora
<Derp> fui tentar fazer de novo uma pasta no mkdir e deu comando not found
<nntp> majin, eh usuer de ubuntu kkk
<nntp> user
<majin> iuaheuiehihe
<majin> eu vi
<majin> a camisa
<nntp> kk
<tiagoscd> majin: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ajude-processo-traducao-ubuntu.html
<majin> maravilha tiagoscd vou ler e ajudar :)
<tiagoscd> beleza, se precisar de ajuda só dá um grito aqui
<majin> acabei de baixar uma versão do slack 14
<majin> vou ver como é :D
<tiagoscd> ou no twitter, ou no face, ou no g+
<majin> com certeza :D
<tiagoscd> qualquer lugar
<tiagoscd> :)
<Derp> nntp fui tentar fazer de novo uma pasta no mkdir e deu comando not found
<nntp> lol
<Derp> o que eu faço agora
<Derp> ?
<nntp> ctrl+z
<nntp> lol
<majin> iuaheiuheae
<nntp> Derp, deve ter algo errado
<majin> corre bino é uma cilada
<nntp> sudo mkdir nomepasta
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> digitou errado
<majin> pra q sudo
<majin> :P
<nntp> vc nao sabe a pasta q ele tah
<majin> aiuehaueea
<majin> ai q ta o problema
<nntp> umhum
<majin> da cd ~
<majin> antes
<majin> pelo amor de deus
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ainda bem q nao eh o rm
<nntp> rm -Rf vizz
<nntp> Derp, tem q estudar os comandos antes de usar
<Derp> mais tem lugar apropriado para usar op mkdir ?
<nntp> sai na loca ae tu apaga tu linux
<nntp> depende dos poderes do seu usuario
<nntp> tem lugar que ele nao pode criar pasta
<majin> dos poderes de greyskull
<nntp> dae vc tem q usar o sudo
<majin> greyskull?
<majin> IUAHiuha
<nntp> kkk
<Derp> eu me mato , pq gatei uma semana pra tualizar ele com esse lixo de net
<majin> grayskull*
<nntp> sudo deixa voce com poder de root que eh o administrador do sistema o chefe!
<nntp> Derp, relaxa vc vai formartar muito ainda seu linux se nao ler o guia foca
<Derp> Majin ,existe programa que baixa as paradinha mais rapido pelo apt-get ?
<majin> IHAIUHAiuah
<majin> baixar + rápido não
<majin> se tu tem internet ruim
<majin> te aconselharia instalar por .deb
<majin> q tu baixa pelo wget -c
<majin> ai tu pode continuar de onde parou
<majin> :)
<majin> e dps instalar
<majin> usando o dpkg -i arquivo.deb
<Derp> sim eu to lendo a paradinha do chmode , estou estudando os comando 111..222.333.444.555 .r.w.x
<tiagoscd> majin: o apt-get também continua de onde parou não?
<majin> :)
<majin> continue lendo
<nntp> tiago eu vou dar uma lida depois com calma no lance da traduçao acho que eu vou entrar pro time em breve tenho que terminar de ler um livro aqui antes
<majin> tiagoscd, não sei :D só consegui continuar de onde parou quando eu fechava e mandava um -f ? :X
<tiagoscd> nntp: beleza :) qualquer coisa só perguntar
<SkNix> axel baixa bem, ele faz varias conecções simultaneas.. e continua de onde parou.
<majin> tiagoscd, me ensina
<tiagoscd> majin: até onde eu saiba ele vem por padrão habilitado
<tiagoscd> mas não estou certo
<majin> tiagoscd, + como seria? sudo apt-get install X.. ai cai a net e tu manda um sudo apt-get install X ele continua?
<majin> nunca tentei
<majin> pq não dou o azar disso acontecer comigo
<nntp> faz o teste pega um pacote grande ae e tira o cabo
<tiagoscd> majin: penso que sim
<majin> iuhauiaiuha
<Derp> majin tem nececidade eu eu aprender os comando w.r.x ou não  devo mecher nisso ?
<majin> tiagoscd, maravilha, vivendo e aprendendo
<tiagoscd> majin: mas como falei, realmente não tenho certeza
<nntp> tipo um game grande ae rola de fazer o teste
<majin> Derp, aprende os básicos não precisa se ater no detalhe do chmod não
<majin> é nntp a preguiça e a idéia de ficar sem net por 1 minuto mesmo que por teste é triste
<nntp> apt-get upgrade -s
<nntp> faz um -s
<nntp> simulate
<nntp> lol
<majin> por falar em ficar sem net, quero que acabe o download do skyfall :}
<majin> XD
<nntp> ou ele segura ou entao ele ignora
<nntp> tem q ver direito
<nntp> qq eh skyfall ?
<majin> novo filme do 007
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> bacana hein
<nntp> da o link ae do torrent
<majin> :}
<Dane2> majin: sim ele continua baixando,
<nntp> majin, de quanto eh a tua net ?
<majin> está em CAM
<majin> Dane2, :D maravilha
<majin> nntp, 5m, vou mudar amanhã(ou melhor hoje) para 10
<nntp> majin, aqui chega rapidao
<majin> nntp, está em CAM, como acabou de estrear
<Dane2> majin: na verdade é um pouco diferente, por exemplo apt-get install X, dai vai ter 10 pacotes para instalar, dai você começa a instalar e baixou 8 e caiu a tua net, quando vc rodar de novo ele vai baixar apenas os dois que faltaram
<majin> Dane2, isso mesmo que a gente queria saber, muito obrigado :D
<majin> além de baixar os 2 que faltavam, vai "instalar" o aplicativo
<nntp> majin, eu baixo filmes do morrison somente
<majin> morrison?
<nntp> Dane2, entao segura neh nao ignora
<nntp> hold
<Dane2> majin : isso mesmo
<nntp> majin, sim filmes morrison
<majin> uhm não conhecia
<Dane2> majin : ele armazena esses aplicativos baixados em /var/cache/apt/archives que seria o primeiro lugar que ele procura, caso não ache o pacote ele parte para o download do repositório
<majin> tiagoscd, viu ai sua suspeita se confirmou :) pelo Dane2
<Dane2> nttp : não entendi o que vc disse ali para mim :)
<nntp> Dane2, que ele segura a contagem do pacote... mas tipo ele nao pausa ele ignora o ultimo se tiver incompleto
<majin> s
<Dane2> nttp : isso
<majin> ele não funciona como um torrent
<majin> ele continua de onde parou
<majin> se o pacote veio quebrado
<majin> é descartado
<Dane2> majin : isto mesmo,
<Derp> majin minha net caiu o comando que vc falo e wgat  -c ???
<majin> Derp,
<majin> tu tava instalando
<majin> pelo apt-get ou central?
<majin> Dane2, a central também continua de onde parou?
<nntp> central eh apt-get grafica
<majin> nntp, sim, mas baixando por ela
<majin> se o individuo botar para baixar novamente o aplicativo que estava baixando e a net caiu
<Derp> apt-get
<majin> ele continuará?
<majin> nntp, temos uma cobaia ai o Derp
<majin> Derp, tava baixando o virtualbox?
<Derp> sim
<Dane2> majin: acredito que sim, pq ele usa o apt por trás da interface
<nntp> aeuhuaehea
<Derp> estava baixando o virtual
<majin> Derp, tenta usar o sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<SkNix> os arquivos baixados ficam em uma pasta o var..
<nntp> mas ae se for um pacote unico ele vai ignorar o que ja baixou e começar de novo
<majin> de novo vê se continua a baixar o arquivo ou começa do 0
<majin> sim
<majin> :D
<majin> isso nntp
<majin> ihhihihihi
<nntp> kkk
<ermi> opa a todos
<majin> ai nesse caso
<majin> o wget -c
<majin> ia ser melhor
<majin> alo ermi :)
<nntp> sup ermi
<Derp> aff tudo de novo , o azar me predomina
<SkNix> pelo que eu vi, em um pacote unico, ele nao continua o download
<majin> tiagoscd, já começou a tradução do 13?
<SkNix> eu fiz um apt-get no 'cassandra', fiz isso umas 3 vezes, ele zerou o download do pacote
<majin> SkNix, essa é a pica. :/
<SkNix> poderiam usar um gerenciador de downloads no apt-get, rsrs..
<SkNix> axel, é bom..  melhor que wget.
<ermi> alguem sabe algum plugins de html5 para o eclipse
<SkNix> ermi:
<majin> SkNix, se for pacote unico tipo .deb
<SkNix> aptana studio
<majin> é só usar o wget
<ermi> aptana nao tem html5
<majin> Derp, ta vivo?
<Derp> uhum
<Derp> ta baixando tudo de novo
<majin> pera
<majin> cancela vou te passar o comando pra tu testar
<Derp> paciência eu tenho e de sobra
<majin> se cair denovo
<majin> ele continua
<SkNix> ermi: eu acho que tem, o versão 3.. vou ver
<Derp> hehe bacana
<majin> Derp, você quer o virtualbox pra que mesmo? :X
<SkNix> ermi: aptana estudio 3 tem suporte ao html5
<nntp> ele vai por um backtrack nele
<majin> ah s
<majin> ok
<majin> Derp, da um ctrl + c ai e espera um bocadin
<nntp> vai hackear o mundo depois
<majin> iuhaiuhauiha
<majin> medo.
<nntp> kkk
<SkNix> http://www.aptana.com/products/studio3 --- la em core 'features'
<sistematico> Me pelei.
<ermi> porra entao o q baixo aki nao tem , vou dar uma olha no site do aptana valeu
<majin> Derp, ta ai?
<Derp> esou ciando um site pelo xpg , e quero ver se minha pagina vai sair igual na distribuição e na verção majin
<majin> Derp, uname -a e cola aqui pra mim
<SkNix> tem duas versões, o 3 eu tenho certeza que tem suporte, é o que eu uso.
<majin> aihieuhiahu sistematico
<majin> q isso
<Derp> ja dei um ctrl +c
<nntp> sistematico, que passo tio ?
<majin> Derp, blz, digita uname -a
<majin> e cola pra mim
<Derp> uname -a
<SkNix> proraaaaaaa
<Derp> ??
<majin> não
<majin> lá no terminal
<sistematico> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=define%3Apelar
<majin> sim sistematico
<majin> + pq de depilou
<majin> se*
<majin> :P
<nntp> sistematico, dormiu no sol ?
<Dane2> majin : cara desculpa, testei aqui
<majin> aieuhiehiuehe
<nntp> uname -a
<SkNix> uma hora para compilar, instalar dependencias e tudo.. e o hiphop me dá mensagem na compilação que não tem suporte a 32 bits
<majin> Derp, digita uname -a la no terminal e cola aqui pra mim para saber a versão do teu ubuntu e se é 32 ou 64
<SkNix> =(
<majin> SkNix, deprimente :/
<nntp> uname fala nao fala ?
<majin> uIHAiuhauiha
<ermi> alguem de santos
<nntp> SkNix, triste mano kkk
<majin> da uma réiva
<nntp> SkNix, leu os doc nao neh ?
<Dane2> majin : eu estou usando o aptitude, tem que testar se o apt-get faz a mesma coisa, mas ele cria um arquivo no /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ com o download do pacote e consegui recuperar o estado atual do download
<Derp> Linux rafael-desktop 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<SkNix> rsrsrsrs,ja eh vou largar de mão..
<Derp> majin Linux rafael-desktop 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<majin> blz Derp
<nntp> 32
<majin> + q ubuntu é esse
<majin> q versão
<Derp> 32 é o piorzinho ?
<majin> não
<sistematico> Acho que é 24 bits..
<majin> iaheiuahee
<sistematico> Sei não heim.
<nntp> kernalgay
<majin> Derp, qual versão do ubuntu?
<sistematico> 24 bits bi-turbo
<SkNix> heuauheauhea
<nntp> biturbo
<nntp> aeuhuae
<nntp> tem tempo que nao via isso
<majin> uhehuiuehe
<nntp> botao turbo aeuhaeuhea
<Derp> eu não sei , um amigo meu me mandou por email , ele ainda estar no meu email
<sistematico> Acho que nem é Ubuntu, deve ser Kubuntu.
<SkNix> meu deusss, isso é muito antigo.
<sistematico> OPs..
<nntp> turbo kkkk
<majin> sistematico, parece, kernel antigo
<Derp> se vc kizer eu te mando pra vc dar uma olhada majin
<majin> Derp, me manda onde vc baixou ele
<sistematico> Tracy Chapman - Fast Car, pense numa música top.
<nntp> isso eh cruchbang
<nntp> derp c usa crunchbang ?
<Derp> ta na minha caixa de entrada do meu email
<sistematico> CrocoBangue?
<majin> o.o
<nntp> kkk
<Derp> pera ai decha u ver se eu acho o link
<nntp> crunchbang
<sistematico> ah
<nntp> esse eh o kernel dele
<Dane2> majin: testado o apt-get também consegue recuperar o download, quase a mesma coisa que um torrent :)
<sistematico> Conheço não.
<majin> Dane2, que ótimo
<nntp> bacaninha a distro
<majin> Dane2, + o Derp não conseguiu
<nntp> vem com openbox
<majin> Dane2, começou do 0 denovo
<Dane2> majin: palmas para o apt-get/aptitude \o/
<majin> ihaiuehaiueh XD
<SkNix> Dane2: para mim começou um do zero tbm.
<nntp> nossa ta zuado iso aqui hoje
<majin> /o\
<Derp> o que ki é crunchbang ? ashuahushauh é de comer ???
<nntp> majin, chegou o 007
<majin> nntp, ki ódiu
<Dane2> vejam o meu teste.
<Dane2> 39% [1 linux-image-3.6-trunk-amd64 9.236 kB/23,5 MB 39%]
<sistematico> Derp: É, ele vem na caixa de variedades da lacta.
<majin> UAHHAUIUhaa
<Dane2> root@tux:/#
<sistematico> CrunchBang é de amendoim se eu não me engano.
<Dane2> root@tux:/# apt-get  install linux-image-3.6-trunk-amd64
<Dane2> 42% [1 linux-image-3.6-trunk-amd64 9.787 kB/23,5 MB 42%]
<sistematico> Eu entro altas horas só pra trollar o canal né? Ninguem merece.
<majin> instalando slack na box aki
<Dane2> qual pacote vc está instando Sknix?
<SkNix> documentação do hiphop não fala nada aqui,. pwww..
<SkNix> Dane2: cassandra..
<SkNix> eu ja vi alguns pacotes que parecia que ele continuava de onde parou..
<Dane2> SkNix: deixa eu testar aqui
<Derp> majin ja achei vou mandar o link
<SkNix> mas acho que tem algum criterio para descartar pacotes aqui, pode ter corrompido, ele deve testar antes de continuar.
<majin> Derp, ok
<nntp> sistematico, aqui ta o dia todo assim depois da 6 lol melhor a noite toda neh
<nntp> hoje foi um dos dias mais bacanas do canal
<Dane2> SkNix : vc adicionou algum repositório do projeto?
<SkNix> sim
<Derp> majin é esse link aki
<Derp> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=32
<Dane2> SkNix : pode ser por isto
<majin> 12.04
<Dane2> SkNix : tenta um pacote do repositório padrão
<SkNix> pode ser.
<sistematico> Alguem me ajuda(Clássico!)?
<majin> Derp, wget -c http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.4/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.4-81684~Ubuntu~precise_i386.deb
<Derp> isso esse msm majin
<nntp> jabang#
<nntp> como chama isso mesmo ?? #
<SkNix> aih[
<SkNix> padrão continua
<majin> Derp, se cair a net digita denovo o mesmo comando que vai continuar baixando de onde parou
<SkNix> Dane2:
<nntp> hash-bang
<nntp> isso
<nntp> # hash-bang
<SkNix> fiz com o virtualbox..
<Dane2> SkNix : exato, deve ser a forma como o link do repositório que vc está usando trata a conexão
<Derp> bacaninha
<majin> Derp, :)
<sistematico> hastag ou she-bang.
<nntp> dns
<sistematico> sha-bang, sei lá.
<nntp> shebang mano
<nntp> nossa hash-bang
<SkNix> eh isso mesmo.
<nntp> shebang eh o mais massa
<sistematico> *hashtag
<Dane2> SkNix : mesmo lance do firefox por exemplo, alguns sites ele mantem o download em caso de pause, outros não, tem haver com o host destino
<nntp> hash-bang
<sistematico> Quadrado ou jogo-da-velha para os íntimos.
<Derp> majin vc acha melgor baixar no modo root ?
<SkNix> vc pode configurar o servidor para não continuar o download.. ele zera quando tenta denovo.
<SkNix> Dane2:
<majin> Derp, não precisa
<SkNix> isso no host aonde está hospedado.
<sistematico> wget -c pra continuar.
<sistematico> Sem o -c ele começa do zero.
<majin> s
<nntp> e i she-bang
<SkNix> Derp: kra, usa o minimo possivel o root.
<sistematico> She-Bang é uma palavra no mínimo estranha.
<nntp> eh  se noa o she-bang vai te pegar
<majin> lol
<sistematico> Pra não dizer indecente e pornográfica.
<nntp> hash-bang
<sistematico> Ao extremo.
<SkNix> desisto do php, rsrs
<sistematico> SkNix: Pegunta meu filho, pegunta.
<Derp> por que majin ?
<nntp>  shebang (também chamado de hashbang, hashpling, pound bang, ou crunchbang
<nntp> #!
<SkNix> sistematico: .. eu queria testar ele com o hiphop.. agora desisto.
<nntp>  Ir para: navegação, pesquisa
<nntp> Em computação, um shebang (também chamado de hashbang, hashpling, pound bang, ou crunchbang) refere-se aos dois caracteres "#!" sistematico
<SkNix> fiz teste de desempenho do php contra cpython e pypy....
<nntp> hashpling
<SkNix> quero algo mais rapido para sites..
<sistematico> vishi
<SkNix> aih queria usar o hiphop para ver quanto mais rapido ele fic a
<nntp> crunchbang
<SkNix> pypy ganha em disparad
<majin> Derp, não precisa de root para baixar arquivos, o sudo é usado para ações um pouco mais "extremas" no sistema, como instalação e remoção de aplicativos ;)
<nntp> shebang
<nntp> shebang eh legal
<SkNix> 8 vezes masi rapido que php e 11 vezes mais rapido que cpython
<Derp> ha entendi
<nntp> Derp, o shebang vai te pegar
<nntp> aeuhaeuheauhea
<Derp> majin eu instalei o esse mesmo unbuntu no meu netbook só que ta dando leag , é normal abrir uma pasta e ele ficar agarrando e depois continurar ?
<Derp> nntp o que é shebang ? kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Dane2> pessoal, boa noite para vcs, vou nessa, abração
<nntp> Dane2, vlw ae meu pela sabedoria
<sistematico> SkNix: pypy ou pipy?
<majin> Derp, netbook é fogo, eu tb tenho um e as versões atuais do ubuntu são um soco no estomago dele, tente baixar outras versões do ubuntu como o Lubuntu que é mais leve
<majin> abraço Dane2 :D
<SkNix> sistematico: useu um conversor de python para c++, seria para funcionar semelhante ao hiphop do php.. ficou mais lento do que o python rodando normal
<SkNix> pypy
<nntp> Derp, shebang = hashbang
<Derp> abraço mgo o/
<Dane2> nntp : valeu vcs! :)
<nntp> Derp, #!
<sistematico> majin: Aceita conselhos?
<Dane2> majin : Abração velho :)
<majin> :D
<majin> diga sistematico
<nntp> :)
<sistematico> majin: Abandone o Ubuntu.
<nntp> sistematico, olha o ban sistematico  kkk
<SkNix> sistematico: é uma implementação do python.. tem boa compatibilidade, ele cria um bytecode do scritp e roda em maquina virtual.. estilo java...
<majin> sistematico, abandono se você me disser porque
<majin> :D
<sistematico> majin: Tenho dois netbooks extremamente modestos aqui.
<sistematico> majin: Porque é pesado.
<Derp> Lubuntu e é a distribuição mais leve ?
<majin> majin, ah sim claro tu diz abandonar para usar em um netbook
<majin> -.-'
<majin> eu falando cmg mesmo
<sistematico> nntp: Assim como o Sistema, a opinião é livre, certo?
<majin> sistematico, sim para netbook o ubuntu é uma bigorna
<Derp> nntp pioro mais ainda o que é hashbang ?
<nntp> Derp, #!
<majin> Derp, sim Lubuntu é mais leve que o Ubuntu.
<sistematico> majin: Infelizmente eu acho que pra qualquer sistema ele é uma bigorna, mas tem gente que gosta né :)
<SkNix> eu uso no notebook, rsrsrs ta bom aqui..
<nntp> sistematico, unixlike user uhuhuhu
<Derp> #! ?
<nntp> Derp, shebang
<SkNix> sistematico: usa qual distro?
<nntp> windows
<nntp> kkk
<majin> sistematico, se você tem um i7 com 8gb de ram não faz muita diferença né XD + estou instalando um slack em minha vb, vamos ver como é
<SkNix> jheuhuahe
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> 8 ainda.
<nntp> uaehueahea
<SkNix> skackware..
<majin> heiuheihe
<majin> windows xp no netbook
<majin> é um foguete
<sistematico> SkNix: FreeBSD e Arch Linux.
<SkNix> lfs
<Derp> majin , o nntp ta me deichando com medo o que é shebang ?
<SkNix> legal..
<majin> Derp, nda
<sistematico> majin: Principalmente quando o foquete cai.
<majin> sistematico, testei o arch achei muito legal
<SkNix> freebsd para desktop?
<sistematico> majin: Top.
<SkNix> sistematico:
<sistematico> SkNix: É.
<majin> sistematico, não estou falando que é perfeito, mas para um netbook um windows velho é melhor
<nntp> sistematico, eh doido
<nntp> kkk
<majin> uheiueiuhe
<sistematico> nntp: É nada.
<Derp> É VERDADE QUE O LINUX NÃO PEGA VIROS MSM OU É ESTRIA DE CAROXINHA ???
<SkNix> sistematico:  eu usei muito tempo slackware... gostava, rsrsrs.. ate que precise de produtividade.........
<nntp> mas agora falando serio ele ta certo sistematico se vc quer um lance rapido e confiavel deve ir pro freebsd mas tem q sacar de freebsd
<sistematico> nntp: Tem que ser sensato né velho :) Fácil não é, mas com bom senso dá pra fazer a parada rodar legal :D
<Derp> HISTORIA*
<majin> Derp, para qualquer instalação no linux ou remoção de arquivos prioritários é preciso da senha do administrador, então fica difícil um malware fuder o seu sistema como no windows
<nntp> sistematico, pois eh isso eh complicado pq tipo o cara ter tempo pra dedicar a configurar uma maquina com freebsd eh foda mano... toma tempo isso que eh o lance estudar
<sistematico> Comparar a família BSD com Linux é igual comparar banana com maçã.
<majin> Derp, no linux para um "virus" foder o teu sistema tu tem que dar aval para ele.
<sistematico> Uma coisa é completamente diferente da outra, assim como os objetivos de quem usa.
<nntp> Derp, virus nao passa de um programa como qq outro com certas particularidades entao tem pra qq sistema
<sistematico> nntp: Só que depois que você estiver razoavelmente "consciente" do que tu está fazendo no sistema, quando volta pro Linux você destroça ele.
<nntp> Derp, agora no brasil 1% usa linux entao pra que fazzer virus pra linux ?
<Derp> nntp cara vdd
<majin> :)
<nntp> sistematico, sim eu sei ateh pq ateh onde eu sei o linux eh muito mais filho do freebsd do que o freebsd eh filho do unix
<sistematico> nntp: Você começa a entender a "base", não é um S.O. feito pra desktop, muito menos pra um usuário final.
<sistematico> nntp: Sempre.
<Derp> estou gostando muito do Linux *-*
<nntp> sistematico, to ligado... muti-multi
<nntp> multi tarefa e multi usuario
<Derp> ALGÉM AI CURTE AC\DC ??? \o/
<nntp> Derp, eh bom sim
<sistematico> nntp: Mas o FreeBSD é menos multi-tarefa do que o Linux :)
<nntp> mmmm sistematico pq ?
<sistematico> nntp: Vou citar um exemplo, de muitos.
<nntp> depois eu tenho outro lance pra falar
<sistematico> nntp: Tire como base o novo Systemd, seu Linux dá boot em diversos daemons ao mesmo tempo, um por cima do outro.
<sistematico> nntp: O init do FreeBSD não tem pretensão de fazer isso nos próximos dez anos.
<sistematico> nntp: Sacou?
<SkNix> sistematico: como funciona nele?
<nntp> sim to sacando
<majin> iuaheuihee
<sistematico> SkNix: SysV, procedural, um por vez.
<Derp> nntp ja conseguiu invadir algum sistema operacional pelo terminal shell ?
<nntp> mas vc acha que se o ususario de um slack por exemplo que eh hard pra configurar tmb noa fica bom tmb como um cara de freebsd ?
<sistematico> Um amontoado de scripts que nem o capeta entende.
<nntp> Derp, toda hora
<Derp> poxa *-*
<nntp> Derp, toda hora eu entro no meu servidor via terminal
<SkNix> slackware foi minha primeira distro.. ele é bsd based..
<SkNix> usei por muito tempo...
<Derp> sera que eu consigo tbm daki ums tempo ?
<SkNix> acho ele muito bom.. tanto quanto bsd
<nntp> Derp, claro
<nntp> nao sabia que slack era bsd
<nntp> mmm
<Derp> nntp kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk achei que vc tava falando serio
<nntp> ao menos nao lembrava
<SkNix> e eu so mudei para ubuntu, pq preciso de produtividade, tenho que instalar, desinstalar rapido, sem tem que compilar na unha tudo..
<sistematico> SkNix: Tudo que usa scripts SystemV, "lembra" o FreeBSD, OpenBSD ou NetBSD.
<sistematico> Mas não passa disso, uma vaga lembrança, acreditem.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> Derp, kkk mas eh a real ue isso eh mesmo que invadir a tecnica eh a mesma o programa eh o mesmo
<SkNix> rsrs, eu ja usei freebsd...
<SkNix> eh sco.
<sistematico> SCO?
<SkNix> apenas é diferente, mas não vejo um mais complicado do que o outro, apenas diferente
<SkNix> sco.
<majin> saco?!
<SkNix> sco a muito tempo, eh um unix..
<majin> :P
<SkNix> antigo pacas, rsrs.
<sistematico> SkNix: Falar que qualquer BSD é parecido com a SCO é um xingamento, SCO é a eSCÓria de todo o planeta.
<SkNix> Unix SCO
<nntp> kkk
<SkNix> heuahuehauea
<sistematico> Eles são um amontado de bandidos disfarçados de programadores.
<sistematico> Deus me livre.
<majin> haiuehiuehe
<Derp> nntp você que conhece de tudo , tem como usar o shell no windows ?
<nntp> o sistematico ta me convencendo a por um freba aqui pra rodar
<nntp> kkk
<SkNix> Derp: rsrsrs...
<SkNix> Derp: cygwin
<nntp> Derp, cmd
<sistematico> Derp: PuTTY
<nntp> Derp, cmd eh shell
<SkNix> cmd nao é shell, heuaheuahea
<sistematico> hahahaha
<SkNix> cruzes..
<nntp> kkkk
<majin> mas é verdade que tudo tem que ser compilado na munheca? :~)
<SkNix> coisa mais limitada, rsrs
<sistematico> SkNix: Berkeley Software Distribution, é separada da SCO, e bem separada.
<nntp> cygwin eh emulador de linux q zona eh aqela ?
<Spiga> voltei
<SkNix> cygwin é a forma de vc usar shell script, no windows..
<majin> Spiga, tu acertou em que obra meu amigo trabalha
<Spiga> heheh
<SkNix> sistematico: eu ja usei BSD, usei em servidores, é o melhor que tem..
<majin> x)
<SkNix> mais seguro e confiavel
<SkNix> ganha do linx
<SkNix> linux
<nntp> sistematico, eu to sem maquina pra por o freba tem um note velho aqui mas tenho doh dele kkk
<Spiga> a maioria do pessoal que veio para 3l era para trampar na eldorado.
<majin> nntp, vb?
<majin> Spiga, to vendo iuaheuihaeiuhe
<Spiga> maior empresa de papel e celuloze do mundo.
<nntp> vb ? majin ?
<majin> nntp, virtualbox?
<nntp> majin, nao nunca
<Derp> nntp como assim cmd ?
<nntp> majin, nao uso nada virtual
<majin> nntp, porque o odio?
<majin> cheio de réiva no coração
<nntp> Derp, c quer shell linux neh ?
<nntp> majin, nao gosto de maquina virtual nao me dou bem com elas
<majin> huaeiuhaiueh
<majin> estou instalando o slack la para dar umas dedilhadas
<majin> apesar de ter partição vaga aqui
<majin> :)
<sistematico> majin: O nntp tá certo, se tu não tiver uma máquina razoavel rodar VBox ou VMware é um saco.
<majin> qqlr coisa migro tudo pra ele depois
<Spiga> o negocio e nuvem meus queridos
<majin> sistematico, tenho 5 cpus e 6gb pra jogar na vb
<nntp> sistematico, sou antigo usuario de vmware das antigas nem tinha vbox
<majin> ta rodando rapidin
<nntp> agora nao eh a mesma coisa
<sistematico> Minha máquina num aguenta essas estripolias não.
<sistematico> To fora.
<majin> aiehiehuiehe
<nntp> sistematico, tmb to fora
<Spiga> so falta ter skype online para poder migrar meu notebook para chrome OS
<nntp> nao eh igual
<nntp> nao roda igual o barulho nao eh igual
<nntp> nao vira
<nntp> computador tem barulho mano
<Derp> nntp deixa rs
<sistematico> Spiga: Você é de 3 Lagoas?
<Spiga> sistematico, sim
<majin> uHIAhaiuhauha
<Derp> majin vc se tivesse eu te mandar um print disso ashuahsu
<nntp> Derp, c quer um shell vc ou aluga ou entao vc monta um servidor e conecta do windwos via ssh
<sistematico> Spiga: Moro meio perto de 3 Lagoas.
<sistematico> "meio"
<Spiga> sistematico, CG?
<sistematico> é
<majin> Derp, print de que ?
<Spiga> massa.
<sistematico> Spiga: De vez em quando Terenos..
<sistematico> Varia.
<Derp> 2.019 B/s 1h 57min 50s
<Spiga> certo.
<majin> LOL
<majin> credo
<SkNix> oO
<Spiga> ;/
<nntp> Derp, aqui eh 35megas lol
<majin> 3g de quem Dead_Thinker
<majin> Derp, *
<majin> nntp, o filme ta bom? ;~
<Derp> o tempo 2.019 B/s 1h 57min 50s majin
<sistematico> 3G ainda num chegou aqui.
<nntp> nem vi ainda aeuhaeuhea aqui ta mais legal q filme hoje
<sistematico> Tô no 2.5G
<Derp> ser pobre é foda
<nntp> Derp, c em q por um freebsd ae
<majin> aiuehaiuhe nntp abre ai e vê a qualidade pra mim
<nntp> deixa eu ver
<majin> iUHAIUHAIUHA
 * sistematico tá no consórcio de um modem U.S. Robotics de 56k
<majin> Derp, q 3g é essa
<sistematico> Dei lance mais num fui contemplado.
<majin> xD
<Derp> da Claro majin kkkkkkkkk
<Derp> nntp freebsd ?
<sistematico> Claro que num presta!?
<sistematico> Conheço muito!
<majin> eca
<Derp> sistematico essa parada mesmo kkkkkkkkkk
<SkNix> us robotics, quanto tempo não lia uma coisa dessas, rsrsrs
<SkNix> correria para conseguir uma para rodar o linux.
<majin> sistematico, to procurando o freebsd 9 aqui
<majin> tem 2 iso's
<majin> 1 de 600 e 1 de 2gb
<zz3r0> SkNix, tenho varios se quiser te vendo um
<majin> dvd completo
<sistematico> majin: 9.0-RELEASE
<majin> e o cd picado?
<sistematico> majin: de preferencia amd64
<majin> sim
<nntp> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9849/seleo011.png
<sistematico> Tanto faz.
<majin> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
<sistematico> Baixa o DVD logo, sua net é boa mesmo.
<majin> e o audio nntp
<sistematico> Num é esse lixo que eu tenho aqui.
<nntp> majin, o audio deixa eu ver
<Derp> 46% [8 virtualbox 10,2 MB/15,8 MB 64%]
<majin> nntp,  se n cancelo essa joça e espero um melhor xD
<Derp> :'(
<majin> Derp, paciência!
<majin> XD
<nntp> majin, ta otimo o video e o audio
<majin> blz
<majin> derp 0% 2.802.360    123K/s  ted 5h 26m
<majin> x.x
<nntp> majin, tipo assim aquilo lah eh com sombra fica ruim mesmo tela escura agora as claras tao nitidas perfeitas
<Spiga> http://pixlr.com/editor/
<Spiga> ta melhor que o photoshop
<majin> RETR FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso ... feito.
<majin> Tamanho: 2388531200 (2,2G)
<majin> sim nntp
<majin> maravilha né Spiga
<majin> ta suave de mais
<nntp> Spiga, que legal esse prog
<Derp> majin tive uma ideia , vou levar meu gabinete no ciber cagé do shop
<Derp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Derp> café
<nntp> Derp, compra um dvd e grava de lah
<majin> iuhaeiuhauihe Derp
<majin> melhor
<nntp> sistematico,
<Spiga> so preciso de skype online ... para virar adpto do chrome OS.
<majin> Spiga, http://imm.io/Ly3X
<majin> nntp, amanhã só tenho 1 paciente.. as 18:30.. o filme não acaba nunca como vou assistir até ele chegar x.x
<nntp> sistematico, tem um outro bsd que ja vem com desktop e tals presta
<nntp> ?
<Derp> é mesmo foi até bom vc falar no skype , as pessoas que eu falava no skype não ta me vendo on , acho que esse meu skype não é compativel com as pessoas que tem o windows
<nntp> majin, chegou aqui majin tu eh dentista ?
<majin> Derp, tem nada a ver não
<nntp> Derp, pode ser a porta fechada
<nntp> sistematico, pcbsd
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Você deve estar falando o PC-BSD, DesktopBSD e GhostBSD né?
<nntp> yup
<sistematico> nntp: Eu num curto essas porcarias não :D
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> huhuhu
<nntp> eu to com o freela baixado aqui tipo
<sistematico> nntp: Eu não costumo usar forks de projetos grandes.
<nntp> meu desktop tem espaço pra por um sistema mas eu to com o note parado aqui tmb crunchbang
<sistematico> nntp: Mas nada contra.
<nntp> o note eh foda de configurar
<nntp> ja vi que por um x nele vai ser osso gdm neh
<majin> sou nntp
<nntp> majin, legal dentista que gosta de linux primeiro que vejo haha
<sistematico> nntp: Se você tiver realmente com "Sangue no Zóio", vai de OpenBSD, eu não uso ele porque o suporte a minha placa de vídeo é inexistente nele.
<nntp> sistematico, e o que faz pensar que a minha tem suporte ?
<majin> nntp, sou formado como técnico de informática mas não continuei..(burrice minha) e fui para a odonto :)
<sistematico> nntp: E a parte de ports é um pouco mais precária tembem, mas o S.O. é muito bom.
<sistematico> nntp: Eu não tenho idéia.
<nntp> majin, burrice nada dentista ganha mais
<SkNix> Spiga: microsoft ta criando em html5.. o skype.
<sistematico> nntp: Talvez nem o FreeBSD suporte a sua placa.
<sistematico> nntp: Tem que ver né.
<nntp> sistematico, o free parece q suporta sim
<Underall_> nao sabia q o pessoal ainda frequentava IRC =)
<Spiga> SkNix, eu espero que saia logo pois sou web-dev para empresas...fica mais seguro eu salvar tudo minhas coisas na nuvem.
<nntp> intell neh 8130 eu acho coisa assim
<Underall_> quanto tempo... =]
<SkNix> majin: com certeza, dentista ganha mais., rsrs
<sistematico> nntp: Então, o FreeBSD é bem mais "avançado" nessa parte.
<nntp> agora meter um open aqui tinha que ser logo no servidor
<sistematico> nntp: Porque da família BSD, eu acho que ele é o que tem mais usuários.
<nntp> dae nem x eu quero
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<nntp> que nem meu debian
<nntp> nem x tem
<majin> auheiaheuae tomara
<Spiga> te tem.
<sistematico> nntp: Esse é o objetivo principal desse tipo de sistema.
<Spiga> de certa forma
<majin> ainda não to ganhando muito
<majin> :)
<Underall_> Ursinha: \o
<SkNix> Spiga: html 5 agora vai transformar tudo nas nuves..
<sistematico> nntp: Pelo slogan você já vê: "The power to serve".
<SkNix> o gtk, já pode ser compilado em html5.
<nntp> sistematico, pois eh
<SkNix> compilaram em um teste, gedit, e gimp.. show de bola.
<nntp> sistematico, fica mais rapido tudo ?
<Spiga> SkNix, sim ... preciso começar a estudar html5 se nao fudeu..
<sistematico> nntp: Não, dependendo do app fica mais devagar.
<nntp> sistematico, la vou eu de novo fazer tudo de novo aeuhaeuhea
<SkNix> eh o futuro, javascript, html5 e css3.. tudo vai ser pensado em web.. e mesmo aplicativos locais, pode ser desenvolvido com essas tecnologias
<nntp> sistematico, servir internet web e arquivos coisas simples
<nntp> sistematico, aqui eh assim uso pra o que tem q usar nada de firula servidor nao eh pra firulas
<sistematico> nntp: Ele não é feito pra ser rápido, ele é feito pra ser estável, robusto e seguro :)
<Spiga> meu problema e html5 .... css3 e javascript easy...
<nntp> sistematico, montou rodou ta lindo ta seguro acabou fica lah quetim
<nntp> 01:27:20 up 4 days, 58 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<nntp> tipo assim
<nntp> lol
<SkNix> mas javascript está melhorando, crescendo tbm
<SkNix> Spiga:
<sistematico> nntp: Se algo der pau, ele  tem um sistema de rollback que você ficaria besta de ver.
<SkNix> veja aqui
<SkNix> cappuccino.org
<SkNix> está evoluindo como html5..
<sistematico> nntp: Uma coisa do outro mundo :)
<nntp> sistematico, nem imagino
<nntp> sistematico, mas tipo acho que pra um servidor domestico seria muito fetiche nao ?
<nntp> acho que pra aprender teria que ser meu desk mesmo
<nntp> pq servidor aqui eu nao mexo depois que configuro ele
<nntp> ele fica servindo lah e eu queto na minha aqui so se tiver que mudar algo ae vamo lah no ssh e resolvemos
<nntp> mas geralmente nao tem q fazer nada pq ta configurado legal
<sistematico> Assim, eu uso como Desktop.
<nntp> servidor nao eh pra firula
<sistematico> Só que muita gente, fala pra não fazer assim :D
<nntp> pq se nao bagunça a vida aqui e nao eh essa a intençao saca
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Mas que dá certo, dá.
<sistematico> nntp: Só que ele não é abrangente igual ao Linux, em termos de hardware.
<Derp> nntp como abrir as portas em tão ?
<nntp> Derp, iptables
<nntp> Derp, modem tmb
<nntp> sistematico, de programa eu posso compilar qq coisa ?
<nntp> nao
<sistematico> nntp: Sim.
<sistematico> nntp: Tem o ports né.
<Spiga>  SkNix, cappucino ? vamo ver como funciona
<sistematico> nntp: Tem varias camadas de compatibilidade com o Linux tambem.
<sistematico> nntp: Tanto no Kernel como userland.
<Derp> nntp vix resumindo nem vou usar o spyke
<sistematico> nntp: Mas isso é coisa que num vem setada, você vai ajustando com o tempo.
<nntp> caraca to vendo eu explodindo meu ubuntu compizado cairodockiado aqui firulado pra meter um bsd aeuhaeuhaeuhaeuhae
<SkNix> Spiga: ele usa uma variação
<nntp> sistematico, meu desktop hoje ta de por inveja em qq user de desktop linux ou windwos eauheauheauhea
<SkNix> eh objetiveC, mas com javacript
<nntp> sistematico, estavel e lindo!
<SkNix> e não usa edição de html ou css
<Spiga> nntp, para com isso vai dar merda
<SkNix> é igual linguagem completa, não depende de html e css
<nntp> 01:35:13 up 2 days,  4:27,  8 users,  load average: 0.88, 1.03, 0.94
<nntp>  esse eh meu desk
<sistematico> nntp: Eu fiquei 3 meses sem o X, sofrendo com o FreeBSD, depois de *muita* pesquisa, no Google, Fórum Oficial, Listas de Discussão, um developer me falou que eu num ia conseguir usar o X nunca com a versão que eu tava usando.
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> SkNix, foda que roda em linux ..
<Spiga> to no windows
<Spiga> na empresa
<nntp> 8user ta foda
<Derp> 79%
<nntp> aehueahuhea
<nntp> sistematico, e ae vc mudou a versao ?
<sistematico> nntp: Aí eu crusei os dedos, a atualizei do 9.0-RELEASE pro 9.1-PRERELEASE(que na verdade é o 9.0-STABLE).
<nntp> ou colocou pra rodar nela mesmo
<nntp> mmm
<SkNix> Spiga: poderia ser feito um skype nele.. é só usar protocolos.
<Spiga> hum..
<sistematico> nntp: Aí, eu achei que a parada ia rapidinho, dei um make buildworld, adivinhe o tempo que isso levou?
<nntp> 4 dias
<sistematico> nntp: 7 dias pra reconstrui-lo.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ne
<nntp> vizz
<nntp> amr ?
<Spiga> SkNix, vou ter que chegar em casa para rodar ele
<nntp> 2 gb de ram ?
<nntp> demora isso ?
<SkNix> Spiga:  eu vou estudar esse para criar alguns aplicativos que pretendo.
<sistematico> nntp: É o meu é 2GB mesmo.
<SkNix> o capuccino
<sistematico> nntp: Pior que depois o troço ficou bugado, aí eu fiquei nervoso, removi todos os ports, assim ó pkg_delete -a
<nntp> mmm meu core 2 due nao vai ser muito alem disso nao aeuheauh se brincar mais lento eh mais velho q seu proc
<sistematico> nntp: Com o novo pkgng agora é pkg delete -a
<nntp> kkk
<Derp> nntp eu to com um joguinho de linux aki no pc mais ele estar com probles , ele estar tipo ,relampiando não estar instavel , tem como restaurar jogo pelo apt-get ?
<nntp> Derp, eh sua plca de video q ta relampiando
<sistematico> nntp: Não, Core2DUO vai demorar no máximo de 1 a dois dias, mas tenho quase certeza que tu não vai precisar dar um make buildworld.
<SkNix> posso usar ajax para comunicar com meu servidor, e banco de dados.
<sistematico> nntp: Tem usuário que fica 10 anos com o sistema rodando e não usa esse comando.
<nntp> nossa minha placa mae eh sux asus generica lixo
<nntp> e outra essa placa de video ati
 * majin fazendo tanta coisa que quando volta pra tela do xchat fica perdido de tanta conversa o.o
<nntp> cara me arrependi d+ de ter pego essa ati
<sistematico> nntp: make buildworld, installworld, mergemaster e outras coisas, talvez tu nem venha a usar..
<nntp> o cara ainda me falaou de uma nvidia meso assim eu foi e vacilei
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> nem pra fins educativos ?
<nntp> eauheaueahea
<nntp> sistematico, eu sou meio maluco tmb
<sistematico> nntp: Tu só usa isso pra trocar de release.
<nntp> majin, eh o papo aqui eh serio aeuheauhea
<nntp> sistematico, mmm saquei nossa ae o bicho pega
<majin> uaheiuhaeihe
<sistematico> nntp: Tipo, 9.0 pra 9.1 ou 9.0 pra 10.0, sacou?
<nntp> d+ eh um make all mesmo
<Derp> nntp poxa minha placa de video é gforce 512 , não tem logica ele não aguentar um jogo fileiro desses , acho que não é havdware acho que é software
<nntp> Derp, driver
<sistematico> nntp: Aí o sistema vai "se auto reconstruir".
<nntp> sistematico, entao eh muito louco mesmo
<nntp> sistematico, da vontade mesmo de usar um lance louco assim viu
<sistematico> nntp: No FreeBSD é tudo separado: Sistema, Kernel, Ports.
<nntp> sistematico, muito poder
<sistematico> É, show.
<Derp> eu tenho o CD do drive da minha paca , sera que o linux vai aceitar ou eu vou ter que baixar ?
<nntp> ae sim vc ta no comando da maquina
<nntp> Derp, vai ter que baixar se tiver Derp
<majin> :x
<Derp> nntp eu baixo por onde synaptic ou pelo shell ?
<nntp> sistematico, nossa eu enxergo a dimensao do poder de um sistema assim trabalhando saca mano
<nntp> Derp, procura na web sobre tua placa ve se tem suporte
<nntp> sistematico, ele bem configurado fica perfeito d+
<Derp> majin dormiu ?
<nntp> sistematico, agora eh dificil fazer ele perfeito huaehuaehea
<majin> Derp, ainda não XD
<nntp> sistematico, e nao da pra ser em notebook nao
<Derp> saudades >< ahsuahushahusa
<majin> Derp, to quase iauehiueiuha :)
<nntp> sistematico, eu quero ele no meu desktop que no futuro vai ser meu servidor
<Derp> majin tem site especifico pra achar o drive da minha placa de video ou é em qual quer site ?
<nntp> Derp, la no redtube c vai achar de certo neh ?
<nntp> Derp, no site do fabricante
<majin> Derp, tenho certeza no menu de configurações do ubuntu tem a opção de adicionar hardware
<majin> as vezes acha
<nntp> sistematico, eh... o negocio nao tem como nao ficar perfeito pra falar a verdade tudo na mao tim tim por timtim
<Derp> nntp só vou abrir meu explore depos que  o virtualbox  tiver baixado
<nntp> a realidade eh outra mesmo
<sistematico> nntp: Como assim?
<nntp> Derp, explorer eh no windwos
<Derp> eu falei isso pq eu achei que vc num ia sabe que eu to usando o chromium
<majin> :}
<nntp> sistematico, o funcionamento do seu computador e do sistema vc fica mais perto de tudo tem q configurar tudo pra ficar redondo
<nntp> acho que o dia que eu entrei aqui a primeira vez
<nntp> no ubuntu-br
<nntp> por acaso vc entrou e tava compilando teu teclado kk
<Derp> majin 99%
<majin> Derp, mt bom :D
<majin> nntp, :X
<majin> lol
<nntp> eu lembro disso tipo
<sistematico> nntp: Não, é que eu tive que editar o arquivo kbd, num tinha o ?/
<nntp> entao
<nntp> ae que tah
<sistematico> nntp: Os devs nem se importaram com o teclado ABNT2, é duro..
<sistematico> Mas eu tenho o mapa aqui, se tu tiver o mesmo teclado que o meu e precisar dele..
<Derp> PQP apareceu uma paradinha aki [fail] sera que deu merda ?
<nntp> tem particularidades que se tu quiser funcionando tu vai ter que por pra funcionar mesmo na mao pq nao tem mesmo mas tem como fazer dae entra o conhecimento do hardware e do sistema
<sistematico> nntp: Eu abri um PR no site do FreeBSD, acho que os devs vão corrigir essa parada nas próximas versões.
<majin> Derp, n sei, manda o comando denovo
<sistematico> nntp: Mandei até um patch bem bonitinho pra corrigir automaticamente a parada :D
<nntp> kkk... sistematico eu tenho medo de virar xiita saca
<Derp> prontinho
<nntp> pq depois que tu começa com um lance desse ae tu fica meio radical tipo bah nisso ae eu mexo mais nao
<majin> Derp, baixou?
<nntp> kkk
<Derp> majin conseguir , sim baixei ,
<Spiga> falows... expediente acabou.
<majin> agora
<Derp> xD
<nntp> Spiga, vlw meu
<Spiga> amanha cedo academia.
<majin> Derp, dpkg -i nome do arquivo
<Spiga> amanha to ai no mesmo horario.
<majin> Derp, ou vai na pasta e clica nele
<nntp> Spiga, q nem noix
<sistematico> nntp: O grande barato nisso tudo, nem é o sistema, é usar algo com poucos ou nenhum helper, isso te obriga a pensar antes de tomar qualquer decisão.
<sistematico> nntp: E na minha opinião, isso exercita sua cabeça e te faz bem.
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<nntp> sistematico, eh antes de fazer eu ja to assim
<nntp> kkk
<majin> bom galera já estou pescando aqui..
<majin> tenham uma boa madrugada
<majin> até mais tarde :)
<Derp> majin prontinho virtualbox vm manager
<sistematico> Falou..
<majin> Derp, divirta-se
<nntp> majin, cara tamo indo tmb logo daqui um pouco so terminar aqui o lance
<majin> x)
<majin> to quase batendo a cabeça no teclado
<Derp> majin ahsuahusha bom descanço
<nntp> majin, vlw ae uhaeuhea qq coisa o filme te mando no email amanha vo subir pro gdrive kkk
<majin> IUHAhuaiuha
<majin> pode deixar que um dia o torrent acaba
<majin> ta falando q falta 1 hr
<majin> :P
<nntp> huehuea :P
<majin> um abraço
<majin> até breve
<nntp> outro vlw ae
<nntp> sistematico, eh cara ta aqui baixado jah te falei eu so to pensando aqui como eu vou fazer isso ae pra nao ficar muito radical pq eu tenho que mexer com um desktop mas so tenho uma maquina que me deixa confortavel fazendo isso saca
<nntp> sistematico, nao gosto de dualboot no caso vai ficar triboot pq ja tem windows aqui que eu to quase apagando
<nntp> pq nem uso mais
<nntp> vai ser isso ae mas com calma vo bater de bsd qq hora kkkaeueahaeuae sistematico guru da seita bsd
<sistematico> huhuhu
<Derp> nntp qual opção eu vou usar VDI (disk image) VMK(machine disk)  VHD (had disk  HDD (disco rigido do parallels) ?
<sistematico> Eu gosto demais.
<sistematico> nntp: Tô quase apagando o Arch Linux daqui velho.
<sistematico> nntp: Eu to pra deixar os dois PCs só com o FreeBSD.
<nntp> sistematico, arch nunca nem vi.. ja usei opensuse e redhat
<sistematico> nntp: Arch Linux é bem legal tambem.
<nntp> sistematico, agora to de debian e ubuntu
<sistematico> Bem simples e leve.
<nntp> o debian me surpreendeu
<nntp> sistematico, gostei muito dele mesmo
<Derp> nntp qual opção eu vou usar VDI (disk image) VMK(machine disk)  VHD (had disk  HDD (disco rigido do parallels) ?
<sistematico> vdi
<sistematico> vdi vdi vdi
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> instalar sistem eh vdi pela imagem do cd
<Derp> brigado sistematico
<nntp> virtual disk image
<Derp> vlw nntp
<sistematico> Derp: Os padrões nunca erram! :D
<nntp> Derp, eh mascote do canal kkk
<sistematico> Ou era os clássicos nunca erram?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> os brutos tmb amam
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> Uma coisa mais ou menos assim!
<sistematico> Vocês entenderam o que eu quis dizer!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> cara eu vou tentar dormir que se nao o dia fica ruim.. mas vai q da a doida amanha eu ja meto o bsd n apartiçao que ta vazia aqui kkk
<nntp> o ideal era por um disco
<nntp> eu tenho varios
<nntp> sistematico, ta vendo eu tenho que ver direito um modo que que eu nao me arrependa depois
<nntp> sistematico, pq ta tudo funcionando aqui haha
<sistematico> ๏_๏
<sistematico> Vou ali..
<Derp> nntp que porra é essa que toda vez que eu vou ligar ta dando erro  :@:@:@:@
<nntp> sistematico, vlw o papo ae vo dormir
<sistematico> Valeu.
<sistematico> Derp: Escreve o erro.
<nntp> Derp, alert alert error error c ta que nem o robo do perdidos no espaço!
<sistematico> Derp: Vou ali fora e já volto.
<nntp> Derp, aeuheuhea vo dormir Derp ... amanha a gente poe isso ae pra rodar eu pifei jah amanha cedo to aqui
<nntp> boa noite ae all galera do bot Ursinha  :D
<Derp> nntp ok amanha a gente poe saporra pra rodar ,
<nntp> Derp, demoro bro!
<nntp> partiu!
<nntp> killall
<nntp> irr
<nntp> saca /killall
<Derp> nntp o erro e (VERR_DEV_IO_ERROR)
<nntp> io
<nntp> entrada e saida
<nntp> i/o
<nntp> depois a gente ve isso
<nntp> da um killall ae
<Derp> ok[
<nntp> assim /killall
<sistematico> Derp: Tentando rodar o VBox?
<Derp> sempre
<Derp> ashuahusha
<Derp> e ainda nada
<Derp> bicho aprender comando no terminal shell é um cú
<sistematico> huhu
<sistematico> É não.
<sistematico> Derp: Seguinte.
<sistematico> Derp: Quais os sistemas? Hospedeiro e Convidado?
<Derp> não sei ><
<Derp> sistematico:você sabe ?
<sistematico> hmm
<sistematico> Complicado heim :)
<sistematico> -Derp- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<sistematico> Você parece estar rodando o Ubuntu.
<Derp> sim estou rodando o ubuntu
<sistematico> Agora o sistema convidado eu não faço idéia.
<sistematico> Derp: Qual S.O. quer rodar dentro do VirtualBox?
<Derp> você usa qual distribuição ?
<sistematico> Derp: Eu uso FreeBSD e Arch Linux.
<Derp> sistematico windows
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Derp: Tem a ISO do Windows aí?
<Derp> deicha eu ver
<sistematico> Ou o CD, não sei.
<Derp> nada nem deles
<Derp> fui tentar rodar o debian ele não quis tbm sistematico
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> Derp: Sabe o lado esquerdo do VirtualBox?
<sistematico> Derp: Aquele que mostra as máquinas virtuais que você tem?
<Derp> simei
<Derp> sim sei
<sistematico> O que tem lá?
<sistematico> BTW..
<sistematico> Apague tudo.
<sistematico> Quando perguntar se deseja apagar os arquivos tambem, diga que sim.
<sistematico> Derp: Caso desconfie que sobrou algum vestígio, apague a pasta Virtualbox VMs na sua pasta pessoal.
<sistematico> Derp: Isso vai excluir qualquer máquina virtual que você tenha tentado criar sem sucesso antes.
<Derp> sistematico , nem to conseguindo crirar mais
<sistematico> Fez o que eu te falei?
<sistematico> Apagou tudo já?
<Derp> não to achando a apção de apagar
<sistematico> Clica na máquina e depois clica no botão bem grande que tem em cima.
<sistematico> Derp: Ou clica com o botão direito e vai em Remover.
<sistematico> Derp: Ou clica na máquina desejada e aperta CTRL+R
<sistematico> Sacou?
<Derp> uhum
<sistematico> Deu?
<Derp> não
<sistematico> Porque?
<Derp> ele selecina , mais não da o direito de remover
<sistematico> A máquina deve estar rodando.
<sistematico> Pare ela antes.
<sistematico> Derp: Máquina > Fechar.
<sistematico> Na janela que abriu a máquina.
<sistematico> Derp: Deu?
<SkNix> pessoal, uma boa noite, quer dizer, um bom dia a todos.. eu vou indo
<SkNix> muito obrigado pela ajuda hoje.. vou entrar sempre nesse canal.. espero também poder ajudar no futuro
<sistematico> Falo.
<Derp> ha amanha eu mecho nisso
<Derp> ja tava dormindo aki
<Derp> até mais tage
<Derp> bye bye
<Derp> good bye meus best
<OliveiraBorges> E ai galera
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ?
<Barna> eu
<OliveiraBorges> Barna por qual nome eu procuro
<OliveiraBorges> sobre fazer rodizios de ip no postfi
<Barna> nossa, nem ideia, sou uma negação em rede!
<insano> cebolinha?
<nntp> bom dia galera pessoal do bot Ursinha  Rudolf Peste_Bubonica MarconM asklov salve!
<osvander> bom dia
<insano> bom dia
<insano> galera do bot??
<insano> kkkkkkkkkk
<osvander> puxa esta difícil entrar no forum e perguntar algo
<Peste_Bubonica> nntp, iae
<nntp> insano, kkk bom dia mano osvander opa
<nntp> insano, galera do bot eh massa mano
<osvander> se eu insgtalar o ubuntu 12.10 no meu not ele vai reconhecer o wi-fi sozinho ou vou ter que configurar
<nntp> osvander, q tu quer saber meu jovem ?
<nntp> osvander, depende mano
<nntp> osvander, na maioria das vezes ele reconhece de cara
<osvander> como assim, ele não vai instalar sozinho?
<nntp> osvander, vc ja usa ubuntu ?
<osvander> não é so digitar o usuário e senha
<osvander> nunca
<nntp> osvander, pode instalar sem medo cara
<osvander> o sistema abre os aqrquivos do ms office
<nntp> osvander, abre sim com openoffice
<osvander> legal
<nntp> osvander, muito legal o linux vc vai gostar
<osvander> posso instalar por partição e funciona sem bugs?
<osvander> o meu é ataualmente xp
<insano> osvander:   é bom vc estudar um pouco antes de instalar...
<nntp> vc quer um dual boot eh isso ? manter o windwos numa partiçao e o ubuntu noutra ?
<osvander> sim exato
<insano> osvander:   melhor ainda, se vc tem certeza de que vai instalar, faça backup dos arquivos importantes que vc tem no computador
<nntp> osvander, faz backup isso que eu ia falar neh
<osvander> vc tem um nanual que detalha os passos?
<insano> osvander:   não achou no google?
<osvander> já fiz os backup
<nntp> osvander, google youtube
<osvander> ok legal
<nntp> osvander, tem muito misterio nao
<nntp> osvander, seu note eh novo ou velhinho ?
<osvander> meu medo era ele não entrar ni wi-fi
<osvander> ok obrigado
<insano> pelo menos vai tirar o xp que está muito defasado
<osvander> um poco velhinho  kkkkkkkkkk
<osvander> di pouco
<osvander> 1 ano e meio de uso
<nntp> osvander, nossa eh novo mano
<nntp> osvander, vai achar tudo
<parzewski> mais facil que instalar o xp
<parzewski> na minha opniao
<osvander> ele é bom mas o resolução naõ é comkpatível com win 8 é no máxino 1222 x 800
<nntp> osvander, qq c quer  com win8 vc tem touchscreen ?
<osvander> não tem
<osvander> só estava pesquisando
<nntp> osvander, entao deixa disso win8 eh mais lento que o 7
<osvander> e gostei do ubuntu 12.10
<nntp> osvander, instala o 12.4
<nntp> osvander, mais estavel
<osvander> porque é mais rápido né
<nntp> osvander, eu uso ele
<osvander> sem bugs
<nntp> osvander, o12.10 eh mais rapido mas tem mais bug neh
<nntp> osvander, agora c vc quer se aventurar e tals entao instala o .10 mesmo
<osvander> certo  mas falta ainda aperfeiçoamento
<nntp> eu pq eu uso pra trabalhar
<nntp> osvander, entao eu gosto da maquina estavel tipo 3 dias que eu nem desligo meu comp
<nntp> osvander, tem 20 janelas abertas e tals
<osvander> legal
<nntp> nao da pau nao
<osvander> ok espero mesmo, acho que vou instalar o 12.04
<nntp> insano, 6.2.1 Why X?
<osvander> falou e muito obrigado
<nntp> por nada osvander
<insano> nntp:   didnt get it
<osvander> tchau
<nntp> osvander, depois passa ae pra contar como foi
<osvander> ok rsrsrs
<nntp> insano,  X's original development team had worked on another window system prior to writing X. That system's name was “W” (for “Window”).
<nntp> insano, X was just the next letter in the Roman alphabet.
<insano> Now I got it
<nntp> :)
<insano> O X não é tão ruim, mas realmente está defasado
<insano> Principalmente no que diz respeito a código...
<insano> dizem que é um inferno tentar fazer uma alteração
<insano> de tanta bagunça
<insano> é aquela velha máxima, tá funcionando deixa quieto
<insano> Por isso o wayland vai entrar no lugar dele
<nntp> insano, ja da pra testar o wayland ?
<Rudolf> nntp: sempre
<Rudolf> nntp: mas não no ubunts
<insano> nntp:   dá sim
<nntp> Rudolf, freebsd
<insano> apt-cache search wayland
<nntp> e ja tem algum client legal ?
<Rudolf> nntp: sugiro um sistema que você pode destruir
<nntp> Rudolf, eh esse aehaeuhea
<insano> nntp:   é melhor fazer em uma máquina virtual, o wayland ainda está bem no início
<nntp> to instalando um freebsd
<nntp> maquina virtual nao me dou bem com elas
<insano> vc vai fazer no freebsd?
<nntp> eh uma opçao ta sem o x ainda
<nntp> kkk
<insano> ahuuaha
<nntp> quem nao tem cachorro caça com passarinho
<insano> isso sim é um desafio...
<JhuJhones> ae gente...bom dia!
<nntp> fala jonas
<nntp> bom dia
<insano> nntp:   o wayland já está nos repos do ubuntu desde o 11.04
<nntp> mmm
<insano> bom JhuJhones
<JhuJhones> Insano e nntp, to querendo trocar umas ideias sobre uns problemas q to tendo no ubuntu..
<Rudolf> nntp: vai lá cristo. mostra para que vc veio!
<nntp> JhuJhones, diga...
<nntp> Rudolf, mas noa tem nada ainda pra wayland aqui to vnedo muito primitivo ainda aheuheaea vo sofrer d+
<nntp> Rudolf, mas parece bem legasl viu
<Rudolf> nntp: to fora
<Rudolf> nntp: usa gdk
<Rudolf> nntp: cairo
<Rudolf> nntp: pixbuff
<Rudolf> só merda
<insano> eita
<nntp> kk
<JhuJhones> instalei a versao 12.10 pelo  wubi numa particao do hd... soh q tive problema no repositorio do software center ou gerenciador synaptic.. nao consegui instalar o wine de jeito nenhum nem alguns aplicativos, dava sempre dependencia de pacotes
<JhuJhones> antes tinha tentado instalar a versao 12.04 pelo live cd, ele nao acha minhas particoes, soh o disco inteiro.. pensei q no 12.10 poderia ter corrigido esse problema, mas tentei agora pelo live e da a mesma coisa
<JhuJhones> ele me mostra o hd inteiro sem particoes
<insano> JhuJhones:   tenta pela linha de comando --> sudo apt-get install wine
<insano> depois cola a saida (!paste) aqui
<JhuJhones> tentei...ele tb da dependencia de pacotes
<nntp> JhuJhones, pega o erro e manda no pastbin e cola o link pra gente ver
<insano> !paste
<JhuJhones> agora estou rodando pelo live cd..procurando uma forma de instalar na minha particao sem usar o wubi
<insano> esse bot tá funcionando?
<insano> o wubi instala o ubuntu dentro do windows
<JhuJhones> pois eh... ai eu fui la e mandei desinstalar
<JhuJhones> ai peguei a versao live cd pra poder tentar instalar direto
<JhuJhones> soh q da o problema da particao
<nntp> JhuJhones, o negocio eh q o windows ta instalado no disco inteiro neh
<JhuJhones> nao, o windows ta soh na particao C, tenho a D e a H q quero instalar o ubuntu
<nntp> JhuJhones, entao vc tem q fazer assim ou reduzir tua partiçao windows e liberar espaço pra que o linux possa manipular esse espaço pra instalar as partiçoes dele
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> tem d e h ?
<nntp> pq d e h ?
<nntp> e sao partiçoes logicas ou extendidas ?
<nntp> primarias digo
<nntp> tem que ver isso ae esse lance de pertiçao eh complicado de lidar dependendo do jeito que vc criou
<JhuJhones> ruim q pelo cd aqui o gparted nao ta mostrando o hd
<JhuJhones> to procurando aqui...vou ja dizer certinho como ta a particao
<nntp> JhuJhones, entao seu hd ta bixado
<nntp> JhuJhones, o linux tem uma particularidade ele nao lida com coisa estragada
<nntp> o windwos lida
<nntp> o linux nao aceita nada com problema ele da pau e fala que nao presta o windwos deixa voce se fuder com o lance corrompido
<JhuJhones> mas ele abre minhas particoes normalmente
<JhuJhones> e reconhece elas
<JhuJhones> soh pra instalar q mostra o disco inteiro
<nntp> JhuJhones, seguinte
<nntp> JhuJhones, ele vai primeiro pedir pra voce escolher o disco mesmo dae voce pede pra ver o parpticionamento ele nao abre as outras partiçoes como eh isso e ele ta mostrando o tamanho real do teu hd ou so da partiçao do windwos ? nao to compreendendo isso ae direito nao
<nntp> JhuJhones, sem entender fica dificil dar uma opiniao
<JhuJhones> certo.. abri o instalador aqui.. ai coloquei a lingua, aparece a tela q verifica espaco do disco de pelo menos 4.9gb, ligado na fonte de energia e internet..mando avancar
<JhuJhones> me da opcao de apagar disco e reinstalar o ubuntu, mais duas outras e opcoes avancadas
<JhuJhones> fui em opcoes avancadas
<JhuJhones> ai ele me mostra o disco inteiro
<JhuJhones> /dev/sda com espaco total de 750gb
<JhuJhones> e mostrando ele todo como espaco livre pra instalacao
<nntp> mmm disco de 750 bomba sempre
<JhuJhones> ai me da opcao instalar agora, voltar ou sair,
<nntp> seguinte JhuJhones
<nntp> essas partiçoes sao widnwos e voce pode apagalas certo ?
<nntp> windows
<nntp> a d e a h
<JhuJhones> nao.. pior ehq sao backup
<JhuJhones> se nao eu ja tinha feito isso mesmoooo
<nntp> e voce quer instalar o linux onde ?
<JhuJhones> tinha um outro hd aqui pra fazer backup.. um externo de 500 gb soh q caiu no chao e deu pau
<JhuJhones> numa particao livre de 100gb..
<JhuJhones> q fiz soh pra linux
<nntp> JhuJhones, entao vc deve ter feito errado
<nntp> vai no windwos
<nntp> windwos
<nntp> windows
<nntp> e apaga essa partiçao deixa sem particionar
<nntp> e tenta fazer a insltaçao de novo
<JhuJhones> blz
<JhuJhones> ja volto
<nntp> pq ae sim ele vai ver o espaço livre
<JhuJhones> to indo la
<nntp> ok
<nntp> nao confio em hd de 750 gb tmb
<nntp> hd de 160
<nntp> tudo bomba
<nntp> nunca vi um hd de 160gb funfar direito sempre da problema hahaeaha
<nntp> ja volto..
<majin> :)
<nntp> bom dia majin
<nntp> majin, meti o freeba aqui no meu note kkk
<majin> iai pica?
<nntp> se eh viu...
<majin> xD
<nntp> tah aqui dando um make config-recursive no gnome2
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> depois vamo fazer com o xorg
<nntp> kkk
<majin> x)
<nntp> nossa ele dechava o gnome pra vc muito fera isso
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom dia gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia e até a tarde a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiiiiiiiii
<nntp> haha aqui fala pra fazer a complilaçao de noite overnight kkk
<nntp> hoje nao termina isso kkk
<majin> bom dia povo :)
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<majin> bom dia tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> majin: :)
<majin> :)
<nntp> JhuJhones, cara nao sei qq pode ser viu vc excluiu a partiçao ee ele na encontra o espaço vazio ?
<nntp> nao tem explicaçao isso ae
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> nntp: rapaz .. fiz hack no meu defy
<MarconM> agora ele ta com android 4.0.4
<MarconM> ficomuito lindo
<MarconM> *__*
<nntp> MarconM, entao plug gsm ?
<nntp> MarconM, eu tenho que ver se saiu a versao nova pro meu
<nntp> MarconM, tenho que fazer um reset na bateria tb
<nntp> MarconM, to usando o 2,3,4 ainda
<nntp> MarconM, o meu acho que nao vai pegar o 4 nao
<nntp> ae vo ali pegar a xepa
<majin> to saindo pro trampo até breve, galera ;)
<spiga> eae neguinhas
<SkNix> boa tarde a todos.
<spiga> qual e aquele repostiro do gnome3 o "retoriz" ou algo  aassim
<SkNix> tem no lauchpad..
<SkNix> gnome-team
<SkNix> gitorious.org ?
<spiga> ja achei
<spiga> to esperando o kernel
<spiga> terminar de instalar
<spiga> aeee vou reiniciar
<spiga> e testar o novo gnome 3.6
<spiga> merda cade o APPMENU?
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> shebang!!
<SkNix> shebang, rsrs
<shebang> sistematico, ta compilando aqui deu pau ja no gnome
<shebang> agora to compilando o xorg
<shebang> sistematico, boa tarde
<shebang> shebang!!!
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Caramelo> hey hey hey
<sistematico> Instala o Gnome por pacote.
<spiga> quero meu appmenu no gnome3.6
<spiga> ele nao ativa
<spiga> que bomba
<sistematico> spiga: Extensão?
<shebang> eh vo ter quq pegar pelo pacote mesmo
<spiga> eu quero aquele menu novo do gnome
<spiga> que ja vem no sistema
<sistematico> shebang: pkg_add -r gnome2
<Caramelo> hey
<Caramelo> alguma ideia de como puxar assunto com uma menina no facebook :x
<sistematico> shebang: Ou pkg add -r gnome2 se já estiver usando o pkgng
<shebang> to usando nada ainda so dei ummm
<sistematico> Caramelo: Falando sobre Ubuntu que não é.
<shebang> fetch aqui
<Caramelo> auhauhauh
<Caramelo> pergunta qual e a kernel dela :d
<shebang> no portsnap
<shebang> kk
<shebang> mmm?
<Caramelo> qual vocês acham melhor
<Caramelo> Oi! Tudo bem?          ,         ou       E aí, blz mina?
<SkNix> behaeuaheuaheuae
<shebang> pergunta se ela ja viu o seu shebang mano
<sistematico> shebang: O primeiro portsnap fetch extract, depois só portsnap fetch update
<SkNix> heuaheuaheuaheuahea
<shebang> falou que ta updated
<Caramelo> kk
<sistematico> shebang: Agora instala o portmaster.
<shebang> sistematico, eu nao lembro se dei extract
<shebang> ta compilando o xorg
<sistematico> shebang: Se tá compilando é porque deu.
<shebang> o xorg ?
<sistematico> Sem o extract ele não cria a árvore do ports.
<shebang> eh
<shebang> criou sim
<sistematico> shebang: Depois que instalar o xorg, instala o portmaster.
<shebang> falou aqui lembro bem q tava criando a arvore
<sistematico> Ajuda pra caramba.
<shebang> mmm
<shebang> portmaster
<sistematico> cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install clean
<shebang> unico user eh o root lol nem add outro user ainda nao
<sistematico> shebang: man pw
<Caramelo> caramba
<sistematico> shebang: man adduser
<Caramelo> foi mais facil do que eu imaginei
<Caramelo> to indo bdem :D
<shebang> vo adduser agora nao
<Caramelo> putz aqui e o canal tecnico
<Caramelo> n tem nenhum canal off n ?
<shebang> Caramelo, qq c quer tio ?
<Caramelo> n to com nenhum problema
<shebang> Caramelo, entao relaxa ae mano
<shebang> Caramelo, quem nao tem problema aqui vira bot
<Caramelo> auhauha
<shebang> Caramelo,  facebook.com
<Caramelo> tipo n tem nenhum canal off pra conversar n ?
<shebang> social eh lah kkk
<shebang> Caramelo, o canal off desligaram pergunta ae pro tiagoscd
<Caramelo> putz
<shebang> Caramelo, finge de bot ae e fica de boa kkk
<Caramelo> ta
<Caramelo>  :D
<shebang> de vez em quando fala um oi pra Ursinha
<shebang> ;)
<shebang> ^^
<shebang> Ursinha, ja viu meu shebang ?
<shebang> sistematico, shebang eh froids
<shebang> e o Caramelo offtopic pancadao funk fulero
<sistematico> Caramelo: Tinha o #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sistematico> Caramelo: Não sei se tá ativo ainda.
<Caramelo> ta n kk
<Derp> majin ta ai
<Derp> nntp tbm estar aki ? sera que entrei na sala certa ?
<Ursinha> Derp, entrou sim, ele tá com outro nick
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> shebang, ^
<Derp> Ursinha auhsuahusha agora eu entendi o pq ontem ele falo que o shebang vai me pegar
<Derp> Ursinha você é iniciante no ubuntu tbm ?
<Ursinha> ^^
<Ursinha> Derp, mais ou menos
<Ursinha> iniciei em 2005
<Ursinha> mas sempre tem coisa pra aprender
<Ursinha> só sei que nada sei, como diria o tiozão lá
<Ursinha> XD
<Derp> Urcinhaauhsuahusha  entendo estou desanimando , não cosigo instala o drive da minha placa de video no windows é bem simples
<SkNix> Derp: vc quer instalar no windows?
<Derp> não eu tenho que instalar nesse linux aki , só que no meu cd de drive só  aparece windows ,
<FernandoBasso> Pois é...
<SkNix> mas não reconheceu?
<SkNix> qual é o fabricante, qual é sua placa?
<FernandoBasso> Tive três computadores com problemas pra rodar o ubuntu/unity.
<SkNix> o linux normalmente tem boa compatibilidade.
<Derp> Geforce 8400 GS
<SkNix> vc tem 32 bits, ou 64 bits a arquitetura do teu linux?
<Guarda-Costas> aew to baixando o "ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Derp> sknix acho que pe de 32
<SkNix> ok.
<SkNix> vou te ajudar aih Derp
<Derp> hehe bacana amigo , vou ser muito grato '-'
<SkNix> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<SkNix> Derp:
<SkNix> o link para baixar o driver..
<SkNix> wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<SkNix> Derp:
<SkNix> quando cair a conexao, vc da o comando novamente, ele continua
<SkNix> quando baixar vc avisa..
<SkNix> eu te ajudo a instalar ele.
<parzewski> :)
<Derp> SkNix , hehe vlw estar fazendo o dowload
<SkNix> sistematico: aew, blz.
<SkNix> me diz uma coisa, vc que tem bom conhecimento... para servidor, o ubuntu é seguro e eficiente como as distros tradicionais, debian ou centos?
<insano> boa tarde
<SkNix> boa tarde IdleOne
<SkNix> ops
<SkNix> insano:
<SkNix> foi mal, rsrs
<insano> hehehe
<insano> rapaz, eu uso o ubuntu como servidor, a versão server...
<SkNix> eu ainda sou meio dificil, rsrs..
<SkNix> usuario debian ou centos.. mas queria usar o ubuntu..
<SkNix> eu vou fazer um teste comparativo.. em um servidor da linode.
<SkNix> para ver o desempenho, uso de recursos do sistema e tal..
<Derp> SkNix é normal , 1 hora restante
<Derp> ?
<insano> é uma boa
<SkNix> Derp: tem 30 e pocos megas..
<SkNix> com sua internet, deve ser isso mesmo.
<SkNix> por isso usa o comando 'wget -c'
<SkNix> para continuar caso caia a internet
<SkNix> insano: .. vc tem servidores duq?
<Derp> SkNix é isso msm 37,6 MB
<insano> SkNix:   web, dns (bind), email, bd ...
<SkNix> web vc usa qual?
<insano> apache
<SkNix> hum..
<Derp> eu usso esse comando  wget -c  no terminal shell ?
<SkNix> ja usou nginx?
<insano> tô começando a estudar o nginx
<SkNix> a diferença eh enorme, a velocidade das paginas..
<insano> vi vários benchmarks na internet e me convenceu...
<SkNix> eu coloquei umas paginas no apache, e ficava pesado, muito pesado, sem eu ter acessos externos, so meu..
<SkNix> aih coloquei no nginx, e dorou muito bem...
<SkNix> vi um teste aonde um wordpress com 8 mil conexões simultaneas, usava apenas 15MB de memória
<SkNix> enquanto um apache com 400MB livres para uso dele, acrocava antes das 8 mil conexões..
<SkNix> eu trabalho com nginx e vejo a diferença, é muito grande..
<insano> é verdade
<insano> além de ter algumas funções que facilitam a implementação de outros serviço além do http
<insano> por isso estou estudando
<sistematico> SkNix: Não sei, nunca usei Ubuntu pra rodar nenhum serviço desses.
<insano> lendo os manuais, tutoriais e tudo mais
<SkNix> quais serviços vc quer usar, além do http?
<SkNix> eu quero fazer um teste ainda com python, eu só usei com php.. quero ver se ele funciona bem com a implementação pypy do pyhton
<SkNix> python*
<sistematico> SkNix: Rodo apenas o Nginx e Apache como servidor de teste e tal, nada muito profissional e tal.
<SkNix> Derp: vc ta abixando pela linha de comando neh?
<SkNix> baixando*
<Derp> não sei baixar pela linha de comando vc me mando um Link copiei e colei na barra de navegador SkNikx
<SkNix> ok Derp
<SkNix> não pode cair sua interne
<SkNix> internet*
<shebang> Derp, hahaha o shebang vai te pegar! huhu
<sistematico> Derp: ALT+F2 > gnome-terminal
<sistematico> Não há mistério nisso :|
<SkNix> Derp: faz isso que sistematico falou..
<shebang> quem tem medo de terminal temrminal terminal
<SkNix> aih vc cola isso aqui
<SkNix> wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<SkNix> por que se cair a tua internet, vc não via precisar baixar tudo denovo
<SkNix> insano: ja usou algum db no-sql?
<insano> nope
<shebang> Derp, http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/751/seleo009.png ←←←←← Derp
<SkNix> heuaheaheauhea
<shebang> Derp, chega ae vamo instalar o video pelo terminal
<sistematico> Ixi velho, ele tem que sair do X pra instalar essa parada aí.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<shebang> sistematico, ele usa unity nao ? pelo unity alt+f2 abre o painel inicial
<hierarquia> galera me indiquem um bom reprodutor de músicas para gnome, nao me adaptei ao Rhythmbox quero algo onde eu possa navegar pelas pastas
<shebang> sistematico, nvidia tem eh ?
<sistematico> shebang: ALT+F2 mesmo no Unity abre o executar comando.
<insano> hierarquia @  beatbox
<sistematico> Eu acho..
<SkNix> rsrs, eu uso xfce, não sei muito de unity
<sistematico> hierarquia: DeadBeef ou MPD + MPC se for modo servidor.
<shebang> sistematico, funciona direito esse executar comando noa
<sistematico> shebang: Certeza?
<shebang> sistematico, sim
<shebang> sistematico, tah lah mas nao eh um terminal nao
<sistematico> shebang: Tá usando o Unity?
<shebang> sistematico,
<shebang> sim
<shebang> funciona pra alguimas coisas
<sistematico> Não.
<shebang> pra outras nao
<sistematico> Você num entendeu.
<shebang> mm
<sistematico> ALT+F2 e depois digita gnome-terminal
<shebang> ae sim
<sistematico> Aí dá enter.
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> Foi isso que eu falei.
<shebang> tendi agora
<shebang> sistematico, ae funfa sim
<sistematico> Pois é :)
<shebang> sistematico, nossa mas tem lib esse xorg hein
<hierarquia> eu nao tem algo parecido com amarok ? nao quero instalar ele
<shebang> xine
<sistematico> hierarquia: Banshee.
<shebang> hierarquia, c quer um player
<hierarquia> é um player
<Derp> mais eu acho que essa minha distribuiçõa não é genome SkNix
<shebang> SMPlayer
<shebang> hierarquia, top
<shebang> SMPlayer
<SkNix> Derp: esta baixando por linha de comando?
<hierarquia> pra audio?
<shebang> hierarquia, toca qq coisa
<SkNix> o driver é para qualquer distro.. para a maioria pelo menos.. Derp
<SkNix> so baixa esse arquivo, quando tiver baixado avisa que te ensino a instalar.
<hierarquia> no amarok ao lado eu tenho os meus diretorios e isso me ajudava  a navegadar pelas .mp3
<shebang> hierarquia, eu gosto do vlc
<shebang> hierarquia, tem um plugin do xine se eu nao me engano que fica q nem o winamp
<hierarquia> o Rhythmbox navega por artista
<Derp> ha eu aperto alt + F2 e deepois excrevo "gnome-terminal" ???? SkNix ?
<shebang> ou nao eh xine deixa eu ver q player eh aqui
<hierarquia> é horrivel
<SkNix> isso Derp
<shebang> eu tenho isos num email
<SkNix> vai abrir uma telinha preta..
<hierarquia> o amarok é perfeito, mas acho muita coisa pra baixar e instalar no sistema
<hierarquia> nao quero ficar enchendo de coisa
<Derp> e depois ?
<SkNix> me avisa quando abrir a telinha aih Derp
<SkNix> agora cola isso
<sistematico> hierarquia: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=linux+audio+players
<SkNix> wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<shebang> nossa trocar de teclado eh osso
<sistematico> hierarquia: Num é mais fácil?
<Derp> SkNikx estar aberto
<SkNix> espera
<SkNix> executa o comando que eu te passei ali, wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<sistematico> shebang: Em qual OS?
<hierarquia> sistematico as vezes conversando alguem indica um que usa e gosta, acho mais facil
<hierarquia> sorry
<sistematico> Não precisa pedir desculpas, apenas perguntei se num é mais fácil.
<sistematico> No Google tem screenshots e tal, e depois, se você não gostar de um ou outro, pode desinstalar, certo?
<hierarquia> ok
<sistematico> IMHO.
<hierarquia> vlw
<shebang> sistematico, mm?
<shebang> sistematico, os ?
<sistematico> shebang: Operational System = Sistema Operacional.
<Derp> Sknix , vai continuar baixando o que eu iniciei na barra de navegador ?
<shebang> sistematico, sim eu sei o que eh um os mas que os que ? tem varius
<shebang> various
<shebang> nossa Derp q zona c ta fazendo meu filho
<sistematico> <shebang> nossa trocar de teclado eh osso
<shebang> sistematico,aeuhaeuhae
<SkNix> Derp: rsrsrs
<sistematico> shebang: Você escreveu isso, logo depois eu perguntei: "Qual OS?".
<sistematico> shebang: Tem uma leve dislexia amigo?
<shebang> sistematico, trocar teclado pq as teclas sao outras to com um teclado aqui pequeno agora as teclas menores
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<shebang> sistematico, toda hora eu aperto o printscreen
<SkNix> deixa só um dos dois dois baixando, uq ja baixou mais vc deixa. o outro vc fecha
<SkNix> Derp:
<shebang> sistematico, eu demorei a ler
<sistematico> bandona.
<sistematico> Será que o Derp num prefere usar o Windows não?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<shebang> sistematico, trocar o layout do teclado eh foda o os eh meu cerebro
<shebang> kkkkk
<SkNix> heuaheuahauhea
<shebang> OS shebang cererbro
<sistematico> Derp: Leia os manuais meu amigo! www.guiafoca.org
<shebang> Derp, falei pra ele ler o guia foca ele falaou que ja eh hacker de invadir pela linha de comando
<shebang> manda no iptables e no wget -c
<shebang> so nao sabe abrir o terminal
<shebang> kd o cara do som
<shebang> hierarquia,
<shebang> hierarquia, aqui o toper
<shebang> hierarquia, audacious
<shebang> esse vc vai curtir eh esse ae o que eu falei pra ti que parece winamp
<sistematico> Ráquer? Credo.
<Derp> sistematico kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ta doido falei isso não ashauhsuhauhsa
<sistematico> To fora de ráquer.
<Derp> SkNiix deu isso aki A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 404 Not Found
<Derp> 2012-11-14 14:47:53 ERRO 404: Not Found.
<SkNix> ráquer.., rsrs
<sistematico> Derp: Ah bom! Já tava correndo de você bixo.
<hierarquia> shebang, instalei e vou experimentar vlw
<SkNix> Derp: o comando é certo
<sistematico> Meu dedinho já tava no X ali em cima ^
<SkNix> a url está certa.
<SkNix> heuaheuahe
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<SkNix> vai ki eli detona u pc, rsrsrs
<shebang> kkkk
<SkNix> rouba teu banco.
<SkNix> nheuaheuahea
<sistematico> Derp: Copia e cola só.
<shebang> hierarquia, opa ateh eu vou instalar tinha me esquecido desse prog e eh bom tava no meu email ali numa lista que eu guardo dos porgs legais
<sistematico> Derp: Seleciona com o mouse, e aperta o botão do meio pra colar.
<shebang> tava esquecido
<SkNix> wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<Derp> mais esse meu sistema shell não aceitou eu colar sistematico
<sistematico> Derp: Sacou coleguinha!?
<SkNix> limpinho aih.
<shebang> kk
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Derp> sistematico agora deu certo kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Derp: Que sistema é esse?
<sistematico> Derp: Você tá usando Ubuntu?
<Derp> sistematico isso msm hehe
<sistematico> Derp: Então pode ter certeza que aceita sim.
<sistematico> Derp: É você que num tá sabendo copiar e colar.
<shebang> lgo volto
<sistematico> Derp: Faz o que eu te falei, SELECIONA com o MOUSE e cola com o BOTÃO DO MEIO(se você tiver esse botão aí).
<Derp> sistematico , agora deu certo estar baixando , agora eu cancelo o que eu tinha começado antes ??
<sistematico> Derp: Pra colar no terminal, alem do botão do meio, você pode usar o CTRL+SHIFT+v
<sistematico> Derp: Só baixe 1 instancia.
<sistematico> Derp: CTRL+c cancela no terminal.
<sistematico> Cancele tudo e cole exatamente essa linha no terminal:
<sistematico> wget -c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<sistematico> Derp: Sacou maninho?
<Derp> siom sistematicoaquei '--'
<sistematico> Derp: Pra instalar essa bagaça, tu vai ter que sair do X.
<sistematico> Derp: A tela vai ficar preta, somente com um login:
<Derp> sair do X ?
<sistematico> É.
<Derp> o que é esse X sistematico ?
<sistematico> Derp: Você vai ter que entrar no console, somente.
<sistematico> É tudo que você tá vendo agora.
<Derp> apertando Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?
<sistematico> Derp: O Xchat bonitinho, seus ícones, programas, papel de parede, tudo roda dentro do X.
<sistematico> Derp: É.
<SkNix> Derp: são as janelas gráficas.. quando vc for instalar esse driver, vc tem que entrar no modo texto somente.. mas isso só depois, nãoi faz nada agora, apenas deixa baixar o arquivo..
<sistematico> Derp: Em 2009 eu escrevi um artigo, de como instalar a Nvidia 9400GT no Debian.
<SkNix> mas acho que tem que dar init 1.. so ctrl + alt + f1 vai deixar o X aberto ainda
<sistematico> Essa placa é bem parecida com a placa que eu tinha na ocasião, e o Debian é bem parecido com o Ubuntu, acho que se lesse meu tutorial ia te ajudar bastante a ter uma idéia de como fazer isso.
<SkNix> aih o Derp vem no irc com o bitchx ,,,, a gente dá a orientação para ele..
<SkNix> heuahuea
<sistematico> SkNix: Ele vai ter que parar o LightDM, GDM ou qualquer coisa que ele use lá.
<sistematico> O Gerenciador de sessões vai se encarregar de matar o X pra ele.
<SkNix> init 1  .. só modo texto..
<sistematico> Ava, é mesmo?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<SkNix> hum.. o ubuntu fica reiniciando toda hora o x
<Derp> Bacana  mais aki estar marcando 4d 19h e alguns segundos ta certo isso ???
<SkNix> acho que não mata não.
<sistematico> Mata sim.
<SkNix> ok..
<SkNix> Derp: daqui a pouco vai mais rapido, deve estar oscilando tua internet
<Derp> skNix bacana acho que é isso msm
<SkNix> Derp:  que idade vc tem?
<Derp> 20 Sknix
<sistematico> Macaco velho já.
<sistematico> Derp: http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-placa-de-vídeo-nvidia-9400gt-no-debian-squeeze-amd64
<SkNix> rsrs
<shebang> sistematico,
<shebang> deu error
<shebang> code1
<SkNix> na idade dele eu sabia mais de linux do que hoje, rsrsr
<SkNix> eu virei usuário..
<sistematico> shebang: Clássico.
<SkNix> huheuahuea, a praticidade tem seu preço
<sistematico> Praticidade ou preguiça?
<shebang> python headers
<shebang> not found
<Derp> SkNix mais qual é sua idade ?
<SkNix> sistematico: não é preguiça.. depende para o que se usa
<sistematico> shebang: No que deu erro?
<SkNix> 28 Derp
<shebang> headers requided to compile python extensisons
<Derp> ha SkNix vc consegue montar e desmontar esse sistema operacinal '-'
<SkNix> sistematico: eu trabalhava com servidores, era mais afiado, depois comecei a trabalhar com desenvolvimento e negócios web... aih não podia perder tempo compilando bibliotecas e tal.. tinha que fazer tudo muito rapido..
<shebang> extensions not found
<shebang> python headers
<sistematico> shebang: Tá velho! Mas no que deu esse erro!?
<SkNix> sistematico: rsrsrs.. no velho tempo eu abominava ubuntu e similares, rsrss eu era meio radical.
<sistematico> Se num fala!
<shebang> sempre da erro nos headers kernel readers python readers kkk
<shebang> xorg
<shebang> eh o gnome
<sistematico> SkNix: IMHO, ninguem que sai volta.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<Derp> SkNix , sistematico o que bash  que aparece doda hora , se comando not found
<shebang> thegnomelogalyzer
<SkNix> heuahueae
<sistematico> Eu nem entrei.
<shebang> mandei fazer o gnome junto co mo xorg
<shebang> deu merda
<SkNix> Derp: quando vc digita algum comando que não existe, aparece 'command not found'
<sistematico> shebang: Pode não po.
<shebang> eh fudeu ae
<sistematico> shebang: Entra na pasta do port, dá um make deinstall
<sistematico> shebang: Ou melhor, make deinstall clean
<sistematico> shebang: E instala um por vez.
<shebang> vamo por partes
<shebang> eu tinha feito o gnmo antes
<Derp> bash é um diretorio ?
<shebang> agora vamo deinstall ele clean first
<shebang> depois vamo voltar pro xorg e fazer o mesmo começar tudo de nvo
<SkNix> bash é o que executa teus comandos.. é um shell.. Derp
<shebang> bash eh o shell Derp
<shebang> interpretador
<shebang> Derp, c tem q estudar muito anjo
<SkNix> Derp: existem vários tipos de shell, o padrão do ubuntu é o bash... ele é que executa teus comandos nessa telinha preta
<shebang> Derp, guiafoca mano le ele lah a parte iniciante nao eh windows isso aqui nao kkk
<Derp> asuhauhsuhauhsa ok
<shebang> sistematico, ok gnome2 clean
<shebang> nem instalou o xorg
<shebang> ta falando aqui xorg not instaled aeuheau mas muita coisa dele instalou hu ta limpando tudo
<shebang> sistematico, all clear
<shebang> sistematico, make config-rescursive ?
<shebang> sistematico, eu to fazendo isso ae pq da outra vez que eu tentei instalar o freeba via postinstall tipo sysinstall neh
<shebang> o xorg nao entrava nem
<Derp> SkNix acho que meu navegador chromium estar com viros , todos as notificaçoês esta dando erro :@:@
<Derp> no facebook
<SkNix> rsrs.. deve ter ficado lenta sua internet..
<SkNix> baixando o driverr
<Derp> nem queria mecher no facebook msm ¬¬
<shebang> sistematico, to dando o make install no portmaster
<shebang> selecionei tudo lah
<Guest80687> não tenho placa de video posso usar linux no meu notebook
<Derp> eu achava que o virtualbox ja vinha com o windows instalado nele shebang
<sistematico> shebang: Num é pra selecionar tudo.
<shebang> Derp, nao vem nao
<shebang> sistematico, ja era entao
<shebang> bash zsc
<shebang> zhc
<shebang> tudo
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> shebang: Sempre deixa default, principalmente se você não sabe direito o que esta fazendo :)
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> Vou sair, volto em duas horas.
<shebang> sistematico, vai nao
<shebang> lll
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> iiii agora eh eu explodidndo meu freebsd
<shebang> ihuhuhuh
<Derp> shebang to procurando no guiafoca a esplicação do uso do dpkg mais não acha nada sobre isso
<shebang> apt-get eh uma coisa do ubuntu debian etc
<shebang> eh particularidade jah da distribuiçao
<Derp> Shebang por que todas as minhas pesquisa no guia foca estar aparecendo "No posts found. Try a different search?"
<shebang> Derp, tenho nem ideia
<shebang> Derp, pq vc nao le na sequencia que tah lah que tem uma logica pra aprender
<shebang> hum ?
<shebang> se voce quer procurar por tema tenta o google que vai ser mais feliz
<shebang> Derp, vc eh teimoso d+
<SkNix> rsrsrsrssr
<shebang> http://melhorestirinhas.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/johnny_derp.jpg
<SkNix> heuaeuahuahe
<Derp> eu não estou entendendo sobre esse guia foca shebang
<SkNix> Derp: segue um cronograma kra, aprende o basico, pega ele bem, depois vai aprendendo outras coisas, todo mundo aqui teve dificuldade no começo para aprender tbm.
<parzewski> Derp, vai com calma que da tudo certo
<Derp> Sknix estou na pagina pricipal do guia foca , agora como eu vejo as esplicação des do começo em tão ?
<SkNix> Derp: é como ler um livro, ou um tutorial, ou navegar em qualquer pagina que ensine algo.. tente fazer uq acha certo, vai testando, errando, vai fazendo do teu jeito, assim vc aprende mais
<SkNix> eh tudo intuitivo.
<SkNix> http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=238
<SkNix> esse eh para iniciante.. tem o basico.
<SkNix> segue ele pagina por pagina.
<Derp> SkNix bacana achei aki o link de iniciantes ><
<shebang> Derp, http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/iniciante/index.html
<SkNix> isso mesmo, estuda aih.. pagina por pagina. vai estudando, testando..
<shebang> agora Derp c vc nao quer estudar linux entao so usa o ubuntu a quele lance da central de programa web e tals joguinho
<shebang> ou entao volta pro windwos
<shebang> Derp, pq linux mesmo se quiser aprender o linux mesmo aprender a fazer servidor mexer com linha de comando ae meu tu tem que ler muito
<shebang> ja te falei Derp nao eh no chat 2 minutos... o windows foi feito pra debilmental usar
<parzewski> aff
<shebang> Derp, linux nao
<parzewski> shebang, nada haver man
<shebang> parzewski, foi sim
<shebang> q nem farmville
<shebang> essas paradaas ae de joguim de facebook
<shebang> tudo coisa de debilmental
<shebang> qq um usa
<shebang> sem estudo nenhum
<parzewski> acho que a comunidade do open source eh a GRANDe diferença entre os sistemas, e se nego ja começa se achando superior e tal...
<parzewski> a comunidade
<shebang> parzewski, tem um tal do botao avançar mano
<insano>  If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. (by Linus)
<parzewski> da pra usar o ubuntu debilmentalmente e jogar farmville sem precisar piratear
<parzewski> acho mais facil instalar o ubuntu que o xp
<Derp> Shebang relacha rs , com 3 anos de internet aprendi a tocar violão e guitarra , Linux pra mim vai ser mamão com açicar
<shebang> parzewski, ubuntu foi feito pro pessoal do windows usar eh uma distro focada em usuario de desktop
<Derp> açucar
<parzewski> eh uai, mas qual o problema
<parzewski> ?
<shebang> Derp, isso ae entao c sabe q tem que ralar pra aprender algo
<SkNix> ubuntu eh todo intuitivo, derb tem que se familiarizar apenas, assim como windows.. ele não precisa usar linha de comando se não quiser.
<parzewski> se todo mundo fosse engenheiro nao ia ter feijao pra comer
<shebang> parzewski, nao falei que eh problema nao
<shebang> parzewski, so falei se o cara quer aprender usar linux
<shebang> servidor
<shebang> linha de comando
<parzewski> a vantagem do SL vem qdo nego nao precisa mais usar pjotoshop, ou corel
<shebang> ele tem que estudar
<parzewski> mas pra montar um serv em windows tbm precisa estudar
<shebang> parzewski, nem sempre
<shebang> muita coisa de servidor windows ja vem pronta so clicar e instalar
<SkNix> igual no linux
<shebang> parzewski, windows server jah eh outro os
<shebang> parzewski, nao eh windows  7 ou xp etc
<SkNix> baixa o mysql server, clica e instala.
<Derp> prazerwski kkkkkkkk essa foi boa , se todos for engenheiro não ia ter feijão pra comer kkkkkkkkk
<shebang> parzewski, windwos de usuario e separado de windwos de servidor aqui nao eh nao
<Derp> frase de facebook
<parzewski> eh, to ligado shebang que depois que o cara aprende as possibilidades sao praticamente infinitas, mas ai vai do conceito do open source né, nao do os em si?
<shebang> linux no inicio era um sistema operacional feito por programadores para programadores parzewski
<shebang> parzewski, a essencia eh essa
<parzewski> mas se pegar pesado espanta a galera
<SkNix> shebang: depende para uq vc vai usar
<SkNix> olha
<SkNix> na boa
<shebang> parzewski, espanta quem ?
<parzewski> novos users
<shebang> parzewski, ninguem usa linux no mundo nao parzewski
<shebang> bah
<SkNix> tenho uma amiga nos EUA, ela usa ubuntu em casa, o marido dela usa em casa e no serviço...
<SkNix> e são usuarios, iguais os usuarios de windows
<parzewski> cara, no meu trampo ja consegui acabar com os programas piratas
<parzewski> metade usa ubuntu
<SkNix> e disse que lá é normal.. tem ja muita gente usando, usuarios
<parzewski> substitui o corel pelo inkscape
<parzewski> photoshop pelo gimp
<parzewski> ta rolando bruto aqui
<parzewski> mas o processo eh lento
<shebang> ontem vi um prog melhor qe o gimp parece
<shebang> nem istalei e esqueci o nome eauheau
<SkNix> shebang: qual?
<shebang> parzewski, muito lento
<shebang> nossa esqueci o nome
<shebang> o insano_ sabe ?
<parzewski> mas eu acho mais facil usar o ubuntu que o windows
<shebang> nem lembro quem lancou ele aqui no canal
<parzewski> pra usuario final
<shebang> parzewski, pra um debil que sempre usou windows eh complicado
<shebang> parzewski, pq nao eh igual e ele acha que eh igual
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> parzewski, quem conhece um pouco a mais nao sabe a dificuldade que eh pra quem nao conhece nada
<insano_> shebang @ oi?
<parzewski> pra dar certo meu plano aqui, primeiro coloquei pro dono da metalurgica
<parzewski> ele usou sem saber o que tava usando
<SkNix> shebang: o problema é que ele esquece de usar como windows, fica maravilhado com linhas de comando e tal.. pq se ele foi abrir o google chrome, firefox, openoffice, joguinhos... isso qualquer um faz
<shebang> insano_, foi voce que lancou o prog q nem o fotoshop ?
<parzewski> achou que era windows de outra cor
<insano_> shebang: como assim lancei?
<shebang> colocou um screen do prog eu esqueci o nome
<insano_> @shebang: inkscape?
<shebang> parzewski, entao coisa de debil mental nao sabe nem o que ta usando
<shebang> insano_, nao
<parzewski> depois de uns 6 meses usando implantei no do contador
<parzewski> ele xingou espereneou e foi reclamar com o dono
<insano_> @shebang: pinta?
<parzewski> ai o dono perguntou "o que vc colocou la pra ele que eh tao dificil"
<shebang> mmm
<shebang> nao sei nao lembro o nome
<parzewski> ai eu falei " o mesmo que vc ta usando ai faz 6 meses"
<shebang> kkk
<parzewski> ai o contador coitado, teve que engolir
<SkNix> eh fiquei muito tempo fora da comunidade.. por que os usuarios do linux estavam se achando os bons.. e eu acho que isso estraga tudo.
<Derp> shebang o que vc acha da minha ideia , da windows se juntar com a Linux , todos os recurços da internet seria bem melho não ??
<shebang> insano_, deixa queto :) vo procurar na net
<insano_> existem duas suites que o linux precisa ter para se tornar um SO de desktop descente
<insano_> primeira, MS Office... segunda, Adobe Suite
<parzewski> office?
<parzewski> adobe?
<parzewski> aff
<insano_> essas duas suites são insuperáveis
<parzewski> o libre ja resolve
<parzewski> o adobe so da playboy pra cima
<insano_> parzewski: tente usar o calc profissionalmente
<SkNix> eu sou devenvolvedor, eu desenvolvo em python, mas não faço parte da comunidade tbm.. pq os kras do python são piores do que os kras fodões do linux, rsrs
<parzewski> insano_, tipo, aqui todo mundo usa
<shebang> parzewski, falando profissionalmente pra mexer com grafico cara eh mac
<parzewski> eh uma metalurgica com 250 funcionarios
<SkNix> comunidade ubuntu não é nada perto da comunidade de outra distro como centos, slackware, freebsd...
<shebang> mac eh superior
<shebang> suit adobe pra mac
<parzewski> eh, eu tbm queria ter uma ferrari
<SkNix> lá eles falam de usuários de ubuntu, como vc shebang fala de usuário de windows
<parzewski> mas vo andando de carro mil enquanto isso
<insano_> parzewski: a ferrari é melhor não é?
<parzewski> quem nao quer ter um mc com adobe
<parzewski> insano_, custo beneficio
<parzewski> aqui nas ruas esburacadas a ferrari eh exagero
<shebang> tem nada haver
<parzewski> nunca vou atingir 200 km/h
<insano_> parzewski: então meu caro, não vamos subir no pedestal e achar que o linux ganha em tudo
<shebang> nada haver
<parzewski> insano_, concordo cara, mas a realidade eh que pro nivel profissional da galera eh exagero a mega ferramenta
<insano_> parzewski: é claro que existem muitos pontos fracos e gargalos que precisam ser resolvidos
<parzewski> o linux resolve
<parzewski> nao eh que seja o melhor, mas ele resolve com custo baixo e uma comunidade ativa
<shebang> e o windows tmb com a pirataria que eh permitida por isso eh n1
<parzewski> que me deixa muito mais confiante no futuro que uma empresa gringa
<parzewski> claro, sou romantico, sonho com um lugar onde as leis sao respeitadas
<insano_> parzewski: OK, mas isso não é verdade para a maioria dos casos, corporações gigantescas precisam de suporte e o linux não oferece isso ainda
<insano_> parzewski: entamos falando de desktops, certo?
<parzewski> corporações gicgantescas tem dinheiro
<SkNix> insano_: redhat, suse
<SkNix> existe suporte linux.
<parzewski> quem tem dinheiro tem que pagar uai
<SkNix> no brasil tem mandriva.. com suporte
<insano_> SkNix: estamos falando de desktop?
<parzewski> tem que pagar caro ainda, pra essa grana circular
<parzewski> a ms tem suporte?
<insano_> parzewski: claro, se vc compra um produto dela tem suporte...
<shebang> hum
<shebang> vai fazer um curso redhat ae
<shebang> faz um rhce300 ae pra tu ver o preço
<insano_> redhat é pago?
<SkNix> eu fiz curso red hat
<shebang> 5000 mil 1semana de curso
<shebang> haha
<shebang> sim
<shebang> pago sim
<insano_> então...
<Derp> <:-)
<insano_> pra ter suporte vc tem que pagar...
<shebang> SkNix, eu tmb
<shebang> insano_, claro
<SkNix> todo meu treinamento foi RH..  para servidores... eu acho que para quem trabalha de forma profissional é bom
<insano_> o que foge da ideologia livre (free)
<parzewski> cara, tem que ser caro
<parzewski> eles nao vao por redhat na padaria
<shebang> SkNix, padrao redhat eh legal sim facil
<parzewski> na padaria rola de por o stoque
<shebang> SkNix, so que nao eh o unico jeito de fazer as coisas certo
<insano_> Servidores linux disputam mercado a muito tempo com MS
<shebang> SkNix, e eles pagam que eh e sao chatos pracaralho
<insano_> já são a maioria em servidores web
<parzewski> livre nao eh "de graça"
<SkNix> shebang: eu uso servidores CentOs por ser redhat.. eu fico com receio de ubuntu ainda. pois conheço o redhat a fundo...
<shebang> SkNix, e o open deles eh uma merda
<shebang> fedora centos to correndo
<SkNix> eu uso o server open, centos.. é bom
<insano_> parzewski: então que cobrem pelo serviço e não pelo produto...
<SkNix> fedora nunca usei em servidor.. ainda não confio para server publico, na web.
<shebang> agora redhat eh muito bom
<parzewski> cara, eu sofro pra convencer os outros que as coisas precisam ser compradas, jogos por ex.
<SkNix> shebang: pq nao gosta de cento?
<shebang> tenho originais aqui versao 9 pena que nao tem mais suporte pra ela
<SkNix> é o redhat compilado pela comunidade.
<insano_> parzewski: claro que sim... tem que ser compradas
<insano_> mas o GNU prega liberdade
<parzewski> liberdade para desenvolvimento uai
<parzewski> eu por ex, sou designer
<parzewski> nunca vou desenvolver nada
<parzewski> sou usuario final
<insano_> parzewski: liberdade pra o que for, vc não pode fechar um código de algum software que está com licença gpl
<insano_> e depois vender
<parzewski> eu sei cara
<parzewski> concordo
<shebang> SkNix, eu mudei pq eu nao enquadrei no padrao redhat
<parzewski> tem razao
<shebang> SkNix, aprendi linux sozinho
<parzewski> tem que vender o serviço
<SkNix> shebang: eu nunca me enquadrei no padrão redhat..
<insano_> jogos são desenvolvidos sobre outra licença...
<SkNix> shebang: eu aprendi linux com slackware, no tem que vc configurava video na unha, queimei um monitor por errar a frenquencia dele.
<SkNix> uso ubuntu a um ano apenas
<shebang> SkNix, eu voltei a mexer em linux tem nem 1 mes
<insano_> Para discutir linux, é preciso um divisão clara de assuntos: desktop e servidor...
<shebang> fiquei 4 anos fora ou mais
<SkNix> até alí usei slackware, aprendi sozinho, entrei para o mercado de trabalho, trabalhei com servidores, tudo aprendendo sozinho, mas eu era muito técnico.... aprendi desenvolvimento e tal.. aih fiz os cursos da red hat..
<parzewski> o que mais sinto falta no lixux eh a Suite da Autodesk
<insano_> Os servidores são usados largamente há muito tempo.
<SkNix> insano_: servidores linux é muito antigo mesmo, quando chegou para nós a noticia do 'linux' ele já era muito usado em servidores.
<insano_> Acho que o market share de servidores linux é muito maior do que os demais... Se não for, não deve perder por muito.
<insano_> Mas os desktops tem apenas 5% do mercado e em algumas pesquisas dizem até 2%
<shebang> ou menos
<insano_> O que é muito pouco.
<insano_> Por que será, apesar de ser gratuito, os desktops linux ainda não conquistaram o mercado?
<insano_> Se os servidores são tão usados...
<shebang> digo menos pq quem usa na maioria das vezes o desktop ta numa vbox
<shebang> ou tem um dualboot
<SkNix> eu queria comprar um notebook da dell, sem Windows, e não tive como....
<SkNix> isso faz uma diferença, e não era para ser permitido.
<shebang> pra poder jogar e tals fazer outras coisa windwos like
<shebang> nao tem suporte dos fabricantes
<shebang> a verdade eh essa
<shebang> linux eh free
<insano_> SkNix: acho que não é. Vc pode comprar e depois entrar num tribunal de pequenas causas (não precisa de advogado) e solicitar o reembolso.
<shebang> nao da dinheiro
<shebang> sacou  a mentalidade
<insano_> shebang: Exatamente...
<shebang> por isso a dell nao vende
<shebang> ela nao ganha nada com ele
<shebang> entao sefu
<insano_> insano_: Tem todo um mercado que garante lucros enormes com venda de computadores com windows.
<insano_> SkNix: Venda casada é proibida.
<SkNix> insano_: venda casada
<shebang> kkk
<SkNix> isso
<SkNix> shebang:
<SkNix> linux tem o apoio de todos os maiores concorrentes do windows
<insano_> SkNix: Uma coisa importante é que quando for comprar, solicite sempre por email as informações. Salve tudo isso para entrar com o requerimento.
<SkNix> oracle, ibm, intel..
<insano_> SkNix: É verdade. Muita gente acha que linux é coisa de comunista, mas existe grandes contribuições financeiras de corporações gigantescas.
<SkNix> so que del e alguns outros ainda ganham muito com isso, não são concorrentes diretos da MS
<SkNix> linux é muito forte, quem mete dinheiro e melhora ele são essas empresas gigantes... lembro a um tempo a google contratou desenvolvedores e bancou parte do desenvolvimento do openoffice.. para fortalecer ele.
<SkNix> para derrubar o monopolio do MS-office
<shebang> o mercado de linux continua o mesmo nao sobe nem desce a verdade eh essa
<insano_> SkNix: Eu só uso google docs.
<shebang> ----------------------
<shebang> linha reta
<insano_> shebang: desktop
<shebang> sim
<insano_> O mercado de mobile já é dominado pelo kernel linux.
<insano_> Offtopic: finalmente saiu a versão beta do elementary
<shebang> mobile nao eh desktop
<insano_> nunca foi
<shebang> elemetary parece legal
<shebang> ae vo parar aqui esse papo ja ta chato kkk
<SkNix> eu como desenvolvedor só uso linux, aqui tenho todas minhas ferramentas e tudo mais, 75% dos desenvolvedores usam linux...........
<SkNix> para desktop, usuario final... é o ubuntu que vai fazer todo o trabalho.
<SkNix> desenvolvedor usa qualquer distro.. eh tudo igual, eu uso o ubuntu so pelo fato do apt-get... soh..
<insano_> É a plataforma perfeita para desenvolvimento web principalmente
<SkNix> tudo muito compativel.
<shebang> unbuntu eh ateh novo se for pensar
<SkNix> se eu ainda trabalhasse como servidores eu usaria meu slackware.........
<shebang> ubuntu eh legal sim opensuse tmb muito bom
<shebang> nah
<insano_> http://elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-1-released
<SkNix> hoje eu monto servidor, mas eh no linode... não fico com 15 servidores conectados em mim, monto lah e deixo rodando.. so jogos as paginas.
<shebang> pra desenvolvedor eh o que eh
<shebang> linode resovle
<shebang> resolve nossa to ruim com esse teclado tenho que comprar um novo
<shebang> eu ainda vou montar minha nuvem perfect ta perto disso ae
<insano> vcs já ouviram falar de node.js
<SkNix> o unico que não pode aqui eh 'dotnet' e 'delphi', até .net, dependnedo até mono da conta.
<SkNix> nodejs
<SkNix> eh javascript do lado do servidor
<SkNix> usa o motor v8 do goole
<SkNix> google chrome.. eh o mesmo
<SkNix> ele consegue rodar vários processos em simultaneos, muuito bom, porém
<insano> Bala, roda com mínimo de recursos
<SkNix> tem uma ressalva.
<SkNix> não tem controle de erro
<SkNix> eu estudei ele
<SkNix> e para uq eu estava pesquisando eu usaria mais erlang...
<SkNix> por justamente controlar erros.. filas de mensagens e tal...
<shebang> hora do lanche...
<SkNix> e vi alguns testes que o nodejs tava dando vazamento de memóra.
<insano> SkNix: seria ideal como backend
<insano> SkNix: sério? onde?
<shebang> mostrar meu shebang pra Ursinha  :D huhuh
<SkNix> insano: um site grande, eles fizeram testes com nodejs e erlang.. os dois são similares...
<insano> SkNix: tem o link?
<SkNix> so que no nodejs deu vazamento de memória e nao conseguiam achar aonde.. no erlango era mais seguro..
<Ursinha> melhor tomar cuidado com oso limites das piadas hein, shebang-0ff
<Ursinha> s/oso/os/
<SkNix> vou ver se acho, era palavra chave, erlang an node.js
<shebang-0ff> Ursinha, nossa
<Ursinha> só avisando :)
<nntp> Ursinha, vc sabe o que eh um shebang ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<SkNix> era no syncpad
<Matheus_Carvalho> menos a Ursinha =D
<Ursinha> nntp, sei sim :)
<SkNix> insano: http://blog.mysyncpad.com/post/2073441622/node-js-vs-erlang-syncpads-experience
<nntp> Ursinha, bah entao relaxa ae ue ta sem malicia do lado de cah
<SkNix> insano: eu tenho um projeto grande eu ia fazer com nodejs.. estudar para fazer nele..
<SkNix> por isso pesquisei bem
<nntp> Ursinha, so acho o nome bacana shebang!
<insano> SkNix: desistiu?
<Ursinha> nntp, só falando que se eu te contar as coisas que já maliciaram, vc não iria acreditar :)
<SkNix> pq quero muito acesso, usando poucos recursos da maquina.
<Derp> cade a Majin nntp ?
<SkNix> eu fiz teste de desempenho em linguagens...
<SkNix> achei o python sob pypy suficiente, tenho boa produtividade com ele
<SkNix> e acho que ele aguenta bem
<nntp> Ursinha, por ser a beleza que tu es acho que nao ficaria surpreso nao
<SkNix> ele foi 11 vezes mais rapido que o python cpython padrão e 8 vezes mais rapido que o php
<SkNix> insano:
<nntp> Derp, o majin ta obturando um cliente
<SkNix> aih penso em faze nele
<SkNix> consigo fazer mais facil uma api, usar restfull.
<nntp> Ursinha, mas eu nao vou brincar mais entao com o meu shebang :P #!
<Derp> nntp muito tragico kkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> hehe
<SkNix> do que nodejs.. sabe, não sei para projetos grandes se o nodejs se dá bem.. vi que muita gente fez teste e preferio outros... o erlang seria uma boa, mas a linguagem eh chata, sintaxe muito estranha.
<SkNix> e melhor suporte ao erlang com multicore tbm, embora seja possivel com nodejs.. insano
<insano> SkNix: bom saber desses detalhes
<SkNix> insano: vc programa tbm?
<insano> SkNix: sim
<insano> mas meu negócio é java
<SkNix> desenvolve bem em java?
<insano> SkNix: sim
<SkNix> kra, eu to para lançar um projeto
<SkNix> mas java acho que usa muitos recusros do sistema. =(
<insano> qual?
<insano> SkNix: nem sempre
<SkNix> eu estudei tanto java, mas nunca acho ela ideal para meus projetos
<SkNix> eh que eu tbm acho que sou muito chato quanto a isso.. eu ainda penso no java.. vou ver.
<SkNix> eu vi que twitter está migrando para scala, que roda na vm do java.
<SkNix> java ja mostra seu poder ali.. era ruby antes.. mas ruby tbm não é grandes coisas para algo do tamanho de twitter.
<insano> SkNix: é sempre assim, cada linguagem uma situação
<insano> não dá pra usar uma única linguagem para tudo
<SkNix> facebook criou um conversor de codigo php para c++.. eu não consegui testar ainda, mas eu acho que o pypy ainda se dá melhor.
<insano> SkNix: pq c++?
<SkNix> insano: tudo tem que ser estudado, eu quero um projeto, então estudo as linguagens, banco de dados, tudo.... estudado e testado
<SkNix> para usar menos recurso de maquina.. vc cria todo o codigo em php, converte e compila, quando tiver que editar edita o php e converte e compila o modulo dele
<insano> saquei
<SkNix> eu usei um conversor de python para c++ em meu teste, crio o código, eu compilei e testei.. teoriacamente era para ser mais rapido, usar menos recursos....
<SkNix> foi mais lento do que o python padrão... essa eu não entendi
<SkNix> o melhor desempenho eu vi em linguagens que rodam sobre VM.. igual java..
<insano> acho que as conversões nem sempre são confiáveis
<SkNix> o pypy faz isso, cria um bytecode e roda sobre VM
<insano> os compiladores fazem isso muito bem, traduzir de código fonte para códio de máquina...
<SkNix> insano: não, eu fiz no python so como teste,, pq eu não faria para colocar rodar em produção..
<insano> mas criar conversores de uma linguagem para outra é bem mais complicado e não é tão confiável
<SkNix> o hiphop acho qeu demorou um ou dois anos, ele compila parte do codigo, algumas coisas não...
<insano> SkNix: então o python que vc usa roda direto na VM, não é interpretado?
<SkNix> aih vc tem que desenvolver parte crítica do teu sistema, ja pensnado na conversão do teu codigo, fazer ele conforme a conversão.
<SkNix> não, pypy não
<insano> SkNix: exato, isso é uma limitação
<SkNix> o pypy cria o bytecode e roda na vm..
<SkNix> o python sim é interpretado
<SkNix> os dois possuem otima compatibilidade
<insano> SkNix: qual VM? é uma VM do python?
<insano> que dizer, pypy
<SkNix> isso, vm dele.
<SkNix> tem tbm como rodar o python na VM do java..
<SkNix> aih se chama jython
<SkNix> inclusive pode integrar python com java, usando frameworks de um com linguagem do outro
<SkNix> usa todo o java no python e o python no java, com o jython.. é muito usado tbm
<insano> SkNix: duas linguagens poderosas em uma só
<SkNix> tem tbm o irompython, que é a implementação do python no .net...
<SkNix> isso, duas poderosas.. os kras conseguem usar o Django, framework.. e desenvolver nele com java.. e usar struts, sei lah, qualquer framework java tbm, usando linguagem python........
<SkNix> isso é bom
<SkNix> o desempenho do sistema quem dá é a VM
<SkNix> ´e independente de linguagem
<insano> pois é, e apesar da VM pesar um pouco,
<insano> nos últimos anos evoluiu muito, então já tem um desempenho confiável em sistemas robustos
<SkNix> kra, java é bom, é rapido, so acho que usa muita memoria..
<SkNix> java é tão rapido quanto c++.. ou mais, dependendo, ja vi muitos testes dela.....
<SkNix> mas acabei acostumando com linguagens de script.. com sintaxe mais simples.. o  python se vc programar, se apaixona pela sintaxe...
<SkNix> legibilidade de codigo.. um caminhão de blibliotecas.
<insano> quando vejo interpretado no meio, fujo, mas vou começar a repensar isso
<SkNix> so a comunidade deles qeu eu não gosto muito, rsrsrsrs
<insano> pelo número de funcionalidades que vc me falou e da possibilidade de gerar bytecodes, acho que vale a pena tentar
<SkNix> vale sim
<insano> SkNix: o que tem a comunidade?
<SkNix> e vc pode inclusive, desenvolver tudo em python e compilar para java seq uiser..
<SkNix> sei lah, são arrogantes, fechados..
<SkNix> não gosto não, faço tudo por conta... só perco meu tempo quando preciso de suporte..
<insano> tem suporte aqui no irc?
<SkNix> eu tento no canal deles, a pouco eu tentei.
<SkNix> #python-br
<SkNix> eu cheguei a pedir para alguém só me dar positivo para eu sabe se estava indo minhas mensagens no canal...
<SkNix> pq parece que ta tudo vazio lah, vc conversar, pergunta, ninguém fala nada, vc insiste, ninguém fala nada,... sempre assim
<SkNix> quando falam, tem um ar de arrogancia, parece que vc é uma criança de 12 anos pedindo o beabá.. sei lah, não sabem conversar, trocar uma ideia
<insano> e o canal tá lotado
<SkNix> fui perguntar sobre as implementações do python.. segurança do pypy, coisa tipo vazamento de memoria, essas coisas.. aih so um falou..
<SkNix> disse para mim 'tenta a sorte'.. algo assim
<insano> pow, sacanagem
<insano> vou começar a colocar na wishlist: aprender python
<SkNix> eu acho que isso não é resposta. e deu uma rizadinha.. sei lah.. eu vou é fazer minhas coisas sozinho..
<SkNix> eu queria desenhar um projeto e tentar largar para a comunidade mas não vejo interesse nenhum neles..
<insano> isso é chato
<shebang> voltei
<shebang> SkNix, da um shebang neles
<SkNix> heuaheua
<SkNix> vamos fazer a campanha, popularize o shegang, rsrs
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> viva o shebang!
<shebang> shebang hoje quase me rende um ban kkk
<shebang> shebangzinho agora ta quetinho aehueahuae
<SkNix> heuahueaheuaheau
<shebang> vo lah no canal do python
<hierarquia> eu baixei o eclipse e descompactei, abrir o aplicativos e mantei bloquear na barra lateral, mas o icone fica uma interrogação, aonde configuro isso
<insano> vc abriu o aplicativo direto da pasta?
<hierarquia> isso
<insano> então faz o seguinte
<insano> clica com o botão direito do mouse
<insano> lá tem propriedades e vc muda o icone
<hierarquia> na barra lateral?
<insano> não
<hierarquia> na pasta
<insano> acho que só temos duas opções, certo?
<hierarquia> isso
<insano> então.
<hierarquia> em que lugar ficam armazenado as configurações dessa barra lateral?
<insano> não é barra lateral
<hierarquia> ?
<insano> olha só
<insano> vc vai lá na pasta do eclipse
<insano> lá tem o app, não tem?
<hierarquia> sim
<insano> clica com o botão direito do mouse lá
<hierarquia> sim
<insano> vai em propriedades e muda o ícone
<hierarquia> ja fiz isso
<hierarquia> foi a primeira coisa que fiz
<insano> vc mudou o ícone?
<hierarquia> sim
<hierarquia> na propria pasta do eclise tem um icone que vc pode selecionar
<insano> e a´i?
<hierarquia> e ai que na pasta fica blz
<hierarquia> mas na hora que executo
<hierarquia> e mando bloquear na barra lateral nao
<hierarquia> insano vc sabe aonde ficam guardadas as configuraçoes dessa barra lateral
<hierarquia> ?
<insano> pera aí, rapidinho
<insano> hierarquia: vai no menu do ubuntu e digite menu
<insano> depois vai em menu principal
<hierarquia> aparece somente aparencia
<insano> qual ubuntu vc está usando?
<hierarquia> 12.04
<insano> digita apenas menu
<hierarquia> so aparece aparencia
<hierarquia> pera
<hierarquia>  insano eu aperto SUPER e digito menu e so aparece Aparencia
<insano> digita principal
<hierarquia> nada
<hierarquia> essa barra lateral nao da opções de configuração
<hierarquia> trocar o icone
<hierarquia> por exemplo
<insano> hierarquia: por padrão não
<hierarquia> esse icone do eclise so fica direito se eu instalar o eclise pelo apt-get
<Derp> eclise é o que ?
<hierarquia> eclipse
<hierarquia> outra coisa que nao estou conseguindo é criar marcadores na barra lateral do nautilus
<Derp> eclipse é um programa de fazer software , certo hierarquia ?
<hierarquia> Derp é uma IDE
<Derp> IDE ?
<hierarquia> http://www.eclipse.org/
<Derp> OK
<insano> hierarquia: depois de adicionar o ícone vc tentou desbloquear da barra lateral?
<insano> e colocar novamente?
<hierarquia> sim
<hierarquia> fiz isso
<insano> então fecha a sessão e entra novamente
<hierarquia> nao hora que pedi para esperar eu fiz isso
<hierarquia> mas deixa nao é nada que cause problema
<hierarquia> depois com mais calma procuro uma solução
<insano> O que eu fiz aqui foi colocar na área de trabalho
<hierarquia> eu também fiz isso
<insano> criei um link simbólico
<hierarquia> isso
<Derp> alguem sabe de um programa de linux , que é parecido com o "ares" de baixar musica ?
<hierarquia> insano eu usei um programa para isso
<insano> Derp: amule?
<Derp> insano amule , é de baixar musicas ? e é  seguro em relação a viros ?
<SkNix> Derp: frostwire tbm
<Derp> sknix o , insano , qual é o melhor amule ou frostwire ?
<SkNix> Derp: os dois são bons, pode escolher qualquer um
<shebang> SkNix, que pessoal estranho do python mano
<Derp> sknix não estou encontrando o frostwire no terminal
<SkNix> shebang: rsrsrs eh complicado lah
<shebang> SkNix, nem oi nem tchau kkk
<SkNix> tudo calado
<SkNix> o ikke foi o unico, todas as vezes que eu entrei..
<shebang> SkNix, parece doido de pedra
<insano> é tudo bot
<shebang> tudo bot insano
<SkNix> mas duas ajuda
<SkNix> heuhauheuahe
<shebang> dei um shebang neles lah e nada
<SkNix> la eh sinistro, eu não sei pq tem aquee canal.
<shebang> so o ikke e um ooutro lah mas esse saiu correndo o outro
<shebang> nem lembro onome
<SkNix> hauehae u tanak.
<SkNix> tanaka
<SkNix> heuaheuahea
<shebang> kkkkk
<shebang> o cara saiu correndo mano freakout
<SkNix> kra, eles são tudo arrogante.
<Derp> Sknix eu isei o ""apt-cache search frostwire"" e não encontrei
<SkNix> quando eles falam algo, falam como se vc tivesse 10 anos.. de um jeito que eh melhor nem falarem, rsrs.. ficam ironizando.
<SkNix> Derp: instala o amule então.
<shebang> kkk
<SkNix> eu gostei desse canal aqui, foi o melhor canal que entrei...
<SkNix> o canal do Derp, ne Derp ??
<shebang> aqui eh o melhor canal pro shebang  tmb
<shebang> kkk
<SkNix> rsrsrs
<Derp> não esse canal aki não é meu mais pra mim tbm acho o melhor  esse canal aki sknix eu acho que é do shebang ou do nntp
<SkNix> shebang: esse é o teu canal?
<shebang> SkNix, canal aqui eh da Ursinha
<SkNix> Derp disse que o melhor canal de entrar, é o teu.
<SkNix> heuahueaheuaheuheua
<shebang> SkNix, ah nao mano
<SkNix> to rindo muito aquii
<shebang> Derp, se liga meu
<Derp> skkkkkkkkkkk
<shebang> Derp, vo te dar um shebang hein na fuça
<Derp> kkkkkkkkkkkk agora que eu fui me ocar seus mente maliciosos
<Derp> eu tenho uma galinha que se chama XU estar gravida XU paria um ovo ou XU paria um pinto
<Derp> alguem sabe a resposta ? o que ela vai parir primeiro ?
<SkNix> como sai do away?
<SkNix> algo mudou , rsrsrs
<SkNix> 10 anos depois..rsrsrs
<SkNix> rsrs, foi
<SkNix> foi nada..
<SkNix> foi, rsrsw
<insano> Derp: off-topic
<Derp> okay
<Derp> pra que serve o comando  ""FIND"" insano ?
<insano> alguém aí já tentou bloquear o uso do ultrasurf na rede?
<SkNix> kra tem que achar o sites pro qual ele passa.. os proxys.. monitorar e ir metendo na lista.
<insano> SkNix: tá virando uma praga isso
<SkNix> eu dava tcpdump ou urlsnarf no servidor de saida.. aih pegava alguns proxys..
<SkNix> kra, me diz uma coisa, ele instalam isso neh..
<alvaro> onde consigo mais servidores para o Amule?
<Derp> com o eclipse eu conseigo alterar a janelinha do meu emesene  sknix ?
<SkNix> Derp: não
<insano> SkNix: o ultrasurf?
<SkNix> o eclipse é para vc programar, criar software, tem que ser programador para usar.
<SkNix> ultrasurf. ele eh instalado, plugin?
<insano> executável
<SkNix> kra, tem que criar restrição nas maquinas
<SkNix> poledit.. se nao me engano
<insano> SkNix: dá para travar pelo hash
<insano> mas cada versão traz um hash diferente
<SkNix> eu criava um arquivo com o poledit, e deixava no servidor de login.. quando logava a maquina, pegava as configurações.
<Derp> o guia foca tbm encina a mecher no eclipse ?
<SkNix> Derp: não.. é para desenvolvimento kra, tem que estudar muito, o kra faz uma faculdade para usar isso.
<Derp> puts , não tem graça em tão
<SkNix> insano: kra se muda, eh dificil, pq vc tem que estar sempre monitorando para criar as regras novas..
<SkNix> pc de usuario tem que ter tudo bloqueado.
<insano> SkNix: esse é o grande problema
<insano> mas hoje não dá pra limitar mais
<SkNix> eu fazia uma pasta no servidor, aonde colocava arquivos de registro '.reg' e eu criava um arquivo se não me engano com poledit....
<insano> o cara pode simplesmente anexar no email dele...
<SkNix> pode mas não consegue executar.
<SkNix> não instala nada
<insano> SkNix: executar, é mais dificil
<insano> instalar sim
<SkNix> vc restringe ele de isntalar qualquer coisa...
<insano> mas executar é outra historia
<insano> mas o ultrasurf é só executável, vc não precisa instalar nada
<SkNix> tudo bem, mas não instala..
<SkNix> entendi
<insano> esse negócio tá virando uma praga
<SkNix> ele tem que gerar um nome na lista de processos do windows
<insano> pior é quando todo mundo descobrir isso
<SkNix> vc pode monitorar isso remotamente tbm
<Derp> sknix , galerão entra nesse chat mais não conversa , esse chat tem outras função ?
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<SkNix> deixa eu pensar.. eh que eu não sei como bloquear no windows, criar uma politica que bloqueie pela tasklist dele.
<insano> boa tarde Danniel-Lara
<SkNix> Danniel-Lara: boa tarde.
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<insano> SkNix: vou pesquisar se dá pra fazer isso...
<Derp> boa tarde Daniel-Lara
<SkNix> Derp: a função do site é suporte.. como software open source não tem suporte por parte do fabricante, a gente usa canais de Ircs, foruns e lista de discussão.
<SkNix> depois eu dou uma olhada tbm, qualquer coisa eu te aviso.
<SkNix> mas no teu caso, so mesmo bloqueando o 'processo' .. que aparece no tasklist.. do msdos.
<SkNix> tem comando que kila elel
<SkNix> tasklist alguma coisa..
<insano> SkNix: pior que funciona até via wine
<SkNix> kra, eu acho que tem como fazer, espera.. eu acho que o linux, tem um registro aonde vc bloqueia determinado programa, pelo nome....
<SkNix> não deixa rodar sabe.. vou ver aqui.
<SkNix> quando eu era analista.. usuario mal respirava no pc
<SkNix> toda pasta dele era remota, tudo vinha do samba..
<Spiga> simples cloca lvl no programa ..
<SkNix> e não escrevia nada no PC.
<Spiga> chmod -x programa
<Spiga> vai la na pasta dele ..
<SkNix> insano: usuario de windows que faz isso neh?
<insano> windows e ubuntu
<Spiga> baixar ISO linux a 10mbps = 20s, usar mesma net para baixar virtualbox a 20kbps... isso nao tem preço
<SkNix> no ubuntu tbm?
<Spiga> o raiva.
<insano> SkNix: via win
<insano> wine
<SkNix> insano: kra.. vc não usa samba no teu servidor não?
<SkNix> para importar as pastas de usuário
<insano> AD
<SkNix> pq se vc usar samba, coloca quota de disco, e no pc, cria regras para não escrever.
<SkNix> ad.. tem como bloquear tudo isso lah sim
<insano> tem como bloquear a instalação
<SkNix> puts.. posso ver como, mas faz 7 anos que não trabalho com AD..
<insano> mas a execução é mais complicada
<SkNix> os arquivos dele são locais neh, não importa do servidor?
<SkNix> no meu samba eu tinha a pasta dos usuarios no servidor, não escrevia nada na maquina, eu podia impedir de eles terem arquivos executaveis alh..
<insano> SkNix: essa é uma boa solução
<SkNix> pq todo executavel do windows é .exe.
<insano> sim
<SkNix> só não deixar escrever .erxe..
<SkNix> eu de forma emergencial, criaria um script que contatesse tempo em tempo para apagar tudo o que for .exe e .msi.. e antes avisada, nada de executaveis, pq vai deletar..
<insano> mas é só renomear
<SkNix> não executa com outra extensão
<SkNix> isso eh foda..
<SkNix> isso eh politica de segurança..
<insano> SkNix: vou pensar nessa solução
<SkNix> se eu tiver uma ideia eu ta falo..
<Derp> não entendi SkNix , esse xchat tem outras utilidades ?
<insano> pq sempre vai ter brecha de qualquer forma
<insano> SkNix: blz
<SkNix> trabalhei alguns anos, e o pessoal lah era terrível, eu tinha 3 mil contas de usuarios, e ainda universitarios, rsrsrsrs toda hora tentnado achar uma brecha.
<Spiga> de preferencia contrate uma empresa pra configurar o AD para vc
<Spiga> SkNix, resolve simples... foi pego fazendo merda. block acc.
<SkNix> mas insano ... por via de regra, sempre eu deixo o perfil do usuário no AD, ou no Samba, e crio o arquivinho que te falei, .pol.. aonde quando loga, a maquina le e ali o kra não faz quase nada, não muda nada no pc... e não deixo ele escrever em pasta nenhuma, a não ser temporarias.
<Spiga> aki funciona assim..
<insano> essa solução é boa
<insano> já impede boa parte do problemas
<insano> dos*
<SkNix> usuario eh foda..
<Spiga> aki o cara quanto entra na empresa. ja sabe que a net e para uso... de trampo se for pego navegando a internet e cortada.
<Spiga> simples..
<SkNix> Spiga: isso tem que estar no contrato, algumas empresas demitem se o usuário entrar em paginas tipo facebook, msn.. em horario de trabalho,
<Spiga> sim ...
<SkNix> mas está no contrato..
<Spiga> aki ta no contrato.
<Spiga> foi pego se fudeu... e desse nivel
<SkNix> mas dá para bloquear, o kra vai reclamar a conta, aih vc fala para ele que não é permitido uq ele ta fazendo, que a diretoria pediu para reportar cada usuário que desobedesesse...
<SkNix> rsrsrs, ali treme as bases.
<Spiga> aki nao tem dessa.
<Spiga> eu logo na maquina .. tiro print screen pelo VNC...
<insano> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/elementary-os-luna-beta-1-available-for.html
<Spiga> mando la para o chefe.
<Spiga> e bloqueio o cara.
<Spiga> nao tenho reclamações
<SkNix> Spiga: isso é o ideal.
<Spiga> quando nego bloqueia e vem falar merda eu so mostro o print screen
<Derp> SkNix o drive da minha placa de video estar quase terminando estar em 95% de downloas , vc falo que ia me dar assistencia , ele wget -c ja instala ele ?
<SkNix> Spiga:  o kra da TI, o mais odiado da empresa.
<Spiga> sim.
<Spiga> to nem ai
<SkNix> Derp: espera baixar tudo, depois eu te ensino como faz
<SkNix> heuahueahea, mas vc tem o poder nas tuas mãos, haueahuea Spiga
<Derp> SkNix  blz
<SkNix> tem um curso, é iso 27001 que eu fiz, de segurança da informação
<SkNix> aonde se criavam regras para cada problema que pudesse acontecer...
<Spiga> gostei desse shell
<Spiga> e eu ainda nao consegui colocar global menu no meu gnome 3.5.4
<SkNix> e o diretor que dita a regra, para obedecerem.. se for seguir algo parecido, insano, a iso 27001 ajuda a resolver problemas, para que tudo funcione bem.. da uma olhada na internet que tem material sobre isso
<insano> SkNix: tô por dentro, o problema é as regras são fáceis de serem quebradas
<SkNix> o problema maior é que tem que partir de cima.. igual spiga falou, não obedeceu ja era.. ali pode demitir fazer uq quiser..
<SkNix> pq so bloqueando eles ficam tentando achar brecha.. agora se for pego tentando achar brecha, e isso gere uma demissão... aih eles não vao tentar achar brechas.
<Spiga> eu fico olhando so o firewall com filtros...
<Spiga> apareceu algo no filtro ja entro no VNC da maquina
<Spiga> e print screen com menu INICIAR aberto
<SkNix> Spiga: eu usava urlsnarf. dnsspoof, tcpdump... rsrsrs.. tbm ficava la cuidando
<SkNix> mas eu so bloqueava..
<Spiga> aki eu tiro print block restart maquina ..
<SkNix> quando funcionario trabalhava mal, aih diretoria pedia um log dos acessos
<SkNix> cat grep e ia pra diretoria.
<SkNix> haehaheaugeaygea.. Spiga , vc é um tirano kra, rsrs
<Spiga> nao tem dessa.. o cara veio para trampar
<Spiga> nao para ficar brincando.
<SkNix> mas na boa, um kra usuario transforma nossa vida num inferno neh
<Spiga> aki e ao contrario.
<Spiga> eu transformo a vida deles num inferno
<SkNix> pior lugar que tem é trabalhar em universidade, la tem muitos usuarios com conhecimento, é kra tentando pacotar tua rede, eh sniffer, pacotes, tentam fazer de tudo.
<SkNix> spamm.
<SkNix> eu trabalhei em uma que os kras eram terriveis
<SkNix> o ultimo kra que tava antes de mim deixava tudo liberado nas maquinas.. viviam vendo porcaria na net.. msn, webproxys, musica online.. eu cheguei la e bloqueei tudo.
<Spiga> normal.
<SkNix> smtp so o da empresa..
<Spiga> em caso de facul... faz um squid simples... com nomes bobos.
<SkNix> spyware manda virus pra carl..
<Spiga> e usa aquele que da rollback no windows
<Spiga> quando reiniciado.
<Spiga> nao lembro o nome]
<SkNix> eu usava isso Spiga
<SkNix> sempre limpa o windows...
<Spiga> eu via que o cara tava dando problema restart no windows
<SkNix> e eu tinha contas no servidor, com quota. não escrevia nada no pc.
<insano> deepfreeze?
<SkNix> uma universidade que eu estudei antes daquela que fui trabalhar, nós achamos falhas no servidor da faculdade, no script de login colocamos um del /y
<SkNix> recursivo.
<Spiga> insano, isso
<Rudolf> SkNix: pra que?
<SkNix> deu muita merda, ehuaheuahuea, pessoal saiu pro intervalo, quando ligaram a maquina, apagou todos os pcs..
<Rudolf> SkNix: e qual a graça disso?
<insano> Spiga: pro ubuntu tem o ofris, faz a mesma coisa
<SkNix> quando eu tinha 16 anos tinha, Rudolf
<Spiga> hum,...
<SkNix> eu fazia curso tecnico na faculdade...
<Rudolf> SkNix: seguinte, off-topic
<SkNix> eu estava igual Derp .. aprendendo, rsrs
<Rudolf> SkNix: escolha outro canal
<Derp> ahushua SkNix esta pronto , pode me ajudar agora ?
<SkNix> Rudolf: ok.. calma
<SkNix> Derp:
<SkNix> abre o terminal denovo
<SkNix> alt+f2
<SkNix> digita 'gnome-terminal'
<Derp> PRONTO ESTAR ABER SkNix
<SkNix> digita
<SkNix> ls *.run
<SkNix> ve se mostra o arquivo
<Derp> sknix aparece ""NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run""
<SkNix> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<Derp> ok
<Rudolf> só lembrando que a instalação do driver da nvidia deve ser feita fora do X
<SkNix> pois eh
<SkNix> Derp: vc vai ter que copiar os comandos..
<SkNix> e fazer no shell.
<SkNix> vai ficar sem o irc aqui.
<Derp> irc como assim
<Derp> ??
<Derp> não deu
<Derp> resutado
<SkNix> espera Derp
<Derp> ok
<SkNix> Rudolf: eu venho de outra distro.. init 1 reboot o ubuntu no shell?
<Rudolf> SkNix: nem imagino, não uso ubuntu
<SkNix> Derp: eu vou te dar uns comandos para vc anotar aih.. pq vc vai entrar no linux mas só com modo texto, a tela fica preta
<Rudolf> SkNix: google
<Rudolf> deve saber
<SkNix> to vendo lah..
<SkNix> acho que eh padrão.
<SkNix> Rudolf: vc está áspero comigo, foi pelo que falei?
<SkNix> Derp: anota aih
<Derp> OK pode mandar sknix
<Rudolf> SkNix: mas acredito que a instalação do driver da nvidia deve ser feita pelo apt-get de forma a não desestabilizar o sistema
<Rudolf> SkNix: não, de boa
<Rudolf> SkNix: cansaço só
<Rudolf> SkNix: dia de trabalho rendeu muito não
<SkNix> eu sei como eh
<SkNix> Derp: faz assim
<SkNix> uname -a
<SkNix> escreve
<SkNix> echo ${VERSION}-$(uname -r)
<SkNix> e cola aqui uq apareceu para vc
<Derp> Linux rafael-desktop 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Derp> e depois sknix ""-3.2.0-32-generic-pae: command not found""
<SkNix> sudo apt-cache search nvidia-kernel3.2.0-32-generic-pae
<SkNix> digia isso aih
<Derp> não deu resutado nem uma o)O
<shebang> exsite isso noa
<shebang> nao
<shebang> Derp, qual sua placa meu ?
<SkNix>  apareceu algo?
<SkNix> pois eh.. vai ter que ir pro shell...
<SkNix> shebang: ele ta com o driver da nvidia, da placa dele.
<shebang> Rudolf, i ae meu suave na nave ?
<Derp> geforce 8400 GS
<Rudolf> shebang: por hora
<SkNix> tem que adicionar u repositorio eu acho, vou ver qual eh o da nvidia.
<Derp> sknix GeForce 8400 GS
<shebang> como ele ta com o driver lah ue
<shebang> pq repositorio ?
<Derp> bacana
<shebang> ta dando q erro ae ?
<SkNix> ou Derp, tenta instalar a placa pelo driver que vc ja baixou.. anote aih os comandos
<shebang> tentou instalar jah ?
<SkNix> tem que sair do X.
<SkNix> derp, vai reiniciar o PC, vc vai dar os comandos que eu vou te falar, aih vc anota agora
<Derp> como sair do X , nem sei o que é X , como eu vim parar no X ?
<SkNix> digita teu usuario e senha.
<SkNix> cd ~
<Derp> me manda os comandos por email , pode ser ??? Sknix
<shebang> Derp, x eh o windows
<shebang> vc vai pra linha de comando diretao
<SkNix> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<shebang> Derp, tem outra maquina ae pra gente continuar falando ?
<SkNix> ops.. sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run
<shebang> pq c vai pra tela preta pra instalar
<shebang> primeiro voce vai mudar o driver pra executavel
<Derp> sim tenho mais não vai ter esse chat sknix
<shebang> chmod +x nvidiaxxx.run
<SkNix> shebang: ele mudou jah
<shebang> legal
<SkNix> Derp: instala lah kra.. liga o pc e instala o xchat
<SkNix> aih conecta aqui
<shebang> Derp instala ae um mirc nele
<shebang> eh windwos ?
<shebang> windows
<shebang> daminit!
<SkNix> tem xchat pro windows,. heuaheau
<shebang> nem sei nao uso windows
<Derp> mais eu tenho um Netbook , só que eu uso o linux sknix
<shebang> kk
<Derp> acho que esse chat é só pra linux
<shebang> Derp, liga ae e entra na sala depois a gente fala entao
<SkNix> Derp: instala xchat no windows.. tem lá tbm
<shebang> liga o chat noutra maquina e entra ae pra gente terminar de instalar se nao c nao vai da conta nao
<vieirae_> aa
<Derp> OK
<shebang> bb
<shebang> eu quero que alguem me ajuda a instalar a minha aqui no bsd
<shebang> auaehueaheauhea
<shebang> Rudolf, eh mole ?
<Rudolf> shebang: sua o q?
<Rudolf> shebang: nvidia? tem vários how-tos no google cara
<shebang> placa de video X11 e tudo mais
<shebang> nossa a minha eh uma intel velha
<shebang> notebook com freebsd aqui freshinstall
<shebang> ^^
<shebang> hp  de 10 anos atraz
<shebang> kkk
<Rudolf> vish
<shebang> neh!
<shebang> vo de links aqui por enquanto kkk
<shebang> links http://google.com
<Rudolf> shebang: cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg && make install clean
<shebang> auehaeuh isso ae ja ta feito
<shebang> ja ta instalado agora quem falou que roda aueheuhea
<shebang> tela preta trava tudo aqui nem o REISUB resolve
<shebang> muita calma nessa hora
<SkNix> kra, acho que colocar resolução de video baixa, apenas para aparecer a tela.
<SkNix> aih vc vai aumentando a resolução.
<Rudolf> shebang: X -configure ?
<SkNix> no xorg.conf.
<shebang> ja ta criado
<Rudolf> shebang: em /etc/X11/ ?
<Rudolf> shebang: se sim, qual o erro ao usar startx?
<shebang> umhum
<shebang> nao da erro
<Rudolf> shebang: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shebang> ta falando que meu xorg ta no /root
<shebang> mas eu ja peguei ele ja mandei pro X11 ja mudei ele pra uma versao aqui dum acer mas nao deu nao
<shebang> ele entra tela preta e trava
<shebang> ele ta subindo
<shebang> serah que tah eh sem o gnome instalado aqui por isso ele ta travando pq nao ta dando erro
<SkNix> shebang: ele fica com o cursor na tela?
<shebang> mmm
<SkNix> ou ele fecha o X?
<Rudolf> shebang: defina o seu WM em ~/.xinitrc (exec startfluxbox, exec startkde, exec startxfce4)
<Rudolf> shebang: é, se nao instalar o WM não tem milagre filho
<shebang> nao tem xinitrc
<shebang> ^^
<Rudolf> cria
<shebang> calama ea vo instalar o xfce
<shebang> Rudolf, c bate de freebas tmb ?
<Rudolf> shebang: uso
<shebang> legal Rudolf
<shebang> Rudolf, sou penugem nele ainda
<Rudolf> shebang: o importante é ler a doc, alias muito bem feita, dele
<shebang> suniu nao
<shebang> subiu nao
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> nossa to com um teclado horrivel
<shebang> o outro caiu agua
<shebang> kkk
<Rudolf> shebang: qual o erro?
<shebang> nao da erro ele trava na tela preta
<Rudolf> shebang: vc instalou qual wm?
<shebang> xfce
<Rudolf> shebang: cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/fluxbox
<Rudolf> shebang: make install clean
<Rudolf> shebang: vi ~/.xinitrc
<Rudolf> shebang: exec startfluxbox
<Rudolf> shebang: só para testar o X
<Rudolf> shebang: depois vc sofre com o xfce4
<shebang> kk
<shebang> ta compilando aqui
<shebang> echo "/usr/local/bin/fluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc vira tmb ? ou tem q por o exec ? exec parece coisa de concky
<Rudolf> shebang: não
<Rudolf> shebang: exec startfluxbox
<shebang> ok
<shebang> pra mim tanto faz qq wm vira
<shebang> so pra ter um mozilla lah mesmo
<user___> boa noite
<Rudolf> user___: noite
<vieirae_> boa
<shebang> boa
<user___> uma duvida nao sei se podem me ajuda
<user___> comprei um vostro 3560 e instalei o ubuntu 12.10
<user___> só que o cooler fica em velocidade maxima e nao para
<user___> ja viram algo parecido?
<Rudolf> user___: sim
<user___> heheh
<Rudolf> user___: driver inadequado
<Rudolf> user___: como resolver?
<Rudolf> user___: pesquisa na net em relação ao seu modelo
<Rudolf> user___: instalar acpi e acpid (se não instalados, pode ajudar)
<Rudolf> user___: só para saber, seus sensores de temperatura estão normais?
<Rudolf> já volto
<user___> nem cheguei a conferir isso
<user___> ok
<shebang> Rudolf, mesma tela preta
<shebang> kk
<shebang> eh o xorg ta travando
<shebang> boto feh q eh frequencia da placa deve ta indo lah nas alturas hehe
<shebang> ta travando q nao faz nem log
<matheuscar> boa noite
<shebang> uma coisa que eu ando notando no bsd eh que ele volta a conf antiga se tem erro neh
<Rudolf> shebang: não mesmo
<Rudolf> shebang: não sei de onde vc tirou isso
<Rudolf> shebang: cara, o que tem no seu /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shebang> Rudolf, eu falo isso pq ele ta mudando meu xinitrc
<shebang> pro antigo todo boot que eu dou
<shebang> depois da travada
<Rudolf> shebang: isso é disco não escrito por shutdown forçado
<Rudolf> shebang: instala o wgetpaste e joga seu /etc/X11/xorg.conf e o /var/log/Xorg.0.log no pastebin por favor
<shebang> ele ja voltou tanto que eu perdi ateh as conf de teclado eh doido esse freebsd
<Rudolf> shebang: tu que tá fodendo ele
<Rudolf> shebang: se vc não consegue sair do "X" digitando ctrl+alt+F2
<Rudolf> shebang: definitivamente o X está mal configurado
<shebang> sai nao
<shebang> nem com sysreq
<Rudolf> shebang: mas sem os arquivos de configuração e log não posso te ajudar muito não
<shebang> wgetpaste pegar ae onde q eu vou achar isso ae deixa eu ver aqui
<Rudolf> shebang: /usr/ports
<Rudolf> pode usar o make search name= ou make search key=
<kernel> eu uso o portmaster
<kernel> acho melhor :)
<Rudolf> kernel: pode ser também
<shebang> Rudolf, calma q eu sou noob no bsd
<shebang> achei o bagulho aqui
<shebang> e deu erro pra configurar
<shebang> kk
<shebang> o make aqi deu pau
<kernel> vai apanhar um pouco
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> qual erro??
<shebang> error code 1
<kernel> eu apanhei muito
<kernel> passei uma noite pra instalar minhas coisas
<shebang> port manually into lol
<Rudolf> shebang: o que tem antes?
<shebang> couldnt fetch it
<SkNix> freebsd eu desisti, rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> duh!
<shebang> port into ;usr ports distfiles
<kernel> mais depois que fiz tudo
<kernel> é só alegria
<Rudolf> 0:47 < shebang> couldnt fetch it
<shebang> vo la atraz dele
<Rudolf> shebang: seu ports está atualizado? vc tem acesso a internet?
<kernel> nao tem que dar o portsnap update?
<kernel> o.O
<Rudolf> kernel: pode ser csup também
<Rudolf> kernel: pode ser cvsup
<kernel> ah
<Rudolf> kernel: n coisas
<shebang> com oq usa o portmaster ?
<kernel> tem que instalar ele
<Rudolf> essa é minha deixa
<Rudolf> kernel: boa sorte
<Rudolf> kernel: ajude-o
<Rudolf> vou descansar
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<shebang> Rudolf, valeu ae kkk
<shebang> ja era
<shebang> kernel, meu heroi ! kkk
<shebang> kkk
<kernel> make search name=portmaster /usr/ports
<shebang> to dando o fetch uptade aqui
<shebang> falied
<shebang> vizz
<kernel> :/
<shebang> ateh o freebsd giving up
<shebang> ae ta brabo
<Derp> sknix ta ai ?
<SkNix> Derp: pvt..
<kernel> leia isso shebang
<kernel> http://www.fug.com.br/content/view/46/60/
<shebang> descofigurou tudo kkk
<shebang> nem rede eu tenho mais
<kernel> deve lhe ajudar a atualizar
<shebang> cara esse rollback dele me mata
<shebang> nao pode errar nessa parada
<shebang> nada eu ja corrompi o sistema vou reinstalar ele
<Derp> sknix  ta no privativo ?
<SkNix> entra la, privado
<kernel> corrompeu o que mano?
<kernel> pra instalar é mo tempao
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> voce vai ver quando voce for instalar o xorg
<kernel> demora muito tempo
<kernel> tem que instalar só o Xorg-minimal
<shebang> ateh as conf de teclado ja foram pro pau
<kernel> se for instalar o xorg passa 3 dias
<kernel> instalando coisa sobre coisa
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> vai lá no /etc/rc.conf
<kernel> as configuraçoes ficam lá
<Spiga> alguem ai ja trabalhou ou trabalha com midia in-dor?
<shebang> zerou meu rc.conf
<shebang> sumiu meu hostname
<shebang> esse cara ta de brincadeira comigo
<kernel> vish
<kernel> dar um reboot
<kernel> é o jeito
<kernel> se nao tiver jeito
<kernel> reinstala mesmo
<kernel> eu reinstalei 3 vezes
<kernel> pra ficar do jeito que eu queria
<kernel> só com muita convicção e dedicação para deixar ele do jeito que eu queria
<kernel> mais eu adoro desafios
<kernel> vou ate para ele
<kernel> venho já
<shebang> ok
<shebang> aqui agora vai demorar
<shebang> vou reinstalar
<shebang> vlw a a força!
<SkNix> shebang: eh complicadinho neh
<shebang> SkNix, hardcore
<SkNix> eu ia no arquivo de configuração da placa dele. e tirava a configuração de resolução de video alta, deixava 800x600 e comentava as outras, aih entrava o desktop
<SkNix> mas nunca consegui configurar direito depois, eu aumentava a resolução, descomentava ela no arquivo e aih não entrava no X.. no desktop.. aih desisti de tudo aquilo.,
<shebang> eh o negocio na verade nao eh feito pra isso neh mano
<shebang> SkNix, isso ae eh pra tocar mainframe kkk
<SkNix> para mim, é feito para servidor, só.
<SkNix> isso mesmo, rodar cobol, essas coisas, rsrs
<shebang> ta maluco
<SkNix> eu ja tentei usar ele como desktop, é muito limitado, sei que é um desafio e tudo mais, mas eu preciso de meus programas funcionando...
<SkNix> e nunca funcionou direito com ele, e quando conseguia deixar o desktop legal, fica uma imagem estranha, parece computador antigo..
<shebang> SkNix, justamete por isso eu meti ele nesse notevelho
<SkNix> e olha que eu uso xfce..
<shebang> kkk
<kernel> SkNix, usou qual
<kernel> freebsd?
<SkNix> firefox fica com fonte zuada..
<SkNix> freebsd 5
<SkNix> tentei o 6
<SkNix> eh isso neh
<kernel> o meu 9 ta filé
<kernel> roda tudo
<kernel> igual ao meu archlinux
<kernel> só tem uma coisa que nao descobrir
<kernel> é botar a entrada de som da frente pra funcionar
<kernel> mais o resto é tudo firmeza
<SkNix> pois eh, eu acho que meu hardware nunca me ajudou tbm.
<kernel> e na inicialização que é um pouco demorada
<kernel> em comparação meu arch com systemd
<SkNix> pois eh, eu acho que tinha que inicializar tudo em paralelo e nao serial..
<kernel> porque o systemd carrega as coisas muito mais rapido
<kernel> muito mais flexivel
<Derp> vcs sabe pra que serve o Oolite ?
<SkNix> eu ainda quero voltar a usar.. eu so to tentando botar um negocinho para mim aqui.. saindo e eu tirando uma renda legal nele
<SkNix> quero tirar esses certificados, freebsd e os lpis.
<SkNix> Derp: kra, isso deve ser um jogo
<SkNix> Derp: ta no outro pc?
<kernel> eu tou tirando LPIC101
<kernel> ja fiz a 1 prova
<kernel> só falta marcarem a 2
<kernel> só em janeiro :/
<Derp> uhum
<Derp> sim estou de outro pc
<SkNix> então instala o driver lah..
<SkNix> kernel: eu fiquei me devendo as provras.. eu sai dessa área e acabei abrindo mão.. mas agora quero voltar a tirar elas
<SkNix> eu quero desenvolver alguns aplicativos para linux.. quero tirar o certificado, aprender sobre o API do unix..
<SkNix> padrão posix.. essas coisas.
<SkNix> e ver se consigo fazer algo que presta, rsrsrsrs.. algum programa útill.
<SkNix> como foi a primeira prova kernel ?
<kernel> tranquilo
<kernel> acertei 40 de 60
<kernel> acho que ate foi bom
<kernel> nao estudei muito
<kernel> só estudei no ultimo dia
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<SkNix> rsrsrs
<SkNix> dia a dia, vc aprende mais do que no livro, rsrs
<kernel> SkNix, é verdade
<kernel> o melhor aprendizado é no dia-a-dia
<shebang> cara nao sei se eu to com tempo pra mexer nesse bsd nao kkk
<kernel> arruma tempo oras
<kernel> vai precisar de muito daqui pra frente
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> kernel isso eh coisa de universitario
<nntp> academico eu sou academico nao kernel
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> nos tamo em 2012 galera
<kernel> lol
<nntp> to via ssh agora mais confirtavelkkk
<nntp> confortavel kernel  kkk
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-15
<kernel> é sim
<kernel> shebang, tem uma versao do ssh mais confiavel
<kernel> que eu aprendi no curso de LPI
<kernel> é a versao 2
<kernel> do openSSH
<shebang> mmm pq ?
<kernel> agora voce me pegou
<kernel> o prof falou
<kernel> nao estou relembrado
<shebang> mmm
<shebang> acho que isso ae vai depender de um monte de fatores
<kernel> Existem duas versões do protocolo SSH. Usar apenas a versão 2 do protocolo SSH é muito mais seguro; a versão 1 do protocolo SSH está sujeita a problemas de segurança, inclusive o ataque man-in-the-middle e ataques de inserção.
<shebang> ssh eh um coisa complicada neh eu to ligando ele aqui so pra configurar nem gosto de deixar ssh do jeito que eu coloquei aqui nao
<kernel> olha ae
<kernel> o protocolo 2 é mais seguro
<shebang> ah sim
<shebang> protocolo
<shebang> isso ae sim
<shebang> o 2 eh melhor sim
<kernel>  Edite o arquivo /etc/ssh/sshd_config e procure por uma linha com o seguinte conteúdo:
<kernel>   Protocol 2,1
<kernel> Mude a linha para que especifique apenas a versão 2 do protocolo SSH.
<kernel> sussa :)
<shebang> haha
<kernel> http://www.linhadecodigo.com.br/artigo/2974/dicas-avancadas-de-seguranca-para-ssh.aspx
<shebang> tipo ssh tem um monte de coisa q vc tem q setar pra ele ficar seguro
<kernel> diz tudo ai sobre a segurança do SSH
<shebang> sim
<shebang> aqui ta tudo errado nesse aqui
<kernel> da uma olhada
<kernel> é muito bom saber dessas coisas
<shebang> no meu do servidor ta mais arrumadinho
<shebang> d+ isso ae eh que faz o cara um hacker haha
<kernel>   PermitRootLogin yes
<shebang> claro que pra saber proteger tua rede
<kernel> a opção para se logar como root diretamente
<shebang> lol
<kernel> alias
<kernel> isso cai em minha prova de lpi102
<shebang> entao eu nao dei conta de fazer su no frebsd
<kernel> shellscript tambem
<shebang> imagina qq eu fiz com o sshd ? kkk
<shebang> root@lolololol
<kernel> tenho que saber disso
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<shebang> temporariro
<shebang> o lance eh o seguinte nunca desligue o firewall aeuhaeuhea nem por brincadeira
<shebang> outra coisa tmb
<shebang> a porta que ta setada nesse ssh aqui nao ta aberta na minha rede pra ver de fora entao ta sussa aqui
<shebang> o cara tem que hackear meu servidor pra poder ver meu freebsd, meio que impossivel
<shebang> to vendo um video comedia aqui ao defundo no terminal
<shebang> kk
<shebang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77TcnLOaRr0&feature=related
<shebang> muito maluco isso ae
<Derp> nntp tem uma tal de rede windows que apareceu aki no meu PC que estar fazendo minha net agarrar , o que eu faço socorro !
<shebang> Derp, isso ae eh no nautilus neh
<Derp> ubuntu
<shebang> pois eh
<shebang> no gerenciador de arquivos
<shebang> do ubuntu
<shebang> ele chama nautilus
<Derp> uhum isso msm
<Derp> ha ta entendi
<shebang> Derp, isso ae eh no caso de voce configurar um samba
<shebang> Derp, pra poder falar com as maquinas windows da sua rede
<shebang> Derp, mas como nao deve ter nenhuma maquina na sua rede ai entao ele fica procurando e nao acha nada dae da um lag mesmo normal so nao ficar clicando lah saca pq nao tem utilidade se voce nao ta ligado a outras maquinas
<Derp> shebang , não tem como eu escluir , pq ?
<shebang> Derp, pra que ?
<Derp> pra minha minha internet voutar ao normal
<luisfilipebs> to com um hp-dm1 pavilion, amd/ati apu, e não consigo usasr os comandos para o touchpad funcionar normalmente
<shebang> Derp, isso ae nao faz nada com a tua internet nao
<Perdidonline> Saudades disso???
<neto> help me
<neto> in brazil
<shebang> br channel neto
<neto> software for hardware
<shebang> Perdidonline, ta com saudade de q ?
<Derp> então é normal , isso pode ficcar de boa no PC ? sheang ?
<neto> dual core quad speed
<shebang> Derp, isso ae faz parte do programa e nao se mexe
<shebang> neto qq c quer ?
<neto> a versão do ubuntu atual??
<shebang> estavel 12.04
<shebang> www.ubuntu.org
<neto> particionei a HD...desejo instalar o UBUNTU....na partição 2.....com 250 Gb...
<neto> funciona normalmente....??
<shebang> funciona sim
<Derp> ha tá entendi , aci querpor caus do Virtalbox shebang
<neto> ok...estou baixando via ...baixaki....
<Derp> shebang , meu virtal box não entra no windows , siguinifica que eu tenho que istalar ?
<shebang> www.ubuntu.org neto
<shebang> Derp, samba!
<neto> e outros aplicativos...office br....gravador de DVD...
<shebang> neto, vamos por partes
<shebang> neto, instala o ubuntu depois vem o resto
<Derp> ahsuahusa samba ?
<shebang> guiafoca samba
<kernel> como eu diminuo uma foto no gimp?
<shebang> ^^
<kernel> alguem sabe dizer?
<shebang> mmm kernel
<neto> ok....vou continuar baixando, obrigado...retorno após instalação...valeu...até breve...
<shebang> imagesize
<shebang> lol
<shebang> neto seja bem vindo!
<shebang> kernel, vamo ver aqui
<shebang> kernel, acredito que seja
<shebang> imagem
<shebang> tamnho tela pintura
<shebang> kernel, redimensionar
<shebang> eh ali
<shebang> eu tava enganado
<shebang> imagem redimencionar
<kernel> ok
<kernel> ta ingles aqui
<kernel> mais acho que é Scale Image
<d70> alguem sabe como salvar legendas embutidas em um mkv ?
<shebang> image scale image or rescale image or image resize
<shebang> d70 ae ta ficando dificil deve ter um monte de tutorial ae na net pq isso ae deve ter umas 10 maneiras de fazer kk
<shebang> d70, no linux tenho nem ideia de com ofazer isso no windwos tinha uns prog legais pra fazer isso ae
<d70> shebang, valeu, pq quero tocar via DLNA e o meu player n suporta as legendas.
<shebang> d70, ve no google ae ou no youtube q isso ae com certeza tem tuto falando
<shebang> cara esses malucos falam de bsd como se fosse um lance simples d+
<kernel> shebang,
<shebang> kernel,
<kernel> cara eu tenho um peçado aqui livre
<kernel> quero redimencionar a img
<kernel> para esse peçado
<kernel> mais nao sei medir
<shebang> mmm
<kernel> tem uns numeros
<shebang> veja bem
<kernel> do lado quando eu seleciono
<kernel> <-----
<shebang> primeiro tem q ver qual a medida que ta sua regua
<shebang> se eh em pixels ou milimitros ou  picas
<shebang> kkk
<Spiga> picas*
<Spiga> ui.
<kernel> é 481,253
<kernel> é px
<kernel> pixels
<kernel> deu essa medida
<kernel> 481,253
<kernel> a area que eu selecionei
<shebang> entao cria uma imagem com esse tamnha ae
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> quando eu altero a img
<shebang> ou entao so da um rezise na outra lah
<kernel> ela fica um pouco menor
<kernel> que o tamanho
<shebang> resize na outra pra esse tamanho
<kernel> ah achei a opção
<kernel> é Canvas Size
<shebang> cavas size eh tamanho de pincel
<kernel> e nao Scale Image
<shebang> creio eu
<shebang> mmm
<kernel> deu certo nao
<kernel> aff odeio grafico
<kernel> nao sei de nada
<shebang> kernel
<shebang> olha no menun lah
<shebang> nos icones
<shebang> tem um icone
<kernel> humm
<shebang> que eh um quadradinho azul claro e um mais escuro de fundo
<shebang> usa ele
<shebang> usa com o control travado
<kernel> achei
<kernel> agora sim
<kernel> parece que vai dar certo
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> shebang, e pra mover a img
<kernel> ajustar o canto dela na outra img
<kernel> uso qual ferramenta
<shebang> ae tu tem q criar uma camada neh
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> deu certo aqui
<shebang> a ferramenta de mover eh uma estrela de 4 pontas
<shebang> saca
<shebang> perto da lopa
<shebang> lupa
<shebang> do lado do compasso
<shebang> the gimp quase igual photoshop
<shebang> agora eu vi um ontem
<shebang> acho que foi o Rudolf que mostrou ele aqui um editro q eh muito parecido com o photoshop
<shebang> mais qe o gimp
<Rudolf>  fui eu não
<kernel> shebang, cara agora eu queria fazer uns laços do lado
<kernel> será que voce me ensina
<shebang> kernel, tem pra vender no sougayzao.com.br
<shebang> kkk
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shebang> cara pega na net ae e cola
<shebang> kkk
<kernel> shebang, qualé
<kernel> me ajuda ai
<kernel> quero fazer umas frescuras
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<shebang> cara seguinte kkk
<shebang> pega na net ae e cola lah ue
<shebang> nada se cria tudo se copia
<shebang> escreve no google laços cor de rosa images
<shebang> vai abrindo em outras imagens seleciona e cola lah
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shebang> kkk
<kernel> http://www.google.com/imgres?num=10&hl=pt-BR&biw=1608&bih=795&tbm=isch&tbnid=zXitF5-nt95JFM:&imgrefurl=http://www.fotolog.com/giovanadias/&docid=_BxCI_zgz2mMtM&imgurl=http://sp5.fotolog.com/photo/21/53/12/giovanadias/1239204538971_f.jpg&w=500&h=375&ei=x0CkUJ7RIbTO0QGfooDQDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=186&vpy=185&dur=270&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=139&ty=119&sig=100727820095268857100&page=1&tbnh=134&tbnw=191&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:96
<kernel> olha esse link
<kernel> ta vendo essa homenagem
<shebang> depois pergunta pra Ursinha se ficou bom pq eu sou suspeito kkk
<kernel> quero botar minha foto com a mulher
<kernel> mais com esses laços ai
<kernel> eu nao sei
<kernel> :(
<shebang> isso num eh um laço eh um durex kkk
<shebang> que 2 mais feio mano
<shebang> kernel, fala serio
<Derp> pq que meu navegador não estar carregando por completo shebang sera que eu vou ter que usar o epiphany
<Derp> ?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<shebang> huhu sistematico meu heroi kkk
<sistematico> sougayzao.com.br num abriu direito?
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<shebang> kkkk
<sistematico> Carregou só metade, até a cintura?
<sistematico> hahhahahahaah
<shebang> kernel, poe uma força ao invez do laço kkk mais autentico
<shebang> kernel eu vi um site disso hoje cara nossa
<sistematico> Meu site tá um lixo, g-zus me acode.
<sistematico> :|
<sistematico> Vou dar um rm geral na parada.
<shebang> kernel, http://pt.blingee.com/ bem assim
<shebang> fazer um blingee
<shebang> sistematico, ta nao mano
<shebang> tira so a foto 2 cara do facebook
<shebang> sistematico, me ajuda ae no frebsd to na 2 formatada jah
<shebang> ele fica apagando minhas conf kkk
<sistematico> http://sistematico.org/?q=piada/voltem
<sistematico> shebang: Que conf?
<shebang> kernel, http://pt.blingee.com/blingee/view/130936983-mika?offset=15&list_type=1032
<shebang> sistematico su -
<shebang> e o xrog
<shebang> o resto eu me viro aqui
<sistematico> ?
<shebang> me ajuda com os pgk tmb
<shebang> nao sei da su no freeba nao
<shebang> to no ssh nele aqui
<shebang> nao da su
<shebang> conectei de rootao mesmo kkk
<sistematico> Quer usar: sudo programa
<shebang> fail geral na segurança aqui
<sistematico> Assim?
<shebang> nao ta malaluco
<shebang> da um su do user normal pra um root
<shebang> subistitute user
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuh
<shebang> su -
<shebang> su root
<shebang> su chefe
<shebang> to com preguiça mesmo a real eh essa eu tnho que ler a biblia do handbook kkk
<shebang> o hand book do freebsd c tem que carregar com um carrinho de supermercado aeuheauhea
<sistematico_> shebang: Quanto tu dá o su o que ele retorna?
<shebang> no terminal que eu dou o na tela do com p ?
<shebang> pera ae deixa eu logar de user normal
<shebang> sorry
<shebang> kkkkkk
<shebang> fala isso pra mim
<shebang> sorry
<shebang> da vontade de dah um shebang nele
<Rudolf> shebang: adicione seu usuário ao grupo wheel
<shebang> mas fala aqui no console que bad su
<shebang> mmm
<shebang> wheel
<majin> gooool
<Derp> BOUA NOITE GALERA
<android-br> deerrp
<shebang> nao tem wheel
<Derp> wheel ?
<shebang> nossa eu tenho que tirar esse beep
<Rudolf> shebang: less /etc/group |grep wh
<android-br> urbanterror no ubuntu e uq há
<android-br> armyops
<android-br> enemy-terrytory
<android-br> red-eclipse
<shebang> ok
<shebang> tem sim
<android-br> cube-2
<kernel> shebang, achei uma figura aqui melhor
<kernel> e fiz um breve comentario com ela
<shebang> issa
<kernel> ficou show
<shebang> deu certo
<android-br> nexuiz
<kernel> nem precisou de montagem
<kernel> :)
<android-br> assaut-cube
<android-br> alien-arena
<shebang> android-br, queta ae
<android-br> FPS wown
<android-br> shebang, desculpa tio
<shebang> kernel, ta vendo
<shebang> android-br, pra q ficar spamando o canal ?
<android-br> ubuntu-games yeah!
<Rudolf> android-br: controle-se champs
<shebang> lol
<shebang> android-br, instalei o tux hoje aqui
<shebang> android-br, mas nao da tempo de jogar nao
<shebang> sistematico, tirar o beep
<shebang> vo olhar na web aqui
<shebang> esse beep tem hora que nenxe o saco
<shebang> pronto bell off
<shebang> agora vamo editar o sshd.conf pra nao deixar root logar
<sistematico> shebang: Aqui nunca teve beep.
<sistematico> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sistematico> shebang: Instalou qual versão do Free?
<shebang> 9.0
<shebang> sistematico,
<shebang> agora sim as coisas tao começando a funcionar aqui
<shebang> irra
<shebang> sistematico pq se eu der um reboot no dedao ele apaga minhas conf tudo ?
<shebang> tem como desativar isso ae nao ateh eu configurar tudo ?
<shebang> me fala agora qual o melhor modo de pacotes dele
<shebang> pkg_add ou o outro packmater
<shebang> lol
<sistematico> Reboot no dedão?
<shebang> sim
<shebang> poweroff por 4 segundos
<sistematico> Porque diabos você iria querer usar o reboot do dedão?!
<shebang> pq o sysreq nao funfa nem o alt+ctrl+f2 nem nada
<shebang> so o dedao
<shebang> kk
<sistematico> FreeBSD num é Ubuntu, tu vai bugar todo o sistema assim.
<shebang> xorg travou tudo
<shebang> sistematico, to ligado agora ta zera a instalacao
<shebang> refiz tudo
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<shebang> instalei tudo fresh fresh
<shebang> ja bugou
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> shebang: shutdown -p now pra desligar.
<shebang> nao
<shebang> isso ae eu sei
<Caramelo> halt
<shebang> so que na hora que eu tava dando um startx aqui
<shebang> o xorg tava travndo geral
<shebang> tenha shutdown que funcionava nao
<shebang> shoutdown -h now
<shebang> kk
<sistematico> shebang: Não faço idéia do porque isso tá acontecendo, só sei que você deve ter feito algo muito errado, meu sistema mesmo após quedas de energia não resetava minhas configurações.
<shebang> nem sysreq REISUB
<shebang> nada
<shebang> so o dedao
<shebang> nossa aqui apagou o host
<shebang> depois as conf do teclado
<shebang> depois por fim as conf de rede kkk
<sistematico> shebang: Que host?
<shebang> ae eu tive que reinstalar
<shebang> hostname
<shebang> ateh o hostname ele apagou cara
<sistematico> shebang: Tá setado no rc.conf?
<shebang> depois apagou o rc.conf
<sistematico> shebang: Tá setado no /etc/rc.conf?
<shebang> agora tah
<shebang> reinstalei
<shebang> apagou a rede tudo
<shebang> apagou tudo
<sistematico> Isso num é normal, ele não pode apagar o rc.conf jamais.
<shebang> apagou tudo
<shebang> vou ateh copiar esse rc.conf aqui
<sistematico> shebang: Seguinte, antes de qualquer coisa, sempre que tiver uma dúvida(e até quando não tiver dúvida nenhuma) leia o HandBook.
<sistematico> shebang: Esse passo, NÃO é opcional.
<sistematico> :D
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> shebang: Senão tu vai ficar perdidasso mesmo, isso é normal.
<shebang> sistematico, negocio que eu quero o x pra poder letr o handbook
<sistematico> shebang: Esse sistema é cabuloso, a aprender dando cabeçada, igual você fazia no Linux, esquece.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> shebang: cd /usr/ports/www/lynx && make install clean
<shebang> meu notebook nao funfa a bateria ele ta ligado de lado aqui eu agora to num ssh ja melhorou d+
<shebang> eh o links aqui  eh legal neh kkk
<shebang> c quer ver eu sofrer mesmo
<sistematico> shebang: rehash && lynx freebsd.org/handbook
<sistematico> Tá na mão! :D
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> sadico
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<shebang> cara antes disso ae
<shebang> sistematico, eu nao fiz nada com os pacotes
<sistematico> Entra no /usr/ports/x11/xorg
<shebang> entao qual a melhor opçao dos pacotes
<sistematico> shebang: Depois: make clean deinstall rmconfig-recursive
<shebang> vamo configurar isso ae pra ficar mais tranquilo pra eu poder instalr e estudar os lances aqui
<sistematico> shebang: E depois: make install clean
<sistematico> shebang: Sacou?
<shebang> fazer p xorg
<sistematico> shebang: É.
<sistematico> shebang: Aí pelo menos o VESA eu tenho quase certeza que vai rodar.
<sistematico> shebang: Repare que eu disse "quase"..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<shebang> cara nao ovai
<shebang> nao vai mano
<sistematico> O que não vai?
<shebang> eu ja fudi o sistema com isso ae
<shebang> rodar com vesa kk
<sistematico> Claro que vai.
<sistematico> É doido é..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> shebang: Depois disso, cola aqui o resultado do seu vídeo.
<sistematico> shebang: pciconf -lvb
<sistematico> shebang: Sacas-te?
<sistematico> Mamão com açucar.
<sistematico> Um verdadeiro docinho de graviola.
<sistematico> Agora eu vou mexer no site, se precisar de ajuda dá um grito.
<shebang> nossa eu dando lspci nao existe nisso aqui
<shebang> http://paste.sistematico.org/44
<shebang> sistematico,
<shebang> http://paste.sistematico.org/44
<shebang>     device     = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'
<sistematico> Chessus.
<sistematico> 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<sistematico> Intel!?
<sistematico> Tem como por Nvidia aí não?
<shebang> intel
<shebang> kk
<shebang> nao
<shebang> kk
<shebang> intel das antigas
<sistematico> Tá na pedra.
<sistematico> Se for das antigas, é melhor pra você.
<shebang> dei um look na net achei um lance pra acer aspire com uma dessa ae mas nao virou nao
<sistematico> Se for moderna, fudeu.
<shebang> eh tem 10 anos esse comp
<shebang> notebook com 10 anos
<shebang> era dos top
<shebang> kk
<sistematico> Intão vai rolar.
<shebang> hp pavillilion ze2030br
<shebang> pavillion
<sistematico> Seguinte, eu rodo num Acer Aspire One D257, só que foi de lascar o cano.
<sistematico> O 9.0-RELEASE, nem dá.
<shebang> pois eh eu vi uma dica dessa ae o cara falando pra jogar no 9.1 q nem vc falou
<sistematico> Tem que ser 9.0-STABLE ou 10.0-CURRENT.
<shebang> ta 9 stable
<sistematico> A minha Intel é a PineView (M).
<sistematico> Mas reze pra sua placa não precisar disso.
<sistematico> Do contrário você sofrerá.
<sistematico> Duras penas.
<shebang> 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE
<sistematico> Várias noites e dias, como um morto vivo na frente do PC.
<shebang> hunf
<shebang> ta compilando o xorg
<shebang> deve ta acabando kk
<sistematico> Ninguem me ajudou, o único que me deu um toque, depois de 3 meses de sofrimento foi um developer do FreeBSD..
<shebang> ele perguntou um lance aqui eu deixei tudo default
<sistematico> O Ime.
<sistematico> Isso mesmo.
<shebang> lol
<shebang> i me
<shebang> to soh nos enter aqui
<shebang> ele parou em 2 libs perguntando se eu quero isso ou aquilo eu mandei default
<sistematico> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU pra você pirar o cabeção.
<sistematico> shebang: Caso você não consiga através do driver intel ou intel29, vai ter que fazer essa parada aqui: Required usermode components are available in the ports tree, you need to add WITH_NEW_XORG=true and WITH_KMS=true to /etc/make.conf.
<shebang> nossa tava falando lah no python br
<shebang> to ficando maluco jah
<sistematico> shebang: E reconstruir TODOS os ports, portanto, nem instala muita coisa.
<sistematico> shebang: A qualquer momento poderá ser preciso um pkg_delete -a
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<shebang> mmm
<android-br> nerds
<sistematico> Tendeu?
<shebang> eu instalei nem os pkg
<sistematico> shebang: Testa só o Xorg normal, aí instala o x11-drivers/intel.
<shebang> unica coisa que ta entrando aqui agora eh o xorg lento pq ta na hora da escola lah no tuwein.tk.at sei lah onde
<shebang> deixa eu ver esse wiki ae
<sistematico> shebang: Se der zebra, desisntala o intel e instala no intel29, ambos em /usr/ports/x11-drivers/
<shebang> nossa modulo do kernel
<sistematico> shebang: Lembrando que tu tem que iniciar o hal e o dbus pro Xorg funcionar, ok?
<sistematico> shebang: Sem esses dois, nada de Xorg pra você.
<shebang> isso ea eh no xorg ou no rc.conf ?
<sistematico> shebang: No rc.conf!
<sistematico> shebang: Tudo quanto é daemon vai lá!
<shebang> eh eu endei lendo
<shebang> andei lendo
<shebang> credo
<shebang> rc.conf eh o cara!
<sistematico> shebang: A motivo de teste, começa sem xorg.conf, se bugar, aí você cria um, provavelmente em na seção Device ele vai inserir um "vesa" no atributo Driver, aí tu muda pra intel ou intel29, dependendo do que tu tiver instalado aí.
<shebang> ele ja cria como intel
<shebang> intel e o nome da minha placa esse safado
<sistematico> shebang: Só mais um lembrete! O intel29 foi marcado como BROKEN = Dont build! pelos devs, tu tem que comentar essa linha e cruzar os dedos caso o intel não funcione pra você.
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> shebang: Prepare-se para emoções fortes de agora em diante amiguinho! :D
<sistematico> shebang: Quisera eu ter alguem me ajudando como eu estou fazendo com você quando eu comecei.
<sistematico> shebang: Comigo foi tudo sozinho, meses, anos...
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<shebang> kkk
<shebang> cara esse lance do video eh cruel
<sistematico> Total.
<sistematico> Uso de teimoso, que é pra não usar a parada mesmo.
<shebang> mas x sempre foi cruel no nix
<sistematico> shebang: E tem um cara só né, você tem que ver isso tambem.
<sistematico> shebang: O menino tá trabalhando como um louco lá na Engª Reversa, porem ele é só um.
<sistematico> shebang: E modelos de placas são milhares.
<shebang> nossa esse eh frito d+ kkk
<sistematico> shebang: Hardcore meu amigo.
<sistematico> Konstantin Belousov
<sistematico> Esse é o nome do herói.
<shebang> os caras centralizaram o bagulho
<shebang> sistematico, so 9 neguim mandando no projeto ?
<sistematico> shebang: A FreeBSD Foundation paga ele.
<sistematico> shebang: Tem uma porrada de dev.
<sistematico> shebang: Mas os core developers acho que são só 9 mesmo.
<shebang> tava lendo aqui soh 9 que delibra kkk
<sistematico> shebang: Devem ser os commiters do kernel e tal..
<shebang> eh o core team
<shebang> por isso nao vira zona
<sistematico> shebang: http://www.freebsd.org/projects/newbies.html
<sistematico> Essa é pra você.
<sistematico> :)
<kernel> newbies
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<shebang> galera br nao resolve nada hein
<shebang> nada de doc no site
<android-br> script kiddies
<shebang> tem um handbook br rolando solto ae com outro cara
<kernel> os meninos ainda estao traduzindo
<kernel> do freebsd-br
<kernel> tem que desinrolar o en_US
<kernel> pt_BR tem poucos
<kernel> :/
<shebang> pois eh que coisa
<kernel> bsd é cruel rapaz
<kernel> vai logo se acostumando
<kernel> que é so peia
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> shebang: http://forum.fug.com.br
<shebang> sistematico, nem quero ver esse site ae nao
<shebang> sistematico, tudo eu fico decepcionado com os br em termo de informçao
<sistematico> Eu, o ebrandi, atpessoa e o gugabsd criamos esse Fórum.
<sistematico> Agente ajuda po.
<Spiga> a que bom
<Spiga> pensei que era forum de fungos
<Rudolf> deprimente
<shebang> pq o site dos caras lah nao vira nao
<Rezende> boa noite pessoas
<sistematico> Depois eu volto.
<sistematico> Inté.
<insano> provo foi dormir
<rsser> lega, agora talvez, eles façam hardware pra software e não o contrário com esse lance da valve ir pro linux
<rsser> talvez os fabricantes de placa de video olhem diferente pro linux
<Dane1> cara eu acho que essa ação vai ser um divisor de águas
<insano> rsser: concordo
<insano> Dane1: é esperar pra ver
<insano> tomaram que não seja apenas uma furada
<insano> tomara*
<Dane1> acredito que não, pq a valve não iria por expor o nome da empresa e nem a canonical
<Dane1> acredito que seja um ação mto bem elaborada
<insano> Dane1: o grande problema é as pessoas continuarem com o mesmo sistema em que estão e dizerem simplesmente: "não tem office"
<insano> ou "não tem photoshop"
<Dane1> mas é que o cara que joga, geralmente é um cara mais ligado
<Dane1> que vai conseguir se adaptar
<Dane1> que muitas vezes usa windows apenas pela questão de jogos
<Dane1> se essa barreira se quebrar
<insano> Dane1: seria interessante uma pesquisa para definir qual a porcentagem de pessoas que jogam em PCs
<Dane1> o lance do office e photoshop pode cair
<insano> Dane1: o office pode ser uma paradigma dificil de ser superado, mas é possível
<insano> já o photoshop...
<Dane1> pensa, para  valve ter todo esse prestigio, o número deve ser consideravel
<insano> aliás, adobe suite
<Dane1> mas é que vc trazendo mais pessoas para o Linux, essas coisa começam a mudar
<rsser> é, mas vocês viram como a Microsoft está bem acabada com o win8?
<Dane1> a adobe pode olhar com mais carinho
<Dane1> exato
<rsser> não vejo mais aquela força toda quando ela lançou o 98
<Dane1> tudo vem a calhar,
<insano> Dane1: concordo, mas quando usuários de pc realmente usam o computador para jogar?
<rsser> ou o XP
<Dane1> o Windows 8 é uma mudança bem grande
<rsser> o pc está morrendo de qualquer forma
<rsser> o lance é o tablet, smartphone
<insano> rsser: as pessoas leigas vão usar o windows 8 e não vão se questionar
<Dane1> é como toda mudança vai gerar uma grande insatisfação
<rsser> Dane1, não achei, cara
<rsser> achei normal
<rsser> tendência natural
<insano> rsser: o PC não vai acabar
<rsser> claro que não, insano
<Dane1> pois é, eu ouvi pessoas questionando o novo windows
<rsser> ele so vai ser usado por um punhado de pessoas
<Dane1> e não gostando
<rsser> como o vinil é hj
<rsser> só pros dinos
<Dane1> esse lance do pc acabar, eu acho que é um fluxo meio sem volta
<insano> rsser: não acho, o tablet tem limitações
<Dane1> eu concordo que vai acabar
<rsser> eu mesmo compro meu tablet esse ano
<rsser> haha, insano?
<rsser> um quadcore?
<rsser> hauehaue
<Dane1> hje vc já tem um smartphone quad core
<rsser> a limitação só se for por falta de programas
<Dane1> tendo mais memória
<Dane1> será um desktop
<insano> o paradigma é outro
<rsser> os dispositivos não são "limitados"
<rsser> o problema é a falta de software
<Dane1> o ubuntu já roda em um smartphone
<rsser> há uma gama de software pra desktops
<Dane1> mas o software vai ser o mesmo do desktop
<rsser> não, Dane1
<rsser> eles precisam de softwares adaptados
<insano> tamanho da tela é uma limitação
<rsser> haha, insano
<rsser> pra quem não tem um tv eh mesmo
<rsser> hj vc liga um tablet na tv
<insano> uma coisa é mobilidade
<Dane1> veja, eu digo o ubuntu rodando em um smartphone, com um dock para conectar o monitor
<rsser> eu vi uma parada que vc usa ele como controle remoto
<Dane1> dai cai o lance da tela
<insano> TV é TV
<rsser> mas você falou de tela pequena
<insano> vc deixa de usar a TV para usar o tablet?
<rsser> estou falando que você pode transformar sua tv em uma tv monitor pra tablet
<Dane1> exato
<rsser> cara, TV já era
<rsser> o lance é integrar
<rsser> e tornar portátil
<Dane1> e vai rodar as mesmas aplicações que vc roda no dia a dia no computador
<rsser> sim, Dane1
<Dane1> vc vai ter um computador no bolso
<insano> há uma diferença de paradigma aí, o tablet foi feito para ser móvel, PCs são plataformas fixas
<insano> então pq depois do notebook as pessoas continuam comprando PCs?
<Dane1> mas ai vc une o útil ao agradavel, pois vc terá um dispositivo móvel com a possibilidade de virar um desktop :)
<insano> Dane1: nem todo mundo quer andar com seu computador pessoal no bolso
<Dane1> se as pessoas não quisessem o tablet não seria tão popular
<Dane1> e um sonho de consumo
<insano> há questão como segurança, confiabilidade e etc envolvidas
<Dane1> assim como as pessoas não teriam um smartphone
<insano> Dane1: isso é inegável, todos querem
<rsser> insano, eu falei pra um parente comprar um notebook, ai ele viu mais vantagens num tablet.
<rsser> pcs já eram
<Dane1>  insano: sim, segurança e outros quesitos
<insano> tente ficar usando um tablet sentado por meia hora
<Dane1> mas está em evolução
<Dane1> as coisas estão amadurecendo
<rsser> eu fiquei, insano
<rsser> e não vi problema
<insano> A questão é: se existe um notebook, pq as pessoas compram PCs ainda?
<rsser> agora se vc falar em termos de produtividade
<insano> se existe tablet pq as pessoas ainda compram PCs?
<Dane1> pq ainda tem pessoas convencionais
<rsser> insano, quer estatistica?
<rsser> houve uma queda forte na venda de pcs
<Dane1> mas cada vez mais a tecnologia está mudando isto
<insano> rsser: claro que sim
<rsser> até os caras que vendem memorias estão preocupados
<rsser> cara, o lance eh portabilidade
<insano> pq? memórias continuam sendo necessárias
<rsser> tablets, ultrabooks
<Dane1> eu não vejo mais a venda de pc com futuro
<Dane1> veja a febre que está com os ultrabooks
<insano> pois eu acredito que ainda vai perdurar por muito tempo
<Dane1> que é a última tentativa de manter os "notebooks"
<Dane1> eu diria uns 3 anos
<insano> e digo mais, eles se tornarão centrais de mídias, servidores domésticos e etc
<Dane1> para acabar
<rsser> essa vai ser a ultima linha de defesa dos fabricantes, Dane1
<Dane1> acho que sim, mas eles estão se preparando para essa mudança
<rsser> eu ainda acho que tudo vai rodar na web e o cara vai ter apenas um terminal burro que vai der apenas chips que garantirao alta conectividade
<Dane1> ouvi um cara do comercial da HP
<Dane1> ele disse "2 anos e os notebooks acabam"
<rsser> s/ der/ter
<Dane1> pensem, vindo da HP é uma coisa séria mesmo
<insano> rsser: essa perspectiva me assusta
<Dane1> )
<rsser> eu não vejo problema
<insano> não confio tudo que é meu na web...
<Dane1> pq  te assusta?
<rsser> ele pensa em controle, Dane1
<rsser> privacidade
<rsser> quando se vive em sociedade, insano, vc se abdica disso automaticamente
<insano> privacidade, segurança, confiabilidade, monitoramento de toda minha vida
<Dane1> concordo com o rsser
<insano> rsser: de jeito nenhum
<Dane1> mas é que para isso existe o conceito de nuvem privada
<rsser> cara, ficar conjecturando teorias conspiratorias eh absurdo
<insano> rsser: vc tem coragem de colocar uma camera no banheiro?
<rsser> eu tenho
<rsser> não vejo problema
<insano> rsser: nada de conspiratórias
<rsser> eu acho burro eh a pessoa perder tempo com isso
<rsser> parar pra ver tal coisa
<Dane1> temos que nos preocupar sim com a segurança
<rsser> que inerente aos seres humanos
<Dane1> e privacidade
<insano> rsser: ei, calma aí, estamos conversando como pessoas civilizadas
<rsser> eu vejo assim, Dane1
<Dane1> sim, eu acho correto o teu pensamento,
<rsser> se as pessoas fossem educadas suficientemente não precisaria haver toda essa preocupacao
<insano> rsser: não precisa faltar com respeito
<Dane1> talvez para vc não tem problema
<Dane1> mas pensa em uma empresa
<Dane1> que tem dados sigilosos
<insano> rsser: se as pessoas fossem educadas não chamariam outras de burras
<rsser> o sistema não colabora para pessoas serem mais cooperativas e respeitosas umas com as outras
<Dane1> no mundo coorporativo respeito não existe
<Dane1> é todo mundo querendo o de todo mundo
<rsser> Dane1, mas se as pessoas forem educadas, elas não terão motivos pra bisbilhotar dados alheios
<insano> Dane1: isso, isso
<rsser> viu só?
<insano> informação vale ouro
<rsser> então
<SkNix> um roubo de identidade, o kra tem acesso a tudo o que vc tem online, tem que usar tokem de criptografira.
<SkNix> criptografia, rsrs
<Dane1> rsser : se vc for confiar nas pessoas, vc poderia sair as 04h da manhã por SP sem medo de ser assaltado
<insano> SkNix: exato
<rsser> o problema é de umbigo
<Murilo> olá
<rsser> por isso que tem perder rios de dinheiro investindo nessas coisas de segurança
<insano> Se não precisassemos de segurança não precisariamos de site com https por exemplo
<insano> SSL hoje é requisito
<rsser> se gastassem mais dinheiro em educacao
<rsser> bem provavel que essa realidade mudassse
<rsser> mudasse8
<rsser> mudasse*
<Dane1> acho que isso tudo vai ganhar maiores proporções, nuvens privadas, criptografia e etc
<rsser> mas o lance que o crime potencia novos negocios
<insano> Dane1: ainda assim não seria totalmente confiável
<Dane1> insano : teu pc ligado em casa não é seguro
<Murilo> queria saber se tem a versão 12 com 700 MB?
<Dane1> hje por meio de um sinal wifi, quebramos a senha de um colega no facebook, apenas com o cookie da sessão dele
<rsser> acho que não, Murilo
<insano> Dane1: verdade, mas é mais seguro do que no meu bolso... :)
<Dane1> insano : hje sim, mas na minha visão as tendência é tudo isto evoluir
<Dane1> problemas novos vão surgir
<Dane1> e solução para eles
<rsser> Murilo, espere por favor
<Dane1> para nós que estamos acostumados com uma teoria, a mudança é complicada
<Murilo> ok
<insano> Murilo: 12.04
<Dane1> ou pelo menos enxergar isto
<insano> Dane1: a mudança já ocorreu
<rsser> Murilo, http://ubuntu.laps.ufpa.br/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso ==> 756MB
<Dane1> está vindo mais informações, e talz que vão fazer a gente ser mais confiança
<insano> A questão é: o paradigma antigo vai sumir? Pq o PC será destituído do seu posto?
<rsser> Murilo, seu processador é 32 ou 64bits?
<rsser> esqueci de perguntar
<rsser> novas tech, insano
<Dane1> eu acho que não tem mais espaço para o PC
<Murilo> 32
<Dane1> não vejo utilidade
<rsser> eu acho que as pessoas querem algo que possam levar consigo
<Dane1> mas é uma opinião totalmente pessoal
<Murilo> queria uma versão com no máximo 700 MG
<rsser> cara, se o googleglass funcionar pra valer, putz
<Murilo> mMB*
<rsser> ateh o celular vai estar encrencado
<insano> Murilo: 12.04
<rsser> não dá, Murilo
<rsser> essa versao é mais gordinha mesmo
<Dane1> hje a maiorias das pessoas do nosso meio , estão online quase que 24h por dia
<rsser> cara, use um pendrive
<rsser> de 1GB
<rsser> Murilo, você pode fazer um live usb
<Dane1> a gente precisa de mobilidade
<rsser> com um pendrive de 1GB
<rsser> Dane1, há muita pesquisa com dispositiveis que podem ser lavados e vestidos
<Murilo> sabe se consigo usá-lo como livecd
<Murilo> ?
<insano> Os PCs continuarão a existir... Serão as centrais de mídia e servidores domésticos que vamos precisar para gerencias todos os dipositivos digitais da nossa casa
<rsser> Murilo, se você tiver um pendrive, eu posso te mostrar como se faz um liveusb
<Murilo> tenho sim
<rsser> eu devia ter saido pra chacoalhar o esqueleto
<insano> Eu posso ter mobilidade no meu celular/tablet e extensibilidade no meu PC.
<rsser> ok, Murilo, baixe aquela iso que te mandei
<android-br> nerds
<Murilo> baixando
<rsser> ok, quantos minutos para terminar de baixar, Murilo?
<Dane1>  insano: não consigo ver espaço para o pc =/
<Dane1> insano : pelo menos não para 80% dos usuários normais
<insano> Dane1: então os SOs voltados pra PC vão sumir?
<insano> Pq as grandes empresas continuam investindo em Desktops/Notebooks?
<Murilo> rsser: cerca de 20 minutos
<Dane1> insano : sim, ou se transformar, veja o próprio windows já introduziu um layout semelhante ao da versão para tablet
<rsser> ok, Murilo
<insano> Pq não vendem apenas tablet então?
<Dane1> insano: isso que eu considero o windows um sistema conservador
<Dane1> insano : pq a mudança ainda está ocorrendo
<Dane1> insano: hje mesmo se vende mais tablets do que pcs
<rsser> Dane1, talvez o insano não esteja a par das novidades
<rsser> só por exemplo, já viu a tv que vem com o skype integrado, insano?
<Dane1> insano : mas o pc tem mais tempo tempo de vida, ou seja demora mais tempo para as pessoas se desligarem dele
<rsser> as smartvs da vida
<insano> rsser: Cara, não precisa tentar me ofender, estamos conversando civilizadamente
<rsser> não foi minha intenção
<rsser> ninguem tem obrigação de estar a par de tudo, insano
<rsser> desculpe-me se você se ofendeu com o que eu disse
<Dane1> gurizada é uma discussão legal não vamos brigar, hauhau
<insano> rsser: a questão é que estamos debatendo um assunto, vc não precisa tentar dizer que não estou a par de novidade para tentar me convencer
<rsser> não foi minha intenção, Dane1
<Dane1> claro blza
<rsser> mas eu não estou querendo te convencer de nada, insano
<rsser> eu só expus meu ponto de vista
<insano> OK, já entendi
<insano> Dane1: é verdade, o PC ainda está muito presente na vida das pessoas, mas ele vai sofrer uma transformação
<rsser> eu acho isso engraçado nas "discussões", o fato das pessoas acharem que você quer mudar a opinião delas
<insano> Dane1: não estou dizendo que o PC vai continuar como está
<insano> ele também vai passar por mudanças
<insano> só que de conceito
<Dane1> os pcs estão , mas na média que está, até 2014 terão mais tablets do que pcs (segundo matéria da info)
<rsser> certamente, Dane1
<Dane1> insano: sim sim entendo
<insano> vai deixar de ser o centro digital da casa
<rsser> já há um número absurdo de celulares
<Dane1> insano : veja a minha visão
<rsser> pro pc, insano, eu acho que a nuvem vai tomar seu lugar
<insano> Dane1: eu como profissional de TI, ainda preciso muito do PC
<rsser> processamento compartilhado
<rsser> nego vai ter sua continha
<insano> Dane1: diga
<rsser> e vai rodar sua aplicacao via web
<Dane1> insano : se eu tiver uma dock na minha casa que eu plugue o meu celular e tenha a mesma aparência e funcionalidades do meu desktop, eu não preciso do desktop
<rsser> e ainda mais que os caras desenvolveram tech pra transmitir dados e energia eletrica sem fios
<rsser> vai ser uma loucura soh
<insano> Dane1: verdade, o próprio tablet pode se transformar em um notebook instantaneamente
<Dane1> insano: eu tbm preciso, mas se o meu celular tiver um linux rodando e virar um sistema desktop conectado a uma dock, com um pouco mais de memória no meu celular eu não vou mais  usar o desktop
<Dane1> insano : hje nos temos processadores quadcore, provavelmente a evolução será mto rápida, logo teremos celulares, com dois processadores
<Dane1> insano : 2, 3 ,4 ,8 GB de ram
<SkNix> Dane1: mas é para uso muito limitado Dane1
<SkNix> abrir facebook, msn.., skype..
<Dane1> SkNix : hje sim, mas e amanhã?
<SkNix> tem gente que precisa ae de mouse.
<insano> Dane1: é verdade, mas digamos que há uma chamada no celular...
<Dane1> SkniX : pode ser um moude sem fio
<SkNix> ate de mouse, para fazer um trabalho de qualidade.
<SkNix> eu preciso de um teclado grande e bom.
<rsser> SkNix, nada que um acelerometro não resolva
<rsser> eu acho que o problema é programas
<Dane1> Sknix : eu estou falando de um outro conceito, não de usar o tablet para o trabalho
<Dane1> algo deste tipo
<Dane1> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/digital_news/noticias/ubuntu-para-android-seu-computador-podera-ser-um-smartphone
<rsser> acostumamos tanto com o teclado e mouse que parece não ser possivel visualizar uma outra forma
<rsser> de interface
<rsser> eu acho que se os programas mudassem a forma de interação
<rsser> seria possivel sim eliminar teclados e mouses
<rsser> sem perder produtividade
<insano> Quando os notebooks começaram a aparecer, todos diziam que era a morte do PC
<Dane1> pensem comigo, eu tenho o ubuntu rodando no meu smartphone, chego no trabalho e ligo em uma dock, ele terá as mesmas aplicações do ubuntu para desktop
<SkNix> para uso geral, acesso de midias sociais, email e tal.. isso eu acho que pode, tem muita gente que só faz isso.
<insano> Dane1: e se tiver uma ligação?
<SkNix> agora se precisar de algo mais.. eu preciso de um hd grande..
<SkNix> tenho isos aqui. faço scripts aqui..
<Dane1> Insano : aparecera na tela
<SkNix> aonde vou executar e testar tudo iso?
<Dane1> e eu vou poder desconcectar da dock e atender
<SkNix> isso?
<rsser> o lance é colocar pra funcionar techs como reconhecimento de voz e gestos
<rsser> essa tech precisa de mais investimentos
<Dane1> ou atender pelo computador com uma microfone
<insano> Dane1: vc atende e enquanto isso vc não pode mexer nas funcionalidades do seu computador
<Dane1> insano : na verdade vc pode , pode atender a ligação como faria no skype por exemplo
<SkNix> para mim, é impossivel a vida sem pc..
<insano> Dane1: em um ambiente privado o skype é perfeito, a portas fechadas
<Dane1> insano : pensa que isso é a primeira versão, imagina isto sendo trabalhado durante 2 anos
<Dane1> insano : pq?
<Dane1> insano : hje quando vc atende o celular, todo mundo pode ouvir
<insano> em alguns momentos vc quer atender o telefone bem longe de todo mundo
<Dane1> insano : seria a mesma coisa
<Dane1> insano : se vc está longe, não está na frente do pc, logo pode desconectar da dock
<Dane1> insano : e quando recolocar na dock, voltará como se apenas tivesse desbloqueado a tela
<insano> Além disso, PCs são mais robutos para rodar 24/7 enquanto celulares não têm essa capacidade.
<rsser> é, isso é verdade
<Dane1> insano : hje não tem , tem limitação de memória
<Dane1> insano : mas está evoluindo, hje temos 1GB, já existem smartphones com 2GB
<rsser> mas nada que mudanças não possam fazê-los rodar 24/7
<insano> Por isso empresas produzem servidores pq servidores foram feitos para serem servidores. Desktops foram feitos para serem desktops....
<Dane1> insano : com a concorrência, vc acha que o próximo galaxy vai vir com quanto?
<Dane1> insano : liste 3 empresas que fazem desktop atualmente
<Dane1> insano : empresas conhecidas
<insano> Dane1: os recursos são muitos, mas por exemplo como celulares vão dissipar tanto calor?
<insano> Dane1: DELL, HP, IBM, Lenovo....
<insano> Os processadores ainda hoje tem o gargalo da temperatura interna e frequência que já chegou no limite físico
<Dane1> insano : dell tem tablet, hp tem tablet, ibm foco em servidores, lenovo desconheço algum produto de tablet
<Dane1> insano : veja , evolução, os processadores de tablets são infinatmente menores por exemplo
<insano> menores, mas nem por isso deixam de produzir menos calor
<Dane1> insano : existem empresas como apple, samsung, nokia, que investem milhões para esse tipo de problema
<Dane1> insano : mesmo o google com a motorola, ou a LG, todas vão trabalhar para achar uma solução para o calor por exemplo
<insano> Dane1: é verdade, a Intel vem investindo a vários anos e ainda não encontrou soluções viáveis
<Dane1> insano : vendo o que eles fizeram até agora, acho mto viável eles resolverem isto
<insano> Dane1: acho que esse futuro não está tão próximo assim...
<Dane1> insano : mas eu acredito que vá, em um curto espaço de tempo
<Dane1> insano : veja, hje eu já rodo jogos mto bons no meu celular, fifa, batman entre outros, e o calor é controlado
<rsser> teve uma cientista austrica, recentemente, descobriu como absorver o calor e converter em um laser
<Dane1> insano : e cada vez mais melhora a qualidade dos gráficos e afins
<rsser> cientistas acham que com a descoberta dela eh possivel usar pra resfriar processadores
<Dane1> é por ai
<insano> Dane1: vamos ver até onde isso vai dar
<insano> Vou me lembrar desse debate por um bom tempo...
<insano> hehehe
<insano> vamos ver onde nossas previsões vão chegar... eu acho que teremos além dessa solução que vc falou a continuidade dos PCs
<Dane1> insano : eu acho que por exemplo um servidor, nunca vai ser substituido por um celular, são coisas distintas, mas por exemplo eu acho que em 1,2 anos eu vou ter um smartphone com a mesma capacidade de processamento que o um notebook, e pelo mesmo preço, ou preços bem próximos, logo não terei pq comprar um notebook, pois o meu celular está sempre comigo
<insano> Dane1: um notebook talvez, um PC não
<Murilo> rsser: pronto
<insano> Dane1: vc conseguiria adicionar mais memória em um celular para desenvolver softwares mais robustos?
<Dane1> insano : se eu comprar um smartphone com 8GB de ram, eu não vou precisar de mais
<insano> Dane1: hardware e software evoluem juntos
<insano> quanto mais hardware mais recursos os softwares tentarão usar
<insano> quanto de memória um celular precisava antigamente? quanto precisa agora?
<Dane1> insano : exato ,
<Dane1> insano : quanto o teu desktop tem de ram hje?
<insano> 4GB
<insano> mas se eu quiser posso adicionar muito mais
<Dane1> certo
<Dane1> mas 4GB ta legal para vc hje?
<insano> não
<insano> preciso de mais...
<Dane1> certo
<Dane1> 6GB?
<insano> hoje, 12 GB era ideal pra mim
<Murilo> @rsser pronto o download terminou
<rsser> blz
<Dane1> insano : vc é caso a parte, entende
<rsser> Murilo, pegue o pendrive e espeta ele na usb da maquina
<Dane1> insano : eu tenho 6GB e estou mto bem servido, isso que uso mta virtualização dentro do meu desktop
<insano> Dane1: claro, a maioria dos usuário não precisa disso tudo
<Dane1> insano : vc acha que as empresas pensam em vc ou na maioria?
<rsser> Murilo, baixe e rode este programa ==> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.6.exe
<insano> Dane1: sim, sim, veja bem, o que estou dizendo não é o contrário de vc
<insano> Dane1: concordo que o celular vai ter tudo isso que vc falou (já tem)
<insano> mas não acho que o PC vai sumir
<insano> só meu ponto de vista
<Dane1> insano : deixa eu só me expressar melhor,
<Dane1> insano : o pc vai continuar existindo, mas não vai ter uma fatia relevante no mercado
<Dane1> insano : acredito que 1 a cada 10 usuários terão um pc em casa por exemplo
<insano> Dane1: pronto, concordamos nisso então
<Dane1> insano : assim como os notebook, netbook, ultrabook, lerobooks e etcbkoos
<Dane1> ahuhauha
<insano> ...book
<Dane1> concordamos então que apenas a maioria dos desktops, e *books, serão substituidos por portateis que irão servir como desktop ?
<insano> Dane1: na verdade, estou querendo ser um vidente, mas é impossível saber onde isso acabar..
<insano> Dane1: sim
<Dane1> insano : acho que foi a Marta do ubutusc que postou um video do ubuntu para android
<Dane1> insano : aquilo diz mto o que acredito
<insano> já vi alguns, fiquei empolgado quando vi
<Dane1> insano : essa conversa eu tive com um amigo meu, cara, demoramos 3h para chegar uma ideia
<Dane1> hehehee
<Dane1> eu vi um cara da canonical demonstrando no fisl isto
<Dane1> mto legal
<insano> Dane1: inclusive já tem alguns videos no nexus 7
<insano> ubuntu nativo no nexus 7
<Dane1> no atrix tbm
<Murilo> rsser: preciso marcar show all drivers?
<Murilo> não né
<insano> Dane1: mudando de assunto
<insano> já ouviu falar na distro elementary os?
<Dane1> não, qual objetivo dela?
<insano> é muito leve, baseada no ubuntu e o objetivo maior é impedir que o usuário tenha que ter conhecimentos avançados de linux para usá-la
<insano> rodando aqui na máquina virtual e vendo a quantidade de recursos que roda...
<Dane1> bah que legal
<Dane1> que que está achando?
<insano> desempenho perfeito
<insano> muito rápida
<insano> além disso, ela não usa gnome, nem unity, nem kde, nem cinamon...
<insano> eles fizerem um DE do zero
<Dane1> huahuahuaha
<Dane1> essas interfaces estão dando o que falar né
<insano> utilizando as bibliotecas do gnome
<Willian-> insano: aqui fica dando vários erros no pantheon-greeter
<insano> Willian-: que erros?
<insano> Willian-: tá usando?
<Willian-> tava usando quase agora, mas em vm
<insano> Willian-: e quais erros são esses?
<Dane1> insano : mas legal né, isso que me deixa ainda mais apaixonado por software livre, se vc não gosta de algo, tem tantas opções
<Willian-> não vi a mensagem, usei bem pouco só para testar
<insano> Dane1: isso, eu particularmente, apesar de usar unity, acho que consome muitos recursos da máquina
<insano> Willian-: ah, tá certo
<insano> Willian-: gostou?
<Dane1> insano : eu uso o gnome3 e realmente consome
<insano> Dane1: vi a notícia de que o Linus voltou a usar o G3
<insano> não sei se é verdade
<Dane1> insano : eu vou te dizer que eu o gnome 3, o projeto como um todo, está com problemas na tua alta cúpula
<Dane1> não sei se vcs viram que o Debian abandonou o gnome3 de interface default
<rsser> murilo?
<rsser> kd tu?
<insano> Dane1: voltou denovo
<Dane1> insano : sim :)
<insano> Dane1: o Debian retomou o gnome 3
<Dane1> insano : vc viu o pq que o Debian tinha deixando de usar?
<insano> vi
<sistematico> A grande verdade é que o Debian nunca adotou nem abandonou.
<Dane1> sistematico : discordo, o gnome sempre foi o queridinho do debian
<sistematico> O Gnome 3 era disponível nos repos do Testing, só que o default sempre foi o Gnome2 e ameaçaram de usar o XFCE.
<sistematico> Isso no Stable.
<Dane1> sistematico : por causa do sistema de versões do debian
<Dane1> sistematico : na testing ele já era a default a bastante tempo
<Dane1> mas o grande x da questão que me causa dúvidas, vejam a minha opnião
<Dane1> redhat, debian, ubuntu, todas usavam gnome por default
<Dane1> ubuntu vazou,
<Dane1> debian ameaçou deixar
<Dane1> redhat(fedora, centos) nunca questionou
<Dane1> nem mesmo as polemicas que deram na versão 3
<insano> Acho que a mudança foi muito radical
<insano> Tanto que o ubuntu deixou o gnome3 como versão secundária
<Dane1> eu ouvi um cara da canonical falando, que na verdade o grande problema do gnome, e uma das coisas que impulsionaram a criação do unity, foi a grande influência da Redhat no projeto do gnome
<Dane1> Insano : sim, deixou como secundária, pq seria um tiro no pé retirar do repositório, o gnome tem mta força
<insano> A Redhat paga pelo desenvolvimento
<Dane1> exato
<Dane1> e o debian ameaçou deixar, dando como desculpa o tamanho e na declaração o responsável disse "e por outros motivos que não vamos comentar agora"
<Dane1> deve ter dado mta confusão com a redhat nessa versão 3
<Dane1> algo do tipo "a única opinião e decisão que é feita parte da RedHat"
<Dane1> tanto que o fedora, fez um grande cartaz para o Gnome3
<Dane1> insano : até é radicial, mas o unity tbm é radical em comparação com o gnome2
<Derp> boua noite galera !
<Willian-> Derp: boa noite
<Derp> Wilian , boa noite <:-) me conte as novidade da sua distribuição
<insano> Dane1: verdade
<insano> Dane1: o unity ainda não me convenceu
<insano> por isso vou migrar pro elementary
<insano> só esperando a versão stable
<Dane1> pois é , mas foi uma forma da canonical introduzir as suas ideias
<insano> na verdade, quero usar o Arch com xmonad como opção secundária
<insano> estou preparando o ambiente pra fazer isso
<sistematico> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=tasksel/tasksel.git;a=commit;h=2a962cc65cdba010177f27e8824ba10d9a799a08
<Dane1> insano : é nós que somos LinuxBoys não vamos sair desse mundo, mesmo que migramos para outras distros, estaremos no meio, e para a canonical será mais fácil nós trazer de volta, mas para o usuário inicial o unity é fantástico pela facilidade
<sistematico> Parece que o Debian ainda mentem a decisão de ficar com o XFCE, não sei ao certo.
<insano> sistematico: é, na notícia que vi, não me pareceu concreta essa decisão
<sistematico> Dane1: IMHO, acho o Gnome2 bem mais fácil que o Unity.
<sistematico> Não sei.
<sistematico> insano: Esse parece ser o último commit do assunto, não sei.
<Dane1> sistematico: pois é , esta bem confuso isto, saiu uma notícia que o gnome3 tinha voltado a ser default, não sei bem ao certo como está isto
<Dane1> sistematico: eu tbm achava, mas me adaptei mto a gnome3 por exemplo, e esses dias tentei voltar para o gnome2 é não consegui me readaptar
<sistematico> Dane1: Acho que não, porque ele não cabe no CD, acho que isso é conversa fiada, mas foi a desculpa que eles deram pra não gerar confusão.
<Dane1>  sistematico:  concordo com vc, conversa fiada
<sistematico> Eu uso raramente o Gnome.
<Dane1>  sistematico: evitar a confusão e a briga com o pessoal viciado em gnome
<Dane1>  sistematico: seria bem difícil explicar todo o lance atrás da redhat+gnome, e geraria uma briga desnecessária
<sistematico> Mas acho ele bom, antigamente não gostava muito do Gnome3, mas acabei me adaptando e vendo que ele não é tão problemático assim.
<Dane1> sistematico: questão de se acostumar, assim como o unity, tudo que é novo gera esse sentimento de que o antigo era melhor
<sistematico> Embora ele fique pesado aqui.
<Dane1> sistematico: ele ainda tem problemas né , é um projeto um tanto novo, ainda vai evoluir bastante
<sistematico> Os únicos DEs que eu acho que não usaria nunca, é o KDE e o Unity, o resto é lucro =)
<sistematico> uhuhu
<Dane1> sistematico: meu colegas de trabalho estão viciados no KDE =/ hauhauha
<insano> cara, eu fiquei impressionado quando vi a notícia de que o xmonad é o mais usado pelos developers do google
<Willian-> única coisa boa do Unity é o melhor aproveitamento da tela..
<sistematico> insano: Tem louco pra tudo..
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<insano> kkkkkk
<insano> sistematico: acho que para telas grandes o xmonad é perfeito
<sistematico> Num curto nenhum tiling, acho estranho.
<sistematico> Se num pode mover as janelas :\
<sistematico> Tô fora.
<sistematico> Prefiro usar o console logo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<insano> o tmux é de certa forma um tiling
<Dane1> galera, sono pegou aqui, valeu a parceria ai pessoal, abração
<insano> Dane1: valeu, ótimas ideias, valeu pelas dicas
<sistematico> O único motivo que me faz usar o tmux é detach.
<sistematico> Dane1: Valeu.
<sistematico> insano: É um conceito MUITO show.
<insano> e produtivo
<Dane1> cara valeu vcs, esse canal é fantástico :)
<Dane1> abraços
<Derp> sistematico , aonde fica o filalisador de tarefas do ubuntu ?
<rsser> duvidas galera
<rsser> kd ?
<rsser> liberie?
<rsser> resolveu aquele problema?
<shebang> bom dia turma
<rsser> bom dia
<shebang> bom dia rsser
<rsser> bom dia, shebang
<Derp> ^^
<Derp> derp entro na sala
<al4nc4ds> interessante o trampo do cara http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-446781781-ubuntu-1204-super-cd-super-lancamento-frete-gratis-_JM
<rbelem> tiagoscd: ping
<FernandoBasso> Alguém sabe o que pode causar -somente- o dash a ficar lento. TODOS os demais efeitos funcionam perfeitamente.
<FernandoBasso> Onde eu reporto um bug?
<FernandoBasso> Onde eu reporto um bug?
<FernandoBasso> Onde eu reporto um bug?
<FernandoBasso> Onde eu reporto um bug?
<Galvao_> FernadoBasso,   https://launchpad.net/
<Galvao_> FernandoBasso, https://launchpad.net/
<FernandoBasso> Desculpem-me. Está dando um lag na conexão, e eu enviei várias vêzes a mensagem sem quere.
<Galvao_> ou https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<FernandoBasso> Eu não consigo encontrar a opção para reportar um.
<Galvao_> vejai https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<Galvao_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Galvao_> use esse ultimo ai,  FernandoBasso
<Meerkat> ola boa tarde
<Meerkat> podem me auxiliar? tenho um xperia s, armazenamento interno de 32gb
<Meerkat> porém meu ubuntu só reconhece o armazenamento de 1.9gb
<tiagoscd> rbelem: pong
<tiagoscd> :)
<Meerkat> e ai tiagoscd
<rbelem> tiagoscd: eu ia perguntar sobre a tua placa de video :-)
<Meerkat> placa de video? estou falando sobre um celular >.<
<tiagoscd> fala Meerkat :)
<tiagoscd> rbelem: pois é, maldita seja a AMD
<tiagoscd> :P
<rbelem> ehehe
<tiagoscd> sabe o que é pior?
<tiagoscd> é ter acesso ao beta e não conseguir jogar :P
<rbelem> eheheh
<tiagoscd> mas já estou providenciando outra máquina aqui, vou jogar ou não me chamo tiago :P
<FernandoBasso> Galvao_: Pois é, nesse último aí, não acho a opção "report bug".
<majin> aloha
<Galvao_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu   FernandoBasso,  do lado tem um link "report  a bug"
<SkNixOLD> shebang: bot python.
<SkNixOLD> SkNix.
<SkNixOLD> teste
<tiagoscd> desejem-me sorte
<tiagoscd> revertendo o kernel neste instante ^^
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal ..
<AMrDan> to tentando atualizar meu ubuntu 10.10 pra 11.4 mas não consigo .. fala que nao consegue baixar alguns arquivos
<AMrDan> aleguem sabe oque pode ser?
<kernel> opa
<kernel> x)
<tiagoscd> não é você no caso :P
<Barna> AMrDan, posso dar uma opnião pessoal?
<AMrDan> Barna, claro
<Barna> AMrDan, o 10.10 é MUITO melhor q o 11.04 e 11.10! se for realmente atualizar coloca o 12.04
<AMrDan> Barna, se eu atualizar de um em um eu consigo chegar no 12.4?
<Barna> o 11.04 e 11.10 foram versões mega experimentais p/ implementar o unity, são super bugadas!
<Barna> AMrDan, conseguir vc consegue, mas as chances de erro são bem grandes!
<Dane1> AMrDan : se não me engano o suporte a versão 11.04 foi encerrado
<Dane1> AMrDan : vc só poderá atualizar para a 12.04
<AMrDan> Barna, no meu gerenciador aparece pra atualizar pra 11.4 ainda
<AMrDan> Barna, eh que eu nao queria formatar
<Barna> Dane1, sim. o 10.10, 11.04 e 11.10 só tem atualização por 6 meses!
<Dane1> :)
<Barna> Dane1, mas num da pra pular direto pro 12.04
<Barna> 10.04 teve 3 anos d atualização e o 12.04 vai ter 5 anos de atualização!
<AMrDan> Barna, entao temos que atualizar um por um mesmo
<Barna> AMrDan, o /home ta na mesma partição do /?
<AMrDan> nao
<AMrDan> Barna, nao
<Barna> otimo, então se vc formatar a partição / num vai perder o /home!
<AMrDan> Barna, sim.. mas, pra atualizar eu tenho que formatar soh a /?
<AMrDan> Barna, oque eu posso fazer?
<Barna> AMrDan, sim, vc pode formatar só o / e manter o /home intacto!
<Barna> com o meu /home desdo 9.04 aki!
<AMrDan> Barna, isso seria mt bom .. mas como eu atualizo desse jeito?
<Barna> AMrDan, faz um live-cd ou live-usb, e na instalação manda formatar a partição q ta o / e usar a partição q ta o /home como /home!
<Dane1> mas vc pode fazer um update para a versão 11.10 e depois para a 12.04 não?
<AMrDan> Barna, entao eh isso ... soh baixar o 12.4, fazer um livecd e mandar usar as partições que eu jah tenho? mas o Icedtea vai ser atualizado tbm?
<Barna> Dane1, ele teria q fazer uma atualização pro 11.04, depois por 11.10 depois pro 12.04!
<Barna> AMrDan, na verdade vc vai re-instalar o sistema todo, vai ficar com um ubuntu 12.04 limpo, ai só ir instalando os pacotes de novo!
<Barna> da trabalho, eu sei, mas fica melhor!
<AMrDan> Barna, blz.. vou fazer isso entao
<AMrDan> Barna, pelo menos vai dar menos err
<Barna> AMrDan, vc sabe fazer isso de boa? pq tem q tomar um mega cuidado pra num formatar o /home sem querer!
<Dane1> Berna : eu acho que tem como pular da versão 10.10 -> 11.10 direto
<AMrDan> Barna, acho que sim.. eh soh escolher as mesmas partições certo?
<Barna> Dane1, seria otimo, eu nunca vi isso, se vc souber como fazer isso compartilha com os irmão aki!
<AMrDan> Barna, tem algum ponto em que devo tomar mais cuidado
<AMrDan> ?
<AMrDan> Dane1, opah .. compartilha .. rsrsrs
<Barna> AMrDan, sim! vc tem q saber o sdaX de cada partição direitinho, pra num fazer bobagem!
<Dane1> AMrDan: estou tentando achar na internet, vc chegou a procurar algo?
<AMrDan> Barna, blz.. vlw pela dica ..
<Barna> AMrDan, eu to com o dia livre hoje, se vc quiser posso te orientar durante a instalação!
<AMrDan> Dane1, nao ... nem pensei nisso pra ser sincero
<AMrDan> Barna, ok .. vou baixar o 12.4 entao
<Barna> massa!
<AMrDan> Barna, se eu quisesse atualizar o icedtea 6 pro 7.. vc acha que dah com esse 10.10?
<Barna> AMrDan, cha pesquisar
<AMrDan> Barna, rsrs.. ok .. tenta entrar no site do ubuntu (http://www.ubuntu-br.org) nao ta abrindo aki
<AMrDan> Barna, deve ser por isso que tah dando erro de conexão qnd tento atualizar
<Barna> erro aki tb
<AMrDan> Barna, puts .. enteo deve ser isso mesmo
<Barna> vc pode trocar pro servidor fora do brasil, é mais lento, mas talvez funfe!
<AMrDan> Barna, queria baixar do site do ubuntu .. mas pelo visto vou ter que apelar pro torrent
<AMrDan> rsrsrs
<Barna> AMrDan, ele num tem nos repositorios?
<AMrDan> Barna, mas nao estamos conseguindo acessar o site
<Barna> vai pro server externo!
<tiagoscd> status: kernel regredido com sucesso :)
<tiagoscd> baixando driver de vídeo agora pra testar
<AMrDan> Barna, nao sei fazer isso (
<AMrDan> Barna, pesquisando
<Barna> AMrDan, coloca isso no terminal!
<Barna> num sei se no 10.10 é igual!
<Barna> software-properties-gtk
<Barna> ai em Baixar de: coloca servidor principal
<AMrDan> Barna, ok
<Barna> AMrDan, qual programa vc usa pra instalar os programas? synaptic, central de programas, apt-get...???
<AMrDan> Barna, central de programas e apt-get
<Barna> AMrDan, pela central de programas da pra mudar tb, pera q vou ver como q faz!
<AMrDan> Barna, ok
<Barna> AMrDan, central de programas>editar>canais de software
<Barna> >Baixar de: coloca servidor principal
<Barna> ai tenta atualizar depois!
<AMrDan> Barna, abriu o mesmo prog que o cod. software-properties0gtk..
<AMrDan> coloquei servidor principal
<Barna> sim! hehehehehe
<Barna> v se atualiza!
<AMrDan> Barna, to tentando
<Barna> :)
<AMrDan> Barna, acho que tah idno .. jah pasou da parte q dava erro
<Barna> massa
<AMrDan> Barna, puts... deu o mesmo erro
<AMrDan> Barna, ele nao encontra 2 arquivos no server: Sources.gz e Packages.gz... acho que vou ter que baixar o 12.4 mesmo
<AMrDan> qnd o site voltar
<AMrDan> Barna, tah no ar.. voltou
<AMrDan> Barna, aki jah tem a 12.10
<AMrDan> Barna, vc sabe qual tah melhor?
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> desculpe me intrometer
<tiagoscd> mas qual é o problema que tá rolando aí?
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, preciso atualizar meu ubuntu de 10.10 pra 12.4 ... nao conseguia fazer isso pelo gerenciador de atualizações ..
<Barna> tiagoscd, tamo ai pra se ajudar, tem q desculpar não!
<tiagoscd> Barna: :)
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, ai a Barna me sugeriu baixar o 12.4 e reinstalar .. mantendo a pertição /
<AMrDan> *partição
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: hum, não sei se ele permite atualizar direto do 10.10 para o 12.04
<tiagoscd> nunca tentei pelo menos
<Barna> tiagoscd, o AMrDan ta querendo atualizar o icedtea do 10.10 ou trocar o 10.10 pelo 12.04
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, a Barna jah tava me ajudando nisso
<tiagoscd> eu recomendo migrar para o 12.04
<Barna> AMrDan, correção manter o /home
<AMrDan> Barna, opa .. isso mesmo .. vou anotar ateh
<AMrDan> rsrsrs
<Barna> AMrDan, concordo com o tiagoscd, o 12.04 é melhor. ele é um LTS!
<AMrDan> Barna, tem mt diferença ... LTS??
<Barna> tiagoscd, pelo q sei, tem q ir verão por versão! 10.10>11.04>11.10>12.04 mas as chances de erros são bem grandes!
<tiagoscd> Barna: sim
<tiagoscd> somente de LTS pra LTS que dá pra fazer direto
<Barna> AMrDan, LTS tem 5 anos de suporte e atualização, não LTS tem 6 meses!
<tiagoscd> Barna: tem 18 meses
<tiagoscd> não 6 :P
<Barna> tiagoscd, essa eu num sabia, mais uma pra mim!
<tiagoscd> LTS só tem suporte prolongado
<Barna> tiagoscd, 18??? hummmm, na minha lembrança era 6"
<tiagoscd> mas instalar tanto a 12.04 quanto a 12.10 é uma boa AMrDan
<AMrDan> Barna, Ahnnnn .. mt melhor mesm
<tiagoscd> Barna: sim, um ano e meio
<tiagoscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png
<Barna> bom eu vou sempre de lts pra lts, o unico não lts q usei foi o 9.04! quando saio o suporte pra pen-tablet!
<Barna> q o 8.04 num tinha! tinha q configurar no xorg!
<AMrDan> Barna, tiagoscd, baixando ubuntu aki .. logo logo eu volto, formato e viro gente de novo .. hauhahuauh
<Barna> heheheheheehe
<AMrDan> vcs viram que eles estão pedindo contribiução na hora de baixar?
<tiagoscd> Barna: eu vou migrando de versão em versão
<Barna> AMrDan, cuidado, anota direitinho o sdaX q ta o / e o /home pra num format partição errada!
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: sim, mas é só clicar em "No, thanks" no final
<tiagoscd> se não quiser colaborar
<tiagoscd> ou baixar pelo www.ubuntu-br.org
<tiagoscd> :P
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, o ruim eh q numa dessas vc pega um 11.4 ou 11.10 .. q foi por isso q eu demorei pra atualizar
<tiagoscd> ou não, o site tá fora :P
<Barna> tiagoscd, eu testo todas, tenho 3 partição pra OS testing aki! mas sempre a LTS é a versão de produção!
<AMrDan> Barna, anotei jah .. tah tudo certinho aki.. formato a /
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: mas não acho que o 11.10 tenha sido ruim
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, sim .. mas daqui a pouco começa a cobrar .. rsrsrs
<Barna> tiagoscd, tinha menos bug q o 11.04, mas perto do 10.04 e 12.04 ......
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, atualizaram na faculdade e pra mim tava meio ruim .. nao sei se foi impressão minha, mas nao gostei
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: não, o compromisso do Ubuntu sempre foi ser gratuito, não será cobrado
<tiagoscd> Barna: mas acho natural a próxima versão ser melhor que a anterior :P
<Barna> AMrDan, na hora de instalar/formatar num vai aparecer / , /home etc... só sda1, sda2 etc
<AMrDan> eu gostava do kurumin .. rsrsrs
<AMrDan> Barna, ok... anotei o meu eh sda6
<Barna> tiagoscd, sim, claro, mais desenvolvido, mas no caso do 10.10>11.04 ficou muito pior.... claro, tavam implementando o unity etc....
<AMrDan> eh esse q tenho q formatar
<tiagoscd> Barna: não acho que tenha ficado pior, só tivemos a mudança da interface gráfica
<Barna> AMrDan, sda6 é o / qual o sda do /home?
<tiagoscd> todo mundo estava acostumado faz anos com o Gnome 2
<tiagoscd> e na 11.04 entrou o Unity
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, tinham alguns bugs e lentidão
<tiagoscd> que foi um choque pra todo mundo
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, eu usava na facul
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, as vezes o teu note eh mt bom e vc nao notou .. rsrsrs
<Barna> tiagoscd, choque??? foi um elecultramento!!!
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: sim, mas não acho que não dava pra usar
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, dava sim .. tava ateh que bom.. mas eu ainda preferia o anterior..
<AMrDan> claro que agora deve estar mt melhor
<Barna> tiagoscd, eu trabalho com fotografia, tava com o 11.04 por conta do driver optimus (intel+nvidia). ele travou na frente do cliente, num ligava por nada! perdi o cliente e mais 2mil reais! passei 2 meses no aperto por causa disso, o 10.04 nunca deu pau!
<tiagoscd> pera lá
<tiagoscd> eu vou mandar um link pra vocês lerem
<tiagoscd> se puderem ler
<tiagoscd> é um post que escrevi sobre o Unity
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/unity-o-divisor-de-aguas-do-ubuntu.html
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, tem ateh uma foto do teu PC .. ahuhauhauahuauhauhhua
<Barna> tiagoscd, vc q assumiu a posição do andre?
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, lendo
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: uehauehauea
<tiagoscd> Barna: sim
<Barna> tiagoscd, q massa! fico feliz! andre era um grande amigo!
<tiagoscd> Barna: sim, ele foi um grande exemplo
<tiagoscd> :)
<Barna> para todos nós!
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, lido.. na verdade, eu gostei da ideia da interface .. nao foi medo de mudança, foi mais pq eu usava na facul, vivia dando erro pau, por isso nao atualizava
<tiagoscd> pronto, Ubuntu-BR tá no ar novamente
<Barna> sim, concordo com muitos pontos do seu post, pra mim tive 2 grandes dificuldades, primeiro pela minha dislexia, eu não sei o nome de programa nenhum, sei onde eles ficam!
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: entendi
<tiagoscd> Barna: sim
<tiagoscd> foi uma mudança radical
<Barna> 2 por ser um pouco mais pesado, e eu q trabalho com foto/video, preciso de muita potencia!!!
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, foi .. mas foi interessante, apesar de ter copiado o pesquisar do win7
<AMrDan> rsrsrsrs
<Barna> quanto mais simples e rapido sistema melhor!
<tiagoscd> pra ser sincero eu nem sou muito fã dessas discussões, por que cada um vê vantagens e desvantagens diferentes na interface
<Barna> depois q descubri como re-colocar o menu do gnome 2 no unity tudo ficou mais facil, agora to usando o 12.04 de boa!
<tiagoscd> eu sou muito produtivo no Unity
<tiagoscd> não tenho o que reclamar dele
<Barna> mas no geral aprovo a mudança, os win-user tão migrando muito mais facil!
<tiagoscd> entendi
<AMrDan> verdade..
<AMrDan> mas oque vcs acham do OpenSuse?
<tiagoscd> AMrDan: quando eu testei ele há 6 anos ele era legal :P
<Barna> aproveitando, tiagoscd, vc sabe como fazer um live-cd/dvd ou live-pen customizado?
<tiagoscd> nunca mais testei
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> Barna: se não me engano tem um tal de remastersys que permite isso
<tiagoscd> nunca cheguei a implementar, mas já ouvi falar
<Barna> kra isso vai ajudar muito nas instal-fest aki em BH!
<tiagoscd> povo, me desejem sorte
<tiagoscd> estou fazendo a maior gambiarra de todas aqui
<tiagoscd> pra rodar o driver da AMD :P
<tiagoscd> vou reiniciar
<tiagoscd> se eu não voltar
<tiagoscd> é por que ferrou tudo
<tiagoscd> ^^
<Barna> heheheeeh
<AMrDan> tiagoscd, kkkkkkkkkk .... Boa Sorte dude!
<Barna> sorte ai!
<tiagoscd> valeu
<AMrDan> Barna, eu faço esses pendrives pelo windows xp
<AMrDan> nao consegui nenhum prog que fizesse direito com o ubuntu
<AMrDan> mas se vc quiser fazer um disco de inicialização da tua versão do ubuntu dah
<Barna> AMrDan, como assim?
<Barna> eu quero fazer uma iso modificada! pq todo comp q migro pro ubuntu tenho q ficar colocando os reps, instalando os programas, kra enche o saco!
<AMrDan> Barna, baixo o UnetBootin no xp e faço live pendrive pra qualquer distro
<Barna> imagina migrar 20 comps num dia! o trabalhão q dá!
<Barna> sim sim, tem ele pra ubuntu tb!
<AMrDan> Barna, mas ele nao funciona bem no ubuntu
<AMrDan> Barna, jah tentei varias vezes
<Barna> aki funfa bem, e tem p criador de disco de inicialização q ja vem no ubuntu tb!
<AMrDan> Barna, sim .. mas vc soh consegue fazer live pro ubuntu
<AMrDan> Barna, nao dah pra fazer pra openSuse e tal
<Barna> kra eu tenho coleção de iso aki, tenho todos os ubuntus 32 e 64 bits desdo 9.04, mais uns ubuntus studio, xubuntu e lubuntu aki!
<Barna> o meu problema é: instalar o ubuntu limpo e configurar ele todinho pros new-users!
<AMrDan> Barna, puts .. entendo
<Barna> no 10.04 eu tinha feito uma iso modificada com todos os reps, os pacotes q instalo etc....
<Barna> ai era só meter o cd no drive e instalar! pronto!
<Barna> agora imagina vc, eu migrando 20 comps, tendo q baixar atualização, instalar todos os programas nunca internet 3g!
<AMrDan> Barna, puta merdah ..kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AMrDan> Barna, tem que ter mt paciencia
<Barna> entendeu pq fazer uma iso modificada!
<AMrDan> Barna, tem que ser formado em Yoga pra aguentar isso
<AMrDan> ahuhuahahu
<Barna> kra paciencia de ficar 3 dias esperando baixar os pacotes? num da!
<Barna> eu faço mil gambiarras, tipo salvar o cache do var etc... mas kra, da um mega trabalho, perco muito tempo!
<AMrDan> Barna, kkkkkkkkkkkk .. caramba ..
<Barna> e tem epoca q é 10 a 20 comp por semana q migro!
<AMrDan> afs...
<AMrDan> serah que dah pra vc usar norton gost?
<Barna> tenho até uns scripts pra agilizar, mas putz enche o saco!
<AMrDan> fazer uma iso bacana e migrar todos pela rede?
<Barna> num tenho win!
<Barna> e num quero usar programa pirata!
<AMrDan> mas tem outros progs parecidos com norton gost
<Barna> prefiro fazer ums custom-iso
<AMrDan> Barna, eh isso mesmo e ai vc soh grava a iso no hd
<AMrDan> pelo gost da pra fazer isso
<sistematico> Barna: http://www.cyvoc.net/novoweb/screenshots.html
<AMrDan> deve ter outro prog pra fazer isso tbm
<Barna> chuva de raio aki! saindo! sistematico valeu, ja ja eu volto!
<AMrDan> sistematico, oque isso faz? rsrrsrs nao capitei :/
<sistematico> O que ele pediu.
<sistematico> Se bem que se fosse eu, faria com o debootstrap.
<sistematico> Excelente ferramenta.
<AMrDan> sistematico, instala uma iso pelos pcs da rede?
<sistematico> AMrDan: Não.
<sistematico> AMrDan: Cria um ambiente completo dentro do seu sistema, como você irá instalar, fica a seu critério.
<sistematico> Pode ser CD, DVD, Pen-Drive, Rede, etc, etc, etc...
<AMrDan> sistematico, ahh .. eh uma iso personalizada pra isntalar em todos os pcs igualmetne
<AMrDan> sistematico, legal... sera que com o norton gost dah pra fazer em rede?
<sistematico> AMrDan: Cara, o último Windows que eu usei efetivamente foi o 98, então não entendo muito desse SO.
<AMrDan> sistematico, blz...
<sistematico> Norton é uma empresa conceituada, deve haver uma maneira.
<AMrDan> sistematico, entao, pelo que eu lembro, dah pra vc gavar um iso nos hds da rede
<AMrDan> sistematico, eh mt interessante pra facilitar esse trabalho .. pq vc coloca o cd em um pc e instala ele grava em todos da rede
<AMrDan> sistematico, tenho q ir cara
<AMrDan> flws
<Barna> tiagoscd, funfou?
<tiagoscd> Barna: que nada :P
<Barna> :(
<tiagoscd> Barna: mas logo vai
<tiagoscd> :)
<Barna> hehehehehehe
<Barna> eu ja apanhei muito de driver de video.....
<tiagoscd> Barna: eu acredito ^^
<tiagoscd> Barna: e o cara lá
<tiagoscd> conseguiu resolver o problema dela?
<Barna> eu tive q sair pq começou uma tempestade de raio aki, quando voltei ele num tava mais! deve tar instalando o 12.04
<Barna> só espero q le consiga fazer de boa! pra num perder o /home dele!
<novato_rj> Boa noite galera
<Ursinha> boa noite
<novato_rj> Gente to com uns probleminha no meu ubuntu
<novato_rj> tem alguem que possa me ajudar?
<novato_rj> to rodando a net desde cedo e n encontro solução
<Dane1> manda ai cara :)
<novato_rj> instalei a cairo-dock 3.1
<novato_rj> agora meu unity ta todo desconfigurado
<novato_rj> sem contar que algmas teclas de atalho minhas sumiram
<novato_rj> tipo ctrl + tab
<novato_rj> meu lançador lateral tbm sumiu
<novato_rj> alguem sabe oque possa ser?
<jorgerosa> ae pessoas do outro lado do mundo :)
<jorgerosa> alguem para compilar um programa e depois passar para o Ubuntu? (só sei compilar para o windows, só tem 1 ficheiro C++ e 2 libs: Irrlicht + Audiere)
<jorgerosa> *crossplatform, claro.
<Rudolf> jorgerosa: qtos megas?
<Chucrute301> Eai galera, beleza?
<Chucrute301> Alguem que tem placa de video nvidia poderia me dizer se esta tendo lentidao - travamentos com o driver 304 + unity ?
<shebang> boa noite
<shebang> cheguei
<shebang> nossa perdi tudo hoje
<shebang> tava ausente
<shebang> pessoal do bot boa noite!!!
<Chucrute301> :D
<shebang> Ursinha, tiagoscd Barna kernel Spiga  aehueah
<shebang> Chucrute301, boa
<shebang> ChanServ,
<shebang> ateh o chanserv ta na area hoje
<shebang> kkk
<Spiga> ?
<shebang> boa noite Spiga so dando o salve mesmo
<shebang> o\
<Spiga> a ta...
<Spiga> bpa noite
<majin> tiagoscd, ta ai amigo?
<majin> eae shebang
<majin> Spiga,
<majin> :)
<shebang> majin, opa e ae o 007 haha nem vi ateh hoje mano
<majin> eu vi
<majin> >D
<majin> bão de mais
<shebang> bom ?
<shebang> bom
<majin> BÃO
<shebang> cara eu to com um monitor reserva aqui
<shebang> nem ta dando graça de ver os lance
<shebang> eu tinha um 27
<shebang> eu brickei ele
<majin> :P
<shebang> fui mexer onde nao devia
<tiagoscd> majin: estou sim
<majin> rapaz to meio perdido la :X
<jorgerosa> oi Rudolf, desculpa tive q sair so voltei agora.
<jorgerosa> Rudolf: ~30 Mb
<Dane1> buenas pessoal
<shebang> 2012-11-07 	chromium -- multiple vulnerabilities
<shebang> 2012-11-02 	apache22 -- several vulnerabilities
<shebang> webmin -- potential XSS attack via real name field
<shebang> aeuheauhea
<shebang> eh nao eh brincadeira nao
<Rudolf> shebang: oq?
<shebang> os buracos que tem os pacotes
<shebang> to lendo aqui o vuxml.org
<Rudolf> shebang: não entendi
<shebang> to lendo as vunerabilidades dos ports
<tiagoscd> shebang: pois é, no real name field é tenso
<Rudolf> shebang: e?
<tiagoscd> :P
<shebang> e se o cara nao se liga na missao mesmo ele dança kkk
<shebang> Rudolf, nao da pra sair instalando tudo que ve nao
<shebang> kkk
<Rudolf> shebang: como se houvesse código perfeito
<shebang> Rudolf, eu sei que nao mas tipo assim um lance que nem o samba
<shebang> que ja eh uma coisa bem antiga e tals
<shebang> tem buraco sinistro dependendo da versao
<shebang> nossa
<Rudolf> shebang: codigo não é imutável
<Rudolf> shebang: com a evolução aperecem novos problemas
<shebang> sim sim, nao to falando mal dos desenvolvedores nao to analisando de outra frorma
<shebang> como gerente de rede
<Rudolf> shebang: o que tem?
<shebang> tipo se o cara nao le tudo ve o que tem de bug ele compromete facil um sistema
<shebang> e eu acho que muitos sao assim
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-16
<shebang> no fim das contas mesmo eh melhor voce compilar seu codigo e rezar kkk
<Rudolf> shebang: ta viajando
<shebang> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<shebang> to paranoico rudolf
<Rudolf> shebang: e falando abobrinha
<shebang> esse freebsd que ta acabando comigo
<kernel> shebang,
<kernel> como vai no freeba
<kernel> kkkk
<shebang> kernel, ta aqui hoje nem tive tempo de mexer cara terminei aqui de compilar o xorg
<kernel> o.O
<shebang> li os emails de segurança pq eu criei um user
<shebang> ae ele mandou um alerta falou dos backups
<shebang> agora ta aqui olhando pra mim e lendo sobre ports
<Rudolf> shebang: vc atualizou seu sistema?
<shebang> nao
<Rudolf> shebang: comece por aí
<shebang> nao sei fazer isso ainda nao
<shebang> ja vi Rudolf que o freebsd c tem q ter muita calma
<shebang> Rudolf, ler tudo antes
<shebang> Rudolf, pra depois mexer alguma coisa e olha lah kkk
<Rudolf> shebang: exagero
<shebang> Rudolf, eh pq se nao vira aquela formataçao todo dia kkk
<shebang> eu to feliz com ssh e xorg ja instalado e meu user na wheels
<shebang> eu tinha que fazer um jail aqui pra poder mexer sussa kkk
<shebang> Rudolf, kernel olha meu horoscopo
<shebang> Atenha-se às funções dadas e evite agir por conta,
<shebang> suscitaria a ira de um superior que poderia dizer coisas que você não merece.
<matheuscar> Boa noite!
<matheuscar> Alguém sabe me informar se Transmission é similar ao utorrent e funciona eficientemente? Grato.
<shebang> matheuscar, assim
<shebang> matheuscar, eu uso o deluge
<shebang> matheuscar, mas ja usei transmission funciona sim, mas tem q ta configurada tua rede pra usar torrent no linux
<shebang> matheuscar, em questao ao utorrent. acho que nao tem nada haver tirando o fato que sao torrent clients
<shebang> matheuscar, talvez seja por ser leve eles falam que eh similar ao utorrent
<matheuscar> hum. valeu
<matheuscar> shebang,
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: eu uso o transmission
<tiagoscd> e não tenho do que reclamar
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheuscar> blz!
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, amanha tem Papo de buteco
<matheuscar> ou pessoal estará ocupado com Steam
<matheuscar> e jogos?? lolsss
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: terá papo de buteco sim
<tiagoscd> todo mundo está ocupado com a Steam
<tiagoscd> mas damos uma força
<tiagoscd> :P
<picolo> Alguém ai pode me informar de um artigo sobre sistemas operacionais para sevidores?
<shebang> como assim picolo
<picolo> Estou fazendo um trabalho para a faculdade sobre sistemas operacionais para servidores, mas não estou achando artigos academicos que falam sobre o assunto,
<tiagoscd> volto já
<asdioh> alguem sabe oq é isso??? digitei meu email no google, apareceu uns resultados com uma lista gigante de emails e senhas criptografadas com o nome "database leak, unknown forum"
<majin> o.O
<matheuscar> achei o problema no Transmission...
<matheuscar> 01 seed!! affff
<shebang> kkkk
<matheuscar> Aí não tem jeito!
<matheuscar> mas consegui a péssima gravação em CD
<matheuscar> do jogo Outilive - brasileiro!!!
<matheuscar> hehe
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: geralmente isso não é problema no transmission, mas sim no torrent
<matheuscar> do jogo Outilve* - jogo brasileiro!!!
<tiagoscd> :P
<matheuscar> =/
<shebang> mmm
<shebang> outlive nao me eh estranho
<b4rtb0y> Uma pergunta tenho 6gb de ddr3 processador de 64bits, qual seria recomendado para mim instalar sem ter problemas de compatibilidade?
<b4rtb0y> de 32 ou 64bits?
<shebang> um sistema de 64 bits
<shebang> com 32 vc nao vai ter problema tmb noa
<b4rtb0y> mais num haveria incompatibilidades como wine que utiliza 32bits
<shebang> b4rtb0y, mas ta aproveitando mal o bus da sua maquina
<b4rtb0y> o desempenho num iria ficar menor
<b4rtb0y> e que to com windows 7
<b4rtb0y> só que bateu saudades do ubuntu
<matheuscar> shebang, acabei de instalar o Outlive aqui no Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<shebang> ai eh pior ainda pq windows nem reconhece  6gb de ram com 32bits
<matheuscar> vou testar
<matheuscar> ja volto
<shebang> matheuscar, depois conta
<tiagoscd> povo, apenas lembrando
<tiagoscd> amanhã as 22h
<tiagoscd> tem papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> não percam :)
<b4rtb0y> o meu e de 64bits so que tem compatibilidade com 32bits
<asdioh> um forum q eu registrei foi invadido e vazaram os emails?
<b4rtb0y> essa é minha duvida
<shebang> asdioh, como eu vou saber ?
<tiagoscd> asdioh: isso mesmo
<tiagoscd> de acordo com a mensagem
<tiagoscd> é o que tudo indica
<b4rtb0y> o ubuntu então com o de 64 não haveria incompatibilidade se instalace programas de 32bits
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<asdioh> usei um email fake e não lembro em q forum foi
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: se você precisar rodar um programa 32 bigts
<tiagoscd> *bits
<tiagoscd> ele instala as bibliotecas para compatibilidade junto
<tiagoscd> a versão 64 bits é perfeita :)
<matheuscar> shebang, entrou no jogo!!
<b4rtb0y> e que no próprio site do ubuntu-br falou que era recomendavel dai fiquei muito confuso
<b4rtb0y> ahuiahuiahuia
<matheuscar> So nao gostei do lançador e a barra superior... =/
<asdioh> ubuntu continua sendo a distro mais popular?
<shebang> b4rtb0y, 64bits
<matheuscar> resolução 800x600 padrao
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: está recomendável a 32 bits por que nem sempre as pessoas sabem se o processador suporta ou não
<tiagoscd> *recomendada
<b4rtb0y> usei o win8 não aguentei vou mudar para ubuntu =s
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: beleza o/
<b4rtb0y> win8 ta muito ruim =s
<matheuscar> b4rtb0y, \o/
<shebang> b4rtb0y, eu nao fiquei 2 minutos com ele
<matheuscar> boa sorte!!
<b4rtb0y> eles querem iliminar a capacidade de jogos do windows
<b4rtb0y> baixando aqui .-.
<matheuscar> 1° setembro foi meu grito de Independencia das JANELAS!!!
<matheuscar> hauhauaha
<b4rtb0y> outra pergunta
<b4rtb0y> quando sai uma nova versão
<b4rtb0y> e atualizo pelo update do ubunntu
<b4rtb0y> e mesma coisa de te instalado o iso mais atual
<b4rtb0y> tipo o aspecto design e etc
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> to muito noob no ubuntu '-'
<matheuscar> b4rtb0y, tenho o 12.04 e por enqto não vou atualiza-lo.
<b4rtb0y> ou seria uma atualização apenas do sitema
<matheuscar> talvez esperar a prox versão LTS.
<b4rtb0y> mais se fosse atualizar
<b4rtb0y> iria ficar identico ao 12.10?
<b4rtb0y> so pelo update logico
<matheuscar> para nao confundir... nao vou fazer upgrade, apenas faço as atualizações recomendadas
<shebang> isso
<b4rtb0y> nossa 700 megas só
<matheuscar> sim
<b4rtb0y> alguem me recomenda um distro massa?
<matheuscar> e excelente!!
<shebang> ah eh matheuscar outlive eh o starcraft brasileiro
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: Ubuntu?
<b4rtb0y> eu utilizava o mint
<tiagoscd> digamos que é meio suspeito
<b4rtb0y> porem to vendo que o ubuntu puro esta melhor
<tiagoscd> você vir perguntar por uma distro massa em um canal de Ubuntu
<b4rtb0y> so to cheio de duvidas '-'
<tiagoscd> :P
<shebang> freebsd eu recomento kkk
<matheuscar> b4rtb0y, por enqto so tenho o ubuntu e tem me serve mto bem!!!
<shebang> ubuntu desktop ta show mesmo
<b4rtb0y> uai eu sei
<shebang> uso o 12.04
<b4rtb0y> quero saber opnião de vcs
<b4rtb0y> não estou tirando sarro '-'
<tiagoscd> bom, eu uso o Ubuntu desde a versão 7.04
<matheuscar> eu ia usar o mint... mas o tempo ta passando... e a intençao ta kase indo embora!! kkkkk
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, achei aki em casa o CD Ubuntu 9.04 (de distribuição Canonical - original!!) hehe
<shebang> cara eu pra tirar meu ubuntu do desktop agora soh depois que eu ficar fera no freebsd kkk e vai demorar uns 5 anos
<matheuscar> tenho q tirar uma foto dele!! kkkkkk
<b4rtb0y> eu tenho tbm
<b4rtb0y> ta aqui do meu lado
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: legal :)
<b4rtb0y> eu sempre pedia aquele box
<tiagoscd> eu tenho pelo menos uma mídia de cada versão desde a 6.06
<tiagoscd> :)
<b4rtb0y> dae distribuia na facul
<shebang> eu tenho do 7.04
<shebang> united colours of benetton
<tiagoscd> inclusive chegaram ontem as mídias do 12.10
<tiagoscd> :)
<shebang> parece a capa dele kkk
<tiagoscd> shebang: uheuahuaeh
<matheuscar> nossa! tiagoscd, todos originais?
<shebang> haha
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: sim
<shebang> eu recebi por correio
<b4rtb0y> mais não estão mais distribuiram/
<shebang> veio direto da gringa acho que nem tinha ubuntu-br na epoca
<tiagoscd> sim, no antigo ship it eles mandavam
<tiagoscd> não, eles só mandam pros times agora
<shebang> isso mesmo
<shebang> veio uma pacoteira
<tiagoscd> shebang: o Ubuntu-BR existe faz muito tempo
<shebang> tiagoscd, isso tem mito tempo hein
<tiagoscd> é só ver a data de fundação deste canal por exemplo
<tiagoscd> :)
<shebang> to com um cd na mao aqui
<tiagoscd> shebang: se é do 7.04, foi em 2007
<tiagoscd> mas o Ubuntu-BR existe desde antes
<matheuscar> aki em MG ta precisando CONSOLIDAR!!
<tiagoscd> bem antes :P
<matheuscar> vejo mto pouco
<shebang> tiagoscd, sabia nao... legal saber isso
<tiagoscd> o rbelem foi um dos criadores do ubuntu-br
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> talvez ele saiba dizer bem certo quando o time foi criado
<tiagoscd> mas acho que foi no começo de 2005
<b4rtb0y> vcs conhecem algumas distribuição baseada no ubuntu que são boas ou séria melhor pegar o ubuntu puro?
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: eu recomendo o Ubuntu mesmo
<b4rtb0y> vlw
<tiagoscd> não seus forks
<b4rtb0y> e que achei tão levinhu
<b4rtb0y> que ate estranhei kkkk
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<matheuscar> =]
<b4rtb0y> o windows xp que pesava isso no cd kkk
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: o Ubuntu hoje está com aproximadamente 800MB
<tiagoscd> a última versão dele
<b4rtb0y> sim
<tiagoscd> creio que não cabe em um Cd, mas ainda sim é levinho
<tiagoscd> :)
<b4rtb0y> tipo pq vcs não gosstam de fazer upgrade ?
<tiagoscd> eu não tenho nada contra upgrades
<tiagoscd> :)
<b4rtb0y> mais num faz kkk
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: este note que estou usando
<tiagoscd> fiz upgrade do 12.04
<shebang> 12.04 ta uma uva de estavel
<tiagoscd> shebang == nntp
<tiagoscd> ou
<tiagoscd> shebang != nntp
<tiagoscd> ?
<tiagoscd> :P
<shebang> lol
<shebang> nntp = #!
<tiagoscd> ah beleza
<tiagoscd> tava tentando entender quem era você
<tiagoscd> :P
<shebang> kkkk
<shebang> depois da uva vc sacou
<tiagoscd> não, eu vi nos logs acima
<tiagoscd> que alguém falou que era você
<shebang> a Ursinha que me caguetou pro Derp
<shebang> tiagoscd, pq eu falei que o shebang ia pegar ele kkk
<shebang> ele ficou com medo kkk
<shebang> Derp o shebang vai te pegar kkkaehaeuhae
<tiagoscd> uehauhauheua
<shebang> tiagoscd, depois tomei uma catracada da Ursinha  tmb tiagoscd pq eu falei assim Ursinha c jah viu meu shebang! kkkkkkk tomei na fuça neh
<tiagoscd> uehauehau, bem feito :P
<shebang> esse nome eh massa d+
<shebang> SHEBANG!!!
<nntp> tiagoscd, mas eu gosto do n tmb
<tiagoscd> ^^
<tiagoscd> estou aqui querendo rachar meu note no meio
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> pq ?
<nntp> tem freebsd instalado nele ?
<tiagoscd> por que a placa de vídeo não tá querendo rodar o Team Fortress 2
<nntp> pq o meu ta assim tmb tem hora que da essa mesma vontdade
<nntp> nossa!
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> maldita seja a AMD
<nntp> ati
<tiagoscd> que deixou de suportar minha placa de vídeo
<tiagoscd> no 12.10
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> faz o downngrade
<tiagoscd> sim, estou fazendo
<nntp> eu testei a 12.10 mas nao gostei nao
<tiagoscd> eu gosto dele
<tiagoscd> tanto que antes de fazer a regressão
<nntp> acho que eu vou pular direto da 12.04 pra chingling
<tiagoscd> tentei regredir o kernel
<tiagoscd> e instalar o driver proprietário
<tiagoscd> mas não rolou
<nntp> nossa eu to de ati tmb
<nntp> pra instalar esse driver aqui foi mo treta
<nntp> achei um post dum japa
<nntp> no forum
<nntp> que ele dechava o pacote roda um script em cima depois empacota de novo pra distro e dae roda
<tiagoscd> qual sua placa?
<nntp> era pra outra placa
<nntp> 6770
<nntp> uma 5440 eu acho
<tiagoscd> e não aparecia o drivers na aba Drivers adicionais
<tiagoscd> dos Canais de software?
<nntp> nao rodou legal nao
<tiagoscd> *driver
<nntp> alias o 1 rodava legal mas dae  se eu roda-se a atualizacao 2
<nntp> explodia tudo
<tiagoscd> entendi
<nntp> e quando eu baixei o driver proprietario
<nntp> ultimo tmb nao ficou legal nao dava erro na instalaçao quando nao dava ficava com baixo desempenho
<nntp> nossa foi uma luta
<nntp> ateh eu achar esse post do japasan
<nntp> que basicamente parece que tem um erro no driver mesmo
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<tiagoscd> entendi
<nntp> ele faz so uma correçao com o patch dele eu li o patch
<nntp> abri ele no geany aqui
<nntp> ele parece que so fala qual o nome da placa mesmo pra poder compilar direito
<tiagoscd> entendi
<tiagoscd> o driver reconhece como se fosse outro modelo, isso?
<nntp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=379481
<nntp> acho que o driver instala genericao mesmo
<nntp> esse patch ae faz o lance ficar mais especifico
<nntp> eu nao sei como funfa o driver na real o japa ae saca
<nntp> ultimo post
<matheuscar> nntp, falas mandarim?? o0
<nntp> kkkk
<tiagoscd> entendi, uehauea
<tiagoscd> entendi, só que nõ
<tiagoscd> *não
<nntp> matheuscar, nao kkk
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> falo nix!! uahe
<matheuscar> agora q eu vi o forum chines!
<matheuscar> XD
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> eh tem coisa que a gente tem que buscar lah do outro lado do mundo meu
<matheuscar> com ctza
<matheuscar> poxa... do outlive nao consegui rodar o editor de mapas
<matheuscar> mas o jogo foi legal!! :)
<nntp> haha eu nem ando jogando mais nada
<nntp> saudade do meu cssource
<nntp> mas meu dedo tah dormente da mais nao
<nntp> kk
<tiagoscd> uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> assim que conseguir rodar o TF2
<tiagoscd> esqueçam me encontrar por aqui novamente
<tiagoscd> não tão logo
<tiagoscd> uheauheuaeh
<matheuscar> jogo mesmo so no desativado janelas7 - World or Warcraft
<nntp> eu gosto de tf2 nao tem xiter d+ mais que no source kkk
<matheuscar> hauahauha
<nntp> nunca gostei de ww3
<nntp> gostava de starcraft
<tiagoscd> eu nunca joguei WOW direito, então nem arrisco a criticar
<tiagoscd> :P
<matheuscar> vou testar depois o Starcraft.
<matheuscar> hehehe
<matheuscar> tenho original!!
<tiagoscd> legal
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheuscar> com a exp Brood Wars
<nntp> joguei muito neverinternights
<nntp> o meu eh cdkey original tmb
<nntp> roda battlenet tudo mais
<nntp> mas nao tenho expansao nto
<nntp> nao
<matheuscar> humm
<nntp> o meu eh das antigas da tectoy mo treta de achar o cd
<nntp> eu achei outro dia baixei um torrent e guardei o iso
<tiagoscd> se alguém aqui for participar do SoLiSC
<matheuscar> comprei em promoção acho q na saraiva. O frete saiu mais caro doq os 2cds!! kkkkkk
<nntp> neverwinternights eh top d+ tmb
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> teremos uma pequena apresentação do 12.10 e de games para Linux
<matheuscar> blz
<nntp> eh teve uma epoca q era 30 conto nwn eu pguei 13 uma vez
<nntp> tenho 3 seriais eu acho de nwn
<nntp> esse eu tenho as expansion tudo
<nntp> sou e hotu
<matheuscar> poxa e o HoW??
<matheuscar> nao tera servidor para Linux no Brasil?
<matheuscar> ops, HoN
<nntp> nunca joguei nao
<matheuscar> CHUVAO em mg!! ate esfriou
<matheuscar> joguei HoN sozinho e conhecer. Bem legal!!
<nntp> to vendo aqui tem nwn pra linux
<nntp> que doido
<matheuscar> nntp, oq eh nwn?
<matheuscar> nao caiu a ficha!! rsrs
<nntp> um game
<nntp> um game de muitas horas haha
<matheuscar> kal nome?
<nntp> Neverwinter Nights
<matheuscar> a sigla ja sei! ajuda aee!! kkkkk
<matheuscar> ah ta
<nntp> o 1
<nntp> nwn1
<matheuscar> MMORPG, tipo wow... ou o desconhecido tibia!! kkkkkk
<nntp> matheuscar, nwn tem nada haver com tibia
<matheuscar> nntp, vi isso http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981870??
<nntp>  Dungeons & Dragons (D&D)
<matheuscar> RPG de mesa? conheço mto!!
<matheuscar> D&D , AD&D, Lobisomen, Vampiro...
<nntp> pois eh o nwn eh o rpg de mesa no computador
<nntp> o mais proximo que deram conta de fazer
<nntp> sistema de ats  violento nossa nwn cara eh muito top
<matheuscar> ta ficando interessante
<matheuscar> sempre joguei wow. nunca mudei pq nunca achei outro melhor
<nntp> eu jogo num servidor gringo que ateh rola uns rp de vez em quando mas nao eh obrigatorio nao
<nntp> chama victorian nordock
<matheuscar> nntp, vi isso http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/
<nntp> eh uma modificaçao de um dos mapas mais jogados lands of nordock
<matheuscar> joga pelo linux?
<nntp> quando eu comecei tinha um mundo chamado arabel nao sei oque arabel nossa esse era rp puro muito dificil upar
<nntp> eu agora to lembrando que eu ja joguei ele no linux
<nntp> eh meio treta pra configurar e tals
<nntp> tipo eu tenho uma instalçao pra windows aqui que fica no hd nao tem nem que instalar saca
<nntp> quando eu instalo qq windows eu so pego ela e jogo no hd e ta pronto pra jogar
<nntp> 4 gigas mais ou menos
<matheuscar> humm
<nntp> to pensando em ver se vira com wine
<matheuscar> nao eh gde.
<nntp> matheuscar, copra ele deve ta baratinho tipo uns 30 conto todos os volumes nwn1 SoU e HotU
<matheuscar> wow vai la pros 18gb
<nntp> nada
<nntp> eh 4bg
<nntp> instalado
<matheuscar> keria testa-lo primeiro
<nntp> baixa ae no torrent
<nntp> jogar offline da de boa tmb
<nntp> agora online eh loco neh pq eh persistent world
<nntp> tipo tem banco de dados ligado neh
<nntp> entao tu volta ta tudo lah q tu fez
<nntp> esse sv tem uns 4 anos que eu jogo lah
<nntp> meus char tao tudo lah
<matheuscar> legal
<nntp> eu fico 1 ano sem entrar volto ta tudo lah eauhaeu
<matheuscar> kkkkkk
<nntp> http://victorian-nordock.com/
<nntp> http://www.createforum.com/nathan/index.php?mforum=nathan
<nntp> matheuscar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r77JNLx7QW0&feature=related olha ae o action!
<matheuscar> ok
<nntp> matheuscar, esse eh mago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4N7Ii1SSv0&feature=related
<nntp> matheuscar, abertura http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVTHrykjOIg
<matheuscar> nntp, o 1° video é guerreiro?
<nntp> ah ele eh um tri classe parece
<matheuscar> hum.
<nntp> vc pode escolher ateh 3 classes saca pra cada char
<nntp> tipo tem uns recipe loco
<nntp> haha
<matheuscar> parece ser rpg msm
<nntp> druida com monge
<matheuscar> vou ver o mago
<nntp> ali parece ser um clerigo com guerreiro
<nntp> esse mago ali eh fraco
<nntp> ele fez foi por tudo de magia em summons
<nntp> eu tava vendo ail
<matheuscar> invocador!! rsrs
<nntp> tem tmb
<nntp> cara tem os underdarks saca
<nntp> os cara de baixo da terra kkk
<nntp> nesse mundo ae
<matheuscar> humm
<matheuscar> ta me lembrando diablo1. XD
<nntp> haahha c viu o balor
<nntp> matheuscar, oh o carinha ae
<nntp> matheuscar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXj22pRXSc0&feature=fvsr
<sistematico> Num aguento mais mexer como Drupal, chega, estressei!
<sistematico> :D
<matheuscar> mago eh complicado!! magicas do grimório complexas, hein?? kkkkk
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sistematico, joomla
<nntp> sistematico, o django ta evoluindo mas eu recomendo joomla
<sistematico> Não gosto.
<sistematico> nntp: Pra fazer Multi-Sites no Joomla acho que não dá.
<nntp> worpress eh bomba mas eh lindo!
<sistematico> nntp: Sabe multi-site?
<nntp> sistematico, sim
<sistematico> Então.
<nntp> virtaulhost e tals neh sei d+ agora pra ip dinamico so multi dir
<nntp> muitisite so local
<sistematico> nntp: Multi-Site: http://news.sistematico.org http://loja.sistematico.org http://www.sistematico.org
<sistematico> Eu coloquei o mesmo tema, mas pode usar outros temas, outros módulos outras confs, é bem legal.
<nntp> sim mas eh ip fixo
<sistematico> nntp: Tô falando do recurso Multi-Site do Drupal.
<sistematico> Isso num tem nada a ver com o WebServer ou o IP que tu tá usando.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> mmm entao eh estilo multisite do wordpress
<sistematico> nntp: É, só que no Wordpress tem outro nome.
<sistematico> Eu num lembro bem.
<nntp> multisite tmb
<sistematico> nntp: Pode ser, mas o nome correto é Wordpress MU.
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Uma coisa que eu não concordo no Wordpress, é que na minha opinião, todo mundo "desvirtuou" o Wordpress, ele foi desenhado pra uma coisa, e pela praticidade da ferramente todos os "WebMasters" usaram ele para outra coisa.
<sistematico> É claro que o criador achou isso ótimo.
<sistematico> Pois ele se tornou o sistema de gerenciamento de conteúdo mais usado no planeta.
<sistematico> Porem, ele, por design, nasceu como sistema para blogs.
<nntp> sistematico, pq eh facil mexer com o css child
<sistematico> É diferente de sites.
<nntp> sistematico, mexer com template do wp eh muito facil cara
<sistematico> Eu usei o PHP-Nuke por quase 10 anos, me arrependo, perdi tempo com um CMS que estava fadado a morrer.
<nntp> sistematico, no joomla ja eh mais punk um pouco mas tmb eh manha
<nntp> sistematico, verdade
<sistematico> Se eu tivesse estudado mais PHP eu mesmo faria meu CMS.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Burrice.
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sistematico, to com um livro massa de php
<sistematico> Quando eu abandonei o barco, todo mundo já havia me passado.
<nntp> sistematico, eu era do xoops
<nntp> sistematico, lembra do xoops ?
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> nntp: Eu tenho o PHP: A Bíblia.
<nntp> xoops nasceu morto
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<sistematico> nntp: Lembro, claro, usei muito.
<nntp> boa
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Boa noite.
<nntp> eu gostava do xoops
<sistematico> nntp: Xoops era um excelente CMS.
<sistematico> eXtensible Object Oriented PHP System, ou algo assim.
<nntp> depois andei um pouco no joomla mas ae eu sai do ramo
<sistematico> uuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> hehe
<sistematico> Joomla é muito bom, muito avançado, milhares de recursos, uma comunidade monstruosa de developers, mas não sei porque eu não engulo.
<sistematico> Acho ele estranho.
<sistematico> Agora o Drupal eu sou fã.
<sistematico> Ele é show.
<sistematico> nntp: Já ouviu falar no Octopress?
<nntp> 1a vez
<nntp> estilo o spiderpig
<sistematico> Show, nota 1000.
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Só que é embaçado, num é facim igual o Wordpress não!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<matheuscar> nntp, o mago arriscou mto!! kkkkk
<nntp> matheuscar, haha nao vi ainda nao o sistematico e o majin tao me barulhando aqui auehaueh vo ver daqi um pouco agora morer eh letada lah viu tu perde muito xp
<nntp> lol
<majin> IUAHIUAIhaa
<majin> ;)
<nntp> sistematico, it is for hackers ?
<matheuscar> ixi
<matheuscar> perder xp?!?!?
<sistematico> Perder o Windows XP?
<nntp> eXperience Points
<nntp> q nem eu no freebsd
<matheuscar> :D
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> tem hora qu eperde tanto que tem q formatar
<nntp> e perde dimdim tmb
<matheuscar> ta rpg puro msm
<nntp> sistematico, esse octopress parece melhor que wordpress pro que eu ando fazendo que eh coisas mais simples
<nntp> sistematico, agora eu to vendo aqui eu acho que ja andei vendo esse octopress no passado mas nao levei a serio nao
<nntp> sistematico, eu vou experimentar ele
<matheuscar> nntp, vou dormir. amanhã trampo
<nntp> aeuhae matheuscar blz bons sonhos don
<matheuscar> boa noite a todos! cya!!
<lffontana> bom dia
<majin> o.o
<majin> credo já são 1 da madruga
<majin> :) lffontana
<lffontana> alguem pode ajudar? danificou meu hd de dados e gostaria de substituir,mas nao consegui montar
<sistematico> lffontana: Montar o que?
<sistematico> Ele no gabinete ou montar ele no sistema operacional?
<majin> :x
<lffontana> e um hd onde tive meus dados
<lffontana> o sistema fica no hd 80 e os dados ficava em outro hd (500gb)
<Rodrigo> Olá, Boa Noite
<Rodrigo> Gostaria de uma ajuda sobre o Java no Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sistematico> Fale.
<sistematico> Fala que eu te escuto.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<Rodrigo> Eu uso conexão Wireless, e me autentico  no site para navegar na Web, entretanto no site que eu me autetico abre um janela toda em java
<Rodrigo> onde eu coloco meu login, e senha
<sistematico> lffontana: Continuo sem saber qual o seu problema, todas as suas perguntas são dúbias.
<Rodrigo> no Windows eu consigo normalmente, já o Ubuntu a tela fica branca e não abre o campo para digitar
<Rodrigo> O que devo fazer?
<nntp> instalar o java
<sistematico> Rodrigo: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Java tentou fazer isso?
<lffontana> o meu hd 500gb tinham varias pastas onde ficavam meus arquivos.instalei outro igual  e agora nao consigo acessar os arquivos ..ele ate aparece em maquinas windows ,mas nao consigo abri
<Rodrigo> Isso eu sei, só que para instalar o Java tenho que estar Online, nao tem como eu instalar se ainda não consigo me autenticar
<lffontana> sera erro no samba
<lffontana> ?
<sistematico> lffontana: O HD está instalado corretamente na SUA máquina?
<nntp> Rodrigo,
<nntp> baixa e copia num pendriver
<sistematico> lffontana: Está em outra máquina e você tenta acessa-lo pela rede?
<Rodrigo> nntp , como se tudo que tem são só comandos?
<sistematico> lffontana: Eu ainda não faço ideia do que quer, me desculpe.
<nntp> nao rodrigo
<nntp> Rodrigo, tem o binario
<nntp> os comando eh pra deixar ele executavel e depois vc rodar ele
<lffontana> servidor linux e tentei acessar de outra maquina
<nntp> pra poder instalar o pacote
<lffontana> atraves da rede
<sistematico> lffontana: Certo.
<Rodrigo> nntp , onde acho esse executavel
<nntp> seus sitema eh 32bit ou 64bits ?
<sistematico> lffontana: Seguinte, a máquina que está com esse HD usa qual sistema? Ubuntu Desktop? Ubuntu Server?
<Rodrigo> 64
<lffontana> ubuntu server
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Seque o tutorial que eu te passei, só que ao inves de dar um sudo apt-get install [PACOTE] você adiciona um -d no final.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin -d
<sistematico> Assim você vai apenas baixar o pacote ao invés de instalar.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Chegando na máquina alvo, instale assim: dpkg -i [PACOTE].deb
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Entendeu?
<Rodrigo> sistematico: Eu posso fazer isso, entretanto não vai dar em nada, pois não vai dar para Baixar
<Rodrigo> pois eu não estou autenticado para usar a internet
<nntp> ele tem q pegar o link sistematico
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Você tem que ter alguma máquina com acesso a internet, sem o acesso, não baixa o pacote, sem baixar o pacote não instala o Java.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: A não ser que tenha esse pacote no CD/DVD, mas eu não sei.
<Rodrigo> como baixo o pacote, e instalo offiline no Ubuntu
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Baixa pelo Windows mesmo.
<nntp> tem q baixar o pacote do site
<sistematico> Rodrigo: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Rodrigo> baixo qual, o 12.10?
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Tem um menu drop-down no site onde você marca só a sua versão do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Tem que saber a versão que está instalada na máquina.
<Rodrigo> Depois faço oque? Só jogar no Pendrive e instalar?
<Rodrigo> como no Windows?
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Não se esqueça de baixar as dependencias que estão marcadas com bolinha vermelha tambem.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: É, em tese, sim.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Se num funcionar, abre o terminal e usa o dpkg.
<Rodrigo> : (
<Rodrigo> Me perdir, no terminal do o comando e o local do arquivo?
<sistematico> Mas o Gdebi provê uma maneira gráfica de instalar apenas clicando duas vezes no pacote.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: O local do arquivo, assim que você inserir o pen-drive no sistema, o comportamento esperado é que o Ubuntu monte seu pendrive dentro da pasta /media/
<sistematico> Rodrigo: A sub-pasta vai depender do label do pendrive.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: no 12.10 ele coloca em /media/$USER/ e aí vem o label
<nntp> o meu aqui monta automatico
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Pode ser /media/Dados, /media/Pendrive, /media/Kingston, /media/Rodrigo/ ou seja lá como você formatou esse pen-drive.
<majin> ou umont de numero e letras
<majin> :)
<nntp> media/7812397-918371
<Rodrigo> Entendi, então seria dkpg /media/rodrigo/389-admin-console_1.1.8-1~ubuntu4_all.deb
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Então, eu num sei, porque nunca usei Ubuntu.
<nntp> dpkg -i
<tiagoscd> sistematico: sim, só estou lhe contando :P
<sistematico> Rodrigo: sudo dpkg -i /media/rodrigo/389-admin-console_1.1.8-1~ubuntu4_all.deb
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Valeu!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<majin> faltou o label
<majin> >x
<majin> :x
<Rodrigo> Beleza, é este arquivo mesmo? Lá tinha varios
<shebang> ^^
 * sistematico ráquer-mode
<shebang> lol
<majin> :P
<shebang> kd o Derp
<shebang> Derp mudou pro windwos
<sistematico> sudo dpkg -i $(find /media -iname \"*.deb\")
<shebang> windows
<shebang> viz
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<majin> lol
<shebang> ''
<sistematico> sudo dpkg -i `find /media -iname \"*.deb\"`
<Rodrigo> Okay... Obrigado... Só mais uma coisa!
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<shebang> eh kkk
<shebang> php ?
<shebang> kkk
<Rodrigo> Eu não conseguir instalar o Ubuntu, numa particção pelo CD, só conseguir usando o Wubi
<Rodrigo> è assim mesmo... Ficou estranho porque só pude criar com 30GB, e minha partição é 498GB
<sistematico> lffontana: Assim ó..
<sistematico> lffontana: Acho que blkid vai informar os devices que tem aí.
<shebang> rodr1go, acho que voce instalou o wubi primeiro neh
<sistematico> lffontana: "Acho".
<shebang> rodr1go, dae ele da uma travada no processo de boot eu tive esse problema jah
<Rodrigo> ñ... Tentei pelo CD mais não foi
<shebang> Rodrigo, mas antes vc ja tinha tentado por wubi ?
<Rodrigo> aí instalei pelo Wubi mesmo
<Rodrigo> Não, Acho que não!
<sistematico> lffontana: Dá um ls /dev/disk/by-label/ ou algo assim, você deve achar ele caso esteja corretamente configurado e funcionando.
<Rodrigo> Mas tem como reparar isso?
<shebang> reparar o que ?
<Rodrigo> Deixa o Ubuntu usar toda a partição, os 498GB
<shebang> fdisk -L sistematico
<Rodrigo> ao invés de 30
<sistematico> shebang: Tambem.
<lffontana> .
<shebang> rodr1go, tem sim ue
<shebang> mal ae rodr1go
<shebang> Rodrigo, tipo assmi tem o gpart
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Se você não tiver dados importantes, formate.
<shebang> ou isso
<shebang> nao to entendendo pq nao ta conseguindo fazer partiçao
<sistematico> shebang: Gparted,  gpart é a ferramenta pra manipular partições GPT no FreeBSD.
<shebang> acho que nao ta sabendo fazer o lance direito lah na hora de fazer a tabela de partiçao
<sistematico> lffontana: Entendeu o que eu falei?
<Rodrigo> shebang: Já tentei, mas não dá mesmo com as partições, formanto e criando pelo Windows ou pelo CD, ele não prosegui na Instalação pelo CD
<shebang> Rodrigo, pelo cd tem q dar
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Qual erro?
<shebang> sistematico, ele nao consegue ver partiçoes somente o disco inteiro
<Rodrigo> Ele fala que não achou o ponto da Montagem ou  algo assim
<shebang> Rodrigo, vc ta fazendo errado
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Apague as partições primeiro.
<Rodrigo> Como se uma dela é meu Windows!
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Melhor ainda, detona essa parada aí meu!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<shebang> kkkk
<shebang> huhuhuhu
<sistematico> Mete ficha!
<shebang> so tem xiita aqi
<shebang> kkkk
<sistematico> Mata! Mata! Mata!
<sistematico> Baygon pra cima.
<Rodrigo> Estou começando no Linux agora, comecei a fazer um curso e uma das disciplinas é Linux!
<majin> lol
<majin> gparted
<Rodrigo> não sei usalo completamente ainda!
<shebang> Rodrigo, nem a gente
<majin> :)
<shebang> kkk
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Assim, apague as partições, todas, exceto a do Windows.
<Rodrigo> Mas, ao menos melhor do que eu... Foi um sacrificio usa-lo!
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Deve ser /dev/sda1 ou algo assim.
<Rodrigo> Beleza, e aí! tem que selecionar a partição para instalar ele certo
<majin> Rodrigo, tu ta no linux?
<Rodrigo> Criando uma?
<Rodrigo> Não!
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Escolha o espaço livre ao lado da partição do Windows.
<shebang> tipo /sda eh o disco
<shebang> dea vem as partiçoes
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Não esquenta com partição, o Ubuntu define.
<shebang>  neh /sda2
<sistematico> Pelo menos eu acho.
<majin> se ele escolher a opção avançada
<majin> ele tem q escolher qual partição
<majin> ele vai usar
<shebang> sistematico, ele quer com 30 gigas
<Rodrigo> Não! Se eu instala-se sem selecionar a partição, Já era Windows!
<majin> escolher a formatação dela em ext4
<Rodrigo> não!
<Rodrigo> Quero com 498GB
<majin> e como vai ser a montagem dela: /
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Acho que não.
<shebang> 2 giga pro windwos ?
<majin> nem da
<Rodrigo> Não, Meu HD é de 1TB
<shebang> ah sim
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Peraí, vou mostrar um esquema pra você.
<shebang> entao eh o seguinte
<shebang> teu windwos entao ta formatado numa partiçao de 500gb ?
<shebang> ta facim
<majin> s
<Rodrigo> Isso, numa de 458GB
<shebang> vc tem q esolher pertiçao assistida lah  acho que eh isso
<majin> quando roda o instalador não tem opção instalar lado a lado com o windows?
<majin> ou só Apagar Windows e instalar Ubuntu
<majin> e Opções avançadas
<Rodrigo> Tem Lado a Lado, ou uma instalaco Limpa, que deleta o Windows
<majin> s
<majin> qnd escolhe Lado a Lado que opções aparecem?
<Rodrigo> lado a lado não quero pois compartilha informações, como tbm toda a blicioteca
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhuhu
<majin> o.O
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Nada a ver amiguinho.
<shebang> tem q ser avançado mesmo
<shebang> dae ele deleta lah a partiçao que ta o linux
<majin> tem q ser o lado a lado se não quiser montar as partições no avançado
<shebang> seleciona o espaço vazio e fala pro ubuntu particionar e instalar
<majin> s
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Pode escolher lado a lado amiguinho.
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Sem medo.
<majin> + essa de compartilhar informações
<majin> o linux sempre vai poder pegar coisas no windows
<Rodrigo> Tipo, o Windows eu posso instalar, o Windows XP, numa,  7, Vista, Server, 8
<shebang> nem tem q montar nada ele faz automatico
<majin> e não o contrario
<Rodrigo> Não tem como fazer isso com o Ubuntu, sendo uma Windows e outra Windows!
<shebang> ta maluco ?
<Rodrigo> Sendo todas independentes?
<majin> Rodrigo, o linux vai instalar o grub pra ti
<sistematico> Muita informação pra mim.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<shebang> pre mim tmb
<shebang> kkk
<majin> ele quer instalar
<Rodrigo> Beleza, então... Faço oque deleto as partições e mando instalar no espaço livre?
<majin> o linux ao lado do windows não é?
<sistematico> Dá um /CLEAR aí pessoal!
<majin> aiuehiuaheiehe
<sistematico> uhuhu
<majin> reseta
<majin> vamo começar denovo
<shebang> clear
<shebang> $
<shebang> $
<shebang> 4
<shebang> lol
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Faz o que te falei láaaaaaaa no começo que dá certo ^
<majin> la no começo!?
<Rodrigo> lado a lado, compartilha informações e a blibioteca
<majin> q isso?
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Apaga tudo menos a partição do Windows.
<sistematico> afe
<sistematico> é troll num possível.
<sistematico> num pode
<Rodrigo> Desculpa cara, não entendo muito de Linux!
<majin> Rodrigo,
<majin> o que vc quer dize
<majin> dizer*
<Rodrigo> só comecei porque pensei que seria interessante pela sua Filosofia!
<majin> com informações e bibliotecas?
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Isso que você tá falando não existe.
<majin> é
<shebang> Rodrigo, le isso aqui amigo
<shebang> Rodrigo, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Linux JAMAIS vai compartilhar bibliotecas com o Windows, e o inverso é muito mais improvável.
<shebang> o guia pra tu ser feliz
<sistematico> Não tem como.
<Rodrigo> Poxa, Quando colocao CD do Ubuntu, ele fala... lado a lado compartilhará sua blibiotexa e bla bla
<shebang> Rodrigo, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<Chucrute301> Eae galera :D
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Windows usa .DLL, Linux usa .SO, Windows usa FAT e NTFS, Linux usa EXT2, 3, 4, ReiserFS e etc..
<shebang> eu nunca instalei ele lado a lado mas ele nao compartilha nada com o windwos ateh pq
<majin> eae Chucrute301
<shebang> ateh pq nao tem como voce compartilhar nada com o windows estando desligado
<sistematico> Rodrigo: É como misturar agua com óleo meu amigo.
<shebang> fora isso
<majin> o linux e o windows não tem nada a ver
<majin> a biblioteca que vai ser compartilhada é
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Um permeia o outro, mas jamais vão se misturar.
<majin> que você vai poder entrar na partição do Windows
<Chucrute301> Alguem ja usou brtfs
<Chucrute301> ?
<majin> e poder pegar suas músicas
<majin> videos
<shebang> e se vai rodar um de cada vez
<majin> etc
<shebang> isso vai sim
<majin> só isso
<majin> q é compartilhado
<majin> e só do lado do linux
<majin> não no do windows
<sistematico> Rodrigo: Agora seus dados no Windows podem ser lidos do Linux, isso é outra coisa.
<majin> que vai achar que a outra partição
<majin> não existe
<shebang> ele vai montar a partiçao windows permitindo voce ver tudo que ta no hd ou melhor na partiçao do windows
<shebang> isso que ele ta chamadno de biblioteca
<majin> é isso que a instalação
<majin> quer dizer
<shebang> biblioteca de musica
<shebang> de videos
<sistematico> majin: Vou te pedir um favor, não usar enter como pontuação.
<shebang> de documentos e tals
<majin> sistematico, porque
<majin> menino
<Rodrigo> Verdade, entrentanto eu tenho minha Partição do Ubuntu e Outra com Linux, quando eu dou Boot e abro o Ubuntu, e monta em /media o disco do Windows, lá eu posso mexer livremente em toda partição do Windows
<sistematico> porque
<Chucrute301> :D
<majin> spam
<sistematico> escrever
<majin> é
<sistematico> assim
<majin> lindo
<sistematico> gera
<Rodrigo> como pode, então?
<sistematico> lag
<sistematico> e
<sistematico> complica
<majin> lag?
<sistematico> pra
<sistematico> quem
<sistematico> vai
<majin> gira essa manivela ai
<sistematico> ler
<sistematico> alem
<sistematico> de
<Rodrigo> *linux, ubuntu
<shebang> isso eh a biblioteca
<sistematico> distanciar
<sistematico> a
<sistematico> respostas
<sistematico> dos
<sistematico> outros
<sistematico> a
<sistematico> uma
<sistematico> distancia
<sistematico> que
<shebang> $
<shebang> $
<Willian-> dorgas
<shebang> $
<sistematico> você
<sistematico> não
<sistematico> consegue
<sistematico> mais
<sistematico> ler
<sistematico> porque
<majin> tem scroll
<sistematico> elas
<shebang> food
<sistematico> ficaram
<sistematico> lá
<Chucrute301> Para de spam mano
<sistematico> em
<sistematico> cima
<sistematico> Chucrute301: Isso que eu to falando pro majin num fazer.
<majin> pode ver que nenhuma conversa minha chegou ao ridículo que foi essa ;P
<sistematico> Irrita.
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhuhu
<Chucrute301> S
<Chucrute301> E
<Chucrute301> R
<Chucrute301> A
<Chucrute301> M
<Chucrute301> E
<Chucrute301> S
<Chucrute301> M
<Chucrute301> O
<sistematico> majin: Mas é ruim cara, num custa escrever certo.
<Chucrute301> ?
<majin> eu não escrevi errado
<majin> :D
<shebang> eu erro o windwos toda vez
<shebang> mas a culpa eh do teclado
<majin> aiuehiuaheie shebang
<majin> ruwindows
<Chucrute301> Mais o majin escreve no maximo umas 5 linhas
<shebang> e do dedo dormente LER
<majin> Chucrute301, pois é
<majin> Chucrute301, quando escrevo.
<shebang> problema no tunel de carpal
<majin> LER sei
<sistematico> majin: Num é errado, nem certo, esse estilo de escrita, atrapalha pra algumas pessoas, porque a conversa sobe rápido, e enquanto uns estão concentrados escrevendo, já tem milhares de linhas dos outros.
<majin> no dedo ou no pulso shebang
<Chucrute301> Eu tbm tenho mania de fazer isso
<majin> ah para de pegar no meu modo de escrever
<Rodrigo> Bem vou indo... Obrigado a todos, e vou tentar aplicar as soluções para Java e Windows/Ubuntu
<ayr_ton> Tem algum beta testers do Steam por aí?
<majin> e ajuda o Rodrigo
<ayr_ton> tester*
<shebang> 2 dedos dormentes o pulso ta de boa
<majin> ayr_ton, tem o tiagoscd
<ayr_ton> mais alguém?
<sistematico> majin: Com duas ou tres pessoas isso não é problema, porem multiplique isso por 1000 majins.
<majin> shebang, é a postura da mão apoiada no teclado ou note
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuhuh
<shebang> ayr_ton, o tiagoscd
<Rodrigo> Deu para dar um pareativo, tentarei fazer o que foi dito!
<Rodrigo> Muito Obrigado, em especial: Majin e Sistematico!
<majin> por isso continue do seu jeito sistematico  :P -1 majin "atrapalhando"
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: o tiagoscd
<Chucrute301> Alguem ai ja testou o wayland??
<Chucrute301> Alguem ai ja testou o wayland??
<Chucrute301> Alguem ai ja testou o wayland??
<majin> Rodrigo, conseguiu?
<majin> Chucrute301, não
<majin> ayr_ton, o tiagoscd
<Rodrigo> Não, vou tentar ainda, pois estou no Windows!
<majin> tiagoscd, o tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> uehaeuhahau
<tiagoscd> troll
<ayr_ton> ahahaha
<shebang> majin, eh jogo d+ computer d+ e por ai vai
<Rodrigo> mas obrigado mesmo!
<ayr_ton> acho é muito beta tester
<ayr_ton> ahaha
<majin> shebang, :P
<shebang> majin, tem postura que guenta nao
<majin> ayr_ton, tem uns 3 tiagoscd pelo canal
<shebang> majin, e ja era depois que pegou a dormencia arruma nao
<Rodrigo> E Obrigado a Shebang tbm!
<Chucrute301> RebecablackOS
<majin> shebang, iauehaiueea
<majin> shebang, é verdade
<ayr_ton> majin, ahaha
<shebang> Rodrigo, ve lah le tudo q tu se da bem
<Chucrute301> Alguem ai tem um android?
<shebang> Rodrigo, e tamo ae qq coisa
<majin> Rodrigo, tem um pendrive não, instala o ubuntu nele
<majin> Rodrigo, no minimo 4gb
<nntp> majin, faz isso com o cara nao
<majin> melhor que cd
<majin> :x
<majin> queimando mídia pra instalar distro é triste
<nntp> ah pra instalar sim
<nntp> agora instalar do pendriver
<nntp> ai pode ser
<sistematico> Bem, chegou a hora de tomar tereré, voltarei pra minha cripta.
<Majin_The_Spamme> E
<Majin_The_Spamme> I
<Majin_The_Spamme> S
<Majin_The_Spamme> S
<Majin_The_Spamme> O
<Majin_The_Spamme> M
<Majin_The_Spamme> E
<majin> isso nntp :}
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> sistematico, bot
<sistematico> Ih.
<majin> uaiuehiahue
<Rodrigo> Eh, tentarei, FUI!
<sistematico> O xuxuco voltou?
<majin> Majin_The_Spamme, fã?
<Majin_The_Spamme> Xuxuco¿?
<nntp> kkk
<Majin_The_Spamme> Kkk
<sistematico> É o xuxuxo ou Javanunes, CERTEZA!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<Majin_The_Spamme> Nao
<tiagoscd> ban já :P
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueh
<nntp> Derp
<sistematico> Pra fazer essas palhaçadas só os dois.
<majin> lol
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Majin_The_Spamme> Eu sou o chucrute msm
<Majin_The_Spamme> Kkk
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> Majin_The_Spamme: Isso, acelera aí que tu vai tomar..
<sistematico> Vai fundo coleguinha!
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuh
<Majin_The_Spamme> E
<Majin_The_Spamme> Calunia
<nntp> Majin_The_Spamme, issa da um look no shebang!
<Majin_The_Spamme>  
<majin> liga o turbo
<Majin_The_Spamme> P
<Majin_The_Spamme> O
<Majin_The_Spamme> R
<Majin_The_Spamme> R
<Majin_The_Spamme> A
<Majin_The_Spamme> V
<sistematico> ó
<Majin_The_Spamme> E
<Majin_The_Spamme> Y
<Majin_The_Spamme> M
<Majin_The_Spamme> A
<Majin_The_Spamme> I
<Majin_The_Spamme> S
<Majin_The_Spamme> Q
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhhuh
<Majin_The_Spamme> U
<Majin_The_Spamme> E
<majin> credo
<Majin_The_Spamme> M
<Majin_The_Spamme> E
<nntp> kkkk
<Majin_The_Spamme> R
<Majin_The_Spamme> D
<Majin_The_Spamme> A
<nntp> oh loco
<nntp> Ursinha,
<majin> da espaço pelo menos
<sistematico> Mais! Mais!
<majin> não da para ler
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<Majin_The_Spamme> T
<Majin_The_Spamme> A
<Majin_The_Spamme> P
<Majin_The_Spamme> A
<Majin_The_Spamme> S
<Majin_The_Spamme> S
<Majin_The_Spamme> A
<Majin_The_Spamme> N
<Majin_The_Spamme> D
<Majin_The_Spamme> O
<Majin_The_Spamme> B
<Majin_The_Spamme> I
<Majin_The_Spamme> G
<majin> aleluia
<shebang> kkk
<majin> meu fã
<shebang> nossa
<ayr_ton> ;x
<majin> ayr_ton, preguiçoso
<shebang> kkk
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: :)
<shebang> bacana
<shebang> viu ae majin
<shebang> kkk
<majin> o q
<shebang> qq rola com os flooders
<majin> ala tu ta falando igual a "mim"
<majin> como diria o sistematico
<shebang> eu nao
<majin> não?
<majin> bacana
<majin> viu ae majin
<majin> kkk
<shebang> shebang, nao flooda nao
<majin> UHAIhiahuiha
<shebang> nem o nntp
<nntp> ^^
<majin> leu nntp
<majin> o shebang te avisou
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ixi
<nntp> voltou
<majin> chegou o revoltado
<Chucrute301> Kkk
<nntp> ayr_ton, Chucrute301
<Chucrute301> Nads
<nntp> kkk
<majin> passou 5 minutos no canal
<Chucrute301> :D
<majin> e já estragou o Enter
<majin> nessa brincadeira
<majin> a tecla deve ta soltando
<Chucrute301> Revoltado?
<majin> bambeando igual ficava o espaço nos teclados antigos
<ayr_ton> shebang, '.'
<Chucrute301> Kk
<sistematico> Acho que ele tá soltando a rosca, isso sim.
<Chucrute301> To no meu galaxy
<sistematico> Num é o enter não.
<Chucrute301> Kkk
<majin> iaehiueheaeiuh
<Chucrute301> --'
<Chucrute301> Sempre tem um retardado
<shebang> aham
<Chucrute301> :D
<majin> vários
<sistematico> Eu to conectado a 32KBps e o inseto ainda me faz flood pra zuar mais ainda minha net.
<sistematico> É pra cabá mesmo.
<majin> credo
<majin> shebang, doa um bocado de banda pro sistematico
<shebang> kkk
<majin> tu ta podendo doar
<Chucrute301> Ate meu 3g e melhor que isso
<Chucrute301> Peta
<shebang> sistematico, liga via ssh aqui q tu leva melhor
<Chucrute301> Pera
<majin> poxar um cabo de barbante até a casa do sistematico
<sistematico> majin: É bixo, o troço aqui é feroz.
<Chucrute301> Tu ta no vivo com limite estourado?
<majin> puxar*
<sistematico> Chucrute301: É pô.
<majin> iauheiueuhee
<Chucrute301> ?
<Chucrute301> Eu tbm
<majin> agora que vi o sistematico é meu chará
<Chucrute301> Kkkj
<Chucrute301> Kk
<shebang> majin = sistematico
<majin> é
<shebang> shebang, = #!
<sistematico> No Brasil acho que num tem nenhuma operadora com 3g sem franquia.
<sistematico> Num sei.
<Chucrute301> Vd
<shebang> sistematico, tinha
<shebang> sistematico, a  ultima foi a brasil telecom
<majin> aieuhiuehe no Brasil nem se cumpre a franquia
<shebang> sistematico, eu tinha esse plano
<sistematico> shebang: 3G?
<shebang> sistematico, yep
<sistematico> Era 2.5G num era?
<majin> :P
<Chucrute301> Po a vivo diminui muito a velocidade apos a merreca dos 200mb :/
<majin> 0.5
<sistematico> Chucrute301: Aqui a franquia é 10GB.
<shebang> sistematico, eles deixaram desconfigurado o limite de banda dava 7 mega
<Chucrute301> Sistematico
<shebang> mas o normal deles era 50k
<Chucrute301> Eu vou te dar um cd de internet gratis kkkkk
<shebang> kkk
<majin> lol
<Chucrute301> E so muda o mac adress que reseta
<sistematico> Chucrute301: Eu vou te dar um pé no rabo.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Chucrute301> !!
<Chucrute301> ??
<majin> coloca um ibest discador ai sistematico
<sistematico> Troca boa né?
<majin> ou disca um 0800
<majin> bons tempos
<majin> chucrute = réiva na galera
<Chucrute301> ?
<Chucrute301> Pq me kikou?
<Chucrute301> Oo
<ayr_ton> aim for the head!
<majin> ./chanserv ban #ubuntu-br !*@177.196.26.195
<majin> :X
<nntp> 0
<Chucrute301> O sistematico rouba wifi do vizinho Oo
<majin> lol
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: heuaheuaueha
<sistematico>  Chucrute301!*@* adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<majin> ident
<majin> :P
<sistematico> Chessus.
<majin> lucas
<sistematico> Chessus me salva.
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> cara vem fazer gracinha aqui e acha que é só voltar e ficar de boa
<ayr_ton> sangue nos ói
<majin> :P
<nntp> vizzzzzzzzzzz
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Moleque, no mínimo.
<majin> macumba saravá solta peido sai fubá
<sistematico> hahahahahhaahahahaa
<tiagoscd> sistematico: se não for o xuxuco ou javanunes ainda
<tiagoscd> hueahuaeh
<majin> vamo benzer esse canal
<majin> chama o padre
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Isso que eu pensei logo de CARA!!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Falei é um dos dois! Num FALHA!
 * ayr_ton sets +hollywater #ubuntu-br
<nntp> esse java ae u saco ele nao eu acho
<nntp> lol
<tiagoscd> ayr_ton: holy*
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> ou doa um teclado ae pra mim
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> ayr_ton: Ah ayr_ton só +hollygrail nessa situação.
<sistematico> holy
<sistematico> uhuhu
<ayr_ton> =x
<nntp> ayr_ton, clerigo
<majin> :P
<sistematico> Talvez se o tiagoscd conseguir pegar a caveira de cristal do Indiana, não sei..
<shebang> shebang, monge!
<majin> uiaeiuheuhee
<tiagoscd> sabe o que eu acho massa?
<sistematico> pode ser que sim, pode ser que não...
<tiagoscd> a repercussão pós-ban
<tiagoscd> uheuahuaehea
<majin> vira um papo de cumadre fofoqueiras
<shebang> 3h matina pessoas animadas pos ban
<shebang> kkk
<majin> uhaieuhiuehe
<shebang> e os bot ?
<sistematico> <hemorroidetico> Poxa quem me baniu?
<sistematico> <sistematico> O capeta.
<majin> lol
<majin> hemorroidetico?!
<shebotbang> kkk
<majin> é um troll mesmo
<shebotbang> q cara estranho
<majin> !bang sistematico
<majin> shemale bot
<majin> !bang sistematico
<shebotbang> kkk
<shebotbang> shebotbang,
<sistematico> Ele deve estar dando um /whois no capeta! Vai xingar o coitado do Guilherme lá no #ArchLinux-br!!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<shebotbang> kkk
<majin> lol
<majin> XD
<shebotbang> fala pra ele q nao tem q dar nem dns q ele mora no inferno
<sistematico> O cara chama capeta! Esqueci!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<shebotbang> kkkk
<tiagoscd> uehauehaueahe
<majin> lol
<shebotbang> esse comando cycle eu nao sacava ele nao
<majin> ;}
<sistematico> Pessoal, vou deixar aqui uma dica.
<shebotbang> m
<sistematico> Acredito que muitos de vocês já conheçam!
<sistematico> http://delicious.com
<shebotbang> shebotbang, sei que nada sei
<majin> diga Jedi Master
<majin> e la vem besteira
<sistematico> Pra salvar os favoritos e tal..
<sistematico> majin: Não, o esquema é legal.
<majin> :}
<sistematico> Sério mesmo.
<tiagoscd> ctrl+D será?
<tiagoscd> =uheauheauehaa
<majin> lol
<shebotbang> eu saco isso ae tem tempo
<shebotbang> isso eh velho d+
<shebotbang> agora hoje ja tem google bookmarks
<majin> + qq tem
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Não mas aí você acessa de outros PCs.
<sistematico> shebotbang: Tem, mas o Google não tem tantos recursos.
<sistematico> shebotbang: Ele é bem parecido com o reddit.
<shebotbang> nossa delicious eh o pioneiro nisso ae
<majin> :D
<sistematico> shebotbang: Eu uso a mais de 5 anos.
<sistematico> O site era http://del.icio.us
<shebotbang> nao isso ae tem mais muito mais q 5 anos
<shebotbang> ixi
<shebotbang> isso ae eh mais velho q a AOL
<sistematico> Bem, eu curto bastante, tenho mais de 1000 links lá.
<sistematico> shebotbang: Eu sei.
<shebotbang> eh legal eu ja usei tanta coisa desses lances que eu ja me perdi saca
<shebotbang> tem um pouco em cada liugar
<ayr_ton> eu gosto do springpad
<shebotbang> kk
<shebotbang> qq hora eu vou juntar dudo
<shebotbang> nunca usei ayr_ton
<sistematico> shebotbang: Por isso que eu gosto do Delicious, eu coloco tudo lá.
<sistematico> shebotbang: Que nem o Forrst, é uma rede social para desenvolvedores.
<shebotbang> agora vcs conhecem o strumble deixa eu ver o nome direito aqui
<sistematico> Muito show.
<sistematico> Não sei se vocês conhecem.
<sistematico> shebotbang: StumbleUpon.
<shebotbang> isso
<shebotbang> nossa mo barato
<sistematico> shebotbang: Eu uso faz um bom tempo.
<sistematico> Assim como o reddit, e outros milhares que eu nem lembro.
<shebotbang> eu tmb conheci tem mais ou menos 1 ano ou 2 nao lembro ao certo to ficando esclerozado
<sistematico> shebotbang: Agora o meu xodó é o Sistematico Community.
<sistematico> shebotbang: Esse é show.
<shebotbang> lol
<sistematico> shebotbang: E o Sistematico Bookmarks?
<shebotbang> qq esse pessoal ta tramando ?
<shebotbang> xoom
<sistematico> Nossa, arrasa..
<shebotbang> motorola comprou ?
<sistematico> É uma pena que só o admin é cadastrado nesses dois serviços aí!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<shebotbang> http://www.stumbleupon.com/
<shebotbang> sistematico, e isso aqui c conhece ? http://astalavista.box.sk/ kkk isso eh velho tmb nem sei se ainda funfa
<sistematico> Powtx.
<sistematico> Demais.
<sistematico> Pra crackear o DreamWeaver e o Macromedia Flash.
<sistematico> E pegar 1 miilhão de trojans de lambuja.
<shebotbang> auehaeuhea
<shebotbang> eu gostava pra pegar codigo de celular
<shebotbang> motorola phreaking
<sistematico> Eu gostava do Digg.
<majin> só h4ck3r aqui
<majin> medo.
<shebotbang> kkk
<sistematico> Porem eu nunca entendi direito o que ele era.
<majin> :]
<shebotbang> raquer
<shebotbang> como diz o sistematico
<majin> é
<majin> :P
<sistematico> Um Twitter das cavernas, ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Momento nostalgia no canal.
<shebotbang> nossa
<shebotbang> z80 a parada
<sistematico> Usei muito o craigslist.
<sistematico> Mas tambem era meio conceitual demais.
<shebotbang> usei nao
<sistematico> Eu usava tambem o Google Directory, logo que lançou, não sei se tem ainda.
<shebotbang> esse eu usei
<shebotbang> nossa tinha bug d+
<shebotbang> e o google pages
<shebotbang> lixo
<sistematico> Tinham muitos buscadores que usavam esse conceito de diretórios.
<shebotbang> Altavista era o n1 antes do google
<sistematico> Você abria mais de mil seções chegava no final tinham 3 páginas :\
<sistematico> shebotbang: Eu usei Aonde.com, Cade.com.br e o infâme Yahoo Search.
<sistematico> Muito.
<shebotbang> cade usei muito
<shebotbang> yahoo comprou altavista
<sistematico> No Cade, o cara cadastrava o site, aí você buscava e achava.
<sistematico> Era tudo manual, o maluco lá devia usar um SQL pra armazenar os Links e descrições.
<sistematico> Num sei.
<shebotbang> kkk
<sistematico> Fazia o maior sucesso no Brasil.
<shebotbang> o google nao tinha isso tbm nao ?
<shebotbang> cade eu ja cadastrei site do xoom lah eu acho nossa
<sistematico> Num lembro, acho que não.
<shebotbang> acho que tinha sim hein
<sistematico> Na época do Cade eu cadastrei meu site lá tambem.
<shebotbang> kkk
<sistematico> algumacoisa.com
<sistematico> e algumacoisa.com.br
<shebotbang> nah eu nem tinha dominio essa epoca ae nao
<sistematico> Tinha dois domínios meu site.
<sistematico> Eu tinha.
<shebotbang> host era caro essa epoca
<sistematico> Em 99 eu comecei a ler sobre o assunto, no comecinho de 2000 eu lancei esse site.
<shebotbang> e tinha muito host gratis
<sistematico> Tinha 1000 acessos por dia.
<shebotbang> estranho isso neh
<shebotbang> kkk
<sistematico> shebotbang: Até hoje tem, é raro mais tem uns maluco mexendo com isso.
<shebotbang> hostfree neh
<sistematico> é
<shebotbang> isso ae eh nego doido fazendo cadastro de email e cpf
<shebotbang> testando estrutura de host
<shebotbang> depois manda todo mundo pro pau quem quiser paga quem nao quiser rodou
<sistematico> Num sei.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Hoje a melhor empresa de hospedagem, levando em conta o preço, na minha opinião, é a HostGator.
<shebotbang> ah eh xupacabra isso sim
<shebotbang> eu nunca hospedei lah
<shebotbang> ja usei dialhost
<shebotbang> boa
<sistematico> Mais de 6.000.000 de sites.
<shebotbang> so que eh caro
<shebotbang> ja foi boa eu acho
<shebotbang> hoje nem sei
<shebotbang> hostphd barada mas eh fuleira
<shebotbang> localweb tenho medo
<sistematico> Agora se tu tiver bala na agulha, o top do top é a MediaTemple, sem sombra de dúvidas.
<shebotbang> suporte parece que nao funfa nao
<sistematico> locaweb é cara pra besteira.
<shebotbang> br ?
<sistematico> A MediaTemple dizem que tem um Hardware Hiper Violento!
<sistematico> Não.
<sdsfgfsh> alguem joga team fortress 2?
<shebotbang> sistematico, nao adianta se nao tiver datacenter no br
<sistematico> shebotbang: Porque?
<shebotbang> fica lento
<sistematico> Fica não pô.
<shebotbang> resposta eh outra
<shebotbang> fica
<sistematico> shebotbang: Antigamente ficava.
<shebotbang> ainda fica
<shebotbang> nossa
<shebotbang> pega um datacenter em sp e um lah fora q tu ve mano
<shebotbang> da muita diferença
<shebotbang> tu passa em uns 10 node
<shebotbang> hun
<shebotbang> meu datacenter eh fora pq meu host tava malconfigurado aqui no brasil os cara tavam com problema
<shebotbang> eu meti num la fora
<sistematico> shebotbang: Olha, eu tenho um site na KingHost e outro na DreamHost o da última abre em um décimo do tempo.
<shebotbang> da diferença grande d+
<tiagoscd> posso falar do próprio ubuntubrsc.com neste caso
<shebotbang> cara o br abre mais rapido pode ser o fulero q for
<sistematico> E eu acho que a KingHost não é tão ruim.
<tiagoscd> nosso blog está hospedado fora
<tiagoscd> e temos um CDN configurado
<tiagoscd> não acho que seja lento :P
<sistematico> tiagoscd: É o que eu falo.
<shebotbang> veja bem nao eh que eh lento mas a diferença eh brutal pro datacenter br
<shebotbang> serio mesmo
<sistematico> Tudo bem que a KingHost tem um BUG feroz comigo.
<shebotbang> cara eu to com conexao de 35 megas
<tiagoscd> eu fui cliente da kinghost já
<shebotbang> eu sei qq eu to falando
<tiagoscd> acho o fim da picada não ter cpanel na parada
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> aquele painel de controle deles é uma caca
<tiagoscd> :x
<tiagoscd> como não era vps, ficava engessado
<sistematico> É.
<shebotbang> credo
<sistematico> O meu tem SSH, isso ajuda um pouco.
<shebotbang> cara ta rolando revenda br hoje linux barato viu
<shebotbang> compensa tu pegar um host aqui
<sistematico> Eu queria uma empresa de hospedagem que usasse o FreeBSD ou OpenBSD.
<tiagoscd> shebotbang: www.speedysparrow.com
<sistematico> Mas isso é muito raro.
<tiagoscd> é melhor e sai mais barato que aqui
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> é onde o ubuntu-br-sc se encontra hoje também
<tiagoscd> :)
<shebotbang> mmm
<shebotbang> eu to nessa bomba aqui
<shebotbang> http://hostphd.com.br/
<shebotbang> kkk
<sistematico> tiagoscd: A hostgator pelos menos nos specs é superior e mais barata, eu não sei porque nunca usei nenhuma dessas duas.
<sistematico> Só que uma coisa eu falo, tu pode entrar no chat agora que tem um maluco pra te atender.
<sistematico> Nisso ela é feroz.
<tiagoscd> eu tenho um vps na hostgator também
<shebotbang> pois eh isso ae eh importante d+
<shebotbang> suporte cara
<shebotbang> esse hostphd cara quem toca isso ae parece que eh um cara soh
<shebotbang> mal educado pracaralho
<sistematico> shebotbang: uhuhuhuhu
<shebotbang> tem q saber levar ele
<shebotbang> pq o cara eh disaforado mas o preço eh bom e ta rodando redondo
<shebotbang> tem umas trap saca
<sistematico> Assinei um plano de rádio streaming uma vez, que era um maluco só tambem.
<tiagoscd> minha gente, estou quase tendo um treco aqui, finalmente TF2 parece que vai rodafr
<tiagoscd> pelo menos a música tá tocando
<tiagoscd> uheauehaue
<shebotbang> que o c tem q tomar cuidado pra nao ficar fora do ar
<shebotbang> haha
<shebotbang> tiagoscd,  ae sim
<shebotbang> tiagoscd, ja era o irc agora aeuheau
<sistematico> tiagoscd: TF2 no Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> se funcionar, provavelmente
<tiagoscd> sistematico: sim
<tiagoscd> lol
<tiagoscd> nativo
<tiagoscd> \o/
<sistematico> Aí vira heim..
<sistematico> Uma pena que eu me lasquei nessa.
<shebotbang> sistematico, mas eu gosto desse hostphd que nao tem limite de trafego
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Tem CSS já?
<shebotbang> tem nao
<shebotbang> aeuhea
<sistematico> shebotbang: Na HostGator não tem limite de trafego nem de espaço.
<tiagoscd> CSS? como não sou gamer não conheço pelas siglas
<shebotbang> sistematico, eu sou fera no css tmb
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<shebotbang> sourrce
<shebotbang> source
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<shebotbang> counter strike source
<tiagoscd> cs source
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Counter-Strike: Source.
<tiagoscd> acho que não
<tiagoscd> tem alguns jogos pra comprar
<tiagoscd> mas o que tem disponível hoje aqui pra mim
<sistematico> O único jogo que eu curto.
<tiagoscd> é TF2 e Serious Sam 3
<shebotbang> mmm
<sistematico> TF2 é bom tambem.
<shebotbang> serious sam eh o que rola os assasinos ?
<sistematico> Mas como eu sou do TargeTDown eu só jogo CSS.
<tiagoscd> não faço ideia :P eu estou preocupado com o TF2 mesmo
<shebotbang> eu noa enquadrei no tf2 nao
<tiagoscd> é o que esperei por anos pra jogar
<tiagoscd> só não jogava por ser coisa de Windows
<tiagoscd> :P
<shebotbang> eu parei de jogar
<shebotbang> td
<tiagoscd> ou Mac
<shebotbang> fui expluso do hava
<shebotbang> kkk
<shebotbang> sistematico, banido do hava
<shebotbang> 1 dos meus steam
<sistematico> Bah..
<shebotbang> chamei o new de xiter
<shebotbang> adm god mode
<tiagoscd> pelo jeito vai ficar só na musiquinha :(
<sistematico> Os caras do TD estavam todos banidos do Marrentos.
<shebotbang> eu dando tiro no cara o cara nao morre
<sistematico> Tem adm que dose mesmo.
<shebotbang> nem
<sistematico> Até no TD tem uns cara estranho.
<shebotbang> falei pro cara
<shebotbang> tem d+
<shebotbang> eu pago pau pra adm nao
<sistematico> Mas eu num falo nada.
<shebotbang> me bane mas eu vo esculaxar ele kkk
<shebotbang> nah esse new ae deu nao
<shebotbang> no hava mano
<shebotbang> nem lah so tem xiter
<shebotbang> eu ja tava puto com isso ae
<shebotbang> ae ateh adm xiter ae eu grilei
<shebotbang> hoje eu nem to jogando mais mas eu tava no td
<shebotbang> legal lah tmb
<shebotbang> gostava do zoom tmb conhece lah ?
<shebotbang> galera tranquila
<shebotbang> vo montar eh um sv aqui linux sistematico
<shebotbang> 3 mega de up 34 slots
<tiagoscd> pqp, tá rodando
<tiagoscd> lol
<tiagoscd> povo, até semana que vem quem sabe
<tiagoscd> uheauehauhe
<majin> :}
<majin> galerinha do mal, vou dormir
<majin> um abraço para quem fica
<majin> :)
<tiagoscd> noite pessoas
<tiagoscd> :(
<tiagoscd> :)
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, bom dia
<PhoenixBR> Estou com um probleminha pra vocês me ajudarem
<PhoenixBR> =)
<PhoenixBR> Sou um noob user de Ubuntu, acabei de instalar o 12.04 LTS (instalação por pendrive) ao lado do Windows 7
<PhoenixBR> A instalação ocorreu tranquila, mas quando fui iniciar pela 1x a tela do notebook apagava.
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e qual a treta?
<PhoenixBR> dava pra ver se prestasse atenção que as imagens estavam lá
<PhoenixBR> mas bem escuras
<PhoenixBR> como se fosse só questão de brilho ou ecrã desligado
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: as teclas para aumentar a luminosidade da tela não funcionaram?
<PhoenixBR> acredito que não
<PhoenixBR> tá no brilho maximo
<PhoenixBR> conectei um monitor
<PhoenixBR> e no monitor pegou lindo!
<PhoenixBR> até achei que a bronca era da tela do notebook
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: tente atualizar para ver se não é problema de driver acpi / video
<PhoenixBR> mas quando eu entro no windows ele pega normal
<PhoenixBR> :P
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: o problema é hardware+drive
<PhoenixBR> então, como eu não sei nada de Linux
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: a configuração automática não está das melhores
<PhoenixBR> um amigo meu me passou uns comandos aqui
<PhoenixBR> que eu executei prontamente
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: tente atualizar e reiniciar
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: aproveite que o monitor funciona
<PhoenixBR> sudo apt-get update  e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PhoenixBR> usei esses dois aí
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e rodaram tranquilamente?
<PhoenixBR> uhum
<PhoenixBR> a primeira saiu baixando um monte de pacote
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: reiniciou?
<PhoenixBR> reiniciei
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: o apt-get update apenas sincroniza sua lista, não baixa pacotes
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: digita apt-get upgrade
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: o que aparece?
<PhoenixBR> eu digitei depois sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: digita apt-get upgrade
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: o que acontece?
<PhoenixBR> ok, pera
<PhoenixBR> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e agora apt-get dist-upgrade
<PhoenixBR> mesma coisa
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ok, sistema atualizado
<PhoenixBR> :)
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e continua o mesmo problema, correto?
<PhoenixBR> uhum
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: durante a inicialização o processo vai normalmente?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e só escurece quando inicia o X
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ou o problema é persistente desde o início?
<PhoenixBR> desde o inicio
<PhoenixBR> quando escolho iniciar o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> ele aparece uma tela lilás
<PhoenixBR> e depois escurece
<PhoenixBR> nem o logo do ubuntu aparece
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ok, qual seu hardware?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: em relação ao video
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: cola seu lspci -k e lspci -v no pastebin
<PhoenixBR> calma
<PhoenixBR> como vejo isso?
<PhoenixBR> e o que é pastebin?
<PhoenixBR> :D
<Rudolf> vish
<PhoenixBR> consegui o lspci
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: pastebin é um site onde vc cola o resultado dos comandos, ou logs
<PhoenixBR> hum
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: evitar colocar mais de 3 linhas aqui no canal
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: pastebin.com
<PhoenixBR> http://pastebin.com/5ueAU4k8
<PhoenixBR> =)
<PhoenixBR> esqueci do -k
<PhoenixBR> vou fazer denovo
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: é, ia pedir isso
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ultrabook?
<PhoenixBR> oi?
<PhoenixBR> não
<PhoenixBR> é um acer aspire
<PhoenixBR> http://pastebin.com/1uEDguAw
<PhoenixBR> o -v tá aqui: http://pastebin.com/GfAarVuy
<PhoenixBR> pelo que vi aqui, mas nem me atrevo a falar muito sobre, é que não tem nenhum driver proprietário
<PhoenixBR> instalado
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: i915
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: intel não precisa de driver "proprietário"
<PhoenixBR> hum
<PhoenixBR> algumas coisas interessantes
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: um favor
<PhoenixBR> quando altero o brilho
<PhoenixBR> fn + seta pra direita
<PhoenixBR> não muda o brilho do monitor acoplado
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: apt-get install intel-gpu-tools
<PhoenixBR> nem nada na tela do notebook
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: é driver
<PhoenixBR> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto intel-gpu-tools já é a versão mais nova. Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:   linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic-pae Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atua
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Aerolitus> acho que o acpi dos acer é 'customizado'
<Aerolitus> aha, leia-se fora de padrão
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: intel_backlight 80
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: que bom
<Aerolitus> ai eupergunto: qual motivo de construir algo fora do padrão?
<PhoenixBR> coloquei no terminal: sudo intel_backlight 80
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e ae?
<PhoenixBR> continua escuro
<PhoenixBR> =\
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: então, caminho mais dificil
<PhoenixBR> ixe
<PhoenixBR> =\
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: sudo vim  /etc/default/grub
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: adicione essa linha pcie_aspm=force
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e mude isso GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: para isso
<Rudolf> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor elevator=noop"
<Aerolitus> elevator o.0
<Aerolitus> uhaeha
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ?
<Aerolitus> PhoenixBR: o comando acpi retorna o que?
<PhoenixBR> ixe
<PhoenixBR> calma
<PhoenixBR> antes disso aí
<PhoenixBR> só uma curiosidade
<PhoenixBR> tow mexendo aqui no "monitores"
<PhoenixBR> tem lá o monitor CC Eletronics e do lado tem Laptop
<PhoenixBR> um do lado do outro, extendido
<PhoenixBR> quando boto pra espelhar
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: se vc for colocar os comandos que passei, precisa reiniciar,
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: não tem que dar update-grub?
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: tem
<Aerolitus> e as vezes refazer o initramfs
<Rudolf> taí um motivo que não uso initramfs
<PhoenixBR> pronto
<PhoenixBR> voltei
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: faço isso mesmo?
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: do sudo vim e tal... ?
<Aerolitus> eu uso aqui porque vem por padrão na distro, só para não desviar muito
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: e o resto que o Aerolitus falou
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: aqui não tem vim
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: pelo jeito tem que instalar né?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: pode ser nano, vi
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: vim é um editor de texto
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: nano ou vi também
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ah, uma dica
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: já que vc é cru em linux, tem muito para ler
<PhoenixBR> =) massa
<PhoenixBR> bom, primeiro, sou tão noob que não tow conseguindo alterar o grub lá
<PhoenixBR> não consigo deletar nem dar 'enter'
<PhoenixBR> usei o vi pra editar
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: é, vi para noob foi maldade minha
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: tente o nano, ele é mais "notepad like"
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: no via, digite Esc, depos :q!
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: para sair
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: digo, no vi
<PhoenixBR> consegui aqui editar
<PhoenixBR> vou reiniciar e já volto
<PhoenixBR> ah sim
<PhoenixBR> antes de reiniciar
<PhoenixBR> tem que fazer o que aerolitus falou?
<PhoenixBR> quando jogo acpi no terminal diz que não está instalado no momento
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: ?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: upgrade-grub
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: se existir, go agead
<Rudolf> ahead
<PhoenixBR> coloco esse comando no terminal?
<PhoenixBR> deu command not found
<PhoenixBR> tem que colocar sudo ou coisa do tipo?
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: sim, é comando root
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ops, com sudo sim
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: é comando do root
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: como assim do root? como coloco no terminal?
<PhoenixBR> coloquei sudo upgrade-grub e não pegou
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: lets google
<PhoenixBR> vi aqui
<PhoenixBR> num é update não?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: é, falei "abrobrinha"
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: malz
<PhoenixBR> u:D
<PhoenixBR> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-33-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-33-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-29-generic-pae Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: reboot
<PhoenixBR> lá vou eu
<PhoenixBR> tem comando pra rebotar também ?
<PhoenixBR> :D
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: reboot
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: ou shutdown -r now
<tiagoscd> dia :-)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e ae Mestre Jigoro
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: uehauehauea
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> tudo certo?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: supimpa
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: vc usa aqueles apontadores laser para apresentações?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sabe de algum 100% garantido no linux?
<tiagoscd> depende do contexto da apresentação, hehe
<tiagoscd> o meu eu comprei no mercado livre o primeiro que achei
<tiagoscd> e funciona super bem
<tiagoscd> troca slides e tals
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: apresentação em openoffice, impressive, etc
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tenho um seminário na sexta-feira que vem
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e como vou apresentar sozinho, vou ter que mudar as páginas de longe
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: enfim
<tiagoscd> pra ser sincero eu nunca vi um que não funcione no ubuntu
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: só para não ter problemas
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ok
<rsser> sei que tá off, mas é de interesse dos BRs  ==> 16/11/2012 - 08h43 Justiça de Jersey considera Maluf culpado por desvio de US$ 22 milhões
<rsser> LoL
<Rudolf> rsser: é
<Rudolf> rsser: só aqui no brasil que ele não é culpado
<Rudolf> rsser: fora que com o poder e advogados, recorre em while(1)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: vou ali na Kalunga pegar um
<tiagoscd> rsser: sim, não basta a Interpol :P
<tiagoscd> heauehauea
<tiagoscd> beleza
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: Cara, pegou! Tow usando pelo notebook agora!
<PhoenixBR> :D
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: Que magia foi essa?
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: Aquelas alterações afetam alguma coisa no funcionamento do Ubuntu?
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: Agradeço desde já!
<PhoenixBR> :D
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: afetam a maneira como vai ser tratado o driver da placa de video
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: Como eu não vou mexer tão cedo com isso...
<PhoenixBR> Rudolf: a propósito, qual o link mesmo daquele tutorial pra iniciante?
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: guiafoca
<Rudolf> PhoenixBR: guiafoca.org
<Laranjex> Bom dia, to com uma duvida e nao achei solução baixei a nova versao do linux ubuntu e quando inicio o cd pede login e senha
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: essa é sua
<tiagoscd> Laranjex: bom dia
<tiagoscd> em que parte ele pede isso?
<alvaro> Estou  com um problema com o Unity do Ubuntu, de uma hora para outra ele não funciona, simplesmente "congela" a tela, o mouse e o teclado não funciona, tenho que desligar o pc na marra, o que pode estar acontecendo?
<Laranjex> Eu baixei ele em iso gravei e iniciei pra fazer execuções e intalação ele carrega e ja pede a senha
<Rudolf> alvaro: pode ser o driver da placa de video
<Rudolf> alvaro: ou alguma customização sua
<alvaro> não mudei nada no sistema
<alvaro> Rudolf, o interessante é que inicio o pc de novo e esta tudo bem
<alvaro> isso é a minha duvida
<Rudolf> alvaro: para do nada?
<alvaro> sim
<Rudolf> alvaro: pc novo? desk ou note?
<alvaro> 2 anos de uso, Desktop
<Rudolf> alvaro: dmesg, /var/log/messages
<Rudolf> alvaro: já checou?
<Rudolf> alvaro: pode ser memoria, super aquecimento
<Rudolf> alvaro: vazamento de capacitor
<alvaro> vou checar
<Laranjex> achu que travar o meu nao trava nao, só demora carregar a inicialização do cd e quando inicia ele pede senha! kkkk
<Rudolf> Laranjex: chegou a consultar o google?
<tiagoscd> Laranjex: mas ele pede a senha em uma tela preta?
<alvaro> Rudolf olha o que deu http://pastebin.com/TL5ji9Fn
<Laranjex> sim
<Laranjex> ja tentei user: root senha em branco
<Laranjex> user x user
<Rudolf> alvaro: tu viu?
<alvaro> sou meio leigo em relação a isso
<Rudolf> alvaro: seu disco parece não estar muito feliz
<Rudolf> alvaro: está atualizado seu sistema?
<alvaro> sim
<Rudolf> alvaro: vamos por parter, atuelize seu sistema, posteriormente shutdown -Fr now
<Rudolf> alvaro: e vamos ver se esse erro
<Rudolf> [    2.787061] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 10489535
<Rudolf> alvaro: desaparece
<Rudolf> alvaro: mas seguinte, pode ser que ele encontre problemas maiores
<Rudolf> alvaro: antes dissp
<Rudolf> alvaro: procure, baixe e grave a iso do systemrescuecd
<Rudolf> alvaro: pode precisar
<alvaro> como faço par excluir o pacote orfão?
<Rudolf> alvaro: que pacote meu filho?
<rsser> por que criar o usblive está levando tanto tempo?
<rsser> cara, tah mais de 1hr aqui descompactando
<rsser> e olha que o iso tah no hd do pc
<Rudolf> rsser: escrita no usb 1.1?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuh
<alvaro> voltei
<rsser> eu uso easy123 para fazer o linux pendrive
<rsser> Rudolf:  não
<rsser> eu não marquei essa opcao
<rsser> cara, está copiando a 16KB/s
<Rudolf> rsser: culpa do seu hardware
<rsser> estou apavorado
<Rudolf> rsser: fazer o que?
<rsser> como culpa do meu hardware?
<Rudolf> rsser: joga tudo fora e compra novo
<alvaro> Rudof como corrijo o problema
<rsser> meu hardware é super recente
<rsser> Rudolf: respeite meu hardware!
<Rudolf> rsser: não disse que era velhice
<Rudolf> rsser: só mal suportado
<Rudolf> alvaro: eu já disse
<rsser> então a culpa é de q uem?
<Sorentto> baum dia gente boa... quem ta em casa tranquilo porque emendou o feriado???
<Rudolf> alvaro: shutdown -Fr now
<rsser> eh do software, Rudolf
<rsser> e não do meu hardware
<Rudolf> rsser: de quem produziu o hardware e não forneceu o whiteprint do sistema
<rsser> sem essa, cara
<Rudolf> rsser: foi lá o developer guerreiro e fez reversa no que pode
<alvaro> fiz esse comando e só reiniciou o pc
<rsser> a intel anda escrevendo code pra linux
<Rudolf> rsser: mimimimi
<rsser> hehe
<Rudolf> rsser: não vai mudar os 16Kbps
<rsser> tah mudando
<rsser> as vezes 100KB/s
<Rudolf> alvaro: então baixe e rode o systemrescuecd
<rsser> depois pula pra vaalores menores
<Rudolf> alvaro: e faça um fsck -l /dev/sda1
<Laranjex> o cd inicia cai direto nessa pagina http://rafaelneri.net/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ubuntu12.04-login-screen.png
<rsser> agora tah em 255KB/s
<Rudolf> rsser: coloca o iotop para rodar aí
<rsser> iotop?
<rsser> toh no windows, fazzendo tudo, Rudolf
<Rudolf> rsser: cara, quase te mando a pqp agora
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> usai estou fazendo o liveusb no windows, oras
<rsser> uai*
<Rudolf> rsser: mas vc vem falar isso no final
<Rudolf> rsser: se tá no windows, se vira
<rsser> claro
<Rudolf> eu hein
<rsser> ora, eu não tenho culpa, se o easy123 não está funcionando adequadamente
<rsser> Rudolf: nas versoes antigas ele sempre funcionou mto bem
<Rudolf> rsser: boa sorte
<Rudolf> alvaro: achou o systemrescuecd?
<Rudolf> alvaro: o problema do seu sistema aparentemente é no disco
<alvaro> não
<Rudolf> alvaro: ou hardware ou software
<Rudolf> alvaro: está com inconsistência no filesystem
<Rudolf> alvaro: vc precisa corrigir iso
<Rudolf> isso
<alvaro> fsck -l /dev/sda1 o terminão não aceita esse comando
<alvaro> *terminal
<Rudolf> alvaro: NÃO PODE FAZER ISSO COM O SISTEMA RODANDO
<Rudolf> alvaro: pode corromper mais ainda seu sistema
<Rudolf> alvaro: por isso o systemrescuecd
<alvaro> em qual site consigo?
<alvaro> to perdidão
<Rudolf> alvaro: comece se encontrando no google
<Rudolf> alvaro: no duckduckgo
<Rudolf> alvaro: qualquer site de busca
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<alvaro> desculpe
<rsser> Rudolf: tah bravo, 40min pra fazer um usblive
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> hehe
<Aerolitus> duckduckgo é da hora =D
<Rudolf> alvaro: desculpe pelo que?
<alvaro> pelo rsrsrs
<alvaro> achei o SystemRescueCD o site, porem não achei a referida ISO para Dowload
<Rudolf> alvaro: vai que tu consegue kid
<b4rtb0y> Olá açguem?
<b4rtb0y> alguem*
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<Rudolf> cri cri cri
<Aerolitus> não tem ninguém lol
<rsser> como faço pro dash localizar pastas locamente?
<rsser> localmente*
<b4rtb0y> Pessoal tenho uma duvida to particionando 150 gb para o ubuntu o que vcs recomendariam para mim de memoria swap e pra raiz?
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<rsser> b4rtb0y: coloca 30GB pro sistema /
<Aerolitus> b4rtb0y: depende
<b4rtb0y> e swap?
<rsser> e o resto para o /home
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: 2G swap, o resto /
<rsser> hj em dia, depende
<rsser> quanto de memoria tu tem?
<b4rtb0y> tipo falaram que seria o dobro pra swap ne
<b4rtb0y> so que tenho
<rsser> se vc tiver mta memoria
<b4rtb0y> 6gb
<b4rtb0y> de ram
<Aerolitus> depende se /usr, /var e o resto também vão ser separadas
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: não faça isso
<rsser> o swap pode ser pequeno
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: coloque 2G, que tá bom
<rsser> não precisa
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: dobro era antigamente quando memória ram era cara
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: 2G tá bom
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: para imprevistos
<b4rtb0y> a eu ia colocando 4gb
<b4rtb0y> kkk
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: e vc pode aumentar depois se algo acontecer
<b4rtb0y> e pra raiz coloco quantos?
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: swap em arquivo é facinho
<b4rtb0y> a blz
<b4rtb0y> ;D
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: depende, qual a possibilidade de vc reinstalar o sistema sem precisar formatar o /home
 * Aerolitus falando com as paredes \o/
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: essa é a vantagem de separar
<b4rtb0y> a quero sempre manter atualizado
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: separar /usr , /var em desktop é desnecessário
<b4rtb0y> kkkk ;x
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: depende
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: e o que tem haver?
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: do que?
<Aerolitus> eu separo, tudo
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: da sua paranóia
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ah!
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: parei de separar faz tempo
<b4rtb0y> a seila queria de uma maneira segura para mim atualizar
<b4rtb0y> por isso fiz as perguntas
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: só separo /home
<Aerolitus> eu separo, porque daí dá para fazer umas coisas lçegais
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: particionamento não influencia muito em atualização
<Aerolitus> #legais
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: tipo?
<b4rtb0y> certo então separaria quanto para o sitema
<Aerolitus> tipo noatime, noexec, ou montar partição em chroot e etc
<b4rtb0y> um amigo disse que 20 gb
<b4rtb0y> tava bom
<alvaro> rudolf o dowload vai demorar algum tempo, depois de gravado a ISO é só reiniciar o pc com o cd dentro  e ele corrije as falhas
<Aerolitus> é que não é um desk, é laboratório ninja webcom
<Rudolf> alvaro: ele não faz automático
<Rudolf> alvaro: mas sim, o caminho é esse
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ah, não se aplica a 99% dos usuários deste canal
<alvaro> me dá uma luz, quais comando utilizar então?
<Rudolf> alvaro: fsck -y /dev/sda1
<Rudolf> alvaro: guiafoca.org (ja leu?)
<alvaro> certo
<b4rtb0y> Rudolf: 20gb para raiz esta bom? '-'
<alvaro> já li um pouco
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: sm
<b4rtb0y> vlw obg
<alvaro> o problema é tempo para ler que é muito curto :(
<Rudolf> alvaro: ah cara, ou se aprende ou fica travado
<Aerolitus> imprima e leia por ae, eu faço isto
<alvaro> ok
<Rudolf> alvaro: dependente de quem "perdeu tempo" lendo
<Aerolitus> já li código haskell no meio do trânsito o.0
<alvaro> não me entendeu, a minha vida é que é muito corrida
<Rudolf> alvaro: a minha também
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: isso é crime
<Aerolitus> hahuaeuh
<alvaro> te agradeço Rudolf
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: se eu fosse guarda de transito já chegava na voadora
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: "filho da puta, tu ainda vai matar alguém"
<Aerolitus> é só não puxar as folhas e colocar no para brisa
<Aerolitus> tem que ser de canto =D
<Rudolf> visão periférica né
<Rudolf> caÔ
<Rudolf> na hora que tu matar alguém e ver sua vida um inferno
<Rudolf> vai parar de fazer essas porras
<Aerolitus> nossa 0.0
<rsser> com o nivel de memoria que se tem, acho besteira vc reservar swap grande, se vc não eh o tipo de pessoa que vive hibernando o pc
<rsser> eu mesmo coloquei um pequeno swap pro meu sistema de apenas 256MB
<Rudolf> rsser: vlido
<rsser> Rudolf: ateh que enfim terminou o liveusb
<Aerolitus> é engraçado que tenho 2gb nesta máquina, usando 449mb, mesmo assim o sistema já puxou 63mb de swap
<rsser> Aerolitus: c
<rsser> vc debe
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: da para diminuir mais ainda o consumo de swap
<rsser> deve ter processos indo pro background
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: lá no /etc/sysctl.conf
<rsser> galera vou reiniciar aqui
<rsser> e ver essa iso de 64bits
<b4rtb0y> hora de instalar o ubuntu inte mais e.e
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: dae ele prioriza a ram?
<rsser> okay, b4rtb0y
<b4rtb0y> voltar usa esse treco
<b4rtb0y> >.>
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: sim
<rsser> swap deveria servir soh pra hibernacao isso sim
<Aerolitus> beleza
<rsser> esse lance de poupar memoria eh bobagem pra user comum
<rsser> os caras tao computadores mais parrudos
<rsser> pcs com 6GB ou 8GB de ram
<rsser> 4GB de ram eh memoria demais pra sistemas linux
<rsser> imagine então 6 ou 8GB?
<Aerolitus> eu tenho 2gb e nunca faltou
<b4rtb0y> to com 6gb
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<Aerolitus> 4gb eu iria colocar o OS na ram =D
<rsser> claro, Aerolitus
<b4rtb0y> tava ate com duvida do tamanho da minha swap
<b4rtb0y> =s
<rsser> entendo
<b4rtb0y> vou por 2gb mesmo
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<rsser> ok
<Aerolitus> rsser: e não me referia a swap, mas a ram mesmo
<rsser> na epoca que os pcs tinham menos memoria, a regra era colocar o swap com o dobro da ram
<rsser> mas hj em dia, naum precisa mais
<rsser> entendo, Aerolitus
<rsser> 2GB roda bem, mas tipo, pra aqueles que querem jogar um joguinho vai precisar demais
<Aerolitus> até que é uma boa idéia isto, vou comprar mais memória e fazer ramfs
<Aerolitus> aha
<rsser> agora que a steam tah desbravando as terras livres
<rsser> vai precisar
<rsser> de mais ram
<Aerolitus> dae dá para fazer algo do tipo, na inicialização, montar os ramfs, copiar do hd para as respectivas partiçoes de memória, no shutdown, sincronizar com o hd via rsync ..
<Aerolitus> na real, sincronizar de tempo em tempo, para salvar das faltas de enrgia
<rsser> hehe, Aerolitus
<Aerolitus> sim, vou fazer =D
<rsser> eh colocar tudo na ram seria uma boa por causa da velocidade
<rsser> seria o maximo
<Aerolitus> sim
<rsser> eu queria aprender a fazer isso, Aerolitus
<rsser> que topico eh esse, Aerolitus ?
<Aerolitus> man mount
<rsser> pra eu pesquisar depois
<Aerolitus> procura ramfs
<rsser> ok
<rsser> vou reiniciar aqui
<Aerolitus> para montar o que eu disse, vai precisar de um pouco de script shell, rsync e mount
<rsser> já volto
<Aerolitus> aha
<rsser> okay, Aerolitus
<shebotbang> hal
<nntp> bom dia pessoal
<nntp> Aerolitus, Rudolf tiagoscd  pessoal do bot... Rudolf ta na ativaf hoje haueh tudo certo ae ?!
<Aerolitus> dia
<Rudolf> nntp: hau!
<Rudolf> nntp: em casa
<Rudolf> nntp: de folga
<Rudolf> nntp: mas trabalhei ontem
<Rudolf> nntp: subir um cluster de firewall
<Rudolf> nntp: com load balance e redundancia
<nntp> Rudolf, loadbalance eh dose
<nntp> Rudolf, fui fazer isso uma vez apanhei muito
<Aerolitus> com pf é um doce
<Rudolf> nntp: já te disse que não trabalho com linux né?
<nntp> Rudolf, nao
<Rudolf> nntp: parei com as drogas
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuh
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> isso eu tmb parei
<Rudolf> nntp: ha, me esqueci
<Rudolf> nntp: malz
<nntp> Rudolf, c ta fazendo o q ?
<nntp> usando o que ?
<Rudolf> nntp: eu to em casa curtindo  a folga
<Aerolitus> o Rudolf é só cogumelo azul de merda de vaca
<nntp> Rudolf, mas sim digo sem usar linux ?
<Aerolitus> lol
<nntp> Aerolitus, cogu leza d+
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: vou te dar um desconto por essa
<Aerolitus> nntp: e como se descobre que está lesado?
 * Aerolitus tem medo
<nntp> Aerolitus, haha hora que o povo olha pro c e fala iae fritexz
<Aerolitus> hahuaehua
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> Rudolf,  e vc entao ta fazendo cluster com o q ?
<nntp> Rudolf, usa mikrotik kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: fortinet
<Aerolitus> pelo nome deve ser daqueles que tem o adesivinho, "certified symmantec bla bla shit"
<L88os> bom dia a todos
<nntp> nuh
<nntp> Rudolf, box?
<Rudolf> nntp: sim, appliance
<nntp> bom dia
<nntp> eu tava vendo um ontem deixa eu ver aqui pq o sistematico me levou ao passado no delicious entao entrei lah tinha um link de 2007 deixa eu ver se eh isso mesmo
<L88os> alguém poderia me ajudar a restaurar meu driver opensource. acabei de fazer merda tentando instalar o driver da ati.
<nntp> Rudolf, http://www.vyatta.com/ mas nao eh um box nao eh mais o os apenas nao deve ser tao completo com oo teu nao
<Rudolf> nntp: já ouvi falar
<Rudolf> nntp: mas a concorrencia é cisco, juniper, etc
<nntp> umhum
<nntp> L88os, qq aconteceu ai meu filho ?
<Aerolitus> ah eu já vi um exploit para isto dae
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: tem varios
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: assim como para linux
<Aerolitus> sim
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: em ambos, tem que correr para atualizar
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: deixar up to date
<L88os> nntp: tentei instalar o driver da ati e deu merda em tudo, quero habilitar o driver opensource novamente.
<Aerolitus> o único sistema que só vi um exploit uma única vez foi o openbsd, e quandovi ele já estava uns quatro anos sem funcionar
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: pena que tu coloca mais software em cima, alem do openbsd
<Aerolitus> de vez em quando você pessa lá para ver a errata, dae tem lá: "corrigido código que poderia originar possível falha ..."
<Aerolitus> lolç
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: sim, dae mata =DS
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: mundo real é foda
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: por exemplo, usuários
<Aerolitus> mas já é uma grande coisa o sistema base ser forte
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: rede zuada com phishing é mato
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: o mundo real do openbsd é o mesmo de qualquer OS
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ou com aplicação zuada
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: não to falando do openbsd
<Aerolitus> ah, entendi
<nntp> L88os, ja tentou remover os drivers ?
<L88os> nntp: já tentei alguns comando aqui mas não resolveu. alguma dica?
<Aerolitus> é meio comoo capitalismo, cresce, cresce e desmorona, penso que com sistemas será a mesma coisa, crescimento desenfreado e ruína
<nntp> L88os, vc baixou da net neh ?
<nntp> sh ati-driver-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<L88os> nntp: sim, no site da ati
<nntp> Aerolitus, 1a coisa que tu aprender em sistemas e metodos administrativos ou analise de sistemas e tals
<nntp> Aerolitus, todo sistema tem falhas
<nntp> L88os, viu o camando ae ?
<nntp> poe o sudo antes
<nntp> sudo sh ati-driver-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<Aerolitus> nntp: tem, dae em vez de corrigir a raíz da falha, põe um remendo a adiciona mais coisa, mais falha mais remendo e mais coisa .. acredito não ser sustentável =D
<nntp> Aerolitus, o universo eh uma coisa instavel e explosiva de dimensoes cosmica
<Aerolitus> mas os sistemas, não
<Aerolitus> apesar de virem eles, nós e tudo da poeira de uma estrela, não são a mesma coisa
<L88os> nntp: com --uninstall não funciona
<nntp> L88os, tenta isso ae sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<L88os> é possivel eu forçar ele iniciar com o driver do kernel?
<nntp> L88os, faz isso nao
<nntp> L88os, vamo lah
<nntp> L88os,  sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<L88os> não existe esse arquivo.
<nntp> L88os, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<L88os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362627/
<nntp>  sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_*
<Rudolf> que zica hein
<nntp> nem instalou o driver
<nntp> L88os, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nntp> L88os, agora esse
<nntp> L88os,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 xserver-xorg-core
<Aerolitus> deve ter dado algum erro em meio a instalação
<Aerolitus> só tem meio set de arquivo ae
<nntp> ele tava com driver open instalado foi por proprietario
<L88os> Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<nntp> ja fiz isso explode tudo
<nntp> nao tem nem xorg ?
<nntp> kk
<Rudolf> http://g1.globo.com/ceara/noticia/2012/11/pai-perde-filho-e-cria-campanha-antidrogas-em-redes-sociais-no-ce.html
<nntp> L88os, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<L88os> e depois?
<nntp> sudo reboot
<nntp> ae a volta aqui pra gente falar
<L88os> blz
<nntp> Rudolf, crack eh sinistro
<Rudolf> L88os: cruza todos os dedos que puder
<Rudolf> nntp: zumbis
<nntp> lol
<nntp> Rudolf, eu ajudo cara a parar de crack nao impossivel se ele nao tiver afim e o cara fica perigoso
<nntp> Rudolf, crack muda muito a cabeça do nego
<Aerolitus> engraçado que nosso cérebro tem partes destinadas a este fim, processar droga
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: ou não
<Aerolitus> tem, neuroreceptores específicos para as substancias ativas das drogas
<L88os_> nntp: não deu muito certo
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: mas isso  não quer dizer que vc deva enfiar essas coisas nele
<Aerolitus> Rudolf: nãofoi isto que eu disse, só acho engraçado
<Aerolitus> parece feito para isto =D
<nntp> Aerolitus, lance que o teu cerebro naturalmete foi feito pra produzir as drogas
<nntp> Aerolitus, o que a gente faz eh induzir ele a produzir mais de uma ou de outra apenas ae que fode tudo
<nntp> L88os_, o que nao deu certo ?
<Rudolf> huehieuhieuheiuhe
<Aerolitus> é, mas ninguém vai querer ficar vinte anos meditando para alcançar isto
<L88os_> nntp: ainda está com problema
<nntp> L88os_, vc ta sem driver de video instalado
<nntp> L88os_, me diz ae qual tua placa de video
<L88os_> ATI Radeon HD 5550
<nntp> Aerolitus, vao fundo!
<nntp> VAI
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> L88os_, vamo tentar instalar os drivers proprietarios ?
<Aerolitus> também é engraçado como certos assuntos ou provocam fuga ou opiniões extremadas =D
<Aerolitus> ou eu só sou meio humano o.0
<L88os_> não é melhor tentar voltar para qual estava funcionando?
<Rudolf> nntp: bugtraq@securityfocus.com
<nntp> Rudolf, mmm
<nntp> subscribe ?
<Rudolf> nntp: recomendo
<nntp> Aerolitus, eu sou humano velho
<Aerolitus> eu sou humano novo
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Aerolitus: eu acho que tu é troll, isso sim
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> L88os_,
<Aerolitus> sónas horas vagas =D
<nntp> L88os_, eu acho que vc deveria usar o proprietario... qual sua versao do ubuntu ?
<L88os_> 12.10
<L88os_> nntp: já tentei usar o proprietário várias vezes e sempre deu problema, mas sempre conseguia reverter, só agora que intalei manualmente que não sei voltar ao normal.
<nntp> L88os_, deu erro na instalaçao certo ?
<nntp> L88os_, nao vai voltar pq nao instalou ele removeu e nao instalou
<L88os_> acho que não deu erro
<L88os_> vou tentar instar denovo
<Rudolf> vidh
<nntp> LOL
<nntp> L88os_, deu erro sim
<L88os_> nntp: qual o problema de eu voltar para o driver opensource?
<nntp> Rudolf, eu conheco  esse site
<nntp> Rudolf, realmente eh n1
<nntp> L88os_, se voce acha que ele ta funcinando ok vai lah entao L88os_
<Rudolf> [john-users] cracking passwords with a kerberos traffic dump
<L88os_> nntp: olha o erro na instalação http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362675/
<nntp> open ?
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNmESjr5YzE
<nntp> L88os_, isso vc tentou agora de novo ?
<L88os_> sim
<nntp> L88os_, entao nao era pra instalar nao pra instalar o proprietario eu ia te passar umas dicas
<L88os_> ohhh god., tudo bem, vamos lá então, o que eu faço agora?
<nntp> Rudolf, bem didatico
<nntp> L88os_, vamo remover de novo
<L88os_> manda os comandos.
<nntp> L88os_, sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<L88os_> não tem nada instalado com esse nome.
<nntp>  sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<nntp>  sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<nntp>  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L88os_> nntp: isso é algo ruim?
<nntp>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 xserver-xorg-core
<nntp> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nntp> sudo reboot
<L88os_> o segundo código resultou nisso http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362699/
<nntp> ok
<nntp> manda os outros
<nntp> vou almoçar rapidao e volto L88os_
<L88os_> o terceiro não desinstalou nada.
<L88os> nntp: ainda está a mesma coisa.
<Rudolf> nntp: nem jogo escapa
<Rudolf> nntp: http://revuln.com/files/ReVuln_CoDMW3_null_pointer_dereference.pdf
<nntp> Rudolf, hehe eu falo que eu sou paranoico nao eh atoa
<nntp> L88os, ta ae ?
<nntp> Rudolf, <nntp>  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nntp> Rudolf, <L88os_> o terceiro não desinstalou nada.
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> nntp: 1000 anos de dor
<Rudolf> euheheiuheiuehiuehe
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> Rudolf, dedada!
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: tá ligado né?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> fuiz
<L88os> nntp: já voltou?
<jinjonBoo> ae vei
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<nntp> opa
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas gambazada
<Matheus_Carvalho> =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> menos a ursinha =D
<beto_> retirei a senha do meu Linux e não consigo instalar programa e nem mesmo colocar a senha do meu roteador , o que devo fazer? to pra tirar o Linux e voltar por Windows. alguém me ajudar por favor
<alvaro> Rudolf acabei de gravar a ISO
<alvaro> Qual opção que devo escolher, tem 8 no Systemrescuecd, qual delas é a correta para reparar o sistema?
<jinjonBoo> beto_ volte a por password no Linux, se instalar programa pelo Terminal não esqueça colocar "sudo apt-get install nome_aplicacao"
<Rudolf> alvaro: a primeira
<Rudolf> alvaro: default
<Rudolf> alvaro: eu já disse que ele não faz nada automático
<Rudolf> alvaro: vc precisa fazer o fsck -y /dev/sda1
<alvaro> certo
<alvaro> lá vou eu
<majin> tarde
<alvaro> :(
<alvaro> Rudolf infelizmente não deu certo
<alvaro> Uso somente o Ubuntu na maquina
<alvaro> Escolhi a opção que me disse, porem ele me pede uma senha que não faço a menor ideia de qual é
<Rudolf> alvaro: cara, leia os avisos na tela
<Rudolf> rsrsrrs
<alvaro> ???
<Deivan> Alguém ai sabe como solucionar a lentidão dos vídeos no firefox no youtube, eles rodam pulando quadros, não tem bom fluxo.
<Deivan> Suponho que seja algo com o plugin do flash.
<Deivan> Negócio bem feio, a cada 3~5 segundos de vídeo o vídeo é atualizado, o audio roda normal.
<Guest88823> Ursinha ta dificil falar com vc
<Guest88823> rsrsr
<Ursinha> Galvao_, nem eu tenho conseguido falar comigo, pra vc ver como tá grave :P
<Galvao_> rsrsr, to vendo
<Galvao_> resolvi alguns problemas conversando com a turma aqui, Ursinha. Mais to querendo enviar umas sugestoes. ate mandei uma mais meu ingles acho que nao foi legal e o pessoal nao entendeu
<Rodrigo_Linux> ae pessoal
<Ursinha> Galvao_, eu preciso tirar tempo pra ajudar vc
<Ursinha> e mais um pessoal que me mandou email e está esperando
<Ursinha> sinto que estou devendo pra todo mundo, a vida anda turbulenta
<Ursinha> logo melhora, eu espero :)
<Galvao_> blz. quando puder deixe mensagem no face
<Galvao_> Ursinh : sabe que uso o unity e sinto falta de algumas coisas e gostaria de sugerir para melhorar.
<Rodrigo_Linux> ae pessoa
<Rodrigo_Linux> como deixar o ubuntu mais rpdio
<Rodrigo_Linux> rapido*
<Galvao_> Ursinha, entao melhoras ai, abraço
<Ursinha> Galvao_, valeu rapaz, abraço!
<Ursinha> bom final de semana
<Galvao_> Idem
<Rodrigo_Linux> como deixar o ubuntu mais rapdio
<Rodrigo_Linux> me ajudem
<Galvao_> Rodrigo-Linux, o meu ta rapido
<Galvao_> 12.10
<Rodrigo_Linux> meu é 12.04
<Galvao_> nao tenho do que me queixar quanto aisso
<Galvao_> a vantagem do 12.04 e o suporte mais o 12.10 ta otimo
<Rodrigo_Linux> tou com uma duuvida
<Rodrigo_Linux> é melhor mais o 12.04 ou 1210
<Rodrigo_Linux> ops
<Rodrigo_Linux> 10.10
<Rodrigo_Linux> ops
<Rodrigo_Linux> 12.10
<Galvao_> pra mim e o 12.10
<Galvao_> ja testei os dois
<Rodrigo_Linux> vou atuzalir aki
<Rodrigo_Linux> vou atualizar aki
<Galvao_> ok
<Galvao_> eu evito usar o gwibber e o empathy
<Rodrigo_Linux> qual é o comando
<Rodrigo_Linux> mesmo
<Galvao_> comando?
<Rodrigo_Linux> para atiualizar
<Rodrigo_Linux> nada não
<Rodrigo_Linux> consegui
<Galvao_> eu faco instalacao como cd ou pendrive
<Galvao_> ok
<Rodrigo_Linux> ta atuzalizando
<Galvao_> blz
<Rodrigo_Linux> demora um pouco
<Rodrigo_Linux> né
<Galvao_> sim
<Galvao_> depende sda conexao
<Rodrigo_Linux> minha é de 5 megas
<Galvao_> blz
<Rodrigo_Linux> + ou -
<Rodrigo_Linux> quantos minutos
<Galvao_> nem sei
<Rodrigo_Linux> ok
<Galvao_> mais nao deve demorar muito acho que 1h
<Rodrigo_Linux> humm
<Rodrigo_Linux> eu tou com um jogo aki
<Rodrigo_Linux> o assaul cube
<Rodrigo_Linux> ops
<Rodrigo_Linux> assault cube
<Rodrigo_Linux> ele pega ai 12.10
<Galvao_> eu nao sei te informar, mais se roda no 12.04 deve rodar no 12.10
<Rodrigo_Linux> é
<Galvao_> esse jogo e pra linux?
<Rodrigo_Linux> é
<Galvao_> vc baixou onde?
<Rodrigo_Linux> pelo baixaki
<Galvao_> quero testar um jogo legal pra linux
<Galvao_> ok
<Galvao_> ainda nao testei nada de jogo
<Rodrigo_Linux> Assault Cube
<Rodrigo_Linux> é uma boa
<Galvao_> vou procurar
<Rodrigo_Linux> oks
<Galvao_> abraco, vou aqui
<Rodrigo_Linux> vc é d eonde esmo
<Rodrigo_Linux> é d eonde
<Spiga> tem um igual dota
<Spiga> muito bom
<Galvao_> eu sou de salvador - ba
<Rodrigo_Linux> uqal
<Rodrigo_Linux> oks
<Rodrigo_Linux> Qual é igual o DOTA
<Spiga> Heros of Newerth
<Rodrigo_Linux> vou ve aki
<Rodrigo_Linux> mudou
<Rodrigo_Linux> o visualkl do youtube
<Rodrigo_Linux> visual
<Rodrigo_Linux> aquela barrinha
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> que tem a barrinha?
<Spiga> Rodrigo_Linux, caso vc nao tenha o jogo que vc quer para linux... baixa o PLAYONLINUX
<Spiga> ele roda quase todos jogos do windows no linux]
<Spiga> muito bom
<Huxmal> gostaria de saber como instalo o java no ubuntu 12.10?
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> pede ajuda e cai
<Derp> Spiga
<Spiga> oi
<Derp> me da uma ajudinha de utima hora ai urgente ! porfavor
<Spiga> diga
<Derp> eu to com meu pen drive aki e to com umas pastinha que estar em branco , eu sei que tem como mudar o arquivo dele para mkdir , e vizualisala , você sabe como ?
<Spiga> pastinhas ou arquivos?
<Derp> um arquivo
<Spiga> aaa ta.
<Spiga> vc pode adicionar extensao no final dele
<Spiga> tipo ARQUIVO.txt
<Spiga> ou abrir o Gedit e arrastar o arquivo em cima e soltar
<Galvao_> Huxmal, http://sejalivre.org/instalando-o-java-7-da-oracle-no-ubuntu-12-10-e-linux-mint-13-jre-jdk/
<Derp> ha eu coloquei com .txt mais não quis abrir
<Deivan> Derp, identifica o formato do arquivo para confirmar com quem abre.
<Spiga> Derp, faz igual windows... direto > abrir como > escolhe o programa
<Derp> ACE.DAT ai eu coloquei como ACE.DATA.txt Deivan
<Spiga> ou tenta abrir ele pelo gedit ai .
<Deivan> Eu costumo usar terminal, usaria o comando file no arquivo para identificar o formato, mas acho que pela propriedades dele vai ver também.
<Deivan> Mas aquivo dat é genérico de dados.
<Deivan> Costuma ser.
<shebotbang> eh o arquivo do pendriver dele
<shebotbang> sistema do pendriver
<Deivan> Como assim sistema do pendriver?
<shebotbang> o Derp qq c quer com esse arquivo ?
<Deivan> É de inicialização?
<shebotbang> isso
<Deivan> Ha, então é de dados mesmo.
<shebotbang> eh do software do pendriver
<shebotbang> ele ta viajando
<Spiga> Derp, onde vc arrumou esse .dat?
<nntp> deve te um autorun tmb
<Derp> eu achava que tinha como mudar o formato pra mkdir Spiga
<nntp> lol
<nntp> derp
<Spiga> Derp, arquivos .dat; podem ser de varias coisas.
<nntp> mkdir eh um comando pra criar diretorios no linux
<Derp> fala nntp
<Spiga> sim
<nntp> Derp, c quer criar uma pasta vc usa o mkdir nome da pasta
<nntp> Derp, mkdir nao serve pra mudar nada ele apenas cria diretorios
<nntp> Derp, volta o nome do arquivo como tava
<Spiga> arquivo .dat ele pode ser gerado pelo programa .dataflex
<Derp> ha entendi , mkdir não é um cria um diretorio
<Spiga> linguagem de programação antiga.
<nntp> nossa Spiga
<nntp> dataflex foi longe hein aeuheau
<Spiga> huahahu
<Spiga> trampava com ele ate ano passado]
<nntp> Derp, mkdir cria diretorios ou pastas
<Derp> nntp , e chmod serve pra que ????
<nntp> Derp, chmod muda as permissoes do arquivo
<Spiga> Derp, permissao linux
<Derp> só com permisoes ?
<nntp> Derp, c nao ta lendo o foca neh
<Spiga> leia o foca linux
<nntp> Derp, c quer ficar fuçando em coisa mais avançada no terminal , voce ou le o foca ou faz um curso linux cara pq se nao vc vai fuder seu sistema operacional
<nntp> Derp, todo mundo aqui aprendeu assim.. ou lendo muito iniciando pelo foca... ou entao fazendo cursos
<nntp> Derp, linux nao eh que nem dos nao que tem soh 20 comandos nao
<nntp> Derp, linux tem mais de 2000
<Spiga> ou instala o slackware 8.7 e começa a se fuder lendo em 1998 quando nao tinha quase nada em PT-br
<nntp> Spiga, eh sei como q eh isso ae
<Derp> porra , to fudido
<Spiga> maldita epoca que nao tinha forum nao tinha nada.
<Spiga> Derp, rapaz... hj ta tudo mastigado.
<nntp> Spiga, tinha umas biblias linux que nunca dava certo os comandos os livros nossa eu penei tmb viu
<Spiga> vc tinha que ver la para 99 e 98
<nntp> Spiga, hoje tem tudo na net
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> hj tem youtube ...
<Spiga> antes a gente tinha que ler documentação a procura de erros.
<Derp> nntp o gioa foca para iniciantes ta explicando tudo que eu ja sei , pra que ki eu vou ler
<Spiga> e nao tinha essa quantidade de info... era foda.. conseguir achar aquem que passou pelo mesmo erro.
<Spiga> as vezes vc era o primeiro. e ficava la vendo onde tava errada para arrumar e compilar tudo de novo.
<Spiga> eu tinha raiva de compilar kernel.
<Spiga> tenho ate hj.. por isso que sai do slack e fui para debian
<nntp> Derp, vc nao ta sabendo nem qq eh mkdir nem qq eh chmod vc nao ta sabendo de nada
<nntp> aeuhueahea
<nntp> Spiga, esses unixlike ae sao coisa pra universitario que tem tempo
<Spiga> chmod e chato para porra.
<nntp> umhum kk
<Spiga> nntp, certeza.
<Spiga> nao vou para archlinux por isso.
<Spiga> muito trampo
<Derp> pq não cheguie la ainda , eu tinha que saber mecher no pendrive , eu faço muitas transferencia com meu pen drive de windows para linux nntp
<Spiga> pensei que eles tinha resolvido o problema de instalação deles mas nao... continua mesma merda
<nntp> derp pendriver eh so ligar ele ele ta funcionado q mais c quer saber usar ? eh q nem user o hd ue
<Spiga> Derp, se for na mesma maquina ... nao precisa
<Spiga> vc pode montar a partiçãon do windows o linux assim vc accessa o sistema.
<Spiga> windows no linux
<nntp> Spiga, ele vai detonar o windwos dele eauheua
<Derp> pq essa pasta database no windows roda normal , e no linux não
<Spiga> Derp, vou te explicar 1 coisa presta bem atenção.
<Derp> OK
<Spiga> o sistema linux e win tratam arquivos de diferentes formas. tipo no linux arquivos ocultos sao simbolizados por PONTO .arquivo
<Spiga> no win a forma de arquivois ocultos e diferente.
<Spiga> por isso que as vezes vc ve mais arquvios em um lugar do que em outro.
<Spiga> alguns estao ocultos pelo seu sistema.
<Spiga> tome muito cuidado com arquivos que vc ve no linux e nao no winddows
<Spiga> vc pode estar apagando algum arquivo importante para o funcionamento
<Derp> então , eu vi uma vez uma amio fazer aparecer todos os aquivos tudo pelo shell , só que agora esse meu amigo foi morar em Belo horsonte
<Spiga> ai fudeu. fazer restore e um saco
<Spiga> para ver o arquivos ocultos no linux ls  -a
<leo__> ola galera
<leo__> alguem usando ubuntu com o gnome 3.6?
<leo__> eu mudei meu idioma e agora ta tudo japones o.o lol
<asf> existe usenet de graça?/
<nntp> nntp
<nntp> tem sim
<nntp> so na gringa
<nntp> br tem isso mais nao so pago
<asf> tem umas buscas q sempre retornam link pra usenet, mas é pago e não sei se é propaganda ou se tem lá mesmo
<nntp> vc quer um servidor pra conectar com news group da usenet ou o q?
<nntp> asf,
<asf> download
<nntp> pois eh tipo
<nntp> tem os grupos lah que vc pode baixar arquivos tmb
<sistematico> Mas o objetivo da usenet não é compartilhamento de arquivos.
<sistematico> Muito menos ser um serviço pago.
<nntp> sistematico, os alt.binaries eh compartilhamento de arquivos
<sistematico> A Usenet foi desenvolvida em 79 pra ser uma rede de newsgroups.
<nntp> sim
<sistematico> Como uma lista de discussão arcaica.
<nntp> isso ta bem caida
<sistematico> Unix User Network
<sistematico> Por isso USEnet.
<sistematico> :-|
<sistematico> nntp: IMHO, nunca esteve tão forte.
<sistematico> nntp: Ela é uma rede voltada pra profissionais da área, poucos se interessam por ela, ela é assim por design.
<nntp> sistematico, usenet aqui no brasil ?
<nntp> sistematico, me fala entao os servidores usenet gratuitos que deixa voce navegar pelos alt.binaries
<sistematico> Eu não uso a usenet, nem esse alt.binaries.
<sistematico> nntp: O que eu sei é que ela foi feita pra ser uma espécie de lista de discussão, certo?
<nntp> sistematico, ela funciona para transferir arquivos tmb
<nntp> sistematico, melhor que torrent se vc quer saber
<sistematico> Por que?
<nntp> sistematico, eh mais rapido e tem tudo
<nntp> vc tah em uma conexao direta criptrografada muito mais seguro que torrent
<majin> aloha
<nntp> majin,
<xGrind> alguem ja jogou minetest?
<majin> eae nntp
<netbook-acer> olá alguem poderia me informar fazendo o favor, qual versão eu baixo e como instalo por usb em meu netbook acer aspire one
<netbook-acer> ?
<netbook-acer> alguem por favor?
<netbook-acer> please help-me, how to make install netbook for usb?
<netbook-acer> ok
 * mwallacesd finalmente, sextaaaaaaa !
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, alguém online
 * mwallacesd manda um alo pra todo mundo do canal
<xGrind> mwallacesd, \o
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> bora tomar umas frias!
<mwallacesd> Como ta o clima ai pra essas bandas xGrind
<mwallacesd> ???
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-17
<nntp> Aerolitus,
<nntp> tiagoscd, e o papo vai ter hoje ?
<nntp> pessoal do bot
<nntp> ChanServ, alow
<b4rtb0y> olá
<b4rtb0y> intalei ubuntu
<b4rtb0y> =s
<nntp> kkk
<b4rtb0y> instalei*
<nntp> bacana b4rtb0y
<nntp> bem vindo
<b4rtb0y> mudou bastante
<nntp> b4rtb0y, ta gostando ?
<b4rtb0y> des da versão que eu tinha 9.04
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> sim to customizando ele aqui
<nntp> b4rtb0y, ah eu pulei da 7,04 pra 12
<b4rtb0y> jaja fica com meu jeito
<b4rtb0y> xD
<nntp> bele b4rtb0y
<nntp> b4rtb0y, tem muita coisa legal vc instalou qual ?
<nntp> b4rtb0y, o 12.04 ?
<b4rtb0y> 12.10
<b4rtb0y> a instalei pacote java oracle pq acesso muito site de banco
<b4rtb0y> num quero virtualizar isso
<b4rtb0y> deixa eu ver
<nntp> b4rtb0y, eh esse ae eu dei uma olhada de leve mas eu quero esse 12.04 que ta mais estavel
<b4rtb0y> os codecs
<b4rtb0y> o basico
<b4rtb0y> ahuiahuia
<nntp> b4rtb0y, funfa tudo
<b4rtb0y> ta funfando tudo
<b4rtb0y> sussegado
<b4rtb0y> saudades do xchat
<b4rtb0y> kkkk
<nntp> haha
<b4rtb0y> to ate perdido
<b4rtb0y> como tira o meu ip do whois
<b4rtb0y> kkk
<b4rtb0y> é hs?
<nntp> b4rtb0y, tem que pedir cloak lah no canal freenod pro ops lah
<b4rtb0y> a saquei
<b4rtb0y> em ingles ne?
<nntp> b4rtb0y, teu nick tem q tah registrado tmb
<nntp> b4rtb0y, isso mesmo
<b4rtb0y> eu registrei ja
<b4rtb0y> vou la
<nntp> b4rtb0y, eh radio tua net ?
<b4rtb0y> sim
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<majin> nntp, falae raquer!
<majin> nntp, o que está aprontando?
<nntp> majin,
<nntp> to instalando um sistema vbox aqui pra um amigo meu programador mexer num shell pra ele aprender
<majin> :D
<nntp> e dando as coordenadas pro nosso amigo b4rtb0y pra pedir o cloak lah no freenode
<majin> nntp, assistiu o filme?
<nntp> majin, nem vi nao mano
<majin> é eu li tudo
<nntp> to desgostoso com meu monitor
 * majin fica lendo na surdina
<majin> nntp, mas tu não disse que tem outro?
<majin> ou to doido
<nntp> majin,
<nntp> tenho um de 17 aqui
<majin> maravilha
<nntp> 10 polegadas a menos
<majin> ah vah.
<majin> eu to em um de 14
<nntp> majin, depois que tu anda de 27
<nntp> fazer o downgrade pro 17 eh triste
<majin> aiuehuaihee
<nntp> majin, eu me sinto num de 14
<majin> o que se passa no de 27
<nntp> majin, foi o seguinte
<majin> eu dei meu pc de casa para minha mãe e comprei um note
<nntp> eu descobri como entrar no service dele
<nntp> dae eu fui mexer num lance lah
<nntp> saca
<majin> raquer :O
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> e acho que bricou
<majin> x)
<nntp> fez dem dem
<nntp> e nao ligou mais
<nntp> kk
<nntp> ja era
<Willian-> lol
<majin> mas então você já está no 17
<nntp> sim
 * majin viu Willian- lendo na surdina
<nntp> kkk
<majin> nntp, e o notebook
<Willian-> huahuahua
<nntp> majin, o note ta aqui do lado com a tampa fechada e o bsd ligado
<majin> que tu ia instalar a freebsd
<majin> ah :}
<majin> ta rodando o que nela
<nntp> eu to de ssh nele
<nntp> mas nem to mexendo agora nao
<majin> X)
<majin> entendi
<nntp> to esperando o sistematico
<nntp> ele me ajuda a instalar um x nele
<majin> e o google não ajuda?
<majin> pelo visto b4rtb0y conseguiu o que queria
<majin> ah voltou
<b4rtb0y> deu certo
<nntp> majin, eu tava lendo lah mas eh muita coisa viu eu to meio sem saco mistura de tedio com barriga cheia entao vo mexer nisso agora nao uaehueahea
<b4rtb0y> ;)
<majin> :)
<nntp> b4rtb0y, bacana d+
<b4rtb0y> nntp: vlw
<nntp> isso ae
<majin> nntp, entendi
<nntp> b4rtb0y, na educaçao neh mano
<b4rtb0y> sim
<nntp> pessoal op lah eh legal
<carjao> ola boa noite
<b4rtb0y> Boa noite
<majin> boa noite
<nntp> aqui eh o ChanServ
<majin> ChanServ, é um fofo
<majin> ;P
<nntp> meu amigo
<nntp> ChanServ,
<nntp> boa noite carjao
<carjao> hoje havera papo de buteco ? qual horario??
<nntp> rapazeada vai cair uma chuva aqui de rancar pica pau do oco
<majin> auiaiuhaa
<majin> maravilha
<nntp> carjao, ae eh com o tiagoscd e a Ursinha neh
<nntp> carjao, o tiagoscd falou que ia ter sim
<carjao> ok
<ferox> dae rapaziada
<ferox> qual é?
<majin> tudo na paz ferox
<nntp> salve
<nntp> o/
<carjao> é muito bom participar ao vivo .
<nntp> carjao, semana passada rolou ateh sorteio lah de mouse
<carjao> perdi   entao ...
<majin> nunca assisti isso :)
<Willian-> boh
<carjao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vXfxBbU7fM
<majin> :)
<Spiga> oi como vai vc
<majin> olá Spiga
<atodobom> Olá
<atodobom> Estou lidando com o LibreOffice, onde posso postar um bug?
<atodobom> Fazendo um template para documentos acadêmicos, defrontei com o bug. LibreOffice empacotado no Ubuntu não abre os PDFs híbridos (PDF + ODF) criados pelo próprio programa.
<majin> não tenho idéia do que seja :/ libreoffice e eu !=
<majin> nntp, tem noção?
<majin> estou usando elementaryOS nntp
<Derp> I want to break free
<nntp> nunca nem abri o libreoffice
<nntp> majin, elemenbtary eh legal neh
<optimusprimem> hello good night
<optimusprimem> ola, boua noite
<nntp> esse lance dos pdf ae o cara deve ter que instalar os plugin pra abrir
<nntp> oi optimusprimem
<nntp> majin, raquer ?
<optimusprimem> alguem usa o hydra ?
<majin> nntp, elementary é muito bonito :)
<nntp> eh estilo um macos neh
<nntp> eu nunca vi nao
<nntp> sera que roda no note ? aueheuahea
<nntp> eh leve ?
<majin> é leve
<majin> pelo menos pra mim
<majin> :X
<majin> i7 8 gb de ram
<majin> ta tudo suave
<majin> + é muito bonitinho saiu o beta novo dele
<nntp> oaehuheauhea
<nntp> haeuheauh
<nntp> majin, aqui eh 512 de ram
<majin> nntp, http://elementaryos.org/journal/luna-beta-1-released
<nntp> depois vou experimentar
<optimusprimem> será que o ubuntu serv. roda liso em uma maquina de 2GB com um sistema consumindo 700~1000 de ram ?
<nntp> optimusprimem, virtual ?
<optimusprimem> fisica
<optimusprimem> o consumo do programa que vai rodar é mais na parte de cache
<optimusprimem> mais objetivo: com 1GB de ram
<nntp> pois eh vai depender do que tu vai rodar neh
<nntp> eu acho que vai rodar liso sim
<optimusprimem> vou rodar uma aplicação simples o que vai consumir mesmo é memoria no maximo 1GB... que em vez de buscar do DB ele ja pega alocado na memoria...
<optimusprimem> tipo não buscar 2x ou mais no DB... uma coisa que ta sendo requisitada constantemente
<Rezende> ola familia
<optimusprimem> oi Rezende
<nntp> opa
<Aerolitus> aha
<nntp> Aerolitus, ahah o q  ?
<nntp> hahaha
<Aerolitus> não era aqui =D
<nntp> aha!
<Aerolitus> lol https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A1quina_Lisp
<sistematico> Vo jantar, to cuma fome lascada.
<sistematico> g-zus
<nntp> sistematico, hauiehea
<majin> ;]
<sistematico> jQuery tem que ler muito velho.
<sistematico> Socorro.
<nntp> nem
<hebertsilva> boa noite povo
<sistematico> nntp: Como não, tô um mês tentando fazer a parada :/
<nntp> action
<nntp> sistematico, vc ta programando action script com php ?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> jQuery pô.
<nntp> mm
<nntp> jquery eh client side
<hebertsilva> Ursinha: tiagoscd boa noite
<nntp> sistematico, eu corro de java
<sistematico> nntp: Tambem, mas o jQuery faz umas coisas MUITO legais cara..
<sistematico> Assim como o Scriptaculous, Node.js, etc..
<sistematico> É, hoje tá bem parada a FreeBOTnode.
<sistematico> uhuhhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico> IDLEnode ou AWAYnode.
<sistematico> Combina mais.
<sistematico> Todo mundo só -> O_O
<shebotbang> neh
<sistematico> uhhuhuuhu
<pjkl> scanner pode dar curto no vidro??
<nntp> mm ?
<sistematico> hahahahahahhhahaha
<sistematico> Muita pinga.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahah
<pjkl> tem corrente no vidro do scanner, botei um livro pra scanear e tomei um choque
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> estranho hein
<sistematico> Estática amiguinho.
<b4rtb0y> Boa noite '-'
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> boa
<b4rtb0y> xD
<sistematico> Alem do que, eu acho que aquilo é acrílico ou polímero, e não vidro.
<sistematico> :P
<nntp> depende do scanner
<nntp> mas eu acho que eh vidro sim
<nntp> ja tive alguns que eram com vidro
<nntp> mas isso tem muioto tempo
<nntp> meus scanners eram scsi
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> nntp: Sim, se for o dos Flinstones, tem um mini-dinossauro dentro.
<nntp> ehauhaeuhuae
<nntp> e uma vela
<nntp> um dragao pra acender a vela
<nntp> aeuhaeuhaehueauhae
<sistematico> Aí se põe o papel em cima, o dinossauro olha, e copia com um lapis na boca e tal.
<sistematico> Usei muito esse scanner aí.
<nntp> ele copia batendo na pedra
<sistematico> Sou dessa época.
<nntp> aeuheauhaeuhea
<sistematico> Quando ele dá pau, você chama o Barney.
<nntp> o barney eh mo malandro
<sistematico> hahhahahah
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Agora que eu comi uma macarronada..
<sistematico> Eu vou partir pro lado de um brigadeirinho e tal.
<sistematico> Já que eu num sou nada fraco né..
<kernel> sistematico, tenho uma entrada aqui na frente de minha CPU
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> deu ateh vontade de fazer um aqui sistematico mas ta tarde jah
<nntp> kernel, ateh acordou sistematico
<sistematico> Mete ficha.
<nntp> aeuhaeuheauh
<kernel> sistematico, como faço para ver se estar funcionando
<kernel> no Freeba
<sistematico> Use-a!?
<sistematico> :D
<kernel> ja tentei
<kernel> nao está funcionando
<sistematico> kernel: usbconfig eu acho.
<kernel> só a de tras
<sistematico> To lembrado não, tem que ver o man, acho que é usbconfig
<nntp> kernel, dae eh uns fiozinhos dentro da placamae
<sistematico> Pra ver as portas USB e tal.
<nntp> hub
<nntp> usbhub
<sistematico> kernel: apropos usbconfig
<kernel> usbconfig detectou 6
<kernel> 4 estão ON
<kernel> 2 SAVE
<sistematico> usbconfig(8)             - configure the USB subsystem
<kernel> no pwr
<sistematico> /etc/devfs.rules
<sistematico> Cola pra mim.
<sistematico> friendpaste.com
<sistematico> Meu Paste acho que tá fora do ar, uhuhuh
<sistematico> Quase chorei de raiva hoje.
<sistematico> Apaguei a parada lá sem querer.
<kernel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364034/
<sistematico> kernel: Essa mesma porta funciona no outro S.O.?
<kernel> está ai meu devfs.conf
<kernel> sistematico, funciona sim no meu Arch
<kernel> até quando está ligado as caixas de som atras, quando eu plugo o fone de ouvido na frente ele funciona file
<sistematico> /etc/devfs.rules
<sistematico> Se postou o /etc/devfs.conf
<kernel> nao tem esse arquivo
<kernel> .rules
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> Pegadinha do Malandro! Iê Iê!
<sistematico> Bah.
<sistematico> Como não?!
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhu
<kernel> tem nao
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> aqui tem.
<kernel> o.O
<sistematico> kernel: find /etc/ -iname "*.rules"
<sistematico> Vê o que tem parecido aí.
<sistematico> Em defaults/ ele deve ter algo.
<kernel> okey
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Esquece.
<sistematico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364042/
<sistematico> Salva como devfs.rules em /etc
<kernel> é em defaults
<sistematico> Não
<sistematico> /etc/devfs.rules
<sistematico> Salve desse jeitinho aí.
<kernel> ta beleza
<sistematico> Pronto?
<kernel> sistematico, como eu entro em modo root?
<kernel> su: Sorry
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae
<nntp> wheels
<kernel> odeio ficar trocando de tty
<sistematico> ALT+F2
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> odeio fazer isso
<kernel> ¬¬
<kernel> nao tem como se logar como root no terminal?
<kernel> o.O
<sistematico> Aí adiciona seu user no grupo wheel e edita o sudoers com o comando visudo
<sistematico> Se num tiver no sudoers num vai mesmo.
<nntp> o meu foi
<sistematico> kernel: digita visudo como root.
<nntp> sen sudoers
<sistematico> nntp: Como?
<nntp> ue
<nntp> so joguei o user no wheels
<nntp> ja funfou
<sistematico> su - root
<nntp> su -
<sistematico> acho que dá assim tambem, num sei.
<nntp> da sim
<kernel> funfou
<kernel> ja era
<nntp> ele fica dando uns alertas e tals
<kernel> ;)
<nntp> no email
<nntp> quand a gente logo
<nntp> mas eh sussa
<nntp> aeuheua
<sistematico> nntp: Isso porque o sudoers já tem a linha com o grupo wheel.
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> nntp: Olha lá pra tu ver.
<sistematico> nntp: visudo
<kernel> sistematico, pronto
<sistematico> kernel: Criou o arquivo lá?
<nntp> nao tem visudo
<kernel> ja coloquei o arquivo daquele jeito
<sistematico> devfs.rules?
<kernel> nntp, tem mesmo nao
<kernel> sim sistematico
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
<sistematico> Na primeira linha do /etc/rc.conf
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> kernel: Certo?
<nntp> visudo num tem isso aqui nao
<nntp> no freebsdd?
<nntp> o meu tem isso nao
<kernel> aqui no meu tambem nao tem nao
<sistematico> é po, tem que instalar o port security/sudo
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> ah ae sim
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> aqui nao tem eh nada falar a real
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> so o xorg
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> sshd
<nntp> mais nada
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> nem o links eu instalei
<nntp> kk
<sistematico> kernel: Agora, acho que é service devd restart
<sistematico> Ou algo assim, eu num to bem lembrado.
<kernel> beleza
<sistematico> kernel: Procura por dev no rc.d: find /etc/rc.d -type f | grep dev
<sistematico> NUm lembro o daemon.
<sistematico> Aí testa a porta dinovo.
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Se tem que estar no grupo operator.
<sistematico> Esqueci :P
<nntp> ae eh o matrix
<sistematico> pw groupmod operator -m kernel
<sistematico> Acho que é assim que faz, num lembro.
<nntp> ja vo eh add eu aqui tmb
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> perfeito
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> nntp operator
<sistematico> kernel: Aí se num der certo, é porque se problema num tem nada a ver com isso!
<sistematico> uaheuhuehuaehaiehaieuaheiae
<kernel> eu faço dentro do arquivo
<kernel> /etc/group
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> mais facil
<sistematico> kernel: Tambem dá.
<sistematico> kernel: Mas tem que coisa que num dá!
<sistematico> :D
<nntp> nao gosto disso nao
<sistematico> Lock por exemplo.
<sistematico> Eu uso o pw pra tudo.
<nntp> mais seguro
<nntp> menos chance de fazer merda
<optimusprimem> nntp: rodou liso o ubuntu... agr na segunda vou colocar em produção... confio que nao bug nada
<sistematico> nntp: Ixi, fiz muita.
<sistematico> nntp: Principalmente com o pw!
<sistematico> Esse app é extremamente embassado.
<nntp> sistematico, mas editar o arquivo eh pior
<sistematico> E num dá um warning sequer!
<nntp> optimusprimem, entao poe pra teste ae um stresss test
<nntp> optimusprimem, aeuheau
<sistematico> nntp: O problema é que no pw se tu colocar -M ao invés de -m, lascou  tudo.
<optimusprimem> vou fz isso agr... boa ideia
<kernel> sistematico, quero por meu sistema em en_US
<kernel> com a codificação em pt_BR
<kernel> tem como?
<nntp> -M eh pra criar diretorio
<sistematico> Stress Test? Põe o PC pra assistir Carrosel no SBT, se ele não queimar é porque realmente aguenta!
<nntp> hehe
<optimusprimem> lool
<sistematico> kernel: setenv LANG pt_BR.UTF-8
<sistematico> kernel: Troca o MM_CHARSET tambem.
<sistematico> LC_ALL e as outras é opcional.
<sistematico> kernel: setenv LANG pt_BR.UTF-8 dentro do arquivo ~/.login ou ~/.cshrc ou alguma coisa assim..
<nntp> q isso ae eh jail ?
<nntp> 6 tao fazendo o que ai kernel
<sistematico> kernel: Se for no arquivo ~/.profile a sintaxe muda pra LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8; export $LANG
<sistematico> nntp: Não.
<nntp> mm
<nntp> sistematico, ja fez jail ?
<sistematico> nntp: Idioma do OpenBox, Gnome, Console e etc..
<nntp> mmm
<sistematico> nntp: Já, com e sem o ezjail.
<kernel> sistematico,
<nntp> openbox eh legal d+
<kernel> eu fiz no arquivo ~/.login_conf
<nntp> nossa jail eh muito show eu tava vendo aqui
<sistematico> kernel: Aliás, onde eu te falei, num vai mudar o idioma no X não.
<sistematico> Só no console.
<kernel> me:\
<kernel> 	:charset=iso-8859-1:\
<kernel> 	:lang=pt_BR.ISO8859-1:
<kernel> está assim
<kernel> quero mudar o idioma do openBox
<kernel> mais com a codificação de caracteres normal
<kernel> recebendo acentos
<sistematico> kernel: Pra mudar no X, edita o .xinitrc e coloca a LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8; export $LANG dentro dele.
<sistematico> kernel: Eu tentei mudar o meu assim.
<sistematico> Só que isso é só pro CSH.
<sistematico> Experimenta pro você ver.
<sistematico> kernel: Edita o /etc/login.conf
<sistematico> kernel: Adiciona o portuguese lá a partir do modelo daquele russo que tem lá.
<sistematico> Copia e tal.
<sistematico> Aí tu dá um cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf pra atualizar o cache do sistema.
<sistematico> E adiciona seu usuário ao layout portuguese(lembre que não é o grupo!).
<sistematico> Acho que dá pra fazer isso usando o vipw ou algo assim.
<kernel> ô burucracia
<sistematico> Foda :P
<sistematico> E num muda o idioma.
<sistematico> Isso que é pior.
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Só no console.
<kernel> affff
<kernel> entao mesmo que nada
<kernel> eu quero no X
<kernel> quando era normal era em ingles
<kernel> mais eu coloquei no .login_conf
<kernel> me:\
<kernel> 	:charset=iso-8859-1:\
<kernel> 	:lang=pt_BR.ISO8859-1:
<sistematico> E fica bugado ainda, porque o sistema vem default como ISO-8859-1 e maioria dos Apps pro Linux usa UTF-8 em builtin.
<sistematico> kernel: Tanto faz /etc/login.conf como o ~/.login_conf
<kernel> huMM
<sistematico> Os dois fazem a mesma coisa, em lugares diferentes.
<kernel> mais o /etc/login.conf
<kernel> deve ser universal
<kernel> pra ambos os logins né
<kernel> ou nao
<sistematico> No lugar de ISO8859-1 acho que tu pode colocar UTF-8
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Se estiverem no esquema portuguese
<sistematico> Mas esse comportamento você regula em adduser.conf
<sistematico> Porque por padrão, quando tu adiciona um usuário ele vem sem linguagem nenhum, sem esquema.
<kernel> humM
<kernel> é tipo um skel do linux é
<kernel> um esquema de logins
<sistematico> é
<kernel> ah sim
<sistematico> mais ou menos.
<kernel> modelo de login
<kernel> entendi
<sistematico> Aí se tu for russo ou brasileiro tem que sofrer um pouco mais que o natural.
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> Brasileiro se fode até nisso.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<kernel> aehuaiheauihe
<kernel> sistematico, a codificação se baseia no LANG é ?
<kernel> de caracteres
<sistematico> Mais ou menos.
<kernel> hmm
<sistematico> LANG é algumas coisas.
<sistematico> Outras LC_ALL..
<sistematico> E tem uma porrada de LC_* que eu nem lembro.
<sistematico> O comando env te mostra um monte.
<sistematico> kernel: Lembrando que nada disso tem nada a ver com o teclado.
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> claro :)
<sistematico> Que é ouuuuutra parada.
<sistematico> :P
<kernel> o teclado é no rc.conf
<kernel> keymap="br275.iso.acc.kbd"
<kernel> olha ae
<sistematico> é, isso mesmo, aí ele busca em /usr/share/syscons/keymaps eu acho.
<kernel> ja tou pegando a manha do bsd
<sistematico> kernel: Seu teclado tem o / embaixo do q e o ? embaixo do w?
<kernel> depois de apanhar muito
<sistematico> kernel: BSD é vida!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<kernel> o / é no Q
<nntp> nossa eu to apanhando do linux haeuhea imagina do bsd
<nntp> kkk
<kernel> com o ALT Gr
<sistematico> kernel: Nunca imaginei que eu ia gostar e admirar tanto um SO que nem esse.
<kernel> ? é no W com o ALT Gr
<sistematico> kernel: Funciona?
<sistematico> Normal?
<kernel> apertando o ALT gr junto sim
<sistematico> O meu num funciona por padrão.
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> nntp, tu nao tinha instalado o freeba?
<sistematico> Tive que editar o arquivo e fazer uma baita gambiarra.
<nntp> kernel, ta instalado aqui no note
<kernel> sistematico, ei ja tem o systemd pro bsd?
<sistematico> nntp: E o Xorg!? Vai ou racha!!??
<nntp> kernel, so que eu to montando uma vmbox pra um amigo aqui linux e to apanhando dela nossa
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<nntp> sistematico, xorg instalou eu nem testei
<sistematico> kernel: Acho que não.
<nntp> aeuheauhea
<kernel> poxa
<kernel> eu gostei muito do systemd
<nntp> sistematico, nao tive coragem de testar ainda
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<nntp> eu tenho que ler mais
<sistematico> Hora da Verdade.
<kernel> o ruim do bsd
<kernel> é porque demora muito pra instalar as coisas
<kernel> nao sei porque
<kernel> eu levei mais de um dia pra instalar tudo que eu precisava
<sistematico> kernel: Só pelo make.
<NewProgrammer> boa noite <3
<kernel> justamente
<kernel> pelo make mesmo
<sistematico> kernel: pkg ou pkgng rapidão, igual Linux.
<optimusprimem> NewProgrammer: boa
<sistematico> kernel: Quando você atualizar pro pkgng tu vai ficar doido!
<NewProgrammer> estou baixando o ubuntu, estou migrando pra linux e saindo do windows.
<sistematico> kernel: Metade do tempo do pkg_add, pkg_delete, pkg_info...
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, ?
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, qual duvida?
<NewProgrammer> como fala pra alguém?
<NewProgrammer> tipo, privado?
<sistematico> kernel: pkg {info,delete,add,...}
<Spiga> fala no canaç
<Spiga> canal
<kernel> /query nick
<kernel> mais as duvidas podem ser aqui mesmo
<Spiga> pois a sua duvida pode ser de outros tb
<Spiga> intao utilize sempre o canaçl
<Spiga> ja aviso nao atendo PVT
<NewProgrammer> ah
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: /query nick abre a janela, se quiser apenas dar um oi sem sair daqui é /msg nick mensagem.
<NewProgrammer> aprendi rs :D
<Spiga> canal foi criado com intuito de ajudar.
<NewProgrammer> entendi
<kernel> sistematico, o meu ta pt_BR.ISO8859-1 para en_US.ISO8859-1 ele mudará a codificação dos caracteres tambem ?
<optimusprimem> alguem ja usou o backtrack module-password: hydra ?
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, pode falar sua duvida todos aki estao lendo ... e pode ajudar nao precisa de PVT
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: Testa aí!!! /msg Ursinha Boa noite Gatinha!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<kernel> aiuehIAUHEIAUHeiaUe
<Spiga> faz isso nao
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<kernel> a Ursinha é a cobaia
<kernel> kkkkkk
<Spiga> para de zuar o cara.
<NewProgrammer> vcs tão me trolando .-.
<sistematico> Spiga: Porque não pô!?
<NewProgrammer> vo vazar
<NewProgrammer> falou ai
<sistematico> Spiga: Elogio po!
<kernel> NewProgrammer, fica ai irmão
<Spiga> sistematico, se sabe que a paciencia dela e pouca.
<kernel> x)
<optimusprimem> fica ai mano
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: Fica aí!
<NewProgrammer> ¬¬
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, uma outra coisa que temos no canal e que ano enrola... faz a pergunta de 1x
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: Num to trolando não amigo, falei na brincadeira.
<Spiga> nao*
<NewProgrammer> de boa .-.
<NewProgrammer> manos, estou baixando o ubuntu mais novo...
<NewProgrammer> então, quando terminar o download o que faço?
<Spiga> se nao vc vai ficar "alguem me ajuda" "tem alguem ai"...
<NewProgrammer> ele é executavel, posso instalar já?
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, instalação igual windows.
<NewProgrammer> Não sei instalar o windows ._.
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, DVD ou pen drive.. faz o boot .. e vai dando next
<NewProgrammer> como faz boot?
<nntp> credp
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: Na própria página de Download do Ubuntu ele ensina.
<optimusprimem> cria um pendrive de bot.
<optimusprimem> baixa o Linux Live USB Creator
<nntp> clear
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, esta conciente que o ubuntu = linux e um sistema ... operacional que vai apagar seu windows!
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: Como gravar o CD, PenDrive e tal.
<NewProgrammer> comofas?
<sistematico> NewProgrammer: Num leu não?
<NewProgrammer> não li não.
<sistematico> Lê lá.
<nntp> NewProgrammer, entao começa lendo
<NewProgrammer> eu estou usando o windows 8...
<sistematico> ubuntu.com/download
<nntp> mm
<Spiga> NewProgrammer,  no proprio site do ubuntu ta escrito como instalar tem todas inbfo
<NewProgrammer> vou ler
<sistematico> Acho que é isso aí.
<nntp> rbelem, desde quando existe o ubuntu-br ?
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, vc gosta de ler?
<NewProgrammer> eu adoro ler
<NewProgrammer> terminei de ler 50 tons de cinza mas o livro é uma bosta  '-'
<nntp> eu conheci o ubuntu na versao 7.04 recebi os cds por email ubuntu kubuntu e edubuntu
<NewProgrammer> ainda poco terminei
<sistematico> nntp: Foi lançado junto com o Scanner..
<nntp> livro de muilher
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, linux e leitura.. muita leitura.
<nntp> NewProgrammer, livro de mulher vc eh menina ?
<NewProgrammer> eu li porque tava mo ibope '-'
<NewProgrammer> sou menino heuheueh
<nntp> NewProgrammer, ibope no mundo feminino
<NewProgrammer> é q vi monte de gente postando foto sabe, daí fiquei curioso
<nntp> sistematico, lol
<rbelem> nntp: desde janeiro de 2005
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, vc pretende usar DVD ou pen drive para fazer isso?
<nntp> rbelem, obrigado pela info
<nntp> NewProgrammer, isso ae eh no facebook de certo
<sistematico> nntp: Tentei dar o um takeover aqui no canal uma vez mas num deu.
<NewProgrammer> pretendo usar pen drive Spiga.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<rbelem> nntp: em dezembro de 2004 ja estavamos comecando a movimentacao
<nntp> kkkk
<sistematico> Zuera.
<nntp> sistematico, ae nao
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sistematico> Vou sair, ali fora.
<NewProgrammer> alguem aqui usa windows?
<Spiga> ta ai como cria o pendrive de boot
<nntp> rbelem, eu gosto da galera br
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, eu .
<NewProgrammer> ok Spiga
<rbelem> nntp: :-)
<Spiga> windows xp pro original
<NewProgrammer> porque esse chat é tão retrô?
<optimusprimem> a maneira mais facil de criar um pend. bot. no windows que eu axo é com o software  Linux Live USB Creator
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, wikipedia e procura sobre mirc.
<sistematico> hahahahhahahahahahahahahaa
<NewProgrammer> eu usava mirc.
<sistematico> Chat Retrô, hahahahahahahahha
<NewProgrammer> U_U
<Spiga> nntp, to trampando ...
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> nntp, por isso que to no mirc
<Spiga> ops
<Spiga> windows
<NewProgrammer> '-'
<nntp> Spiga, eu vi aeuheau
<sistematico> Somos os Flinstones.
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Por isso ele é retrô.
<rbelem> optimusprimem: unetbootin
<nntp> o scaner de dinossauro
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, outra pergunta quantos anos vc tem?
<NewProgrammer> puq fas ilu,.
<optimusprimem> esse tbm é bom
<optimusprimem> ja fiz boot do backtrack com ele
<rbelem> optimusprimem: sempre que preciso atualizar a bios, eu gero pen drive de boot com ele
<NewProgrammer> porque spiga?
<Spiga> NewProgrammer,  porquer a maioria do pessoal do canal começou a mexer com linux ou programação la pelos 1998
<Spiga> esse chat era muito usando antigamente..
<NewProgrammer> ah ._.
<Spiga> e outra ele nao tem viadagem de cores.
<Spiga> fotos de gatinhos
<nntp> lol
<Spiga> e outras coisas toscas que a M$ ou facebook criaram
<rbelem> o.O
<nntp> o kernel ia goswtar
<NewProgrammer> avá, vai me dizer que não usa facebook ._.
<nntp> NewProgrammer, nao
<NewProgrammer> 1998 eu tinha 2 anos D:
<nntp> lol
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, tenho para comunicação.. com minha familia.
<Spiga> apenas.
<nntp> NewProgrammer, 98 a gente ja tinha computador
<NewProgrammer> nossa ._.
<Spiga> 98 eu tava programa em mirc script
<Spiga> e aprendendo mexer com linux
<rbelem> Spiga: tcl, nao é?
<nntp> Spiga, Dos essa epoca acho que nao tinha nem windwos
<Spiga> nao
<nntp> lol
<nntp> tinha sim
<nntp> win 98
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> 95 = win 95
<nntp> to viajando 86 eu ja tinha comp
<Spiga> 98 = ?
<nntp> 98
<NewProgrammer> 98 eu não passava de um cagão :'c
<Spiga> isso meu garoto
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> depois 2000 veio?
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> bomba
<Spiga> o maravilhoso window ME
<nntp> 2000 no inicio era bomba
<nntp> ta doido
<nntp> windows me
<Spiga> rapaz eu adorava aquele sistema.
<nntp> vc gosta dele ?
<nntp> nossa
<kernel> coé nntp
<nntp> kernel, kkk
<Spiga> era so isntalar tudo por cima ele nao perdia nada.
<nntp> kernel, chat com gatinho colorido e som e tals
<NewProgrammer> mas eu comecei a usar no windows quando ele era 98...
<kernel> ¬¬
<NewProgrammer> U_U
<nntp> Spiga, um amigo meu tinha ele tmb ele falava bem mas nao pegou neh
<NewProgrammer> meu pai trabalhava na uol
<nntp> lol
<nntp> kernel,
<NewProgrammer> daora
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> nntp, o win me era igual aquele programa que quando vc reiniciava ele zerava o PC...
<optimusprimem> NewProgrammer: vc q ta vindo agr p/ o linux recomendo esse livro goo.gl/jjJoV
<nntp> Spiga, sei d+
<NewProgrammer> tenho tanta coisa pra ler que vcs não tem noção..
<NewProgrammer> D:
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, recomendo 1 curso de manutenção de software... para apender a particionar... instalar o windows essas coisas.. para depois pegar o linux ...
<rbelem> o.O
<NewProgrammer> Spiga, faço um curso técnico de Programação no Instituo Federal de Ciências e Tecnologia
<nntp> Spiga, radical d+
<rbelem> NewProgrammer: vai pro linux logo, nao precisa de windows nao
<NewProgrammer> Existe dois lá, o de Manuntenção e Suporte e Programação
<NewProgrammer> eu ganhei o windows 8 de graça :333
<Spiga> nntp, mas pensa bem o cara nao sabe colocar nem o boot na placa mae.,.. como ele vai instalar linux
<nntp> Spiga, mlk eh novo
<NewProgrammer> pra dar boot tem que apertar del né?
<NewProgrammer> D:
<nntp> Spiga, ele aprende ue lol
<Spiga> meu torrent tb me da as coisas de graça
<b4rtb0y> windows 8 ta tão ruim que a licença ta 65 reais '-'
<NewProgrammer> o win 8 é lindo \o
<b4rtb0y> tava dormindo voltei
<Spiga> b4rtb0y, isso e upgrade.
<nntp> lol
<rbelem> Spiga: nao precisa saber windows pra usar linux
<Spiga> b4rtb0y, diferente do produto final.
<NewProgrammer> o upgrade é 69 reais, se tiver o seven original..
<b4rtb0y> eu baixei upgrade so num curti muito
<b4rtb0y> =s
<nntp> b4rtb0y, isso eh pra quem pagou 600 no 7
<NewProgrammer> simm \o
<Spiga> rbelem, eu sei ... mas se vc nao da conta de 1 NEXT NEXT FINISHING...
<Spiga> poxa.. ai doi.
<optimusprimem> NewProgrammer: se tua maquina não tiver suporte a boot por pendrive... procura por Plop Boot Manager
<b4rtb0y> o meu e original
<NewProgrammer> véi eu sei instalar as coisas "_"
<nntp> mm
<NewProgrammer> tô me sentindo na era das cavernas nesse chat.
<NewProgrammer> ._.
<Spiga> optimusprimem, e mais facil ensinar ele como entrar na bios e colocar boot.
<Spiga> ele nao sabe fazer isso;
<nntp> NewProgrammer, vc usa terminal ?
<b4rtb0y> dor de cabeça pra instalar minha radeon =s
<b4rtb0y> mais to aprendendo mecher nessa budega
<NewProgrammer> não uso terminal .
<b4rtb0y> =s
<rbelem> NewProgrammer: nao se sinta assim
<Spiga> antes de ficar recomendando coisa complicadas para o rapaz.
<nntp> NewProgrammer, pq eh da epoca das caveranas tmb
<optimusprimem> Spiga: tem umas bios q n tem suporte :/
<rbelem> NewProgrammer: muitas empresas usam irc pra comunicacao interna entre times de desenvolvimento
<Spiga> optimusprimem, sim .. ai e outros quinetos para ele.
<NewProgrammer> acredita que tem tanta gente me dando apoio pro ubuntu q cês n tem noção.
<optimusprimem> Spiga: s
<NewProgrammer> mirc é bom porque? ._.
<Spiga> nao tem explicação para mirc ser bom.
<rbelem> NewProgrammer: mirc é um programa
<Spiga> e que o pessoal gosta de usar..póis e um chat simples.
<nntp> NewProgrammer, mirc eh padrao simples
<rbelem> NewProgrammer: irc é o protocolo
<Spiga> igual MSN, facechat.
<rbelem> facechat btw é xmpp
<Spiga> a diferença que a gente tem canais... com regras..
<Spiga> pode notar tem 1 nick la chamado CHANSERV
<nntp> ops
<Spiga> ele ta com OP da sala...
<NewProgrammer> perceberam que a cada 10 pobres 10 pessoas não são ricas? .-.
<nntp> eh um bot esse ChanServ
<Spiga> ele pode expulsar qualquer 1
<NewProgrammer> expulsar por palavrão?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> qualquer motivo que ele queira.
<NewProgrammer> ah
<Spiga> se ele nao for com sua cara... ele tira vc.
<nntp> aha!
<rbelem> que ele queira tbm nao
<nntp> kkk
<rbelem> :-P
<NewProgrammer> D:
<Spiga> rbelem, ta .. to tentando simplificar.
<NewProgrammer> pqp '-'
<nntp> ChanServ, eh gay lol
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, aqueles com @ no nick sao chamados de OP
<sistematico> Uma vez eu tive uma discussão feio com o ChanServ, mas deixa isso pra lá.
<b4rtb0y> ja volto vou ver se deu certo o lance da minha placa de video
<b4rtb0y> ahiuahuia
<sistematico> Águas passadas.
<Spiga> eles tem poder de decidir quem fica quem sai da sala.
<NewProgrammer> entendo Spiga.
<nntp> sistematico, takeover
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<NewProgrammer> se eu quiser sair eu saio ué.
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, ja usou teamspeak ...
<NewProgrammer> '-'
<Spiga> mesmo sistema.
<NewProgrammer> já sim spiga \o
<shebang> ts
<shebang> lol
<NewProgrammer> já usei ts
<Spiga> se vc começar a falar alto ou bagunçar o OP la te tira da sala.
<sistematico> Vou nessa, abraços.
<NewProgrammer> mas a moda agora é raid call.
<Spiga> mesma coisa aki.
<Spiga> sim.
<optimusprimem> ja instalei Teamspeak no ubuntu server lol
<shebang> ae vo voltar a ralar aqui
<NewProgrammer> rc é modinha entre jogos, ninguem usa mais ts.
<shebang> depois a tente fala qq coisa apita eu ae
<Spiga> sim .
<Spiga> nntp, vai nao fica ai vc e tao legal.
<NewProgrammer> looooool
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Spiga,
<nntp> eu to aqui ue
<NewProgrammer> uehuehe
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, tem alguns videos no youtube que pode. te ajudar como instalar linux
<nntp> so que to ali tmb
<Spiga> no caso ubuntu.
<NewProgrammer> pode me passar?
<Spiga> procura la ... no youtube "como instalar ubuntu"
<NewProgrammer> ok euheuheu
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, aki na dao to na empresa... aki e bloqueado.
<nntp> Spiga, freesurf lol
<NewProgrammer> na minha escola também, véi
<nntp> ^^
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, youtube tem varios videos sobre ubuntu.
<NewProgrammer> a gente aprende programação e a maioria das coisa é bloqueado.
<optimusprimem> usa proxy
<NewProgrammer> spiga vc trabalha aonde?
<Spiga> nntp, eu ja to usando tor para entrar no mirc
<Spiga> NewProgrammer, metalfrio
<Spiga> empresa de freezer...
<NewProgrammer> o que é isso?
<nntp> huhull
<nntp> geladeira que congela
<NewProgrammer> ai é frio?
<nntp> lol
<nntp> vo ali
<Spiga> nao ..
<Spiga> tres lagoas nao e frio.
<Spiga> aki normal pega 44 graus.
<NewProgrammer> ai tem 3 lagoas?
<NewProgrammer> dentro do metalfrio?
<NewProgrammer> o.O
<Spiga> 3 lagoas e cidade.
<NewProgrammer> ah tá, não conheço.
<NewProgrammer> ._.
<NewProgrammer> sou do nordeste uheueh
<Spiga> 3 lagoas no mato grosso do sul
<Spiga> ]ja volto
<NewProgrammer> vlw
<NewProgrammer> otro lado do mundo D:
<optimusprimem> NewProgrammer, ver aki como instalar goo.gl/9pNph
<NewProgrammer> ok
<NewProgrammer> gente vou sair agora.
<NewProgrammer> preciso ler umas apostilas, umas não, milharesssss...
<NewProgrammer> sobre programação e ubuntu.
<NewProgrammer> até mais ver.
<NewProgrammer> hasta \o
<Willian-> até mais
<optimusprimem> ate mais
<NewProgrammer> abraço
<majin> ola madrugadores.
<Spiga> eae
<majin> estava vendo um filme com a namorada
<Spiga> e daki 30 mim vou para casa.
<majin> o que estão aprontando?
<Spiga> jogar call of duty black ops 2
<majin> finamlmente hein Spiga
<majin> sucego
<majin> e relaxar
<majin> explodindo cabeças
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> isso se a minha mulher der descanço
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<majin> aeiuhaiuehuihee
<optimusprimem> eae
<majin> tu joga no console Spiga ?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> xbox 360
<majin> ainda fico triste do linux não ter suporte oficial para os games
<majin> eu não tenho console
<majin> eu queria comprar um, um dia
<majin> mas acho que nem é a hora
<majin> podendo sair as novas versões
<majin> pra play e xbox
<majin> acho que vou esperar um pouco mais
<majin> nntp, eae ta aprontando o que?
<nntp> mm to configurando um ssh agora
<Spiga> eu tenho xbox faz muito tempo ..
<Spiga> e acredito que vá durar ate 2014..
<majin> os únicos consoles que eu tenho é um super nintendo e um play 1
<Spiga> ate la eu compro outro.
<majin> :D
<majin> nntp, tu vai abrir a free em ssh para teu amigo aprender?
<nntp> umhum
<majin> eu ia adorar entrar nessa ssh com 35mb de conexão
<nntp> to montando um honeypot aqui pra ele huaehaue
<majin> opa
<majin> eu quero também :}
<majin> não manjo nada de raquer world :/
<nntp> aehueau vo por um user majin aqui
<majin> eba!
<majin> beleza
<nntp> ele quer eh aprender bash script
<majin> eu fico vendo aqueles campeonatos de capture the flag
<nntp> vai ficar aqui fazendo merda aeuheuah
<majin> não tenho idéia de como funciona a parada
<nntp> ja vou fazer um backup geral
<majin> aiuehuiaheae
<majin> tem que colocar um "aviso" opa saiu da free e ja ta no meu pc.
<majin> aiuehiaheiuhe
<nntp> hum meu pc nao entra nao majin
<nntp> haha
<majin> >:)
<majin> vai q baixa um  raquer do além nele
<majin> estou assistindo um campeonato de starcraft II
<majin> esses coreanos dão medo.
<majin> nntp, cuidado que a gente vai conseguir achar sua coleção de video porno
<majin> a gente == o seu amigo
<majin> eu não sei nem começar
<nntp> xnxx majin
<majin> nntp, pode falar que é conectar no ssh e mandar um ls ja ta a pasta xxx
<nntp> kkk
<majin> :P
<nntp> com net de 35mega tudo fica online
<majin> aiuehuiaheae
<majin> verdade
<nntp> hd
<majin> para um dia sem internet
<majin> vai ficar na imaginação
<nntp> dia sem net sai pra dar volta na rua aheueha
<majin> aeuhaiuehae
<majin> não da
<majin> dia sem net ainda tem trabalho..
<majin> dia sem net ainda tem a intranet
<majin> pra ficar brincando
<majin> fazer uns negocinhos em php
<nntp> kkk
<majin> :)
<majin> eu estou tentando aprender django
<majin> mas ontem empaquei
<majin> tiagoscd me deu um tutorial
<nntp> mmm
<majin> e agarrei la
<majin> :D
<majin> ai deu preguiça
<nntp> c quer aprender python ?
<majin> de voltar a ler
<majin> :}
<majin> eu quero
<majin> :D
<majin> quer me da uma aula não?
<nntp> vc sabe ingles ?
<majin> eu tava fazendo um bot irc
<majin> sei sim
<nntp> xo ver um livro didatico aqui pra ti
<majin> ótimo
<majin> de umas 2 páginas né?
<majin> o resto é um pen drive que espeta no ouvido?
<majin> tipo matrix
<majin> nntp, tu tem uma biblioteca no teu pc?
<nntp> majin, eu moro numa biblioteca
<nntp> mas o livro ta online
<majin> você mora em uma biblioteca?
<majin> ah que eu ia falar pra tu abrir um ftp
<majin> q eu ia catar um monte de coisas
<majin> XD
<nntp> sftp majin ateh rola hein
<majin> é
<majin> :D
<majin> mais uma coisa pra tu configurar ai
<majin> heuuheueue
<majin> nntp, kd o pen drive que eu pedi
<majin> :(
<majin> o futuro que não chega
<nntp> majin, so 450 paginas
<nntp> hum
<nntp> light
<majin> :D
<majin> olha o sumido ai
<Spiga> fui tb.
<majin> abraço Spiga
<majin> abraço para quem fica
<majin> :P
<Derp> MAJIN
<Derp> majin ?
<tiagoscd> dia
<dk_millares> dia
<tiagoscd> :)
<dk_millares> =]
<dk_millares> acho q agora vou dormir
<dk_millares> eehhehe
<dk_millares> flw, bom dia pra quem fica
<nntp> bom dia pessoal
<b4rtb0y> bom dia
<b4rtb0y> ;)
<osvanderf> bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> dia
<osvanderf> estou com um problema, meu notbook esta com o sistema windows XP dizendo que foi vitima de falsificação, logicamante ele noão tem a chave de instalação
<osvanderf> o que devo fazer para particionar o hd para instalar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> osvanderf: o XP usa todo o hd?
<osvanderf> sim
<Rudolf> osvanderf: formatar e reinstalar
<osvanderf> o xp não aceita a partição do hd
<Rudolf> osvanderf: azar o dele
<Rudolf> osvanderf: quem manda é você ou ele
<osvanderf> vc quer dozer instalar o ubuntu certo
<Rudolf> osvanderf: que?
<osvanderf> devo formatar e instalar o ubuntu certo
<Rudolf> osvanderf: pois é
<osvanderf> mas atravez do cd ou qual viaW
<osvanderf> ou ao instalr o ubuntu ele formata altomaticamente
<Rudolf> osvanderf: eu sugiro você primeiro saber o que é linux: http://guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> osvanderf: depois instalar pelo cd
<Rudolf> osvanderf: e não existe automagicamente
<osvanderf> pois estou já familializado
<Rudolf> osvanderf: você vai ter que tomar as decisões
<osvanderf> já tomei adorei o ubunti 12.10
<Rudolf> osvanderf: então instale-o
<osvanderf> eu tinha instalado no pendrive e deu pau depois travou na inicialização
<Rudolf> osvanderf: instalar no pen-drive não é o ideal
<Rudolf> osvanderf: instale no disco, normalmente
<Rudolf> osvanderf: leitura e escrita em disco é bem mais rápida
<osvanderf> por qual via cd ou pendrive ou arquivo?
<osvanderf> como posso conseguir o cd de instalação?
<Rudolf> osvanderf: qual vc quiser
<Rudolf> osvanderf: pelo site vc faz o download
<osvanderf> mas como vou formatá-lo por dowbload
<osvanderf> acho com o cd é mais fácil e onde vou conseguir estou em Belo Horizonte
<osvanderf> já sei faço o donwload e copio para o cd okw
<Rudolf>  isso
<osvanderf> falou amigo obrigado
<osvanderf> esse ubuntu é demais adorei rwindowsw já era rsrs
<osvanderf> tchau
<b4rtb0y> não consigo instalar minha placa ati radeon hd 6600M =s
<b4rtb0y> no 12.10
<b4rtb0y> =(
<android-br> b4rtb0y, http://ubuntued.info/instale-a-nova-versao-dos-drivers-ati-no-ubuntu
<android-br> (troque para quantal) sh ./amd-driver-ins­taller-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal
<b4rtb0y> android-br não funciona
<b4rtb0y> tava lendo esse artigo mesmo
<b4rtb0y> vou tentar de novo aqui caso de certo
<b4rtb0y> baixei a versão amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<b4rtb0y> acho que dessa vez roda
<b4rtb0y> se não rodar vou la fora da um grito pra destrair >.>
<b4rtb0y> android-br
<b4rtb0y> sempre da esse erro
<b4rtb0y> saca só
<b4rtb0y> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<b4rtb0y> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<b4rtb0y> PowerXpress info: Diagnostic output from /usr/lib/fglrx/switchlibglx:
<b4rtb0y> update-alternatives: aviso: forçando reinstalação de alternativa /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf pois grupo de ligação x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf está quebrado
<b4rtb0y> update-alternatives: aviso: ignorando criação de /etc/OpenCL/vendors/amdocl32.icd pois arquivo associado /usr/lib/fglrx/etc/OpenCL/vendors/amdocl32.icd (do grupo de ligação x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) não existe
<b4rtb0y> update-alternatives: aviso: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules não foi substituido por um link
<b4rtb0y> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b4rtb0y> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-2
<android-br> b4rtb0y, sobe pelo driver binario entao
<android-br> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Roni_> bom dia !
<Kron> bom dia
<Kron> estou com problemas com o drive ati para o ubuntu 12.10
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> Rudolf, como que eu acho aqui um ip de um router que ta pra receber automatico o ip eu to tentando por o meu router wireless em bridge com meu servidor nao sei se vai dar certo wired pra wireless
<Roni_> não tenho muita experirncia em servidor linux , mais estou com uma problema que meu servidor esta traduzindo , mais as datas quando são mostradas por exetenso esta em engles !
<Rudolf> nntp: arp?
<Rudolf> nntp: ou nmap -sS
<Rudolf> nntp: scan na rede
<Rudolf> nntp: não é o meio menos destrutivo mas funciona
<nntp> mm -sS eu nao sei o ip
<nntp> como q scanea um range ?
<nntp> 10.1.1.1-254
<nntp> router ta em bridge com ip automatico ele sumiu kkk ta pegando ip do servidor nao acho ele
<nntp> vo eh da um reset aqui nessa encrenca e fazer de novo
<nntp> Rudolf, vlw  :)
<nntp> dhcp forward mefu nessa Rudolf
<nntp> Rudolf, nem o reset ta funfano kkk raios duplos
<nntp> deu aqui inibi o dhcp
<rootpt> instalei apache e ao meter o dominio q registei no no-ip.org vai ter ah pagina de configuração do router em vez de var/www
<rootpt> alguem sabe como resolver?
<nntp> nossa ficou perfeito Rudolf
<nntp> rootpt, tenta ligar o apache
<nntp> rootpt, e abrir a porta no modem
<rootpt> Pois.. acho q eh isso
<rootpt> abrir a porta no router
<rootpt> argh.
<nntp> rootpt, detalhe se nao for gvt a porta nao pode ser a 80
<nntp> rootpt, as outras operadoras fecham a 80 para os clientes adsl residencial
<rootpt> Pois, mas posso abrir ne?
<rootpt> Pasta dar permissao no router ne?
<nntp> rodr1go, se nao for gvt a porta tem q ser outra sem ser a 80
<nntp> rootpt, eh fechado lah no seu provedor
<rootpt> eish :-\
<nntp> rootpt, virtua ?
<silvano> galera instalei o steam porem o mesmo nao abre nem a pau
<silvano> como resolvo isso
<rootpt> nntp: não percebi, desculpe
<nntp> silvano, vc eh beta tester ?
<silvano> entao nao sou mais na net tem informação de como abrir o steam sem ser  beta tet
<silvano> test
<nntp> silvano, entao la explica como faz
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuhe
<silvano> infelizmente nada acontece
<Rudolf> silvano: abriu pelo terminal?
<nntp> rootpt, sacanagem de operadora fechar 80
<silvano> sim
<rootpt> Pois
<silvano> segui essa info aki: http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/use-j-o-steam-no-linux-mesmo-no-sendo-um-beta-tester/
<Rudolf> silvano: boa sorte
<Rudolf> silvano: quando vc digita para iniciar pelo terminal, o que aparece?
<Rudolf> nntp: já volto
<silvano> nada
<silvano> antes aparecia a sincronização, depois uma mensagem e fechava
<silvano> agora nada acontece
<optimusprimem> silvano, reinicia
<silvano> ok
<Rudolf> nntp: back again
<optimusprimem> nntp, o servidor não travou... is very good
<nntp> optimusprimem, pois eh esse 12.04 ta bom mesmo viu.. mas eu nao uso ele como servidor principal nao, meu principal eu to usando debian
<nntp> Rudolf, aqui ta uma nice haha
<optimusprimem> nntp, tava pensando em instalar o CentOS mais resolvir ficar com ele mesmo
<nntp> Rudolf, consegui fazer o bridge pegou wireless tmb ficou top agora minha rede ta vendo tudo ta lindo!
<rootpt> nntp: como posso configurar para o apache usar outra porta ?
<Rudolf> nntp: descobriu a falha?
<Rudolf> rootpt: httpd.conf
<nntp> optimusprimem, bobagem mexer com centos, te falar ubuntu hoje tem um suporte melhor
<nntp> Rudolf, eu tinho colocado ele em dhcp forward.. dae nem ver ele eu tava vendo mais kkk
<optimusprimem> nntp, isso dps desenvolvo algo com o python, caso a aplicação trave ele envia uma alerta por um gateway de sms
<nntp> optimusprimem, eu tenho um app android aqui que manda email das sms que chegam nele muit massa
<nntp> optimusprimem, depois baixa ele ae pra tu testar SMS FORWARDING ENABLED
<optimusprimem> nntp, então eu to pensando em usar um modem convencional tipo um ZTE com o plano da TIM sms ilimitado, e com o pyUSB converso com o modem fica bem mais viavel, que pagar por algum servidor de sms
<optimusprimem> nntp, dps eu testo ja anotei : )
<nntp> sim a tim tem quebrado um galho pra mim tmb... optimusprimem com esse app alem do sms tu ja recebe um email na hora tmb eu so leio sms pelo email hoje kk
<Rudolf> nntp: que app é essa?
<optimusprimem> nntp, putz muito bom assim, vou testar agr então : )
<nntp> Rudolf, um app que quando cai um sms ele ja encaminha um email pra ti com a msg
<nntp> Rudolf, chama SMS FORWARDING ENABLED
<nntp> Rudolf, um dos melhores app que ja vi e for free
<Rudolf> nntp: e como vc usa isso?
<Rudolf> servidor (sms) -> celular (mail) ?
<nntp> qq sms que cai no meu android eh feito um encaminhamento pro meu email
<nntp> qualquer
<Rudolf> nntp: mas seu android necessita do plano de dados ativado
<nntp> Rudolf, o optimusprimem que ta usando assim eu uso pra nao ter que ficar pegando no telefone toda hora que apita aqui um msg
<nntp> Rudolf, eu tenho dualchip 1 chip eh tim prepago 25 cents por dia pra ter o serviço
<nntp> Rudolf, se nao tiver no wifi
<nntp> Rudolf, e a maior parte do tempo tah ligado no wifi entao fica mais barato ainda
<nntp> Rudolf, tem dia que nem uso o dados do celular so fica via wifi
<rootpt> nntp: pode ver se da'? http://rootpt.no-ip.org/
<rootpt> sff
<nntp> Hello world
<rootpt> ah bim
<rootpt> bom*
<rootpt> ta tudo ok, acho eu..
<nntp> alguem ae usa samba no android ?
<nntp> pendriver wireless lol
<rootpt> nntp: o meu outro problema eh n conseguir aceder remotamente ao webmin
<rootpt> alguem me sabe dizer como aceder remotamente ao webmin ?
<MrBoss> Bom dia
<maxquirino> Alguém poderia me ajudar a fazer minha webcam funcionar?
<Rudolf> maxquirino: até onde google lhe ajudou?
<maxquirino> até agora ele não foi muito útil, eu já consultei pra mais de 20 sites e nada
<maxquirino> Eu tenho um Dell inspiron 14R 3460
<maxquirino> a webcam é integrada
<maxquirino> ela funcionava perfeitamente
<maxquirino> mas já uns 2 meses que tá com problema
<maxquirino> até eu mexer nela hoje ela ligava mas congelava a imagem pouco tempo depois
<Rudolf> maxquirino: bom, então é problema de driver ou de software
<Rudolf> maxquirino: se funcionava está tudo instalado
<Rudolf> maxquirino: o próximo passo possível é verificar o software
<Rudolf> maxquirino: qual utilizou para testar
<Rudolf> maxquirino: alias, qual o chipset que consta no seu sistema
<maxquirino> testei com o skype, acredito que o chipset seja intel
<Rudolf> maxquirino: "acredito que" não ajuda muito
<maxquirino> rs
<Rudolf> maxquirino: alias, nunca vi webcam intel
<maxquirino> acho que estou lhe entendo agora
<Rudolf> maxquirino: verifica se com lsusb aparece sua camera
<maxquirino> pelo comando lsusb deve der microdia
<maxquirino> ser*
<maxquirino> cada hardware tem um chipset é?
<Rudolf> maxquirino: milhares de produtores de hardware
<Rudolf> maxquirino: conseguiu?
<maxquirino> a informação que vc quer é essa: 0c45:648d Microdia ?
<Rudolf> maxquirino: só tem essa?
<maxquirino> A linha toda é: Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0c45:648d Microdia
<Rudolf> maxquirino: mas só aparece essa?
<maxquirino> não, tem outras, vou escrever
<maxquirino> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<maxquirino> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<maxquirino> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<maxquirino> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<maxquirino> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<maxquirino> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<maxquirino> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<maxquirino> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0c45:648d Microdia
<maxquirino> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:e004 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<Rudolf> maxquirino: um aviso, quando for colocar mais do que 3 linhas, use pastebin
<maxquirino> Se não for lhe atrapalhar muito, como eu uso um pastebin?
<Rudolf> maxquirino: teste sua webcam com o cheese
<Rudolf> maxquirino: http://pastebin.com, ou instala o wgetpaste
<maxquirino> O cheese nem funciona direito, fica travando na minha máquina.
<Rudolf> maxquirino: vlc?
<maxquirino> vamos com calma, não sou tão esperto quanto vc :) , o que é vlc?
<optimusprimem> ou http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Rudolf> maxquirino: programa
<maxquirino> programa pra webcam, certo?
<Rudolf> maxquirino: também
<maxquirino> ok, tô instalando ele pelo software center
<Rudolf> maxquirino: qual a versão do ubuntu?
<maxquirino> 12.04
<Rudolf> maxquirino: atualizada (sem mudar de versão)?
<maxquirino> sim, atualizada
<maxquirino> instalei o vlc, ciquei no play e a mensagem foi: Your input can't be opened:
<maxquirino> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2://'. Check the log for details.
<Rudolf> maxquirino: vish, sua placa/driver estão zuados cara
<Rudolf> maxquirino: vc tem algum outro usuário para testar se não é alguma configuração pessoal?
<maxquirino> poderia testar como visitante
<maxquirino> serve?
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguém usando o ubuntu remix 12.10 com gnome shell?
<shallwe> bom tenho uma dúvida vamos ver se alguém online sabe me responder :P
<shallwe> Se eu uso ubuntu, gnome claro, existe alguma maneira de eu montar uma janela com botes etc diferente dos padrões do gnome? Por exemplo, botoes menores ou diferenciados?
<shallwe> ou não tenho como fugir dos padrões do gnome
<Vazquez> boa tarde
<Vazquez> estou com probema para instalar o drive ati hd 4200 para ubuntu 12.10
<Vazquez> apos a instalação a tela não carrega.
<Vazquez> alguem tem a solução para isso
<shallwe> ati hd 4000?
<shallwe> isso ai não é da intel hd 4000?
<tiagoscd> buenas povo :)
<tiagoscd> o que andam aprontando nesta tarde de sabadão? :P
<tiagoscd> que povo será? tem ninguém aí
<tiagoscd> uheaueuaehe
<shallwe> claro que tem :)
<shallwe> eu to tentando modificar e compilar o inkscape :)
<tiagoscd> ah :)
<tiagoscd> versão dos repositórios tá desatualizada shallwe ?
<shallwe> corri a semana toda no trabalho e hoje quero paz :) amanhã eu saio
<shallwe> tiagoscd, sim, mas quero experimentar alterar algumas coisas
<tiagoscd> entendi :-)
<shallwe> nao desatualizada estão ok
<shallwe> estou usando o ubuntu remix com gnome shell 3.6
<shallwe> nao consigo viver sem a função do mouse, aquela que vc aponta ele la encima e aparece tudo que ta aberto, menus, janelas etc
<tiagoscd> entendi.. eu sou fã do Unity ^^
<tiagoscd> sempre digo isso quando alguém me fala que usa outra interface
<tiagoscd> uehauheuahea
<shallwe> eu adoro o unity :) o que ele faz com uma barra única é sensacional :)
<shallwe> em uma única barra tem tudo, menus, botoes etc, mas o gnome ta caminhando pro mesmo caminho ainda bem
<tiagoscd> entendi
<shallwe> economia de espaço é tudo
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> uso o Unity em duas telas aqui
<tiagoscd> é perfeito
<tiagoscd> :)
<shallwe> legal, mas eu sempre tive notebook, quase não trabalho e uso desktop
<tiagoscd> rbelem: não apareceu no papo ontem :P
<shallwe> gosto de trabalhar e levar sempre meu pc :)
<tiagoscd> shallwe: eu também trabalho só com notes
<tiagoscd> mas ligo monitor nele :P
<shallwe> aa bom ai sim
<shallwe> a única coisa que eu não curto no gnome que me pergunto até hoje
<shallwe> pq diabos as coisas são sempre grandes o.O botoes, janelas etc hhahaha
<tiagoscd> pois é
<tiagoscd> eu gosto das coisas sem ocupar muito espaço também
<shallwe> o kde é bem melhor neste aspecto, pelo menos eu acho
<tiagoscd> o lançador sempre reduzo o tamanho dos ícones
<shallwe> pois é, não sei se vc ja usou programas da adobe?
<tiagoscd> alguns vários anos atrás, sim, hehe
<shallwe> pra mim são os melhores, os caras colocam tudo reduzido com mini botoes etc, já o inkscape é gigantesco hahaha
<shallwe> a janela de propriedades do preenchimento por exemplo ocupa meia tela hahahahaha é de rir
<tiagoscd> é, eu uso bastante o inkscape
<tiagoscd> e aquela barra em cima também acho que poderia ser reduzida
<shallwe> ele é bem bom pra usar, um grande programa free, consigo fazer muitas coisas nele sem dificuldades, principalmente desenhos
<shallwe> só que foi feito em gtk o.O ai ralou
<shallwe> e o pessoal disse que pra mudar pra qt nao da, tem que refazer tudo ai ja viu
<tiagoscd> sim, sou fã do Inkscape
<tiagoscd> não troco ele por nada
<tiagoscd> :)
<Rudolf> como reclamam
<tiagoscd> eu prefiro em gtk, não vejo por que mudar pra qt
<Rudolf> parece um bando de véio reclamão
<MrBoss> bom dia, alguém tem placa de video nvidia ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: eu tenho, mas nao vendo
<shallwe> Rudolf, não é reclamação é um papo cabeça :) com idéias e modificações
<tiagoscd> MrBoss: bom dia
<shallwe> é assim que as coisas evoluem, com criticas :)
<tiagoscd> não tenho, mas pode postar sua dúvida aí que alguém ajuda
<Rudolf> shallwe: aqui não rende, tem que dar para os developers
<MrBoss> Rudolf, qual drive vc ta usando?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: nvidia
<MrBoss> versão
<MrBoss> ?
<shallwe> Rudolf, haha blz
<Rudolf> MrBoss: 304.64
<MrBoss> Rudolf, não consegui atualizar 310.19
<Rudolf> MrBoss: "não consegui" é meio vago
<Rudolf> MrBoss: qual o método e o erro?
<MrBoss> Rudolf, vou copiar o erro no paste
<Rudolf> MrBoss: obrigado
<MrBoss> Rudolf, eu baixei o drive direto da nvidia, abro um terminal alt+f2 , sudo service lightdm stop , executo o arquivo .run , reinicio o pc, quando vou abrir o nvidia x server settings http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365379/
<Rudolf> MrBoss: deixa ver
<Rudolf> MrBoss: fez o que ele te indica fazer?
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> não resolve o problema
<Rudolf> lsmod |grep nv
<Rudolf> aparece o nvidia?
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> agora eu to usando um outro drive da nvidia
<Rudolf> MrBoss: testou subir um xorg.conf com o devido modulo apontado para uso?
<MrBoss> que instalei pelo próprio ubuntu 12.04 , pela opção de drives adicionais.
<MrBoss> Rudolf, não testei.
<Rudolf> MrBoss: ah
<Rudolf> MrBoss: e está ruim ele?
<MrBoss> não, só não é o mais atual 310.19, estou usando a versão 310.14
<MrBoss> vou tentar fazer "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run -update" pra ver se atualiza
<Rudolf> MrBoss: boa sorte
<b4rtb0y> não consigo colocar minha ATI Radeon 6600
<b4rtb0y> vou usar nativo mesmo
<b4rtb0y> muito bug quando coloco
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> a e boa tarde
<shallwe> caramba demora muito pra compilar o inkscape lol, imagina alterar algo e ter que compilar tudo de novo só pra ver se vc alterou certo
<Rudolf> shallwe: eee veio reclamão
<Rudolf> shallwe: você pode usar pacotes se não gosta de compilar
<shallwe> sim, é que alterei algo e estou compilando pra ver oq vai dar hahaha, mas acho que toda vida que eu alterar algo terei que sempre compilar tudo certo?
<Rudolf> shallwe: depende do que vc alterou
<Rudolf> shallwe: alterou o source?
<shallwe> sim
<Rudolf> shallwe: sim, tem que recompilar
<shallwe> um arquivo das janelas
<shallwe> aa blz :)
<shallwe> nao tem problema, tenho tempo hoje :)
<shallwe> caramba agora que lembrei o blender é um ótimo exemplo de uma boa interface :) como sera que eles fizeram os menus botoes etc :P
<majin> boa tarde :)
<AMrDan> boa tarde
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal...
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<AMrDan> atualizai pro 12.4 lts... preciso de instalar o java .. qual seria melhor o Icedtea ou o java mesmo
<AMrDan> ?
<Rudolf> "java mesmo"
<Rudolf> rsrsr
<majin> :)
<AMrDan>  Rudolf rsrsrs
<AMrDan> Rudolf:  eh que abriu a pagina do java
<AMrDan> Rudolf: mas e ai vc sabe?
<Rudolf> AMrDan: sei o que?
<majin> nntp, dorminhoco
<AMrDan> Rudolf: se eu instalo o icedtea ou baixo o jre do site do java
<majin> tiagoscd, dorminhoco
<Rudolf> AMrDan: instala o java da oracle
<Rudolf> maxquirino: tá maluco?
<maxquirino> foi mal, pensei que vc não tava, eu estava fazendo os testes aqui
<majin> lol
<maxquirino> na verdade ainda não sei como aquele pastebin pode ser útil :)
<Rudolf> maxquirino: qual deles
<tiagoscd> majin: estou aí :)
<majin> tiagoscd, :D o que anda aprontando chefia?
<maxquirino> me refiro ao uso do pastebin
<Rudolf> maxquirino: pastebin evita poluir o canal
<majin> imagina postar um codigo de 100 linhas aqui
<majin> que bagunça seria
<majin> 5 ja seria dificil
<maxquirino> se eu não entedi errado a idéia é gerar uma arquivo de texto com ele pra fazer upload, certo?
<Rudolf> maxquirino: vc não precisa gerar o arquivo de texto
<Rudolf> maxquirino: por exemplo use lsusb |wgetpaste
<Rudolf> maxquirino: que ele já manda direto para o site
<maxquirino> entendi, vou fazer um teste
<MrBoss> Rudolf, desisti
<Rudolf> MrBoss: fail@
<AMrDan> Rudolf: achei o openJDK7 na central de aplicativos.. se eu baixar por aki, vou receber notificação de atualizações certo? (bem mais pratico do que baixar pelo site)
<Rudolf> AMrDan: e mais seguro
<AMrDan> Rudolf: mas de qualquer forma, acho que vou precisar de baixar o icedtea .. pra usar no navegador...ou o openJDK7 soluciona todos os probs?
<AMrDan> rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> majin: só brigando e trabalhando por aqui
<tiagoscd> e por aí?
<tiagoscd> :D
<majin> tiagoscd, lendo sobre python :P
<majin> tiagoscd, eu lendo python e o nntp lendo php, vamo vira raquer!
<majin> MUAHAHA
<MrBoss> tiagoscd, o blog ta meio paradão...
<maxquirino> a idéia é que eu cole aqui só o endereço do pastebin, né?
<MrBoss> alguém aqui trabalha com arquivos dwg ?
<Spiga> eae galera
<Rudolf> maxquirino: isso
<maxquirino> ok
<maxquirino> obrigado
<tiagoscd> majin: heheheh, entendi
<tiagoscd> então, o blog estou procurando algo para escrever nele agora mesmo
<tiagoscd> temos que voltar a ativa :)
<MrBoss> trabalha com o que tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> MrBoss: trabalho na área de TI de uma universidade
<tiagoscd> atualmente trabalhando em projetos de dev
<tiagoscd> e de vez em quando quebrando um galho de suporte :)
<AMrDan> alguem sabe como aumento a qtd de desktops no 12.4 ?
<maxquirino> o ubuntu 12.04 tem dado muito problema ou é impressão minha?
<MrBoss> 12.10 não?
<maxquirino> 12.04 mesmo
<MrBoss> uso o .04 tranquilo
<MrBoss> tiagoscd, alguma novidade relativa a app para planejamento, tipo o ms project ?
<maxquirino> ok
<tiagoscd> MrBoss: olha, não sou muito envolvido com gerenciamento de projetos, mas ouvi falar muito bem de um tal de Red Mine (acho que é isso)
<AMrDan> MrBoss: sim .. 12.4
<AMrDan> maxquirino: sim..
<maxquirino> Que tipo de problema vc tem tido?
<AMrDan> maxquirino: ateh agora nao tive problemas nao .. mas nao sei como mudar a qtd de desktops ... e notei que ele eh um pouco fechado
<AMrDan> maxquirino: parece um pouco com o estilo do windows (fechado) mas pode ser cerdo demais pra opinar .. jah que acabei de instalar
<maxquirino> eu tô tendo problema com minha webcam nele ela tava congelando a imagem, e agora nem isso mais.
<AMrDan> maxquirino: vc usa o cheese?
<maxquirino> o cheese nem instalar direito ele instala, fica dando erro
<MrBoss> alguém usa o kde + gnome ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: ao mesmo tempo?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: isso sim é uma opçao leve
<MrBoss> não
<MrBoss> to pensando em instalar o kde pra conhecer
<lffontana> boa tarde
<MrBoss> Rudolf, vc ja usou o kde ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: algumas horas
<MrBoss> vc usa o linux a quanto tempo já Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: 2002
<MrBoss> acompanhou bastante mudanças
<Rudolf> MrBoss: sim
<Rudolf> MrBoss: algumas
<Rudolf> MrBoss: mas desde 2004 não mudo de distro
<Rudolf> MrBoss: entao, mudanças específicas
<Rudolf> MrBoss: a distro
<MrBoss> ubuntu definitivamente ?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: gentoo
<Rudolf> MrBoss: não tinha 4.04 na época
<MrBoss> o que vc acha que deveria melhorar para o linux de uma maneira geral?
<Shisuii> olá, tem alguém ai que saiba como fazer o ubuntu 12.10 reconhecer  a ati radeon mobile 6250??
<Rudolf> MrBoss: principalmente os usuários
<Rudolf> MrBoss: criou-se um abismo entre os usuários
<Rudolf> MrBoss: isso uma visão nacional
<MrBoss> o problema que eu percebo é o windows acostumou ao usuário clicar somente em avançar, avançar, avançar, avançar e ta pronto
<Rudolf> MrBoss: o problema não é nem o windows
<Rudolf> MrBoss: e sim a educação em geral
<Rudolf> MrBoss: pouco se lê
<MrBoss> se ele encontrar uma dificuldade simples ele não que nem pesquisar pra resolver
<Rudolf> MrBoss: pouco se interpreta o que se lê
<Rudolf> MrBoss: tinha um cara aqui ontem que ele conseguiu não ver que a senha para acesso ao systemrescuecd estava na propria tela de login
<Rudolf> MrBoss: não sei se ele não leu
<Rudolf> MrBoss: ou se ao menos tentou
<MrBoss> ai é dureza
<Rudolf> MrBoss: vejo uma engrenagem patinando nos usuários linux
<Rudolf> MrBoss: e a galera que sabe se fecha
<Rudolf> MrBoss: poucos vem por aqui ajudar/ensinar
<Rudolf> MrBoss: mas requer paciência também
<Rudolf> MrBoss: tem hora que me desligo
<Rudolf> MrBoss: mas depois volto
<Rudolf> MrBoss: tem pessoas que se esforçam, merecem ajuda
<Rudolf> MrBoss: por essas vale a pena compartilhar o pouco que sei
<MrBoss> eu sou engenheiro civil, leio sempre que posso artigos etc.
<Rudolf> MrBoss:
<Rudolf> MrBoss: se um engenheiro não ler "fuuuuuu"
<MrBoss> antes de tentar fazer qq coisa leio, README, pesquiso etc
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrrrs
<MrBoss> rsrsrsrs
<MrBoss> o meu problema era com o os arquivos dwg, hoje já tem uma opção nativa para linux que atende em 100% o que eu preciso
<Rudolf> MrBoss: o que seriam esses dwg?
<MrBoss> arquivos em autocad
<Rudolf> MrBoss: ah
<Rudolf> MrBoss: é, aí não é problema do linux
<Rudolf> MrBoss: eu espero que vc faça essa distinção
<MrBoss> sim
<Rudolf> MrBoss: ter ou não ter suporte a determinado programa, ou tipo de programa vai além de qualquer distro
<MrBoss> eu emulava o win pra poder abrir os projetos pq não tinha nenhuma app desenvolvida para linux para essa finalidade
<Rudolf> MrBoss: e o que faz agora?
<Rudolf> MrBoss: curiosidade
<MrBoss> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/
<MrBoss> .deb 32 bits
<MrBoss> só preciso instalar as libs32 e pronto :D
<MrBoss> Rudolf, atende a 100% para o que eu preciso.
<Fisico> Rudolf deu certo o impressive! ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, deu
<Fisico> e a barra temporal, q q c achou?
<Rudolf> vou usar
<Rudolf> Fisico: 1800 é em que unidade?
<Rudolf> Fisico: segundos?
<Fisico> isso
<Fisico> meia hora
<Fisico> eu sempre falo quando apresento, nas apresentações q não tem tempo marcado
<Fisico> q a barra conta meia hora, só para ter noção
<Fisico> mas Rudolf
<Fisico> veja q legal
<Fisico> quando estiver no impressive!,
<Fisico> z=zoom onde está o mouse
<Fisico> q=quit
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> já tinha visto
<Fisico> r=reseta o tempo, da barra e do timer
<Fisico> t=timer
<Fisico> b=escurece o monitor
<Fisico> :)
<mary_> oiiiiiiiiiii
<majin> oi
<mary_> td bem pessoal/?????????
<majin> tudo :)
<Rudolf> mary_: supimpa
<mary_> de onde vc majin/????????
<majin> rj
<mary_> e vc rudolf/???????????
<Rudolf> mary_: ribeirão preto - sp
<Rudolf> mary_: e tu?
<mary_> estadu do rj
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: você não tem pvt né?
<tiagoscd> se não tiver avisa, lhe mando a mensagem via memoserv
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: não
<tiagoscd> tá
<majin> tiagoscd, :*
<tiagoscd> majin: :*
<tiagoscd> uheauaehueh
<majin> tiagoscd, mestre tu manja de ajax? :D
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: pow, valew
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: alerta ligado
<tiagoscd> majin: alguma coisa :)
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: :D
<tiagoscd> majin: não sou mestre
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<majin> tiagoscd, vou te importunar no pvt
<tiagoscd> chama lá
<tiagoscd> :)
<mary_> oi thiagoscd
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: é contigo
<tiagoscd> oi mary_
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: uehaueaueh
<mary_> td bem/???
<tiagoscd> tudo sim e vocêe?
<tiagoscd> você precisa de alguma ajuda mary_ ?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: nessas horas é bom ser casado
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: uehauehau
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sem segundas intenções cria uma armadura natural
<tiagoscd> mas sabe que eu não sou casado né?
<tiagoscd> heuaheuaehu
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s480x480/230196_444279778963754_1135432011_n.jpg
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: então, cuidado
<majin> IUHAIUHAUIha
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: até assustou
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: heheeh
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: http://meninaswtf.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/TEATRO-DE-BICHINHOS-WTF-1.jpg
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: era esse aqui
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: uehauehaueh
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: http://meninaswtf.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Timoteo.jpg
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: vi esses dias
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: heheheh
<tiagoscd> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/mercado/vendas-do-windows-8-estariam-muito-abaixo-do-esperado-17112012-8.shl
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: pq será
<b4rtb0y> Rudolf muito ruim
<b4rtb0y> sério
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: por que é ruim? :P
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: agree o/
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ruim não sei
<b4rtb0y> ele tem interface pra tablet
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: mas não muda muito do 7
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: eu testei ele pouco, não tenho opinião formada
<Rudolf> b4rtb0y: também
<b4rtb0y> e o destop fica em segundo plano
<b4rtb0y> e todos aplicativos nativos e tela inteira
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: é, eu coloquei no note do trampo um tempo
<b4rtb0y> meio dificil de fechar
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: só de pra ver
<b4rtb0y> fora que deve ser uma merda pra jogo
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<majin> :)
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: igual a todos os windows
<tiagoscd> eu instalei em uma VM mesmo
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: não muda nada pagar por aquilo
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> ei povo
<tiagoscd> vou reiniciar aqui
<b4rtb0y> mais tenho que admitir que eu curto o seven
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tá no windows
<Rudolf> uheiuheiueheiuheiuheiuhe
<tiagoscd> um driver experimental do PPA de um cara
<majin> :x
<b4rtb0y> mais win8 o que gostei muito
<tiagoscd> desejem sorte
<tiagoscd> :P
<b4rtb0y> ele e bem rapido
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: drive do que?
<majin> good lucky
<b4rtb0y> porem muito desorganixado
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: driver de vídeo pra minha placa ati
<tiagoscd> no 12.10 não tem suporte oficial
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ah
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: boa sorte
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: meeeeessmo
<tiagoscd> mas um ppa alternativo o cara disponibilizou o oficial
<tiagoscd> se der problema eu volto em 15 minutos
<tiagoscd> senão em 5
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<b4rtb0y> fiquei dois dias tentando instalar drive da palca de video ati desisti
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y: depois lhe ajudo
<tiagoscd> a gente conversa
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: mal lhe pergunte, pq comprou ati?
<tiagoscd> vou lá
<b4rtb0y> tipo 12.10
<b4rtb0y> auz
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sabendo da pobreza do funcionamento em linux?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: o notebook é antigo até, e na época tinha melhor suporte pra Linux do que a NVIDIA
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: que época?
<tiagoscd> faz uns 3,5 anos
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: a uns 3 anos tinha um all-in-one com ati
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: funcionava
<tiagoscd> pelo menos nos comparativos do Phoronix funcionava melhor
<b4rtb0y> tipo eu instalo o desktop num carrega
<b4rtb0y> =s
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: mas não diria que era melhor
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ow, vai lá
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: depois a gente conversa
<tiagoscd> beleza
<nntp> ati tem q instalar uns modulo pra funcionar
<tiagoscd> nossa, que driver maravilhoso
<tiagoscd> só que não ¬¬
<nntp> eu nao sei os modulos que tem mas tem que instalar
<nntp> pra funfar ati
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: pq maravilhoso, e pq não?
<tiagoscd> nntp, tá falando comig ou peguei meio de conversa?
<tiagoscd> hehe
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, por que não deixa nem eu abrir o tty mais
<Rudolf> nuss
<tiagoscd> estou em outro note
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu cheguei agora tmb so li umas linhas falando de driver de ati
<tiagoscd> resolvendo o problema
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> kkk
<b4rtb0y> intalei todos modulos possiveis
<b4rtb0y> ja me entrometendo na conversa
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> intrometendo*
<nntp> ah eh o b4rtb0y de novo b4rtb0y c ta usando 12.04 ?
<b4rtb0y> 12.10
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y, qual sua placa?
<b4rtb0y> tipo eu instalo blz
<nntp> eu voltei pra 12.04 por causa da ati
<b4rtb0y> vou disfrutar num carrega o visual da area de trabalho
<b4rtb0y> fica so o papel de parede
<nntp> isso ae eh o opengl com pau
<b4rtb0y> a saquei
<nntp> tem q instalar fglx
<b4rtb0y> e tipo tentei de tudo
<b4rtb0y> dae me manquei
<b4rtb0y> e desisti
<b4rtb0y> instalei tbm
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> fglx
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y, qual sua placa?
<b4rtb0y> e uma ati radeon hd 6600m
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y, é notebook ou desktop?
<b4rtb0y> notebook
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y, 32 ou 64?
<b4rtb0y> 64
<tiagoscd> você tentou instalar o driver beta?
<b4rtb0y> nem
<b4rtb0y> ;x
<tiagoscd> que saiu ontem?
<b4rtb0y> ahiuahauia
<b4rtb0y> nem tentei
<tiagoscd> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta8-x86.x86_64.zip
<tiagoscd> baixa aí
<tiagoscd> e testa
<tiagoscd> :)
<b4rtb0y> tentei so com 12.10
<nntp> eu nem mexo na minha aqui
<nntp> aeuhuaehea
<b4rtb0y> tentei fazer ate jesus descer a terra pra da uma luz
<b4rtb0y> tava osso
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<nntp> tiagoscd, Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<nntp> 6399 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1279.800 FPS
<nntp> 6420 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1284.000 FPS
<nntp> 6901 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1380.200 FPS
<nntp> ^^
<tiagoscd> nntp, ^^
<b4rtb0y> o que mata é esperar 1hora pra baixar o drive internet lenta .-.
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y, depois que baixar chama aí qualquer coisa
<b4rtb0y> sussa
<b4rtb0y> ei vou fazer uma pergunta idiota
<b4rtb0y> ahuiahuia
<b4rtb0y> tipo como faço pra deixar o ubuntu com aquele efeito de deixar a tela mole
<b4rtb0y> sabe
<b4rtb0y> ;o
<b4rtb0y> tipo eu tinha o mint e ja vinha de padrão na qpoca que tinha
<tiagoscd> pior que não faço ideia, nunca pesquisei este tipo de efeito b4rtb0y
<nntp> log mode on
<nntp> b4rtb0y, gelatina nas janelas
<tiagoscd> b4rtb0y, se não me engano
<b4rtb0y> sim
<nntp> b4rtb0y, compiz
<nntp> b4rtb0y, vo te dar o tuto
<b4rtb0y> tipo
<tiagoscd> se você isntaalr um pacote compizconfig-settings
<tiagoscd> algo assim
<tiagoscd> ele funciona
<tiagoscd> no caso tem a opção pra funciona
<b4rtb0y> deixa com varios efeito
<nntp> calma
<nntp> muita calma nessa hora
<tiagoscd> *funcionar
<b4rtb0y> hauihauiahuia
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> pra configurar isso junto com unity
<nntp> nao eh simples assim nao tem que desligar o unity 3d
<nntp> aqui uso cairo dock com opengl
<nntp> unity 3d
<nntp> e area de trabalho 3d do compiz com efeitos de globo e janelas furulantes e tudo mais
<nntp> mas tem que ir configurando certo pq da pau pracarai pra configurar isso ae
<b4rtb0y> sim
<nntp> vo passar o tuto legal
<b4rtb0y> eu lembro
<b4rtb0y> eu ligava uma função ferrava outra
<b4rtb0y> =s
<b4rtb0y> chegava ser chato
<b4rtb0y> no mint
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc3e4Tso5vI
<nntp> so que no meu aqui nao apareceu os efeitos de fogo das janelas
<nntp> nem do mouse deu mo pau o efeito do mouse aqui
<nntp> agora isso varia de placa pra placa
<b4rtb0y> dor de cabeça
<b4rtb0y> wine ta melhor que antes '-'
<b4rtb0y> to abrindo aqui os trecos sem instalar
<hud> oi galera!
<rsser> hud?
<hud> ?
<rsser> soh isso? hud?
<rsser> LoL
<hud> kk
<hud> meu apelido
<hud> xD
<rsser> ok
<hud> hudson meu nome
<b4rtb0y> e ai ;D
<rsser> eh seu nome eh ponto pra critica
<hud> não entendi
<nntp> nossa
<rsser> a pronuncia do seu nome é udison ou râ:dsôn
<nntp> o tal do mac eh encrenca
<rsser> nntp: o mac funciona bem quanto se tem $$
<nntp> nao dou conta de mudar o ip do mac no dhcp ele travou no ip lah
<Atena_> eu nao conheço a rede
<rsser> tudo naquela coisa que funciona é pago
<Atena_> tem algum canal bacana por aqui?
<nntp> e nao sai ja meti o mac no dhcp e nada
<nntp> sacana d+
<hud> ud...
<majin> nntp, :)
<nntp> majin, :)
<Atena_> ??
<Rudolf> Saint Seya?
<majin> lol
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> na verdade eu nao to enxergando o mac dele
<nntp> saint seya eh meu brod japa
<nntp> fera do iptables
<rsser> eu fiquei puto hj com o ubuntu
<rsser> eu fiz uma configuracao de banda no router
<rsser> pq todo mundo competindo pela internet tava dificil aqui
<rsser> 5mbps eh pouco pra 4 hardusers
<rsser> hehe
<nntp> hardusers ou lichers ?
<rsser> ae resolvi restringir a banda pra cada user
<Rudolf> ehuehieuheiu
<rsser> mas qdo fiz isso o ubuntu caiu e não voltou nem a paulada
<rsser> tive que tirar todas as regrass
<rsser> eh, nntp , um bando de leecher
<nntp> neh
<rsser> soh 30mbps pra resolver o caso aqui
<rsser> eu toh pensando colocar um NAS aqui pro tanto de coisa que a galera baixar
<nntp> nossa aqui tem 35
<rsser> e deixar compartilhado
<nntp> rsser, perde ateh a graça
<rsser> hehehe
<rsser> que nada, nntp
<nntp> 35 pra um leecher somente
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> ficar esperando eh fogo
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> aqui espera 16 minutos por 1 dvd
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> bom demais
<nntp> cd da nem graça
<nntp> parece q tu ta baixando um mp3
<nntp> 0 de perda
<nntp> 35 na alta
<nntp> 7ms de latencia
<nntp> hum
<nntp> ta fino o negocio aqui
<rsser> latencia eh besteira, nntp
<nntp> vo ali pegar o ipad que eu vo rachar ele no meio agora
<nntp> rsser, depende pra q
<rsser> o lance eh o jilter
<Rudolf> rsser: sim
<Rudolf> jitter
<rsser> menor melhor
<rsser> isso, Rudolf
<rsser> toh deitado no sofa e mal vejo as teclas do note
<rsser> tah escuro pra kct aqui
<Rudolf> rsser: por isso uso um cooler reclinável
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> caraca, toh ouvindo um set  e tem uma musica  aqui massa, mas não sei o nome da musica pra pegar na versao original
<rsser> que sao
<nntp> ahaha
<nntp> o mac eh bom mesmo
<nntp> ipad
<nntp> ele tava era desligando a eth dele antes deu capturar o mac
<nntp> dae ficava so o mac do meu ap
<nntp> safado
<rsser> acheii a safada
 * rsser ao som de .armin_van_buuren_ft_winter_kills-take_a_moment_(shogun_remix_edit) 
<rsser> essa ociosidade no canal me deixa mal
<rsser> vamos galera
<rsser> tc
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> to configurando aqui rsser
<nntp> terminando de deixar minha rede com tudo identificado os mac tudo atribuido de todos dispositivos
<nntp> rsser, fala com o pessoal do bot ae kkk
<nntp> iae pessoal do  bot
<nntp> insano_, Fisico Rudolf majin ChanServ b4rtb0y Ursinha shebang!!
<b4rtb0y> oi oi oi
<majin> :P
<b4rtb0y> ;D
<Fisico> nntp :D
<nntp> rsser, galera ta tudo ae oh
<nntp> haha
<nntp> :)
<Fisico> opa!
<Fisico> :)
<Fisico> to escondido O_O
<Fisico> rs
<nntp> lol
 * majin lendo na surdina
<nntp> os cara fica soh no log mode on
 * Fisico ri
<majin> heuiaeuhe
<majin> log mode on foi ótimo
<nntp> rsser, ta com depressao ae eu tava dando uma força
<b4rtb0y> ae o compiz ta dando certo
<b4rtb0y> *-*
<nntp> b4rtb0y, eh legal d+ compiz eu gosto viu e o cairo dock melhor ainda
<b4rtb0y> uhum
<b4rtb0y> jaja baixo drive da placa de video
<b4rtb0y> to ate com medo
<b4rtb0y> e.e
<flayke> boa noite
<Rudolf> nooooite
<nntp> aue
<rsser> por que o liveusb do ubuntu 12.10 não roda no notebook acer?
<rsser> ele trava na inicializacao
<nntp> 64bits ou 32 ?
<rsser> 64bits
<rsser> pelo menos foi o que eu peguei
<Rudolf> rsser: tantos motivos prováveis
<nntp> pois eh
<rsser> mas o processador aqui suporta 64bits
<Rudolf> rsser: video, disco, memoria, chipset de rede
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> rsser: se fosse proc ele avisava logo no inicio
<rsser> Rudolf: então eh melhor pegar o 32bits?
<Rudolf> rsser: vai saber
<nntp> pode ser umas
<Rudolf> rsser: se não funciona 64 pq usar?
<rsser> cara, ele soh diz o seguinte:  syslinux xxxx peter xxxxx
<rsser> e para nessa tela
<rsser> pq eu vou levar mais tempo baixando a versao 32bits
<Rudolf> rsser: google?
<rsser> já fiz isso
<Rudolf> rsser: e ae?
<rsser> por isso perguntei aqui
<rsser> nao achei pessoa com problema similar
<rsser> todas elas conseguem carregar
<rsser> e para de funcionar depois
<Rudolf> rsser: ha, e nos acha melhor que o google ou que procuramos melhor do que voce?
<Rudolf> rsser: bios?
<rsser> não
<rsser> eh que o ser humano faz uma coisa que a merda do google não faz
<Rudolf> rsser: duckduckgo
<rsser> conjecturar solucoes
<rsser> e problemas
<Rudolf> ultimamente o google emburreceu
<rsser> o google virou o deus do seculo 21
<rsser> ah tnc
<rsser> em protesto vou parar de usar o google e voltar a buscar pages por outros meios
<Rudolf> ultimamente acho mais rápido pelo duckduckgo
<nntp> nem vira nao
<rsser> as melhores coisas acabaram
<nntp> google insuperavel
<rsser> os news, eita saudade
<rsser> vc encontrava nego que sacava
<rsser> agora com a porcaria dos webforuns
<rsser> tudo piorou
<nntp> ô revolta
<rsser> claro
<rsser> toh revoltado com a transformação do mundo
<nntp> e adianta ?
<rsser> o mundo está mais miserável
<Rudolf> rsser: como você disse que estava tentando instalar
<Rudolf> rsser: liveusb ou livedvd
<nntp> usb
<rsser> não é instalar, é rodar o liveusb
<rsser> o liveusb levou 40min pra ficar pronto
<rsser> agora rodar eh tb um problema
<rsser> vou mudar de sistema, Rudolf
<rsser> toh pegando o elementaryos
<Rudolf> rsser: pelo que li aqui a "mbr" do seu liveusb tá zuada (aka instalada incorretamente)
<rsser> é pode ser, vou usar um outro pendriv
<nntp> no fim das contas eh o piloto que ta barberando
<nntp> kkk
<rsser> nem, nntp
<rsser> já tenho xp de 50 usblives nas costas
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> que perda de tempo hein
<rsser> eu vivo brincando com isso
<rsser> e com vms
<nntp> todo mundo erra rsser
<rsser> eu comprei mais memoria pro pc
<rsser> +4GB pra pra brincar com vms
<nntp> e tem hora q o negocio nao funfa emsmo
<nntp> mesmo
<rsser> certamente, nntp
<Rudolf> caraio, falando em memoria
<rsser> mas nesse caso segui o que está escrito no manual
<Rudolf> hoje a tarde o firefox conseguiu comer 500M da swap
<Rudolf> por causa do flash
<rsser> Rudolf: pegue o waterfox e seja feliz
<rsser> ele consome bem menos memoria
<Rudolf> rsser: não, apenas reiniciei
<Rudolf> rsser: e o problema é do flash
<rsser> mas vai ter que ter SO 64bits
<Rudolf> rsser: não do firefox
<Rudolf> rsser: meu SO é 64 desde 2004
<rsser> mas com ou sem flash o waterfox consumiu menos memorias
<rsser> eu fiz o teste
<Rudolf> rsser: prefiro o luakit
<rsser> eu falei isso hj a tarde com meu irmao
<Rudolf> rsser: se o problema for memória
<rsser> essa porcaria do flash devia ser abolida
<rsser> o html 5 ta aí pra quê?
<nntp> tmb acho
<rsser> será que ele tá de enfeite?
<Rudolf> rsser: pior que tem site que é inteiro em flash
<Rudolf> rsser: cara, mudar paradigma é difícil
<rsser> eh mta burrice isso, Rudolf
<Rudolf> rsser: não cara, é $$$$
<rsser> não, Rudolf , não é
<Rudolf> rsser: ninguém vai mudar sites por que tem algo melhor
<rsser> desde o inicio os grandes disseram que o flash era uma verdade ¨$@¨%#$%#
<Rudolf> rsser: o windows também
<Rudolf> rsser: no entanto todo mundo usa
<rsser> é o comodismo, Rudolf
<Rudolf> 99% do mundo
<rsser> mas as coisas caem
<Rudolf> rsser: juuuura
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> o windows 8 está enfrentando grande problema
<Rudolf> rsser: eu acho que ainda demora
<Rudolf> rsser: mas o XP ainda é usado
<rsser> bem como o win 7
<Rudolf> rsser: visita uma grande industria
<Rudolf> veja quantos usam windows e onde tem linux
<nntp> windows vista tmb teve problemas
<Rudolf> todo chefe de ti sabe que linux é melhor
<nntp> mas ta ae
<Rudolf> mas poucos tem bolas de colocar
<nntp> logo vem o windwos 10
<Rudolf> igual html 5
<nntp> e resolve tudo
<Rudolf> vai demorar
<nntp> Rudolf, aquela hora tava esquecendo do famoso arp -a
<Rudolf> nntp: eu falei
<nntp> fui infantil
<Rudolf> nntp: acontece
<Rudolf> nntp: mas se vc não soubesse o mac não ajudaria tambem
<nntp> Rudolf, eu queria era o ip e o arp -a da o mac junto pice of cake
<nntp> agora ta tudo no dhcp com ip fixado pelo mac fiz bridge dos ap e do repeater nomeei as maquinas no hosts ta linda a rede agora
<nntp> agora sim a rede ta configurado
<nntp> agora da ateh pra ficar montando vmservers
<nntp> 12 entradas no hosts... aqui tem dispositivo d+ kkk
<nntp> majin, i o python? ta saindo ae ?
<majin> empaquei
<majin> meu herói chegou nntp
<tiagoscd> uheauheauhae
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> abraços
<majin> nntp, cada vez que o tiagão volta ele me desagarra em algum trecho do código
<majin> ta me salvando
<nntp> eh isso mesmo ter um mestre dos magos ajuda d+
<nntp> falar nisso o meu chego ae sistematico mestre dos magos kkk
<majin> XD
<majin> é verdade
<sistematico> Boa noite..
<sistematico> So nada..
<nntp> boa
<majin> noite lucas :D
<b4rtb0y> aeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<majin> eae wallace
<b4rtb0y> não consegui instalar a merda da placa ati
<b4rtb0y> kkkk
<majin> bem vindo ao mundo linux x.x
<b4rtb0y> vlw
<b4rtb0y> hauihauia
<majin> xD
<b4rtb0y> consegui rodar tudo só a radeon que num roda meu deus
<b4rtb0y> ç.ç
<majin> bom
<nntp> b4rtb0y, vamo lah
<majin> ja matei o que estava me matando
<nntp> vo te dar mais uma dica
<majin> vou voltar pro código
<b4rtb0y> colocar o ubuntu 12.04
<b4rtb0y> ahuiahiuauia
<b4rtb0y> tenho ctz
<b4rtb0y> que é isso
<majin> ou põe um ruindows em uma partição se é pra joguinho :X
<b4rtb0y> eu uso windows em outra partição ja
<b4rtb0y> e que aos poucos estou migrando
<majin> :D
<majin> eu não tenho mais ruwindows
<majin> + devo instalar para jogar um LOL
<nntp> bag
<nntp> bah
<nntp> eu vou ter windows agora so o dia que eu comprar meu i7
<majin> meu dia ja chegou
<nntp> so pra jogar
<majin> ah + o meu é no note
<b4rtb0y> to com i7 aqui
<majin> n tem placa dedicada
<b4rtb0y> ahuihaiua
<majin> :)
<b4rtb0y> é esse
<majin> da hora
<b4rtb0y> cara comi algo ruim ta dando desinteria
<b4rtb0y> auz banheiro
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<nntp> kkk
<majin> credo
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Detalhes sordidos.
<sistematico> Acho que ele comeu o Windows 8.
<majin> uaheiuehue
<sistematico> Diga-se de passagem, é algo bem difícil de engolir.
<b4rtb0y> hauihauihauia
<sistematico> Pior que o KDE.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<majin> :P
<b4rtb0y> veio na moral to o dia todo assim ta dando do de cabeça ate
<b4rtb0y> cabou papel higienico usei papel toalha
<b4rtb0y> zoa
<b4rtb0y> falei demais
<b4rtb0y> ;x
<b4rtb0y> ahiuahuia
<majin> AGAUHAIHUAa
<majin> q situação
<sistematico> lencinho umidecido no popo?
<b4rtb0y> nem
<b4rtb0y> ta ardendo papel
<b4rtb0y> duro da porra
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<sistematico> toma leite com pera?
<b4rtb0y> nem
<sistematico> A vbox travou e num quer morrer nem com o kill -9..
<sistematico> Lá vou eu reiniciar dinovo, lalala..
<sistematico> lelele
<sistematico> PC de probi é triste.
<sistematico> Lento, device safado, interrupções marotas..
<sistematico> Ninguem merece.
<majin> auehaiuehe
<majin> ia falar pra ele que quando não vai com 9
<majin> só com 666
<sistematico> Poxa..
<sistematico> O cara que tem 2 corações no Acredite se quiser..
<majin> ahh kd o tiagão :?
<majin> sistematico, mestre dos magos do nntp vc manja de python também?
<sistematico> majin: Muito pouco, por que?
<majin> sistematico, já usou django?
<sistematico> majin: Não, a única coisa que eu tenho um pouco de experiência é PyGTK.
<majin> tendi
<sistematico> Na verdade é a única coisa que eu curto mesmo..
<majin> é que django é framework para aplicações web
<majin> tiago ta me ajudando :}
<sistematico> Eu sei.
<majin> e eu agarrei
<sistematico> majin: archlinux.org é feito em Django.
<majin> pois é to tentando fazer um sitezin bunitin nele :}
<sistematico> Excelente framework, só que eu não parei pra estudar muito ele.
<majin> :D
<majin> to adorando
<sistematico> majin: Eu estou estudando jQuery no momento.
<majin> é uma mão na roda
<majin> eu que só sabia php
<majin> tomei um susto
<majin> o treco faz tudo pra vc
<majin> XD
<majin> tu passa 2 dias fazendo os include/delete/update e testando tudo
<majin> o django faz pra vc em 2 min
<majin> na verdade
<majin> ele é instataneo
<majin> instantaneo*
<majin> vc passa 2 min botando o código
<majin> XD
<majin> e ele gera todos os include/delete/update
<sistematico> Existem excelentes frameworks para PHP tambem.
<sistematico> majin: O CakePHP é um.
<majin> uhum
<sistematico> O problema de todos os frameworks é um só.
<majin> qual é?
<sistematico> majin: Se você estudo o framework sem aprender a base da linguagem, você aprenderá o framework em sí, e não a linguagem.
<majin> é verdade
<sistematico> Você fica preso aquele framework em específico.
<majin> por isso to estudando python e o tiago ta me ensinando a usar o django
<sistematico> Sempre comece pela documentação oficial da linguagem.
<sistematico> É algo básico, que 99% das pessoas pulam, e depois sofrem por isso.
<Rudolf> sistematico: http://heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa.com/
<Rudolf> nntp: http://heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa.com/
<sistematico> As vezes por pressão do trabalho, falta de tempo, ou de vontade mesmo.
<majin> AUIHAIUHA Rudolf
<sistematico> Rudolf: http://sistematico.org/pirate.swf
<majin> sistematico, :DD
<majin> I'm a Pirate!
<majin> sistematico, http://sistematico.org/paste/45
<nntp> nossa so tem loco
<sistematico> majin: Tô desativando o paste e todas as paradas lá.
<nntp> ae alguem me ajuda no iptables
<majin> Nãoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<majin> sistematico,
<majin> mim gostar!
<majin> do seu paste
<majin> :'(
<nntp> quero direcionar um ssh pra um vbox
<nntp> ssh ta instalado so falta o iptables nao to conseguindo fazer o nat
<sistematico> majin: Vou fazer um paste próprio, chega de usar coisas dos outros.
<majin> nntp, mim não manjar bulhufas disso
<majin> sistematico, agoga sim!
<sistematico> ;)
<majin> sistematico, vai fazer em q linguagem?
<sistematico> Hoje sai, se deus quiser.
<majin> hoje mesmo?!
<sistematico> É.
<majin> em php?
<sistematico> PHP mesmo.
<majin> :)
<sistematico> é
<majin> já com os css?
<majin> de cada linguagem?
<sistematico> majin: É.
<majin> magavilha
<majin> mim querer o link
<sistematico> majin: O sistematico.org vai mudar bastante.
<majin> :)
<majin> :DD
<majin> vou ficar de olho
<sistematico> Vai ter uma comunidade com o BuddyPress ou Drupal Commons.
<sistematico> Não sei ainda.
<majin> :D
<sistematico> Eu já andei testando aqui na minha máquina.
<nntp> Rudolf, tem a manha ?
<sistematico> Só falta algumas coisas, pra mim upar lá.
#ubuntu-br 2012-11-18
<majin> sistematico, ah + ja ta pronto então :D
<sistematico> majin: 90%.
<majin> :D
<majin> da hora
<sistematico> Aí eu dou um rsync e a parada entra no ar.
<majin> sistematico, estou fazendo uma "comunidade" também
<majin> to tentando fazer em python
<majin> para aprender
<majin> se não vou voltar pro php ;x
<rsser> waterfox consome menos recursos mesmo
<sistematico> Rudolf: hahahaha o heyayaya vai pros favoritos.
<sistematico> top
<rsser> sistematico: vc não sente nojo da sanduicheira que é programar pra web?
<sistematico> Sanduicheira?
<rsser> eh Absurda
<rsser> certamente
<sistematico> Sinto novo quando faço um tostex com queijo estragado só.
<rsser> css, linguagem de marcacao, linguagem de dinamica, sql
<rsser> eh uma merda soh
<rsser> acho isso um absurdo
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<rsser> devia ser uma coisa soh
<sistematico> É não.
<majin> uiaheiaheiuhe
<sistematico> Estilo separado do conteúdo, sempre.
<majin> eu acho legal ter várias linguagens
<sistematico> rsser: Nem todo mundo usa browser gráfico, e nem todo mundo enxerga.
<rsser> mas não da forma como eh feito hj
<rsser> o problema eh que todo mundo quer fazer as coisas do jeito que elas querem do ponto de vista individual, claro
<rsser> é um problema sério de umbigo
<sistematico> ?
<Rudolf> sistematico: hueheiuheiuh
<Rudolf> sistematico: fora a criatividade, o povo tem um tempão livre
<rsser> deve ter mesmo, Rudolf
<rsser> pra ficar inventando moda
<sistematico> Rudolf: É!
<sistematico> hahahaha
<rsser> devia existir um teste matematico que verificasse  a eficiencia da coisa
<rsser> se não for eficiente devia ser posto de lado
<Rudolf> rsser: existe
<rsser> existe nada
<majin> existe
<Rudolf> rsser: pelo menos na produção e na qualidade da produção
<majin> não é atoa que o twitter migrou de linguagem
<Rudolf> rsser: mas não é aplicável em tudo na vida
<sistematico> rsser: Como qualquer coisa na vida, pra desenvolver pra Web, você tem que procurar seguir as pessoas que deram certo nela.
<sistematico> rsser: http://snook.ca http://chriscoyier.net http://ma.tt http://ejohn.org
<rsser> sistematico: fazemos parte duma manada, o ser humano tem que entender isso
<rsser> não dah pra fugir
<rsser> não foi decidido viver em grupos?
<rsser> tem que ter guidelines gerais
<sistematico> Eu procuro sempre escutar o que essas pessoas falam ^
<sistematico> rsser: E outra, pra ditar os padrões existem os orgãos como o W3C, ISO, IANA e outros né..
<rsser> então veja o que cientista de 80 anos está dizendo sobre segurança de pcs
<rsser> graças a esse nivel de complexidade, as coisas tão se tornando mais cheia de buracos
<rsser> sistematico: é, padrões é uma coisa boa
<Rudolf> rsser: complexidade ou firula?
<rsser> Rudolf: já viu como as pessoas sempre optam pelo caminho mais simples?
<sistematico> rsser: Menos eu.
<rsser> e depois surge mais problemas do que deveria
<rsser> esse cientista de 80anos, ele tah num grupo pra repensar a coisa toda
<rsser> start from scratch
<rsser> louvavel a atitude dele
<sistematico> Qual o nome dele?
<rsser> xô achar aqui
<rsser> eh um gringo
<Rudolf> sistematico: me manda uma mensagem aqui, por favor. Não precisa ser em pvt, só com meu nick
<sistematico> Rudolf: Alô?
<sistematico> rsser: Quer conhecer o Gênio por trás de toda a Internet? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinton_Cerf
<sistematico> Esse sim é o cara.
<sistematico> rsser: O que ele fez ninguem repete.
<Rudolf> sistematico: procura sobre a conferência defcon 2012
<sistematico> Rudolf: qq tem?
<Rudolf> sistematico: criadores das BBS
<sistematico> Vou ler um pouco.
<sistematico> Até mais pessoal, mais tarde eu volto.
<Rudolf> sistematico: até
<rsser> merda quando eu acho a parada o sistematico sai
<rsser> Rudolf: guarde o link ai ==> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/tec/1184354-cientista-de-80-anos-lidera-grupo-que-repensa-a-computacao.shtml
<Rudolf> rsser: memoserv champs
<rsser> eu vejo tanta coisa q eh dificil lembrar onde vi
<rsser> minha barra invertida n'ao sai aqui
<rsser> a config do teclado mudou
<rsser> eu tenho que estar logado
<rsser> isso agora foi
<rsser> doideira ==> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/google-glass/32714-google-glass-ainda-nao-foi-lancado-e-ja-tem-concorrente.htm
<rsser> LOL
<Rudolf> rsser: o gates devia ter tomado café com Einstein também
<Rudolf> rsser: mas talvez não seria o bobão mais rico do mundo
<rsser> isso não quer dizer nada
<rsser> ele fala isso pra chamar a atencao
<rsser> sobre a  forma de pensar
<rsser> realmente, parece que a forma de pensar das pessoas está estaganada
<rsser> todo mundo soh copia e cola
<rsser> s/ todo /o
<rsser> estagnada*
<Rudolf> rsser: e vc o que produz?
<Rudolf> rsser: o que vc cria?
<rsser> faltam platão, sócrates, descartes, canti,  atualmente
<rsser> o que eu crio?
<rsser> haha
<rsser> como se fosse possivel alguem minusculo como eu criar alguma coisa nessa sociedade do ctrl+c ctrl+v
<Rudolf> rsser: tendi!
<rsser> Rudolf: troll mode is off
<rsser> nem vem
<Rudolf> nntp: usa utf-8?
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> sim
<nntp> no chat
<nntp> acho que sim
<nntp> rsser, ta melhor ??
<Rudolf> nntp: tenta abrir aí esse documento de teste nos seus terminais favoritos
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/examples/UTF-8-demo.txt
<rsser> hehe nntp
<rsser> Rudolf: perfeito
<rsser> aqui abriu perfeitamente
<rsser> agora pega um reles mortal
<Rudolf> rsser: console também?
<rsser> e ouvirá reclamacoes
<rsser> naum toh no linux
<rsser> toh no win
<Rudolf> putz
<rsser> no console da m$ isso naum rola
 * Rudolf da um cascudo no rsser 
<rsser> hehehe
<rsser> eh que toh em brasilia, na casa de meus pais, e usando o notebook da minha mae
<rsser> ela não usa linux
<nntp> Rudolf, melhor do que no html
<Rudolf> nntp: ficou perfeito no nano e no vi
<rsser> Rudolf: mande um memoserv com o link qdo chegar em minas eu testarei
<Rudolf> nntp: porém no console e no aterm não
<Rudolf> rsser: ok
<rsser> xô vê se o linux vai funfar aqui tb quem sabe rola a aqui
<nntp> Rudolf, no nano ficou show
<nntp> vo da um cat aqui pra ver no console
<nntp> rsser, tah em bsb por isso a revolta.. filho de ministro Rudolf
<rsser> Rudolf: agora eu te pergunto se o utf-8 funciona bem pq ele não é universal?
<Rudolf> rsser: seu nick não é registrado jão
<rsser> pq os caras da web continuam usando isoxxxx
<rsser> da vida
<rsser> Rudolf: , manda pro novato_br
<rsser> obrigado
<Rudolf> rsser: disponha
<rsser> yes, chegou
<nntp> Rudolf, dei um cat aqui perfeitinho tmb
<rsser> vou reinniciar e testar o usblive mais uma vez
<rsser> fiz num outro pendrive
<rsser> mais novo e foi mais rapido tb
<rsser> nntp: ler isso me deixou mais calmo http://www.tecmundo.com.br/nanotecnologia/31936-ibm-consegue-produzir-chip-de-computador-com-nanotubos-de-carbono.htm
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> isso é tecnologia verdadeira
<Rudolf> ai ai
<nntp> rsser, vai ser usada na guerra
<rsser> que chato
<rsser> tem que ser usado pra simulacao de medicamentos, isso sim
<rsser> tem que ser usado pra codigos geneticos
<rsser> pra desenvolver formas mais eficientes de gerenciar o trafego duma cidade
<rsser> ou transmitir dados
<Rudolf> nntp: esse teu amigo vive em qual das infinitas terras?
<nntp> que amigo ?
<nntp> ossh ?
<nntp> eu desisti vou fazer ssh nao
<nntp> abrir mais uma porta no meu servidor fazer nat vo fazer isso nao
<Rudolf> nntp: rsser
<nntp> Rudolf, <rsser> eh que toh em brasilia, na casa de meus pais
<Rudolf> nntp: o cara tem problemas sériossssss
<Rudolf> nntp: quase dá vontade de colocar no ignore
<nntp> Rudolf, vc conhece algum cliente de ssh bom pra android ?
<nntp> Rudolf, deixa o cara fica trolando ele nao
<Rudolf> nntp: cliente ssh?
<Rudolf> nntp: connectbot acho que é esse o nome
<nntp> Rudolf, chegou uma hora ali que eu sai fora e fui fazer minhas coisas aqui ele tava meio maluco hoje mesmo kk mas eu tenho mais o que fazer do que ficar dando ideia na revolta dos outros
<nntp> Rudolf,  ja chega os bot do canal pra mim
<nntp> Rudolf, esse ae nao deu certo nao
<Rudolf> nntp: pode cre
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que ele nao pega a keyu
<nntp> Rudolf, ele nao ta pegando a chave parece
<nntp> Rudolf, tipo se eu colocar pra conectar do notebook usado o android apenas como modem ou hub de rede no caso neh placa de de rede
<nntp> Rudolf, dae funfa
<nntp> Rudolf, agora se eu tento direto do android nao funfa nao
<Rudolf> estranho
<nntp> Rudolf, tmb achei
<nntp> Rudolf, ele fica travado ateh dar o timeout
<Rudolf> nntp: só para saber, bateu na porta?
<nntp> Rudolf, isso quer dizer que ele conectou so nao fez o handshake
<nntp> Rudolf, bateu sim nem log nao tem
<Rudolf> nntp: bom, como funciona outros dispositivos, não é na máquina
<rsser> ae galera
<rsser> it's aliveeeeee
<Rudolf> nntp: mas o android está na mesma rede que os dispositivos que funcionaram?
<rsser> ubuntu 64bits rodando no notebook
<rsser> tah massa
<rsser> ele tah mto mais leve que o windows home premium 7
<nntp> Rudolf, nao eu uso o android via internet conexao externa
<rsser> nossa super rapido, cara
<rsser> cruzes
<Rudolf> nntp: então é seu firewall
<rsser> toh amando isso daqui
<Rudolf> nntp: hehehehe
<rsser> caraca, não travou o flash como no windows está
<nntp> Rudolf, se fosse firewall dava refused
<rsser> e ainda abriu superrapido o video
<Rudolf> nntp: faz telnet na porta e vê a resposta
<nntp> bad address
<nntp> tem algo errado
<nntp> nao eh firewall
<nntp> nossa meu android podia rolar um linux nele de verdade isso aqui eh triste
<nntp> pior que o kernel dele eh 2.6.35
<nntp> ele nao ta saindo pela linha de comando nao
<nntp> ok píngou sim
<nntp> mvuelma, legal ontem
<mvuelma> Boa noite à todos.
<mvuelma> Obrigada, nntp
<nntp> mvuelma,  :)
<mvuelma> nntp, já tinha assistido outros "Papos"?
<nntp> mvuelma, sim peguei um la da latinoware e acho que vi um outro ja aqui mas nao gostei nao esse daqui o pessoal tava meio desanimado
<nntp> mvuelma, ontem eu achei que rolou legal
<mvuelma> nntp, na verdade ontem todo mundo estava meio cansado, mas que bom que ainda assim conseguimos bater um Papo legal
<mvuelma> nntp, eu acho muito bom o hangout pois nos permite realmente interagir com a comunidade
<mvuelma> nntp, ... como fazemos nos eventos e acho que "ter um rosto conhecido" aproxima os integrantes
<nntp> mvuelma, eu ainda nao participei ativamente nao com nenhuma pergunta mas eu gosto de ver... achei muito legal os lances dos browsers e a discussao sobre o prefil dos usuarios de hoje e tals etica etc
<mvuelma> nntp, justamente, esses assuntos eu acho que caem muito bem, porque temos ótimas discussões técnicas nas comunidades, mas estamos perdendo a filosofia da coisa coisa
<Rudolf> nntp: use o app Fing para testar
<mvuelma> como eu disse ontem, acho errado alguém trabalhar com SL só porque não gosta de outros sistemas
<nntp> mvuelma, sim eu acho que isso da mais vida ao ubuntu e ao proprio linux mesmo acho que eh uma força tremenda pra dismistificar um pouco de que o linux so tem um lado tecnico e nao pode ser aplicado ao trabalho cotidiano das pessoas
<mvuelma> nntp, justamente... essa é a grande barreira a quebrar: SL e Ubuntu pode ser pra todo mundo, mas pra isso funcionar, as comunidades tem que praticar a filosofia para se tornarem mais acolhedoras
<mvuelma> nntp, de onde tu és?
<nntp> mvuelma, Goiânia
<mvuelma> nntp, legal, tem grupo de usuários ativo aí?
<tiagoscd_> alguém invocou minha presença
<tiagoscd_> :P
<tiagoscd_> então aqui estou
<nntp> mvuelma, aqui tem muita gente trabalhando com linux, agora a comunidade de usuario desktop eu ainda nao conheço, mas tem sim
<mvuelma> nntp, vocês tem FLISOL ou outros eventos semelhantes por aí?
<mvuelma> Buenas, tiagoscd.
<nntp> mvuelma, mmmm mvuelma eu to longe das academias entao nao posso te falar com certeza, mas acho que nao viu
<mvuelma> nntp, não entendi.... os mmmmm....
<nntp> mvuelma, o linux aqui eh promovido pro pequenas escolas e pequenas empresas que sao empresas escolas
<nntp> mvuelma, esse eh o lado que eu tenho mais contato entao fica uma coisa mais comercial
<mvuelma> nntp, hum, entendi.....
<mvuelma> nntp, pois então, esse lado comercial é importante também, claro, pois é ele que acaba fazendo o front-end com o ambiente corporativo, mas....
<mvuelma> nntp, ... é muito importante experiências como o FLISOL que tem Install Fests, ou outros eventos regionais onde se possa fazer aquele "corpo-a-corpo" com quem está começando ou querendo começar.
<nntp> Rudolf, otimo app eu tenho aqui mas so funciona wireless..
<Rudolf> nntp: ah que blza
<mvuelma> nntp, por exemplo, o trabalho em escolas tem um resultado impressionante.
<nntp> e isso seria facil de executar aqui ? como que funciona ?
<nntp> oh aconteceu aqui em abril sim
<nntp> http://flisolgo.org.br/gyn/
<nntp> foi promovido pela federal ufg
<Rudolf> "uelma" me lembra calipso
<nntp> Rudolf, vc tem android ?
<Rudolf> tenho
<nntp> Rudolf, http://androidwebkey.com/
<nntp> Rudolf, esse eh o melhor app android que tem no mundo
<mvuelma> Pessoal, quem é do sul, não esqueçam que sábado que vem, 24/11, tem Forum Tchelinux na FTEC em Porto Alegre.
<matheuscar> boa noite
<matheuscar> mvuelma, acabei de ver o papo de buteco 18. rsrs
<matheuscar> mvuelma, grato pelo tweet do livro A Byte of Python.
<mvuelma> Oi, matheuscar. Que ótimo.
<mvuelma> matheuscar, bom uso do livro.
<matheuscar> :)
<matheuscar> \o/ Há 2 meses e 18 dias sem rwindows!! XD
<matheuscar> Espero que  Ubuntu continue na distribuição simples e dimensão 750MB.
<Rudolf> matheuscar: se não continuar, existem outras opções
<majin> amém né Rudolf
<Rudolf> yeap!
<Rudolf> 177.80.162.125
<Rudolf> de alguem por aqui?
<nntp> mm
<Poca> alguém topa jogar um arcadezinho?
<Poca> =x
<nntp> down
<nntp> Rudolf, hostdown
<Rudolf> marciosilva4343@gmail.com
<nntp> ?
<Rudolf> nntp: spam dessa máquina
<nntp> ah eh os cara fazendo relay neh
<Rudolf> provável
<nntp> Rudolf, fiz um relay uma vez pelo sv da pf
<nntp> dpf
<nntp> pra assustar uns amigos drogados meus kk
<nntp> so que acabei dando uma spamada
<nntp> acho que os caras nem viram
<nntp> foi bonito d+  ahuaehuea
<Rudolf> nntp: dpf aceitando relay?
<nntp> aham isso tem uns 4 anos
<nntp> dpf.gov.br
<nntp> se brincar aceitar ateh hoje
<Rudolf> vamos ver
<nntp> eu que to sem postfix aqui se nao ia ateh matar a curiosidade
<nntp> eu tava ligado num link embratel enlace de fibra
<nntp> mas foi liso
<nntp> majin, c quer um scan eh isso ?
<majin> eu tava querendo checar minhas portas
<majin> :)
<nntp> da seu ip ae
<Rudolf> huehiueheiuehiueh
<nntp> deu Rudolf
<nntp> www.meuip.com.br majin
<majin> calma a net tava lerda
<majin> n queria abrir nada
<majin> :)
<majin> to assistindo ufc
<majin> ;x
<nntp> Rudolf, e o relay ?
<Rudolf> nntp: fechado
<nntp> mmm
<Rudolf> majin: fala seu ip para nois testar
<nntp> os caras fecharam entao
<majin> nntp, já testou :}
<Rudolf> nntp: amem
<majin> ele é raquer >:)
<nntp> hahaha
<majin> iuaheuhae
<Rudolf> eu tambem po
<majin> medo.
<nntp> calma que ta sacaneando ainda
 * majin vai sair desse canal só tem raquer
<majin> tiagoscd, é outro
<majin> sistematico tb
<majin> medão
<nntp> modem router majin ? como q tah ae ?
<Rudolf> nntp: sacaneando foi ato falho
<majin> modem joga pro roteador wifi 2 pcs nele
<nntp> 554/tcp  open  rtsp?
<nntp> 7070/tcp open  realserver?
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiue
<Rudolf> pelo menos tá com o cloack ativado
<majin> ?
<Rudolf> nntp: telnet nisso aí
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: 7070
<nntp> isso ae eh backdoor
<nntp> realserver kkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: mandando um hard no ip la
<Rudolf> nntp: tá de pé
<nntp> ixi
<nntp> kk
<majin> http://www.tvonlinegratis.tv/parcerias/tc-fun.php
<majin> :}
<majin> ufc
<majin> pos pobre = eu
<nntp> nah acnal gratis pra ver macho se pegando quero nao
<kernel> sistematico,  onde eu ajusto o screensaver do openbox
<kernel> quando assisto filme ele fica só ficando tela inativa
<sistematico> O mplayer tem o -heartbeat e -heartbeat-cmd, dá uma lida..
<Poca> xset s off
<sistematico> kernel: BTW, o Screensaver que eu uso aqui, é o XScreenSaver.
<sistematico> kernel: E o comando pra ajustar ele é xscreensaver-demo
<sistematico> kernel: Agora qual você tá usando aí eu não sei.
<Rudolf> "fica só ficando"
<sistematico> [lucas@jazz /home/lucas]:% xset
<sistematico> xset: Command not found.
<sistematico> Poca: ^
<Rudolf> apt-get install xset
<Rudolf> euheiueuiehieuh
<Rudolf> pkg install xset
<sistematico> Rudolf: Esse último melhorou.
<Rudolf> sistematico: imaginei
<sistematico> Rudolf: Usando o pkgng heim!?
<sistematico> :P
<Rudolf> sistematico: acidentalmente
<sistematico> Seu malandrinho!
<Rudolf> sistematico: converti meu sistema para pkg
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> sistematico: agora tá fluindo
<sistematico> Rudolf: pkgng é show.
<Rudolf> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> Achava que o nome era pkg2ng, fui perguntar no fórum lá, shame total.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuuhh
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu tô a 12 horas tentando configurar o modo bridge do VirtualBox, não há nada que faça funcionar.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Pode me ajudar?
<sistematico> Rudolf: NAT funciona normal.
<Rudolf> sistematico: pkg2ng é a ferramenta para converter o que vc já tem instalado
<sistematico> Rudolf: É.
<sistematico> Eu rodei ele aqui.
<Rudolf> sistematico: tem o bridge-utils instalado?
<sistematico> No hospedeiro ou convidado?
<Rudolf> sistematico: no host
<Rudolf> sistematico: o guest não precisa
<Rudolf> sistematico: afinal, ele "não vê" o mundo exterior
<sistematico> no guest eu uso o eth0 normal?
<Rudolf> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> certo
<Rudolf> sistematico: não muda nada nele
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Host -> FreeBSD e Convidado -> Arch Linux.
<Rudolf> sistematico: imaginei que fosse
<sistematico> Mesmo assim precisa do bridge-utils?
<sistematico> Digo, mesmo não sendo no Linux?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não creio
<sistematico> No ports não tem nada relacionado ao nome bridge, e agora?
<Rudolf> sistematico: agora google
<sistematico> poutz.
<Rudolf> sistematico: nunca usei vbox no freebsd
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se num tá entendendo, eu tô procurando no Google desde ontem.
<sistematico> Sem dormir.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Rudolf> duckduckgo.com
<sistematico> Eu acho que tá bugada a parada.
<sistematico> num pode ser realidade esse pesadelo..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> eu acho que já vi algo a respeito
<Rudolf> perae
<Rudolf> deixa eu confirmar a má notícia
<Rudolf> como pensei
<Rudolf> sistematico: bridge support tá no ToDo
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> g-zus
<sistematico> Tempo perdido?
<Rudolf> http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox/ToDo
<Rudolf> sistematico: Kernel Task
<kernel> sistematico, nao tem esse xscreensaver nao
<sistematico> kernel: A tela fica preta?
<kernel> sim
<Rudolf> dormir
<sistematico> kernel: Procura por blanktime ou algo assim em /etc/defaults/rc.conf, copia a linha pra /etc/rc.conf e altera ela.
<Rudolf> fuiz
<sistematico> Rudolf: Valeu.
<majin> momento nostalgia http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yYz_iSUqa7U
<majin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCBq8S2waSY&feature=relmfu
<majin> o modem é muito comédia
<kernel> blanktime="300"         # blank time (in seconds) or "NO" to turn it off.
<kernel> olha ae sistematico
<sistematico> Copia essa linha pro /etc/rc.conf e muda pra NO.
<sistematico> kernel: Nunca alterede o /etc/defaults/rc.conf
<sistematico> kernel: Nunca altere o /etc/defaults/rc.conf
<sistematico> O Ime me falou isso..
<kernel> eu copio a linha inteira?
<sistematico> kernel: Faz assim..
<sistematico> cat /etc/defaults/rc.conf | grep blanktime >> /etc/rc.conf
<sistematico> Não esquece de por >> se colocar um só > ferra tudo.
<kernel> to esperto
<kernel> o > ele sobrepoin
<kernel> o >> ele adiciona
<sistematico> kernel: É..
<nntp> nossa os log do android ficam onde ?
<kernel> sistematico, a parada lá da entrada dos fones ainda está sem funcionar
<sistematico> kernel: Sempre tenha um backup do momento em que seus confs estão funcionando bem.
<kernel> acabei de ver
<sistematico> kernel: Isso pode ser os níveis do volume.
<nntp> boa
<sistematico> O FreeBSD usa o OSS como padrão, ele tem um sistema de som muito robusto.
<nntp> antigo
<sistematico> kernel: Digita mixer e ele vai mostrar todos os níveis.
<kernel> eu uso ele
<kernel> mais mesmo que nada
<nntp> android nao tem var
<kernel> sistematico, pronto
<kernel> ja coloquei o blanktime no rc.conf
<Poca> foda é que o OSS tá morto
<Poca> saudade do meu p4
<Poca> rodava um netbsd e um freebsd nele ^^
<kernel> Mixer vol      is currently set to  40:40
<kernel> Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
<kernel> Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
<kernel> Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
<kernel> Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
<kernel> Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
<kernel> Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
<kernel> Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
<kernel> está desse jeito sistematico
<sistematico> Poca: Onde você viu que o OSS está morto?
<sistematico> kernel: Sem flood.
<kernel> :/
<sistematico> kernel: mic tá em 0.
<kernel> mais nao é microfone ele
<sistematico> kernel: mixer mic 50
<sistematico> ?
<kernel> mesma coisa
<sistematico> Fone de ouvido?
<kernel> sistematico, as caixas estao conectadas atras da CPU
<kernel> o fone de ouvido está na frente
<sistematico> Quer usar os dois ao mesmo tempo? Ou quando despluga um o outro não funciona?
<Poca> tem alguns milhões de anos que não vejo nada de novo neles
<sistematico> Não entendi o problema.
<kernel> sistematico, eu uso os 2 no arch
<Poca> e até hj minha placa de som não funfa direito com ele x.o
<kernel> quando estou usando as caixas e plugo o fone de ouvido ele automaticamente desativa as caixas e passa o som pro fone de ouvido
<kernel> queria fazer isso aqui tambem
<kernel> agora eu tirei as caixas
<kernel> e coloquei os fones no lugar da caixa
<kernel> funcionou filé
<kernel> só nao funciona na frente
<sistematico> Poca: Tambem pensava assim, mas ao que tudo indica, aqui ele continua bem vivo, e rodando: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/audio/oss/?view=log
<sistematico> Inclusive funcionou sem intervenção nenhuma, ao contrário do ALSA.
<Poca> alsa é uma putaria
<Poca> mas a galera dos *BSD
<Poca> precisam de um novo também
<Poca> mas enfim
<Poca> tenho um problema com jack pin no oss
<Poca> acho que é isso o nome
<Poca> sei lá
<Poca> aqui o áudio funciona perfeitamente até eu por o fone de ouvido
<Poca> a partir do momento que eu por ele
<Poca> mesmo depois de tirá-lo as caixas de som não funcionam mais
<Poca> é esquisito ^^
<nntp> bash-3.2# uname -a
<nntp> Linux localhost 2.6.35.11-perf #1 PREEMPT Fri Jan 13 10:28:20 KST 2012 armv6l GNU/Linux
<Poca> =O
<Poca> arm \o\
<nntp> meu droid huaeh to no teminal aqui com o webkey nossa prog top d+ viu rudolf
<nntp> soh eh foda pra instalar
<sistematico> kernel: Acho que isso aí é no sysctl..
<sistematico> kernel: Vê se você tem isso aqui: sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
<Poca> sistematico: eu tava pilhando de pegar umas snapshots do fbsd 10
<nntp> sysctl.conf
<nntp> bash-3.2# cat sysctl.conf
<nntp> #sysctl.conf file
<nntp> fs.nr_open=1053696
<nntp> fs.inotify.max_queued_events=32000
<Poca> agora que o clang já funciona perfeitamente
<nntp> ae vo nessa boa noite ae pro 6
<nntp> kernel, sistematico Poca majin pessoal do bot  ChanServ  e o resto da turma :)
<Poca> flw o/
<sistematico> Falo.
<majin> abraço
<majin> shebotbang, :*
<kernel> sistematico,
<kernel> hw.snd.default_unit: 0
<kernel> deu isso
<sistematico> Muda pra 1.
<sistematico> E testa.
<sistematico> sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
<kernel> ok
<sistematico> Deu?
<kernel> deuuuuuuuu
<kernel> :D
<sistematico> Certo.
<kernel> como ponho para ficar 1
<kernel> quando iniciar
<sistematico> Fixa a alteração no /etc/sysctl.conf
<sistematico> hw.snd.default_unit=1
<sistematico> Na última linha.
<Poca> sistematico: é isso o que é necessário pra caixa de som funcionar depois de tirar o fone de ouvido?
<kernel> sistematico, e aquela parada do rc.conf
<kernel> serve pra que
<kernel> do descanso da tela
<kernel> blanktime
<sistematico> kernel: O monitor não ficar preto depois de 300 segundos.
<sistematico> Poca: Depende.
<Poca> vish
<sistematico> https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=197265
<sistematico> Credo..
<kernel> sistematico, qual reprodutor de mp3 voce usa
<kernel> estou com o amarok
<kernel> uso o audacious no arch
<sistematico> kernel: MPD e DeadBeef
<kernel> vish
<kernel> nunca ouvi falar
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> kernel: MPD é um servidor de música.
<kernel> mermao meus fones é muito irado
<kernel> aqueles com abafadores
<kernel> só faltava um Counter-Strike
<kernel> kkkkkk
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> Jogo mto.
<kernel> acho que vou virtualizar um Windows 7
<sistematico> Só fico em 1º
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<kernel> só para por o cs
<kernel> matar o verme
<kernel> eu jogava em um clan aqui em Fortaleza/CE.
<kernel> quando era mais jovem
<kernel> passei altos corujão
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> kernel: Conhece o TargeTDown?
<kernel> nao me recordo
<kernel> os mais falados era os GS
<kernel> e os DK
<sistematico> http://targetdown.net
<kernel> daqui do ceara
<sistematico> TargeTDown é o maior servidor de Counter-Strike do Brasil.
<kernel> huMm
<sistematico> Ou o segundo, não sei.
<kernel> mais é piratex?
<kernel> ou pago?
<sistematico> Claro que não!
<sistematico> 100% oficial!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<kernel> huMm
<kernel> steam é 20 real por mes né
<sistematico> kernel: Pelo STEAM né meu.
<sistematico> kernel: Não.
<kernel> no meu tempo ainda nao tinha steam
<sistematico> kernel: Compra o jogo uma vez só.
<kernel> era 1.5
<kernel> e 1.6
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> atirava de awp andando e acertava
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> A steam em sí é grátis.
<sistematico> O CSS deve estar custando uns 5 dólares talvez.
<kernel> humm
<kernel> eu me lembro que ele rodou aqui no meu linux
<kernel> só nao sei qual distro
<kernel> acho que foi o ubuntu 10.04 do net da mulher
<kernel> mais o wine nao rodava o anti-xiter
<kernel> os servidores nao me aceitava
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<sistematico> R$34,99
<sistematico> O Source.
<sistematico> R$24,99 o Global Offensive.
<sistematico> Qualquer um dos dois compensa.
<kernel> qual a diferença do steam
<kernel> Source é bem conhecido
<sistematico> Só que o Global é pesado pra caramba, sem um i3 com 4GB no mínimo, nem vai.
<kernel> o.O
<sistematico> kernel: A Steam é uma maneira de comprar e reunir seus jogos.
<sistematico> kernel: Alem de possuir chat, grupos, e mais um monte de coisa.
<sistematico> Segurança anti-cheater, etc, etc, etc...
<sistematico> kernel: 3.000.000 usando a Steam agora.
<kernel> é muito nerd
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Acho que tem uns 10.000.000 cadastrados.
<sistematico> Pelo contrário, os nerds estão aqui ->
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> O lá o Lambertini já foi jogar..
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> FarCry 3 por R$84,99 a pré-compra.
<sistematico> o.O
<sistematico> Aquele Crisys pra PS3, quando lançou tava R$600,00 numa lojinha aqui na minha cidade :\
<sistematico> Falei, bah, larga mão de jogo.
<sistematico> Pro vendedor.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhhu
<sistematico> kernel: Olha o que eu achei aqui: /usr/ports/games/linux-steam
<sistematico> This port installs the Linux version of Steam, as no FreeBSD version exists.
<sistematico> Tchan!
<sistematico> kernel: Se você tiver um upload razoavel dá pra montar um srcds e servir o Counter-Strike: Source aí.
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> upload daqui é 3mb/s
<kernel> :(
<tiagoscd> alguém vivo por aí?
<majin> eu
<majin> :]
<tiagoscd> majin: o/
<majin> ^^
<sistematico> opa
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> isso que acho massa do IRC
<tiagoscd> você vem qualquer hora do dia ou da noite
<tiagoscd> sempre tem alguém
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> tiagoscd: https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=197265
<sistematico> Sempre tem alguem "trabalhando" altas horas.
<tiagoscd> nossa, não tinha lido essa
<tiagoscd> sim, sempre tem
<tiagoscd> ^^
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Feroz né?
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> lembrei do site do kernel
<tiagoscd> que ficou um belo tempo fora
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<sistematico> O lugar tem 300 devs da mais alta estirpe, e o maluco consegue invadir ainda.
<sistematico> Tem que tirar o chapéu pra esse cara.
<tiagoscd> pois é
<majin> xD
<sistematico> Num gosto de anarquia não, mas é bonito quando alguem se destaca dos demais.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> uehaueauehau
<sistematico> Isso chama-se: "Ter muito tempo livre".
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<tiagoscd> heheehe, vulgarmente sim
<tiagoscd> ^^
<majin> :P
<tiagoscd> eu devo ter alguma síndrome
<tiagoscd> quanto mais tarde mais produtivo eu fico
<tiagoscd> ou mais cedo, depende do ponto
<majin> uhaeihuaiuehe
<tiagoscd> hheheh
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Ah, eu tambem.
<tiagoscd> vocês são da onde povo?
<sistematico> Só me dá um pouco de coragem depois das 1:00am.
<tiagoscd> sistematico: bem nessa
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<sistematico> Só da uns 15 minutos, então tenho que ser rápido.
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Campo Grande / MS.
<tiagoscd> massa, quero conhecer o MS ainda
<tiagoscd> volto já
<majin> :)
<Dane> falou galera, boa noite para quem fica
<Dane> abração
<tiagoscd> valeu
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, ainda acordado?
<matheuscar> putz... nem vi q ja era 4h. kkkkk
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: sempre
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheuscar> sem sono?
<tiagoscd> sempre também :P
<tiagoscd> uheauehuaeh
<tiagoscd> e por aí matheuscar ?
<matheuscar> por enqto sim.
<matheuscar> to kerendo conhecer/jogar HoN.
<tiagoscd> HoN? nunca entendo as siglas de jogos, uheauheua
<matheuscar> Heroes of Newerth
<tiagoscd> humm
<matheuscar> mas acho que a empresa BR só tem servidor windows
<tiagoscd> entendi
<matheuscar> nada de mac e linux
<tiagoscd> foda
<tiagoscd> hehe
<matheuscar> tiagoscd, vc ter que desativar a net wireless para jogar HoN sozinho...
<matheuscar> e conhecer o jogo!! kkkkkkkkkk
<matheuscar> talvez eu volte. fui
<tiagoscd> valeu
<tiagoscd> abraços
<tiagoscd> boa sorte
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> eu queria saber quem é esse Heisenberg
<tiagoscd> todo dia ele conecta neste horário
<tiagoscd> e cai
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<sistematico> Vou dormir.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<majin> boa
<majin> vou dormir
<majin> um abraço
<majin> :)
<majin> até daqui a pouco
<Mery> Bom dia a todos.
<Mery> Não tenho dignidade por estar sujeito à lei, mas, sim, quando a respeito dessa mesma lei eu sou o autor.
<Mery> Eu sou o criador dessa lei... E agir segundo o dever e agir com a autonomia são as mesmas coisas.
<Mery> O que garante que minha consciências será igual à sua consciência?
<Mery> Porque uma lei moral não a obedece a condições subjetivas!
<Mery> Vc acredita que se escolhemos livremente e tiramos de nossas consciências a lei moral é garantido que terminaremos com uma única lei moral.
<Mery> Não sou eu ou vc escolhendo por si só?!
<Mery> Então o que é exatamente?
<Mery> A Razão
<paladinn> bom dia
<fabiomag> Ola, uso o ubunto 12.04 e depois de fazer algumas atualizações o mouse usb parou de funcionar, alguém sabe como corrigir isto?
<shebotbang> quanto mais cedo mais maluco tem
<shebotbang> kkk
<nntp> bom dia
<paladinn> :D
<nntp> nautilus-pastebin - Nautilus extension to send files to a pastebin
<nntp> ja volto
<PhoenixBR> Pessoal, tow com uma dúvida
<PhoenixBR> Alguém podia me ajudar?
<PhoenixBR> Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 pelo pendrive já tendo instalado o Windows7. Não lembro quanto de espaço coloquei pro Ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> como vejo isso?
<PhoenixBR> Tem aqui no Analisador do uso do Disco duas informações diferentes
<nntp> PhoenixBR, o ubuntu ja ta instalado ?
<nntp> PhoenixBR, c tah nele ?
<PhoenixBR> nntp: opa, tow nele sim
<nntp> PhoenixBR, abre o terminal e digita
<nntp> df
<PhoenixBR> nntp: ps: sou iniciante na arte...
<nntp> PhoenixBR, vc vai ver todos os dicos e partiçoes etc
<PhoenixBR> essa partição aqui> /dev/sda5        5330864  3613988 1446080  72% /
<nntp> isso ae eh a raiz do teu linux
<PhoenixBR> acho que é a principal
<nntp> se voce colocou o home junto
<nntp> entao isso ae eh o espaço total mesmo
<PhoenixBR> vixe
<PhoenixBR> =\
<nntp> eh ta cheio neh
<PhoenixBR> então instalei o ubuntu só com 5GB de espaço
<PhoenixBR> e já tem 72% usado
<PhoenixBR> :P
<nntp> tipo assim
<nntp> eu coloco 30 pro /
<nntp> e 60 pro /home
<nntp> eu acho pequeno
<nntp> mesmo assim
<nntp> aeuhuea
<nntp> mas ja da pra brincar
<nntp> baixar filmes e tals
<PhoenixBR> mas tow dividindo com o windows
<nntp> instalar tudo que eh porcaria
<PhoenixBR> :P
<nntp> aqui tmb
<PhoenixBR> tipo, no win eu tinha C: com 180GB e D: com uns 54GB
<PhoenixBR> aí instalei o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> pelo pendrive
<PhoenixBR> acho que só dediquei 5GB pra ela... foi isso mesmo?
<nntp> teu /home ta com quanto lah fala ?
<PhoenixBR> não tem /home
<PhoenixBR> tem /
<nntp> eh entao eh isso sim
<nntp> vc colocou tudo numa partiçao somente
<PhoenixBR> :P
<PhoenixBR> bom, então lá vai a pergunta mais difícil
<PhoenixBR> como faço pra aumentar o tamanho do espaço pro Ubuntu?
<PhoenixBR> reinstalar o ubuntu?
<nntp> PhoenixBR, tipo assim voce eh iniciante neh
<PhoenixBR> uhum
<PhoenixBR> acabei de instalar o ubuntu
<nntp> PhoenixBR, pra nao perder teu windows eu recomendo vc reisntalar o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> fiz os upgrades da vida
<PhoenixBR> e dist-updates
<PhoenixBR> ok
<PhoenixBR> vou agora
<xGrind> nntp: oq aconteceu?
<nntp> mm?
<nntp> xGrind, como assim ?
<xGrind> nntp> PhoenixBR, pra nao perder teu windows eu recomendo vc reisntalar o ubuntu
<nntp> xGrind, ele ta com pouco espaço acabou de instalar o ubuntu numa partiçao de 5gb iniciante
<xGrind> 5gb ? ;x
<xGrind> deixo 5gb nem pro /
<nntp> sim
<nntp> ele fez uma unica partiçao so /
<nntp> kk
<xGrind> ubuntu ainda. é loco kk
<nntp> esses anonymos sao nub d+
<PhoenixBR> nntp: cara, reinstalei o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> nntp: mas nem teve a opção de modificar a partição
<nntp> PhoenixBR, ultrabook ?
<PhoenixBR> vi lá na opção avançado
<PhoenixBR> nntp: acer notebook
<nntp> PhoenixBR, aumentou oespaço ?
<PhoenixBR> não =\
<PhoenixBR> mas antes de instalar
<PhoenixBR> tinha no book
<PhoenixBR> boot
<PhoenixBR> uma oção avançado
<PhoenixBR> que lá tinha umas partições: criar, deletar...
<PhoenixBR> eu vi umas partições lá mas fiquei com medo
<PhoenixBR> tinha umas ntfs
<PhoenixBR> acho que do windows
<nntp> ntfs eh windows
<nntp> sim
<nntp> swap e ext4 eh linux ou ext3
<PhoenixBR> pronto
<PhoenixBR> tinha essa swap lá
<PhoenixBR> e ext4 ou era 5
<PhoenixBR> o que faço?
<PhoenixBR> deleto ela ?
<nntp> volta lah apaga as ext
<PhoenixBR> certo
<PhoenixBR> aí automaticamente apaga o linux neh?
<nntp> sim
<PhoenixBR> certo
<nntp> dae tu escolhe o espaço
<nntp> em branco
<PhoenixBR> blza
<PhoenixBR> não apago nenhuma ntfs neh?
<nntp> so se tu quiser apagar o windows
<nntp> eu apagaria aeuheauhea
<PhoenixBR> negativo
<PhoenixBR> :D
<b4rtb0y> eu num apago o windows =(
<b4rtb0y> bom dia povo
<nntp> kkkk
<b4rtb0y> so se for o 8 dae apago ;D
<nntp> nah
<nntp> eu nem sei qq eh windows mais
<nntp> to pensando em por 1 aqui soh pra mim jogar o cs source que to com saudade
<PhoenixBR> vou lá denovo
<b4rtb0y> eu curto o windows por uma coisa
<PhoenixBR> executar isso awe
<b4rtb0y> o msn da pra usar webcam
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<b4rtb0y> kkk
<b4rtb0y> zoa
<nntp> msn acabou b4rtb0y agora eh skype
<PhoenixBR> desejem-me sorte
<nntp> PhoenixBR, boa sorte
<b4rtb0y> a parti do primeiro trimestre de 2012
<b4rtb0y> ops
<b4rtb0y> 2013
<b4rtb0y> !paste
<b4rtb0y> so pra testar
<b4rtb0y> '-'
<[Orca]> eae pessoal. bom dia
<[Orca]> pessoal, alguem poderia me dizer como eu faço pra ter uma lista dos programas instalados? tem?
<nntp> [Orca], ls /usr/bin
<servidor> br
<[Orca]> aaaa.
<nntp> [Orca], tem tmb
<tiagoscd> [Orca]: dpkg --get-selections
<nntp> dpkg -l
<tiagoscd> nntp: :)
<nntp> :)
<nntp> dpkg -l  | less
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> ou
<nntp> dpkg -l  > lista.txt
<nntp> depois tu abre com um editor a lista.txt
<nntp> esse get selections eh legal tmb
<nntp> ele eh legal tiagoscd que mostra qq tu deinstalou aeuhea
<nntp> e a fome impera
<tiagoscd> nntp: pois é :)
<tiagoscd> nntp: agora tenho que achar algo pra comer aqui
<tiagoscd> nos falamos
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> tiagoscd, bonapetit tmb to afim de mordel algo haha
<tiagoscd> beleza, bom apetite aí tamb
<tiagoscd> *também
<tiagoscd> ^^
<nntp>  MORPHEUS: Let me tell you why you are here. You're here because you know something. What you know you can't explain, but you feel it. You've felt it your entire life. There's something wrong with the world. You don't know what it is, but it's there, like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad. It is this feeling that brought you to me. Do you know what I'm talking about?
<nntp> NEO: The Matrix?
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<Kakarot0> boa tarde galera
<paladinn> maldito kakaroto
<paladinn> by vegeta
<MarconM> =D
<Rudolf> aff
<tiagoscd> é impressão minha
<tiagoscd> ou toda vez que eu vejo a TV tem propagando do Windows 8?
<tiagoscd> estão investindo pesado em propaganda
<tiagoscd> sério, ontem assisti um seriado na Warner, passou o comercial
<tiagoscd> mais tarde na GNT, passou o comercial
<tiagoscd> e agora acabei de ligar a TV e tava passando na Globo
<tiagoscd> com a chegada da Steam
<tiagoscd> eu decidi que vou comprar um notebook novo
<tiagoscd> estou precisando mesmo
<tiagoscd> comprar um notebook pra games
<tiagoscd> :D
<paladinn> ja ouviu falar que propaganda é a alma do negocio ?
<tiagoscd> paladinn: sim, mas achei engraçado
<tiagoscd> que com mesmo toda a propaganda
<tiagoscd> a adoção tá pequena
<tiagoscd> pelo menos é o que supõe uma matéria publicada ontem
<tiagoscd> :)
<paladinn> tv é alienação...
<Dane> com essa febre de tablets a Microsoft está vendo que está perdendo campo, ainda mais com o atraso deles em relação a dispositivos móveis
<nntp> irrll
<paladinn> capitalismo selvagem, compre, compre... supere seu adversário
<Lambertini> O seu status depende da tragédia de alguém.
<paladinn> vc viu aquele mano na porta do bar ?
<paladinn> clássica :D
<Lambertini> jogando um bilhar descontraido e pah ?
<Lambertini> cercado de uma pah de camarada?
<paladinn> kkkkk
<paladinn> mto boa
<paladinn> raio x do brasil
<nntp> paladinn, 1994
<paladinn> por ai
<nntp> paladinn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqxwtEdxOCw&feature=related
<paladinn> isso come a mente né
<paladinn> inside the Matrix
<nntp> paladinn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgBViHeiSKM&feature=related
<tiagoscd> massa, você com um problema e outra pessoa com o mesmo
<tiagoscd> aí pega o pessoal na mesma hora no canal
<tiagoscd> e começa a cair no couro do pessoal lol
<tiagoscd> finalmente vão migrar o server do ubuntu-br
<tiagoscd> :P
<paladinn> :)
<paladinn> I.A.
<nntp> paladinn, vc eh uma pilha
<nntp> paladinn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qngieHWZXcM&feature=related
<nntp> ^^
<paladinn> é igual se vivessemos na velocidade da luz
<paladinn> esse é o melhor
<paladinn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGckr84yVWs
<majin> hello everyone!
<nntp> paladinn, vc eh um holograma kkk
<majin> :}
<nntp> majin,
<nntp> kkk
<paladinn> sou seu pior pesadelo
<majin> WHAT'S UP?!
<nntp> todo mundo aqui eh 0 e 1
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> paladinn, pera lah ladrao
<nntp> paladinn, todo mundo na cadeia eh ladrao
<paladinn> acho que vou assistir aliens ancestrais, no youtube tem todos
<paladinn> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=videos&search_query=aliens+ancestrais&search_duration=long&uni=3
<majin> nntp,  eu  sou  010000100110010100100000011100110111010101110010011001
<majin> 010010000001110100011011110010000001100100011100100110
<majin> 100101101110011010110010000001111001011011110111010101
<majin> 110010001000000100111101110110011000010110110001110100
<majin> 01101001011011100110010100101110
<paladinn> nntp, quem é pior, um ladrão que te aponta uma arma ou o presidente do nosso pais ??
<nntp> majin, vc eh flooder
<majin> nntp, não
<majin> pode copiar ai
<majin> e passar pra ascii
<majin> == majin
<nntp> paladinn, o ladrao que colocou o presidente lah
<majin> nntp, 01101110011011100111010001110000
<majin> é você
<majin> :D
<nntp> paladinn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mz90E9e8QQ kkk
<majin> quem é esse cara nntp
<nntp> bashar majin
<majin> é eu vi que ele se chama Bashar
<majin> mas quem é ele :P
<nntp> esse cara eh eh um malandro
<nntp> http://bashar.org/
<nntp> majin, so que ele eh bom!
<majin> é bom em enganar as pessoas?
<nntp> majin, ve os like
<majin> iuaheuiahe
<nntp>      1686 "gostei", 78 "não gostei"
<majin> isso não significa nada na internet né.. mil pessoas XD
<majin> mas mesmo assim
<majin> eles gostaram
<nntp> majin, o cara eh bom
<majin> mais um profeta da "energia do universo"?
<majin> igual aquele dvd O segredo?
<nntp> majin, ele mistura tudo
<majin> aiehiehuiuehe
<majin> + ele fica com o olho fechado porque?
<majin> é uma "entidade"
<nntp> ET fisica quantica buda jesus e o caraia4
<majin> aiuehaiheiuee
<majin> esses são os mais divertidos
<nntp> majin, nao sei se ele chega a ser da umbanda nao
<majin> entidade não significa que é da umbanda xD
<majin> pode ser espirita
<nntp> change is the only constant!
<majin> pode ser até um ET
<majin> :P
<nntp> majin, esse eh bom
<nntp> majin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB-NLlwzfOM&feature=relmfu
<majin> certo
<majin> XD
<majin> vamos ver
<nntp> ele fala
<nntp> i know you humans
<majin> e ele fica pigarreando
<nntp> ele eh ET sim majin
<majin> é sabia
<majin> iuaehiuaehe
<majin> nntp, http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread872850/pg1
<PhoenixBR> pessoal, preciso da ajuda de vcs
<PhoenixBR> estou no windows 7
<nntp> majin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3j30y-RPg0&feature=related
<majin> diga PhoenixBR
<PhoenixBR> quero desinstalar o ubuntu completamente
<PhoenixBR> e reinstalar do zero
<PhoenixBR> dessa vez com mais espaço
<PhoenixBR> eu tow com ele instalado com apenas 10GB de espaço nele
<PhoenixBR> em dual com o win
<xGrind> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-e-primeiros-passos
<xGrind> da uma olhada
<PhoenixBR> mas já tá instalado
<xGrind> lê
<PhoenixBR> queria aumentar o tamanho do disco dedicado a ele
<xGrind> vc vai ver como particionar
<majin> nntp, ta querendo me hipnotizar aiuehiauehe
<nntp> majin, kkk
<majin> q viagem..
<nntp> PhoenixBR, vc ta desde cedo tentando fazer isso
<PhoenixBR> uhum
<PhoenixBR> =)
<nntp> PhoenixBR, faz o que xGrind falou le com calma
<majin> não estou imaginando nada do que le está falando iauehiuahee
<PhoenixBR> é muita coisa cara
<nntp> PhoenixBR, pra tu nao fazer merda com teu windows...
<PhoenixBR> e ali parte do princípio que eu não tenho instalado na minha maquina
<PhoenixBR> o pior é que agora quando eu reinicio o notebook
<nntp> PhoenixBR, continua no windwos
<PhoenixBR> ele dá um erro
<PhoenixBR> e fica no "grub rescue"
<nntp> PhoenixBR, sim pq vc nao gravou o grub na partiçao certa
<PhoenixBR> oO
<nntp> nao ficou no masterboot do seu hd de boot
<nntp> sim eh complicado e tem que ler
<PhoenixBR> então vamo lá, com calma... O que faço então?
<nntp> xGrind,
<nntp> PhoenixBR, nao tem magica nao
<xGrind> PhoenixBR, da uma lida com calma
<majin> expecto grubanus
<xGrind> voce deve desfragmentar seu windows. depois criar 3 partições: /, /home e swap
<PhoenixBR> xGrind: a bronca é que já tá instalado aqui o ubuntu
<PhoenixBR> xGrind: tem como tirar não?
<majin> tem
<xGrind> PhoenixBR, espera eu terminar de escrever
<nntp> PhoenixBR, ja gastou o dia fazendo zona ae agora le com calma ue pra fazer elgal kkk
<majin> formata a partição :)
<majin> euheuheh
<majin> leia o xGrind
<xGrind> PhoenixBR, entra no Ubuntu pelo live-cd e com o Gparted voce vai particionar. nessa partição q vc instalou o ubuntu, voce coloca só pro / , e cria mais 2: /home e swap
<xGrind> PhoenixBR, no gparted mesmo voce redimensiona a partição do windows, pra criar essas outras 2
<nntp> detalhe... demora
<nntp> outro detalhe... começou nao pode parar
<nntp> agora se fosse vc eu fazia backup e metia o windwos de novo ae numa partiçao metade metade pro linux
<nntp> ta afim de fazer teste mesmo
<xGrind> PhoenixBR, tem qts GB seu HD?
<PhoenixBR> C: 174GB com 57 livre
<PhoenixBR> D: 50GB com 7 livre
<nntp> nem
<nntp> o negocio q espaço livre nao eh partiçao livre
<nntp> entao vc vai ter que mudar tamanho da partiçao
<nntp> isso nao eh brincadeira nao ... e outra se o windwos tiver arquivo de sistema no meio dessa partiçao ele nao deixa alterar
<nntp> geralmente eh o que ele faz sempre mete um arquivo de sistema no meio da partiçao.. entao pra mim eh melhor tu refazer eh tudo
<PhoenixBR> tá falando grego pra mim
<PhoenixBR> =\
<nntp> pois eh
<xGrind> PhoenixBR, se fosse eu, faria backup de tudo e particionava tudo de novo
<Torres> Boa tarde, estou com problemas na instalação do Ubuntu no meu computador
<nntp> PhoenixBR, faz backup e refaz windwos e linux
<nntp> Torres, o PhoenixBR tmb
<PhoenixBR> nntp: peraí, reinstalar o windows também?
<xGrind> 50gb pro windows, 10gb pro /, 2 gb pra swap e o resto pra /home
<nntp> PhoenixBR, claro
<xGrind> Torres, qual versao do ubuntu?
<nntp> xGrind, 80gb pro window eu recomendo
<Torres> comprei um Dell Vostro 3560, com i7, 8Gb de Ram e 800Gb de Hd
<Torres> ¨4 bits
<Torres> *64
<nntp> sim
<PhoenixBR> nntp: deixa ver se entendi, eu instalei o ubuntu antes com 10GB porque o windows não deixa eu colocar mais?
<Torres> Mas qdo vou instalar, ele não permite
<xGrind> nntp, depende. eu deixei acho q 30gb só. só uso windows as vezes mesmo :D
<xGrind> windows é só qndo tenho q usar access
<nntp> xGrind, se ele instalar o pacote adobe ja nao cabe mais kk
<nntp> Torres, nao permite o que ?
<Torres> Tentei o Ubuntu 64, 32, Opensuse e sempre dá o msm erro.
<nntp> Torres, qual msg de erro ?
<nntp> cola no pastebin torres pra gente analisar
<xGrind> nntp, nem toque no assunto de partição primaria, senao vai traumatizar o cara :x
<Torres> Sorry, ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error
<nntp> kkk
<xGrind> Torres, eu uso Xubuntu. tinha atualizado pro 12.10, mas voltei pro 12.04
<Torres> Vi na net q outra pessoa teve o msm problema com um laptop da Dell
<nntp> PhoenixBR, partiçao eh complicado depois tu le faz o que a gente ta falando pq vc chega aqui pede ajuda
<xGrind> esse 12.10 ainda está muito bugado
<nntp> PhoenixBR, dae a gente fala pra voce ler um lance vc nao quer
<nntp> PhoenixBR, depois a agente fala pra voce entao fazer o lande de uma maneira X
<nntp> PhoenixBR, vc tmb nao quer quer do seu jeito
<nntp> PhoenixBR, ae eh complicado viu PhoenixBR
<PhoenixBR> nntp: só não tenho como fazer backup cara
<PhoenixBR> nntp: e n quero perder o windows
<PhoenixBR> nntp: tem como?
<nntp> PhoenixBR, nao sei como ta sua partiçao ai entao nao tem como eu te ajudar falando se tem ou nao e voce nao tem conhecimento pra me falar se tem ou nao
<nntp> PhoenixBR, por isso to falando que o jeito eh voce refazer os 2 do inicio ja corretametne
<nntp> corretamente
<nntp> PhoenixBR, vai ter que sacrificar um pouco ae uma dessas partiçoes tuas ae tipo o D:
<Torres> Tentei instalar aquela versão do Ubuntu que vc roda dentro do Windows tb. Ele criou uma partição de 30Gb (oq antes ele não conseguia fazer), mas deu pau na instalação e ele não conseguiu finalizar. Agora tenho um dual boot, mas o linux não funciona...
<PhoenixBR> nntp: tem algum programa que eu instale aqui no win e mostre como tá a partição?
<nntp> Torres, vc ta tentando pelo pendriver ? isso ae pode ser muita coisa viu
<nntp> PhoenixBR, o proprio windwos mostra isso
<nntp> gerenciamento de disco
<PhoenixBR> nntp: então, posso te falar aqui
<Torres> então, tentei por vários pen-drives diferentes, gravei em DVD, fiz com várias versões de linux....
<nntp> Torres, parece que o problema ta no teu computador
<Torres> sim sim. Agora só não sei como fazer
<nntp> Torres, o linux tem uma peculiaridade Torres ele nao aceita hardware com defeito
<Torres> hunn
<nntp> Torres, o windows aceita qq porcaria
<Torres> Mas como checar se tem algum problema no hardware
<Torres> ?
<nntp> Torres, ae eh com um tecnico experiente
<Torres> Pois tenho esse laptop há 2 meses, e poderia acessar a garantia
<nntp> Torres, tem q ver se tua garantia cobre isso... acho que a dell nao trabalha com linux... entao voce vai ter que descobrir como provar que tem algum problema...
<Torres> Exatamente :(
<xGrind> nntp, a Dell vende note com Ubuntu
<nntp> Torres, pode ser memoria com defeito, placa de video com defeito pode ser teu hd com defeito bug da tua placa mae etc entao tem q ver direito alguem que faz testes
<nntp> xGrind, vai...
<xGrind> http://www.dell.com/br/empresa/p/linux-deals
<nntp> Torres, tem um programa pra windows Torres  que faz testes
<xGrind> ja vende
<nntp> Torres, mas tem que saber usar
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> mesmo ? entao ja ta melhorando
<nntp> a garantia da dell eh a melhor que eu conheço
<xGrind> nntp, olha oq ta escrito no site deles.
<xGrind> O Sistema Operacional Ubuntu pré-instalado não permite a reprodução de Blu-ray. Para a reprodução de Blu-ray pode ser necessário instalar outro sistema operacional.
<nntp> mmm
<xGrind> kk. querem vender com ubuntu, mas falam que o sistema nao roda. logico q roda blue-ray. recem instalado, nem windows roda. tem q ter codecs
<Torres> Blz então. Vou tentar procurar um técnico que possa ver isso pra mim
<nntp> windows aqui nem reconhece uma gravadora de blueray qe tem aqui em asa direito
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Torres, deixa eu ver aqui calma
<Torres> Blz
<nntp> Torres, http://www.aida64.com/
<nntp> esse programa ae faz os testes que voce quer agora tem q ler pra aprender amexer com ele
<nntp> procura no google ae que deve ensinar
<nntp> muito bom isso ae
<Torres> Blz, vou ler ele com calma e testar
<Torres> Muito obrigado nntp
<nntp> disponha torres
<nntp> nossa eu to querendo um comp novo kkk
<nntp> tenho coragem de comprar esses vostro nao xGrind
<nntp> Rudolf, o/
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> caro?
<nntp> uhum
<nntp> pouca ram pouco hd
<xGrind> só por causa do nome Dell
<xGrind> frescura
<Rudolf> nntp: é nóis
<nntp> sim.. a garantia deles eh d+
<Rudolf> nntp: fodastica, diga-se de passagem
<Rudolf> nntp: 6 horas de visita em casa no 7 de setembro, sem custo. SÒ DELL
<Rudolf> nntp: se eu não visse, não acreditaria
<nntp> sim eu conheço o trabalho deles sim... em 48h no maximo eles resolvem teu problema ou trocam o produto eh foda
<nntp> se arranhar a marca dell no monitor eles te dao outro
<nntp> eh caro mas eles sao assim
<Rudolf> o preço, se você puder pagar, compensa
<nntp> isso que eu to falando nao eh brincadeira nao eu vi acontecer desse jeito ae
<Rudolf> nntp: eu também
<nntp> amigo meu ligou falou que a marca dell sumiu do monitor eles deram outro pra elee
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> trocou teclado e monitor
<nntp> sem tah com defeito
<nntp> eh impressionante e em menos de 48h
<nntp> Rudolf, epoca do windows me
<nntp> a dell vendia comp com windows me
<nntp> mas eu prefiro montar meus pcs
<nntp> o pc que eu uso hoje eu to com ele tem 4-5 anos
<nntp> um core2 due
<nntp> intel placa asus mediana
<nntp> 4 de ram
<nntp> 2 hds de 1 tera cada
<Rudolf> eu tenho um desde 2004
<Rudolf> montado também
<Rudolf> placa MSI
<Rudolf> amd64 3000+
<Rudolf> show de bola
<nntp> pra epoca ele era top
<Rudolf> nntp: nem me fale
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> hoje que ele ta depreciado
<nntp> hehe paguei 3 pau nessa maquina foi barato ainda viu
<nntp> pra epoca era um i7 hoje com 16 de ram e tals
<nntp> eu to vendo ae se eu compro outro comp
<nntp> mas acho que eu vou pegar um note
<nntp> nao gosto de note
<nntp> mas acho que nao tem mais como fugir nao
<nntp> eu gosto de abrir a maquina tirar os lance de dentro saca por outros haha
<nntp> note fica mais complicado isso ae
<nntp> primeira coisa que eu faço num computador quando chega aqui eh tirar a tampa do cpu
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-netflix-ubuntu-via-repositorio-ppa.html
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: o que isso faz?
<majin> netflix?
<tiagoscd> lê no post lá ué :P
<tiagoscd> uheauehua
<Rudolf> nntp: pc agora é para usar freenas
<xGrind> tiagoscd, pago?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: 1x0 pra tu mestre splinter
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tá anotado
<tiagoscd> xGrind: o Netflix é um aplicativo gratuito
<Rudolf> xGrind: o serviço é pago
<tiagoscd> mas para alugar filmes e locações
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuheiuheiheiheiuhe
<majin> :)
<tiagoscd> :)
<majin> é gratis para instalar
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: mestre splinter é foda
<Rudolf> tiaguinho hoje tá meio troll
<tiagoscd> uehauehauehuae
<xGrind> assisto no Youtube que é mais facil :D
<xGrind> sem gambiarra com firefox no wine ;x
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: estou não, foi mal
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: to de boa!!!
<Rudolf> ;0
<nntp> tiagoscd, ganhou 10 filmes pra por o post lah kkk
<majin> aeiuhaieuhieuhe
<nntp> Rudolf, eu to gostando tmb do ipad viu
<Rudolf> nntp: welcome to darkside of the force
<nntp> Rudolf, tu usa ipad eh ?
<Rudolf> nntp: nem fu
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, eu to gostando
<Rudolf> nntp: seu lado gay aflorando
<nntp> Rudolf, sou jedi
<majin> UHAIUHIUAHa
<Rudolf> nntp: cuidado
<nntp> kkkk
<tiagoscd> ganhei nada, uheuaehaueh
<tiagoscd> só fiz utilidade pública
<tiagoscd> :P
<nntp> tiagoscd, tira isso de lah meu
<Rudolf> nntp: você sabe que a maçã é um símbolo GLS né
<nntp> tiagoscd, pessoal aqui eh pobre trabalha com software livre SO livre e tals
<tiagoscd> nntp: é utilidade pública, sério mesmo
<tiagoscd> várias pessoas já me perguntaram
<nntp> tiagoscd, tu mete um netflix ?
<tiagoscd> como instalar
<nntp> tiagoscd, poe lah o torrent
<tiagoscd> nem tenho conta no netflix
<Rudolf> netflix é barato
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> ipad não
<nntp> tiagoscd, bandeira de pirata!
<tiagoscd> uehaeuaheua
<nntp> Rudolf, kkk eu nao sou enturmado com esse pessoal nao pra saber q simbolo eles usam nao
<Rudolf> nntp: mas vai pela intimidade
<Rudolf> nntp: "bunitinho", "legalzinho"
<Rudolf> nntp: daqui a pouco tá deslizando o dedo mordendo a fronha
<majin> lol
<nntp> oh Rudolf falei isso nao kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, eu escapo nao mano respeita
<majin> qq isso
<Rudolf> huheuhiuheiuehiuhue
<nntp> Rudolf, to velho e acho feio d+ bixa velha nem da mais pra virar gay
<Rudolf> huheiuehiueheiuheiuheuhe
<majin> iuhauiehiaehe
<Rudolf> nntp: bicha nova é bunitinha?
<Rudolf> nntp: saquei
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> oh o majin ae
<nntp> kkk
<majin> :D
<Rudolf> nntp: zueiras a parte
<majin> Rudolf, acreditou nntp eiuhaeihieuheee
<majin> ficou até quieto
<Rudolf> majin: fear!
<majin> não sou bicha nova, nem velha pode ficar tranquilo
<majin> mas nada de preconceito aqui
<nntp> tiagoscd, Heisenberg eh o cara do braking bad
<nntp> seriado
<tiagoscd> uheauheuaheu
<nntp> doidissimo
<majin> aquele cara da medo
<nntp> kkk
<Heisenberg> =D
<majin> XD
<nntp> professor white
<nntp> musica do professor
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR4e19Fc98w
<Rudolf> nntp: não tenho preconceito
<nntp> soh ano que vem
<nntp> pra ver o final da serie
<nntp> Rudolf, gosta de braking bad nao ?
<majin> minha mae conseguiu me expulsar da sala
<Rudolf> nntp: nunca vi
<Rudolf> majin: peidou?
<majin> ta assistindo globo..
<majin> praticamente isso Rudolf
<majin> só sai merda da tv
<nntp> Rudolf, legal viu...
<Rudolf> majin: como consegue?
<majin> como consegue o que?
<Rudolf> majin: The Voice Brasil
<majin> == lixo
<hierarquia> olá quem tá usando unity 3d com nvidia sem problemas?
<majin> no linux??
<majin> só agora saiu o unity 4
<hierarquia> to com a gt 520 e da um delay nas janelas
<hierarquia> so fica bom na 2d
<hierarquia> com essa placa era para rodar qualquer SO sem problema
<majin> nntp, novidades no estudo de php?
<majin> jaja volto
<majin`wc> :)
<nntp> majin, parei meu negocio eh servidor e rede... php vem 2o plano
<majin`wc> cortar o rabo do macaco
<Rudolf> hierarquia: com a placa sim, mas depende de vc usar o driver correto
<Rudolf> majin`wc: cagão
<hierarquia> Rudolf eu instalei o driver que baixei do site da nvidia
<majin`wc> Rudolf, quando a natureza chama eu cago mesmo
<hierarquia> é o driver para minha placa
<Rudolf> hierarquia: lsmod |grep nvidia (aparece ele)
<Rudolf> hierarquia: esta setado para o sistema utilizar ele?
<skate_forever> buenas!
<Rudolf> hierarquia: se você digitar nvidia-settings a configuração ocorre corretamente?
<Rudolf> skate_forever: e ae feioso
<skate_forever> :D
<nntp> vou ali e volto depois...
<nntp> killall
<hierarquia> Rudolf apareceu:   nvidia              11283521  40
<Rudolf> hierarquia: blza
<hierarquia> entao isso quer dizer que estou usando o driver que instalei nao é?
<Rudolf> hierarquia: não, quer dizer que ele está instalado apenas
<hierarquia> po mais eu desinstalei
<Rudolf> hierarquia: depois de desintalar, rebootou?
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<hierarquia> o nouveau
<hierarquia> ,
<hierarquia> e coloquei no blakclist
<barros> Deu certo ai?
<hierarquia> remove tudo
<hierarquia> ai instalei o driver que baixei
<hierarquia> to usando já alguns dias, funciona, mas de vez enquando ao abrir e fechar algumas janelas da um delay
<Rudolf> hierarquia: eu não entendi chongas cara
<Rudolf> hierarquia: você instalou o nvidia, depois desinstalou, depois instalou nouveau, depois desinstalou, dae instalou o nvidia de novo, e agora desinstalou de novo
<Rudolf> hierarquia: é isso?
<hierarquia> Rudolf eu fiz isso aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,69789.0.html
<hierarquia> po a placa tem 1GB ddr 3, tenho um i5
<Rudolf> hierarquia: sua placa é hibrida?
<Rudolf> hierarquia: optimus?
<hierarquia> zotac geforce gt 520
<Rudolf> hierarquia: eu não perguntei isso
<Rudolf> hierarquia: é notebook ou desktop?
<hierarquia> desktop
<Rudolf> hierarquia: ah tá
<Rudolf> hierarquia: se vc digitar nvidia-settings acontece o que?
<hierarquia> ERROR: Error parsing configuration file '/home/ricardo/.nvidia-settings-rc' on
<hierarquia>        line 52: '0/XVideoTextureBrightness=0' (Unrecognized attribute name).
<hierarquia> mas abre o NVIDIA X settings
<Rudolf> ok, se abriu blza
<Rudolf> mas vc necessita abrir como root
<Rudolf> para ele escrever o arquivo de configuração
<hierarquia> feito
<Rudolf> hierarquia: configure sombra no mouse e saia salvando
<hierarquia> deixa os valores padrao?
<Rudolf> vc que sabe
<Rudolf> se quiser mudar algo
<hierarquia> ok
<hierarquia> fiz
<hierarquia> Rudolf mas em que isso vai mudar alguma coisa?
<hierarquia> so nao é um efeito no cursor
<Rudolf> hierarquia: nada, só estou confirmando que o problema não é sua placa de video
<Rudolf> se tudo der certo
<Rudolf> esquece ela, e comece a pensar no resto do sistema
<Rudolf> disco por exemplo
<Rudolf> logs do Xorg.conf também
<hierarquia> Rudolf eu rodo outro sistemas nessa maquina e nao da problema nenhum
<Rudolf> hierarquia: qual outro sistema meu filhos
<hierarquia> qualquer distro com KDE roda numa boa
<hierarquia> windows
<hierarquia> ate hackintosh eu ja fiz
<Rudolf> hierarquia: windows não conta
<hierarquia> como windows nao conta? windows é uma so tambem
<Rudolf> hierarquia: windows tem acordos com produtores de hardware
<Rudolf> hierarquia: não conta
<hierarquia> se roda bem no windows e tem driver para linux deveria rodar bem tambem
<Rudolf> hierarquia: bom se fosse
<hierarquia> Rudolf entao vc ta dizendo que um boicote ao linux?
<hierarquia> oops. que há um
<Rudolf> ai ai
<Rudolf> vou estudar
<hierarquia> so tem doido
<majin`wc> voltei
<majin> nn http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/2011/05/05/opiniao-sincera/
<majin> x,x
<majin> KD O NN
<majin> nnnnnnn
<majin> :}
<majin> então vai pro tiagoscd
<majin> http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/2011/05/05/opiniao-sincera/
<PhoenixBR> pessoal, fiz aquela velha cagada de deletar a partição do ubuntu pelo linux
<PhoenixBR> agora tá dando Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue>
<PhoenixBR> *pelo windows
<PhoenixBR> como saiu dessa?
<PhoenixBR> Fisico: podes me ajudar cara?
<[Orca]> fala ae pessoal
<[Orca]> tem como ver a lista de pacotes instalados?
<Dane> [Orca] : dae
<Dane>  [Orca] : sudo dpkg -l
<[Orca]> obrigadao
<Dane> :)
<[Orca]> dane: poderia me dizer qual o pacote que usa pra assistir dvd no linux? eu esqueci. :-)
<Dane> tem vários
<Dane>  [Orca]:  mplayer por exemplo
<[Orca]> mplayer hm. tenho so o porterminal
<[Orca]> qual o mpalyer em gtk?
<[Orca]> aa.
<[Orca]> preciso ter uma listinha basica antes que meu hd va pra o espaço. vou trocar ele.. mas.. nao queria correr atraz dos programa depois feito louco k.
<Dane> acho que o vlc tbm roda dvd
<Dane> e tem o gnome-mplayer
<[Orca]> ah vlc. rs
<[Orca]> tinha um, que era pra assistir dvds com aquela incripttografia.. =)
<[Orca]> ah. vo da uma olhada do gnome-mplayer
<[Orca]> gostei de mais do mplayer.
<[Orca]> bem prático e nao quebro cabeça com ele
<Dane> [Orca]: que bom cara :)
<[Orca]> aaaa cai
<[Orca]> perdi algo?
<Dane> ahuhau acho que não
<PhoenixBR> pessoal
<PhoenixBR> tow com problema de inicialização
<PhoenixBR> alguém pode me ajudarw
<PhoenixBR> ?
<PhoenixBR> nntp: podes me ajudar denovo?
<PhoenixBR> nntp: =\
<nntp> qual a bronca PhoenixBR
<PhoenixBR> nntp: pra tirar esse grub recue>
<PhoenixBR> *rescue
<nntp> ixi
<PhoenixBR> nntp: tem vários tutoriais
<PhoenixBR> nntp: mas não entendo nenhum =\
<nntp> mbr
<nntp> vc ta conseguindo entrar no windows ?
<nntp> negocio eh o seguinte vc ta entrando como no linux e no windows ?
<nntp> se ta dando erro de grub ?
<PhoenixBR> então...
<PhoenixBR> tow com um pendrive que tem o instalador do ubunto nele
<PhoenixBR> quando eu coloco o pendrive aí aparece as opções de iniciar com win ou linux
<PhoenixBR> mas quando tiro o pendrive, dá esse erro aí
<[Orca]> dani: ei.
<[Orca]> dani: poderia da umas susgestoes de programas pra dvd?
<atari314> Olá, alguém sabe porque o kernel está esperando 15s aqui (dmesg: http://pastebin.com/4r2AhGg4 ). Eu já tentei blacklist meu ethernet module, mas ele continua esperando 10s alguma coisa.
<Dane> [Orca] : cara eu não assisto mto dvd no pc, apenas alguns filmes baixados de forma ilegal :)
<Dane> [Orca] : basicamente uso o vlc e o mplayer
<[Orca]> tenho uma iso aqui e nao queria brir :)
<nntp> adoro vlc tmb
<[Orca]> aaa vlc o problema que o orca naum ler
<nntp> [Orca], monta a iso
<[Orca]> to com a iso no pc
<nntp> nossa acho que eu vou fazer uma apostila linux kk
<atari314> sudo apt-get install mplayer && mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device=/path/to/dvd.iso
<[Orca]> huahuahua
<[Orca]> o mplayer deu conta do recado
<Dane> [Orca] : mount  -t iso9660 arq.iso /path
<nntp> haha pode escolher
<[Orca]> ja vi. ele abrio de boa o arquvio sem montar
<[Orca]> com o gnome-mplayer
<nntp> mmm na verdade ele montou a iso pro c
<nntp> preguiça que eu tou de mexer em 1tera de dados pra ir apagando o que nao usa mais hunf
<nntp> tem um negocio chato no nautilus
<nntp> eh a proximidade entre uma divisao da janela e outra
<nntp> poderia ter um espaço ali
<nntp> toda hora eu dou um missclick e saio do dir que eu to trabalhando :/
<nntp> tipo tem a setinha neh pra ver os subdirs
<nntp> muito proximo tinha que dar essa ideia ae pro pessoal ou entao afastar por uma margem maior
<nntp> tem tema pra nautilus ?
<atari314> good lord...
<nntp> so tem bot nesse canal meu deus
<nntp> que lixo
<majin> aeiuhaieuhe to tentando aprender a usar o codeigniter nntp  :)
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> visual php ?
<majin> framework php
<majin> da uma acelerada na criação :}
<nntp> Rudolf, me ajuda ae o nautilus tem uma interface diferente nao ?
<nntp> com bordas mais gordas ?
<nntp>  kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: não uso isso
<Rudolf> nntp: malz
<nntp> Rudolf, ok
<nntp> awow
<nntp> achei um monte de coisas do passado aqui aeuhea
<nntp> ateh video de sacanagem tem kkkk
<nntp> nossa esse eh velho Jenna Jameson
<nntp> noss ata aqui um filme que todos deveriam ver ou ler o livro
<nntp> Rudolf, majin Brave New World
<majin> :D
<nntp> todo mundo devia ver ou ler o livro
<Rudolf> nntp: já leu 1984?
<nntp> Rudolf, nao
<nntp> Rudolf, eh assustador que nem brave new world neh
<Rudolf> nntp: desesperador
<nntp> eh to ligado
<nntp> cara tinha um jogo antigamente que era meio essa linha ae
<nntp> syndicate plus acho que era o nome deixa eu ver na web
<Fisico> PhoenixBR oi
<Fisico> desculpa, não tava aqui
<nntp> futurista kk aehueah
<nntp> em Dos
<alex_______> olá, tem como abrir a janela de downloads do firefox por um comando no terminal?
<Rudolf> alex_______: não
<alex_______> Rudolf: que pena, obg
<Rudolf> alex_______: diponha
<nntp> new model army
<nntp> tinha uma serie chamada 13 parou ?
<nntp> XIII
<luisrosseto> boa noite galera... tenho uma dúvida, no site diz que é recomendado baixar o ubuntu 32 bits, meu not é de 64 e instalei o de 64, Por que é recomendado baixar o de 32???
<Rudolf> nntp: é, pq?
<nntp> parou neh
<nntp> pq eu to limpando um hd aqui e to achando essas coisas
<nntp> luisrosseto, nem todo mundo sabe se o o comp eh 32 ou 64 e a 32 funcina nos 2
<nntp> por isso
<luisrosseto> a tá.... achei que fosse com relação a marca do processador, toda vez que procuro algo para ubuntu de 64 bits sempre diz AMD e fico na segunda em baixar devido o meu ser intel cor i7...
<xGrind> nntp, ja montou uma rede com linux? uma lan house
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<nntp> xGrind, mm nao mas vc quer dica de software pra comandar lanhouse ?
<alex_______> pessoas, eu baixei o Elementary OS para testar e instalei o Virtual Box. Tem como testa-lo sem gravar em um CD ou Pendrive, ou seja, diretamente pela imagem iso que baixei?
<xGrind> nntp, entao, tem um cara q tem uma lan house em um hotel. já está pronto,só que precisa de alguem pra fazer manutenção, consertar a rede la
<xGrind> alex_______, nao
<nntp> xGrind, e ?
<alex_______> xGrind: capaz...... tosco, tem algum outro virtualizador que faz isso?
<Rudolf> liberie: euhuehieuheiuhiueieuhiuehe
<xGrind> nntp, vo mandar no pvt pra evitar fllod :D
<xGrind> flood*
<Rudolf> alex_______: tem sim, tanto virtualbox quanto vmware fazem instalação a partir de imagem iso
<Rudolf> alex_______: agora, se o elementary os tem alguma limitação, vc precisa descobrir na documentação dele
<Rudolf> alex_______: em relação a qualidade vmware é bem melhor e mais rapido que virtualbox
<nntp> mm
<Fisico> mas tem vmware para linux Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: logico fio
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> qq c quer Rudolf ?
<Fisico> putz, me lasquei, deveria ter instalado na vmware então
<Rudolf> nntp: verificar se to conectado
<Rudolf> nntp: so isso
<nntp> ^^
<nntp> ta meio lento
<Rudolf> nntp: lento estão os desenvolvedores do google
<Rudolf> nntp: http://gizmodo.com/5961558/android-42-is-missing-a-very-important-feature-december
<Rudolf> nntp: ou rapidos demais
<nntp> Rudolf, o google+ eh uma vergonha
<Rudolf>  Somewhere the Grinch is dancing with his Nexus 4.
<Rudolf> nntp: gosta mmais do face?
<nntp> Rudolf, eu to eh abolindo so 2
<nntp> Rudolf, nem ando entrando nem no face nem no g+
<nntp> mas no face eu ja tenho mais de 1000 contatos
<nntp> dae eh complicado tu mudar rapido
<nntp> uso de vez em quando pra mandar mensagem pra amigos
<alex_______> Rudolf: obrigado pela resposta. mas tem como iniciar a imagem em modo "live" ou é necessário criar um "hd" ?
<Rudolf> alex_______: vc precisa criar um hd para terminar a criação da maquina virtual
<Rudolf> alex_______: mas pode ser minimo configurado
<Rudolf> nntp: faceook, ipad
<Rudolf> nntp: sinistro
<Rudolf> alex_______: o live roda normalmente sem precisar instalar
<nntp> Rudolf, aehuaehuaehueahuea
<nntp> Rudolf, tentando achar as legendar da serie star trek
<Rudolf> nntp: tenho episodio 2 e 3 em full hd
<Rudolf> nntp: uma delicia
<nntp> Rudolf, a serie 1 2 3 ta aqui
<nntp> 1966
<nntp> Rudolf, vou dar pre preza pro meu velho
<Rudolf> nntp: cuma?
<nntp> sistematico, fire on the hole
<nntp> Rudolf, da pro coroa assistir ele curte abessa a serie da epoca dele 1966
<nntp> Rudolf, a serie eh muito mais doida que os filmes
<Rudolf> nntp: série?
<Rudolf> nntp: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rudolf> nntp: viagei
<nntp> sim
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> nntp: star trek
<nntp> sim
<nntp> isso
<Rudolf> nntp: já entendeu a confusão né?
<nntp> taha achando eh eh o chubaka kkk
<sistematico> Chewbakka
<nntp> sistematico, ne corrige ae
<sistematico> Chewbacca
<nntp> Chewbacca eh massa d+
<sistematico> Nome da gata da minha mulher.
<Chewbacca> aeuheauhea
<Chewbacca> sistematico, doido
<sistematico> Tudo bem que o Chewbacca é homi..
<sistematico> Mas tá valendo.
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, sistematico tem uma gata que chama xubaca
<Chewbacca> aeuhaeuhea
<Chewbacca> Ursinha, ^^
<Chewbacca> BRB...
<alex_______> Rudolf: mas como eu faço para rodar a imagem em modo live?
<alex_______> Rudolf: diretamente pela maquina virtual?
<Rudolf> alex_______: boota a iso e escolha a opção desejada
<alex_______> consegui cara, valeu peloa ajuda
<alex_______> Rudolf: :D
<Rudolf> alex_______: disponha
<optimusprimem> oi bn
<sistematico> Rudolf: Como que eu faço pra dar boot se o sistema fica reiniciando?
<sistematico> E nem o modo seguro e/ou mono-usuário funciona.
<sistematico> :\
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas pq tá reiniciando? em que momento? entra com livecd e veja os logs
<sistematico> Rudolf: Acho que é o loader.conf, algum modulo safado.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Peraí, vou tentar o boot -s
<optimusprimem> euri
<sistematico> Já volto.
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, ja usou o software hydra ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: testar webserver?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: já
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, ja tentou alguma altent. por http-get... ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: alguma o q?
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, fazer login por http-get...
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: fiz em python
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, axo q ta rolando algo aki... tento efetuar um login em um roteador domestico via wifi e nao rola('usando um similar vai tranquilo')... faco por LAN e funciona perfeitamente...
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: eu já teria tirado para análise se tivesse duvida quanto a integridade
<optimusprimem> um similar que falo é outro soft. do mesmo genero
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: ou analise, ou resetar mesmo
<optimusprimem> vou fazer isso mesmo... boa ideia
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, é este http://goo.gl/YqbiA
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: sim, esse
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: eu recomendo esse: http://www.rapid7.com/products/nexpose-community-edition.jsp
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, fiz a conexão wifi manualmente usando o iwconfig essid..... mas nada. vou tentar atualizar minha verção
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, vou olhar
<optimusprimem> com s* '-'
<Nelson_> ola boa noite, sou novo no sistema operacional linux e gostaria de uma ajuda
<Nelson_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<optimusprimem> Nelson_ qual sua dúvida ?
<Rudolf> Nelson_: primeiro um link> http://guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Nelson_: segundo um aviso, não pergunte por ajuda, simplesmente pergunte
<Rudolf> Nelson_: terceiro, qual a treta?
<optimusprimem> isso
<Nelson_> Alguem pode ajudar a instalar o ubuntu
<Nelson_> ????????
<optimusprimem> aki ensina muito excelente
<optimusprimem> http://goo.gl/9pNph
<Nelson_> estou querendo instalar o ubuntu consigo instalar atraves do notebook sem precisar gravar no cd?
<Nelson_> ja baixei o software
<Rudolf> Nelson_: não
<Rudolf> Nelson_: e vc precisa ter um espaço no hd não utilizado pelo windows
<Rudolf> Nelson_: linux não é um programa
<Nelson_> nao tenho windows instalar no pc
<Rudolf> Nelson_: então precisa do cd
<Nelson_> sistema operacional
<Rudolf> Nelson_: atualmente, dvd
<optimusprimem> Nelson_ via pendrive vc consegue fazer um live... mas para instalar como o Rudolf disse tem q ter espaço no HD
<Nelson_> ok
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, naquele link q vc passou ele é tipo um boot que vasculha a rede atraz de vunera. ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: não é um bot
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: é um programa em que vc precisa configurar e indicar os alvos
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: com interface web até
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, bem interes.
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: muito
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, vou fazer um tur nele... se gostar uso ele em conjunto com o Backtrack
<Rudolf> tour
<optimusprimem> isso, meu pt é meio ...
<optimusprimem> '-' o hydra funcionou perfeito agr '-'... atualizei.. depois dei um chmod 777... em ./hydra
<rbelem> tiagoscd: tava sem webcam :-(
<tiagoscd> rbelem: acontece, hehe
<rbelem> tiagoscd: o setup tava meio ruim com aquela gambiarra
<rbelem> tiagoscd: essa semana vou comprar
<rbelem> tiagoscd: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html
<tiagoscd> rbelem: entendi
<tiagoscd> rbelem: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-netflix-ubuntu-via-repositorio-ppa.html :P
<rbelem> tiagoscd: vou tentar fazer funcionar agora :-D
<rbelem> faiO
<rbelem> tiagoscd: massa demais
<rbelem> tiagoscd: funciona blz?
<tiagoscd> rbelem: eu instalei ele e não funcionou de primeira
<tiagoscd> rbelem: tive que apagar a pasta de conf da home e reexecutar o aplicativo, aí foi
<tiagoscd> rbelem: no post no ubuntubrsc eu comentei
<rbelem> tiagoscd: funciona com winetricks?
<tiagoscd> rbelem: não sei.. o pessoal usa um tal de wine compholio pra fazer a bruxaria
<rbelem> o.O
<tiagoscd> rbelem: mas o netflix rodou aqui tranquilo, só não consegui testar baixar alguma coisa por que não tenho nem conta lá
<rbelem> massa
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> tiagoscd: esse wine é feito pelo scott ritchie :-)
<paladinn> :D
<rbelem> entao 100% trusted
<tiagoscd> rbelem: :D
<Chewbacca> gete
<Chewbacca> gente
<Chewbacca> alguem ae tem um alista legal de rastreadores ?
<Rudolf> Chewbacca: defina "rastreadores"
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, tiagoscd paladinn pessoal do bot
<Chewbacca> rastreadores torrents
<Chewbacca> ou vcs usam sempre a default que vem no torrent ?
<Chewbacca> infantil isso
<Chewbacca> eu apaguei minha lista
<Rudolf> Chewbacca: nem sei do que vc ta falando
<Chewbacca> nossa
<Chewbacca> rastreadores torrents ? o principal pra dar velocidade no bagulho
<Chewbacca> tipo openbit e tals
<Chewbacca> o end dos servidores
<Rudolf> Chewbacca: nunca modifiquei os "default"
<Chewbacca> nossa
<paladinn> ixi nao uso torrent
<Chewbacca> eu sempre coloco uma lista persona pra da o gas
<Rudolf> Chewbacca: e funciona?
<Rudolf> Chewbacca: onde pega essa "lista"?
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, que eh uma beleza
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, torrent que nao tem seed
<Code_> oi
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, tu mete uma lista legal ela bomba de seeds
<Chewbacca> oi
<Chewbacca> Code_,
<Rudolf> Chewbacca: entendi
<Rudolf> Code_: oi
<Chewbacca> Rudolf, eh o segredo do sucesso a lista legal
<Chewbacca> Code_, fala ae meu qq te aflige ?
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, viu o q mandei no PV ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: não aceito pvt
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, vc conhece o modulo pyUSB ?
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: ouvi falar esses dias
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: mas não trabalhei com ele
<Rudolf> optimusprimem: provavelmente alguém em #python-br tenha
<optimusprimem> Rudolf, chat parado tava esses dias vou entrar la
<Chewbacca> Code_, nao to entendendo sua pergunta fala qui no canal meui
<Code_> é assim por exemplo
<Code_> nas versoes anteriores do ubuntu vc ia la em Sistema>Administração
<Code_> eu preciso abrir um programa
<Chewbacca> Code_, alt+f2 e escreve o nome do programa
<Code_> nao apareçe
<Code_> eu isntalei pelo terminal
<Code_> apt-get
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-11
<Fabio> Como fazer para instalar o iso do ubuntu novo dentro do ubuntu antigo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Lebara> bom dia pessoal
<Lebara> eu baixei o saucy salamander 64 bits e não consigo instalar em meu pc
<Lebara> não reconhece usb nem lan
<Lebara> tem algum procedimento a ser executado antes?
<Lebara> alguém online api?
<Lebara> aí?
<Lebara> é... pelo visto n tem ninguém online
<marinho> problemas com facebook
<gdd12> boa tarde
<xGrind> boa
<gdd12> Preciso de uma ajudinha
<gdd12> Quero baixar a nova versão do ubuntu, porém sem salvar em cd
<gdd12> é possível baixar e instalar diretamente?
<hggdh> gdd12: não. Tens que usar ou um DVD ou um pendrive. A menos, é claro, que queiras criar uma maquina virtual.
<gdd12> pen drive então
<gdd12> Baixo e depois jogo normalemnte para o pen drive?
<hggdh> também não. "jogar normalmente para o pendrive" soa como copiar a ISO... Use -- por exemplo -- unetbootin
<gdd12> O que é isso?
<hggdh> um programa que permite-nos criar USB bootaveis. Veja http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<gdd12> ok
<gdd12> Outra opção
<gdd12> eu tenho a versão 11.10 salva em um cd
<gdd12> Essa eu posso jogar para um note e depois salvar no pen drive (normalemnte) e instalar no outro note?
<hggdh> gdd12: poderia. Não é aconselhavel, entretanto, dado que 11.10 não mais é suportada. A sugestão é usar a 12.04 (longo tempo de suporte, 5 anos), ou a actual 13.10 (9 meses de suporte)
<gdd12> Certo
<gdd12> Esse programa que me indicou eu salvo no computador e depois faço o que? Poderia me explicar?
<hggdh> gdd12: http://linuxtugaz.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/unetbootin-instalar-uma-distribuicao-usando-uma-pen/
<gdd12> É ruim ficar respondendo pergunta de iniciante, né!!!! rsrsrs
<hggdh> gdd12: heh. *Todos* fomos iniciantes um dia. Em várias áreas, eu *ainda* sou um iniciante. Não te preocupes com isto.
<hggdh> gdd12: mas, se estás a começar em Linux e Ubuntu, sugiro que instales a 12.04
<gdd12> Uma última perguntinha, o ubuntu tem que estar no pendrive ou no note?
<hggdh> em qualquer um. É mais rápido -- significativamente -- no harddrive.
<gdd12> blz
<gdd12> Vou fazer isto e espero que dê certo
<gdd12> abs e vlw
<hggdh> bem vindo
<gdd12> vlw
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<ivanbajr> syncdrive em ubuntu 13.10 não ativa?
<chouga> ivanbajr-> Leia este artigo: (http://sejalivre.org/conheca-syncdrive-incrivel-interface-grive-google-drive-linux/)
<chouga> ivanbajr-> http://syncdrive.fr/?page_id=734
<arcado> boa tarde
<arcado> alguém poderia me ajudar na configuraçao de drivers da broadcom no linux?
<Rafael> Boa tarde!
<Guest742> Boa tarde pessoal!
<arcado_> alguém aqui que manja de instalação de broadcom43xx?
<Guest742> vc sabe de alguma maneira de instalar o drive da placa e video radeon no ubuntu 13.10
<Guest742> ?
<hggdh> arcado_: o driver da Broadcom pode ser instalado via drivers adicionais
<arcado_> hggdh:to sem internet nenhuma. ele não baixa/instala
<arcado_> nem com cabo
<Rubem> Bom dia!
<novato> Bom dia pessoal..
<arcado_> bom
<arcado_> hggdh: não reconhece nem cabeada nem sem cabo
<hggdh> arcado_: estranho, pelo menos a cabeada deveria ser reconhecida
<arcado_> já testei com mint, debian e nem ubuntu vai
<arcado_> eu achei uns guias aqui.. mas todos envolvem apt-get no meio.. então suponho que eles devem ter algum acesso a internet para tal
<arcado_> mas aqui nem o cabo funciona
<hggdh> arcado_: sim, terás que ter algum acesso à internet para baixar os pacotes. Para o wireless, o pacote que provavelmente desejas é o bcmwl-kernel-source (e suas dependencias)
<arcado_> não tem como baixar em outro pc e passar por pendrive?
<hggdh> arcado_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcmwl-kernel-source&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<hggdh> arcado_: tem, pegue-os via o link acima
<arcado_> ou alguma solução para a rede cabeada do mesmo jeito. baixo em outro pc e passo para ele
<hggdh> arcado_: para a cabeada, terás antes de tudo de descobrir qual o chipset, e depois procurar pelo software
<arcado_> ok! baixei o deb do arquivo de cima
<arcado_> vou testar aqui
<arcado_> jaja eu volto com resultados
<arcado_> hggdh: obrigado pelo ajuda!
<hggdh> arcado_: bem vindo
<everaldo> Boa tarde pessoal
<novato> Opa everaldo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<arcado_> é, nada
<arcado_> consegui o nome do driver da ethernet
<arcado_> TRL8101E/RTL8102E
<arcado_> é um realtek
<hggdh> arcado_: ah, provavelmente disponível drivers adicionais, uma vez que o wireless esteja activo
<arcado_> vou tentar mais uma coisa
<arcado_> volto já
<novato> Alguem aqui entende bem de criptografia e/ou esteganografia?
<mirqui> tema difícil este
<mirqui> que vc quer saber sobre criptografia ?
<novato> A introducao..
<mirqui> ´haa , eu já lí algo na net
<Guilhrmhenrique> boa tarde galera, começando a usar o bluefish, quando tento abrir o codigo o firefox ele dava um erro mudei a linha para "  firefox -remote 'openURL(%s, new window)' || firefox %s&  "  entao o firefox abre más nao no codigo e sim em uma pag de erro "  www.%s.com, alguem com uma soluçao?
<mirqui> procura criptografia para iniciantes
<mirqui> tem o site da clavis tbm
<mirqui> entendo pouco disso , é só curiosidade ,
<Guilhrmhenrique> Hum certo, obrigado!
<YokoBR> galera, alguém sabe como eu posso instalar o S.O. num hd de netbook, sem pendrive ou drive de dvd?
<YokoBR> será que posso plugá-lo em outro computador, instalar o S.O. e então plugar no netbook?
<mirqui> xiii cara
<novato> YokoBR: Sendo o Debian por exemplo, pode fazer a instalacao via rede.
<YokoBR> é..
<novato> Guilhrmhenrique: Acredito que oque o mirqui falou foi para mim referente a criptografia. Quanto ao seu problema, nao sei ao certo.
<Guilhrmhenrique> ah tá
<novato> mirqui: Acho bem interessante criptografia cara. Esteganografia também. Vou da uma assistida nos webnars da Clavis, deve ter algo interessante.
<Guilhrmhenrique> nao cheguei a ver sua pergunta
<novato> Estavamos falando de criptografia. Conhece?
<arcado> hggdh: consegui acesso via cabo (:
<arcado> poderia me passar aquele link com o .deb para o wifi?
<arcado> pela instalação de drivers adicionais ainda nÃao baixa nada
<Guilhrmhenrique> só mesmo o conceito, nada muito aprofundado.
<Henrique> ol'a!
<novato> olá Henrique...
<novato> Guilhrmhenrique: Pois bem cara, é uma área bem interessante.
<mirqui> ola :)
<arcado> opa
<Guilhrmhenrique> sim novato....estarei entrando mais no chat   18h indo embora \o/   abraço a todos
<Guilhrmhenrique> \quit
<mirqui> asta :)
<arcado> alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda na instalação do drive broadcom4313 no ubuntu 12.04.3?
<novato> arcado: nao sou muito bom com drivers :|
<mirqui> não tem no repositório de programas ?
<arcado> pronto!
<arcado> finalmente
<arcado> haha
<arcado> alvaro__: hggdh valeu! (:
<arcado> Â/network rizon
<xGrind> hggdh, voce mora nos EUA?
<novato> Pessoal, tem um arquivo que é executado toda vez que se abre o terminal, ele no debian é o bash.bashrc que fica no diretorio etc, em todas outras distribuicoes é esse tbm ?
<novato> Saindo pessoal, ate mais ver, fuizz
<hggdh> xGrind: moro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Max_Steel> caramba
<Max_Steel> a qiuanto tempo nao entro no irc
<Max_Steel> alguem ae do antigo canal c/c++ da brasnet?
<astroo-> ok...
<Max_Steel> fazem anos
<Max_Steel> nossa...to velho :~~
<mirqui> da sala brasil ?
<Max_Steel> entrava la tambem mas acho que tinha outro max_steel
<Max_Steel> mas o nick era um pouco diferente pq registrado so tinha o meu
<Max_Steel> tanto na brasirc quanto na brasnet
<Max_Steel> pelo menos por um bom tempo
<Max_Steel> :)
<mirqui> mirqui , prazer :)
<mirqui> sou do tempo do irc no bloco de notas :)
<Max_Steel> hehehe...que legal
<mirqui> gostava muito , mas o msn papou o irc
<Max_Steel> poxa...como as coisas mudaram né?
<Max_Steel> verdade
<Max_Steel> e quem diria....agora ate o msn acabou
<mirqui> ahaha agora é skype
<Max_Steel> sim
<Max_Steel> mas nao tem aquele galerao que tinha antes se comunicando com ele....eu pelo menos falo com meus amigos pelo facebook
<mirqui> voracidade da net :)
<Max_Steel> praticamente nao usamos o skype
<Max_Steel> nem....voracidade do tempo
<mirqui> sim eu uso o msn quando alguém entra
<Max_Steel> legal
<Max_Steel> rapaz....eu to aqui baixando novamente o ubunto pq o windows ta impraticavel e eu tinha que usa-lo por causa do autocad
<rtgg> alguem ai ja uso pantheon no ubuntu?
<rtgg> to com o 13.10 instalei agora pra testar..
<mirqui> tú é engenheiro ?
<astroo-> mirqui> gostava muito , mas o msn papou o irc  - esta rede nunca teve tantos utilizadores
<Max_Steel> mas ta dificil achar a iso do 7 que eu tenho licensa....e o 8 ta caro d+
<Max_Steel> sou engenheiro de software mas agora retornei pra faculdade pra fazer engenharia mecanica
<mirqui> no ubuntu não conheço programas para esse fim
<Max_Steel> entrava no mirc antes de iniciar a minha primeira faculdade...e olha que tem tempo
<Max_Steel> tem sim
<Max_Steel> mas nao tem tantos recursos quanto
<rtgg> eu entro desde o tempo da brasnet
<Max_Steel> tem até uma versao do mesmo fabricante...mas tem menos recursos
<mirqui> sei que tem uns para microeletrônica e circuitos
<Max_Steel> oi rtgg
<Max_Steel> mirqui:  esses vou precisar daqui a alguns semestres ainda
<Max_Steel> na eng mecanica eletronica é la pro finalzinho
<Max_Steel> pq o lance é bem pro lando da automacao...mecatronica
<mirqui> tem tbm arduino
<Max_Steel> não é como eng eletrica
<mirqui> esses tem no ubuntu
<Max_Steel> legal
<mirqui> não sei se o cad funciona no wine
<Max_Steel> talvez versao mais antiga
<Max_Steel> pior que nem o virtual box posso usar pq nao acho uma cópia do windows 7
<Max_Steel> como pode...a gente tem licensa do trem e a lixosoftware nao deixa um link pra baixar
<mirqui> haa faz duall boot
<Max_Steel> nao da pq nao tenho o windows
<Max_Steel> :)
<mirqui> vc tem qual os ?
<junior> ola boa noite rapaziada
<Max_Steel> to usando uma versao trial desse ultimo windows
<junior> nao consigo instalar java no meeu ubuntu alguem poderia me ajudar
<Max_Steel> junior:  sudo apt-get install java6
<astroo-> ola
<Max_Steel> tenta isso
<mirqui> não tem o genérico do ubuntu ?
<paladin_> java no ubuntu
<Max_Steel> ele nao deve ter instalado
<junior> eim Max_Steel  impossivel encontrar o java6
<Max_Steel> ou somente o jre
<junior> jre
<junior> isso
<Max_Steel> humm
<junior> to tentando rodar o
<junior> jre-7u45...
<Max_Steel> junior: tira esse 6 da frente e ve se ele te da opcoes....se nao aparecer vc tem que atualizar seu diretorio
<junior> e ele nao instala de jeito nenhum
<junior> impossivel encontrar o pacote java
<junior> e qual esquema Max_Steel  para atualizar diretorio
<junior> oloco mano veio originaalzinho akbei de instalar
<Max_Steel> entao procura na net um repositorio da oracle para linux...vai ter la o comando e o caminho do repositorio
<junior> o ubuntuu
<Max_Steel> só copiar e colar
<Max_Steel> bom pessoal
<Max_Steel> valeu por encontrar voces
<Max_Steel> mas acabaram meus tempos de virada de noite no mirc
<Max_Steel> até +
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<CLARCK> aow alguem salva eu
<CLARCK> to tentando instalar o java e ele nao encontra o pacote
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui_> não tem no central de programaw?
<CLARCK> nao tem
<mirqui_> Runtime do OpenJDK Java 6
<mirqui_> olha por ai
<CLARCK> pesquiso assim openjdk
<mirqui_> não , pesquisa java no central
<mirqui_> ai vai aparecer um monte de programas
<CLARCK> achei algo aqui
<CLARCK> mais é quente por la
<mirqui_> eu não entendo disso
<mirqui_> quente como ?
<mirqui_> sou novo no ubuntu
<CLARCK> c é bom
<CLARCK> c rola
<CLARCK> c da certo
<CLARCK> c é da oracle mesmo
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-12
<junior> e  dae rapaziada
<junior> alguem me ajuda a fazer o java funcionar to no ubuntu 13
<Gynsic> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<junior> alguem me ajuda a fazer o java funcionar to no ubuntu 13
<Gynsic> Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander  e bom? fácil de se instalar?
<KurtKraut> junior, você já seguiu algum tutorial?
<KurtKraut> Gynsic, sim, é bom e é fácil de instalar
<Gynsic> Beleza, vou instalar ele aqui..
<Gynsic> E arranjar um jeito de ter dois sistemas operacionais na máquina ..
<KurtKraut> Gynsic, isso chama-se dual boot e é bem normal/usual de se fazer. Procure um tutorial no Google ou um vídeo tutorial para ficar mais confiante.
<Gynsic> Beleza valeu estava procurando esse nome, vou procurar aqui..
<Gynsic> O dual boot do tutorial e muito diferente do meu, embora a versão do ubuntu seja a mesma
<mirqui> qual seu problema ?
<mirqui> geralmente vc põe o dvd no drive , e ele faz o resto
<Gynsic> Baixei o ubuntu desse site e agora vou fazer o dual boot junto com o win7, mas o tutorial que achei ta bem diferente do daqui embora seja a mesma versão
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<weslley> ola onde consigo a versão do ubunto que roda a partir do c?
<weslley> cd
<weslley>  ola onde consigo a versão do ubunto que roda a partir do cd?
<weslley> @ubunto-br ola onde consigo a versão do ubunto que roda a partir do cd?
<weslley> @ubunto-br: ola onde consigo a versão do ubunto que roda a partir do cd?
<weslley> Ubuntu-BR ola onde consigo a versão do ubunto que roda a partir do cd?
<weslley> Ubunto-BR: ola onde consigo a versão do ubunto que roda a partir do cd?
<hggdh> weslley: paciencia, por favor. Repetir seguidamente tua pergunta não é considerado de bom tom
<weslley> hggdh: desculpe
<KurtKraut> weslley, você encontra no site ubuntu.com
<hggdh> weslley: de qualquer forma: Ubuntu não mais cabe em um CD. Podes user ou um pen-drive ou um DVD, entretanto
<weslley> valeu galera
<Fabianin> Pessoal, to com um probleminha aqui, reiniciei meu ubuntu 13.04 e agora so aparece o pano de fundo com os icones, aquelas barras sumiram e pra abrir as coisas só via terminal
<Fabianin> (o terminal consigo abrir por que sei o atalho..)
<Reinaldo_> ola
<Reinaldo_> gostaria de tirar uma duvida
<Reinaldo_> quem poderia me ajudar
<KurtKraut> Reinaldo_, raramente tira-se dúvidas aqui. Sugiro você recorrer ao Google ou ao http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ - Mas se ainda quiser insistir, você pode dizer sua dúvida aqui logo de cara, sem perguntar se alguém poderia ajudar.
<Reinaldo_> nao sei nada sobre linux o ubuntu e automático como windows  nas instalações
<mirqui_> oi , fala , se eu puder te ajudar
<KurtKraut> Reinaldo_, você já deu uma procurada no Google a respeito? No YouTube também você encontrará milhares de vídeos mostrando como funciona, como usar, como instalar etc.
<mirqui_> faz dual boot , vc pode ter os dois sistemas
<mirqui_> o ubuntu é tranquilono instalar
<mirqui_> o live cd faz tudo
<Reinaldo_> ele e mais rapido que o windows 8 ?
<mirqui_> ai não sei , tenho o 7
<mirqui_> mas é mais rápido que o 7 na inicialização
<KurtKraut> Reinaldo_, baseado na minha experiência individual sim, é mais rápido.
<Reinaldo_> hum
<mirqui_> bom , ele é mais enxuto
<mirqui_> menor , logo vai mais rápido
<mirqui_> mas acho tão bom quanto o win 7
<Reinaldo_> tenho um snoy vaio centrino 1.8  2 gb de memoria e 100 gb de hd
<Reinaldo_> to pensando seriamente
<Reinaldo_> em colocar o ubunto
<Reinaldo_> unbuntu
<Reinaldo_> caramba
<Reinaldo_> ubuntu
<mirqui_> eu re , 2 gb tenho um dual co
<mirqui_> e funcionou direitinho
<Reinaldo_> poque sei que no win7 fica lento
<Reinaldo_> nunca usei linux por isso corri aqui
<Reinaldo_> para ter uma ideia
<mirqui_> eu uso em dual boot
<Reinaldo_> se ficaria melhor do que o windows
<mirqui_> minha mãe prefere o win xp :)
<mirqui_> ai não sei , os dois são bons
<mirqui_> tem muitos programas que só rodam windows
<mirqui_> e que são exenciais
<Reinaldo_> vo instalar os 2 mesmo kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui_> vc que sabe :)
<Reinaldo_> a
<Reinaldo_> obrigado ai galera
<mirqui_> :)
<KurtKraut> Reinaldo_, faça o que te falei: fuce no Google, veja vídeos no YouTube.
<Reinaldo_> consegui tirar minhas duvidas http://terminaldeinformacao.com/2013/01/30/comparacao-de-sistemas-opensuse-x-windows-x-ubuntu/
<Reinaldo_> vou ficar com ubuntu
<mirqui_> haa , legal ;)
<help43> bom dia
<help43> como istalar flashplayer no ubunto?
<help43> ???
<odalmir> olá amigos!
<odalmir> preciso de uma ajuda!
<odalmir> estou com um problema de login loop!
<Toni_Link> odalmir: Como assim?
<odalmir> Toni_Link, toda vez que entra na tela de login do usuario e eu digito a senha ele da um segundo, pisca a tela e volta para o login
<odalmir> sem ter logado!
<Toni_Link>  odalmir: Se você não está digitando a senha correta então você poderia tentar fazer login por outro terminal virtual. Aperta CTRL + ALT + F3, nesta tela tente fazer o login (a senha digitada não vai aparecer). Se tiver alguma coisa errada ele vai falar, se não tiver nada errado ele vai executar o login. Depois usa CTRL + ALT + F7 pra voltar para a interface gráfica;
<Toni_Link> Se você está*
<odalmir> Toni_Link, vou tentar esta dica! explicando um pouco mais... este problema apareceu depois que tentei instalar um programa. esta falhou! depois disso não consegui entrar em meu usuario. outro usuario como o de convidado (o que estou usando no momento) funciona perfeitamente!
<Toni_Link> odalmir: Se a instalação não afetou o usuário convidado então pode ser que o programa recém instalado tenha gerado um arquivo de configuração problemático. Se você tiver destreza na linha de comando pode deletar a pasta de configuração que se encontra na pasta pessoa do usuário afetado (ela possui um ponto na frente do nome).
<Toni_Link> pasta pessoal*
<Toni_Link> Toni_Link: Saindo. Volto em breve.
<odalmir> Toni_Link, muito obrigado!
<delfim> boa tarde galera
<Toni_Link> Boa tarde.
<delfim> baixei o ubuntu no site oficial gravei no dvd e qndo coloco ele no notebook ele nao roda
<delfim> mas no pc ele roda
<delfim> tem alguma destribuiçao para note
<delfim> ?
<Toni_Link> Você deve configurar a BIOS para iniciar pelo DVD. Alguns computadores já vem com esta configuração, outros não.
<delfim> ele ta configurado ele nao abre nem c win aberto
<Toni_Link> Como assim? Não há a possibilidade do drive estar com defeito?
<delfim> coloco outro dvd ele abre normal
<delfim> dai emulei o drive com daemon e msm assim ele nao abre
<Toni_Link> Então seria uma boa opção fazer checksum do DVD e comparar com o hash da .iso.
<Toni_Link> Talvez tenha dado alguma coisa errada na hora da gravação ou do Download.
<delfim> vlw toni vou tentar baixar outra vez
<divinezzzz> ,Alguem me ajuda?
<mirqui_> deve ser problema no seu drive de cd
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<larissa_> olá
<larissa_> tem alguem aqui?
<hggdh> tem...
<astroo-> ola
<serigy> boa noite
<astroo-> serigy  ola
<serigy> opa
<serigy> tranquilo?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<serigy> na medida do possível haha
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-13
<Rodrigo__> eae blza
<Rodrigo__> to com um pouco de dificulda de deixar meu ubuntu 13.10 em portugues!
<Rodrigo__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<reinaldo> Boa noite
<Rodrigo__> boa noite
<reinaldo> galera
<Rodrigo__> :D
<reinaldo> instalei ubuntu no meu Note Sony vaio vgn-fs850w
<astroo-> ola
<Rodrigo__> Eu to com dificuldade de colocar o meu ubuntu 13.10 em Portugues Brasil! alguem pode me ajudar?
<reinaldo> tem no youtube isso
<astroo-> Rodrigo__  ola
<Rodrigo__> ola
<Rodrigo__> astroo - oi
<reinaldo> agora nao esta funcionando as teclas FN  do Note
<reinaldo> alguem sabe como resolver isso ja procurei que so
<reinaldo> nao consigo usar os atalhos da tecla FN
<serigy> Rodrigo__: tenta ir em 'configurações do sistema'
<serigy> suporte a idiomas
<Rodrigo__> eu vou em ''system settings'' > ''language suport'' .. seleciono portugues Brasil mais n esta dando certo
<reinaldo> ta ai como faz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDa3HB-5Sn0
<serigy> Rodrigo__: mandou aplicar em todo o sistema?
<Rodrigo__> ok.. (so novo com o sistem, começei essa semana e to achando incrivel)
<reinaldo> eu comecei hoje kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rodrigo__> tipo ta em ingles .. ''aply sistem wide'' ?
<reinaldo> veja pelo video ai ele mostra tudo como se faz
<serigy> Rodrigo__: isso!
<reinaldo> po
<reinaldo> ele
<reinaldo> nao funciona direito no sony vaio
<reinaldo> naoe esta funcionando as teclas FN ai e osso
<serigy> reinaldo: é tudo questão de pesquisa
<Rodrigo__> entao eu clico e ele só atualiza como se fosse carregar e n vai mais..
<serigy> reinaldo: já procurou no google? sempre tem alguém com o mesmo problema
<reinaldo> ja fui ate na china
<reinaldo> kkkkkkk
<serigy> qual é o modelo?
<reinaldo> vgn-850w
<serigy> Rodrigo__: ele não completa a barra?
<Rodrigo__> vou reiniciarlizar pra ver denoovo..
<serigy> iRodrigo: conseguiu?
<flaviop> ubuntu?
<flaviop> eu install recentemente esta distro
<flaviop> dizem q é a melhor
<flaviop> #ola
<iRodrigo> ainda nao deu certo
<iRodrigo> rsrsrs
<serigy> reinaldo: é, não achei muita coisa. já mandou algo para alguma lista de email do ubuntu?
<serigy> iRodrigo: já tentou baixar o pacote de língua?
<reinaldo> nao
<flaviop> ola pessoal
<serigy> reinaldo: lista de email é sempre uma boa fonte
<reinaldo> to aprendendo e mexer hoje nele
<serigy> a resposta não é imediata, mas aas chances aumentam
<iRodrigo> estou tentando baixar o pacote manualmente..
<astroo-> ola
<serigy> iRodrigo: mas você sabe que dá para tentar pelas configurações, certo?
<iRodrigo> sei..
<reinaldo> tem versao especifica para notebook
<reinaldo> ?:
<iRodrigo> serigy como assim pela configuraçao?
<iRodrigo> rsrs
<iRodrigo> (na verdade eu nao sei, desculpa)
<serigy> iRodrigo: lá nas configurações do sistema onde você foi anteriormente
<iRodrigo> system settings, certo!
<serigy> isso
<serigy> vai no suporte a idiomas
<serigy> ai tem a opção instalar/remover idiomas
<iRodrigo> ok
<iRodrigo> estou baixando espanhol agora pra fazer um teste..
<serigy> iRodrigo: ok!
<serigy> só uma dúvida
<serigy> por que não colocou em português logo na hora de instalar? hahaha
<iRodrigo> porque eu ja fiz isso mais nao estando certo..
<iRodrigo> esta dando*
<iRodrigo> rsrsrs
<serigy> como assim? você colocou o idioma em português na instalação e não fica?
<iRodrigo> sim
<serigy> iRodrigo: isso é bem estranho
<iRodrigo> agora deu certo
<iRodrigo> huff
<serigy> iRodrigo: haha que bom!
<iRodrigo> acho que estava fazendo errado
<serigy> iRodrigo: qual a versão do ubuntu que tentou?
<serigy> a quando você falou que instalou em portuguÊs e voltou para inglês
<iRodrigo> 13.10
<serigy> hm
<iRodrigo> agora como eu faço pra colocar a barra lateral em baixo?
<iRodrigo> rsrsrs
<serigy> eu não uso a 13 e ainda deixei a barra do lado hehe
<serigy> dá uma googlada! se não conseguir fala que eu procuro com você
<serigy> (:
<KurtKraut> iRodrigo, vale a pena insistir em deixar a barra na lateral.
<KurtKraut> iRodrigo, seu monitor é wide screen, 16:9, certo?
<iRodrigo> certo
<serigy> depois que ue me acostumei com a barra lateral ela até se mostrou útil
<iRodrigo> ( :
<KurtKraut> iRodrigo, então você tem mais espaço horizontal do que vertical. Colocar a barra embaixo faz você perder um espaço útil importante da tela. Por isso ela fica verticalmente.
<iRodrigo> Realmente faz sentido..
<KurtKraut> iRodrigo, é tudo diferente do que você está acostumado mas para tudo há uma razão de ser. Vale a pena insistir dançar conforme a música e entender/sentir as decisões que foram tomadas.
<iRodrigo> : D .. ok obrigado!
<iRodrigo> tipo.. eu instalei o ubuntu juntamente com o windows.. por isso acho que nao estou tendo aproveitamento total da velocidade do sistema.. certo?
<serigy> não
<serigy> quer dizer
<serigy> você instalou dentro do windows ou criou uma partição separada para o ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> iRodrigo, se você está falando de dual boot não, apenas está ocupando mais espaço. O impacto na performance é nenhum.
<iRodrigo> exato dual boot, meu pc é Intel Celeron R CPU 430 @ 1.80ghz, essa versao pode ser um pouco pesada ou n tem nada haver?
<serigy> iRodrigo: talvez o xubuntu rode melhor aó
<serigy> aí*
<iRodrigo> xubuntu ok
<serigy> iRodrigo: quanto te memória?
<iRodrigo> 3Gb
<serigy> bom, aqui é um i5, 4GB
<serigy> roda bem suave
<iRodrigo> entao.. eu quero que aki fique o mais suave possivel
<iRodrigo> rsrsrs
<serigy> iRodrigo: dá uma olhada no xubuntu então (:
<Fabianin> Pessoal, qdo eu tento instalar algo via apt-get dá isso http://pastebin.com/PABB9pKW
<Fabianin> o erro é por causa do proxy, mas eu já tirei ele das configurações de rede
<Fabianin> só que ele continua em alguns programas
<Fabianin> Deixa, consegui resolver :D
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FamilyWolf> Salve galera bom dia!!!
<serigy> dia
<serigy> alguém faz ideia de onde eu encontro a parte de chaves e encriptação no ubuntu 12.04?
<rafalnx> bom dia, tudo bem? faço acesso a rdp a partir do remmina, porém não consigo imprimir localmente, pois a impressora não aparece no server 2003 que me conecto, alguém já teve esse problema?
<carlos_> olá, o meu pc não exibe mais o relógio! ñ sei o q faço
<carlos_> tentei instalar o um aplicativo q poderia ajudar, mas tb ñ deu.
<carlos_>  sudo aptitude install google-gadgets-gtk [sudo] password for carlos:  sudo: aptitude: comando não encontrado
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe o que são thermal_zone0, thermal_zone1 and thermal_zone2?
<iRodrigo> Bom dia!
<omelete> tarde
<iRodrigo> Tarde ée
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: tente http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/thermal.html (e, especificamente, a referencia para a documentação da ACPI)
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: o que engloba cada zona na tua máquina... não sei
<Hyuristyle> uhum
<Hyuristyle> é, lendo parece q entendi
<Hyuristyle> então, tem 3 zonas thermais disponibilizadas pela minha máquina
<Hyuristyle> o problema é que uma fica estática em 27º C e as outras duas ficam oscilando, ambas na mesma faixa
<Hyuristyle> agora as duas estão em 59º C
<Hyuristyle> isso no Lubuntu 13.10
<Hyuristyle> entrei no Windows 8 e instalei um programa e lá tinha 3 mas todas ficavam oscilando na msma faixa, que era 47º C
<Hyuristyle> aqui no Lubuntu 13.10 geralmente fica 55º C só de o sistema estar ligado
<Hyuristyle> e a saída de ar está extremamente quente
<Hyuristyle> o que não ocorre com o Windows 8
<Hyuristyle> o lado da mesa onde está a saída de ar está extremamente quente
<Hyuristyle> está preocupante
<Hyuristyle> (é um notebook)
<hggdh> Hyuristyle: sim, está mais quente. Se isto é aceitavel ou não, depende das regiões de trabalho de cada zona térmica
<Hyuristyle> compreendo, por isso estou querendo saber o que é cada uma dessas zonas
<hggdh> pois... depende do que o fabricante do note definiu...
<Hyuristyle> uhum
<Hyuristyle> terei que dar uma pesquisada então
<Hyuristyle> mais funda...
<serigy> existe algum tipo de log que guarde as instalações recentes feitas via apt-get ou pela central de programas do ubuntu?
<alvaro_> na propria central tem
<alvaro_> na aba Historico
<serigy> alvaro_: putz.. verdade! bem na minha cara
<serigy> alvaro_: valeu!
<alvaro_> disponha rsrsrs
<Gynsic> Galera boa tarde.. Como eu faço pra abrir mais memória pro linux no pc?  na hora da instalação coloquei 20gb, agora quero ampliar isso..
<Gynsic> ?
<hggdh> Gynsic: memória? ou disco?
<Gynsic> Disco
<hggdh> Gynsic: podes tentar extender a partição (se tiveres mais espaço livre no disco).Não é possível fazer isto com a partição em uso
<Gynsic> Como faço pra extender a partição?
<omelete> Gynsic,  gparted
<omelete> tem q usar o livecd do gparted ou uma distro q venha com ele
<Gynsic> beleza vou ver aqui, obrigadão ^^
<vitor_> olá boa tarde !! preciso de uma juda comprei um note e veio com windowns 8 atualizei para 8.1,.... o problema é que veio préinstalado e quando fui tentar instalar o ubuntu 13.10 pelo pen drive não reconheceu minha partição do windowns... se eu escolher apagar todo o disco e instalar ubuntu vai dar certo ou vai bugar... eu quero uma instalação limpa não gosto do windowns
<vitor_> nesse site ele diz que não buga e fica limpa e dá certo
<vitor_> http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2013/05/saiba-como-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-um-pc.html
<omelete> tem q ver o esquema de instalar com uefi
<omelete> restante é normal
<vitor_> no site ele disse que nem precisa mexer que dará certo ... so da problema se quiser instalar em dual-boot disse o autor
<vitor_> procede isso ?
<vitor_> pelo oficial tmbm está dizendo que dá certo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<vitor_> é que se perder a restauração do sistema to ferrado
<vitor_> aí perco o suport por isso o pé atrás
<omelete> vitor_,  na instalação, na parte de particionamente, vai em avançando e configura
<omelete> se deixar automatico vai apagar td
<vitor_> omelete> sim ... mas se for garantido que de certo eu até prefiro perder tudo pq não vou querer restaurar nunca odeio esse OS
<vitor_> Dúvida importante que estava debatendeo a pouco
<vitor_> olá boa tarde !! preciso de uma juda comprei um note e veio com windowns 8 atualizei para 8.1,.... o problema é que veio préinstalado e quando fui tentar instalar o ubuntu 13.10 pelo pen drive não reconheceu minha partição do windowns... se eu escolher apagar todo o disco e instalar ubuntu vai dar certo ou vai bugar... eu quero uma instalação limpa não gosto do windowns
<vitor_> numa instalação limpa pelo oficial tmbm está dizendo que dá certo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<Carlos___> boa tarde. Gravei um cd do ubuntu quando ligo o computador cai no prompt. Não carrega a interface gráfica.
<45PAALA1P> boa tarde :)
<incruiser> aloha galera!
<45PAALA1P> blza ;)
<incruiser> e ae, qual a boa por aqui?!
<mirqui> estou tranquilo , arescem tomei café , estou lagarteando de barriga cheia :)
<mirqui> e tú :) ?
<incruiser> vendo o q se passa no mundo...
<mirqui> haa legal ;)
<incruiser> esse canal deveria ser melhor divulgado...
<mirqui> tbm estou vendo tv , mas a rede local
<incruiser> tem pouca gente por aqui...
<mirqui> ahaha tem de monte , mas estão no prvt acho ou só logados
<tati> alguem indica alguem site bom que me ajude a instalar o ubuntu num netbook via pendrive?
<mirqui> quer um help , posso dar umas dicas ;)
<tati> quero sim... comecei tarde no mundo tech e fico meio perdida
<mirqui> é assim
<mirqui> vc precisa de um pendrive bottavel , vc tem ?
<tati> eu tenho um pendrive
<mirqui> mas ele é botavel ?
<tati> tem uns procedimentos especificos pra torna-lo bootavel né?
<mirqui> sim , mas isso eu não sei , uso programas para isso
<mirqui> no site baixaki vc pode conseguir
<mirqui> conseguindo isso
<mirqui> vc precisa fazer uma imagem iso , vc sabe fazer ?
<tati> nao sei...
<mirqui> vc tem um programa para gravar cd ?
<tati> entao primeiro eu baixo alguma coisa no baixaki pra tornar meu pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> sim ,
<tati> entao, é que no netbook nao entra cd
<mirqui> mas entra pendrive
<tati> sim
<mirqui> que é a mesma coisa
<incruiser> existe drivers usb tb... mas isso já é outra história..
<mirqui> eu numca usei isto
<mirqui> eu uso o cd burner para gravar o dvd com imagem iso
<mirqui> uso o site baixaki para fazer o pendrive botavel , e ai é só usar
<tati> o que eu baixo no baixaki?
<tati> tipo, pesquiso o que?
<mirqui> para fazer o pendrive botavel ,
<tati> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/universal-usb-installer.htm
<mirqui> você digita na pesquisa do baixaki , pendrive botavel
<mirqui> isso , se for bom
<mirqui> tendo o pen botavel vc tem que gravar a imagem iso
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<incruiser> boa
<tati> ok baixado
<tati> haha baby steps galera
<mirqui> para isso vc precisa de um cd que tenha um programa para gravar a imagem iso
<tati> como eu faço pra bootar o pendrive com esse programa que baixei
<tati> ?
<mirqui> abre o programa
<mirqui> ele deve pedir que vc ponha o pen na porta
<mirqui> ai ele vai fazer seu trabalhho
<mirqui> ai vc vê se ele está botavel
<ayresroux> qual o requerimento de sistema do ubuntu 13.10?
<ayresroux> alguem sabe me dizer o requerimento do ubuntu 13.10²
<ayresroux> ?
<astroo-> deve estar no site do ubuntu
<ayresroux> não achei em nenhum lugar
<astroo-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ayresroux> 512mb só a nova versao 13.10?
<mirqui> qual a configuração de seu pc ?
<Kaleb> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<optimusprimem> Kaleb: Olá.
<mirqui> ola kaleb :)
<Kaleb> quando vou iniciar meu ubuntu (pelo pen drive), fica uma tela branca e não inicia.
<Kaleb> porém, percebi que o sistema não está travado
<mirqui> seu pendrive está ok ?
<Kaleb> sim
<Kaleb> ele até começa
<Kaleb> a tela inicial aparece
<Kaleb> aparecem alguns procedimentos
<Kaleb> de inicialização
<Kaleb> mas quando vai iniciar o modo gráfico, congela
<mirqui> seu sistema pode estar ruim então
<mirqui> faz assim
<Kaleb> eu creio que não
<Kaleb> com o windows, funciona ok
<mirqui> formata o pen , baixa outro ubuntu e não tem problema
<mirqui> tens dual boot ?
<Kaleb> tenho o windows instalado
<Kaleb> queria subir o live
<mirqui> tens drive de dvd?
<Kaleb> ou instalar pelo pen drive
<Kaleb> não tenho
<mirqui> faz assim
<mirqui> formata o pem e instala de novo o ubuntu
<optimusprimem> Kaleb: já verificou o md5 da imagem depois que fez download? provavelmente tua imagem está com problemas
<mirqui> um momento
<Kaleb> já fiz isso
<Kaleb> e já baixei de novo
<Kaleb> e formatei o pen drive
<optimusprimem> Kaleb: utiliza alguma placa de vídeo, dedicada?
<Kaleb> nao
<Kaleb> ´´e um note bem ruim, pra falar a verdade
<optimusprimem> se for antigo utilize o Lubuntu é bem mais raído
<optimusprimem> rapido*
<Kaleb> lubuntu?
<Kaleb> procurarei
<Kaleb> muito obrigado
<tati> to na mesma operação aqui... instalando lubuntu
<optimusprimem> como você está no Windows instale ele no pendrive caso precise via Lili
<mirqui> u lubuntu não conheço , é bom :) ?
<optimusprimem> Eu utilizo ele aqui em 4 maquinas, na minha opniao é bom. Mais a 13.10 está instavel
<tati> ouvi que pra pc bem ruim ele é bom...
<optimusprimem> Sim
<tati> alguem fala um site dahora pra eu passar o tempo enquanto faço o download?
<mirqui> ahaha vc gosta de que ?
<mirqui> o dad globo .com é bom
<mirqui> terra.com
<tati> haha midia corporativista nao :(
<mirqui> jovem nerd
<mirqui> esboçais
<tati> mirqui, vc é homem ou mulher?
<mirqui> vida de programador ( tirinhas )
<mirqui> homem , e vc :) ?
<tati> haha pode cre
<tati> mulher
<optimusprimem> Assunto offtopic #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<mirqui> ponto haa cara não espanta o mulheril :)
<mirqui> mas pode chamar no pvrt :)
<mirqui> aqui é só para perguntas tati :)
<mirqui> vou zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :)
<mirqui> boa noite a todos :)
<tati> boa noite
<tati> valeu pela ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-14
<alma> boa noite galera
<alma> alguem pode me enforma sobre espionagem e o que o ubuntu pode ajudar sobre esse tema
<alma> informa*
<astroo-> alma  ola
<alma> oi
<astroo-> alma  ve o privado
<tati> alma, se vc tem algo que realmente te incrimine é interessante encriptografar o pc
<sheikh> como faço pra instalar adobe na versao do Ubuntu 12 por favor
<xGrind> sheikh, adobe oq?
<sheikh> flashplayer
<sheikh> tentei aki e naum deu certo http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/
<sheikh> xgrid help por favor
<PontoCom_BR> olá.
<astroo-> ola
<GuiValdevieso> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<GuiValdevieso> tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<GuiValdevieso> tudo também!
<GuiValdevieso> é programador?
<GuiValdevieso> to procurando algum entusiasta em programação para desenvolvimento de projetos e trocar idéias
<GuiValdevieso> :D
<astroo-> nao
<GuiValdevieso> por que usa Ubuntu?
<GuiValdevieso> faz alguma atividade onde o Ubuntu te atende de forma satisfatória?
<astroo-> e complicado
<GuiValdevieso> :d
<astroo-> ve o privado
<GuiValdevieso> é mais comum ver gente relacionada a programação utilizando o Linux
<PontoCom_BR> tati...
<astroo-> diz quem es no outro lado...
<PontoCom_BR> ?
<vitor_> ol[a preciso de uma ajuda eu comprei um notte com windowns 8 pre instalado e gostaria de fazer uma formatacao limpa para intalar o novo ubuntu 13.10... mesmo ele nao reconhcendo na hora da instalacao a instalacao do windowns se eu optar pela primeira opcao de apagar tudo e intalar ubuntu, para ficar mais limpa, vou ter algum problema
<vitor_> ?
<astroo-> ola
<serigy> vitor_: o que nãão foi reconhecido na hora da instalação?
<vitor_> serigy> aparece a mensagem n'ao foi reconhecido nenhum sisema operacional... como nao vou fazer dual boot ... tudo que tenho encontrado na net e sobre dual boot
<serigy> você chegou a tentar dar o bootpelo usb e entrar no live?
<vitor_> serigy_: se o apagamento completo do disco e instalacao funcionarem pra mim fica mais facil e pratico mas tenho medo de perder oucausar algum dano pq ele nao esta reconhecendo
<tati> alguem me ajuda com a instalação do lubuntu?
<serigy> vitor_: mas é por isso que eu falo para testar primeiro pelo live cd
<serigy> rodando ele você vai saber o que foi reconhecido/não reconhecido no seu sistema
<serigy> o live cd não envolve instalaçãem nada que possa danificar o seus sistema
<vitor_> serigy_: estou no live cd e reconheceu aparentemente tudo... somente nao prossegui com a instalacao
<vitor_> serigy_: na verdade estou botando pelo pen drive o ubuntu 13.04 e ta show tudo por enquanto.... agora o proximo passo seria formatar o hd e intalar normal mas ele avisa que nao reconhece que tenho windows 8 aki e pensei e li sobre a dificuldade de dual boot.... e pensei que podia ocorrer algum problema se eu optar pela opcao de apagar tudo e instalar ubuntu completo
<vitor_> serigy_: corrigindo 13.10
<serigy> vitor_: bom, não sei se posso ajudar muito porque nunca fiz dual boot com w8
<serigy> você consegue entrar normalmente no windows?
<vitor_> serigy_: sim ta tudo normal nao alterei nada so estou no live para realmente remover o windows 8 pq nao gosto.... o dual da um pouco de trabalho mas eh possivel mas eu prefiro uma instalacao lima do ubuntu..... googando um pouco tem uns metodos de como fazer o dual...... a ideia miha seria mais simples trocar completamente o 8 pelo ubuntu
<vitor_> serigy_: engracado que se rodar o gparted ele reconhece as particoes so ao me da acesso a elas e na instalacao nao reconhece o 8.....
<serigy> vitor_: pelo que olhei aqui poderia ser algo relacionado com o secure boot ou uefi. Mas não tenho certeza. Como falei, nunca fiz dual com w8 e nem nunca usei o w8 hehe
<serigy> a parte do secure boot você pode testar entrando na bios e procurando
<vitor_> serigy_: o uefi o uuntu 13.10 reconhece de acordo com forum oficial em ingles to sem o link aki mas vo colar vo procurar... e realmente reconheceu..... o secureboot eu desabilitei e akela opcao de other system tmbm onde so aparece windows 8.... mesmo assim nao reconhece que tenho windows 8 .... mas reconhece o hd conforme mostra o gparted e as particoes que vejo...... talvez se criar uma nova mesa de particao apagando tudo e depoi
<vitor_> opcao de certo
<vitor_> mas vai ser arriscado pq nao mandam mais cds de copias das os mesmo eu tendo a chave
<serigy> vitor_: o gpartenão reconhece a partiçção com win?
<vitor_> serigy_: ele reconhece todas.... so o live cd que nao acusa esse sistema .... por isso minha curiosidade
<serigy> vitor_: e mesmo você abrindo o nautilus ele não aparece na parte de dispositivos?
<vitor_> serigy_: parece ua ecovery tools... a do windowns... uma recovery image.. e otas duas pequenas sem rotuulo
<vitor_> serigy_: consigo ver mas nao posso navegar por elas da acesso negado
<serigy> hmm estranho mesmo
<vitor_> serigy_: se eu sair do live aki e reiniciar o windows vai estar numa boa rodando normal.... mas axo que o que falei de montar nova mesa com o gparted e partir pra instalacao seja a mais correta
<serigy> sempre acessei minhas partições com windows sem problema
<serigy> mas o máximo que cheguei foi no w7
<serigy> vitor_: bom, se você quiser só usar o ubuntu...acredito que se você apagar todas as partições e instalar só ubuntu no hd não vai ter problema
<serigy> se reconhece tudo pelo live..mas não posso dar certeza
<serigy> mas se quer se livre do windows.. vá em frente! haha
<serigy> é o mais certo
<vitor_> serigy_: tambm sou novo no 8 e pra ser sincero nao gostei nao.... e dava pra acessar mas eles complicaram um pouco pelo que tou percebendo.... bom vou fazer um backup geral e tentar o que falei talves muita gente steja esperando por essa solucao
<serigy> só uma coisa, se seu windows veio de fábrica, é interessante anotar a key para qualquer problema
<serigy> vitor_: já tentou algo no forum?
<vitor_> serigy_: pesquisei mas nao postei por la... to na correria esses dias
<serigy> quando conseguir um temmpo posta por l! É sempre bom
<serigy> vitor_: você já usou ubuntu antes?
<vitor_> serigy_: vou criar um tempo eu vou montar um tuto caso tudo que eu pensei e li sobre de certo.... se der errado posto tmbm... vou deixar fazendo um super backup do windows por aki e anotar as keys ... depois bora testar... se der algum problema tem jeitos de recuperar.....
<serigy> vitor_: outra opção seria tentar o live cd com outra versão do ubuntu e olhar se reconhece
<serigy> a versão 12.043 é a stable mais recente
<serigy> stable não, desculpe
<serigy> LTS
<vitor_> serigy_: sim mas axo que o resultado sera o mesmo.... mas nao custa tentar... outra coisa interessante e que o gparted nao reconhece a msftress da microsoft
<vitor_> serigy_: a solucao ta aki http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=16614
<vitor_> serigy_: bom vamo ver se nao descubra mais nenhuma pegadinha nesse windows 8.......  ainda e recente os topicos sobre o assunto....
<vitor_> serigy_serigy_
<vitor_> serigy_: bug teclado vou dormir enquanto faz backup amanha dou um retorno pra quem se interessar
<serigy> vitor_: ok! boa sorte!
<serigy> :D
<serigy> e não deixe de aparecer por aqui
<serigy> demorei demais haha
<Kaleb> olá
<Kaleb> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Kaleb> bom dia
<Kaleb> quando dou boot pelo pen drive, fala de kernel panic
<Kaleb> pode me elucidar sobre?
<astroo-> eu nao sei e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<optimusprimem> Kaleb: qual versão que está utilizando?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PontoCom_BR> bye.
<Max> Pessoas, estou com um live cd num lap top - a ultima versão
<Guest78676> alguém pode me orientar como faço para mapear um drive de rede usando o live cd?
<Guest78676> preciso fazer o backup dos arquivos num servidor
<serigy> buenos
<mirqui> buenas , como vai :) ?
<serigy> um pouco sonolento e uma ressaca leve, mas estou ok!
<serigy> super feriado chegando
<serigy> vai ser bom para dar uma trabalhada
<serigy> haha
<mirqui> normal , é como o lema do karate
<mirqui> é melhor o cara te trabalho do que o cara não te ;)
<mirqui> o pessoal do chat daqui a pouco briga com a jente :)
<serigy> tem o canal offtopic do br?
<mirqui> acho que sim , um carinha mostrou ontem , mas agora não lembro
<serigy> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<serigy> (:
<mirqui> mas dá para conversar no prvt , ai não atrapalha quem tem dúvidas a perguntar  no ubuntu
<Toni_Link> Galera, tem alguém aí que usa o irssi?
<Ajato> Galera, sou totalmente iniciante em Linux. Estou migrando para o Ubuntu 13,04. Gostaria de tirar algumas dúvidas, que para voces pode parecer obvias. Enfim, 1- Existe a possibilidade de rodar games da Steam, Valve, Origin.
<Ajato> *teclado sem interrogacao
<renata_> não consico inicializar o ubuntu 13.1. O que fzer?
<mirqui> da um reboot e tenta de novo
<serigy> alguém aqui com notebook gateway?
<slipky> boa tarde, é possível fazer raid1 entre 2 servidores via rede?
<hggdh> slipky: é possível, pelo menos com GPFS
<hggdh> slipky: veja http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems#Distributed_parallel_fault-tolerant_file_systems para opções
<hggdh> Gluster, Ceph, Lustre, Haddop são basntante usados
<slipky> hggdh: obrigado
<Comodoro>  Galera me AJUDEM...eu NÃO QUERO MAIS DUAL BOOT, como faço para ficar apenas com UBUNTU 12.04?
<Comodoro>  Galera me AJUDEM...eu NÃO QUERO MAIS DUAL BOOT, como faço para ficar apenas com UBUNTU 12.04?
<Comodoro>  Galera me AJUDEM...eu NÃO QUERO MAIS DUAL BOOT, como faço para ficar apenas com UBUNTU 12.04?
<hggdh> Comodoro: paciencia, por favor. Repetir seguidamente tua pergunta não ajudará
<Comodoro> Desculpe!
<Comodoro> hggdh vc pode me ajudar?
<Comodoro> <+hggdh> Vc pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> Comodoro: poderia. Mas (1) estou ocupado; (2) já te avisei para não repetir perguntas. Espere, por favor. Em silencio.
<Comodoro> ok
<igorarruda> new
<igorarruda> desculpe, apenas testando
<hggdh> Comodoro: OK. Não mais queres windows na máquina, correcto?
<fortinux> boa tarde
<serigy> tarde
<serigy> alguém aqui que já instalou ubuntu em um notebook com uefi?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-15
<Ernandes> aff
<jyulliano> alguém sabe como eu faço para fazer com que o ubuntu reproduza audio em mono em vez de stereo? minhas musicas são stereo e um lado da caixa de som do meu notebook parou de funcionar
<ubuntero> jyulliano, na configuração de som você altera o balanço para sair de um lado só
<jyulliano> ubuntero, vc é genio! simples e fácil! vlw mesmo!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest83858> E ai galera, eu tenho uma duvida aqui, alguem sabe como eu posso sincronizar o ipod no linux ?
<gddias> Bom dia senhores
<gddias> Instalei o ubuntu 13.10, porém não reconhece o wifi. Podem me orientar?
<gddias> sobre como corrigir isto?
<gddias> Alguém disponível para me auxiliar?
<Fabiana> Oi galera bom dia!
<gddias> Bom dia
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Ernandes> ls
<Fabiana> Depois da atualização pro 13.10 o áudio nos vídeos do YouTube estão dando um chiado. Pesquisei na net mas ñ encontrei ninguém com esse problema...Vcs tiveram algum problema desse tipo?
<Ernandes> nao tenho ideia
<gddias> Instalei o ubuntu 13.10, porém não reconhece o wifi. Podem me orientar, por favor sobre como resolver?
<Fabiana> Pois é.... ainda ñ encontrei quem estivesse com o mesmo problema... Estou sem poder usar o youtube...
<gdd12> Bom dia
<gdd12> Instalei o ubuntu 13.10 e o wifi não funciona. Alguém pode me orientar sobre como resolver este problema?
<gdd12> Alguma alma caridosa????? rsrsrsrs
<gdd12> Alguém?
<gdd12> para me ajudar?
<Ernandes> lspci -k    e verifica se ele achou sua placa wireless e se acrregou um modulo para ela
<gdd12> nada
<Ernandes> mas achou sua placa?
<gdd12> Não
<Ernandes> nao ta com botao da wireless desligada nao?
<mirqui_> boa tarde ;)
<macfire> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --macfire pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<tsn> hj eu vim lamentar.... lamentar por ter clicado no botao de atualizar para o salamander
<hggdh> macfire: qual o problema?
<hggdh> macfire: um aviso -- só chame os operadoresdo canal em uma emergencia.
<tsn> lindo é tentar fazer o backup dos seus arquivos
<tsn> e o hd externo n reconhece mais =\
<tsn> #atualizandoprosalamanderfail
<tsn> tristeza maior é reconfigurar tudo em pleno feriado
<xGrind> tsn, ubuntu só LTS msm ;x
<vitor> oi estou tendo problemas com minha web cam no ubuntu 13.10 intalei o cheese pela central mas nao reconheceu o que devo fazer ?
<tsn> poisé, eu estava pensando
<tsn> em baixar o 13.10
<tsn> instalar do zero e tal
<tsn> mas to vendo que nem sempre é a melhor pedida
<vitor> eu acabei de fazer isso no meu com windows 8 e ficou 100x mais rapido mas o problema que tenho so foi na web cam
<vitor> tsn_: alguma sugestão ? sera que o synaptc cini dito ajuda ?? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Linux-Avancado/Ubuntu-nao-reconhece-webcam-1
<tsn> euheueh meu amigo, a minha situação aqui n reconhece o hd que quero usar para fazer o backup dos meus arquivos, ta sem acesso wifi, com a tela toda torta e o mouse tão lento que eu tenho vontade de me jogar no chao e chorar
<tsn> ieuheiuehuih
<vitor> tsn_: teu hd que quer reconhecer esta ci windows 8 pre ??? tem que desabilitar o fast boot em caso positivo nas opções de energia e trocar na bios de windows 8 para other system ... daí reconhece.... cuidado que o gparted nao reconhece uma das partições do windowns 8 ..... mas da pra vc intalar do zero sem problemas
<tsn> n n o hd que eu uso é só backup usb
<tsn> nada de SO nele
<tsn> essa atualização bombardeou a maquina aqui
<tsn> parou tudo
<vitor> tsn_: a sim ... teu problema entao seria com a conexão usb do hd externo?
<tsn> provavelmente vou ter que ir pro terminal e fazer as coisas na mao, mas antes vou tentar um live só pregar os arquivos rs =) lei do menor esforço rs
<tsn> nao, o ubuntu n reconhece
<tsn> o device
<tsn> nao monta
<tsn> vou ter que forçar a montagem
<tsn> no terminal se quiser pegar meus arquivos de volta
<tsn> soh isso
<vitor> tsn_: menos mau ....
<vitor> tsn_: faltava apenas usar o fn+f7 para ligar a web .... agente pensa em casos tão complexos e esquece do básico
<vitor> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitor> enho um prolema antigo com um mouse da goldship daqueles sem fio... sera que alguem tem historico de como resolver.... senão vou pelo caminho mais facil comprar um com suport linux
<xGrind> hggdh, boa tarde. recomendaria instalar o virtualbox do repositorio, ou baixar do site?
<hggdh> xGrind: ambos funcionam. Eu -- quando usava VB -- usei ambas. A do repositório pode estar um pouco atrasada.
<hggdh> xGrind: em resumo, tua escolha ;-)  Eu pessoalmente tentaria primeiro libvirt e vm-manager
<xGrind> hggdh, é que do repositorio não reconhece o pendrive, tem que ser a versão do site.
<xGrind> libvirt?
<hggdh> xGrind: e boa tarde :-)
<hggdh> xGrind: ah, reconhecer USB... sim tem que ser a versão da Oracle
<xGrind> hmm. vlw :D
<xGrind> ontem eu consegui compartilhando por rede no virtualbox, mas hoje não deu certo. é que pensei que do respositório seria mais compativel :D
 * xdoctor is away: I'm busy
<hggdh> xdoctor: por favor, desative o anúncio público de away
<FernandoBasso> ubuntulog: Hi
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: ubuntulog é um bot
<FernandoBasso> hggdh: I queria me certiifcar disso.
<FernandoBasso> Achei que ia vir uma mensagem do tipo "unknown command".
<FernandoBasso> E o kernel é um kernel mesmo?
<FernandoBasso> :D
<hggdh> não, é um usuário
<kernel> kkkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<illuminarch> Hi MarconM
<MarconM> illuminarch: e ae
<illuminarch> Hi omelete
<illuminarch> Quais as novas MarconM ?
<MarconM> illuminarch: nada nao
<MarconM> e voce
<illuminarch> Também não srsrs
<illuminarch> O Ubuntu off topic ainda existe ?
<hggdh> existe
<illuminarch> Nem lembro mais o canal, qual é?
<hggdh> #ubuntu-offtopic
<illuminarch> Esse é o pt-br +hggdh ?
<FernandoBasso> kernel: Don't panic because of my comment.
<illuminarch> MarconM vou nessa...abraços!
<kernel> FernandoBasso, ok, I don't give panic
<FernandoBasso> :)
<kernel> by your comment
<kernel> hahaha
<Toni_Link> rbelem: Você é de Belém?
<hggdh> bah. Esqueci-me do -br...
<FernandoBasso> Aha! Percebeu que esqueceu do '-br' por que o kernel tava em inglês!
<hggdh> FernandoBasso: no meu caso, isto é correcto. Meus sistemas são todos em Ingles
<FernandoBasso> Os meus também. :D
<FernandoBasso> Inglês soa melhor com TI. Principalemente nome de variável. Coisa triste variáveis chamadas 'acao', 'preco', 'devolucao'.
<FernandoBasso> Pronuncia-se, respectivamente "akão", "preko" e "devolukão" :D
<hggdh> nope. Akahoh
<hggdh> o a-tilde é completamente desconhecido em Ingles. Alias, é um fonema inexistente
<FernandoBasso> Você tem razão.
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui_> bom dia :)
<friday_> bom dia
<omelete> dia
<pedor> Olá galera
<pedor> estou precisando de um gerenciador de download
<pedor> estou precisando de um gerenciador de download
<pedor> Tem alguém ai galera?
<omelete> pedor,  addon do ff/chrone ñ serve pra ti ai?
<pedor> hãn?
<omelete> aqueles plugins q tem pra o firefox e chrome
<pedor> eu queria igual o Free Download Manager
<pedor> saca
<pedor> ?
<omelete> sei
<omelete> tem tpo q ñ uso isso
<pedor> humm pq minha internet é lenta e eu gosto deixar baixando
<pedor> por um gerenciador
<omelete> q navegador vc usa?
<omelete> se vc baixa desses host, depositfiles, jubofiles, vc pode usar o jdownload
<pedor> eu uso o Chromium e o Firefox
<omelete> pois é, tem plugins para eles, deve te ajudar ai
<licensed> pedor, eu usei sempre o jdownloader.. mto top
<licensed> pedor, mas tem um tal de pyload novo ai.. que ta vindo com tudo
<pedor> humm
<Ernandes> bah
<Ernandes> alguem aqui mexe com kvm??
<LoDz_> Galera, boa tarde, eu instalei o gimp no meu pc e não consigo colocar o plug-in do salvar para a web no programa. Já consultei o google a comunidade do ubuntu, mas não teve nada que conseguisse esclarecer minha dúvida, gostaria de saber se algém poderia me orientar.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Ernandes> boa
<omelete> tarde
<hggdh> Ernandes: eu uso KVM/libvirt
<kilauea> gente boa tarde eu tô com um  problemao, alguem pode me ajudar...
<kilauea> alguem...
<kilauea> por favor
<omelete> fala o pro se algum souber vai responder
<kilauea> ó gracias!!!!
<kilauea> nao sei como consegui acidentalmente excluir a partiçao do sistema, (ou pelo menos acho que foi isso que aconteceu)
<kilauea> enfim, quando inicio o pc aparece "grub rescue"
<kilauea> ja pesquisei todas as formas possiveis de recuperar, nem dando boot pelo pendrive eu consigo
<kilauea> como é netbook nao tenho drive de cd... só posso dar boot pelo pendrive, já tentei dar boot com o mesmo pendrive que usei oara instalar o ubuntu (que baixei ontem) e também já tentei com windows 8...
<omelete> tem q usar um livecd/pendrive com algum app de recuperar arquvi/partiçao
<mirqui> xii , o grub é o calcanhar de aquiles meu
<kilauea> espera, entao eu crio um pendrive bootavel somente como livecd, é isso
<kilauea> iniciante... é a treva... só faz merda :(  mexi demais... só queria particionar usando o gparted e agora nem sei o que eu fiz!
<mirqui> omelete , o live cd tbm não serve?
<omelete> tem q ver
<omelete> kilauea,  vc apagou a partição raiz / ou tá com problema no grub?
<mirqui> põe no drive e vê o que dá , pode recuperar o linux dele
<kilauea> eu tenho a imagem iso do ubuntu 13.10, pelo yumi eu consigo fazer um live pendrive (interrogação)
<mirqui> ai faz a instalação novamente
<kilauea> omelete, eu acho que eu consegui apagar a partição raiz... observe: quando eu dou o comando ls aparecem as partições (hd0) e (hd0,msdos5)
<kilauea> mas euu tentei buscar qual partição está o boot e não consigo, só dá "no such poartition"
<kilauea> com exceção da (hd0,5) que dá "unknown fliesystem"
<omelete> hd0 no grub é o /dev/sda
<omelete> vc tentou só hd0.5?
<omelete> tenta 0,0/0,1, etc tb
<kilauea> ls (hd0,0) no such partition
<kilauea> ls (dh0,1) no such partition
<kilauea>  a mesma coisa acontece com o 2,3,4,6,7,8,9... so com a ls (hd0,5) que aparece "unknown filesystem"
<omelete> kilauea, cria o pendrive msm
<omelete> vai ficar melhor para verificar
<omelete> se raiz / tiver td certo só reinstalar o grub
<kilauea> e se nao....
<omelete> tem q arrumar um app de recuperar partição/arquivo
<kilauea> mas como o app vai rodar (interrogação)
<omelete> tem q ser num livecd/pendrive
<kilauea> esse livecd pendrive eu faço com a mesma imagem iso que eu tenho do ubuntu 13.10 ?
<omelete> isso
<kilauea> tem alguma opção diferente no yumi ou é a mesma coisa? eu escolho o pendrive, a distribuição e a imagem iso?
<kilauea> omelete, coloquei o pendrive que eu ja tinha criado com o yumi e dei o boot por ele, aparece "SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD Load error - Boot error"
<omelete> disconheço o erro
<kilauea> #desespero
<kilauea> quando teclo enter aparece: "error: no such partition. entering rescue mode... grub rescue>"
<kilauea> quando jogo o comando ls, aparecem: (hd0) e (hdo,msdos5)
<mirqui> boa sorte kilauea :)
<kilauea> kkkkkkk obrigada mirqui, bem acalentador...
<kilauea> omelete, vc ainda está aí? please!help me
<omelete> eu ñ sei usar essa parte do grub ñ
<kilauea> ahhh ok
<omelete> mas antes de iniciar, na tela de boot, onde vc editar e mudar essa orem ai
<kilauea> mas eu alterei, em primeira opção esta o USB
<kilauea> vc sabe como posso formatar usando algo como um disco de inicialização pelo pendrive?
<omelete> tenta recriar esse pendrive de boot
<omelete> outras opções de apps vc tem o unetbootin e o lili usb creator
<kilauea> to tentando com o unetbootin, escolhi a distribuição 12.04_Live, tá ok?
<KurtKraut> kilauea, 12.04 é antigo (2012, mês 04). Pegue a 13.10 que é a mais recente.
<kilauea> nao tem essa opção no unetbootin...
<kilauea> eu procurei, até porque a imagem iso que eu tenho é a 13.10
<KurtKraut> kilauea, você pode baixar o arquivo .ISO manualmente e dizer ao unetbootin o local onde deixou ele.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, e ele gravará no pendrive o ISO que escolher, não apenas as opções que ele dá.
<kilauea> assim ele vai criar uma live cd?
<kilauea> quer dizer, pendrive?
<KurtKraut> kilauea, sim
<kilauea> ok
<kilauea> tá criando
<kilauea> se por acaso meu problema nao for só com o grub e se eu tiver exclúido a partição raiz? o que eu faço??morro?!
<KurtKraut> kilauea, Me recapitula qual é seu problema.
<kilauea> eu, iniciante, estava usando o gparted tentando particionar meu hd. não consegui e desisti, e quando eu liguei meu computador hj apareceu o erro "SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD Load error - Boot error"  quando teclo enter aparece: "error: no such partition. entering rescue mode... grub rescue>"
<kilauea> pesquisei como se resolve isso e achei uma linha de comandos, tentei ls (hd0,0) mas dá no such partition
<kilauea> tentei 2,3,4,6,7,8,9...
<kilauea> no ls (hd0,5) aparece um erro diferente: "unknown fliesystem"
<KurtKraut> kilauea, me mostra um screenshot ou foto de como está seu particionamento no momento.
<serigy> tarde
<kilauea> tentei dar boot pelo mesmo pendrive que usei pra instalar o ubuntu 13.10 mas também não carrega, vai direto pra esse tela de erro
<kilauea> tentei dar o boot com um pendrvie windows, começa a casrregar os arquivos do windows mas logo aparece o mesmo erro,
<KurtKraut> kilauea, se mesmo com o pendrive dá essa tela de erro é porque não está bootando pelo pendrive. Seu computador/BIOS não está tentando dar boot pelo pendrive.
<kilauea> já fiz. assim que entro no pc, entro na bios e coloco o USB como primeira opção de boot
<KurtKraut> kilauea, você fez teste duplo cego? Testou se o pendrive é bootável a partir de outro PC?
<kilauea> hummm, isso ainda nao... mas to refazendo o pendrive. formatei ele e to criando de novo pelo unetbootin
<KurtKraut> kilauea, você já fez o boot pelo pendrive alguma vez funcionar como esperado?
<kilauea> sim, quando instalei o ubuntu ontem, funcionou normalmente
<kilauea> este mesmo pendrive
<KurtKraut> kilauea, e por que você está refazendo ele?
<kilauea> sinceramente, não sei. alguem pediu pra eu fazer um livecd
<kilauea> kurt?
<KurtKraut> kilauea, Vamos por partes. Screenshot do seu particionamento atual. Preciso entender o estado atual.
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> ta feio isso..
<kilauea> kurt, meu chat fechou :(
<kilauea> aff
<kilauea> enfim
<kilauea> neste momento quando ligo o computador a unica coisa que aparece é: error no such partition. entering rescue mode...
<kilauea> grub rescue>
<kilauea> só isso, nada mais
<kilauea> kkkkk Ernandes, ta horrível!
<Ernandes> meuu da boot por um cd do ubuntu e usa o gparted
<Ernandes> como falou o colega tira um print
<KurtKraut> kilauea, Vamos por partes. Screenshot do seu particionamento atual. Preciso entender o estado atual.
<kilauea> não tenho drive de cd, estou usando netbook... e tentei dar o boot pelo pendrive, nao funciona...
<kilauea> esperem 1min, please
<Ernandes> entendi
<Ernandes> troca de porta usb
<KurtKraut> kilauea, que mal pergunte, quanto de RAM tem esse netbook?
<kilauea> 2
<KurtKraut> kilauea, 2GB?
<kilauea> uhum
<kilauea> isso é ruim?
<KurtKraut> kilauea, não, é adequado.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, cadê o screenshot/foto?
<kilauea> tá carregando
<KurtKraut> kilauea, está carregando o quê?
<kilauea> a foto, to esperando carregar, to enviando pelo celular
<kilauea> o dia hj tá confuso.... mas já tô enviando
<Ernandes> rs
<KurtKraut> kilauea, cara, nesse contexto, carregar significa nada para mim :P
<kilauea> kkkkkkkk tirei a foto pelo celular e estou enviando pelo dropbox pra baixar aqui no pc, isso pq nem o bluetooth nem wifi desse pc de erda ta funcionando.... e ainda por cima meu celular ta descarregando :(
<kilauea> tá tenso
<KurtKraut> kilauea, põe na pasta Public do Dropbox e me passa a URL dele
<KurtKraut> Assim queima etapas
<kilauea> mas é como eu disse antes, neste momento quando ligo o computador a unica coisa que aparece é: error no such partition. entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<kilauea> ok, assim que termiaar o download da foto eu passo a url..
<KurtKraut> kilauea, não vai rolar, estou por de trás de NAT
<KurtKraut> kilauea, coloca no http://picpaste.com/
<KurtKraut> kilauea, ...?
<kilauea> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ikglzgwfz1a3o62/Snapshot_20131116.JPG
<kilauea> foi mal
<kilauea> pelo dropbox vc consegue?
 * KurtKraut se frustra.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, não foi isso que te pdi
<KurtKraut> *pedi
<kilauea> oi?
<KurtKraut> kilauea, você precisa prestar atenção no que te pedem quando querem te ajudar.
<kilauea> desculpa, do que vc precisa?
<kilauea> essa é a única tela que aparece pra mim, tô tentando dizer isso faz tempo rsrs
<KurtKraut> <KurtKraut> kilauea, me mostra um screenshot ou foto de como está seu particionamento no momento.
<KurtKraut> Isso as 18:30
<kilauea> ops
<KurtKraut> Ou seja, vou completa 1h esperando você me mostrar uma foto que tem nada a ver com o que te pedi. E repeti esse pedido cerca de 3x
<KurtKraut> Digo, 4x.
<kilauea> vou digitar pra facilitar ok?
<kilauea> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5)
<KurtKraut> kilauea, o que me permitira diagnosticar o problema é a tela de um software qualquer de particionamento, de preferência o gparted.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, você digitar não serve. Não tem as informações que preciso.
<kilauea> ok ok
<kilauea> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z485tizuuf3lqyd/Snapshot_20131116_1.JPG
<KurtKraut> kilauea, você está entendendo o que estou perguntando?
<kilauea> não tenho como usar nenhum software pq o so não carrega...
<kilauea> eu entendi kuirt, mas o sistema nao inicia!
<kilauea> não tenho como abrir o gparted ou qq outra coisa pq o proprio linux nao inicia
<KurtKraut> kilauea, então não tenho como te ajudar. Faça de novo um pendrive funcional, dê boot nele, abra o gparted e providencie o screenshot. E mostre o screenshot para alguém neste canal ou no http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ e peça para que te ajudem a identificar o que está de errado com seu particionamento.
<kilauea> ok, to fazendo isso agora
<kilauea> acabei de criar um pendrive novo
<Ernandes>  https://www.dropbox.com/s/z485tizuuf3lqyd/Snapshot_20131116_1.JPG
<Ernandes> coisa q nao copia
<Ernandes> alguem lembra como se copia no xterm?? rs
<Ernandes> :32 < Ernandes>  https://www.dropbox.com/s/z485tizuuf3lqyd/Snapshot_20131116_1.JPG
<KurtKraut> kilauea, preciso sair. Vou te passar algumas prescrições. Existem dois caminhos: investigar o que houve ou tentar do zero fazer uma instalação correta. O mais curto é o segundo.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, para você ter instalado um GRUB que não encontra ou que referencia uma partição que não existe, você deve ter feito algo muito exótico durante a instalação.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, procure um vídeo tutorial no YouTube ou um tutorial escrito, com screenshots, para você seguir o passo a passo da instalação. Ela não é difícil nem exige muitas manipulações/alterações do que é padrão/default/proposto durante o processo.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, se o unetbootin não conseguir gerar um pendrive bootável, experimente através de outro computador reformatar o pendrive em FAT32 e repetir a criação dele no unetbootin
<KurtKraut> kilauea, por fim, garanto a você que a instalação por pendrive do Ubuntu funciona. Faço isso centenas de vezes ao longo de anos. Trabalho profissionalmente com Ubuntu, mantenho um parque de máquinas com Ubuntu, todas elas instaladas via pendrive usando o unetbootin.
<Ernandes>                    feito algo muito exótico durante a instalação.
<KurtKraut> kilauea, abraços e boa sorte.
<Ernandes> Serv(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-br19:25 < kilauea> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z485tizuuf3lqyd/Snapshot_20131116_1.JPG
<Ernandes>                    pendrive do Ubuntu funciona. Faço isso centenas de vezes ao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kilauea> pessoal, tem alguem aí que possa me ajudar com um problemão?
<kilauea> estou tentando refazer a instalação do ubuntu pelo pendrive mas não funciona...
<kilauea> oi?
<kilauea> alguem que possa me dar uma ajudinha aqui??
<Ernandes> nada ainda meu?
<kilauea> nada ernandes
<kilauea> nadinha de nada
<kilauea> o pendrive não roda
<Ernandes> nem o boot pelo pen vc conseguiu?
<kilauea> não sei mais o que fazer
<kilauea> eu tenho o ubuntu 13.10, criei o pendrive bootável com o universal usb installer, escolhi o boot pelo usb na bios, e vai direto pra tela com erro
<kilauea> error no such partition. entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<Ernandes> vc nao tem outro pc para testar este pendrive?
<kilauea> eu já testei com pendrive diferente
<kilauea> até om um pendrive com windows
<Ernandes> e nao da boot mesmo assim?
<kilauea> com o pendrive do windows até faz o boot, mas depois que carrega os arquivos pra iniciar a instalação dá erro
<Ernandes> e com ubuntu pelo pendrive vc carrega?
<kilauea> não
<kilauea> nem aparece as opções de instalação do ubuntu
<kilauea> quando eu uso o pendrive do wundows aparece esse erro:
<kilauea> error no such partition. entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<kilauea> não, desculpa, é outro erro...
<kilauea> Windows falhou ao iniciar. uma alteração recente de hardware ou software pode ser a causa. para corrigir o problema:
<kilauea> 1. insira o disco de instalação do Windows e restar seu computador.
<kilauea> 2. escolher sua configuração de idioma e clique em "next".
<kilauea> 3. Clique em "Reparar o computador"
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Ernandes> nao ta conseguindo dar boot pelo pendrive
<kilauea> não
<kilauea> boa noite nuno
<nuno_nunes> concelho utilize o hirens boot
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ernandes> pode ser uma opçaoo
<Ernandes> vc pode zerar este hd ou tem arquivos importantes?
<kilauea> posso zerar sim
<kilauea> só não sei como
<nuno_nunes> zerar o disco é formatar com o gparted
<kilauea> se tiver um jeito de limpar ele por completo pra eu instalar do zero eu faço agora
<kilauea> mas como eu vou usar o gparted se o linux nem inicia?
<nuno_nunes> mas o dados vao todos ao ar
<nuno_nunes> nem o live cd abre :S
<kilauea> essa é a única tela que eu tenho acesso: https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home
<kilauea> não tenho dados importantes nesse netbook, todos os meus arquivos são arquivados en hd externo...
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a lestes do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> kilauea: assim estas safo
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> ?
<kilauea> não entendi rs
<nuno_nunes> estas safo pk nao tens dados pessoais no teu pc :)
<kilauea> ahhhh rsrs
<kilauea> é isso, não tenho com o que me preocupar em relação a docs
<kilauea> posso limpar tudo, vc sabe como?
<nuno_nunes> eu deixei de usar o ubuntu e as variaveis do ubuntu :)
<nuno_nunes> isso mesmo
<nuno_nunes> tens o cd do windows :)
<kilauea> tenho o pendrive bootavel serve?
<kilauea> windows 7 e 8
<nuno_nunes> server
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> mas qual vais instalar
<kilauea> vou instalar o que funcionar
<nuno_nunes> ou tenta instalar o linux
<kilauea> não me preocupo com isso agora
<kilauea> o problema é que não consigo dar o boot pelo pendrive
<nuno_nunes> o 7 e melhor que o 8
<nuno_nunes> :D
<kilauea> de jeito nenhum
<nuno_nunes> que pc tens :)
<kilauea> nem com o windows nem com o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> ja foste a bios
<nuno_nunes> do pc
<kilauea> já, é a primeira coisa
<kilauea> ja está lá configurado usb, primeira opção
<nuno_nunes> que pc tens :)
<kilauea> netbook hp mini 210-1020
<kilauea> ram 2gb
<kilauea> o resto da configuração nçao lembro
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<kilauea> o q?
<nuno_nunes> desliga a pen
<kilauea> oi?
<nuno_nunes> a tua pen como é que a crias-te
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> já usei yumi, universal usb installer, unitbootin
<nuno_nunes> para o 7 utilizas o windows universal usb installer
<kilauea> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.8
<nuno_nunes> para instalar o 7
<nuno_nunes> da
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> intão, mas quando eu dou boot por esse pendrive aparece:
<kilauea> Windows falhou ao iniciar. uma alteração recente de hardware ou software pode ser a causa. para corrigir o problema:
<kilauea> 1. insira o disco de instalação do Windows e restar seu computador.
<kilauea> 2. escolher sua configuração de idioma e clique em "next".
<kilauea> 3. Clique em "Reparar o computador"
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo esse nunca me deu problema
<kilauea> se eu usar o sdata pra estender a memoria do pendrive tem algum problema?
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<kilauea> quando eu tentei criar o pendrive da primeira vez disse que o espaço era insufuciente, aí eu tô usando o app sdata pra "!duplicar" o espaço
<nuno_nunes> que pen estas a usar
<nuno_nunes> o windows tem que memoria
<nuno_nunes> tenta formatar a pen em ntfs
<nuno_nunes> e depois nao formates com Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.8
<kilauea> ok
<nuno_nunes> a pen e de capaciade
<nuno_nunes> 8 gb ou menos
<kilauea> 4gb
<nuno_nunes> pois o teu windows 7 tem que capacidade
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> o instalador
<kilauea> só 1min
<kilauea> 3,99
<kilauea> é o tamanho da iso
<kilauea> 3,99gb
<kilauea> aí eu extendi o pendrive usando o sdata
<kilauea> ficou com 7gb
<nuno_nunes> pois a pen nao pode se extendida
<kilauea> e agora o universal usb installer
<kilauea> tá criando
<nuno_nunes> a pen de 4gb nunca tem 3 gb e tal
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> pois é
<kilauea> é horrivel isso
<kilauea> ninguem processa essas empresas por propaganda enganosa
<kilauea> enfim...
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo uma pen de 16 gb
<nuno_nunes> e utilizo uman de 4 gb para instalar o linux
<nuno_nunes> :
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> eu tenho cartão de 16gb, mas o meu netbook não tá lendo mais cartão depois que eu instalei o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> pode estar desativado na bios:)
<nuno_nunes> eu sou um utilizador de linux que deixou o ubuntu e juntou-se ao manjaro linux base arch
<kilauea> tá nada
<kilauea> fuçei tudo
<kilauea> existe algum jeito, algum comando que eu possa usar pra forçar a formatação do jd?
<nuno_nunes> ve na bios se esta desativado
<kilauea> hd*
<nuno_nunes> no windows conheco o format C: /q
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<kilauea> pois é
<kilauea> mas eu nunca usei linux entende... por isso que estou totalmente perdida
<nuno_nunes> o linux para ti para comecares utilizar o mint cinnamon
<kilauea> o windows eu conheço desde o dos rsrs
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uitilizo windows desde do ano 96 / 97
<nuno_nunes> e linux desde 2003
<kilauea> o pior é que eu nem sei o que eu fiz!
<nuno_nunes> estas em que pc
<kilauea> eu só estava usando o gparted pra particionar meu hd
<kilauea> quando eu reiniciei o pc deu ruim pra  mim :(
<nuno_nunes> tem calma
<kilauea> pedi o netbook da minha irmã pra tentar descobrir uma forma de resolver
<nuno_nunes> tens ai o live usb do ubuntu ou mint
<kilauea> eu já tentei tanta coisa que se alguem disser pra eu abrir o pc e lavar o hd com agua e sabão eu faço kkkk
<kilauea> tenho o pendrive do ubuntu 13.10 que foi a versão que instalei
<nuno_nunes> abre esse live usb do ubuntu 13.10
<nuno_nunes> tenta isso
<kilauea> o problema é que não consigo dar o boot pelo pendrive
<nuno_nunes> tens a imagem do download
<kilauea> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4lt5movk95fx63q/111613194718.3gp
<kilauea> tenho sim
<kilauea> tenho sim
<nuno_nunes> estas a usar um pen ou usb cdrom
<nuno_nunes> ?
<kilauea> pendrive
<kilauea> vc conseguiu ver o video?
<nuno_nunes> devias usar a opcao usb diskette on key/usb hard disk
<nuno_nunes> eu vi um pouco do video
<kilauea> mas o único hd externo que eu tenho é o que está com meus arquivos
<nuno_nunes> eu vi logo o problema do boot
<kilauea> pois é
<kilauea> o proprio pendrive do ubuntu não roda
<nuno_nunes> unitbootin para criar o live usb do ubuntu 13.10
<nuno_nunes> mas tens que formatar a pen
<kilauea> estou formatando pelo windows, usando ntfs
<nuno_nunes> para a imagem do ubuntu é fat32
<kilauea> ok
<kilauea> vou formatar com fat32
<nuno_nunes> e crias o live usb do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> uso o mesmo ubuntu ou vc sugere outro?
<nuno_nunes> o mint
<kilauea> 13 live?
<kilauea> 13 live_64x?
<nuno_nunes> tentas o live usb 32 bits
<kilauea> 13, 14 ou 15?
<nuno_nunes> o 15
<nuno_nunes> ou 13
<nuno_nunes> o 13 e baseado na lts
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao utilizo o ubuntu mas ajudo
<kilauea> ok
<kilauea> obrigada nunes
<nuno_nunes> eu sou nuno nunes
<nuno_nunes> podes me chamar dos 2 nomes :D
<nuno_nunes> eu nao levo a mal
<kilauea> ok
#ubuntu-br 2013-11-17
<nuno_nunes> eu sou do tempo que o linux era mais complicado e atravez de linhas de comando via terminal
<kilauea> eu devia ter aprendido nesse tempo...
<kilauea> teria nmenos problenmas hoje
<nuno_nunes> que idade tens
<kilauea> 26
<kilauea> e milhoes de coisas pra aprender ao mesmo tempo
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 28 anos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> tens que ter calma
<nuno_nunes> kilauea tu as vezes vais achar a minha escrita um bocado estranha :S
<kilauea> mas tá tranquilo pow
<kilauea> tô entendendo tudinho
<kilauea> quando eu nao entender eu pergunto
<kilauea> mas parece que és de portugal rs
<nuno_nunes> pk eu sou portugues de portugal
<nuno_nunes> isso mesmo
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: por cá, somos minoria ;-)
<nuno_nunes> pk :D
<kilauea> blz
<nuno_nunes> eu sou um passageiro nesta sala pk eu ja deixei o ubuntu e as variantes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<kilauea> eu to criando um pendrive novo, enquanto isso vou jantar, dambémepois eu volto, vc vai ficar por aqui? com certeza vou precisar de ajuda de novo se isso nao funcionar t
<nuno_nunes> eu vou ficar aqui
<kilauea> muito obrigada por tida ajuda até aqui viu nuno nunes
<kilauea> volto assim que terminar de comer rs
<kilauea> valeu!
<nuno_nunes> hggdh: eu agora utilizo o manjaro
<hggdh> ubotu-br: ah, a variante do arch? E como é?
<ubotu-br> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: ^ <sigh/>
<nuno_nunes> sim é verdade
<nuno_nunes> e estou satisfeito
<nuno_nunes> ao menos nao precisei de instalar o drivers proprietarios
<nuno_nunes> ja os tinhas
<hggdh> heh. Bom! Quantas mais as opções, melhor.Por cá, cansei-me de nVidia, ATI, e Broadcom...estou agora a usar um laptopda system76
<nuno_nunes> o meu tem uma ati
<nuno_nunes> proximo investimento e um pc alemao
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> alemão? qual a marca?
<hggdh> mas vivo nos EEUU, de qualquer forma
<nuno_nunes> espera
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem
<nuno_nunes> a marca dele e tuxedo
<nuno_nunes> ve isto: http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Notebooks.geek?x24244=9f6p532ambiv4nsbq17st42d37
<nuno_nunes> tem muitas coisas :D
<hggdh> semelhante ao meu... e extraordinariamente barato (estou a ver o BC-1501)
<nuno_nunes> mas tem escolhas
<hggdh> o meu, bem configurado, saiu-me por $1700 (16G, SSDs de 250G e 500G, i7, 15,6 de ecrã)
<nuno_nunes> eu fiz uma config de um com 2disco SSD de 1000 GB, 32 gb de ram, 2 msata de 400 e tal gb cada e um processador forte por 5000 euros
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e com uma grafica de 4 gb :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<hggdh> bem... Estou a sentir-me como se o meu fosse não mais que um brinquedo ;-)
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar um asus x55u
<nuno_nunes> uma apu da amd
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Notebooks/17-3-Zoll/Tuxedo-Book-XC1702-17-3-matt-Full-HD-bis-NVIDIA-Geforce-GTX-780M-Grafik-bis-vier-HDD-SSD-bis-Intel-Core-i7-4930MX-bis-32GB-RAM-DVD-Blu-Ray-Brenner.geek
<hggdh> heh
<nuno_nunes> melhor que nada
<hggdh> de facto
<nuno_nunes> os toshibas l300 nao se aguentam das canentas
<hggdh> mas, estou a ser chamado à mesa para jantar
<nuno_nunes> este pc com a bateria aguenta 2 a 3 h seguidas
<nuno_nunes> a esta hora jantar :D
<nuno_nunes> :o
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: prazer em ve-lo por cá
<nuno_nunes> eu sou tuga :)
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: pois sim, Terra de Marlboro :-)
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<hggdh> eeu filho de ;-)
<nuno_nunes> eu vou reiniciar o pc
<nuno_nunes> filho de que
<hggdh> Terra de Marlboro, sabor de liberdade -- EUA
<hggdh> filho de portugues
<nuno_nunes> ẽu dei 400 euros por um pc novo em folha
<nuno_nunes> a 1 ano e tal
<hggdh> e?
<nuno_nunes> e ainda a bateria ainda nao viciou
<nuno_nunes> so teve um problema mas esta resolvido
<hggdh> fui-me, ou a esposa me tasca o chinelo
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> ok
<kilauea> nuno!
<kilauea> vc ainda tá ai!
<kilauea> ?
<astroo-> o nuno foi sempre assim
<astroo-> 1 entra e sai
<kilauea> rs
<nuno_nunes> sim eu estou
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> eu consegui amigo! :D
<nuno_nunes> eu reinciei o meu pc e vim para o linux
<nuno_nunes> conseguiste o que :)
<kilauea> finalmente consegui com o pendrive do ubuntu 12.04 live
<kilauea> ufa!
<kilauea> pensei que tinha perdido meu note dessa vez rsrs
<nuno_nunes> o windows deu :)
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> ou perdeste alguma coisa
<kilauea> não tinha a perder rs
<kilauea> zerei o hd
<kilauea> e instalei o ubuntu do zero de novo
<kilauea> agora tô pensando em como instalar o windows numa segunda partição
<nuno_nunes> devia ser ao contrario
<nuno_nunes> primeiro o windows e depois o linux :D
<kilauea> o problema é que tô receosa porque foi assim que fiz m* da outra vez
<kilauea> mas com o windows eru não tava conseguindo
<kilauea> será que eu não consigo agora?
<nuno_nunes> arranja uma pen drive de 8gb
<kilauea> uhum
<kilauea> e as partições?
<kilauea> alguma dica?
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows 7 num disco de 40 gb :D
<nuno_nunes> as particoes eu tenho assim 90 gb para windows, 160 dados, 50 gb linux e 2 gb de swap
<kilauea> valeu nunes
<kilauea> vou dar uma saída pq vou precisar da intrnet no outro pc e tõ usando cabos
<kilauea> muito obrigada pela ajuda!
<kilauea> boa noite!
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<nuno_nunes> aqui ja sao 1:07
<nuno_nunes> :)
<kilauea> kkkkkkkkk
<kilauea> é o costume amigo
<kilauea> bom dia/boa tarde/boa noite :D
<kilauea> fui!
<ericlmd12> alguém pode me ajudar com um problema?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<ericlmd12> bom, sou iniciante em ubuntu, estou com um problema que não consigo ouvir audios em mp3 no meu player... ele procura os plugins mas não encontra, poderiam me ajudar?
<paulohora> olá, boa noite
<paulohora> estou com problema no teclado...
<astroo-> bem-vindo poe a duvida e da uns 15m
<paulohora> só a tecla shift não funciona
<paulohora> estou usando ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Novata> oi gente!boa noite! preciso de uma ajudinha aqui... instalei o ubuntu 12.04 live porque precisava recuperar uma grande m* que tinha feito antes. enfim, primeirio passo concluído, agora gostaria de instalar o windows novamente, alguém pode me indicar um app pra eu fazer um pendrive bootavel do windows aqui no linux?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Novata> o.O
<Novata> sério?
<Novata> tá querendo me assutar né?rsrs
<astroo-> ?
<Novata> vc disse 15 minutos? foi isso mesmo?
<astroo-> sim
<Novata> pq? da outra vez foi rápido... fiz a pergunta de modo errado?
<astroo-> e tarde por exemplo
<Novata> ahhhh
<Novata> ok
<Novata> mas e vc? saberia me dizer um programa pra eu fazer isso?
<astroo-> nao sei nada
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Aline> Bom dia1
<Aline> Estou com problemas na atualização do meu ubuntu
<Aline> E sou beeem leiga, iniciando no software livre
<Aline> será qeu alguem consegue me ajudar?
<Aline> :(
<teninho> oi
<teninho> bom dia !
<teninho> já volto
<teninho> dez minuts
<teninho> oi
<teninho> voltei
<teninho> tem alguem ai ?
<omelete> nops
<teninho> kkkk
<teninho> omelete> cara tô com um seério problemas com ubuntu 13.04
<omelete> quar problema?
<teninho> trava tudo
<teninho> não posso abrir tres guias no firefox qeu traav
<teninho> não posso executar uma música
<teninho> percebi que a temperatura do meu processador estava chegando a 85c
<teninho> troquei a pasta termica e instalei um novo cooler não passa dos 50 c°, mais ainda sim ele trava
<omelete> já tentou outro navegador?
<teninho> sim o crhomium dá no mesmo
<omelete> site em flash ou qlq pagina?
<teninho> qualquer uma
<teninho> principalmento o youtube
<teninho> e face
<teninho> as minhas config: 2gb ram
<teninho> atom dual core 1.8ghz
<teninho> graficos intel
<omelete> deve ser o flash msm
<omelete> e usa o xubuntu em vez do ubuntu normal
<Aline> caros, reinstalei o ubuntu 13,01. Vamos ver se fica bacana.
<Aline> bjs
<Guest6788> Boa tarde, Galera! Atualizei o Ubuntu para 13;10, no meio da instalação deu pau e tive que reiniciar a máquina...agora está apresentando vários erros...tem como reparar a instalação ou realizar um dowgrade?
<Ernandes> bah
<artmotos> boa tarde a todos
<artmotos> gostaria de usar o sistema ubuntu em minha maquina para experiencia
<artmotos> mas tentei baixar e gravar a tal imagem iso ...sem sucesso
<artmotos> gostaria de saber se posso adquirir um cd pronto
<omelete> artmotos,  já tentou colocar num pendrive?
<artmotos> obrigado pela atençao mas desconheço o processo
<omelete> vc pode colocar iso de instalação num pendrive, em vez de ser no cd/dvd
<artmotos> sim..meu problema e essa tal iso que nao conheço
<omelete> iso vc baixa no site do ubuntu
<artmotos> vc diz a imagem pronta..somente gravo com qualquer programa no cd e pronto...
<omelete> isso
<artmotos> vc pode me passar o link por gentileza..
<omelete> olha no topico ai, dev ter o link
<artmotos> vc diz no site comunidade ubuntu...
<omelete> www.ubuntu-br.org
<MarconM> alguem esta usando ubuntu 13.10
<MarconM> ?
<licensed> alguem sabe como instalar o ubuntu num hd externo? instalei normalmente, ele deu erro nao conseguiu dar grub-install /dev/sdb
<Well> oi
<vitao> Alguem consegue me ajudar com um mouse com adptador sem fio que o ubuntu nao reconhece?
<vitao> Olá pessoal será que isso resolve o problema do mouse apesar de ser de outro modelo ?? http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2012/09/configure-logitech-m510-usb-mouse-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<omelete> ql o modelo do seu?
<vitao> vou logar no pc pra colar o comando lsusb pra verem
<vitao2> omelete_: o mouse é goldship mas no comando lsusb ele encontra o adptador sem fio como:
<vitao2> novatek
<vitao2> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0603:1605 Novatek Microelectronics Corp.  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<omelete> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=2210
<omelete> tem uma opções ai, da uma testada
<Novata> boa tarde gente! alguém aqui que possa me ajudar com particionamento de disco?? tô usando ubuntu 12.04LTS
<vitao2> omelete_: interessante mas não sei compilar o kernel como estao dizendo pra fazer...
<vitao2> omelete_: tem coom me auxiliar nos passos parecem siples mas como vou mexer no kernel ....
<artmotos> obrigado amigo boa tarde vou tenar de novo...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kilauea> boa noite povo! acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10 mas deu falha no pacote de idiomar, alguém pode me ajudar??
<kilauea> meu sistema tá meu inglês, meio português...
<kilauea> já tentei atualizar pelas configurações do sistema mas também dá erro :/
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<kilauea> boa noite mirquei! vc pode me ajudar? por favorzinho?!
<kilauea> mirqui*
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> sim , se eu puder te ajudar
<kilauea>  acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10 mas deu falha no pacote de idiomas, alguém pode me ajudar?? meu sistema tá meu inglês, meio português..já tentei atualizar pelas configurações do sistema mas também dá erro :/
<mirqui> xii , não entendo disso , deve ser por que vc não deixou instalar tudo
<mirqui> instala de novo com o live cd
<mirqui> da certo
<kilauea> :/]
<kilauea> acho que esse ubuntu que baixei tá bichado :@
<kilauea> só pode!
<mirqui1> desculpa vc , minha internet está muito ruim
<kilauea> ok, tudo bem
<mirqui1> vc tem live cd?
<kilauea> tenho pendrive
<mirqui1> haa , mesma coisa
<kilauea> mas sinceramente? não aguento mais reinstalar essa coisa! aff
<mirqui1> instala de novo
<kilauea> esperar todo aquele processo e no final dá erro de novo
<mirqui1> leva uns 20 mim
<mirqui1> não , instala como cd botavel
<mirqui1> instala tudo
<mirqui1> vai mais rápido do que vc acertar erro por erro
<kilauea> é.. vou tentar de novo :@
<kilauea> fazer o quê né? se isso vai resolver :D
<mirqui1> boa sorte :)
<kilauea> valeu
<mirqui1> boa sorte :)
<mirqui1> oi kilauea vc tem que estar ligado a internet
<kilauea> sim sim
<mirqui1> se não pode dar o mesmo errro
<kilauea> eu estou fazendo tudo de acordo com os conformes rsrs
<mirqui1> haa então boa sorte :)
<kilauea> tudo como recomendado
<mirqui1> conheço o ubuntu a 1 ano
<mirqui1> de priomeira dava este erro
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-10
<Emilio_Eiji> bom dia
<malta> tenho um pc mais antigo em que rodava windows XP..
<malta> comprei um novo e coloquei pra rodar win 7
<malta> quero instalar linux no outro..
<malta> pra trabalhar com android
<malta> não faço idéia das especificações técnicas dele
<malta> há uma versão que seja minimamente compatível?
<malta> não sou entendido no assunto :\
<malta> merda. fechei.
<R3nan> lubuntu
<malta> preciso da versão mais simples possível
<malta> porque não sei o que roda naquele pc
<Elfon_> alo
<Carlitos_rs> galera... algém sabe um programa bom pra baixar mp3... no windows eu usava o Song'r
<Elfon_> Eu uso o amule
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Alex-Musicman> rs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafa-linux_educa> ola brasileiros
<rafa-linux_educa> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ola e eu nao sou
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de laguem
<astroo-> alguem
<wil___> Como Instalar o Ubuntun desde o inicio?
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Guest52438> pessoal, to com um problema ao instalar o ubunto
<prates> manda ?
<Guest52438> eu crio o pendrive, dou o boot por ele, mas meu teclado nao funciona
<Guest52438> so meu mouse
<Guest52438> tenho um steelseries apex
<prates> seu teclado e USB ou PS2 ?
<Guest52438> usb
<prates> verifica suas opções no setup
<prates> podem estar desativadas para usb
<Guest52438> entao, deixa eu explicar melhor
<Guest52438> ah sim
<Guest52438> vou tentar entao
<Guest52438> valeu :D
<prates> conseguiu ?
<Guest52438> to esperando pra criar o pendrive
<Guest52438> vou tentar denovo
<Guest52438> vou logar no note, perae
<Joao_> prates
<Joao_> acabei de dar o boot, vamos ver o que vira
<prates> ok
<Joao_> coloquei pra instalar, ele demora? normal?
<astroo-> depende da "potencia" do pc
<Joao_> o pc eh bom, mas acho que eh o usb
<prates> verificou as opções do keyboard no setup ?
<Joao_> ainda n
<Joao_> tive que sair aqui, voltei agora
<Joao_> to no setup, vou instalar o ubunto numa particao de 300gb
<Joao_> posso formatala em fat32?
<Joao_> sobre o teclado, ele ta funfando
<prates> pode formata-la em FAT32 mas o Ubuntu vai utilizar Ext4
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-11
<Joao_> prates, foi isso mesmo que aconteceu heauheauaehea
<Joao_> deu tudo certo aqui, valeu
<Joao_> time, tive outro problema
<Joao_> nao instalei o grub, como faco ? :P
<Joao_> nao instalei o grub, como faco ? :P
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> A 'proprietary' Linux would have cost $1 trillion & 8,000 person-years  http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/open-source-insider/2014/11/a-proprietary-linux-would-have-cost-1-trillion-8000-person-years.html
<sUbMuNdO> Joao_, tenta isto http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<sUbMuNdO> Joao_, ou este http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona
<sUbMuNdO> Joao_,  ou este http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Boot-Repair-Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-facilmente
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Harry> Bom Dia.Eu instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 no meu Notebook, e ontem quando eu estava usando a internet a tela simplesmente congelou mas continuou tocando música.O que pode ser isso??
<Harry> Bom Dia.Eu instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 no meu Notebook, e ontem quando eu estava usando a internet a tela simplesmente congelou mas continuou tocando música.O que pode ser isso??
<rafael> Se alguém entende de squidguard e pfsense que possa me ajudar, estou tendo problemas para bloquear URLs específicas. Alguém?
<Ary_Mainart> Olá
<Ary_Mainart> bom dia a todos
<Ary_Mainart> estou precisando de uma ajuda para resovler um problema com o samba
<Ary_Mainart> quem pode me ajudar?
<Ary_Mainart> Antes usava o ubuntu 14.04 com uma rede windows e logo na instalação do sistema a rede funcionou de boa. Depois de algum tempo parou de funcionar. Tentei consertar desinstalando e reinstalando o samba mas não consegui. E aparentemente a situação piorou. Agora quando clico em locais - rede aparece uma menssagem de erro: Não foi possível abrir a localização "network://"
<Ary_Mainart> acredito que durante a tentativa de reparo acabei mexendo no que não devia.
<xGrind> Ary_Mainart, a maquina com windows está ligada?
<Ary_Mainart> Alguém pode me ajudar a consertar?
<Ary_Mainart> está sim.
<Ary_Mainart> mas está no grupo VIRUS
<Ary_Mainart> como reinstalei o samba não mudei /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DLopes> Oi..Bom dia!
<DLopes> Tenho uma pergunta simples: Porque devo usar o ubuntu em vez do Windows 8.1?
<Ary_Mainart> Depende. Cada um tem suas peculiaridades. Ubuntu - Gratuito - Suporte - depois de configurado corretamente não trava. Maior variedade de softwares gratuitos e com os avanços do wine ainda roda programas do windows. inclusive o próprio windows.
<Ary_Mainart> xGrind, vc está aí mano?
<Ary_Mainart> oi
<Ary_Mainart> preciso de ajuda pessoal
<Ary_Mainart> tem um tempinho já que eu perguntei
<rafael> Ary_Mainart: tentar montar o compartilhamento com o mount.cifs e vê o erro
<Elfon_> Bom dia
<Elfon_> alguém usa modem arris tg862? o meu tá apagado o wi ficar e Ethernet
<Elfon_> Já te sete e nada
<Elfon_> resetei*
<Elfon_> tá sem sinal Ethernet
<rafael> Elfon_: escreva com clareza. Dessa forma ninguém entenderá seu problema.
<Elfon_> rafael: meu modem não acende wi fi e ethernet
<Elfon_> Logo não tenho rede
<Elfon_> O telefone funciona. mas não tenho nem como acessar as configurações do modem
<Elfon_> apertei o botão reset mas nada mudou
<Ary_Mainart> "compartilhamento de rede de usuário" retornou erro 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<Ary_Mainart> rafael, olha o erro aí
<Ary_Mainart> ta falando que o samba não está rodando
<Ary_Mainart> mas ta instalado
<Ary_Mainart> ary@ary-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<Ary_Mainart> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Ary_Mainart> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Ary_Mainart> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Ary_Mainart> samba já é a versão mais nova.
<Ary_Mainart> Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:
<Ary_Mainart>   ca-certificates-java fonts-dejavu-extra libatk-wrapper-java
<Ary_Mainart>   libatk-wrapper-java-jni libgconf2-4 libkipi-data libkipi11 libuser1
<Ary_Mainart>   libxt-dev python-libuser ttf-dejavu-extra tzdata-java
<Ary_Mainart> Utilize 'apt-get autoremove' para os remover.
<Ary_Mainart> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 3 não atualizados.
<Elfon_> alo.?
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, o problema pode ser permissao do diretório
<Elfon_> pessoal. tenho um modem arris tg862 e não acende o wi fi e Ethernet. alguma dica?
<Elfon_> Não tenho acesso ao modem. Já resetei e naa
<Elfon_> nada
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, roda o commando `ps ax | grep smbd`
<rbelem> Elfon_, pode ter queimado
<Elfon_> caraca. ..e soda
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, quando tu fores colar mais do que tres linhas usa o http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Elfon_> rbelem: algum teste final?
<rbelem> Elfon_, liga o computador via cabo de rede e tenta pegar endereco via dhcp
<Ary_Mainart> ary@ary-System-Product-Name:~$ ps ax | grep smbd
<Ary_Mainart>  9537 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<Elfon_> rbelem: nenhuma das conexões funciona.  nem wi fi e nem Ethernet
<Ary_Mainart> tai o grep rbelem
<Elfon_> mas as linhas telefônicas do modem ainda funcionam
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, tu podes apagar as configuracoes do samba?
<Ary_Mainart> smb.conf???????
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, roda mais esse `dpkg -l | grep samba`
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, sim, pq vou te pedir pra remover os pacotes e instalar de novo
<rbelem> Elfon_, é um modem da operadora ou é teu?
<Elfon_> da operadora
<Ary_Mainart> segue o resultado do outro grep http://paste.ubuntu.com/8941590/
<Elfon_> e da NET
<Elfon_> Se não tiver um último teste vou ter que condenar o modem
<Ary_Mainart> quer que eu apague o diretório /etc/samba inteiro ou só o smb.conf?? ou apenas deleto tudo dentro do smb.conf e salvo?
<rbelem> Elfon_, liga logo pra operadora
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, nope
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, espera ae
<Elfon_> ok
<Ary_Mainart> rbelem, Ok
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, roda esse `sudo apt-get remove --purge samba samba-common samba-common-bin samba-dsdb-modules samba-libs:amd64 samba-vfs-modules`
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, e depois roda `sudo apt-get install samba`
<Elfon_> deve ter queimado mesmo
<rbelem> Elfon_, pode ter queimado algumas partes
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, vou almocar agora
<Ary_Mainart> ok
<Ary_Mainart> mais tarde agente termina
<Ary_Mainart> to rodando os comandos
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, blz
<Ary_Mainart> ainda é pra apagar o smb.conf????
<Elfon_> e soda....pq não teve picos de energia quando parou de funcionar
<Elfon_> mas vlw
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, nope
<Ary_Mainart> ok
<joaopaulovale> boa tarde
<joaopaulovale> amigos estou com problemas com o ubuntu 14.10
<Ary_Mainart> rbelem, segue resultado. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8941851/
<Ary_Mainart> fico no aguardo
<rbelem> Ary_Mainart, massa! roda agora `ps ax | grep smbd`
<Guest23737> Boa tarde, como faço pra colocar o som de entrada HDMI
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ary_Mainart> rbelem,  segue o grep
<Ary_Mainart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8945301/
<Ary_Mainart> rbelem, e agora?
<Ary_Mainart> rbelem, olha isso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8945599/
<Ary_Mainart> parece q o pacote ubuntu-desktop não está instalado
<Ary_Mainart> rbelem, a instalação do pacote ubuntu-desktop resolveu o problema
<Ary_Mainart> porém agora quando tento acessa a rede e clico em workgroup ele me pede uma senha
<Ary_Mainart> mas no grupo não tem senha
<Ary_Mainart> uso ubuntu numa maquina e o windows xp na outra
<Ary_Mainart> nenhum dos dois computadores conseguem ver um ao outro
<Ary_Mainart> já volto
<Ary_Mainart> to aki denovo
<Ernandes> rs
<Ary_Mainart> olha aí o que aparece quando tento acessar a rede
<Ary_Mainart> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5640/HNrFze.png
<Ary_Mainart> como conserto isso?
<Ary_Mainart> nas config do smb.conf security já está como share
<Ernandes> tenho que dar risadas
<Ernandes> nao consegue configurar um samba?
<Ernandes> q zica
<mirqui> ahaha fala velho , que aconteceu ?
<Ernandes> to rindo aqui
<mirqui> então legal :)
<Ernandes> o cara coloca o nome da rede smb de VIRUS e pede ajuda
<Ernandes> tive que dar risadas
<mirqui> aqui no forum ?
<Ernandes> sim
<mirqui> baa , acontece :)
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> vou ver matrix que ganho mais. kkk
<mirqui> matrix é legal
<Ary_Mainart> algum problema com o nome da minha rede?
<Ary_Mainart> é só um nome
<Ary_Mainart> vc soa como aquelas pessoas que julgam sem conhecer
<Ary_Mainart> meus parabéns pra vc
<Ernandes> kk
<Ary_Mainart> outra coisa, não nasci sabendo nada não e nem sou obrigado saber de tudo.
<Ernandes> vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ernandes> [global]
<Ernandes>       
<Ernandes>     workgroup = WORKGROUP
<Ernandes>     passdb backend = tdbsam
<Ernandes>     server string = Samba Server %v
<Ernandes>     netbios name = casa
<Ernandes>     security = user
<Ernandes>     map to guest = bad user
<Ernandes>     dns proxy = no
<Ernandes> #===== Share Definitions ======
<Ernandes> [Anonymous]
<Ernandes>     path = /samba/anonymous
<Ernandes>     browsable =yes
<Ernandes>     writable = yes
<Ernandes>     guest ok = yes
<Ernandes>     read only = no
<Ernandes> mkdir -p /samba/anonymous
<Ernandes> /etc/rc.d/rc.samba start
<Ernandes> cd /samba
<Ernandes> chmod -R 0777 anonymous/
<Ernandes> /etc/rc.d/rc.samba restart
<Ernandes> smbclient -L localhost -U%
<Ernandes> pega ai entao
<telec> que beleza
<Ernandes> mas muda o nome.. tenha um pouco de etica
<Ernandes> rs
<BrunoPT> Ernandes: nao cole ficheiros no irc, utilize o dpaste ou similar
<Ary_Mainart> ja recebi esse aviso jovem e nao fiz mais
<hggdh> Ary_Mainart: o aviso foi ao Ernandes, não a ti.
<Ernandes> rs
<pairossi> ola a todos
<pairossi> estou com um problema serio: preciso instalar o windows7 e ta dando erro
<pairossi> ele nao consegue instalar via cd ou pendrive
<Ary_Mainart> Continua pedindo senha pra acessar o grupo
<pairossi> diz "UNMONT BOOTABLE VOLUME"
<pairossi> nao sei mais o que fazer
<pairossi> estou usando ubuntu via liveCD pq ate o 14.04 que tinha removi para ver se dava certo (claro que iria instalar novamente apos instalar o windows7)
<pairossi> alguem aqui ja passou por isso?
<Ary_Mainart> veja isso
<Ary_Mainart> sua instalação está danificada
<Ary_Mainart> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsupport.microsoft.com%2Fkb%2F555302&ei=xWliVPamGYeZNpLrgbAB&usg=AFQjCNEXbBF13rfrkL-bCv4tzFdgSynIyw&bvm=bv.79189006,d.eXY
<Elfon> Pessoal, porque a maioria dos instaladores colocam primeiro a pasta dos sistema (/), depois swap  e por fim a home?
<Elfon> rbelem: o modem morreu
<Ary_Mainart> Ae pessoal, o meu samba continua pedindo senha pra acessar o grupo de trabalho
<Elfon> rbelem:  e a placa ethernet de um pc tb :(
<Ary_Mainart> Porque??????
<Elfon> ????
<hggdh> Ary_Mainart: bem, siga os passos indicados
<Ary_Mainart> eu segui jovem
<Ary_Mainart> igualzinho
<hggdh> Elfon: normalmente a criação das partições é feita uma única vez -- logo, swap, /, and /home serão criadas ao mesmo tempo
<Ary_Mainart> só mudei o nome do compartilhamento que na verdade são tres
<Elfon> hggdh: faz diferença inverter a orde entre swap e / (sistema)?
<Ary_Mainart> mesmo assim está pedindo senha pra entrar no grupo
<Ary_Mainart> tem que cadastrar os usuários no servidor do samba?
<hggdh> Elfon: como assim?
<hggdh> Ary_Mainart: não uso samba, lamento
<Elfon> tipow...o sistema cria na ordem/;   /, swap e home....eu quero criar: swap, / e home
<Elfon> hggdh: coloco a swap no início do disco, depois / e por fim a /home
<Ary_Mainart> sem prob man
<Ary_Mainart> o rbelem tava ajudando mas deu uma sumida
<Ary_Mainart> vou aguardar
<Ary_Mainart> enquanto isso vou dar uma pesquisada por ai nos forums
<Elfon> hggdh: faz alguma diferença?
<Elfon> Ary_Mainart: por curiosidade, usa ubuntu?
<hggdh> Elfon: <shrug/>. É tão válido quanto qualquer outra ordem, mais ou menos. Tudo depende do tipo de disco usado, tipo de uso, e outras. Sem saber isto, qualquer order é boa
<Ary_Mainart> uso
<henrique_> boa tarde
<Elfon> hggdh: ok então....se só vai fazer diferença em 0,00001% pra mim td bem :)
<henrique_> qualquer aparelho que utilize android posso fazer boot com ubuntuphone??
<Elfon> :)
<Elfon> Ary_Mainart: ok, é pq só configuro o samba no mandriva...nem sei como faz de outro jeito
<hggdh> Elfon: atualmente o Ubuntu aloca um /boot e uma partção extendida; as outras partições são colocadas sob a extendida
<Elfon> hggdh: na realidade, teno hd com gpt (ao invés de ms-dos), a ordem: /boot-efi, swap, / e /home
<henrique_> no caso tenho que particionar o espaço da memoria pra  usar ubuntu phone no smartphone???
<hggdh> Elfon: ah. Não uso Windows, logo não uso UEFI. Não posso comentar
<Elfon> hggdh:  vlw pelas informações
<hggdh> henrique_: não, nem todos aparelhos podem ter o Ubuntu phone
<Elfon> hggdh: é um note com efi e essas tranqueiras que vem agora
<Elfon> :)
<Elfon> vlw
<Elfon> volto já
<hggdh> henrique_: veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<henrique_> nesse caso é um lancher não o sistema puro ubuntu?
<hggdh> henrique_: não é exactamente um Ubuntu como em um laptop, mas muito semelhante, e usando parte do mesmo código
<hggdh> (Unity, etc)
<henrique_> ok obrigado pela informação
<pairossi> Ary_Mainart: minha versao e' windows7 e nao xp, mas vou ver se dara certo. grato.
<Ary_Mainart> Alguém esqueceu de falar que depois que editasse o smb.conf tinha que reiniciar a máquina né Ernandes ??? Só reiniciando o serviço não resolve
<Ernandes> stop and start
<Ary_Mainart> Funcionou aqui as configurações do Ernandes. Obrigado. O nome da rede continua sendo Virus.
<Ary_Mainart> ;)
<Ernandes> é a configuraçao basica, sempre funciona.
<dias> Ola, fiz uma instalação do ubuntu 14, nas so esta no modo texto, como faço para iniciar o modo grafico?
<Ernandes> startx
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dias> deu certo
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> ola
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<matheus_carvalho> astroo-, opa...^^
<matheus_carvalho> tranquilo?
<matheus_carvalho> join #ubuntu-br-sc
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> puf
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-12
<dk_millares> boa noite
<Carlosleocadio> Boa noite pergunta augun sabe se tem construtor 2 game engine para linux
<Carlosleocadio> Ou auto similar
<dk_millares> é aquele da valve?
<astroo-> dk_millares  Carlosleocadio  ola
<Carlosleocadio> Não sei eu isso ele para win mais quero migra para cria jogos só que quero usa linux não win. Augun conhesse uma geme engane para linux baseado em html5
<dk_millares> Carlosleocadio: tem ja viu aquela lista do github?
<dk_millares> de engines em js
<Carlosleocadio> Não que e isso e uma engine
<dk_millares> java script oras
<Carlosleocadio> Acabei e entra no sit dele tou dando un olhada
<dk_millares> Carlosleocadio: https://github.com/showcases/javascript-game-engines
<dk_millares> tem muitas interessantes!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Carom> Bom dia!
<Carom> Pessoal, POR FAVOR, sei que esse não é o canal específico, Mas QUANTOS DE VOCÊS USAM O UBUNTU PHONE (TOUCH) ? Obrigado
<Carom> Pessoal, POR FAVOR, sei que esse não é o canal específico, Mas QUANTOS DE VOCÊS USAM O UBUNTU PHONE (TOUCH) ? Obrigado
<pairossi> bom dia gente boa!!!!!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<pairossi> alguem com conhecimento em volume de boot ou instalacao do windows?
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , ele é avançado
<pairossi> valeu mirqui
<Carom> Pessoal, POR FAVOR, sei que esse não é o canal específico, Mas QUANTOS DE VOCÊS USAM O UBUNTU PHONE (TOUCH) ? Obrigado
<mirqui> :) boa sorte
<pairossi> : )
<mirqui> só ouví falar , numca ví alguém usando
<Carom> :(
<Carom> Não quero apple e nao quero android mais...   o.O
<mirqui> tenta o google
<Carom> ja rodei tudo...  minha preocupação sao os APPs
<Carom> de banco principalmente
<mirqui> digita ubuntu phone , prós e contras
<Carom> ja fiz tudo isso ...  :)
<Carom> nao tem muita coisa por ai
<mirqui> e ai , que deu ?
<mirqui> para home banking , usa o pc cara
<mirqui> mas se vc usa o smartphone , em tese é um mini pc
<mirqui> deve ter flash e java
<Carom> Santander nao funciona bem no ubuntu
<Carom> jamais instala o modulo de protecao necessario...
<Carom> ai uso tudo no cel
<mirqui> estou chutando , ví uma notícia , aqui e alí
<Carom> No cel nao precisa modulo de protecao pra nenhum banco, nao tem que atualizar navegador, etc etc etc ...   eh muito pratico
<Carom> o proprio App le o codigo de barras
<mirqui> tá , mas e ai , está protegido ou não seu home banking?
<mirqui> esta á a questão
<Carom> minhas duas preocupacoes sao a quantidade de APPs e GRAVAR as ligacoes com perfeicao (meu android faz isso)
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia cara
<Carom> Vlw
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Carom> Obrigado
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> rbelem: opa
<Elfon> rbelem: tá on?
<Elfon> alo
<Guest83951> qual programa de conversão de vídeo vcs me recomendam... um que seja tão útil e fácil de usar como o format factory
<igor_tchans> In Ubuntu , no need to program key or authentication of the Ubuntu system ?
<rbelem> Guest83951, tenta o https://handbrake.fr/
<Elfon> Pessoal, quais as principais diferenças entre IPP e AppSocket/HP JectDirec numa impressora wi fi?
<Efon> Pessoal, qual o canal que recupero minha senha?
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> opa
<Guest80439> boa tarde!!! alguem sabe se é possivel instalar esta ultima versão do ubuntu sem dvd?
<Guest80439> emulando?
<Elfon> Guest80439: como assim?
<Elfon> Guest80439: vc quer uma nova instalação ou somente atualizar?
<Guest80439> eu tenho um hd vazio
<Guest80439> e nenhum dvd
<Elfon> Guest80439: vc pode criar um pen drive bootável
<Elfon> Guest80439: vc tá rodando o q agora?
<Guest80439> eu tenho um hd com win 7 e outro vaazio
<Elfon> Guest80439: vc tem alguma mídia ou pen drive?
<Guest80439> sim
<Guest80439> meu telefone
<Elfon> Guest80439: na boa...sugiro um cd, dvd, pen drive ou cartão de memória
<Elfon> o recomendável e dar boot por uma das opções
<Elfon> é possível instalar com uma imagem gravada no hd...mas é beemmm mais complicado
<Elfon> se tiver outra maneira eu desconheço
<Elfon> usa um pendrive mesmo
<Guest80439> tem como?
<Guest80439> obrigado
<Guest80439> vou procurar
<Elfon> Guest54852: o mais fácil é vc baixar uma iso do ubuntu pelo win7
<Elfon> depois gravar a iso, fazendo um pen drive bootável, existem inúmeros programas que fazem isso....depois faz o boot pelo pen drive e seja feliz :)
<Guest80439> ja baixei
<Guest80439> nao tenho pendrive
<Guest80439> seria isso q vc falou?
<Guest80439> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Boot-de-ISO-GNULinux-gravada-no-disco-rigido
<Elfon> Guest54852: o problema é que vc deve tá familiarizado com particionamento, pq não é possível gravar o sistema na mesma partição
<Elfon> na boa...compra um dvd
<Elfon> queima a iso e seja feliz :)
<Guest80439> são dois hds!!!!
<Guest80439> se eu tivesse grana eu comprava
<Guest80439> eu sei instalar por dvd
<Guest80439> só quero outra forma
<Elfon> Guest54852: é barbada....vc queima a iso no dvd...depois no setup diz pra dar boot pelo cd/dvd
<Elfon> Guest54852: até onde sei...de outra maneira é beem mais complicado
<Elfon> talvez alguém no canal saiba te dizer
<lipeseis> ola...boa tarde a todos...
<lipeseis> estou tentando formatar meu not..com o ubuntu...logo que aparece a tela do ubuntu... ele da o seguinte erro...UNCOMPRESSION ERROR SYSTEM HELTED
<Ary_Mainart> mano, googlei o seu problema e achei esse tópico
<Ary_Mainart> da uma lida
<Ary_Mainart> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045464
<Ary_Mainart> veja se é o seu caso
<Ary_Mainart> provavelmente  seu disco rígido está comprimido para economizar espaço
<Ary_Mainart> tenta iniciar o ubunto live e particionar o disco primeiro
<Ary_Mainart> depois vc reinicia e tenta instalar
<Ary_Mainart> é uma sugestão
<lipeseis> eu estou com o win 8...e particionei...300gb para o ubuntu....
<lipeseis> asim que vou nao opçao de intalar..ele da o erro..
<Ary_Mainart> então, provavelmente o disco está particionado
<lipeseis> vou ver isso aqui...muito obrigado...
<Ary_Mainart> tenta excluir a partição que vc separou para o linux. deixa ela sem particionar
<Ary_Mainart> agora é minha vez
<Ary_Mainart> seguinte. O Debian não reconhece minha placa wireless nem minha placa de rede, mas o ubuntu reconhece. como faço pra instalar o driver do ubuntu no debian?
<Ary_Mainart> to querendo instalar o debian na minha máquina, mas sem net fica osso.
<Ary_Mainart> tenho o ubuntu que é o que eu uso atualmente
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-13
<pairossi> boa noite a todos ;)
<astroo-> ola
<pairossi> galera, montei uma iso no pendrive (iso do win8) mas quando da boot aparece um erro do grub>
<pairossi> como posso resolver isso? estou usando o live cd neste momento pq estou sem distro no hd
<renebarbosa> pairossi, acho meio dificil alguem te ajudar a resolver isso
<renebarbosa> problema de win num canal de linux
<renebarbosa> rs
<pairossi> kkk
<pairossi> na verdade o problema eh de linux
<pairossi> foi tudo feito via ubuntu 14.04
<renebarbosa> nah
<renebarbosa> que ferramenta você usou?
<renebarbosa> fala comigo pvt
<renebarbosa> pra nao ficar falando sobre mswin aqui
<sfdebug> Olá pessoal...
<astroo-> ola...
<sfdebug> Meu colega me emprestou um pen-drive dele com o Ubuntu, mas, através do Pen-Drive não está realizando boot para instalação... ocorre um erro dizendo: SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<sfdebug> O Pen-Drive está com a versão 14.04 LTS...
<sfdebug> eu decidi então baixar uma nova ISO (estou no Windows 7 neste instante) e gravar em um CD, porém, a ISO tem mais de 1GB... a que estou baixando, que é a versão 14.10 UU
<sfdebug> Alguém pode me ajudar? :)
<renebarbosa> sfdebug, use a ferramenta Unetbootin
<renebarbosa> pra criar um pendrive bootável
<renebarbosa> com a imagem do Ubuntu
<sfdebug> hummm...
<sfdebug> renebarbosa: vc aconselha eu instalar a versão 14.10 que estou baixando?
<hggdh> sfdebug: 14.10 será suportada por 9 meses; a 14.04 por 5 anos.
<renebarbosa> sfdebug, exatamente como o hggdh disse.
<renebarbosa> eu prefiro usar as versões LTS devido ao tempo de suporte de 5 anos
<sfdebug> a versão 14.10 não é a versão mais nova?
<renebarbosa> ficar atualizando de 9 em 9 meses não é pra mim
<renebarbosa> sfdebug, sim, versão de desenvolvimento com suporte de apenas 9 meses
<hggdh> sfdebug: é a mais nova, mas não é uma LTS
<renebarbosa> as versões de desenvolvimento são lançadas a cada 6 meses
<renebarbosa> e suportadas por 9 meses
<sfdebug> ah ta, entendi
<renebarbosa> as LTS são lançadas a cada 2 anos
<renebarbosa> e suportadas por 5
<hggdh> e as LTS de dois em dois anos; 2010, 2012, 2014, 2016, etc
<hggdh> heh
<sfdebug> vcs me recomendam eu baixar de algum endereço especifico?
<sfdebug> quero fazer o download via http mesmo...
<renebarbosa> sfdebug, torrent eu acho mais rápido
<renebarbosa> mas se quer http, vai no cdimages.ubuntu.com
<sfdebug> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.5/release/
<sfdebug> essa?
<hggdh> syim
<hggdh> sim*
<sfdebug> não cade em um CD a imagem né?
<sfdebug> cabe*
<sfdebug> é essa a imagem? ... http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.5/release/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<renebarbosa> sfdebug, vai de 14.04
<renebarbosa> suporte até 2019 =)
<sfdebug> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/
<sfdebug> esssa?
<sfdebug> rs, instalar o slack me é mais fácil :(
<sfdebug> tem tantas opções que não faço ideia de qual iso baixar
<renebarbosa> qual sua maquina?
<renebarbosa> se for uma maquina recente
<renebarbosa> provavelmente o 14.04.1-amd64 eh o ideal
<sfdebug> é um notebook Intel Core i3 e 4GB de ram
<sfdebug> 64 bits
<sfdebug> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<sfdebug> essa?
<renebarbosa> vc usa um mac?
<renebarbosa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<sfdebug> não, rs... eu achei estranho o mac estar ali no nome... mas...
<renebarbosa> rs
<sfdebug> perai...
<sfdebug> eu não tenho DVD virgem... oO
<sfdebug> eu consigo usar essa iso pra colocar no pen-drive?
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> use o unetbootin
<renebarbosa> tem pra windows gratuitamente no sourceforge
<sfdebug> ah blz, já baixei aqui :)
<sfdebug> renebarbosa: baixei... vou instalar no pen-drive e bootar aqui por ele... ja ja conecto aqui de XChat :P
<renebarbosa> blz
<sfdebug> mesmo erro :(
<sfdebug> o erro q dá é esse:
<sfdebug> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=bea0e89
<sfdebug> SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Petter Anvin et al
<sfdebug> Depois disso, fica somente um cursor piscando e não dá pra digitar nada... mesmo erro de boot do ubuntu que estava no pen-drive anteriormente :(
<sfdebug> alguma ideia?
<sfdebug> li vários posts em diversos locais e não encontrei uma solução plausível :(
<astroo-> drivers o terror do linux
<sfdebug> voltar tentar algo novo aqui...
<sfdebug> nada :(
<sfdebug> tentei com outro pen-drive pra ver se este era o problema, mas não....
<sfdebug> Pessoal, tentei com o Universal USB e com o UnetBootin criar a imagem do ubuntu no pen-drive... mas o mesmo erro aparece (não é bem uma mensagem de erro, mas não realiza o boot). Tentei com dois pen-drives distintos também, mesma coisa. A mensagem e sempre a mesma: "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al". Alguém tem alguma ideia?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pairossi> bom dia!!!
<pairossi> alguem ai entende de pendrive bootavel?
<pairossi> to sofrendo desde segunda feira com isso
<pairossi> estou usando o gparted, formatando em fat32, flag de boot e apos isso gravo a iso... mas quando dou boot entra no modo de grub rescue
<pairossi> acredito que o grub rescue eh do hd e nao do pendrive
<pairossi> outro detalhe: estou usando o liveCD do ubuntu 14.04
<Elfon> Bom dia
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém aí usa kde?
<elisboa> eae
<sfdebug> Olá :)
<gatinha> oi
<gatinha> alguem sabe algum link de tutorial em portugues pŕa instalar uma gtx 460 no ultimo ubuntu?
<gatinha> to sofrendo e num consigo!
<sfdebug> gatinha, vc é gatinha mesmo?
<sfdebug> ou entrou com esse nick somente para obter ajuda mais rápido?
<gatinha> nada a ver
<gatinha> se eu fosse feia não ajudava?
<hggdh> sfdebug: não mais repita este comportamento aqui, por favor.
<sfdebug> hggdh, perdão deus.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<felipealmeida> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Hunter10> Oi, tem alguém vivo aí ?
<Hunter10> Oláá
<Hunter10> Boa tarde.
<Hunter10> Boa tarde.
<Hunter10> Alguém ?
<Caio> pessoal boa tarde
<Caio> preciso de ajuda
<Guest33856> boatarde pessoal
<Guest33856> preciso de ajuda
<Guest33856> meu ubuntu só inicia em modo texto, o que devo digitar pra alterar pro grafico
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Hunter10> Por favor, sou novato no Linux e queria fazer umas perguntas.
<hggdh> Hunter10: pergunte. Se alguém souber a resposta...
<astroo-> e da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Hunter10> Então, me falaram que o Linux não pega vírus. Caso isso seja verdade, por que isso acontece ?
<hggdh> basicamente por que a penetração do Linux no povo-em-geral ainda não é o suficiente para atrair os canalhas e script kiddies
<hggdh> mas existem ataques contra programas no Linux.
<hggdh> (e contra o Linux em si)
<Hunter10> Certo. E eu baixei um anti virus avg para Linux. Como faço para instalá-lo ?
<hggdh> idealmente o site de onde o baixou terá informações sobre como instalar. Como jamais instalei avg, não sei.
<hggdh> (espero que o tenha baixado directo do fornecedor)
<Hunter10> Eu perguntei isso porque o arquivo que eu baixei foi do baixaki, e quando olhei os arquivos, não tem nenhum .exe para que eu o instale.
<Hunter10> Que era o que eu fazia no windows.
<hggdh> Hunter10: sim. .exe é coisa de Windows. Programas para *I (Linux, UNIX, AIX, etc) não usam esta convenção.
<hggdh> *IX
<Hunter10> Certo. Então tenho que ativar com o mouse os arquivos de extensão .I ou .IX ?
<Hunter10> É assim que eu faço ?
<hggdh> não. Tens que ler a documentação de como instalar a coisa.
<alvaro> instale por conta e risco
<Hunter10> Certo.
<Hunter10> Bom. Vou tentar aqui. Depois eu volto. Obrigado.
<hggdh> boa sorte.
<Hunter10> Valeu.
<alvaro> nunca instalei antivirus no linux
<hggdh> nem eu. Pode ser que, no futuro, eu instale algum. Mas tudo depende, basicamente, de onde vamos, e o que executamos
<hggdh> e sou paranoico
<hggdh> seja como for. No site da avg tem um .deb
<alvaro> baixaki é um enxame de virus
<hggdh> heh. Não conhecia. Mais um ponto contra
<alvaro> uma vez peguei o maldito HAO 123
<alvaro> uma praga
<hggdh> heh
<alvaro> hggdh iso no Windows, pra que fique claro rsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> *isso
<Hunter10> Voltei senhores.
<Hunter10> Não achei nenhum arquivo .I ou .IX.
<alvaro> cuidado com coisas do Baixaki
<Hunter10> Eu sei.
<hggdh> Hunter10: e não vais achar. Novamente, tens que descobrir como ele é instalado. Ou podes ir directo à fonte: http://free.avg.com/us-en/download-free-all-product
<Hunter10> Já utilizei muitos programas do baixaki. E sempre scaneava os arquivos com o antivírus antes, para não correr muito risco.
<hggdh> Hunter10: qual o nome do arquivo baixado?
<alvaro> se quer um um antivirus instale o ClamTk
<alvaro> na central de programas tem
<Hunter10> Está certo. Obrigado pela dica.
<alvaro> voce scaneava no Windows, linux é diferente
<Hunter10> Vou procurar aqui e já volto.
<Hunter10> É claro que se eu não instalei nenhum antivírus ainda, não tenho nenhuma segurança.
<Hunter10> Vou tentar instalar o ClamTK.
<hggdh> relativo. Nunca instalei um antivirus no Linux. E uso apenas Linux.
<alvaro> como disse linux não necessita de antivirus como o Windows
<alvaro> hggdh
 * hggdh sente-se falando ao vazio
<hggdh> sim?
<alvaro> que coisa, o cara quer um antivirus pra nada
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<alvaro> que loucura
<hggdh> e porque não baixar do fornecedor?
<hggdh> isto é, se fosse instalar um AV, iria directo ao fornecedor
<alvaro> gosta de emoções fortes :O
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bem. Meu cão pede-me um passeio
 * hggdh leva o cão para ver o gelo do lado de fora
<alvaro> gelo ???
<alvaro> esqueci, moras em outro país
<alvaro> :D
<hggdh> alvaro: Terra de Marlboro
<alvaro> Hollywood
<alvaro> :O
<hggdh> não, Texas
<hggdh> morei na California, mas ao norte, perto de San Francisco
<alvaro> haja dinheiro rsrsrsrs
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-14
<azilado> Olá glr, estou com problemas p/ instalar meu modem 3G no ubuntu 14.10, alguém ae poderia ajudar
<azilado> ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que hardware e e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<azilado> modem ZTE MF100, preciso de um driver recente dele p/ linux, pq meu ubuntu diz q ele é ultrapassado, tem uma linha de comando que pega ele + ela precisa baixar +901KB de dados, só que como baixo se não tenho como conectar?, preciso dum arquivo de instalação desse modem p/ ubuntu(linux)
<omelete> baixa desse pc q vc esta usando
<azilado> psé, só que já tô dsd cedo na luta atrás desse setup.lib + recente e não acho...
<azilado> antes, ele tava conectando, só que do nada ele não conecta +, ai usei essa linha de comando:
<azilado> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data wvdial comgt
<azilado> ai ele diz q falta +901KB p/ instalar, eu qria achar esses arquivos p/ baixar separadamente e jogar lá no linux, repetir o comando e ele instalar a interface do modem, consequentemente dando a conecção
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<alpha_> Totalmente perdido
<Leo__> bom dia
<Leo__> preciso de uma ajuda para resolver um problema. tentei instalar o celtx 64 bit seguindo este tutorial: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-celtx-2-9-7-ubuntu-linux/ mas não funcionou.
<Leo__> após apertar o botão do windows, quando pesquiso "celtx" aparecem  5 quadrados com uma mola em baixo e várias pastas do celtx
<Leo__> como faço para remover tudo e instalar o programa novamente?
<Leo__> ola
<Leo__> alguem online?
<Leo__> oi
<Leo__> como faço pra instalar o celtx
<Leo__> e desinstalar o que deu erro?
<Elfon> rbelem: opa
<seven83> alguem já instalou uma distro do ubuntu no raspberry pi?
<Ary_Mainart> Boa tarde
<Ary_Mainart> meu dvd nao monta
<Ary_Mainart> preciso gravar um dvd e o brasero nao consegue gravar porque nao deixa selecionar o disco
<Ary_Mainart> quando vou em preferencia - discos a unidade ate aparece la, mas nao consigo montar a unidade
<Ary_Mainart> como resolvo o problema
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Hunter10> hggdh
<Hunter10> Instalei o ClamTK
<Leo__> ola
<Leo__> alguem aí?
<astroo-> ola eu estou sempre
<Leo__> ve só, desistalei o celtx pq instalei ele e deu erro. mas quando eu pesquiso celtx no botao do ubuntu aparece um quadrado com uma mola em baixo, e o nome Celtx,  aparecem 5 coisas dessas
<Leo__> como que apaga isso da pesquisa?
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-15
<noob_> ola
<noob_> gostaria de saber se é possivel instalar sem o CD
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> via pen drive
<noob_> basta colar o arquivo no pen drive?
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu em downloads tem la a explicar
<noob_> obrigado, vou dar uma olhada
<astroo-> ok
<noob_> nao encontrei :(
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop  acho que e isso
<Alex-Musicman> hehe.. faz tempo que não queimo midia pra essas coisas
<Alex-Musicman> fiquei um bom tempo sem leitor aqui no meu PC.. então tinha que fazer tudo em pendrive. rs
<noob_> o programa esta no pen drive, executei mas só aparece opção de reiniciar e instalar com cd
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<manoel> bom dia
<manoel> estou com problema no som
<manoel> utilizo a versão mais nova do ubuntu
<manoel> já dei os comandos de alsa mixer
<manoel> reinstalei o driver e o som sumiu
<manoel> nem pelo alsa force reload dá funcionando
<manoel> e nem quando reinicio a máquina
<manoel> alguém pode ajudar
<kodare_br> ;)
<kodare_br> Hi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<maira> Oi
<maira> boa tarde
<maira> uso o ubuntu deeper drake na minha maquina devido a limitacoes de hardware
<maira> instalei uma placa wireless com o chipset AR9227
<maira> mas o deeper drake nao reconhece
<maira> aparece como unknow e nao carrega
<maira> como faço pra instalar o driver?
<maira> dei uma pesquisada e o driver ja vem no pacote ath9k
<maira> mas nao é o caso do deeper drake
<maira> alguem sabe me dizer como faço pra instalar esse driver?
<helpme> Minha internet esta lenta demais e no windows funciona normalmente
<maira> e ae pessoal
<maira> alguém pode me ajudar?
<maira> Ernandes,
<maira> vc ajudou meu pai a consertar o samba. me ajuda também
<maira> soh que o meu problema e mais sério
<maira> Alguém??????
<maira> ninguém interessado em fazer funcionar uma placa wireless com chipset atheros no ubuntu 6 deeper drake?????
<kodare_br> maira, estou pesquisando a respeito
<kodare_br> um amigo passou por esse problema a algum tempo ,estou tentando falar com ele !!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<kodare_br> boa tarde :D
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Ernandes> oi
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<Ernandes> rs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jhony> ola
<astroo-> ola
<jhony> voces aida envia o cd do ubuntu
<astroo-> nao podes pedir a 1 amigo para por numa pen drive?
<jhony> queria baixa do cd
<astroo-> tens boa ligaçao net?
<jxajro> Boa noite!!!
<jxajro> Só uma curiosidade... eu tentei kriptografar um pendrive que tenho e queria saber se dá pra apagar e colocar arquivos normalmente ou o que deixar tem que deixar.
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<maira> Olá
<maira> atualizei meu sistema para o xubuntu
<maira> porém tentei instalar o driver da minha placa de vídeo e ficou pior do que estava
<maira> como faço pra reverter para o driver que veio com o SO?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-11-16
<astroo-> jxajro   ve o privado
<CyL> jxajro: já resolveu seu problema com o pendrive?
<Creto> Boa noite, gente boa do Ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> ok astroo
<jxajro> Oi CyL..nao resolvi nao cara...deixa pra lá..já desisti. :-(
<CyL> jxajro: seja mais claro sobre sua dúvida, vc quer escrever dados criptografados no penderive?
<CyL> jxajro: ou vc quer criptografar o penderive inteiro?o
<jxajro> queria criptografar ele pelo linux mas a hora que eu achar um Windows de alguem generoso eu peço pra criptografar pelo windows.
<jxajro> Olha CyL
<jxajro> quero criptografar o pendrive inteiro e gostaria de saber se ele é um pendrive normal ou não.
<jxajro> posso continuar usando ele como um pendrive normal mesmo depois de criptografado???
<CyL> jxajro: Bom, o dispositivo em si continua sendo só um pendrive, se algum vc precisar usar ele é só formatar novamente e utilizá-lo
<CyL> jxajro: Sobre como acessar os seus arquivos no pendrive crptografado, a resposta é que isso depende de como vc fizer essa criptografia
<CyL> jxajro: Inicialmente tenha em mente que se o pendrive for criptografado no Linux, o mesmo não vai estar acessível no Windows e vice-versa
<jxajro> sim..eu entendi que dá pra criptografar metade dele....40% ou o que a pessoa quiser só queria saber se a parte criptografada uso normalmente.
<CyL> jxajro: Normalmente ao ser inserido em seu computador o sistema irá solicitar a senha para acesso aos arquivos, e a partir daí a utilização é transparente pra você
<jxajro> Perai...quer dize que se eu criptografar pelo Windows naõ posso abrir no Linux?
<CyL> jxajro: Depende de como vc fizer, esse pendrive não será lido em computadores com windows, mesmo com parte dele sem criptografar
<CyL> jxajro: Não, porque as soluções de criptografia são diferente no Linux e no Windows
<jxajro> Ah tá...é que quando eu consegui criptografar ele apagou o que eu tinha nele e quando tentei gravar alguma cosia mesmo depois de ter posto a senha não gravou.
<jxajro> Ah tá...foi bom vc avisar então
<jxajro> Eu queria criptografar um HD externo aqui pra segurança de dados.
<jxajro> mas se eu fizer isso só vou poder abrir num linux.
<jxajro> ok..já ajudou bastante..obrigado :-)
<jxajro> Essas coisas os sites naõ esplicam
<jxajro> explicam
<jxajro> mas valeu pelas dicas CyL..vou tentar uma hora criptografar o pendrive pra poder aprender a criptografar o HD externo.
<jxajro> obrigado então pela ajuda Astroo e CyL
<CyL> jxajro: disponha
<jxajro> :-)
<kavaco> galera
<kavaco> boa noite
<kavaco> tenho um dell inspiron 5447
<kavaco> com intel hd e radeon r7
<kavaco> não consigo usar ele no kubuntu
<kavaco> o amd radeon
<kavaco> nem com o driver proprietário do "drive manager"
<kavaco> nem baixado do site
<kavaco> o kubuntu reconhece e instala o drive aberto
<kavaco> mas não tenho como setar ele como padrão
<kavaco> o padrão é o intel hd
<kavaco> alguém pode me ajudar?
<kavaco> xGrind: vc usava mandriva?
<xGrind> kavaco, usava mageia
<kavaco> ah
<kavaco> lembro de você de lá
<xGrind> :D
<kavaco> depois que comprei esse note, não consegui usar ele
<kavaco> eu prefiro ele
<Celso> xGrind: usava?
<Celso> tá usando qual agora
<kavaco> mas o ubuntu reconhece o meu hardware melhor
<kavaco> tenho o ubuntu instalado
<kavaco> e o kubuntu
<Celso> casei com xubuntu
<xGrind> Celso, xubuntu kk
<kavaco> no ubuntu 14.04 instalei o amd catalyst e funciona blz
<Celso> ja faz uns 3 anos com xubuntu
<kavaco> já no kubuntu não funciona
<kavaco> quando eu vou lá no painel e vou em Getor de Controladores, eu seleciono o drive proprietário, ele instala o amd catalyst do repositório
<kavaco> aí do nada, o kernel para de reconhecer a amd radeon
<kavaco> não aparece no dmidecode nem no lspci
<astroo-> kavaco   poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<kavaco> xGrind, Celso: fazem ideia do que pode ser?
<astroo-> kavaco   ola
<kavaco> astroo: valeu, obrigado pela dica
<xGrind> kavaco, atualizou o kernel?
<kavaco> sim
<kavaco> atualizei
<kavaco> cara, tenho 2 meses com esse note, já instalei ubuntu, openmandriva, mageia, opensuse, kubuntu e fedora
<Celso> nunca tive video radeon
<Celso> tive nvidia e era só instalar drive
<kavaco> só funcionou no ubuntu(que inclusive está instalado ainda em dual boot com o kubuntu e win8.1)
<kavaco> e também funcionou no fedora 20 com kde
<kavaco> mas ele é muito seco
<kavaco> e muita coisa não é bem integrada
<kavaco> então, pulei fora
<Celso> kavaco: no lspci aparece o modulo carregado certinho?
<kavaco> como uso kde, se não for mageia, que seja kubuntu :D
<kavaco> não
<kavaco> o radeon não
<kavaco> vou te mandar
<kavaco> Celso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9036295/
<Celso> hum
<Celso> tem o modulo disponivel no kernel pra carregar?
<Celso> quando usava slackware algum modulos colocar na unha pra carregar
<Celso> talvez precise fazer isso
<kavaco> não sei
<kavaco> como olho?
<kavaco> sei que tem instalado xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-radeon, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kavaco> estes 3 estão instalados
<Celso> faz tempo que nao mexo
<Celso> nem lembro mais o comando pra listar os modulos do kernel disponivel
<Celso> vou nessa
<kavaco> xGrind: usa ubuntu ou kubuntu?
<xGrind> kavaco, xubuntu
<kavaco> que ambiente é?
<kavaco> vou olhar na net
<xGrind> xfce + ubuntu
<xGrind> :D
<kavaco> legal, vi umas imagens aqui
<kavaco> a diferença de desempenho comparando com o KDe é grande?
<xGrind> kavaco, muita diferença. kde , gnome 3 e unity devoram muita ram e processador
<xGrind> xfce é comparado ao gnome 2
<kavaco> eh, aqui fica com 600mb sem nada aberto
<xGrind> aqui ta usando 680mb com pidgin, hexchat, 2 pdf abertos
<kavaco> bom
<xGrind> hexchat puxando 105mb, pidgin 79mb e pdf 74mb
<kavaco> acho que o kde só não gasta mais que o firefox
<kavaco> quase 500mb
<kavaco> HUAHAUAUHAU
<kavaco> só ele
<xGrind> o firefox ate q ta de boa. ja foi pior
<xGrind> uso só ele aqui. nao gosto do chrome
<xGrind> aquele midori ate que é legalzinho e leve, mas muito bugado. da crash direto
<kavaco> uso mais o chrome
<kavaco> funciona melhor com contas google, eu acho
<kavaco> mas gosto mais do bom e velho FF
<kavaco> xGrind: vou reiniciar aqui, to seguindo um tutorial pra ver se consigo colocar a radeon pra gerar
<kavaco> e acho que depois disso vou dormir, já são 01:21 aqui na bahia
<kavaco> D:
<kavaco> já volto
<xGrind> kavaco, resolveu?
<kavaco> começou a esquentar mais
<kavaco> o processador
<kavaco> depois de algumas atualizações
<kavaco> usando um ppa do tutorial
<kavaco> xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/enable-and-use-open-source-radeon-drivers-in-a-muxless-hybrid-graphics-intelamd-setup/
<kavaco> mas esse comando não dá certo
<kavaco> cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<kavaco> diz arquivo não encontrado
<kavaco> se eu me acostumasse com windows novamente, eu ia desistir de linux
<kavaco> usava mageia pq não me dava dor de cabeça, agora a amd não colabora :/
<xGrind> ta usando kubuntu?
<kavaco> sim
<kavaco> o ubuntu tá roando blz
<kavaco> com o amd catalyst
<kavaco> até consigo alternar entre a amd radeon e a intel hd
<kavaco> no notebook
<kavaco> mas a temperatura lá fica no mínimo a 65º
<kavaco> enquanto no suse, kubuntu e mageia ficava em torno de 48 a 52
<kavaco> tem horas que o ubuntu chega a 72, 75º...
<xGrind> nuss ;x
<kavaco> acha saudável pra máquina?
<kavaco> rsrsrs
<xGrind> nao. o processador aqui é intel atom. nao esquenta pq é de tablet xD
<kavaco> :D
<kavaco> por isso estou evitando de usar ubuntu
<xGrind> o cooler é menor do q uma caixa de fosforo
<xGrind> gosto do ubuntu pela facilidade. mas o ruim sao os bugs. agora ate q está mais tranquilo, mas tem hora q o thunar fecha do nada, congela e tenho q reiniciar a maquina pelo botao
<kavaco> ahauahauahauahauahauaha
<xGrind> kavaco, flws. aki ja é 2:42
<kavaco> o kubuntu ta massa
<kavaco> tbm vou
<kavaco> xGrind: abraço ae
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Wolfire> Bom dia! sera que existe suporte aos domingos? rs
<Wolfire> gostaria de fazer a update do ubuntu 12.10 para o 14.10 é possivel?
<ricardoo> boa tarde
<ricardoo> acabei de baixar o ubunto
<ricardoo> so que nao sei como instalar
<ricardoo> e a proposito nao entendo muito de computação
<ricardoo> tem como alguem me ajudar a instalar
<rssolivei> no site do ubuntu tem um tutorial ricardoo
<ricardoo> valeu <rssolivei> vou procurar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest76065> galera, não sei por que motivo mas alguns arquivos que estavam no meu hd externo foram corrompidos, agora não consigo excluir eles nem por reza no ubuntu... já tentei excluir pelo terminal utilizando o comando rm -r -f e mesmo assim não consigo... alguem pode me dar uma luz?
<KurtKraut> Guest76065, Que mensagem de erro aparece?
<Guest76065> esse é o problema
<Guest76065> não dá nenhum erro... mas não exclui
<Guest76065> deu um erro aqui agora
<Guest76065> Erro ao obter informação para o arquivo "/mnt/wwn-0x50014eef055563fe-part1/FILMES/SNOOPY - BOA VIAGEM, CHARLIE BROWN.avi": Erro de entrada/saída
<KurtKraut> Guest76065, Me parece ser dano físico no HD.
<Guest76065> pau no hd?
<Guest76065> vixi
<maira> fala pessoal. to com dois computadores em casa ligados em rede. um  com o ubuntu e o outro com o xubuntu. o smb.conf dos dois computadores é o mesmo. só mudei o nome netbios e o compartilhamento. o ubuntu enxerga o xubuntu, mas o xubuntu nao enxerga o ubuntu. O que faço?
<Raphael> ola
<Raphael> alguem??????????
<Raphael> meu pc é esse : http://www.samsung.com/br/consumer/it-products/notebooks-netbooks/high-performance/NP550P5C-AE1BR queria saber se ele roda ubuntu de boa
<Raphael> se tem problema com drivers
<Raphael> nao sou usuario avançado
<BrunoPT> Raphael: corra em livecd e teste
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 14.10 liberado, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 14.04 liberado, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 14.10 liberado, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"
<maira> alguém vai me ajudar?
<Raphael> mas entao @BrunoPT, aqui fala para baixar o iso amd64, mas meu pc eh intel i7 e a placa de video eh nvidia
<BrunoPT> maira: no explorador escreva smb://ipdodestino
<BrunoPT> Raphael: é a amd64, isso significa que é para arquitectura 64bits
<Raphael> aahh pensei q era só para amd 64 bits
<Raphael> vlw cara
<ttn> olá, gostaria de ajuda com a instalação do ubunto por cima do windows 8. Ele foi instalado em uma partição pelo pendrive. Ocorreu tudo certo até reiniciar, ele só fica na mensagem "start pxe over ipv4", mesmo tendo trocado o boot primário para o hd. Tentei instalar outro OS (elementary) mas acontece a mesma coisa. alguém pode me ajudar?
<KurtKraut> ttn, Se o computador veio com Windows 8 de fábrica provavelmente ele tem algo chamado UEFI, uma proteção que impede que outros sistemas operacionais diferentes do Windows seja instalado. Dê uma pesquisada sobre como desabilitar o UEFI. Em alguns computadores, é uma opção que você desliga na BIOS.
<corvolino> KurtKraut: helper
<KurtKraut> corvolino, :D
<ttn> obrigada pela resposta, KurtKraut. mas eu fiz isso antes de instalar o ubuntu e mesmo assim tive esse problema
<KurtKraut> ttn, No primeiro resultado do Google achei isso daqui, você já viu? http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/topic/1024171-resolvido-pxe-over-ipv4-ipv6/
<ttn> eu tinha visto sim, mas foi com um outro vídeo sobre desativar o uefi no modelo do notebook que funcionou. o problema agora é que fica um tempão uma tela com um umas informações sobre o processador e depois aparece a mensagem no final (no boot name received) e inicia o ubuntu
<ttn> desculpe pelas perguntas, eu estou migrando para o linux hoje e não entendo nada. estava desesperada achando que tinha destruído o computador rs
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barezobr> Gente, alguém pode me ajudar? gosto muito de jogos antigos, um deles é o CS, e outros emuladores do Super nitendo. Pra eu jogar, eu tenho que usar o Wine!! daí começa o problema, esses aplicativos ficam alterando o som do PC pra mais alto e mais baixo e sem som e mais alta! como se resolve esse problema?
<barezobr> parece um tipo de conflito com o som!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AnjoNegro> Boa Noite!!
<astroo-> ola
<AnjoNegro> Gostaria de uma informação, alguem sabe de um material para novato na instalação ubuntu server?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<AnjoNegro> obrigado astroo
<Nandoex> sou novo por aqui e gostaria de tirar um duvida
<Nandoex> boa noite pessoal
<Nandoex> gostaria d saber como almentar a minha particao ou juntar outra com a que fica instalado o sistema ubuntu
<xGrind> AnjoNegro, aow. da uma olhada no vivaolinux. tem muita coisa la
<astroo-> ola  poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<AnjoNegro> obrigado xGrind
<xGrind> AnjoNegro, de nada. =)
<xGrind> Nandoex, as vezes nao da. tipo, se vc tiver uma partição primaria e outra secundaria, nao tem como juntar as duas
<Nandoex> tipo assim meu problema [e q tenho um hd de 500 e quando instalei o ubuntu ele ficou somente em 29 gb e quando tento baixar algo q tem q instalar ele fala q n tenho espaco
<Nandoex> sendo q preciso d uns programas pra minha area q sao programas para clp de criacao de logicas
<Nandoex> tem como redirecionar esses downloads para area q n esta livre tipo o restanto do hd
<Nandoex> desculpa as perguntas mas e q sou novo no sistema
<xGrind> Nandoex, vc particionou o disco? o certo é criar 3 partições: / , /home e swap
<Nandoex> vlw xgrind consegui fazer ele redirecionar paar o espaco livre minhas instalacoes obg
<gmantovani> boa noite, estava usando o apache2 com php5 e testando alguns projetos, porém após uma tentativa de instalar o zend framework meu php parou de funcionar...agora aparece o código do php quando acessoas páginas...já desinstalei tudo umas duas vezes, mas acho q tem alguma configuração ficando como lixo que está causando isto. Alguém pode me ajudar ?
<gmantovani> uma coisa q acho q estou doido é que achei q havia um o arquivo /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini mas estou encontrando apenas o /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<gmantovani> isto está correto ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-09
<picasso_> pessoal nvidia se dá bem com o linux?
<KurtKraut> picasso_, muito bem, melhor que AMD.
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Tem driver oficial para Linux e sofre atualizações.
<picasso_> Excelente, porque o amd aqui é foda... =/
<KurtKraut> picasso_, E jogo bastante com NVIDIA+Linux
<picasso_> Perfeito então, amd aqui, fica passando umas linhas nos vídeos que assisto... muito ruim pqp... mesmo sendo onboard, no windows, não tem isso mas estou usando cada vez menos windows...
<picasso_> alguém sabe onde eu acho o jodin3? =/
<andrepterra> primeira vez usando ubuntu. Instalei a 14.10. Estou com problemas (dependency) na instalação de alguns programas. Como resolver?
<andrepterra> E como faço para mudar de 14.10 para 14.04.3?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<picasso_> corrigir dependências é apt-get -f install após tentar instalar o pacote (programa), agora, transformar o ubuntu de 14.10 pra 14.04 nem sei...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<feiosu> alguem
<feiosu> online?
<Guest57878> Bom dia
<Guest57878> Meu ubuntu está todo em ingles, tentei colocar em portugues não consigo (settings>users) e (settings>idiomas) e nada. Estou fazendo algo errado?
<leo__> ..
<Guest57878> desculpa.. estou aprendendo.
<Guest57878> Seria o Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS?
<shallwe> agora sim bom dia galera
<shallwe> que venham as perguntas :)
<rafael> bom dia
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> http://sourcedigit.com/9432-top-10-best-custom-themes-ubuntu-14-04/ ta aí, e depois dizem que não tem themas pro ubuntu 14.04 :)
<Guest57878> Muito bom os temas.. estou baixando ele já.
<Guest57878> Pra instalar só aqueles comandos que estão embaixo de cada tema?
<shallwe> Guest57878, é as vezes é bom dar uma mudada, isso que é bom, poder personalizar, qualquer coisa depois é só voltar
<Guest57878> Como faço pra mencionar voce?
<shallwe> é só começar a digitar o nome Gues e depois apertar tab
<shallwe> ele completa sozinho
<shallwe> ou claro o meu shall.. e pressiona tab
<Guest57878> shallwe: Aqui está dando um erro (err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security ... ... 404 not found)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> merbom dia
<shallwe> Guest57878, bom aí o tema não existe mais mesmo :(
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<shallwe> mirqui, claro tudo tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<shallwe> galeraaaa ta quaseeeee http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/
<shallwe> faltam meia hora pra começarem as transmissões
<Guest57878> shallwe: Aaa blz.. você tem facil o java que eu possa instalar? Porque ontem peguei uns 3 javas e dava o mesmo erro. Desculpa tantas perguntas, instalei o ubuntu ontem e estou perdido kkk
<shallwe> dá tempo é só se inscrever
<shallwe> Guest57878, tem um comando no ubuntu pra instalar isso, java codec etc
<shallwe> Guest57878, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest57878> shallwe: aqui apareceu unable to locate package.. mas onde?
<shallwe> Guest57878, como assim? com o comando que te passei?
<rafael> Guest57878: procure no google por: java webupd8
<Guest57878> Sim
<shallwe> Guest57878, segue a dica do rafael ele sabe das coisas :)
<Guest57878> rafael: estou pesquisando
<Guest57878> shallwe: tranquilo, obrigado.
<shallwe> blz pura
<shallwe> instalei o thema Numix bem legal :)
<Guest57878> Estou tendo problemas com "e:"
<rafael> e:?
<Guest57878> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<shallwe> Guest57878, faz ai sudo apt-get install -f
<rafael> Guest57878: vc parou alguma instalação pela metade?
<Guest57878> rafael: não.
<Guest57878> E acho que vou deixar isso aqui pra lá.. Instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 que estava logo no site.. Mas vi aqui que foi descontinuado. Já estou baixando o 14.04
<Guest57878> Isso é devido a minha versão que instalei?
<mirqui> tenta o java que tem na central de programas
<Guest57878> mirqui: dá Not found
<shallwe> Guest57878, a é verdade, eu uso ubuntu 14.04
<mirqui> então instala a central de programas
<mirqui> tem no synaptic
<Guest57878> Estou baixando o 14.04 já. Vou esperar e volto aqui
<mirqui> e no terminal , sudo apt-get instal program-center
<Guest57878> mirqui: ok, vou fazer aqui
<mirqui> e boa sorte :)
<Guest57878> deu o mesmo erro
<Guest57878> mirqui: obrigado. Vou colocar o outro agora.
<mirqui> então não perde tempo , vai para a versão 14.04
<Guest57878> Volto já
<shallwe> que legal esse Numix thema pro ubuntu, ficou bem diferente :) ícones redondos
<mirqui> numix não conheço ,
<mirqui> tem o captiva , os ícones são redondos e bonitos tbm
<shallwe> mirqui, olha como ficou meu desktop http://postimg.org/image/n0yru2nkr/
<shallwe> captiva não conheço
<shallwe> vou ver
<mirqui> quer o link para o tema?
<shallwe> mirqui, http://sourcedigit.com/9432-top-10-best-custom-themes-ubuntu-14-04/
<shallwe> o Numir é o primeiro :) o mais usado, é o que fiz pelo menos
<shallwe> fala eloi_carneiro :)
<shallwe> http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/ 20 min pra começar :)
<mirqui> é quase igual o do captiva
<shallwe> mirqui, a bom. legal que ele deu mais uma otimizada nos espaços, ficou bem bom
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/09/instale-os-icones-captiva-no-ubuntu-e-linux-mint.html
<shallwe> não sei pq mas ta na moda essas cores mais "flat" sabe, mais poker face kkkkk
<shallwe> sem degrades ou nada
<shallwe> mirqui, legal
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/search/label/temas
<shallwe> parecem mais caprichados
<mirqui> tem um monte de temas
<shallwe> a sim, esse eu conhecia, mas a maioria é pra ubuntu 15.04 pra cima, eu usava esse ARC
<mirqui> estou usando um ubuntu touch , é bem legal
<shallwe> mirqui, legal tb é tipo flat
<shallwe> sem os degradês
<mirqui> xii velho não sei que quer dizer degrades :)
<shallwe> mirqui, é quando uma cor vai variando do mais fraco pro mais escuro
<shallwe> ubuntu a barra por exemplo começa na cor escura e vai ficando meio claro, essa transição chamamos de degradê
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, bom dia
<shallwe> isso se usava muito no passado, windows, mac osx, ios, android etc, agora é tudo flat, tudo cores sólidas, é a tendência :)
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, :)
<shallwe> primeira palestra cai bem o que uso legal :) Desmitificando o Cordova/PhoneGap - Como criar APPs mobile com HTML5, CSS e JavaScript - See more at: http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/#sthash.S3Q2bsxd.dpuf
<shallwe> Desmitificando o Cordova/PhoneGap
<rafael> shallwe: não consigo acessar a palestra
<shallwe> rafael, o link pra assistir está no e-mail que eles te enviaram
<mirqui> desculpa shallwe , pausa para um lanchinho :)
<rafael> shallwe: não recebi
<shallwe> rafael, vixi bom aí tem que ver com eles
<shallwe> tem o chat la na página
<shallwe> rafael, http://meuwebinar.net.br/ev/9111/
<shallwe> rafael, http://meuwebinar.net.br/ev/9113/
<shallwe> rafael, http://meuwebinar.net.br/ev/9114/
<shallwe> são apelas pré gravadas, me passaram no chat estes links só fazer login com o facebook
<rafael> shallwe: peguei aqui
<rafael> só tem o link no facebook
<shallwe> me passaram estes 3 links por enquanto
<elisboa> Bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<elisboa> belezinha, mirqui ?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai :) ?
 * FabRic slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large fishbot
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia, alguem sabe dizer por que só consigo reiniciar o modem tg 580v2 pelo telnet ou pela wi-fi, e tambem quando configuro nao consigo mudar o ip da lan!
<rafael> 3g?
<sUbMuNdO> nao nao, 3g nao
<sUbMuNdO> pelo computador pelo navegador nao consigo so se acessar o navegador pelo wi-fi, agora pelo terminal usando telnet 192.168.1.1  depois senha e reboot consigo , agora nao consigo mudar o ip da lan
<rafael> vc tem um roteador wifi separado?
<Lucas_> shallwe: estou de volta.. com o ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> Guest94168, agora sim :)
<Guest94168> Ja consegui instalar o java.
<Guest94168> Bem melhor agora, idioma portugues também.
<Guest94168> Agora só uma duvida.. eu estava tentando instalar pelo pen driver mas me aparecia um erro.. VSF algo do tipo, conhece?
<shallwe> Guest94168, sim, o 14.04 é LTS, esta versão tem suporte muito mais tempo, a próxima é a 16.04
<shallwe> Guest94168, mas não deve ter dado erro em nada certo?
<Guest94168> shallwe: dava esse erro no 14.10.. tentei pelo CD e foi normalmente. Queria saber porque queria instalar também no netbook e nele não tem cd/dvd
<shallwe> Guest94168, então vc instalou pelo dvd?
<Guest94168> shallwe: sim
<Guest94168> e não apareceu o erro.. mas no pen driver aparece
<shallwe> pois é estranho, bom se você depois colocasse o erro certinho aqui
<Guest94168> Vou procurar
<shallwe> blz
<Guest94168> shallwe: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<shallwe> mas o 14.04 é bem bom, eu a partir das últimas versões só uso LTS ou seja 14.04 e a próxima só vou por a 16.04 que sairá ano que vem
<shallwe> Guest94168, isso é erro de kernel panic?
<Guest94168> eu instalei o 14.10 porque foi o que apareceu logo quando entrei no site. Nunca instalei linux no meu pc, primeira vez então estou por fora de muita coisa ainda.
<Guest94168> shallwe: isso kernel panic
<shallwe> Guest94168, então vc instalou ele e depois fica dando esse erro certo? não entra no ubuntu
<Guest94168> shallwe: Não, mandei ele da boot pelo pen driver e ele já aparece isso.. Não instalava nem nada.
<shallwe> então ele nem entra no ubuntu live pra instalar isso?
<Guest94168> shallwe: isso.
<shallwe> pois é deve ser algo no seu disco, o que tem nesse note? windows e algo mais?
<shallwe> já volto ai pegar um café
<Guest94168> shallwe: eu tentei instalar no meu pc certo.. e dava esse erro. Peguei o mesmo .iso e coloquei no DVD e coloquei no meu PC e foi normalmente. Só que queria instalar em um netbook e o netbook não tem cd/dvd.
<Guest94168> tranquilo. sem problema
<sUbMuNdO> rafael, tenho nao é modem roteador!é um branco da oi!
<Leonardo_> Bom dia
<Leonardo_> ????
<Leonardo_> Olá ?
<shallwe> Guest94168, e como vc instalou no pendrive?
<shallwe> foi com o programa que tem lá que o ubuntu recomenda?
<Guest94168> shallwe: utilizei o usb installer universal
<shallwe> é esse mesmo
<shallwe> pois é estranho isso, só se é algo na partição ou com seu note, qual seu note? nome dele
<Guest94168> mas ai que está.. logo depois consegui pelo cd
<shallwe> a bom, menos mal :)
<Guest94168> Alguem utiliza o Jodin3?
<jefferson_> Bom dia pessoal
<jefferson_> Sera que alguem pode me ajudarcom Lubuntu
<jefferson_> ????
<jefferson_> Meu Notebook Toshiba IS1462, não abre a webcam e não ta lendo cd, o que pode ser?
<jefferson_> o Lubunto é a versão 12.04
<jefferson_> quando instalei o Ubuntu tambem não pegava!
<xGrind> jefferson_, ja tentou com o lubuntu 14.04 ?
<xGrind> é a última versão LTS
<xGrind> talvez pode estar com esse bug corrigido
<jefferson_> isso acontecia no ubuntu
<jefferson_> instalei a versão 14 e não pegava a webcam
<jefferson_> mais acho que pegava o cd
<jefferson_> ja tentei de tudo e não consegui nada
<xGrind> jefferson_, ja procurou em foruns do ubuntu pra ver se já aconteceu com mais alguém com a mesma máquina que a sua?
<jefferson_> ontem fui no site da toshiba e vi alguns drives para plataforma linux baixei mais não instalou
<jefferson_> ja procurei no forum mais não deu certo
<jefferson_> vou atualizar a minh aversão para a 14
<xGrind> jefferson_, faz um teste no virtualbox antes, pra não perder tempo instalando e ter erro depois
<xGrind> jefferson_, tente isso: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/hardware/4306-instalar-drivers-proprietarios-no-ubuntu-e-facil-.htm
<xGrind> o post é antigo, mas o processo é o mesmo
<jefferson_> Ok, valeu,muito obrigado!
<lucas_> shallwe: qual o site que voce me mandou pra instalar o java?
<xGrind> Guest7393, procure por java ppa no google. vc vai achar tutorial pra instalar em portugues
<Guest7393> estou quase desistindo
<Guest7393> não dá de jeito nenhum
<elisboa> pois é
<lucas_vasconcelo> ubuntu consegue ter suporte a 2 monitores?
<Dead_Thinker> lucas_vasconcelo: sim
<lucas_vasconcelo> Dead_Thinker: ele não está encontrando o outro monitor.. por isso estranhei
<shallwe> galera que ta acompanhando o Semana do Linux as 14h Desenhando objetos realistas com inkscape
<shallwe> quem não recebeu ainda o link segue: http://meuwebinar.net.br/ev/9060/
<PauloBrEs> boa tarde galera
<PauloBrEs> estou com o ubuntu 15.10 esta em ingles e ja instalei os idiomas portugues e nada de mudar
<PauloBrEs> ??
<Geese_Howard> PauloBrEs: já leu aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<PauloBrEs> ja fiz isso
<PauloBrEs> mas nao muda
<Geese_Howard> rebootou?
<hggdh> e já logged out/in de novo/
<hggdh> ?
<PauloBrEs> sim
<PauloBrEs> quer acessar aqui via teamview?
<PauloBrEs> ja tentei de tudo
<Geese_Howard> deus me livre
<Geese_Howard> mas se vc fez tudo corretamente
<Geese_Howard> te recomendo a versão 14.04.3 do ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> que é a versão estável
<Geese_Howard> pode ser que esteja bugado seu sistema
<PauloBrEs> blz
<PauloBrEs> vou reinstalar de novo
<shallwe> adoro esse Super + W :)
<shallwe> será que tem como colocar o atalho igual ao gnome 3 de quando eu colocar o mouse no canto superior esquerdo ele fazer este efeito?
<hugo> Galera.. boa tarde!
<hugo> alguem aqui tem ou já teve experiencia na instalação do zimbra?
<rafael> hugo: o/
<hugo> rafael, será que pode me dar um help man!?
<rafael> hugo: diga
<hugo> seguinte.. o preciso colocar o z-push pra rodar nesse cara!
<hugo> tem alguma dica?!
<rafael> hugo: em que parte tá dando problema?
<hugo> rafael, estou querendo rodar ele no mesmo server que está o zimbra
<hugo> quando tendo acessar o endereço do srv com o caminho
<hugo> pera ai
<rafael> hugo: vc tem que instalar ele juntamente com o apache
<rafael> hugo: mas pq vc não usa IMAP?
<rafael> hugo: tem que ser zpush?
<hugo> https://dpaste.de/dgHH
<hugo> rafael, tem que ser com ele
<hugo> rafael, https://dpaste.de/dgHH
<rafael> onde vc colocou a pasta?
<wesleystos> não to conseguindo instalar outros programas
<wesleystos> ta dando erro dizendo falha na conexão
<wesleystos> alguem pode me ajudar
<rafael> vc está usando o servidor web padrão do zimbra (jetty)
<wesleystos> não sei dizer sou super novato
<rafael> hugo: vc está usando o servidor web padrão do zimbra (jetty)
<hugo> rafael, estamos com o jetty mesmo!
<rafael> sem proxy com o apache?
<wesleystos> W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<wesleystos> da ese erro
<rafael> hugo: acho que vc consegue o zpush com apache, nginx e lighthttp
<rafael> mas acho que não com jetty
<hugo> rafael, será cara!?
<rafael> hugo: seria ideal configurar o apache recebendo requisições do zimbra e o apache recebendo requisições do zpush
<hugo> tem alguma dica de onde posso achar isso!?
<rafael> hugo: tem que ser em portugues?
<hugo> bem.. não obrigatóriamente, asuahs
<hugo> mas jpá achei muita coisa.. mas poucas ajudaram
<rafael> hugo: seguinte, cara
<hugo> rafael, outro detalhe
<hugo> estou com os dois no mesmo srv
<wesleystos> alguem pode me ajudar para instalar os programas
<rafael> hugo: vc já tinha dito
<rafael> hugo: mas as requisições tem que ser recebidas pelo apache para funcionar
<hugo> rafael, malz ae!
<rafael> existem vários tutoriais, inclusive no site do zimbra, ensinando como usar o apache como proxy para as requisições do zimbra
<rafael> é até melhor que seja assim
<hugo> wesleystos, qual programa quer instalar?!
<hugo> rafael, estou observando aqui.. mas sinceramente, não sei onde está o erro!
<rafael> hugo: depois que vc fizer isso, será possível colocar o z-push no seu servidor juntamento com o zimbra
<rafael> hugo: o erro é que o jetty não sabe onde está a pasta do zpush
<rafael> e pelo que eu sei, o zpush é feito para funcionar das seguintes formas:
<rafael> ou zpush+apache, ou zpush+nginx ou zpush + lighthttp
<rafael> mas não deverá funcionar com zpush+jetty
<rafael> até pq vc deve um servidor web como alguns módulos de php instalado
<wesleystos> quero usar a central de instalção
<wesleystos> mais só daerro
<hugo> rafael, na realidade então, preciso separar o zimbra do z-push correto!?
<hugo> wesleystos, vai pelo terminal e digita apt-get update, depois cola ai o erro!
<rafael> hugo: acho que antes de fazer isso, vc deve ler bastante sobre como funciona os dois
<hugo> rafael, mas beleza..
<wesleystos> certo vou tentat agora
<hugo> rafael, valeu! a duvida maior é essa.. eu preciso colocar ele separado? zimbra e z-push!?
<rafael> sim
<wesleystos> hugo apareceu isso c0005@Online0005:~$ apt-get update E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root? c00
<rafael> pode ser no mesmo servidor
<rafael> wesleystos: use pastebin
<wesleystos> como faço
<wesleystos> como uso
<rafael> wesleystos: pesquisa fi
<hugo> wesleystos, isso mano.. mas esse erro é do seu usuário! da um $sudo apt-get update
<wesleystos> vou fazer agora
<wesleystos> c0005@Online0005:~$ $sudo apt-get update E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root? c0005@Online0005
<rafael> wesleystos: por favor, utiliza pastebin
<wesleystos> como uso esse comando
<rafael> wesleystos: não é comando
<rafael> wesleystos: pesquise
<rafael> hugo: http://forums.zimbra.com/mobility/64061-how-run-z-push-zimbra-jetty-proof-concept.html
<rafael> tem uma gambiarra para funcionar zpush com jetty
<hugo> rafael, já estava lendo esse link
<hugo> kkkk
<hugo> rafael, valeu! vou testar ele aqui!
<hugo> mais logo mando uma resposta!
<rafael> hugo: cuidado com servidor em produção
<rafael> bkp bkp bkp bkp bkp bkp
<rafael> se for virtualizado, snapshot 10 vezes
<hugo> rafael, hehe que tara com bkp hein!? ele está numa vm.. só pra isso mesmo! e já snapshot desde o inicio
<wesleystos> não conseguir
<hugo> wesleystos, mano.. ta como root!?
<wesleystos> c0005@Online0005:~$ apt-get update E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<wesleystos> hugo sai esse erro
<hugo> wesleystos, no terminal ai, digita a palavra "su"
<hugo> somente su sem nada.. depois entra com a senha de root
<wesleystos> su: Authentication failure c0005@Online0005:~$
<wesleystos> e eu to colocano a senha de instalção
<hugo> wesleystos, mano.. acerta a senha ai, depois a gente continua!
<hugo> wesleystos, bem provavel que teremos que fazer algumas edições em arquivos... e vamos precisar dessa senha ai!
<hugo> wesleystos, coloca a cachola pra funcionar ai e lembra!
<hggdh> use sudo. Ubuntu não permite su direto para root
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update
<wesleystos> W: Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]  E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<hggdh> wesleystos: 14.10 (utopic) não mais é suportada. Use 14.04.3 ou a 15.10. Sugerido é a 14.04.3. Fortemente sugerido.
<feiosu> http://radio.brasilirc.org/
<wesleystos> vou instalar o novo então
<wesleystos> grato
<wesleystos> ou consigo atualizar
<hggdh> wesleystos: para a 15.04, usado 'sudo do-release-upgrade'. Depois tens que atualizar *de novo* para a 15.10
<hggdh> novamente: sugerido a 14.04.3.
<shallwe> não adianta, eu xingo esse google chrome mas na hora de olhar youtube ele ainda é mais leve do que usar um player externo kkk, como não sei, mas é a verdade
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mpv via linha de comando faz streaming
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: sim, mas mesmo assim o google chrome ainda tem menos consumo da cpu
<shallwe> claaaaaro que eu não contei o uso da gpu pra ajudar, pois ati é fogo, até hoje não consegui ativar a gpu pra ajudar na reprodução dos vídeos
<shallwe> tenho windows 7 starter só pra rodar filmes full hd no note kkk, quando quero olhar um filme logo lá
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: qual sua cpu?
<shallwe> amd c-60 tem onboard uma ati 6290
<shallwe> é drive, o 3d como jogos tudo blz, agora pra usar com vídeos nem fumando
<shallwe> deve ser drive da ati, não tem outra explicação já tentei em várias distribuições
<shallwe> como ele é cpu dual core 1ghz ai pra rodar full hd não tem cpu suficiente, por isso que preciso da gpu
<shallwe> e no windows o drive rola que é uma blz, um filme full hd lá ocupa acho que 15% da cpu e um pouco da gpu
<Geese_Howard> é, amd não é multimedia
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: toda gpu é
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: faz sentido sua reclamação
<shallwe> hoje em dia claro
<shallwe> mas sei que é drive, não tem outra
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: estou falando de sua cpu amd
<shallwe> a ta sim
<shallwe> aí sim
<shallwe> mas ta blz, youtube tudo normal, filmes até 720p eu rodo nele, só mais que isso que não tem força
<shallwe> mas ta tranquilo, note fraco pro trabalho dá pro gasto, o resto é perfumaria mesmo :)
<shallwe> esperando sai a nova geração da intel pra comprar um note bom que dure mais tempo :) sem cooler sem nada
<shallwe> legal a semana do linux. só acho que meteram a faca para se tornar membro ta louco
<shallwe> eu até pensei em ajudar me cadastrando mas depois que vi o valor kkkk
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: qto?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> boa noite
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, 247,00 pila
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá :)
<Guest33959> é.. infelizmente, depois de passar dois dias com o Ubuntu estou de volta para o Windows 10. Desses dois dias tentei de tudo instalar Java e outros programas mas todos sem sucesso. Uso 2 monitores em meu PC e toda vida que inicio tenho que ir em configurações e ativar o outro monitor, fora que já levei dois travamentos do Ubuntu, não sei qual o motivo mas nunca level nem se quer uma tela azul do windows 10. Enfim obrigado a
<astroo-> faço lembrar que o windows 10 leva-te dados em quantidades "industriais" incluido video e audio
<shallwe> Guest33959, é que nem tudo tem pro linux, eu uso windows pros meus programas :) mas geralmente estou no ubuntu
<shallwe> mas quando é pouca coisa ou algo leve eu emulo o windows no virtualbox :)
<shallwe> claro que se for pra jogo nem pensar, jogo pra linux não presta :(
<Guest33959> Até gostei do Ubuntu.. mas tem umas coisas que são essencial pra mim.
<shallwe> Guest33959, a sim, ai cada caso é um caso, pra mim seria mac :) mas é caro pra chuchu kkk
<Guest33959> 1 programa Odin, no caso do LInux o Jodin3 ... 2 os dois monitores ligando automaticamente ... 3 o mouse parar de  piscar quando estou em um monitor
<shallwe> na realidade acho errado as pessoas acharem que o ubuntu substitui o windows ou mac, isso nunca, o ubuntu é um sistema, windows outro e mac outro, cada um com suas vantagens, nós vamos usar o sistema operacional no qual melhor nos convém
<shallwe> Guest33959, vc tem placa ati?
<astroo-> Guest33959 poe duplo boot e usa linux para quando vais a internet
<shallwe> astroo-, eu uso dual boot :)
<shallwe> me arrependi de não ter colocado mais espaço na partição do linux kkk, pior que agora não dá pra aumentar
<Guest26589> alguem online?
<barna_> Guest26589, eu
<Guest26589> barna_: to com uma duvida, não sei se vai conseguir me ajudar.
<barna_> sem saber qual a sua duvida eu tb não vou saber! hehehehehehehe
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Guest26589> barna_: atualmente uso dois monitores no meu PC e quando deixo os dois ativo o mouse fica piscando e sumindo em um deles
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<shallwe> Guest26589, placa radeon ati?
<Guest26589> shallwe: nvidia
<barna_> Guest26589, driver de video ta ok? qual vc ta usando?
<Guest26589> barna_: o que veio com o linux, sou bem iniciante no assunto.
<barna_> Guest26589, enetão é isso
<barna_> Guest26589, vai no dash (batão iniciar) e procura driver
<shallwe> Guest26589, tem um programa que você pode tentar usar
<barna_> clica em driver adicionais
<Guest26589> está dizendo que estou usando um driver alternativo tem uns da propria nvidia.. vou testar
<barna_> Guest26589, lembre-se q vc tem q reiniciar o computador pra fazer efeito.
<barna_> Guest26589, Seja Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux.
<Guest26589> barna_: tá bom, vou colocar e reiniciar.. obrigado, estou apanhando feio do linux mas estou tentando ficar com ele
<barna_> Guest26589, cola aki q nois te ajuda!
<Guest26589> barna_: obrigado.
<barna_> Guest26589, instala o xchat ai pra poder entrar aki mais facil
<barna_> Guest26589, tutorial de como instalar e usar http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Xchat
<barna_> Guest26589, desculpa, link errado http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<astroo-> poe o hexchat
<Fulano> astroo-, Xchat é melhor, não?
<astroo-> nao
<Fulano> instalei o Hexchat no windows uma vez, achei um clone mais pesado do xchat
<astroo-> ve no linux se e
<barna_> eu uso xchat pq foi o q achei primeiro na net e tem esse tutorial do ubuntu explicando como usar.
<barna_> num tenho saco de ficar esplicando pra novato como instalar e configurar o irc.
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> barna_: que estresse
<barna_> estress? eu? sou paciente até d+ com os novatos, mas se posso colar um link ao inves de ficar explicando pra camada, é muito mais facil.
<Geese_Howard> barna_: amem!
<Fulano> na verdade na maioria dos casos basta indicar o site/programa que o novato corre atrás. Pelo menos foi assim comigo
<barna_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> Fulano: que bom seria se fosse assim
<barna_> comigo tb, padrão #ubuntu-br
<Geese_Howard> barna_: padrão ubuntu-br não é esse
<Fulano> Geese_Howard, claro que depende do programa né, hehehe
<Geese_Howard> Fulano: não, da pessoa
<Fulano> é verdade
<barna_> quando eu cheguei aki eu perguntava algo, me mandavam 3 links.
<Fulano> eu penso que todo mundo corre atrás, igual a mim
<barna_> como faço aquilo? + 3 links
<Geese_Howard> Fulano: novamente, que bom seria
<barna_> ai quando eu tinha tentado de tudo, e jogava a info aki, ai galera me ajudava.
<Fulano> barna, e vc lia os links?
<barna_> de cima a baixo, varias vezes cada um, ficava tentando até q num tinha mais saida. ai voltava aki.
<barna_> hoje eu só pesso ajuda aki quando realmente ja cheguei a exaustão de tentativas.
<Fulano> também sou assim, só quando esgoto as possibilidades
<barna_> muitas vezes eu num sabia o nome do que queria, alguem mandava um link e dai pra frente vou achando
<Fulano> passei o fim de semana todo com um problemaço na conexão do xfreerdp e rdesktop com os servidores Win da empresa, pra hoje descobrir que era na maldita Gvt o problema
<barna_> hahahahahahahahaha, passei por algo parecido com a gvt aki
<barna_> ai um dia joguei no canal e descobrimos o problemas.
<Geese_Howard> Fulano: kkkk
<Geese_Howard> gvt wins
<barna_> era a gvt bloqueando acesso aos serviços google pra sistemas linux.
<Fulano> pois é, ganhei até uns cabelos brancos por causa disso
<astroo-> por causa de falta de ajuda no mundo linux o meu projeto gratis tambem e para esse fim
<Fulano> a gvt caiu muito dpois que a vivo comprou
<Fulano> astroo-, se bem que o suporte a linux melhorou muito
<barna_> foi o astroo- q me salvou.
<Geese_Howard> barna_: mas como você resolveu o problema?
<Geese_Howard> barna_: da gvt x linux
<barna_> vnp
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-10
<Geese_Howard> barna_: ah, não resolveu
<Geese_Howard> barna_: contornou
<barna_> só consigo entrar em qualquer coisa da google com vpn
<barna_> isso, contornei
<barna_> usando dns 4.2.2.1,4.2.2.2 diminui o problema, mas as vezes não entra
<Geese_Howard> barna_: você já tentou mudar a identificação do browser?
<Geese_Howard> barna_: é só curiosidade, se vc não tiver mais "paciência" para isso tudo bem
<Geese_Howard> barna_: eu uso gvt aqui e só tenho shapper para torrent e xvideos.com
<Geese_Howard> barna_: para torrent o vuze (com cripto no header e nos pacotes) resolve
<Geese_Howard> barna_: algo assim
<Geese_Howard> barna_: http://www.howtogeek.com/113439/how-to-change-your-browsers-user-agent-without-installing-any-extensions/
<barna_> huuummmm. é uma possibilidade.
<astroo-> com vpn ate a lua podes ir   "piada"...
<barna_> torrent aki vai de boas.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> agora nao
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, eu falei para todos :D
<astroo-> eu estou ca ha horas para saber pa
<nuno_nunes> tu passas ca a vida lol
<lucas_> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ola precisas de alguma ajuda?
<astroo-> 6h/dia +-
<nuno_nunes> eu menos :D
<Guest5120> estava com um problema com o mouse no ubuntu de piscar pediram pra troar os drivers.. troquei mas deu errto ACPI
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<nuno_nunes> é desktop ou notebook
<Guest5120> desktop
<nuno_nunes> eu não cheguei a entender a tua pergunta
<barna_> nuno_nunes, só te passar a info, ele ta usando nvidia com 2 monitores, tava usando o driver padrão do instalação ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> onde deu erro
<nuno_nunes> ele tem que instalar os drivers proprietarios
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna_> nuno_nunes, foi q falei pra ele, ele bootou e voltou falando q deu erro de acpi
<nuno_nunes> erro no acpi?
<nuno_nunes> que erro lhe aparece escrito
<nuno_nunes> que ubuntu ele esta a usar
<Guest5120> 14.04.. vou vr se consigo o error
<Guest5120> ACPI PCC Probe Failed  erro
<nuno_nunes> mas escreve num pastbin
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ah isso
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> mas instalou o driver?
<Guest5120> instalei e reiniciei e quando voltou veio esse error
<nuno_nunes> onde apareceu o erro
<nuno_nunes> ve se consegues abrir o painel de controlo da nvidia
<Guest5120> antes de iniciar o ubuntu
<Guest5120> aparece como se fosse o dos
<nuno_nunes> isso é relativo
<nuno_nunes> o meu da um erro apci:readeon module :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nem ligo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mas inicia bem?
<nuno_nunes> ve se abre o painel de controlo da nvidia?
<Guest5120> aqui não inicia
<nuno_nunes> que driver instalaste
<Geese_Howard> vish, travaram o desktop do menino
<nuno_nunes> quem :S
<nuno_nunes> Geese_Howard, eu estou a tentar ajudar?
<Guest5120> nvidia que se encontra no proprio linux - drivrs
<nuno_nunes> aparece varios
<nuno_nunes> um open e proprietário
<Geese_Howard> eu quero ver debugar isso
<Geese_Howard> sem entender de linux
<nuno_nunes> ??????
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: vai ter que entrar no sistema via livecd
<nuno_nunes> quem
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: desabilitar o driver da nvidia e/ou a checagem do acpi no grub.cfg
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: alias, no defaults do grub
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso nvidia
<nuno_nunes> :E
<Guest5120> nuno_nunes: proprietario
<nuno_nunes> e o meu esta todo funcional
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: não estou falando do seu
<nuno_nunes> Geese_Howard, mas chamas-te a mim
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Geese_Howard> nuno_nunes: esquece...
<Guest5120> Nada
<Geese_Howard> Guest5120: qual você prefere
<Geese_Howard> Guest5120: nada o que?
<Guest5120> deixo pra proxima
<Guest5120> complicado
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<nuno_nunes> Geese_Howard, fica bem amigo
<nuno_nunes> eu vou dormir
<Geese_Howard> hasta!
<astroo-> ate
<encapuzado> astroo-: vc usa ubuntu? nao sabia
<Wallace> Boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<Wallace> sou usuário iniciante, fiz a instalação do ubuntu 15.04
<Wallace> instalação usuando o vitual box
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Wallace> acontece que deixo o ubuntu na mesma faixa de ip da minha rede, até consigo pingar em outros computadores mas ele não navega
<Wallace> alguém pode me dar uma dica do que seja
<astroo-> es novo no canal?
<Wallace> sou sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Wallace> ok, agredeço pela sua colaboração
<hggdh> Wallace: ubuntu deveria conectar-se auto-magicamente à tua rede, via DHCP.
<Wallace> olha, até tentei essa opção
<Wallace> a única coisa que vejo diferente e que ainda não testei é o fato da minha maquina ser um notebook e a conexão de rede ser via wirelles
<Wallace> então ainda não testei a conexão via cabo
<hggdh> ainda assim. A conexão deveria ser automatica via DHCP
<Wallace> pois é
<Wallace> estranhei isso
<Wallace> já havia pesquisado alguns tutoriais
<Wallace> a conexão é basica
<Wallace> mas ainda sim estou tendo dificuldades
<astroo-> New encryption ransomware targets Linux systems  http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/new-encryption-ransomware-targets-linux-systems/
<Wallace> todos tutoriais que vejo eles pedem pra executar comandos que tem que ser instalados primeiramente, baixando pacotes, mas como vou fazer isso se justamente meu problema é a não conexão com a internet
<diff_> 16.04 esta cheio de bugs
<Wallace> alguém com alguma dica :(
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> dia
<elisboa> como vai, mirqui
<elisboa> ?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai :)?
<faelz> bom dia
<Proteus> Por favor... alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<faelz> Alguém pode me indicar alguma interface de gerenciamento do Apache? Menos ApacheGUI
<faelz> Proteus: se vc disser seu problema ficar mais fácil de alguém saber se pode lhe ajudar.
<Proteus> uso um computador IBM Lenovo cm processador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz × 2 e placa Intel® 965Q x86/MMX/SSE2 de 32 bits com Ubuntu 15.10  Não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux porque as letras e palavras em ambos aparecem borradas. Algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do google earth fica chuviscado mas consigo assitir videos no computador e no youtube normalmente. Como f
<Geese_Howard> faelz: eu não recomendo utilizar interface para algo totalmente dominado por vários arquivos de configuração
<Geese_Howard> faelz: mas se você insiste tem o webmin
<Proteus> obs.: fazer um downgrade é a ultima opção que eu prefiro
<faelz> Geese_Howard: é algo muito recomendado, vide Puppet Labs
<Proteus> Uso Ubuntu 15.10  Não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux porque as letras e palavras em ambos aparecem borradas. Algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do google earth fica chuviscado mas consigo assitir videos no computador e no youtube normalmente. Como faço para reparar ess problema?
<faelz> Proteus: vc tem que testar em outras versões.
<Proteus> versões anteriores não apresentavam esse problema
<faelz> Proteus: talvez vc tenha alterado configurações de mime type
<Proteus> foi só quando fiz upgrade para o ubuntu 15.10
<faelz> Proteus: vc já reinstalou o 15.10?
<Proteus> não reinstalei
<Proteus> ta complicado fazer um backup... entende?
<faelz> Então instale essa versão do zero. Já tem quase uma semana que vc está tentando resolver isso.
<faelz> Proteus: pq é complicado fazer backup?
<Proteus> problemas aqui
<faelz> Cria uma partição do HD para colocar os arquivos.
<faelz> no HD*
<Proteus> Alguem mais tem opiniões para o problema que estou enfrentando?
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: já pensou em usar outra distro?
<Proteus> qual?
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: qualquer uma que não seja ubuntu
<Proteus> nunca pensei nisso
<Proteus> mas ubuntu não é o melhor do Linux?
<Proteus> qual seria a "melhor" distro?
<Proteus> qual a melhor distro para um usuario medio?
<shallwe> Proteus, ubuntu :)
<shallwe> já vem tudo pronto, como ser melhor que isso
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: a questão não é ser melhor
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: to focando no seu problema sem solução
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: para mim está longe de ser a melhor
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: é a mais "lazy", mas não é a melhor
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: veja, você tem um problema que não resolve. e aí?
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: pra mim é bug
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: alias, é cheio de bug esse tal de ubuntu
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, o que é bug?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: inseto
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: em inglês
<shallwe> kkk
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: você sabe que a versão 15.10 não é a mais estável, mas não quer voltar para a 14.04
<shallwe> a bom vc já respondeu o ubuntu é bug
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: então tente outra distro
<shallwe> ubuntu bom sem bug são as versões LTS
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: pois é, mas ele me parece que não quer fazer o downgrade
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, a bom ele ta com a 15.10 então
<shallwe> não tem diferença nenhuma! a não ser a barra lateral que ela é diferente
<shallwe> se pegar o ubuntu 14.04 e colocar o kernel 4.2 pronto, fica ubuntu 15.10 kkk
<shallwe> falando a grosso modo claro
<Proteus> estou com a 15.10.... mas eu ja disse que queria uma solução sem ter que fazer downgrade pra 14.04
<shallwe> Proteus, e qual seria o seu problema?
<Proteus> shallwe, Não consigo ler arquivos PDF e nem as caixas de diálogo do Linux porque as letras e palavras em ambos aparecem borradas. Algumas imagens tambem aparecem borradas e até o gráfico do google earth fica chuviscado mas consigo assitir videos no computador e no youtube normalmente.
<shallwe> Proteus, a ta lembrei de vc
<shallwe> Proteus, vc tem um pc antigo né?
<shallwe> beeeeem antigo
<shallwe> você já testou windows 8 nele?
<Proteus> acabei de arrancar o windows dele... nao quero mais ouvir essa palavra
<shallwe> qual era o windows?
<shallwe> 7?
<Proteus> acho que xp.... não sei
<Rhades> Bom dia a todos
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: entenda, algum pacote está lascando seu antialiasing
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: qual?
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: deus sabe
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: alias, você reportou este seu problema aos desenvolvedores do ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> Rhades: dia
<Rhades> Instalei o ubuntu 14.04 e quando inicia ele entra na tela do GRU, como faco para iniciar direto?
<Geese_Howard> Rhades: reinstala
<shallwe> Proteus, é que o seguinte, o ubuntu 15.10 e posteriores eles são pensados sempre no futuro ou no agora, e seu pc é antigo, tem uma gma 945 eu acho, esse processador é de anos atrás, é como querer rodar windows 8 ou 10 nela, até vai, mas cheio de bug
<Rhades> so reinstalando que vaii resolver
<shallwe> com esse seu processador seria interessante máximo windows 7 ou claro, ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> diferença de que lógico, o windows ainda dá mais suporte pra placas de vídeo antigas, windows não, a intel digamos assim
<Rhades> e pra colocar acentuacao e cedilha, como faco?
<shallwe> não adianta querer instalar ubuntu só pq é linux e esperar que funcione na máquina do tempo do epa
<Proteus> o meu é um Lenovo thinkcentre m55 da IBM
<Proteus> isso é antigo?
<shallwe> Proteus, ntegrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3000
<shallwe> é a gma 3000
<shallwe> isso é antes dos i3 i5 ou i7 da intel só fazer as contas
<Geese_Howard> Rhades: configura o teclado corretamente
<Nexian> Bom dia a todos
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: dia
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: agora tá explicado
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: sua placa de video é uma benção de deus
<Rhades> <Geese_Howard> configurei mas ele nao acentua e nem coloca cedilha.
<shallwe> kk eu to falando isso a dias
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: realmente, antigo e pouco suportado
<Nexian> gostaria de perguntar uma coisa bem besta...é sabem se o ubuntu funciona normalo touch sreen ?
<Geese_Howard> Rhades: então não configurou direito
<shallwe> nem windows dá mais suporte pra isso
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: não tão bem quanto o windows, mas funciona
<shallwe> mas Proteus, uma boa dica seria o ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> até pelo kernel que ele usa
<Nexian> Geese mais tem que instalar algo ou ja vem embarcado ?
<shallwe> agora imagina, um kernel 4.2
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: a melhor coisa seria passar esse notebook para frente, se pretende continuar usando linux
<faelz> Rhades: existem vários padrões de teclado, veja qual é o seu para configurar corretamente
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: provavelmente tem que instalar as ferramentas de suporte
<Proteus> é um desktop
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: pior
<Nexian> a tendi vlw (y) sabe nome de algum ?
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: nome do que?
<shallwe> Proteus, eu acho que o ubuntu 14.04 funciona e bem
<faelz> Nexian: apenas versões mais novas do linux tem suporte a touch
<Nexian> tendi
<faelz> Nexian: tente o Ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> Proteus, se não pode tentar algo mais leve tipo lubuntu, mas a versão 14.04 também
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: dá uma lida
<Nexian> vlw <3 galera
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: para te elucidar
<Rhades> Pra nao entrar mais na tela doo GRU qdo inicia so reinstalando mesmo pra resolver?
<faelz> Rhades: nas configurações do proprio SO
<shallwe> outra coisa é o steam machine, querendo lançar jogos pra linux kkk, ta mais que obvio que assim que sair o steam machine voce terá opção de colocar windows 10 nele
<Geese_Howard> Rhades: na verdade não
<Rhades> <faelz> como configuro?
<shallwe> a microsoft já até entrou em contato com a equipe deles
<Geese_Howard> Rhades: mas não é trivial, então sugiro você reinstalar
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: dá uma lida aqui: https://fedoramagazine.org/solution-graphics-issues-intel-graphics-chipsets-fedora-22/
<Proteus> é só eu baixar o arquivo do ubuntu .iso e salvar no dvd?
<shallwe> Proteus, gravar sim
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: é uma incompatibilidade entre o driver intel atual e o novo kernel
<shallwe> Proteus, ou usa um pendrive acho bem melhor
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: então, ou você espera o ubuntu atualizar o driver intel ou faz downgrade do kernel
<Proteus> vai ficar muito complicado fazer um backup aqui
<shallwe> não consegui instalar ubuntu 15.10 pq esse kernel não deu suporte pra ati radeon drive proprietário
<Proteus> tentei de todas as formas outras alternativas
<shallwe> ai voltei pro 14.04 mesmo
<shallwe> Proteus, mas não é só salvar sua home?
<faelz> Rhades: tenta pesquisar primeiro
<Rhades> Ok, valeu galera
<Proteus> eu tenho pouco conhcimento tecnico.... sou até acima da média, mas.... não entendo a maioria das coisas que voces escrevem
<Proteus> o que seria "home"?
<shallwe> Proteus, só uma pergunta, nada a ver com tecnico etc, porque estas usando ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> 8(
<faelz> Proteus: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Linux-Sistema-de-arquivos
<Proteus> porque uso ubuntu: porque odeio o imperialismo e safadeza da microsoft.... porque quero acreditar na filosofia de liberdade da Linux... pela praticidade e facilidades que o ubuntu traz.... isso responde a tua pergunta?
<shallwe> Proteus, na realidade não kkkk, eu uso windows na outra partição porque preciso rodar meus programas
<shallwe> a microsoft faz o sistema, vende e nós compramos simples assim
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: as vezes eu vejo luz em você
<Geese_Howard> heuheiuheiuheiuhiehue
<Proteus> nao é tao simples
<faelz> Proteus: http://corporate.canaltech.com.br/tutorial/linux/entendendo-a-estrutura-de-diretorios-do-linux/
<Nexian> its free ?kkkk
<shallwe> mas tranquilo, Proteus se você salvar sua home como o Geese_Howard falou daria certo
<Proteus> existe muita safadeza no windows
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: no linux também
<shallwe> Proteus, safadeza existe em qualquer lugar :)
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: yeap!
<Nexian> kkkk shallwe falou tudo
<faelz> Mais um religioso da tecnologia
<shallwe> amém :)
<Proteus> desculpem mas continuarei resistindo ao Ruindows
<Nexian> é só usar dual cara, o win nao é ruim depende de quem usa
<shallwe> Proteus, mas tenta ai salvar a home
<shallwe> e instalar o ubuntu 14.04 deve dar e resolver seus problemas
<shallwe> eu não tenho como resistir pq tem programas que preciso do windows
<shallwe> é meu trabalho fazer oq :)
<Nexian> exato
<Proteus> eu salvo meus arquivos na home do hd e quando eu fizer o donwgrade nao perderei meis arquivos? é isso?
<shallwe> uso dual boot, e algumas coisas no virtualbox quando é mais leve
<shallwe> Proteus, o que seria seu backup? arquivos, downloads etc?
<Nexian> sim, no meu pc uso kali e o win 10
<shallwe> Nexian, é windows 10 ta bem bom pra pc mais moderno ele integra tudo
<Proteus> meus arquivos? tenho fotos, livros pdf, videos, arquivos de word e musicas
<Nexian> sim :D
<Geese_Howard> arquivos word
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<shallwe> Proteus, e está tudo salvo onde?
<Geese_Howard> pra quem não gosta do windows...
<Nexian> mais o proteus, vc vai formatar de novo
<faelz> shallwe: win 10 == plasma 5.4
<Proteus> estao na minha pasta documentos
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, claro word é igual bombril :)
<shallwe> tem aquivo de texto do word e tem esfregão de aço que se tornou bombril
<shallwe> vc nao chega na loja e pede esfregão de aço né? vc pede bombril :)
<Geese_Howard> salva em doc
<Nexian> pq se vc fazer o donwgrade acho que vc perde tudo nao tenho certeza
<Geese_Howard> não em word
<shallwe> arquivo de texto vc pede word kkk
<faelz> Proteus: copia tudo para um drive USB
<Proteus> arquivos word eu quis dizer arquivos semelhantes ao word.. eu uso libreoffice
<Nexian> isso concordo com o faelz ai vc nao tem problemas de perda
<shallwe> Proteus, sabe o nautilus o navegador de pastas?
<Proteus> salvar numa pendrive? minha pendrive de 64GB ainda não chegou da china... kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: perder ou não o /home está ligado ao prticionamento
<shallwe> Proteus, quando vc abrir o nautilus lá terá Pasta Pessoal
<shallwe> está é a sua "home"
<shallwe> tudo que está ai
<lucas_> BOm dia
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: se vc particiona o /home fora do /, você pode formatar o / no downgrade ou no upgrade sem problemas
<Geese_Howard> lucas_: dia
<Nexian> a sim pq nao vai estar no mesmo lugar do sistema é que nao sabia
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: vc não sabe usar o cp? rsync? para fazer backup e cópia?
<Proteus> nao
<faelz> Proteus: então cria uma partição nova no seu HD e coloca tudo lá
<Guest94813> Alguem que possa me ajudar.. estou usando ubuntu e no meu PC tem 2 monitores.. 1 ligado na placa de video onboard e outra em uma nvidia. o mouse em um deles fica piscando e sumindo. Ja vim aqui e falaram que precisa atualizar os drivers mas depois de atualizar o ubuntu não dava mais boot dava um erro de ACPI, tinha desistido mas estou de volta e queria saber alguma solução pra poder resolver esse problema.
<Proteus> acho que mes que vem minha pendrive chega da china.... ficou parada um tempão na Suiça e agora já desceu pra Curitiba... kkkkkk
<elisboa> Proteus: tenha fé, irmão!
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: pegue um cd/pendrive de instalação
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: boote-o
<Nexian> o guest entao cara acho que vc precisa procurar o drie da nvidia tive um problema assim att o drive e funcionou só que faz 2 anos isso nao lembra onde peguei
<elisboa> Guest94813: Solução, tem. SEmpre tem.
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: não entre no processo de instalação
<faelz> Proteus: cara, vc não quer resolver seu problema, vc quer um milagre
<Geese_Howard> faelz: bingo!
<Geese_Howard> clap! clap! clap!
<Proteus> faelz... existe solução pra tudo... até pra morte existe solução
<Nexian> kkkk faelz ou alguem que faça para ele
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: headshot!
<Nexian> .-.
<faelz> Proteus: claro que existe solução pra morte, só esqueci a formula aqui
<Guest94813> Geese_Howard: então, tinha passado ontem mesmo  o windows pra deixar em dual boot e instalei o ubuntu novamente mas o erro do mouse continua
<shallwe> Proteus, claro é simples faz um downgrade de kernel no seu ubuntu 15.10 que resolve
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: já pensou em mudar de distro?
<shallwe> mas se vc achar isso mais fácil do que fazer um backup da sua home e instalar ubuntu 14.04
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: para algo mais configurável e sem esses bugs?
<Proteus> shalwee... vou fazer isso. Podem começar a soltar fogos
<Guest94813> Geese_Howard: ir pra qual?
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: debian? centos? fedora? slackware? arch? gentoo
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: tem tantas
<Nexian> kali
<Geese_Howard> Nexian: kali não é distro
<shallwe> Proteus, outra solução é fazer mais uma partição e lá instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<Nexian> fedora entao
<Guest94813> Estou vindo de windows, queria um mais agradavel pra quem vem de windows pra poder me adaptar primeiramente.
<shallwe> depois entra nessa nova ubuntu  14.04 e copia sua home do antigo 15.10
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: bom, a mais agradável deu pau
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: e ae?
<Nexian> ubuntu e o mais só que neh auhauaha
<Geese_Howard> Guest94813: você tem duas opções, sair da zona de conforto ou tentar outra distro?
<Guest94813> Guest94813: e ai que estou perguntando qual a proxima da lista mais agradavel.. kkkk
<Nexian> fedora e uma boa
<Nexian> eu uso na faculdade
<Guest94813> Logico.. kk me de uma dica então.
<Geese_Howard> lazy
<Proteus> shalwee, geese howard e faelz..... voces me venceram
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: e o que isto significa?
<Proteus> significa que voces me convenceram
<shallwe> ta doido quem te venceu foi esse kernel maldito 4.2 kkk nem sei pq colocaram um kernel tão atual no ubuntu
<Proteus> 14.04
<shallwe> queimou esse ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> depois dessa só instalo versões LTS
<Proteus> é o que irei fazer sempre
<shallwe> com certeza
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas a idéia é essa
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: versão instável é para testar e descobrir os problemas
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: agora, se ninguém reporta, aí fica complicado a distro se desenvolver
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, sim, mas uma distro que vem cheia de bug parecendo beta não né
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: de novo: INSTÁVEL
<shallwe> agora uma coisa que fiquei fu da vida foi que eu fiz o upgrade e nenhum aviso em nenhum momento falou que quem tem drive proprietário da ati NÃO pode fazer upgrade pro 15.10
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: se vocês não lêem o "release note" a distro não tem culpa
<shallwe> pq quebra
<Geese_Howard> sujeito a falhas
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> ai tentei tirar o drive proprietário e ficou uma nhaca, ai decidi colocar o 14.04 mesmo e agora sou feliz :)
<shallwe> pq ter uma placa de video de 500 pila e usar drive open é de matar né
<shallwe> ninguem melhor pra te fornecer um drive que a própria produtora da placa lógico, assim vale pra todo hardware
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: se fosse assim não tinha linux champs
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, com certeza que não :)
<shallwe> realmente a comunidade fez um grande trabalho com o drive opensource
<Proteus> Viva o Linux !
<Proteus> Vida longa a Linus Torvald !
<shallwe> Proteus, o linux viva mas o linux torvald é meio doido kkk
<shallwe> acho que fumou linux de mais
<shallwe> ele já teve bons momentos
<shallwe> por ele ubuntu não existiria
<shallwe> muito conservador
<Proteus> humm !
<Proteus> Alguem aqui trabalha com bitcoins?
<Proteus> Litecoins?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: por mim ubuntu não existia também. acabou com o linux
<shallwe> sei não essa coisa de bitcoins ta indo muito pro lado virtual e isso não é muito bom
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: e o linus que é conservador
<Geese_Howard> huehieuheiuheiuheiuheiueiuheiuehieuhieuhieuhieuh
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, pq não curte o ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: longa história, mas já foi
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não há retorno
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, a bom cada um cada um :)
<shallwe> eu sempre volto pra ele kkk
<Proteus> deixei de ficar rico com bitcoins.... se eu tivesse comprado na decada de 90 eu agora estaria em alguma ilha perdida do Pacifico
<elisboa> década de 90?
<elisboa> que precoce
<Proteus> elisboa.... tive a chance de comprar a preço de banana e não fiz
<Geese_Howard> eu também
<Geese_Howard> se tivesse comprado dólares ano passado
<Geese_Howard> como recomendei fazerem
<Geese_Howard> ...
<eloi_carneiro> ontem eu deixei de jogar no "jogo do bicho" e nem por isso fico pensando que deixei de ficar rico, calma, logo aparece outra coisa pra ganhar dinheiro rsrs
<Proteus> façam as contas: com 1 real eu comprava mais de 1000 bitcoins..... esses dias um bitcoin chegou a 3500 reais
<Proteus> nao consigo vislumbrar uma fonte de ganho melhor
<Proteus> bitcoin não é jogo
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: já era
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: perdeu
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: dormiu no ponto
<shallwe> ganhar dinheiro fácil só pra quem já tem dinheiro kkk o resto é ilusão ou muuuita sorte
<Proteus> .... e o idiota aqui resolveu investir na bolsa no final do governo lula.....
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: não existe sorte
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: existe oportunismo
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: existe corrupção
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: você pode escolher
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: e não digo oportunismo de maneira depreciativa, você pode começar vislumbrando uma brecha no mercado
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas, tem que ter essa visão empreendedora
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: e ter coragem de acreditar no seu vislumbre
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas sim, dinheiro faz dinheiro
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: o ponto de partida é mais difícil sem ele
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: investiu onde? petrobras?
<Geese_Howard> heuheiuheiuehiuehiuheiuehie
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: se te consola, muito professor meu investiu na Petrobras
<edenc> <Geese_Howard> shallwe: não existe sorte
<elisboa> Proteus: não é assim
<edenc> Geese_Howard: tem *MUITA* gente que pensa o contrário
<elisboa> tem que analisar a liquidez do investimento
<Geese_Howard> edenc: "sorte" delas
<Proteus> geese.... ações do banco do brasil
<elisboa> Ou seja: você tem certeza que conseguiria vender seu investimento a esse preço?
<edenc> agora, uma verdade universal que tenho percebido é que ninguém que dá conselhos sobre investimento é rico :P
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, digo acertar no bixo ou lotomania kkkk
<shallwe> gente gente daqui a pouco chega o chefe esporreando todo mundo quero só ver :)
<edenc> Geese_Howard: tem um livro muito bom do Malcom Gladwell que li recentemente chamado "Outliers". Já devo ter falado disso porque é muito bom.
<Proteus> kkkkk
<Proteus> quem é o chefe?
<Geese_Howard> edenc: é dar asa para concorrência
<elisboa> edenc: elementar, meu caro Eden
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: quem é rico vende conselho
<Geese_Howard> huehieeiuheiuhe
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> Proteus, não podemos falar o nome dele, se não vai o aviso pra ele ta ligado?
<shallwe> mas ele ta aí em cima um dos primeiros da lista no nome
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: é, com tanto off-topic
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: vai mandar todo mundo calar a boca
<edenc> hahahaha!
<edenc> voldemort?
<elisboa> de quem vocês estão falando?
<elisboa> Que chefe é esse?
<Proteus> kkkkkkk
<voller> Como consigo um cd com ubuntu?
<Proteus> impossivel não ser envolvido nesse humor
<Proteus> voces sempre conseguem me arrancar uma gargalhada
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<voller> Como consigo um cd com ubuntu
<voller> ?
<Geese_Howard> voller: www.ubuntu.com e faz o download
<Geese_Howard> voller: não existe mais envio de cd
<eloi_carneiro> voller, hoje em dia é mais prático fazer a instalação pode pen drive
<voller> ah sim claro.Antes existia.
<voller> Ss.Por pendrive bootável né?
<Proteus> o voller quer souvenir
<eloi_carneiro> voller, sim...
<Proteus> kkkkk
<eloi_carneiro> voller, vc quer instalar ou souvenir?
<voller> E qual é a melhor distribuição de linux na sua opinião?
<elisboa> voller: acesse o site.
<Proteus> ja pensei em um disco linux como souvenir... deixar ele a mostra na estante de casa... kkkkkk
<elisboa> http://shipit.ubuntu.org
<voller> já acessei
<Proteus> melhor distro dolinux é o ubuntu 14.04
<shallwe> voller, ubuntu.com
<shallwe> o site do brasil ta desatualizado
<Proteus> esses colegas me convenceram exaustivamente dessa versão
<elisboa> esse lance de melhor é bem relativo; a melhor é a que te atende  melhor ;)
<eloi_carneiro> voller, eu já usei ubuntu, fedora, debian, slackware entre outras, o que manda é a finalidade
<elisboa> isso, tem a finalidade tb
<edenc> elisboa: ou que você *acha* que te atende melhor
<elisboa> edenc: também
<edenc> tipo windows com spyware nativo
<eloi_carneiro> voller, desktop para casa prefiro o ubuntu, ultima versão,
<eloi_carneiro> voller, desktop empresarial ubuntu LTS
<shallwe> parem de dar desculpas, a melhor distro é ubuntu e pronto, afinal estamos no canal ubuntu-br :) vai lá e baixa
<voller> Vocês trabalham onde?
<shallwe> ubuntu 14.04 ubuntu.com
<elisboa> shallwe: hahaa, boa
<Proteus> o bonequinho do pinguim... onde encontro?
<elisboa> Proteus: tenho um na minha geladeira
<elisboa> ;)
<Proteus> eu to falando do pinguim da linux
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: qualé?
<elisboa> Proteus: e você sabe qual é o pinguim que tá na minha geladeira?
<Proteus> aqueles de louça?
<edenc> shallwe: na verdade, estamos num canal de *suporte* de ubuntu, o que indica que ele não é tão bom assim porque tem muita gente precisando de ajuda, rs
<shallwe> só pra curiosidade: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Porque-a-mascote-do-Linux-e-um-pinguim
<elisboa> Proteus: o meu é de porcelana mesmo.
<Proteus> kkkkkk
<shallwe> edenc, ou tem gente querendo saber como instalar pq escolheu ele :)
<eloi_carneiro> o pessoal fica conversando off-topic daqui a pouco o chefe vai calar geral
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: é, o gentoo-br vive vazio
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<elisboa> sdds gentoo
<elisboa> já fui mais ativo nele
<Geese_Howard> eloi_carneiro: do not release the kraken!
<edenc> hggdh:
<edenc> kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<eloi_carneiro> pronto, que deus tenha pena de nós
<Geese_Howard> run to the hills, run for your lives
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Proteus> cuidado com os assuntos.... lembrem-se que o deus-sol está na sala
<Proteus> kkk
<edenc> boa
<Geese_Howard> abel
<edenc> quando tiverem falnado muita besteira vou soltar o kraken
<edenc> tipo esse lance de que não existe sorte
<edenc> haha
<Geese_Howard> edenc: pode deixar fanfarrão, não falarei mais sobre almoço grátis
<edenc> não se trata de almoço grátis
<edenc> se trata de privilégio, é outro rolê
<edenc> Geese_Howard: o cabra nasce homem, branco, no vale do silício, com um pai engenheiro. isso não é sorte?
<Geese_Howard> edenc: casualidade
<edenc> que é sinônimo de sorte
<Geese_Howard> edenc: então o resto é puro azar
<edenc> puro não, mas azar, sim
<Geese_Howard> então temos dois tipos de casualidades
<Geese_Howard> as de sorte
<Geese_Howard> e as de azar
<edenc> sim
<edenc> e de onde você conclui que "não existe sorte" daí?
<Geese_Howard> bullshit
<Geese_Howard> edenc: então você acredita em horóscopo, destino, astrologia?
<edenc> nope
<Geese_Howard> edenc: NÃO me fale mais sobre isso
<edenc> Não tem nada a ver uma coisa com outra
<edenc> Mas existe ciência social
<Geese_Howard> edenc: uai, você diz que tem uma força que dá mais para um e menos para outro
<edenc> Sim, existe
<Geese_Howard> edenc: que essa força se chama sorte
<edenc> Chama-se sociedade
<Geese_Howard> edenc: então saci pererê joga capoeira no seu terreiro
<edenc> E ela configura as probabilidades de uma forma que você precisa de sorte pra ter sucesso
<Geese_Howard> os católicos tem um nome para isso
<edenc> Há um ramo inteiro da ciência, que diz que historicamente há um grupo bem específico de humanos privilegiados
<Geese_Howard> deus
<edenc> nope
<Geese_Howard> god
<Geese_Howard> alá
<edenc> Se você pegar um manual introdutório de ciência humana/social vai saber do que eu estou falando
<Geese_Howard> passo!
<edenc> ignorance is bliss
<edenc> (é a mesma ciência que estuda matemática e computadores)
<elisboa> Geese_Howard: que papo de saci é esse?
<elisboa> hahahaha
<edenc> também não entendi
<Geese_Howard> elisboa: o cara acredita em sorte, horóscopo, saci pererê
<edenc> Geese_Howard: essa é uma ilusão que você mesmo criou, porque eu nunca falei em horóscopo nem em saci
<elisboa> que papo maluco esse de vocês
<elisboa> mas continuem, que tou gostando
 * elisboa pega a pipoca
<edenc> Geese_Howard: http://www.forbes.com/billionaires/list/
<edenc> Geese_Howard: olhe essa lista e me diz se ela segue uma curva normal
<edenc> Se você disser que sim, eu admito que não existe sorte
<Geese_Howard> edenc: não entendi o "curva normal" neste contexto
<Geese_Howard> edenc: principalmente por que não sei a história de vida dessa ruma de saci
<Geese_Howard> edenc: digo, sortudo
<edenc> Geese_Howard: pega os atributos visíveis da foto e faça agrupamentos entre as pessoas que compartilham características
<edenc> Tipo sexo e raça
<Geese_Howard> branco
<Geese_Howard> branco
<Geese_Howard> branco
<Geese_Howard> USA
<Geese_Howard> USA
<Geese_Howard> USA
<edenc> nope
<edenc> você não está olhando
<edenc> porque o carlos slim é mexicano
<edenc> olhe de verdade :P
<edenc> principalmente pro sexo e pra raça
<edenc> e veja se a distribuição é normal
<edenc> se ela é correlata com a população global
<edenc> por exemplo, a distribuição de gênero é de cerca de 40% homens e 60% mulheres
<Geese_Howard> velhos
<edenc> se a riqueza fosse distribuída de forma perfeitamente aleatória, a matemática diz que 60% dessa lista seria de mulheres
<Geese_Howard> então, homens tem mais visão
<Geese_Howard> ou tem mais sorte
<edenc> (isso porque não estou considerando os pesos das fortunas)
<Geese_Howard> heuheiehiuehieuh
<edenc> Tem mesmo?
<edenc> Cadê o estudo
<Geese_Howard> uai, tu que apresentou a lista
<edenc> Eu apresentei a lista, *você* que disse que homens tem mais visão
<edenc> onde está o estudo comprovando essa conclusão?
<Geese_Howard> edenc: e vocẽ que tem mais sorte
<Proteus> mulheres amam dinheiro
<edenc> Proteus: bem machista essa afirmação? homens não amam dinheiro?
<Geese_Howard> eeeeeeeee, deu
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<Geese_Howard> divirtam-se
<Proteus> menos que mulheres
<edenc> Porque eles estão cheios de dinheiro?
<edenc> Proteus: não é o que diz a lista da forbes
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: você acabou de pisar no calo anti-misoginia do edenc
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: ganhou de mim
<Geese_Howard> Proteus: é bom você ter uma pesquisa para comprovar essa sua afirmação de que mulher ama dinheiro
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkk
<edenc> realmente é
<Proteus> nao precisa de pesquisa
<edenc> se não precisa, vou consultar o horóscopo
<edenc> (ignorance is bliss, novamente)
<Geese_Howard> edenc: e ignorante é a mãe
<edenc> hggdh:
<edenc> vem kraken
<edenc> Geese_Howard: mais sexismo?
<edenc> kkkkk
<Proteus> o edenc é um homenzinho feminista, gente..... só pra esclarecer
<shallwe> nossa vcs ainda falando de dinheiro kkk
<edenc> Proteus: como você sabe que sou homem?
<edenc> Você não tem informação suficiente pra concluir isso
<edenc> Muito menos que sou feminista
<Proteus> Edem Cardim
<edenc> Eden, com 'n'
<edenc> Que é um nome sem gênero
<Proteus> Aff
<Proteus> Tava bom o papinho
<edenc> Tava não
<Proteus> de onde vc é?
<edenc> irrelevante
<Proteus> a Tatiane... como vai?
<edenc> hein?
<eloi_carneiro> vamos mudar de assunto, como eu instalo o ubuntu na minha techpix?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, e isso lá é assunto? kkk na techpix
<Logico> vamos falar de coisa boa então
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Proteus> logico
<Proteus> kkk
<Logico> hahaha
<Logico> por causa do preço dava pra desconfiar que essa techpix era algum tipo de esquema da pirâmide
<Logico> mas é só sem noção mesmo
<CHIARELLYRN> HELP
<faelz> shallwe: desisti das palestras da semana linux
<hggdh> <sigh/>. Este é o perigo de deixar-se a conversa seguir solta. Considerem-se, os tres, avisados.
<Logico> quais são os três?
<shallwe> faelz, eu tb nao era bem o que eu esperava, mas tudo bem faz parte
<MarconM> a 16.04 ja esta disponivel para Download ?
<MarconM> Geowany: '-'
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<MarconM> e ae Geowany de boa
<Geowany> MarconM: sussa
<Geowany> tô no ubuntu agora, mais especificamente no xubuntu
<shallwe> xubuntu é legal, mas é bem simples, achei falta de alguns recursos
<Geowany> eu usava o lxde
<shallwe> usava esse xubuntu no note, mas a muito tempo atrás
<elisboa> shallwe: do que você sente falta?
<shallwe> elisboa, de ter um pc com 4 cores e 8gb de ram mais uma placa de vídeo com 2gb de ram e estar usando xubuntu :)
<shallwe> é desperdício de hardware kkk
<elisboa> shallwe: é bom poupar para os joguinhos :3
<Logico> alguém teve problemas com o kernel 3.19 no 14.04 instalado via apt-get? Está estável?
<MarconM> Geowany: massa
<MarconM> Geowany: tu viu o que eu fiz com notebook ?
<shallwe> elisboa, é bom pra quem programa ou quem precisa todo recurso possível, eu usava ele no note que tinha pouco processamento e ram
<shallwe> aí era bom mesmo :)
<shallwe> Logico, o update de hoje?
<Geowany> shallwe: a configuração da minha máquina de casa e do trampo é praticamente essa que vc falou
<Logico> shallwe, sim
<elisboa> shallwe: concordo; inclusive, eu gosto de resuloção, muita. Quanto mais melhor. Porque aí posso usar terminais com fontes pequenas, mas nítidas ainda assim.
<shallwe> Logico, eu atualizei e está tudo certo comigo
<Geowany> mas em outras são dualcores com vga integrada
<Geowany> MarconM: não vi
<MarconM> Geowany: http://imagebin.ca/v/2M5hIM5GXtd2
<MarconM> olha ae
<Logico> shallwe, bom saber, quando atualizei para o 3.16 uns meses atrás, deu zica com o driver da nVidia
<Geowany> shallwe: estou cogitando voltar para o KDE ou ir para o Unity
<Geowany> poxa...no lxde eu tava perdendo tempo pra configurar até tecla de brilho do notebook
<Logico> shallwe, tive que reinstalar o 14.04.2 do zero pra poder usar
<shallwe> Geowany, eu tenho um phenom x4 4ghz é bem bonzinho
<shallwe> Logico, e estás com erro de vídeo agora?
<Geowany> no fim das contas pra colocar os recursos no lxde deixam ele tão pesado quanto o xfce
<Geowany> sem contar que o lxde está obsoleto e o lxqt ainda é alpha
<Logico> shallwe, não, mas só testei um pouco, deixei o 3.16 instalado por via das dúvidas
<Logico> shallwe, mas só queria saber da estabilidade mesmo
<shallwe> Geowany, é ai depende de cada um, mas não vejo vantagem em usar um X feito de fork de gnome 2 ou kde 3 em uma máquina mais robusta
<Geowany> estou achando o xfce 4.12 bem completinho, colocaram até configuração de monitores já que aqui eu trabalho com dual monitor
<shallwe> é como ter uma ferrari e usar o trânsito de SP
<shallwe> Logico, estou usando o 3.19 a tempos já alias esse 3.19 já faz tempo que saiu
<Geowany> antes eu tinha que ficar catando apps como o arandr, nitrogen, etc...
<Logico> shallwe, ok, valeu!
<shallwe> Logico, e isso que uso ati radeon com drive proprietário então nvidia acredito que não tenha problema nenhum
<shallwe> alias vou até testar um jogo aqui pra ver como anda esse drive da ati no ubuntu
<shallwe> baixar steam
<Geowany> MarconM: agora vi. Bacana!
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> comprei o desktop
<MarconM> daeeu fiz essa malandragem com ele
<shallwe> q xik tem metro last light redux pra steam linux
<shallwe> testar no ubuntu esse famoso left 4 dead 2 vamos ver como fica
<shallwe> fogo que esses jogos novos são tudo de 8 gigas pra cima kkk
<Aloizio> Boa tarde!!
<Aloizio> uso linux a algum tempo mas nunca tive problemas como o que estou tendo agora. apt-get update retorna erro 404
<shallwe> Aloizio, isso quer dizer que ele não encontra o que procura
<shallwe> erro 404 em qual pacote ele diz?
<Aloizio> não é pacote, só para fazer update
<faelz> Aloizio: qual versão do ubuntu?
<Aloizio> ele encotra que tem atualizações mas não consegue baixar
<faelz> Alguém aí com experiência em configurar proxy reverso?
<elisboa> Aloizio: experimenta trocar o repositório
<Aloizio> já pesquisei no google, sobre erro apt-get update, certp farei isso
<Aloizio> fiz com no/etc/apt/sources.list
<faelz> Aloizio: qual é a versão do ubuntu?
<Aloizio> fiz com no/etc/apt/sources.list tenho que trocar? deb http.... etc?
<Aloizio> 14
<shallwe> Aloizio, as vezes é algum repositório de terceiros que vc instalou
<faelz> 14.?
<shallwe> Aloizio, isso você pode trocar direto na central de programas do ubuntu
<Aloizio> até estou baixando a nova do site, 64 bits, derrepente esta mais atualizado repositórios
<Aloizio> 14.10
<faelz> https://www.google.com.br/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=ubuntu+14.10+support+period
<faelz> Acesse esse link
<faelz> olha o periodo de suporte
<rafael> End of life date July 23, 2015
<rafael> É sempre melhor usar versões LTS, versões intermediárias são para teste
<Aloizio> acabei de ler isso rafael
<shallwe> Aloizio, e baixa direto do site internacional ubuntu.com
<Aloizio> acho que nem vou perder meu tempo com esse. vou baixar .lts
<elisboa> é uma boa, Aloizio
<shallwe> Aloizio, tem quanto de ram?
<Aloizio> 4GB
<shallwe> é então a 14.04 64bit mesmo
<shallwe> é a melhor que tem
<shallwe> alias lá no site é 14.04.3
<Aloizio> pegar de la, estava baixando aqui do unbutu.org
<Aloizio> mas ele é 14.10
<shallwe> é o site do brasil ta desatualizado infelizmente
<rafael> Aloizio: se for usar distros baseadas em ubuntu, tb dê preferências àquelas baseadas em 14.04
<Aloizio> certo vou achar mirror deste
<rafael> Aloizio: OK, boa sorte
<Aloizio> obrigado pela sugestão.
<rafael> Aloizio: de nada
<Aloizio> eu tava aprendendo o centOS por causa de uma VPS,  mas vou tentar rodar tudo no ubundo pq ja to mais familiarizado, e a galera aqui é top
<shallwe> Aloizio, o bom do ubuntu é que se precisar de ajuda em qualquer vc sempre acha
<shallwe> é uma das maiores comunidades do linux
<rafael> Aloizio: centOS tb é muito bom
<Aloizio> eu de verdade so tem agradecer mesmo, ano passado e esse fiz concurso para IFSC aqui de santa catarina que usa ubuntu, então a prova prática é ubuntu
<Aloizio> aqui a galera da dicas quentes de site e etc
<Aloizio> sim, to me dando bem com ele
<rafael> Aloizio: legal saber que tem prova de concurso com linux
<Aloizio> sim, prova duas etapas, teorica q é rede e etc, e básico de usuários e algumas aplicações. e aprática q normalmente é ssh, para troca de arquivos win/Linux ou samba sempre alguma aplicação deste tipo
<Aloizio> ma tudo bem simples, concurso de nivél técnico.
<Aloizio> fui fazer o download la da gringa perguntou se gostaria de fazer donate, nossa comunidade tb tem isso?
<Ricardo> Olá
<Ricardo> Migrei para o Linux Ubuntu e gostei bastante da experiência de usar o sistema. Porém, acho muito ruim resolver problemas.
<Ricardo> e Tenho um problema com o wi-fi, ela fica muito lenta e demora a conexão. O download cai pela metada da potência e o navegador fica carregando como se estivesse em loop
<Ricardo> como trabalhamo com internet, minha conexão precisar estar bem estável, mas não está. Acredito que seja Drive, mas não tenho a menor ideia de como atualizar
<Aloizio> no meu notebook tem e funciona bem, até jogo online este games de fps browser e vai de boa
<Ricardo> Como poderia resolver esse problema?
<shallwe> Ricardo, depende é pc ou notebook?
<Ricardo> Notebook LGR580
<shallwe> Ricardo, ubuntu 14.04?
<Ricardo> 15.10
<edenc> Ricardo: a não ser que você esteja interessado em contribuir com bugfixes, recomendo que fique na 14.04
<Ricardo> Acredito que esse é o único problema Shallwe. se conseguir resolver isso, consigo migrar para Linux numa boa
<shallwe> Ricardo, no terminal faz ai "lspci" pra gente ver qual é a placa wifi
<Ricardo> ok, vou fazer
<shallwe> ai vê se acha a linha que tem o wifi
<Ricardo> quer que eu cole tudo aqui?
<shallwe> tudo não
<shallwe> só cola a linha do wifi
<shallwe> deve ter algo como RTL8192E algo assim
<edenc> Ricardo: põe no pastebin
<Ricardo> a linha do wifi seria Ethernet controller?
<shallwe> só pra saber a placa de rede
<edenc> Ricardo: saída completa no pastebin.com
<Ricardo> 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<shallwe> Ricardo, isso mesmo
<shallwe> pensei que seria uma estranha, mas até que não
<Ricardo> será que tem jeito?
<shallwe> Ricardo, ter sempre tem, você usa algo mais nesse wifi?
<Ricardo> eu uso dois Notebook. O interessante que se faço login com o windows, roda bem
<Ricardo> faço teste e chega a 20M no windows, e quando logo no Ubuntu cai pra 3
<Ricardo> 3M
<shallwe> estranho
<Ricardo> pois é!
<Ricardo> também acho
<shallwe> eu tive esse problema uma vez, mas mudei a criptografia do meu modem
<shallwe> estava como WEP ai mudou pra outro
<Ricardo> a conexão está em WPA e WPA2 Personal
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ricardo, no roteador tem as opções TKIP e AES, tente selecionar apenas AES
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lemon_> eae pessoal boa noite , um pc que roda o xp roda o ubuntu tranquilamente? as confs do pc nao sao tao boas mas esta com xp
<roberto-adm> Boa noite Champs!
<barna> boas
<roberto-adm> Alguem ai já sofre com um ransonware?
<barna> q é isso:
<roberto-adm> *ransomware
<barna> ?
<roberto-adm> aquela paradinha de sequestro de arquivos
<roberto-adm> q entram no micro e cryptografam tudo e pedem resgate
<shallwe> que legal, pelo menos dota 2 ta rodando legal no ubuntu com minha ati
<roberto-adm> ando meio preocupado com isso... estou vendo como posso fazer bqckup ŕa evitar isso
<shallwe> roberto-adm, entram no micro pelo ubuntu?
<shallwe> isso de entrar no pc pela internet é coisa de windows kkk
<shallwe> a não ser que você tenha dados muito importantes e trabalhe em uma empresa muito importante ai os hackers vão tentar e gastar o tempo deles com você, agora se você é usuário final ou mesmo tem uma empresa e usa ubuntu, esquece
<roberto-adm> nada shallwe
<roberto-adm> ontem meteram um ransomware num micro de um ze ruela
<roberto-adm> todos os arquivos crytografados
<roberto-adm> o negocio virou meio automatico pega qq um q clicar um atachado infectado...
<shallwe> roberto-adm, de onde?
<roberto-adm> entr ano micro cryptografa e manda a senha pro cara q fez o estrago... e um email pro zeruala pedindo resgate
<shallwe> poderia me dizer como fizeram isso?
<roberto-adm> Jatai - GO
<shallwe> e o cara usava ubuntu?
<roberto-adm> por equnato quem usa linux nao sofre com isso..
<roberto-adm> só windows
<shallwe> roberto-adm, claro que não ta doido kkk isso nem existe no linux
<shallwe> esquece essas coisas isso é coisa de windows, linux não tem isso cara
<roberto-adm> mas tem estoria de que o tal ransomware afetou por exemplo os firefox do linux...
<roberto-adm> como nao sei ao certo
<shallwe> roberto-adm, vc já viu anti virus pra linux? nao tem pq nao precisa
<roberto-adm> shallwe, mas o negoci oé que nao consigo fazer "tudo" no linux
<shallwe> o windows já por padrão te fornece um e por mais padrão ainda vc instala outro por cima
<roberto-adm> shallwe, de tanto q o banco do brasil travou meus acessos por internet.. só uso internet banking pelo linux
<shallwe> roberto-adm, a bom vc quer um programa bom anti virus pra windows isso?
<roberto-adm> shallwe, tenh o antivirus e tal... sou cuidadoso... mas sabe aquela "cagada" de clicar um anexo errado...
<shallwe> logo achei estranho vc falando do ubuntu, claro ubuntu não precisa dessas coisas, um sistema funciona muito mais robusto sem um antivirus padrão rodando por trás
<roberto-adm> shallwe, por isso sou da ideia de previnir e tb saber remediar
<hertz> shallwe: e o Linux.Encoder.1, não conta?
<shallwe> roberto-adm, acho que sobre windows aqui ninguem vai te falar nada, mas sobre ubuntu sim, ubuntu não tem isso de pegar virus
<shallwe> hertz, não sei pra q, não tem necessidade a não ser que como disse você seja uma empresa
<roberto-adm> na verdade to mais perguntando porque tem algumas soluções interessantes de backup... e q ajudam no caso desse tal ransomware
<shallwe> roberto-adm, bom se for no ubuntu mesmo assim vc mesmo pode usar a sua home criptografada
<shallwe> se te ajudar a ficar mais tranquilo
<hertz> shallwe: Eu não estava dizendo que usuário final é alvo, só que ransomware não é algo exclusivo de Windows.
<shallwe> escolhe isso na hora da instalação
<shallwe> hertz, sim, mas eu aposto que a pessoa que faz isso vai preferir invadir alguem com windows do que tentar um linux não?
<roberto-adm> hertz, pois isso q li a pouco... mas nao na questa de arquivos.. e sim de um caso em q o ransomware afetou os favritos de um firefox instalado no ubuntu
<roberto-adm> hertz, agora nao me pergunte como aconteceu
<roberto-adm> hertz, é q na verdade basta alguem ter acesso a sua maquina e cryptografar tudo sem seu consentimento
<shallwe> olha até onde sei nunca ouvi falar nisso no ubuntu pelo menos, a não ser claro que alguem tenha teu login e senha e mesmo assim ainda precisa da senha de root, então...
<shallwe> e ainda mais ainda ter acesso ao teu pc
<hertz> shallwe: acho difícil dizer com 100% de certeza as preferências de um hacker.
<roberto-adm> shallwe, é concordo com vc... mas tudo pode aonctecer
<shallwe> hertz, com certeza não é o meu ou o teu pc kkk é de alguem que ele possa ganhar algo
<hertz> particularmente eu jamais invadiria um Windows, não tenho uso pra esse tipo de sistema :P
<roberto-adm> sei q tem acontecido com celulares tb.. sistema andrior e ios
<shallwe> android pra mim nem precisava existir kkk é o pior sistema de celular do mundo, mas infelizmente eu tenho 1 kkkk
<roberto-adm> hertz, kkkkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> fazer oq é mais barato que iphone
<hertz> shallwe: nesse ponto eu concordo, o Linux.Encoder.1 é usado em servers rodando http, ele sequestra os site/db
<shallwe> hertz, sim, linux já é seguro por natureza
<roberto-adm> hertz, pois é imagine se um cara sequetra um site... punk
<shallwe> e com toda a comunidade e testes que fazem pra achar brechas e essas coisas, e mesmo assim quando aparece algo eles corrigem
<shallwe> não é como achar uma falha no windows e depender da microsoft pra fazer um update etc
<hertz> e eu concordo com o shallwe nesse ponto, se vc não é high-profile não precisa se preocupar... a não ser que vc irrite algum skid
<roberto-adm> shallwe, e se o cara q achar a brecha nao repassa e faz mal uso?
<shallwe> roberto-adm, se o cara achar uma brecha no linux ele é o rei :)
<hertz> roberto-adm: nos chamamos isso de mais um dia de trabalho na NSA
<roberto-adm> shallwe, aaa sempre tem ne kkkk
<shallwe> roberto-adm, se vc usa ubuntu nem esquenta com essas coisas nem virus nem nada
<hertz> Da forma como eu vejo o problema não é o Linux em si, é o resto da stack do usuário
<shallwe> agora claro isso de senha em banco etc isso é coisa entre sua e o servidor do banco, aí pode acontecer muitas coisas
<roberto-adm> mas olha q interessante... eu usava internetbanking tanto pelo windows ou pelo ubuntu.. depois de tanto ter a conta travada só uso pelo ubuntu...
<shallwe> independente do sistema operacional
<roberto-adm> mas ai a porcaria roda usando o java... adianta ser ausar o linux?
<shallwe> roberto-adm, com toda certeza
<shallwe> pq o virus em só está no sistema, ou seja, você está com ele no windows, ai quando utiliza o banco ele é habilitado
<shallwe> já no ubuntu não
<hertz> roberto-adm: falando sério eu acho que os dois tem os seus problemas
<hertz> No windows vc tem executáveis que vem anexados por email e podem conter código malicioso e prejúdicar sua máquina.
<roberto-adm> hertz, tambem acho... desconfio de qualquer coisa ligada a um cabo azul ou aum rede wireless kkk
<shallwe> roberto-adm, eu te recomendo criptografar sua home e era isso se vc tem tanto medo
<shallwe> fora isso mais nada
<shallwe> mas tenha em mente que criptografar perde um pouco, mas pouca coisa de performance claro
<hertz> O ubuntu tem por exemplo um monte de repositório não oficial que nego adora adicionar e instalar as coisas no automático
<shallwe> hertz, a sim boa, tem isso tb nao fica colocando qualquer repositório
<hertz> No final das contas a melhor segurança é o bom senso do usuário
<hertz> roberto-adm: pq vc esta preocupado com isso?
<roberto-adm> pois é... pra vc ver.. por exemplo o java... vai instalar do site.. pra usario basico.... um puta trampo.. ai vc procura um milagroso .deb ai ja era
<roberto-adm> hertz, paranoia... um colega teve seu micro sequestrado ontem...
<roberto-adm> hertz, ele era usuario basico.. deve te rperdido fotos.. sei la porcaria
<roberto-adm> hertz, ai q tá nao foi um cara q ficaram de olho e disseram.. vamos pegar essa cara... foi um click errado e um programinha fez a festa autoaticamente pra alguem
<hertz> Quanto era o resgate?
<hertz> Só por curiosidade mesmo.
<roberto-adm> o de sempre 3000
<hertz> roberto-adm: Se é só esse o problema e você usa Linux na sua máquina pode ficar mais tranquilo. Só tomar um pouco mais de cuidado.
<roberto-adm> to lendo aqui ja tem ataques em servidores linux
<hertz> em usd?
<hertz> Se for em reais acho que eu até consigo ver algumas pessoas pagando por isso, em usd fica mais difícil pra realidade brasileira.
<hertz> roberto-adm: ataques em servers linux existem a muito tempo, não é exatamente novidade.
<hertz> Linux é bem seguro, mas é longe de ser perfeito ou o suficiente pra ter paz quando colocar a cabeça no travesseiro. Pelo menos pra mim.
<roberto-adm> O ponto de entrada que foi identificado para este ataque é uma vulnerabilidade existente no CMS Magento, que permite que os atacantes coloquem o seu software a correr.
<roberto-adm> O Linux.Encoder.1, nome dado pela Dr Web a este ransomware, procura servidores onde sabe estar a correr o software Apache ou o Nginx. Tem também uma apetência especial por servidores onde o MySQL está presente.
<roberto-adm> Uma vez dentro do servidor o Linux.Encoder.1 inicia o seu processo de cifra, procurando as pastas do Apache, Nginx ou SQL, as homes dos utilizadores, mas não tocando nas pastas ou ficheiros de sistema ou de acesso a ele (.ssh)
<roberto-adm> Todos os ficheiros cifrados passam a ter a extensão .encrypted e em cada pasta por onde passa deixa também um ficheiro onde é explicado ao utilizador o processo de recuperação dos ficheiros.
<roberto-adm> O que os atacantes exigem ao administrador dessas máquinas é que seja pago um resgate, como é normal, no valor de uma bitcoin, cerca de 390 euros (420 dólares).
<roberto-adm> kkkkkkkkk
<hertz> ficheiros... estais vendo um site de portugal?
<roberto-adm> menos mal se pegarem no linux.. tá mais barato o resgate kkk
<roberto-adm> sim
<roberto-adm> esquecendo do problema... que programa usam pra backup?
<roberto-adm> ou simplesmente copiam o negocio e tals?
<hertz> eu uso dois backups, um composto por drive externo e dvds e outro remoto
<roberto-adm> utiliza algum programa especifico?
<hertz> eu faço rsync pro remoto e só copio o local
<roberto-adm> legal
<hertz> mesmo descartando a questão de segurança eu realmente acho que as pessoas deveriam fazer backup de tudo que é importante pra elas
<hertz> sua máquina pode nunca ser invadida, mas seu HD pode morrer no meio do caminho
<hggdh> backup é segurança
<hertz> me expressei mal, eu quis dizer "descartando a questão de ransomware"
<roberto-adm> entendi
<roberto-adm> um pico de tensao e já elvis
<shallwe> que bom aprovado dota 2 jogo do steam pra linux :) bom tb se um jogo com a engine do steam não rodasse bem no linux kkk tinha que matar
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-11
<junior_> BOa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<junior_> Estou com problema de usar dois monitores no meu PC.. alguma dica? Está habilitado no setup
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<junior_> astroo-: eu sei.. estou esperando.
<barna> galeras, só uma ajuda simples, to usando uma rede samba. nos clientes ta montado com cifs, mas se o servidor cai/desliga/reinicia e/ou desconecta algum switch o cliente da pau, não consegue acessar os arquivos internos do hd.
<barna> alguem o que posso pesquisar pra resolver isso?
<Opa> BOa noite
<barna> boa
<Opa> consegui instalar o ubuntu.. usar dois monitores e não está mais piscando o mouse
<Guest44524> acho que falei contigo ontem barna
<barna> sim falaste.
<barna> depois acho q foi shallw q continuou a te ajudar
<Guest44524> barna: consegui o que eu queria.. agora estou só curtindo
<Guest44524> SIm sim
<barna> me contas como feis
<barna> pra mim aprender tb
<Guest44524> eu estava com o 14.04.. atualizei os drivers e dava erro em ACPI, então minha ultima tentativa foi testar a 15.10 e nela está funcionando.
<Guest44524> E com a 15.10 consegui atualizar os drivers sem dá nenhum erro.
<barna> Guest44524, seu comp é muito novo?
<Guest44524> não muito
<Guest44524> um nvdia 9800gt, hd 1tb, 8gb e um intel core i5 3330s
<barna> q estranho dar erro no 14.04
<barna> mas a vida segue. bom q rolou ai
<Guest44524> Pois é.. também não entendi
<Guest44524> Tá show agora.. só preciso aprender alguma coisa a mais pra instalar
<Guest44524> Queria mudar as cores das barras tem como? Vi o Ubuntu tweak mas não achei um comando que desse certo.
<barna> eu to usando o 15.10 em vm pra testar
<barna> Guest44524, tem na central de programas.
<barna> Guest44524, vc tem smartphone?
<astroo-> Guest44524  ola
<Guest44524> barna: sim
<Guest44524> astroo-: Olá
<barna> Guest44524, vc instala os programas pela playstory ou appstore ñ?
<barna> *store
<Guest44524> barna: play
<barna> então android é um linux, e é assim q se instala as coisas no linux (salvo exeções)
<Guest44524> barna: uso o Galaxy S6 com root.. custom rom, custom kernel, custom recovery
<barna> Guest44524, pra vc instalar o tweak vc vai na central de programas ubuntu que seria a playstore do ubuntu
<barna> ixi, então vc vai desembolar no ubuntu rapidim
<Guest44524> barna: por isso queria aprender.. porque nunca tinha usado.
<barna> vai na central de programas e procura pelo unity tweak
<Ronaldo> como faço para adquirir o cd do linux?
<barna> no meu aki da um erro, mas eu ja baguncei geral o sistema.
<barna> Ronaldo, compra um cd virgem, baixa a iso e grava.
<barna> Ronaldo, a muitos anos q não é mais fornecido cds do ubuntu
<Ronaldo> ok
<Guest44524> barna: Instalando e vou dá uma olhada.
<barna> Ronaldo, ps. dvd, cd não cabe as versões novas!
<Guest44524> Obrigado, vocês são foda em ajuda..
<hggdh> linguagem, por favor
<barna> Bem Vindo ao mundo Linux! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Ronaldo> onde está o 15.10?
<barna> Ronaldo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<barna> Ronaldo, eu ainda indico o 14.04, 15.10 só tem mais alguns meses de suporte.
<Ronaldo> correto
<barna> Guest44524, cuidado com esse "comandos" da internet. se faça se vc souber o q está fazendo.
<Guest44524> barna: eu não sei o que estou fazendo kkkk
<barna> então se prepare pra erros homericos, recomendo fortemente manter um backup
<hertz> Como assim o 15.10 só tem mais alguns meses de suporte?
<barna> hertz, em julho ele vai ser "abandonado"
<hertz> Ah, temos definições diferentes de alguns :P
<barna> hertz, nada mais vai atualizar etc.....
<Guest44524> Só não entendi esse lance das atualizações
<barna> hertz, os LTS tem suporte a longo prazo, em geral uns 5 anos.
<barna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<hertz> sim eu to ligado, é que do jeito que vc falou (melhor do jeito que eu li) fiquei com impressão que estivesse falando tipo, mais dois ou três meses
<barna> veja o Version timeline
<hertz> De qualquer forma eu não vejo isso como um problema, se a pessoa continuar atualizando
<barna> hertz, mas é bom a pessoa estar ciente
<barna> falando sobre atualização, quando vc muda muito as conf originais do sistema (tipo eu), é muito comum dar altos erros no update de distro.
<barna> sempre q vou trocar faço uma instalação limpa e copio o /home
<Guest44524> barna: conhece alguns temnas?
<barna> nops, não gosto, quanto mais limpo e simples pra mim melhor.
<Guest44524> barna: queria um mais dark. Gosto de temas escuros. Me aventuro nos temas da Samsung. kkk
<hertz> barna: básicamente o que eu faço, só que o motivo é ao contrário. Não é pra não bugar o update e sim pra limpar a zona que faço :P
<barna> as unicas customizações visuais q faço e trocar a tela de fundo e colocar os indicadores (sou maniaco por indicadores, tipo, uso de cpu, temperatura, velocidades etc.)
<barna> hertz, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> Guest44524, na net vc acha varios repositorios de themas, só fica esperto pra colocar a versão certa do seu ubuntu, que no caso do 15.10 é wily
<hertz> é sério, a gente vai usando o sistema e vai instalando e removendo coisa e derrepente o sistema ta cheio de porcaria espalhada, arquivos de configuração que foram adicionados na mão
<Guest44524> barna: onde colocou os indicadores?
<barna> tens q instalar
<barna> eu uso o gkrellm, só mudo o tema dele pq o default é feio pra .......
<hertz> barna: o default dele tem uma nostalgia meio Win98 kkkkkkkkk
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest44524> vou atras kkk barna
<barna> Guest44524, central de programas
<barna> http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<barna> eu escolho um thema q dialoge com a imagem de fundo e pronto, só mudo a imagem de fundo quando mudo de versão.
<barna> q em geral é de 2 em 2 anos, pq só uso LTS, as non-LTS só em vbox pra ir me adaptando as mudanças e resolvendo como fazer as minhas bagunças nela.
<barna> alguem sabe uma boa documentação (de preferencia em portugues) sobre o if (shel script)?
<shallwe> Guest44524, procurando themas pro ubuntu?
<Guest44524> shallwe: isso
<shallwe> ubuntu 14.04?
<shallwe> Guest44524, alguns ainda estão online e funcionando http://sourcedigit.com/9432-top-10-best-custom-themes-ubuntu-14-04/
<shallwe> eu uso o Numix
<hertz> barna: vc tem as man pages em pt?
<Guest44524> shallwe: 15.10
<barna> hertz, cabei achando uma do bom e velho morimoto
<barna> hertz, nops, os man tão em ingles
<Guest44524> shallwe: esse do 14.04 funciona no 15.10?
<hertz> eu não conheço nenhuma em pt, o if em si é bem simples. O mais importante fica no test
<barna> hertz, aprendendo script a 2 semanas. :p
<barna> precisava entender o -z -gt e essas coisas do if, pq to tentando ler um script um tanto quanto complexo pra gerar um outro baseado nele.
<hertz> barna: isso é do test na verdade
<barna> o base é feito pra debian, to portando ele pra ubuntu
<hertz> as opções
<barna> hertz, sim agora to sabendo, a 10min atraz num sabia o q eles faziam. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> barna: man bash, e depois procure por CONDITIONAL EXPRESSIONS
<hertz> barna: Se tiver alguma dúvida ou precisar de ajuda só chamar aqui ou por PM mesmo
<barna> nó, centenas de milhares de duvidas
<barna> valeu hggdh
<barna> mas esses texto tão tecnicos em ingles eu me perco um pouco, demoro muito pra entender.
<hggdh> a explicação do [[, [, e test é simples :-)
<barna> sim, já deu pra sacar, mas é como aprender a falar uma nova lingua, demora um tico até vc ler e entender o q ta sendo falado.
<barna> eu to só a 2 semanas aprendendo a ler. muitos termos ainda são desconhecidos pra mim.
<barna> quando vc le um man ta cheio de expressões (em ingles) que tb desconheço.
<hggdh> barna: http://www.di.ubi.pt/~operativos/praticos/pdf/3-bash.pdf
<barna> nó, gratidão hggdh
<edu141415> Bom Dia a Todos
<Aloizio> Bom dia
<edu141415> Como eu faço uma instalação de pacote mysql 5.7.9 no ubuntu 10.10 eu já tenho gnome e samba e uma pasta compartilhada com o pacote dentro. Já removi o mysql-common
<edu141415> No ubuntu 10.10
<Aloizio> pq o 10.10?
<edu141415> Eu tentei estes dois comandos e não consegui. sudo dpkg -i / caminho / versão-pacote-nome específico .deb  sudo dpkg -i mysql-apt-config_ w.xy-z _all.deb
<edu141415> Porque eu quero usar um Ubuntu atualizado
<edu141415> Ele apresenta erro
<edu141415> Como eu instalo um pacote mysql que adicionei no ubuntu? Eu não sei.....
<Aloizio> vamos esperar alguem mais experiente não sei como ajudar você
<edu141415> Desculpe, minha versão é 15.10 eu falei errado
<edu141415> Minha versão é 15.10
<Aloizio> a ta
<Aloizio> ontem tive problemas e acabei voltando para versão 14.04.03
<Aloizio> 15.10 não é versão final, acho que você tera que pegar o 15.04 que é versão testada
<edu141415> Olha este print da maquina virtual
<edu141415> http://postimg.org/image/ylwnmn745/
<eloi_carneiro> edu141415, vc já essta como root
<eloi_carneiro> não precisa do sudo
<eloi_carneiro> esta vendo #
<eloi_carneiro> aquilo significa que já esta como root
<edu141415> Eu estava seguindo este tutorial lá na pagina do mysql. Vou ver se consigo ajustar o comando sou novo em linux
<edu141415> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/#apt-repo-fresh-install
<edu141415> Entendi, como já estou com root não precisa do sudo
<eloi_carneiro> ok
<eloi_carneiro> nesta pasta que vc
<eloi_carneiro> esta
<eloi_carneiro> manda um    ls -lah
<edu141415> ta
<edu141415> http://postimg.org/image/7ha7bo4qz/
<edu141415> olha ai mandei o comando que tu pediu
<eloi_carneiro> olha que lindo
<eloi_carneiro> vc esta dentro da pasta
<eloi_carneiro> com tudo que vc precisa
<edu141415> como eu faço para instalar estes pacotes ai que eu adicionei por uma pasta compartilhada?
<eloi_carneiro> já esta como root
<eloi_carneiro> dpkg -i *.deb
<edu141415> Ele estava dando erro
<edu141415> ta
<edu141415> Tem algum link para me indicar que explique estas letras ai -i -f e outras que usam por ai?
<edu141415> gostaria de entender melhor
<eloi_carneiro> manda um dpkg --help
<eloi_carneiro> ele vai te mostrar o que significa cada opção
<eloi_carneiro> usa esse site http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<eloi_carneiro> para postar o erro
<eloi_carneiro> acho que é mais rápido
<edu141415> http://postimg.org/image/hpbaz6kt3/
<edu141415> olha o erro ai que deu no dpkg
<edu141415> alguma coisa com dependencia
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> é porque ele esta tentando instalar um pocote que precisa de outro que ainda não foi instalardo
<eloi_carneiro> por isso que o apt-get é tão bom
<eloi_carneiro> ele cuida disso para vc
<eloi_carneiro> vamos ver o primeiro exemplo
<edu141415> mais a versão do apt-get é mais velha, digo do mysql
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> mas vc pode usar ppa pra fazer isso
<eloi_carneiro> mas vamos fazer a instalação desse jeito
<eloi_carneiro> só pro questões "academicas"
<eloi_carneiro> porque via ppa eu acho melhor
<eloi_carneiro> porque ele cuida das dependencias e se sair algum path de segurança
<eloi_carneiro> ele mantem o seu banco de dados atualizado
<eloi_carneiro> quando vc faz por pacote
<eloi_carneiro> já não é bem assim
<edu141415> Tem como eu fazer um apt-get e ver quais são as dependencias para depois fazer isso manualmente na ordem correta?
<eloi_carneiro> creio que cim
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<edu141415> vou pesquisar no google quais são as dependencias do mysql
<edu141415> talvez não sejam muitas
<eloi_carneiro> o que estou vendo auqi
<eloi_carneiro> é referente ao pacote test
<R-15> como instalar um software no gerenciador de máquinas virtuais q tem na loja de programas do ubuntu?
<R-15> gostaria de instalar o win
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, usa o virtualbox
<eloi_carneiro> pesquisa por ele
<R-15> tem na loja?
<eloi_carneiro> edu141415, move o mysql-community-test para fora da pasta
<eloi_carneiro> tem
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, tem sim
<eloi_carneiro> ou vc pode baixar direto do site do projeto
<edu141415> o chat esta traduzindo quando tem mensagem nova que saco. Esse crome fica traduzindo já desliguei e continua
<R-15> certo, ver aqui
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, vc sabe a versão do seu sistema operacional
<R-15> já instalei...
<R-15> sim, 15.10
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, fecho
<R-15> ver se consigo mexer aqui..
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, eu tenho um win7 em cativeiro aqui (virtualizado) para o ERP e algumas ferramentas da empresa
<edu141415> arrumei a tradução eloi_carneiro agora vou fazer o que você pediu, não estava entendendo muito bem ehehehheh só tirar ele da pasta vou recortar uma pasta antes
<R-15> hummm legal
<R-15> no caso eu tenho q ter um CD do win, certo?
<R-15> pode ser pen-drive, no caso?
<R-15> ou esse URL q ele pede já faz tudo?
<eloi_carneiro> se vc tiver a .ISO que chamamos, a imagem do disco vc também pode usar
<R-15> tbm pode? então tem como fazer sem?
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBvlEc2vyKk
<eloi_carneiro> R-15, aqui tem um exemplo
<R-15> humm certo, vlww
<eloi_carneiro> edu141415, vc conseguiu mover o pacote de test para fora
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<eloi_carneiro> como esta ai
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<edu141415> consegui
<edu141415> tive problema com permissões
<edu141415> estou tentando instalar agora
<edu141415> eloi_carneiro deu erro novamente olha http://postimg.org/image/7pzqmelz1/
<edu141415> tiro tambem o mysql testsuit?
<eloi_carneiro> ele esta reclamando da libmecab2
<eloi_carneiro> na verdade
<eloi_carneiro> que ainda não foi instalarda
<eloi_carneiro> instalada
<eloi_carneiro> mas estou vendo aqui
<eloi_carneiro> e vc não tem esse pacote
<eloi_carneiro> nessa pasta
<edu141415> entendi
<eloi_carneiro> move essa de testsuit pra fora
<edu141415> mesmo tirando o mysql testsuit deu erro nos outros 3 pacotes
<edu141415> já tentei
<edu141415> http://postimg.org/image/w7yjqt2g1/
<eloi_carneiro> vamos fazer pacote por pacote então
<eloi_carneiro> manda pdkg -i lib*.deb
<eloi_carneiro> vamos fazer apenas as libs
<edu141415> ta
<edu141415> vou devolver todos para a pasta que estavam
<edu141415> e mandar o comand
<edu141415> http://postimg.org/image/ex3cz1rzb/
<edu141415> mesmo problema de dependencias
<eloi_carneiro> aqui
<eloi_carneiro> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/repo/apt/
<eloi_carneiro> tá vendo esse pacote
<eloi_carneiro> ele configura o repositorio official do mysql para vc
<eloi_carneiro> ok
<eloi_carneiro> calma ai
<eloi_carneiro> vou pegar outra coisa aqui
<edu141415> entendi
<edu141415> vou baixar e passar pela pasta compartilhada, estes que estão ali eu deleto?
<eloi_carneiro> aqui
<eloi_carneiro> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/
<eloi_carneiro> não precisa deletar
<edu141415> ok
<edu141415> este seu segundo link eu estava lendo a documentação
<eloi_carneiro> dai é só seguir esse tutorial
<eloi_carneiro> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/
<eloi_carneiro> não tem erro
<eloi_carneiro> o unico pacote que vc vai instalar manual
<eloi_carneiro> é o de configuração do apt
<eloi_carneiro> é melhor assim, vc pega direto do repositório do mysql
<eloi_carneiro> e caso sair algum path de segurança vc já recebe
<eloi_carneiro> olhando o tutorial ficou alguma duvida
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<edu141415> estes pacotes que estão dando erro foram baixados do site do mysql
<edu141415> uma pergunta
<edu141415> dpkg -i mysql-apt-config_ w.xy-z _all.deb
<edu141415> este comando ai
<edu141415> o que significa o apt-config e as letras a direita w.xy-z
<edu141415> ?
<eloi_carneiro> vc baixou o mysql-apt-config
<eloi_carneiro> digita dpkg -i mysql-apt-config    e dai aperta tab 2 vezes que ele vai preencher pra vc
<edu141415> vou baixar tu me passou o link
<eloi_carneiro> aquele x.xy.-z é apenas uma abstração
<eloi_carneiro> foi o primeiro
<eloi_carneiro> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/repo/apt/
<eloi_carneiro> lá no final da página tem o link
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho que resolver umas coisas aqui, mas vc esta no caminho, qualquer coida manda a mensagem, que daqui a pouco eu volto
<edu141415> ok
<edu141415> obrigado pela ajuda
<eloi_carneiro> voltei
<eloi_carneiro> edu141415, e ai conseguiu?
<wnb> oi
<edu141415> ainda não fiz esta fora da mesa
<edu141415> vou almoçar 14:00 estou de volta
<Luccccas> Boa tarde
<Super_Ape> Boa tarde
<Luccccas> Alguem conhece algum programa pra poder equalizar o som?
<Super_Ape> Mixxx
<Super_Ape> Luccccas, Pesquisou?
<Luccccas> Super_Ape: eu vi o JAMin mas não sei se funciona do jeito que imagino
<Super_Ape> Você quer um para remasterizar o som?
<Luccccas> Super_Ape: equalize o que estou escutando
<Super_Ape> Ah rapaz, qual programa equivale no Windows?
<Luccccas> Super_Ape: no windows usava o programa que vinha nos drivers da minha placa de som
<Super_Ape> Nome?
<Luccccas> Super_Ape: Realtek HD
<Super_Ape> Vou pesquisar aqui
<Super_Ape> Luccccas, Tem ele pra Linux
<Super_Ape> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<MerliM> hggdh, mannnn lol felizao ganhei um i3 de um cliente :D
<MerliM> serve pra meu propositos kkk agora meu Dell será minha estação de uso movel do Xenserver
<MerliM> alguém aqui saca massa de virtualização para me indicar o que seria melhor usar o Xenserver - KVM sob uma distro qualquer - QEMU
<hggdh> heh
<MerliM> não será uma estação de produção e sim pra fins didaticos
<MerliM> e algumas vezes para socorro de clientes
<Castrilla> Boa tarde
<pekman> sup
<Castrilla> Como Gente como renomeio um diretorio se mesmo com o rrot esta dando arquivo somente leitura?
<hggdh> provavelmente o filesystem está montado read-only
<Castrilla> Eu acho que é isso mesmo porque este arquivo esta dentro de um pendriver
<Castrilla> bom eu volto depois tenho que dar uma saida
<Castrilla> hggdh: valeu cara
<mirqui> boatarde :)
<MerliM> boa tardeee
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<MerliM> tudo bem mirqui
<MerliM> mirqui, tu saca de virtualização
<mirqui> ahahah mas nem a pau juvenal , sou novo no linux
<mirqui> de virtualização só tentei usar o virtual machine no linux
<mirqui> para emular o windows xp
<MerliM> :)
<hertz> MerliM: XEN?
<MerliM> hertz, sim a minha idéia é o seguinte tenho um dell latitude vou por nele 8gb dois discos de 1 tera em LVM e gostaria de saber o que seria mais indicado para rodar as máquinas se usando Xenserver OS x KVM x QEMU os últimos claro apartir de um SO Nix
<MerliM> essa máquina seria usada para finalidades didaticas e possivelmente para suprir algumas demandas de clientes em caso de falha nos servidores dele
<MerliM> entendeu???
<MerliM> se for KVM ou QEMU acho que vou escolher entre CentOS ou Scientify Linux para distro hospedeira
<mirqui> o dell é note ?
<hertz> Sinceramente pra finalidade didática acredito que não vá fazer tanta diferença, escolha aquele que vc se sentir mais confortável.
<hertz> A parte de 'suprir algumas demandas de clientes' eu não entendi direito, e antes de comentar mais sobre faço a mesma pergunta que o mirqui esse Dell é um notebook?
<MerliM> mirqui, sim a ideia é criar um modelo movel de suporte a vários sistemas e um lab de testes
<MerliM> algo assim
<MerliM> hertz, cenário tenho clientes que rodam banco de dados por exemplo, nessa máquina eu teria um DB rodando pronto para ser o estepe desse cliente
<MerliM> algo assim
<hertz> E onde essa máquina ficaria conectada?
<MerliM> em cliente que não tivesse soluções de redundancia, algo reaalmente bem rápido substituiu hoje amanha o já deve ter um novo equipamento ou a maquina original ativada novamente em caso de falha so de sistema
<MerliM> como disse móvel poderia ser instalada remotamente no meu home office ou inloco
<MerliM> dependendo da demanda do cliente
<mirqui> notebook pode dar problema de superaquecer merlim
<MerliM> no mais quando ela estivesse fora de uso como lab
<MerliM> mirqui, creio que nao mirqui ele seria instalado nas mesmas condições de refrigeração de um servidor
<mirqui> eu tentei entrar num cluster de pesquisas , mas mesmo usando 10% do processador , deu superaquescimento
<edenc> ...
<mirqui> mas não é um note
<mirqui> ?
<MerliM> sim um note
<MerliM> pra tarefas simples mano nada tão robusto como um cluster
<mirqui> vc vai deixar ele com quantos coolers ?
<mirqui> ou ele vai superaquescer
<MerliM> servir de estepe para um apache nginx db etc
<MerliM> pq ele iria superaquecer mano???
<mirqui> disso não entendo , mas o meu superaquesceu
<hertz> MerliM: Eu entendi a sua idéia mas sinceramente não vejo muita vantagem nela.
<mirqui> mesmo com poucos processos abertos
<mirqui> e tem outra merlim
<mirqui> é leva tudo , perde tudo
<mirqui> esqueceu , perdeu ou foi assaltado , já era
<MerliM> hertz, tá quais os teus contrapontos hertz gostaria de compartilhar comigo
<mirqui> adeus sua estrutura
<MerliM> mirqui, tem isso
<MerliM> realmente
<hertz> Pode até ser que em condições ideais o note só com virtualização e rodando LEMP/LAMP stack não fosse super aquecer, mas e quando a máquina sofrer algum ataque.
<hertz> ou vc tiver mais de um cliente precisando dela ao mesmo tempo (sim é bem improvável que isso aconteça, mas pode acontecer)
<MerliM> entendi, a pergunta aqui então é tirando o fator superaquecimento a idéia é válida
<MerliM> ??
<edenc> MerliM: porquê você precisa de virtualização?
<MerliM> e deixando de lado o fator estepe para alguns clientes se fosse usado para fins didaticos de ensino e estudo, é complemente possivel
<hertz> edenc: provávelmente pra isolar os clientes
<MerliM> ?
<edenc> se é só pra isolar os clientes não precisa de virtualização
<hertz> MerliM: a parte didática é completamente válida
<edenc> didatismo justifica qualquer coisa
<edenc> hahaha
<hertz> :P
<MerliM> blza
<MerliM> obrigado
<edenc> MerliM: mas sério
<MerliM> pelas dicas e ajuda
<edenc> MerliM: explica o motivo da virtualização?
<MerliM> hertz, obrigado mano
<edenc> em muitos casos, um chroot resolve :P
<hertz> ou um OpenVZ que é um chroot chique kkkkkkkk
<edenc> ter mais de um kernel rodando é um jeito bom de fritar uma CPU
<edenc> quantas VMs recursivas será que meu i7 aguenta?
<MerliM> edenc, como disse para uso didatico nao necessaáriamente elas ficariam online o tempo todo
<edenc> MerliM: os chroot também não ficariam
<MerliM> edenc, ai ideia é boa vou analisar :D
<edenc> tipo, chroots não "ficam online"
<edenc> é só uma restrição no filesystem
<MerliM> ok entendi
<edenc> inclusive, essa é a desvantagem
<edenc> você não vai ter ips dedicados pra cada uma
<edenc> e as portas vão ser compartilhadas, porque todos os processos vão rodar sob o mesmo kernel
<edenc> se isso for um problema dá pra emular uma interface
<MerliM> docker poderia ser uma alternativa interessante ou cairia no mesmo ???
<edenc> mas aí eu já recomendaria um sistema de virtualização porque é mais fácil
<MerliM> edenc, blz mano entendi
<edenc> não, docker é um outro domínio de problema
<mirqui> vou fazer um lanchinho , fui :)
<MerliM> edenc,
<MerliM> edenc, ok
<edenc> MerliM: o lance com TI que eu vejo, é que o melhor é escolher o mais rápido/fácil de implementar pro seu caso *agora*
<edenc> daí se surgirem outras necessidades, você faz uma gambi pra resolver
<edenc> até que fique caro demais manter as gambis
<MerliM> edenc, forçando assim o investimento necessário ou não hauahuua
<edenc> MerliM: juro cara, já fui consultor de uma startup avaliada em 10M USD, nos primeiros 3 anos os serviços rodavam dentro de sessões do GNU Screen
<hertz> se tivessem usado tmux valeriam mais :P
<edenc> hertz: acho que não, os yuppies que investem em startups nem sabem a diferença
<edenc> fora o fato de que em muitos casos o screen é melhor
<hertz> não vamos transformar isso em holy war :P
<hertz> mas eu concordo com vc na questão de fazer o mais rápido/fácil de implementar primeiro
<hertz> e pra falar a verdade isso meio que resume a mentalidade de 90% dos donos de empresa com quem trabalhei.
<hertz> As vezes você perde um tempão fazendo o seu trabalho direito, e cria toda aquela documentação explicando o pq de cada coisa, se prepara apresenta tudo bonitinho e no final das contas vc acaba com 80% do que planejou cortado logo de cara
<MerliM> #fato
<edenc> hertz: muitas vezes outra pessoa aparece com uma solução que custa 80% menos e resolve os mesmos problemas que você resolveu rs
<edu141415> Merlin o mestre dos magos que some na hora da ação. Brincadeira, vocês são fodasticos em linux
<MerliM> edenc, muitas vezes aparece outra pessoa com uma solução gambiarrenta que despreza 80% de todo levantamento feito na fase de projeto, sem documentação, que só ele sabe como fazer e resolve ATÉ ele sumir huahuah
<hertz> edenc: Dúvido, I'm dirt cheap
<hertz> :P
<edenc> hertz: sempre tem alguém mais barato
<hertz> falando sério o que eu mais escuto é que eu cobro caro.
<edenc> ah, não estou falando de cobrar caro
<edenc> estou falando da manutenção da solução
<edenc> e do custo de implantação, em hardware
<hertz> Nesse caso então eu volto a dizer que sou barato, pelo menos eu me esforço pra ser
<MerliM> pessoa obrigado pela ajuda e direcionamento
<MerliM> saindo aqui abraçps
<edenc> hertz: como você estruturaria o banco de dados de um TLD, por exemplo?
<hertz> edenc: nesse caso eu provávelmente gastaria um tanto a mais pra tentar ter o máximo de certeza possível que ele não ficaria indisponível. Mas eu tentaria ser razoável e manter o budget o menor possível.
<edenc> hertz: certo, mas daí tem pessoas com mais experiência nisso no mundo que conhecem uma variedade maior de soluções, saca?
<edenc> dentro desse domínio
<edenc> isso vale pra todo mundo
<hertz> com certeza
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> ola o creto
<nuno_nunes> :p
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :d
<hertz> nuno_nunes: já vi muita gente com support burnout, mas acho que essa é a primeira vez que vejo o contrário xD
<nuno_nunes> hertz, nao entendi
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> burnout o que tem haver com ubuntu?
<hertz> lol
<hertz> support burnout no sentido de que a pessoa ofereceu tanto suporte que acabou ficando esgotada e começa a fazer de má vontade ou ser desnecessáriamente grossa com quem pediu ajuda.
<nuno_nunes> quem
<nuno_nunes> eu?
<hertz> mas que essa é a primeira vez que eu vejo alguém oferecendo ajuda antes dos outros pedirem
<nuno_nunes> hertz, eu pergunto sempre
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo linux a 13 anos :p
<hertz> Passou meio batido mas a intenção foi um elogio e não uma crítica
<nuno_nunes> ja me passou tanta distro pelas mãos que já perdi a conta
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar 4 distros de linyx
<nuno_nunes> linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hertz> Bacana
<hertz> alguma preferida?
<nuno_nunes> manjaro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e tu
<hertz> Arch, faz um tempinho já que me apaixonei por ele
<nuno_nunes> arch ou manjaro é a mesma coisa
<nuno_nunes> eu agora estou no opensuse :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-12
<Murilo> boa noite
<Murilo> tento usar comando apt-get pelo terminal mas parece que nao encontra nenhum pacote, utilizo o ubuntu 14.10, deve-se ao fato que foi descontinuado
<astroo-> ola
<Murilo> Ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<oliverio> Murilo, qual sua dúvida?
<Murilo> Entao oliverio, desde ontem tento instalar programas tanto pela central de programas quanto pelo terminal usando apt-get, mas da erro de pacote e fala pra eu verificcar minha conexao com a internet, uso o ubuntu 14.10
<Murilo> é como se eu estivesse offline
<Murilo> Ja tentei varias coisas que pesquisei, meu ultimo recurso estou baixando o 14.04 pra instalar e ve se é isso
<oliverio> Murilo, cola o erro em algum pastebin pra mim
<Murilo> Desculpa, sou iniciante nao sei o que é pastebin
<astroo-> 1 site para por informaçao
<Murilo> Entendi. Desculpa oliverio estou no windows terminando de baixar a imagem do ubuntu 14.04 falta 15min ai do reboot e logo do linux e mando aqui
<Murilo> se nao puder esperar nao tem problema
<hggdh> Murilo: 14.10 não mais é suportada (desde Julho 2015).
<Murilo> Entao amigo, mas ate 2 semanas atras estava conseguindo fazer downloads de app pelo terminal normalmente
<Murilo> Ja volto, vou dar reboot
<Murilo> Aqui oliverio o link http://pastebin.com/VH4R8qkZ
<hggdh> Murilo: sudo apt-get update
<Murilo> vou fazer aqui ja mando
<Murilo> aqui hggdh http://pastebin.com/6ms5xY06
<hggdh> Murilo: como j;a disse, Utopic (14.10) não mais é suportada.
<Murilo> vou instalar o 14.04 aqui, obrigado pela ajuda
<Murilo> qualquer coisa eu volto. boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hertz> o/~
<astroo-> ate
<elisboa> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<shallwe> mirqui, basta estar vivo e respirando pra estar bem :)
<mirqui> com certeza cara :)
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<ftonello> Alguém sabe como instalar o gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin no Ubuntu 15.10?
<ftonello> Não existe mais esse pacote lá, e preciso dele.
<shallwe> ftonello, vc habilitou os pacotes de terceiros?
<mirqui> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
<mirqui> sudo apt-get update
<mirqui> sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0*
<ftonello> Sim
<shallwe> ftonello, eu uso o mpv
<ftonello> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<shallwe> mas o que mirqui falou também pode ser
<ftonello> Eu preciso pq estou desenvolvendo um programa usando a API do gstreamer, mas preciso de um decoder H.264
<shallwe> ftonello, já instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ftonello> já
<mirqui> se der erro tenta um sudo apt-get install -f
<shallwe> ftonello, que estranho deixa eu testar aqui pra ver se ta rolando
<ftonello> já instalei tudo que dá pelos metodos convencionais. o gstreamer-ffmpeg não foi empacotado para as versões 15, eu acho.
<shallwe> a ta é o 15.10
<shallwe> é que quando é novo tem que mudar tudo, mas uma opção certa seria baixar o deb e forçar a instalação então
<ftonello> Eu baixei o deb, mas depende numas coisas antigas que quebra o local
<shallwe> ftonello, esse é o problema de versões recentes do ubuntu
<shallwe> eu recomendo fortemente ubuntu 14.04 se é pra trabalho
<shallwe> ftonello, uma última opção é compilar ele na sua máquina então
<shallwe> e outra o gstreamer-ffmpeg é antigo, já existem substitutos pra ele faz tempo
<shallwe> estou vendo que o source não é alterado desde 2012 !
<shallwe> o único bug que encontrei no ubuntu 14.04 foi quando vc já está com o nautilus aberto, ai clica em cima do ícone pra ele vir pra cima e ele abre outro nautilus kkk
<mirqui> fala enfon
<mirqui> elfon
<mirqui> cara , estou numa sinuca de bico
<Elfon> diz ae
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<mirqui> bom
<mirqui> dizem que virus para linux não ecxiste , mas acho que cheguei perto de pegar um ou peguei e não sei como largar
<mirqui> o rk hunter acusou
<mirqui> e escaneei com o clamav e deu um virus de windows, exploit e um pacotescript
<Elfon> mirqui: até onde sei só se for um rootkit
<mirqui> tentei deletar pelo antivirus , mas como é no sistema ele não tem permição
<Elfon> pra um vírus de windows infectar a máquina ele tem q rodar com wine e com permissões de admin
<mirqui> e o pior
<mirqui> sim , jogo em rede com minha mãe , usando o wine
<mirqui> mas não dei permição de adm
<Elfon> mirqui: de modo geral o wine é executado como usuário...então não tem problema para o sistema
<mirqui> só quando instalei o wine
<Elfon> no pior cenário seria algum problema na home do usuário
<mirqui> e o pacote script
<mirqui> não sei qual a intenção
<mirqui> se ele apareceiu no rkhunter e no clamav , boa coisa não é
<Elfon> mirqui: tenta localizar o arquivo e deleta ele...se for o caso abre o nautilus como admin
<mirqui> e como faço isto?
<mirqui> o pior vc não sabe , estes dois resistiram a formatação do sistema
<mirqui> achei mais estranho ainda
<Elfon> mirqui: primeiro vc tem q saber qual o arquivo e a localização
<Elfon> depois vai no terminal e executa sudo nautilus
<mirqui> tenho o caminho deles
<Elfon> aí vc pode apagar o que quiser...mas cuidado
<mirqui> ok , vou ver
<mirqui> não , vou tomar cuidado
<mirqui> vou ver
<Elfon> mas verifica se não é um arquivo de sistema
<mirqui> ele é de sistema , não está na home , isso procede?
<Elfon> o estranho é como afetou um arquivo do sistema se vc disse que o wine so roda em modo usuário
<Elfon> qual o caminho do arquivo?
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> o do windows é
<mirqui> /usr/share/mime.cache
<mirqui> o script é
<mirqui> /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/doc/generador/tempate/darkfish
<mirqui> e por ai vai
<mirqui> e ai , que vc aconselha?
<aedigital> upa
<mirqui> elfon , deixei uma pasta na lixeira , como que eu faço para deletar?
<mirqui> o virus de windows já deletei
<lorival> estou seguindo os passos de um vídeo p/ instalar o win no virtual box só q na hora q clico p/ iniciar aparece: Falha para abrir uma sessão para a máquina virtual Win 8.1 (64-bit)
<lorival> tem uma aba p/ detalhes
<lorival> pq ocorreu esse erro?
<aedigital> usou sudo?
<aedigital> as vezes pode ser as permissoes
<lorival> ñ...
<lorival> apenas instalei pela central
<lorival> no vídeo ainda fala de umas extensões do programa, mas na central só mostrou o programa mesmo
<lorival> o q faço?
<rafael> lorival: acho que está bem confusa sua dúvida. Mas de qualquer forma, já olhou na documentação do VirtualBox se há suporte para Win8? Você instalou corretamente? Removeu a imagem da inicialização?
<aedigital> outra sua maquina eh 32 bits ou 64 bits?
<lorival> a minha é 64
<lorival> a imagem iso q baixei é 64 (do win), mas no programa só aparece versões 32... esse pode ser o problema né?
<aedigital> e o virtual box instalado eh a versao  pra 64?
<shallwe> lorival, o virtualbox da central é opensource, recomendo baixar do link deles
<shallwe> lorival, https://www.virtualbox.org/
<aedigital> lorival acredito que possa ser devido a msg de  erro
<rafael> lorival: a versão do seu sistema operacional é 64bits?
<shallwe> lorival, depois que instalado o virtualbox instala o VirtualBox 5.0.10 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<lorival> na central ñ fala na sobre...
<aedigital> pelo que entendi, ideal seria usar um ubuntu 64, virtual box 64
<lorival> rafael, sim, é 64
<rafael> lorival: virtualização não é mágica, muitas vezes o servidor de virtualização pode não funcionar corretamente com alguns SOs.
<shallwe> instala direto do site, não usa da central
<lorival> então devo desinstalar o q tá?
<lorival> e o espaço de HD q já foi consumido eu o uso com o próximo certo?
<shallwe> lorival, eu recomendo, tenho aqui instalado e funciona blz
<shallwe> lorival, tira o que tem e instala esse, acho que já vai ficar tudo como estava do windows etc
<shallwe> mas recomendo que busque a documentação do virtualbox pra maiores detalhes ou mesmo no site
<shallwe> pois tem que fazer instalação dos packs usb etc
<lorival> hum... certo
<lorival> do site q vc enviou eu baixo esse: VirtualBox 5.0.10 do Linux para os anfitriões, certo?
<shallwe> não sei o que é isto de anfitrioes o site está em ingles
<shallwe> vc vai baixar o virtualbox for linux hosts
<rafael> anfintriões significa uma tradução errada de hosts
<lorival> ée isso, foi o google chrome q traduziu
<shallwe> lol
<aedigital> hehehe
<lorival> shallwe, consegui instalar... agora tem alguma coisa de oracle é?
<lorival> no site, abaixo da versão q consegui tem alguns comandos, devo executá-los?
<shallwe> lorival, tem que instalar o outro que te falei
<shallwe> quando instalar o virtual box só executar o outro arquivo, ele irá isntalar sozinho é um ícone verde
<lorival> certo, ver se acho p/ instalar aqui
<lorival> achei :)
<lorival> vou instalar
<R3nan> cachorro ?
<lorival> shallwe, terminou...
<lorival> agora pode seguir normal?
<lorival> na aba versão, ainda aparece versões 32 bit
<lorival> tenho q baixar uma iso nessa versão né?
<shallwe> lorival, agora o resto é com vc até aqui te ajudei
<shallwe> instalação de windows nele é com vc
<lorival> hum, vlw
<lorival> ainda continua aparecendo a mesma caixa de erro
<De_> Outros estão tendo problemas com o idioma portugues?
<PauloHenriqueNev> oi
<PauloHenriqueNev> boa tarde
<PauloHenriqueNev> queria saber se fiz uma coisa certa,instalei o flash player usando o sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<PauloHenriqueNev> esta certo
<PauloHenriqueNev> ou n
<shallwe> PauloHenriqueNev, boa tarde
<shallwe> vc instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<shallwe> lá vem junto o flash , java etc
<PauloHenriqueNev> não instalei,eu to usando o lubuntu por ser leve
<PauloHenriqueNev> tem como colocar isso
<tiago_> olá
<tiago_> não consigo realizar downloads pelo ubunto software center
<tiago_> diz que é para verificar conexão com a internet
<tiago_> olá
<tiago_> alguem ai?
<tiago_> ello
 * tiago_ slaps Cesar_Augusto around a bit with a large fishbot
 * tiago_ slaps Cesar_Augusto around a bit with a large fishbot
<Gambit15> oi
<Gambit15> tiago_, você tem certeza que tem uma conexão ao internet então?
<Gambit15> Consegue ping google.com?
<tiago_> sim
<tiago_> eu entro
<tiago_> em facebook
<tiago_> e vários sites
<edenc> consegue pingar o mirror que você escolheu?
<Gambit15> Talvez tem um problema na conexão para o seu repositorio
<tiago_> eu sou novato
<tiago_> ja segui varios tutorias
<tiago_> nenhum resolveu
<tiago_> oque é melhor em em programas e ataualizações deixar main server ou brasil server?
<Gambit15> Consegue pingar br.archive.ubuntu.com?
<tiago_> vou testar agora
<Gambit15> Brasil deve ser o mais rápido
<tiago_> consigo sim
<tiago_> ttl = 53
<tiago_> media de 44 ms
<Gambit15> Abrir o menu do "start" (não sei que chama no Ubuntu) e buscar "sources"
<Gambit15> Desculpa, só uso no servidores, então não conheci bem o interface
<Gambit15> achou algo?
<tiago_> achei
<tiago_> o sourchs
<tiago_> sources
<tiago_> copia e cola?
<Gambit15> Não
<Gambit15> Qual endereço tá aí?
<tiago_> primeira linha > # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Gambit15> não esse
<Gambit15> continua
<Gambit15> Tem uma lista numa aba na janela la
<edenc> tiago_: pastebin.com
<Gambit15> Fontes
<tiago_> tudo que tem no bloco de texto
<tiago_> é oque eu vou mandar a seguir
<tiago_>  ((((( # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to  # newer versions of the distribution.  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution.  ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.  ## N.B. software from this
<tiago_> acho que não pode ir tudo
<Gambit15> Não manda aqui!
<Gambit15> pastebin.com
<tiago_> http://pastebin.com/xW2uk54C
<Gambit15> Isso não é o arquivo inteiro...
<Gambit15> Vamos fazer um teste num outro jeito
<Gambit15> Abrir o terminal
<Gambit15> no terminal, executa o seguinte...
<Gambit15> sudo apt-get update
<tiago_> aparece isso
<tiago_> E: Opção 'g' da linha de comandos [de -get] é desconhecida.
<tiago_> eai oque será que houve?
<Gambit15> Você teclou errado!
<tiago_> funcionou
<tiago_> agora
<Gambit15> Nenhum aviso ou problema?
<tiago_> agora deu um erro
<Gambit15> o que?
<tiago_> Err http://sft.if.usp.br utopic-proposed/multiverse i386 Packages   404  Not Found
<Gambit15> Cola uma linha aqui
<edenc> lol
<tiago_> e agora tá
<tiago_> 100% [A aguardar por cabeçalhos]^Ctiago@Quabat:~$
<edenc> tiago_: você tá usando o ubuntu 10.10 e ele foi descontinuado
<edenc> erm
<edenc> 14.10
<tiago_> aff
<tiago_> no site só tinha este download
<edenc> não é verdade
<tiago_> alguem pode me passar o link
<tiago_> ?
<Gambit15> Qual site?
<tiago_> vou pegar aqui
<tiago_> http://ubuntu-br.org/
<edenc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<edenc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Gambit15> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<tiago_> meu amigo desculpa da trabalho a vocês é porque eu decidi instalar o linux para me livrar do windows
<tiago_> e não tinha noção para min aquele site era bom
<Gambit15> tiago_, naquele site você tem duas opções, 14.04 e 15.10
<edenc> não deveria oferecer o 14.10 no ubuntu-br.org
<Gambit15> O 14.04 (LTS) tem suporte e atualizações até 2019, o 15.10 é mais atualizado agora, mas o suporte acaba em 2016-07
<edenc> Eu acho que precisa de mais esforço pra separar as linhas de desenvolvimento, porque os novatos se confundem muito com isso
<edenc> Invés de fornecer uma imagem do 15.10, deveria ser um build
<edenc> pros novatos evitarem
<edenc> :P
<tiago_> valeu gente! boa tarde
<tiago_> vou baixar a versão que tem suport para 2019
<Cesar_Augusto> blz pelo visto o tiago conseguiu resolver o problema , show :)
<asdf999> canal quieto
<asdf999> tá fraco demais
<asdf999> será que o ubuntu está morrendo ou é só uma fase mesmo ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Francylucio> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 no meu notebook, porém, a interface do programa não está com o idioma totalmente em Pt-BR. Como procedo para traduzir totalmente para meu idioma?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Francylucio> ok
<astroo-> ve o privado
<sousato> dpkg
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-13
<MerliM> hggdh, povo todos estão bem :D
<MerliM> [off-topic] treino hoje puxadooo
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<MerliM> ta calmo aqui hoje ou é impressão minha???
<astroo-> sim
<KurtKraut> MerliM, Toda madrugada é assim.
<MerliM> mas nem é madruga ainda
<hggdh> heh. são 21:00 aqui
<MerliM> :(
<KurtKraut> No Brasil, na capital, são 01:00 já.
<MerliM> kkk
<hggdh> lembro-me de algo assim: "em Brasília, dezenove horas"
<MerliM> Sou do nordeste Maranhão nem rola aqui ainda 0 horas
<MerliM> saindo aqui povo assistir algo
<MerliM> até mais
<asdf999> alguem aqui sabe se ouve mudanças no drive da placa de video intel no kernel 4.1.13 ?
<hggdh> asdf999: só lendo o changelog -- esta é a melhor fonte de informação depois dos commits
<asdf999> hggdh, beleza então
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Aloizio> Bom dia, galera estou estudando para um concurso, e em outras versões SAMBA em [globa] vinha comentada security = user. Isto não esta mais endo usado?
<MerliM> Aloizio, bom dia mano
<MerliM> Aloizio, creio eu que nas novas versõe não seja mais usando porem deixa eu checar
<Aloizio> bom dia, é não encontrei na nova versão mas acrescentei ela.
<Ronaldo> Bom dia, como faço pra gravar a iso no dvd?
<aedigital> Ronaldo, no linux ou no windows?
<Ronaldo> linux
<aedigital> bem, seja la como for, devera usar a opcao de gravar a partir de imagem
<aedigital> do seu software de gravacao
<aedigital> k3b, xfburn
<aedigital> deve gravar sem tentar "descompactar"
<MerliM> Ronaldo, qual ambiente vc usa no linux
<Ronaldo> estou no windows e quero instalar o linux
<Aloizio> MerliM, minha dúvida é que se isso implicaria mais alguma alteração, mas vou seguir fazerndo e testar no final com security = user que acrescentei
<Ronaldo> baixei a iso e quero gravar no dvd pra fazer a instalação
<aedigital> eh como falei acima
<aedigital> voce provavelmente deve ter um programa pra gravacao de cds no seu windows
<Ronaldo> sim
<MerliM> Ronaldo, clica botao direito emcima da iso e manda gravar em cd/dvd pronto
<aedigital> e este programa deve ter uma opcao especifica pra gravacao de isos (imagem )
<MerliM> cara implica sim
<MerliM> Aloizio,
<MerliM> Aloizio, da uma sacada
<MerliM> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<MerliM> User-Level Security
<MerliM> The default mode of security with Samba is user-level security. With this method, each share is assigned specific users that can access it. When a user requests a connection to a share, Samba authenticates by validating the given username and password with the authorized users in the configuration file and the passwords in the password database of the Samba server. As mentioned earlier in the chapter, one way to isolate which users are allo
<MerliM> to a specific share is by using the valid users option for each share:
<MerliM>     [global]
<MerliM>         security = user
<MerliM> hggdh, sorry :(
<Aloizio> meu ingles não é dos melhores mas vamos ver se entendi, com a linha security = user, eu exige que o usuária estaja cadastrado no linux, e não só no samba
<MerliM> isso
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> usuário deve ter senha local mesmo que não logue localmente e senha no smbdb
<MerliM> via smbpasswd
<Aloizio> isso
<Aloizio> com poucas palavras você falou o que eu tentei escrever
<MerliM> isso
<MerliM> nao mano tá la saiu nada da minha cabeça nao sou noob kkk
<MerliM> vc tá tentando fazer o que com samba
<MerliM> ?
<Aloizio> compartilhar arquivos, sei que posso fazer de forma mais simples com uma configura menos detalhada, mas estou estudando para concurso então preciso um pouco mais detalhes
<Aloizio> é uma prova prática de um concurso
<MerliM> háaa tá
<MerliM> pensei ser algo pra produção
<Aloizio> não, ainda não, mas seu eu passar vai ser hahhaha, e vou passar.
<MerliM> então já vou lhe da uma dica de livro muito bom e free
<MerliM> muitoo pratico usei pra fazer um ambiente de produção em uma empresa com autenticacao via DC e diretorios pessoais de cada usuário
<Aloizio> tenho um livro do morimoto q uso até hj e é antigo ele. mas bem completinho
<aedigital> poe antigo nisto entao
<aedigital> :)
<teste> alguem poderia informar como posso recuperar senha root esquecida. Nota : eu não quero resetar e fazer outra eu quero recuperar a senha.
<aedigital> muito dificil
<aedigital> ainda mais se a senha for uma senha complexa
<MerliM> teste, vai na inicializacao e pressiona tab deve aparece o mode de recovery ele vai te jogar num prompt shell single user tenta por la
<MerliM> senao da um linux single na inicialização nao lembro o procedimento a risca
<aedigital> o que ele vai conseguir com isto eh criar outra senha
<MerliM> outra forma provavelmente é inicializa via live-cd dai monta os diretorios do jeito que são exemplo
<aedigital> agora recuperar a senha perdida
<MerliM> e assim por diante
<MerliM> depois da um chroot no /mnt
<teste> infelizmente eu não poso mudar a senha, tenho que tentar recuperar
<MerliM> e pronto
<aedigital> soh com brute force ou outros recursos bem mais avancados
<MerliM> passwd root seja feliz
<MerliM> teste, atenção faça isso num ambiente de propriedade SEU
<MerliM> fazer isso sem permissão é CRIME
<MerliM> teste, detalhe o procedimento é pra trocar a senha nao recupera-la
<MerliM> teste, por qual motivo nao podes mudar a senha
<MerliM> ?
<teste> são 30 máquinas
<teste> muito trabalho refazer cada uma
<MerliM> teste, todas tem as mesmas configuracoes de sistema
<MerliM> identicas
<MerliM> ???
<elisboa> teste: faça brute force então
<MerliM> altera em uma e replica nas outras oxi
<tavinho> Bom dia! nao consigo instalar mais nenhum programa no meu ubuntu....quando faço apt-get update ele dá um monte de 404...alguém sabe o porque?
<teste> de senha sim, de configurações não
<elisboa> capture o hash da senha em /etc/shadow e use o jon para descobri-la
<MerliM> elisboa, também é uma alternativa
<elisboa> tavinho: 404 = servidor não encontrado
<ruffleS> olá, pessoal. minha tela pisca e aparece uma msg de erro durante o boot. alguém sabe como resolver?
<Rafanimal_> avá
<elisboa> ruffleS: sim. Alguém sabe.
<tavinho> elisboa: sim, to ligado....mas como resolver?
<MerliM> eu separaria duas e tentaria alterar de uma e replicar na outra porem ai kkk nao sei o caminho das pedras enquanto deixava uma terceira no jonh
<elisboa> tavinho: depende da mensagem de erro, né?
<MerliM> ruffleS, muito vagoo
<elisboa> tavinho: confundi você com o ruffleS, desculpe
<elisboa> tavinho: cara, se é site não encontrado, tenta pensar: o que pode ser? será que ele não está com problema pra se conectar com a internet?
<teste> boa dica, vou tentar agora a solução do jon. Obrigado galera
<elisboa> teste: aqui: http://www.openwall.com/john/
<elisboa> ah, já saiu
<Rafanimal>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Rafanimal axmcozhkygiq
<tavinho> elisboa: a net funciona normal....pensei que poderia ser problema de repositorio..
<elisboa> tavinho: então pode ser
<faelz> tavinho: qual é sua versão do Ubuntu?
<tavinho> 14.10
<aedigital> Rafanimal,  ui
<aedigital> :P
<faelz> Leia o tópico
<Rafanimal> errei
<Rafanimal> uheuheuhuehe
<MerliM> elisboa, sempre é assim ahuauha
<Rafanimal> faz tanto tempo que nao uso irc..
<MerliM> Rafanimal, vxiiii entregando o ouro man
<elisboa> tavinho: então, tenta abrir a url do repositório no navegador
<aedigital> Rafanimal,  eu faziia isto por zuera
<elisboa> e vê se funciona
<Rafanimal> agora já registrei MerliM, não adianta mais.. auehuaheuaeh
<aedigital> jogava uma senha qualquer ae os pelegos ficavam tentando dar ghost
<aedigital> no login
<aedigital> huahuauahua
<Rafanimal> auaheuahuehauehuea
<elisboa> aedigital: hahaha
<faelz> tavinho: 14.10 descontinuada
<elisboa> é uma boa
<elisboa> pra ver quem tá mal intencionado.
<Rafanimal> época da brasnet
<Rafanimal> época do /con/con
<elisboa> bons tempos
<aedigital> yeap
<faelz> tavinho: evita usar versões que não sejam LTS
<tavinho> faelz: pode crer...como entao atualizar para o 15.10? tem tipo um 'upgrade'?
<Rafanimal> alguém tem o link do t7ds ae?
<Rafanimal> heuaheuaheuah
<elisboa> Rafanimal: sim. Alguém tem.
<Rafanimal> que client vc usam no ubuntu?
<Rafanimal> o xchat?
<rafael> tavinho: a melhor forma é sempre instalar do zero
<rafael> tavinho: faz bkp e depois instala
<MerliM> Rafanimal, hexchat
<Rafanimal> opa
<Rafanimal> vo testar esse
<tavinho> boa rafael, obrigado... achei que teria um ez-mode
<aedigital> eu toh de xchat
<rafael> tavinho: talvez fazendo um do-release-upgrade funcione
<Rafanimal> ja volto
<tavinho> rafael: nem isso vai..."Nenhuma nova versão encontrada"...vou ver q q rola aqui...valeu!!
<Rafanimal> rafael, o problema é que dá erro quando ele tenta dar o apt-get update
<Rafanimal> da 404 pra tudo
<Rafanimal> o tavinho ..
<Rafanimal> acho que tem que trocar os repositorios será?
<tavinho> sim ,estou procurando os reps aqui pra ver se rola
<Rafanimal> exit
<Nomade> Boa tarde eu gostaria de saber como executar o mem test a partir do livecd alguem pode me ajudar?
<MerliM> boot livecd tab memtest
<MerliM> simples assim
<Nomade> então é que aqui na nova versão ele abre o menu direto para instalar ou iniciar eu não achei a opção
<aedigital> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=memtest+como+usar&oq=memtest+&aqs=chrome.5.69i57j0l5.8681j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<aedigital> se apertar ctrl + alt + f2
<aedigital> voce  nao consegue um prompt de comando?
<Nomade> sim
<MerliM> Nomade, nao curto usar memtest com o sistema UP
<MerliM> nao
<aedigital> e se executa memtest neste prompt de comando?
<Nomade> quando digito memtest ele não executa
<aedigital> voce loga, neste prompt, digita memtest e nada ocorre?
<aedigital> ou aparece alguma msg de erro?
<Nomade> Merlin acho que estou com problema na mem por isso ia pelo live cd
<Nomade> só que não tem o memteste
<aedigital> memtest
<aedigital> tem uma resposta no google para algo semelhante
<aedigital> pesquisei por ubuntu + memtest + live cd
<MerliM> cara baixa o hirens
<Nomade> blz vou olhar lá
<Nomade> muito obrigado
<Elfon> SEXTA-FEIRA TUA LINDA, QUE BOM QUE VOCÊ CHEGOU!!!!
<MerliM> Elfon, 13 dia de killar todo mundoo
<Elfon> MerliM: tem alguns nomes que seria melhor killar mesmo...hahahah
<hggdh> killar??
<hggdh> oh tempora
<PauloHenriqueNev> alguém ai sabe mexer no firewall do linux o ufw
<mirqui> boa tarde
<shallwe> mirqui, boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<shallwe> sempre
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve , por hoje , aqui meia boca , a mãe está com gripe e febre :(
<shallwe> tudo passa :) só ter cuidado
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<shallwe> tudo na mesmo
<mirqui> ahaha acontece
<shallwe> alguém acompanhou a semana do linux?
<shallwe> eu olhei o primeiro dia mas esperava bem mais
<shallwe> acho que faltou profissionalismo, assim como sempre falta aqui no Brasil kkkk
<aedigital> nem sei do que voce ta falando
<aedigital> explica melhor
<aedigital> eh artigo de algum jornal?
<shallwe> aedigital, http://www.semanadolinux.com.br/
<aedigital> xo ver
<shallwe> é ta é o primeiro vez deles tudo bem, mas mesmo assim né
<aedigital> hummm
<aedigital> olha
<aedigital> achei ateh bom, ainda mais se considerarmos que eh primeira vez
<aedigital> soh pra reunir palestrantes ja eh uma trabalheira enorme
<shallwe> sim mas na realidade são pré gravadas não tem nada de mais
<shallwe> mas tudo bem, ano que vem vamos ver de novo :)
<aedigital> yeah
<shallwe> tudo tem que ter uma primeira vez
<aedigital> sem duvida
<aedigital> e ter coragem e disposicao pra iniciar
<aedigital> eh por  si soh ja um grande merito
<shallwe> sim claro
<aedigital> eu mal e mal tenho disposicao pra agitar a minha galera do truco
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> :)
<aedigital> me vou, bom final de semana pra todos
<shallwe> valeu boa tarde
<Denis__> Boa tarde!
<Denis__> estou problema na atualização pelo apt-get update
<Denis__> não consigo acessar os repositorios
<Denis__> tambem não consigo instalar programas
<jaqent> Denis__: qual versão?
<Denis__> 14.10
<Denis__> aqui é um laboratorio de informatica e nenhuma das maquinas permite fazer a atualização ou instalação
<jaqent> talvez seja pq a 14.10 foi descontinuada
<Denis__> não tem mais disponibilidade dos repositorios?
<Denis__> tenho que migrar para o 15
<jaqent> ou voltar para 14.04.3 que é a atual LTS
<jaqent> 15.10 tem suporte até Julho do ano que vem
<Denis__> ok
<Denis__> o melhor seria 14.04.3?
<jaqent> Ai é contigo. Tem quem prefira só usar LTS e tem quem prefira ir atualizando sempre
<Denis__> blz
<Denis__> obrigado então
<jaqent> Se vc mudar pro 15.10 ele tem suporte até Julho, só que o 16.04 é pra sair antes do 15.10 ser descontinuado. Então se vc se mantiver indo pra frente não vejo problemas
<MerliM> boa tarde preciso fornecer para 1 cliente 10 roteadores wifi com GSM 3g  ou 4g já com suporte ao chip, não aqueles com entrada USB pro modem off
<MerliM> algueem aqui indica empresa???
<MerliM> desculpe o offtopic estou desesperado ja ahuahuah
<asdf999> MerliM, no mercado livre com certeza você acha de todos os pre
<asdf999> preços
<MerliM> asdf999, precisa ser empresa que emite nota fiscal é pro estado
<asdf999> acredito que algumas emitem sim nota fiscal, é só perguntar ao vendodor antes de comprar
<MerliM> ok gratooo
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<alvaro> precisando de chuva mesmo
<jaqent> +1 pra chuva
<nuno_nunes> lol
<asdf999> jaqent, fica tranquilo, amanhã deus resolve isso
<jaqent> asdf999: tomara
<alvaro> calor dos infernos
<alvaro> onde moro faz mais de ano, que não cai uma chuva de verdade
<asdf999> aqui no norte de minas, temperatura agora é de 36 graus
<alvaro> a mesma do Triangulo
<asdf999> aqui já estamos no racionamento
<nuno_nunes> aqui estao 22 graus em pleno outono e andar de camisa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf999> nuno_nunes, é cidade do porto ?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> em pampilhosa da serra :D
<nuno_nunes> portugal nao se resume a porto, lisboa e coimbra :D
<asdf999> kkkkkk, verdade
<asdf999> mas chove bem ae ?
<nuno_nunes> aqui nao chove :S
<nuno_nunes> esta sol e calor :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<asdf999> racionam agua ae também ?
<nuno_nunes> depende
<nuno_nunes> :d
<jaqent> 22 graus... calor... queria esse calor pra mim :P
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> quando vier o inverno
<shallwe> a desculpe vim correndo pq pensei que era alguma dúvida sobre ubuntu :O, desculpe por incomodar vcs :) vou lá jantar
<nuno_nunes> chega a temperaturas de 0:D
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, queres ajuda :D
<jaqent> ele queria ajudar XD
<nuno_nunes> eu ajudo no que posso
<nuno_nunes> no ubuntu, manjaro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e debian
<jaqent> me arruma um emprego?
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> quem
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: vc
<jaqent> não disse que ajudava?
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, se conseguisse para mim era bom :S
<asdf999> pra mim também
<jaqent> brincadeira XD
<nuno_nunes> aqui em portugal esta uma bosta
<nuno_nunes> :D
<asdf999> kkkkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> para trabalhos :|
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: eu não acredito em vc.
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: me arruma um visto de permanencia pra eu poder conferir :P
<asdf999> ae é primeiro mundo
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: brincadeira, mas eu até que mudaria pra pt
<nuno_nunes> aqui o desemprego já esteve com 1 milhao de desempregados so mais de metade já emigrou
<nuno_nunes> o governo obrigou o pessoal a sair de portugal :|
<jaqent> Que triste.
<asdf999> o salario aé são muito GORDOS
<nuno_nunes> aqui o governo esta uma bosta
<nuno_nunes> foram deitados abaixo ao fim de 11 dias :S
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: falando sério agora, como o pessoal ai leva a situação com os estrangeiros em pt? (específicamente os brasileiros)
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<jaqent> Tem muito estrangeiro ainda trabalhando em portugal? Os portugueses ficam meio de cara com estrangeiro empregado, esse tipo de coisa
<nuno_nunes> pois eu ja pessoal brasileiro a sair daqui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> agora eu que não entendi :s
<nuno_nunes> pk portugal esta uma treta
<nuno_nunes> :|
<jaqent> pelo menos vocês tem menos criminalidade/violência
<nuno_nunes> tens a certeza
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: confesso que eu tinha mais certeza antes de vc dizer isso
<asdf999> se eu for ae eu vou dar um pulo nesse rio tejo e amanhcer tomando cerfeja, kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> aqui o governo nao se chama governo
<nuno_nunes> mas sim desgoverno
<nuno_nunes> .|
<nuno_nunes> :|
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: estamos no mesmo barco nesse aspecto.
<asdf999> esse trem de governo está em todo lugar né mano, mas que aé é bem melhor que o brasil com certeza deve ser
<asdf999> o apocalici zumbi do crack tem aé também ?
<jaqent> asdf999: as vezes é um daqueles casos onde a grama do vizinho sempre parece mais verde.
<asdf999> jaqent, kkkkkkkkkkkk
<asdf999> verdade
<jaqent> embora pra ser sincero se eu tiver a oportunidade eu até vou pra portugal, nem que seja só pra trocar o cenário e ficar mais ou menos com os mesmos problemas
<asdf999> jaqent, correto mano
<jaqent> vc viram que rolou um atentado terrorista na frança agora de pouco?
<asdf999> vi não mano
<asdf999> ouve mortos ?
<jaqent> se não me engano são 18 confirmados até agora
<jaqent> Foi um ataque com metralhadora e depois uma explosão no estadio que ia ter um amistoso da copa. (ops acabaram de falar 15 mortos no jornal)
<asdf999> cara**o mano
<asdf999> o trem tá brabo então
<jaqent> né
<jaqent> deveria ter um #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<jaqent> :P
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkkk
<jaqent> olha só um ponto positivo no Brasil em relação com a Europa.
<jaqent> Ainda não temos ataques terroristas
<asdf999> verdade
<asdf999> mas até temos sim
<asdf999> lá no senado e na camera é atentado todo dia
<asdf999> atentado contra o povo
<jaqent> Ta vendo só como um canal offtopic faz falta :P
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkkk
<barna> jaqent, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<asdf999> barna, tú é o diretor de marketing aqui do freenode ?
<barna> ele existe a uns 5 anos, antes era o ##ubuntu-br mas só entrava quem era registrado na freenode. por isso criamos esse.
<jaqent> eu quase acertei o nome do canal sem querer kkkkkkk
<asdf999> brincadeira
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<jaqent> mas é bom, assim da pra falar sem bagunçar o canal de suporte
<barna> o ##ubuntu-br ainda existe, mas num sei se tem q ser registrado pra entrar.
<barna> sempre to num papo off aki e aparece alguem pedindo suporte migro pra ele. ajuda D++++
<jaqent> asdf999: quer continuar o papo em um deles?
<asdf999> vamo, abre aé um canal
<jaqent> o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<shallwe> será que posso depois do ubuntu estar instalado redimensionar minha partição do ubuntu?
<barna> shallwe, partição do / ?
<shallwe> barna, sim
<barna> shallwe, sim, mas vai mudar o UUID dela, vc tem q arrumar o fstab
<asdf999> shallwe, com gparted em livecd  voce consegue
<shallwe> asdf999, sim fazer eu sei, mas uma vez fiz e não entrou mais no ubuntu kkk
<asdf999> procura no youtube como usar o gparted
<shallwe> barna, vou tentar como vc disse
<barna> exato shallwe pq o fstab não vai mais achar o caminho da partição pra montar
<barna> entra pelo live, monta a partição do / e muda o UUID dela
<shallwe> mas boa valeu, vou dar uma pesquisada no fstab redimencionamento ubuntu
<barna> é simples, faço isso sempre aki
<barna> shallwe, no gparted em informações da partição ele mostra o UUID dela
<shallwe> barna, valeu :)
<asdf999> execute um ls -lat /dev/disk/by-uuid
<shallwe> vou tentar, valeu :)
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<hggdh> só para referencia *existe* o canal #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Camila> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Guest55128> preciso de ajuda, gostaria de saber como fazer para instalar ubuntu
<Guest55128> baixei o arquivo
<Guest55128> mas não cosigo executar
<Guest55128> meu computador fica abrindo ele como imagem
<barna> Guest55128, como q vc ta tentando "executar" ele?
<Guest55128> estou clicando duas vezes nele para abrir
<barna> ok.
<asdf999> Guest55128, procura no youtube como instalar ubuntu via pendriver
<barna> Guest55128, qual o seu conhecimento sobre informatica?
<Guest55128> zero
<barna> Guest55128, ok, vou tentar ser simples. o ubuntu é um sistema operacional completo.
<Guest55128> certo!
<barna> Guest55128, vc não "instala" ele dentro do windows, vc instala ele no computador.
<Guest55128> ok!
<barna> Guest55128, então vc tem q grava a iso dentro de um pendrive ou dvd e iniciar o computador apartir dele.
<barna> Guest55128, o ubuntu funciona em modo Live, ou seja, sem instalar ou modificar nada no seu computador.
<barna> se vc descidir usar de verdade o ubuntu, vc pode instala-lo no computador sem tirar o windows, e na hora q vc ligar o computador ele vai te perguntar qual dos 2 sistemas operacionais vc quer usar.
<Guest55128> ah que bom!
<barna> Guest55128, no youtube vc acho varios tutoriais de como instalar, é bem simples, a unica parte mais "chata" é o particionamento do hd.
<barna> e qualquer duvida estamos aki.
<Guest55128> vou gravar o arquivo que baixei no pendrive então  e aí reinicio o computador, certo?
<barna> Guest55128, quase
<barna> vc tem q usar um programa pra isso. ou saber fazer na unha. só gravar o arquivo dentro não vai fazer o computador dar boot por ele.
<barna> eu uso o unetbootin (podem chingar)
<Guest55128> eu quero usar só ubuntu no computador
<Guest55128> n quero o windows mais, então n precisa de repartir o hd
<barna> Guest55128, vc pode apagar tudo que tem dentro dele?
<Guest55128> sim, ja salvei tudo de importante num pendrive
<barna> Guest55128, então manda ver, bem no começo da instalação ele vai te dar a opção de apagar o disco todo e instalar o ubuntu.
<barna> ai o sistema que te pergunta qual q vc quer ligar vai ficar oculto, vai ligar direto no ubuntu, ele só aparece se vc tiver mais de um sistema instalado.
<Guest55128> ok
<Guest55128> no site eu baixei o Baixar Ubuntu 14.10 Desktop (amd64)
<Guest55128> é esse mesmo né?
<barna> nops, 14.10 foi descontinuado.
<barna> Guest55128, te aconselho o 14.04 q é LTS
<astroo-> diz que ram tens
<barna> ja volto.
<Guest55128> ram?
<barna> 10min
<astroo-> memoria
<Guest55128> como posso saber isso?
<astroo-> pelo fabricante do pc ou no arranque do pc
<asdf999> Guest55128, te aconselho antes procurar por aulas sobre linux no youtube
<Guest55128> ok, vou ver isso
<asdf999> é coisa facil para aprender
<Guest55128> n consigo baixar esse 14.04 q vc faliu
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-14
<ama22> Olá pessoal. Alguem sabe se dá pra transferir arquivos entre o Ubuntu e o Windows atraves do wifi ?
<astroo-> ola
<asdf999> ama22, da sim
<asdf999> via nautilus
<asdf999> ou ssh
<asdf999> no nautilus entre em arquivos/ conectar ao servidor
<ama22> asdf999, muito obrigado !
<asdf999> de nada
<Carol> Olá
<Carol> Estou tendo dificuldades com a minha versão 14.04. Não consigo fazer updates
<Carol> Gostaria de ir para a 15.10
<Carol> mas não sei bem como
<barna> ola Carol.
<barna> Carol, qual o problema com a 14.04? ela esta ativa. se fosse a 14.10 ai vc teria problemas mesmo.
<Carol> está ativa, mas quando faço updates recebo notificações de que há problemas
<barna> carol "ha problemas" é um tanto quanto vago. nos diga qual o problema!
<asdf999>  Carol, segue esse tutorial aqui: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/04/atualizando-a-versao-do-ubuntu-via-terminal/
<barna> ixi, ja vi esse capitulo da novela....... hheheheheehehehehehe
<Carol> não consigo atualizar via terminal
<asdf999> via sudo
<Carol> beleza
<Carol> grata
<asdf999> não a de quer
<asdf999> Carol, conseguiu executar o comando ?
<Carol> sim
<asdf999> nem me deu tchau
<Carol> Voltando para agradecer mais uma vez a ajuda. Atualizações em curso
<Carol> ;)
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> Carol, só têm feraaa aqui
<asdf999> Carol, muito obrigado
<asdf999> conseguiu fazer o upgrade ?
<Carol> Bom poder contar com gente gentil.
<asdf999> foi rapido
<Carol> As atualizações estão em curso. Daqui a pouco eu devo poder reiniciar
<asdf999> é assim mesmo
<asdf999> mas raramente aparece mulheres lindas por aqui
<Carol> uma pena então que já vou embora.... mais uma vez, obrigada
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkkk
<asdf999> até daqui a pouco
<MerliM> Eita seleção brasileiraaa credo
<MerliM> uahua
<asdf999> tá quanto mano ?
<MerliM> 1 x 1
<asdf999> bom demais
<asdf999> tava 1 a 0
<asdf999> vamo virar essa bos*a
<MerliM> gol na cagada poww
<MerliM> bate rebate
<asdf999> o que importa é que é gol
<MerliM> o que importa é a pressão q ta pegando
<shallwe> caracas inventei de fazer o redimensionamento da partição do windows no windows kkk, ta até agora rodando ainda acho que já faz 1h
<shallwe> depois do ubuntu vou fazer no livecd mesmo
<MerliM> Rapa o que David Luiz faz nesse time
<MerliM> credooo
<barna> shallwe, se vc moveu o inicio da partição, vai demorar muuuuuuuuitas horas mais.
<asdf999> shallwe, demora assim mesmo mano
<asdf999> o importante é não cancelar
<asdf999> se não perde tudo
<barna> ou se moveu a partição de lugar. unica coisa q demora menos é reduzir o final da partição.
<shallwe> na realidade nao esse hd tem 4 partições 1)boot com 350mb 2)backup 3)linux ext4 4)swap
<shallwe> mandei diminuir a 2 backup
<shallwe> até agora não entendi pq fiz swap kkk mas tudo bem
<shallwe> bom deixa rolar é sabadão mesmo amanhã
<shallwe> agora realmente é uma pena, todo pc bom, veloz com algo mecânico, um HD kkk
<shallwe> fogo que os ssds estão caros ainda
<MerliM> Cabouuuuuu empate que foi uma mega-sena
<asdf999> brasil vai ser futuro campeao da copa mano
<asdf999> pode acreditar
<asdf999> a final vai ser brasil e alemanha
<asdf999> 8 a 0 pro brasil
<asdf999> kkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> 8 a 0 pro brasil? kk
<xGrind> vai perder pra argentina
<asdf999> sem essa mano
<asdf999> argentina nem vai para copa
<Daekdroom> Depois do nada de mudança na Seleção e da CBF apesar do fiasco da Copa de 2014, não tem como ganhar a próxima não.
<asdf999> o chile tomou o lugar dela
<jvitttor> olá
<astroo-> ola
<jvitttor> estou com problema para fazer instalçao  no central de programas do ubuntu
<jvitttor> não consigo instalar nada
<astroo-> diz que versao e
<jvitttor> aparece a seguinte mensagem
<jvitttor> Falha ao baixar informações do repositório
<jvitttor> Verificar sua conexão com a Internet.
<jvitttor> W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not 
<jvitttor> minha interner está estável
<jvitttor> internet
<astroo-> diz que versao ubuntu tens e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jvitttor> ubuntu 12.10
<jvitttor> 2,8 GiB
<jvitttor> Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz × 4
<jvitttor> 32-bit
<astroo-> esse ja nao tem suporte
<jvitttor> qual tem suporte
<jvitttor> ?
<astroo-> ve o topico do canal
<jvitttor> ok
<jvitttor> olá
<jvitttor> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<jvitttor> possuo o ubuntu 14.10 estou tendo dificuldade nas instalações no central de programas do ubuntu
<jvitttor> aparece a seguinte mensagem
<jvitttor> Falha ao baixar informações do repositório
<jvitttor> Verificar sua conexão com a Internet.
<jvitttor> W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubunt
<astroo-> o certo e o 14.04
<jvitttor> eu baixe o que estava disponivel no site http://ubuntu-br.org/
<jvitttor> onde eu consigo baixar a versão 14.04
<jvitttor> ?
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> http://ubuntu-br.org/download
<jvitttor> qual o mais adequdo para mim o i386 ou amd64
<jvitttor> ?
<astroo-> quanta ram tens?
<jvitttor> 2,8 GiB
<jvitttor> esta aparecendo 'not found' para todos os links do 14.04
<jvitttor> os links do 14.1 estão indo direto para download
<jvitttor> tem certeza que consigo baixar o 14.04 nesse link que você me passou?
<astroo-> https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<astroo-> esse e o oficial
<astroo-> i e intel  amd e amd
<jvitttor> então o link do 14.02 esta off no site oficial
<jvitttor> eu encotrei o 14.02.3
<jvitttor> estou baixando
<jvitttor> vai resolver meu problema
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<jvitttor> baixei o i386
<jvitttor> pois meu pc e intel
<astroo-> versao 386 porque nao tens mais de 3g de ram
<jvitttor> eu devo baixar qual
<jvitttor> o i386 ou amd64
<jvitttor> meu pc é
<jvitttor> 2,8 GiB
<jvitttor> Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz × 4
<jvitttor> 32-bit
<astroo-> i386
<jvitttor> estou baixando o certo entao
<jvitttor> vou tentar intalar o 14.02.3
<jvitttor> e ver no que dá
<jvitttor> obrigado pela ateção amigo
<jvitttor> atenção
<jvitttor> abraço
<astroo-> igualmente ate
<deathphill> dae galera
<barna>     bom?
<deathphill> acabei de instalar o ubuntu na minha maquina
<barna> :)
<barna> primeiro ubuntu?
<deathphill> só que ta cim problemas pra fazer download
<deathphill> primeiro sim
<barna> Seja Bem Vindo!!!
<barna> qual versão?
<deathphill> 14.10
<barna> perdeu!
<barna> 14.10 foi descontinuada!
<barna> :(
<deathphill> onde acho a ultima versao?
<barna> deathphill, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<deathphill> vlw
<barna> deathphill, cha te explica 1 coisa.
<barna> deathphill, existem 2 tipos de versão, as LTS e as non-LTS.
<deathphill> aham
<barna> as LTS são "versão final" com menos bug e suporte por em media 5anos, as non-LTS são "vesão de teste" pra testar as novidades etc....
<barna> a 14.10 foi uma non-LTS depois de 9 meses elas são abandonadas!
<barna> a atual LTS é a 14.04 e a proxima será a 16.04 (q será lança em abril de 2016)
<deathphill> ah blz
<deathphill> vlw pela força ae
<barna> deathphill, aki vc pode escolher qual baixar. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<deathphill> brigadão
<barna> nois!
<barna> qualquer coisa sempre tem alguem aki, as vezes a gente demora um tipo pra responder!
<barna> c deu sorte q tava passando pela janela na hora q perguntou!
<deathphill> hahahaha
<deathphill> blzinha cara
<deathphill> valeu mesmo
<Muhammad> Alguém com processador amd que utilize ubuntu?
<eloi_carneiro> pessoal qual esta mais leve o ubuntu mate ou o lubuntu?
<barna> boa pergunta, eu acho q o lubuntu deve ganhar por um pouco.
<barna> mas nas minha maquinas antigas uso o mate.
<eloi_carneiro> barna, eu tenho umas maquinas tipo pentium 4 com 512MB
<barna> eu tb eloi_carneiro
<barna> uso o 12.04 + mate
<barna> pego o mini-ubuntu, instalo sem nada, e coloco o mate com --no-install-recomends, fica bem leve!
<eloi_carneiro> barna, qual vc acha que esta melhor com mate? o ubuntu ou o mint?
<eloi_carneiro> hummm
<barna> kra eu sempre achei o mint pessssssssssssaaaaaaaddddoooooooo
<eloi_carneiro> barna, qual é esse mini-ubuntu?
<eloi_carneiro> vc tem link?
<barna> 1 seg q tem mando
<barna> so ligar a vpn q a gvt ta me trolando d novo
<eloi_carneiro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<eloi_carneiro> é esse aqui?
<barna> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<barna> 28mb a iso do 12.04 i386
<barna> eloi_carneiro, sim, o q te mandei e o q vc achou da na mesma
<eloi_carneiro> barna, eu vou fazer uns testes aqui, obrigado pela ajuda
<barna> eloi_carneiro, nada
<eloi_carneiro> só mais uma questão
<eloi_carneiro> qual é o seu uso nessas maquinas?
<barna> eloi_carneiro, vc manda do role do --no-install-recommends?
<barna> eloi_carneiro, render farm (ou clustering)
<eloi_carneiro> entendi, eu quero ver se consigo fazer PDV
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<barna> pdv?
<eloi_carneiro> ponto de venda
<barna> hummm, se pa rola.
<barna> na verdade atualmente nem to mais usando interface nelas, mas quando usei rolou de boas.
<eloi_carneiro> vamos ver
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho 28 maquinas pra instalar :D
<barna> só tem uma com interface aki, a galera usa até facebook nela.
<barna> hahahahahahahahaha
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<barna> eloi_carneiro, vai instalar de uma por uma?
<eloi_carneiro> então, vc sabe alguma solução de instalação automatizada?
<eloi_carneiro> tipo o wds para windows
<eloi_carneiro> se não me engano tem umas opções para linux
<eloi_carneiro> usando o pxe
<barna> puts me falaram de varias delas esses dias, eu uso pxe aki
<eloi_carneiro> e qual o pacote vc instalou para fornecer o serviço na rede
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<barna> eu fiz uma imagem modificada com o remastersys/puinguybuilder e meti no servidor PXE
<barna> eloi_carneiro, montar o servidor PXE num é só "instalar um pacote"
<barna> mas posso te ajudar fazer se quiseres
<eloi_carneiro> se vc poder me ajudar
<eloi_carneiro> eu agradeço
<barna> eu e um amigo tamo fazendo um how-to com um script de automação, mas ainda não ta pronto
<barna> eloi_carneiro, que fazer agora?
<eloi_carneiro> daqui a pouco eu estou saindo do trabalho
<eloi_carneiro> se vc tiver algum material para estudo
<eloi_carneiro> eu vou pegar nesse final de semana
<barna> ok, vou te passar 3 links
<barna> eloi_carneiro, isso pode ser util tb. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/precise-mate
<eloi_carneiro> uma coisa que estou reparando é que vc esta usando 12.04
<eloi_carneiro> porque não o 14.04
<eloi_carneiro> ficou pesado?
<barna> o 12.04 ainda ta vivo e sim, e mais leve q o 14.04.
<barna> nos nodes p4 sem interface uso o 14.04, com interface o 12.04
<barna> eloi_carneiro, as bases são essas: servidor dhcp = http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-dhcp-server-in-centos-and-ubuntu/
<barna> eloi_carneiro, pxe = http://www.unixmen.com/install-and-configure-pxe-server-on-ubuntu-15-04/
<barna> eloi_carneiro, essa é a base que eu escrevi pro tutorial. https://github.com/rauldipeas/AviX/edit/master/extras/PXE.txt
<barna> eloi_carneiro, esse ultimo link ta a configuração de um servidor PXE q montei semana passada.
<eloi_carneiro> bacana
<eloi_carneiro> estou vendo aqui
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: as máquinas são só pra PDV?
<eloi_carneiro> o 12.04 tem suporte até 2017
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> não vou deixa nada a lem do sistema
<eloi_carneiro> no maximo um pidgin
<eloi_carneiro> para comunicação interna
<eloi_carneiro> nem navegador
<eloi_carneiro> nem nada
<barna> eloi_carneiro, o q fiz aki foi, fiz uma instalação numa VM, mudei tudo q o precisava e gerei a iso com pinguyrebuilder.
<eloi_carneiro> correto
<eloi_carneiro> o tamanho do hd influencia
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<barna> eloi_carneiro, nesse sistema q mandei o link do --no-install-recomends ele fica SEM NADA alem do sistema base.
<jaqent> o PDV usa o que? GTK+, Tk, Qt?
<eloi_carneiro> gtk
<eloi_carneiro> tanto o mate quanto o lxde
<eloi_carneiro> senão me engano usam o gtk como padrão
<barna> eloi_carneiro, imagino q fique com menos de 1gb a iso final, mas vc tem q ter espaço na maquina pelo menos 3x o tamanho da iso. nas maquinas q vão usar o PXE o hd fica desligado.
<barna> diskless
<eloi_carneiro> espaço que vc esta falando é de memória ram
<eloi_carneiro> correto
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<jaqent> já considerou a possibilidade de não usar um DE só um WM?
<eloi_carneiro> o que estou falando é de um servidor pxe para instalação do sistema pela rede
<barna> eloi_carneiro, vc vai realmente instalar em todas as maquinas?
<barna> se sim, existem sistemas de gerenciamento pra muitas maquinas. mas num sei.
<barna> o nome
<eloi_carneiro> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cruciblewds/
<eloi_carneiro> existe esse projeto
<eloi_carneiro> que realizado o wds
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: eu sei, estou falando sobre outra coisa. Se é só para o PDV e as máquinas são realmente limitadas as vezes só de corta a DE e deixar só um WM já melhora um tanto o desempenho
<barna> eu uso diskless, as maquinas não tem HD, usam o sistema pelo pxe
<eloi_carneiro> mas acho que isso é apenas para windows
<eloi_carneiro> correto
<barna> tem varios pra linux, o Rauldispeas e hertz me falam um tanto esses dias, pena q os 2 tão off agora.
<eloi_carneiro> sim, mas o que eu queria fazer com o pxe, é que ele fornecesse o sistema para instalação
<barna> ah, ai é facil
<barna> eu vou mais alem, coloco o sistema pra rodar no PXE
<barna> mas pra 28 maquinas o servidor tem q ter ethernet gigabits
<eloi_carneiro> o servidor tem
<eloi_carneiro> e é tudo switch
<barna>  /1000?
<eloi_carneiro> o servidor 10.000
<eloi_carneiro> 2 portas
<eloi_carneiro> as maquinas
<eloi_carneiro> estações são 100 ou 1000
<barna> se for 10/100 num rola. o p4 pode ter 10/100.
<eloi_carneiro> é isso
<eloi_carneiro> o servidor que é mais de 1000
<eloi_carneiro> é 10mil
<barna> é como ta aki, o servidor e o swith /1000 e os p4 10/100
<barna> então rola de rodar o sistema por PXE, em diskless, todas as maquinas usando o mesmo sistema.
<mirqui> boa tarde
<barna> mas ai fica ao seu criterio se realmente é util, pra mim é.
<barna> boas mirqui
<eloi_carneiro> mas tem como fazer um servidor pxe apenas para puxar apenas o instalador?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<barna> eloi_carneiro, sim, é muuuuuito facil
<barna> eloi_carneiro, na queles q mandei o q ele faz.
<eloi_carneiro> barna, ok eu vou estudar aquele material então, muito obrigado
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: se as máquinas são todas exatamente iguais vc pode só clonar uma pra outra
<lynxer10> boa tarde galera
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, com o dd
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<barna> boas lynxer10
<barna> tudo na paz mirqui e tu?
<lynxer10> :)
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, qual programa/pacote?
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: ou rsync pela rede. a única coisa é que vc precisa ajustar o fstab depois
<jaqent> e o bootloader XD
<eloi_carneiro> coreto
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: eu geralmente faço algo assim mais ou menos como isso -> http://positon.org/clone-a-linux-system-install-to-another-computer
<lynxer10> uma duvida galera, nao to conseguindo fazer o raspberry pi2 reconhecer um hd externo. Ele nao tem forca suficiente pra isso ? Necessariamente tenho que ter uma fonte de energia externa para o HD? foi mal a pergunta besta mas ja busquei no pai dos burros digital e nao acho nada que resolva o problema
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: mas puxar o installer por PXE tb rola.
<jaqent> eloi_carneiro: eu não sei se da pra fazer a instalação/imaging/cloning com mas vc poderia dar uma olhada nas ferramentas de orquestramento/deploying tipo (R)?ex, Puppet, Chef, etc
<MerliM> depende hd externo desktop??? Provavelmente precise mesmo de uma alimentação externa a âmperagem deve não ser suficiente para o HD
<MerliM> lynxer10, é necessário um HD externo para o que queres fazer mano??
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, isso eu vou usar para outra coisa
<eloi_carneiro> jaqent, para a parte de atualização do sistema
<eloi_carneiro> e instalação
<lynxer10> na realidade era mais uma curiosidade que necessidade
<eloi_carneiro> por hora o que eu preciso é apenas instalar uma versão leve do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> em 28 maquinas
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<lynxer10> to rodando o openelec nele
<lynxer10> os pendrives funcionam de boa mas HD externo nao
<lynxer10> nenhum pai da forca nao curiosidade mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> lynxer10, que nem o merlim disse, acho que vai faltar energia
<lynxer10> eu desconfiava que seria algo do tipo, so tava na duvida
<lynxer10> valeu galera
<eloi_carneiro> inclusive o merlim falou certinho, é a amperagem
<lynxer10> eu alterei a amperagem
<lynxer10> vem como padrao 600 mA
<lynxer10> esta com 1200 mA
<lynxer10> mesmo assim nao reconhece o HD
<lynxer10> nao testei um HD com fonte de energia pq nao tenho
<lynxer10> vou ver se consigo algum emprestado pra fazer o teste
<eloi_carneiro> então o que eu tenho aqui
<eloi_carneiro> é com fonte
<eloi_carneiro> vai tranquilo
<lynxer10> droga, nao queria me convencer disso huahuauha blza vei obrigado
<lynxer10> vou arrumar um com fonte
<eloi_carneiro> T+
<eloi_carneiro> eu vou sair também, barna, jaqent, muito obrigado pela ajuda! até mais
<MerliM> lynxer10, compra uma fonte generica 30 conto
<MerliM> e coloca so a alimentação do disco nela
<MerliM> e o resto via rasp
<MerliM> depois vê se existe um sistema estilo rele pra controlar a fonte atx saca
<lynxer10> isso que vou fazer, valeu pela ajuda cara
<MerliM> pro disco nao ficar eternamente ligado, agora isso em ambiente de teste producao nao recomendo nao
<lynxer10> blza. valeu cara
<MerliM> nhr
<dinho094> ...
<jaqent> ?
<dinho094> Nada não.
<jaqent> Ok então.
<dinho094> Algum gamer aqui ?
<Aloizio> gamer? gosto de jogar mais não sou gamer
<dinho094> Então, nunca joguei nada no ubuntu. Alguma dica ?
<jaqent> steam?
<jaqent> :P
<dinho094> Acho que ser, rs
<dinho094> serve*
<jaqent> dinho094: fica prvávelmente mais fácil pro pessoal te ajudar se vc for um pouco mais claro no que vc quer/gosta de jogar
<jaqent> Tem um monte de jogos que rodam nativo no Linux atualmente
<dinho094> rpg/mmorpg
<dinho094> De preferência que ocupe pouco espaço
<dinho094> E que não precise de um processador muito forte.
<dinho094> Achei um interessante.
<jaqent> dinho094: quanto é 'pouco espaço' pra você?
<dinho094> Left 4 Dead 2.
<dinho094> Vamos considerar 10Gb.
<jaqent> dinho094: vc consegue achar um monte então na Steam. (Provávelmente a maioria não vai ser free/gratis)
<jaqent> eu rodo vários jogos da steam no linux a alguns anos já, não tive muitos problemas e na maioria dos casos com bom desempenho.
<dinho094> Achei dois gratuitos para linux no site da steam.
<dinho094> Endless Sky e Krosmaster Arena.
<dinho094> Já ouviram falar ?
<jaqent> Já mas nunca joguei nenhum dos dois.
<jaqent> dinho094: da uma olhada no LGDB (Linux Game DB: http://www.lgdb.org/ )
<dinho094> Tô olhando.
<dinho094> Apareceu logo aqui o Endless Sky.
<jaqent> outra alternativa é dar uma olhada no PlayDeb ( http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/15.10/ )
<jaqent> embora faça alguns anos que eu não use o PlayDeb, então não sei ao certo como anda
<dinho094> Achi um legal no PlayDeb.
<dinho094> Achei*
<dinho094> Muito obrigado, pessoal.
<dinho094> Agora vou jogar :)
<MerliM> dinho094, bom jogo
<dinho094> Obrigado, mais uma vez.
<jaqent> mais um cliente feliz :P
<Aloizio> galera to aqui estudando e sempre surge dúvida pergunto. usuários do win como nome e senha iguais do samba não pedem senha o logar diretório home?
<Aloizio> no samba configurei para compartilhar somente a pasta home, e criei estes usuários no linux, samba e windows, todos com mesmo nome e senha.
<MerliM> Aloizio, depende se no samba configurar a autenticacao para security = user
<MerliM> creio que no primeiro acesso pede sim dai existe a opção no windows para salvar senha
<MerliM> apartir dai creio nao ser mais necessário a não ser que exclua do banco de dados do windows o altere essa senha
<MerliM> Aloizio, esse home que vc cita é no windows ou no linux
<Aloizio> no linux
<Miruki> tenho uma pergunta, tenho dois programas q estão no meu pc e gostaria de desinstalá-los, entretanto ñ consigo... eles ñ estão na central
<Miruki> eles são o virtualbox e o ubuntu after
<Miruki> o virtualbox até consigo abrir pelo terminal, mas ñ consigo desinstalá-lo por lá
<Aloizio> Merlim, fiz adduser aloizio -m  para criar diretório home para ele, e no samba no arquivo original editei compartilhando somente o diretório [home]
<Miruki> o q eu posso fazer?
<jaqent> Miruki: como vc instalou eles?
<Miruki> bom, o virtualbox foi através desse site: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<Miruki> o ubuntu after ñ me lembro...
<Miruki> mas meu foco é retirar só o virtualbox mesmo...
<Miruki> no program, o box, tem uma ajuda q tem um manual do programa... falando de como pode-ser desinstalar, mas eu tentei aqui e ñ tá indo
<Miruki> ele fala p/ digitar: pkgrm SUNWvboxkern, no modo root e ñ foi, ñ aconteceu nada
<Miruki> jaqent, vc sabe o q devo fazer?
<Miruki> ..............
<mirqui> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte?
<jaqent> dessa vez ele foi rápido
<bbbb> heuahuea xP
<TuxTek> ola boa noite
<TuxTek> :D
<jap_> boa noite
<TuxTek> alguem precisa de suporte
<jaqent> TuxTek: boa noite :D
<jap_> Estou iniciando com ubuntu, e para variar tenho dificuldades.
<TuxTek> jap_, eu estou aqui para ajudar
<TuxTek> que versão do ubuntu usas
<jap_> Estou tentando baixar o plugin de Flash player para mozila, mas recebo msg de erro de dowload e para verificar a conxao de internet
<jap_> 14.04
<TuxTek> faça este comando
<TuxTek> sudo apt-get update
<TuxTek> no terminal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Celso> ola
<astroo-> ola
<jaqent> Noite o/
<astroo-> ola
<TuxTek> boas astro :p
<astroo-> ola
<lynxer10> falae
<jaqent> ae :P
<lynxer10> uhauhhua
<jaqent> Como vão todos nessa noite quente de sábado?
<TuxTek> mais alguem está a precisar de suporte
<TuxTek> jaqent, aqui é um chat de apoio ao ubuntu
<astroo-> tudo bem e tu?
<TuxTek> se quiser offtopic use #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<jaqent> quanto estress para um pouco de educação e cordialidade
<jaqent> *estresse
<lynxer10> huahua e mesmo
<lynxer10> ta de boa brother
<TuxTek> lol
<TuxTek> alguem está a precisar de ajuda aqui?
<lynxer10> ta quente pra caramba mesmo
<lynxer10> po ate o momento nao mas ja ja noix arruma uma dor de cabeca
<lynxer10> certeza
<lynxer10> uhahuahua
<jaqent> né XD
<lynxer10> eu to com dificuldade na realidade de fazer o ubuntu funcionar direito no intel compute stick
<lynxer10> o diaxo do som nao funciona
<lynxer10> obviamente peguei a versao windows pq vem com 2 gb de ram e 32 gb de disco
<TuxTek> :S
<lynxer10> e ae o que aconteceu?
<lynxer10> nao funciona wifi nem o som
<lynxer10> foda isso vei
<jaqent> lynxer10: fora o som não funcionar tu gostou dele? Estava pensando em pegar um.
<jaqent> E o wifi vc conseguiu arrumar?
<TuxTek> no terminal faça este comando
<TuxTek> lspci
<lynxer10> nao consegui
<lynxer10> cara portabilidade total
<lynxer10> te confesso mas nada mais que isso
<TuxTek> e depois copie tudo e meta num pastebin
<TuxTek> :)
<lynxer10> e legal, parada novo tem sua praticidade
<TuxTek> sera que possa ajuda?
<lynxer10> mas para por ai
<lynxer10> tux nao to com ele aqui agora
<TuxTek> faça o que dgo
<TuxTek> sem nada
<TuxTek> eu não te posso ajudar
<lynxer10> deixei com um amigo pra ver se ele resolve
<TuxTek> lol
<lynxer10> tranquilo
<lynxer10> na semana to com ele de volta e se voce tiver por aqui me da uma mao
<TuxTek> que linux usas?
<lynxer10> ubuntu 15.10
<TuxTek> lynxer10, es um novo user de linux?
<lynxer10> na realidade apanho do sistema tem tempo
<TuxTek> nao entendi
<lynxer10> ja testei varias vezes o sistema
<lynxer10> desde 2005
<lynxer10> mas nunca tive nenhuma maquina so pra linux
<lynxer10> hoje sim tenho so rodando linux
<TuxTek> eu uso linux desde 2002/2003
<TuxTek> :)
<lynxer10> bastante tempo
<lynxer10> algo tu deve saber
<lynxer10> uhahuahuauha
<TuxTek> por isso eu estou aqui para ajudar
<lynxer10> blza
<TuxTek> mas eu agora estou com o ubuntu desligado :p
<lynxer10> na semana te busco qui pra ver se voce consegue me ajudar a funcionar o wifi e o som
<jaqent> lynxer10: se importaria em dizer qual a razão pra não ter tido uma maquína só pra linux em uma década de luta? :D
<TuxTek> o wifi se broadcom é uma dor de cabeça
<TuxTek> :D
<TuxTek> eu tenho 4 linuxs no meu pc e windows 10
<TuxTek> :D
<jap_> ola tentei o comando que me passou, mas em um momento disse que precisava de uma chave publica para abrir alguns pacotes
<TuxTek> jap_ qual é o erro
<TuxTek> faça um pastebin
<jap_> rro GPG: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net utopic Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D99 W: Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<TuxTek> jap faça este comando
<TuxTek> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com E131728675254D99
<TuxTek> e depois faça este comando
<TuxTek> sudo apt-get update
<lynxer10> cara mas falta de tempo
<lynxer10> nao trabalho na area de tecnologia
<lynxer10> sou mais um curioso
<lynxer10> nao tinha como usar no meu dia a dia
<lynxer10> entao sempre deixava de lado
<lynxer10> agora to tendo pouco mais de temp
<lynxer10> e decidi aprender um pouco mais
<jaqent> lynxer10: faz sentido
<TuxTek> annakamilla boa noite amiga :)
<annakamilla> boa noite
<annakamilla> tá uma bala o meu note
<annakamilla> coloquei ssd
<TuxTek> annakamilla, :p
<annakamilla> é um da sandisk é bom né ?
<TuxTek> nao sei
<TuxTek> annakamilla, eu sou o nuno_nunes :D
<TuxTek> xD
<annakamilla> :D
<annakamilla> tentei instalar o debian mas nem passou pela tela de boot
<jap_> com o comando que me passou, ainda teve erros de pacotes, mas não pediu nenhuma chave.
<TuxTek> estranho
<TuxTek> jap nao entendi
<annakamilla> to com o ubuntu 14.04 com unity
<TuxTek> jap_, faça este comando
<annakamilla> to tentando dar uma otimizada
<TuxTek> annakamilla, eu estou no opensuse :D
<TuxTek> tenho 2.48 gb para fazer em updates
<annakamilla> nossa
<TuxTek> annakamilla, mas eu ando a fazer aos poucos
<annakamilla> bem comilão o opensuse.
<TuxTek> não é isso
<TuxTek> pk eu tive que reinstalar o sistema
<annakamilla> humm
<annakamilla> to pensando em deixar desabilitada a swap e só usar ela para hibernar.
<TuxTek> este linux é uma versão rolling é só instalar :D
<annakamilla> tenho zram aqui
<jap_> ao tentar baixar o plugin tive o mesmo resultado erro 404 file not found
<TuxTek> eu uso a swap
<TuxTek> nao entendi
<lynxer10> po pior que botei ssd no meu note tb realmente e impressionante a velocidade
<annakamilla> TuxTek tem ssd ?
<TuxTek> escreva um pastbin :S
<TuxTek> annakamilla, não
<TuxTek> eu tenho um disco de 1 TB
<TuxTek> :d
<annakamilla> é por causa dele
<lynxer10> 15.10 aqui e ta voando baixo
<annakamilla> eu to no 14.04
<TuxTek> annakamilla, os disco ssd de 1000 gb custam quase 500 euros cada
<TuxTek> :|
<jap_> :Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://s
<annakamilla> mas tem certeza que precisa de um hd de 1 tb ?
<TuxTek> sim
<TuxTek> eu tenho 10 partições
<TuxTek> windows 10, dados, linux debian, manjaro, ubuntu e opensuse
<TuxTek> utopic?
<annakamilla> quantas controladoras satas vc tem ?
<TuxTek> duas
<TuxTek> o disco e gravador de dvd
<TuxTek> eu estou num notebook
<TuxTek> :D
<annakamilla> é verdade
<TuxTek> este pc tem 3 anos
<TuxTek> bateria dura 2 horas :D
<annakamilla> mas o meu tem mais que duas se não me engano.
<TuxTek> é fixo
<annakamilla> o meu tb tem 3 e a bateria tá viciada
<TuxTek> já viste algum pc portatil com 3 controladores sata :D
<TuxTek> o meu esta ligado a corrente :D
<annakamilla> 3 anos
<TuxTek> e mesmo com a bateria ligada e não vicia :D
<annakamilla> ele tava constando na bios o outro hd como sata#4
<annakamilla> o meu só viciou pq eu tirei muito do carregador e os ciclos foram se desgastando.
<TuxTek> o meu esta sempre a gastar a bateria ate fica off
<TuxTek> :D
<annakamilla> nuno_nunes, http://pastebin.com/z304ftBa
<nuno_nunes> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)
<nuno_nunes> :D
<annakamilla> a placa é de 2010, mas dá para colocar 8 gb de ram tb aqui. a original era de 2013 e nem dava para colocar o ssd.
<nuno_nunes> o meu da :)
<nuno_nunes> o meu da para por memoria de 8 GB de ram ddr3
<annakamilla> o meu era aquelas placas rebas da positivo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<annakamilla> o meu tb.
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu é um asus x55u
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> amd apu
<annakamilla> boa
<nuno_nunes> este pc já tem uefi :D
<lynxer10> esse meu aqui tb tem uefi
<nuno_nunes> mas este veio já com o windows 7 com uefi :D
<lynxer10> pois e aqui era win 8.1
<lynxer10> ae apaguei a zorra toda
<lynxer10> ahuahuuha e so ta com o ubuntu 15.10
<nuno_nunes> mas eu estou a usar o windows e linux com uefi
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lynxer10> ahnn
<nuno_nunes> windows 10, linux debian, manjaro, ubuntu e opensuse
<lynxer10> meu outro pc tem win 10
<lynxer10> sozinho
<lynxer10> esse tem so ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas este tem esses todos :D
<jap_> boa noite pessoal, amanha vou tentar novamente
<astroo-> ate
<jaqent> jap_: qual versão do ubuntu vc esta usando?
<lynxer10> boa noite brother
<lynxer10> va na fe
 * jaqent acha que perguntou tarde demais :s
<nuno_nunes> o utopic é a versão 14.10 que já esta sem suporte
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: os repositórios já foram pro limbo?
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi?
<jaqent> os repositórios do 14.10 ainda estão todos ativos?
<nuno_nunes> esse repositorio já não tem suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> nao :
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: lol pq vc não falou isso pro jap_?
<annakamilla> cai
<nuno_nunes> já perderam o suporte em julho de 2015
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ele nem responde
<nuno_nunes> :|
<jaqent> annakamilla: acontece com todos :)
<annakamilla> agora instalei o systray
<nuno_nunes> ele disse que tinha a versão 14.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<annakamilla> nunca mais
<nuno_nunes> pk
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: é mas desdo primeira vez que ele postou aqui mostra o repo do utopic
<nuno_nunes> mas ele afirmou que era a versão 14.04
<jaqent> mas tá suave, não é obrigação de ninguém adivinhar o que a pessoa precisa quando ela não se ajuda :D
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: as vezes ele nem sabe
<nuno_nunes> mas ele tambem nao ajudou nada
<nuno_nunes> :|
<jaqent> Ou fez o downgrade e não trocou os repo
<nuno_nunes> o downgrade nao da para fazer
<nuno_nunes> so instalação limpa
<jaqent> então ele nem sabe :)
<jaqent> ou ele seguiu algum tuto na web e trocou os repo
<nuno_nunes> so pode
<nuno_nunes> quando uma pessoa quer ajudar e eles nem escrevem nada
<nuno_nunes> eu não posso ser bruxo :S
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, ve isto
<nuno_nunes> <TuxTek> utopic?
<nuno_nunes> mas ele nem respondeu
<jaqent> como é que ele ia imaginar que isso foi pra ele?
<nuno_nunes> pois :S
<jaqent> nuno_nunes: de qualquer forma não estou dizendo que foi sua culpa, vc não era o único no canal, eu demorei pra falar alguma coisa tb
<jaqent> a culpa é do lynxer10 :P
<nuno_nunes> jaqent, pessoal destes ah muitos :S
<nuno_nunes> não é culpa de ninguem
<jaqent> claro que não, eu estava brincando
<lynxer10> coehh vei
<nuno_nunes> a culpa são das pessoas que  querem ajuda e nao ajudam com os erros :|
<lynxer10> sobrou pra ieu
<jaqent> lynxer10: só queria te incluir na conversa
<lynxer10> huauhuahu
<lynxer10> to de boa cara
<lynxer10> sei que foi de zoa
<lynxer10> e que to me arrumando
<lynxer10> que vou sair com a patroa
<nuno_nunes> mas alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<lynxer10> ta braba que to aqui de conversa fiada
<nuno_nunes> annakamilla, precisas de ajuda
<jaqent> lynxer10: vai logo man, deixa a patroa esperando não :D
<lynxer10> huahuauhauh
<lynxer10> calma vei
<lynxer10> ta se arrumando
<lynxer10> leva uma vida nessa por#
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> eu vou sair
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> fiquem bem
<lynxer10> valeu brother
<lynxer10> ate mais
<lynxer10> vou vazar tb
<lynxer10> senao sobra pra ieu
<jaqent> noites  pra vocês o/
<lynxer10> o dever me chama
<lynxer10> abs
<lynxer10> fuiz
<nuno_nunes> eu ja volto
<annakamilla> não nuno
#ubuntu-br 2015-11-15
<nuno_nunes> boa nooite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de suporte
<astroo-> nao por enquanto
<nuno_nunes> tu usas windows :p
<astroo-> nao sejas mauzinho
<nuno_nunes> pk lol
<astroo-> dizer no canal
<nuno_nunes> hahaha
<nuno_nunes> aff estes updates nunca mais acabam :p
<astroo-> o skynet ainda nao domina
<nuno_nunes> nao domina o que
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> a net é que esta lerda
<al4nc4ds> nuno_nunes, salve as tartaruguinhas!
<al4nc4ds> ja ouviu falar do projeto LiMobile ?
<nuno_nunes> al4nc4ds, what? o que é isso?
<al4nc4ds> https://pt.opensuse.org/Utilizador:Cabelo/LiMobile
<nuno_nunes> aqui é uma sala de suporte ao ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> estas a precisar de suporte?
<al4nc4ds> <nuno_nunes> mas eu estou a usar o windows e linux com uefi
<al4nc4ds> <nuno_nunes> :D
<al4nc4ds> <lynxer10> ahnn
<al4nc4ds> <nuno_nunes> windows 10, linux debian, manjaro, ubuntu e opensuse
<al4nc4ds> nuno_nunes, desculpe pensei que o canal fosse de linux
<al4nc4ds> até ruindows, fork de arch e opensuse e citado
<nuno_nunes> lol
<al4nc4ds> lol 2
<nuno_nunes> annakamilla, a tua net esta fraca?
<annakamilla> é de 30 mb mas tá chovendo
<annakamilla> to assisitindo livestream
<annakamilla> to no wifi ainda que oscila entre 2 e 3 pts.
<annakamilla> acho que vou deixar para assistir video aulas amanhã de manhã
<jaqent> annakamilla: aula de que? Se não se importar em dizer :)
<annakamilla> direito tributário
<annakamilla> josiane minardi.
<jaqent> hmmm
<jaqent> parace cansativo :x
<annakamilla> não é mas é que hj foi um dia diferente.
<annakamilla> mas pelo menos vou aproveitar melhor
<annakamilla> to indo
<jaqent> compreendo, bom acho que quando a gente gosta fica mais divertido :D
<annakamilla> xau
<jaqent> annakamilla: uma boa noite pra vc o/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jaqent> o/
<astroo-> ate
<Douglas_> Help?
<Guest60378> Galera estou precisando de um help
<Guest60378> Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 em um PC com uma placa de Vídeo Gforce 7300 GS mas ele dá pau logo na tela de instalação, não reconhece a placa de vídeo... alguém sabe o que devo fazer?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest60378, inicia o sistema com a opcao nomodeset
<rafaelsoaresbr> coloca na linha de boot
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou deve ter um menu na inicializacao do ubuntu
<Guest60378> sim no F6
<Guest60378> já marquei esta opção... e a ACPI=off
<rafaelsoaresbr> mesmo assim deu tela preta?
<Guest60378> pior que continua dando o mesmo problema... 6 faixar verticais como se estivesse com a frequência errada...
<Guest60378> estou pensando em baixar a 15.10 para ver se consigo instalar...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest60378, talvez definindo uma resolucao personalizada funcione, veja como faz isso no grub, estou procurando aqui, faz tempo que nao faco isso rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest60378, pode testar o 15.10, ou a instalacao no modo texto
<Guest60378> pois é.. vou tentar... valew
<mirqui> bom dia
<spidder> bom dia a todos que fazem desse canal uma alternativa de conhecimentos compartilhados
<mirqui> humm legal , bom dia :)
<jff63> join
<spidder> a minha visita foi por intermedio da visita a pagina do ubuntu, muito bom saber que foi criado esse canal para queles que estão acordando dos sistemas proprietarios e se libertando com sistemas livres graças a pessoas que nem vc´s que fazem esse canal, ser um encontro de sabios que estão a disposição de troca de informações e de ajudar aos iniciantes que ainda não sabem andar, valeu a todos
<rafaelsoaresbr> verdade, quando comecei a usar o ubuntu sempre procurava ajuda no canal
<mirqui> sim , verdade , tbm sou novo no linux tbm
<mirqui> uso á uns 2 anos , mas sou usuério final
<mirqui> uso o terminal com comandos básicos
<mirqui> mas me serve para todas as coisas que usava no windows
<diegopereira> Bom dia !!
<spidder> lembro-me do "neo" em matrix muito curioso com tudo que antes acreditava ser real e quando acorda ver que tudo que via não era a verdadeira realidade, isso acontece com todos que usam os sistemas prorietarios e quando acordam e conhecem a familia "linux" a curiosidade e tão grande que somos inundados com tantas perguntas e curiosisdades que dependemos dos mais sabios para que possamos nos conter kkk
<diegopereira> kkk
<diegopereira> Boa comparação Spider
<diegopereira> analagia interessante
<diegopereira> Pessoal possuo o linux mint 17.2 no meu note. Entretanto, não estou conseguindo utilizar o bluetooth. Sabem me dizer o que posso fazer?
<mirqui> vc configurou o bluetooth diego ?
<mirqui> spider , nem tanto ahaha passei a usar o linux por motivos financeiros mesmo
<diegopereira> Bom dia mirqui, eu não mexi em nada apenas instalei o linux e tente parear o meu mobile com o note
<mirqui> o windows é bom , só que é caro para manter
<diegopereira> no comando lspci não vejo o bluetooth como instalado.
<mirqui> tem em configurações do sistema , no ubuntu , no mint não lenbroi o nome
<mirqui> mas é em configurações que vc pode habilitar
<mirqui> por padrão ele no iniciar deveria ter instalado
<mirqui> qual seu celular?
<spidder> estou a instalar agora o ubuntu na minha maquina virtual, pois sou um amante de linux desde quando acordei e percebi que internet não é apenas fotos,videos,textos e downloads simultaneos, internet e liberdade de fazermos aquilo que é a diferença de quase-todos e de tudo, pois com "linux" e a internet não podemos mudar o mundo mais podemos deixar ele diferente..
<diegopereira> Ja habilitei ele nas configurações. O problema é que ele não  encontra nenhum dispositivo
<diegopereira> meu celular é um asus zenfone 5
<mirqui> com android?
<diegopereira> exato
<mirqui> eu tenho um windows phone e ele tem um programa
<mirqui> que vc põe no cel
<mirqui> e ele dá uma url , um numero ip
<mirqui> que parea o cel com o pc
<mirqui> no android deve ter um parecido tbm
<diegopereira> Com o ubuntu 32bits eu lembro que funcionou.
<diegopereira> acho que pode ser algo relacionado a meu mint x64
<mirqui> isso não posso te dizer , pq uso o ubuntu
<mirqui> mas tenta um programa na google play
<edenc> diegopereira: muito provavelmente é o firmware proprietário do hardware BT
<mirqui> no win phone é easy phone , deve ter um programa similar para android
<diegopereira> Eu tenho uma caixinha de som bluetooth tbm não consegui parear
<diegopereira> ele nem encontra dispositivo
<edenc> definitivamente o firmware do BT
<edenc> spidder: é legal e tal o lance da liberdade, mas as empresas sempre encontram um jeito de prender as pessoas de novo. veja o caso do bluetooth agora.
<mirqui> verdade , maney ,
<mirqui> money
<mirqui> dinheiro ,
<spidder> e cara isso e real mesmo, mais temos q ter em mente que do mesmo jeito que as empresas estão trabalhando em prô de prender os usuários também temos pessoas boas do nosso lado kkkkk
<mirqui> e um bocado de interesses , pq os programas são poucos para linux?
<diegopereira> Eu uso esporadicamente o bluetooth mas as vezes é comodo vc parear o seu mobile ou sua caixinha de som
<edenc> o problema não é o dinheiro não
<edenc> enfim
<mirqui> é dinheiro edence , ou vc acha que eles vão abrir o drivers proprietário?
<mirqui> vão trabalhar de graça?
<edenc> não vou entrar nessa discussão num domingo
<spidder> isso sempre vai existe eles não querem perder os ganha pão deles de forma explorativa em alto grau,é por isso que temos que nos qualificar e quando aqules que estão no topo se aposentarem teremos que permanecer em seus lugares e dar continuidade
<mirqui> verdade cara , a semana foi cheia
<diegopereira> Bem eu curto o linux e o windows.
<mirqui> tbm
<diegopereira> Tenho em meu notebook dual boot
<mirqui> só optei pelo linux pq é de graça
<mirqui> eu usava dual boot tbm
<diegopereira> O linux eu optei pela navegação web, pela segurança de dados
<DeLonge> windows tambem eh gratis :p
<diegopereira> o windows é mais para jogos, e softwares que não tem para linux
<mirqui> só que descobri que o tec, que mandei botar o win 7 tinha botado um win pirata
<mirqui> e me cobrou por win verdadeiro
<diegopereira> Uso windows 10 e linux mint 17.2 ambos x64
<diegopereira> todos originais !!
<diegopereira> kkkk
<mirqui> ai já estava usando o dual boot , resolvi experimentar só o ubuntu
<diegopereira> O linux 17.2 foi o mais caro.
<diegopereira> kkk
<DeLonge> como um tecnico vai oferecer windows com licença oficial?
<mirqui> ahaha vc comprou um dvd na venda :)?
<mirqui> bom , baixou a iso , isso gasta luz
<diegopereira> cara tive que pagar a luz + a operadora de internet
<mirqui> deixou o seu pc ocioso por algunsminutos
<diegopereira> tive que comprar um notebook
<diegopereira> e finalmente acessei a web e baixei
<mirqui> sim , nada é de graça
<diegopereira> kkk
<mirqui> mas pelo menos não gasto com licenças
<edenc> não é verdade, tem um monte de coisa de graça
<mirqui> e nem com tecnico
<mirqui> era numa base de uns 200 reais 2 vezes ao ano
<edenc> diegopereira: meh, não tô conseguindo encontrar a página com os downloads de firmware
<edenc> vai ficar pra próxima porque tô perto de fazer o almoço
<edenc> tá anotado em algum lugar aqui
<edenc> mas é domingo e tô com preguiça
<mirqui> um que tem para comer edence :)?
<edenc> ceviche
<mirqui> ?? ahaha que é isso?
<spidder> cara quando falamos de programas  que usamos no windows e muita s vezes dizemos que é por conta disso q usamos o windows, para resolver isso temos a ajuda do "wine" quando falamos de programas pesados ai vai depender muito do processador
<diegopereira> Vou baixar um aplicativo para pegar o modelo do meu bluetooth e tentar resolver isso no site do fabricante
<edenc> mirqui: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ceviche&t=canonical&ia=recipes
<diegopereira> Eu já usei o wine, mas nem sempre funciona bem
<mirqui> de que se trata o link edence?
<edenc> é a resposta pra sua pergunta
<mirqui> ahaha me fala , estou com preguiça de copiar o link
<edenc> e eu estou com preguiça de explicar
<mirqui> é uma salada , não?
<diegopereira> Pessoal uma outra pergunta: Eu instalei o linux e não optei no momento da instalação criar uma particao swap
<mirqui> ele já faz isso
<diegopereira> eu criei posteriormente porem ta chato ficar dando swapon /dev/sda9 toda santa vez que ligo
<diegopereira> como eu edito esse cara no fstab ?
<mirqui> se sua memória ficar muito sobrecarregada
<mirqui> vê em monitor do sistema
<diegopereira> ta consumindo apenas 600mb
<edenc> diegopereira: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/setting_up_swap.html
<diegopereira> tenho 4GB
<diegopereira> to dando uma olhada no link, vlw edenc
<spidder> vc estar certo "diego" pois o "wine" é uma alternativa pra nós que queremos a liberdade do windows,pois se quisermos permancer com windows seremos obrigados a contratar um licença para que alguns bugs que eles encontram possam ser corrigidos,que dificilmente estaremos "seguros".
<mirqui> diego , então vc não precisa de swap
<edenc> spidder: o wine não é uma opção libertadora não
<edenc> spidder: é intermediária
<edenc> porque você não tem controle sobre o software que está executando
<spidder> concordo "diego"
<edenc> inclusive, a maioria dos termos de uso de software proprietário proíbe a execução em soluções como o wine
<diegopereira> O ideal seria que os desenvolvedores desses softwares tornassem hibridos
<diegopereira> Ou seja multiplataforma
<spidder> pois o windows não tenho em mente de versões que tenham sido "front scracht"  e sim provinientes
<diegopereira> Temos no linux aplicações similiares
<edenc> diegopereira: custa caro manter software em mais de uma plataforma
<diegopereira> Se não me engano o gimp como " photoshop "
<mirqui> ai é é puxar a brasa para a sardinha da concorrêcia
<mirqui> bom pessoal vou almoçar
<diegopereira> Confundimos software livre com " gratuito "
<mirqui> bo,m almoço a todos :)
<diegopereira> Temos que pensar que houve um trabalho para desenvolver
<spidder> cuidado com as sobre mesas kkk
<diegopereira> Infelizmente hoje se cobra " muito " em softwares onde a matéria prima é a intelectualidade
<diegopereira> vc compra um Sistema Operacional por exemplo, o cara não extrai ferro, magnesio etc para fazer o SO não justifica o valor de R$ 600,00
<spidder> sua afirmação é real diego.....
<diegopereira> Claro que há intelectualidade no processo é essa merece ser valorizada
<spidder> concordo...
<edenc> diegopereira: justifica sim
<edenc> as pessoas que desenvolvem precisam comer, dormir, ter saúde, etc.
<diegopereira> Entretanto a um preço justo todos nós sairiamos ganhando
<edenc> o que não justifica é você pagar R$ 600 numa coisa e ela não ser sua
<spidder> kkkkk
<spidder> e verdade e é isso que acontece
<edenc> ou seja, vir com um monte de restrições no que você pode e não pode fazer com aquilo
<diegopereira> O linux é gratuito vc baixa instala e usa
<diegopereira> simples assim
<edenc> nem todos
<diegopereira> Nem todos, ex red hat enterprise
<edenc> mas RHEL é uma distribuição
<edenc> existem kernels com modificações proprietárias que não são gratuitos
<edenc> e a questão não é essa
<diegopereira> A questão é o valor agregado no produto e o valor que lhe é cobrado
<edenc> a questão é que se você pagou pelo produto (o kernel, no caso), ele tem que ser seu
<edenc> o que as empresas de software fazem não é uma venda, é uma concessão de licensa
<edenc> justamente porque existe o furo legal de que não há uma entidade física envolvida
<edenc> você pode vender seu software pelo preço que quiser, não sou contra
<diegopereira> Tanto o linux quanto o windows tem a questao intelectual do desenvolvimento. Agora vamos imaginar um sistema operacional linux a R$ 50,00 com atualização garantida por 3 anos
<diegopereira> O que seria R$ 50,00 em 3 anos ??
<edenc> O que eu sou contra é você explorar o sistema legal pra fazer uma "venda" que não é uma venda
<edenc> diegopereira: pra quem vive de bolsa família é muita coisa
<diegopereira> Quem vive de bolsa familia meu caro nem pc deveria ter entao
<edenc> porque não?
<diegopereira> :(
<edenc> há alguma lei proibindo?
<diegopereira> Não há, da mesma forma que naõ a nenhuma lei que lhe proporciona uma licensa windows 7 ultimate
<diegopereira> hehehe
<edenc> então ela vai ter um pc se ela quiser, e fim de papo
<edenc> é problema dela, não seu ;P
<diegopereira> e vai ter que comprar um licensa para usar
<diegopereira> Ai que entra o linux
<diegopereira> ele é acessivel a todos
<edenc> não vai ter que comprar nada não
<diegopereira> Quem tem um pc razoavel tem varias opções de distribuições linux
<diegopereira> Não vai pagar nada
<edenc> ela compra se quiser
<diegopereira> Eu só acho que o preço do sistema operacional deveria até existir mas não da forma explorativa que é hoje.
<edenc> Ué, e o livre mercado?
<diegopereira> Como vc msm disse compra quem quer.
<diegopereira> Quem tem condição de licenciar o micro com windows + pacote office + Anti Virus BLZ !!!
<diegopereira> Esses caras vao existir sempre
<diegopereira> porem, todavia, entretanto, tem pessoas que não tem essa " opcao " e vai optar por utilizar uma distribuição linux, que ao meu ver esta ganhando força, já esta com uma interface amigavel
<diegopereira> É um sistema seguro, desenvolvimento otimizado.
<diegopereira> Peca nas aplicações proprietarios
<diegopereira> Somos usuarios linux, logo, pensamos fora da " caixinha ". Tem muita gente ainda dentro da caixinha windows.
<diegopereira> Pessoal, obrigado pelas ajudas. Um forte abraço a todos e até a proxima !!!
 * spidder slaps _salem` around a bit with a large fishbot
<spidder> um otimo dia a todos que fazem esse canal maravilhoso até outra hora usuários linux e windows, valeu...
<al4nc4ds> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1zgen5kW-4
<mirqui> boa tarde
<jaqent> boa tarde o/
<albertoars> boa tarde
<albertoars> pode me ajudar
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<albertoars> primeiro
<albertoars> como faço pra ter minha camera que antes funcinava
<mirqui> vc usa o google chrome?
<albertoars> nao firefox
<mirqui> opa , então não sei  o forefox aceita hangout
<albertoars> valeu
<mirqui> o skype é que a câmera não funciona
<mirqui> vc está querendo usar qual programa?
<jaqent> já foi :(
<mirqui> ahaha o que ele queria devia ser urgente
<jaqent> ontem de madrugada entrou um que disse Help ? e em um minuto já fechou, nem deu tempo de vir pro IRC
<mirqui> é só para ver quem está on , depois saem
<jaqent> não tinha pensado nessa possibilidade
<mirqui> sim , para que  eles querem saber , eu não sei
<mirqui> vou tirar um cochilo :) , boa tarde
<lynxer10> fala ae povo
<lynxer10> boa tarde
<netow> boa tarde
<netow> alguem pra me ajudar
<lynxer10> vei exponha sua dificuldade no canal assim da pra as pessoas verem se podem ajudar ou nao
<netow> ata.02 SRTS failed (errorno=-16)
<Guest30776> Instalei o Ubuntu em meu notebook Ácer Aspire 5516 e estou com problemas para ligar e reiniciar a maquina
<Guest30776> Uso 14.04 LTS
<mirqui> boa tarde
<PauloHenriqueNe> alguem ai pode me ajudar a mudar a imagem de tela de login no lubuntu
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, instala Ubuntu Tweak
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Deve funcionar.
<nuno_nunes> Super_Ape, o que se passa
<PauloHenriqueNe> vou tentar aqui,mas acho que ele não vai dar pra mudar
<nuno_nunes> PauloHenriqueNe, posso ajuda
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Por quÊ?
<Super_Ape> <PauloHenriqueNe> alguem ai pode me ajudar a mudar a imagem de tela de login no lubuntu
<nuno_nunes> super eu vou ver o ubuntu tweak
<nuno_nunes> dá
<PauloHenriqueNe> esse programa é o gnome-Tweak-tool
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa  |  sudo apt-get update   |   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> paulo estas a usar que distro
<PauloHenriqueNe> lubuntu
<Super_Ape> Yeah
<nuno_nunes> lubuntu que??
<Super_Ape> Lubuntu = ubuntu com LXDE
<nuno_nunes> 14.04, 15.04, 15.10
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Super_Ape> ah.
<PauloHenriqueNe> lubuntu 14.04.03
<Super_Ape> lol
<nuno_nunes> super eu trabalho com linux desde 2003
<nuno_nunes> a quase 13 anos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<PauloHenriqueNe> uma coisa que não intendo,por que nõa colocaram a opção de mudar essa imagem na tela de login
<Super_Ape> Existe a opção, oculta... Mas deu certo?
<nuno_nunes> Super_Ape, isso é para a versão ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> com unity
<nuno_nunes> vou mudar de linux
<nuno_nunes> ja volto
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps    |    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-tweaks
<Super_Ape> Acho que agora deve dar.
<PauloHenriqueNe> vou tentar aqui
<PauloHenriqueNe> não tem um programa que venha nos repositorios oficial
<Super_Ape> Não que eu conheça, mas existe um meio que eu não domino. :)
<Super_Ape> Trocar a tela usando comandos no terminal
<Super_Ape> Deixe-me tentar achar algum LINK.
<Super_Ape> Na verdade, nunca o fiz.
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Já usou o comando nano ou vim ?
<PauloHenriqueNe> a imagem fica aqui usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers,achei que era só colar outra no lugar da que ta que mudaria
<Super_Ape> Ahh
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Colocou a outra?
<PauloHenriqueNe> não
<Super_Ape> Tem uma arquivo chamado: gtkrc ?
<PauloHenriqueNe> agora que excluir ela
<Super_Ape> nessa mesma pasta?
<PauloHenriqueNe> ficou preta
<PauloHenriqueNe> mas ficou melhor que tava
<PauloHenriqueNe> não tem esse
<barna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login
<Super_Ape> Só editar o gtkrc... lá dentro vai ter: file = "nome-da-imagem.extenção"
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Vai no /usr/share/lxdm/themes/Lubuntu
<PauloHenriqueNe> tem 2 pasta
<PauloHenriqueNe> 14.04 lubuntu e lubuntu
<Super_Ape> Algumas delas tem o gtkrc?
<PauloHenriqueNe> as 2
<Super_Ape> Vá na Lubuntu
<Super_Ape> coloque sua imagem q vc deseja dentro
<Super_Ape> Só editar o gtkrc... lá dentro vai ter: file = "nome-da-imagem.extenção"
<PauloHenriqueNe> tem 2
<PauloHenriqueNe> file = "wall.png"
<Super_Ape> E qual o nome da sua iamgem?
<PauloHenriqueNe> file = "shade.png"
<Super_Ape> Devem trocar coisas diferentes.
<Super_Ape> Veja as fotos e veja o que elas tem no LOGIN
<Super_Ape> ou no TEMA do login
<PauloHenriqueNe> ok
<PauloHenriqueNe> vou tentar aqui
<Super_Ape> na mesma pasta
<Super_Ape> deve ser a wall.png e a shade.png
<Super_Ape> veja as fotos e veja o que elas são
<PauloHenriqueNe> acho que não é aqui,pois a imagem não é da tela de logion
<Super_Ape> então veja na 14.04 lubuntu
<PauloHenriqueNe> é a mesma coisa
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe,
<Super_Ape> SIMPLES
<Super_Ape> lembra o nome e a extenção da imagem que estava no usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers ?
<Super_Ape> REnomeia a sua =
<Super_Ape> que vai dar certo, certeza.
<Super_Ape> Mas tem que estar igualzinho.
<PauloHenriqueNe> é png
<Super_Ape> Converte para PNG, o que te impede?
<Super_Ape> http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-png
<Super_Ape> Eu realmente não tenho LUBUNTU para eu futricar aqui, fica difícil. hahahahaha
<PauloHenriqueNe> eu so tenho ele por que ele é muito leve
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Eu uso o XUBUNTU
<PauloHenriqueNe> to quase usando tbm,ta foda
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, Deu certo?
<PauloHenriqueNe> não
<PauloHenriqueNe> vc sabe se o lubuntu roda em processador celeron
<PauloHenriqueNe> xubuntu
<Super_Ape> Roda sim.
<Super_Ape> Quantos de ram você tem?
<Super_Ape> Por quê você não instala o Lubuntu Tweak?
<Super_Ape> Mais fácil do que usar outra distro por causa disso. o.O
<PauloHenriqueNe> 3 gb
<Super_Ape> Xfce é um pouco mais pesado do que LXDE
<PauloHenriqueNe> mas se não for muito
<PauloHenriqueNe> acho que depois vou testar
<Super_Ape> Não vai nem notar a diferença
<Super_Ape> PauloHenriqueNe, instala o XFCE aí ue
<Super_Ape> =P
<PauloHenriqueNe> vou instalar do lado,assim se ficar bom eu deixo
<Super_Ape> Eu vou sair, abraços, boa sorte.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<picasso_> olá xD
<astroo-> ola
<picasso_> :]
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> alguem está a precisar de suporte :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao por enquanto
<nuno_nunes> lol,
<mestreilustre> olá galera
<mestreilustre> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.10 e não consigo descompactar arquivos  .rar
<picasso_> apt-get install rar acho que com esse vai :)
<picasso_> ah se foi x.x
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> boas xGrind
<nuno_nunes> :)
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, aow o/
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem xGrind
<nuno_nunes> 6 linuxs e todos com a versão 4.8.7 do kernel :D
<nuno_nunes> Client: HexChat 2.12.3 • OS: "openSUSE Tumbleweed" """" "20161014" • CPU: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1,65GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,4 GiB Total (2,4 GiB Free) Swap: 1,9 GiB Total (1,9 GiB Free) • Storage: 228,3 GB / 972,4 GB (744,2 GB Free) • VGA: 1002:9806 @ 1022:1716 • Uptime: 16m 45s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<xGrind> ta com 6 distros ai? pra que isso kk
<nuno_nunes> para fazer testes :D
<nuno_nunes> mas assim posso ajudar nos suportes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-15
<PauloH> boa noite
<PauloH> alguém ai pode me ajudar com um problema aqui
<PauloH> tava tentando colocar skype, e fui dar um comando aqui e acho que bagunçou minha surce.list
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que versao ubuntu tens e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<PauloH> 16.04
<PauloH> queria uma pra saber se minha está errada
<PauloH> e tbm saber se é possível instalar skype nessa versão, por q não consigo
<astroo-> le o privado
<PauloH> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> deviam alterar o topico
<nuno_nunes> a versão 16.10 já saiu :p
<KurtKraut> nuno_nunes, Mas é isso que o tópico diz.
<KurtKraut> nuno_nunes, "Ubuntu 16.10 liberado e recomendado para todos"
<nuno_nunes> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-br] ATENÇÃO: 15.10 *não* mais é suportada; 14.04 é suportada até Abr 2019; 16.04 é suportada até Abr 2021; 16.10 está em desenvolvimento, e nao é estável.
<nuno_nunes> ai engana o pessoal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<KurtKraut> nuno_nunes, Isso não é o tópico, é o ENTRYMSG. E quem tem poderes para mudar essa mensagem sumiu e abandonou o canal.
<PauloH> tenho uma dúvida sobre firewall no ubuntu, tipo se meu provedor deixa aqui porta aberta no ssh e 801, isso é bloqueado pelo ufw ou teria que ter uma regra, mas ai falam que ubuntu tem regras que bloqueia a entrada
<KurtKraut> PauloH, Nem o 'português' da sua mensagem faz sentido.
<KurtKraut> PauloH, Separe em múltiplas frases. Faça um encadeamento lógico de início, meio e fim. Aí quem sabe alguém entendendo o que você pergunta também possa responder.
<PauloH> eu perguntei se essas portas são bloqueadas pelo ufw no modo padrão que ele veio
<PauloH> só quiz explicar como é
<KurtKraut> PauloH, Nenhuma porta vem bloqueada por padrão no ufw e se vier ou houver bloqueio, rode o comando para listar as regras e veja se existe a regra que você suspeita que exista.
<PauloH> então gostaria de fazer um bloqueio de todas e permitir só as que quero, mas isso na entrada
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-16
<PauloH> alguém ai sabe canal do parrot os
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> le o privado
<PauloH> ta
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguém tem informação se as impressoras da epson com bulk são uma boa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-17
<dmiro> exit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rodrigo1> fala pessoal
<rodrigo1> bom dia
<rodrigo1> alguem ai usa npm
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-18
<Elfon> alguem sabe como definir o write como padrao no thunderbird?
<platao> alo?
<Elfon> alguém usa o mega e funciona legal?
<Dead_Thinker> Elfon: eu uso, funciona de boa
<Dead_Thinker> mas admito q fiquei preocupado hj
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker, pq?
<Dead_Thinker> pq vazou uns dados ai, to com medo de comprometer algo, pq tenho arquivos de trampo lá hehe
<Dead_Thinker> uso o client desktop do Mega.nz no Mac e Linux
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-11-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-15
<silva> hi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AdAvlis> salve salve galera
<imanyx> eu testar mensagem
<imanyx> mensagem funcionar acha?
<hggdh> sim
<Samara> oi, podem me ajudar com um erro do texstudio?
<Samara> Sorry, but /usr/local/bin/pdflatex did not succeed. You may want to visit the MiKTeX project page, if you need help. terminate called after throwing an instance of 'MiKTeX::Core::MiKTeXException' what(): MiKTeX encountered an internal error.
<Samara> Error: Command crashed: pdflatex -synctex=1 -interaction=nonstopmode "aula5".tex
<hggdh> Samara: creio que a melhor opção é visitar o site deles, como sugerido na mensagem
<astroo-> ola pessoal
 * rapier is unistalling graphic card drivers
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xubuntu76i> Eu preciso modificar alguma configuração para que o Xubuntu funcione perfeitamente com meu SSD? Ex.: TRIM
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xubuntu76i> Ok
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-17
<hggdh> não é necessário qualquer mudança para usar-se um SSD
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PsychobBoB> oi
<PsychobBoB> eu voltei
<PsychobBoB> lembam de mim
<mirqui> bom dia ;]
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<r4bb1t> d
<slack100> /quit
<slack100> quit
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mhrc> noite
<astroo-> ola
<mhrc> alguem aqui ja passou por problemas com as teclas de alterar o brilho da tela de notebook com o ubuntu?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-11-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Lavinho> bom dia
<Lavinho> tenhho um acer es1-132 deois de instalar o ubuntu aoarece no bootable device
<Lavinho> o que faco?
<Lavinho> ajudem por favor
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-11-14
<viniciusnovoubun> meu so nao reconhece tablet nem celular
<hggdh> huh?
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-11
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aluno14> l.......................
<aluno14> oi
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-12
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> boa noite
<aedigital>  :P
<mirqui> e ai ae :) , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> sim
<aedigital> e ae?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<aedigital> good
<aedigital> soh toh contando os minutos pra vazar do trampo
<aedigital> mais 10 minutos e ja era
<mirqui> dia meio carrancudo , mas não choveu
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> ahaha normal a anciedade
<aedigital> sim
<aedigital> moh correria hoje
<aedigital> apesar que saio daqui e continua a correria
<aedigital> rs
<mirqui> humm , algo de estraordinário ?
<aedigital> nao
<aedigital> vou pra academia depois daqui
<mirqui> hahaha não é que nem uns e outros (eu)
<mirqui> que a barriga está a crescer ahaha
<aedigital> kkkkkkkkk
<aedigital> pior que nao cresce
<mirqui> queee
<aedigital> final de semana, domingao teve churras
<mirqui> tú é magro ?
<aedigital> mas nao engordei 1 kg sequer
<aedigital> eh a bendita genetica
<mirqui> ahaha inveja
<aedigital> pois eh
<mirqui> eu sou magro das pernas para baixo
<mirqui> braços e ombros
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> mas tenho uma protumberancia
<aedigital> famoso panceps neh
<mirqui> estou virando leo jaime :)
<aedigital> kkkkkkk
<aedigital> bem, xo ir andando
<aedigital> desligar as maquinas e cair no mundo
<aedigital> bye
<mirqui> boa sorte na academia :)
<aedigital> k
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-13
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-14
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde 2 :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-15
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-11-16
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
